# State of The Shop Address 2



## chrisstef

As an ever evolving thread ive come to realize that our shops aren't just related to our woodworking arenas but can be found outside, at the kitchen table, or on top of a couple of saw horses buried in the middle of nowhere.

Our projects might not only be made of wood but concrete, grout, paint (yea i said it), and caulk too.

Show off what you been working on around the house, in the shop or out in the yard. Feel free to crack distasteful jokes, poke fun at your buddies or make new ones. There's really no topic here , so rant and rave away like stark raving lunatic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dibs


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shotgun!


----------



## chrisstef

Forever immortalized ^

Man, i gotta tell ya, i am plum out of gas and its only Thursday.


----------



## ToddJB

Fashionably late.


----------



## Cricket

> As an ever evolving thread ive come to realize that our shops aren't just related to our woodworking arenas but can be found outside, at the kitchen table, or on top of a couple of saw horses buried in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Our projects might not only be made of wood but concrete, grout, paint (yea i said it), and caulk too.
> 
> Show off what you been working on around the house, in the shop or out in the yard. Feel free to crack distasteful jokes, poke fun at your buddies or make new ones. There's really no topic here so rant and rave away like stark raving lunatic.
> 
> - chrisstef


Thank you for starting a new thread.


----------



## Mosquito

I hear ya 'Stef. This is how my day started in our daily status call in the morning:

"Is that going to be enough work to fill out your day Chris?"

Well, given we've got 4 hours of meetings on my calendar today, it may well carry me into tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My day stated out by finding out I had ordered a ton of stone tile with the wrong finish. At least it isn't installed yet.
Thanks for starting a new thread Stef. The old one was getting boring.


----------



## chrisstef

I feel ya Mos. With the passing of Sonny here ive been short staffed on supervisors and the boys aint been right since. My phone hasnt stopped ringing with people asking about the situation. It went all the way until 9:30 last night. The kid made a lasting impression on everyone he bumped into i can tell ya that. We're putting up a flagpole in front of the office with an engraved chunk of granite foundation stone we pulled off a job.


----------



## TerryDowning

Glad there's a new state of the shop. Too hard to keep up with the old. his is perfect timing as I just completed my Migration from California to Colorado! Maybe I'll be able to keep up with this one.

State of the shop? Still to be set up. (Currently lowest on the priority list <sigh>).


----------



## jmartel

Word.


----------



## Brit

So is Mavis L Wanczyk married or what? If not, does she want to be? LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Mavis just got P.A.I.D.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Terry heard the weed is better in CO.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, where in Colorado?


----------



## ShaneA

Oh BHog…a guy has to actually work for a few hours and misses his chance at the inaugural post in the SOTS thread. Oh well…there is always part III


----------



## AnthonyReed

Working is for suckers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang, and I was looking forward to seeing who would have post number 100,000.


----------



## smitdog

Merry Part 2 to you all!


----------



## TheFridge

19


----------



## TheFridge

Twenty twen twen


----------



## ToddJB

21 son


----------



## chrisstef

Round here … on the corner of Harmony and Johnson … we call that a little sinny sin sin


----------



## 489tad

I've got nothing


----------



## duckmilk

Just found this thread, cool!

My day started with a ton of rain. Got home from work and the rain gauge measured 4.8", which is where the bottom of the crack in it starts.


----------



## mochoa

Watching! 


















That's what I'm working on.


----------



## mochoa




----------



## theoldfart

Watching this new thread from South Dakota.









We're in a place called Custer State Park, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Just found this thread, cool!
> 
> My day started with a ton of rain. Got home from work and the rain gauge measured 4.8", which is where the bottom of the crack in it starts.
> 
> - duckmilk


I'm at the beach and all hell broke loose last night at ~11:30, the lightning and rain were more intense than anything I've seen in a while. Two houses down a guy forgot to pull the plug from his boat to allow the self bailing deck to self bail and this morning he had a floating (2" from non-floating) swimming pool. The right rear dock line was guitar string tight keeping that rig from going down, wasn't doing the floating dock any favors either.


----------



## TheFridge

> 21 son
> 
> - ToddJB


Damn.

I got one-upped

Alllriiight


----------



## TheFridge

All I know Kev is that you are 1/4 of the earths circumference to the west judging by the pic orientation that side of the world looks like fun.


----------



## duckmilk

One-upped or smacked down?

Yeti, lucky that guy had it tied off. We had 0.9" the day before. Our septic system has been overloaded once before and I'm worried about it now, especially with the hurricane coming into the gulf. We'll see though.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah duck. Hurricanes suck.

Touche my fine duck. Touché.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Fridge, orientations off a bit. Happens every time we leave New England, pretty sure it means the rest of the world is out of skew!


----------



## terryR

nothing out of skew here,










waiting on some Alder for the infill.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah terry. Can't go wrong with alder. Greatest wood know to man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's alder because we willed it so.


----------



## widdle

Gee, Hey. here you guys are…Was looking everywhere.


----------



## JayT

A bhog sighting, a Mauricio update and now a widdle drive by. The sequel is getting lots of guest appearances by former cast members.


----------



## chrisstef

Like a Tarantino movie ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Widdle!

You saw BHog? Where? Was he half dressed taking pictures of himself in the bathroom mirror? 100% manlover.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Howdy Widdle. Yea, this was kind of like being a kid and your family moving to a new town,.,without telling you.

New address? Corner of One Way and Don't Walk.


----------



## ToddJB

Still no AirFramer


----------



## ShaneA

Its like a reunion tour. Some people couldn't work out the details to go back on the road. Where is Walden, BYo, Pez, 7', and on an on…


----------



## woodcox

I like what you've done with the place. Seems brighter in here. Wait. What's that smell?

SOTSA. The same as I left it before summer came on, a mess. Getting needy again, though. Minion starts kindergarten on Monday. Wif's ultrasound was good and the boy is an energetic #4 smoother size.

Today, a Subaru motivated VW Vanagon is getting some bling.


----------



## chrisstef

That just Widdle, WC. Good to hear that the newest minion is doing well. Kindergarten here as well. Bout to get real.

Dont let Lys see that VW either. Thats his color and he's got plenty of candy to hand out.

Talked to 7' the other day. Just had his mutant finger fixed up, relocated his stuff down to Cali and is back at the original homestead sprucing up it for a sale.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Haven't posted in awhile, but figured I'd show off my (buddies) refurbished 16" jointer. It's completely badass.


----------



## ToddJB

yes. it is


----------



## jmartel

I need one of those in my life.


----------



## mochoa

> nothing out of skew here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on some Alder for the infill.
> 
> - terryR


Dang Terry, I see you've up'ed your already high level game, nice work!


----------



## mochoa

Dang bulldog, that jointer is the shiznit.


----------



## TerryDowning

Windsor CO. Crap getting behind already (Damn day job, it wrecks everything)
FWIW I don't do weed. Moved to be close to Grand Kids, cause Grand babies are the best. (And to get out of the over taxed hell hole that Cali is rapidly becoming!)


----------



## lysdexic

Hello you'ins. Like Stef at the school playground, I am watching. I got nuthin on the woodworking front but I am expecting a quote early next week to build a free standing shop.
.
A drone video by Gray. Tap for audio


----------



## Slyy

Sweet! New thread, Version 2.0.

Oooooo Jointer!!!


----------



## theoldfart

It's August, right? Then what's with this








Came over the crest in the road it was just a soft white wall of fog. The temp dropped 25 degrees in just a few minutes. The hale stones were 2 to 3" deep!


----------



## terryR

^that's crazy.

Never have been good with a handsaw, just seems impossible to make straight cuts. Main problem, the 2hp bandsaw is just so easy to walk up to and push a button and make the cut. Lucky for me, the bandsaw needs new tires. I have them in the shop, but have been too lazy to heat them in water for 1/2 hour and walk them across the road to the shop.

Instead, I've been grabbing a handsaw and slugging it out for the past few months while I make these planes. At first, I was certainly wasting wood with lack of skills. But, I forced myself to continue. I'll never be as good as Brit, but finally I'm not wasting wood anymore.










(20 degree bedding angle for a miter plane)

carry on


----------



## Brit

Whoop! Whoop! Go Terry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ^that s crazy.
> 
> Never have been good with a handsaw, just seems impossible to make straight cuts. Main problem, the 2hp bandsaw is just so easy to walk up to and push a button and make the cut. Lucky for me, the bandsaw needs new tires.
> 
> carry on
> 
> - terryR


Good stuff Terry. My problem is my sawing skill is about the same as my penmanship…
Which means non-existant. 50 years of practice has improved neither.


----------



## ToddJB

That s a good looking cut, Terry.



> Windsor CO. Crap getting behind already (Damn day job, it wrecks everything)
> FWIW I don t do weed. Moved to be close to Grand Kids, cause Grand babies are the best. (And to get out of the over taxed hell hole that Cali is rapidly becoming!)
> 
> - TerryDowning


Ah. Cool. I'm south of the city. But you're up in the direction of Allen and LukieB (God rest his soul)


----------



## Tim457

Duck you and other Texans staying above water down there?

TerryD sighting, Mauricio, Byo, people are coming out of the woodwork. That's some pretty solid sawing Terry.


----------



## TheFridge

That jointer is big enough to lay someone down on it. With guard in place of course.


----------



## jmartel

> That jointer is big enough to lay someone down on it. With guard in place of course.
> 
> - TheFridge


Don't be a fool. Guard your tool?


----------



## jmartel

Got these done yesterday. Ready for garlic, shallots, and winter veggies. 10 more to do in the spring plus setting up an irrigation system.










Also discovered we have an apple tree in a container next to the wheelbarrow. Only a handful of apples coming in about 10' up though. Probably needs a second tree to pollinate better. I'll transfer it next to the rest out in the back over the winter.


----------



## TheFridge

The guard is the one bent over.


----------



## DLK

> Got these done yesterday. Ready for garlic, shallots, and winter veggies. 10 more to do in the spring plus setting up an irrigation system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also discovered we have an apple tree in a container next to the wheelbarrow. Only a handful of apples coming in about 10 up though. Probably needs a second tree to pollinate better. I ll transfer it next to the rest out in the back over the winter.
> 
> - jmartel


Should be close enough where it is to your other trees for pollination. In my experience some apple trees produce better every other year.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck you and other Texans staying above water down there?
> 
> TerryD sighting, Mauricio, Byo, people are coming out of the woodwork. That s some pretty solid sawing Terry.
> 
> - Tim


Most of the ones I know are up in north TX, nearer to OK than the gulf. I did have 5" of rain on Thursday, unrelated to the hurricane.
HunterDS is in north Houston and waiting for more rain.

Now, that is a jointer!

You're going to slip and fall on that ice if you keep leaning at angle Kev.


----------



## 489tad

Odie
10-2016 to 8-26-2017

A sad day at the ranch. We had to put down my daughters dog Odie today. Last month he started with a limp, exrays showed spots. The rub is Odie was in training to by a service dog for my daughter. Last year our daughter was diagnosed with Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis. We got the dog in the event things go sideways for her. Currently she is responding very well to the medication. Our hope was if she didn't need Odie she have a great companion. Once we found out the search for a replacement was on. We located a breeder and are picking up a pup when they are ready. F U Cancer. You suck.


----------



## jmartel

> Should be close enough where it is to your other trees for pollination. In my experience some apple trees produce better every other year.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I'm gonna put in some work pruning it and such over the winter now that I know it's there.

Also, the big tree in the background is a ~20-25ft plum tree. Just noticed that this weekend as well. Little plums, but they are good.


----------



## ToddJB

******************** Dan, that is a bunch of crappy news. Sorry man.


----------



## DLK

> Should be close enough where it is to your other trees for pollination. In my experience some apple trees produce better every other year.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> I m gonna put in some work pruning it and such over the winter now that I know it s there.
> 
> Also, the big tree in the background is a ~20-25ft plum tree. Just noticed that this weekend as well. Little plums, but they are good.
> 
> - jmartel


Pruning should help. Contact your extension office.

Our plum tree (prune plums, small purple fruit) seems to be unproductive and/or dieing this year… I don't know why.


----------



## duckmilk

That is sad news Dan. How's your daughter taking it?


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear that Dan, on both accounts.

Did a 5 1/2 hr clip at the local county fair. Ill be curled up on the couch if ya need me. The large root beer float to wash down the steak sammich, clam stripss, onion straws and beef jerky was probably overkill.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry to hear all of that, Dan.



> Ah. Cool. I m south of the city. But you re up in the direction of Allen and LukieB (God rest his soul)
> 
> - ToddJB


LukieB has past??

You never rest, Jgo.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks guys. My daughter was very brave today staying with her dog till the end. Time will take care of this.


----------



## Slyy

Dan bummer of epic proportions on the pooch, sorry.

Duck we've had some of that rain our way too, our house saw about 4" in a 2 hour period the day before we got back from Nashville. No 35"+ like on the coast though and looks like the ole hurricane will take a straight east shot and skip Oklahoma entirely. Don't feel bad about that.


----------



## DanKrager

My grand niece trains military service dogs. It's really hard when it is time to part. So sorry.

DanK


----------



## CL810

Really sorry to hear that Dan. Thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## ToddJB

> Sorry to hear all of that, Dan.
> 
> Ah. Cool. I m south of the city. But you re up in the direction of Allen and LukieB (God rest his soul)
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> LukieB has past??
> 
> You never rest, Jgo.
> 
> - woodcox


Ha. Not to my knowledge, only that he hasn't been seen around these parts in years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mother effing cancer. Sorry Dan.

Hi boys, thanks for all the reading material.


----------



## Tim457

That sucks Dan, sorry to hear.

Anyone have experience with the veritas replacement plane irons compared to hock replacements? I have a stanley blade that has enough pitting that I'm sick of trying to get it out.


----------



## jmartel

> You never rest, Jgo.
> 
> - woodcox


I can sleep when I'm dead.










New drywall in the hallway put up today. Had someone come by earlier and take away the swingset that we have no plans on using. Might as well give it to someone else that has kids for free rather than let it rot in the backyard.

Plum tree in question:










And the Apple tree I was talking about earlier. Would probably benefit from a re-planting into the ground and some pruning this winter.










Time for some plumbing work so I can have a hose bibb out front by the planters.


----------



## jmartel

> That sucks Dan, sorry to hear.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the veritas replacement plane irons compared to hock replacements? I have a stanley blade that has enough pitting that I m sick of trying to get it out.
> 
> - Tim


Tim,

You can get the replacement blades in PM-V11, right? Definitely go with that over O1 or A2. Totally worth the money.


----------



## Just_Iain

> ^that s crazy.
> 
> Never have been good with a handsaw, just seems impossible to make straight cuts. Main problem, the 2hp bandsaw is just so easy to walk up to and push a button and make the cut. Lucky for me, the bandsaw needs new tires. I have them in the shop, but have been too lazy to heat them in water for 1/2 hour and walk them across the road to the shop.
> 
> Instead, I ve been grabbing a handsaw and slugging it out for the past few months while I make these planes. At first, I was certainly wasting wood with lack of skills. But, I forced myself to continue. I ll never be as good as Brit, but finally I m not wasting wood anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (20 degree bedding angle for a miter plane)
> 
> carry on
> 
> - terryR


Fortunately I was a Carpenter thru the late 70s into the early 90s and got to develop the skill before cordless carpenter tools became the 'thing'. Recently did some work at my daughters and can still nail the line.


----------



## woodcox

McGregor or Mayweather?


----------



## RichT

Mayweather. KO in under 8 rounds.


----------



## Slyy

Gonna be an interesting fight, though I think I'd go Mayeather were I putting any money down.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna be real tough to beat mayweather. I mean reeeaaal tough. Id bet mayweather could win with less than 100 punches thrown in a for real for real fight.


----------



## rad457

> That sucks Dan, sorry to hear.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the veritas replacement plane irons compared to hock replacements? I have a stanley blade that has enough pitting that I m sick of trying to get it out.
> 
> - Tim


I replaced all my Stanley irons with the PMV-11s, worth every penny and then some! you might have to adjust the frog if the mouths are tight as the Veritas blades are a lot thicker. Only problem is your sharpening skills get dull!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Gonna be real tough to beat mayweather. I mean reeeaaal tough. Id bet mayweather could win with less than 100 punches thrown in a for real for real fight.
> 
> - chrisstef


It was lame. An show… like WWF.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks guys, I was thinking the PM-V11 would be worth it. I'm such a cheap bastard though that I will probably get this old blade finished before LV has free shipping. I've sunk enough time into it that I might as well. We'll see which one comes first.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just because I am kind of a numbers geek, I am posting that the old bar had 63042 posts before they shut us down. I was waiting to see who would be 100,000.


----------



## TheFridge

Tim, I've discovered 120grit discs on a disc sander. Makes life a lot easier.


----------



## jmartel

Part of the way through shaping, got the blade slot cut as well as setting the back. Taking a bit of a break.


----------



## Tim457

Fridge I try sandpaper, belt sander even to get pits out, but no matter how carefully I glue sandpaper down to flat granite, it rounds over the edges so much that I still spend a lot of time on the stones to get them flat all the way. I'm even tempted to get a milling vice and make a *********************************** surface grinder. I gots me a dial indicator, I can pretend to be a machinist. Seriously though there has got to be a better way without big $$ and shop space.


----------



## Tim457

That's a solid start Jmart, but are you saying the room project isn't finished yet? Get your a$$ back in there pronto and have that done before your wife gets after you.


----------



## ToddJB

Boys are coming over tomorrow night to finish up the drill press.

Made a custom bracket for the switch. I love bed frames.


----------



## TheFridge

Tim, I know what you mean but I've found starting and stopping with the iron already on it works great. Better than anything else I've ever tried and I haven't had any issues on the 4 refurbs I've done in the last couple weeks.


----------



## JayT

Todd, that drill press is looking killer. Recipient pastor is going to be thrilled.


----------



## duckmilk

> have that done before your wife gets after you.
> 
> - Tim


True words spoken there ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Beauty Todd!


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Todd. I like the new switch. Mine currently has a toggle switch directly on the motor, and it's somewhat annoying, given the drill is currently tucked back between things…


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Mos, in my estimation that is the most dangerous location for a drill press switch.


----------



## Tugboater78

Meh, new thread eh?

Hows all doin?

Hope anyone in Texas is safe and whatnot

Today was 1yr of being married… i survived! Being at work for such an occasion sucks like chrisstef's Hoover though..

Made aure the wife got something, though









I think her and Jodie got a laugh out of it

Been gardening.. since the shop has been practically unusable since spring, due to overcrowing

First ever pickles









Got something in the works for relocating, if it does, space will no longer be an issue. Total of 140 acres, though only 64 flat, fertile acres would be mine. Brother will have the other portion. 3 large tobacco barns 2 garagesized buildings.. etc on what wil be mine. And a huge farmhouse, that likely wont be.lived in, anytime soon it was last updated in the 50s… so probably move a trailer/doublewide/preman moved on site

Hopefully it works out.

Be back one day, my phone and the website still don't like one another..


----------



## TheFridge

GoT: F me in the A. And littlefinger finally got what was coming. Sweet.

Speaking of F'd in the A. Texas. That sucks. Gotta bunch of family in south Houston getting their ish pushed in right now.


----------



## ShaneA

Little Finger…it unraveled fast on him. Real fast. RIP the wall…


----------



## ToddJB

I was under the impression that this season was the end of the series - and didn't realize last night was a season finale. I was all sorts of confused.

Coming in from the garage last night I saw Fridge's "GoT: F me in the A. And littlefinger" and immediately stopped reading and watched the episode. Twas up til 1 am. I hate myself.


----------



## ShaneA

6 more episodes left Todd. I am already sad…


----------



## jmartel

I cheated on my wife and watched it last night without her. Crazy episode. And crazy good. This season was hit or miss.

Last season is next fall. So, a little over a year I think from now.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I cheated on my wife and watched it last night without her. Crazy episode. And crazy good. This season was hit or miss.
> 
> - jmartel


Jmart has reached the age where "cheating on his wife" means watching their favorite TV show without her.

I have reached the age where "cheating on my wife" means I swing through the Dairy Queen for a milkshake…and nooooo intention or telling her.


----------



## theoldfart

^ + 1  BTDT!


----------



## Mosquito

For me it's usually walking by the little debbie stuff on the way out of the hardware store (Menards), and I happen to pick a box up. Then it ends up in a cupboard in the kitchenette shop rather than making it up to the kitchen lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rapscallions!


----------



## TheFridge

> I cheated on my wife and watched it last night without her. Crazy episode. And crazy good. This season was hit or miss.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Jmart has reached the age where "cheating on his wife" means watching their favorite TV show without her.
> 
> I have reached the age where "cheating on my wife" means I swing through the Dairy Queen for a milkshake…and nooooo intention or telling her.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Or a snowball…


----------



## Brit

> Part of the way through shaping, got the blade slot cut as well as setting the back. Taking a bit of a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Looking good Jmart, but you've got the plate in back to front.


----------



## ToddJB

He wanted a pull saw


----------



## jmartel

Just testing you guys.

Right? We'll go with that.


----------



## TheFridge

JSquirrelly

Todd, I'm glad you reassessed your priorities after the post. My brother ruined that episode for me. The bastard.


----------



## lysdexic

Concerning GoT.: as a reader of the books (although season 7 is past book 5), I found this season a bit predictable and hurried. I am sure Mrs. Stef is familiar. I understand that after 6 seasons of storyline expansion, the Westeros universe needs to contract to an ultimate ending. I get it. However, it seems slightly forced, like we have run out of time and let's do what we have to reach the climax.

That said: I've watched each episode twice.

Also, that said, I have a hard time imagining what the final conclusion of the story will be. I hope it is not as predictable.

PS: I did my Aunt once. It was no big deal.


----------



## DLK

> For me it s usually walking by the little debbie stuff on the way out of the hardware store (Menards), and I happen to pick a box up. Then it ends up in a cupboard in the kitchenette shop rather than making it up to the kitchen lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Brings back memories. When I was your age and married, we would pick up a book of little Debbies (devil squares of course) and have igt eaten before we got the groceries put away. Now my wife is diabetic and gluten free and I have to fend for myself.


----------



## TheFridge

You too lys? Experience counts.

Just glad to see the Lannisters get f'd in the a once in awhile. Might've been a wee bit predictable but they had some great moments. It was kinda about time some of the predictable things happened.

The books are always better but they did as good as they could I guess. A lot better than expected. Can't wait to see the new "IT"


----------



## chrisstef

So mix it up a lil is what youre sayin? Instead of water based go oil based? Or change up the clamps from pipe to parallel? Im not good at this stuff.

I gots no shop motivation lately. Need a jump start.

Read the cajun navy was deployed in Texas.


----------



## TheFridge

Restock the beer and run the game wardens off we is on the way


----------



## Brit

> So mix it up a lil is what youre sayin? Instead of water based go oil based? Or change up the clamps from pipe to parallel? Im not good at this stuff.
> 
> I gots no shop motivation lately. Need a jump start.
> 
> Read the cajun navy was deployed in Texas.
> 
> - chrisstef


I've lacked shop motivation for the last two months. I broke out of it the last two days by starting to make a turning saw from the Gramercy kit and some quartersawn beech. I've had the kit for a couple of years and only just got around to making it.


----------



## ToddJB

> PS: I did my Aunt once. It was no big deal.
> 
> - lysdexic


I thought they were half siblings. Same dad. No?


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHA!!! @ "no big deal"


----------



## AnthonyReed

No Todd, his dad is her brother.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't GoT so all this chatter is foreign to me

But on another note, buttoned up the last of the shop walls last night










Still need to make the 2 pieces for above and below the electrical panel, but I'm calling the walls done


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks pimp Mos. Congrats on completing the walls.


----------



## ToddJB

Another older brother that we didn't know? It's not the same wuss ass that Danny was with at the beginning was it? Seems like he would be way too young.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos that does look great.


----------



## terryR

Looks fab, Mos!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not the wuss Todd. Here you go:


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. A handful more outlets to install and I'm ready for the final electrical inspection, and we go from there


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, great work on the flow chart. Sometimes I forgot who all is related to whom. So I gather the little girl in the North, Lady Mormont…is related to Jorrah in some way? I have never read the books, but I enjoyed this season. They are pushing the plot faster and faster though.

Who is errbuddy predicting is top dog when it's over? I had Little Finger as my dark horse…now, not so much.


----------



## CL810

Smitty, here's an Alien head planer for trade. Restored and looks really nice.


----------



## jmartel

> They are pushing the plot faster and faster though.
> 
> Who is errbuddy predicting is top dog when it s over? I had Little Finger as my dark horse…now, not so much.
> 
> - ShaneA


Probably because they realize they only have 1 more short season to tie everything together.

I don't think there will be a "victor" in the end. I think they will push them back beyond the wall and hold them off until the wall is built again and then they go dormant. GRRM isn't really the type of person for the stereotypical good guys win in the end.

Looking good, Mos. I've been debating plywood vs drywall for my shop. Drywall is cheaper and looks nicer, but ply means you can hang stuff anywhere.


----------



## ShaneA

Unsolicited vote for ply, or OSB type material. Hanging aspect just too good to pass up.

Maybe the night king is the champ?


----------



## terryR

So. I usually keep a shallow pan of Evaporust in the shop for nuts and bolts. You guys know how it slowly evaporates and turns to thick, nasty sludge. Well, it so happens, that sludge is very effective at catching and killing mice. An extremely foul smell in my shop the past few days turned out to be SIX dead mice in the sludge under a table.

no photos.
you are welcome.


----------



## terryR

ply


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, here's an Alien head planer for trade. Restored and looks really nice.
> 
> - CL810


That is nice! Too shiny, but nice! ;-)

Mos, looks like your walls are ready for some pumpkin paint, ala:


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for that Terry. Seems like someone posted a contraption sometime back that was nothing more than a bucket half filled with water. Two ramps going up both sides, and a spinning rod like wheel spanning the middle, covered in peanut butter. Those mice walked out on the rod, fell in and drowned. One guy got like 12 in one night in his barn. Greedy effers.

Edit: Oh BYo…


----------



## jmartel

I've been thinking about heating the shop in the winter. So far I think the winning idea might be a rocket mass heater. Cheap to make, efficient, can burn scraps, and holds heat for a long time. Tradeoff is it takes up more space.

Electric would be a plug and play, though. But way more costly. Radiant slab would require a water heater and laying the tubing before concrete pour.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not my work Shane, I plucked it from the internets. Here you go:


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Rocket mass heater" is new to me but friggin cool. Thanks JThrowingKnowledge.


----------



## lysdexic

Nursing home in Texas…damn lady looks like she still knitting.


----------



## lysdexic

It's TERRA COTTA











> Smitty, here s an Alien head planer for trade. Restored and looks really nice.
> 
> - CL810
> 
> That is nice! Too shiny, but nice! ;-)
> 
> Mos, looks like your walls are ready for some pumpkin paint, ala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my, is that for reals? That cant be good…


----------



## Mosquito

That's a crazy photo Scotty.

Also, I debated between drywall, osb and plywood as well. I went with plywood over OSB for aesthetics. OSB is slightly cheaper here, but I just wasn't a fan of the look, and painting it would have netted not much better results, with out a bunch of steps and layers.

I ended up with plywood over OSB for 3 main reasons.
1.) Can drive a screw in it anywhere
2.) The occasional hard bump with the corner of a machine or falling board won't ding it up as bad
3.) Not having all the drywall dust, taping, mudding, sanding, etc

It's definitely more costly, but I decided it was worth it to me, as in all likelihood I would have probably been hiring out the drywall finish work anyway

I'm still thinking about wall colors, but at the moment gray or some shade of tan is higher on the list than Terra Cotta, or Pumpkin lol


----------



## chrisstef

Its real deal Holyfield Shane. Reports are that the daughter of the owner of nursing home received that picture and put out the APB via social media. They were all rescued safe and sound shortly there after.

Shes def still knitting. Can stop once ya started. It stings.

Demoing a safe / vault at a former jewelry store in the mall. Eff that thing. 1/16" plate steel tack welded at the seams, filled with plaster and wire mesh and random bits of rotted plywood. Giant stink nugget.


----------



## chrisstef

I vote for an opaque stain Mos.


----------



## jmartel

> I m still thinking about wall colors, but at the moment gray or some shade of tan is higher on the list than Terra Cotta, or Pumpkin lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Just go to your Home Depot/Lowes/Menards paint section and buy a couple gallons of the "oops" paint, mix it all together and see what you get. Call it Purgatory Grey or something.


----------



## jmartel

> "Rocket mass heater" is new to me but friggin cool. Thanks JThrowingKnowledge.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Seems like it'd be a good thing to do. Downsides being time to make it and potential insurance hassles. I wouldn't be needing a heat source until winter 2018 though, so I have some time to decide provided I don't do radiant slab. Plus my neighbor next door is more of a "keeping the city out of our business" type stuff with regards to permits and things, so I know he won't have a problem with it.

Just need to make sure I position it away from a dust collector and any future welding equipment space.

Don't have a huge heating requirement here. Never really drops below 25 much. Most winter highs are 35-40 it seems.


----------



## Mosquito

Right now plan plan is to go with a whitewashed finish for the ceiling, keep the wood but cover it with something and keep it light. The plywood on the ceiling is a different brand than what they had available when I started the walls, so it's a lot lighter colored than the walls already. I've got plenty of scraps so I'll be testing a few different things and seeing what I like. Maybe a few stains would be in order. Trying to avoid things that take too long to cure though and finish off gassing


----------



## jmartel

Mos, I can't remember. Is the upper panels all around the walls removable so you can change electrical layout in the future? I hadn't thought about that before this thread but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## ShaneA

Something somewhat reflective and bright, that will not attract dust, and is easy cleaned would be my vote. Lacquer that biotch…lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

TERRA COTTA gets all the chicks.


----------



## Mosquito

For what it's worth, if cost wasn't a major factor, I would be doing radiant slab if building from the ground up, and thinking we'd be there for long enough to justify it.

I hadn't heard of the rocket mass heater yet either, but your mention of insurance hassles is why I will be going gas or electric. I liked the idea of a wood or pellet stove as primary heat, with an electric heater to maintain above freezing, but my insurance has a thing against wood combustion heating in non-inhabited spaces. As such, the cost of my insurance going up year round made even electric look like not a bad option (initial investment is relatively low for electric heat, since there's no existing gas line out there for me. I'm going to try it for a winter or two and see how bad it is, and figure out cost justifications after that)


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I can t remember. Is the upper panels all around the walls removable so you can change electrical layout in the future? I hadn t thought about that before this thread but it seems like a good idea.
> 
> - jmartel


Yes, with some caveats such as you'll still have to remove screws to do it, and possibly some trim, but will only have to remove them from the top 12" panel rather than a whole 4×8 panel

Shane, I do have a single stage HVLP unit that could get some use out of spraying something on the walls lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> It's TERRA COTTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


I'll be darned, it IS terra cotta! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## jmartel

The problem with radiant slab is the cost. Doing it myself would still be $2k-2500. A pair of 5k watt electric heaters would be like $500-700. I don't have gas available so that's not an option unless I want to put in a propane tank.

Since the roof will be south facing, solar is a potental future add-on. Lots of big trees though, so I'd be waiting for the price to drop a lot more before that.


----------



## DanKrager

In my years operating a concrete pump, our team went to hundreds of slab pours. Of those that were heatable spaces, every single one of them that didn't put the tubing in the floor when it was poured regretted it later. And with all that background I failed to put it in my own garage floor! For some odd reason I can't figure out, I just didn't think of it and the contractor never asked. I regretted it the next day when the concrete was hard. I am heating the bonus room with radiant tubing under the floor so I am not insulating under the tubing which is exposed to the garage. We'll see how that balances out. Just want to keep it from freezing in the garage.

The tubing is cheap and if you put it in yourself you save money of course. It's not hard. You don't have to use it and it adds value to resale. You can always put in a little exterior wood fired water heater and tiny pump motor. It is by far the most comfortable heat, and it doesn't go away when a door is opened.

That my opinion and suggestion and I'm stinckin' to it.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

I'm definitely going to be adding a couple floor pot outlets in the center of the space at the very least. Tubing I'm debating. Between insulation and cost of the tubing it's like $600-800 right there.


----------



## ShaneA

I work for a tile distribution company. We sell a lot of heated floors. They are obviously different that the radiant heat you are describing. But I can tell, I have never heard one person say they regretted it, or wouldn't do it again. They are universally loved, and that is kind of hard to do. Even after the concrete is poured, they could still be an option providing you have the proper electricity available to power them. You may even be able to get away with encasing the heated cable just within the leveling compound. A sort of retro fit…if you will.


----------



## rad457

For the cost of a couple of rolls of PEX tubing throw it into the floor! I put 2" styrofoam under the rebar(spaced 18") and just strapped the pex the rebar in a sort of two zone loop. Hindsight, should've done a reverse flow loop and and not put in a 16' door! Went with a 7 kwh electric boiler and even when it gets to 30 below still keeps shop warm. Shop is 24' by 24' with 10' ceilings.(should of gone bigger!)


----------



## rad457

Another regret, No dust collection to center of shop below pad! 
Biggest negative is standing on concrete, need lots of rubber mats!


----------



## lysdexic

This is great information here as my shop is still the pencil and paper stage.

I plan on framing it out as a large single car garage for re-sale. I really want wood flooring (a la Smitty) but would like to be able to pull the jeep in there in a pinch.

30×20

I need to give electrical and dust collection in the middle of the pad more serious thought

Carriage doors - don't want to mess with a overhead garage door.

A buddy of mine owns a HVAC business and said he could hook me up with split ductless system.


----------



## ToddJB

Look at 'em


----------



## AnthonyReed

Front page.


----------



## ToddJB

And done

Here's a video:






Here's some pictures:














































Some Accessories










Some custom things:

Switch bracket









Key guard to protect paint









Led light wired into switch









The crew - missing a couple


----------



## smitdog

Hey Shane, what is the heated floor product that your company sells? I already have a slabbed building that I want to make my shop and I was wondering if there was a way to add heat easily to the floor if I did rigid foam between sleepers with plywood over it.

Any other suggestions from you guys? New roof this spring is priority but I want to have a plan before I start filling it up with crap cause I know I won't want to move it all out to change it down the road…

EDIT - Freakin A Todd! Your crew did you well!


----------



## jmartel

I'll be looking into adding the piping. We are still in the permitting stage at this point anyway, so I have time.

Andre, It'll only have 1 single garage door and one man-door. So, no issue with a 16' door for heat loss here. Shop is 25×37x10'. Probably won't be putting in dust collection under the slab. Haven't decided that yet though. At the very least 2-3 electrical floor pots. Potentially one or two anchor pots in the floor in front of the garage door for moving heavy equipment in.










EDIT: Forgot to add that I'll probably be putting a lumber storage area on the back side of it once I fill it up a bit more. I don't imagine the shop will take more than 3-4 months for me to fill it. That's usually what happens.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Todd. That came out killer. Let me know when the crew will be over to start on my old delta/rockwell.

Man that front page pic feels like forever ago. Day 2 of kindergarten is in the books. He started a latchkey (precare / postcare) program this morning and was really hesitant this morning as we walked him in. That is until they told him theyve got a Wii, Ipads, and most inportantly, a 6'x8' Thomas the Train setup. He gets home from school this afternoon, runs in the house and loads his backpack full of toys to go to grandma's house. "Mom, latchkey is waaaay better than kindergarten. I wanna go back tomorrow." A deep sigh of relief for this guy.

Nathan's new line … "you smell like the honey wagon."


----------



## chrisstef

If youve got open trusses Jmart, you could always store the DC in the attic space and pipe it downwards into the shop. I think that would be by far the easiest way to do it in my book. All though dumping the bag might be a royal pain.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Todd! Awesome job you guys did. The key guard is a fantastic touch.

Glad N is acclimating well Demo.


----------



## ShaneA

Jarrett, we distribute NuHeat brand cables and custom mats. The one less than ideal scenario is that concrete substrates, like basement floors a pretty much heat sinks. So efficiency is lost vs your standard bathroom floor set up.

http://www.nuheat.com/


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, that drill press is awesome Todd. I am sure he will be super stoked to have it.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, I'll take one of those next time you finish one. I need a real drill press.



> If youve got open trusses Jmart, you could always store the DC in the attic space and pipe it downwards into the shop. I think that would be by far the easiest way to do it in my book. All though dumping the bag might be a royal pain.
> 
> - chrisstef


I might run the lines through the ceiling or along the ceiling to the TS in the middle, but I'm not going to put everything up there. DC will be located in the north east corner. Rest of the power tools will probably be along walls, so that's easy to just hang PVC along the walls.


----------



## chrisstef

I guess with 10' ceilings there isnt much issue with head height. Stand alone dont worry about noise either. Makes sense.


----------



## DanKrager

IMHO, outlets in the floor are problematic in so many ways. 
1. they do not seem to add flexibility that can be achieved other ways more easily
2. They are a bump in the floor when moving things with casters
3. They collect a lot of debris, even with protector tops
4. You cannot allow water on the floor. It's serious if your shop ever floods a little, and problematic in a garage where water runs off the vehicle.

Burying stuff in concrete doesn't help flexibility, which is important because change happens.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

I'm going to try and soundproof as much as is reasonable for my neighbor's sake.


----------



## chrisstef

Drywall on z-channel or hat channel is supposed to offer pretty good sound deadening properties.


----------



## jmartel

Was looking at that and also looking at building out the walls a bit with 2×2's and doing staggered studs. But that's a lot of work.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Todd that thing came out awesome!

I need to do some work on mine, as I didn't even realize that one was on until you turned it off! Mine is a fair bit noisier than that lol


----------



## rad457

LOL! No matter what we do there will always be a "should of dun that moment"!
I toured Shipwrights shop and was very impressed, was a dedicated shop so not
really same spec's to compare but the size. wood floor with crawl space for power/ducting
and location/climate left me wondering if perhaps it was time to move and try again?


----------



## lysdexic

I only keep posting these pics because I care. Serious.

I just spent the last 3 hours working on this guy with a table saw injury. I fixed 4 flexor tendons, 6 digital nerves and revising his index finger amputation. His arteries were cut but still had good collateral blood flow.

Be careful boys…..


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch. Revising index finger amputation as in repeat customer?


----------



## lysdexic

No the ER did his first closure and the fingertip was a bit squared off. I just re-contoured it. Not pictured.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW - he is 72 yo and getting a decent outcome with this injury in this age group is damn near impossible. My hope is that he will regain a power grip and protective sensation.


----------



## CL810

Awesome job Todd! Pics of recipient's face when he first sees it will be priceless.

I heart my sawstop.


----------



## Mosquito

Given my computer modding background, kinda makes me want to retrofit a sawstop in my Walker Turners lol


----------



## jmartel

That'll buff out.


----------



## lysdexic

Great poem I came across by Charles Bukowski

AIR AND LIGHT AND TIME AND SPACE

"- you know, I've either had a family, a job,
something has always been in the
way
but now
I've sold my house, I've found this
place, a large studio, you should see the space and
the light.
for the first time in my life I'm going to have
a place and the time to
create."

no baby, if you're going to create
you're going to create whether you work
16 hours a day in a coal mine
or
you're going to create in a small room with 3 children
while you're on
welfare,
you're going to create with part of your mind and your body blown
away,
you're going to create blind
crippled
demented,
you're going to create with a cat crawling up your
back while
the whole city trembles in earthquake, bombardment,
flood and fire.

baby, air and light and time and space
have nothing to do with it
and don't create anything
except maybe a longer life to find
new excuses
for.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I m still thinking about wall colors, but at the moment gray or some shade of tan is higher on the list than Terra Cotta, or Pumpkin lol
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Just go to your Home Depot/Lowes/Menards paint section and buy a couple gallons of the "oops" paint, mix it all together and see what you get. Call it Purgatory Grey or something.
> 
> - jmartel


This is what i painted my building with, last year…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You need this…


----------



## DLK

> That s a crazy photo Scotty.
> 
> Also, I debated between drywall, osb and plywood as well. I went with plywood over OSB for aesthetics. OSB is slightly cheaper here, but I just wasn t a fan of the look, and painting it would have netted not much better results, with out a bunch of steps and layers.
> 
> I ended up with plywood over OSB for 3 main reasons.
> 1.) Can drive a screw in it anywhere
> 2.) The occasional hard bump with the corner of a machine or falling board won t ding it up as bad
> 3.) Not having all the drywall dust, taping, mudding, sanding, etc
> 
> It s definitely more costly, but I decided it was worth it to me, as in all likelihood I would have probably been hiring out the drywall finish work anyway
> 
> I m still thinking about wall colors, but at the moment gray or some shade of tan is higher on the list than Terra Cotta, or Pumpkin lol
> 
> - Mosquito


What thickness of plywood and OSB? Why OSB at all?

Only acceptable paint colour is gloss (or at least semi-gloss) white. White to reflect light and gloss to make walls easier to clean. Keeps the dust from sticking to the wall.

I am leaning towards a mini-split for heating and air-conditioning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think it's plywood over OSB as in 'instead of' or 'rather than'


----------



## DLK

> I think it s plywood over OSB as in instead of or rather than
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


Ha. O.K makes sense.

No wonder why we have trouble with english.


Time flies like an arrow.
Fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## chrisstef

Me thinks youre right there Smitty.

Happy hump day you turds.


----------



## Brit

*Todd* - DP is hoss.

*Scott* - Amazing work dude! I love my sawstop too. If I catch my finger when I'm sawing, I stop immediately. Amazing how fast the signal can travel from the hand that is guiding the saw to the brain and back down to the hand doing the sawing. Immediately follow by an expletive or two and a feeling of stupidity.



> Nursing home in Texas…damn lady looks like she still knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Unfugginbelievable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bukowski, to me, is always a good read.

Fascinating BYo. On the average, how many operations do you perform daily?

Halfway there Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, what Smitty said, Plywood instead of OSB, not one over the other. I was only considering OSB because it was cheaper, but it's ugly. I also realize I meant to say plywood instead of drywall, not OSB, for the reasons I stated, but whatever lol

Oh, and I went with 1/2" plywood, just like I would have for drywall


----------



## jmartel

I don't think it necessarily needs to be white, as long as you have good lighting. Just some lighter color. Gloss for sure. Ceiling should be white at least.


----------



## jmartel

For people planning a shop or looking to improve theirs, you should go to GarageJournal. It's mostly focused on setting up garages for working on cars, but there's a lot of good info there. Been on there for years. Lots of garagemahals over there in addition to the normal 2 car setups that most people have.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Three out of four walls in my shop space are gloss-painted plywood (white), the fourth is satin OSB (light green). From experience, each surface clings dust about equally. It's a bit easier to see on the OSB, for obvious reasons, but both get dusty over time.

EDIT: I'd never paint a wall with gloss, for what that's worth (nothing, I know).


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with you Smitty, I'm definitely not a fan of gloss myself. I'm also definitely not worried about having too little light. There's adequate light now with just the 12 can lights, and the LED lights I intend to install 12 of, may end up turning into only 8, depending on how much light there ends up being…


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, I got a package of 10- 8' LED strips for $18 a strip from Ebay. Prompt shipment from a U.S./China depot, and 8 of them light the 3 car garage brightly. The HO strips I had pulled 10 amps and these pull about 2. Two single screw clips hold them up.

I went with 1/2" sheetrock at the top 24", 48" luan behind slotwall strips, and 36 1/2" of 1/2" B/C sanded plywood on the bottom. I found some very cheap poplar to machine into slot wall strips. Pictures when a wall is done.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Awesome job Todd! That is just all kinds of amazing!

Mos, I have not painted my walls or ceiling and don't intend to. I have six 4' led fixtures and three outside facing windows in a 17'x32'x9' shop and there is plenty of light.



















Here is an earlier (poor) picture taken at night.


----------



## duckmilk

> Just because I am kind of a numbers geek, I am posting that the old bar had 63042 posts before they shut us down. I was waiting to see who would be 100,000.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That would be post # 36958 on this thread ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Just catching up here. Been kind of busy with the beer swap, which was a load of fun.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/beer+swap+2017


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, your lights sound essentially the same as what I've got, except mine are 4' rather than 8. 3360 lumens each, so a little over 40,000lms with 12 and almost 27,000lms with 8. Puts me around 60fc and 40fc for 12/8. That's not including the 12 cans in there either. Will probably start with 12 and see what it's like, and cut down if it's too much.

Thanks for the reference Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

Serious question: Who decides these things anyway? There were much better projects posted.


----------



## Mosquito

It's a rolling "top 3" based on a calculation of favorites, comments, and views (with weight placed in that order).

A project is only included in the top 15 calculations for a period of 24 hours from when it was originally posted.


----------



## TerryDowning

Too much light? Never heard of such a thing in a shop.

Shop's looking great Mos. Gotta get started on my new Garage Shop in my new home. (Damn Day job interfering with real life again)


----------



## mochoa

I just bought an LED fixture from Costco, I want to say 5 or 6', 50,000 lumens for $40. I'll need to check, haven't put it up yet. If it works out I'll get a couple more.


----------



## Mosquito

You're right, Terry, I can always just get tinted safety glasses lol


----------



## mochoa

Smitty where do I get a copy of "The Workshop Style Guide"?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Feit makes corn-cob LEDs that are designed as replacements for the big lights you put near your barn so the cattle can't sleep. 35W LEDs, I believe, and they screw into a regular light-socket. Great for "fixing" dim locations.


----------



## chrisstef

You need to mail in 3 Lie Nielson box tops before theyll send you one Maur. Or have the ability to play 8 track in your shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"…Or have the ability to play 8 track in your shop." - A true representation of pimping.


----------



## chrisstef

Old school, strong pimp hand style. ^


----------



## mochoa

hehehe, true that, but that's the 70's vintage chapter. There needs to be a Modern hybrid chapter as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, I have the only copy that I know of. Kinda like the Writ of Common Wisdom or the Book of Armaments, there just aren't that many around.

What would you like to know? I'll do a search for you…

EDIT: And Maur, you'll love this quote by the poet BYo just referred to (Charles Bukowski): "The problem with the world is that the intelligent people are full of doubts, while the stupid ones are full of confidence."

Sounds like a corallary to a professor's quote I remember!


----------



## ShaneA

You guys a philosophical treasure trove today, strong stuff!


----------



## DLK

O.K. my current shop has 3 gloss white drywall walls and 1 wipe-on-poly plywood wall. 
All repel dust better, than un-finished walls and flat paint walls.

New shop will have all AC plywood walls and I have to admit that i will have a hard time painting them white.

What are you doing for sound proofing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Just placing my hand over her mouth.


----------



## ShaneA

Seems legit T.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> ^Just placing my hand over her mouth.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Friggin' awesome answer…


----------



## ToddJB

Lawlz, Tony. Lawlz


----------



## lysdexic

> Bukowski, to me, is always a good read.
> 
> Fascinating BYo. On the average, how many operations do you perform daily?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I operate every Tuesday and Thursday and when on call. I'll do an average of 5-6 cases on those days. So, about 500 per year give or take. Monday, Wednesday and Friday I do office which are the most hectic.

Tomorrow is a typical operative day. I start at the hospital with a shoulder replacement and the head over to the surgery center and finish with 5 small hand cases. 90% of what I do is hand, elbow and shoulder.


----------



## lysdexic

Have you guys given any consideration to pine boards. There is a saw Mill east of me that has an add on Craigslist for 1×6 pine boards for $.50/board foot. A lot more labor I know but it seems the $/square foot is not much different than a $20 sheet of plywood.


----------



## BustedClock

> Glad there s a new state of the shop. Too hard to keep up with the old. his is perfect timing as I just completed my Migration from California to Colorado! Maybe I ll be able to keep up with this one.
> 
> State of the shop? Still to be set up. (Currently lowest on the priority list ).
> 
> - TerryDowning


Where abouts in Colorado? I'm in South East Denver, in the Tech Center. Maybe we could get together and call ourselves an institute!

Randy


----------



## TerryDowning

> Glad there s a new state of the shop. Too hard to keep up with the old. his is perfect timing as I just completed my Migration from California to Colorado! Maybe I ll be able to keep up with this one.
> 
> State of the shop? Still to be set up. (Currently lowest on the priority list ).
> 
> - TerryDowning
> 
> Where abouts in Colorado? I m in South East Denver, in the Tech Center. Maybe we could get together and call ourselves an institute!
> 
> Randy
> 
> - BustedClock


I'm in Windsor, CO about an hour or so North of Denver (depending on weather, and traffic of course)


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, is that a Grizzly hold-down you have on the drill press?


----------



## DanKrager

lysdexic, that's a pretty good restore you did there. It wrenches my gut to see such…

Does it count on the "Show the restoration before and after? thread? 

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

You can say. I'm like a woman. I like shiny things.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, probably the same. Feels fairly hefty, but I wish they would have spent the few extra cents to make the lever metal too.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0033AYY2O/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## chrisstef

Bravo tony. Lol. Funny bastage.

I got some chrome you can polish fridge. Nice work.

You too Byo. Tony could probably use a stich or two.


----------



## sras

I just found this! When I'm not woodworking, I'm moving dirt…










I just work for an hour or so each morning - before it gets too hot. I've spent about 3 months - at a couple mornings a week.










BTW - "too hot" is anything over 80. I'm a northwestern wimp 

The excavation is for a walkway around the garden boxes and a retaining wall around the patio.


----------



## duckmilk

Lys, thanks for remind us to be careful. That stuff you post is a good reminder.

Fridge, how's the weather treating you?

Hi Steve  Lotsa work there.


----------



## sras

Thanks Duck, A little at a time and eventually it's done.


----------



## bandit571

A few coats of shellac…









Seemed to bring out the highlights…


----------



## jmartel

Welcome to the Fray, Steve. I'm a few hours north of you. I agree with regards to anything over 80 deg being too hot.


----------



## TheFridge

You're not a man unless you work in a 95 degree shop and sweat all over your planes and stuff. Or is that idiot? Man/idiot. To women they mean the same thing.


----------



## oldnovice

*BulldogLouisiana* that is one beautiful jointer!
Any idea how old it really was?
Other than the style, it looks brand new!


----------



## jmartel

Couple photos from tonight's dive.

Some sea cucumbers for fridge










And a Pacific Red Octopus trying to camouflage itself on the rocks


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like that idea Lys, very comparable as far as price too.

Well done Fridge. Where'd that one come from?

Welcome Steve. That will look nice, cool little project to work on.

Thank you JOcto.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> - Tugboater78


A little Dianna Gabldon there Tug????

I heard this the other day and thought of you…. Hope ya like it.


----------



## mochoa

> EDIT: And Maur, you ll love this quote by the poet BYo just referred to (Charles Bukowski): "The problem with the world is that the intelligent people are full of doubts, while the stupid ones are full of confidence."
> 
> Sounds like a corallary to a professor s quote I remember!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I like that, I'm felling very intelligent today….


----------



## KelvinGrove

And a welcome to sras. Pull up a beer and have a chair.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like the rains have started coming back. Summer is just about over here in Seattle area. Gotta switch over to rain gear and swap the tinted visor for a clear one. Dark in the mornings now.


----------



## lysdexic

JMart - thanks for the pics.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...oh, and that is an amazing work load BYo.


----------



## lysdexic

Not looking to impress. Just sharing a glimpse on my universe.

....oh, I appreciate the Modest Mouse reference


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never took it as anything but fact. I appreciate the view, thank you.

MM lyric withstanding, he's still a good read.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> *BulldogLouisiana* that is one beautiful jointer!
> Any idea how old it really was?
> Other than the style, it looks brand new!
> 
> - oldnovice


1951


----------



## lysdexic

A best friend from college came by this afternoon unexpectedly….


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmmm!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## rad457

> A best friend from college came by this afternoon unexpectedly….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Only thing that could be better would be the 14 year old Cherry Cask!
That is real good friend!


----------



## CL810

A good friend indeed!



> A best friend from college came by this afternoon unexpectedly….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


----------



## lysdexic

Good friend my ass. That is my whiskey he is drinking.

A pic from the Colorado trip


----------



## lysdexic

Sit down and have a beer….


----------



## theoldfart

We had to bail out of Glacier because of smoke









Continuing on to Banff wasn't going to work either because of wildfires there as well. Summerfi has his work cut out for him. Actually got to see that saw cabinet first hand, absolutely beautiful.

Stopped in to see Smitty as well, that shop makes you want to work.

So we're going back to the Black Hills by way of Little Big Horn.


----------



## summerfi

The Sperry Chalet in Glacier National Park burned down today. The fires aren't getting any better. There are now 23,000 people fighting wildfires in the West. I get the next 2 days off and go back at it for at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## rad457

What you are in Banff, that's only 4 hours away, 3 to Kieffers? come on up for a visit? Gotta head down to Portland again one of these days really miss McMenamins Edgefield ! and Think I said I would stop by Jerry's?


----------



## jmartel

Should have come further west, Kevin. No smoke out here. We're leaving for Olympic National Park on the coast tomorrow.


----------



## Tugboater78

Good view while waiting on crew van this am.. its good to lay on my couch this evening…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ my whiskey. Smitty shop shot is cool.

"The Sperry Chalet in Glacier National Park burned down today." - Damn. Be safe Bob.

Thanks Tug. Glad you got home for a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a nice pic. Makes me want to spend more time there!

Yes Bob, stay out of harm's way!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Good friend my ass. That is my whiskey he is drinking.
> 
> A pic from the Colorado trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Absolutely beautiful. I can't decide if I want to move to North Carolina or Colorado.


----------



## Mosquito

Ditto on staying safe Bob. We've been picking up a lot of smoke the last couple of days. Hazy around here, and the sunrises and sets are really red


----------



## TheFridge

Tony, it came from a dark corner of my mind. Which is to say, it's pretty much like the rest of my mind.

Edit: Diana gabaldon? I tried to read the first one but stopped after 1/4 of the way through. After my old lady made me read the twilight books, and the hunger games, I swore she wouldn't get me again. I've kinda sworn off female authors. They reel you in with the action and before you know it you're reading a love story.


----------



## TerryDowning

Same for Northern CO

Stay safe Bob.



> Ditto on staying safe Bob. We ve been picking up a lot of smoke the last couple of days. Hazy around here, and the sunrises and sets are really red
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## DLK

Keep safe Bob.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Absolutely beautiful. I can t decide if I want to move to North Carolina or Colorado.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Do you want to smoke pot or tobacco?


----------



## lysdexic

> Absolutely beautiful. I can t decide if I want to move to North Carolina or Colorado.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> Do you want to smoke pot or tobacco?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Great point. Maybe I should move. Plus, you can't see this in NC.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, too much smoke to even see the night sky!

Sitting at a road side rest area in S Dakota having cheddar cheese and an Eclipse Darkest Hour Black Chery soda. Doesn't get any better! Thanks Smitty.


----------



## bandit571

BP attack wed., in the ER then overnighted for two days….just got home a little while ago….ER said I had a 220/120 BP…...was 135/85 when I left today…..Stress Test came back "Good" at least.

New meds…..and more of them…..plus have a heart monitor to carry around….hell when ya get old…


----------



## KentInOttawa

Wow, Bandit! I had to get run down by a Suburban to get BP even close to that. Fortunately, my BP went down too. Hooray for trendy chemicals.

Be sure that SWMBO knows that your shop time and rust hunting are parts of your stress relief program.


----------



## chrisstef

Do you want to smoke pot or tobacco?

Sweet leaf goes full tilt in Mass in January i believe. P-town on the cape might be a decent spot for ya scott. Some really good restaurants and bars.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, the boys in the bars will love Scotty. Oh sailor!


----------



## Mosquito

Bandit, heart monitor as in a holter monitor? I've had to go through 2 of those and they certainly are one of the more obnoxious things I've had to deal with


----------



## bandit571

We'll see when it gets here…BTDT….New meds today, we'll see how it goes….


----------



## DLK

*Bandit*: Sorry to hear about all your troubles. Be well soon.


----------



## DLK

Quick question: Is it better to install insulation first or run electrical wiring first? I think the later … correct?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Each one, working around the other, is a pain in the arse. But wiring in and out of insulation is truly excruciating.

Kevin, sounds wonderful! You're Welcome!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't think it would matter what type of insulation you used, do wiring first.


----------



## rad457

If spray foam, wire first by all means!


----------



## Tugboater78

Sooo… this will be the new place of residence after some modernization of the house.

7 acres, 4 bedroom house, large solid barn, 2 sketchy outbuildings.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, looks real nice.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, nice^


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats tuggernuts!!


----------



## DLK

I was thinking that I would use Roxul Wood Stud R15 59.7-sq ft Unfaced Rock Wool Batt Insulation with Sound Barrier .

I am so close to my neighbors I will need the sound proofing.


----------



## putty

Good choice on the roxul Don. Be sure to wear gloves when installing. Rockwool has some inherent issues, one of them is in the melting/spinning process you can get what are called fishhooks, sharp pieces of glass or slag.

Otherwise it has a high density and is excellent for sound control.


----------



## terryR

Probably the most phallic plane there is. 10" long, iron is 1 3/8" wide. Honduras Rosewood for the infill.



















not for sale.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone need a bike?









The headlight uses a single candle…close up of the rear light, if you can…

Found Fridge's Tractor…









Picked a T-9 No. 4 today…









Price tag says $8.00….who was I to argue?


----------



## woodcox

Awsome terry! I really like the Cupid's bow details there.

Nice spread tug!


----------



## theoldfart

Aw Terry, now you got my heart rate up! I may need some of Bandits meds.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, dang man, what's the story? You mentioned your brother, is this a family sted? Amazing, whatever it is.

Terry, I'd rub it.

Bandit, cool old bike, for sale or just show?


----------



## bandit571

Might be just for show…doubt IF it is street legal….IF I go back this weekend, I may ask around…

Maybe they will have this running, as well..








They had been cutting lumber, before the rains came…








Some was quite fancy..









Saw even has dust collection









Galv. pipe runs from that plywood box over to a cyclone mounted over a truck's bed..

Power comes from the PTO drive wheel on the side of a tractor through a wide, webbed belt.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, another tractor, rather a bit more "special" 









There is a small log being used as a motor mount? Maybe was one of Jed Clampett's?


----------



## DanKrager

HA, ha, ha ha ha! Priceless Bandit! A shorter version was my dad's favorite tractor of all time, and I spent many hours on it.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Makes sense to me. If you needed more umph back then you hooked up another horse, logic applies to motors too.


----------



## Mosquito

Definitely wires before insulation in my mind. Way easier. I made marking boards for drilling all my holes so they were all at the same height. Then I made a section of wall out of a couple 2×4's. Open on one end so I could cut insulation, and marked out where the wires were so I could easily cut and peel back the insulation before installing it on the walls. Worked great

Solid line is where the wires were run, dotted line is where I'd cut half way through then peel back. Feed the partial section behind the wire and then install like normal










Also since I used a board to get all the outlets at about the same height, I could mark out where the outlets were and had a block of wood that I would use to cut out the square of insulation around those










Made a sort of flat paddle that I would use to compress the insulation and get a straight line (seen at the far end). Would just set the roll at the end, and unroll it into my fixture, few slices, cut out the outlet(s), cut to length, stack it on the scaffold, repeat 3x more times, then go install top down


----------



## Mosquito

Forgot, I've actually got a timelapse of the process… there's a few spots in there you can see what I'm describing above with the fixture


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, dang man, what s the story? You mentioned your brother, is this a family sted? Amazing, whatever it is.
> 
> - ToddJB


My mom used some of what was left to her, after my grandma passed last year, to buy 78 acres. I am "buying" the original farmhouse and surrounding 7 acres, or more (will be figured later), from her. Brother will be alloted a similar plot to build upon. We will both be caretakers of the whole. Parents will be staying in thier current home.Basically it will be a family 'stead. My mother using the term of it being an investment, for the whole family.

To me, it is a win/win as i have been looking to get out of this money trap of a house, that is too small for a family of 4, which we would like to add one more. Gives the kids room to grow and for me to stretch my arms. Everything i have done at this place has been with the thought that i wouldnt be here for the rest of my life, whereas the new place will be permanent. To me that is a hell of a weight off my shoulders.

Lots of technicalities to iron out and even more work to do. This time next year i should finally be back in the environment i grew up in, and miss.

Already working out how to get a "dream" shop built.


----------



## DLK

*Mos*. Thats interesting. More difficult on my end as I have to work with the previous owners construction. But maybe I can do similar. Some questions. 

I see that there is a board behind each outlet. Never seen that. What is the purpose? I suppose it just gives extra support to the outlets. Maybe a good idea. How can it be attached to the wall? I think my only option would be construction adhesive. Would that work?
I am confused on the 220 outlets. Looks like you have one wall that has them. And it looks like you have two courses with several outlets on each course. Is that code. I think you have to wire each each 220 outlet separately.


----------



## Tim457

> Already working out how to get a "dream" shop built.
> - Tugboater78


I guess i can dream pretty big but that building behind the house looks like it has some serious shop potential. Cool deal Tug.


----------



## DLK

Pretty funny how first we were all building workbenches and now we are all building new shops.

I just talked to a contractor I know and have worked out how I will do the wiring. *Mos*s video helped.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Just heard of two tragic things for the music industry this morning. Walter Becker of Steely Dan has passed away. Even worse, Kayne West was found at home….alive.


----------



## Brit

Don - Make sure you take loads of photos of your wiring before you cover it up. That way, you can refer back to them when you need to screw into the walls for tool racks etc.


----------



## DLK

*Brit* Good Idea. I'll have lots of tool racks. I often put a mark on the floor and/or ceiling where the studs end. This helps in finding where to put screws. But I will cover the walls with Plywood. so that I can screw in anywhere.


----------



## Mosquito

> *Mos*. Thats interesting. More difficult on my end as I have to work with the previous owners construction. But maybe I can do similar. Some questions.
> # I see that there is a board behind each outlet. Never seen that. What is the purpose? I suppose it just gives extra support to the outlets. Maybe a good idea. How can it be attached to the wall? I think my only option would be construction adhesive. Would that work?
> # I am confused on the 220 outlets. Looks like you have one wall that has them. And it looks like you have two courses with several outlets on each course. Is that code. I think you have to wire each each 220 outlet separately.
> 
> - Combo Prof


If you're talking about a board behind each outlet in the pictures I posted above, those all just hold the pair of 2×4's together, and to give me something solid to cut the insulation on (rather than going all the way down to the desk/cabinet below it).

If you're talking about the below picture that was in the video, the Styrofoam boards are just little squares I cut out and wedged behind the box and the outside sheathing since I wouldn't be getting any of the batt insulation tucked behind there. It's just for insulation purposes as far as I'm concerned, though something to push against when using the receptacles is a good side effect. They're just wedged in place, no glue or screws or anything. Though I also used some spray foam on some of them that were too narrow for the Styrofoam to fit










I don't have any "finished" pictures up yet, but only 1 on each 220 circuit is in use (wired up). The rest are all blanked out. I don't know what the limit is, but it passed rough in. I didn't see myself ever running more than a pair of 220v tools at a time (figuring dust collector + a dust producer). Right now I just have the first two wired up, and we'll see if I end up switching that arrangement or not. It's residential and not commercial, so not sure if that makes a difference either. They're 20amp breakers on 10-2 wire, and I didn't want to run any of that around the corner, which is why it's just on one wall.

Shop heater is also intending to be electric (to see how much that actually costs before spending the couple grand on a gas line anyway). That one will be higher amperage and a stand alone circuit for sure, but not accounted for in the ones I've got already there.


----------



## duckmilk

Hope your BP issues have stabilized Bandit. Cool pictures, thanks!

Congrats on the new place Tug. Nice to be on a hill.

Very nice Terry! You just keep upping the ante!


----------



## duckmilk

Wish I had thought to put rigid foam board behind my outlets Mos. Some of them give when plugging in.


----------



## DLK

Yes *Mos* it was the styrofoam blocks.

I have discovered that technically you can put more than one 240 outlet on the same circuit, but it is not recommended. I will run mine all separately because I am not sure what will go where or if I upgrade to a sawstop say will I then need to allow for more amperage, etc.

I am planing on heating with a 3/4 ton mini-split like this .

But that will be down the road when I have money again.

By the way I understand that any wall of your shop that is attached to the house has to have a layer of drywall, for fire code. I recall you said you were putting up 1/2 plywood. You may be allowed to put plywood over drywall on the wall adjacent the house.

My shop will be detached from the house so I can get away for some things like a "rough in" inspection. I think.


----------



## duckmilk

I think Mos's shop is free standing Don. I'm lucky I live in the country in a sparsely populated county. Permits? Inspections? What are those?


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, mine is detached so I didn't have to worry about the fire rated separation from living space, thankfully. Otherwise I probably would have just Type-X'ed the whole shop instead. And by that, I mean I likely would have hired it out. Eff drywall dust.

I had debated not doing permits, but I didn't feel like running the risk of having something go wrong, and then having insurance deny a claim because of a lack of permits/passed inspections. We'll see how the final inspection goes, but I haven't had anything wrong yet, so probably would have been fine, but the permit was only $15, and each inspection only $35, so drop in the bucket, so to speak.

Don, I may have to look more seriously at a mini split for heat, as that would kill 2 birds with one stone. Though I'm not really sure I need A/C out there. This summer with the insulation in, the highest I ever saw the thermometer out there was 74°, and that was on the only 95+ degree day that I was out there during. I was thinking about just getting one of those portable wheel around air conditioners (the ones that vent outside with a hose), mainly for a dehumidifier, but with the option to air condition if I want. Seeing as how larger capacity dehumidifiers are about the same price, give or take about $50


----------



## Tugboater78

> I think Mos s shop is free standing Don. I m lucky I live in the country in a sparsely populated county. Permits? Inspections? What are those?
> 
> - duckmilk


Same here, its nice.. though i make sure i get an i spector in on some things, to cover my ass if something happened, for Insurance company.


----------



## duckmilk

At 74°, I wouldn't think you need A/C, now a dehumidifier might be something to consider.

Also, I had an electrician friend help design and look at my wiring, and things were good. I didn't go all cowboy there ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

I need to do something about the humidity. It's been constantly somewhere between 75-80% all summer. It's mostly a matter of dehumidifier or portable a/c in dehumidify mode… Knowing that a dehumidifier is basically a portable air conditioner that dumps its heat into the room instead of out a hose.

Also, keep in mind Duck, that I'm from the North and like winter, 74° is starting to get up there for me to lol


----------



## DLK

I would think airconditioning would help with the humidity.

It was ibewjon who put me onto the idea of mini-splits for the woodshop. I had one in our apartment when I lived in Australia. LG brand is very popular their. See this post.

He wrote me later concerning humidity:
The standard is about 600 sq ft per ton. Don't go too big or you won't get the humidity out, it will shut down due to temp. I have 6" walls and 10" ceiling. It works great both cooling and heating. You will want some kind of backup heat, I have a 4 kw electric in the wall, but it only ran a few times last winter. More later if you need it. Hope it works for you.


----------



## DanKrager

Considering minimum 220V circuits, there may be a third machine involved. If you run a wide belt sander there are the two sander motors (belt and feed), the dust collector, AND an air compressor. The air compressor is likely to be on even if you don't have a wide belt that requires it.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> Also, keep in mind Duck, that I m from the North and like winter, 74° is starting to get up there for me to lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Wuss ;-P

Kidding aside, I'm just asking how many days out of the year is it too hot for comfort and what is the cost difference going to be? That was the substance of my comment, though that may not have been clear. I am clueless about how dehumidifiers work, so please pardon my ignorance. I'm interested to know what you decide.

We had an unusually humid summer that has been compared to Houston's, coupled with an unusually mild temperature, which was weird. The humidity still kicked my arse.

BTW, our meteorologists were talking about dew point this summer, which I learned is more important than relative humidity and how comfortable it feels. I would like to learn more about that.


----------



## DanKrager

IMMA GONNA DIE! If only I had a Woodstop.

I'm busy minding my own business cutting a piece of trim with a hand miter saw when my big tape measure fell off the edge of the workstand. In a reflex motion to catch it, my finger slid along a crisp edge and drove a 1 1/8" splinter under my middle finger nail. I was more surprised at catching the tape than bothered by the minimal pain. Honest, I could feel it going deep but it didn't really hurt.

I tried (lamely) to see if a pair of hemostats would retrieve it. Negative. A dental pick. Negative. Thought about cutting the nail back to where I could reach it, but then I decided to just let my body absorb it rather than fuss around risking further damage. And that's what it is doing. Today is Sunday, and this happened Friday…so far so good. A little tender, but no serious pain. I've kept it draining, and maybe, someday, it will move out where I can retrieve it. But I decided that the best course of action is to leave it alone. My body has dissolved bigger ones…! Started on vit C, 500 mg a day just in case. 
















DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Phuuucckkk


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto


----------



## DLK

Suck it up and go to the emergency room. They will have better hemostats. It's got to hurt every time you type.


----------



## TheFridge

Duck, if it's the box moving you can just put a screw through the box into the stud near the front edge of the stud. If it's a brown or white Bakelite box then predrill and be careful tightening. If it's a blue flexible plastic just screw away.

If it's the receptacle, you can buy receptacle or device spacers from a box store.










Use correct amount. Don't overtighten device screws or you'll strip the box. They only compress so much.


----------



## Mosquito

> Wuss ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk


I am the first to admit that I am a wuss when it comes to being warm lol. 75 and sunny? I'm sweatin' like made if there's no breeze lol So far this summer, just a handful of days where A/C would have been nice, but if it were dryer it wouldn't have been bad at all. I've got a temperature and humidity sensor set up in the shop that reports back to a little system/web application I made so I can track it easy. Also calculate out the dew point too. The dew points have been relatively harmless as far as rust and stuff is concerned, but since its been staying in the 60's in the shop, the humidity has stayed quite high. As it warms up it also drops in relative humidity, since the warm air can support more moisture. It's interesting stuff, and I quite enjoyed my meteorology class in highschool.

Ouch Dan. I once had a wenge sliver that went straight into my thumb while I was sanding. That one hurt a bit, and I thought it was a small piece. As it turned out, not so much. It eventually got to the point where I could squeeze it and it popped right out, but that was 4 months (!) later… Sliver turned out to be a bit bigger than I thought it was too.

This was it in my thumb (after it had healed over the first time, and then started to dig at it again when it was surfacing).









And then when I managed to squeeze it out. Literally squeezing it from the side and it popped straight out, enough that I could grab it with my fingers. I was a little surprised at the size of the thing, and no wonder it was tender if I touched that spot the whole 4 months!


----------



## ToddJB

Nope, Dan. Nope.

Delivery was today.










We did a shop douche too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Picked last of the cucumbers feom the garden.. and made this last batch of dill pickles.

12qts, 32 pints total count this season.


----------



## oldnovice

*@Rarebreed68*, I heard that bad and worse news too!

Something is going on in my neighborhood, two houses down the street have very large dumpsters at the curb and driveway; perhaps garage sales in the next few days!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a little dumpster-diving is in order?


----------



## oldnovice

*bandit571*, if I dove into these dumpsters I would never get out as these are the really big ones, big like you can drive a car or pickup into them!


----------



## Rarebreed68

The results of this mornings efforts. 100 b.f. of Alder planed to 3/4".

Now I can start building doors to finish the bank job.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats awesome Todd. Pastor looks mind blown. Good on you and the crew!


----------



## Brit

You guys remember me talking in the past about the protected Scots pine trees in my back garden, well the council finally gave us permission to fell the two that we've been trying to get rid of for the past 10 years. The blokes turned up at 8.00am this morning took down one tree with no problems and then started on the second one which had to fall in a particular direction. They had it all roped up, cut wedges out, etc. but the tree had other ideas, twisted round and fell in the opposite direction. the wife says it has taken out the corner of the summerhouse roof (luckily *NOT* my workshop), two fence panels and a concrete post and landed in our neighbour's garden that they have just finished landscaping. So I've got that to go home to tonight. Good job we checked their public liability insurance before they started.


----------



## Tim457

> Bandit, heart monitor as in a holter monitor? I ve had to go through 2 of those and they certainly are one of the more obnoxious things I ve had to deal with
> 
> - Mosquito


Wait, I almost missed this. You've got issues with your ticker too?

That sucks Andy, I guess the tree is going to do what it wants to do. Still surprising with all the precautions. Why did the trees need to come out btw?


----------



## putty

> By the way I understand that any wall of your shop that is attached to the house has to have a layer of drywall, for fire code.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Don, it has to be 5/8" drywall to achieve the 1 hour fire rating.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Dan, that splinter hurts just looking at it. 
Todd, great job on the drill press. I'm sure he loves it. 
Andy that sucks, but at least it didn't hit your work shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that's awesome what you did for your pastor, he certainly looks appreciative. BTW, what's he wearing on his feet?


----------



## DLK

> By the way I understand that any wall of your shop that is attached to the house has to have a layer of drywall, for fire code.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Don, it has to be 5/8" drywall to achieve the 1 hour fire rating.
> 
> - putty


Yes correct. Fortunately both Mos and my shop are free standing.


----------



## rad457

My shop is freestanding but having a heat source, still requires drywall for insurance purposes. (only 1/2")I do heat with Electricity but have the option to go gas!


----------



## duckmilk

Ouch Dan!

Hooray Todd!

Thanks Fridge, it is only 2 or 3 of them and it is the box that moves slightly.

Bummer Andy. At least the insurance should help.


----------



## DLK

> My shop is freestanding but having a heat source, still requires drywall for insurance purposes. (only 1/2")I do heat with Electricity but have the option to go gas!
> 
> - Andre


All the walls or just the walls adjacent to the heat source?


----------



## rad457

I did all the walls and the ceiling in drywall, but my heating system (electric boiler and recirc. pump) are mounted on a 3/4" plywood panel! Painted everything white. I did get all the permits required just to have a chance against Insurance Co. if anything ever happened. Permit was for freestanding garage with work space so the City wouldn't raise my taxes! LOL.


----------



## Mosquito

> Wait, I almost missed this. You ve got issues with your ticker too?
> 
> - Tim


I've had random palpitations that we've been trying to track down for the past 10 years or so. I have good days and bad days. The good news is my bad days seem to be less frequent now for who knows why, but they also feel to be getting worse when they do show up. Other bit of good news is that when it's not freaking out thing looks and sounds great, apparently, so there's that lol


----------



## bandit571

For the Tractor Buffs..









Front end..









Back end…









Motor mount? Or just sat around way too long?
Dust Collector?









Hmmmm..









That's not a saw mill….









Might have to wait on the lumber..









See ya in a couple…years.

Trains, anyone?









Need a blade for your table saw?









I spent a few quarters today,, two were for a jig









"Oregon" Made in Italy…..and another pair of quarters for a pilot hole bit..









Stanley #04-624

not too bad a weekend.


----------



## Buckethead

In at 349. BOOYAH


----------



## chrisstef

What up bucket


----------



## duckmilk

"Stanley #04-624" What is that Bandit?

I had to laugh at your pictures, my 89 yo buddy of mine and I just recently put that same jigsaw puzzle together!



> In at 349. BOOYAH
> 
> - Buckethead


What's up Bucket?


----------



## putty

Mos, count me in too… I have PVC's (pre ventricle contractions.) Mine seem to have come on about the time I had thyroid problems. The thyroid is gone but PVC's still here. Holter monitor is a pain, so is the 24hour B.P. monitor.

My Dr told me there is a medication for the PVC's but, it can have a nasty side effect…Sudden death


----------



## bandit571

Mine was more of the A-fib type…...once was so bad..they put in a quad bypass…..

The Stanley is a bit to drill pilot holes for #12 screws…...

Sitting here, contemplating yet another bottle of George Killian's Irish Red…..First one is gone….


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Bandit, Mos and Putty, that makes me sad you guys have those issues


----------



## Mosquito

Interesting Putty, mine started a few years before my thyroid issues, but we haven't yet figured out exactly what they are yet, though. The thyroid thing is strange, because I had hypothyroidism and was on meds for it since summer of 2010. While trying to find the right dose, once it was too high and I knew what that felt like. Anyway, almost 2 years ago I was getting the same "dose is too high" feelings/symptoms, and went in for a check up. My numbers (TSH and T4) were so out of whack the Dr said, let's try no meds… I've not taken any meds in almost 2 years and my numbers are within the 'normal' range still. We're not sure what's up with that, but I won't complain


----------



## lysdexic

We had a bit of excitement around here this weekend. My across the street, 74 yo drinking buddy woke to have this floating by his dock. Fishermen confirmed it was a body. Followed by lots of law enforcement, fire dept, emts, coroner. A real crime scene. Still no clue who he is


----------



## TheFridge

Well. That sucks.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. A flotater in the neighborhood aint exactly cool. Rookie kids need to stop taking concrete boots so literal and get some weight up around the chest too.


----------



## theoldfart

Bodies no bueno.

Smoke cleared out today, good hiking.


----------



## bandit571

Tried hand plane work tonight, did not go well…...needed to quit after a board or two….chest was hurting big time….got the pills taken…. sitting in front of a fan…. watching a thunderstorm's "light show" to the south of here..

Built a jig for the bandsaw….









And put it to use..









The trouble started in when I used the hand planes to flatten the saw marks out….got two almost done..and quit….head and chest was hurting BIG time, and going up the stairs did not help….pills are working, now.

Teach me to work on Mondays…


----------



## jmartel

Lys, you shoulda pulled a Boyz N The Hood and grabbed your crew to go look at it.


----------



## jmartel

Photos from the coast this weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, that s awesome what you did for your pastor, he certainly looks appreciative. BTW, what s he wearing on his feet?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Motorcycle boots.

Oh hey, Bucket

Looks like a cool day Bandit

Jmultitalented, awesome pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

jnatureboy, looks awesome!

kevin, same comment. glad conditions have improved so you could enjoy. that may fires and fighters is mind blowing, bob.


----------



## DLK

> Tried hand plane work tonight, did not go well…...needed to quit after a board or two….chest was hurting big time….got the pills taken…. sitting in front of a fan…. watching a thunderstorm s "light show" to the south of here..


You have me worrying for you. I know you will recover, but maybe it's time to think about getting a lunchbox planer,
even though hand planing is too much fun.


----------



## jmartel

Woke up to the wildfire haze coming back. Had ash coming down today. We need some more rain, but it doesn't look like it will happen any time soon. Crystal Mountain ski resort near Rainier got evacuated last night.


----------



## Brit

Nice pics Jrunningoutofthingstoappend.


----------



## lysdexic

Really nice pics Jphotog


----------



## bandit571

Somehow…I know this feeling..









"So much wood, so little time…"

And….









For Texas?


----------



## Tugboater78

Outside tour, starting as you pull up.


----------



## Tugboater78

View from front porch..




































Behind barn and house is another barn, and the 60+ acres. Road runs just in front of barn and garagetype building in front yard view. It used to be the start of the other half of original farm, which was split in half.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Tug. Looks like a nice spot to raise a family.


----------



## bandit571

Need to build a couple rocking chairs, so you can sit and enjoy that porch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Tug.

Yikes Dan!

Right on Todd!

Sorry Andy.

Thanks for the pics Bandit.

Beautiful Kev.

Great shots JMart.


----------



## Mosquito

Final electrical passed in the shop. Paint is next up.

I tried a pickling stain. That did not do much lol










Also finished up the chinia hutch conversion. Had to add a spacer to finish up the third door (stain match not perfect, so may hit it again down the road, but we'll see how much I notice)


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice Justin. Is the inside in good shape? You should plant some more trees though.

Cabinet is looking good.


----------



## ToddJB

That's a dream, Tug, but as an owner of an old house, I know that there is probably a ton of work that needs to be done.


----------



## jmartel

That looks like a great homestead, Tug. How's the house? Need a lot of work?


----------



## theoldfart

We are heading home tomorrow, one last hike.








The locals are nice, very industrious


----------



## DanKrager

IMMA GONNA LIVE! A $4 pair of tweezers with very sharp points did the trick. It was ready…slid out almost painlessly. I think the termites got the small end eaten up quite a bit. It seems like no matter what woodworking I do, there's a new tool involved somewhere..









What a great trip you've had, TOF.

Add my kudos to the pile. I see a very nice saw mill and lumber storage shed… Congratulations, Tug.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

I woulda passed out When that sliver slid under my nail Dan. Yowch!


----------



## johnstoneb

That looks great Tug.

Loading boats and gear today, coolers and dry boxed in the morning. Off for 8 days on the Middle Fork of the Salmon. Back on the 15th.


----------



## 489tad

Holy crap that was under your nail??? Ouch!

Congrats Tug!


----------



## Tugboater78

> That s a dream, Tug, but as an owner of an old house, I know that there is probably a ton of work that needs to be done.
> 
> - ToddJB


Being an owner of an old house for last 10yrs, yeah i have the experience. Currwnt house has been basically rebuilt.

Yes this new place needs work, but not as much as i expected.

Needs all new sparky, new plumbing, insulation, heat and air. A few walls need stripped, and drywall installed. 









The area where the 4 windows are, will be a single story addition to square off the back. It will fix the majority of the plumbing by giving a crawlspace or even a basement to be able to run new lines.










Arrows are pointing to the vent, and drain, for the clothes washer. To give you an idea of the plumbing issues.. wont be washi g any in winter, for sure!

Gonna be some work, but have the willing help and the money to back, the endeavor. Looking for a contractor to do the addition.

Dont expect to actually move in for a year, but it is what it is.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yes need more trees in the yard, thats on the agenda

Def gonna build or acquire some chairs for the porch

A sawmill would be awesome, maybe one day
That splinter made my finger hurt…

Stocked up on new raised garden bed material, with the laborday sales..


----------



## jmartel

Dang, why not just call up a local soil company to have a few yards delivered? Most that I have seen have a veggie bed blend that you can put amendments in as you see fit later on. I had them drop off 2 yards a week ago for me.


----------



## Tugboater78

only place to get soil delivered around here, id be better off planting in the clayish native soil. The mix these will be parts of allows me to dig without tools. 
After initial setup, add compost and cow manure whenever needed.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah getting it in is the hard part. Sliding it out.

Not so much…


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Dan! how did that thing NOT hurt?

Have fun Bruce!

Very cool Justin. Find a contractor with local references.


----------



## jmartel

Makes sense. Hell, you don't even need cow manure when you have that big of a homestead. Just take the paper outside with you in the morning.


----------



## DLK

Dan maybe you should invest in one these from Gramercy Tools:


----------



## TheFridge

JKoa, how comes the saw handle?


----------



## rad457

> only place to get soil delivered around here, id be better off planting in the clayish native soil. The mix these will be parts of allows me to dig without tools.
> After initial setup, add compost and cow manure whenever needed.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I use a lot of my wood shavings(I have a lot of Birch) from the planner in my garden, try to keep the Walnut out of the garden!


----------



## ToddJB

Picked up a weirdo machinist chest off LetGo today.

It's metal clad with oak drawers - heavy as all get out.

Super neat looking, IMHO, but not very well made compared to my wooden ones.

Only identifier on it is the lock which says it's a Star, which I can't find a lot about but it seems like a second line made by Gerstner.




























Seller advertised it as a "cobblers chest", it did have some leather working tools in, but owner didn't know any history, for it cleaning out a house.

It did have this really neat crescent wrench that slides open and closed. Was made in Denver.


----------



## jmartel

> JKoa, how comes the saw handle?
> 
> - TheFridge


Haven't touched it in a little while. Was gone this past weekend, and working on the house otherwise.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that's a neat chest, neat wrench too. Looks like an early (no doubt better) version of my Kobalt. It's a handy feature but certainly not for heavy work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a chinese variant of that wrench as well. Useless in cold weather, but otherwise handy.

Tug, that's a great place. Add my kudos as well. You need a tree plan. Best times to plant trees are "20 years ago" and "now", so while you're waiting to get there…


----------



## chrisstef

That box looks like a tank Todd. Cool score.


----------



## thechipcarver

Here is my post.








Have a Great Day.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

"Best times to plant trees are "20 years ago" and "now"…" _ Ha! Exactly.

Cool grab Todd, what are you going to put in it?

Get home safe Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, one last hike in the Badlands then home


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice digs Tug. You will need a little table between the porch rockers to put your cold drink on.

As for planting trees, optimizim is an old guy planting two trees exactly 12 feet apart so that when they get big enough he can hang his hammock in the shade between them.


----------



## rad457

> Ok, one last hike in the Badlands then home
> 
> - theoldfart


Watch out for the Rattlesnakes!


----------



## jmartel

I had some optimism yesterday when I decided to spray a wasp nest with the foam stuff that was tucked up in the corner of my attic vent. Thought I could do it before they decided to come out and attack. Nope. Ran away like a little b!tch. But after a 2nd application it looks like I got them all.


----------



## ShaneA

A good run is better than a bad stand. #JEscape


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks to Jmart, I can now spell optimism.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW, is anyone else having trouble with L/J crashing on your phone? Works fine on the desktop but constantly having problems here.


----------



## jmartel

I used spellcheck. If you spell it wrong, you get the red squiggles underneath it. Right click the word and it should give you the correct spelling.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I used spellcheck. If you spell it wrong, you get the red squiggles underneath it. Right click the word and it should give you the correct spelling.
> 
> - jmartel


Yea, spell check works on my desktop but not my phone.

And anyway, the Monday forklifting special check isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Tugboater78

> BTW, is anyone else having trouble with L/J crashing on your phone? Works fine on the desktop but constantly having problems here.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


This is why i disappear a lot…


----------



## TheFridge

Haven't had problems since I installed an adblock app.


----------



## theoldfart

No snake run ins Andre, they had plenty of warning signs!









Staying in Luverne, MN tonight and no idea where tomorrow night.


----------



## jmartel

Because I don't have enough projects on my plate, I picked up a 4×8 trailer kit from Harbor Freight today. Needed something better for hauling building materials, wood, motorcycles, dirt, etc. Now I just need a solid day or two to dedicate to putting it together.


----------



## Tugboater78

Have a plan for trees, but will depend on extra funds…

I do know for sure, that i gotta put a weeping willow somewhere that is not near a waterline or the house first.

Happy wife, happy life, right?

Couple apple trees, and various others as i can.

One thing i look forward to, is the landscaping. My college education was for this but realized i wouldnt make much of a living at it, where i live. So it is just a hobby, and/or something i make some extra cash every now and then. Plenty of space to do some fancy stuff.


----------



## woodcox

Or near the driveway. A willow took out my first car, '69 Ply Valiant low rider. Maybe a third of the whole tree fell on it, crushing the roof down to the seat backs.

Crazy they ran the plumbing on the outside like that.

I finished painting my basement and have the carpet man scheduled to come. The minion is home half the day after kindergarten and needs a playroom closer to her mom while she is working. I think I started the demo down there while she was still in utero. Don't judge. A few baseboards to install after the carpet is in so there is still no guarantee it'll be completely finished anytime soon. I'd hate to get her hopes up that I'm no longer a 90%er.


----------



## DLK

> Because I don t have enough projects on my plate, I picked up a 4×8 trailer kit from Harbor Freight today. Needed something better for hauling building materials, wood, motorcycles, dirt, etc. Now I just need a solid day or two to dedicate to putting it together.
> 
> - jmartel


Is that there folding trailer? If so I'd be interested in your review.


----------



## Brit

> I had some optimism yesterday when I decided to spray a wasp nest with the foam stuff that was tucked up in the corner of my attic vent. Thought I could do it before they decided to come out and attack. Nope. Ran away like a little b!tch. But after a 2nd application it looks like I got them all.
> 
> - jmartel


Nothin' wrong with being a hero from the waist up under those circumstances. I would've done the same thing.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Because I don t have enough projects on my plate, I picked up a 4×8 trailer kit from Harbor Freight today. Needed something better for hauling building materials, wood, motorcycles, dirt, etc. Now I just need a solid day or two to dedicate to putting it together.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Is that there folding trailer? If so I d be interested in your review.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Decent light duty trailer, my sisters exhusband used one since '96 to haul his tools and nesessaries to the dragstrip every weekend. Using his 10second Dodge Omni GLH, to pull it. He did/does go all over the country following the Dodge qualifiers.

I remember seeing where the tongue broke off last year otw somewhere…





 a video of him and his car

Rewatched video, apparently it was made not long after the trailer broke.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well i was going to show a pic of my 4×8 trailer but no matter what i do to it it apparently exceeds LJs limitations..

Anywho, mine used to be a popup camper. Stripped all but the frame. Cut off some bits, rewelded every joint ( note that there are a total of 4 full welds on those things, the rest are tack welds)
Welded on a front stop out of angle iron, some fenders, the screwed on some treated deckboards for a deck.

Fatherinlaw works for a scrap metal company, he drug it home, gave it to me. I have maybe 75 dollars in it..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Because I don t have enough projects on my plate, I picked up a 4×8 trailer kit from Harbor Freight today. Needed something better for hauling building materials, wood, motorcycles, dirt, etc. Now I just need a solid day or two to dedicate to putting it together.
> 
> - jmartel


My dad and my brother both have the folding trailer. Bro's is a constant project being customized to whatever the task du jour requires (the internet is full of folks have gone crazy customizing that trailer). My dad's spends most of it's time off road being pulled around by an ATV over some nasty terrain and it's only suffered broken lights and ripped out wiring so far despite it's fairly light weight build.


----------



## DLK

Thanks. I will be short on space in the property and will likely need a folding trailer. (So short that I will have to give up my F150 and opt for a smaller vehicle.) I did see on the web that someone strengthened the weld joints. But I don't weld.



> I remember seeing where the tongue broke off last year otw somewhere…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a video of him and his car
> 
> Rewatched video, apparently it was made not long after the trailer broke.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I see at the very end of the video he mentions "losing the trailer", which besides breaking a window crank was the only thing that went wrong.


----------



## DLK

Whats the foot print when these trailers are folded.


----------



## jmartel

> Is that there folding trailer? If so I d be interested in your review.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Same one, yes. The trailer has a ton of awesome reviews for the price, but you have to change a few things.

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/trailer-accessories/1195-lb-capacity-48-in-x-96-in-heavy-duty-folding-trailer-62648.html

Footprint is 2'x5'3" folded up. I want to say it's around 6' tall if I remember the one at the store right.

Things that need modifications from what I've seen online:

Pack the wheel bearings. Some are shipped without grease. 
Reinforce the fender mounting brackets. They crack from vibration on the road and sometimes you'll lose a fender
If you are going to utilize the folding/standing up feature, replace the casters with 3" ones. Also, replace the bolts to fold/unfold with star knob ones so you don't need tools for folding/unfolding.
Countersink carriage bolts to attach the plywood decking otherwise it won't close fully

I'm also going to be adding a mounting plate for my motorcycle hauling system and probably a couple removable anchors. Both pull out easily and quickly if you need flat space for loading things.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Whats the foot print when these trailers are folded.
> 
> - Combo Prof


About 2' x 5'


----------



## TheFridge

Just big enough for a purse.


----------



## 489tad

> Because I don t have enough projects on my plate, I picked up a 4×8 trailer kit from Harbor Freight. Now I just need a solid day or two to dedicate to putting it together.
> 
> - jmartel


 Come on the old JSureIcandoit would have done it already, with pics to prove it.


----------



## jmartel

To be fair, I spent last night starting to lay down subfloor and finishing up work on the joists. Gotta do the drain/vent piping and electrical next before putting down the last of the subfloor since working in the crawlspace is a pain in the neck.


----------



## Tim457

We need joist repair pictures. I was trying to figure out what you were going to do with that mess.

I didn't realize that's "all" that needs to be done to those trailers. Is there a way to put decking down and still have it fold up?


----------



## jmartel

Yes. You cut the decking in half and it still folds. Just make sure you countersink the bolts or fab up some taller hinges.

I'm going to be scuffing and painting my trailer as well. They tend to fade to chalky pink after about a year of sitting outside. Doesn't hurt anything, but looks like hell. Decking will be painted and sand added for grip as well so it will last more than a few years.

I just sistered in full length (just under 16') joists in 2 spots (where they had cut out a 4' section and one where it was missing about 6") and added another one under where the edge of the wall didn't land on one. Blocking going up at 4' from the hall and 8' from the hall for the subfloor to land on. I'll grab photos tonight.


----------



## DLK

Thanks *jmartel* good info.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m going to be scuffing and painting my trailer as well. They tend to fade to chalky pink after about a year of sitting outside. Doesn t hurt anything, but looks like hell.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## ToddJB

I don't think I would want my decking to have sand mixed into the paint. If materials can't slide loading and unloading is more of a pain.


----------



## chrisstef

2 weeks out of "Meatfest 3 -Year of the Whole Hog" and i created our MVG (most valuable griller) award. A QS cherry and walnut cleaver. Half tang?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Awesome


----------



## DanKrager

Cool idea, Stef.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Cool, Stef. Gonna carve in the winner's name?

Another 5" long low-angle infill. Cocobolo burl.


----------



## bandit571

Walnut?









And a Cherry panel…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, the coco burl pieces I sent you weren't nearly that big;-) Your getting silly good at those infills.

So when your buddy unexpectedly loses his father…and he needs your help to make an urn. Well, you drop what you're doing and help him…









And it helps to have another buddy with a laser engraver;-)


----------



## jmartel

Ok, here's the joist fix pix.

These 2 were the sistering joists, full 16'ish length (furthest right and middle). Put in a ton of nails so it's not going anywhere. You can see the sections of joist that were cut out to make room for piping. Idiots.










Put this one in under the edge of the wall for the wall/subfloor to have something to land on. Still need to remove some of those 2×8's in the wall that have some mold on them from the sink leaking.










Still need to add blocking.

Flipped the door to open into the hallway and put up most of the wall to frame the hall closet. I miscounted at HD and I'm a couple 2×4's short. I'll be dividing the closet into 2, and adding an access from the master bedroom on the left for that half. You can see the junction box that I found buried in the wall on the left side of this photo.










Where all the tools are sitting is going to be a curbless walk in shower, approx 48"x60" or so.


----------



## jmartel

My condolences for your buddy, red. I'm sure he will really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## terryR

Red, it was barely wide enough, and I had to cut around the wonky lines left by that dude who originally sliced the wood. It's all good.

Strong work so far, JWearingItOut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Stef.

Looks fantastic BRK. Is the box sitting skewed on its base?

Terry. Damn.

So much work to carry out by yourself. Why aren't your buddies lending a hand JNeverQuits?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Terry, that was the only thing about that coco. Seemed like the dude cut it with a meat bandsaw or something?



> Very cool Stef.
> 
> Looks fantastic BRK. Is the box sitting skewed on its base?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Heh, base isn't attached yet. I gotta do that and install the hinges this morning. Then I'm gonna smoke a pork butt, brew a batch of beer…and enjoy life. Sounds like a good day off to me.


----------



## ShaneA

I think Tony just openly questioned your workmanship, just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

I thought it might have been a design element.

Shane is a slanderous bastage.


----------



## bandit571

Is it Friday…yet? hard to tell when one is Retired….


----------



## jmartel

> So much work to carry out by yourself. Why aren t your buddies lending a hand JNeverQuits?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


The wife helps on some things occasionally. Had her do some work on the other bathroom last night. But most of the friends are on the Seattle side of the water so it requires a ferry trip. Plus, I'm still under 30. There's not many people my age that know how to do any of this stuff. But I'm also trying to do this as cheaply as possible while still using higher-end materials. More so on this bathroom than the other since this is the master.

Plan so far is walk in curbless shower with a glass wall, heated floors, poured concrete countertop/sink. Was considering putting in a sun-tunnel, but I'm not 100% sure yet. Will be building the vanity for it and dying it similar to the nightstands I built last year.


----------



## ShaneA

Curbless shower and a heated floor…ahh, the good stuff.


----------



## rad457

> Is it Friday…yet? hard to tell when one is Retired….
> 
> - bandit571


Yup! You don't ask what time it is but what day?
Around here it is nice during the week, everyone rush of to work and I take the dog for a walk after a coffee.
Then maybe wander out to the shop? Unless Lee Valley has free shipping!


----------



## AnthonyReed

They don't need to know anything JMoney, they just need to lend a hand and take direction in that case. Curbless shower is going to be most awesome.


----------



## jmartel

I figured since I have a frequent tendency to hurt myself, I should probably allow for a wheelchair in the shower, hence no curb. Future planning. It's a single story house with all 36" doors, so it's easy to plan for.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, curbless is where it is at. What kind of system are you going to use. There are a few ways to get it done. We distribute a pan from ARC that we sell a ton of. Requires no modding or cutting of joists. Easier to install than some others on the marker, but a bit spendy. Can be demoed and re-tiled too. Which is pretty slick.


----------



## jmartel

Probably going to go with a Wedi kit. Spendy, but their stuff works and it's so damn easy to install. I used regular building panels in the other bathroom.


----------



## ShaneA

Will that have a linear drain then?


----------



## jmartel

Originally I was going to, but the wife wants a "river rock" floor in the shower, so it's not really a big deal to do either style. Flat tile the linear drain would be easier which is what I had originally planned.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If you've got 36" doors already on a single story then why not go full ADA? My parents did just that on their build wrapped up three years ago, they have two stories and planned two redundant closets with one being directly over the other for a future elevator install. The extra space afforded everywhere is really nice but it does eat up a lot of square footage.


----------



## jmartel

I'll basically be prepping for it, so the only stuff that needs to happen is pouring a ramp and installing grab bars.


----------



## ShaneA

Block in the shower in logical areas before you put up the wall board. Then remember where it is at, lol. Save a lot of hassle potentially down the road.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody within a few hours of Knoxville want to go to the UT - Indiana State game tomorrow? I have tickets and my brother-in-law has backed out on me. A free seat but buy your own hot dogs!


----------



## chrisstef

So i got roped into pouring like 30'x2' of concrete on a small job we were doing. The PM texts me "im not very happy about the concrete job you did. Ive had a long day. We'll talk Monday."

A bitch and run … cmon man. Lol. If ya wanna beef lets just get it over with. Im sure my response of "were demolition contractors not concrete contractors" will send him over the edge.

Ya get what ya pay for. Call a concrete guy next time.


----------



## Mosquito

lol "Just be glad we didn't fill it with demo concrete…"


----------



## KelvinGrove

LOL, Sounds like the PM needs to get his proctolgist to do his next filling instead of his dentist. It may not taste too good but it would be cheaper….


----------



## jmartel

You should tell him you know a guy that can take the concrete out if he wants.


----------



## duckmilk

Seems like a very nice trip you had Kev.

Good job on the trophy Stef!

Terry, oh my! What else can I say?

Jmart, you're busting it buddy! Under 30 and already planning for wheelchairs? I guess you plan to live out your life there.

Demo doing a concrete walkway? Considering your skills, I see nothing wrong with that. Let us know what he wasn't happy about please.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Duck, we're in Erie, PA, be home tomorrow. 
Stef, maybe offer to put his feet in the concrete and take a swim?


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, what is happening with all the pretty planes you're building? Do you have a problem like DonW where he lines them up in glass cases in his living room? Is the new shop full of display cases?

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

LOL Nothing wrong with either of those Dan.

I've got the same problem with my computer cases…


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, you re busting it buddy! Under 30 and already planning for wheelchairs? I guess you plan to live out your life there.
> 
> - duckmilk


Don't plan on moving anywhere anytime soon. But I figure it won't be much extra work or money to set it up so it's convertible to ADA, so I might as well.

I think I should be able to make the wife's deadline of both bathrooms and the master bedroom 100% complete by this Christmas. I would expect my plumbing/framing inspections should be done by the end of the month at this rate.


----------



## terryR

Dan, yes, they are lining up on a shelf in my shop for now, while I improve my skills. A buddy from Atlanta is building a website now for the 2 of us to showcase our planes, and hopefully it will be available in another month.

A lot of this going on in my shop,










yes, that's a $12 vise sporting alum jaws that I attached with double sided tape.


----------



## lysdexic

> ......Plus, I m still under 30.
> 
> - jmartel


Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## duckmilk

Terry, do you have a special source for your metal files, or they just the hardware store variety?
The reason I ask is because you must demand a lot of them and cheap ones would probably not last long.


----------



## Tim457

> I think I should be able to make the wife s deadline of both bathrooms and the master bedroom 100% complete by this Christmas. I would expect my plumbing/framing inspections should be done by the end of the month at this rate.
> 
> - jmartel


I hope she pays you well.


----------



## lysdexic

I feel compelled to expound on that last comment. It was in no way condescending.

I just finished a run, and during it, I composed a lengthy response that included my daily occupation of treating the failing physical body, my frustration with my own advancing frailty and declining energy and finished with Ernest Becker's philosophy of the "Immortality Project."

Then I realized that I was indulging in self-pity. So let me say to JYoungandtheRestless - good on you. I enjoy the way you spend your spare time and thanks for sharing.

That said: can you share your process of getting your high res photos into LJ's. I have tried direct image insertion and resizing them but they all still look like crap. Pardon me if this has been explained already but I a over 50 and have slept since then :^)


----------



## jmartel

No offense taken, lys. I also don't have any mini-me's running around so I can utilize my time off work more for house projects.

For photos, I usually upload to flickr and then direct link from there. You can use a lot of other sites to host them as well, just so long as it's not photobucket. Unfortunately, the site only lets you post up an image of a certain maximum width or else it cuts it off (600px). Very restrictive, especially if you have a larger monitor and the actual text on this site takes up about 1/5 of the screen.


----------



## jmartel

> I hope she pays you well.
> 
> - Tim


I've at the very least been able to buy more tools under the guise of "I am set up for woodworking, not house remodeling. I need all of these tools"


----------



## lysdexic

I already use flickr, so this is easy. Much better.


----------



## lysdexic

Still a bit fuzzy but I guess we can't expect the quality of a iMac monitor. If any of you are really bored you check out our Jeep trip photo album here - Hooray for Ouray


----------



## jmartel

Nice shots. I've never been able to get many good star shots. I might give it another try once I pick up a fisheye lens next year. I'm tapped out this year on camera gear. Especially since I'm about to put an order in for a drysuit next week.


----------



## Tugboater78

Cracker barrel breaks my heart…


----------



## Brit

Tug - You should take a saw file with you stand on the chair and start sharpening that saw. You might get a free meal. Either that or you'll get thrown out. )


----------



## lysdexic

Why? Is that your Great GrandPappy Ned?


----------



## terryR

duck, I'm just using cheapo files for now. And, yes, I'm wearing them out very quickly.


----------



## chrisstef

It was you who is the nebreska fan right JayT? I tried to tell yabout bat******************** bob. 900+ yds and 78 points in 6 quarters. Please dvr the press conference for me. Hes guaranteed to drop some gems.


----------



## chrisstef

2 days of deathfarts and my wife just mandated tgat i must fart in the garage ir outside. Im actually rather proud.


----------



## JayT

Not sure I want to claim it at the moment, but yep. NU trying to make it less embarrassing in the 2nd half, but this team is a long ways from being good.


----------



## theoldfart

We are home, whew! ..long strange trip it's been. 5,600 + miles and good friends seen.


----------



## duckmilk

Great pics Kev. Hope you weren't too close to that buffalo, he's giving you the eye.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Duck, his message was heard loud and clear. They are big!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm a fan of the Bison picture myself, for obvious reasons


----------



## Mosquito

Also, cart for the drill press done, and drill press placed on top of it tonight.










One of the bolts that secured the motor mount to the drill press had the head snap off earlier. 
Plan A was vise grips, but there wasn't enough to grab on to successfully. 
Plan B was cutting a slot in it to use a flat head, but there wasn't enough of the bolt left sticking out to make that work (the flat head just stripped it out). 
Plan C was drill a hole and just pound/drive in a square bit and hope it got stuck in there enough to grab.
Plan D was drilling out the whole bolt and re-tapping the hole to clean it out.










Guess which one worked lol


----------



## DLK

Looks like C. I'll have to remember that trick.


----------



## Mosquito

I ended up drilling a 1/8" hole, and then driving in a #2 square bit, then used the impact driver, and out it came.


----------



## Tim457

That is a good trick.

Awesome pics guys.


----------



## rad457

LOL! I have invested in a set of easy outs, have a set for bolts and one for screws. 
Don't know my own strength? (maybe just a little impatient!)


----------



## ToddJB

I need to call on my crack design team.

I'm currently restoring my scroll saw.










I came it a thrown together plywood stand which got trashed immediatley.

I had a stand that didn't have a tool.

The obvious answer was to mate them up.

I made new planks. Painted everything up. It's looking great.










But one (major) oversight in my design - I didn't measure the width…...

The scroll saw is wider than the base.










Here is where your opinions come into play.

Make nubs that match the existing relief like this?










Or make the plank wider and float the front and back curve out to the full width?


----------



## TheFridge

Float it out. I think it'll look better with the front and back pieces since the have a nice radius


----------



## duckmilk

Don't judge me, but I agree with Fridge.


----------



## duckmilk

Edit: Just add some strips to the sides of the plank you have already made.


----------



## DLK

I agree! Just say no to nubs!


----------



## Tugboater78

Last night me and one one of my fils gutted half my living room..

Today ran new wiring while the wife installed insulation. No more extension cords in this room.
Hopefully the bills for heat and air will be lower after this..

This is where we are now. Gotta do some blocking in corners and a few other places for drywall installation tomorrow. Plaster/lath sucks..









Had to pull the couch and coffee table out to have a place to sit and enjoy some pizza…


----------



## duckmilk

Nice work Tug. BTW, are you going to be in the path of the remnants of this hurricane?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nice work Tug. BTW, are you going to be in the path of the remnants of this hurricane?
> 
> - duckmilk


We may get some rain, but i doubt anything more than that. Most weather east of the mississippi and south of tenessee usually stays to the south and rolls on east.


----------



## duckmilk

Just curious because Harvey Wallbanger dumped a bunch of rain in the Louisville area.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, +1 to the float it out from me as well.


----------



## jmartel

Get some, Tug.

Visibility was amazing today. Could see the surface from 55-60ft down. Only ever seen it this good once before. I'll have some good photos up later.


----------



## Tugboater78

Harvey dumped a 12 hour drizzle here, though they were predicting 4in in 24. Faded away i reckon.


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like you guys got lucky, Tug.

Photos from today's pair of dives:










Lion's Mane Jelly upsidown










Satellite dish from above










And of course, Nudis.


----------



## TheFridge

The other pics are very nice but I'm kinda impartial to the nudes you send.


----------



## terryR

I agree.


----------



## Brit

I like the inverted jelly the best. Never seen a shot like that before.


----------



## CL810

Jphotog, the quality of your pics is amazing!


----------



## chrisstef

Tug - if the plaster isnt too thick sometimes you can get lucky with 2 stout prybars in the joist bays. Demo starting at the top and once you get down far enough to insert the prybars behind the lath start tuggin. Usually a 2 man job but you can make shorter, less hammering, work out of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Demo starting at the top and once you get down far enough to insert the prybars behind the lath start tuggin.
> 
> - chrisstef


I start at the bottom for one reason: Easier to get at the lower rows of lathe when it's not blocked by the debris from the top. Sux having to stop and clean before getting the bottom rows, you end up cleaning the floor twice.

Either way though, it's like Tug says, "Plaster/lath sucks.."


----------



## jmartel

> I like the inverted jelly the best. Never seen a shot like that before.
> 
> - Brit


I think it was in some form of distress. It was inverted the whole time we saw it, but it was swimming around at least. I couldn't see any stingers on it either. Between being shallow and the excellent visibility, I ended up with some clear photos for once.



> Jphotog, the quality of your pics is amazing!
> 
> - CL810


It's amazing what some clear water does for the photos. I did 2 dives and wish I had brought more tanks with me to take advantage of it.


----------



## jmartel

> The other pics are very nice but I m kinda impartial to the nudes you send.
> 
> - TheFridge


Still gonna keep sending you nudis anyway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonderful photos! Thank you guys!

Glad you made it home Kev.

haha! @ garage gas.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like float the curve for the win. Here's to hoping I can A: do it well, and B: even if it is done well that it still doesn't look silly.

Tug, we're rocking lath and plaster too. Hate it. But you're far more motivated than I. What's the timeline on the farm house? Meaning, what's the motivation in doing this now if you're going to be making the move in the near future?

Jmart, that jumbled jelly is awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Have work to do…








Went out and bought some hinges, today..too….


----------



## chrisstef

No doubt about it Smitty. Plaster sucks. Plaster ceilings are the worst. Aint no way to make em go away except for beatin on em.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Tug, we re rocking lath and plaster too. Hate it. But you re far more motivated than I.
> - ToddJB


Todd,

No motivation as in you're still considering a move back to Ohio or more of if it ain't broke don't fix it?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Looks like float the curve for the win. Here s to hoping I can A: do it well, and B: even if it is done well that it still doesn t look silly.
> 
> Tug, we re rocking lath and plaster too. Hate it. But you re far more motivated than I. What s the timeline on the farm house? Meaning, what s the motivation in doing this now if you re going to be making the move in the near future?
> 
> Jmart, that jumbled jelly is awesome.
> 
> - ToddJB


If i want to get close to a reasonable offer, to sell this house i need to make sure it has most of its problems fixed. Paid 60k for it 12 yrs ago (paid way too much in hindsight) i owe 55k still and will be lucky to get 50k in comparison to better houses nearby. 
The money is available to fix it, so im doing what i can while i can. Next 3 weeks in, i will be laid up, having surgery on a torn miniscus in my right knee. You might remember me mentioning over a year ago, i finally found a doctor willing to even look at it and point me down a path to fix it.

New place probably wont be started on till spring if our luck finding a contractor keeps going as it is. Need someone to dig at least a crawlspace and build a a 19×24 1story addition on the back so we can ( i can) get to work on the electrical and plumbing, and structural problems in the main structure. Have called at least 6 local contractors, 4 didnt even answer thier phones, 2 said they were too busy. So going to expand our search radius and expect a higher cost. I reckon i could do the work, but i do have limitations to my energy reserves and i have been running on a 1/4 tank for quite some time.

Sigh, i better get back to work…


----------



## ToddJB

I get it, Tug. Good luck, Sir.



> Todd,
> 
> No motivation as in you re still considering a move back to Ohio or more of if it ain t broke don t fix it?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Both. The cost and time and energy it would take to do all of the main floor is beyond anything I desire to take on. Especially if we decide to make a move.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's kinda where I'm at, I want to move to the Carolinas and we would be quite a bit more comfortable in a bigger house. As a result I'm disinclined to do any number of small upgrade projects that would be nice but anything with less than 110% ROI just isn't worth it.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug - if the plaster isnt too thick sometimes you can get lucky with 2 stout prybars in the joist bays. Demo starting at the top and once you get down far enough to insert the prybars behind the lath start tuggin. Usually a 2 man job but you can make shorter, less hammering, work out of it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Aye i learned that while gutting that 1800sqft house built in 1893 that I dismantled by myself. Salvaged the oak beams and studs and most of the heartpine floor about 8 years ago.

Those walls had drywall, over paneling, over fiberboard, over 3/8 plywood, over more paneling, which was over the plaster/lathes, walls were almost 3 inches thick before i got to the 2×6 studs.

Ill never do that again, well, i guess i will be soon, but different circumstances.










Almost got it, mudding, sanding, pinting will happen at a later date.. need living space again

Tomorrlw ill knock out the rest of the drywall, then start dismantling this other half, which is already hlf done. Excuse all the junk, everything got shoved to this side temporarily..


----------



## Mosquito

nice Tug, looks about like my shop when I was working on ceiling and walls. Shove everything to one corner, get as much as I can done around it, then move everything to the other corner and finish it off lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Remnants of Irma passing through. I have discovered that the crappy windows on the fake dormers leak when the wind blows from the south. The son in Macon is among the 1.2 million without power in GA. Brother and sister in a shelter in Clearwater with no water to flush toilets. Other than that, life is good.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good Tug.

Not a ton got done tonight since I was on a late ferry home, but I did clean up and get another sheet of subfloor down. Still need to add blocking under the subfloor there.










Shower will be a bit wider than the front of the jack, toilet basically even with the drill on the wall to the right, vanity out of frame next to that.


----------



## theoldfart

Are we having fun yet?









One done, many more to go!


----------



## woodcox

Refinishing OF?

Romper room is ready for destruction. We used nike pad from their recycled shoe waste and its pretty cushy over the concrete.


----------



## duckmilk

You just took the wife on a fabulous vacation, get back home tired, and she puts you right back to work???
Sounds like my wife ;-)

What's this nike pad stuff you speak of WC? Cute kid!

Tug and Jmart busting it!


----------



## bandit571

Posted as Project


----------



## woodcox

Duck, Nike shoe foam production waste that is recycled into carpet pad with a vapor barrier.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful Bandit! Nice raised panels and curves on the feet. I see you're still using the same jigsaw puzzle for your pics.

WC, where do you get that? Never heard of it before, and is it for play rooms and such? Just curious, in my old age I may need that on our floors when I start falling often ;-)


----------



## woodcox

I got it at the orange store, not just for playrooms. And handrails aren't just for stairs. Sir.  Though, I definitely overpaid at $60 a roll, carpet guy said he can get it at half that price. He actually used it in his own home. We're going to replace our bedroom carpet and will be calling him back before the boy is born. He was finished in two hours. I chose it because it felt firmer than the rest. We bought it and the carpet about four years ago after a water issue made me tear out the old. Until lately we've really never needed the room in the basement, so finishing always got put off.


----------



## Brit

I just ate half an apple and cinnamon cake. Now I'll have to go out and buy another one and eat half of that so when the wife comes home, she'll think I resisted the cake today.

Carry on…


----------



## chrisstef

Smarter than the average ^. I applaud your hijinx.


----------



## TheFridge

The hard part is putting the 2 together seamlessly. It's an art.

Similar to using a razor blade to cut the tape on Christmas presents and lining the tape ends up so it's an invisible fix. After taking the new video game out and replacing it with and old you don't play anymore so the weight feels right.


----------



## TheFridge

Heresy.

http://lumberjocks.com/TimC/blog/112425


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hijinx are one of the best things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Heresy.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/TimC/blog/112425
> 
> - TheFridge


I've not seen a project on LJs get pounded as much as that one has.


----------



## jmartel

If anyone uses google chrome, you should install this extension so it fixes the broken photobucket links so you can now look at older threads and posts to see photos.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-hotlink-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg

Just tried it and it works. Eff photobucket. Still shouldn't upload to PB, but it at least fixes it for existing stuff.

EDIT: Here's the extension for Firefox:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/?src=cb-dl-recentlyadded&hotlinkfix=1505314439093


----------



## theoldfart

"Refinishing OF?" 
Woodcox, no, just touching up. The windows are clad on the outside and DF on the inside. I finished them with danish oil and multiple coats of wipe on polly. Every couple of years I take them out, clean them up lightly with 0000 bronze wool and add another coat of poly.


----------



## woodcox

They look great and will continue with your regiment. I vaguely remember you doing this before.

I've never used bronze wool. What merits do you find with it?


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, looks like a great rumble room.

I as well am intrigued with bronze wool.


----------



## Dwain

Oh man, that jointer is really amazing. Beautiful, badass, vintage woodworking tool.


----------



## TheFridge

> Heresy.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/TimC/blog/112425
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I ve not seen a project on LJs get pounded as much as that one has.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I know right. It's kind of "distressing".


----------



## Brit

> Heresy.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/TimC/blog/112425
> 
> - TheFridge


What are you like Fridge! "I threw up in my mouth" LOL. You really must stop beating about the bush when commenting. )

Also, did you see that comment on YouTube where one guy said "Still looks sh!t"

I must admit, even using just hand tools I probably could have made a new tool tote faster than that.


----------



## TheFridge

I did not see that Brit. Sometimes the truth hurts. Like anal.

No beating around the bush this time. Just pounding it.


----------



## Tim457

Awesome, I ordered a PM-V11 iron from Lee Valley for my #7 and it was out of stock until October 27th, but yesterday I got the shipment notification and I should have it tomorrow. Go Canada, eh?

See if that poor guy ever posts a project again.


----------



## bandit571

Mean even this would be better?









Hand tool made….


----------



## Brit

> If anyone uses google chrome, you should install this extension so it fixes the broken photobucket links so you can now look at older threads and posts to see photos.
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-hotlink-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg
> 
> Just tried it and it works. Eff photobucket. Still shouldn t upload to PB, but it at least fixes it for existing stuff.
> 
> EDIT: Here s the extension for Firefox:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/?src=cb-dl-recentlyadded&hotlinkfix=1505314439093
> 
> - jmartel


Smitty won't be pleased.


----------



## TheFridge

> Mean even this would be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand tool made….
> 
> - bandit571


Yes. Unless you distress it. Then it's only good for carrying turds. And dainty ones at that.


----------



## bandit571

Or handsaws..









26" long ones, at that.


----------



## Brit

> Heresy.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/TimC/blog/112425
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I ve not seen a project on LJs get pounded as much as that one has.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, don't you remember the WW2 handgun display case incident. I know I do. LOL. Check it out: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48510


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Andy, I read the first 6 or 7 replies, can't imagine reading 69 of them, but can only guess how that conversation devolves.


----------



## DLK

Andy, that read was disturbing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, don t you remember the WW2 handgun display case incident. I know I do. LOL. Check it out: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48510
> 
> - Brit


It appears I steered clear of that one, Andy. Dozens of comments, amazing. And fits right in with the current movement in the US to pull down Civil War monuments. Times really don't change that much, do they?

RE: the PB fix… What's done is done, but if there are creative people out there developing work arounds, that's cool. I'm not a Chrome guy, but I can see how having that 'feature' might help figure out what pic originally went with the embed code here on LJs (for example).


----------



## theoldfart

Bronze wool won't rust! If you don't completely clean off the steel wool shards they will rust in time leaving marks.


----------



## TheFridge

He's lucky he didn't make it historically accurate and put a swastika on it. Definitely would've have agreed but the conversation would've been even better.

Edit: kinda makes me want to start a fake account and troll the ******************** out of people


----------



## bigblockyeti

> kinda makes me want to start a fake account and troll the ******************** out of people
> 
> - TheFridge


You mean you haven't done that yet? I thought that was standard operating procedure.


----------



## TheFridge

No. This is the only social networking I do and I barely have enough time to make an ass outta myself as it is. So I don't really have much time to troll and make furniture with swastikas unfortunately. Not to mention my paw paw would come out of his grave to strangle me which I would wholeheartedly deserve.

So I just do what I can.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Plan Objectives:

1. Sit on the front porch 
2. Drink 
3. Smoke cigars

Status of objectives:

No action on any.

Reason for delay:

Have not yet won lottery.


----------



## woodcox

'47 flatty this morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's sexy.


----------



## Tim457

Did that just randomly roll into the shop asking for a lube job?


----------



## chrisstef

Id rub my willy on that willy. Thats an island cruisin pimp wagon.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A real classic.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful jeep! We used to have one at the ranch but it was a '53 model I think. Really fun to drive, till I wrecked it


----------



## DanKrager

We had a slightly earlier version of that Jeep on our farm. It was set up with PTO, extra front weights, an auxiliary transmission box for granny lows. We used it to drag a two bottom plow with 14" shares through the IL prairie and it would keep up with any tractor we had with similar plow. I can remember driving it when I was 4 years old. Why? Because I got a spanking for it! 

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Tim, just exhaust work today. It will be back to replumb the rear brake lines. The last exhaust guy didn't hang it right and the pipe was hammering the brake line flat on the axle tube. It pulls to the right with no pressure reaching the left rear shoes. Go figure.

This one had the pto shaft out the back with a gear box on the back bumper. I have seen pictures of these using the rear pto pumping fuel for ships. A lot of configurations and applications apparently.

The starter switch was a toe button ontop of the trans tunnel which left your heel to hit the skinny pedal. Also, it had manual wipers. A little lever ontop of the frame to make em chooch.


----------



## chrisstef

You get some neat stuff into your shop Woody

Im startin to hit the "im bored with this" wall lately with work. Been thinkin bout a change.


----------



## duckmilk

> The starter switch was a toe button ontop of the trans tunnel which left your heel to hit the skinny pedal. Also, it had manual wipers. A little lever ontop of the frame to make em chooch.
> 
> - woodcox


I think the starter was similar WC, but the driver side windshield wiper was vacuum operated and the passenger side was manual.


----------



## TheFridge

I hit the "way too stressed out on a daily basis" wall recently stef. That's why I got a gubmint job


----------



## Tugboater78

Neighbor was having a metal roof installed and Diesel desides to go play amongst the cutoffs, aliced one of his "ankles". Cleaned it out and put a bunch of neosporin in it and attenptes to cover it. Going to vet in the mornin and make sure it will be ok, he never has made a fuss over it… but it cut clear through his skin..

Front half of living room is clad in drywall, worked on back half the last 2 days. Have pics but cant load them grr.. gotta hang ceiling on this part and wont have help till monday. Still waiting on deed transfer on new place…


----------



## woodcox

I think you're onto something, Duck. I remember seeing the hose up to the box and thinking it was a washer. I must have been playing with the manual default.

Gubmint job, stef! Still got that hair cut?

Damn Diesel! I hope you heal fast and avoid the cone.


----------



## chrisstef

Gubmint would be tits but CT is currently on day 76 without an operating budget. Were broke. As to the butchering, its finally grown out and been cut by a legitimate barber. Follically speaking, im back to normal.

7 days out of meatfest 3 - "year of the whole hog". I still dont know what meat ill be cooking this year.

Heal up dies. Careful if they wrap it tug. After grace had her acl done she managed to push down her dressing and it swelled her paw up cartoon sized.


----------



## jmartel

> 7 days out of meatfest 3 - "year of the whole hog". I still dont know what meat ill be cooking this year.
> 
> - chrisstef


How bout a nice tubesteak?

So because someone who has the title of Senior in front of their job description can't manage a simple task for regulatory agencies, I have to travel to Pascagoula, MS in 2 weeks. Lucky me.


----------



## Slyy

WC - sexy Jeep, I'd replumb the hell outa its rear breaks.

Fridge - I threw up too, didn't make it through reading his discription, let alone watched the video. No grown man needs to cry.

Justin - sucks for the pup, depending on how responsible the neighbor or his contractor was in Beloit this happen, might be having to move. Ours did that through some plate glass once.

Finishing up one of the "newest" toys today









And while not strictly woodworking related, I'm gonna go take a look at this in about an hour









Edit to add: if they do wrap the pup, like Stef said, make sure it's wrapped all the way down or his paw or any part down from the wrap is likely to swell quite a bit.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart likes it raw. Yea baby he like (his tubesteak) it raw.

Killer RAS Lys. Whatcha gonna do with that big old lathe homey? Probably just a one man move.

Wife has sufficiently cornered me on the dog front. Looks like ill be coughing up $300 for a down payment on a pup. Best part is the litter is due in February. In Maine. The ride up there should be awesome.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, two names

Hills Cove

Liberty

Got it?


----------



## chrisstef

Noted fine sir. Those downeast?


----------



## Mosquito

Slyy, both of those look awesome


----------



## bigblockyeti

That RAS looks great! I have an old Delta Milwaukee that my grandpa bought 25 years ago at an auction but never got it set up to use waiting for me down in NC with grandma. Looks nearly identical to yours. I need a major shop douche and reorganization before dragging in any more heavy machines, especially after picking up a 24" Rockwell planer on Monday.


----------



## theoldfart

A little higher Steff. Hulls Cove is on Mt Desset Island ( Bar Harbor is nearby) Liberty Tool is in Liberty, ME ( whogdddathunk?) off of RT 3 on the way to MDI.


----------



## Tugboater78

Two things i had to purchase this week to save myself mucho time.

Biggest corded drill i had before was 1/4 max bit..

Have always drove my nails with a hammer but.. well.. this is easier..

Green coolaid is seeping into my tools…


----------



## jmartel

My framer is just a HF jobber, but man does it make it so much easier. Wish I would have bought it before doing the first bathroom reno.

I like the gut poking into the photo.


----------



## Mosquito

> I like the gut poking into the photo.
> 
> - jmartel


that's not a gut, he's just really excited to be screwing and nailing something again…


----------



## TheFridge

> I like the gut poking into the photo.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> that s not a gut, he s just really excited to be screwing and nailing something again…
> 
> - Mosquito


Giggity!


----------



## Slyy

> I like the gut poking into the photo.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> that s not a gut, he s just really excited to be screwing and nailing something again…
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Giggity!
> 
> - TheFridge


No Giggity, No Doubt.


----------



## woodcox

> Wife has sufficiently cornered me on the dog front. Looks like ill be coughing up $300 for a down payment on a pup. Best part is the litter is due in February. In Maine. The ride up there should be awesome.
> 
> - chrisstef


$300 down. Damn. What breed?


----------



## 489tad

3.5 to go on a Friday night. Beautiful weather ahead this weekend. Enjoy fellas!


----------



## chrisstef

An olde english sheepdog, woody.

Took lil buddy to friday night football at the high school. He was much more interested in the band and the "pom pom girls". Made it a full half.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Took lil buddy to friday night football at the high school. He was much more interested in the band and the "pom pom girls". Made it a full half.
> 
> - chrisstef


Took my boys to a game last Friday and encountered the same thing.


----------



## TheFridge

Better than watching a bunch of sweaty dudes.

Who am I kidding? Football is king down here, knowwhatimean Vern?


----------



## jmartel




----------



## ToddJB

A Monarch 10EE, Jake? Holy ish! That is hands down the best tool room lathe a dude can get. What's the story?

Picked this guy up today










17" Foster Bros cleaver. 9" blade. Had a hard life. Needs a new handle. And it looks like when it didn't get through a bone in one chop they beat the ish out of the back of the spine.










Not sure what I should do about it.

Also, found out what happens to all those shop Crocs.


----------



## terryR

Wow, just wow on that toolroom lathe. What you planning to make?

An attempt at an infilled square. Not the best construction for a square, but it works. Infill is some stabilized burl. Glued together around a reference square, then peined with steel rods.


----------



## theoldfart

Again more beautiful work from Northern AL, nice Terry.

Getting back to the bench finally. I want this dressing table done this winter. Some right angle jumbo goodness goin' on.


----------



## Slyy

Kev always love seeing that fence being used

The Monarch ain't mine yet, but I sure want it to be. I'd end up spending on it probably what I have for newly all my vintage powers tools so far probably, but that just an extra shift or so at work, so doable I think. Guy offered $1500 so far but this is with several chucks, and some tool holding and a fairly rare steady rest


















It's supposedly not been under power for 26years, I have a feeling there MAY be some electrical gremlin but I got the impression the guy bought it thinking it could run off 220v house power, unaware or unfamiliar with it being a three phase machine. Been up for several months but I'm apparently the only person to actually come see him and the machine. This is the, relatively simpler, motor-generator early version, a 1944 model to be exact. I'll tell ya, I got a HUGE chub for it and the wife is ALMOST on the verge of giving an okay.

Plus look at these gears








For a 73 year old machine, it sure doesn't look like it's seen many hours of use.


----------



## TheFridge

We can walk you through powering up. You have to get it first


----------



## ToddJB

Sell two of those 4 jaw chucks and make a 1/3 of your money back. Done. I love it. It's a stationary machine though - no wheels. Got the space. I have jelly all over my face.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, that tray case looks showroom shiny!

I got three sets of drawer parts fully dimensioned and ready for dovetailing.


----------



## TheFridge

OF, I thought you had a Stanley 51/52?


----------



## theoldfart

Nope, wanted a set but no luck. Someday LN will bring out their 52, I hope!


----------



## TheFridge

I would've figured you for a Stanley 51. The LN is a beast though.


----------



## DLK

> Nope, wanted a set but no luck. Someday LN will bring out their 52, I hope!
> 
> - theoldfart


I think terry will have made a Stanley 51 (infill) befor LN makes one. At least I hope so. Maybe improve on JayTs design. the Infill Shooting Plane #1: Getting on Target


----------



## TheFridge

I've seensome huge monarchs up close. The few I know of came off ships I believe. 8 to 12 foot bastards.


----------



## bandit571

The Monarch factory was just west of my place, in Sidney, OH. My Late Uncle was a "Trouble-shooter" for them. He'd go to where ever the lathe was, and "tune " it up.

They had a rail siding ( B&O, now CSX) that could enter the factory, so they could load a lathe up on a flat car for shipment. Building is still there, BTW.


----------



## chrisstef

3-2-1 method on the weber kettle. My best yet. Slight tug but pulled clean from the bone.


----------



## Tugboater78

This is what i did all day, helping my FiL, raise the roof on his house, went from 3 foot hip walls to 10 foot walls…


----------



## Brit

F this Sh!t. This is the first of three stumps to be removed. Some of the roots are 12-14" in diameter. I'm not one to shrink from a bit of manual labour, but je suis fatigue. I feel a chainsaw coming on.


----------



## terryR

^yuck. done that many times in my life. NOT a job for a chainsaw, buddy. Only easy way is to hire a stump removal grinder. Only cheap way is to continue what you've started.

edit, you need a $5 axe, and lose the fine woodworking tools.


----------



## JayT

Yep, stump grinder is the way to go. Here in the States you can rent them and do the removal yourself. Don't know if that's the case on your side of the pond. It creates a whole mess of chips, but you can take the stump and roots down to several inches below the surface.

Working in dirt will tear up a chainsaw in short order.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Andy, that looks like one heck of a stump you've got there! Can you drill holes in it and pack them with charcoal to burn it out? A chainsaw would get the job done but the inevitable dirt would be murder on the bar & chain. I had a gnarly looking carbide tipped 14" demo blade for my quick saw and it couldn't figure out what I'd ever used it for so I sold it to a tree guy who was going to use it for roots as he was going through chains way too fast and was going to use the blade for in ground work. He sent me a few pictures a bit later showing me how well it worked and thanking me. You might be able to rent something similar to keep from over taxing a chainsaw.


----------



## DLK

Andy I thought in your part of the world (or at least in Scotland) there was some sort of bug that you put on the stump, covered them with a tarp and they eat it away. But then maybe I shouldn't belive what a scotsman tells me.
There must be a stump removal company you can call. Probably cheaper then being laid up after self flagellation.


----------



## TheFridge

I find dynamite works well.


----------



## Brit

I wasn't going to use the chainsaw on the stump as I am trying to get that out in one piece so I can cut it down to make a chopping platform for axe work.

I was going to dig the earth out around the large roots so they are completely clear, brush them off and chainsaw them into manageable lengths. The chainsaw shouldn't contact any dirt. Would I be Ok using a chainsaw in that fashion? Once the roots get to the diameter of a fist I'll leave them as the mini digger I'll be hiring next spring will pull those out.

*Terry* - The only fine woodworking tool there is the little axe and the mallet. The pig sticker is not one of my I. Sorby chisels. It is a ******************** chisel that came with another chisel I bought. Useless for fine woodworking, so I'm using it to dig the sandy earth out from around the roots and lever out the flint stones so they don't keep blunting my axe. I've already sharpened it about 10 times.

*yeti* - It would take an awful lot of fuel to set that stump on fire as it is saturated with water.

*Jay* - You can hire stump grinders here too, but like I said I'm trying to get the stump out whole in this instance. I might get a stump grinder for the other two though, one of which is bigger than this one.

*Don* - Ain't got time to wait for no stupid bug to fill his belly, ******************** and repeat. )

*Fridge* - I like the way you think. Not sure the neighbours will though.


----------



## bandit571

Rent the stump out to a Gnome?









I hear this one even has a Root Cellar….


----------



## DLK

*Andy* I missed you wanted it out in one piece. So never mind. Anyway the Scot tells me its a fungus and not a bug. What I do here is to make sure there is a meter long stump left, wrap a chain around it and yank it out with a front end loader. Maybe if you can get a chain around it (or perhaps under it) you could do the same.


----------



## chrisstef

Leave stump. Buy firewood rounds. Name shop log.


----------



## DanKrager

I learned from SIL (who must be smarter than I) that an easy way to remove a stump is not to cut it short. If you can dig around the trunk to expose the roots and cut them strategically, the weight of the falling tree will empty the hole. Then cut the stump off. Doh!

But, that's too little too late for this job, Andy. Yes, exposing the roots, cleaning them well with a pressure washer if you have one, will greatly extend the life of your chain saw blade. If you have a sawzall with a long blade, that works too. Doesn't mind the dirt. A pruning saw might be less work than an axe. The key is getting enough dirt out.

There are interesting old stump puller techniques that involve a tripod over the stump with a long screw and some binding chain. "Give me a lever long enough and I will move the earth." may be a useful hint. I watched a video of a garden tractor uprooting a very large tree, stump and all, but he had ropes and pulleys strung all over like a spider web!

I've used pine tree roots for some very interesting turning results. Good luck!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Around here, they leave the stumps….some are then turned into a plant stand, others…..









Require a slightly different use for a chainsaw…


----------



## Brit

Thanks Dan. I read elsewhere that a sawzall with a long blade might be better than a chainsaw, so I might give that a go.

Bandit - Stump and roots have to go as where that tree is will be sunken area of the garden when we landscape it next year.


----------



## DanKrager

I can remember a trick we used on the farm…a chain (or cable) over an old tractor wheel placed as close to the stump as possible, then tugged on with something strong…a big tractor or a come-along attached to a nearby tree. Extreme leverage. Might be useful for the remnant roots because the rolling fulcrum would keep the upward pull over the yielding root. 
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Stef you mentioned getting a dog. I know you had a puppy before. My advice get two. They can keep each other company. I can get anything done without help. If I take my eyes off him something is being chewed. Anyway I gave to go back and read about stumps? Stumps?


----------



## terryR

Andy, you are free to use your own chainsaw in any manor you like. Hell, chains are replaceable.


----------



## Brit

Don't own a chainsaw Terry and I've never used one. I'll hire one for a day if I think I need it.


----------



## Tim457

Only problem with a sawzall is that the stroke is short and they don't clear the sawdust enough so they cut slowly. I cut down a tree with one before I had anything else and it did work and the longer pruning blade was the cheapest method I could find. If you keep clearing the sawdust it will cut fine. If you dig the roots out like you plan and wash them off, you shouldn't damage a rental chainsaw enough to have to pay damages. Of course, they might try to give you one with a chain too dull to cut butter too.

Jake am I reading right they only want $1600 for that Monarch? Crap lathes go fast for more than that around here. Rebuilt 10EE's are apparently worth some serious coin according to Keith Rucker, if I'm remembering the model right.


----------



## Mosquito

Tim, I think the only other offer was $1600, and the fact that it's still available for Jake to purchase tells me the seller isn't too interested in the $1600 lol


----------



## Slyy

> Tim, I think the only other offer was $1600, and the fact that it s still available for Jake to purchase tells me the seller isn t too interested in the $1600 lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I may have misspoke but it was $1500 and that was HIS offer to me. My main issue, besides current funding, is that I'm very much a novice when it comes to electrical stuff. This has a "motor generator" that is essentially a 3ph AC motor connected directly to a DC generator with a DC exciter on top that then drives the DC motor that actually runs the spindle. There's a rheostat in there that controls spindle speed. Poblem is, other than being able to repeat that in text, got little clue what all that means. I'm more than willing to learn, and between here and OWWM (maybe even Practical Machinst) I might actually be able to figure it out.

Andy - screw the stump, just buy a new house.


----------



## jmartel

> Don t own a chainsaw Terry and I ve never used one. I ll hire one for a day if I think I need it.
> 
> - Brit


Drill out a hole in the stump, put in a 1/4 stick of dynamite, and run like hell.


----------



## ToddJB

I've got a couple stumps that need dealt with - but they're gretting ignored for now.

Well went with the float.

I like it from the top and side



















But not head on










It think my eye will like it better when the scroll.saw is on it.

Got the bottom shelf done too. Some weirdo angles going on here.










Now, opinions on finish, I'll put some poly on it, but do you think I should put danish oil on first?










1 - Natural
2 - Cherry
3 - Dark walnut
4 - Black walnut


----------



## woodcox

With the finished play room, she also requested a tv down there to watch her shows and videos. Prime time for daddy to upgrade, I thought. A ten year old 32" from our living room made way for a new 49" smart UHD LG today. Amazing the size and quality you can get for you money now. Larger than life JSSLS's tutelage is currently streaming. I'm going to need a bigger chair now. Babies need big plush rockers. Right?









Great helper you're training there, Dan.

+1 to DanK's muddy hole sawzall technique. I did the same with an apricot stump and a 10" blade for reach.


----------



## woodcox

Nice fit, Todd. Giggity.

Seems less trouble to finish first. I like cherry in the green.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the advice guys, I appreciate it.

Woodie - Its me on the BIG screen! Mummy always told me: "Do it right son and one day you'll have your name in lights".


----------



## Tugboater78

24 trusses installed.
If you look close inside, you can see a couple of the original rafter in this picture.









Poppy and my daughter Lauren starting to tye the trusses together.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, the scroll saw base looks great. I'd leave it natural with poly only so as to not obscure any of the wood grain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, fit looks great. I'd pick either #1 (Natural) or #3 (Dark Walnut).

I hate stumps too, Andy. Digging around root systems really sux; it's a hidden maze down there. Getting a backhoe operator to dig out the three I have.

Awesome work, Tug. Looks like a terrific improvement to the house.


----------



## DLK

Todd, I favor natural, but I always do. LOL


----------



## terryR

Looks fine, Todd. natural or painted to match. Jealous of the big tools in your shop!

Lotta work there, Tug.


----------



## Brit

I agree with Smitty, although I think I'm leaning more towards the dark walnut.

Great work Tug.


----------



## jmartel

I'll be the odd one out and vote for cherry, Todd. Lots of work going on, Tug.

One day of work, then off on vacation until next Tuesday.


----------



## Slyy

Not any more odd than usual JMullet, I'm in the cherry or natural camp.

That base looks SUH-WEET Toddles!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I find dynamite works well.
> 
> - TheFridge


Could be true! Here is a method which may not work as well.


----------



## DanKrager

I tried a trick I saw in a video and it works perfectly! Why didn't I think of this years ago? (Don't say it…..)

I was watching someone in a foreign country glue up sticks for a larger piece, and just before he placed the next piece I saw him (almost missed it, it was so quick) reach for a small pot and sprinkle something on the glue of the open joint in just a couple places. When he tightened the clamps I realized what he had done. He had sprinkled a bit of salt or very fine white sand in a couple places, and when he tightened the clamps there was NO crawling.

How much time have we woodworkers wasted putting in dowels, biscuits, what have you to keep the joint aligned? Doh!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

3 for natural
3 for cherry
2 for dark walnut

So black walnut it is!

My only thing against natural is that nothing in the shop has the 2×4 coloring.

Terry, those who can't do buy big tools

Woody, for sure will be finishing uninstalled. Just had to bolt it all up to get hole placements.

Might mix up some red and dark tonight and see what that looks like.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I tried a trick I saw in a video and it works perfectly! Why didn t I think of this years ago? (Don t say it…..)
> 
> I was watching someone in a foreign country glue up sticks for a larger piece, and just before he placed the next piece I saw him (almost missed it, it was so quick) reach for a small pot and sprinkle something on the glue of the open joint in just a couple places. When he tightened the clamps I realized what he had done. He had sprinkled a bit of salt or very fine white sand in a couple places, and when he tightened the clamps there was NO crawling.
> 
> How much time have we woodworkers wasted putting in dowels, biscuits, what have you to keep the joint aligned? Doh!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Ive seen this used before, though ive heard it weakens the glue. Dont know if thats true, but might be worth researching..


----------



## Mosquito

> Now, opinions on finish, I ll put some poly on it, but do you think I should put danish oil on first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Natural
> 2 - Cherry
> 3 - Dark walnut
> 4 - Black walnut
> 
> - ToddJB


I like the black walnut myself.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I hope this isn't too graphic…


----------



## DLK

It is!


----------



## TheFridge

Hell of a kickback.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hell of a kickback.
> 
> - TheFridge


Story I have seen is he fell out of a tree stand.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gnarly. Looks spalted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I want to unsee that, how can I unsee it??


----------



## chrisstef

A good self shot to the balls will likely make ya forget about most everything Smitty.


----------



## TheFridge

> Thats gnarly. Looks spalted.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'd keep it. Looks like alder.

Smitty, just hit the undo button.


----------



## Rarebreed68

> I want to unsee that, how can I unsee it??
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Break out the brain bleach.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, that is going to leave a mark. I bet that was rather unpleasant…and that he doesn't recommend it either.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> A good self shot to the balls will likely make ya forget about most everything Smitty.
> 
> - chrisstef


It's not that I don't appreciate the insight, but… well, actually, no. Just. No.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. Maybe have someone else do it for you?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Squirrel!


----------



## DLK

He will be a hit with the nipple piercing crowd.


----------



## chrisstef

So he's one of your people Don?


----------



## DLK

Ha.


----------



## Slyy

That is one LUCKY dood KG!

Nice Trusses Justin!


----------



## JayT

I was coming back to comment about Todd's color dilemma.

Then Tim had to post.

I was going to say Black Walnut . . . now I just want to tell Todd that any color he had is fine, as long as it's not blood or flesh toned.


----------



## DanKrager

Now THAT makes my little splinter under the nail pretty trivial. I hope he's got some good pain killer. And I wish him well on the infection risk.

DanK


----------



## mochoa

As Smitty's mother-in-law likes to say, " you really know 2how to frustrate yourself". Here is how I do it.



























Countertop, I forgot to add a piece of trim on to the end, and I couldn't just tack a piece on the end, it would annoy me that there would be end grain looking at you from the front.

Straight rip with the circ saw and diagonal cut with the dovetail saw, finished off with planes and chisels.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice. I hope crossgrain doesn't become an issue.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks, Its oak plywood. I knifed the line before the cut.


----------



## TheFridge

Working on a commish. 116 pcs. 348 magnets epoxied in. 2 Coats of poly each = shop is a wreck. (This was before finish which is already done. Just gotta wax that A)


----------



## mochoa

That's a lot of magners, whatcha' making?


----------



## TheFridge

A bunch of these thingies for a LJ who works for an advertising company.









I discovered very quickly that 1 min epoxy sets really quickly with the mix tube on it and putting magnets in with the wrong polarity sucks.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, I know haw you feel. Made a lid for my in-chest saw till and reversed the magnet that hold it open. It closes automatically.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, very nice work on that very aggravating task.

Fridge into production work now!


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, very nice work on that very aggravating task.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Starts and ends with the right letters, but that wasn't me


----------



## ToddJB

Clean work Maur

Fridge, are they for hanging posters?

Made a decision. 50/50 cherry and dark walnut. Did what I anticipated, toned down the pink on the light boards, darkened it up, but gave it a hint of red. I like it. Let it dry for a few days and add some poly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Mos, very nice work on that very aggravating task.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> Starts and ends with the right letters, but that wasn t me
> 
> - Mosquito


Ack! Mauricio! Well, you each do good work, so I'm covered. Sorry, Maur!


----------



## theoldfart

^ old people are fun!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice save Maur.

Solid work Todd.

"Whats the difference between 3 d!cks and a joke?" 
"Your old lady cant take a joke"


----------



## Mosquito

> Starts and ends with the right letters, but that wasn t me
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! Mauricio! Well, you each do good work, so I m covered. Sorry, Maur!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
Click to expand...

But that would require me to actually do some work lol

Edit: Also, quoting Smitty means I have to triple up the underscore in his name, otherwise it doesn't show up and makes everything else afterward italic lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop here is also 'neglected,' Mos. Other than fitting a handle on an adze and sharpening it, nothing been going on at all for the past several weeks.


----------



## Mosquito

I was sort of lying, I'm working on a Bluetooth speaker build right now, and I believe we'll be having the grading done around the shop soon (got a proposal that we're happy with, and will be getting it finalized and scheduled later today). I should have everything moved out there in the next couple months (before the snow flies, hopefully)


----------



## Slyy

Todd taking the democratic approach, guess now everyone got what they wanted. That stand is gonna look great!


----------



## jmartel

Looks great, Todd.


----------



## terryR

Too much shop time for me lately. Have neglected the property and the home.

Yesterday afternoon, our pump blew out the pvc which supplies us with running creek water to the home. A screw fitting, so something is broken. No water overnight, and I get to glue up a farm fix today after a trip to the Borg for a $1 part. Just impossible to keep every needed part in stock out here in the sticks.

And I was too exhausted from shop play time to even try a fix last night. It's a good thing my wife is so understanding! But, she is probably shopping for her third horse as we speak.










Everyone who pays a monthly water bill, give thanks! That minimal expenditure x 12 years we have lived here, would easily cover the hardware we have invested in pump, chlorinator, and simple structure to keep it out of the rain. My time bhogging with a pump house is the major drawback. You guys know I have no plumbing skills.


----------



## bandit571

One down, 5 more to do…









Raised panels for a Blanket chest…..made from Maple.


----------



## duckmilk

Been gone for continuing ed. and catching up.

How's your pooch Tug? Nice job on the trusses.

Todd, I like what you did with that base! I don't have a preference on stain or none at all.

Cool splinter!

Nice recovery Maur!

Jake, the RAS is sweet! How about the lathe, gonna get it?

Terry, just go ahead and ignore your other duties, you're making some fine tools.

Andy, just put more sweat into it ;-)


----------



## Brit

> State of the Shop here is also neglected, Mos. Other than fitting a handle on an adze and sharpening it, nothing been going on at all for the past several weeks.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


*Smitty* - Show us your adze! (I checked the spelling of adze very carefully before clicking 'Post this reply')


----------



## jmartel

Made it to not so sunny San Diego. See you guys in a week. What's the over under on me coming back with all limbs attached?


----------



## Brit

There have been some Great White attacks along that stretch of the coast. I watched a program about it tonight.


----------



## woodcox

Getting abducted and your vitals harvested is the current pool, jbait.

The earl is goin down.


----------



## Tugboater78

Property closes tomorrow - good news
I leave for work thursday morning - gah aggravating news.

All drywall hung in living room, get to come home and mud it all in.. and start demo and full inspection of future new house..

FiL got tin roof on yesterday and walls sheathed today on his place. Now he can finish interior demo and start reconstruction..

Diesel is all good, vet got a few staples in his leg and got him some antibiotics


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## TheFridge

Todd, yes. Pics and posters and goodies.


----------



## rad457

From this ,










To this, starting to use some Birch I milled a few years back.


----------



## TheFridge

Son of a birch. Use that wood.


----------



## Slyy

Glad you wear the long shirt when you go shirtless for the pics Tug.


----------



## TheFridge

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/239121#reply-4045953

Sometimes…. I just can't help but vomit my thoughts into the inter webs.


----------



## Brit

But Fridge, nowhere does he say it is pine. Does he? I'm with you though, all pine should be painted IMO.


----------



## Brit

*Andre* - That's great. Birch is a fantastic tree, but don't neglect the bark also. You can have a lot of fun using that too. Check YouTube for birch bark projects. Knife sheaths, waterproof canisters for food, etc.


----------



## DLK

> But Fridge, nowhere does he say it is pine. Does he? I m with you though, all pine should be painted IMO.
> 
> - Brit


Took me a long time to find the pine too. It's in the keywords. He is talking there about blue pine. And it took further reading to figure out what that is. Apparently "Blue pine can be any species of pine tree that acquires a natural blue stain after being infected by the Mountain Pine Beetle". I've never seen it in pine harvested here. I can get some very nice wide clear white pine here if I choose.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the explanation Don. Never heard of blue pine.

Fridge - You get a pass on that one then buddy. )


----------



## DLK

Andy, neither had I. But I could not sleep so did the research.


----------



## Tugboater78

Old under the new…


----------



## ToddJB

but sometimes I like pine (tears starting to well up out of embarrassment)



















Tug, I think your pine looks great, too.


----------



## TheFridge

I've just seen so much pine and oak in my life I hate using it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A little shop time with the wife last night. Made for her PTO at school. Yellow jacket colors.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> A little shop time with the wife last night. Made for her PTO at school. Yellow jacket colors.
> 
> And got an order for another for pretty good profit. I love doing stuff when someone else is paying the bills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


----------



## ShaneA

^nice!

Pen turning fascinates me. I have never actually made one, but it seems like it would be kind of rewarding, as it has potential to be a project I could actually finish. Rather than just quit about 78% in.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ^nice!
> 
> Pen turning fascinates me. I have never actually made one, but it seems like it would be kind of rewarding, as it has potential to be a project I could actually finish. Rather than just quit about 78% in.
> 
> - ShaneA


I just sent you a PM.

See if your local Woodcraft store has a "Turn for the Troops"event. They run them the weekend of Veterans day in November. You stop by and they help you turn your first pen with their stuff. The pens all get sent overseas and given to deployed troops as Christmas presents.

Here are the Empress of the Galaxy and the Heir to the Galactic Throne learning to turn. a couple of years back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> *Smitty* - Show us your adze! (I checked the spelling of adze very carefully)
> 
> - Brit


More in WayneC's 'Adze of Your Dreams' thread, but here's the evaporusted, sharpened, rehandled adze: a 1880s Beatty & Sons.




























with video…


----------



## bandit571

Better keep an eye on that crack going on….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a crack, more like a casting imperfection.


----------



## Brit

Nice job Smitty. I never knew there was an adze of your dreams thread. I'll check it out.


----------



## chrisstef

> Not a crack, more like a casting imperfection.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thats what my mama told me too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Want to see someone go crazy with a 'restoration' of his adze, check this out. Several of the comments don't like his grinder approach; he did extra grinding to remove a mill mark such as the one mine has, too.

Sounds like you got a new tag line, Stef! ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Yes!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's looking good!! I have one I dressed up and rehung on an older handle that still has some life in it. I have another cleaned up and ready to hang, I bought a new handle for it but the socket is so small I can't even start the small end of the handle through it.


----------



## Mosquito

The stupidity of some sellers on eBay is astounding sometimes. Wonder what they were thinking, "Oh I'm sure it'll be fine, it's in a box!"

Cutter box was shattered, said cutters were all over the place, only 1 of the 4 boxes had cutters left in it, and almost every rosewood part in there was dinged up and gouged because of it. You, sir, rock.


----------



## TheFridge

Negative 5 stars for shipping.


----------



## DLK

I have had a shipment from one of our own that was worse.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea fridge is well known for packing other things ^


----------



## Mosquito

I've never been accused of under-packing. Usually it's quite the opposite lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The stupidity of some sellers on eBay is astounding sometimes. Wonder what they were thinking, "Oh I m sure it ll be fine, it s in a box!"
> 
> - Mosquito


Don't know if you have seen it but your problem reminds me of this discussion.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41195


----------



## CL810

Needless to say, I ordered my beer in a bottle


----------



## bandit571

Literally going to the"Can"?


----------



## TheFridge

I am addicted to crack.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Needless to say, I ordered my beer in a bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


ROFLMAO


----------



## TheFridge

Wow. I took me this long to finally get it. I was thinking: why? Does bottled beer make you pee more than draft? Hmmmm….


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Wow. I took me this long to finally get it. I was thinking: why? Does bottled beer make you pee more than draft? Hmmmm….
> 
> - TheFridge


Beer is beer. What do you expect from something that does not have to stop long enough to change colors along the way.


----------



## bandit571

Tony: That package arrived this afternoon….looking a little beat up…..just one knob was cracked, is all. Bench is busy right now…maybe after I am done with all of that Maple, I can clean them up?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing of note in the box but I did a horrible job packing it, I apologize there was damage.

The nail puller was kind of cool I thought.


----------



## summerfi

Hey gang. After 48 days of working on fires, I'm finally done today. We've had significant rain, and even snow at the higher elevations. Fire season is probably about done in Montana, but there could be a few more if things dry out again. After a year that started with a wet winter and spring, over 1.2 million acres burned in Montana this summer. That much or more burned in a few other western states. There were two firefighter fatalities in Montana, both in my local area, and a few more elsewhere. The air quality was horrible for most of the summer. It's nice to be able to breathe clean air again. I'm tired, but there's not much time to rest. I have a man-lift rented for Monday morning to finish up my house siding project. It's about 80% done, but I had to put it on hold when the fires came along. Now I have to hurry to get it painted before the weather turns too cold. No rest for the weary.


----------



## duckmilk

Just be glad you're back home Bob. I'm sure people appreciate what you and the others have done.
Now, get back to work.

Beer keg urinals? I kinda like the idea.


----------



## bandit571

There were actually two "nail pullers" in the box. Those LONG nippers work very well at pulling a nail….

Right now, I really don't want a lot of rust on the bench…..the Maple will tend to pick it up.

Will work on the No. 110 block planes first…..while giving that BIG nail puller a good soaking in Simple Green….

Again, Thank you, Tony!


----------



## ToddJB

Should change your name to Summerfi*re*


----------



## DLK

It used to be that befor it got burnt off.

Glad you're home safe.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, wish we could have stayed longer and given you a hand. Glad your done and safe.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Glad you made it home safe Bob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+100, glad you're home safe and sound, Bob.


----------



## chrisstef

10thed. Welcome back Bob!

T minus 3 hours until meatfest. Greased up n ready to go!


----------



## Rarebreed68

Morning all,

Glad your fires are out Bob. Luckily I never had to fight anything as big as those. (The biggest brush fire we had to fight back in the '80s kept our little volunteer department out for 3 days.)

We went to the Golden Aspen Motorcycle Rally in Ruidoso, NM last week. Camped out from Wed. night to Sun. morning. My wife's daughter, husband and their 1 year old son, as well as our 2 year old grand daughter went with us. We all had a great time, but I think I need a vacation to recover from chasing those 2 bundles of energy around. lol
I'll post some pics later.

What did you decide to cook chrisstef?


----------



## chrisstef

Ended up with 3 racks of st louis spare ribs rubbed with a coffe/brown sugar/ habanero mix and 3 lbs of skirt steak marinated in an asain style for steak on a stick. Rounding out the weekend menu is a 40# pig, smoked wings, italian meat / cheese / marinated veggie antipasto, spiral sausage, home made corned beef hash and other various treats n snacks.

Ill be sure to report in.


----------



## putty

^ What….no tube steak?


----------



## TheFridge

Go meat

Welcome me back bob. That siding isn't gonna finish itself buddy


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah, there were some bull nips in there too.

Home made hash sounds interesting, amongst all the other fine offerings, and that pig. Have a good time Demo, don't blow out an o-ring.

Glad you're back safe Bob.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, Excel-lent choice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## 489tad

Glad your back safe Bob. 
Meat Fest 2017 menu sounds awesome. Almost worth changing your outlook on life. I said almost. 3.5 to go. They wanted volunteers to work till two. Ha, no takers.


----------



## duckmilk

Rarebreed, that motorcycle rally is really popular. My parents used to live on the highway and sit outside just to watch the motorcycles pass by.

I passed by your town last weekend on my way to Midland. Bypassed it on the way back due to all the construction on I20.


----------



## TheFridge

First post today. Weeeeak


----------



## Rarebreed68

Duck, yes it is. My wife has been going to it since back in the 80's. This was just my second year to attend. 
I get so busy enjoying the mountains, and watching the deer and elk that I forget to take photos.

We stay at the Twin Spruce RV park, even though we camp in tents. It's nice to have water and electricity at the site, and we end up meeting some great people.

The folks that organize the rally do a good job of having something for you to do most of the day.

We are now getting everything ready for the Lone Star Rally in Galveston that happens the first weekend of November.


----------



## Brit

Another weekend of extreme gardening. Five blisters and counting.


----------



## bandit571

They do make gloves to prevent such things…..

Glue ups…









Maple Blanket Chest…..


----------



## chrisstef

Meat sweats. No regrets.


----------



## chrisstef

Full menu run down

Asain meat sticks. 
Whole hog (24#)
Steamed cheeseburgers. 
8 meat hash, eggs n potatoes.
Full antipasto spread. 
Smoked teriyaki wings. 
Spare ribs. 
Bacon weaved stuffed meat log.


----------



## theoldfart

^UH, how far to the out house? That menu would send me into gastrointestinal overdrive leading to a new meaning for HURL! We have lift off folks!


----------



## chrisstef

Less than 150 yards to the stainless temple OF. And its a damn good thing.


----------



## theoldfart

So it begins, we are getting the house ready to go on the market next spring. I've finished with the windows throughout the house with a fresh coat of wipe-on satin poly, now I get to the fun part…...sky lights!










;-(


----------



## woodcox

Do they allow WW in the home? Better gear up. the stairway can be treacherous!

Are you planning to stay in MA?


----------



## theoldfart

We are headed to Northern California to be near our kids and grandkids, figure we'll move near WayneC and ruin his property values! 

I have a lot of WW stuff to shed, vinyl records. cd's, books, etc etc. sixty five years or so of accumulation. The only requirement on the new house will be a stand alone shop at ground level, no stairs or hatchways.


----------



## duckmilk

I hope you like North California Kev. What has to be done to the sky lights?


----------



## theoldfart

The wood trim is pretty well trashed from mildew and moisture. Treated it with a bleach solution, 0000 bronze wool rubdown then polyurethane. It's mostly out of sight and I missed how bad it was, all the other windows were in excellent shape. Getting to the skylight was the toughest part. Sipping on an IPA now, all is well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, a cross country move! It would be my worst nightmare, with all the (too much) stuff around here. Would be one helluva purge.


----------



## TheFridge

I couldn't imagine the purge. Tool Heresy.


----------



## duckmilk

Electric livestock fences don't like me. Just connected a solar charger to a fence and accidentally touched my pinkie to the hot lead….yes, I was grounded. Good news is, it works!


----------



## jmartel

Well I didn't die and no one lost appendages. Did have to pull arms back inside the cage a few close times.


----------



## Brit

Daughter's latest cover of Charlie Puth's 'Attention'. Give her a 'like' if you like it.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Jmart. Looks like the guy on top in the last pic isn't very well protected.

Your daughter has a beautiful voice Andy. Keep her happy so she will take care of you later in life ;-)


----------



## Brit

Thanks Duck.

Jmart, you're a braver man than me. I've never been fond of Great Whites since I snuck into the cinema under age to see Jaws.


----------



## jmartel

That's the dive master, Duck. Unfortunately they don't let us get out of the cages at all. I got yelled at for sticking my head out once or twice.


----------



## 489tad

JMart that is amazing.

OF enjoy your new adventure.

Bacon wrapped anything is special.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Like" button engaged, Andy! Nice Voice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The meaty goodness looks fantastic as does that sunrise, right on Stef. Thanks.

She has a beautiful voice Andy!

Wow JJaws, they're huge.

Congrats OF, hope the packing goes well.


----------



## ToddJB

+1 to Tony's comments


----------



## jmartel

Those weren't even the big ones, Tony. This pregnant girl was about 18ft long and 7ft around. That's a big b!tch.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Jmart, great pics. You really do a nice job on the photos.

Andy, I wont blow smoke up your bum. Your daughter is an excellent singer. That was an amazing video. Her mom must have talent?


----------



## Brit

Thanks guys. Glad you enjoyed it.

Shane - My wife has many talents, but singing ain't one of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool JFin! Thank you. In your diving are you encountering the rampant coral bleaching over the past few years?


----------



## Tim457

If you're going to get yelled at, it might as well be underwater where it doesn't really sound like enough to matter. Solid pictures.

A little caja china action there among all that meat, nice.

Edit: Tony knows about bleaching.


----------



## jmartel

> So cool JFin! Thank you. In your diving are you encountering the rampant coral bleaching over the past few years?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


In Hawaii it was pretty bad. Had a friend that did a trip out to Cairns to the GBR, and she said it was pretty bad over there as well. I'll be going to Palau in February and I've heard that it's still pretty nice and pristine there. Though Jellyfish lake hasn't been doing well at all and they have closed it down.

In Seattle we had a big Starfish die off last year, though it looks like some are coming back this year.



> Edit: Tony knows about bleaching.
> 
> - Tim


The elusive bleached chocolate starfish.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not as elusive as you suggest JSphincter.

Everyone text Noah and ask him how the interview went.


----------



## chrisstef

That caja china rig cooked the pig in 2.5 hours. A bag n a half of charcoal and we probably had the heat too high.

Sharks are scary.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey, You guys know my theory that half the people out there should not have a driver's license, but this one really did it right.

https://patch.com/georgia/cartersville/driver-leads-police-high-speed-chase-cartersville


----------



## AnthonyReed

...at least she wasn't driving 35 mph.


----------



## DLK

Well at least she didn't knock here hand plane off the bench and onto the concrete.


----------



## chrisstef

She missed aggravated assault on an officer and possession with the intent to sell. Just shy of a grand slam but a solid stand up triple in my book.


----------



## bandit571

Tony: That Pexto #5 you sent me? Turned out to have a 1-3/4" wide DUNLAP iron in it….in excellent shape….already cleaned, sharpened , and residing in a Craftsman #3C ( Millers Falls No.8) and doing very nicely.

THANK YOU! After this Blanket Chest Project is done, I start on the block planes….Might be able to save 3 out of the 4…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy that there was something of worth in it for you.

You're most welcome.


----------



## summerfi

Today was my first day using the hydraulic lift on my house re-siding project. I'm proud to announce that I didn't kill myself-yet. I actually found it fairly easy to use and not scary at all once I got used to it. Unfortunately it rained off and on all day, so production was less than it might have been.


----------



## TheFridge

Better make it up on the back end Bob. We have a schedule to keep.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> She missed aggravated assault on an officer and possession with the intent to sell. Just shy of a grand slam but a solid stand up triple in my book.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yep, 18 citations and a felony… gotta be some kind of record.



> Today was my first day using the hydraulic lift on my house re-siding project. I m proud to announce that I didn t kill myself-yet. I actually found it fairly easy to use and not scary at all once I got used to it. Unfortunately it rained off and on all day, so production was less than it might have been.
> 
> - summerfi


Careful up there Bob. You know what they say, "the law of gravity will be strictly enforced."


----------



## chrisstef

Brass rod (or soft steel) and some peening up next


----------



## TheFridge

Pein it well because getting filings in the pores sucks big.

And it's not a true blade if it doesn't taste blood every time it's opened.


----------



## Brit

Nice Stef! Don't use it on your ball sack though.


----------



## Brit

Bob - Surely that contraption should be called a hydraulic elevator in your country?


----------



## curiosity

I try to keep from being underfoot of my better half… so Ill just quietly chuckle to myself…


----------



## chrisstef

Soooo ill hold it while you do it, Andy?

Maybe a coat of shellac to seal the pores before peening?


----------



## TheFridge

Only if you decide to file it. Otherwise you're good.


----------



## chrisstef

Will filing it knurl it over enough to mechanically hold?


----------



## theoldfart

Doesn't seem like a good idea. Last time I peened a brass pin I used a large nail set, the kind that had a hollow center. Worked like a charm.


----------



## terryR

> Will filing it knurl it over enough to mechanically hold?
> 
> - chrisstef


no.
just use a stiff brush to remove steel filings from wood, or a razor blade. I get them all the time since my files eat steel one day and wood the next.

edit, and I'd add a small countersink on each side of the wood for the pin to pein into and act as a rivet to hold parts together.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Terry,

I have used these knife making rivets before. Would they work?


----------



## terryR

Yep. I've used those. Not sure they are meant to be peined? Just a simple rod of metal material will work fine and cost way less. Even mild steel like a coat hanger.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the tips Terry. Coat hanger aint a bad idea at all! I drilled a 2.2mm hole because thats all i had for drill bits. Ill probably but a drop of epoxy in there to make sure all is well but i still need the thing to pivot. Im kinda scared about the peening (peining?) around such thin bubinga. Im talking 1/8"+ thin.

Welcome to the nut house curiosity. You can be weird. Only tony bites.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah well….

Wait.

What?


----------



## terryR

oh, Stef, 1/8" wood is way too thin to hammer on. dude, epoxy sounds much better. But how's he gonna pivot?


----------



## ToddJB

Brass binding post?


----------



## ToddJB

Or put a bushing in before you epoxy the pin in.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Spending the afternoon researching and writing on probabilities and potential effects of bio terrorist attacks.

And considering a move to the Canadian wilderness…..

Some days I hate my job.


----------



## chrisstef

Its solid in between Terry. There shouldnt be any movement of the wood. Just very delicate hammer blows of soft material. I wonder if i could c-clamp the snot out of it and just smoosh it? Ill get ya pics when i get home later.

Big bombshell in college basketball today. FBI is arresting assistant coaches, people from adidas and more to come. All over greasing college athletes, their handlers and AAU coaches with endorsement money to play for particular schools. Louisville seems to be front and center with audio recordings of greasing a kid $100k to play. Theyre the ones who took Uconn's spot in a P5 conference.


----------



## TheFridge

I don't think a c clamp is gonna work. It only bent the pins inside the bores when I tried. I had the pein around the edges of the pin and then the center then rinse and repeat until you're happy then fill and do the same. If you just start wailing on it the pin can bend in the bore which really sucks.

(Wish that would happen to Alabama football


----------



## chrisstef

I got a feeling this peening is gonna suck. We'll see!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, really small hammer! A jewelers hammer or plane hammer might do the job without collateral damage.


----------



## chrisstef

Exactly my thoughts OF. Small and soft. Kinda like KG.


----------



## TheFridge

It's not too bad once you get the hang of it. I'd definitely practice on a few pieces first to get the feel.


----------



## jmartel

Just grab a sledge and beat the crap out of it. Go full on Demo on it.

Good news on the shop front. Health department OK'ed the septic site plan so now we can actually submit the real permit. Damn they were a pain in the butt.


----------



## theoldfart

"Kinda like KG."

Afraid to ask how you know this. Experience or wishful thinking?

Remember the rules about LJ decorum before you type!


----------



## chrisstef

Hmmm how should i say this then …. "I once visited a galaxy far far away"


----------



## 489tad

Stef, OF's concave center punch is the way to go. Pick up 1/8" brass rod.


----------



## Brit

Hang on. Stef said he drilled a 2.2mm hole, so 1/8" rod ain't gonna fit. That's 3.175mm.

Sink 3 tinnies, do a couple of practice attempts and then have at it. Ain't nothin' but a feelin'.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a handle from a paint can thats 2.5mm. Lil sandpaper oughta take it down that .3mm. Im going for the punch move as OF suggested. I havent got a clue what a tinnie is but im assuming its mind altering in some fashion so im in on that for sure Brit. Aint nuttin to it but tah do it.

If that doesnt work. Im all over jmarts suggestion. Demo that fugger. Brute force and ignorance cures all.


----------



## terryR

yeah, you'll have to just find out, Stef. If you have a punch,that's your best bet. Stick your rod in a vise and mushroom over one end. Shove the rod in the hole till it bottoms out, cut it 1/16" proud, and punch the excess into the Bubinga.

Don't damage the blade, and you can alwys make another.  Some 1/8" brass at that point would stand up to peining just fine.


----------



## bandit571

Items from Tony's Care Package..









The Dunlap iron…now has a new home..









Craftsman #3C ( Millers Falls…No.8)

The front knob off of the same "parts plane"..









Had a Stanley Defiance No.3 that needed a knob..









Only one plane had a lever cap like that….


----------



## Rarebreed68

Stef, see if you can find anyone near you that has one of these: http://www.yardstore.com/squeezes/hand-squeeze.html

They give extremely controlled pressure in concentrated areas.


----------



## TheFridge

http://contrib2.wkfinetools.com/priceJ/articl-new1/bBraces/bBraces-01.asp

Can you say: fap worthy?


----------



## Brit

Just Googled 'fap' - enough said.

*Stef* - 'Tinnies' is the term Australians use for cans of beer, as in "Let's crack open a few tinnies, mate."


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^

Got shut down due to noise last night but i think the punch method will work out all right.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Just Googled fap - enough said.
> 
> - Brit


I guess I am getting old 'cause I had to google it too. Sounds like something someone would do after he is through fixing his "man bun" and before he "vapes".

Where are we going and how did we get in this hand basket?


----------



## TheFridge

How dare you confuse me with Todd


----------



## terryR

shoulder is aching from too much hacksaw abuse, wakes me up at night. So. Time for an easier project. A chunk of wood found on the side of the road, rough turned, and left to dry in the shop for a year+.

probably spalted maple?


----------



## TheFridge

Nice terry j blige. Is that Osage on the top?


----------



## terryR

yep to Osage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would have bet dollars to donuts (faps to man buns?) that Fridge would guess alder.

(very nice work, terry!)


----------



## 489tad

Andy I didn't see where Stef posted a diameter. 
Good catch.


----------



## ToddJB

#manbunforlife


----------



## Slyy

> #manbunforlife
> 
> - ToddJB


Thought it was 50% Hipster 50% Hillbillie?

Terry, that Hedge Apple hell on the turning tools at all? I know it sure is on chainsaw blades.


----------



## TheFridge

> I would have bet dollars to donuts (faps to man buns?) that Fridge would guess alder.
> 
> (very nice work, terry!)
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Shlt. Can I change my answer…


----------



## 489tad

Ok Stef I went back to read about the pin. An option is pin material a little longer than the width of the razor. Clamp s piece of wood to the drill press that is a little taller than the pin. Drill a thru hole the same size as the pin. Push the pin in the hole to the bottom. Wood acts as a drill bushing. Drill out a little material from the pin. That concave area will of the pin will mushroom out when you peen it. Use a round or flat nail set. Hope this helps.


----------



## chrisstef

Kid i work with and a group of his buddies rode from CT to Maryland for some car event. On honda scooters. Such a knucklehead its hilarious.

Blog is worth a read: http://driftburger.com/category/reviews/

Dan - im gonna digest that in a lil while. Appreciate the tip buddy.


----------



## TheFridge

Some happenings

Free LED wallpack. Waaay brighter than expected. The benefit of being an electrician










Yeah that's my junk. Don't hate.










Some goodies on the way



















Berfday present to myself










The grinders of men










Nothing like finding an old rag with your blood on it










Nothing like a long punch list that says "your ass is still mine after work for the another 3 days instead of 1"


----------



## terryR

Jake, it's hard to tell. My carbide chisels are all dull from shaping brass.

Good stuff, fridge.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeah that s my junk. Don t hate.


Hate, heck I'm just glad I'm not alone. I can't stop getting stuff just because I ran out of room several years ago!


----------



## TheFridge

I mean… who doesn't need a shop vac filled with floodwater and black mold from aug 2016 right? Or an extra garbage bin with a broken wheel that never gets emptied all the way? Luckily because of the angle it's hard to see all the other crap. I think the light actually blinds you to some of the junk from that angle. I bet if I stepped five feet to the right the junk would multiply 

I'd worry about someone stealing my mower but they'd have to jump it off and use starting fluid so I dont think I have much to worry about there.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys should start doing demo. I thank my lucky stars i dont own any acreage or outbuildings. Id be in deep.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scooters are fuggin' awesome. I'm going to get one eventually.

Happy birthday Fridge.


----------



## Mosquito

> Free LED wallpack. Waaay brighter than expected. The benefit of being an electrician
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah, I don't know how they come up with their equivalence ratings, but I don't think I've seen an LED that's actually been *only* as bright as its advertised equivalent wattage incandescent lol


----------



## Slyy

Fridge that marking gauge an original? It sure is pretty.

Mos, speaking of LED's you still happy with the ones you got for the shop? Still have a link saved and getting time to upgrade/improve my shop lighting.



> You guys should start doing demo. I thank my lucky stars i dont own any acreage or outbuildings. Id be in deep.
> 
> - chrisstef


Honestly always amazed you don't seem to bring more stuff home honestly. That's the kind of thing that occasionally makes me wish I had a different set of professional skills that didn't involve ICU's and Operating Rooms.
This is my bin of work related items








A bin of used medical implants….
I've had some intention of using them in a macabre wind chime.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^your collection of dilators is a bit unsettling.


----------



## chrisstef

I stopped bringing stuff home the last time i had to move. When youve gotta pack and haul all the stuff you thought you might use some day down the line, priorities change. Ended right back where it should have been in the first place; the dumpster.


----------



## Slyy

T - if anyone was gonna know what they really are, I figured it was you. Got a few, only lightly used if you need some resupply.


----------



## jmartel

BBC's starting Blue Planet II soon. Fu(k yeah. The footage in the preview is already amazing.


----------



## terryR

guys, just move to AL where you can easily afford 100 acres to store extra stuff.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm working on it.


----------



## Slyy

Some dust collection creation in my future perhaps?


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, speaking of LED s you still happy with the ones you got for the shop? Still have a link saved and getting time to upgrade/improve my shop lighting.
> 
> - Slyy


So far so good. I haven't gotten them all installed out in the shop yet, but I've had one in my kitchenette shop for about a year now, and another one out in the car garage for working on stuff, and they've been great. No complaints so far. Also used 2 of them when I was working on hardwired lighting in the new shop, since I had none at that point lol


----------



## Slyy

The Bay still has the 5K lights for less than $9 a piece so it's a hard deal to turn down.









Only have the 4 double T8's and with the door up I really only have 2 of them. Plus I figure having some good contrasting lights (to better see profiles) at what is the wood lathe area









And what will be (hopefully soon) the metal lathe area of the shop in the opposite corner.


----------



## ToddJB

I have the same ones too, Jake. Mos, tipped me off to them. Had them up for over a year and like em.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome, was hoping you'd chime in Todd, knowing you've probably been using them more than I have so far lol


----------



## Rarebreed68

Not sure what deal Mos found, but Sam's Club has a 10 pack for 299.99. They are Honeywell 4 ft., linkable. I've only put 6 of them up in my shop, but they are putting out more light than the 8, 8 foot fluorescent lights they replaced.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, I figure I'll use the deep shop sink, deicing cable, solid core door, a crapload of t8 lamps, ballasts, variable speed projector film drive motor, 12" exhaust fan with louvre, 18" exhaust fan, 4-5 electromechanical duct dampers, pabst blue ribbon sign, various heating elements, sundry relays contactors switches parts, etc one day. That's what I can name off the top of my head  I don't even want to get into power tools I rarely use like the 50lb side grinder 

Thanks tony

Sly, rosewood old English make from what I gather. Wish it was ebony but rosewood will definitely work. Any of that stuff titanium?

Mos, most of the ones I've messed with were pretty powerful. The fixture I have above my bench has 2 of the 4 panels disconnected and it's still effing bright.


----------



## chrisstef

See ^. Now on about 70% of the jobs we do, we haul out that kinda stuff. I just hit job 300. If there was just one door, table, electric motor, etc id have 300 of each. Football field full of crap. Hell, with that much stuff i could probably become famous in Fridges neck of the woods. Maybe mayor.


----------



## Slyy

Fridge, the intermedullary nails are all titanium, both of the greenish colored ones are in that picture, plus the multi directional spine screws. In orthopedic titanium implants lime (green) equals left and pink (red) equals right.

RB - here the info on those lights: Integrated 4FT 24W 5000K MILKY 48" Fluorescent Replacement LED Tube Lights.


----------



## TheFridge

Well sly, if your dog, or old lady, ever need a hip replacement you have them covered 

Just wondering about the titanium. Always wanted to play with some.


----------



## Slyy

The pa-in-law works with it a bunch for motor parts, mostly valves for bike motors. I'm not above grabbing something for ya for sure! Lathe use?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Thanks for the info on the LED tubes.

The overheads I had in the shop were 8 footers and the ballasts were going bad even before the lightning strike took out most of them.

If you are in a new construction situation, the Honeywells from Sam's the best price I've found on new units.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy sly! I think: small marking gauge. A valve would be frickin awesome! Or at least worth playing with


----------



## Slyy

I'd happily send ya one of the implants I have but I doubt they'd work as they are all cannulated (i.e. hollow in the middle). I'll see what I can do about some valve stock.


----------



## DanKrager

I bought a 10 pack of 8' LED fixtures for $199, 8000K very bright daylight. TOF saw them here. I've also replaced T12 bulbs with LED that bypass the ballast. Just switch a couple wires, twist in the bulbs, reset the breaker, and they work really well! Very cheap and much brighter than the CFL.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I've never been a fan of fluorescent lights myself. It seems no matter how new and how warm they are, I can always see them flickering to some degree…


----------



## Slyy

DK - a special light required for the retrofit LED's? I've got some T12's and T8's and would love to have an LED tube light house. Long ago went the CFL route for all the regular house lights and do LED for smaller size lamps lights etc.


----------



## Mosquito

I think I'm at about 80% LEDs in our house, with 10% florescent, and 10% other (like a metal halide in the back yard, a couple incandescent floods, and some halogens)


----------



## TheFridge

That would be awesome sly.



> DK - a special light required for the retrofit LED s? I ve got some T12 s and T8 s and would love to have an LED tube light house. Long ago went the CFL route for all the regular house lights and do LED for smaller size lamps lights etc.
> 
> - Slyy


If he's talking about what I think he is you take the ballast out of the loop and you wire the hot and neutral into the tombstones directly per instructions.


----------



## rad457

I just upgraded my shop lighting to 4' double T-8 4000K, 6 new fixtures. The LED option is still way over priced here in Canada even with all their supposed energy efficiency B.S. The T-8s with bulbs about $30 and cheapest LED is $80 and only 2200K.
Costco sells LED bulbs for $20 a pair so I can still replace the bulbs in the future if I find it necessary, so far new lights are great!
Shop is heated year round so don't have to worry about cold starts. Well maybe when she dips to -40.


----------



## DLK

Well Great Falls. Montana has a home depot so you could make the 8 hour drive from Ft. Saskatchewan pick up the LEDs and smuggle them back across the border. O.K. maybe just use T-8s

I have T-8s in my shop with the natural daylight bulbs and they are great, but I will switch to LED lighting in the new shop I think the extra expense will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Tugboater78

Uhhgg towboatin wearing on me, been a week, feels like a year, gettin too old for this shiet.


----------



## DanKrager

The Fridge is right, Slyy. Most borgs have them but you must read the package carefully because some are sold to work with the ballast….not desirable IMHO. Fleabay seems to have far better prices for quality LED -fluorescent replacements that you "hot wire". Very easy and reliable.

DanK


----------



## Tim457

> See ^. Now on about 70% of the jobs we do, we haul out that kinda stuff. I just hit job 300. If there was just one door, table, electric motor, etc id have 300 of each. Football field full of crap. Hell, with that much stuff i could probably become famous in Fridges neck of the woods. Maybe mayor.
> 
> - chrisstef


Dang, seems like some salvage type person could make some money on that stuff somehow. But I can see with hauling and dismantling costs, etc that it might not be possible. I think I'd lose my mind in your job, seeing all that stuff go to waste.


----------



## rad457

> Well Great Falls. Montana has a home depot so you could make the 8 hour drive from Ft. Saskatchewan pick up the LEDs and smuggle them back across the border. O.K. maybe just use T-8s
> 
> I have T-8s in my shop with the natural daylight bulbs and they are great, but I will switch to LED lighting in the new shop I think the extra expense will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Actually I do go to Vancouver BC quite often and have snuck down to Bellingham a few time, but with our low $ and some snoopy border patrol guards getting risky and exspensive! Did sneak some Doussie back from Portland a few years back!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Not sure what deal Mos found, but Sam s Club has a 10 pack for 299.99. They are Honeywell 4 ft., linkable. I ve only put 6 of them up in my shop, but they are putting out more light than the 8, 8 foot fluorescent lights they replaced.
> 
> - Rarebreed68


Thanks for the tip. I have been looking for an option to replace my single, four tube, 4ft fixture. This should do the trick.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/linkable-10pk/prod21062241.ip?pid=_CSE_Google_PLA_980000781&source=ifpla&CAWELAID=730010300001192733&adid=22222222627000087392wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=193583344791&wl4=pla-307418747723&wl5=9013289&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=1247713&wl11=online&wl12=980000781&wl13=&wl15=38878340621&wl17=1o4&veh=sem


----------



## DanKrager

KG, this looks like a good deal for what you want. Two brackets, one screw each holds them up.

If you want to use the existing fixture, then this.

I've got both kinds and like them very much. 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Random question, does anybody have access to thick wall copper tube/pipe? It's for a school science experiment, the thicker wall the better. Also, I need an alloy like C101-130 or so that has a high electrical conductivity. The basic stuff you can buy at plumbing supply isn't thick enough and something like these two at onlinemetals seems like a really high premium over copper prices.
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=18353&step=4&showunits=inches&id=1288&top_cat=0
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=18346&step=4&showunits=inches&id=1288&top_cat=0


----------



## terryR

no copper here.

But here is an all-steel miter plane. Overall length is 7". The iron is 1.25" wide and bedded at 20 degrees. Alder for the infill again.



















tuned to make fine shavings before completion this time so less scratching and dinging,


----------



## JayT

Nice, terry!

I'd talk to your lumber supplier, however. That batch of alder must have a fungus or something that makes it look more like wenge or some similar exotic. That's OK, just send that defective plane to me and I'll dispose of it for you.


----------



## Brit

Currently sitting in a Hilton in Boston. Gonna pick up an RV tomorrow and follow the fall up the coast to Maine and then back through the Green and White mountains to Vermont.


----------



## rad457

> Random question, does anybody have access to thick wall copper tube/pipe? It s for a school science experiment, the thicker wall the better. Also, I need an alloy like C101-130 or so that has a high electrical conductivity. The basic stuff you can buy at plumbing supply isn t thick enough and something like these two at onlinemetals seems like a really high premium over copper prices.
> http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=18353&step=4&showunits=inches&id=1288&top_cat=0
> http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=18346&step=4&showunits=inches&id=1288&top_cat=0
> 
> - Tim


Copper tubing is graded by Letters, with K being the best and the thickest wall(and most expensive!)
Ask suppliers if they stock or can get K type? I think p is the standard, thin wall.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew i smelled somethin funny when i woke up. Must be a wind comin outta the North. Find yourself some cider and apple fritters along the way Andy. Its harvest season around here.


----------



## Brit

Will do Stef.


----------



## Tim457

> Copper tubing is graded by Letters, with K being the best and the thickest wall(and most expensive!)
> Ask suppliers if they stock or can get K type? I think p is the standard, thin wall.
> - Andre


Cool, thanks I'll try that. I found the trick actually works decently with a 3/4" pipe and a 3/4" magnet. There's just a little clearance inside which is best. Now if I can hunt down some of the thicker stuff and stronger magnets I can compare.

Welcome back to the right side of the pond, Andy. Business or pleasure trip?


----------



## chrisstef

It holds ....


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's cool Stef!


----------



## jmartel

Ooh. Shiny.

I've wanted to get a straight razor, but I don't think I'd use it enough to justify it. At some point, maybe. Until then I'll stick with a DE safety razor.

Went down to just east of Vancouver, WA for a friend's wedding. Nice sunset, though they had to move the ceremony and reception inside due to rain.


----------



## stan3443

Tim I have a piece of 5/8 schedule 80 copper has 1/8 wall be glad to send a piece


----------



## bandit571

Making a bit of progress..









Just a little blanket chest….out of Maple…


----------



## ToddJB

Feels like I've been absent for a bit, missed you boys.

Stand is done.


----------



## woodcox

Todd, that looks buttery smooth. Very nice restore. Dibs on the first scrolled silhouette of Roy!

Best one this week,Terry. So lavish!

Nice work, stef. My Mach3 vibrates. I vape. Never had a man bun. Commuted for two summers on a Ruckus. Never dared to ride a highway on it, though.

Never brushed latex on a car either. 








I'd at the very least bring out the Wagner or roll it if I was committed. Cali tags btw. Looked like dude wasn't trying to fit a description in a pinch.


----------



## chrisstef

I believe that shade of white is called Amber Alert.

That stand is dope todd. I fuggin love it.

Nice bandito.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Great looking stand Todd.

Very nice chest bandit.

I spent last week in Huntsville for training. I've got to get in the shop today, give it a good cleaning and get back to building cabinet doors.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks, Stan, now that I know what to ask for I bet I can get ahold of some schedule 80 pip from a local supplier.

Looks awesome Todd.

Amber alert white, hah. Do you have to report that kind of thing, Woody? Haven't heard of that yet in the auto industry but in education and the finance industry there are a variety of mandated reporting requirements.


----------



## stan3443

Tim it is used in the sprinkler trade pm me your address and i'll put a piece in the mail


----------



## woodcox

Tim, only required to laugh and point at people's junk. EPA does want anyone to report excessive visible tail pipe emissions. I did hear of a guy with a diesel getting fined heavily for intentionally rolling coal on a pedal biker. Guy on the bike goproed the incident.

I had to inspect and fail one of the worst I've seen in my career this week. It took the cake. Rotted out wrangler with a four banger. A stack of for sale signs on the back seat,"$2500, firm". It was not. I found three, eighth inch compression fittings amongst the brake lines. Brake lines see 700 to 1800 psi regularly and I didn't think under the sink parts were up to snuff. We told the kid to scrap it and what does he do? Sink another five hundred into the front end just to align it. Dumb kid. The reject slip left a lot out because it won't print more than one page.


----------



## Mosquito

Stand looks great Todd.

I added one to the fleet yesterday


----------



## duckmilk

I like the finished product Todd.

Very cool Mos! I see a rotary motor and an adjustable bed on an iron stand, but….what is it?

Andy, do you have enough time to swing by north Texas? No? Oh well, would have been nice to see you


----------



## Slyy

Nice Duro Mos! This the one that was OWWM for a while? It's a big hunk'o'arn.

Scrollie table looking good Todd.

First "project" using the huge RAS

















Making the under bed table for the Oliver lathe.


----------



## Mosquito

> Very cool Mos! I see a rotary motor and an adjustable bed on an iron stand, but….what is it?
> 
> - duckmilk


It's an overhead pin router.



> Nice Duro Mos! This the one that was OWWM for a while? It s a big hunk o arn.
> 
> - Slyy


Yes sir. It's a bit of a mix between original, Delta Shaper, and custom made lol I may need the help of someone with a metal lathe to help me make some more pins for it ;-)

Today I swapped out the old plug for a new one… much better. Yes, the wire coming out of the middle of the plug was the ground…


----------



## TheFridge

I give an A for effort mos.


----------



## Mosquito

at least it had a ground I guess lol

I took off the switch cover, and noticed hey wait, it does have a ground connected in here, ahhhhh…. ok. Made it easier, as it means all I had to do was cut the plug off instead of replace the whole cord.


----------



## duckmilk

I had to google it, but now I see! Interesting!


----------



## Brit

> I like the finished product Todd.
> 
> Very cool Mos! I see a rotary motor and an adjustable bed on an iron stand, but….what is it?
> 
> Andy, do you have enough time to swing by north Texas? No? Oh well, would have been nice to see you
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck - I thought I was gonna end up in Texas this evening. Had the Uber ride from hell. It took the driver 2 hours for a 15 minute trip. I told him I wasn't paying him a penny. The guy had no sense of direction whatsoever. He kept blaming his GPS. Once we actually drove past our destination and my wife and I shouted at the guy to turn left and he turned right. Ended up going through two toll booths that he didn't have to go through. Freaking idiot!


----------



## TheFridge

That's uber weak.


----------



## Slyy

I ain't no electro genius by any stretch but it scares me seeing how some of the tools I get are wired up.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. Kinda like when I opened the motor on my jointer and the hit was landed in the ground. Luckily, the starter and motor enclosure was plastic.

To be honest. I give them credit for even hooking up the ground.


----------



## Slyy

I should probably clarify too with some italics from my previous post by saying: if it scares ME then that speaks extremely poorly of whoever was in there last.


----------



## Tugboater78

Layout of farmhouse, green highlighted area will be a single level addition. unmarkes room, top left, will be made into a laundry room/mudroom, halfbath, layout of such is in the air atm as the right exterior wall and floor in that area i suspect need to be torn out and rebuilt due to rot. Chimney will also be took out.

Main level









Second story









Todd stand is lookin sweet

Tied off in fog just upriver from Wheeling, WV, 24 hrs ago we were at "the point" of Pittsburgh


----------



## Tim457

Thanks, Stan, that's awesome, but still, Go Blue! 

Tug, that will be a great addition. A Modern kitchen in a farmhouse should really add some usability and hopefully value. Where is the kitchen currently?


----------



## Brit

One for Bob:










Yum - Lobster roll and fries:










Spent the day at Kennebunkport yesterday. Quaint little town.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOL!!!! @ Amber alert.

Outstanding Todd.


----------



## summerfi

Nice truck Andy. It's 10 years newer than my Chevy.

I'm declaring my long and torturous house re-siding project essentially done. I rented a lift last week and crammed 7 days of work into 4-1/2 due to rain. I was so tired I couldn't even eat supper one night. That's the hardest I've worked in a long time. There's just a little bit of touch-up painting to do if the weather turns dry and warm enough to paint yet this fall. If not, it will wait until Spring. I also have a section of fascia in the back that needs replacing, but the area was too tight to get the lift into. I'll have to do that off a ladder either this fall or in the Spring. And finally, I need new gutters, but I'm contracting that out. Hopefully it will get done this fall.

I picked a bad year to do the siding project. We had record hot and dry weather in the summer, then a bad fire season, and now an unusually wet and cold fall. Maybe there is never a good time to do a project like that. Here is a pic of my essentially done house.


----------



## putty

That is a big project for a one man crew Bob!!!
Treat yourself and buy a few saws!!


----------



## summerfi

Big project indeed, Putty. Especially for an old timer like me. My pockets are full of fire money, and I'm considering what tool(s) I should treat myself to. I really can't think of much I need though.


----------



## TheFridge

Hookers bob. They never go outta style.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Bob. You do fine work all around. You have more energy in retirement than I have in my 30s.


----------



## terryR

That's fantastic, Bob. Way too much work for one man. But, what an accomplishment! 

Hope the hookers are prettier out west than AL. just sayin'


----------



## ShaneA

+ 1 for hookers Bob. Always a good choice!

If I remember correctly, you saved a whole bunch of money doing it yourself. That has to feel nice, once you survived it?


----------



## TheFridge

Now it's time to lay back and treat yourself.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Took the wife up to Rugby TN this weekend. Like Williamsburg only waaayyyy smaller, Victorian, and no crowds. You can rent rooms in the old houses which are way cool and full of furniture that is just dying to be reproduced. 









The Empress of the Galaxy loved the library. It was like walking into a time machine.


----------



## Tugboater78

Tim, currently the kitchen is the top right room, that planning to convert to laundry/mudroom and a half bath. The doorway that leads to driveway comes in that side

The only bathroom in the place is taking up half the "master bedroom. 
Both were retrofitted at some point, the plumbing is tacked to the walls..


----------



## theoldfart

Atta boy Bob. Now, sit down, grab a cold one or a hot one(depending on the weather) and do nothing for a few days. You earned it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bob, great job, you earned week of strippers and booze!


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, looks like a good bit of space. Is there an option (just an idea) to take out the red walls? Giving everything a more open feel so it flows from room to room?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, looks like a good bit of space. Is there an option (just an idea) to take out the red walls? Giving everything a more open feel so it flows from room to room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


That is a great idea, though i am pretty sure i can't take all that out without losing structural integrity upstairs, i could be wrong but…

This is view from middle of living room, towards dining room









And this is same spot looking towards hallway/atrium?









Those glass doors kinda give the same feel, i think, and the wife loves them, and would probably kill me with a butterknife if i removed them.


----------



## Tugboater78

The other wall, maybe. It is loadbearing, and if we cant get a basement dug under the proposed addition that space may be neexed for furnace, if it is even big enough. Have yet to find a contractor and or speak to an hvac guy to see whats possible.

If basement is able to be dug, may be needed for stairs, unless we have access with exterior stairs ( not likely)


----------



## jmartel

Cool house, Tim. Though I don't really like the green they painted it. I like that color, and it's similar to what I'm considering for my garage, just not on Victorian houses.


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't even think of the upstairs integrity. I've only on wall work on 1 story homes (with basements). I really like those doors too, we have some in our house from our walkway front room to our living room. I just know how those old farmhouses can feel so segmented and closed off.


----------



## rad457

> I didn t even think of the upstairs integrity. I ve only on wall work on 1 story homes (with basements). I really like those doors too, we have some in our house from our walkway front room to our living room. I just know how those old farmhouses can feel so segmented and closed off.
> 
> - ToddJB


Not only 2nd storey to worry about, a lot of older houses had bearing walls because of the style of roof trusses?
Knock out a bearing wall and wait to see what happen!


----------



## rad457

Got around to trying out my new Veritas router plane, sure works slick! (but not fast)
Went with a 3/16" width but forgot I didn't have a matching chisel, the 3 mm Old berg worked.


----------



## chrisstef

Licking my wounds from 10:00 beers n whiskey at a golf tourney. Hopin for a quick 30 min ticker before the chiefs game.

Congrats bob. Tough job but you got er done.

Andy - ive got an old college roommate in kennebunkport. You go hot or cold on that lobster roll?


----------



## jmartel

I gotta say, CT has the right way to do lobster rolls. Hot with butter. Though the crab rolls I'd get were even better.

There's a restaurant in Bar Harbor that does them hot with butter and Old Bay. That's where it's at.


----------



## duckmilk

House looks great Bob. Two thumbs up for the effort you put into it.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Duck and others. I'm taking Kevin's advice and resting for a few days.


----------



## theoldfart

Good to hear Bob.


----------



## TheFridge

Not too long though bob. Idle hands are the devils playground.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I had to go to Abilene this afternoon to pick up some Dover White satin lacquer for one of the jobs I'm trying to finish. 
Blew off working in the shop when I got back and talked the wife into taking a short ride with me this afternoon.

Sure was pleasant taking a slow cruise and looking over the country around here.


----------



## terryR

yeah, Bob. Have you seen what these new Bad Axe D8's are going for? I could sure use one like this,


----------



## Brit

Holy crap Terry, that's a lot of dosh! Good on Bad Axe for making them though. It is about time someone did.










Well you didn't think I was just gonna drive on by did you boys? It would have been rude not to stop. God I wish their showroom was my workshop. I spent about 30 minutes trying out loads of tools, but in the end I bought the 3/8" and 5/8" fishtail chisels as they were the most suitcase-friendly.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I hadn't seen the Bad Axe D-8's. Nice looking saws. At the rate you're cranking out those gorgeous planes you should be able to afford several D-8's.


----------



## woodcox

Well done, Andy. Throw em' in the carry on just for a goof.

Also, they now have a thumb hole to accommodate you deviant left handlers.

Nice clapboard work there, Bob. House looks great from here.


----------



## DLK

Andy, If I can bring a hand saw in my checked bag from Australia you can bring a saw back to britain.


----------



## Brit

I've been thinking about those D8s and I can't help wondering who they will appeal to. I say that because whilst the D8 was a well received saw at the time it was manufactured, most saw nuts who would pay what Bad Axe are asking would rather have a design from the latter half of the 19th century.


----------



## Brit

I've carried an axe in my checked in baggage before now.


----------



## Slyy

Nice work Bob, not bad for an old retired guy! House looks great.

Those saws! Think I'd rather poor a bit of sweat equity into an original honestly.


----------



## summerfi

> Think I d rather poor a bit of sweat equity into an original honestly.
> 
> - Slyy


Me too, Jake. But there is a breed of wealthy woodworkers who must have the latest, best, fanciest. For them, it's more about the tools than the woodwork.

From reading the description of the Bad Axe D-8, it looks like they have taken a different approach to taper grinding than the old sawmakers did. The black contour lines below show the normal grinding pattern on vintage saws. The thinnest point on the plate is at the back of the saw near the toe. Unless I'm reading Bad Axe wrong, their thinnest point is along the back at the heel where the red X is located. This implies a simple, straight, uniform taper grinding pattern down the entire length of the plate. I wonder how that affects saw balance and use.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, stop in at Moody's Diner. Huge pies! Good food.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're enjoying your travels Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

Things that make you go hmmmm. :-(


----------



## jmartel

Has anyone heard from Paul if he is ok? Figured someone on here might have been in contact with him.


----------



## Tim457

I'm surprised it's taken someone so long to put out a high end new hand saw. I suppose the taper grinding might have been the problem. I also think maybe a little fancier handle would have fit the target market a bit, but the price is basically in line with their other saws.

Bob from their description I agree your red x is where they put the thinnest part of the plate, and it's a little thicker at the toe part of the spine. I also agree that probably means it has a uniform taper, and I bet that had to do with the equipment they're doing the tapering with.


----------



## DLK

> Think I d rather poor a bit of sweat equity into an original honestly.
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> Me too, Jake. But there is a breed of wealthy woodworkers who must have the latest, best, fanciest. For them, it s more about the tools than the woodwork.
> 
> - summerfi


Also me too. But I think instead there is a breed of woodworkers that have been convinced that they should only buy the best possible tool and not waste money on inferior ones. We however disagree on what is the best tool to buy.


----------



## chrisstef

I just shot him an email on his work address, jmart. Ill keep ya guys posted.


----------



## summerfi

Tim, the issue I see with the Bad Axe taper grinding is that the handle is attached at the thinnest part of the plate. Not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## theoldfart

Seems to me that the plate would buckle if at the handle if the saw bound up.


----------



## chrisstef

Heard back from Paul (hammerthumb) and he's all right but did also have some unfortunate news …

: My wife has a co-worker that went to the event. Her husband did not make it. Very sad around here. My engineer's daughter has a friend that was in surgery for hours yesterday. They don't know if she will be able to walk again.

He's going to try and check in tonight but wanted me to let ya guys know he was ok. Thanks for brining it up Jmart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad Paul is okay.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tugboater78

So my wife messaged me thia mornin, said she paid 100 for a bunch of planes a patient of hers said they had…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good girl.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Good girl.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Uh huh


----------



## jmartel

Thanks for the update, Stef. My supervisor has a family friend that she found out today didn't make it which reminded me about Paul.

Reminds me of the 2007 Virginia Tech ones. That was a crappy way to end freshman year.


----------



## chrisstef

I see a 113, maybe an 80, maybe a giant spoke shave …..


----------



## ToddJB

What's in the back beside the spokeshave?


----------



## Tugboater78

Idk fellas, wont get a better look for 8 more days


----------



## DLK

*Tug* The jewelry you're going to buy her will cost $.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, looks like a squirrel tail router of some sort.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for checking on me Stef.
I've been a little busy, but should have let you all know that I'm fine. It was a terrible thing that happened here but the community is pulling together. I went to give blood, but the line was 8hrs long. That did not deter most people. I will try again on Saturday.
Please keep the people involved in your prayers.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for checking in, Paul. Sorry that ya'll have to be dealing with this.


----------



## terryR

> Think I d rather poor a bit of sweat equity into an original honestly.
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> Me too, Jake. But there is a breed of wealthy woodworkers who must have the latest, best, fanciest. For them, it s more about the tools than the woodwork.
> 
> - summerfi
> 
> Also me too. But I think instead there is a breed of woodworkers that have been convinced that they should only buy the best possible tool and not waste money on inferior ones. We however disagree on what is the best tool to buy.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Oh, yes, there will always be wannabe's that buy the latest, greatest tools so they can try to make stuff like the rest of us. But, I'd bet good money that a large number of those saws are purchased by folks like me, who already have a collection of fine vintage saws, and would like to own a fine new saw.

Not because a shiny new tool cuts better than a rusty one. Just to celebrate the maker and his skill set. To enjoy the fact that in today's mega-byte world, someone has taken the time to produce a solidly built, beautiful hand tool.

If the current, well-experienced woodworking group suddenly decides to only shop for vintage miter planes, I'm ********************-outta-luck. My planes don't finish your project any nicer than vintage with sharp iron and tight mouth. But the joy of owning a new tool goes far beyond just the tool's abilities.

now, regarding the saw nuts placed in the thin part of the saw plate. hmmmm. I hope they know more about what has been done than I. Maybe time for others to review this saw before purchasing? I'm terribly ham fisted with hand saws, and they all feel like they are about to kink in half…except my Disston No.12.


----------



## chrisstef

It was jmart who brought up checkin in on ya Paul, i just had the ability to do so by having your email. With that said im glad youre all right. Hopefully the city can heal.


----------



## DLK

Don't despair Terry, we all appreciate your work and many of us will be interested in making a purchase, when you are ready.


----------



## chrisstef

I think its the "pride in craftsmanship" guys like those around here that will sustain your efforts (and a portion of your mortgage) Terry. The guys bob is referring to are the boutique guys. A dope set of tools but cant stop em from chattering on figured woods type of guys. Id sell to either but im kind of a whore.

For me i like vintage stylings but i also like dudes from alabama. So ill gladly take a cocobolo infilled miter plane with hot dog handle and an ultra thick iron made from modern alloys whenever youre ready.


----------



## terryR

gotta sell to the boutique crowd. 
and not judge.
I'm a whore, too.


----------



## woodcox

Good to hear from you, Paul. Thank you for trying to help those people.

Your in deep now, Tug. In the mean time just have her describe them in detail, real sultry like.

I wouldn't think the cost of proper tools now is that far off in comparison to what they were in the hay days.

Fin. She made my day with this one.


----------



## terryR

So. All the world looks skewed to me.










Have been like this since Sunday morning thanks to my lack of dental care and dislike for visiting the dentist. Saw him today, though. In and out in 5 minutes as expected since the area is way too swollen for treatment. Luckily, I know what needs to be done, and started anti-biotics sunday. Motrin around the clock. Ice and cold compresses.

Hope to remove the problem thursday.

no, I'm not naked in the photo. Just topless in the shop trying to file pins and tails. Maybe it's an excellent time to attempt a skewed plane?


----------



## woodcox

Damn! Terry is swoll!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Put a 4×4 over your shoulder. I know that guy!


----------



## chrisstef

Dude aint been out the shop in 136 days now. Beard to prove it. Dont eff around with the teeth though Terry. Youre just a part time Alabaman. Dont wanna go full time ya know.


----------



## chrisstef

Paul. Lol!!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for thinking about us here in LV guys. We need the prayers.

Working on vacation schedule for mid October. Got to go to Seattle to help my boss finish his workbench. Maybe this time we can have dinner Jmart? I'll let you know when I'll be there. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Brit

> Andy, stop in at Moody s Diner. Huge pies! Good food.
> 
> - theoldfart


We did that yesterday Kev and yes the pies are huge.


----------



## TheFridge

Hang in there Vegas.

cox, I'd say it probably costs more to tool up today than yesteryear. Just think of the ridiculous number of tool makers there were at the turn of the century competing for your business. Things that make you go hmmmm…

As far as bad axe, I like seeing them give it a shot. The only other I know that does it is Alamo too works. Don't really like the handle shapes…


----------



## Brit

Glad you're Ok Paul. That was a terrible thing that happened.

Terry - Never had a swollen face like that before, but I've had some toothaches in my time and they're nasty. Those antibiotics will do the trick though.


----------



## TheFridge

My uncle had a tear duct get clogged. Looked like his eyelids were about to explode.


----------



## terryR

I'm just lucky it doesn't hurt. Plenty of discomfort. But no real pain.

i worked on a plane a little today,


----------



## TheFridge

older infill, were they cast or peened?


----------



## terryR

both


----------



## terryR

the cast ones usually will have a flathead screw securing the lever cap or bridge since you cannot pein the cast iron. the screw is visible on one side.

not a 100% reliable way to tell.


----------



## terryR

probably cast

edit, wrong! the t&g mouth is visible on the interior


----------



## terryR

and,
the body could be cast then sweated to the base. Lots of ways to skin a cat


----------



## ToddJB

I follow ErikF on social media and he's been working on producing panel saws - and he just got a big enough surface grinder to really start doing the tapers right. So he might be joining the game, bit likely not at the volume bad axe is.

Terry, thought you were going to tell us a horse got you.

Woody, bench is looking awesome. Squirt is super big now. How far along is the other one?


----------



## jmartel

I'm game for dinner, Paul. Just don't expect me to put out until the third date. I'm old fashioned like that.

Finally back in Seattle. Stayed up all last night since I couldn't sleep and was in the shipyard well before sunrise. Been a long day. I'm pretty sure Pascagoula is in a black hole of literally anything to do or any decent place to eat. Debated driving over to Mobile for dinner last night.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks, Todd. Three more months of cooking for the boy. Due Jan. 2.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice bench Woodcox, spud is adorable too.

That is ridiculous Terry! Why'd you let it get to that point? Take care of yourself man. Dang farmers….


----------



## terryR

Yep. ridiculous is the best description. I keep telling you guys nurses make the WORST patients. This tooth has been broken in 1/2 for a year. Didn't hurt, so I ignored it and kept filing DT's. Paying with interest now.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, so we don't need to lecture about facial infections and they're proximity to the brain?


----------



## terryR

Ol' Fart, where'd you hear that one? 

After all those years in Open Heart ICU, my fear is the infection spreading to a valve in my heart. That ish happens.


----------



## theoldfart

I had a bone infection in my jaw, it actually had exposed the bone inside of my mouth. The doctors were concerned about the infection spreading to the rest of my skull.


----------



## terryR

yikes. that sounds awful.


----------



## theoldfart

Like you the weird thing was no pain. I just suddenly realized the inside of my mouth felt different. After a course of antibiotics and foul tasting mouthwash it slowly cleared up and the skin grew back. No idea what caused it.


----------



## ToddJB

I just found out Marc The WoodWhisper just moved like 3 miles from my house. I sent him a creepy "I know where you live" esque Instagram message. We'll see if he's looking for friends.


----------



## chrisstef

"Just a quick Hi from your neighborhood creeper" should definitely be followed up with some sort of cake / pie / tasty dessert, Todd. Maybe an apple crisp? If youre gonna go full on stalker a hand written note stating the ice cream is in your freezer and youd bring it over whenever he wanted. Make sure you use a heart to dot your I. Dudes love that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Totally.

Love.

That.


----------



## ToddJB

He made a post of his mountain view, which I immediately recognized as my mountain view, so I asked, "What part of Colorado did you land in?" on this comments area. Then realized that he is unlikely (maybe) to disclose that publically and that it is also probably bad internet etiquette, so I took the creepy one step further and used google-fu, and found out that he's right around the corner, then shot him a personal message saying that I stalked him down and that we're neighbors. The ball is in his court now.


----------



## chrisstef

Strong play Todd. Your game's tight.


----------



## DLK

I would think you could just follow the trail of sawdust to his door.


----------



## putty

Todd, I think he has a young one about your sons age..


----------



## ToddJB

I think he has two and they're both my two's ages, I'll confirm tonight, I have a great view into his living room from the end of the street.


----------



## jmartel

I think you should have lead with a message stating "If you want, you can whisper to my wood"


----------



## chrisstef

So general consensus on sharpening irons for a 45 is flatten the backs and dont mess with the profiled bevel unless really needed? Ive got slip stones if needed. Sharpen straight cutters at 25-30*? Any benefits of a micro bevel?

Im bout to bust out the worksharp and some fresh papah.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, just send him a snail mail message "wanna come play in my garage" could gain you access to one heck of a shop or a restraining order.


----------



## Mosquito

> So general consensus on sharpening irons for a 45 is flatten the backs and dont mess with the profiled bevel unless really needed? Ive got slip stones if needed. Sharpen straight cutters at 25-30*? Any benefits of a micro bevel?
> 
> Im bout to bust out the worksharp and some fresh papah.
> 
> - chrisstef


For the ones I sent you, you'll probably want to clean up the bevels, and flatten the backs. For the straight irons I sharpen those like I sharpen anything else, it's the beading irons that I clean up the bevel, and then only stick to the back for the most part on sharpening. You'll still have to slip stone (or sand paper wrapped dowel) them from time to time, if you use them a bunch, but just make sure to not widen the bead any, otherwise they start to turn into half rounds lol


----------



## chrisstef

Word ^


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone else have a tough time navigating on a desktop? I cant get into the pulse page, the main page, or blogs. Everything seems fine on my phone though. Maybe time to dump some cookies?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No issues for me this morning Stef.


----------



## jmartel

Responded in the other thread, but clear your cookies and cache and it should work, Stef.


----------



## terryR

huh? There's another thread?
You guys keeping it secret from me since i live in Alabama or something?


----------



## AnthonyReed

JMart is just talking sh!t to mess with you Terry. You know how he gets…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry for the drive by, fellas, but it's been a long strange trip these last several weeks. Culminated in the death of my Mom on Monday this week. And Tom Petty. [EDIT: And LV.] Oh, and new puppy the same day.

Here's Mom sporting her coalminer's gear in the early 80's. She worked underground for over a decade.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Smitty, sorry to hear about your mom, I can't imagine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm so sorry Smitty.

Coalminer is hoss!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about your mom Smitty. Been a bad week.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Paul, yes it has. And Vegas, that was horrible…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, condolences from Sue and I. It's hard enough without all the other horrors happening as well.


----------



## smitdog

Condolences Smitty… looks like a tough woman with a warm but mischievous smile.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, Smitty.


----------



## terryR

Sorry to hear this, Smitty.
Mom looks like a bunch of my caving friends!


----------



## chrisstef

Condolences Smitty. Mom looked like a badass.


----------



## 489tad

My condolences Smitty. Your mom was brave working under ground.


----------



## summerfi

So sorry about your Mom Smitty.


----------



## Tim457

Sorry to hear about your mom, Smitty. She sounds like a pretty tough lady.


----------



## DLK

Smitty I am deeply saddened by the news of your loss. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## darinS

Sorry to hear about your mom Smitty. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## putty

Sorry for your loss Smitty,


----------



## bandit571

Condolences, Smitty


----------



## Rarebreed68

Sorry for your loss Smitty. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hate to hear boit your mom Smitty, fare ye well

Fil sent this pic to me this mornin.. he works in a scrapyard, and someone was scrapping it.. im aure it is sitting in his car atm..


----------



## chrisstef

Old Stanley door mortising kit? ^


----------



## ToddJB

I don't think Marc wants to be my best friend, guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry you were rejected. That next one will say yes, stay strong buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont get down Todd. Maybe he just doesnt like flannel. Id bet if you walked the dog with the kids by his house enough youd bump into him eventually. Once that happens its open season for a good reach around that you could blame on the dog tugging it's leash. "Oh gawd, im sorry, the dog, he gets excited, real sorry. Sooo i like woodworking, what are you into?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That routine rundown is sooooo polished. He's a pro.


----------



## ShaneA

Sorry to hear it Smitty.

^that did sound a bit first hand knowledge like…ha ha.

Todd, I think you should show up while he is filming with a half done project asking for pointers. He'll love that and the Bromance can begin from there, organically.


----------



## jmartel

Todd,

Show up when he's doing a facebook live posts and sneak into the video somehow.


----------



## ToddJB

It's his loss. He doesn't know what he's missing. I'm a catch. He's not good enough for me anyways.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, maybe your wives just need to set up a "play date." Those friendships always work out. "Here, go talk to him. He likes baseball too…."

Ehh, the worlds a mess. If you can't laugh about it, you may as well hide in your shop an find solace in music.

Such a tragic week. Along with the all the other stuff, my FIL is the lowest I've ever seen him. He's built up a Christian counseling practice over the past few decades. They've helped a lot of people. Last week one of his best counselor's took his own life. My poor FIL had to call all those patients that came to them for help and tell them the news…

Here's one for Smitty's mom…




View on YouTube

An Vegas brings me back to this one…




View on YouTube


----------



## Brit

Sorry for your loss Smitty. Thinking of you buddy.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, the world's a mess, and none of us are getting out of here alive. Sobering. It's tough to lose those that have "transitioned" though. I'm sorry, Smitty. It makes one think about being prepared.

Suicide is one of the highest death rates in this country. How did this happen to us?

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^ Striving for the brass ring instead of whats best for our families, our friends, our country and ourselves in the long run. We seem to be enamored with getting more than the next person and more than our predecessors. How many times have you tried to do the right thing and get belittled for it as though you have failed some test or standard?

I guess I've ranted a bit, carry on.


----------



## CL810

Sorry for your loss Smitty. Sounds like you have a strong family that will help you with these tough times.

Far too often Kevin.



> ..... How many times have you tried to do the right thing and get belittled for it as though you have failed some test or standard?
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## theoldfart

^ Amen brother.


----------



## chrisstef

Striving for better is rarely an issue but being happy for what youve got is losing steam. Bigger, faster, nicer, more of whatever. People have to have it. Life at a breakneck pace, like the internet age has shown as possible, Is becoming and issue in my opinion.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^ Striving for the brass ring instead of whats best for our families, our friends, our country and ourselves in the long run. We seem to be enamored with getting more than the next person and more than our predecessors. How many times have you tried to do the right thing and get belittled for it as though you have failed some test or standard?
> 
> - theoldfart


I heart the wisdom in that paragraph.

Hope someday I can share one of my homebrew IPAs with ya.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Dan


----------



## Slyy

Gone for a few days with work and already we got crazies in Vegas and Terry's working on a vegetative heart valve…...
This world throws us all for a loop, but ya gotta keep living on as best as you can.

Had a tough week at work, taking care of a fella I've worked with for 6 years. Glioblastoma brain tumor. Diagnosed 3 weeks ago, passed away yesterday, 3 kids and less than a decade older than me. Love those you got fellas, time is always short.

Smit, sorry about the Mom. Loosing a parent, at any age, is tough.

Rojo, you making any Irish Style Reds? Thinking it could be your thing.

Any thoughts on moving a 3400 lbs tool fellas? I'm kinda leaning towards flat bed wrecker and some pipe for rolling.

Any of you watched I********************ani Furniture on the Tube? Some pretty stuff that guy makes.

Todd you and Spagnagliolialio not the best of friends yet? Plus he kinda likes way too whimsy and new mustard yellow tools.


----------



## jmartel

Started cleaning up the garage a bit, till the JDHD kicked in and I worked on the dovetail saw a bit more. Main shaping is essentially done. Just needs to be sanded and the holes drilled. Then shaping the back, sharpening and setting the teeth, and finish.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it, sorry to hear that Smitty.

I did my 2nd turning project on the foot powered lathe today. First one was just a mallet in Ash, this one in padauk (my yield is not that good yet, took 2 blocks of padauk to make this lol) Gift for my manager, probably. Someone was giving him crap last week at Beer:30 on Friday, for the crappy bottle opener he had. I was looking for something to 'practice' on the lathe with, so that planted the seed I guess…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jake, I just picked up a ~2450lb. planer a couple weeks ago and rolling it on 3/4" pipe with two people pushing worked pretty well despite less than perfect concrete to roll over. It was on a heavy wood pallet with the stringers pointed the direction of travel. I then winched it up a couple well supported 2×12 ramps and strapped very well to my trailer.


----------



## Brit

The wife made me laugh this morning when she recounted her dream to me over breakfast. We've had a few issues with the RV this time around in that was really dirty when we picked it up and we had to spend a morning cleaning it out. When we get home, she's going to write a scathing review. Anyhow, her dream went something like this when somehow she bumped into President Trump.

*Wife*: "Hey Trump! When are you gonna sort out my RV?"

*Trump* (complete with hand actions): "We're going to be looking at that, but remember its America first. AMERICA FIRST."

*Wife*: "Well make sure you get to it before sorting out the Paris Agreement."

Then it got really weird when she found herself in a Vegan squat and felt compelled to start vacuuming the place.

Off to Baxter State Park today.


----------



## putty

Nice job on the opener Mos, what kind of rpm do you think you get on the treadle?

here's some openers I made … shaped like little beer bottles


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey, for you guys who want to play, "my tool is bigger than your tool" here's one for ya…

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/tls/d/ja-fay-16-jointer/6325649795.html


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice job on the opener Mos, what kind of rpm do you think you get on the treadle?
> 
> here s some openers I made … shaped like little beer bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


Nice, I like the idea of making them shaped like bottles.

As for RPM, depends on how fresh I am lol I really have no idea, could probably calculate it if I felt like it though…


----------



## TerryDowning

As fast as your foot will let you.

Nice bottle openers fellas!

OF, I totally agree. However, being a "Boy Scout" has been a negative for a long time tough.


----------



## Slyy

KG - with that door and those massive hand wheels! Serious Arn Chubbin'!


----------



## terryR

Pretty sure I'm gonna pull through. 2 nasty teeth out. Extra Strength Tylenol only. bhoggers.

JKoa, I sure wish you had drilled the holes for hardware first. That's the only part I've flubbed up, and it HAS to go first. That front chamfer looks fine, dude. very fine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

16" jointer. . . . . I like!!


----------



## jmartel

Terry, I decided to do the holes last so I could layout where they go after doing the bevels. Shouldn't be too much of a problem. That's how I did it on my tenon saw. I'll pull out the drill press this weekend maybe and knock them out. Then sand the whole thing and get it ready for finish.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like the beer bottle idea putty. I resorted to my fav tool handle style when I turned one.










Pluggin away on my son's desk….


----------



## Slyy

> I decided to do the holes last
> - jmartel


JForePlay: knows how to treat the ladies right!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> I decided to do the holes last
> - jmartel
> 
> JForePlay: knows how to treat the ladies right!
> 
> - Slyy


and Slyy for the win on snappy reparteé today


----------



## Mike54Ohio

It was time for a serious garage shop douche I realized last week-end (it takes a lot to force a clean up on an old hoarder) Kinda like "Where's Waldo" for garage messes. \
Bonus points for id'ing all the hidden things in the photo lol










Will post follow up pic in a bit (in case the suspense/boredom are killing you all on Friday)


----------



## jmartel

The wife has no complaints.


----------



## duckmilk

My condolences as well Smitty.



> The wife made me laugh this morning when she recounted her dream to me over breakfast. We ve had a few issues with the RV this time around in that was really dirty when we picked it up and we had to spend a morning cleaning it out. When we get home, she s going to write a scathing review. Anyhow, her dream went something like this when somehow she bumped into President Trump.
> 
> *Wife*: "Hey Trump! When are you gonna sort out my RV?"
> 
> *Trump* (complete with hand actions): "We re going to be looking at that, but remember its America first. AMERICA FIRST."
> 
> *Wife*: "Well make sure you get to it before sorting out the Paris Agreement."
> 
> Then it got really weird when she found herself in a Vegan squat and felt compelled to start vacuuming the place.
> 
> Off to Baxter State Park today.
> 
> - Brit


No more tv for her this trip.

Jake; Hahaha!


----------



## bandit571

I have just got the power back on…..Squirrel lost a battle with the Power Pole's fuse…..Fried the critter…..Shop Cat gets Toasted Squirrel for dinner…we get to sit in the dark until the Power Company can replace the fuse…about 50 minutes or so..

Live IN town, so I can't shoot the critters….Grrrrrrrr


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sure you can shoot them. . . .once!


----------



## duckmilk

Why feed it to the cat? My 89 yo buddy loves fried squirrel.


----------



## duckmilk

My old dog and I feeding horses.










Edit: I guess that makes two old dogs ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Shop Cat beat up two other Toms to get that dinner….

puttered around…before the "blackout" 









One down three to go…


----------



## woodcox

Very sorry to hear all of that Smitty. My condolences for you and yours.

J, nice work on that saw handle. It looks great so far.

He looks like a great dog and friend, Duck.

RIP, Ralphie. Sorry stef, I know you saw him perform recently.


----------



## TheFridge

> The wife has no complaints.
> 
> - jmartel


Yes. I have none.

Here's to things looking up smitty.


----------



## jmartel

Had to set up mouse traps today. Was down in the crawl space hooking up a water line to an outside hose bibb and saw one of the little fuggers go running past. I know I've got some in my attic too. My fat cats are useless and can't even kill a bug though.


----------



## bandit571

A hungry cat is a Mouser Cat…..time for a diet change…and, for every "Pixie" or Dixie the cat bring in to show off, have a treat ready for them. They will soon catch on….Mouse = Treat!


----------



## Brit

Hired a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4×4 to tour Baxter State Park today. Nice ride!


----------



## jmartel

That area of Maine is pretty, Andy. Enjoy your time. I went up to Moosehead lake a couple times to watch the Aurora when we'd get high enough alerts.


----------



## Slyy

Would love to really see an auroral someday. Had the flimsy red lights viewable from northern Oklahoma about 10 years ago but didn't look like anything but red.


----------



## chrisstef

Wifey was super bummed about it last night Woody. Dude made me double over in laughter numerous time. RIP ralphie may.

Apple harvest festival today. Fritters. Gimme dem fritters.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sweet pooch Duck!

Fritters are super tasty.


----------



## Brit

Nice pic Jmart.

Ain't seen hide nor tail of dem fritters yet Stef.


----------



## Tim457

Alright, Mike, give us the after. It better be impressive for making us wait too.

I agree, other doughnuts are jealous of how much better fritters are. I prefer cherry though apple is close.

Edit: I'm surprised they are not at every grocery store bakery section, Andy. Does Maine not have fritters? The horror.


----------



## Mosquito

> what kind of rpm do you think you get on the treadle?
> 
> - putty


With a cheap laser tachometer, it says about 800-900 in normal operation, around 1000-1100 if I'm trying to make it go quicker, but that's not a sustainable pace, as the timing just feels awkward in practice. That's on the higher speed, didn't measure lower speed yet


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Alright, Mike, give us the after. It better be impressive for making us wait too.
> 
> - Tim












I was actually able to use the workspace to do some staining and refinishing on some old baseboards after I redid the flooring in the spare bedroom downstairs. And lo and behold, my old Model A project is again visible.


----------



## putty

8-900 RPM is faster than I thought, with sharp tools you should be able to get some clean cuts Mos!


----------



## chrisstef

Relocated the charcoal grill Mike?


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Mike.

Been plugging away in the shop on some LJ swap knives. So can't show any pics, but know work is happening.


----------



## jmartel

Love me some apple fritters, but man does New England do cider donuts right. I need to try making some soon.


----------



## jmartel

> Would love to really see an auroral someday. Had the flimsy red lights viewable from northern Oklahoma about 10 years ago but didn t look like anything but red.
> 
> - Slyy


On my bucket list is to go to Finland and stay here for a couple days hoping to see Auroras.

http://www.kakslauttanen.fi/en/

Expensive, but damn does it look awesome. Like 400 euros a night I believe.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Edit: I m surprised they are not at every grocery store bakery section, Andy. Does Maine not have fritters? The horror.
> 
> - Tim


I don't know about fritters, but Maine has whoppie pies. 8 million calories each.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Relocated the charcoal grill Mike?
> 
> - chrisstef


Just can't slide anything past you Steph…

Thanks Todd


----------



## jmartel

Went out and picked up some free fencing today to help keep Deer away from my trees. Only about half of what I need, but it's a good start.


----------



## TheFridge

JFencer, I find a bow with about a 60# draw and broad heads will usually keep the deer out. Or a crossbow. That works too.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Spent the day in Dallas at the state fair. Walked a lot, spent time with the wife and friends. Stayed too busy enjoying the day to take many pictures.


----------



## Brit

So many photos, so little time:

<a>







</a><a>







</a><a>







</a>[IMG alt="Park Tote Road, Baxter St...r.com/4477/23716923358_d9031f6609_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## theoldfart

I know some of those places! Have fun Andy and Mrs. Andy. Are you doing the Kancamagus Highway in New Hampshire?


----------



## Brit

Yes we have a day designated to that Kev.

Today up until 2pm and all day tomorrow are rained out I think, but the rest of the week is looking good.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Yes we have a day designated to that Kev.
> 
> Today up until 2pm and all day tomorrow are rained out I think, but the rest of the week is looking good.
> 
> - Brit


Enjoy the Fall beauty in that part of the USA Brit-here in Ohio the leaves are starting to turn (those that didn't fall off early because of a really dry, rain free, September here)


----------



## Tim457

Good time to be in New England, great pictures.

Thanks for the pipe, Stan, it's thicker than I expected. Will come in handy.


----------



## chrisstef

Likes thick pipe. Heh. ^


----------



## TheFridge

> Likes thick pipe. Heh. ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Hehe. He.


----------



## Just_Iain

It's Thanksgiving Weekend here in Canada and it's quite warm again. Finely over a cold after 2 plus weeks so maybe I can start riding to work again this coming week. Hurrah!


----------



## Tim457

Hah, I was going to say something about enjoying his pipe, but I figured I'd go a little subtle. You guys still didn't miss, I know who I can count on.


----------



## jmartel

Nice shots, Andy. Particularly the first one.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy canucksgiving Iain. Is the fare similar to that of the states? Or just 8 different styles of poutine?


----------



## DanKrager

It has begun and is working out nicely!









Question for the esteemed panel. I am planning to paint this section of wall same color as rest of wall, a light gray. Should I plug the screws?
DanK


----------



## woodcox

> Hired a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4×4 to tour Baxter State Park today. Nice ride!
> 
> - Brit












Nice ride until you start finding the designed to fail items to get you and your check book to the stealership. This a/c blend door gear is on her side of the truck and failed cuz she is constantly screwing with her climate zone. Dash work sucks, especially at home on a Sunday! Funny, the actuator motor that drives the gear is date stamped after the truck's production date. So that means it has been replaced before I owned it. Likely some one was told they had to replace actuator along with the "shear gear" to up the repair order total when, in all likelihood the motor was just fine. I find the majority of these engineering atrocities in systems that affect the occupants comforts directly. "Well, we can't just let the wheels fall off. So how do we get them back in other quick and profitable scenarios? Come on boys and girls, let's get this together before lunch. I mean, they're vested 50k into these things and they can most definitely afford more. Cheapest and most proprietary solutions get dessert."

Grr rant grr.


----------



## TheFridge

i hate jeeps because the people that own them usually drive slow. I think I pass more jeeps than any other makes.


----------



## woodcox

Fridge, most of them are rented and just on here holiday taking in our fine flora and fauna. They are not used used to the right way to drive.


----------



## duckmilk

WC, your rant is felt by most of us I think. Cheaply made plastic components that are designed for planned obsolescence. There should be an avenue of compensation for the expenses acquired in replacing them.


----------



## Slyy

Ugh plasticized obsolescence…


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's great to know, I bought a 2017 caravan less than 2 months ago, now I get to look forward to replacing a bunch of crap I didn't really want in the first place.


----------



## stan3443

Tim your welcome. Let us know how the experiment goes


----------



## jmartel

> i hate jeeps because the people that own them usually drive slow. I think I pass more jeeps than any other makes.
> 
> - TheFridge


Come to the PNW and you can enjoy being stuck behind a Prius or Subaru from Oregon in the left lane. Every damn time.


----------



## jmartel

Finally after 9 months I got around to adding a fence with a hold-down and measuring tape to my miter saw bench. Took me long enough. Threw a cardboard box around it for dust collection as well.


----------



## Brit

Where's Lysdexic when you need him? He likes his Jeep.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We have a '00 Wrangler, a '02 Grand Cherokee, and a '14 Cherokee Ltd here. Love the Jeeps.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, how far did you get?


----------



## chrisstef

Our last 4 vehicles have been jeeps. Wrangler, Cherokee, Grand Cherokee, and a Liberty. I too, love the jeeps.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hired a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4×4 to tour Baxter State Park today. Nice ride!
> 
> - Brit
> 
> Nice ride until you start finding the designed to fail items to get you and your check book to the stealership.
> Grr rant grr.
> 
> - woodcox


Replaced both rear tail light assemblies on the wife's JGC which finally solved the burned out light every week problem.

Had a problem with the passenger side door wiring harness which kept the interior lights from working AND caused problems with the dash lights.

Crankshaft sensor - twice

Coil packs on 3 cylinders

Now needs a new return line for the fuel pump. Every time you shut it off the full pump losses prime and you have to pump the gas to get it to start.

But it does have 170 K miles on in.


----------



## terryR

Have owned 2 Jeep Wranglers. Fun in the dirt. Sux on pavement.

We still have a '99 Wrangler on the property, hasn't run in 4 years. People still stop by to ask to purchase it on a regular basis. O' course, we live in the sticks of Alabama.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous pictures Andy, thank you. That is a magnificent bridge, where is that?


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, it's the Penobscot Bridge. Here
It overlooks Ft Knox, a fort from the 1812 era. The top is an observation point with an incredible view.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Kev! It was designed by FIGG and opened 12/30/06.


----------



## jmartel

I hate jeeps. Won't buy another.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, the bridge that it replaced was pretty rickety. They had to blast a rock cliff to modify the approach. The old bridge abutment is now a visitors center!


----------



## TheFridge

> I hate jeeps. Won t buy another.
> 
> - jmartel


They key is to go back in time and not buy it in the first place


----------



## terryR

Feels like this one is taking forever! But, nearly ready to pein,










bronze, steel, and probably Alder


----------



## Brit

> Andy, how far did you get?
> 
> - theoldfart


We drove all the way through Baxter State Park, taking in some of the little side roads leading to ponds and stuff, by which time I'd had enough of the 20mph limit and got to open the Jeep up on the Interstate going back to the rental place.

We're at Mountain Lake Camping Resort now which is a really great site. Tomorrow we're going to go on the Mt. Washington Cog Railway, then visit Flume Gorge and travel the Kancamagus Highway. Long day.


----------



## theoldfart

Mt Washington is quite something. I've skied it a few times, did some hut to hut hikes and a bit of ice climbing in the area. One of my favorite places to play in the winter. Have fun.


----------



## Brit

Stone Pile at Screw Auger Falls.


----------



## theoldfart

You'll see a lot of cairns, especially above tree line. Along the ridges they are quite tall.


----------



## 489tad

Screw Augar Falls in Gartner state park ME?


----------



## chrisstef

Whos Auger?


----------



## TheFridge

> Screw Agay Falls in Gartner state park ME?
> 
> - 489tad


I'm so childish. I'm sorry. Not really.


----------



## chrisstef

Just outside of Bangor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The part where it spirals into infantile antics is one of the best parts.


----------



## Mosquito

> Just outside of Bangor.
> 
> - chrisstef


Is that where Wang-Holder is from?

Got it, thanks Stef


----------



## TheFridge

I love you guys. In a totally non-platonic way.


----------



## Brit

> Screw Augar Falls in Gartner state park ME?
> 
> - 489tad


No Grafton Notch State Park ME


----------



## TheFridge

I have a confession. My aunt wants me to build a hall table. Out of pine(strike 1, I hate pine). With a grey weathered finish (strike 2, yuppiness in full force) . I can't bring myself to go with mortise and tenon and then promptly yuppie it up with that finish. (Strike 3) Pocket screws are fast. FML.

Engage the trifecta

On a brighter note. The Last Jedi looks effing sweet even if Luke skywalker looks like a pussy. I think the force is feeling him a little hard.


----------



## jmartel

> I have a confession. My aunt wants me to build a hall table. Out of pine(strike 1, I hate pine). With a grey weathered finish (strike 2, yuppiness in full force) . I can t bring myself to go with mortise and tenon and then promptly yuppie it up with that finish. (Strike 3) Pocket screws are fast. FML.
> 
> - TheFridge


What's even faster is going to Goodwill, grabbing a table, and a couple rattle cans to paint it up.


----------



## smitdog

^This… rattle can that shiz and sand down the edges… done


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I have a confession. My aunt wants me to build a hall table. Out of pine(strike 1, I hate pine). With a grey weathered finish (strike 2, yuppiness in full force) . I can t bring myself to go with mortise and tenon and then promptly yuppie it up with that finish. (Strike 3)
> 
> - TheFridge


Not only is fridge a wood snob, but apparently a finish elitist as well…


----------



## jmartel

> Not only is fridge a wood snob, but apparently a finish elitist as well…
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Can't blame a man for wanting a happy ending.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Not only is fridge a wood snob, but apparently a finish elitist as well…
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Can t blame a man for wanting a happy ending.
> 
> - jmartel


LOL. Been there… Spray paint is my friend.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. She asked me to build a table. Ok'd a design. Went downhill from there when she said sent me this link for the finish.

http://www.friendly-home.net/2012/07/finishing-how-to-oxidize-wood.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That link has lots of good info in it, specifics too, if that kind of finish is what you're after.


----------



## Brit

After a lovely ride on the cog railway to the summit of Mt. Washington, we were rewarded with stunning views looking down on the clouds. We were lucky because the previous day there had been 60mph winds, horizontal rain and zero visibility. Off to Vermont today.


----------



## theoldfart

Great picture Andy, enjoy Vermont.


----------



## TerryDowning

I have used the oxidation technique (Vinegar and steel to create an oxidizing solution) to ebonize Oak. After applying clear coat it came out Black, not piano black, but very dark and still showing the grain.

The more Tannin in a species the darker it will get. Tannin can be augmented with Tea.

Oak has a lot of tannins (Which is why wine and whiskey makers like Oak barrels)

Before









After


----------



## terryR

Fridge, just imagine how much rustic furniture you could make with this,










There are so many old barns falling down within a mile of our home, it would be easy to salvage a ton of wood. Then spend your life pulling nails and sawing boards. Yuck, I have less and less desire to build furniture with easy passing plane.


----------



## jmartel

Unfortunately my wife likes that crap too. So far I've refused. Dyeing the night stands was the only compromise I made. I'd have preferred them in walnut, but you have to appease the wife I guess.


----------



## ToddJB

I use to like that style and then hanging around woodworking has changed my eye and taste.


----------



## TheFridge

> I use to like that style and then hanging around woodworking has changed my eye and taste.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ditto. i don't like pine and that finish on pine. In fact, I really hate pine. Combine those 2 things with the hope of building something nice that wasn't going to be painted and my mojo has temporarily been ruint.

Very similar to someone asking you to build a table. You say definitely. You have some good ideas. The juices are flowing. And they send you a link to an Ana white project. Yeah. That feeling. FML.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thank you, SoTS buddies, for your expressions of support last week over my mom's passing. I told Dad of the two+ pages of comments and he was quite surprised and touched. It was a tough week and recovery has been slow. No interest in shop activities over the past several weeks, actually. I'll get back to it at some point, but more than likely the state of my shop will remain 'Dormant' for awhile.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, wish you said something when I was out there. I would have taken all your tools so they wouldn't be dormant!

Hope you dad was pleased and comforted with the response.

Starting to organize mine so I can pack them up for short term storage. On the hunt for a couple of vintage chests to use for packing.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, you're welcome. This weirdo thread has produced some good friendships - and I appreciate that.

Good luck, Kev. Miter boxes don't pack well.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, how far you from Astoria?

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=187064


----------



## DanKrager

Kevin, have you heard of the container moves? They drop off a container, you pack it and seal it, then they drop it off at the new place (probably sometime within the year…. ). Solves a lot of moving problems IMHO.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

That's the route we're going Dan. I figure one container for the house, the other for my shop.


----------



## jmartel

Few hours drive, Todd. I'd grab it if I had the space. Once my shop is built I'll be able to pick up things like that.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone know anything about anvils?

https://olympic.craigslist.org/atq/d/anvil/6338425424.html


----------



## DLK

All I know is I would not want near Wile E. Coyote when that one falls.


----------



## chrisstef

From what ive heard JMart, they go for about a a buck a pound.


----------



## jmartel

Tell that to everyone else on Clist and ebay. Seems to be $3-4 elsewhere.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've heard conversations at auctions where $3/lb or less is expected for an anvil in good condition. Some fetch more than $4/lb.


----------



## ToddJB

That is a steal for that price, and kind of the perfect size.

Everyone in Denver wants $4-5 no matter the condition. Anything in the $3 range goes stupid fast.


----------



## KelvinGrove

There is a whole body of knowledge related to anvils. Have a look at this for some of the basics.


----------



## chrisstef

Apparently i done heard wrong.


----------



## jmartel

Shot out an email. Might as well go look at it since it's like 30 min away. Don't need it yet, but it's small enough that I can find a place to put it for now.


----------



## chrisstef

If ya keister it for a few months it might grow into a manvil.


----------



## ToddJB

You can deliver to me. I'll put it to work.


----------



## DLK

Seriously. I would buy that Anvil if I knew where it was and could get there.


----------



## ToddJB

I think it's a pretty safe bet. Edges don't look bad from the pic. Shape looks older than newer. I'd guess Peter Wright. Looks like someone painted it or something, but no real harm there, just clean up the faces.


----------



## 489tad

Jmart I saw a formula for the amount of gun powder ratio to the projected flight height of the anvil. I never tried it.


----------



## theoldfart

Peter Wright's command a premium around here.


----------



## jmartel

Hopefully they get back to me about it. We'll see if anything happens.

Found out I have to work this weekend yet again. Damn it. Bathroom's never getting done at this rate.


----------



## ToddJB

That's funny, OF, same around here. But from talking to folks like Allen apparently Peter Wrights have a flaw in their design. If I remember correctly, their base dished on the bottom, not flat, which makes them more likely to crack. I don't know if that is a major actual concern as there are lot of them out there that aren't cracked. From what I gather the Hay Budden made the best of the mass produced anvils of yester year.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm not well versed on anvils but it sounds like more name recognition rather than quality. I do see a lot of blacksmithing stuff on CL, small forges with blowers, anvils, and hardy hole accessories.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about $6/lb?

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/d/200-lb-hay-budden-blacksmith/6325574951.html


----------



## ToddJB

At least that one looks clean and ready to rock. Similar pricing was still need work:

https://denver.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=anvil&sort=rel


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## woodcox

^f Yes!! 100% better.

I rattle that off last night while driving and the ol'lady said "what?"


----------



## TheFridge

And move head 4 degrees out of the rotational plane. While turning head about 20 degrees.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a buddys shop but his boys gonna make me one along with, hopefully, a "safety third" sticker.


----------



## chrisstef

Done. (I hope). Didnt mess with the profile bevels.


----------



## bandit571

Little Giant plane..









Wasn't sure how to flatten the sole, or the back of the iron..









Sole..









And the "iron"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! That was tedious, I can only imagine. Flatten the backs?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Can you shave with that Bandit?


----------



## TheFridge

My paw paw had what looked like a 300lb anvil to give away. No one wanted it. I didn't either. Sure could use it now. Hindsight is a MFer.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea T. The heavy lifting of flattening the backs and grinding out nicks was done on the worksharp then to water stones for the polish. All in all they werent in awful shape but still took quite a while.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Thursday doldrums??-quiet here today


----------



## chrisstef

Everyone's trying to get all their Friday work done today so we can slack off tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerthumb

^ word!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yup.


----------



## chrisstef

Its 4:00 here. Too late to start anything new.

Im thinkin that im gonna give those freshly sharpened 45 irons a little run tonight. See what ive been missing for all these years. What ive neglected to do is sharpen the spurs / nickers. So that may have to happen first. We'll see.

Might be time for a little shop project. Maybe a block plane till.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Everyone s trying to get all their Friday work done today so we can slack off tomorrow.
> 
> - chrisstef


except for us old retired guys I feel your pain after 40 yrs of the weekly grind. Trying to type with 3 yr old grandson squirming on my lap watching u-tube kid vids


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh and its about official. Stef family will be getting a puppy come February-ish. Wifey put the deposit down with a breeder in Maine for an Old English Sheepdog. Likely a male. My name choice is Chuck.

Youtube kids is like toddler crack. Nathan was completely corrupted by Ryan's toy review. That little bastards net worth is like 3 million (edit … google says 20 million!).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who thought stef was going to announce another nathan on the way and not a puppy? I know I did…

EDIT: But since you mentioned puppies, meet Bailey. Yes, she's watering the yard.


----------



## ShaneA

Even when he said puppy I was still on the fence if it was a kid or not, lol. I guess Sheepdog cleared it up though.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> ...
> Youtube kids is like toddler crack. Nathan was completely corrupted by Ryan s toy review. That little bastards net worth is like 3 million (edit … google says 20 million!).
> 
> - chrisstef


Oh yeah-soooo many freaking toy reviews from the precious little precocious Ryan …lol beyond spoiled - can't even imagine his teenage years


----------



## chrisstef

Whats up Bailey! Golden or a Lab, Smitty?

No more childrens for us. I aint pullin a Woodcox.

They'll likely be spent in $100k cars and surrounded by white powder Mike. Thats how id do it if i was a multi millionaire before i sprouted a single chest hair.


----------



## putty

Lots of brushing on those sheep dogs Stef !!!

Smitty, time to cut the grass… Do you use an antique reel type mower?


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Thats the truth putty. Ive put that on the wife. She didnt want the tumbleweeds so a "non-shedding" dog was her call. Im pretty happy with my daily responsibilities and wasnt looking for any more but the Chief Chiseler wore me down one mallet blow at a time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Full golden, Bailey is. 9 weeks today, and 'what were we thinking getting a puppy?' Forgot how much work they are, but crate training (still) is a godsend. Been 9 years since Rosie came on the scene. Getting her on board with the puppy has been interesting. She's making good progress, but cannot (and should not) be forced. Anything goes wrong, and it's our fault. So we're taking it slow, one day at a time.

Putty, it's been cut since that pic. Honest!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh, Putty… Lots. Of. Brushing.

Hi Bailey! Cutie.


----------



## 489tad

Puppies!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man o man, kids are griilin me hard for a dog and I can't think of anything I want less! Too small of a yard, too little time and a tremendous desire not to pay out the nose for boarding when we travel. I may reconsider sometime after I have significant wooded acreage but until then, nothing could convince me a dog is a good idea right now.


----------



## putty

We have 2 non shedding dogs…Havanese the deal was that they had to be brushed every day…doesn't happen!!
about every 3 months they have to go to the groomer to get the mats cut out and hair cuts


----------



## duckmilk

> Anyone know anything about anvils?
> 
> https://olympic.craigslist.org/atq/d/anvil/6338425424.html
> 
> - jmartel


I watched the other vid Tim posted, but found this as well. Could be useful to you.






Edit: Also this from the same guy about buy or pass on an anvil.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

^Duck here is a video from the same guy restoring an old Union wood chisel that had been beaten so bad you can't see where the handle used to go-amazing job

video is a bit long but cool


----------



## terryR

So. Whomever built this home in 1870's was a farily wealthy family. This place has TWO fireplaces! Shaped from limestone which was hand cut containing multitudes of fossils. Lovely.

Unfortunately, the chimneys have seen no maintenence in decades and the very top sections have no mortar whatsoever between the chunks of limestone. Looked very scary when we first bought the place, but we could find no one at all who was interested in the repair job. The ground is not level in front of the chimneys, and two men who came to give estimates on the job, never returned our calls after seeing the horror.

So. We just ignored the problem. What to do? I'm afraid of heights, and not going up a 25' ladder to grab 20 pound chunks of limestone.

Fast forward to now.










a recent storm somehow moved one of the pieces of our north chimney, down onto our HVAC compressor. ouch. Waiting for new parts to be ordered now.

And waiting for the next limestone chunk to return to earth.

edit, gravity sux.


----------



## jmartel

I want a puppy. But long hours away from home and a wife not crazy about dogs keeps me from getting one at this time. Once I find a job on the island and I'm not gone all the time I'll get one.

That'll buff out, Terry. Just make an infilled HVAC cover, with distressed alder of course.

More shop permit woes. Damn city wants to have a stormwater management plan and site assessment. It's only supposed to be for new structures above 800sqft. This should count as a remodel since it's replacing the same size in the same place. I hate permit offices…

Might have to drop down the size of the garage to 24×32 so I can get in under the 800sqft requirement. Then just add unpermitted bumpouts later to hold things like wood and dust collector.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a big fan of outside storage. DC, big compressors, wood, these things take up precious call space in a shop


----------



## jmartel

> I m a big fan of outside storage. DC, big compressors, wood, these things take up precious call space in a shop
> 
> - ToddJB


To be fair, those were eventually going to end up outside anyway once I filled up the larger shop. But now I'll be planning on putting them out sooner rather than later if I go smaller.

Dropping the size of the garage is essentially getting rid of half of my previous shop's size. Something I don't particularly want to do. The old one was 305sqft with super low ceilings and packed to the gills.


----------



## chrisstef

What do they want for a stormwater plan Jmart? Just to know where the run off will go during rain? Along with that comes a site assessment im imagining.


----------



## jmartel

> What do they want for a stormwater plan Jmart? Just to know where the run off will go during rain? Along with that comes a site assessment im imagining.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yep. I can tell you where it goes. Same place it already does because it's the same damn footprint. And yes, a site assessment as well.

No wonder people do work without permits.


----------



## darinS

Jmart,

Around here if you need to do a storm water plan you need to show how you will prevent the water and pollutants from getting into the natural streams and rivers. Usually this calls for straw wattles, silt fence, and a revegatation plan. Gets to be a big pain in the you-know-what.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats weak sauce Jmart. Im in agreement that if youre building the same footprint there its a remodel not a ground up.


----------



## jmartel

If they say no, then I'll probably add on a room later on and leave out windows on the north wall and have them pour extra concrete back there as a "patio". One way or another, this ish is happening. I got the space. Plus there's plenty of large trees that will obscure their view so they can't see it from the road or google maps.


----------



## ToddJB

A separate room might be nice. Finishing, painting, anything that needs to stay clean.


----------



## duckmilk

Terry, re: chimney woes, maybe you should look for the workers that work for the contractors. A lot of them don't get paid a lot and would welcome some extra work. Basically, the same quality work for (maybe) a little less cash.

Sorry for your woes as well Jmart. We have the advantage of living in the country in a county where some regulations and permits are taken as a suggestion. We ask forgiveness instead of permission.


----------



## Slyy

Greatest Homecoming on Earth



























A good 85,000 walking around the home town stomping grounds.


----------



## jmartel

Got some photo prints in today. Finally decided to start hanging some of my underwater photos around my computer and get some decorations up. Just need frames now.










And because I know how to have a rocking good time being a bachelor on friday night, I'm rigging up a pony bottle so I can go solo diving tomorrow.










Crazy exciting, I know. Now for some pizza.

Anvil guy never got back to me and the listing is down, so I guess that isn't happening as well.


----------



## rad457

*Got some photo prints in today. Finally decided to start hanging some of my underwater photos around my computer and get some decorations up. Just need frames now.*

You would think there might be some folks here that could perhaps give you some guidance in building some frames for yourself?


----------



## theoldfart

Saturday morning entertainment, tag sale.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tag sales are fun.

If you buy anything you will have to pack it.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, the tag sale is ours!

I don't want to pack this stuff, I hope to sell a lot more in the spring.

I want the shop to pack into three main chests and a few smaller ones.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck farticus.


----------



## Tim457

That is weak, Jmart. Extra patio space then build an extra room is a great idea. Then at very worst when you have to sell if the permitting becomes an issue, tear down the extra room. Until that unlikely event, everyone is happy. Also the separate room could come in handy for lots of things. I wish I had a grinding room.

Stef don't think the $1 a pound for anvils was all that long ago. I think there's enough people getting back into blacksmithing that the prices are going up fast. I heard $3/lb was a good price not long ago now they sell in under a day at that price on CL near me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! You put on a nice display Kevin. I hope you sell a ton!

Demo loves "meaty" men.


----------



## theoldfart

Tag sale done. 
Wife is happy with cash flow.
Consumed cheese enchiladas and Dogfish brown IPA.
Took surplus goods to Goodwill.
Ordered a vintage mitre plane.
Now to consume more hoppy liquids.

G'nite all.


----------



## chrisstef

Had a retirement party for our operations manager last night. The guys from the field put the whole thing together which meant way too much spicy honduran / mexican / spanish food. Im paying for my gluttonous ways. Taquitos, empanadas, refrieds, carne asada, yellow rice, chicken thighs. I might still be sweating.


----------



## jmartel

Just wait till tomorrow when you get to feel the burn again.


----------



## terryR

Bummer. Have had to dig 2 shallow graves in the past 2 weeks. Lost an 8 year old cat, and yesterday our 13 year old lab.

We'll miss Agate,










and Buddy,


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry about the pets Terry. Never gets easier.


----------



## rad457

> Just wait till tomorrow when you get to feel the burn again.
> 
> - jmartel


That is the true test for my home made Salsa!
Good crop of Jalapenos and Sriracha peppers this year?


----------



## Slyy

Sucks on the Fur Babies Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry to hear the news Terry.


----------



## woodcox

That's hard news Terry. Losing friends is tough.

Some shop time this AM I made a pair of these in bb ply. Playing with them I can see they will be handy as hell. I do need to fill in some gaps with the second row of dog holes. They are spaced a little too far apart.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Sorry to hear about the pets Terry. They sure leave a hole when they're gone.


----------



## duckmilk

That food list just made me hungry Stef. Currently making carne guisada for supper with homemade tortillas.

Sorry about the pets Terry. Been there too many times.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Terry. Circle of life sucks.

Those do look useful, Woody


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer Terry. Sorry.


----------



## Tugboater78

So this looks complete, and works great, just a little surface rust..



























Finally got around to seeing that lot of tools the wife and father-in-law acquired for me, today..









Need to figure out a new place to put all these pictures…


----------



## jmartel

Sorry about the pets, Terry. It's always rough.


----------



## woodcox

A good day today.


----------



## jmartel

Surprised you got that close without getting charged at.

Nudis, crabs, and octos yesterday.




























Getting cold again. Drysuit can't get here fast enough. Too bad I've got another month to wait for it to ship from England. Maybe I can bribe Andy to go over and knock some skulls.


----------



## woodcox

They are pretty preoccupied this time of year. Had it been spring time we would have kept our distance. Also, these guys live in a pretty busy part of the mountain, just above Sundance. There were dogs around and they didn't seem to concerned with them.

Great pics by the way.


----------



## Tim457

Awesome pics guys. Woody is that you wearing the kilt in the background of the first picture?


----------



## woodcox

I'm the cameraman. And it was cute little skirt Sunday.


----------



## jmartel

> I'm the cameraman. And it was cute little skirt Sunday.
> 
> - woodcox


My favorite day of the week. But my legs are starting to get chilly this time of year.


----------



## Slyy

It's always having to go through the trouble of shaving that keeps me out of the skirts these days.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## theoldfart

A good day in the shop and dinner is simmering



















Chicken and white bean chili


----------



## bandit571

This finally made it upstairs…..









I think I'll call this done…


----------



## bandit571

From the "Strange Tools Departent"...









Square is for scale, only….One pair of pliers is a "pot metal" thingy…the other was Imported by a fellow more known for straight razors









H. Coker & Co. of Germany . 









Made by piercing one half, driving the other through, and hammering a pin. The drill bit?









At one time, I had an entire string of tips for this, now only the 13/16" cutter remains…no names on the part.


----------



## jmartel

Hey Bob, I hope you're ready for a solid 2 weeks of rain. Stretches to us all the way from China.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Run!!!


----------



## summerfi

Yikes jmart. Yesterday and today were/are absolutely gorgeous days. I suppose they are the last of the year.

Bandit, are you sure that isn't H. Boker? Henry Boker was a prolific German tool maker.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, it is Hermann Boker….Was a bit hard to read….


----------



## summerfi

Ahh, Hermann was Henry's (Heinrich's) brother. He established Hermann Boker & Co. in New York. Here's some info on them.
http://hus-boringt.wkfinetools.com/Boker&Co/Boker-index.asp


----------



## jmartel

> Yikes jmart. Yesterday and today were/are absolutely gorgeous days. I suppose they are the last of the year.
> 
> - summerfi


Yeah, I've gotta get some stuff done outside tonight before this stuff hits. I don't really want to change oil in the rain.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Great. Just in time for my trip up to WA. Hope it's not too bad. I want to get in some fishing.


----------



## DLK

> It s always having to go through the trouble of shaving that keeps me out of the skirts these days.
> 
> - Slyy


That's what sharp chisels are for.


----------



## DLK

> At one time, I had an entire string of tips for this, now only the 13/16" cutter remains…no names on the part.
> 
> - bandit571


I may have the tips. If I can find them they are yours.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure Combo just signed up to give you a brazilian Jmart. By hand. With a 1/4" chisel. A stubby to boot. Up close n personal style.


----------



## 489tad

Terry sorry about the pets.

Fellas the pictures are fantastic. We had rain all weekend. I'm waiting for orders from headquarters on gift box dimensions. Christmas is coming up fast.


----------



## DLK

.


----------



## TheFridge

Sucks Ter bear.

Gotta love nudis


----------



## KelvinGrove

A long talk with the Empress of the Galaxy this weekend. We have 50 house payments left. We will be in a position for me to retire after the last one. That would be two years earlier than planed (63 instead of 65). I find myself wondering if working those last two years would be worth it.

Thoughts from any of you old retired guys?


----------



## DLK

I am in the same boat. It depends on how you will cover health insurance, particularly now that ACA is being destroyed.


----------



## CL810

Tim, I highly recommend retirement, it's been good for me. I do not understand guys who retire and then go back to work because they are bored. Between golf, woodworking, and family I don't have time to be bored.


----------



## jmartel

> I find myself wondering if working those last two years would be worth it.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Not retired obviously, but 2 extra years of not having to get up early and being able to do whatever the hell you want to do? Definitely seems worth it to me. I'm hoping to be done before 60. Ideally 55.


----------



## summerfi

I can't speak to your financial situation, but in all other regards I would say go as early as you can. The only regret I have about retirement is that I didn't do it sooner. I retired at age 58. I still do the fire thing in the summer, but only because I enjoy it, and the money buys new toys.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just got home after surgery this morn, not too bad, but gonna be grinding teeth cause i wanna get to work on new house.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> A long talk with the Empress of the Galaxy this weekend. We have 50 house payments left. We will be in a position for me to retire after the last one. That would be two years earlier than planed (63 instead of 65). I find myself wondering if working those last two years would be worth it.
> 
> Thoughts from any of you old retired guys?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Tim
I went thru that agony of a decision also recently. Long story short, I left just short of 62 last summer, and have not regretted it at all. I originally wanted to go at 55 but finances didn't allow it. If you crunch the numbers and feel that your finances can support you, forget the working until 65 nonsense and start enjoying your free time -FULL TIME not after putting in 40 + per week. You won't regret it IMHO


----------



## Brit

There's a rabbit in my garden and I've got no idea how it got there. The fence is 6 foot high and the gates are 5 foot high. It could have got in under one of the gates I suppose, but it would be a long shot. I'm going to leave it alone and see if it goes again, otherwise I've got to try to catch it and release it somewhere else. My daughter had a rabbit when she was younger and she would let it out to graze in the garden. I lost a lot of weight trying to get that bugger and get it back in the cage.


----------



## jmartel

Are air rifles legal there, Andy?


----------



## jmartel

I started a cutting board yesterday for a friend's housewarming gift. Not much woodworking, but at least gave me the excuse to haul the TS out into the driveway and make some sawdust.


----------



## Brit

Well that was easier than I thought is was going to be. He was hiding behind a pile of twigs and when he saw me, he legged it up the garden and under the gate again. I told him he could stay if he helped dig out the tree stumps and he couldn't get out the garden fast enough. Pretty much how I feel about that job too. LOL.


----------



## Brit

JPellet - Rabbit stew ccoked in slow cooker with a can of Guinness thrown in for good measure is a treat for the taste buds. It did cross my mind, but I didn't fancy the skinning bit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Skinning them only take 10 seconds, if you aren't in a hurry.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, I waited as long as I could financially to start withdrawing SS. I was pushed out of my high paying IT job, and I wanted to keep the average pay as high as possible before starting so I took other employment where I could find it. I also did not want to be in a position where other income was limited because I retired early. Therefore, I was beyond the retirement age requirement of 65 for full benefit. The target retirement age has been changed for some born after a certain date, so check that out. 
Also know (and we found out the SS clerks do not know this) your wife can claim up to 50% of your benefit in addition to your 100% without penalty to either. Later she can choose her own benefit or mine if I go first. I don't remember if there is an age requirement for her to do this. And we also taught the SS clerk that you can get this extra benefit 7 months retroactively. 
My careers were such than I never had an official "retirement". I enjoy what I've been doing since the IT job so much that there hasn't been a significant change in lifestyle. Wife is still working full time (at 73) and we've been blessed. Neither of us enjoy traveling anymore, having traveled the world when we were young and it was much safer. Shopwork it my favorite and she really enjoys her work too! It enables her to teach college level courses because of her experience. 
Long story but to lay out some of the factors to be considered.
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks DanK.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks for all of the advice. As for finances, it looks like we will be OK. (Thanks to the prophet Dave Ramsey) Right now we pay the house payment and a pile extra principle right out of the gate. It looks like our disposable income will be be a bit more than our after house payment income is now. And as for insurance, once we get rid of the ACA which jacked my premiums up by nearly 90% we will be in better shape there too. And I will be 65 (medicare and Tricare) when the wife is 58 and still has two years to work.

It also looks like I need to do a lot of reading up on Social Security. Are you saying that she can collect half of hers at the same time I collect mine? My "full benefit" is 66 + 10 months. She will be 59 at that point.

She thinks it is funny that I already have meals planned for everyday of the week…and I sure as hell won't miss the 100 mile round trip on the interstate every day.

Gotta admit, the prospect of being a househusband appeals to me…a lot.


----------



## CL810

Treat the SugarMama right Tim and all will be good!


----------



## Tim457

Yes Tim, when she is able to collect hers, the calculation for her benefit will be take into account your benefit and what hers would be based on her own income. If I remember right, she gets the higher of either her benefit or half of yours. I'm kind of glad I don't remember the gory details of those calculations.


----------



## DanKrager

"Are you saying that she can collect half of hers at the same time I collect mine? My "full benefit" is 66 + 10 months. She will be 59 at that point."

No. I'm saying that if she qualifies, then she can collect an amount from your SS account equal to half of what you get in addition to what you get. This can continue indefinitely as I understand it. Her account is unaffected. When she retires, she can choose to continue as is or draw her full benefit from her account.

DanK

Edit: the SS clerks seem not to know about this, but if you can persuade them to put it into their computer, it will process. It's not a trick, it's the way it is set up but not made public for some reason…


----------



## ToddJB

I will confirm that my FIL and his wife are employeeing this spousal retirement clause that Dan is referring to. He brings it up often--for some reason


----------



## Redoak49

The best thing that my wife and I did was find a great financial advisor. We started with him 19+ years before we retired. There are just too many things I do not know about and do not trust most people for what they think they know. The decisions are just too important to make a mistake.


----------



## TheFridge

Man you people are old


----------



## bandit571

With two pensions, and SS, plus TriCare…..retired @62….took about…5 minutes to get used to it…

'I don't want to work…I just want to play on the drums all day…"


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Fridge. We are old.
Get off my lawn!


----------



## CL810

Wanna see pics of my grandchildren?


----------



## Mosquito

> Man you people are old
> 
> - TheFridge


This lol


----------



## DLK

Well it's better to get old, then not to. I hope you all make it.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL! ...but we've got it goin' on…

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I have about 30 years to retire at 65. Young whippersnappers.


----------



## summerfi

Fidge, yeah I'm old. It took me a long time to get this good. But here's a news flash for ya. You're going to wake up one day before you know it and reailze you've become old too.


----------



## TheDoGoodGirl

I'm making my first drop leaf table. Do you guys have any tips or tricks regarding the 'drop leaf rule joint'? I have done some research on this but still can't quite get it. Any thoughts?


----------



## bandit571

Easiest way is two router bits….5/8" cove, and a 5/8" round-over bit. Set the round over bit a little deep, to leave a "landing strip" for the cove to go.


----------



## theoldfart

Boy, I'm glad I'm not old.


----------



## DanKrager

Old is when it's your middle name, it's in your now abbreviated genes, and old has slapped up the back yo' head enough that hair is thin. It's high altitude where the (h)air is thin.

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Man you people are old
> 
> - TheFridge


Yes, I have reached the age where, when I get out of the shower I am damn glad the mirror is fogged up.

As Red Green says, "that time in your life when your back looks like your head got too tired to hold your hair up".

And I have noticed that when I go in the record store, everything I like is in the $1.99 rak.


----------



## Mosquito

> And I have noticed that when I go in the record store, everything I like is in the $1.99 rak.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Hah, same thing for me too, though ;-)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tell the truth guys…who remembers the day you heard your favorite song from your senior year in high school… playing on the oldies station?


----------



## Mosquito

I LISTENED to the oldies station in high school…


----------



## chrisstef

They play the soundtrack to MacBeth on the oldies station around you KG? Damn.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh I feel it coming  taking care of my girlish figure seems to help though.


----------



## Mosquito

> They play the soundtrack to MacBeth on the oldies station around you KG? Damn.
> 
> - chrisstef


LOL

Actually, when I was in highschool I listed to mostly the oldie's station, MPR (for full orchestral, or pipe organ music), or one of the two jazz stations we used to have


----------



## TheFridge

Mos' favorite instrument is the human organ


----------



## KelvinGrove

Steve Miller, Jet Airliner…the long version.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Steve Miller, Jet Airliner…the long version.
> 
> And not Macbeth but Hamlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


----------



## bandit571

The King Biscuit Flour Hour….CKLW, 800 on the am dial. Wolfman Jack…...when you had to wait for the car radio to "warm up"....Steppanwolf's "Monster" album had come out…


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos favorite instrument is the human organ
> 
> - TheFridge


Not sure if that's better or worse than your recent obsession with playing the flesh flute


----------



## TheFridge

Skin flute mos! You pretty much just called a grand piano a keyboard. We artists are ever so particular about the proper names of instruments.

Think of me as willem Defoe in Boondock Saints. Minus the lipstick.

Ok. Keep the lipstick.


----------



## Mosquito

lol apologies!


----------



## HokieKen

> Think of me as willem Defoe in Boondock Saints. Minus the lipstick.
> 
> Ok. Keep the lipstick.
> 
> - TheFridge


Well, there's a picture that ain't going away anytime soon :-(


----------



## TheFridge

He was truly an artisté. Like tony. But better.


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## jmartel

Just in time for all the wind and the rain, Paul.


----------



## theoldfart

McCarran ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

They're always better Fridge.

Safe travels Paul.


----------



## chrisstef

Clean and prepped for a little milling. Block plane till in sappy walnut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang that is a clean shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Shop is looking on point, Demo


----------



## ShaneA

Shop is looking good, damn good.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fellas. Its coming along. I havent done much to it in the last year or so but this till is going to replace one of those shelves to the left of my bench plane till. If motivation keeps up i might make another till for the balance of my non block and bench planes.

Off to the house to take delivery of the new snowblower. Bring it old man winter. Stef's retooled and ready.


----------



## putty

I like that section where the bench is, looks like a cozy-comfortable place to work!


----------



## theoldfart

Nice entertainment center Stef.


----------



## jmartel

Nice and clean, Demo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why no mats?


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet stef. No more dirty knees.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Is that a Hitachi 12 inch miter saw sitting on that workmate Stef? nice shop shape also


----------



## Tim457

I forgot how hoss your TV cabinet is, Stef. I'm going to have to go look up what cope and stick doors are and learn something.


----------



## terryR

Great stuff, Stef. Is that the ALCS on TV? PLEASE don't tell me who won last night's game since I'm on mlb.tv and a day behind.

My money is still on Astros vs. Dodgers, and Houston to take it all.

Guys, if you ever plan to cut anything besides pvc with a hacksaw in your life, stop now and do yourself a favor. Buy these hacksaw blades for $1.77 each and forget about the ones at the Home Center. friggin' night and day difference in sharpness, control, and durability.


----------



## chrisstef

T - Havent bumped into a demo job with new mats yet. Ive got some old blueish ones that came out of a gym but theyre disgustingly dirty and offer little cushion. Theyll pop up sooner or later.

Lol Fridge … truth.

Mike - its just a 10"er but def on the old workmate.

Tim - look up a coping sled too. I had some wiggle in mine and it makes for a hairy glue up and a good bit of planing if they dont align just right. Not real hard to do but precision is the key.

Snowblowers been dropped. Yea buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - yes that was the ALCS. No spoilers. The kid on the Stros, George Springer, is a Uconn kid. Saw him play a few times while he was there. Unreal talent.

Solid tip on the hacksaw blades Terry.

And we're all milled up for the till. Managed to sneak that in while i was waiting for the snowblower delivery.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, these?

https://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-3906-300-24-10P-Bimetal-Hacksaw-Blade/dp/B0001IX7YC

That's a beauty, Demo


----------



## terryR

That's the ticket, Todd. you won't be disappointed.

Thanks, Stef. I watched the Astros all this year. Impressive on all points. Besides, I hate the yankees with passion.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, what do you view as a good all around tooth count for a hacksaw blade?


----------



## terryR

I only buy them at 24 tpi since I'm cutting steel and bronze.

and, edit, IF a ten pack is too many, feel free to send me 1/2 since my B-day is coming up!  (halloween)


----------



## jmartel

> my B-day is coming up!  (halloween)
> 
> - terryR


That explains a lot.


----------



## Brit

> Guys, if you ever plan to cut anything besides pvc with a hacksaw in your life, stop now and do yourself a favor. Buy these hacksaw blades for $1.77 each and forget about the ones at the Home Center. friggin' night and day difference in sharpness, control, and durability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


I concur Terry. They are the ones I use.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I filled out one of those bracket things at the beginning of the postseason, and so far I have been exactly right. I picked the Yanks and Dodgers in the WS. I'm a life long Yanks hater too. Always a Dodgers fan.

BTW, there are streaming sites where you can watch the games in real time for free.


----------



## Rarebreed68

*WARNING GRAPHIC*
So I was working in the shop this afternoon and my hand slipped while running a door stile through the router table.









Made it to the local ER for numbing and evaluation, step daughter is driving me the 30 miles to an ER with a bone specialist on duty. 
Y'all be careful. I've been doing this 30 plus years, could've gone another 30 without Stubby for a nick name.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, that's not much of a warning on the graphic content. Hope the specialist is able to save as much as possible.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang RB. Thats gonna be a lil tender for a while bud. Heal up.


----------



## Brit

Hope they can fix you up. That's nasty.


----------



## Brit

My wife dislocated and broke her little toe on her left foot today. She was wearing open-toed shoes, swung around on her chair at work and caught her little toe on the corner of the filing cabinet under her desk. It was sticking out at a right angle to her foot. Be careful out there folks.


----------



## Rarebreed68

That just my took mind off my finger, now my toes hurt. 
Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## summerfi

Best wishes RB. That looks really nasty.

I just finished rototilling the garden. We've had incredible weather this week. It's 65 degrees right now. This is what October is supposed to be like, not the wet cold weather we've had recently. I hear you guys in the east are going to have a mild winter (despite Stef's new purchase). La Nna won't be so kind to us here. It's supposed to be wet and cold. Again.


----------



## chrisstef

If we get no snow this winter that snowblower will be the best $1300 i ever spent. Itll be just like the generator i bought 6 years ago. Aint lost power since.

Is that what the farmers almanac has said Bob?

Tough luck on the toe Andy. Hope the missus isnt in too much pain. Gonna put a damper on the sandwich makin. (Beat fridge to it).


----------



## summerfi

Don't know about the farmer's almanac, Stef, but that's what the National Weather Service says. I hear ya on the snowblower. I've been thinking about getting one myself. If you get no snow this winter, I'll buy it in the spring for 50% of what you paid for it. Used machine, you know.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotcha. Lol fugger. Youll be hard pressed to pry this one away though. As far as blowers go, this ones my lie nielson. Id really like to run it through about 12" of powder and see what shes got. Specs say 40-50' of throw.


----------



## duckmilk

> - chrisstef


Wow, that floor is clean!
If you move your bench back a bit, I think you will have room for a recliner and a beer fridge.

Ouch RB and Mrs. Andy. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## TheFridge

Sucks RB. That looks brutal.

Todd, 24t like terry said. 18t can get grabby.

Just flock it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Thanks duck.

Whatcha flockin fridge? I almost bought that set up myself.


----------



## DLK

*Rare* Ouch. I hope you recover.

*Stef* Only 12 inches of powder would be a light winter.


----------



## duckmilk

40 - 50' of throw? You could send it all into the neighbor's yard lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the plan duck. When i get next to the garage ive gotta clear the driveway either length wise (35-40') or width wise (30-35'). Having my old blower dump snow back on to the uncleared driveway and pack it down made things a real pain.

Im in CT combo. 12" of powder would be an amazing winter. Weve had some winters where we see that once a week.


----------



## jmartel

Well, RB, now you made me hungry for some ground beef.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, whatever the hell I want. Brown for wife jewelry box as a test. Red for baby girls jewelry box when I get around to building it. And green. For a machinist tool box once I've made all my mistakes on other stuff.

I bet y'all go through snowblowers like we go through weedeaters.

Edit: your mother was a snowblower!


----------



## chrisstef

Yo mama so fat she gotta iron her pants in the driveway.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Out of surgery and on the way home. The doc pulled some skin off my forearm to sew over the tip of my finger. Gonna be a little sore for a few days.


----------



## TheFridge

Well it's awesome they didn't take it back a knuckle.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. 
I'm glad of that too fridge, would have played hell with shooting pistols with that hand. Thankfully I shoot rifles and shotguns right handed, but pistols I'm ambidextrous.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. I'm gonna prescribe that trigger finger to two clips. 3 times a day for 4 weeks to get that puppy back in shape once healed.

Pretty flocking easy. A small sample but still.


----------



## Brit

Is that the spray on stuff Fridge? It looks good.

EDIT: Sorry - I just scrolled up and saw your earlier post.


----------



## Slyy

OUCH Rare! Glad to hear they didn't have to amputate the arm. Yowzzers!

Wondering if that Flocking comes in Black Fridge. One of these days I need to take my telescope apart and put some flocking roll (or the real stuff) in it to help improve views.

Been using some cheap A$$ Harbor Fail plastic sawhorses for a while, finally broke them last yesterday, so made up some new 2×4 sawhorses. Super easy and not sure why I never did that before….


----------



## TheFridge

Brit, how dare you answer your own question  brush on cement and I guess you could call it spray but yes. I have a vision of a machinist tool chest with green flocking in it. One day, it will be a reality.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge you working on a toolbox?

That finger looks nast…. sorry RB. How long did it take you to look at it after it happened? My last bad one I think it took me a good 15 - 20 seconds to muster up the courage to see how bad it was.


----------



## DLK

.


----------



## jmartel

Finally friday. Now I'll actually have time to work on the house this weekend. Need to get the plumbing and electrical done so I can close up the floor.


----------



## Tim457

No wonder you got so much of a beast of a blower stef. I've got space on both sides to put it so the only problem I've had is when the pile gets too high and I can't get the angle over the top any more. I've been trying to shovel more and use the snowblower less to get exercise, but that may not work well when I'm getting up at 4:30 as it is MWF.

Man RB that looks nasty, glad surgery went well. Jmart in there with the ground beef, hah.


----------



## chrisstef

369cc, 14" impeller at only 24" wide. Its the same motor they use on their 30". Bring it.


----------



## terryR

Cannot imagine throwing snow that far. Or even enough snow to think of such a purchase.

Wonder haw far it could throw a small chicken?


----------



## theoldfart

^ which part? Lighter stuff ( feathers and the like) doesn't throw well. Juicier stuff travels much farther!


----------



## summerfi

If you're serious about launching chickens, you want to put them in the freezer first, and then use a cannon.


----------



## terryR

yuck. I suppose frozen is a good idea.

Bob, shoot me a link for free baseball online,


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> If you re serious about launching chickens, you want to put them in the freezer first, and then use a cannon.
> 
> - summerfi


Now that sounds like a statement from someone with prior knowledge on the task. Very funny Nice touch Bob


----------



## DanKrager

Well, my slot wall decision turned out to be a good one, I think. It's time consuming but worth it both in looks and versatility of storage. If I ever have to build a shop, this is what I'm gonna do. Garage is fully insulated and I notice a big difference already. It's not even heated yet. 


















DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, big change from when I was there. What kind of tonnage can the wall take? 

Bob, have you seen the movie Fargo? ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Took me a sec to figure out that Tim meant using an actual Snowblower. Figured it was a metaphor for something else.
Snowblowers aren't a Southern Plains Peoples' problem and I'm not sad about that.

DK - wall looks good. Insulated garage areas are great, our new one is just insulated on top but provides a world of difference come winter time.


----------



## jmartel

How'd you make the slot wall, Dan? I was going to try and do either slot wall or french cleats on the woodshop side of the new shop.

Definitely insulating, and at this point I'm doing radiant heat, though I might wait until next year to get the manifold and water heater stuff. Just run the insulation and piping during the build.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Dan, the slot wall looks great. 
Todd, I didn't have much choice on looking at it. I got to see the end of it literally explode as it made contact with the bit. Of course I was doing my best to reverse direction as soon as I saw it hit. 
So far pain management has consisted of 2 Tylenol 600s last night when I got home. 
Went to work at 4:00 this morning and haven't had to take anything for it so far today.


----------



## Tim457

Guys want to see something funny? This is my *********************************** engineered manual surface grinder. Going to need some more work to make it sturdier and hold the work better, but it's keeping me entertained.


----------



## woodcox

369cc? Holy frit! That thing needs paddle tires and some foot pegs.

Damn rb. Sorry man.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Dan. You know if you hit those nails harder you don't have to cut the tops off of them.

Tim, love it. Looks like it will work way better than trying to hold it by hand.


----------



## terryR

Cool, Tim.

Check your inbox, I'm mailing you some planes to square up, man.


----------



## Brit

> If you re serious about launching chickens, you want to put them in the freezer first, and then use a cannon.
> 
> - summerfi


That's no joke. Years ago I did some work for a manufacturer in the aviation industry. They showed me around the place and took me into a room where they had a test bed holding up a number of aircraft windshields. They fired frozen chickens at the windshields to simulate extreme bird strikes.


----------



## summerfi

Here you go fellas. This should satisfy your yearnings to see chickens shot out of a cannon.


----------



## Slyy

RB, it's the ICU RN coming out of me, but please make sure you stay underneath that 4000mg/4Grams of Tylenol every 24 hour limit please. The last thing you need on top of finger surgery is a liver transplant.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, in a totally non-liable, non-medical, man to man convo. Does it matter if you take all 4000 at once, as long as you don't exceed it daily?


----------



## chrisstef

Good question ^


----------



## DLK

What the *&#@ does "private listing - bidders' identities protected" mean?
I'm in an ebay auction and this "bozo" ran the bidding up. How is this identity more protected than mine and why would you want to do this?


----------



## Rarebreed68

> RB, it s the ICU RN coming out of me, but please make sure you stay underneath that 4000mg/4Grams of Tylenol every 24 hour limit please. The last thing you need on top of finger surgery is a liver transplant.
> 
> - Slyy


Thanks for the heads up. I think I'm gonna be under that limit with no problem. The scrip they gave me is for Tramadol, but I haven't even gotten it filled.


----------



## jmartel

> RB, it s the ICU RN coming out of me, but please make sure you stay underneath that 4000mg/4Grams of Tylenol every 24 hour limit please. The last thing you need on top of finger surgery is a liver transplant.
> 
> - Slyy


And don't drink alcohol while on it as well. It'll seriously mess up your liver.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ouch RB!

Went out to the future farmstead this afternoon, after wife got home and did some outdoor demo. Took down the fencing and posts around, what i assume, was a dog pen. And the sorry excuse for a deck made of non treated 2×4s, plywood, and roofing tin layered on top, only thing still solid was the tin..

Cant get into too much though, had surgery on right knee tuesday mornin, for torn miniscus. Healing well, been moving aince the day after, but one of the incisions opened up and started bleeding while out at farmstead.

Followup on monday, but alreaxy feeling WAY better, no more pain. Though that could be the 









Hope we have a real winter this year in the midwest, last 2 years, i am not even sure we had a winter…

But anyway, have fun, gonna pop me a pill and see where it takes me.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, I decided to cut them off on the inside after I drove them all back in from the outside. LAWL!

The wall studs are 2×6 and each slat of the slot wall has a screw in every stud. I'd say the garage would tip over before the slot wall gave up. The local sawyer I deal the most had some 5/8" (generous) soft maple that he was selling very cheap. So I skip planed it to uniform thickness and cut two rabbets on the back of each piece. I used a finger joint cutter to join the long pieces so the joints are almost as strong as the stick and can't be seen (mostly). There is a 1/4" luan backer to protect the insulation. I thought seriously of cutting the rabbets with a 45, but I really wanted to get it done before cold weather and get the stuff back inside. I did a few just to prove to myself it could be done, but not very many because the power fed shaper needed another piece too quickly.

Light gray is good.
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

You yanks can have winter 

Then Brit says ,"You're all bloody yanks!"


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart country!


----------



## jmartel

I knew I had an ominous feeling today, Paul. How long you in the northwet? Looks like it might be drying out after this weekend.


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## duckmilk

Andy, how's your wife's toe doing?

Re: Tylenol; from a vet's perspective, Tylenol will kill a cat and not in a pretty way. I avoid it.

RB, hope the skin graft works. I had one on my knee, it healed well, but it looks like a piece of skin that doesn't belong.

Looking nice Paul.

Horse walked on my toes this evening while I was wearing soft shoes. I had to wait until her weight came off to even move my foot. Not gonna look at it till morning. Taking large amounts of beer for pain LOL. Might switch to whiskey.


----------



## duckmilk

We need some rain here Jmart, I'm jealous.


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## theoldfart

Why are you cutting your knee?


----------



## chrisstef

Bench build!!! Do it to it paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Bench in less than seven days. Maybe get in some fishing.


----------



## woodcox

Awsome project, Paul. What kind of fishing are you anticipating there?

Good old timey redwoood logging. 





Careful, Duck. I hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## Brit

Duck - She spent 4 hours at the hospital and they set the toe under anaesthetic. She should be able to walk on it again properly in three weeks time. Quite a bit of swelling at the moment also.


----------



## DLK

Woodcox-That video although interesting made me very sad.

Everyone-let's have a week without injury.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Jake, in a totally non-liable, non-medical, man to man convo. Does it matter if you take all 4000 at once, as long as you don t exceed it daily?
> 
> - ToddJB


It would be of no medical benefit regarding analgesia to consume it as a bolus dose orally, given the 4 to 6 hour duration of action for acetaminophen. And really really bad for the liver to try and metabolize that much of a dose at one time, throw in a little dehydration and your liver could suffer definitely. 
And thats my non-medical, non liability assessment as a recently retired RPh.

PS: Tylenol doesn't do bupkis for the swelling and probably not much for pain either IMO


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Todd (or anyone familiar with this drill press)

Any insight into this model-for sale locally here-from what little I can find it's a router shaper and drill press with rotating head (like radial arm drill press) and I think gear driven not belt- so you can adjust speed on the fly. No clue what they want for it-but looks interesting enough to check out.

Thanks


----------



## terryR

Duck, I'm pretty sure I don't like horses. Darla has a rotten hoof. Needs attention weekly, but she doesn't like to hold her friggin hoof off the ground. It's no fun wrestling a one ton pet.

And please don't take all your meds at once. Holy ish, Todd. Cannot forget how many teens I've seen take a bottle of Tylenol for attention. deadly.

Go Astros.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Got back in the shop this morning. First order of business was to apply a guard for the router bit. Here are pics of what I did. Unguarded bit first. 









What I came up with this morning. 








Everything in place. 








Already planning to replace the plywood with plexiglass and the screws with thumb bolts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks much safer! Do you know yet what the total amount lost from the end of your finger will be?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Yeti, it looks like 1/4" or so. I've not got to see it since surgery. It will be Monday before they change out the dressing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's better than I would have guessed with the picture you posted, I thought I was looking at better than 1/2" of exposed bone. Heal up quickly!


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I'm pretty sure I don't like horses.
> 
> - terryR


I had to laugh at that comment Terry. Give it another year and your mind should be made up.
Took a look at my toes this morning. Lots of bruising but no bad damage.

We're supposed to have a pretty strong squall line come through here overnight with a chance of damaging winds and/or hail. Jake, looks like you will be getting the worst of it, as usual.


----------



## TheFridge

> Bench in less than seven days. Maybe get in some fisting.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


There.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Fridge.

Salmon fishing. Coho salmon.

My apprentice.








He's also a great fisherman, and chef.

So I got all the M/T joints for the legs and stretchers finished. Tops glued up. I need to finish the criss cross mortise on the chop, should have that finished around 9am tomorrow. Then just need to figure out the mounting for the criss cross and vise screw. Piece of cake for early next week.


----------



## TheFridge

Are you gonna put that in the yard for Halloween? Because it's a beast.

So clever.


----------



## ToddJB

Mike, I ain't got any info on it. Never seen one.


----------



## jmartel

My nudis bring all the boys to the yard










Hermie the crab










And the coolest part of the night, an Opalescent Squid showed up carrying around dinner.


----------



## Mosquito

went to the regional MWTCA meet yesterday, came home with $35 worth of small items. Pair of small Yankee ratcheting screwdrivers, Pexto dividers, and Starrett calipers


----------



## Slyy

> Jake, in a totally non-liable, non-medical, man to man convo. Does it matter if you take all 4000 at once, as long as you don t exceed it daily?
> 
> - ToddJB


Sorry for the late reply, work and all etc.
Todd, I haven't seen any research to my knowledge that studied Tylenol clearance in that way in healthy individuals. However, our highest does Tylenol over a short period of time that we normally give, is the intravenous form of Tylenol which is recommended maximum dose of 15mg/kg of patient weight and dosing that with a minimum of 6 hours in between. I've never administered a dose of oral Tylenol greater than 800mg at one time. I'd feel uncomfortable giving more or taking more than that at once.
The main baddy here is that your liver only has reserves to clear so much of the stuff and when it runs out, really bad things start happening to your liver.

Also, great bench build there Paul…. one of these


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, how did you fare during last nights storms? I saw quite a bit of damage on the news this morning.
We missed the bad stuff. In fact, my gauge only showed 0.55" this morning.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I missed the meet yesterday due to, like, actual work. Hated it. I have to stop this insanity and figure out a way to get paid for drinking beer in the shop.


----------



## Brit

Great pics Jexplorer.

Nice pickings Mos.


----------



## duckmilk

That picture of the squid is amazing.

Those screwdrivers are cool Mos. I don't recall seeing that design before.


----------



## TheFridge

That storm ran through here around 11. Good tornader weather it looked like. Son of a bitch came out nowhere.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, the morning radar showed it was heading your way. We just got touched by the southern tip of it which didn't have as much "oomph" to it.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. Just the tip doesn't have much oomph. We got the full stroke.

Nudis!!!


----------



## Slyy

> Jake, how did you fare during last nights storms? I saw quite a bit of damage on the news this morning.
> We missed the bad stuff. In fact, my gauge only showed 0.55" this morning.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, I was heading back from work. Wife was hanging out in the utility room with the Fur Babies. The casino that was damaged is about 3 miles SW of our house so the tornado (or whatever it was) was hangin out there. Ended up with just a heck of a lot of rain and wind by the end of it. 1.75" of rain.


----------



## jmartel

After getting sick of being nearly run over a few times a week, I bought the loudest horns I could find on Amazon earlier this week (Hella Supertones). Installed them today, and I must have had the wires in the wrong spots on the relay. Turn the key on and the horns are just constantly on. My ears are still ringing. Got it all sorted out though. Ready to wake up some truckers early tomorrow morning.


----------



## chrisstef

Hookin the moped up ? ^


----------



## jmartel

Word. Still isn't running right, but I'm all out of ideas. Works good enough to get to work and back for now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I bought a Stebel Nautilus for my pony, definitely better than stock but there's no such thing as too much horn!


----------



## TheFridge

After the 6 hours I spent in the rain today I want a train horn. Get them Sunday drivers out the fast lane.


----------



## jmartel

I looked at the Nautlius but these were supposed to be louder. Plus there's 2 horns. Either way, it's startling, and I was the one pushing the button so I was expecting it.


----------



## Brit

You'll love that Jmart. When I was younger and worked in the same office all the time, I used to cycle to work on a racing bike. I got so fed up with lorries cutting me up that I bought a compressed air horn and put it inside one of those plastic cyclists drinks bottles that you bolt to the frame. Lorries still cut me up, but I gave pedestrians heart attacks on a daily basis.


----------



## jmartel

I'm a little disappointed that I didn't get to use it in anger this morning. Oh well. One of these days it'll happen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about the finger.

That is awesome Paul.

Such cool photos JScoot. I don


----------



## jmartel

There were so many octopus on that dive that I didn't bother taking photos of most of them. Never seen that many in one spot before. I think there was 6 or 7 in one small area, and another couple moving around hunting.










Sailfin Sculpin. Only ever seen them little before saturday night.










Crescent Gunnel. Usually I can't get any photos of these guys before they swim away.


----------



## terryR

Cool stuff, JBrave.
I cannot help but picture all those creatures as quite large, and that will continue to keep me outta the ocean.

double posting like Steff,










Two small miter planes ready to be assembled, but I've decided to wait for a maker's stamp which is on order. I will stamp the bridges, then assemble.

hard to believe these are No. 8 & 9 dovetailed planes for me this year.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool Terry. Whats the makers mark look like?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> After the 6 hours I spent in the rain today I want a train horn. Get them Sunday drivers out the fast lane.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## Slyy

Planes looking great Terry!

Andy, my YouTube wanderings have occasionally led me to motorist vs cyclist videos. I feel like English Semi's (lorries), buses, and Ford Transit drivers are THE WORST.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... I don't recall, have you posted a pic of your scooter JMart?


----------



## terryR

not so big.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. Stamps mean you're happy enough with them to start selling?


----------



## jmartel

Not recently. Here's the whole fleet from a year ago. Mine is the black one in the back (currently has a red gas tank). Grey scoot is the wife's. Red isn't running and I'm going to either drop off at a shop or sell as is.


----------



## terryR

> Nice. Stamps mean you re happy enough with them to start selling?
> 
> - ToddJB


yessir. prices should be fairly high, but fair. Approx $100 per inch in length as per another maker's prices when just starting out.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, you will probably go broke selling 200$ planes that look that nice


----------



## ToddJB

I think that's really fair Terry. 2-3 times a Lie Neilson, but 5-8 times less than someone like Konrad. That price point makes a lot of sense to me - to the market, but the question is, is that a fair price for you to receive for your time and materials?


----------



## terryR

I think it's a fair starting point, Toddster. Each one takes about 30 hours to complete, a lot of which is under magnification. It's certainly not difficult work, like roofing, but very focused. And, the cost of materials is honestly, embarrassingly low. Another reason I'm drawn to the work, I guess. Always enjoyed taking 50 cents worth of rock and making a knife that someone is happy to trade $50 for.

Fridge, I'm looking for a bulk order of Alder to keep cost down. And, I'd be happy to make YOU a $200 plane.


----------



## TheFridge

:O


----------



## woodcox

That's a steal, Terry.

Eww. 









Epoxy wedge. No wonder it didn't last. The eye is tapered all the way to the cheek. 








Which means some filler is needed or three wedges to set it. Maybe one for the sides and two in the long plane?








My first off center turned handle. It worked ok after some rasp strokes to shape. 









A judo chop to a large conveniently located check in 6/4 walnut. I don't need no stinkin axe. 









Also, I refinished, err painted this pos.


----------



## ToddJB

That dresser looks good from my camera angle.


----------



## Brit

Nice job on that hammer Woodie.

Is that dresser sprayed or brushed? Looks good.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you.

Sprayed. It was painted a streaky silver cream color with gold trim. It will be the minions new one and her old little dresser will be turned into a changing table for the boy.


----------



## jmartel

Here's a photo as of this afternoon, Tony. The red ring below the radiator is one of the horns I put on yesterday.


----------



## chrisstef

Good start to the day


----------



## theoldfart

Oops. At least you can still make right turns!


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Gotta love it when your day starts like that Stef 
maybe go out to the truck and spill a hot cup of coffee on your lap to take your mind off of that mess 
That way you can keep the mood for the morning going

Sucks


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Mike. That oughta work. Its funny because the guy on site running the machine used to work here a few years back. He got temporarily laid off from his other job and asked if he could come work with us for a while. Ive had all 3 of the brothers and all 3 of them wreck gear like ive never seen. Never intentionally, but ive seen em bend 4' prybars into tacos.

Time to leave the comfort of my desk to go fix this mess. Good news is that new tracks are a week out!


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Well, hopefully at this point, be an optimist and do as the saying goes:

"Cheer up, Things could be worse"

...pause …

"So, I took the advice and cheered up. And sure enough Things got worse"

hope it all gets better today for you Stef


----------



## bigblockyeti

I worked at a recycling operation for a couple years primarily fixing and maintaining heavy equipment and trucks. We had some folks there that were supremely capable of really tearing stuff up. My favorites were a bed broken clean off a dump truck, arm torn off a CAT 325 at the shoulder and a Case 621 broken in half where it articulates. Treads popped off dozers & shovels was almost a weekly endeavor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's funny that they're startling even though you are the one launching the salvo. Bike looks good JEasyRider.

Such a pisser Stef, sorry man. I hope the day changes its attitude for you.


----------



## TheFridge

Last time I had to replace the track it was spitting out the metal bars like dinosaur bones. Ended up finding a used set for 1200$ in a couple hours. Might worth a shot if you haven't went that route.


----------



## jmartel

Not gonna lie, I want one of those just to play with in my yard. Get bored? Lets go dig some holes.


----------



## TheFridge

That are fun. When I am on it. It is an extension of my being. I wish they had one with two arms. I would be a destroyer.


----------



## chrisstef

2 days out on new track. Im pinch hitting out here in the field limping the machine along on one leg. Moving 3' at a time by lifting up the busted leg with the bucket. Gettin er done one way or another.


----------



## TheFridge

Stitch it back together with some stainless tie wire? Might get you through a couple days if they're gentle.


----------



## jmartel

Got the rest of the new drains below the floor in last night. Just have to tie it into the existing system and pressure test it. Then I can close up the floor for good. Work on the bathroom has been neglected lately. It'll be nice to not have to worry about falling into the crawlspace anymore. Still need to tie in the vents in the attic though. I'd like to think I can still make my Christmas timeframe for finishing. We'll see though. I need to get working.


----------



## bandit571

oh righty…...then…IF you ever get a call from this number: (682)-628-5190 (Alvarado, TX) DO NOT answer it!!!

They are running the IRS SCAM through that number!


----------



## chrisstef

Not a poor idea Fridge. The boys love some zip tie stitching around here.

We managed to get the balance of the slab out but boy was it a pain in the ass. One more day on the hammer out there and that should do it.


----------



## 489tad

A+ on bending a prybar on a taco.


----------



## woodcox

Broke hoes don't sound fun.


















Blo soak.









I've been slowly gathering to finally finish the rorkee chair with some Brazilian shoulders. Templates, a few tools to make and to decide on color are left to start.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice fit on the hammer handle WC. I like those rohrkee chairs. My dad had one and it was pretty comfortable.
Color? How about a nice brown to flow with what wood color you go with?

Stef, a friend of mine has a ranch in NM and uses a dozer (don't know what size) to build roads on that rocky place. One day he was dozing along and it started pulling to the right, looked back and the steel track had broken, miles from a paved road. He had to walk back and call someone with the heavy tools to come fix it. It took a while to say the least.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid work woody.

I cant imagine doing a steel track duck. Thats an 8 hour adventure with heavy equipment included.


----------



## Hammerthumb

4' prybars into tacos? That's how they make Mexican food in the Great Northwet.









So we have the bench complete save for the deadman, which we will finish tomorrow morning. Mike was so ecstatic about the bench that we went down and bought a new Sawstop. Had to spend a few hours assembling.








Wish we had the Sawstop before we started messing with the bench.
So we started the bench on Friday. Some pieces were pre-laminated like the top was just three pieces, and the legs were laminated into 5-1/4" square pieces at 36". So most of what I have done was just the joinery. I have never installed a benchcrafted criss cross system, so this was a learning experience for me. Pretty much finished this evening at about 7pm. That included about 3 hours to assemble the table saw.

I need to get back to work so I can get some rest!

Sorry I have not called Jmart. I see that you have been as busy as I have been.


----------



## Tim457

Nice job on the hammer handle, and I like the cow sides you have there for the rorkhee. That's on my eventual list as well.

Go big or stay home when starting woodworking I see. Sawstop is a good way to get started. Bench looks great too.


----------



## jmartel

It's ok, Paul. I'll take a freshly assembled Sawstop as retribution payment though. And there are some decent taco places here. Nothing like closer to the border, but decent.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lol Mike. That oughta work. Its funny because the guy on site running the machine used to work here a few years back. He got temporarily laid off from his other job and asked if he could come work with us for a while. Ive had all 3 of the brothers and all 3 of them wreck gear like ive never seen. Never intentionally, but ive seen em bend 4 prybars into tacos.
> 
> Time to leave the comfort of my desk to go fix this mess. Good news is that new tracks are a week out!
> 
> - chrisstef


I have said it here before and it applies to this as well… Old Firehouse Proverb - "Never stand too close to any man who is always wearing bandages".


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Not gonna lie, I want one of those just to play with in my yard. Get bored? Lets go dig some holes.
> 
> - jmartel


A guy I worked with bought one. A Bobcat actually and a trailer. We went to every construction company in town and talked to the girls running the office. "Ya know those calls you get for little dirt jobs like residential sewer lines and stuff…the ones that are hardly worth your while even if you were not busy? For every one of them that calls me I will give you a $10.00 referral fee." Six months later he was working every day off from the firehouse and had bought a second bobcat for his brother to run.

Might as well get paid to play in the dirt.


----------



## Slyy

Nice hammer Dubbya C, BLO soak really helps set the wedge there?

Tearing the tracks of sounds almost like a challenge I bet for some of those guys.

Paul, bench is looking great. Apparently I haven't checked the "Work Bench Smack-down" thread in 657 days… probably because it reminds me how much of a slacker I've been for mind, but you posting some of your build over there?


----------



## ToddJB

Thank God I have that information now. Thank you, IP


----------



## bigblockyeti

Canadians or citizens of the USA living in North America are by default Americans as are all of the citizens of South America. Either continent, all Americans so this adds more than a little to the confusion Mr. (or Mrs.) Spammer.


----------



## Tim457

Details of Canadian taxation seems like an odd thing to spam at all, much less a woodworking forum.


----------



## ToddJB

Woodworking is not bound by geopolitical or economic lines, Tim.


----------



## jmartel

I, for one, welcome our new Canadian tax overlords.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm curious, anyone here use an electric shop heater? I'm looking at heat solutions for the shop right now.

I know electric heat will cost more per month than gas. I don't like the variable nature of propane costs (we've had winters where the propane prices are 400% higher than 'normal' before).

My preference would be a sealed gas unit, but so far the quoted costs to run the gas line and install the heater are coming in at 2.5-3x that of installing an electric heater (to the tune of around $3k+ more).

I'm not 100% sure how long it would take to recoup that extra cost, but by my rough estimates it seems like it would be around 8-10 years depending on temperatures and usage.

Plan would be to keep it cooler, like 40-45 when not using it, and then turn it up to around 55-60 when I am/will be using it, and maybe up to 70 when applying finish or using hide glue (if you've ever tried hammer veneering when the shop temp is below 65, you know why)

It's not as much of an issue of whether we can afford it, but more so whether it can be justified. It seems like quite the large jump in cost to go with gas.


----------



## Slyy

Mos, with the insulated garage, I get by on a little $25 Wal-Mart special. I'll admit though, my winters are mild by comparison to yours.


----------



## Mosquito

lol yeah that's probably a true statement. I'm looking at probably an average temperature differential of about 30-40 degrees between inside and outside from December through February, depending on what the winter ends up being like. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have that 8'x16' garage door


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jake - I have not posted the build on the bench thread. I'll do that when I get back to LV.

Gotta say, the Sawstop is an awesome machine. Christmas is coming soon!


----------



## chrisstef

If you wanna pay shipping Mos, ive got about 25 480v, 40A, 3 phase heaters in a connex box. Those fuggers throw some serious heat. We acquired the connex box as back payment for storage. Im not sure if they could be rewired for anything else though.


----------



## TheFridge

Probably not. The fan and controls are the issue.


----------



## DLK

Mos insulate the floor! It will make a huge difference. I use an overhead electric furnace now. Its O.K. when I move I plan to put in a 1/4 ton (or 1/2 ton) mini split. Don't make it so warm that you have humidity and hence rust problems. But in minneapolis I don't think in the winter you can make it too warm, but in the summer air-conditioning will help with the humidity.


----------



## JayT

Mos, what direction does your garage door face? If it's mostly south, you could steal Bob's idea



I've considered making a smaller passive solar heater for my shop out of a wood box, dryer vent hose and some plexiglass. There's lots of plans/ideas out there.

I do have a small electric heater for my shop in the winter, one of those infrared ones. It'll keep my small 110sq ft shop plenty warm in temps down to the teens. For your larger shop and colder winters, it probably wouldn't keep up.


----------



## Hammerthumb

So we went to Seattle yesterday to pick up an end vise. Bought the Sawstop and forgot
the end vise. It's done except for the end vise.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding.


----------



## summerfi

+1 on the solar heater. It's 54 outside right now and I just had to close the garage door because it was 75 inside and getting too warm to work. Yesterday I had it up to 80 inside before I realized it.

I have a small overhead gas heater in my shop that I bought from Lowes. It was around $300 as I recall. I ran the gas line myself from the house to the shop. It wasn't too difficult. I used the flexible stuff. Pretty cheap heat overall. My shop is well insulated. I rarely have the heater on when I'm not in there. It almost never gets down to freezing inside unless I'm not in there for several days. Mos, is your garage door insulated?


----------



## chrisstef

Amazing Paul. Well done and lol @ forgetting the end vice.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, what direction does your garage door face? If it s mostly south, you could steal Bob s idea
> 
> 
> 
> - JayT


That's a good point, South South East. I had considered something like that previously when he first mentioned that, but had since forgotten.



> Mos insulate the floor! It will make a huge difference. I use an overhead electric furnace now. Its O.K. when I move I plan to put in a 1/4 ton (or 1/2 ton) mini split. Don t make it so warm that you have humidity and hence rust problems. But in minneapolis I don t think in the winter you can make it too warm, but in the summer air-conditioning will help with the humidity.
> 
> - Combo Prof


So far I've not found a need for air conditioning, as it's stayed pretty cool so far. I've got a dehumidifier, and next year the plan was to add a vented portable A/C if the dehumidifier caused it to warm up too much. I don't think I'd want to insulate the floor, mainly because I've already got moisture issues, so I don't really want to trap that on the slab. But we'll see, maybe after the outside is re-graded.



> If you wanna pay shipping Mos, ive got about 25 480v, 40A, 3 phase heaters in a connex box. Those fuggers throw some serious heat. We acquired the connex box as back payment for storage. Im not sure if they could be rewired for anything else though.
> 
> - chrisstef


Rewiring compatability aside, I'm not sure if my 100A panel would be too happy with any way I'd be able to come up with 40A 3 phase lol


----------



## Mosquito

> +1 on the solar heater. It s 54 outside right now and I just had to close the garage door because it was 75 inside and getting too warm to work. Yesterday I had it up to 80 inside before I realized it.
> 
> I have a small overhead gas heater in my shop that I bought from Lowes. It was around $300 as I recall. I ran the gas line myself from the house to the shop. It wasn t too difficult. I used the flexible stuff. Pretty cheap heat overall. My shop is well insulated. I rarely have the heater on when I m not in there. It almost never gets down to freezing inside unless I m not in there for several days. Mos, is your garage door insulated?
> 
> - summerfi


It's not so much the 50 degree days I'm worried about, it's more the -10 to 10 degree days. The garage door is insulated, yes, I believe it's R6.5


----------



## Hammerthumb

Preview for the bench thread. Here is Mike and Judy. Proud owners of a new bench. The required Bondo pose:


----------



## duckmilk

Great Bondo and great bench!!

Mos, pellet stoves are entirely enclosed and put out a bunch of heat at little cost. Don't know what the stoves cost, though I have been in a large hunting lodte with 3 (or 4) bedrooms, large kitchen and huge common area and 1 stove kept it quite comfortable. Just a consideration.


----------



## Mosquito

My insurance doesn't like pellet or wood stoves in an 'unoccupied building', which is why to date we haven't been looking at that option. Essentially the shop would either be not covered, or my premium would go up about $160/month, at which point I might as well take the hit for 3-4 months and go electric heat lol


----------



## jmartel

Just invite Fridge up and he can get things heated up in no time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos, I've got an electric heater like this one from Northern tool:

Works fine for me. They have bigger ones. I don't think they're the sort of thing you'd want to run all the time to keep a certain temp in the shop. Too expensive. However, if a guy wants to kick it on an hour before he heads out on a Sat morning, works great. Easy to wire with what you've got too. Mines just 20amp 220V.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, they also sell a small "outhouse" like building. You stuff the building full of firewood ( like a stack of wood Pallets) light the stack and close the door. In the walls of that little shack are waterlines. You then run two lines from the shack to the "A"coil on a forced air furnace. Fire stays out of the shop, hot air gets blown through the shop via the furnace blower. Plus, you can supply hot water to the house.


----------



## Rarebreed68

+1 on the heaters from Northern. My brother has 2 of them in his 30×40 shop. His sidewalls are 12', it is well insulated, and he has 2 ceiling fans that he runs in conjunction with the heat. Most of the time you can only run one of the heaters on low or it gets too hot in the shop to work.


----------



## DanKrager

Solar heaters are over rated unless you can get a HUGE one. I had a 4' x 16' solar panel heating shop air and it did not keep up even taking the edge off sub zero weather. At that time, the shop was not well insulated, so FWIW. 
The cat's meow after in-floor radiant, is overhead (in my case, electrical) radiant, IMHO. I have a 240V 4' twin tube "flash dryer" radiant fixture over my bench and tool chests. I put it on when I'm working and have to turn it off in about an hour. It heats objects rather than air, and I can feel the planes are warm enough I don't need gloves. This also keeps them from condensing moisture like when the air is heated and hits the ice cold iron. Another shot in the afternoon to warm the tools for the night seems to work pretty well.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I've also considered the type of outdoor furnace Bandit refers to, but I was looking at one big enough to heat shop AND house, something like 250,000BTU. The payback was 17 years on a professional installation. Doesn't take much of a banker to figure that one out. 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

All food for thought… I'm curious if anyone has any numbers for running costs? I can justify the doubled initial expense if the pay off isn't going to take 15-20 years lol


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, if you had put the tubing in the concrete, then a small outdoor furnace would be a very reasonable solution. In a simple, small installation like this, they're fairly straightforward to install. That would have been a Cadillac situation. You could still do it by putting a hot water A frame in an old furnace blower, but then you've got hot air, not radiant. Keeps your scrap pile small.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I'd have done a couple things differently if I were starting from the ground up lol


----------



## DanKrager

You'll have to get Fridge to do the electrical math, but my radiant pulls 10 A on each leg of a 220V circuit. At $0.11 per KWH, for the heat it puts out in the time that I run it, madam bookkeeper has not yet complained about the cost if she even notices it. 
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Mos has me thinking about how our bitter winters involve lots of wind and temps in the teens. I can't hardly stand that but it makes me feel more for how it's all a sense of perspective. Coldest temperature we've had was -19 when I was in 4th grade, I was delivering Sunday morning papers. Never wanna do that again.
Also, the wife auditioned for grad school at the University of Wisconsin Madison, the day she flew out the HIGH that day was -23 and there was almost 3 feet of snow on the ground: Hell No.


----------



## TheFridge

> Just invite Fridge up and he can get things heated up in no time.
> 
> - jmartel


Ohhh yeahhh


----------



## Mosquito

lol Slyy when I was at college at NDSU in Fargo we would often have stretches of 5-6 days where the high temperature would never reach above 0, and the wind chill would be kissing the -40 to -50 range. It sounds really weird to explain to people that don't understand, but a positive temperature is such a huge psychological thing at that point that it feels fantastic lol


----------



## TheFridge

I've never experienced the negative temps and by god I hope I never do. I think I might've experienced the teens once and my brain erased that horrific memory.

Hammer. Sweet. Ass. Bench. My good man. And Wo-Man.


----------



## Tim457

I've never experienced really cold like you Minnesotans, but the wind chill did get to -37 a couple winters ago during the polar vortex thing. You need a whole different set of gear to last at those temperatures for more than a minute or two.

A solar heating solution like Bob's supplemented with electric overhead radiant sounds pretty ideal. I've never heard of the flash dryer radiant, not even sure about overhead radiant. Learn some good stuff on this thread. You guyz haz da smarts.

Paul that Bondo pose is awesome, his wife seems properly amused.


----------



## Mosquito

When I worked at Polaris I would hear stories from the department director about how they'd sometimes go for team rides snowmobiling up at the Roseau location, and it would be so cold that they'd have to gear up, and then duct tape everything. Zippers, where the gloves and jacket meet, any part of your face that might be exposed, tape up around the neck where the head sock was, no open face helmets allowed, etc. I don't go snowmobiling that cold. It's not so much that it's too cold to be riding, it's that it's too cold should anything go wrong/stop running…

And for those who don't know and don't want to look up where Roseau is


----------



## 489tad

Paul that bench is a hunk of huge awesomeness.

Stay warm Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Popping a piece of gum in my mouth before walking through the waste water treatment plan was a bad idea first thing this morning.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Popping a piece of gum in my mouth before walking through the waste water treatment plan was a bad idea first thing this morning.
> 
> - chrisstef


HA-nasty maybe some Vicks Vapor-Rub under the nostrils instead


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAH! You're chewing sh1t air.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I launched that piece of gum at the first moment i could. Thankfully i wasnt there long. Oof, that was bad.


----------



## Brit

Don't like to laugh at other people's misfortune but…


----------



## summerfi

The coldest I've experienced was -56F when we lived in Fairbanks many years ago. The coldest temp ever recorded in the continental US was -70F at Rogers Pass, MT on 1/20/54. That is a couple hours east of here. The coldest I've seen in Montana was -36F and the hottest here was 107F. As a young buck in AK I once went backpacking for 3 days when it was -30F.


----------



## TheFridge

Huge cohones this ^ guy


----------



## Mosquito

or none, depending on how the backpacking went lol


----------



## summerfi

The visiting professor from Pennsylvania who accompanied me frost bit his feet, but fortunately my cajones came through fine.


----------



## Tim457

Hah, Bob, I think we're corrupting you on this thread. You were a fine upstanding gentleman that would never have discussed the state of your cojones before coming here.


----------



## summerfi

Blame it on Fridge.


----------



## DLK

I think you may have meant "cojones" . Maybe you keep your cojones in your cajones, but it would be painful.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mmmm dung gum, bubblicious! Just remember, if you can smell it, it's a particle, dito for tasting it.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Mmmm dung gum, bubblicious! Just remember, if you can smell it, it s a particle, dito for tasting it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


All those aromatic terpenes frosting in the air to smell and taste-lovely thoughts


----------



## TheFridge

> Blame it on Fridge.
> 
> - summerfi


I have this effect on people. Seriously.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Mmmm dung gum, bubblicious! Just remember, if you can smell it, it s a particle, dito for tasting it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> All those aromatic terpenes frosting (floating) in the air to smell and taste-lovely thoughts
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes known as "Fresh Country Air"....


----------



## duckmilk

> My insurance doesn t like pellet or wood stoves in an unoccupied building , which is why to date we haven t been looking at that option. Essentially the shop would either be not covered, or my premium would go up about $160/month, at which point I might as well take the hit for 3-4 months and go electric heat lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Dratted insurance companies. After all, it would be occupied while you were using it. Those stoves are really efficient and safe from what I've seen.


----------



## Mosquito

I wouldn't be opposed to small electric to maintain temperature when I'm not using it, and a wood burning stove for when I am, as I have a hard time getting rid of scraps and let them just pile up because I might use them some day… if I could convert them into heat, it would be a lot easier lol


----------



## TheFridge

Burn baby burn is my motto.


----------



## DLK

If you live in a city how do you burn the scaps?


----------



## bandit571

Build a fire pit…..


----------



## DLK

> Build a fire pit…..
> 
> - bandit571


Well for my retirement house the city code says recreational fires are allowed:

Recreational fires should use only seasoned wood as fuel, and shall have a footprint no greater than 3 feet.

which is fine, but it also says

Shall not be conducted within 25 feet of a structure or combustible materials

which may be impossible. My yard is just too small I think. But I will check measurements next time I get there.

Reading further it also says:

Garbage, construction products, etc. shall not be burned at any time, and all fires should be in a fire ring, pit or manufacturer container designed for this use.

Would lumber cutoffs be considered construction products?

But it seems an outdoor fireplace is allowed. Probably smoke out my neighbors.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, fire pit usually. Ours just restricts it to wood and branches no smaller than 1" in diameter. Similar 25' and 3' footprint, etc. Shavings to start, then feed it branches and scrap wood until either I run out (hasn't happened yet), or get sick of it lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Finally finished the kitchen light project. What do ya think?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Would lumber cutoffs be considered construction products?_" - are you seriously saying you'd worry that the fire-police would come and bust you for burning cutoffs?


----------



## Mosquito

I don't worry about it. We burn branches smaller than 1" all the time to get rid of them. They burn fast enough that as long as you've got bigger stuff in there, even if the Fire Department showed up it would be hard to tell anyway. I mean, I've still got to START the fire, right? That's what those were for 

I think what they mean in particular with the construction products is more aimed at treated lumber/plywood, likely for the chemicals involved


----------



## AnthonyReed

My point was that even entertaining the concern that burning cutoffs might be in violation or not, could be a sign that a person may need to reevaluate their life.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> "Would lumber cutoffs be considered construction products?_" - are you seriously saying you d worry that the fire-police would come and bust you for burning cutoffs?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


nice Tony lol -and yes in some locales they do come and squawk.

Short story-a few years ago I had a pine tree near the end of my driveway go down with a storm. After cutting up the tree and mowing around the stump for awhile, I decided that I would burn out the stump. I do have a 3 acre lot (so it wasn't like I had a neighbor right next to me) and the stump was surrounded by my nice green wet grass yard. Once I got the stump burning well, I headed inside for a minute as I was finishing up moving a mattress and furniture back in the bedroom after putting a hardwood floor down in there. I was in the middle of wrestling a box spring thru the hallway into the bedroom upstairs when the doorbell rings. 
Standing there was one of our fine police officer, and he proceeded to inform me that if I persisted in burning the stump, I had to drag a garden hose out to the fire (this is a 3 acre lot and the stump is on the perimeter of the property abutting a side road) or move the stump (YEAH) CLOSER TO THE HOUSE into a fire pit. Failure to comply with his request would result in calling the fire department to respond to a brush fire and I, the homeowner, would be charged for the call since I started 'The FIRE".

SO I decided that it would be fairly comical to drag a few hundred feet of garden hose to the fire, BUT the officer waited in my driveway to make sure that I was dragging a water hose to the fire. SO after he departed, I proceeded to dig out the remains of this burning root ball and stump and place it on a wheelbarrow, transported it to my little fire pit in the back yard and let it burn in the back yard much closer to the house, which in my mind, was far less safe then it burning in the middle of the yard. The local police were now happy that my burning stump was much safer near the house and in compliance with local burn ordinances. I kicked back in the lawnchair and tended the fire.

Some rules and ordinances make sense and some are unbelievably dumb.

my 2 cents


----------



## ShaneA

^if you would not have had sufficient length of garden hose, would pissing on it have frowned upon?

Was he called out there or did he just notice it, and take it upon himself to keep the city safe?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> ^if you would not have had sufficient length of garden hose, would pissing on it have frowned upon?
> 
> Was he called out there or did he just notice it, and take it upon himself to keep the city safe?
> 
> - ShaneA


Just driving by and noticed an "unattended fire" I asked if hot dogs and marshmallows would make it legal? He didn't find my sense of levity very appropriate apparently. At least he didn't write me a ticket, which would have really got my blood pressure up. Peaceful resolution to a stupid ordinance.

So Mos rebel against the system-burn those cut-offs in a fire pit-stir it up a little lol


----------



## jmartel

Usually if you are using it as a way to cook food, it alleviates some of the restrictions. So keep a pack of marshmellows there and claim that if confronted.


----------



## DLK

> "Would lumber cutoffs be considered construction products?_" - are you seriously saying you d worry that the fire-police would come and bust you for burning cutoffs?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Well it's a new to me city for me to live in. But as I understand it there are some strict rules. For example you cannot store directly on the ground. It must be elevated by 8 inches. And my house is half a block from the high school and one block from the hospital , so highly visible. In Particular while school is in session I cannot park on the street until after 3pm. This is causing havoc with trying to unload a trailer, which would be nearly impossible to park in the driveway.

But I have not really discovered the rules and what you can get away with. It's a small house on a small lot most of which is taken up by the garage and to be wood shop. Even in the country city I live in now you are not allowed a fire pit. But you can burn off the ground.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell, someone pour the whiskey. The good strong stuff please.


----------



## theoldfart

Wazza matta 'lil buddy?


----------



## chrisstef

Too many jobs. Not enough manpower.

Just been one hell of a week. Been runnin wire to wire everyday. Im beat!


----------



## ToddJB

Gotcha covered buddy


----------



## DLK

Been reading through the city code

Any rubbish or unused material stored outside is not allowed.

So where will I air dry lumber.

House/street Numbers cannot be displayed on a mailbox, tree, post in yard, etc.

Weird but I can live with it.


----------



## jmartel

Just air dry it behind your house. No one will pay attention to it if you can't see it from the street.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Been reading through the city code
> 
> Any rubbish or unused material stored outside is not allowed.
> 
> So where will I air dry lumber.
> 
> House/street Numbers cannot be displayed on a mailbox, tree, post in yard, etc.
> 
> Weird but I can live with it.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Just call the lumber drying pile a whimsical work of art which is specifically arranged to allow the finish to weather naturally, which is safer for the environment than normal finishing processes .. HAHA rules and regulations between cities are wacky for sure


----------



## DLK

.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Just got back from helping my brother move a pantry cabinet he's making for his kitchen into place and he handed me this old Stanley Sweetheart #282 floor scraper he picked up at a yard sale for $5. 
He figured since I'm the one who collects and restores hand planes, I might want it. Will make a great glue scraper on glue-ups.


----------



## chrisstef

Cha got there Todd? I been sippin a new whiskey called Boondocks. 92 proof. Curl your chest hairs.


----------



## ToddJB

Not heard of Boondocks.

Rocking some Blantons. It's a staple at the house. It's not free, but I drink it slow enough that it's worth it.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh Blantons. Gotcha. Im in the same boat, ill pay for the good stuff , i dont drink it fast enough. Ive got an eye on Green Spot next.


----------



## Slyy

Rubbing elbows with local elite tonight. $5,000 a plate dinner and the wife's got the inside track working for the organization. Cheers boys!


----------



## chrisstef

Go git em tiger ^. Rowwrr.

Cheers boys


----------



## Slyy

Just Crown around here, plenty of Fat Tire on tap though. $300 raffle tickets, I feel poor.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats a $300 raffle ticket win? Weeks vacation i hope.


----------



## Slyy

> Whats a $300 raffle ticket win? Weeks vacation i hope.
> 
> - chrisstef


Some kinda $12,000 ring. Person who won it bought 5 tickets…... pretty sure she could afford the ring all by herself.

Did I mention open bar?


----------



## ToddJB

You did mention an open bar - that was stocked with Crown…. for 5k a plate I would have hoped for something better, or at least less Canadian.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Purple / black ensemble for the affair.

Wealthy whiskey.


----------



## putty

A while back I was working in the shop with the garage door open, a neighborhood guy walked by and saw my bandsaw. He asked if he could use it for some Adirondack chairs he was making…stupid me, I said sure.

First thing this idiot did was put a water bottle on my table saw top, I moved it and he just looked at me like what is wrong with that. Then he unloads a bunch of pressure treated lumber that was dripping with water. What I thought was just cutting a few radiuses turned into cutting all his chair pieces, the asshole broke my 60.00 bandsaw blade, and when he was done, he gathered up all his stuff and left me with the mess!!! On the way out he said he would have me over for a beer…. (uh, I don't think so)

So, now whenever someone tells him that they are making some kind of Anna White crap he tells them "hey I have this friend with a planer, or I have this friend with a jointer.

I got another text last week from this asshole that a friend of his needed help jointing wood for a 9' table top,
I don't mind helping people but this crap has to stop!!!

Sorry for the rant


----------



## terryR

oh the horror!
dude, lie. Tell them your jointer needs new blades and ask if they want to contribute to the cost.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn putty. I usually put it out there like this to people I just met or hardly know: you break it, you buy it, you clean your mess. I come off assholish most the time but hey.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude aint got much for manners now does he Putty. Id take Terry's route and lie through my teeth. Or crap in a bag, light it on fire, put it on his porch then ring and run.


----------



## TheFridge

There's no need to lie when being a blatant a hole works so well


----------



## summerfi

Never ever leave your garage door open. A pair of vicious dogs helps too. And you could put up one of these.










Seriously, I'd send him a bill for a replacement bandsaw blade.


----------



## duckmilk

> A while back I was working in the shop with the garage door open, a neighborhood guy walked by and saw my bandsaw. He asked if he could use it for some Adirondack chairs he was making…stupid me, I said sure.
> 
> First thing this idiot did was put a water bottle on my table saw top, I moved it and he just looked at me like what is wrong with that. Then he unloads a bunch of pressure treated lumber that was dripping with water. What I thought was just cutting a few radiuses turned into cutting all his chair pieces, the asshole broke my 60.00 bandsaw blade, and when he was done, he gathered up all his stuff and left me with the mess!!! On the way out he said he would have me over for a beer…. (uh, I don t think so)
> 
> So, now whenever someone tells him that they are making some kind of Anna White crap he tells them "hey I have this friend with a planer, or I have this friend with a jointer.
> 
> I got another text last week from this asshole that a friend of his needed help jointing wood for a 9 table top,
> I don t mind helping people but this crap has to stop!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant
> 
> - putty


I'll be sure to help clean up next time I'm there Putty. I don't want to get on your bad side after reading this.
And I'll bring more beer.


----------



## putty

Lol Duck, That rant was not directed at you


----------



## woodcox

Putty, just build a quiet shop out the back. Secluded if you will and perhaps bigger. Then set that fuggers patio on fire. Discretely. That would make me feel better.

Leather tooled up. 








Chair bondage. 









Swiped the old oak ladder trolley from work. Could be cool at home in the shop once cleaned up. 








I have about 20' of the tube track, also.


----------



## duckmilk

The chair's looking nice WC. Love those old ladders. Like a library ladder, right?


----------



## jmartel

Putty, it would probably be something crappy like a Natty Light, too. Not even anything good.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey now. There's nothing wrong with natty light or pabst. Bad taste is still a taste


----------



## Brit

*Putty* - That sucks. Funny thing is that most people don't bother asking me once they know I work with hand tools. "Can I use one of your vintage rip saws to resaw this slab?" is not a question you'll often hear. LOL.

On another note, my good lady made a delicious beef stew today in the slow cooker. Served up in a giant Yorkshire pudding. It doesn't get much better than that chaps.


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like it doesnt suck Andy. Stef loves some stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Narcisist ^


----------



## chrisstef

Bahaha. Stew. Stef loves stew.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef loves Stu? If so then narcissism is just one of your issues! I'l let Fridge take over now.


----------



## duckmilk

Yorkshire pudding, I had to google it and found out it is made of flour, egg and milk baked into a bowl shape? Like a bread bowl?
I had heard of Yorkshire pudding but just found out it is not a pudding? Very interesting!


----------



## duckmilk

Getting ready to feed horses and watch the world series. Beer involvement depends on how exciting the game is ;-)


----------



## Brit

Calendar contender?


----------



## chrisstef

Centerfold ^


----------



## TheFridge

It needs to be dreamy around the edges though


----------



## Brit

Never mind dreamy. Do you know how long it took me to get that fuggin thing to balance like that at the same time the bubble was in the middle of the vial? I even blocked out all the clutter in the background with some bubble wrap and threw it out of focus to draw your eye to the teeth. That's art that is!


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, Brit! Well done. I was so taken in by your careful composition, I didn't even realize the background had been "bubbled"! Definitely centerfold material.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Nice work there  maybe try some hot glue and a meat skewer from the chop next time?


----------



## terryR

Very cool shot, Andy. One of these days I'll get up the nerve to try filing little steel teeth again.

But for now, infill planes. This should make a cute little bhogger. A No.31 steel dovetailed thumb plane. 4.5" long, iron is 1" wide. I'll make a better lever cap and stuff the rest of the blackwood in today.


----------



## Brit

That's gonna be a beauty Terry. Just out of interest, what's wrong with that lever cap?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Andy. Nothing wrong, but it belongs to another tool. I'll make another that's slightly longer and a larger knob.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice work again Terry.

Couple of ongoing tasks in the shop. First up, fine tuning the new-to-me MF #21. Drilling the top side cleats for the low boy I'm building.









I came to the realization that time building crates to move my shop would be better spent refurbishing old tool chests and using them to move my shop. Next up in the que.









I have a line on another much bigger one!


----------



## jmartel

Thinking about the new shop layout a bit, but what's the consensus on lumber racks? Vertical or horizontal? I'll have 10' ceilings, minus drywall and some plywood bottom for a vertical rack. Not sure if that's enough.

Vertical is easier to sort through, but I could hold longer wood (giggity) on a normal horizontal rack. Horizontal I would need a step stool to get the stuff from the upper racks down.


----------



## Brit

Stump 1, Andy 0. I can't remember the last time I ached this much.


----------



## chrisstef

I prefer horizontal jmart. Less bowing. I think i get about 200bf on my rack.

Stump bustin is brutal work Andy. I might have gone the charcoal route. Dig hole around stump, dump 2 bags of charcoal, ignite.

Had to help my lil brother move in the pouring rain today. Hour to his place, load up, hour to the new place, off load, 45 minutes to drop the truck off, 30 minutes back home. Im beat.


----------



## Brit

I doubt it would burn stef. The stump is saturated with water. I like the idea though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

All this talk about manual labor makes me tired.


----------



## chrisstef

Get back to foldin that laundry ^


----------



## duckmilk

> I doubt it would burn stef. The stump is saturated with water. I like the idea though.
> 
> - Brit


Why not use a large auger bit and drill multiple deep holes into it to speed up the rotting process? Maybe dump something in the holes to accelerate the process?

Nice to see you have your fire extinguishers handy Tim ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

I was coming back from town and heard this guy's name mentioned. Though I recognized the name, I couldn't place it so I googled it when I got home. Comedian songwriter, Jim Stafford:


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Get back to foldin that laundry ^
> 
> - chrisstef


LOL, It's the basket the dog keeps his toys in. Or I should say, the basket I keep the dog's toys in since he never puts them back..


----------



## JayT

jmart, if I was designing from scratch with tall ceilings, I'd do horizontal on the top half of the wall, ending about 5ft above the floor. That would leave room for sheet goods or tools like a jointer or planer underneath. Yes, getting on a ladder to pull lumber is a pain, but I only sort through lumber once per project, so would rather have it out of the way and use the floor space for things that are used more often and cannot go up high.


----------



## chrisstef

> Get back to foldin that laundry ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> LOL, It s the basket the dog keeps his toys in. Or I should say, the basket I keep the dog s toys in since he never puts them back..
> 
> - KelvinGrove


My grams had the same one. Its cool. Put those feet back on the hassok. Its sunday.


----------



## DLK

*Duck* You made me smile. I remember Jim Stafford. He was very funny.
Here are the lyrics to Cow Patty in case you want to do a little singing.

From the badlands came the killer, he lived by his knife and the gun
He'd cut you just for standing and shoot you if you tried to run
He was as big as a tree and did what he pleased and everything he did was bad
They said, if you was to kill him it'd only make him mad

From the goodlands came the cowgirl, Patti was her name
She was hot on the trail of that killer on a moped she called Flame
'Cause the killer had killed her daddy just for spittin' in the road
And you only had to kill her daddy once to get that gal p.o.'d

CHORUS:
Yippee-i-ay, Cow Patti.
Yippee-i-ay, Cow Patti.
She rode into town to find the man that killed her daddy
Yippee-i-ay, Cow Patti.

The killer hit town at daybreak, ate the door off the local saloon
He started to drink, you could tell there'd be a showdown soon
Patti hit town in a cloud of dust, Old Flame was buzzin' like a saw
And the whole town got quiet as a church when the killer stepped out for the draw

Forty shots rang out, forty people fell
Patti and the killer missed each other but they shot the town to hell

Chorus

The killer took a step toward Patti, said, "It's time I gunned you down" 
But he slipped in something that was laying in the street and was shot before he hit the ground
Yes, the killer slipped and it cost him his life and Patti said, as she raced out of town
"You got to watch your step, when you know the chips are down."

Chorus


----------



## jmartel

Jay, that's how I had it in the last shop. With 3 racks. I'm not sure about warping if stored vertically. Never heard of that if the lumber is dried.


----------



## TheFridge

Vertical sounds awesome.


----------



## DanKrager

JRackBuilder, my lumber racks are all horizontal. Six vertical 4×6" oak sawn posts bolted 6" side to the wall with one 1/4" all thread through the wall at the top per post is the only attachment to the building. They sit loose on the floor against the wall. Every 30" vertically I have a tapered dovetail notch in the 4" side of the post where a sawn oak 2×4 mates as a tapered dovetail pin, no other fasteners. This allows minor adjustment for leveling a "shelf" depending upon how tightly the 2×4 is driven into the taper. This rack is 12' long and 10' high and the 24" long shelf arms have been loaded floor to ceiling with hardwoods, some hedge boards, and there has never been a hint of trouble. The first shelf is 30" off the floor leaving room for shallow pallets of glass sheets, misc stuff. 
Planer sits in front middle of this rack, so I try to use one shelf for in-feed and out-feed in conjunction with a parts cart.

In a 10' ceiling my plywood stands vertically in a 48" x 48" angle iron rack subdivided by arms that keep the sheets from all leaning against one end or the other. It can be moved about with a pallet jack.

Good luck.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

It's not much, but I got the mortiser moved out to the shop and out of the garage today, then made a cheap mobile base for it (or keep it off the cement and easy to move around when I paint, base).

The 2×4's were left overs from the little jig I made for cutting the insulation, and the wheels were for something else that didn't work out. I may get better wheels, though. These ones are only locking wheels, not locking rotation, so it still wiggles a bit.



















Also, with it designed this way, the foot lever doesn't hit the ground anymore, and I've still got more travel than when it's on the ground.


----------



## ToddJB

I like it, Mos. I'm excited to see here up and running.

Woody, I've been doing some leather work lately, too. I'll be posting a project for the current swap in about a week.

Took the kiddos climbing today. It was perfect weather.


----------



## Brit

That looks like a lot of fun Todd.


----------



## DLK

I am very impressed Todd. I tried climbing once at Vedauwoo, Wyoming when I lived in Laramie and in my mid thirties. But it do not go well, because I am terrified of heights. I am told my Father when I was 2 took me up a high tower and held me over the edge so that later in life I would not have a fear of heights. It didn't work. My parents were divorced when I reached 3.


----------



## Tugboater78

Call me an asshole, one.more.time.









9yr old daughter forgot how to tie her shoes the other morning, so i wrote a note to her teacher…

No i didnt send it on, but she was sure upset…


----------



## Tugboater78

As of yesterday, my repaired knee feels almost 100%
My other knee, is having same symptoms now…










Does anyone else think of maggots and worms, when they see one of these boxes?


----------



## putty

Makes me think of cats


----------



## Tim457

Jmart, I had read that vertical racks can cause bowing too but my shop has not even 8' ceilings so I didn't look into it more because vertical wasn't much of an option.

Todd that's awesome, my kids would totally love that, especially when they were younger, but I don't know enough about it to take them. The one time I went to a climbing gym back when I was in really good shape, my forearms were completely spent well before the time was up.


----------



## Slyy

Belay On Todd!

Party was good, lots of money raised for the Orchestra and some great children's music programs.

Time to get sore and finish flattening a bench top…


----------



## terryR

So.

Now we have TWO dogs with over a grand invested in them. In addition to the huge livestock guardian dog, which doesn nothing but bark at ME all day every day, today our 10 year old chow/shepard mix had surgery to repair one of her ACL's.

Wonder if it's too late for me to attend veterinary school at age 52?


----------



## Mosquito

might be worth it Terry lol


----------



## Rarebreed68

Here's a link to another fun Canadian singer. I'm sure most everyone here knows a guy like the one in this song.






enjoy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool Todd! Fearless spuds, just amazing.


----------



## ToddJB

Not totally fearless. Both asked to come down after a certain height. But I am super proud that they can begin to mentally trust the equipment and me, even if that logic shuts down at about 15 feet.

Tug, give that body a break, brother.


----------



## jmartel

Flying home tonight. Been visiting the parents in Pittsburgh all weekend. Need to get back to work on the house if I'm going to make my Christmas deadline.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Flying home tonight. Been visiting the parents in Pittsburgh all weekend. Need to get back to work on the house if I m going to make my Christmas deadline.
> 
> - jmartel


jworldtraveler-where in Pittsburgh? Its where I grew up and still have family-Tug goes by where I grew up on his boat trips on the Ohio-If I fly a DJI drone up a couple hundred feet in the air from my old house in PA I get a clear view of the nuclear plant on the Ohio there in Shippingport PA


----------



## jmartel

I grew up in Murrysville on Rt 22 east of the city.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Wonder if it's too late for me to attend veterinary school at age 52?
> 
> - terryR


Assuming you can get in next fall you will be 58 when you graduate. In four years you will be 58 even if you don't go to school. I say go for it.


----------



## TheFridge

Then you can start an infill horseshoe craze


----------



## Mosquito

I'm annoyed, someone decided to rear-end me, after we had both been stopped at a stop light for at least 20-30s. She claimed the light turned green and I didn't move when she thought I would (I was 3rd in line, and the light was not yet green, but whatever). Not that hard of a hit, so everyone involved was fine, but enough to leave two gouges from her license plate screws, and a small crease in my bumper from the license plate frame. Nothing major, but it bugs me, given that it doesn't even have 6,000 miles on it and it wasn't something stupid that I did. The fact that we were BOTH stopped for an extended period of time prior to her hitting me kind of dumbfounds me too.


----------



## TheFridge

That sucks. In louisiana if you rear end someone you're pretty much always at fault unless you're stopped on the interstate. I'd be calling their insurance on a car with that mileage.


----------



## Brit

> ...She claimed the light turned green and I didn t move when she thought I would…
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm with Fridge on this one Mos. Even if the lights did turn green, she shouldn't have moved because there was a big stationary red truck in front of her. Does she do the same thing with old ladies crossing the road? "The lights turned green and she wasn't fast enough, so I gave her a nudge."

I wish her a major transmission failure late at night in the middle of nowhere where there's no cell signal.


----------



## Brit

I was just going through my photos of my recent U.S. holiday and came across this shot. Personally, I think respect is due to the carriage makers of old. They knew a thing or two. Can I get an Amen brothers?


----------



## Tugboater78

So i started to pull up floor in what was formerly the kitchen. This corner dropped off 2 inches over 12ft span. Found out why, the stacked rock foundation had caved in and everything sitting on raw dirt and rotted, ao i get to rip off siding, jack up this end of house and rebuild the base. Also dig out a crawlspace of a 12×14 area, 3ft deep or so, by hand Anyone wanna come help?

Off to round 3 of therapy this mornin, after i put kids on bus.

Stop at orange box otw home and pick up a new elec meter box so i can rebuild and upgrade from 100A service to 200A. Already have a recycled box and header and piping i salvaged from my parents old apartment building, which is being demolished. Whoever pulled it all off, musta took a sledge to both meterboxes.. oh well.


----------



## Mosquito

> That sucks. In louisiana if you rear end someone you re pretty much always at fault unless you re stopped on the interstate. I d be calling their insurance on a car with that mileage.
> 
> - TheFridge





> ...She claimed the light turned green and I didn t move when she thought I would…
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> I m with Fridge on this one Mos. Even if the lights did turn green, she shouldn t have moved because there was a big stationary red truck in front of her. Does she do the same thing with old ladies crossing the road? "The lights turned green and she wasn t fast enough, so I gave her a nudge."
> 
> I wish her a major transmission failure late at night in the middle of nowhere where there s no cell signal.
> 
> - Brit


I'm glad everyone was alright, and that it was only cosmetic, but definitely annoying. I'm planning on going to the Subaru dealer to see what a replacement painted bumper with bumper cover would cost, and what it would cost for them to replace it. I've watched a video on how to remove and reattach it, and I'm confident I could do it on my own. I'm not sure the bumper would be cheap, though, so if it was something that would end up going to insurance I'd likely just have Subaru install it at that point, because if insurance is already paying labor why not.

It might sound dumb, but when I'm at a red light, I wait for the car in front of me to move before I move. I might be in the minority there, but it's worked great for me for the past 14 years…


----------



## chrisstef

Amen Andy.

Hoping that soil is nice and sandy for ya Tug.

Happy Halloween you freaks.


----------



## Brit

I agree Mos, that is one of my accident avoidance rules too. A green light should mean proceed only if it is safe to do so. One of my other rules is if you've been waiting behind another vehicle at a T-junction, make absolutely sure they've gone before you pull out. Someone ran into the back of my car a few years back because they thought I'd gone when I hadn't.

On another note, saw this on holiday and thought you lot might appreciate it:


----------



## TerryDowning

Amen to the Carriage Builders knowing a thing or two (and probably a lot more than that).


----------



## Brit

Yeah Happy Halloween! An American import we could do without IMO. Bah humbug!

One of the RV parks we stayed at had a good display I loved the posable skeletons:


----------



## Slyy

Mos, nothing better than essentially being told it was your fault for not moving out of her way…..

Andy, the 'ol All Hallow's Eve is the wife's favorite, was looking forward to our first decorations at the new place but, alas, we have a Third Eye Blind concert to attend tonight!


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like you two are living the semi-charmed kind of life, Jake.


----------



## MrFid

> Mos, nothing better than essentially being told it was your fault for not moving out of her way…..
> 
> - Slyy


Some people feel that they cannot admit fault whenever an accident occurs. It's a shame human decency has gone the way of the dodo, but that's not what we're here to discuss. 

In any state, the insurance company will determine her to be 100% at fault. You should not bother to do it yourself. Go through insurances. They will find you not at fault, and they cannot legally raise your rate for a not at fault accident. Plus, it will make her rates go up with her insurance, which (a) diffuses the cost of insurance, thus costing you less in the end (not how it works in principle, but in theory…), and (b) sends her a financial message that it's not okay to hit the gas pedal while looking at her phone, especially with someone in front of her. I can almost guarantee that's what was happening. I have been rear-ended from dead stops 4 times in the past 6 years. In all cases I was found not at fault. My insurance hasn't gone up since I've never had an at fault accident.


----------



## summerfi

Mos, yes definitely turn it over to insurance. A few years ago my wife was rear ended at a T intersection by a guy with no insurance. He gave her a sob story and she felt sorry for him, but fortunately she called me. I arrived at the scene and saw damage, but it didn't look extreme. I decided we should call the police so we had a police report. They cited the guy for no insurance. It turned out the insurance company totaled the car due to hidden damage. Our insurance payed and then sued the guy, but I don't think they ever collected. Moral of the story - with today's vehicles there is often a LOT more hidden damage than first appears because vehicles are designed to collapse when impacted. I will always call the police on even the most minor accident to get it on the record.


----------



## DanKrager

Happy birthday, Terry.

May you find an airport for all your planes.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah, Happy birthday Terry.

Enjoy the show Jake.

Agreed Andy carriage making is incredible work.

Sorry Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Lotta rear end talk around here. KG's gettin excited. You boys better keep it down.

You guys think a jewelry polishing machine would be decent as a powered strop? Ive got a clean out in an old retail jewelry store that pulled a midnight move and I spotted one of the polishers in there.


----------



## ToddJB

They're just basically benching grinders - so yeah.


----------



## woodcox

Pear wood. 



































And a free vacuum pump to make my wood hard af.


----------



## Slyy

> Sounds like you two are living the semi-charmed kind of life, Jake.
> 
> - jmartel


Indeed JNarcolepsySlide, they are playing the whole first album. Downtown OKC was home to a Ford dealership and assembly plant at the turn of last century. A whole revitalization is taking place down there and there is a new Museum/Hotel in the old Ford place called 21C, has a killer restaurant inside. The concert is at the old assembly plant adjacent to the Showroom come Hotel. Went to its first concert a while back: Better Than Ezra plus The Wallflowers.


----------



## Brit

If you guys are watching Blue Planet II with David Attenborough you should be. Some of the most incredible underwater footage I've ever seen. I bet Jdiver is.


----------



## Brit

Holy cow, I've just seen an ugly fish get a sex change.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Andy…Tony is working thru some tough and personal issues right now. Calling him and ugly fish is not supporting him in his trying times. Apparently a sex change is quite traumatic?


----------



## chrisstef

Haha ^


----------



## Brit

Sorry Tony.

That was the strangest thing though. This female fish fancied being top dog, but a big ugly male fish had that role. The female fish disappeared into a hole in the rock where it changed itself into a male, came back out, kicked the male fishes ass and took on the role of top dog so it could mate with the other females. That's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggin' Shane, always startin' ish. I remain all man. I saw 7' last weekend, he may vouch for me.


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin Spacey can vouch for Tony, too.


----------



## ShaneA

With solid references from 7' and Kevin Spacey, well…


----------



## Slyy

I bet Spacey made T call him KPax too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Total hyperbole Todd, it was in passing at Sundance. Damn it. Slander mongers.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, yes definitely turn it over to insurance. A few years ago my wife was rear ended at a T intersection by a guy with no insurance. He gave her a sob story and she felt sorry for him, but fortunately she called me. I arrived at the scene and saw damage, but it didn t look extreme. I decided we should call the police so we had a police report. They cited the guy for no insurance. It turned out the insurance company totaled the car due to hidden damage. Our insurance payed and then sued the guy, but I don t think they ever collected. Moral of the story - with today s vehicles there is often a LOT more hidden damage than first appears because vehicles are designed to collapse when impacted. I will always call the police on even the most minor accident to get it on the record.
> 
> - summerfi


I agree. If anyone remembers the saga I went through with my Forester and the parking ramp maintenance contractors causing $3800 worth of paint chip damage to my car, the first thing I did was call the police to get them out there for a police report. She, in her words, stated that I did not move, so it's clear in the report that I had been and remained stationary. I disagree with her saying the light turned green, but either way… I'm intending to stop at the Subaru Dealer today on the way home and see if they'll look at it for me and go from there. I'm about 95% sure I'll have the bumper replaced regardless of how it goes down.


----------



## jmartel

> If you guys are watching Blue Planet II with David Attenborough you should be. Some of the most incredible underwater footage I ve ever seen. I bet Jdiver is.
> 
> - Brit


I haven't seen it yet, but I plan to. Been away all weekend.

Found some good footage today from someone diving in Alaska though. Salmon sharks and jellies.


----------



## terryR

> Happy birthday, Terry.
> 
> May you find an airport for all your planes.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Thanks, guys.


----------



## Slyy

God are some people in this world dumb and terrible…...


----------



## theoldfart

^ New York?


----------



## Slyy

Not specifically but yes.


----------



## duckmilk

> ^ New York?
> 
> - theoldfart


Just watched some news coverage. I'm dumbfounded, raises my hackles.


----------



## chrisstef

Rolled out with 21 kids, 30+ adults, beer, whiskey and wine. Straight stormin normandy around the neighborhood.


----------



## Slyy

You look taller in that costume than I had pictured Stef.


----------



## bandit571

"Aren't you a little short for a Stormtrooper?"


----------



## duckmilk

^ Oh my, that brings back memories on this thread or the workbench thread a few years back about someone's actual size. Was it about Big Red, or someone else? Help me out here you guys with a better memory. I do remember it was funny.


----------



## Mosquito

We set a new record this year, we were up to 8. One more than last year!


----------



## Slyy

8 what Mos?


----------



## Slyy

Looking at a jointer. It's an Oliver 144, 8". Wondering about the outfeed table. From other pictures online, it looks like the cutter head has a piece separate from the actual tables on both the infeed and outfeed sides. Can't tell if it took a hit from something or if it is supposed to be able to look like this. What y'all think?


----------



## DLK

> We set a new record this year, we were up to 8. One more than last year!
> 
> - Mosquito


Got home early with a headache and feeling louse. Took a nap. At 5:05pm took dog for walk returned at 5:25 and missed all the tricker treaters. My tenant (in the apartment above the detached garage) said some came to my door. I have 60 kit-kats left (because I ate 4). So this year I saw 0.


----------



## Mosquito

> 8 what Mos?
> 
> - Slyy


Trick-or-Treaters. First year we didn't participate because my wife was at work and I was not at home, and last year we got 7. Last year, tough, was 7 in 4 groups, this year was 8 in 3 lol


----------



## jmartel

0 Treaters here. The town shuts down the main street and all the kids go down there and trick or treat at the businesses. More central location for everyone, and we don't have to bother with candy. Win-win for me.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, looks like it's bolted on separately. Should be a able to loosen it up and relevel. Unless it's bowed or warped.


----------



## TheFridge

Let's catch up: amen, after only 15 min with unfettered access to candy my kids twitching like they were up 4 days on meth (yay Halloween), even if you feel sorry for them at least get a signed statement & video with confession & many pics of damage. When the insurance company tried to weasel out of paying with no police report they 
paid for damages very quickly after I informed them of the evidence I had. Loser had a suspended license and was in his girlfriends truck and it was after a 13 hour day. I was red to go. Before I got the check some other dick totaled the car which was JUST paid off.

Halloween was pretty dead this year after being non existent after the flood last year. Not complaining. Pops towed a trailer with his side by side, we didn't run over anyone, we didn't have to jump any speeders, and the kiddies didn't go into sugar comas. I'd have to call it a success.


----------



## jmartel

I've been considering buying a dash cam and a rear cam for the car. Seems like the smart thing to do now that it's getting so cheap to put in. Should get one for the bike, too.

Picked up some new boots this weekend. Decided to get good ones for once and bought some Redwings. Was disappointed that about 3/4 of the store was made in China/Vietnam. Not going to spend that kind of money on boots that aren't made in US/Canada/Yurp. Found a pair of US made ones for a bit more though.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, they're similar to New Balance now. You have to go with certain models to get the US ones. My daily wearers are the Iron Rangers (US), and I don't remember what model my work boots are but I think they are an overseas model.


----------



## jmartel

I got the 4404's since they were waterproof, insulated, and are supposedly good in oil for when I have to crawl tanks. Joked with the wife that I should have gotten the logger boots so I can see what it's like being taller than 5'8 for a change.

Dealing with the break in process now.


----------



## Mosquito

> I ve been considering buying a dash cam and a rear cam for the car. Seems like the smart thing to do now that it s getting so cheap to put in. Should get one for the bike, too.
> 
> - jmartel


One thing I told the guy at the Subaru dealer was that they should make the back up cam and eye sight (forward collision detection) systems have the ability to act as dash cams if you want. Just record a revolving 1 hour of video or something, unless you tell it to specifically save. It wouldn't require that much space…


----------



## Mosquito

Also, this is happening currently










Install of heater is next Thursday, re-grading around the shop is likely to start tomorrow, as they said today unless it's snowing, which it is…


----------



## chrisstef

Got an SOS call this morning from a client. Apparently while we were removing 7,000 sqft of slab we tugged on a sewer lateral and cracked / pinched the main. It needed to get replaced asap or it could back up the whole strip mall. I run out there and excavate around 60' of pipe. Plumber needed to tie in behind a double wye. I hook onto the wye with the machine and pull it off the main. Behind it, a solid 4" glob of turds and ass paper topped off with a tampon applicator. Ralph.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It sounds like someone needed to be ready with the doo-doo vac when that was popped open!


----------



## DLK

Sound like a job for the new guy.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Got an SOS call this morning from a client. Apparently while we were removing 7,000 sqft of slab we tugged on a sewer lateral and cracked / pinched the main. It needed to get replaced asap or it could back up the whole strip mall. I run out there and excavate around 60 of pipe. Plumber needed to tie in behind a double wye. I hook onto the wye with the machine and pull it off the main. Behind it, a solid 4" glob of turds and ass paper topped off with a tampon applicator. Ralph.
> 
> - chrisstef


Are you sure they just weren't Baby Ruth candy bars that somebody flushed? Try the old Caddyshack taste test Yummy


----------



## TheFridge

I like Doc martens myself. Slip ons. I slather conditioner on any new pair I get and get the toe protector. I get 4-5 years out of them and I use the eff out of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love Doc Martens too.


----------



## JayT

Catching up.

Gee, stef, you mean that's not your idea of how to spend a day? Yech!

Situations like Mos' just reinforce to me that the US is way too lenient in giving out driver's licenses and far too slow in taking them away.

Zero trick or treaters here last night. Not that unusual, the most we ever seem to get is 3-4, though last year was about 12. Not that many kids in our neighborhood and between the mall and downtown businesses doing stuff, plus churches and one street in a historical district that goes all out for Halloween, the kids in town can safely get plenty of candy without hitting every house.

Plus, kidney stones suck. That is all.


----------



## Slyy

Real $h!t day Stef.

Good little bit of some Third Eye Blind last night, dang that's a catchy first album.


----------



## chrisstef

George Springer. From New Britain CT, to Uconn, to the World Series MVP. Yea buddy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Any lingering visions of wye removals as you ate breakfast or were you able to block it out?


----------



## chrisstef

After 15 years in this business im numb to disgusting things. Turds, grease traps, coagulated blood from meat freezers. I put down my bowl of cinnamon toast crunch without an issue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... but the smell, it sets the visions deep.

Glad there is no trauma involved, cinnamon toast crunch is sugary delicious.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea. I did hose my boots off when i got home last night. There is a stink that does stick with you. Stuck in the nose hairs. Ive been in some pretty stank places though. Water treatment plants, the morgue, cat people apartments, buildings full of pigeon crap, the list is pretty deep.

I still think the worst smell is a grease trap. Before they put new laws in place on the pumping of them they would just let them fill up and overflow into the sanitary. They were cast iron boxes like 2'x3' and filled to the brim with gauranteed floaters on the top. Im talking 2" thick floaters. All yellow lookin. Yuck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gack!


----------



## bandit571

And…anyone unlucky enough to draw K.P. on the day the Mess Steward/Cook decides the trap needs cleaned out…..do NOT piss off the Cook!


----------



## smitdog

Toward the top of my stank list was when I was working with some of my family members who did a lot of pole barns and agricultural buildings. We installed metal roofing on a hog barn during the armpit days of summer. Removing the old plugged up ridge cap opened up a chimney effect blowing the 100 degree pig stink directly in our faces… That was a nasty 3 days… Pigs are disgusting animals. That is all.


----------



## chrisstef

Oof. Pig butt. Nasty.


----------



## jmartel

Jbummed. City isn't playing ball and is making us submit a storm water management plan and site asessment. So I have to drop the size of the shop down to 24×32' to get around it. Seeing about increasing height to 12' though. I'll add the extra spaces later on after.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, 24×32 is still a decent size, and yes, add on later.

I opened an abscess on a calf once that ran 5 beer drinkers out of the barn gagging as they went.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge be like


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Our neighborhood has tons of kids and everyone gets really into trick-or-treating. Some of our neighbors hand out hot dogs (and beer for the dads), others full cans of pop for the kids. We had 160 full-sized candy bars and they only lasted a little over an hour. It's a really fun night for us. 









Other news, my f150 (ecoboost) experience has been a joke. (Shane is pointing and laughing at the screen). The dang truck just turned 100k and it's got all kinds of problems…. electronic steering bad, rear end going out. Trading back to a Toyota next week. Oh well. Last time I listen to butthog;-P


----------



## Tugboater78

Groundhog hole, under what was originally covered porch, that was boxed in for a laundry room. Will be turned back into a covered porch.










Finally got sown to final layer of flooring, the 2"oak tng flooring was a B $^#^h to pull up. Looks like im gonna have to jack up 2 walls and fix what they are sitting on.
Maybe next weekend. 
Next 3-4 days will be almost no progress, as the last 3-4 have been, thanks to phys therapy, kids stuff, running into office at work to fill out paperwork for another lameass attempt at government to take more money for more "certification". So now, in total, every 5 years i have to renew 3 useless certifications for an out of pocket cost of about 1500 dollars. Noone will ever ask to see or care to see any of them,...

Oh well, knee is doing well, other knee is not.. hope its just stressed from carrying the load…


----------



## ShaneA

Sorry to hear it Red.


----------



## chrisstef

I think you should be able to write the cost of the certs off on your taxes tugger. Business expense not covered by your employer and all.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Red, sorry about your truck woes, 100K seems way to soon to have to deal with anything more than just general maintenance especially for what a new 1/2 ton costs from anyone. I've heard of more than a few folks that specifically opted for the 5.0, it might not have quite the power or towing but its very close and and much easier to work on, that and zero $2000 (each) turbo chargers to ever have to worry about.


----------



## chrisstef

Its friday.


----------



## theoldfart

It is? Wow! Seems like any other day. 

Cabinet fun day


----------



## Slyy

On gross stuff, I've done leach therapy on patients, but OR work with maggots (naturally placed i might add) into limbs was probably the worst.

Anyone need a new Planer?









Kev, those lines look great!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, I thought the Rockwell S63 I bought a couple months ago was going to need a healthy dose of rehab, that Powermatic(?) looks down right crusty!


----------



## Slyy

Seller said"it's been outside a while". Newman 600, 24". I'm tempted just to rehab and sell back.


----------



## theoldfart

There's a 30"er on CL here right now.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, 24×32 is still a decent size, and yes, add on later.
> 
> - duckmilk


It is. But it's still ~200sqft smaller than the original plan. So, it's not insignificant.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Seller said"it s been outside a while". Newman 600, 24". I m tempted just to rehab and sell back.
> 
> - Slyy


What $$ are they asking for it?


----------



## Slyy

Couple Benjies BBY.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. Losing a 20×10 area sucks.


----------



## jmartel

25×37 to a 24×32. I could potentially do a little bit larger to get right up to the 800 sqft max, but 24×32 is easier on materials and building labor. I'm going to try and get 12' ceilings out of it though instead of 10'.

It's snowing today. Working from home due to it. Motorcycles and snow tend to not work out too well, with the exception of studded ice tires or a 2WD Ural+sidecar.

Lots of Octopus again last night. I think there were 5 or 6 total? Photos later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

$200 seems OK for the planer but it looks like it would be ALOT of work to restore.

+1 to higher ceilings, 12' would be better than 10' for sure. Ceiling in my shop is just under 9' and if I were building now, I'd shoot for 14' to be able to add a mezzanine down the road.


----------



## Slyy

True Yeti but the work is half the fun, maybe more honestly. Asked for some more pics of the inner workings. Still trying to sweet talk on that Jointer too though.

Any one know a good source of a 1 1/2" arbor wrench? Cant seem to find what I'm looking for and don't realy want to send the time grinding down an adjustable wrench.

When you don't have help to get your benchtop to the radial arm saw, nothing a small ramp and some wax can't fix.


----------



## chrisstef

Try a trucking supply house like FleetPride, Jake. Or just rip one down on the bandsaw lol.


----------



## woodcox

Shop smithy arbor wrenches are 1 1/2"

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F152756996375


----------



## chrisstef

Atta boy Jake.

Dub C to the rescue.


----------



## summerfi

Hello Winter.


----------



## duckmilk

Brrrrr Bob! At least it's a dry cold - right? ;-P


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, sorry about your truck woes, 100K seems way to soon to have to deal with anything more than just general maintenance especially for what a new 1/2 ton costs from anyone. I ve heard of more than a few folks that specifically opted for the 5.0, it might not have quite the power or towing but its very close and and much easier to work on, that and zero $2000 (each) turbo chargers to ever have to worry about.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I think so too. I know we have have brands we prefer. I've run 3 toyotas 200k+ in my life without any drivetrain issues. So I'll go back. I did get a lot of use out of that f150 that past 2 years, and most of the miles reimbursed by the railroad… so i did alright. I'm just gonna ditch it because I can tell the storm is coming. The dealer says they'll send it to auction anyway, so I don't feel bad.

You guys will get a chuckle at what I'm getting for the meantime. Scion XB action. 









Funny lookin buggers. But 30 miles to the gallon…and I fit comfortably in it (cubes have head room…lol)

The plan is to drive it for a year or two and then my son can have it. Then I'll get a Tundra.


----------



## chrisstef

Toaster on wheels ^


----------



## Mosquito

> Brrrrr Bob! At least it s a dry cold - right? ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk


You say that jokingly, but it is actually true. A humid cold has a tendency to find its way right through your jacket…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Toaster on wheels ^
> 
> - chrisstef


You just wish you had a big red jelly donut in your toaster stef.


----------



## duckmilk

> Toaster on wheels ^
> 
> - chrisstef


With an underbite ;-)
No matter what brand vehicle you like, once in a while there will be one with issues. Mine has automatic window control problems with 2 passenger windows.

I understand that completely Mos. TX does NOT have dry cold. Cold to the bone even with relatively mild cold, temperature wise. I lived in northern CO for a few years and it was much nicer than here.


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for the link Dubbya!

Done envy any of you northern folk and those winters Bob!!


----------



## TheFridge

> Sexual Toaster on wheels ^
> 
> - chrisstef


You got that right.

Moisture blows. It's 70 degrees outside and I feel like I'm taking a bath.


----------



## Rarebreed68

The wife and I have been in Galveston since Wednesday night for the Lone Star Motorcycle rally. Having a blast camping about a block from the beach. 
The humidity is killer though.


----------



## chrisstef

> Toaster on wheels ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> You just wish you had a big red jelly donut in your toaster stef.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Stef dont do munchkins.


----------



## alittleoff

I use to make as many rally's as I could, but had to quit ridding due to health. It hurts every time I hear or see a Harley go by.. I sold my bike after it set for a year and a half only had 6000 miles on it. Broke my heart. 
Gerald


----------



## DanKrager

Dodge 3500 with Cummins and a 6 speed, in your color, Red, with 285,000 miles and going strong. Biggest expense in 16 years is tires….and fuel at 17 mpg pulling.

Just sayin'....

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Sitting lavishly atm with a strong mind to gentrify your spot. Another strap and a spray tan to go.


----------



## jmartel

Looks comfy, WC.


----------



## terryR

Think I saw a Cummings diesel stuffed into a Toyota recently? Sounds like a great combo, but I'd hate to give up my 870 ft-lb of torque. I've discovered you can still spin the tires with Traction Control ON!


----------



## terryR

WC, that looks like some very expensive leather, dude.

And, a No.31 Dovetailed Steel Thumb Plane.










A little over 4" long with an iron that is 1" wide. African Blackwood for the infill.


----------



## TheFridge

I could use something like that little booger. Nice work ter bear.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautifully done WC and Terry!


----------



## CL810

Beautiful chair Woody!


----------



## chrisstef

Diggin that chair woody.

Damn Terry. Thats official.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, I'm so glad you got into plane making. Looks outstanding.



> Think I saw a Cummings diesel stuffed into a Toyota recently? Sounds like a great combo, but I'd hate to give up my 870 ft-lb of torque. I've discovered you can still spin the tires with Traction Control ON!
> 
> - terryR


Sure it wasn't the Cummings in the new Nissan's? Buddy at work got one of these. Smaller diesel. Interesting concept.


----------



## TheFridge

As far as dodge goes, every one can't be a lemon  even a blind squirrel gets a nut every now and again


----------



## jmartel

I wish Toyota would bring the Hilux diesel to the states. That would be a good truck to have.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## bandit571

Not enough block planes….still room for a second row…


----------



## chrisstef

Hoarder ^


----------



## theoldfart

^^ the moment you glue it up you'll get another plane. Bandit's right, make room for more!


----------



## Rarebreed68

One of the insurance companies had a booth set up taking photos. I'll have a few more a friend took of us on the Strand and riding down Seawall.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Riding down the Strand.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, I see no room to expand the collection.

They let you attend on a Can-am? I'm surprised that you weren't run out of town with that thing.

They're surprisingly fun, but expensive for what it is. I saw a couple guys at Deals Gap get pulled over for speeding on them. Best part was, each one had a wheelchair strapped to the back.


----------



## jmartel

Just for you, Fridge.










I need to get a diopter to get closer. This guy was about an inch long sitting on the end of a kelp leaf. There's some in South east asia that are about the size of a grain of rice.


----------



## rad457

Yup that's what happens when you don't plan ahead!


----------



## chrisstef

Original design allowed for a 3 plane expansion but then i decided to put the shoulder and router plane in there.

If i get more blocks ill likely take the 18 and 9 1/2 out of the rotation so they can be shelf dwellers. They were my grandfathers and the first planes i ever acquired.


----------



## DLK

It's almost impossible to plan ahead. There is always something new you just can't resist getting or it is given to you. Unless you are incredibly disciplined and have a replacement rule. I.e. new tool in old tool out. I think I may have a few dozen I must sell off just to not be so overcrowded now, but just can't seem to part with them. Sometimes it seems you can't resist a good deal and you just acquire more and more and more. I like the french cleat system but it too gets filled.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone wanna come help dig down at least 3 feet today?

Waiting on my, recently turned 18, twin nephews to show up, but they have yet to grow calluses on this hands, so not sure how long they will go before giving out. I suspect, well before my broken down arse does…

Told them ill be here before 8am, leaving them to figure out when to show up. Just got a text that they just got up… at 8:45.


----------



## bandit571

Block planes do tend to multiply..









Never leave them un-attended like this…..









See what happens?

About that box?









Can you see a lid?









How about…now? All made from clear Poplar…..didn't have any Alder on hand…


----------



## Mosquito

> Original design allowed for a 3 plane expansion but then i decided to put the shoulder and router plane in there.
> 
> - chrisstef


I had a plan for that scenario…










I've only changed it maybe once since getting it set up, and that was just adding the last two spare dividers at the end lol


----------



## Slyy

Dubbya, that is a NICE looking chair.

Terry your plane game continues to strengthen! Sick look with the little shelf out back, and love the long cutter.

I think our whole lives are about failing to compensate for expansion…..


----------



## theoldfart

Fast question.

Emmert Turtleback vise. Worth $400?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fast answer, it's all about condition, but I'd say Yes.


----------



## Slyy

Hopefully not too late Kev, but looking on OWWM, seems that if complete that's around the going rate. Looks like the tilt bracket is often missing or broken on these. If repaired or missing, looks like 275-300 from what I can see on a quick search.


----------



## Brit

Andy 1, Stump 0. Elated I am. There's nothing like giving a stump a good kicking and hearing it crack. had to go down about 4 feet in the end to get it out. There's still a couple of roots to get out, but one more day should do it.



















I've got one more stump to get out and that one is bigger than this one, but I might leave that until next spring.


----------



## theoldfart

The Emmert is complete and condition looks a bit better than good. I think $350 might do it, gotta think a little bit more. Up till now I have been shedding shop stuff but I'm not sure one of these would show up in Northern Cal.


----------



## chrisstef

Good lawd Andy. Thats gettin it in brother.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Gotcha covered buddy
> 
> - ToddJB


Made this for my Brother in Law for last Christmas.





















































The flat top is recovered barn wood and the legs are Kentucky Coffee Tree that I laminated and then cut on the bandsaw.

He provided all the stoppers.


----------



## Tugboater78

The wife not looking too pleased with my supervising

Got down 3 ft before hitting any clay or hardpan, which is, more or less, what i was aiming for.

Solid cut rock foundation, only reason floor has dropped is whoever run the water line in, knocked the block out and didnt put anything back to support. And basic settling.


----------



## Brit

Nice work Tug. That's getting it done dude!


----------



## theoldfart

Texas ;-(

In a church no less. Duck, hope your no where near there.


----------



## duckmilk

No, it's far south of me. Horrible news just the same. I just watched the news conference which started with the governor. Apparently the shooter was stopped by a church neighbor (across the street?) who shot him with a rifle and then pursued him. The shooter was wearing a protective vest, but dropped his semi-auto rifle after being hit by the church neighbor's bullet.
The Pastor's teenage daughter was among those killed, the age of the deceased ranged from 5 - 72 years old.


----------



## jmartel

Got the trailer mostly put together today. All that's left is wiring it up and adding the deck/rails and registering it. Built most of it in the living room since it was snowing all weekend.


----------



## Mosquito

A parade when I opened the door to the shop this afternoon…


----------



## TheFridge

Wtf are those and are they edible?


----------



## jmartel

> Wtf are those and are they edible?
> 
> - TheFridge


Wild turkeys. What they look like when not grown on a farm to be fat enough that they can barely walk. Fuggers can only fly about head-height when you are on a motorcycle. Almost got taken out by a few of them in VA.


----------



## putty

> Wtf are those and are they edible?
> 
> - TheFridge


Anything is edible to a cajun


----------



## DLK

Of course they are edible. And they everywhere up here.


----------



## DanKrager

Yup.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, wild turkey. That's the largest group I've seen in a while. When we first moved in, we had a group of 11 once, but haven't seen that since (granted, I'm either not at home, or not looking outside most of the time, but still)


----------



## summerfi

The wild turkey was almost our national bird. They better watch out with Thanksgiving on the way.


----------



## Tugboater78

Got a large flock roami g about the future homestead, counted at least 8 females in field beside house, twice in the last couple months.


----------



## DLK

> The wild turkey was almost our national bird. They better watch out with Thanksgiving on the way.
> 
> - summerfi


That's the story I heard, but it's a myth and apparently it's not true, see this article.

A year and a half after the Great Seal was adopted by Congress on June 20, 1782 - with the American Bald Eagle as its centerpiece - Benjamin Franklin shared some thoughts about this new symbol of America in a letter. He did not express these personal musings elsewhere, but they have become legendary.

He wrote in a letter *to his daughter*:

For my own part I wish the Bald Eagle had not been chosen the Representative of our Country. He is a Bird of bad moral Character. He does not get his Living honestly.
....

For the Truth the Turkey is in Comparison a much more respectable Bird, and withal a true original Native of America…

So I don't belive the Turkey was ever consider for our national bird.

On the other hand if the exaggeration makes the story more interesting, then perhaps it is worth the telling.


----------



## TheFridge

> Wtf are those and are they edible?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Anything is edible to a cajun
> 
> - putty


 This is known.


----------



## ToddJB

Tugger, gettin' it done. Tug judging others work ethic is like Mother Terresa judging others empathy - they'll never live up to you man. To expect them to will leave you wanting.

Woody that chair is baller - either you have the hook up on leather, or you dropped some serious coin on that cowhide.

Till is looking good, Demo. Don't worry about expansion. Blocks are small and can be conveniently and aesthetically placed about if you out grow.

Terry, I'd crap my pants on-demand at work to fondle your tools.

Mike, nice display. I am working towards it, though I'm not sure even if I obtain it would they go on display. Doesn't fit the Mrs' decore.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, this guy is getting close. Starting in on the motor, and a few other small items.


----------



## chrisstef

Really really diggin the scroll saw todd.


----------



## CL810

Great work Todd, the wood base and shelf look great.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone need a dust collector?

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bfd/d/dust-collectorclarkes-pneu/6350258598.html

Think that might be enough CFM to satisfy Bell Pentz?


----------



## Rarebreed68

> Stef, I see no room to expand the collection.
> 
> They let you attend on a Can-am? I m surprised that you weren t run out of town with that thing.
> 
> They re surprisingly fun, but expensive for what it is. I saw a couple guys at Deals Gap get pulled over for speeding on them. Best part was, each one had a wheelchair strapped to the back.
> 
> - jmartel


Most of the rallys are pretty easygoing about the bikes anymore. 
There were the usual Harleys, plus Goldwings, Can Ams, T-Rex's, Slingshots, Indians, Vitories, crotch rockets, and all kinds of custom bikes and trikes. 
We have a blast and always seem to make new friends each year.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks fantastic Woodcox! Damn fine work man!

So pretty Terry!

Right on Demo.

Super sexy pic Jnude.

Damn Tug, you work hard.

Wow Andy, you're tenacious. Glad you finally won.

You have skills Todd.


----------



## bandit571

Last of Tony's block plane shipment…









Will need to find a place for them…sometime..









Might have too many block planes? 
Nah….


----------



## Slyy

Strong work on the stump Andy.

Todd, I really dig that color on the scrollie, the picture accurately reflect the true color?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. I like it.

Jake, it's real close. Rustoleum Sage Green

Flash was on, it's a bit darker than that, but not by much.


----------



## DanKrager

Man, that dust separator would collect the leaves within a 4 mile radius, yes?










More cardio work out cutting abut 2 dozen 36" dowels in 1/2" and 3/8" diameters from odd edge cutoffs from the slot wall project. One more full wall with window and two very short walls between the garage doors. It's getting done.

DanK


----------



## JayT

Nice work, Todd.

Tug and Andy-take a break from the manual labor, you're making me tired.

Chair is killer, woodcox. A roorkhee is on my list of things to build. I need to do it soon and talk dad into doing the leather work.

That dust collector is awesome. One of the cabinet shops in town runs a collector with a 200HP motor. Their separation unit is not quite that big, though.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you got the stump out Andy. Now the other one awaits you ;-)

That is looking great Todd. If you buy anymore of those old tools, you might have to add on to your shop.


----------



## 489tad

I had a little time to myself Sunday.

I second what Todd said about the goings ones here. Strong work fellas.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks fellas.

I paid $118 for two good sized 8/9 oz. shoulders. Should be enough left over still for the stool when I make that. Schwarz recommends buying and entire side that start at $200. I would have paid for a colored side but, I really wanted to learn how to do it. I could tell a couple of shoulders would be plenty with careful layout. The leather work was very easy. Just hard on your hands. I could have saved $40 or so and used my BIL's business discount but, I got restless and went without him. I will definitely have his help putting the color in.

Jayt, I followed the video. Lemme know and I'll mail it over when you're ready.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Had a follow up visit with the doc that worked on my finger today. He pulled the stitches out of the skin graft and re-bandaged everything. He's quite pleased with the way it is healing. I think it surprised him though that the stitches he put in my arm where he took the skin graft were gone. (They started itching and irritating me last week, so I pulled them myself.)
Still a b!tch trying to type without the use of that finger though.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't have quite that much damage Rarebreed, but when I sliced the pad off my right index finger, I had similar issues with typing lol You learn to type with out it quick enough when it hurts to use it!


----------



## bandit571

Well, this is a start, at least..









Spent a little time in the shop, tonight….didn't have any Alder, had to use Maple, instead…


----------



## DLK

Question. Looking to buy a 1/2" thick ruby grinding wheel, but the arbor hole are always 1 1/4 inch. What do I buy to adapt them to a 1/2" or 5/8" arbor? Can I just make something out of wood?


----------



## Mosquito

Made a few more bottle openers for a coworker who wanted some after he saw the first one I made. I'm kinda diggin' the lathe…


----------



## Mosquito

> Question. Looking to buy a 1/2" thick ruby grinding wheel, but the arbor hole are always 1 1/4 inch. What do I buy to adapt them to a 1/2" or 5/8" arbor? Can I just make something out of wood?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I don't see why not, I've heard of people doing it before. You could also probably turn something out of delrin or some other form of non-brittle plastic too


----------



## putty

What is the benefit of a ruby grinding wheel?

Mos, turning is addicting


----------



## putty

I have been binge watching Clickspring Videos. Great camera work and he does a good job explaining every step of his processes.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/videos

He is a clock maker working mostly with brass, he makes a lot of his own tools, check out the video where he makes his own files.


----------



## DLK

> What is the benefit of a ruby grinding wheel?
> 
> Mos, turning is addicting
> 
> - putty


Bill Anderson in his Moulding plane videos and other notes uses
narrow ruby grain wheels for rough cutting/shaping the inside curves of
new moulding plane Irons. Files are used for final shaping. I am in the middle of cleaning
and restoring a couple dozen planes and and anticipate needing to do the same. Specifically he writes:

The stones that I most often use are the following:
1. Norton 3X, 8 X1 X 1, 46 grit, K hardness, blue ceramic alumina (SG) (www.nortonabrasives.com).
Woodcraft sells these in their stores.
2. Norton 6 X 1⁄4 X 1⁄2 , 46 grit, aluminum oxide (www.toolsforworkingwood.com)
3. Grinding Wheel Warehouse, 8 X 1⁄2 X1 1⁄4, 46 grit, J/K hardness, aluminum oxide (ruby grain wheel),
(www.grindingwheelwarehouse.com). You have to purchase a minimum of 5 wheels at a time.
4. Metal cutting abrasive wheels, 7-8" diameter, thicknesses: 0.045", 3/32", 1/8", 5/8-7/8" arbor. Available at
most big box stores.

Panicking I of course posted the above email without a more careful read of Bills notes I subsequently found searching online I wish they were included with the videos..

In them I find written:

The stones that I use are fairly coarse, generally 46-60 grit. Finer wheels are counterproductive in that the risk of overheating the tool is too high. Look for wheels with hardness J or K, as these are generally considered best for woodworking tools. The narrower wheels need shims for both the arbor holes and for spacing along the grinder shaft. The arbor hole shims are readily available and usually a set comes with any wheel you may purchase. Spacing shims for the narrower wheels can sometimes be assembled from metal washers, *but I often drill wooden shims to the correct arbor diameter, and then turn them to a reasonable diameter.* Sometimes I need to have several shims on each side of the stone for the very narrow stones.

So I guess that answers my question.

*Mos* is delrin the stuff those white cutting boards are made of?


----------



## DLK

*Putty* Thanks for the clickspring videos, the file making video is indeed very cool.


----------



## Tim457

Prof, delrin is a different plastic. Cutting boards are just regular HDPE usually, not even UHMW. I couldn't really say the different features delrin has.

That file making video is super cool. I find the accuracy needed to make clock parts fascinating.


----------



## terryR

DonK, the last wheel I bought came with spacers for different size shafts. Google search for a set, I'm sure someone sells them.

Good stuff, Mos. Watch out for that lathe addiction thingy.


----------



## summerfi

+1 on the file making video. Now who's going to be first to make their own hand stitched rasp? Terry?


----------



## DLK

> DonK, the last wheel I bought came with spacers for different size shafts. Google search for a set, I'm sure someone sells them.
> 
> - terryR


I am getting a decent deal from MSC, but it does not say they come with spacers. I hoped it would say so. However I like the idea of turning a spacer on the lath should I need one.


----------



## TheFridge

Everyone of the handful of wheels I bought have come with spacers.


----------



## TheFridge

Thoughts?

https://batonrouge.craigslist.org/tls/d/kennedy-8-drawer-machinist/6369103469.html


----------



## DanKrager

Grinding wheel bushings can grow on trees. I prefer something more stable.

How to turn your own.

Where to buy them.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> I have been binge watching Clickspring Videos. Great camera work and he does a good job explaining every step of his processes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/videos
> 
> He is a clock maker working mostly with brass, he makes a lot of his own tools, check out the video where he makes his own files.
> 
> - putty


I think I sat down and watched the entire skeleton clock playlist in one sitting. When I went back to visit my parents, I got my dad hooked on him as well.


----------



## ToddJB

> Thoughts?
> 
> https://batonrouge.craigslist.org/tls/d/kennedy-8-drawer-machinist/6369103469.html
> 
> - TheFridge


They cost way more than that new. In Denver they come up pretty frequently for that price or a bit less. I really like the machinist style toolboxes.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Dan. My grinder knowledge is limited.


----------



## TheFridge

Gotcha toddums. First one I've seen that didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Tugboater78

Otw home from PT this corner of my FIL's truck 









met this corner of some fellas Sebring

Gah, nevermind, wont load pic.. driver side rear

Was rolling around 35 around another accident, couple car lengths behind other fella, light turns yellow, guy stops. I hit brakes, front drvrside locks up, i slide faster than i was rolling. Try to steer around. Hit him at about 10mph. Noone hurt but i yay i get to probably pay to fix a vehicle.

Started day late, getting kids up for school, they were very uncooperative. Go to start truck, battery dead, i jump it with booster pack i luckily still had charged. Try to hit up an autoparts place before pt, but traffic was uncooperative. Luckily wife works just down the road from pt, so i switch vehicles. Get out of pt run autozone, being nearest place, snag a $170 battery, didnt think about the tiny rusted holddown bolt headed screws that i didnt have any tool of proper size to remove. Spent 30 min with a pair of pliers and finally get 1 loose enough to forced holddown off battery. Replace all, return core, start towards home, get some baconcheese sliders from white castle. 10 miles down road, Bam!

Coulda been worse, but i am staying in the house rest of the day…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Tug. :-(


----------



## DanKrager

Tug, sorry about the damage! Sounds like you could have stood in bed.

I am trying to remember the avatar of an LJ named Dan who lives in Kankakee IL. I've contacted a young gentleman who came into some tools and is looking for a casual mentor. I want to contact Dan before I say anything and let him decide if he wants to get involved.

I'm helping all I can remotely.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Fridge, $200.00 buys you a clean one and 75ish gets you the ones not so clean. That's up here.


----------



## Brit

Just want to say that the work everyone on this thread turns out is fuggin' awesome! You're all an inspiration.

Sorry about the truck Tug. That sucks.

Many of you know my daughter is now a professional singer and trying to make a go of it full time which is hard work. My wife and I decided to buy her a professional PA for Christmas which basically consists of the following:

2 x PA speaker stands
2×15" PA speakers cabinets
2×12" Monitor speaker cabinets
1 x Mixing desk
1×1000W power amplifier
Assorted professional cables
Shure Beta 58A microphone

I just spent the last 5 hours accurately measuring all this funny-shaped gear so we can get custom padded cases made for it all with her branding on. Bloody nightmare and the cases cost as much as some of the gear they're protecting. She's gonna be well made up when she sees it on Christmas day though.

In the meantime, I'm enjoying listening to a wall of sound blasting out Pink Floyd. Awesome!


----------



## Brit

Oh and she just got a New Year's Eve gig at Kensington Roof Garden. £500 for a 1 hour set. Nice work if you can get it I say.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats awesome Andy. I wish her the best of luck!

Worst finish job eevvveeerrrrrrr….


----------



## terryR

Hopefully the dark side of the moon for both above posts


----------



## woodcox

That's a helluva day,Tug.

What do you think happed there, stef?

On the f in finishing. I noticed one tenon out of the back leg was more proud than other. I futzed until the tapered reamer grabbed the end grain. Bhog! Now too proud getting the bite mark to disappear followed by angry more work making the other leg match the fugg up.










Too soon for buff out banter? Too. Soon.


----------



## woodcox

Nice job Andy. She is going to be stoked to have that kit.

I had to Heimlich the minion earlier. Choking on Cheezits while sitting together. Scary stuff.


----------



## Brit

Stef - What the hell is that thing? 8 lane snail racing track + 1 training lane and a rest area?

Woody - I can't see anything wrong with that chair. It is amazing. Good work on the Heimlich too. No doubt you'll be recounting that story in years to come.


----------



## Brit

> Hopefully the dark side of the moon for both above posts
> 
> - terryR


LOL. Actually it was 'Comfortably Numb' which is how I feel when I look at my bank balance now.


----------



## Brit

Tug - Those rusted battery clamp bolts are a friggin' nightmare. You'd think they'd come up with a better solution by now. I had to get one of those clamps off earlier this year. I tried pliers - wasn't having it, mole grips - wasn't having it. I ended up splitting the nut with a cold chisels. Spent about 2 hours on what should have been a 5 minute job. Any trade secrets Woody?


----------



## chrisstef

Andy - it a block plane till lol. Thin slot for the shoulder planer, wider one for the router plane.

As to the finish … poor prep on some grain switching walnut. The maple finished ok. Just a shop fixture but i rushed it no doubt.

Thats scary as hell woody. Every time i hear N cough while he eats my heart stops like hes choking. Way to stay cool brother.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch Andy, good on you. Good luck to her. [email protected] Comfortably Numb.

Hog will be disappointed in you Stef.

Glad she's okay Woodcox.


----------



## jmartel

Scary stuff, WC. Glad she's ok.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Loving this piece of grenadilla I grabbed from a cut off bin at Woodcraft awhile back. Had a crack running from both ends in the middle and had a big snipe on one face so I cut out the split and rejoined it for a live edge cheese board. 
no big woodworking project but love the wood. end of story


----------



## Mosquito

Soooo many hours at work this week. 11.5 and 12 hours so far, today is looking like 13, tomorrow another 12 likely, and Friday hopefully will be shorter, depending on when the client flies back out. Gonna be some sweet shop time this weekend, hopefully. Heater should be installed tomorrow! :-D


----------



## ToddJB

Stef that does look like it would be a pain to finish. Little dust and cast iron rubbing on it - and all sins will disappear.

Woody, I'm not seeing what your talking about.

Got a new neighbor a few weeks ago. Last week he hits me up saying that he would love to learn some woodworking, and I told him when he comes up with a project to let me know and we can have a crack at it. On Friday he says a butcher block kitchen table. I said, "cool,we can do that." To which he replied, "great, I just picked up a bunch of maple, anyway we can have it done by next Friday? We're hosting my inlaws for the first time and I really would like to impress them."

Ha. First lesson it woodworking - this ******************** takes time.

This is where we closed down the shop last night, after 3 nights of working.










I think we should be able to wrap up the structural stuff tonight. He's doing a black pipe base and just oil in it, so I think we'll hit his deadline.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're good peeps Todd.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Nice work Todd.

Ha to the timeline-these aint legos we're building here guys.
I thought about using copper pipe for a leg base on a round cut off I have but the price of copper is silly for that project. Iron pipe more feasible. Post the finish pic when done.


----------



## TheFridge

I hope he knows how to use a broom Todd.


----------



## smitdog

Is "broom" code Fridge?


----------



## ToddJB

> You re good peeps Todd.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's not altruistic - I need friends.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't say you were altruistic.

We all need friends, that's beside the point.

....fuggin' bankers always twisting my words.


----------



## ShaneA

Todd is good peeps. Too bad the Wood Whisperer rebuffed his advances….Marc's loss.


----------



## TheFridge

You're too good for him todd.


----------



## Tim457

Woah, glad she's ok woody. I don't think I've ever met someone that personally used the Heimlich.

Yeah, Todd, hows that stalking going?

That is a sweet piece of wood, Mike.


----------



## ToddJB

Trying not to be a stalker, Tim. I presented myself as available a couple times. It was met with pleasantries but seemingly no desire for reciprocation - which is fine.

Better your words than your nipples, Tony.

Mike, I'll make sure to post some donzoes

There is a bit of a crown in the table which likely resulted from rushing. Didn't fully acclimate to my shop. Didn't give the wood a rest from rough dimensioning to final dimensioning, didn't cull the final glue up. Oh well. It's not terrible. I'll encourage him not to do anything to it yet. Let it figure it's life out and stabilize fully, then if he wants in a few months to flatten it out we can. Putting the effort in tonight to do it might be in vein.


----------



## chrisstef

Good on you Todd. Hopefully he's got a hobby that'll pay off in your favor. Like making shine. Ive got a neighbor project coming up myself. Dude a couple doors down wants a floating mantle for his fireplace. Got some old SYP chunkers in the shop im gonna hook old boy up with.


----------



## bandit571

Test fitted..









Waiting on a 1/4" rod to be the Tensioner….


----------



## jmartel

I need that many parallel clamps in my life. So far I've got 0. I'd be friends with you in exchange for those, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man, love them. I bought 4 of them long boys a few years back when I came across the ebay seller who had bought up all of HD's stock when they were dropping Jorgy and was just unloading. Think a few of ya'll got in on that too. I know Rojo did, and I thought a couple others did too. Then Walden had 4 more that he could no longer justify taking up room in his 36sqft cabin and sold me those. I'm sitting pretty with long clamps. I have 8 24" too, but would love double that. I frequently find myself longing for more.


----------



## chrisstef

Parallel clamps are dreamy. I bought some bessey's off zoro last year and i love em but at 48" theyre a little unwieldy for small glue ups. Needs me some shortys. A dozen 24's would be love.


----------



## woodcox

> Tug - Those rusted battery clamp bolts are a friggin nightmare. You d think they d come up with a better solution by now. I had to get one of those clamps off earlier this year. I tried pliers - wasn t having it, mole grips - wasn t having it. I ended up splitting the nut with a cold chisels. Spent about 2 hours on what should have been a 5 minute job. Any trade secrets Woody?
> 
> - Brit


If the is battery junk or fasteners are not cooperating, I usually just cut the wire, prividing there is a little slack to install new universal terminal ends. A little foresight here is good while your there buying the battery. In a pinch if they are boogered, I hit the terminal to get it to spin on the tapered post a little and wiggle it off. Wood screws driven in seem to be popular for reattaching them temporarily.

"Woody, I'm not seeing what your talking about." Todd, the through tenons on the back of the back leg are sticking out a lot more than all the others. I had to ream out the mortises some more to fix it. 









First heimlich ive had to do and hopefully the last. We were kicked back in the lazy boy and I couldn't reach the lever. Almost flipped the chair trying to get us up. I woke the dead yellin down to the wife to get up there. She said she had never heard that much noise outa me before. She hit the top of the stairs to see the kid spew. I hit her a couple times in the back, which I gather can make it worse, before I had to start pumping. Luckily it was my day off and I was there with her.


----------



## Tim457

That's the current Red Cross training for choking Woody, 5 back blows and then 5 abdominal thrusts. I just re-upped my CPR/first aid.


----------



## chrisstef

The only person thats gonna see the back of the chair is you Woody. It looks killer IMO.

Raising the dead sounds about right. It also sounds similar to the first time i seen Nathan power puke. "Honey!!! We got puke all over the effin place! Help!". But likely with less urgency than your screams. I bet that you were shaking like leaf once the adrenaline wore off. Hero status achieved brother.

Just looked at a good sized job and swear to you theres 15-20k foam safari hats in the place, 400 empty bottles of Henny, 20 dumpsters full of other crap and a couple rats the size of small cats. One rat come running right past me down in the basement. Really glad i took 2 other guys from the office or else being merely startled would have been a loud girlish scream. Just nasty. $50-60k of work in just removing the trash, nevermind the demo and asbestos. She's a bigun.


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like someone had a killer last party in there, Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

Funny you say that Jmart. Indeed it was killer. An underage girl had been drinking in the bar and made her way up to the flat roof, and, in the dark, she managed to walk right off the edge in an alley way between the two buildings. Probably thought they were all connected.

Its a cluster of 3 buildings in Hartford. One of which i partied at when i was younger. From what i remember there was the brickyard, pyur, pour house, angry bull and maybe one other bar over the years. Also a pizza place, some offices, a ton of storage, a screen printing company and maybe Planet of Sound recording studio. Its chopped up to holy hell. Straight up maze inside there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know what they always say…

It's not officially a party 'til someone dies.


----------



## TheFridge

Or gang raped. At least. That's what they said at mine. I always wondered why it was nothing but dudes. But hey. When you have lemons, you have to do anal.


----------



## ShaneA

Fridge and Tony party way different than I do…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Wtf. I love this place.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't think I'll be able to drink lemonade for some time now!


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Lol. Wtf. I love this place.
> 
> - chrisstef


From the twisted minds of woodworkers = yes they went there? BAHAHA


----------



## duckmilk

> Luckily it was my day off and I was there with her.
> 
> - woodcox


Damn straight there. Glad it all worked out WC.

Sorry about the truck mishap Tug. Good job on getting help digging though.

Andy, you're going to spoil that girl with all that for Christmas.



> You re good peeps Todd.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> It s not altruistic - I need friends.
> 
> - ToddJB


I agree with Tony's statement, but, don't you have enough friends here? ;-)


----------



## Brit

*Duck* - She's worth it. I believe in her and I love the fact that she is following her dream. It is just as well that I used to have a home studio when I was younger and know about all this equipment and how to use it for live performances. I'm going to have a training day with her after Christmas to get her up to speed. Then once she's taken all that in, I'll train her on how to use the mixer with the studio software that comes with it so she can do her own recordings, demos, etc. Hours of endless fun await her. )


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, I didn't know you had all that experience. Great!


----------



## chrisstef

Andy was totally a roadie.


----------



## TheFridge

I wish I had a roadie. At best, I have a couple dudes that help me move my equipment on occasion while trying to ply me with roofie-coladas because my bass playing is so awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

You aint gotta make up "roofied by my road dog" 
stories to justify your ways Fridge. Judgement free zone here buddy.


----------



## 489tad

Todd at least you have neighbors that like you and have the same interest.


----------



## woodcox

Good to know Tim. Thank you!


----------



## TheFridge

> Todd at least you have neighbors that like you and have the same interest.
> 
> - 489tad


Yeah. Interest in your tools


----------



## theoldfart

Tools? He's got more than one? Freeeeeaky man!


----------



## bandit571

This saw is about done…..needs a coat of shellac on the Hard Maple..









That be Hard Maple it is crosscutting….


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd at least you have neighbors that like you and have the same interest.
> 
> - 489tad


Word.

Kids fighting over green beans (I know, right?), while I clean saw blades in a crape pan. Means moms out for the night.










Who owns a freaking crape pan?


----------



## TheFridge

I know right?

It would be even better if those green beans were frozen.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Crapes are delicious, just like really thin pancakes. I make them, no I don't have a pan.


----------



## TheFridge

If you don't use and ê it's not all frenchy and stuff.

Sometimes I wish I was Japanese just so I could say siwwy amewicans.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mine aren't all that Frenchy, far more Ricky Bobby than Jacques Pepin.


----------



## jmartel

We have a crepe place in town, but I usually go next door to the ice cream shop instead. That's my strategy instead of having a crepe pan.

Jacques Pepin knows how to make an omelette though.


----------



## Tim457

But you can be French and say stupid americans in a thick accent.


----------



## bandit571

No Merde?


----------



## DLK

L'accent français n'est pas épais, c'est duveteux.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eggs are one of the best foods. Second to peanut butter.


----------



## terryR

If you guys could only see where an egg comes from…
you'd have to hide an egg deep inside a cookie for me to eat it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOL! Alabama is doing some irreparable damage Terry.


----------



## Hammerthumb

This place is so much fun!


----------



## smitdog

> Eggs are one of the best foods. Second to peanut butter.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


A man after my own heart…


----------



## ToddJB

Where we finished up last night. Another coat of oil and some beezwax to go.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Looking good Todd-nice and neighborly to help him out like that


----------



## ToddJB

I haven't seen the base yet. We'll carry it over tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool! Looking forward to the reveal. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Todd. That come out pretty nice and dudes got a lil bravado under his belt.

Tills done


----------



## Brit

Looking good boys!


----------



## bandit571

Saw is done..









Need to practice sawing with it….way different grip needed to saw straight….


----------



## chrisstef

Nice saw there bandito


----------



## ToddJB

And it's out of my shop.










Pretty wobbly. I encouraged him to do an X in the middle instead of just a bar across the the bottom.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks good todd. Moving the cross bar up above knee height helped the wobble on the one i built.

Dude looks gassed. Serves him right for putting a time frame on woodworking. Lesson #1 young padawan.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, furnace is installed in the shop, and the shop is warm, so that's good.

I will be talking with the operations manager, though, because I'm not too thrilled about some aspects of it. Namely the seemingly unsealed holes in my wall, the fact that they used some of my tools with out asking (miter saw, impact driver, my ladders, and they left my impact driver bag on the floor for some reason), and what they did (or more correctly didn't undo) to my attic insulation when running the electrical. Also, that they ran the electrical when the contract said an electrician to run the wiring, though the operations manager then tells me 'that wasn't actually in the quote', but it's in writing, on the thing I signed… just like the CSST they switched out for copper with out telling me (I only found that one out because I saw it in the trench). Then he tells me 'if the inspector asks that circuit was already in there'. Except that I had the garage inspected, and the inspectors sticker from the permit inspection says how many circuits there were… It also especially annoys me because the operations manager was THERE for pretty much the whole install. I think I'll still be on the hunt for our go-to for HVAC and plumbing going forward.

The attic aftermath. It was pretty much perfect before they were up there (I have a cellphone video of it too)

Genuine input appreciated. Am I being too picky/do I care too much? I've been thinking about it for the last couple hours, and it's been getting me more and more worked up…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, I'd end up doing 3-5 after I found out someone pulled several stunts like that on my dime, especially touching my tools.


----------



## DLK

That sucks *Mos*. Me I am having contractors even show up.

Yesterday it was 31 degrees F (at noon) no snow, this morning I wake up to a foot of snow and at noon it was 14 degrees. Now we are in a winter storm warning for lake effect snow. Snow thrower seized up. Wife has the truck down state. So I am trying to get the repair shop to come collect it. They didn't come today. Oh and tommorow
I have the 21K mileage check up for the car and I will have them put the snow tires on. If that is I can get there.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that till is baller. Good job man.

Mos, be mad. Say something in clear and concise. Review him accurately for what he did right and wrong. Then move on. This is the reality of hiring people.


----------



## JayT

Mos, I'd be ticked, too. In the end, you will need to decide what you can live with and what you can't.

To me, if I signed a contract that said an electrician would run the wiring and they would use CSST, then that is what I would expect and the contract would not be paid until it was lived up to. That would probably mean more stress and some conflict in the short term. Personally, I'd talk to the manager and follow up with an email stating the issues and what needs done to rectify them, including paying rental fees for the use of your tools. You are entitled to get what you paid for. If you go that route and withhold payment, there is a possibility they might try to put a construction lien on the property and you would have to use the signed contract to fight it. If they don't live up to the contract, you could report the business to whatever entity licenses contractors in your area. If you don't want the stress, then Todd's attitude might be better.

My take is that while there are shoddy contractors out there, the only reason they stay in business is because consumers allow it. In the past few years, I've had a few projects hired out. The plumber won't be coming back, as I didn't like his work or attitude. I was there to let him in the house and ended up staying while he completed the work. Good thing, too.

The other two guys are welcome back any time. One was a tree removal of a silver maple that had been planted too close to the house long before we owned it. When it got too big we had it taken down. The guy that did the work was quick and professional. Other than the stump and some chainsaw chips deep in the grass, you wouldn't have known they were there. Every single twig was picked up, most of the chips were vacuumed up and the concrete surfaces were all swept cleaner than they were before the guys started. The other contractor installed the kitchen cabinets. He also left the place cleaner than he found it and made sure that everything was to our satisfaction at a few points along the way. The install took a day and a half and the night between, every single tool was picked up and the room cleaned completely, even though they would be back the next day. The only real sign they had been there was the compressor that he made sure to shove deep into the dishwasher opening so it was out of the way, and they made sure to ask before leaving that, too.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. The biggest thing for me is the lack of communication. I didn't find out they weren't doing CSST until I come out and they're burying copper, and asked about it. I didn't know they were going to run the electrical themselves until after the fact, I didn't know they used my tools until I saw things out not where I left them before they came, etc. I'm in the consulting business, so I understand that communication, whether things are going good or bad, is key. Surprises that the customer has to find out on their own is bad.

I sent the operations manager an e-mail that I wanted to chat about it this morning. I likely won't have them back out for anything like that in the future. It is especially concerning to me that he (the operations manager) was actually out there for pretty much the whole install (save for maybe an hour or two). I will say, they did a good job with the actual furnace, ducting, drip tube, and intake/exhaust work, I'm fine with that, it's just everything around it, and how they got there.

I'll likely pull the panel back off myself, and clean things up, fix my vapor barrier the best I can, and what not. Then go up and rake the insulation back to where it should be in the attic, but it's not me to sit around and not say anything when I pay a not insignificant amount of money for someone to do something.

Oh, and to add icing to the cake, the wife got up this morning and took an uncharacteristically short shower. Comes back in "There's no hot water, it was luke warm at best". I had a hunch almost immediately. I got up and looked at our gas fire place (same floor). Sure enough, no pilot light. Go downstairs to check the water heater; bingo, no pilot light there either. They shut the gas off to connect the garage (as I would expect them to), but never informed me, despite knowing I was there, and didn't think that we might have gas appliances in the house that might have a pilot light they should re-light (or at the very least tell me I'll need to). Granted, I didn't think of it either, but I program computers for a living, not HVAC work…


----------



## Tim457

Contractors are a pain. There's plenty to be mad about there Mos, you just have to decide how much it's worth it to you to to get it fixed.

Question for you guys, I want to build a more rustic version of this outdoor bench.









My version will be a thicker seat and instead of splitting the log for the sides, I'll take a notch halfway into the end of each log on the sides for the seat to set into, like a large rabbet. Question is on what joinery to use? Does a timber frame style mortice and tenon then peg the seat to the sides sound good? I'll be using an axe, adze, and crosscut saw to shape the pieces.


----------



## ShaneA

Contractors are a pain, I think that is the bottom line. It is a bit odd that they used your tools, don't they have their own, lol?

The pain will ease when you are standing out in a comfy shop sometime in Dec or Jan when it is freezing outside.


----------



## smitdog

I can't even imagine a grown adult, professional or not, using someone else's personal property without asking first. That is quite possibly the rudest thing that a service professional can do short of stealing or intentionally damaging something. Substituting materials outside of the contract, not having an actual electrician do the wiring when that's what's in writing, and not putting things back in place after completion are just more signs that point to terrible ethics in my opinion. If the material was in the quote but a different one is in the contract then guess what, you are bound to the contract over the quote. Better learn better copy and paste skills… I'd be leaving negative reviews everywhere I could if I received work like that.


----------



## Mosquito

Also when they first started they asked if I had 2×4 they could use to hang the furnace! (I didn't since I had just raided my scrap bin for long enough 2×4's to make the mobile base for my mobile base, so they had to go run out to get one)

Not all contractors are a pain, but I do agree, they can be frequently. I was very happy with the insulation company I used for the shop attic. If I ever need more insulation done they're top of my list to call back. They air sealed everything and asked if I wanted to take a look at it before they blew the cellulose in. After they blew the insulation in (which from what I saw before the HVAC people went up there), they did a good job of that, very even distribution and depth all around, and pretty clean, all things considered. When they had left, my floor was cleaner than when they got there. The electrical company wasn't bad either, though my preferences would have laid the circuit breakers out differently, that's nothing I worry about, just close the panel door and call it good enough lol

I'm giving him the decency to answer my questions and concerns, before I leave any reviews, but I will definitely be leaving an honest review, even if they do fix things to my satisfaction.

Related question, what happens if I ask the electrical inspector for a permit/inspection of it, and I say they did the work? I'm probably going to have an inspection for it, even if it costs me, strictly because I went through all the hoops and did it right for insurance 'cover my ass' reasons, and I'm not going to let these guys screw that up for me


----------



## chrisstef

The usage of tools and ladders would bug me but as long as they didnt break anything id probably let it slide. Just an annoyance. The electrical and the buried copper would drive me nuts though. At bare minimum youve got to do what you quoted and not substitute materials and services. Thats just cutting corners and taking advantage of another human being to benefit themselves monetarily. You paid for items that you specified and wanted done a certain way. Thats breach of contract, no two ways about it. Either they knock money off and you live with it or they do it properly as per contract. Even a signed quote will hold up as a contract in court.

Id say that an electrician for a day is wroth $350-500. And you shuold be able to quantify CCST vs. copper pricing. "You can either come dig it all up or you can give me the difference in money plus a little something for my aggrivation. Youre call mr. contractor."


----------



## ToddJB

Knives from the swap are starting to roll out. Some pretty stellar work. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/233417

Here's my submission


----------



## JayT

> Related question, what happens if I ask the electrical inspector for a permit/inspection of it, and I say they did the work? I m probably going to have an inspection for it, even if it costs me, strictly because I went through all the hoops and did it right for insurance cover my ass reasons, and I m not going to let these guys screw that up for me
> 
> - Mosquito


Worst case is he flags it as being done incorrectly and you have to have it re-done, either by you or by an electrician. That might mean not being allowed to run the furnace until it's corrected. If that happens, you have the contract to back up what you signed as to how it should have been done and I'd bet the inspector will be understanding toward you and an SOB to the HVAC guys.

Either way, I'd have it signed off on by the inspector. If/when you ever sell the house, one of the standard disclosures is whether all electrical work was permitted when done. That's a legal form, so you want to be able to truthfully mark "yes". You've put too much work into doing that shop right to get in trouble down the road because of a shady contractor.

I'm with stef on how to present it. Done to contract or we write a change order to what was actually done with the appropriate cost reductions. I'm enough of an a-hole to make them pay for someone else to come back, dig up all the copper and replace with CSST. I sure wouldn't let them back on the property without direct supervision, however, because you never know what mischief they'd do out of spite.


----------



## woodcox

Tim, I haven't found the pic yet, but I liked one that a thicker seat as you want with it dovetailed into the top of still round log. One big tail on each end of the seat, set half blind, if you will, to the log feet. Pegging is neat.


----------



## CL810

Mos, I suggest telling the owner of the company directly first to save you time and frustration getting this guy to do things right. I'd set aside any concerns about getting the guys in trouble because you owe them nothing and they don't deserve any favors.


----------



## Tim457

Not a bad idea woody. I'm not sure about my ability to make a tight enough fitting dovetail to avoid racking, but I'll see. It will be another day before I get to that part.

An adze is challenging to learn but I was able to make a reasonable go at it. The thickness of your shaving is entirely determined by your swing - obvious I know, but you're looking for fractions of an inch. Chopping under my toes actually turned out not to be as hard as trying to adjust from standing on logs on the sides. The "flat" face of the bevel is down so there isn't much risk to chopping your toes. Man though I need to get more forearm workouts to handle the hewing and adzing. My forearms are inflated like popeye. Sassafras does smell nice when worked though.


----------



## Brit

Tim - I would just peg the tenon into the end of the log. Either on big diameter peg or four or five smaller diameter pegs. If you wanted a clean, simple appearance you could glue the pegs into a blind mortise on the underside of the seat so you don't see them from the top.


----------



## Brit

Nice work on the adzing.


----------



## lokasine

"The term chat room, or chatroom, is primarily used to describe any form of synchronous conferencing, occasionally even asynchronous conferencing. The term can thus mean any technology ranging from real-time online chat and online interaction with strangers (e.g., online forums) to fully immersive graphical social environments.

The primary use of a chat room is to share information via text with a group of other users. Generally speaking, the ability to converse with multiple people in the same conversation differentiates chat rooms from instant messaging programs, which are more typically designed for one-to-one communication. The users in a particular chat room are generally connected via a shared internet or other similar connection, and chat rooms exist catering for a wide range of subjects. New technology has enabled the use of file sharing and webcam to be included in some programs. This would be considered achat room. : https://chatna.us/chat


----------



## Brit

Flagged.


----------



## bandit571

Just the normal Friday Spam delivery-guy…....


----------



## Tim457

Blind mortise for the peg is an interesting idea. I was thinking that if I did the mortise and tenon, the tenon would be on the seat piece. How would you do a blind peg that way?


----------



## smitdog

The SPAM is making me hungry guys… is it 5 yet?


----------



## ToddJB

You need one of these


----------



## Brit

> The SPAM is making me hungry guys… is it 5 yet?
> 
> - smitdog


It's gone 11pm. Has your watch stopped?


----------



## bigblockyeti

That monster dovetail is way cool looking! I've got a few cherry and walnut logs that are dry and I'm itching to try something just like that.


----------



## Brit

> Blind mortise for the peg is an interesting idea. I was thinking that if I did the mortise and tenon, the tenon would be on the seat piece. How would you do a blind peg that way?
> 
> - Tim


Tim - This is all I meant using invisible dowels.


----------



## TheFridge

Mos, it's the people like that that need to get hammered. If they didn't fix everything to how it was agreed upon and up to code I'd report them to the state or local board responsible for licensing contractors and take them to small claims court. You can't have a legitimate contracting business without a license. Hell, I'd really try to get them to fix it and still call.

It's people like that that give contractors a bad name.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. First this.



> Mos, I suggest telling the owner of the company directly first to save you time and frustration getting this guy to do things right.
> 
> - CL810


Then get medieval.


----------



## summerfi

I finally got around to finishing a cabinet to go under the new drill press I got last year. Nothing special, I just used materials I had on hand. Maple and elm I cut on my sawmill, melamine panels I scrounged in the past, and the tropical hardwood butcher block style top is a piece of a van truck bed my son salvaged a few years ago. It will be nice to have all my drill related stuff in one place again.


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Bob. How do you like that JET drill press? I've been considering upgrading my old Delta to something with more quill stroke (easy, Fridge) and that's one I've considered. I would love a Nova Voyager, but am not sure about dropping that much on a drill press.


----------



## summerfi

I like the drill press a lot Jay. I would buy it again or recommend it to others.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the input guys. Too busy at work to deal with it today, but I did send him an e-mail and said we needed to have a chat.

That doesn't look like 'nothing special' Bob, you're gonna make me feel bad when my 'something special' isn't even half that nice lol


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah bob. Thanks for smashing our collective confidence. Tone it down some will you? How a bout a saw till made out of particle board with a bunch of glue drippings and and nails hanging out next time 

Very nice btw


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Andy. I thought you meant both at the same time.

Todd the knife swap stuff is awesome, I hadn't had a chance to go look before.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Hate to hear the contractor did so poorly Mos. Have to agree with holding their toes to the fire though.

Great looking cabinet for the drill press Bob. Nice work.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, i think it's not up to your usual standards. Where's the leaded glass doors and carved pediments? hehe

Fine job as usual Bob, thanks for showing it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...... Woodcox thinks "pegging is neat."


----------



## Mosquito

Alright, now I'm definitely pulling back the panels they reinstalled when installing the furnace and taking a look. I removed the thermostat and no surprise there's no sealing of the hole they drilled and punched in my vapor barrier, but then I decided to pull back the top panel that they said they removed to fish the thermostat wire, and this is what I find.










Effing pissed.


----------



## TheFridge

Hammer em.


----------



## chrisstef

Thinkin shop cart? Sharpening station? Rolling bar? Whatta you all see?










Im missing whats goin on there Mos.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like they didn't put the insulation back, just left it stuffed down below.

Good bones on the cart, should be a good one.


----------



## chrisstef

Now im hip ^. Cut out the vapor barrier too eh?

Friday job no doubt. Thats bush league.


----------



## theoldfart

i still remember the insulation contractors from hell that we had. Split a lot of the clapboards, they then duct taped them back together. Needless to say we got a 50% percent reduction on the price.


----------



## Brit

> Thinkin shop cart? Sharpening station? Rolling bar? Whatta you all see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm seeing nuffin' Stef, but as long as you do I'm Ok with that.


----------



## JayT

Document everything with pictures, Mos. It only takes a minute to put the insulation back and reseal the vapor barrier correctly. What they did is bush league stuff and no one should have to pay for work done that poorly.

stef, I see some seafoam green painted metal tubing and really small casters. Anything it becomes is up to your imagination. Don't imagine you'd want to put much weight on it, though. Those casters are too small to move anything very heavy.

BTW, would you please take Diaco back? Not as a coach, but you could surely use him at work, since he's really good at demolition. He's taken a poor defense and demolished any ability and cohesiveness. They can't make plays, can't tackle, heck, can't even line up right sometimes. All that might be forgiven if they at least played hard, but the kids aren't doing that either. He's demolished their pride and work ethic, too. They quit at Minnesota today and that is unforgivable.


----------



## DLK

> Thinkin shop cart? Sharpening station? Rolling bar? Whatta you all see?
> 
> - chrisstef


I hate to say it, but what I see is something my wife would drag into my shop and ask me to drop what I'm doing and make something for her. O.K. having said that I might make it into a glue up and finish table or a tool cleaning refinish table, with a tray on the bottom shelf to hold supplies. Another alternative is a clamp cart. It may need some reinforcement.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats exactly what it is Combo. One of those things that followed me to the office warehouse and then to the garage and finally to the shop. It looks so fuggin useful but i can seem to figure out what the use actually is. Maybe its the 4 swivel castors and mid 50's paint thats got a hold of me.

Its sturdy. I can definately lay on it. Smallish though. 20"x36".


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, How about a drafting cart. This could be where you create or lay out the drawings for quick reference. It has two open tubes into which you can put poles with rails between them to hold drawings vertically (on two sides) or maybe small drawing tools. Or it could hold an adjustable light arm or two near some work area. It could have a hardened glass top in a wood frame with LED lights for a light table. A stack of full width lightweight shallow drawers (like a drafting file cabinet) for holding a raft of carving tools, drawings, magazines, drawing supplies, etc.

If you need one, it could be a great little dust collector cart with dust deputy, shop vac, hose and tool storage, etc, for the smaller machines.

It could also be a butler table for your wood lathe, holding tools between the vertical tubes (mentioned above), drawer storage for carving and other lathe supplies. Your pattern could be hung etc.

Just tossing…

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, maybe a shop vac cart, could hold a small separator as well.


----------



## Mosquito

> Now im hip ^. Cut out the vapor barrier too eh?
> 
> Friday job no doubt. Thats bush league.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yes, and instead of just cutting a flap, they just cut a hole out and left it that way. I've definitely got pictures…

Watching my Bison game in the shop today, fixing it… I'm not going to let them touch it again, but I'm sure going to bitch them out for it.



















Even went this far



















This was the before on that one


----------



## chrisstef

Shop vacs not a bad idea. Ill have to test for a fit tonight. I could use it during sanding and at the router table. Maybe the bandsaw. If that dont pan out i may go sharpening station. Keep the ideas comin fellas. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mosquito

I like Kevin's idea of a shop vac cart. I don't know if I'd want to sharpen on something that has wheels that can swivel, unless it's the kind of casters that lock rotation at the same time as the wheels


----------



## theoldfart

It looked a bit wimpy as far as a sharpening station, I think you'd have to reinforce with a torsion box kind a thingy.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys speak the Truth. Itll likely wobble too much.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Stef, first thing would be to replace the casters with some a bit beefier. 
The shop vac cart might be handy if you have the need. 
The idea of adding some drawers underneath would work well with setting the top up to accommodate a Kreg pocket hole jig. 
It could also be set up as a work station for a laptop and printer. You may even want to add a projector for enlarging patterns by projecting them on a sheet of wide paper tacked to the wall.


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, I'm about to do something I do not want to do - add a handrail to our basement stairs.

I don't have anything against handrails, but I do have something against narrow stairwells. And ours is already very narrow. But the guest bedroom is down stairs and our parents are getting old and for some reason my wife doesn't want one of them to fall to their death in our house. Go figure.

Here's the issue.










Below the black line is concrete. The stairwell is narrow enough that moving things in and out of the basement will require removing the handrail. So I need some sort of concrete anchor that can hold downward force but can be installed and removed time and time again. Thoughts on products?


----------



## Mosquito

They do have concrete specific screws, they're not the prettiest, but they do exist. Otherwise there are in anchors for concrete as well. They're similar to drywall anchors, but metal.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you know if they hold up for taking the screws in and out over time?


----------



## Mosquito

Not from personal experience, no. I just knew of each type from when I worked at a hardware store


----------



## DLK

Can you first anchor a 1 by 4 to the concrete and then attach the railing to the 1 by 4?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flat handrails = +1.

Mos, you got (un-)professionally hosed. Extract a pound of flesh please.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, have never had to take them out but if they spin you just set them again. Just make sure they don't bottom out really. We'd use them all the time in chemical plant/refineries. They strong like bull.


----------



## chrisstef

RedHeads are the brand ive used coincidentally enough. Strong like bull is right.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, you got (un-)professionally hosed. Extract a pound of flesh please.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm set up to talk with the owner on Monday, so we shall see what comes of it.

Gotta love predictable company e-mail addresses lol (I didn't have his e-mail, I just guessed based on the 2 e-mails I did have, and knowing his name lol)


----------



## TheFridge

I'm gonna eat my MF poptart. Watch MF PawPatrol. Come at me bro.


----------



## 489tad

Found this today. I like it. Suits me.

Mos I feel your pain. Do you still owe them Amy money? If you do hold ut and get other quotes make it right. Tell Suck Inc the new discounted price.


----------



## theoldfart

Finished a project for a neighbor, cleaned the shop, had a dinner with excellent mole' and now Banjo Gods and Goddesses









Life is good!


----------



## Tim457

Hah Fridge, apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Sitting on her Princess Sophia chair no less. Though I see the dining room table and window treatments show you are a little more domesticated than you let on.


----------



## woodcox

A place for the brass beaters. 








Early birthday butt chiselers. 









The local WC has been slowly been removing Pfeil, there used to be an entire isle of gouges. Sadly, now they only have sets. With so many profiles and sizes it was nice to compare or fill gaps in what I could use.


----------



## jmartel

Fell through the floor to the crawlspace for the last time this weekend. Pressure tested the drain pipes this morning and then closed up the last bit of subfloor tonight. Framing out a new door, and finalizing the plumbing. Should be close to getting my inspection in the next week or two and then we can put everything back together.

Went diving last night, but didn't end up taking a single photo. Nothing really worthwhile other than a few things that ran away before I could get the shot. Didn't see a single nudi.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Mos. Unbelievably shoddy work. Work ethic, honor in performance/conduct, accountability, why the eff do they seem like exception rather than the rule?

No idea on the blank canvas cart Stef. It reminds me of a laundry cart.

HAHAHAHAH!!! That is magnificent Fridge!

Dan, how was that ale/apple pie pairing?

Life *is* good Kev.

What are you going to do with those butt chisels Woodcox? Do they fill a duty your other chisels wouldn't?

Congrats JWrappingItUp.


----------



## 489tad

Todd for the stair rail, what about drilling and epoxying in threaded couplers? You could wip up a thin rail like Smitty sudjested and remove it when needed.


----------



## Mosquito

No kidding Tony.


----------



## 489tad

Tony I find pie goes well with anything.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the suggestions on anchors, dudes. I'll dig in.

Smitty, what do you mean by "flat handrail"? This is what I'm envisioning and is not really my style


----------



## jmartel

Todd, what about some pipe drilled into the studs, then you can mount smaller diameter pipe to your handrail to slide into the wall mounted ones? Easily removed, should still provide a good bit of rigidity for hanging onto. Might not look that nice though.

Sort of like a fishing rod holder type of thing. Can use a hitch pin to secure it when it's in use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, that's what I was suggesting. It's a compromise between protrusion and aesthetic for narrow stairs. Can be painted, not as big, etc. etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed

....?


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know whats not as soft as it used to be? A 4' high pile of leaves. Figured id show Nathan what the fall weather was all about and blow all the leaves into one pile then we could both jump in it. I fat flopped into it like it was a pile of marshmellows. Except it wasnt. Right to the freshly frozen ground. Knocked the wind out of myself and my left sides a little tender this morning. Nathan thought it was hilarious watching his old man trying to catch his wind and laugh at the same time. Lesson learned.


----------



## DanKrager

This little board stretcher setup works pretty well for a small shop. I had to stretch some 10' long pieces to about 12' and made up some remaining slot wall shorts from cutoffs. I'd say it paid for itself.


























DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Finger joint bit?


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, tapered. Very very strong joint.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Strong handwork Tim!

Mos, serious FU to those contractors, blows a big one.

4 straight days off work, time for some serious shop stuff!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! I raked a pile of leaves up for my little cousins one year and discovered it was much more lame than I had remembered it as a kid.

Getting the wind knocked out of you really sucks.


----------



## TerryDowning

> Ya know whats not as soft as it used to be? A 4 high pile of leaves. Figured id show Nathan what the fall weather was all about and blow all the leaves into one pile then we could both jump in it. I fat flopped into it like it was a pile of marshmellows. Except it wasnt. Right to the freshly frozen ground. Knocked the wind out of myself and my left sides a little tender this morning. Nathan thought it was hilarious watching his old man trying to catch his wind and laugh at the same time. Lesson learned.
> 
> - chrisstef


January 1995 I broke my back sledding with the kids. (showing off for the kids) "This is how it's done" 
NOT.

after 30 minutes of freezing on the icy hill and not moving the Fire department showed up.
A Treacherous rescue up the icy hill soon followed. (Fire fighters were not fans of my style)

Then 2 weeks in the Hospital in traction constantly being poked and prodded to ensure I was not paralyzed or going to turn out that way. 2 cracked Lumbar discs, 1 Broken and 2 cracked Thorasic discs.

10 more weeks in a brace followed by months of rehab. It still can bother me even now 22 years later.

Lesson Learned is right.

Showing the kids "how it's done" can be very bad.
2 weeks in the Hospital


----------



## TerryDowning

Wife wanted some shelves in this older TV Unit we now use for storage of games and other seasonal items.










so using some birch ply I had on hand, I did this.










Nothing special or remarkable, but it should be more functional for storage and less avalanche prone.


----------



## theoldfart

TerryD, i new someone who did the same thing riding a toboggan. A long recovery for sure.

A stroke of luck, this showed up on CL.









All hardwood construction, half blind dovetails, no plywood! It weighs a ton.









I'll match it up with another vintage cabinet I already had.









There's no way I could have made these for what I paid for them. They'll make shipping my shop stuff to CA much easier.


----------



## TerryDowning

> TerryD, i new someone who did the same thing riding a toboggan. A long recovery for sure.
> 
> - theoldfart


It was actually one of those round snow discs. Even now, there is no effin' way I'll get on one of those things.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Kev, that thing is awesome. Good grab


----------



## ToddJB

If I were in the market this would be a nice deal -

https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/d/lie-nielsen-carpenter-planes/6385625196.html


----------



## chrisstef

Nice score Farticus.

Damn Terry. Im glad i fared better than you but that anecdote will be filed away for future reference.


----------



## woodcox

T, I have an old buck Bros 1 1/2" butt chisel that I use quite often and I will definitely like having the smaller sizes at hand. No specific tasks I can see think of other than some maneuverability being closer to the edge.

Very nice find Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

I just gave away the toboggan I had as a kid. There was some damage from collisions with trees, good thing I bounced in those days.


----------



## Tim457

Terry D totally did a Clark Griswold.

Were the leaves wet or something stef, that sucks to get the wind knocked out of you, I agree.


----------



## chrisstef

Nah just fresh and fluffy. Oaks mostly.


----------



## DanKrager

That is a gorgeous cabinet, Kev. What you gonna put in it?

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, all of the screws, cut nails, and misc hardware i've accumulated over the last twenty-something years. If there's room left over then a lot of small tools and measuring stuff.


----------



## jmartel

That's much nicer than what I've got, Kev. I've been buying a couple of these every time I'm in HF. Trying to get more than I need for when they decide to stop selling them.

https://www.harborfreight.com/20-bin-medium-portable-parts-storage-case-62778.html

I also have a few of the larger ones.

https://www.harborfreight.com/8-bin-portable-parts-storage-case-93927.html

I'll make a cabinet to hold them when I get my shop built.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, most of the small stuff is currently in boxes like yours. I pick them up from Michaels. Originally I planned on making a cabinet to hold them.


----------



## jmartel

Right now I've got a mix of those bins and some lighter duty smaller clear ones. But everything's just stacked in a pile which is a pain to sort through. Plus these yellow ones can remove the boxes which is handy. I'd like to do a nice dovetailed case like that, but that would be probably 2 decades down the list on priorities.

No work done in the bathroom yesterday. Made some chili and some apple pie instead. Good tradeoff, I think.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Chili is always a good option.


----------



## chrisstef

Beans or no beans in the chili?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It doesn't matter. Almost every variety is good. Similar to pizza, sex, and spaghetti sauce; even at it's worst it is still good.


----------



## chrisstef

Bad spaghetti sauce …. when its bad its bad and should not be consumed. I thought i gave you the recipe. There should be no talk of bad or chunky red sauce. Grandma Pepe will come down with that wooden spoon and you best beware.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... I wasn't referring to prefab/packaged sauces. Almost any rendition that someone puts their time into creating is going to be good, maybe not G'ma's-good but good none the less.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef "Grandma Pepe"? Any relation to the New Haven Frank Pepe's? Bestest pizza ever!

We make a white bean and chicken chili. Depending on my mood anywhere from mild to HurtYa. Lots of fire roasted Hatch chilis. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jmartel

> Beans or no beans in the chili?
> 
> - chrisstef


Small can of black beans, not a ton. I don't give in to the Texas Chili mafia. I don't care what they say, beans are allowed.

Chorizo, black beans, poblano peppers, hatch chili peppers, garlic, onions, crushed tomatoes, and whatever spices I grabbed that I don't remember.

Basically, anywhere that ground beef is used aside from burgers, I typically substitute Chorizo or Italian sausage. Haven't found something that doesn't benefit from that yet. Especially spaghetti sauce.


----------



## 489tad

Tony don't go lumping sex and pizza together. There are some varieties of sex that are no go. Prison sex is one of them.


----------



## JayT

> Beans or no beans in the chili?
> 
> - chrisstef


Real chili never has beans. If you are adding beans, you have made some other kind of soup.

Chili at it's most basic is a soup of chile peppers with liquid (gravy). Chili con carne adds meat to that. Never has it been called chili con frijoles.

Don't get me wrong, there are some really tasty bean soup recipes out there, and if that's how you like to eat it, feel free. They just aren't, and will never be, chili.


----------



## ShaneA

I like the beans in there personally.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"....Prison sex is one of them." - the world needs pudes too.

JayT takes life too seriously, it's all his cop training.

Shane is a prison sex aficionado.


----------



## ShaneA

As Fridge would say…when they give you lemons.


----------



## ToddJB

I like my chili with nearly no liquid. I'm a chunky guy - you know.


----------



## jmartel

Chili has had beans for 100 years now. It can be part of chili. Just because something isn't made exactly the same way as when it was created doesn't mean it's not an evolution of the dish. People get too uptight about food. There's people who get mad if you don't eat sushi the correct way as well. Tomatoes weren't originally found in italy. I think a lot of people consider tomatoes a part of italian food now, don't they?


----------



## ToddJB

Dr. Pepper doesn't even have peppers or Doctors in it anymore.


----------



## terryR

I like a little liquid in my chili. Something to soak up with crackers, ya know? Beans, yeah, OK.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Bad spaghetti sauce …. when its bad its bad and should not be consumed. I thought i gave you the recipe. There should be no talk of bad or chunky red sauce. Grandma Pepe will come down with that wooden spoon and you best beware.
> 
> - chrisstef


Agreed-Sauce isn't just some tomatoes thrown in a pot for a bit and call it sauce. lots of love and spices in the mix while the roast (pork or beef) is browning first-then cook for most of the day slowly until done. You know its ready when the italian bread you are dipping in to test it is delicious. end of story

yummm to good sauce and fresh pasta and homemade italian bread


----------



## bandit571

That reminds me…need to make another batch of Beer Bread….


----------



## JayT

> Dr. Pepper doesn t even have peppers or Doctors in it anymore.
> 
> - ToddJB


They nixed the cocaine from Coca-cola, too. Darn it!


----------



## JayT

Tony, chili is serious business and deserves respect. Heck, I might start a riot by also mentioning that real chili doesn't use hamburger, either, it has diced whole meat. We don't got time for no wimpy ass hamburger bean soups 'round here.

I'm not bound to traditional chili, whatsoever, and have made numerous variations of all kinds. I just recognize that there is a line where it stops being chili and becomes a chili inspired dish, instead.


----------



## DLK

Close, but real Chilli does not contain meat.


----------



## ToddJB

It also doesn't have two L's. Quite the elitist group with chili we have here.


----------



## DanKrager

Youse guys are nutz.

That is all.

Carry on.

!!! 

DanK


----------



## TerryDowning

The best chili is the one my wife makes.
beans, no beans whatever, if she calls it chili it's chili.

Same for Italian sauce the she makes is the best.

End of story.


----------



## chrisstef

OF - no relation that i know of unfortunately. Maybe some relation to Pepe trucking but not the apizza.

JayT eats skyline chili. I rest my case.

I really opened a can of beans with this one didnt I? In all honestly, im very meh about chili. I cant say ive ever had one that blew me away. I do like some chili (or meat suace) on a hotdog. A buddy of mine's got an old recipe from his familu out of northern Maine that was rock solid.


----------



## rad457

> Close, but real Chilli does not contain meat.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Are you sure, some folks down in *Texas* might disagree?
My chilli has diced Sirloin and real Jalapeno peppers and of course Kidney beans!(Secret is a shot of Bourbon)
Had a real good crop of Peppers this year and just about ready to try some Home made Salsa!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with ya Stef, I'm not that much of a chili connoisseur to care. I'm also not that much of a fan of tomatoes, so that probably doesn't help either.

-

In other news, over the weekend I e-mailed the owner of the HVAC company, and had a long chat with him at their office yesterday. He was friendly and understanding. He'll pay for an electrician to come out and inspect and redo the circuit if needed, including permits and inspections. And since I have already repaired most of the issues, he asked me to send him an e-mail with an amount for my time and any materials for fixing the issues that I already have. So far it was removing panels from the wall, foam sealing around wall penetrations, re-stapling insulation up, re-stapling or replacing vapor barrier, and taping up the seams, then putting panels back up. I've still got to fix the attic, but will wait until after the electrician comes through to do that. I've just got to figure out what my time is worth. Through conversation I hinted that my company billing rate varies from $110-$145/hr, but I don't think he'd go for that lol


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like the owner is doing everything right Mos. He comes through on the electrician and id cut him some slack on the hourly cost. Maybe $25/hr. If he was douchey about it, id go for $45.


----------



## ToddJB

Sounds promising, Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

that's along what I was thinking Stef. From what I can gather, it looks like most HVAC installers in the area are around $20-$25/hr so I figured that was a good baseline, figuring he would have been paying them to do it had they done it anyway. I'm about 2-1/2 hours in, and estimating another 30-45 minutes for sealing the electrical in the attic, and then raking the insulation back down. Thinking about calling it $100 as long as he comes through with the electrician, and sending someone out this week to fix the trenching. The guy seemed reasonable, and we had extended conversation not just relating to the issues I raised, and it's not like it was difficult work, or that I had to go out and buy materials or anything.

I think I'm glad I skipped the operations manager and went to the owner. The operations manager was there for the whole install, and was already seeming to get defensive not even knowing what my complaints were.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Plus 1 on the hourly rate. /\

As a native Texan, if it gets called chili, there should be meat in it, otherwise it is some tomato and pepper based sauce.

My personal method starts with a pound each of chopped sirloin, pork sausage,, and chopped deer meat. Add plenty of cummin, black pepper, chili powder, garlic and a pinch of salt, with a healthy dash of cayenne.
Crushed tomatoes, onion, bell pepper, and jalapenos round it out. If I'm serving those that prefer to have them, kidney beans make their way in the pot as well. My preference is without them.

Top a steaming bowl with diced onions and shredded sharp cheddar, wash it down with an ice cold beer, and life is good.


----------



## JayT

> Youse guys are nutz.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> !!!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I thought that was already well established long before stef had to start a thread sequel. ;-)



> JayT eats skyline chili. I rest my case.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm willing to let the rest of the comments pass by, but them's fightin' words, boy. Come out here sometime and I'll introduce you to some real chili con carne. My preferred recipe for a two gallon batch includes at least a dozen habaneros, 20-25 serrano peppers, plus chipotles and roasted poblanos, but definitely no pasta. It'll burn for days.

Mos, that sounds like about the best outcome that could happen at this point, if the owner comes through on the sparky.


----------



## 489tad

Mos don't forget to add travel time and a service call charge just for showing up. Sounds like it will work out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, sounds like a 'well done!' is in order!

- - BREAK, BREAK, NEW SUBJECT. -

In an Extended Stay in Dulles. Table has a strike plate screwed to it.










Interesting, I say to myself. And it's duplicated on the back of the leg. Then, the reveal…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and allow me to illustrate the effect SotS has on today's youth. From my 16 year old daughter:


----------



## jmartel

Just remember the first rule of Pizza. Every pizza is a personal pizza if you try hard and believe in yourself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That, and we've come full circle, from texting "lol" to saying "lawl" to now texting "lawl".


----------



## chrisstef

Whats a calzone? Man, we had food delivery joint that sold calzones and nothin but calzones. Dozens of different ones. Many drunk nights were rounded out with DP Dough.


----------



## jmartel

DP Dough's cinnamon stix were the real highlight of that menu. Spent a few nights there when I was at school.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, hows that rental you were working on?


----------



## jmartel

I think I need one of these for future concrete work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a farmer fix Smitty. Today's youth should be nowhere near the SoTS thread.

That rock drill is bad ass JHammer.

Calzones are Italian burritos, no? I love burritos.


----------



## Mosquito

Italian burritos lol Love it.


----------



## chrisstef

I got an Italian burrito for ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No you don't.


----------



## chrisstef

You wont be singing that tune when youre running sub 7 minute miles. "Any burrito on the menu"

Ok. So its more like a chimmichurra. Whatever. Lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAH! Fuxer.


----------



## DLK

More like grande empanadas in my opinion.


----------



## Brit

> Oh, and allow me to illustrate the effect SotS has on today's youth. From my 16 year old daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I won't be using LAWL. Too much effort to type an extra letter. LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

I meant a churro. Screwin up my spanish dishes.


----------



## Brit

Anyone else hate Powerpoint. I've been knocking out slide decks for three weeks worth of presentations and I've HAD ENOUGH I tell ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is Prezi any better for you Andy?


----------



## Brit

Only Prezi I know Tony are the ones I open on Christmas day, but only if I've been good all year which isn't very often.


----------



## TheFridge

Mos, I charge 50$ including drive time so I would put it somewhere in the middle of 50 and 25. Hell. I'd charge him for the walk to and from the shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's an alternative to Powerpoint but the same monotony.


----------



## DanKrager

Well, that gives "death by Powerpoint" a whole new meaning, Brit.

DanK


----------



## Brit

Ain't that the truth Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Anyone else hate Powerpoint. I ve been knocking out slide decks for three weeks worth of presentations and I ve HAD ENOUGH I tell ya.
> 
> - Brit


Yes, but are you getting your point across? Do you have graphics with Action Captions? What are your recurring themes, and what overall message is being conveyed in 10 seconds or less?


----------



## theoldfart

^ sheesh, corporate wonk speak. Blah blah. Blah. Us retirees have transcended such talk. Oh, yes dear. Gotta go


----------



## summerfi

I once worked for a big brutish guy who had learned to make his way through life by trying to intimidate people. He would make his point during a "discussion" by poking you in the chest with his index finger. He called that his powerpoint. Sadly, he died at a fairly young age.


----------



## 489tad

My son was given an assignment last Thursday to make a piece of furniture from cardboard, due the 16th. Kid works and full time school so over the weekend I cut the pieces and in the mornings he put it together. If he had a few more days he could have dovetailed the drawer. Construction is mortise and tenon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's slick Dan!


----------



## DLK

I have always hated powerpoint, and I avoid all microsoft products.


----------



## DanKrager

I do too, though wife needs it for work. (avoid MS)

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Dan that's definitely the best cardboard furniture I've ever seen. Pretty cool.

Here's my first lathe project since 7th grade shop almost 30 years ago. Shape didn't turn out exactly what I wanted but the pear wood takes a really nice shine.


----------



## jmartel

Don't forget the flared base, Tim.


----------



## Mosquito

This thing has a way of making you cut mortises in random pieces of wood for no reason other than to cut mortises in random pieces of wood…


----------



## bandit571

All you need is a little "Foot Stomping Music" by Grand Funk Railroad playing….


----------



## DLK

^ that together with a video would be awesome


----------



## Brit

*Dan* - That's amazing. Here's a top tip for you. If you need to cut up a load of corrugated cardboard, get yourself a cheap bread saw. It works really fast. You move 4-5" with every stroke of the saw.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

very quiet here-Must be Thursday

You know how us retired folks lose track of what day of the week it is


----------



## chrisstef

Well how da ya like that.


----------



## rad457

I just posted my Moxon Vise, finally finished it! Maybe some shop cleaning tomorrow!


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice Andre!


----------



## jmartel

Well after almost 2 years I finally have a dishwasher that doesn't require me to feed it or gets mad at me when I call it a dishwasher. It's way quieter than the other one, too.










As evidenced by the counter tops, cabinets and ugly fake wood floors, the Kitchen will be the next big remodel. But I'll likely have to save for a year or so to cover the costs since good appliances ain't cheap.


----------



## putty

Nice dishwasher…I bet it doesn't talk back either!!!

We bought a real expensive dishwasher about 4 years ago…an Electrolux my wife just had to have it. It was the biggest piece of crap ever, didn't get anything clean. We had to wash everything before we washed it in the dishwasher!! after 2 years we junked it and we ended up with a kitchenaid


----------



## duckmilk

I hate installing dishwashers, major pain in the butt. The one we have now is fairly quiet and cleans well, thankfully, since the wife just throws dishes in there with all kinds of food left on


----------



## terryR

Our dishwasher is currently out of order since my wife puts food in there all the friggin time. Another complete dis-assemble needed, and I hate puzzles. The inside of the thing is 25 pieces of cheap plastic that all snap together in a precise order.


----------



## jmartel

Wasn't too terrible of an install, Duck. Just apparently has a shorter hose than the one it replaced. I ended up having to buy another hose today and rig up a way to connect it to the one on the machine to reach the sink to the right of the photo.

This one is cool where it automatically props the door open when it's finished to help dry dishes faster.

Not looking forward to buying a new fridge, stove, and cooktop. It doesn't help that I'm planning on an induction cooktop since I can't get gas. Normal electric tops suck.


----------



## woodcox

Bagel button is where it's at. Also, if you lay the toaster on it's side you can make grilled cheese.

I only get chicken enchilada chili with corn chips.

I had to tear our dishwasher apart because someone puts their pistachio shells in coffee cups. When the shells get wet they curl up enough to get past the screen to get lodged in the pump impeller.


----------



## chrisstef

Man, i had no idea thats what the bagel button did. Blew my mind.

Dishwashers are the worst. We had a mini one at our first house and i swear i tore that thing down and rebuilt it 4 or 5 times. Swearing like a drunk sailor every time.

Happy Friday girls.


----------



## terryR

Knocked a heavy layer of dust off my knapping tools earlier this week, and discovered I'm very out of practice. Everything keeps coming out assymetric, which is ok for a knife blade luckily. LOL.










Jasper, Kay Co. chert, and Novaculite. (I finished the center one since the photo)










Time to buy new epoxy, though, before this Dacite blade can recieve its Leopardwood handle.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, I'm no knife expert, but I don't think a deck screw will cut very well.


----------



## bandit571

A while back, Tony sent a care package to me…..in it, along with a few planes, was a couple saws. The short Butcher's saw was beyond repair….redid the blade, thinking a short frame saw might work…..the other saw was a hacksaw…...tried the butcher's saw blade as a replacement ..









Still need to sharpen them teeth…..well, I dug around and found a hacksaw blade that MIGHT work…









Just a Stanley blade…









Might yet make a frame saw out of that saw blade…...framesaw for dovetails? 
A big thank you, once again, to Tony…..


----------



## rad457

Made a couple of Fire pokers and was wondering about the forging characteristics of SS ? 
Not sure of type of SS as found it in a discount bin but seems very hard!


----------



## jmartel

Anyone know of any deals on parallel clamps for Black friday/cyber monday? I need to pick up some.


----------



## ShaneA

Up till last year, Jet had always run a 50% off sale on the TDay weekend. Not sure if they will be offering that this year. I personally like the Jet clamps. But I believe there were some on here who did not. I like the engaging trigger on them. I would like to add to my shorter clamp collection. Maybe even the 12" size?


----------



## terryR

JScrewy, it goes with this marking knife,


----------



## ToddJB

I was reading that some HD's were have big sales on Bessy's, but it didn't seem across the board.


----------



## ToddJB

> Up till last year, Jet had always run a 50% off sale on the TDay weekend. Not sure if they will be offering that this year. I personally like the Jet clamps. But I believe there were some on here who did not. I like the engaging trigger on them. I would like to add to my shorter clamp collection. Maybe even the 12" size?
> 
> - ShaneA


That was Rojo. Sold all of his Jets for Jorgy's. I've never used their's I do have some Irwin's in the same style and I hate them because the acme screw is super fine and takes a week to tighten them up.


----------



## jmartel

I've never seen any clamps go on sale at my HD or at the other 2 on the Seattle side that I sometimes end up at. So, I don't think that will work out.


----------



## Mosquito

I am a big fan of my Jorgy's, but they don't make them anymore. Used to be made in USA. I'd pick them up at Menards when they'd go on sale, often during the "Made in USA Sale", or 11% rebate sales. I just wish I had bit the bullet and bought more before they shuttered up. I haven't tried any of the Irwins that Menards replaced them with yet


----------



## jmartel

There's a few people selling Jorgys on amazon still. At least in the 24" flavor.

https://www.amazon.com/Jorgensen-Cabinet-Master-24-inch-Parallel/dp/B0742BTGYP/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1510966786&sr=8-10&keywords=parallel+clamp


----------



## jmartel

Double.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, those are the Chinese version, after they got bought. I wonder how close they are in quality to the Made in USA ones of old…


----------



## jmartel

Lol.

http://www.kiro7.com/news/local/whidbey-navy-admits-aircraft-drew-penis-in-sky-drawings/649301637


----------



## theoldfart

bunch a dicks!


----------



## bandit571

I didn't know Fridge was a pilot…...


----------



## chrisstef

Betcha tony wasnt pulling weeds when he was bent over in the yard while that was overhead.


----------



## ShaneA

I have parallel clamps from Irwin, Wood River, Jorgenson, Bessey, and Jet. The Irwin and Wood river are a couple steps behind the other three. For me, the parallel clamp features that separate the haves from have not, is how easily they engage. How often the lower jaw goes flying around, and how much force the exert. The Jets grab fast, the trigger keeps them from flopping around, and the pressure is comparable with Bessesy, Jorgy.


----------



## ToddJB

> Yeah, those are the Chinese version, after they got bought. I wonder how close they are in quality to the Made in USA ones of old…
> 
> - Mosquito


I have some with the wood and some with the rubber grips. I dare say I like the rubber grips better. Don't see any other difference between them.


----------



## Mosquito

Good to know, thanks Todd. I didn't know the rubber handles were only on the Chinese ones. I've got a pair of F-Clamps with the rubber grip, and would agree that it's a lot easier to use, at least in the small F-clamp size handles.


----------



## ToddJB

> Good to know, thanks Todd. I didn t know the rubber handles were only on the Chinese ones. I ve got a pair of F-Clamps with the rubber grip, and would agree that it s a lot easier to use, at least in the small F-clamp size handles.
> 
> - Mosquito


I didn't mean to imply that I officially know that the rubber grips were Chinese, but I assumed thats when they made the change


----------



## TheFridge

J, though I may be new to you, technically I'm a 36yo model.


----------



## terryR

Oh crap.










hopefully it will buff out?


----------



## theoldfart

Alien slime Terry?


----------



## Brit

Not sure what the problem is there Terry. Is there a ding in the top corner of the brass?


----------



## terryR

> Not sure what the problem is there Terry. Is there a ding in the top corner of the brass?
> 
> - Brit


the photo is crappy, but the entire corner of the brass broke off. I let it bend the wrong way, and when I corrected it, bam! Still learning here…the pin is way too small…the DT is way too large.


----------



## Slyy

Falling way behind this week.

JSamsung we've got that same dishwasher. First "new" dishwasher I've ever had. Un-fugging-believably quiet honestly. When I saw the soundproofing on the new one, then saw the bare plastic tube on the one I pulled out….

Holy airdicks batman!









Been a bit busy doing some actual woodworking. Bit of a preview here I hope.

Terry, just JB Weld it back, the gray will blend in just fine.


----------



## Mosquito

These two nestled in the corner together finally… I'm down to just 1 more machine other than my Foley saw related tools in the attached garage still. A Bett-Marr 14" metal bandsaw, then It'll be time to rearrange some stuff, and get the bikes and lawn mower out of the shop. Slow but steady…


----------



## terryR

Very jealous of the shop, Mos. Are you painting the walls next year?

Jake, I certainly thought of JB weld and spray paint. In the end, I filed and sanded it down. So far, the front piece is still attached


----------



## Mosquito

We'll see, I haven't decided yet. Pretty much everything in there is on wheels, so it's easy to move things to paint if I don't get to it this winter. I'm thinking of just priming it first, and go from there. Mainly I want to get the non-shop stuff out before snow, which means getting all the shop stuff in first lol


----------



## Tim457

The lathe and mortise machine are stellar, Mos.

Terry I like the surface plate and height gauge too. I guess if you want to do metal working right, you need to tool up.


----------



## theoldfart

Outstanding save Terry, my temper would have forced me to propel the offending piece through the wall!

Edit my alien comment was because I couldn't see the damage. Sometimes I wish I had two good eyes ;-)


----------



## terryR

Tim, the height gauge is probably overkill for what I'm doing, but I was using a marking gauge beam stuck in my leg vise. Made it impossible to save the setting and use the leg vise at the same time. Now, I really look like a pro. 

Kevin, it's just metal. I try to not get too excited or too upset. Seems like every one of these bhoggers has some issue to overcome. I hear you about eyes, though. You should see me struggle with my magnifying lens while working. It's way past time to invest in a magni-visor.


----------



## DanKrager

Great save, Terry! You've heard it said, "The difference between amateurs and professionals is…"

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> Great save, Terry! You ve heard it said, "The difference between amateurs and professionals is…"
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


How far they throw the object they messed up on?

Still missing a couple 10mm sockets…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're finding use for the items Bandit. Thanks for giving them a good home.

How do you know I was in the yard Stef?

Nice Mos.

Great recovery Terry.

Short work weeks are beguiling, I'm not falling for it.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, I got the idea from Stef










I can't do fine detail without it.


----------



## 489tad

My wife and I were Santas Work Shop yesterday. Our family does an ornament exchange. I got my niece. She got a dog this year. She gets a dog house. My daughter has her uncle. He hurt his back. Had to use a walker for a bit to get around. He was pissed he couldn't ride his motorcycle. He's vertical doing well and riding. My daughter came up with the idea. I fabbed, she filed the brazes, painted and assembly. He should like it. 
Terry is on his way to another beauty.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry will the infill cover it? A little over stuffing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig the tradition Dan! That walker is funny.


----------



## terryR

Nice set-up, Kevin. Your lamp looks more sturdy then my plastic version from LV. It's probably 4 years old, but won't stay where positioned very well.

Fridge, I'm avoiding over stuffing on purpose. It's too difficult. I'll probably buy some brazing supplies and run a bead on the inside of the plane. And, try to do better on the next build.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan I love the walker, that's awesome!


----------



## Tim457

Anyone have a 2" timber framing chisel that you could let go of? I'm planning a 2" mortise, but I could work with a 1-1/2" chisel too since I'll be boring to start.


----------



## JayT

> I ll be boring to start.
> 
> - Tim


I'm often told that I'm boring start to finish.

I do have a 2in socket chisel I'd be willing to part with. Never used it in nearly three years. Not a framing chisel, though, just a big, long socket chisel. I can post a pic if you are interested.


----------



## Tim457

I guess I assumed I need a beefy framing chisel to chop 2" mortices. Think it would work?


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, may I suggest that you do more of a shaving the walls action than actually chopping the big mortise with a huge framing tool. As you suggested, drilling will take out most of the waste, and if you have a mortise chisel, that could hog most of the corner waste. Then it's a matter of cleanup and fit. None of which "requires" a monster tool.

Having said that, I realize it's heresy! You NEED a new tool for this.

Carry. On.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

2" wide tim?


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, I used the same process as Dan. Drill, chop then pare.



























And yes I do have a wide chisel! Also I wished I had a bigger auger bit! This is one of the bigger mortises iv'e excavated; needed for a Criss Cross.


----------



## woodcox

Shaking like a leaf today. Alignment rack came undone about a foot off the ground trying to lift a loaded 1ton dodge van. Sounded awful. To top it off I couldn't fix the van. A valve spring broke and bent a push rod. I tried a new spring and rod to find no compression when I was done. It was worth a shot but, likely the valve made contact with the piston. 








The only other time I have seen a rack break was when I just started out. Almost an identical big dodge van on and older style alignment rack. Dude had it about four feet high and walked from under it over to the computer. 10 seconds earlier and he would have been dog meat.


----------



## chrisstef

Parted cables scare the crap out of me and thats without a dodge crumbling to earth behind it. Glad youre all right Woody.

Damn OF. Look at all them holes. I bet you were strong enough to snap a carrot with one hand after that.


----------



## theoldfart

One arm was a sore Popey! I would've traded my soul for a 14" wimble.


----------



## Slyy

> One arm was a sore Popey! I would've traded my soul for a 14" wimble.
> 
> - theoldfart


What were you using to bore those Kev, cute little 6"-er? Recently did some with my 14" Millers Falls, that is a major workout for sure, didn't even bother trying anything smaller and feeling glad I had it!








Felt pretty manly afterwards, which is a nice change from how I usually feel.

Dubbya, I'd've left work straight for the bar!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kev, that #49 is super cool.

Glad you're whole Woodcox.

Nice brace Jake.

Demo loves the feel of a man. Todd likes to watch.


----------



## jmartel

WC, does that rack not have ratcheting safeties? Or was it just too low to engage them? I've sort of half been looking at 2 posts to see what it'd cost in the future to add one to my shop. Don't think I'd buy one without them.

I need to get a brace.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Woody!

Watch out












> Felt pretty manly afterwards, which is a nice change from how I usually feel.
> 
> - Slyy





> Demo loves the feel of a man. Todd likes to watch.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, it works well but it will leave a mark if you don't stop boring before it touches. The spring style works better and you don't have to worry about marking. You could use then frugal(cheap) woodworker method, masking tape!

JDrill, what size brace? I have quite a few and need to reduce the herd.


----------



## bandit571

Custom size bits..









Happen to have a few…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do use masking tape Kev, we can't all be as dignified and refined as you.


----------



## theoldfart

I guess your right Tony, but you aspire to improve! Right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm a heathen Kevin, yet my aspirations range far and wide.


----------



## theoldfart

Is that what she said last night?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing of that ilk going on for me the last few weeks, unfortunately. It's been a lonely dry spell (or state of life as Shane considers it) for me currently.


----------



## jmartel

> JDrill, what size brace? I have quite a few and need to reduce the herd.
> 
> - theoldfart


Not sure yet. I'm sure I could use one with a large swing for bigger holes at least. Gonna need that for when I build my bed. Just let me know what you have and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Slyy

I'd add JInuendo, let me know what Kev has in mind, ive got quite a few extra in the 8-10" range I think and could spare one or two. I'd be happy to be your wingman if you're trying to drill a big hole or two in bed.


----------



## theoldfart

^ the forward and reverse ratchet action would work well for that.

JM, I should have a 12 or 14. I'll check as I'm packing.


----------



## Tim457

> Tim, may I suggest that you do more of a shaving the walls action than actually chopping the big mortise with a huge framing tool. As you suggested, drilling will take out most of the waste, and if you have a mortise chisel, that could hog most of the corner waste. Then it s a matter of cleanup and fit. None of which "requires" a monster tool.
> 
> Having said that, I realize it s heresy! You NEED a new tool for this.
> 
> Carry. On.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Right, I just need it long enough really. The only framing type chisel I have is 1/2" and that doesn't seem like that much fun to clean up a 2" mortise with. And OF's picture gave me the idea that I could bore two rows of holes. With the 1-3/4" bit that i have, there would still be quite a chuck of wood in the corners to chop out. nd thanks for the offer JayT, I'll definitely consider that.

I'd also love to find a local blacksmith that could fix up the socket on this 1-1/2" chisel.









P.S. You fuggers entertain me.

Tony if you're in a dry spell, call back that girl that liked to watch you in your sleep.


----------



## bandit571

That's not a chisel…









This IS a chisel…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tim, against proper etiquette/better judgement, I've made some inquiries as to soliciting call backs. All three audits found them coupled, ('tis the cuffing season after all). So, I'll suffer my luck.

The Watcher's company wouldn't be one that I'd consider.


----------



## woodcox

J, yes the locks don't start until about two feet up. I would keep an eye on the classifieds for used racks or hit up an installer to find one. Ceiling height would be an issue but, most are adjustable. I think ours are about ten feet.


----------



## jmartel

Since I had to drop the square footage of my garage, I'm looking into having 12 ft ceilings instead. If it's possible with the budget, I'm going with those.


----------



## ShaneA

You feel the call back to be against poor etiquette T? Sometimes timing and vision improve with space. While I see the inherent difficulty in it, I would not go so far as to say poor judgment as a general rule. A case, by case basis…of course.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... the thing about reruns Shane, you already know how they end.


----------



## ShaneA

Meh…good point. Guess I was just making a case for growth and evolution of vision.


----------



## chrisstef

I think im going to start collecting lumber for a maloof rocker. And buy the Hal Taylor plans. Im thinkin a 3 year project is just what i need.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There's always exceptions, agreed. It's just my experience that they are few and far between in this regard for me.

I tend to part due to philosophical differences and not rashly as the result of some trespass. Those differences are usually fundamental and not typically outgrown, but we all change and sometimes those changes can bring about harmony.

Ah, the beautiful dance of seeking touch… So. Fuggin'. Fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maloof rocker? Will you be nursing again soon?


----------



## ShaneA

^triple lol.

Beautiful dance of seeking touch.
Three Year Project.
Nursing again?


----------



## duckmilk

Wow WC, glad you were out of the way.

Jake, why didn't you tell me there was a street in Stillwater named after me?










While passing through, the wife and I stopped at this place yesterday to eat lunch.


----------



## chrisstef

You's funny Tony, but im not surprised by you thinking about my nipples due to lack of recent touch. I got small ones. No flapjacks, no saucers, no sand dollars.

Read a funny one yesterday … Poseiden's kiss = toilet water splash back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAH! @ Poseidon Kiss.

How was the food Duck?


----------



## Mosquito

Hot damn, I may have tracked down a place to find some more chisels for my Barnes mortiser… I've been looking off and on for about a year and a half now… I'm excited


----------



## chrisstef

I dont know what ive been told, but eskimo … joes? ... is mighty cold.


----------



## theoldfart

Sllow demolition of the shop. The old woodrack is no more


----------



## duckmilk

I had a burger which was great. That's the first time I've been there, basically it is college town bar food, very popular. Evidently from reading their history, they have quite the following of people from all over the country and even some other countries.
They have a week long event every year on their anniversary.

I know that saying too Stef, used in a military marching cadence.


----------



## duckmilk

> Slow demolition of the shop. The old woodrack is no more.
> 
> theoldfart


Sniff


----------



## chrisstef

Text from my wife ….

"Your son drew a fartigrim at school. A pilgrim that farts a lot. You must be so proud"

I cant even put it together. Im crying here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'atta boy.


----------



## JayT

Chip off the old block.


----------



## 489tad

A farting pilgrim. Made my day. strong work!


----------



## ToddJB

HAHAHA…. Were the Native Americans Squatmo and Poopahontas?


----------



## TheFridge

My 4yo daughter kept talking about farting on the way home. I finally told her to be quiet. When it hit me why she was talking about farts so much. She brutalized my truck worse than I ever have. I'm so proud.


----------



## chrisstef

Nathan cracked up over poopahontas Todd. Well done sir.

Weve been giving farts different classifications too. Squeakers, creepers, rippers, thunderfarts, and helicopters so far.


----------



## ToddJB

Helicopters… haha… we call those machine gun.


----------



## Slyy

Stef epic beer/burger place. It's all about the Cheese Fries and the Sweet-pepper-bacon burger. The 'ol pa paid for most of college playing pool there back in the day. You tend to carry around a lot of evidence that you lived/went to college in Stillwater:










What was taking ya through Stillwater Duck? Probably drove right past the current abode on your way there I bet!
Hope you got some cheese fries too, maybe a tee shirt.

Saw your post on OWWM Mos, hope it's getting you somewhere!!


----------



## Mosquito

Hopefully Jake. They're not cheap, but better than the ones I don't have  I've got to get some measurements over, to verify which taper I need, and he'll check to see what sizes he's got. I'm hoping I can find at least a 1/4". 1/2" would be nice, but I think I could do what I want with a 1/4 and the 3/8 I have if nothing else.

Also, an update on the furnace ordeal. I was going to ask for $120 until my wife and I ended up filling in the trench this past weekend, since they didn't end up getting anyone out here to do that. I asked for $200 instead, and they agreed to that and will send me a check for it. Hopefully they come through on that. Also scheduling electrician to come out and check things, pull permit, and get it inspected.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, we were heading back home from KS. We had seen the signs many times and the timing was right so we turned off the interstate and headed in. Wife got a sweatshirt and I got a koozie.

Your son just might be a handful as he gets older Stef  Things seem to come around back to ya, hey?

Good news Mos, hopefully they come through with the check. Are they going to reimburse for the electrifiedicsian also?


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, they're paying for that part, I'm not


----------



## chrisstef

Im in for an interesting run Duck lol. Hes really a good kid but man hes a goofball. Anything for a laugh.

Good luck Mos.


----------



## TheFridge

I taught my son to fart with his armpit. Trying to teach him about controlling the pressure. He will get it one day bless his heart.

Sometimes good can come out of being an idiot.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/247810


----------



## chrisstef

Sure can fridge. Did you have to give that "dont you say a damn word" look around the thread?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So calling alder on everything is a thing?

That poor ba$tage.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## terryR

A marking knife with O1 blade, brass ferrule, and Alder handle.










I'm really getting low on Alder!

edit. the handle is really German Ebonite, a vulcanized rubber used for pipe stems. $$$$


----------



## DanKrager

I have a piece of alder with flame in it from Wisconsin and it doesn't look anything like that! Because of the purple tint I leaned away from the alder flame towards walnut, but …the only way to know for sure is an analysis from a source that knows how to do it.

Never trust a fart. And don't use the bathroom in your dreams. It's a setup.

Like that marking knife, Bandit.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man Mos, I think you let them off waaaay too easily, if that's the price of them doing business, it'll just be thrown in the next shop quote they give someone.


----------



## Slyy

Alder such a varied wood, almost seems to defy logic.


----------



## CL810

Turns out the guy was joking about his grandmother dying.



> Sometimes good can come out of being an idiot.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/247810
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## TheFridge

Yep. He got us. Gonna have to change tactics.


----------



## chrisstef

Haha!!


----------



## Slyy

Playa's gettin played.


----------



## chrisstef

First the cheese










Then the meats










Then the veggies and a lil juice










Pop's antipasto


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is an olive a vegetable? Mushrooms are definitely not. Fuggin' stoners.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Eat a bowl of vegetables.


----------



## chrisstef

Imo if it ain't meat and aint a potato, its a vegetable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay, smoke a bowl of meat then.

You're not from Tennessee, cut it out.


----------



## chrisstef

Theres marinated eggplant in there. You love the eggplant.


----------



## TheFridge

He prefers caseless sausage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love eggplant.


----------



## Slyy

Ladies, Ladies, there's plenty of meat for all three of you to nibble on.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy Thanksgiving fellas. Except Tony. Lol.


----------



## Tim457

> Pop s antipasto
> - chrisstef












Haha, the Alder guy got you, props to him.

Happy Thanksgiving, Turkeys.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Turkey Day, Fellow Humans, and Fridge….


----------



## Mosquito

Happy Thanksgiving Gents.

And the rest of you.

Except Brit, and you Canadians…

Final prep for hosting, busy busy…


----------



## theoldfart

No prep here, going to friends for dinner. Sue made a side dish( roasted red and yellow beets with toasted walnuts and blue cheese) and I'll bring the wine. No family here but we're headed to NorCal for December to do house hunting and be with family for Christmas. Hope all the inmates here and your families have a great holiday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Making Mom's dressing recipe this year for tomorrow's family Turkey Day. Very few aficionados in the younger generation, but it must be made.

Happy Day to Everyone!


----------



## TheFridge

I've always wondered if native Americans celebrate thanksgiving.


----------



## Tim457

I think they would call it subjugation and oppression day. (But not the kind of subjugation you enjoy Fridge.) I heard of one woman of Native American descent in our town that buys old books about Columbus and sends them for paper recycling.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah that son of a bitch.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin the inmates thank you. A bunch of last minute knuckle dragges at the store this morning.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Thanksgiving guys. Just pulled the turkey out of the oven for a rest, however, it reached temperature an hour early. Guess I'll let it rest for 45 min. then put it back in. I brined it overnight so it should stay moist.


----------



## rad457

I give Thanks every morning when my eyes open!


----------



## chrisstef

Hear, hear. ^


----------



## DLK

Happy, thanksgiving.

Wrestled with the electricity in the retirement house. First I picked up the special order washing machine. Got it down into the basement. Then swapped out the old stove for a new stove. Went to install it only to find a power cord was not included. So back to Menards. Got it installed. Then Carol mentioned that there are these outlets that did not work. I tried to fix them but I could not figure it out. Sent a text to schedule a visit from our electrician. He surprised me by just showing up a few minutes later, but he couldn't fix it either, except he knows where the problem is. He will return with a camera so that he can see how to fix it. Then the light over the kitchen sink stopped working. I checked all the obvious, then took it apart and saw some very interesting wiring. But it was time to start dinner. And the stove doesn't work. I found the loose stove wire and got it working in time. Tomorow if I have time I may work on the kitchen sink light.

In the new shop I managed this trip sofar to get insulation up where the wood rack will be. Tomorrow I will cover it with plywood panels. Then I return back to the UP and back to work beating back ignorance.


----------



## theoldfart

I can't believe i ate the whole thing!

Again happy T'day.

Goo nigh'


----------



## jmartel

> I ve always wondered if native Americans celebrate thanksgiving.
> 
> - TheFridge


The local Indian casino just off island has a lot of buffets and dinner options. Was going to go there again this year but we ended up at a friend's place instead.


----------



## woodcox

Hope everyone had a good day with family and friends. We were supposed to be at my mom's but, she got a little sick yesterday. We ended up with my in laws and ate too much. Fighting the coma now.


----------



## chrisstef

Seen at moms. Lawl.


----------



## chrisstef

Kid's asleep. 
Mama's up in bed. 
Uconn vs Oregon at 9.

Im a settle in and get my thankful on.


----------



## widdle

> Kid s asleep.
> Mama s up in bed.
> Uconn vs Oregon at 9.
> 
> Im a settle in and get my thankful on.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Go Ducks fool…


----------



## chrisstef

Hey widds! Woof.


----------



## widdle

Hey Stef…Happy Thanksgiving. And happy Thanksgiving to all you Boys…Safety First…


----------



## DanKrager

It's been a happy Thanksgiving day with some family. I hope yours was happy and rewarding, too.

The three bay garage is complete! Fully detailed. Finally. Now to the bonus room, one wall to panel, and mud and paint ceiling, and install the Pex for heat. Oh, and lay the floor…probably laminate. I'll find some on sale….

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Happy Turkey day you gobble heads! Just got back from work, some dinner and a brew in my belly and now it's time to sleep! See y'all in the morning!


----------



## terryR

NO turkey here. But here's another 4" long miter plane ready to be assembled.










I'll use screws to attach the parts to a tightly fitted wooden block for peining, then remove everything above the blue line. Hoping for a plane with perfectly square sides, and no screwy holes to fill later.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah buddy. On it's way to my house. Black Friday supreme.


----------



## Slyy

Nice planer Bob!

This the same plane that was a bit buggard earlier Terry?

For JCycle: pa-in-law's new retrofit to his Razkull, from 125 to 165cc


----------



## DanKrager

I don't care what you paid for it, Bob. That's a you suck! May it serve you well while I turn green!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Yea bob!!


----------



## Tim457

That's awesome Bob. And when you're done with it I'll buy it from you for how much you told your wife you paid for it.


----------



## Slyy

For Duck:


----------



## summerfi

LOL Tim, I haven't told my wife yet. She's in Seattle visiting our son.

I've had my eye on a Jet that is nearly identical except it has a foreign cutterhead with slightly fewer inserts. The PM has an American made Shelix head. The PM was supposed to be 10% off for Black Friday, but for some reason Amazon had it listed at 15% off. I used my Amazon Prime card that gives an additional 5% cash back, so I got a good deal. When all was said and done, it was only $150 more than I could have gotten the Jet for. I figured the American made head and the potential resale value were worth it. It will be delivered to my shop door on Dec. 11.


----------



## TheFridge

You dirty dog you. Waiting til the wife's out of town. I guess wisdom does come with age 

The shelix is awesome. I bought a 1/4 in lb torque wrench to make tightening stupid proof for myself.


----------



## summerfi

I plan to get one of those too Fridge. I've heard of the cutters coming loose and breaking if the screws aren't tightened to specs.


----------



## duckmilk

That is nice Bob!



> For Duck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


Wish I was there. What are you having? Cheese fries with something added on? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Bob.

No black friday shopping for me other than going to HD for electrical/plumbing supplies.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Bob.

Jake, that was a new one.

Here is the brass/steel plane that had the buggered corner. I cut it off today and DT'd on a thick piece. Now stuffing it with brazilian rosewood,


----------



## jmartel

> Wow, Bob.
> 
> Jake, that was a new one.
> 
> Here is the brass/steel plane that had the buggered corner. I cut it off today and DT'd on a thick piece. Now stuffing it with brazilian rosewood,
> - terryR


A good choice, but if I was you I'd use Alder.


----------



## terryR

JWoodSelection, I concur.

But, I'm out of Alder. It's friggin amazing how much lumber it takes to stuff inside one of these infill planes. I know that guy looks small, but when you consider the waste since I'm processing wood by hand, I need about three board feet for each plane. sometimes four.

Send me some. Label it Koa if you need.


----------



## Slyy

Duck "Sweet pepper bacon cheese fries" plenty of ranch dressing. For me, the HOT blackened chicken sand which. YUM!

Waiting on cyber Monday for the Lee Valley sell, wouldn't mind a low angle jack or skew rabbet plane.
Told the wife I would love a Lie Nielsen rabbet block plane.


----------



## Mosquito

Today it was about 60 degrees, so I took advantage of that. I got the project metal bandsaw out of the garage and into the shop, along with my Keen Kutter tool cabinet, and some other various woodworking things that were in the garage. Then I got both of our bikes hung up in the garage and out of my shop, and got the riding mower into the garage and out of the shop as well. Also moved the first batch of #45s out there and into the hutch. I'm thinking I'm going to add some kind of support for the front of the shelf that comes out from the two center posts. The #45s are making the shelves sag a little more than I like.


----------



## DLK

Is ttaht some sort of hutch with particle board shelving you salvaged for tools?


----------



## chrisstef

Youd feel pretty good if that was an inherited piece of furniture you just dubbed as particle board huh. ^


----------



## Mosquito

lol it was inherited, actually  It was a china cabinet that used to belong to my parents. They ended up inheriting my grandparents' china hutch, which was nicer. They asked if I wanted this one, and I said as long as they don't mind it living in the shop as a tool display/cabinet.

The shelves are 1/2" stained poplar from what I can tell, but being that they span the whole width of the hutch there is only 2 shelf pegs on either end, and one in the middle back. The weight is causing the front center to sag. It's not terrible, but I'd just rather not have it happen


----------



## Slyy

Safety first gents


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a legit cantilever to me …


----------



## Mosquito

Went and visited some fellow Old Wood Working Machine members this afternoon. Got a tour of someone's shop that's all either line shaft driven or treadle. It was pretty neat. More pictures later, but time to get a little shop time in before dinner…


----------



## woodcox

Cool Mos, looking forward to them.

I suspect the LED fixture is not period correct though.


----------



## Slyy

Turns out boom truck had no swing, so a few ropes and some man power got it lined up.

No shop time, but did get to buy a Black Friday laptop to replace the 4month old one that has already went kaput. Not a PC fan but Mac Book a bit more than I wanna spend right now.


----------



## DLK

> Youd feel pretty good if that was an inherited piece of furniture you just dubbed as particle board huh. ^
> 
> - chrisstef


eh. Maybe. I do despise particle board and mdf. We have inherited my wife's mother's hutch. I'd rather replace it (Even though it is not particle board.)

I wasn't maligning Mos's use of it. I just asked a question.


----------



## Mosquito

More pictures from the line shaft driven shop I visited today. Those LED light bars are powered off of batteries that are charged up off the diesel motor that powers the line shaft when it's running. They're all DC light bars I think originally intended for vehicles as off road light bars.


----------



## TheFridge

Buddy o mine built a house. In the boys bathroom. Yes. There is a place to deuce as well.


----------



## Slyy

That's a BIG motor Mos!


----------



## jmartel

Some photos from today. Went out to Hood Canal for a change.



















Wolf Eels.



















jwife.


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool, Mos. Are on a local email chain yet with those guys? Thats when it started going deep for me.

Good shots, J. How's the water temp?

The only advantage I see to a urinal in a home is never having a conversation about the toilet seat.


----------



## jmartel

> Good shots, J. How s the water temp?
> 
> - ToddJB


Cold and shriveled. It was 49 deg when I got in today.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you guys have full dry gear? How cold will you go with a wet suit?


----------



## jmartel

> Do you guys have full dry gear? How cold will you go with a wet suit?
> 
> - ToddJB


Wife has a drysuit, but it apparently is leaking more and more. She had to sit out the second dive due to the cold. I did a solo second dive.

I'm in a wetsuit still. I've gone as low as 42 deg, but that's typically a short (~30 min) dive. Today was 60 min and a 45 min second dive. Since I was solo'ing I was under orders to not stay down longer than that.

I've got a drysuit on order that should be shipping any day now. The biggest thing I'm looking forward to is the dry gloves that I added on. I can't really operate the camera very well with thick gloves, so I've been using gloves meant for much warmer water than this. And they have holes.


----------



## woodcox

Amazing Mos. What is in the 6th pic? Seventh pic a chain mortiser?

Wolf eels look prehistoric.


----------



## Mosquito

> That's a BIG motor Mos!
> 
> - Slyy


Last picture or second to last? Second to last is technically a generator for his purposes. The last is a Fairbanks, and he said it's a 14" diameter piston with 17" throw, 60" flywheel.



> Super cool, Mos. Are on a local email chain yet with those guys? Thats when it started going deep for me.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ha, no not yet…



> Amazing Mos. What is in the 6th pic? Seventh pic a chain mortiser?
> 
> Wolf eels look prehistoric.
> 
> - woodcox





> - Mosquito


These two? (I think they're 7 and 8, but better line up with what you were asking about). The second is in fact a chain mortise, and the first is a horizontal line bore machine.


----------



## Mosquito

Some prototyping… I think I like the concept, will decorate the bases up a little more with a chamfer or something around the top edge. Then not make it out of plywood, maybe go with all pine…

a pair of 3-plane holders on left and right, and a single holder in the center is the plan. Why not a solid holder with all 7? Because I can't get that long of a thing in there with out taking a door off and taking shelves down, then wrestling the shelves back in place at the same time as the holders.


----------



## theoldfart

Wouldn't it be easier with short arms?


----------



## terryR

awesome photos, guys.


----------



## TheFridge

Pine mos?

Alder. Definitely.


----------



## jmartel

> Wolf eels look prehistoric.
> 
> - woodcox


They look like grumpy old men from face on


----------



## woodcox

I was dozy when I went looking for pics of their skulls…and not so much now.

This is the one I meant,









That will be a proper display all lined up. Digging the mounts. 
+1 for the naughty alder.


----------



## Mosquito

> Wouldn't it be easier with short arms?
> 
> - theoldfart


Yes, I just don't have short rods for all of them right now, especially the older ones. They do fit as designed with long rods though.

Lol on the alder, maybe I'll look into it 

Ah, woodcox, those are some really early electric motors


----------



## johnstoneb

Went to Twin Falls yesterday and picked this up. We are slowly cleaning his shop building out after he died several years ago. This showed up it came home before anyone else could make a table or something out of it. Needs a pulley and knives sharpened and general cleanup. It's been stored for probably 30 years just some very light surface rust on the table and dust. Dry climates are nice.


----------



## Slyy

Nice pickup Bruce!


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice!


----------



## Tim457

Spent the yesterday afternoon sharpening a crosscut bucking saw. The set was anywhere from 0 to 35 thousandths and the raker settings were also. I hammered out some of the set on some, added to others to leave 15 thousandths on each side, then jointed, filed the raker depth, and filed the cutters. Cuts much better now, even pulls out decent shavings. This morning I got my cardio workout in . It was 40 degrees in the garage and I was dripping sweat by the time I was done.









While the cut isn't great the middle piece I was taking out is actually about the same thickness all the way. Dang cameras.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not very informed on buck saws, but is there a difference to the tooth patterns, or is there such a thing as a rip-buck saw? I only ask because you said crosscut, but what I see looks like ripping


----------



## bandit571

There were over 8 different tooth patterns made…









This one is a "Champion" style tooth crosscut saw…


----------



## DanKrager

I had a(nother) serendipity yesterday. My carving stand is OK for sitting, but after trying it for a bit at Mary May's suggestion, I realized standing really is more comfortable and "powerful" for a longer time. Flexibility of access is enhanced. So I needed a way to make the stand adjustable. I recently traded for a hydraulic table lift, and…. well, two and two came together rather nicely. I unbolted the stand from it's plywood base and clamped it horizontally to the hydraulic table top with the top end wooden knuckle hanging over the edge towards where I stand (or sit) to work. Push the button and it can be infinitely adjusted for height within it's limits which is more than adequate for standing or sitting. The table is massive (something around 400 lbs) and the brakes make it immovable.


















Guess what I'm gonna do this afternoon…

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Bucking is crosscutting so that's what they were intended for, but they have both raker and cutter teeth. The cutters sever the fibers and the rakers work as rip teeth. Not ideal for ripping, since the cutters basically just come along for the ride but it worked pretty well. The two faces were a little over 1 square foot each so in total, equivalent to a 12 foot rip through an 8/4 board or 24 feet through a 4/4.

Dan, that's a massive piece of machinery for a carving bench, but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## summerfi

Bruce, I restored and sold a jointer exactly like that one last year. They are nice machines. How are the bearings? I replaced them in the one I had - not a big job at all.

Tim, nice job on the one-man. Love to see those ribbons coming out of the kerf from a sharp saw.


----------



## Mosquito

That's basically what I was curious about Tim, thanks.

Dan that's awesome. I've been keeping an occasional eye on craigslist for a similar hydraulic table. I don't know that I need it, but it would certainly be a nice to have, especially if working on a machine or something


----------



## jmartel

I wonder if there's going to be anything good on the LV cyber monday deal tonight. Got an alarm set to look for stuff.

Should be doing my inspection on the bathroom/bedroom mid-week. Then it's putting everything back together. Doubtful that I'll be finished in time for Christmas like she wanted.


----------



## johnstoneb

I turned it on when I got it home. It got up to speed then lower pulley came off. The cutterhead on spin down was quiet. according to the manual I downloaded the stock bearings were New Departure. They were a very good bearing and the seals are dry no signs of leaks. I need to replace the lower pulley, the knives, paint the motor to match (it is a 1Hp Baldor) and bend up a chute for the shavings and it will be ready to go. I wanted a 6" when I bought the 4" I have couldn't afford it at the time. I haven't been able to justify replacing the 4" so when this appeared it went home with me. Guess the little jointer will go to Couer'd'Alene next month.


----------



## Slyy

WOW nice table DK! One hefty carving station for sure!

JDeal, I'm wondering (and will be checking on) the same thing.


----------



## woodcox

Nice addition DanK.

Stef, not the Taylor chair plans but, I saw a good bundle of Charles Brock's plans at Highland in their cyber Monday stuff.

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rocking-chair-plan-package-deal.aspx


----------



## jmartel

Looks like some decent planes this year.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, JWhoMayQualifyFor5%Off,


----------



## ToddJB

Scrollie is getting close.


----------



## putty

Looks great Todd, do you rebuild those motors when you paint them ?

why did you switch the pulleys to the other side?


----------



## putty

Never mind, I see now that it is turned around


----------



## ToddJB

Putty,

Yeah, it got the works. Most of the time it's just a good scrubbing of the innards and new bearings, but this one had a bunch of electrical needs too.


----------



## chrisstef

I do not have the squills for that kind of rebuild ^. Well done Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

1000% confident any of ya'll could do it. Take it apart slowly. Stay organized. Look for anything weird or seemingly out of place. This one had cracking wire leads - electrical tape fixed it. It also had a terminal popped off - replaced it. Needed a new toggle switch. Soaked bearings in degreaser for a few nights - repacked them. Put it back together as it was taken apart. Motors weird people out, but they are pretty straightforward if you just go slow. Only specialty tools used were bearing pullers from Harbor Freight.

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/pullers/three-jaw-puller-set-3-pc-69105.html


----------



## Mosquito

I also have a hard time with motors. I don't mind messing with lower voltage DC like 12v DC motors, but 120v gets me a little more tentative about it.

That said, I'm not averse to wiring in new cords and plugs, etc. It's mainly the innards I shy away from. Though I have taken a few apart, largely out of curiosity.

Looks great, by the way Todd


----------



## Tim457

Looks awesome, Todd. Count me in the ain't got the skills camp. That and I'm organization challenged even if I could figure it out.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the heads up on the plans Woody. Ive been researching a bit into the plans themselves and from what ive read Hal Taylor's is probably the most thorough. Brock's leave a bit to the imagination. Once i acquire enough lumber itll be time to narrow down the plan search.


----------



## duckmilk

> 1000% confident any of ya ll could do it. Take it apart slowly. Stay organized. Look for anything weird or seemingly out of place. This one had cracking wire leads - electrical tape fixed it. It also had a terminal popped off - replaced it. Needed a new toggle switch. Soaked bearings in degreaser for a few nights - repacked them. Put it back together as it was taken apart. Motors weird people out, but they are pretty straightforward if you just go slow. Only specialty tools used were bearing pullers from Harbor Freight.
> 
> - ToddJB


He makes it sound so easy ;-) I've repacked bearings numerous times, but a terminal popped off? All I see are a bunch O' parts lol.

Nice grab on the jointer Bruce!



> Guess what I m gonna do this afternoon…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Cool table Dan. That would be useful in lots of situations. And, I have no idea what you're gonna do - yesterday afternoon


----------



## terryR

Cool looking tool to pull bearings. How do you push them back together? I'm looking to invest in an arbor press very soon to stamp my planes.

2 out of 3 ain't bad, today,


----------



## Rarebreed68

Nice score on the PM planer! I would like to upgrade my grizzly to a Shelix head when time and money come together. 
Good looking jointer as well. 
My best Black Deal was the Ridgid 12" dual bevel sliding miter saw for $299.00. Was tickled to death until I plugged it in and made my first cut. It has a horrible vibration, and will be going back for exchange. 
I'm getting close to being finished with my cabinet job for one of the local banks. 
Used Alder with red Oak stain and clear satin lacquer clear coat.


----------



## Slyy

> Used Alder…
> 
> - Rarebreed68


Fridge is gonna $H!T his britches Rare, he loves that stuff!!


----------



## TheFridge

Maaaaaan, Sometimes when I'm milling it. I gather up some of the dust and take a bump for a little pick me up. I prefer it off the bandsaw because the tablesaw has chunks in it sometimes.


----------



## Rarebreed68

> Maaaaaan, Sometimes when I m milling it. I gather up some of the dust and take a bump for a little pick me up. I prefer it off the bandsaw because the tablesaw has chunks in it sometimes.
> 
> - TheFridge


Awww Fridge, the quality and consistency of the powder is much higher if you'll empty the dust bag on your random orbit sander after running100 grit paper.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandsaw dust is way too chunky, for faster absorption 220 grit sanding dust will get to you much faster!


----------



## jmartel

> Awww Fridge, the quality and consistency of the powder is much higher if you ll empty the dust bag on your random orbit sander after running100 grit paper.
> 
> - Rarebreed68


Just connect a dust collection hose from the sander directly into your mask and cut out the middle steps.


----------



## Mosquito

Or replace filter with dust, Alder to go lol


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Or replace filter with dust, Alter to go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


For the Win - nice one Mos

great mask


----------



## Mosquito

I'm sure Fridge already has one around, for more… um… "other" reasons…


----------



## 489tad

^ Dennis Hopper in Blue Velvet.


----------



## bandit571

Was over at Menard's in Sidney, OH today…..









A whole rack of this stuff…









Each 1×6 x 6' had at least two knots, the 1×4s had a couple checks on the ends…

May just save up for some rough sawn Ash @ $3 bf…..


----------



## jmartel

Opened up an early Christmas present today.










Breaking it in on some pork tenderloin. Lets see how it does.

Rough in/framing inspection tomorrow on the bathroom. Then hopefully starting to put everything together again after that.


----------



## theoldfart

JGadget, looking forward to some critical performance reviews on the doohickey!


----------



## Slyy

JHotWater looks promising.


----------



## terryR

> JGadget, looking forward to some critical performance reviews on the doohickey!
> 
> - theoldfart


seconded.


----------



## TheFridge

From sander to gas mask. Check.

I like to blend it and put in an IV as well. I hear it strengthens bones. I'm kinda going for a Wolverine unbreakable skeleton kind of thing.

JRare, 140 sounds low? Just wondering. I cook grilled cheese. That's it.


----------



## jmartel

> JGadget, looking forward to some critical performance reviews on the doohickey!
> 
> - theoldfart





> JHotWater looks promising.
> 
> - Slyy





> seconded.
> 
> - terryR


Never had pork cooked at 140 deg before, but I can say that it was fantastic. You put whatever aromatics/spices in the bag with the meat before you put it in the water. I cooked it for 1 1/2 hours. Took it out after, rolled it in some parmesean cheese (like in a brazilian steakhouse), and blasted it in the broiler to melt the cheese. Super moist and tender. I'm a big fan. Plus now I don't need to worry about overcooking anything.



> JRare, 140 sounds low? Just wondering. I cook grilled cheese. That s it.
> 
> - TheFridge


140 deg is medium for pork. Pink inside, but totally safe. Food safety is both temperature and time dependent. The longer you cook something, the lower temp you can go. The guidelines of 165 deg or whatever kills off 99.9% of bacteria instantly, but you only need to hold internal temp at 140 for like 20 minutes to kill off that same 99.9%. Less dried out meat, more flavor, more tender, etc.


----------



## jmartel

Results.


----------



## TheFridge

I bet that is juicy AF. The things I would do to that loin….

Mos, you hurt my feelings with your baseless accusations  I only have a gas mask for my aroma therapy.


----------



## ToddJB

I am not a cook. Why is this gadget different than the white gadget that is 2 feet to the right? Aren't you just hearing water?


----------



## Slyy

> I am not a cook. Why is this gadget different than the white gadget that is 2 feet to the right? Aren t you just hearing water?
> 
> - ToddJB


 I think the general idea is that it will maintain a specific set temperature, plus it moves the water as well.

JRamsey any reason this particular brand was chosen?


----------



## rad457

Nice looking board, saw some just like that at a shop in Bellingham? Think they were asking $65


----------



## jmartel

> I am not a cook. Why is this gadget different than the white gadget that is 2 feet to the right? Aren t you just hearing water?
> 
> - ToddJB


Correct. But it keeps it at a set point without having to mess with it. Getting water to stay in a specific range on a stovetop, especially an electric one like mine, is more difficult and you have to watch it. This I can turn on and then go do other stuff for a few hours.

Jake, I chose a different brand actually. But the MIL bought this one instead apparently? I dunno. This is just what showed up.


----------



## JayT

Jchef, what's the temp range on that?

I know from smoking that for meat with a lot of connective tissue, such as brisket, you have to get it to 165 or so for an extended period to get that to break down. Wondering if that gadget works for those types of meat or if you have to be careful in choosing something like loin where it's not an issue.


----------



## TheFridge

A little piddling. Only took me a month to get this far.



















A buddy gave me this wood. He told me mahogany but I'm told it's probably meranti or lauan or African mahogany or one of the 50 Philippine mahogany varieties. I really hate it. It tears and chips and spits out little splinters of hatred at me when I look at it wrong.

Edit: the sous vide (?) machine is like a Ronco Rottiserie. Just set it and forget it.


----------



## jmartel

> Jchef, what s the temp range on that?
> 
> I know from smoking that for meat with a lot of connective tissue, such as brisket, you have to get it to 165 or so for an extended period to get that to break down. Wondering if that gadget works for those types of meat or if you have to be careful in choosing something like loin where it s not an issue.
> 
> - JayT


Specs say 0-194F. Obviously it doesn't cool, so anywhere from room temp water up to 194 is fair game.


----------



## Slyy

> He told me mahogany but I m told it s probably meranti or lauan or African mahogany or one of the 50 Philippine mahogany varieties.
> 
> - TheFridge


Looks like Alder to me buddy.


----------



## terryR

I think the immersion cookers are used a lot by restaurants. It's an easy way to cook stuff like fish, hold it at temp without overcooking, and serve on demand. Or partially cook meats and keep them at 't' temperature for periods of time, then throw it in a hot skillet for the final cooking?

At least, that's how I plan to use it. Gotta get my wife one for the holidays!


----------



## jmartel

Just missed an Amazon deal of the day last week, Terry. The Anova one was down to $95.


----------



## TheFridge

> He told me mahogany but I m told it s probably meranti or lauan or African mahogany or one of the 50 Philippine mahogany varieties.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Looks like Alder to me buddy.
> 
> - Slyy


Awwww. I'm so ashamed of myself right now. Deep down, I knew what it was.


----------



## Tim457

I forgot I've been wanting a sous vide setup. That looks like a pretty easy way to do it. My wife wouldn't like that pork though, she thinks if meat isn't tough it's not cooked enough to eat.

I didn't realize 140 was enough to kill bacteria with enough time. I had just assumed that people were playing with fire like eating raw meat, or hoping the sear was enough to kill anything on the outside.


----------



## johnstoneb

My son does a lot of grilling and barbecue and his target is 140 internal temp.

Fridge 
I don't know where you come up them. I love the gas mask for aroma therapy.


----------



## theoldfart

Take the pork off the grill at 135, tent it loosely in foil for about ten min and it will rise to 139-140 and be perfectly done. We always cook to temp, I don't subscribe to the Thom McCann school of shoe leather doneness!


----------



## jmartel

> I forgot I ve been wanting a sous vide setup. That looks like a pretty easy way to do it. My wife wouldn t like that pork though, she thinks if meat isn t tough it s not cooked enough to eat.
> 
> I didn t realize 140 was enough to kill bacteria with enough time. I had just assumed that people were playing with fire like eating raw meat, or hoping the sear was enough to kill anything on the outside.
> 
> - Tim


Generally you need at least 130 degrees to kill off bacteria. However, at only 130 degrees, it takes a couple hours to achieve the same bacteria killing-ness. It's an exponential scale.

I picked up some steaks yesterday as well, so I might be doing that for dinner tonight.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I cook duck on the grill to 135 and the let it rest to carry over to 140. It looks like it's never been cooked but it's tender and juicy. I do the same with venison loins, but I use more hardwood smoke with venison.


----------



## rad457

Knock the hoofs and horns off pass it over a flame to stop the bleeding! Pork Chicken on the other hand no pink!
Still love Steak Tatar with a raw onoin sliced on fresh bread. Raised on a farm, we butchered all of our own meat!
Stuff they call Organic these days!


----------



## jmartel

"Inspection" passed. Guy was here for less than 5 minutes and it was mostly shooting the sh!t. Glad I'm paying $500 to have someone make sure things are safe, right?

Oh well. Probably start putting up drywall tonight.


----------



## TheFridge

Be thankful. To some of us, bullshltting is the art of distraction that allows your helpers to finish things up while he's not looking.


----------



## jmartel

Oh I know. I'm glad he didn't show up until after lunch as I was still finishing some stuff up this morning. For work I have to bull******************** the USCG and ABS inspectors away so they don't start looking for things to fine the boats for.


----------



## ToddJB

I like it Fridge. What's going on with the dado in the top?

Good job, Jrenovation


----------



## bandit571

Breathe deeply…









Then exhale…
..








And repeat as needed….


----------



## jmartel

Here's how it currently sits.










And the bedroom. Complete with a cat at the door that I didn't notice when I was taking the photo.


----------



## Slyy

Jsulation, looks nice!

Ugh, I hate insurance of all kinds. How can it be someone's job to actively AVOID helping someone as much as possible. In my line of work (and the vast majority of others) it's the exact opposite. Asked the insurance person how they could live with themselves doing that job…. No answer.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not a fan of insurance here either. Just winterized my motorcycles and dropped coverage as low as they'd let me. When the new declarations page came in the mail it still showed I was paying for underinsured motorist and roadside assistance to the tune of ~$60, I called reminding them I'm very unlikely to need either with both under cover in the garage until mid-March at the very earliest. They took it off and only dropped the bill by $1.67! WTF, only in insurance could that kind of math make sense.


----------



## TheFridge

JBS, I knew you had it in you. Down here I figure out whether they like hunting or fishing and the works for about 99% of them. If that doesn't work the I bring up the gay bar down the road.

This small panel toddles. Makes a lid. Gonna flock the Interior in red or brown and try to gold leaf some knobs. Hopefully the test doesn't look ghetto. Might good leaf the circles and the round thing. Depends.


----------



## terryR

very cool, Fridge. How did you shape that?

feelin' sorry for the little tuxedo kitty.

I bought some brass last week, and it was stuffed in the mailbox with a huge pack of viagra. All day in the sun for both packages. Now, I cannot get this friggin brass down! It has a mind of its own!


----------



## TheFridge

Terry he just woke up. Give him a couple minutes.

Thanks bud. The face profile on bandsaw. Rasp to rough it and carving tools then sandpaper then scraper.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive heard of brass balls but nothing more than that Terry. You got some weird metals around your way.

Boy are my Uconn Huskies one step away from being a mid-major. This decline has been tough to watch. Good thing we squeaked out an OT win against an Ivy League school last night. Oof.


----------



## terryR

to be honest, I moved to Alabama for the outstanding caves. 
but now that I see it's OK to date teenage girls, i'm staying!


----------



## TheFridge

And forget your sister. Or sisters. And cousins 

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/cousins-arrested-after-refusing-to-stop-having-sex-during-funeral-ceremony/


----------



## bigblockyeti

Even better:

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/alabama-man-cheated-on-his-wife-for-a-goat/


----------



## jmartel

> to be honest, I moved to Alabama for the outstanding caves.
> but now that I see it's OK to date teenage girls, i'm staying!
> 
> - terryR


That's only OK if you're related.


----------



## TheFridge

The best thing about a trailer is your sisters always down the hall.


----------



## Slyy

> And forget your sister. Or sisters. And cousins
> 
> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/cousins-arrested-after-refusing-to-stop-having-sex-during-funeral-ceremony/
> 
> - TheFridge


Even if it didn't have the "satirical" disclaimer at the bottom of the page, the fact that they quoted an Alabaman as using the word "perturbed" would've already convinced me it was fake. Not sur sure they know too may $5 words out that way (excluding Terry of course).


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah it's gotta be a fake story but we all know how they roll in Alabama.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty cool that they trimmed out like 6 offices in curly maple at this hospital were working. Come on home to papa!


----------



## jmartel

Is that a new variety of Alder? Never heard of Curly Maple Alder before.


----------



## TheFridge

Super rare stuff that is. Must be the heart or neurosurgeons offices.


----------



## TheFridge

Some Harry Potter humor  http://lumberjocks.com/projects/349066

Not just alder anymore. I'm adding gayness and Harry Potter to my repertoire.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I just finished unloading 100 board feet of 4/4 Alder. Tomorrow will be all about planing it to thickness so I can finish up a couple of jobs with it.


----------



## TheFridge

Alder. The wood of men.


----------



## chrisstef

Links to wizard porn (downward pointing arrow)


----------



## chrisstef

> Some Harry Potter humor  http://lumberjocks.com/projects/349066
> 
> Not just alder anymore. I m adding gayness and Harry Potter to my repertoire.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## jmartel

Sous vide part 2: Ribeye bigalow.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

It's Friday for all you working woodworkers out there.

Let the weekend begin soon


----------



## chrisstef

Im ready for 5:00 thats for damn sure.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

I have 2 sick grandkids here today-the 7 yr and 3 yr old rascals. 
mama baking them some feel good cookies for the day


----------



## TerryDowning

bummer on sick grand kids.

do you get any of the cookies though??


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> bummer on sick grand kids.
> 
> do you get any of the cookies though??
> 
> - TerryDowning


I better-she already put a half loaf of fresh baked Italian bread in the basket to send home. Probably leave me a 1/2 dozen cookies to get fat on.


----------



## chrisstef

Last time i ate those feel good cookies i was pasted to the couch for 5 hours.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Last time i ate those feel good cookies i was pasted to the couch for 5 hours.
> 
> - chrisstef


yeah she spoils me with fresh bread every day and then the cookies - "just trying the recipe=see what you think" and then I wonder why the waistline changes on my pants so much.


----------



## jmartel

> Last time i ate those feel good cookies i was pasted to the couch for 5 hours.
> 
> - chrisstef


In WA we have some specialty shops that are legal to get some feel good cookies…


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Last time i ate those feel good cookies i was pasted to the couch for 5 hours.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> In WA we have some specialty shops that are legal to get some feel good cookies…
> 
> - jmartel


LOL these are for the kids-not the parents-


----------



## duckmilk

They would calm the kids down though ;-)


----------



## 489tad

> Im ready for 5:00 thats for damn sure.
> 
> - chrisstef


My 5:00 is somewhere between 12-2am. Depending how things shake out.


----------



## chrisstef

Oof. Good luck Dan. Right around the corner buddy.

Yea, them cookies, they were actually fruity pebble treats. Like a rice krispy treat. Went out to dinner to a pub where a friend was the manager. We paid up and with my bill came a to go container. I didnt ask to have anything wrapped.

Any way, head home and scarf down a halfy. 2 hours …. nada. Eat the rest. Knock out for a minute in the recliner. Woke up and helllloooo nurse. 5 hours pasted to the couch. Too goobered to even go to bed. Puddled. Come to find out there was 28g into 16 pieces.


----------



## jmartel

Scooby snacks.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Oof. Good luck Dan. Right around the corner buddy.
> 
> Yea, them cookies, they were actually fruity pebble treats. Like a rice krispy treat. Went out to dinner to a pub where a friend was the manager. We paid up and with my bill came a to go container. I didnt ask to have anything wrapped.
> 
> Any way, head home and scarf down a halfy. 2 hours …. nada. Eat the rest. Knock out for a minute in the recliner. Woke up and helllloooo nurse. 5 hours pasted to the couch. Too goobered to even go to bed. Puddled. Come to find out there was 28g into 16 pieces.
> 
> - chrisstef


"Sweet dreams are made of this. Who am I to disagree?"

thought an old song lyric appropriate for that one. Scooby treats for sure-lol. 
Years ago friend came home to find his dog sound asleep on the floor after eating about an oz or two from his stash. dog slept all day long he said.


----------



## Mosquito

Lol my 5:00 will be around 3:30 Wednesday for the rest of the month starting last week for thanksgiving


----------



## Slyy

Saw this in the back of a truck.
Thought the juxtaposition was hilarious.
Maybe working too hard for attention?


----------



## bandit571

My 5:00pm was about…2 years, 7 months ago…on the day I turned 62….


----------



## Tim457

Friends want to run a Santa run so I decided to run 3 miles to make sure I could before committing. Made it, but lets just say it's been a long time since I've run farther than that.


----------



## Slyy

Anyone know a brick and mortar place for small ball/bullet catches?


----------



## theoldfart

What size and how many do you need Jake?


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe Rockler Jake.


----------



## Slyy

Well, looking for 1/4", 5/16" maybe? the BORGs only have giant door sized bullet catches it seems.
Bench Dog sized if I'm honest.


----------



## ToddJB

And done.























































How about a slightly modified bit brace knob?










And home


----------



## chrisstef

Id do unspeakable things to many items in your shop Todd.


----------



## DLK

Todd, I like that shop picture! Mos should put it in a calendar.


----------



## duckmilk

Nicely done Todd!


----------



## putty

Beautiful Todd, your shop is like a museum


----------



## putty

Daughter had a gymnastic meet in Belgium, I stayed home with the dogs. They brought me home a nice selection of Belgium beers!!! The 2 on the right are brewed in a monastery


----------



## Slyy

Nice Todd!! Some of the best looking OWWM are the old WT's and Yates-American machines! NOICE!

Reminds me that I need to work out the kinks on my Huge Duro machine!


----------



## summerfi

Gorgeous restore Todd. How does she cut?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Putty, I love Belgian beers. I made a Belgian strong this past summer and was finally able to crack a bottle after a 6 month fermentation….. dang is it good. Gotta take it easy though. It's at least 10% ethanol;-)


----------



## ToddJB

> Gorgeous restore Todd. How does she cut?
> 
> - summerfi


I'm not sure what to compair it against. I've never used a properly tuned one, and I'm not sure when to use certain blades, yet. That being said, it cuts wood well, and it relatively quite. But I need more experience to give an educated answer.


----------



## summerfi

I've found that the blades made a big difference. There are certain blades for thin wood and others for thick wood.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, fine freaking yob.


----------



## Mosquito

Great work Tood


----------



## Tim457

Wow Todd, very nice. I can't even imagine the amount of work that went into that. The knob is a great touch.

Putty, gymnastics meet in Belgium is no joke. Are you one of those crazy psycho dads berating your kid for every mistake?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Gorgeous restore Todd. How does she cut?
> 
> - summerfi
> 
> I m not sure what to compair it against. I ve never used a properly tuned one, and I m not sure when to use certain blades, yet. That being said, it cuts wood well, and it relatively quite. But I need more experience to give an educated answer.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd,

It has been years since I've done any scrolling, but here are some tips for you. First, a reasonably good reference for blade size selection: http://site.b2bprofessionaltools.com/catalogs/PegasChart.pdf. Just use the first 2 tables at first. After some practice, you may want to investigate further down this rabbit hole. The reverse tooth blades just do a down-cut at the top and an up-cut at the bottom of your work. No tear-out!

The blade size and TPI should be chosen based on stock thickness and how tight a turn you want to make. A general rule is a minimum of 3-4 teeth should be in your work at all times, so 1/2" stock would need 8 or more TPI. Just as with hand saws, too many TPI means that it won't clear the chips (err, powder at this size) well.

You can always stack or gang your cuts; 4 pieces of 1/8" birch taped or tacked together become 1/2", so you can really increase productivity or use coarse blades. Although if you do this, getting 1 piece finished will take longer because you need to slow your rate down. On the flip side, you will get 4 (or more) pieces finished in the same amount of time.

Good blade tension is important; a tight blade won't bend as much and will last longer. As you feed your work, you will notice the blade bends slightly back and now the blade is lagging. This is normal, but it can be adjusted by slowing your feed rate. The best cut possible for any blade/stock combination is made by adjusting your feed rate to optimize chip clearing and your finish.

You may also notice that most blades will want to drift in a cut; this is a result of how they were manufactured. Don't worry about it, just adjust to it. Similarly, blades will break. Don't worry about it unless is happening very soon after putting in a new blade. In that case, it is probably caused by pushing too fast (poor technique) or blade tension set too low. See here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56183


----------



## putty

> Putty, gymnastics meet in Belgium is no joke. Are you one of those crazy psycho dads berating your kid for every mistake?
> 
> - Tim


Nope, I know how hard she works at it. Belgium trip was a last hurrah, after 10 years of practice 3 hours per day she is ready to hang up her grips.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys.

Kent, that's some good info. I'll need to dig into it.


----------



## 489tad

Todd you do nice work.


----------



## terryR

Love it, Todd. So much more class than my new scrollsaw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice work, Todd. Really nice.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, if I'm not mistaken, (again?) it appears you have a jig saw, not a scroll saw. The main difference is that a scroll saw holds a blade under strong, constant tension between two parallel arms, making the blade part of a parallelogram. A jig saw holds the blade firmly in a cam actuated holder at the bottom while the tension is furnished by a spring at top. There is a world of difference in the cut capability, basically because the spring is rather slow to pull the blade back resulting in wild, uncontrollable fluctuating blade tension which will almost certainly snap any tiny blade prematurely. Blades larger than 1/8" probably work quite well. 
It was the precursor to the popular surge in scroll saws, but scroll saw principle is ancient.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Dan,

That may indeed be a modern distinction, but scroll and jig were used interchangeably at the time of production. I stick with scroll saw because people know what I'm talking about. Jigsaw, for most, I think, produces thoughts of the handheld options.


----------



## johnstoneb

I had a spring return scroll saw for a while and kept breaking blades. I found I had to slow everything down to about 700 SPM to get it to saw correctly. Over about 1000 SPM the return spring couldn't keep up and blades started to break.


----------



## summerfi

Christmas comes early in Montana. This actually arrived 7 days before they said it would.










Christmas elf preparing to offload the new toy.










Toy on tailgate and ready to move into shop.










Toy has landed, Houston.










Unwrapping the pressie.










Here she is ready to assemble. Batteries not included.










I've been worried about shipping damage ever since I placed the order. There was no significant damage. There was a little bit of paint rubbed off a rear panel. I've alreadty called PM and they're sending out a can of matching spray paint.


----------



## ToddJB

That is exciting, Bob! Is it helical?


----------



## summerfi

Yes it is Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, it looks like your "elf" has lost all his cheer.


----------



## TerryDowning

that's a fine mustard monster you have their Bob.


----------



## duckmilk

That's a nice Christmas present Bob, but, yes, somewhat early. Are you going to wait till Christmas Day to use it? ;-P

I assume you're not going to share Putty? ;-)
I brought home some German beer back in the '90's, before TSA and regulations.


----------



## theoldfart

My butts dragging but we made to the left coast. Food and alcohol up next then sleep ;-)

Bob, when do you start the restoration on that yellow beast? Hehe


----------



## Slyy

Wow Bob, nice early Xmas Present for sure!

Wife and I headed to the Left Coast this Christmas for a week.


----------



## TheFridge

Bob, the tim the toolman Taylor grunt doesn't translate well through text so I'll just say that's awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

As in, the move is done, Kev?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glad to hear the trip ended safely, Kevin.

Bob, that is a glorious beast you have there. After the summer you had (siding a whole house!), it's nothing if not deserved. Congrats!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, where abouts in CA?

Todd, house hunting for the next ten days or so then time with our kids and their families. Back to MA in January and putting the house on the market.


----------



## jmartel

What part of CA are you guys moving to again, Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart

My preference would be anywhere in the Sierra Foothills. My wife is leaning towards Sacramento. My kids live in Auburn and Nevada City.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Bob! You certainly deserve it after all that freekin' siding.

Plumbing today. Would love to replace the cpvc under our old home that someone installed for all water, but just no time now. Gotta have the second toilet running asap for family coming to visit thursday. Yesterday, I tried the repair with cpvc to brass to the toilet…fail.

For the record, i hate home repairs. There's no such thing as a simple fix, since the previous workers have just made stuff up using the materials on hand.


----------



## Tim457

Kevin I've never spent much time on that side of Sacramento, but I found the climate in Sacramento and to the west a little to be unpleasant in the summer. Depends on your preferences I guess, since I found the east Bay to be nearly perfect climate, and some prefer warmer. That does look like some nice country up there with Tahoe and several national forests nearby. Should be plenty of recreation around. Hows your hand doing?


----------



## jmartel

Terry, when you do get around to replacing it, go with pex. It's incredibly easy and quick to do. I think replumbing my house took all of about a week, maybe 2. And I just ran everything next to the existing stuff, so when it was ready, I swapped it over and was only without water for maybe an hour.

supplyhouse.com is also way cheaper to buy stuff from than anywhere local.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, JPex. I hope to hire that job out since our DWV is all 3" diameter, and we could use all new. Wife constantly complains about water pressure, but the whole house is plumbed with 1/2" cpvc and she doesn't want to spend money on it. I'd like to replace every stick of pvc from our pump house to the old home since we lose 1/2 our pressure in that span, and have no clue what's in the ground. Probably 350' of 1/2" line since it was cheaper than 1".

oh the horror.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Bob, that is a glorious beast you have there. After the summer you had (siding a whole house!), it s nothing if not deserved. Congrats!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


+1…..I covet …. Congrats Bob.

Are you guys ready to watch me make a custom banister and install hardwood flooring in a house all over again??
Maybe I won't even enjoy it for a year before I move again?? heh.


----------



## DanKrager

Make two, Red. I need one.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Omg, been so busy, this house remodel is gonna be the death of me.
Finally got a contractor to give us a quote on doing an addition, to give us a basement, to make all plumbing and utilities waaay easier to install.
Originally it was going to be a single story addition, but the wife and my mother decided we may as well make it 2 storys. 
Quote for 18×24 single story, interior finished out to drywall, exterior finished out to housewrap ( i will do siding as i will be wrapping the covered porch on around the house) with plumbing and electrical, metal roof,with a 14×20 basement was 25k. Said could add another story for around 5k. Final estimate has yet to be drawn up.

Been working on demo, getting out all old drywall, plaster/lathing, and 20 layers of wallpaper.

Had an hvac contractor come out yesterday and i finally had to figure up the total square footage of the house….
With 2 story addition, 3214 square feet….
Hvac guy spent 2hrs going through house with me. He left, i told myself, "oh f me", he didnt come up with a number yet, but im reasonably sure i will need lots of lube… yay for old houses..

Next will be getting a uote for insulation install, which wife and mother, boss and bank, decided we will have spray foam installed.. ouch more lube. 
Atm most costs have been paid by my mother, but put on account, and the final tally combined with the acreage we will have, i will be purchasing this for.

The hvac guy said as he left yeaterday. " After you guys get this place finished, This house will be epic"

This is running through my head as I return to house today in sub freezing temps to contine with the last of the demo work, i hope.


----------



## Tim457

That will be epic Tugger. I'm surprised the extra story is only 5k more. 3214 is a lot of space, is that counting the basement too?


----------



## Mosquito

I'd say for $5k now why not make it 2 story, if that's actually what it came out to be. Way cheaper to build it that way than remodel it again later… It sure sounds like it's shaping up to be a sweet house


----------



## summerfi

25K plus another 5K for second story seems very reasonable to me Tug. They wanted 32K just to re-side my house, which was ridiculous. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tugboater78

I forgot to include the basement as square footage, as we were figuring out for areas needing heat and air..

Add another 280 sq ft or so, less the stairwell.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang, you have your hands full Tug!


----------



## jmartel

Dang, 3200 sqft is huge. We have a 1400sqft house and it's still bigger than we need.

Drysuit got here yesterday, after 2 months of waiting. No more freezing my nads off diving.


----------



## Mosquito

I could do with a little more space than our 2000sqft, but that may also be due to the split entry layout too. I'm just happy to have the shop, though, so it's a fine house for me at the moment


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm looking to do the opposite, I want less space than I have now. In fact, <700 sq ft would be ideal.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Tug, that is huge. Good job keeping after it. If that HVAC guy is worth a darn he'll be worth every penny. I did my own HVAC and have serious issues with some rooms running way to warm and others way to cold.

We're rocking 1,600 including the finished basement. That sqft isn't bad a few more hundred to make the kids rooms a bit bigger and a little more utility storage would be nice.

Tony, the Mrs and I lived in a 650 sq ft for a year. It was fine for us, but kids make you want to be able to stretch your legs - especially when they go to sleep at 8pm.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can imagine kids would cause want of huge expanse. I'm not much of a homebody anymore; eat/cook, sleep, shower, and workout is all I need space for, and the less space to clean the better.


----------



## ToddJB

"Man, guys, these freshly washed and dried clothes make the BEST bed. So warm on my b-hole. Mmmm… You guys are the BEST." xoxo, Gus


----------



## DanKrager

Tug, I can seriously push NuWool cellulose spray insulation. Spray foam is WAY over rated and WAY too expensive. We insulated a 3 car garage, 2×6 walls down and 2×4 walls in the bonus room for $2500. That included 12" of blow in cellulose for the ceiling. Fire resistant (tried it), pest proof, sound proof, and won't sag. Spray foam would have been over $6000. And it tends to make a place noisy because it is rigid when dry. Might hold the house up in a wind though….

DanK


----------



## terryR

Todd, our cats are the same way. fockers!

We could sure use more square feet here. The home was built in 1870's so no garage. And no way to get one near the home. So, we have a room labelled "garage" inside, and it sucks. Our upstairs is mostly unusable except for storage. The old steps are incredibly steep; be thankful for codes nowadays; and just kill your knees to go up and down them regularly.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Tug, that addition will be great for you and family. My wife and I are currently living in a "barndominium" apartment that is just over 800 sq ft which is just fine for us. We have spray foam insulation and Dan may have hit on something with the noisy comment. We can hear our barn cats walking on the roof.
We have plans to build a real house in the next couple of years.

Mine likes to show off his junk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

<3 Gus!


----------



## Tugboater78

I think i got a better idea when the place was built, this was on backside of one of the original baseboards.


----------



## chrisstef

Gus … you sneaky bastage.

Thats pretty excellent Tug. Can you imagine the look on the guys face that wrote that right now? I drew a penis on the underside of the countertops i did. Wait until they demo that.


----------



## ToddJB

It's got a glare. I can make out 1893, is the rest of it just the date?

You should cut it out and save it.

Demo, when you getting that pup?


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin like the first week of March provided the litter is large enough. I think we're 4th on the list. The female just became pregnant a week or two ago. So 6 weeks for gestation and another 8 until the pup is ready to leave mom.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, I thought we were working with a January timeframe.


----------



## Tugboater78

> It s got a glare. I can make out 1893, is the rest of it just the date?
> 
> - ToddJB


Illegible/cutoff 14 1893


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, early sounds of a new shop going up that gets labeled on the inside "House".

DanK


----------



## Slyy

> Jake, where abouts in CA?
> 
> - theoldfart


 Late reply Kev, lotsa work! We will be in Sacramento area. BIL just moved out there to take a job at a chemical production facility.










Lotsa of work, and space, gettit Tug!


----------



## terryR

DanK, I'm OK with that!

Hey, while you're awake, I need a jig desgned to hold a stamp and make my 3 pound hammer more accurate.










hope an arbor press will do a nice job when the post finds our place?


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, we're in Sacramento as well. Be here till Monday.


----------



## jmartel

Tested out the drysuit last night. Stayed dry and warm which is a plus. All the air went to my feet and couldn't get it out though, which means I need practice and possibly ankle weights. Coming up the visibility dropped to about 1-2 feet. Had to practically hold the computer to my face mask to see it.

Had a harbor seal coming around and messing with us for a bit. It ran into me at least once.


----------



## TheFridge

Dog porn.


----------



## johnstoneb

Jmart
I found when boating. Wading out and sitting in the water at the put in I would get the air up around chest and neck then stick a finger inside the neck gasket to vent the air out worked really well. Then put on life jacket and head down stream. You definitely didn't want to fall out of the boat and have all that air go to your feet. Can you hang off the launch platform and vent the neck before going down?


----------



## TheFridge

J, what do you mean by ran "into" me?

Does the dry suit act as a contraceptive?


----------



## bandit571

Found a decent album to listen to on You Tube, last night. Jefferson Airplane's "After bathing at Baxters" 1967…..


----------



## chrisstef

15 minutes on the phone so far with Frontier. Ive given them my name and a phone number. No speaking, just typing on their end. What in ever living hell could they be doing with the zero information ive given them?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's a jackhole. They do nada till you give in. G'luck. Now is a good time for a nice bourbon.


----------



## Slyy

Grace Slick has/had a hell of a voice Bandito.

Kev is that the area you guys are making the permanent move?

K-S Frontier Stef?

JDryBalls sounds like you've got no excuses now.


----------



## chrisstef

25 minutes … and the jackhole kid finally says, sir i dont see any problem on your account. Hey numbnuts i dont have an account!! I need you to remove your lines so i can tear down a building. Ohh i cant help you with that. On to the next genius and another half hour wait im sure. This saga is far from over.

(8:00 minutes) On to #2 operator. "Is this a business address". Yes maam. Ohh i need to send you to business. Here we go again.

Operator #3 - this one sounds promising. She's got a clue at least.


----------



## chrisstef

12:00 minute duration currently

"What im going to do is contact the local manager for that town" 
Can i have her number just in case?
"Im sorry we cant do that. But im sure she'll call you if i cant get a hold of her"

Eff me runnin.


----------



## chrisstef

18 minutes on hold. Local manager will call me. Ill hold my breath.

I despise tearing down houses for this sole reason.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, possibly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HEHEEHEHEHE! Jack. Hole.

Demo, I love you. You know I do. But I don't have you in this race.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My money is on demo. The house will be coming down, regardless of Frontier not having a billable address when all is said and done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was referring to the test of will via phone. I'll concede that Demo tears it down.


----------



## chrisstef

New company policy goes into effect immediately. Home / building owners will be responsible for terminating services.

Ohh its comin down. Id just like it to be before june.


----------



## duckmilk

Frontier is a joke for sure. I had to help an 89yo buddy of mine when he was trying to get in touch with them over an issue. Frustrating!


----------



## duckmilk

> Does the dry suit act as a contraceptive?
> 
> - TheFridge


Very effective against well placed nudges from an overly amorous harbor seal ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart
> I found when boating. Wading out and sitting in the water at the put in I would get the air up around chest and neck then stick a finger inside the neck gasket to vent the air out worked really well. Then put on life jacket and head down stream. You definitely didn t want to fall out of the boat and have all that air go to your feet. Can you hang off the launch platform and vent the neck before going down?
> 
> - johnstoneb


You do that at the surface before you get in. But once you get underwater you have to add air to your suit as you go deeper to keep it from compressing. Suit compression = cold. Then you have to vent on the way up. There's a vent at your left shoulder that you typically roll over to let air go out. But if your feet are above your head, air is trapped down there and you can't vent it.

Seal wasn't that frisky. Mostly just using our lights to hunt for fish. The fish were less pleased with that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dang, 3200 sqft is huge. We have a 1400sqft house and it s still bigger than we need.
> 
> - jmartel


Housing is so cheap here we ended up with 3800 sqft finished basement ranch. We barely use the basement. The wifey gripes it takes two hours to vacuum…. hence the wood floors;-)

Little Red's first game in school ball. Played pretty well…won by a bucket. 









It's a trip. He's built just like me, but plays nothing like me. He's all finesse. I was bulldog. He's a big man who can handle the ball… I couldn't. Fun stuff.


----------



## jmartel

Trailer is operational. Painting decking and sides. Picked up a bunch of drywall and plywood this morning with it at least. Yes we still have our pumpkins out from Halloween.










Took one step back in the bathroom. We changed up the shower pan that we are using so instead of putting it on the subfloor level, I've gotta drop the floor level with the joists in that area and move the drain.










Also got the christmas lights hung up today finally.


----------



## TheFridge

WTF. It's snowing. In Louisiana.


----------



## chrisstef

Hahahahaha ^. Earn your moniker.

Calling for 3-6" up here tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

I'll call for a 12"er if you don't hush…


----------



## DLK

Pfff

My front door walk to the shop this morning.










Average depth will be about 1.5 feet. Can't wait to see how much I have to get off the roof.

Officially it is apparently 20 inches.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I truly wish we had snow here. If it's going to be cold, it might as well include ground cover.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man, eff' winter and its cold dark dumbness.

Yeah, Red stuff like two hours to vacuum is so lame. I don't have in house talent for that nor do I hire out so it falls to me a ND it feels like wasted life every time. Glad the spud I'd outpacing the ol' man, I'm sure it swells your heart.

JProductive, what are your designs on the new shower? Glad the drysuit is mostly helping.

Fridge you're a funny bastage.


----------



## Mosquito

> I truly wish we had snow here. If it s going to be cold, it might as well include ground cover.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Amen. We have a snow cover here, but it's only maybe 2" at best. Not enough to do anything with, more than I prefer to drag tools through… like my workbench…


----------



## jmartel

Tony, it's a 4×4' shower pan, no lip entry. Overhead rainfall shower with a handheld sprayer on the wall. Should be all ADA compliant when I'm done and just need to add grab bars later if needed, blocking is already in place.


----------



## JayT

> I truly wish we had snow here. If it s going to be cold, it might as well include ground cover.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


This. Totally this.


----------



## ToddJB

Coworker thought it was odd that I giggled at his breakfast


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wonder if stef is still on hold with Frontier?


----------



## Tim457

At least they were a good sport and let you take a picture, Todd.

Bring on the snow. Taking the kids skiing after school today.


----------



## chrisstef

I would lawled too Todd. Our ops manager just asked where all his sharpies went. I said to check his pooper.

No call from Fontier today. My email's all types of jacked up and our "IT guy" is going to get it back but im always curious as to what im going to lose in that process. We call it getting Raj'd. Always comes back 95%.

Oof Combo. Like Fridge, 16" is my max. I dont want or need any more than that.

The Rambis's on mini red are dope but man, get the kid some black socks will ya. The calf high white tube socks should be put back in your drawer.


----------



## DLK

Chrisstef 16" is O.K. Its when it gets over 3 feet its no fun. For then it's over the top of my snowblower. So I have to make sure I cut an extra wide path taking two passes or so. For otherwise it will choke out the exhaust and cause da blower to stall.

I don't mind snowblowing so much, its raking the roof and then removing the 3 to 4 feet of roof raked snow that falls in front of the porch onto my freshly snow blown path that gets a little old.

Good news is I am retiring to the deep south (Southern Michigan) where I won't have so much snow fun.

This is the world of Lake effect snow along the southern border of the great lakes.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive only had it over the top of the snowblower once and i do not want to do that again. That took 8 hours and a full pint of whiskey to get through while my wife and a newborn watched from the window. I am kinda excited to see how the new snowblower works though. Itll be satisfied if i can hit my neighbor in the face with it from 40-50'.


----------



## Slyy

> ..the snowblower…
> 
> - chrisstef


Incidentally Todd's nickname in High School



> I truly wish we had snow here. If it s going to be cold, it might as well include ground cover.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


100% Smitty. We rarely get much snow (ice is another story) but it was 17 this morning and 30 MPH wind, is what I call bitter cold.


----------



## jmartel

I like snow in the mountains. Then I can look at it from far away and never have to deal with that white bullsh!t. If it gets below 30, it's too cold for me. I'll take the temperate west coast and just deal with the eventual earthquake/volcano when it happens.


----------



## terryR

Snow flurries or light rain here. Hard to tell the difference while pounding t-posts in the ground. 30 in and secured to the fence, then I went to town for another 50.

But it was awesome to get out of the house since there were 5 women inside and just feeding off each other's excitement. Wife, her sister, mother-in-law, horse farrier, and horse lesson girl. Holy crap I may have to watch some monster truck pulling on TV or something to feel normal.


----------



## JayT

> Holy crap I may have to watch some monster truck pulling on TV or something to feel normal.
> 
> - terryR


Just build another infill plane, Terry, it'll help. You can say thank you by sending it to me when you're done.


----------



## 489tad

Snow sucks.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I've seen actual snow down here maybe 3 times in my life.

Today it consisted of rain, then snow. Then more snow. Then some drizzling. Nothing's draining because of the damn snow. And my power goes out. Yay.

I thought yesterday when work said "stay home. You'll get paid." The wife would go to work and the kids to daycare and I'd have a chilly, but free, shop day.

MFing wrong.


----------



## duckmilk

We got the cold, but the snow went south of us, all the way down to Brownsville TX - and over to Fridge of course


----------



## terryR

Wish I could, Jay.

The girl pigs are in heat, and impossible to keep penned up now. But I'm trying.

Also, Duck, how do I keep the horses from bending over the top of field fencing? That's another reason I've been adding t-posts every 3-4 feet. My wooden posts are 20 feet apart, and I just noticed yesterday the top of the fencing is badly distorted. One section is only 2.5 feet off the ground now! pretty sure I hate horses.


----------



## terryR

maybe some woodworking in my future?









maybe 4000 feet worth? focking horses


----------



## summerfi

> how do I keep the horses from bending over the top of field fencing?
> 
> - terryR


Strand of electric wire around the top.


----------



## Tugboater78

> maybe some woodworking in my future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 4000 feet worth? focking horses
> 
> - terryR


This would be my solution, maybe in combo with electric wire


----------



## TheFridge

I find 20ga shells loaded with rock salt is a good deterrent. It may be frowned upon in some states. By some I mean all.


----------



## terryR

hmmm, electric.

Fridge, remember these are my wife's horses. I'd be happy to shoot at the neighbor's horses. or cows. I usually have a .22 loaded with snake snot for the stinkin' cows.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yeah. Wifey angle. Electric it is.


----------



## putty

Terry, a strand of barbed wire might work


----------



## putty

Been turning xmas gifts!!! Shop is a mess!!


----------



## johnstoneb

Barb wire and horses don't mix. Horses get into barb wire and they don't know to stop. Duck has probably seen some barb wire and horse encouters.


----------



## putty

A single strand at the top of the existing fencing wont cause any problems


----------



## terryR

Guys, Thanks for all advice. For now, I'll continue adding metal t-posts every 3-4 feet between my wooden posts. They allow me to secure the field fencing at ground level to keep the friggin pigs out of the street. And we'll see what the horses do with the fence secured at the top every 3-4 feet.

I spent a ton of time in the shop this past summer playing with infill planes. Time to pay the price for ignoring the farm for so long.


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing like some last minute furniture making from Christmas.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, BTDT. And when I was done I had to pack it up for a trip to CA!


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, My son uses white electric tape at the top charged by a solar collector (in your case maybe more than one) backed up by battery that is also solar charged. You could start with a short section where the horses spend the most time.
Horses eat wooden top bars and the preservative is not helpful to them. They will also eat PVC though not so readily. So he believes that electric is the way to go. Since then he's had no trouble and eventually the animal(s) learn to avoid a white tape, electric or not. Hmmmmm….

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Horse problems, glad they're not my problem.

Today has been selected as Christmas shopping day. Feel like I'm getting a lot of education on the fundamental differences among men and women.


----------



## DanKrager

Does that help, Slyy?

Or maybe









DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry for the belated reply Terry. We have two pastures that are partially enclosed with electric tape and charged by a solar charger. You can find all of the supplies at Tractor Supply or some equivalent farm store. The cost is pretty reasonable and the tape attaches to t-posts with plastic stand-offs. Biggest cost is the charger which comes sized for different lengths of fence.










The rest of the fencing is pipe and cable - not cheap.










You would spend more on lumber, which, depending on their boredom, they would likely chew on some. Barbed wire is OK, they might get scratched up once in a while, but if it is only at the top of the fence, probably a small likelihood of serious injury. I have seen the most catastrophic injuries with wire around legs and feet, protruding nails and unprotected tops of t-posts. Notice the protective caps on our posts.

Keep in mind though, a horse can injure itself in a padded stall


----------



## TheFridge

Is it just me or does anyone else think richardchaos is rantingrich?


----------



## duckmilk

Those are looking great Putty!


----------



## bandit571

> Is it just me or does anyone else think richardchaos is rantingrich?
> 
> - TheFridge


 Might just be the latest version of "716"?


----------



## tacky68

Fridge: You may be on to something, albeit a kinder, and gentler Richard.


----------



## 489tad

> Nothing like some last minute furniture making from Christmas.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd you got this!


----------



## johnstoneb

Fridge chaos might be rantiing's brother


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the tips on electric tape, guys. I think I've seen that stuff stringed up locally?


----------



## theoldfart

Funny thing about house hunting in CA. You find a nice place, it has a separate three bay garage with high ceilings and you think Awsome! Then you watch the news about wildfires and realize the house you like is on the walls of a canyon and only one way out :-(.

Back to the drawing table. Also we are hearing getting fire insurance is getting a lot harder and expensive.


----------



## duckmilk

Have you checked out the cost of mudslide and earthquake insurance yet?


----------



## theoldfart

^ Thanks Duck 

The area is not seismically active. I think mud slides are an issue after a fire.


----------



## DanKrager

Not seismically active? Isn't this move in itself a pretty big shake up? If you doubt that, put a "shake meter" in one of your tool boxes….  Earthquakes come in many forms. I don't relish the insurance problems. Good luck.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

An excellent observation and you are spot on.


----------



## jmartel

Well I'm beat. Had to work today, then came home and had to install the shower pan. But the thinset is drying up and I should be able to pull all the weights off it tomorrow.


----------



## Slyy

Moving always sucks too Kev, only good part is that it gives you the opportunity to A: get rid of a lot of junk and B: reorganize stuff.

Shower pans are tough JHopeIt'sNotConvex, getting that drain slope just right sure can be tricky.

Not to rain on anyone's good times but [email protected] does cancer suck. A High School bud of both mine and the wife passed away Friday from a relatively rare cancer of the gallbladder. He was my wife's age, 31, and his second kid just recently turned one. Working where I do only makes the suckiness more apparent as I get to see that it effects far too many people and far too many of them are way too young to be dying of anything.


----------



## jmartel

> Shower pans are tough JHopeIt sNotConvex, getting that drain slope just right sure can be tricky.
> 
> Not to rain on anyone s good times but [email protected] does cancer suck. A High School bud of both mine and the wife passed away Friday from a relatively rare cancer of the gallbladder. He was my wife s age, 31, and his second kid just recently turned one. Working where I do only makes the suckiness more apparent as I get to see that it effects far too many people and far too many of them are way too young to be dying of anything.
> 
> - Slyy


It's a solid pan that you just have to thinset into place. Essentially a thick waterproof cover on both sides with waterproof foam interior. But I had to drop the floor down in that area, add bracing, then thinset it.










And I agree, Fu(K cancer. My mom had breast cancer a few years ago and went through the whole ordeal. Sorry about your bud. It's never easy.

For anyone else out there, don't donate money or participate in any of that Susan G. Komen crap. Practically none of the money rasied goes towards any form of treatment or research. They only exist to "spread awareness". Hugely sketchy and unethical organization.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jcleanliness, is that a cut to size pan or pick the size you want? Does it have the compressive strength to tile right over it and be done or something else over top prior to tile? BORG special or plumbing house specific?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Look like a Ditra pan, or equivalent. What system are you using for waterproofing Jmart?


----------



## jmartel

> Jcleanliness, is that a cut to size pan or pick the size you want? Does it have the compressive strength to tile right over it and be done or something else over top prior to tile? BORG special or plumbing house specific?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That's a stock photo from their website. I'll get one tonight of ours.

You can cut it if you want but I just bought a 4×4 pan and using it as is. Seal all joints with their goop, wall panels are installed with washers &screws and then gooped over. I used the same stuff in the other bathroom for the tub surround.

Tile directly over it. Bought it from a local contractor supply house. Masterwholesale is what they are called. Not cheap as the pan and boards for the shower are about $1k after getting a discount, but it's as good of a waterproofing system as is available. I'm not doing this again so I might as well cry once.



> Look like a Ditra pan, or equivalent. What system are you using for waterproofing Jmart?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


It's a Wedi shower pan. Going with wedi boards all around the shower. Where the pan ends I'm using 1/4" wedi boards on the floor and 1/2" on the walls. Same basic system as Schluter's Ditra. I'm probably using Ditra heated floors but I haven't bought that yet.


----------



## ShaneA

If you are going to heat the floors JWarmFeet, you may want to consider using a heat specific uncoupling membrane to wrap the wire thru. They will actually replace the need for 1/4" cement board underlayment, and provide an excellent vehicle to wind the cable thru.

https://www.amazon.com/Prodeso-Underfloor-System-Membrane-PDESH/dp/B011W0PS4O

We sell this brand, although they are all remarkably similar and based off the same patent.


----------



## jmartel

Already planning on it. That's what the ditra system is. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think I went to a mini seminar on that system. The waterproofing is integral part of the pan and walls. New technology. We can't justify the cost when we do 2500 showers in a tower. We do old school. Build the pan and pre-float slope to drain with deck mud, waterproof (liquid applied or membrane), then final slope to drain. Then the tile. You should do a water test prior to tiling. Don't want to be known as Jleak.

I'm going to replaces some legs on a stool for a friend of mine. The stool is similar to these. I took some pictures, but the table is what caught my eye. Adjustable height table with cast iron top. I'm not positive, but this might have been used in a print shop as a typesetters table. The wheels were added by my buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a killer table Paul. Beefasaurus.


----------



## duckmilk

I - LOVE - THAT - TABLE ! Man, that thing is beautiful Paul and it would be useful for lots of things, and not necessarily with a cast iron top. Big Red, make one and share your plans with us ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Nice table there Paul.

I need to make some kind of spacer for the tailstock (it sits about 1/4" lower than the headstock) but who knew I'd have so much fun just farting around on this lathe?









Also I think Elm smells pretty good on the lathe.

And in other news: been FINALLY finishing up a project I began before RN school now almost 3.5 years ago…
Ain't finished but now in the home stretch and I couldn't keep quiet anymore!


----------



## theoldfart

Jakes got bench!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, this coming Thursday, I have a Graduation to attend…...my Daughter Graduates as a LPN…..took a LONG time to complete the trip…..she is 44 BTW…...kids, work, other issues…but she finally got it done.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the shower pan installed.










The whole shower area is about 7 1/2' x 4'. Should have plenty of room. I was smart enough to put the controls for the shower so you can reach it without getting under the water. No cold blasts of water while waiting for it to warm up.

And the extent of the Christmas decorations this year.










Put some ornaments on our big Rhododendron out front as well


----------



## duckmilk

About time Jake ;-) Show us the final picture - or you going to post that on the workbench thread?

Tell her congratulations for me Bandit!

Nice sized shower Jmart. Thanks for reminding me about putting up lights, which isn't as bad as taking them down.


----------



## Tugboater78

I got to do some woodworking today! Something other than knocking plaster and 100 yr old gypsum board and filling a dumpster.









Was digging around in our mason jars, trying to find jelly jars and realized that too many of the jars have no secure way to store them.









First time making Apple Butter last night..


----------



## woodcox

Jake, maybe uhmw plastic or some cutting board stuff under the tail stock? 
Congrats with the end in sight!

That's good news bandit.


----------



## ShaneA

Don't tell me all you girls are working today. I need some chit chat to pass the day quicker and more painlessly. Sad…but true.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm only working 3 days a week, I've gotta make them count…

Read that as I get to cram 5 days worth of stuff into 3 lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm working. Well, organizing job interviews, pretestings, *and* working; but I'm working.


----------



## ShaneA

What is going on in LA Tony? The Prius treating you alright? How about the dating scene, got them lined up for auditions?


----------



## bandit571

WORK? You interrupted my afternoon nap with that four letter word?


----------



## theoldfart

Still house hunting, maybe narrowing the search down so some success.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fires, smoke, traffic. Lexus is treating me very well, thank you. No line up, been steady for about 8 months; I was dumped for about 4 weeks but she had second thoughts.

You? What has the post split-up scene been like?

Hope you find something reasonable Kev.


----------



## ShaneA

You know one never realizes the personal evolution involved with the single scene. I am 45 now, and I bet I have dated 14% of the age appropriate ladies in KC. Maybe the problem is me? At this age, people are very settled into who they are, so really finding a balanced and available match is tougher than I would have thought.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, you're looking for a new gig?

I just watched my boss' phone ring, he picked up, listened for a second, enthusiastically said, "Hey thanks for the call, give me just a second", put them on hold, the went to the crapper, got himself some coffee after, and then went motoring around the office. I was confused, but then realized it was likely a cold call. Ha. Dick move.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are you having fun along the way? Interesting people at least? 86%, is a large pool to swim in still.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm trying to get back down to San Diego Todd. Parents are getting older and being closer will be a need eventually. Besides, I miss being down there.

Nice work on the sales call.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, speaking from experience "being closer will be a need ", absolutely. The reason we're moving is to save the kids from having to deal with us in our drooling stage! No, not there yet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Three grandparents have taught me the reality Kev. Happy you're not there yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Man. This old boy is straight up whooped. Got some new dealings going on around the office that hopefully trend in my favor.

Working on a little 6 pack carrier in big leaf maple for my sister in law. Started dovetailing last night.

I need to get my xmas shopping done.

Short story …. were doing a job for a defense contractor, United Technologies. Today was the first day on site and getting into these places are a nightmare. Background checks and so forth. My lead guy who stands about 6'3" and 200+ pounds apparantley gives the 5'2" female guard shack watcher a hairy eyeball as he's getting gruff on entering the facility. She responds to his glare with "you look at me like that again and im gonna chop you off at the knees and bring you don to my level".

I called her and gave her full on appreciation of her actions and a round of applause. Fuggin hilarious.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dealings.

Sassy guard shack attendants are not only cool, they're future Segway pilots.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I have fun T. Agreed 86% still leaves lot of fish in the pond. Unfortunately, I cant convince them all to engage me on some level. If you have been at it long enough, and met enough people…you know that it can be a bit nonsensical out there from time to time. Really not logical in any way.

Background checks…hopefully the boys got their ish together?


----------



## ToddJB

I do not envy those of you in the dating scene. Seems hard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

As evidence in my frequenting this thread on the reg, I dig nonsense.

Hard is sometimes the goal banker.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun is key Shane. We only get a small time frame and finite allotment, relish that ish.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Age appropriate dating is soooo over rated.


----------



## ShaneA

^lol, there are some amazing differences between a 35yr old and a 50yr old. I prefer the younger ones…so long as babies aren't on their mind.


----------



## ToddJB

I think the rule is half your age plus 7. So Shane you can go as low as 29 and a half.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, its not so much of a question as what I would do Todd. It is more of a question of what they will do. I don't engage them lower than 33 or 34….usually 35 is about the line of demarcation for me. I typically don't chase over 48 or 49 either. The ones older typically have zero interest in younger guys. Their children are typically grown, and not looking to take on new ones. I have an 8 yr old daughter.

Edit: maybe Tony has better insight on the 29yr olds? I bet they are everywhere in CA.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Baby crazy is 32 - 34ish, 33 being the archetype. Isn't that the shallow end though Shane? They tend to play with your keys a lot?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I stick to the same age range as you Shane. The occasional venture to the far ends if someone exceptional beckons.


----------



## tacky68

Shane: I am four years older than you, been single for 15 years (yes, you read that correctly). Lately, I have thought it would be nice to have some one in my life. Problem is, I have no idea how to achieve that. I work 10 hours a day,
not on any type of social media, my social life is almost non existent (went to the movies by myself Saturday night), rarely see the few friends I do have. Not interested (to old) in a hookup, CL, or Tinder. Dating sights scare me-to
much work, plus I am not going to pay money to anybody. I have never been a serial dater or one to chase girls 
in general. How have you managed to date 14% of the age appropriate girls in KC?

Tim


----------



## TheFridge

He wears loose pants when he goes out and there is a rhythmic slapping sound near his knee. Gets em every time.

New shop shoes. Only 15$. Score.










Progress. Hopefully I'll have a flocking good time tomorrow night.


----------



## terryR

1/2 my age plus 7 = about 33. cool.

Fridge, buddy, did you save the reciept? DT's lookin' nice.

Happy B-day to me. Major difference.


----------



## TheFridge

Hell no terry. I think it's safe to say that I have the greatest taste in shop shoes.

I bet terry.


----------



## ShaneA

Tim, I just use an online dating site. If you want to meet people I would encourage it. I too would not be able to really come across too many candidates thru my day to day routine…so I went where other single people went to meet people. It does cost a little money, but it is first class people watching if nothing else. I say jump, get the ball rolling. Figure out what works and what doesn't work. Everyone is doing it, lol.

Oh and the loose pants with a flapping noise does not hurt either!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those shoes are pimp, now you need a pipe. Thanks for zipping your fly before snapping the picture.

Happy birthday Terry.

Shane swings low.

Nothing to be scared about online dating Tacky, write up a bit about yourself and throw some pictures on match.com. You'll find someone to go to the movies with at the least. Life's too short for solo popcorn eating.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm glad I don't have to deal with dating, I don't like going out in general, which makes me boring, but I'm ok with that 

Slowly migrating things out to the shop through the snow… thank goodness for hand trucks.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Mos, you are going to be in high cotton soon. From the apartment, to the kitchenette to now a fully equipped and spacious wood working mecca. Nice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Mos. Glad it's coming together for you.


----------



## Mosquito

not sure how spacious it's going to be Shane, I've already managed to fill a lot of that space up lol

Me too Tony, been a long time in the works


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yes mos I forgot you were a social prude  it's ok. Going out and calling the cops because you're belligerently drunk brother is missing is overrated. Especially when they find him in the only place you didn't look. Behind the dumpster. Passed out while looking for a place to pee and fell down but the ground was too comfortable to get up kind of missing.


----------



## Mosquito

sounds like my idea of a good time… lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

There's another kind of missing?


----------



## Mosquito

I remember one year on the 4th of July weekend at the cabin there were a couple boats tied together partying all day, and then at about 10:30 that night, suddenly there was the sheriff boat, the fire/rescue boat and the marina boat all out there with spot lights looking for someone who had presumably fallen overboard. They even stopped a barge that was in the main channel and it was using its spotlight to help locate the person.

They eventually found him at the Bank Bar, under a table. Apparently he jumped overboard and swam to shore to go to the bar without telling anyone…


----------



## TheFridge

> There s another kind of missing?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yeah the bad kind. My brother usually turns up eventually but he pulled a ninja move while under my watch.



> sounds like my idea of a good time… lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Then come on down!  we can make it happen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes you gotta nap behind the dumpster. Who's to judge?


----------



## chrisstef

Just dont nap leaning against the garage door to the fire house. When it opens they dont see you laying there. Happened last year to a gal at Uconn.

One of my best naps was along the apartment trail while at school. Under the monkeys bars looking up at the stars. I went sailing with the Captain and bumped into a pirate ship full of hippy lettuce. Made stef sooo sleepy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So. Very. Sleepy.


----------



## Slyy

Wow, lot happens when you're at work for a day.

Yeah, eff the dating scene. My wife and I have been together since high school. 17 years later, I wouldn't even know where to begin if I had to. Good reason to keep the wife happy if you ask me.

Re Bench: will cross post here and Smackdown when the time comes.

Penile Detumesence is my lexiconic contribution to the thread today.


----------



## chrisstef

I make the most gap-tastic dovetails around. Just sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Detumescence is a phenomenal word.


----------



## chrisstef

Im gonna regret googling that one ^


----------



## CL810

Stef, get the Barron guide I was slow to come around to it, but it's like a magic wand - the gaps disappear.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Im gonna regret googling that one ^
> 
> - chrisstef


it's related to the rigidity of and ability to maintain said rigidity when necessary or called upon essentially.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mike is well schooled in rod rigidity.


----------



## Slyy

^ Mike is a fan of a good stiff one. Double entendre and all.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Mike is well schooled in rod rigidity.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I learned at a young age that the stiffer the rod the less concern with the angle of dangle, much less difficulty in inserting said rod in the hole for which it was intended.

And just supplying the needed definition for Stef to save the google fest for info


----------



## woodcox

Ruffies for Mos, special K for fridge and indicas for stef. Noted.

On a related tip, Jr is scheduled to make his appearance January 2. We hope he can wait cuz it'll be way cheaper after the first of the year. Also, we're not even close to being ready for him.


----------



## chrisstef

Got me pegged woody. Round 2 had gotta feel a lot different than round 1. Like grabbing diapers on your way home from the hospital n stuff.

Appreciate the info mike.


----------



## darinS

So stef is into pegging???


----------



## chrisstef

Stop fantasizing darin


----------



## duckmilk

Happy birthday Terry!

Keep fillin' that shop up Mos.

Detumescence - Hahaha…hehe…ooohh


----------



## TheFridge

> So stef is into pegging???
> 
> - darinS


Apparently woody is too


----------



## Slyy

> So stef is into pegging???
> 
> - darinS
> 
> Apparently woody is too
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## tacky68

Shane, and Tony: Thank you for the advice and words of encouragement. Maybe I will try it (match.com). A friend of 
mine signed up, and got immediate responses, wound up marrying one of them a year and a half ago.

When I was in the seventh, and eighth grade I wore Levi corduroy's that made a flapping noise, when the leg cuffs
brushed past each other. Thought I was so cool. That was 35 years ago. ahhh memories.

Slyy. You should consider yourself lucky; married to your high school girlfriend-awesome, dude. You are not 
kidding about not knowing where to start. I have been single so long, I forgot females even existed, let alone how
to date one.

Tim


----------



## jmartel

I hate this time of year. December-mid Jan is the busiest time for us. Long days, weekends, and we don't do overtime/comp time. And it's also when most people try to take vacation and get sick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... and it's dark and cold.

F*(k winter.


----------



## Slyy

^ yup


----------



## bandit571

Is it too late to hibernate until April?


----------



## terryR

sorry, gents, but it's friggin t-shirt weather here in Alabama.
perfect day for pounding t-posts into the ground.
150 down…time to buy more…


----------



## jmartel

Terry loves pounding posts.


----------



## terryR

nah. It's a waste of time and money IMO.

Just sold two infill planes to another maker who will have them for re-sale on his website any day now. I'd rather spend more time learning how to make this better and better…


----------



## jmartel

Easy solution, add more Alder.


----------



## terryR

word.

Luckily, I'm extremely low on Alder. Now I have a valid excuse to visit the mall and shop. NOT looking for 16 year old girls BTW. They are pretty ugly in this state. However, in Georgia where I grew up…


----------



## jmartel

I think I've still got some alder in my stash somewhere. Might be buried under the worthless walnut and ebony though.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Terry. $0.60/bdft.

https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/mat/d/green-logs-for-sale-cedar/6380112302.html


----------



## 489tad

Terry sounds like a good time to get a mill and surface grinder.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, if you doodz are lookin' for beautiful women, go to Costa Rica. Many of the females there are descendants of the indigenous Indian population and crossbred with Scandinavians. They are tall, lanky, and the most gorgeous tint of skin that you can imagine, complete with natural high cheek bones and a warm smile. Some of them got the best of both worlds….

YMMV.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummmmmm….

Wait.

What?


----------



## Slyy

Terry excited to see you, Adrian and others get that business going. Your work is pretty wicked.

Tony, DK is big pimpin'

Courtesy of a small LJ care package from Kev, what remains of the bench work is getting an extra step up


----------



## bandit571

Well, the graduation is over…









Needs to pass the State Board test, and she will be an LPN.


----------



## terryR

Jake, buddy, you need some exotic wood? Or was that a prototype?

Dan, I'm committed to working with hand tools. I use a disc sander on some of the metal, but everything else is done by hand. I hope my customers will appreciate the effort and sentiment.

Recently scored some Crescent Chert which was heated to perfection. Works like butter. Sharp.










symmetry is overrated.


----------



## Slyy

Haha Terry, some BORG pine dowels. Seem to be working okay, though haven't exactly been abusing them. What I had around the shop! Gotta say appreciate your commitment to the hand tools, chamfering all those edges by hand seems daunting.

Congrats to the LPN Bandito.


----------



## Slyy

Well I say that….


----------



## TheFridge

What the hell is that? My feeble mind cannot comprehend.


----------



## chrisstef

A pine bench dog that snapped in half Fridge.

Congrats daughter of bandit.


----------



## Brit

Congrats Bandit.


----------



## TheFridge

Ahhh. Loser.


----------



## terryR

Sadly, my bench sees so little woodworking lately, that my dog holes usually remain plugged to keep small parts from disappearing into the void of debris underneath.










I remember turning some cool Bubinga to 3/4" to fit in dog holes, Jake, if you want to search for them in my 85%'er stack, you can have them!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Bandit's daughter.

Take Terry up on his offer Jake.

Need some good vibes from you boys for a successful job interview today.


----------



## Mosquito

Good luck Tony! How's the job market out that way?


----------



## chrisstef

Smooth, relaxed and easy. You got this T.


----------



## terryR




----------



## AnthonyReed

Seems strong Mos. Lots of growth going still.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good luck Tony!


----------



## JayT

Best of luck, Tony. Just don't use any of the thread regulars as a reference.


----------



## Slyy

Go get it Tony, just don't ask them to let any of us be used as a reference and you'll probably do great!

An opportunity to get my hands all over Terry's stack?


----------



## jmartel

Tony, let us know how the casting couch guys are in person. They seem nice from their videos.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Best of luck Tony-

1 quick interview tip:
I hear that a nice set of Crocs for footwear usually will help immensely.
(depending on where you are from of course)


----------



## TheFridge

These work well too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Those are worthy of this guy:


----------



## JayT

Fridge, aren't you an LSU guy? That outfit screams Auburn.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, not going to wish you good luck. As far as i'm Concerned you've already got the job!

Jake. How much pressure on that dog? How far out of the dog hole was it? 3/4 or 1"? Mine were made from 1" poplar and havn't broken any.

Bandit congrats to your daughter.


----------



## TheFridge

Sly, if they had purple you better believe I would've got them. Work uni there. Can't do much about the color scheme. It does bring out the blue in my eyes.


----------



## chrisstef

The empty shop towel roll and the can of wax is a little too coincidental there fridge. Shop beats carries a different connotation with you eh?


----------



## TheFridge

The wax lubrictes while the naphtha softens.


----------



## ShaneA

We have a cousin Eddy sighting! That is the first thing I thought of when I saw Fridge's footwear. I still say in a step up from the Croc's and Socks look.

Good Luck Tony. I don't know about these guys, but I would happy to write a recommendation letter for you. You knowz I talkz reel good, and spell even butter!


----------



## Slyy

> The wax lubrictes while the naphtha softens.
> 
> - TheFridge


Economic alternative to hide glue?


----------



## smitdog

Happy Friday fuggers… work grind is getting to me. Must… make… it… another…. 90…. minutes…......


----------



## Tugboater78

> Well I say that….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


I found a broken pushbroom handle, and sized to fit…

Went from 19 to 32 with no serious relationships, just an occasional encounter with 2 year bout of a friend with benefits. Started looking for something serious, met a few crazy ones in my age bracket, all failed. Met my current wife, who is 9 yrs younger, (currently 30) abojt 5 yrs ago, she actually seemed to have the crazy toned down way more.

On that note, we decided to have her IUD removed, so may end up with a lil me running around. I'll be 40 before i have my first child of my loins…

Hey everyone, have a Merry Christmas, i will be riding through it and New Years.


----------



## jmartel

> I found a broken pushbroom handle, and sized to fit…
> 
> - Tugboater78


Sounds like you have a busy friday night planned.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I found a broken pushbroom handle, and sized to fit…
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Sounds like you have a busy friday night planned.
> 
> - jmartel


Some time ago….

Made of ash or maybe hickory, all my benchdogs work well.


----------



## TheFridge

> I found a broken pushbroom handle, and sized to fit…
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Sounds like you have a busy friday night planned.
> 
> - jmartel


We


----------



## Slyy

> I found a broken pushbroom handle, and sized to fit…
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Sounds like you have a busy friday night planned.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> We
> 
> - TheFridge


Hard to be an orgy if there ain't more than one.


----------



## TheFridge

Amen brother. You're welcome anytime. The water if fine. Come on in.


----------



## jmartel

So much room for shower activities.


----------



## TheFridge

Remodeling suck.

Finished.




























My sons poor teacher deserved a lot more than this but I guess it'll do.


----------



## Tim457

That's a hell of a teacher gift, Fridge.

Good luck Tony. Safer not to mention the asylum here at the first interview though.


----------



## terryR

That's a hell of a gift for the wife. just sayin'


----------



## woodcox

Don't mumble on about your favorite red stapler this time, Tony.

Nice box work, fridge. Color and finish look great.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats dope fridge. Love the way you flock too.

6 pack carrier in progress. (Fat handle's been modified).


----------



## Mosquito

that's some hot wood Stef, makes your joinery less noticeable ;-)


----------



## Tim457

^^^^ That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Well done Mos. You know what they say …. baffle em with bullsh!t.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls. That figured alder is pretty awesome Stef


----------



## Mosquito

Sometimes I get one lol


----------



## terryR

Looks cool, Stef.

Been decades since I drank beer. Hell, back then the six packs were sold in carriers. Times are diff?


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, brewers have convinced us that "good" beer is sold in four packs that cost more than a six!


----------



## terryR

A break from fencing today.










Crescent chert from MO.


----------



## summerfi

Your skills are amazing Terry. Wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## terryR

Bob, Thanks. Honestly, these are a bit crude. I struggle with symmetry, so make many knives. I have to force myself to make "points" because they are harder to finish. The notches can fail at the very end. Really, the entire rock can fail the more you work it since it becomes thinner and thinner.

The guy on the left has a width/thicknes ratio of 7:1 which is beyond my skill level.  It just fell out of the rock, really.

Bob, you should really try to knap. Get this book and read the theory behind what is happening.

https://www.amazon.com/Art-Flint-Knapping-D-C-Waldorf/dp/B0016FZJWW/ref=pd_sim_236_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T1KQ1QRSRMPMJD0RWAMK

You can make your own knapping tools with little cash. Rock is abundant where you live. And online.


----------



## summerfi

There's just so many things to do and so little time, Terry. Maybe in the next life if not here. Do you find original points on your property sometimes? I would think you might.


----------



## terryR

I've found a handful of broken points here, but more exciting for a knapper like me, I find the debitge from their work everywhere. Heat treated, too. Chert is heated to improve the workability of the stone, and our local chert is very low quality stuff


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's damn nice Fridge, that teacher should be stoked!

Beautiful wood Stef, the carrier looks great.

Terry those are so excellent! Joy in finding debitage is a cool mindset too.


----------



## jmartel

Looks nice, Terry. You ever shoot the ones you make?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, BroT. How was the interview, dude?

JCool, yes to shooting small arrowheads. I even made the arrowshafts, which may the most difficult paleo-tool to construct. Even more difficult than the wooden bows I had a go at.

Sadly, my shoulders have torn ligaments on both sides from years of abuse underground. So, even pulling a kid's size bow hurts for days. Really sucks since I'm drawn to bow making, but seriously unable to pull off the testing required at the end.

Still, breaking rock is an awesome way to pass the time. If anyone is remotely intriqued by the idea, please do yourself a favor and try it!!!


----------



## terryR

BroT, I gotta admit, I don't go looking for debitage. Waste of my time IMO. But, when digging dirt for fencing I find the stuff frequently. Gives me a good excuse to stop the horror for a few minutes and catch my breath. And think of some poor sucker trying to chip a rock so he could catch dinner.

I'm pretty sure hunger would make me a better knapper? Or more intriqued by farming/ranching?


----------



## jmartel

If anyone else likes wildlife photos, National Geographic posted their winners from 2017. Pretty amazing stuff in there.

http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/nature-photographer-of-the-year-2017/gallery/winners-all/1


----------



## AnthonyReed

Understood Terry.

Was notified this morning that I was not in the top three so didn't make it to the 3rd round for hiring. Kept listed, which means nothing.


----------



## ShaneA

The SOTS letter would have put you in the top 2, just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've no doubt of that Shane, the interview offer came too quickly for me to obtain and incorporate the letter into my presentation.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

:-(

Their loss, Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Meh, I suspect there will be many more before I find a place to land. 

Thank you Smitty!


----------



## ToddJB

"To whom it may concern,

We, SOTS thread, wholeheartedly endorse Tony for this job. He wears awesome hats and is committed to virtual communities in which he doesn't participate in their core tetherings, like woodworking and anti-Prius groups, just to name a few that are appropriate for this sort of letter. We feel the world needs more people like Tony, we feel you would at minimum break even from his employment.

Love, Us

P.S. we are from all over the country and can easily find out where you live. xoxo."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stellar endorsement Todd. Thank you sir.


----------



## TheFridge

I s find that making and move to make an amendment of the PS to add to the end, "and we will touch you."


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Tony. I had guessed by your silence that you were being humble about getting the position.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I had nothing to report yet Terry. Even though there were many of us vying for the position, they still had a two day turnaround in sending out notifications. That's lightning fast feedback in my experience. Thanks bud.


----------



## jmartel

I'm surprised you even got a notice saying you didn't get it. The vast majority of places just ghost you unless you get the job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Government/Municipalities/Schools are pretty good about communicating throughout their hiring processes, in my experience.


----------



## jmartel

I wouldn't know. I'm not allowed to get within a certain distance of schools.


----------



## terryR

crap. looks like I wasted money on a 3ton arbor press since it doesn't leave much of an impression on brass. pardon the mess,










but a 3 pound hammer worked very well after I mustered the cahones to whack a piece of bronze with joints and a cupid's bow already cut in it.










crisp and I like it.


----------



## Slyy

Bummer on the Job T, that background check'll get you every time.

Wow Terry, I woulda thought a press that big would work?
Saw a show on PBS about an old British company that was using big hand/weight powered fly presses to punch out silver embossings









not from the show but this is the exact same kind, Norton No. 6. I could clear some bench real estate for something like that!

So, the Star War…...


----------



## TheFridge

Saw the first show Friday. Solid.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maybe snow here for Christmas = Stoked!

Gift last night = got 7 lengths of ipe (ee-pay?). Pieces are 3/8" thick x 3 1/2" wide and 9' long.



















Any suggestions / project uses for these pieces?


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - First, Id rig up a couple fishing poles and a trolling motor on a little john boat. Then id slowly ride out on to a quiet lake with a cup of coffee and find a nice spot around some structure, maybe some good long docks (docks, fridge, docks). Then id tie the ipe to a rope and chuck em over the side of the boat to use as an anchor. Ive had one chunk of that god foresaken stuff floating around the shop for about 5 years. I ran it over my jointer once and watched the knives reduce by about 1/32 and dull instantly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay.

Put Stef in the "Not a Fan" column.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. What about some planter boxes? Window boxes? Maybe an outdoor serving tray? Adirondack chair? I would just avoid using my hand tools on it.

Sweet little head / chest cold going around the office. My head feels like a balloon. Dayquil here i come!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man that sucks that the press was a waste! Can it be returned?

Being sick is the worst. I remember when Nyquil/Dayquil would clear the sinuses too, in present form it fills no need that I've experienced. What does it do for you Demo? Sorry you're sick.

Looking forward to seeing how you get along with the ipe Smitty.


----------



## chrisstef

It usually helps clear out the sinuses for me. If that dont work ill go to Mucinex D. That stuff will dry fridge up during an all male review.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was once a big fan due to the sleep/breathing aids in Nyquil if I got sick. After the tweekers started pillaging the pseudoephedrine from it, they had to change the recipe and it never worked as well for me. I hope I never need it, but I'll check out Mucinex D next time I need to breathe so I can sleep. Thanks!


----------



## ShaneA

Something outdoor related and not too overly fancy would be my vote Smitty. I liked the planter box idea. That stuff it tough.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> ...
> Being sick is the worst. I remember when Nyquil/Dayquil would clear the sinuses too, in present form it fills no need that I ve experienced. What doe s it do for you Demo? Sorry you re sick.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


just a brief bit of info regarding over the counter cough cold remedies to you all. As a retired pharmacist, I can tell you that if you spend a bit of time looking at the wonderfully complex ingredient names, you will be confused and not realize that almost all those suckers are almost identical choice wise.

Let me clarify:
Decongestants make your nose run and break up the clog-also increase heart rate and sense of agitation essentially. Every cold prep (dayquil, mucinex D etc) has the same ingredient.
-only 2 decongestants on the market Pseudoephedrine and Phenylpropanolamine. The second is what is in anything you don't have to sign a register for behind the counter. 
In other words if one product doesn't work neither will a different one all ingredients being equal

Antihistamines are designed to supposedly dry the congested feeling (stuffiness) but all but a few cause drowsiness and nobody wants to take them-Old school benadryl (diphenhydramine) works best but makes you drowsy-take at night and sleep tight.

Sorry for the lecture-but I feel like marketing steals your money by making you think one product is superior to another when they all have extremely similar ingredients.

-(quiet noise as he steps down off soapbox and ends lecture)


----------



## putty

Smitty, make a door mat for outside your shop door.

Best thing to open up my sinusus is afron one squirt and I can breathe


----------



## AnthonyReed

I suspected as much, and understood the old effective ingredients were either abolished or restricted. So which relieve swelling sinuses (forced mouth breathing), like the old nyquil's active ingredient used to? Decongestants don't seem to help me very well.

Thanks for the heads-up Mike.


----------



## summerfi

I pity you guys who live in humid, allergen loaded places. When I grew up in Virginia I was sick all the time. Moved out west in my 20's and rarely get sick since. I never have to take any of those cold meds.

Smitty, I say make a garden bench with that ipe. All wood is good.


----------



## DLK

I made my joiners mallet out of a 4 by 4 ipe post. (I still have 3 feet left). I did not have any trouble working it.


----------



## DLK

> ...
> Being sick is the worst. I remember when Nyquil/Dayquil would clear the sinuses too, in present form it fills no need that I ve experienced. What doe s it do for you Demo? Sorry you re sick.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> just a brief bit of info regarding over the counter cough cold remedies to you all. As a retired pharmacist, I can tell you that if you spend a bit of time looking at the wonderfully complex ingredient names, you will be confused and not realize that almost all those suckers are almost identical choice wise.
> 
> Let me clarify:
> Decongestants make your nose run and break up the clog-also increase heart rate and sense of agitation essentially. Every cold prep (dayquil, mucinex D etc) has the same ingredient.
> -only 2 decongestants on the market Pseudoephedrine and Phenylpropanolamine. The second is what is in anything you don t have to sign a register for behind the counter.
> In other words if one product doesn t work neither will a different one all ingredients being equal
> 
> Antihistamines are designed to supposedly dry the congested feeling (stuffiness) but all but a few cause drowsiness and nobody wants to take them-Old school benadryl (diphenhydramine) works best but makes you drowsy-take at night and sleep tight.
> 
> Sorry for the lecture-but I feel like marketing steals your money by making you think one product is superior to another when they all have extremely similar ingredients.
> 
> -(quiet noise as he steps down off soapbox and ends lecture)
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


There is also pheniramine maleate which I can get in Australia but not in the U.S. My wife loves it.

I take the Cetirizine (5 mg)/ Pseudoephedrine (120mg) mix when I can't breath from dust and mold allergies.

Otherwise the best thing is just a good nasal rinse.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, we did our deck with Ipe'. I remember having to drill every deck screw to full depth and still broke a lot of screws

Check with Paul(Hammerthumb). He posted a jewelry box made from Ipe'.


----------



## chrisstef

A big ole bowl of Pho with a bunch of sriracha in it usually clears me out just as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spicy food is a staple and I agree it's a good temp fix.


----------



## Slyy

On the snot stuff, I've learned I have to stay away from anything that has a "D" attached to the end, that dextromethorphane (that's what puts the "D" in) is a mild hypnotic sedative and it makes me feel like i'm full sail to the wind. Took some Mucinex D once before work, realized that for the safety of my patients should oughta not ever take that again.


----------



## terryR

T, I'll keep the press and mod it, or find something to press with it!

that pseudo stuff is like cocaine when it enters my body. hate it.

Smitty, let me know if you need a handplane that can handle ipe.


----------



## ToddJB

I use my arbor press a lot. I use it a bunch for restoration work, which might not benefit you, but I use it quite a bit when I'm making little tools. Pressing in pins, ferrules, shanks, ect.


----------



## Tim457

> I made my joiners mallet out of a 4 by 4 ipe post. (I still have 3 feet left). I did not have any trouble working it.
> 
> - Combo Prof


That would make a heck of a mallet. The nasal rinse does wonders, but I stopped using mine when someone died from some kind of infection traced to the nasal rinse. Not many die, but the infection is somewhat common from what I read.



> A big ole bowl of Pho with a bunch of sriracha in it usually clears me out just as well.
> 
> - chrisstef


Damn you, now I need to go get some pho. The pho shop is a 15 minute drive the wrong way, but so worth it.


----------



## ToddJB

I still rock the netty pot after hitting hard in the shop or have a cold, it makes me feel much better, but oddly enough it makes me snore WAY worse.


----------



## terryR

I'll find something to press or flatten with it, Todd.

Luckily, a coulple of pros on FB have commented how they just send parts to a jeweler for engraving. $10 a piece or thereabouts. Easy.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, how do you feel about outsourcing? And where would you draw a line in the sand with it? Is there a generally accepted philosophy on this for custom builders?


----------



## terryR

Really, I like to produce every part from scratch. With just hand held tooling. Cray.

But, adding the maker's mark is so important that I could easily justify a computer guided laser. No way to afford such precision, so I'll have to live with the outsourcing. Not sure about how others feel since I only know one, and only casually at that.

I still feel that home-based cnc stuff is going to change the way we all work in the future. Smitty could just plop that ipe on the tool and cut out 'x' number of christmas ornaments.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> On the snot stuff, I ve learned I have to stay away from anything that has a "D" attached to the end, that dextromethorphane (that s what puts the "D" in) is a mild hypnotic sedative and it makes me feel like i m full sail to the wind. Took some Mucinex D once before work, realized that for the safety of my patients should oughta not ever take that again.
> 
> - Slyy


And I never understood medically and pharmaceutically why any company would combine an expectorant with a cough suppressant since the cough is the body's way of expectorating the mucous and the dextromethorphan suppresses that urge. DUH


----------



## TheFridge

I would've never expectoranted that mike.

3/8 is good jewelry box stock. Never worked with ipe though.

Just one squirt eh putty? Btw. I still owe you some turning blanks. I know you're probably afraid of what will happen if you give me you address but you need not worry. I'm pretty sure you're outside of my 250mile radius stalker zone. Have some spalted elm, grenadilla (brown/purpleish stuff). Hit me up.


----------



## Brit

> I still feel that home-based cnc stuff is going to change the way we all work in the future.
> 
> - terryR


That would be the day I give up woodworking Terry.


----------



## bandit571

While out on a rust hunt today…saw a complete Stanley No. 72…....but at $200…it is still at that store….OUCH.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, I'm pretty sure that's a good price for a complete 72.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe Smitty will know…..


----------



## DanKrager

A squirt of Neosenephrine in each nostril opens my clogged sinuses and keeps my nose from running. YMMV.

And Terry, I'm of the opinion that if you hand tool the plane, the makers mark should be hand tooled, also. Buy a jewelers engraver (or make one) and learn to hand engrave. Besides, a hand engraved plane fully decorated brings a LOT more than a plain one.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> A squirt of Neosenephrine in each nostril opens my clogged sinuses and keeps my nose from running. YMMV.
> 
> And Terry, I m of the opinion that if you hand tool the plane, the makers mark should be hand tooled, also. Buy a jewelers engraver (or make one) and learn to hand engrave. Besides, a hand engraved plane fully decorated brings a LOT more than a plain one.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I agree, if Terry can knap arrowheads, he could learn to engrave.

The most successful way I've found to clear my sinuses is to have someone make me laugh with a mouthful of beer. Really does the job when it goes up your nose ;-)

Sorry about the job Tony. I really like Todd's recommendation letter though 

Mike54, I just ordered some phenylpropanolamine for a client to help with age-related urinary incontinence for her spayed female dog. Works great for that problem.


----------



## Mosquito

It is a good price for a complete #72, but it's a lot of money to some for a specialized tool. Dan had one, but I think he sold it… and he doesn't come around here much anymore


----------



## ToddJB

Just had a really frustrating day. Yelled at my CEO for a bit, after he attempted to blame me for something we both knew was his fault.

Then stopped off at rockler on the way home because the 3/8" oak dowel I bought last week wasn't even close to 3/8". So I was going to exchange it for one that was. I walked in with it in my hand and walked up to the counter and said, "this one is off diameter, need one a little closer, can I swap it out?" Left it at the counter and went to go grab a new dowel and some other stuff. I hear the staff up front, 3 of them, talking about me like I was an idiot, and then one lady says, "it looks sort to me", she prceeds to meassure it and says, "yep, two inches short". Mean while I'm in the back checking out all of their oak dowels. All of them are too small, by a lot. Unusable if you're drill a 3/8 hole. Walnut, good. Cherry, good. Birch, good. The lady came back ignoring me and grabbing another oak dowel. I said, "Oddly, all of the oak dowels are undersized, but the rest seem fine" she said, "it's 2 inches short." I don't remember cutting, but I probably did, but I said, "oh, okay, but that's not what I mean. I mean none of them will work as 3/8" dowels." She ignores me again and walks back to the front. At which point all of them are again talking about "wood moves, what does he expect?" I finish grabbing other things that I need And head up to the counter. The guy, very nice to my face, says "did you find everything". I say, "yeah, but check into your oak dowels. None of them will work as dowels." And explained why and showed them in a 3/8" hole. At which point they all chimed in to educate me that wood moves, and because I cut off two inches they couldn't take it back. I laughed at their interaction with me and wished them luck.

Haha… I just spent $45 dollars on other stuff. I don't care about the $2. I care about having 3/8" oak dowel, and I care that someone else will go through this exact same frustration if they don't address it.

Must be nice to be the only game in town.


----------



## summerfi

Todd, I'd email the Rockler head office and tell them about your little experience. I'm sure they'd like to know how their stores are performing. [email protected]


----------



## chrisstef

Whiskey is the answer Todd.

Any of you guys ever drink absinthe? I got a little bottle of St George through a bottle swap last weekend. Of course a couple of us hit it straight that night but now i read ice water and sugar cubes. Dafuq is thst all about? Enlighten me fellas.

Fwiw - It was 120 proof and tasted like black licorice then mouthwash and then more mouthwash.


----------



## chrisstef

As to barkin at the boss. Im good with it. Shows you got passion and eff bein tossed under the bus. You eff up, own it.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, i know that is the correct coarse of action, but there is something deep in me, probably beat into me, that tattling is one of the deadly sins, which I fully get that this isn't that, but it still feels that way to me for some reason.

Stef, yeah. Im fully down with getting some pent up crustrations out from both sides from time to time. But this wasnt that. This was manipulitive and cowardly. CEO is a smart software developer, but that doesn't automatically make you a good businessman or leader, and he's neither. Most days that's okay because I'm left to do my job. I make him money, which makes me money and I like my co-workers. Thats enough for me. But today he tried to ******************** on me and insult/blame me in front of my boss, and our COO (who I need to work closely with) over an issue that I've brought up to him multiple times that he has chosen not to address and today it bit him in the ass with a customer, and I guess he didn't want to be bit today, so he tried to bite me instead. Didn't go well for him. He lost my respect today and he knows it. It will likely result in me looking for a new job in the next few months - by my choosing, not his


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Depends on what a "complete" No 72 is, I guess. There were parts, as Patrick has documented, but I'd suggest the regular plane, with original cutter (important!), front section, and the bullnose piece. $200 for all that would be a fair price.

If the beading attachment and cutters were included, $200 is a STEAL.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sorry to hear that Todd, I know it wasn't too long ago when you were hunting. You can come to Ohio where the taxes are obscene but still better than some other places. I'm doing the same now at least 500 miles south of the mistake on the lake and finding it's going to be very dynamic looking for low taxes, good schools, future opportunities & subjective desirability. And more land, too much isn't possible!


----------



## bandit571

I will try later this week to get a few pictures of those high priced planes….


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, yeah, it's been a year since my last company was bought out putting me here. I knew this was a pit stop job since day one, but that realization is being really realized, fo realz. If we were to move back it would be for me to get out of this sort of job, which is pretty much required to survive here.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Smitty - I don't think that Ipe will be a favorite of yours. It does not do well with hand tools. Carbide cuts it cleanly, but it does not hand plane very well. It will fold the edge of chisels. Surprisingly, it does turn well, even with HSS. Sanding is a chore as you cannot skip grits. It is a beautiful wood, although heavy. It's great for outdoor projects. I have a couple hundred board feet I'm saving for my next bench base. That's about the only thing I can think of to use it for. I like danish oil and wax for a finish. It is silky smooth if sanded to higher grits (400+).

Carry on guys. I read this thread a lot, but have not had a lot of time to post.


----------



## TheFridge

todd, I'm sorry. Unfortunately the ratio of douches to cool people is growing everyday.

On a resawing binge.










Nothing like a new zci and a pretty new blade.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Todd.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, could you make a dowel plate and make your own dowels? Shouldn't be too difficult.

Just finishing up work. The damn Marvac guys that were supposed to show up at 9am to clean out the bilges and sumps in the boat didn't show up until 4. And then took until 7 to finish. Now I gotta wait for the 12:15 ferry to hopefully get home around 1am. And I've gotta finish some wiring/drywall before some contractors show up in the morning first thing.


----------



## DLK

> I made my joiners mallet out of a 4 by 4 ipe post. (I still have 3 feet left). I did not have any trouble working it.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> That would make a heck of a mallet. The nasal rinse does wonders, but I stopped using mine when someone died from some kind of infection traced to the nasal rinse. Not many die, but the infection is somewhat common from what I read.
> 
> - Tim


Here is the Ipe mallet:



Also I readup on nasal rinse:

Apparently its is "Daily long-term use [of nasal irrigation that] may result in an increased frequency of acute [sinusitis] by potentially depleting the nose of its immune blanket of mucus." researcher Talal M. Nsouli, MD, wrote in a paper presented at the annual meeting of the American College of Allergy, Asthma and Immunology (ACAAI) recently.

Also:

These nasal rinse devices - which include bulb syringes, squeeze bottles, and battery-operated pulsed water devices - are usually safe and effective products when used and cleaned properly, says Eric A. Mann, MD, PhD, a doctor at FDA.

What does safe use mean? First, rinse only with distilled, sterile or previously boiled water.

Tap water isn't safe for use as a nasal rinse because it's not adequately filtered or treated. Some tap water contains low levels of organisms - such as bacteria and protozoa, including amoebas - that may be safe to swallow because stomach acid kills them. But in your nose, these organisms can stay alive in nasal passages and cause potentially serious infections. They can even be fatal in some rare cases, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).

So following the instructions with your nasal rinse device. and you'll be safe. I.e. don't use tap water only distilled water. Clean and rinse your device with distilled water. Don't rinse everyday. Use it sparingly as needed.


----------



## Brit

Todd - Unfortunately those kind of people are everywhere and there ain't much any of us can do about it. Even if you changed jobs, there'd be another tosser waiting to fug up your day at the new place.

This will make you feel better. I was lucky enough to win it today. It has a cool back story too which you can read here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27861#reply-4284697


----------



## Knockonit

bummer todd, i deal with peckerwoods like that on a regular basis, most are usually young engineers and or architects, being in const. biz for over 50 years, i've learned a few things, and don't mind sharing, if the individual wants to learn it, nothing like practical experience and taking responsibility for ones good work, and the oh shiat works. Something some generations don't get.

I digress, not all age, just up bringing. 
Do the best you can with the best you have and accept results, can't have the good without the bad, and shame on the peckerwoods who claim the success, and blame on others the failures. 
grin and bear it, karma is a biatch.

Rj in Az.


----------



## terryR

Lovely brace, Andy!

Todd, buddy, remember people like that work behind the counter at some random place because they don't have any skills. Well, maybe they consider running a cash register a skill? Sorry, I don't.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Fridge! What's the the processing in pursuit of?

That's beautiful Andy. Congratulations!

Uhhhg, JNoSleep.


----------



## terryR

oh yeah, Todd, happy to turn some dowels any size for you. 
If you can stand the wait.


----------



## terryR

Lots of rain this week, so no fencing.

But, I finished this container last night. Looks sorta yellow due to ?lighting.



















Maple and Bocote.


----------



## 489tad

Todd stay strong!

" there'd be another tosser waiting to fug up your day" Andy gets best quote of the day award!


----------



## terryR

DanK, thanks for the vote of confidence on engraving, but I think I'll pass on another incredibly involved hobby. I've actually been following an engraving group on FB, but can see it is way too specialized. Lovely stuff. But I think I want a machine to carve my lever caps and irons with a Type1 logo.


----------



## Mosquito

That's obnoxious Todd. And I know exactly what you mean, I've actually had better luck with the oak dowels from Menards than I have with the ones from Rockler or Woodcraft. Yes wood expands and contracts, but not THAT much in a 3/8" cross section.

Strong work Terry. You can start turning tubes for shipping your planes next ;-)

And 2 more tools made it into the shop, this time from my grandfather's old shop by way of my sisters basement for a few years. 4-3/8" Craftsman jointer and a Montgomery Ward Powr-Kraft RAS


----------



## Slyy

Todd work can suck, hate having coworkers like that (especially in boss position) at least you get along with everyone else, that's a plus.

Nice score Mos, I've got the same jointer I'm currently sprucing back up to functional.

Well, finally got to do some work on the bigger lathe. Tail-stock still needs solution, so I turned a hold-point on my work pieces on my much smaller Craftsman lathe.
Worked well enough to make some presents.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Dudes. Bad days happen. Shouldn't have went into the shop last night though. Frustrated woodworking is bad woodworking.

Jake, what's wrong with the tailstock?


----------



## Slyy

Todd, not the one that originally came with Lathe, got the lock down issue fixed but still need to increase height by about 3/10".


----------



## Slyy

Guys, help someones Christmas wish come true!
https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/atq/d/antique-dewalt-radial-arm-saw/6414973104.html

Edit to add:
Just found is original Post
$8500 sounds like a steal!
https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/atq/d/antique-dewalt-radial-arm-saw/6404545704.html


----------



## ToddJB

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00065UXII/ref=biss_dp_t_asn

Is it a two piece tailstock? If so put this between them. It will get you within .02" which is plenty good for a wood lathe.


----------



## 7Footer

Hello fellas. I miss you silly sailors. Amen to Andy's job changing comment, I feel like I'm working for a slightly nicer version of my Dad down here in LA now, but it sucks more because I have a $hit-ton of work, and I can't bring my dog with me anymore!

Stefferoni - I had Absinthe a few times in college, I'll text you about it.

Cool little bottle stop Jake!

Terry, that container is gorgeous.

Good to see you doods are still plugging away, the SOTS#2 loads quicker now, that's nice. Carry on!


----------



## chrisstef

If i didnt text with you once in a while 7, i woulda swore Tony had you tied up to the boiler in the basement.


----------



## 7Footer

He tried when he got me in the Prius, but I bailed when he didn't turn down the street my apartment is on!


----------



## AnthonyReed

He'd not have to be tied Stef. He has a wanton look in his eye when he looks at me, he'd stay willing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome to Bar Sinister cira 1995.


----------



## 7Footer

"wanton look in his eye" .... that is f'n hilarious. Best thing I've heard all day.


----------



## TheFridge

I tried some of that stuff once upon a time. It clouded up but didn't mess me up. Was kinda weak. I just wanted to turn green. We all know I have the fairy part down.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, i think im a little long in the tooth for green fairy hallucinations but it looks like an interesting beverage.


----------



## ToddJB

Is Absinthe the stuff that tastes like black licorice?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whack a few up.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Todd. Def a black licorice flavor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sí.


----------



## ToddJB

Not a fan. Though the only time I had it was at an Italian restaurant and they gave it to us in shot form. Not the way Tony's infographic portrays, but unless it makes it taste like the exact opposite of black licorice, I probably still would not enjoy it.


----------



## chrisstef

Sure that wasnt Sambuca Todd? They make a clear and a black. Black is pretty syrupy.


----------



## DLK

> Is Absinthe the stuff that tastes like black licorice?
> 
> - ToddJB


Some anise based liqueurs are:

Ouzo (greek), Raki (Turkish), Arak (Lebanon), Chinchon(Spain), Sambuca (Italy), Absinthe (Switzerland)

all have the "Licorice flavour", but the liquorice plant is not botanically related to anise, star anise, or fennel, which are other sources of the "Licorice flavour".


----------



## ToddJB

Whatever it was, it definitely tasted like anise to me.


----------



## Brit

Ouzo is where its at if you like that kind of flavor. I remember having about 10 of them at a Greek restaurant when I was a teenager. They took me home in a shopping trolley.


----------



## DLK

IMHO the only way to eat calamari is to have it with ouzo and be on a Greek island.


----------



## TerryDowning

Ouzo = Greek
Raki = Turkish
Sambuca = Italian

all basically the same…

If you like that Black Licorice (Anise) flavor - good stuff.
If you don't…..


----------



## Mosquito

> Whatever it was, it definitely tasted like an*us* to me.
> 
> - ToddJB


Got your back Todd, fixed it up for you.


----------



## ToddJB

Glad you get me, Mos.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm so proud of you mos.

My boys are growing up :,)


----------



## Mosquito

lol one of those days. Done working until January 2nd, and my wife will be working still. So looking forward to that.


----------



## jmartel

I get monday and tuesday off, and then the following monday. Still have to work the rest of next week though.


----------



## Mosquito

that's what I get for holiday, rest is burning PTO so I don't lose it at the end of the year. That's what this whole month has been, I've only worked Monday-Wednesday since the week of Thanksgiving


----------



## Slyy

> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00065UXII/ref=biss_dp_t_asn
> 
> Is it a two piece tailstock? If so put this between them. It will get you within .02" which is plenty good for a wood lathe.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah that could actually work Todd. Thanks for the tip.

Could never really get behind the extreme anise/fennel flavors in those drinks, Like all the Jaggermeister fans of the world. Never tried absinthe before though, certainly not in the traditional method. I always picture Johnny Depp's character doing this in the movie From Hell.


----------



## jmartel

> that s what I get for holiday, rest is burning PTO so I don t lose it at the end of the year. That s what this whole month has been, I ve only worked Monday-Wednesday since the week of Thanksgiving
> 
> - Mosquito


I have the opposite problem. I got a spreadsheet to track my vacation hours so I can figure out when I have enough to go on vacation again. I'd buy another week or two of vacation if I could.


----------



## woodcox

"I was in Ireland and got to drink Absinthe. Absinthe is a liquor that they outlawed because it's supposed to make you trip hallucinogenically. So, I got excited because I like to hallucinate. So, I started drinking lots of shots of it. But, really, it's just a liquor. So, I was just getting bhoged up… I wasn't even remotely tripping. But, after 10 shots, I fell to the ground and tried to force the trip. "WHY IS THE FLOOR AS LOW AS I CAN GO!?". But, I was just faking it, ya know? It wasn't a from the heart trip. "Why is lemonade not aiding?"

Mitch Hedberg


----------



## TheFridge

It was the cutest infestation ever.


----------



## terryR

a few knives from this week.










and a couple of points. I really need practice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing. I particularly love the top knife, what is the stone used?


----------



## jmartel

Looks like the middle knife could kill some white walkers.

Finally got updated plans back for the shop. Still gotta wait on pricing to come back for going to 12' ceilings vs 10'. Maybe I'll have a shop by next summer? This is dragging on forever.

Have some drywallers doing some mudding this week in the bathroom, bedroom, and hallway. After that's done we can start tiling. Coming down the home stretch.


----------



## terryR

T, that is Crescent Chert from Illinois. Same as the lower 2 points, and a joy to work.

JTwelvefooter, these are really just for display. That black stone is Dacite, a volcanic ash that is brittle as heck. You could snap it in 1/2 with yer bare hands. A rusty steel knife is a better tool. But ugly to look at. 

And why 12' ceilings? You installing massive air handlers? More headroom for the plants to mature?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous. Okay brittle, but would they work as a letter opening tool?


----------



## terryR

T, a stone tool would certainly open letters. I'd love to make you something cool! Obsidian, colored glass, I even started working a piece of Man-made Fulgerite last night…sand used to form tiles for the Space Shuttle that cooked into glass while being heated. I'll get a photo today…

But, remember, everytime a stone is used, tiny chips may break off. And they fall on the floor to picked up by your feet. Not cool.

Really, these tools are for display. Some knappers use them outdoors for skinning fish, etc. But they really have no place inside the home unless inside a display case.


----------



## jmartel

> JTwelvefooter, these are really just for display. That black stone is Dacite, a volcanic ash that is brittle as heck. You could snap it in 1/2 with yer bare hands. A rusty steel knife is a better tool. But ugly to look at.
> 
> And why 12' ceilings? You installing massive air handlers? More headroom for the plants to mature?
> 
> - terryR


12' ceilings so I can store lumber vertically if I want. Plus I can put in a storage loft on a wall or two and still have 8' height over that area. Plus it gives me more options for a 2 or 4 post car lift in the future if I decide to get one. I'd like to get a fun car at some point since we just have the one for now. They make lifts that fit in 9' ceilings, but there's not much room under when vehicles are on it.

Plus I'm doing everything I can to make it the most flexible for the future. Harder and more expensive to add 2' ceiling height later than it is now. I'm anticipating on being in this house for the next 40-50 years.

Those plants are legal here. No need to conceal in the shop. But it's easier to just drive about 2 min down the road to the dispensary instead.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What about superficial flesh incisions or slitting throats indoors? Are they up to the task?


----------



## terryR

JLegal, sounds smart to plan for the long term. One day you WILL be old, if you're lucky. 

T, for superficial cuts, you should just try knapping some stone. I can guarantee you'll get cut up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I doubt they will be convinced to sit down and knap to my satisfaction.

Looking forward to seeing the Fulgerite (sounds like a punk polka band).


----------



## terryR

On the left, two slabs of man-made Fulgurite from the Space Shuttle Project. I should've purchased all of these available, but didn't want to be an ass-hole at the time. Friggin' priceless now.

I cut a slab up with a tile saw to get the smaller pieces, then chip it into shape with a copper nail set in a Delrin handle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool!


----------



## TheFridge

I need to invent some fridgerite.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> I need to invent some fridgerite.
> 
> - TheFridge


Stand on a sandy beach in a lightning storm and if you get struck maybe fridgerite will be formed.

We used to pick up natural fulgurite off the beach in NC while fishing on the Outer Banks-cool stuff


----------



## summerfi

Hey Fridge, when you collect enough fridgerite, you can haul it around in this.


----------



## JayT

^ I'd be VERY worried about that home delivery.


----------



## woodcox

> ^ I d be VERY worried about that home delivery.
> 
> - JayT


But it says "free candy" on the other side!

Peaky blinders is back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is??? 'bout fuggin' time!


----------



## Slyy

That shuttle tile stuff is fuggin cool Terry, I bet it does pull a pretty penny now.


----------



## TheFridge

The free candy motto just reels em in.


----------



## TheFridge

The resaw-a-thon is over for now. Kinda wondering why I never did this before. Probably because I'm a loser.


----------



## Slyy

Mmmm, looks fun Fridge. Finally getting some tires for my Bandsaw are high on my wish list this year!


----------



## TheFridge

It was actually very gratifying sly. Now instead of hunks and blanks and shorts. I got useable panels in a commonish size I use. Don't know why I didn't think of it earlier.


----------



## Mosquito

bought a set of Stanley 98 and 99, paid, 5 minutes later, got a shipping notification with tracking number, 15 minutes later, seller cancels and says they can't find them. Darn it…


----------



## theoldfart

That sucks!


----------



## DLK

> It was actually very gratifying sly. Now instead of hunks and blanks and shorts. I got useable panels in a commonish size I use. Don't know why I didn't think of it earlier.
> 
> - TheFridge


I think you got to live with the "hunks and blanks and shorts" for a while until you are confident that you know what the "commonish sizes" are that you will use. Then you have have to have the guts to take a deep breath and commit.
So even if you did think of it earlier you would not be ready to act until now.


----------



## bandit571

32 bf of Ash I bought for $30…...that I thought was flat sawn?









Quarter sawn Ash?


----------



## TheFridge

Weak mos. weak.

Don, a new bandsaw blade helps as well. And I get tired of seeing wood clutter. So now instead of burning. I'll resaw it and make a little library out of it.


----------



## rad457

*32 bf of Ash I bought for $30……that I thought was flat sawn?*

I just bought a 10" by 6 foot 8/4 Ash plank, $90! We get so gouged up here for any semi decent wood! $70 for 3/4" B.B. Ply! Oh ya plus TAX!


----------



## ShaneA

It is Friday girls…look alive!


----------



## terryR

Best I got,










a free piece of bamboo from the Borg for burning lines on lathe work. was glued to crap for flooring sample.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up wood earlier this week for a bathroom vanity build. Once drywall guys are finished, the wife is on tile duty while I work on this. Single drawer, vessel sink.










8/4 beech for the legs, 4/4 everywhere else. 1/2" poplar for the drawers. Style to match the night stands and the future bed. Got it all stored inside since the garage lets water seep through the bottom sill on one side.


----------



## ToddJB

Will the trap do a 90 and go back into the wall, or will it be exposed?


----------



## jmartel

It'll be exposed a bit, but I think the wife plans on stuffing towels underneath so it won't realistically be seen. It's going to be a nicer metal trap though, instead of plastic.


----------



## TheFridge

Go alder. It'll last til the dinosaurs come back.

2 new CBN Wheels. New. He asked 125$. I gave him 145$. Score!


----------



## chrisstef

Oof, im hungover. Zombie mode.


----------



## jmartel

Checked my stash. All out of Alder, I'm afraid.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sure you're pumped to get some woodworking done again, instead of just construction - to which many people in my life believe are the same thing.

Fridge, awesome. Are they different grits?


----------



## jmartel

> I m sure you re pumped to get some woodworking done again, instead of just construction - to which many people in my life believe are the same thing.
> 
> - ToddJB


It's probably going to be a pain in the ass more than anything else. Working out of a tiny 1 car garage that's stuffed with tools and bikes. And I can't really work outside much because of the cold and rain. Gotta roll the TS and the planer out to the driveway when needed.


----------



## ToddJB

Regular ray of sunshine today, ain't ya? Ha.


----------



## jmartel

Just annoyed that I don't have my shop yet. Plus, the bathroom should have been done by now as well. Sick of working on it. Don't plan on doing any sort of house work for at least a month or two after finishing it. But once that's done, it'll be yard/exterior work all summer. Part of buying a "cheap" house that was about half the median price here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JSadBastage.

Hungover? On a school night?


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya. I'm mostly on the back side of that now, but was right where you're at a few years ago.

Demo experimented with his anise last night.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, on a school night. Myself and 2 buddies have been going out a couple nights before Xmas for as long as i can remember. One of those guys went through a pretty nasty divorce recently and we all parted ways for a little while. Did some catching up and mending of fences last night over beers and whiskey. Midnight and 4 whiskeys was a bit too much apparently.

What can i say Todd. My anise brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, 180 straight & 350 w radishes edges. I thought they'd be too fine but they run pretty coarse. His 600g I tried took some metal off. Them things eat. His 60g put a 3/8 radius on a 1/4 thick bar or tool steel in about 20 seconds and didn't burn my hands when done. I was sold.

Well Stef. A hangover is preferable to waking up making in one of their beds. I mean. Do you grab you clothes and jet? Do you wake him up and shake his hand and tell him you'll holler at him later and merry Christmas? Or do you make him breakfast in bed? Tough decisions.


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, those Boron wheels are almost a you suck deal. Wish I could find a deal like that!

Oh well, my life is simple. Like this spoon mule. 









DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge has been known to spoon a mule or two.


----------



## Slyy

Ahhhh: the Brunchy goodness of well-done, eggy hash-browns, and a warm cup of coffee









Gonna hit the shop after packing for Cali and work on some DT practice in some scrap maple.


----------



## theoldfart

Am having workshop withdrawal symptoms. To further complicate matters I have to pack up the shop when we get home next week. Also still haven't found the perfect house yet. Glum :-(

On the up side having a blast with my three grandkids.


----------



## ToddJB

Just move in with them now, Kev. Save yourself the headache. I'm sure they wouldn't mind.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Todd on this one Kevin. Move in with them now and just buy/lease a building for the shop  Think of the shop you could afford if you didn't have to buy the house to go with it :-D


----------



## jmartel

Or just buy an RV/Tiny House to live in and a big shop.


----------



## TheFridge

Genius ^


----------



## Mosquito

Didn't duck once say something about building an apartment inside his shop while the house was being built, or something like that?


----------



## theoldfart

We passed on two places that large detached shops. Too many other issues with neighborhoods/ lack of maintenance/potential undesirable commercial developments.
We are going back to one that is special, will report back in later.


----------



## ToddJB

I presume "special" comes with a special price tag too.


----------



## Slyy

Kev, hope you can get one that fits the bill with no regrets! Interested to see what special is.


----------



## duckmilk

True Mos, the shop was already on the property, with all the plumbing and electric needed. When our house sold 2 weeks later, we had no place to live, so we built an apartment in the shop. Still living in it 4 years later while we save to build a house. There are just the 2 of us, so it works well and is comfortable, ie. large living room and adequate kitchen space.

Living in the country, we don't have to deal much with permits and such. Don't think that would fly in CA though. Good luck on the search Kev.

Chin up Jmart, remodel will be over sometime soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shameless cross post from the saws thread, so beware…

Did a couple practice runs of rip and cross cutting w/ saws Bob recently worked over. I got weak in the knees, they cut so well. Moral of the Story: Knowing what is sharp for a saw is just as important as knowing what's sharp in a plane blade. If you don't know, you don't know…


----------



## bandit571

^Yep…


----------



## jmartel

Christmas present that I bought for my dad finally showed up from Japan. Figured some here might appreciate it. Packed it up and shipped it out today. Figured he could use a nice chef's knife. I played with it a bit, though without cutting anything so I wouldn't cause any discoloration. Way nicer balance than my knives. Gonna have to get me one of these.

White Steel #2, left handed. 210mm.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I have two Summerfi panel saws. Really sweet tools.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, that knife looks like the steel is made in different layers like some japanese chisels are with harder steel at the cutting edge. Or is that from the lighting? (I woulda cut some beef with it  )

I thought those saws were referred to as "table" saws Kev. Beautiful saws and would be a really useful length for me. I just crosscut some wonky 3/4×10 1/2" wide mahogany with my 28" saw and was wishing for a shorter one. The cut was only about 1/16" off from square but a shorter plate would have been a little more manageable, I think.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, it's all white paper steel. It's just not ground down on the upper blade area.


----------



## DLK

> Oh well, my life is simple. Like this spoon mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I would like to know more about this. Can you provide details? More pictures?


----------



## ToddJB

Came home to find soome drunken hobos in our house.


----------



## ToddJB

Jithinkimturningjapanese, that knife is baller. There is a shop here in Denver that only sells handmade custom Japanese kitchen knives, I've yet to wonder in there though.


----------



## jmartel

Got yourself some chicken nuggets there, Todd.

I'll probably buy myself one or two at some point in the future. It's a really nice knife. Got it from japanesechefsknife.com and shipped in like 5 days from Japan. Made me realize how heavy in the handles my knives were. This one, the balance point was just at the heel of the blade instead of about 1" down the handle like mine.


----------



## TheFridge

Filthy enablers










Was a uge bltch filing and polishing the back.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Fridge, that's why I took a break on my last saw after doing that. Haven't gone back to it in over a year lol


----------



## terryR

Smitty, I have also noticed a distinct difference in a saw's performance after it returns from Bob's place. Maybe I'm letting them go too "dull" between sharpenings?

And another lidded container. Cherry. the black needs to cure a bit longer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, I have also noticed a distinct difference in a saw's performance after it returns from Bob's place. Maybe I'm letting them go too "dull" between sharpenings?
> 
> - terryR


Actually, sounds like you're doing it right Terry. With all the saws I have that need sharpening, it might pay to buy Bob a ticket and bring him to my shop for a weekend… Have Files, Will Travel: The Saw Dr.!


----------



## DanKrager

Well, Smitty, that travel idea may not be too far fetched. He does travel to fires… I see groupy saw fests pending in a tour of the country.

Combo, I don't know what would be useful to you more than this picture. The idea is not original and all I had was a memory of a picture I saw somewhere. It's three sticks and in my case three bolts. One stick has a hole in it for the other two sticks. Those other two sticks have a hole in them for a 1/4" bolt. Most of these use cable or wire where I have a bolt, but I elongated the bolt hole so the "jaws" would move. They don't have to move much at the top. I used 2" sticks and fitted them to a hole 4 1/2" wide. All dimensions are arbitrary. The only critical one I found was that hole just needs to be wide enough to allow the jaws to move enough to clamp what you intend to use in it. I planned the taper so the bottom would spread about 20" or so when the jaws meet. The long levers should end up near the floor so you can operate them with your feet. The leverage is awesome, so a crushing grip results from very little effort at the bottom. The plate should be heavy enough to withstand the occasional chisel rap, but that's not done often. This is for carving, a drawknife being a common tool used. Need room for the draw knife handles. What else can I say? I feel silly that I have wanted one for so long, done many complex drawings, and this is all it took. Note that my bench is adjustable height. The jaw arms were cut to come near the floor at this convenient height. It can be secured to any reasonably solid surface. 
DanK


----------



## summerfi

Yes, I do house calls, but I get doctor rates. Anyone willing to come to Montana I'll show how to sharpen saws. It's not that hard guys. Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone.

I used to belong to an antique tractor forum. I never went to one, but they had these weekend get togethers all around the country. They talked tractor stuff and taught each other how to work on their tractors. I always wondered why that sort of thing didn't happen more on Lumberjocks.


----------



## rad457

*Yes, I do house calls, but I get doctor rates. Anyone willing to come to Montana I'll show how to sharpen saws. It's not that hard guys. Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone.*

I may take you up on that! trying to decide, go east or west this/next year? Thinking Seattle/Portland or east to Winnipeg?


----------



## theoldfart

I have been to the saw doctors temple in Montana, well worth the trip.
I just did a mental inventory and I count eight from Bob.


----------



## Mosquito

And done with the quilt rack


----------



## DanKrager

BOOM! Surprise and Merry Christmas to someone! You kept this project pretty quiet, Mos. Gorgeous!

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

It feels good to be done with a project. I've had that feeling a few times in my life, most of the time I stall at ~90% completion. Hoping to have that feeling a little more tomorrow if not late tonight. I don't hate sanding but I do hate how long it takes!


----------



## Mosquito

> BOOM! Surprise and Merry Christmas to someone! You kept this project pretty quiet, Mos. Gorgeous!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Wasn't that hard, I did it in about 2 weeks since I had so much PTO. I've also got almost 100GB of video of it too (which usually means fewer pictures). It's going to be a Christmas present for someone's daughter. I built her an earring rack a couple years ago, and she asked if I'd build this for her daughter this year. I somehow even had time to get the photo stuff set up to take a couple good pictures of it too lol

-

Nice Yeti, I've yet to attempt tackling an end grain cutting board (or any cutting board for that matter). I also hate sanding, and I would think with that much end grain I would hate it even more lol


----------



## bandit571

mos: Maybe try something like this, sometime?









Just a thought…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've found that a cheap sedative helps numb the monotony, as pictured. I even bought a fancy sander to make it less grueling but it works pretty much the same as most 5" ROS but with better dust collection than I'm accustomed. I think I took it a bit too far.


----------



## Mosquito

> mos: Maybe try something like this, sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought…
> 
> - bandit571


Not what the customer wanted, so not what I made. I don't so much care for the style of either, but I'm not the one paying for it lol


----------



## jmartel

Transplanted a badly root bound pear tree today. Was in a 1/2 barrel and had punched a hole through the bottom with the main root. Some of the roots broke off since it went under a concrete walkway. Hopefully it'll survive winter.










Gotta pick up another one in the spring so it will actually pollinate and bear fruit.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, we had some trees delivered and installed by a landscape co. The trees had roots wrapped around themselves, but the landscape guy never unwrapped them and scoffed when I suggested they need to be.
We lost one (which they replaced) and the others had to be tied up for several years or they would blow over (which one did).
Trees will survive if you spread out the remaining roots to allow them to expand and drink up the nutrients needed. As long as the taproot is healthy, it should be fine. Water fairly often, especially if you are expecting a freeze and water early in the day if you are expecting a freeze. The smaller roots surrounding the main root will also absorb oxygen near the ground surface. (Disclaimer: I'm a veterinarian, not an arborist. Just my experience and from watching old episodes of This Old House)


----------



## terryR

Looks fine, Mos. Just straight pieces of wood work work, but what you built has a bit of style. I'm guessing the customer is a woman, so the piece should look feminine.

I think I made a major breakthrough today, but not exactly where. Either this bronze is the best peining material ever, or using a better anvil with substantial mass helped. I dunno?










^The 3ton arbor press being used as an anvil.










^dat what I'm talkin' about. not even a hint of a gap in the joinery.


----------



## DLK

Dan I thought the inner mechanism would be more complicated. Using a flexible wire or cable would make sense, but you managed with a bolt by enlarging the holes.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, the Tap root was one that broke. So, it's more of a "lets see if it survives" deal. Worst case scenario, I'm out $15-20 for a new bare root tree.


----------



## ToddJB

I got close, but no cigar for Christmas day. Too many oopses along the way.




























Feet need leveled, they're close but a slight rock. Base is getting milk paint. But the top still need a few more coats of poly. Ain't happening. Need at least 3 or 4 more work nights.


----------



## Slyy

Mos, you've got a nice rack there!

I've got one on the same boat Todd, plus no work on anything for 6 days starting now.

Terry at least you're getting some use out of the press now!

Okay boys, I've never done more than drive about 60 miles on Christmas Eve/Day. Battling the busiest travel day of the year and hoping to planes to Cali this morning. Wish us luck!!


----------



## summerfi

Brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## TheFridge

> Mos, you ve got a nice rack there!
> 
> - Slyy


He sure does 

-6 feels like -6  it got down into the 50s yesterday. I also lost some toes to frostbite in my shop.


----------



## rad457

We have -16 C but wind chill is -24 ? Feels like -25 ? Gotta go out and bring in some more Firewood.


----------



## Mosquito

Only down to 19 here, with -2 windchill, so…. *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA SUCKERS!*. Just don't look at our forecast for the next week lol

On another note, took about 2-1/2 years, but my dad finally got the rose shadowbox hung up and in use a couple days ago


----------



## bandit571

The Quilt Rack I showed was the second one I made…LONG ago. Both sold right away. Called a "Windsor" design. Double top rail is curved, the spindles pierce through both rails, and a wedge in place. Spindles were bandsawed to rough shape, then handplaned to a knife edge along the wider section. Despite the colour of the finish, it used five different woods.

Hanging on the wall beside me, there is a 6' long shelf, the supports have a bar between them intended to hang a quilt from….Made from 6/4 white Oak.


----------



## 489tad

22 degrees here and a little dusting for for Christmas. Have a Merry Christmas you lovely bunch of knuckle dragers.


----------



## ToddJB

Making 'em earn those presents.


----------



## Slyy

Was 28 and 30 MPH wind this morning. These plains states have no trees to slow that ish down!

It's nice and warm at the airport though, awaiting our layover in Phoenix….


----------



## Brit

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Slyy

Andy the beard is filling out nicely.

Merry Christmas Eve you boys!

The flight into Phoenix was quite beautiful and Man's mark on this world never ceases to amaze me:


















Wondering how close the last leg to Sacramento will take us to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## TheFridge

My grandmas house. The inside is 5 times as bad.










Done but for drilling for medallions once I get them.


----------



## summerfi

Looks nice Fridge. You did a great job. You need to work on your Christmas spirit though. Perhaps you'll get a visit from 3 ghosts tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Merry Christmas boys!

Safe travels. Hope you're all surrounded by love for the holidays.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm in the Christmas spirit. Just not in a 1000 sq ft house fill with 5 Christmas trees and a solid dozens worth of decorations. Plus 10 kids age 7 and below along with about 25 adults and 3 tables with chairs.


----------



## terryR

Looks solid, Fridge. that alder is better than I though it would be.

You don't drill first? Dude, I'd be terrified to drill into that lovey handle you've shaped.


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Christmas boys. Im fat. Im full.


----------



## theoldfart

^ ditto
Best wishes to to you all and your loved ones.
We will be with both children their spouses and our grandkids. Does not get any better!

And my SIL just handed me an excellent bourbon. Oh yea.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks TR, it's alder from a tree planted in the middle of a walnut grove so it had to fight its way out. Giving it tree growth hormone helped a bit. It made for some strong and tight grain  I forgot to round the horns (doh!) but it shouldn't be too bad.

I didn't counterbore because I don't have the saw nuts yet. I did drill a 3/16 for the shanks before cutting it out but ended up doweling the hole so I could make a bigger chamfer than the template planned on.

I should be able to spin the forstner backwards by hand (in drill press) to make sure the spur shears the grain before starting. If my bit doesn't allow it comfortably, it will after I take a file or dremel tool to it.

Also talked to a buddy who has a laser engraver. (should have enough power. It's a pretty big machine) Gonna try getting the medallions, back, and plate customized. Thinking of a Harvey peace ripoff with a wiener in its hand.


----------



## Slyy

> Thinking of a Harvey peace ripoff with a wiener in its hand.
> 
> - TheFridge


I feel like a few people might already have an idea where you're going with this Fridge









Some of the nephews testing out the new spider man web slinger:


----------



## Tugboater78

Merry Christmas all you wood hoojers, hope its a good one.

Im riding a stinkin boat till next year, so.. not so festive on this end…


----------



## terryR

Fridge, huh, what?

You have a buddy with a laser engraver? More details, please.

Man, in my shop, boring holes is a nightmare. I've bummed up several nice pieces of wood that could've been a killer handle just trying to pull off the counterbores. If I planned to make a handful, I'd need a special drill bit to bore the holes in one pass. Or a nicer drill press.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, don't worry. I lost myself too. I'll take some pics.

All I know about the laser engraver is it's about 3't x 3'w x 4'l and it vents outside. I'll get some pics next time. I know he's done a couple things but not many. He has so many goodies in his shop it's hard to focus on one thing.

I do have pics of a small portion of his stash. Probably 10-15% at best. From rosewoods to burls to whatever.




























Christmas goodies from the wife.










Operation successful


----------



## summerfi

Merry Christmas all. Getting a visit from Santa is nice, but what I'd really like is a visit from Stef and his snowblower. White Christmas here for the 50-ish year in a row.

Terry/Fridge, getting a set of counterbores in the appropriate saw screw size was a game changer in my shop.


----------



## chrisstef

White here as well Bob. Only 2" though.

Merry Xmas gang!


----------



## TheFridge

Bob, what is this sorcery you speak of?


----------



## jmartel

3" of white BS here today.










Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas guys!

I gave my wife a pile of lumber for Christmas. She had a really puzzled look on her face, until I told her it was for a raised garden bed she has been wanting lol.


----------



## jmartel

Wanna build some for me, Duck? I got a bunch of seeds that will need raised beds this spring.


----------



## TheFridge

Merry Christmas yes!

The last of the Christmas goodies.


----------



## chrisstef

Doggy Doo is a solid game Fridge. Nathans hoping for the farting game from his poppy.


----------



## TheFridge

They take turns fighting over it. Besides the feisty pets it their favorite gift.

They love them.










Don't know about the farting game. I just wonder where these games were when we were kids. We were gyped.


----------



## duckmilk

> Wanna build some for me, Duck? I got a bunch of seeds that will need raised beds this spring.
> 
> - jmartel


It'd be a little heavy to ship. Actually, the design is very similar to one that you (I think?) posted a while back.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice dodge there duck. Claim it's his design then leave


----------



## duckmilk

Haha! Yup, I haven't even built mine yet and my design may be flawed


----------



## woodcox

Merry Christmas boys!

My haul less a GC to LV. I've got a bunch of the bench cones and but the bridges are sweet. Need more now. 









Sorry you are working through the holidays, Tug.


----------



## TheFridge

It's ok duck. Flattery while back stepping is an art form 

Nice haul WC 

Any ideas on the feasibility of having a persimmon tree tree and making my money back eventually? I have no idea about sawyer costs but my pops knows a guy with a stationary bandsaw mill.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Wanna build some for me, Duck? I got a bunch of seeds that will need raised beds this spring.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> It d be a little heavy to ship. Actually, the design is very similar to one that you (I think?) posted a while back.
> 
> - duckmilk


My raised beds are 6×4 or 6×3, made from 2×10s, pocket screwed together with 2.5" deck screws, capped with 2×4s… nothin fancy… but workz wonders.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah I posted some a while back, duck. Gotta make some more this spring. Not the most efficient wood use, but they look a bit nicer I think. I've got a big window faxing where they are planted so I figured I'd have to look at them more.

4×8 and 3×8. Uses 2×6's for the sides and top, and 4×4 for posts.


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, around here the cost of sawyers is half the yield, or as much as $0.50 bf if they will take money. I've found a couple that charge $0.25 bf.

Enjoying family visit here. Carry on.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Was 8 above this morning….hope I didn't leave the Brass Monkey outside…

Honda is on Holiday Shutdown around here…..means their suppliers are also shutdown….some get paid…some don't.


----------



## 489tad

1/4" LN mortise chisel and a hot rod book.


----------



## chrisstef

Working today is cruel and unusual punishment IMO.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t. Right?!?


----------



## TerryDowning

agreed


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yeah. Working today totally sucks. I'm like. Really working hard and stuff. I could never have the day off. Paid.


----------



## ToddJB

Slow day here. I'm the only one from my team in. Fam is likely going to come in for lunch - cause they just can't get enough of me. Irresistible, I am.

Weekends events


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gymnast and thrasher in training? Cute spuds!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not sure how much of a skater he'll be. He's pain averse - which is something pretty unavoidable in skating. But she is a freaking monkey, for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm actually thinking about getting a board to try with him. I played around with skating for a few weeks in high school - so I really don't know what I'm doing.

Do any of you guys skate? Any recommendations for a beginner set up?


----------



## TheFridge

My recommendation is to live vicariously through your son. You bones heal quicker


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ride a longboard and let the young play at tricks.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, no real desire to do tricks. Just truck around with them in the street in front of the house.


----------



## chrisstef

Just dust off your roller blades ^


----------



## jmartel

Longboard and take up downhill. Everyone needs a hobby that could involve a life flight.






Ignore the crappy music.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Man, wish I have some sweet blades. I tried roller hockey for one fall in junior high. I made the team, but wasn't able to join. Mom didn't realize these things cost money. That wound is still a little tender.


----------



## ToddJB

I've had my life flight experience already. No wheels involved, just climbing shoes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Longoards are like riding on a couch, flexxy deck and big fat wheels super cush.


----------



## ToddJB

How tight is their turning radius? Two lane street?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool video JSpeed, that guy is sooo ballsy.

I think that most of the maneuverability is dictated by the trucks, but in that vein a stiffer board gives better response. I'm not really into it to be able to give sage advice, my time spent on them is mostly on the boardwalk. Here's a selection guide to give you more knowledge-based facts:

https://www.muirskate.com/longboard-guide/cruising-carving/deck/


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting. I might wonder into a shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah @ fruit-boots. I somehow missed Demo's jab up there.


----------



## ShaneA

Ugh, working the 26th of December is just not cool. It is friggin' cold here and been snowing all day. It was a good day for staying home and taking a nap. Come to think of it, everyday is good for staying home and taking a nap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am horrible at napping.


----------



## chrisstef

Im a wonderful napper. Anywhere, anytime. I knocked off at the inlaws yesterday while my wife and 2 sister in laws were stamping little metal bracelets directly above me and a 3 and 5 year old tore around the house non stop.

We're not getting out of the teens for the next 2 weeks (ish). Morning lows in the negatives. Long underwear season is upon us.


----------



## Brit

I'm on the Taylor's Tawny Port, Taylor's Fine Ruby Port and Taylor's Select Reserve Port. I can't decide which I like best so I'm going around again. Later.


----------



## TheFridge

I can sleep anytime anywhere. Unfortunately my wife is as good at bitching as I am at napping so I must be woken up because life isn't fair. For her.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a longboad. Pretty much use it to get around the track paddock when I go. Can't ride it for ******************** though.


----------



## Slyy

Looks like everyone is having fun!

My view right now


----------



## Mosquito

Alright gents, spent about 5 hours in the shop, and got the radial arm saw completely torn apart mechanically and got everything cleaned up, de-greased, re-greased, oiled up, repacked bearings, and cleaned up the commutator bars on the motor, hoping to get it to settle down a little and stop sparking so much. I'm not sure I was at all successful on that venture, so my question is does anyone have any tricks I should know for cleaning up and restoring a universal motor so as to make sure I get as much life out of it as I can?


----------



## summerfi

I'll share one thing Mos. I have a Craftsman RAS, and the sawdust going everywhere is a pain. I built a plywood "hood" to surround the saw and motor when it is in the non-extended position. I thought I would be able to use a dust collection hose inside the hood to at least catch part of the saw dust. What I found out still surprises me. Trying to confine the saw dust within the hood caused some of it to be sucked inside the motor where it prevented what I guess are the commutator bars from working properly. It was the connections that look sort of like points on an old car. At first I thought the motor had gone bad. I cleaned those connections and it worked for a little while. I did this like 3 or 4 times before I got rid of the hood. I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## jmartel

Drywallers finished up today. Got the heated floor membrane laid down in the bathroom tonight. Still need to put it down in the bedroom. Should hopefully be tiling this weekend.










Can't say I've ever used a RAS. I could see using one for rough cutting stock to size, but I don't know that I'd get enough use to justify buying one.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Bob, I plan to build a new table for it in the Mr. Sawdust fashion, and build a fence style dust collection system similar to what Frank Howarth did with his. For now, I'm jut trying to get the motor running happier. I'll grab a video of it tomorrow, maybe I'm just not used to brushed motors this size, it just seemed like more sparking than I thought it should be doing…

Heated floor in the bathroom will be nice JMart, we have one in our kitchen, and it feels good. I have to remember to turn it down when I catch my wife turning it up though, otherwise the upstairs stays warm where the thermostat is and the downstairs gets no heat lol


----------



## TheFridge

Women. You can't trust them around thermostat or any sort.

I wired up a floor heater once and realized something was missing. The tile guys forget to put the temp probe in. GC asked me to do it. Involved busting tile up and gently chipping up the underlaying mortar (they didn't put the schluter) Poor choice. 2 weeks and 1500$ later it was finally done


----------



## rad457

D.C. sucking to good, picked a small block of Oak and bent a vane on the impeller! Usually do floor clean up with hose from separator but thought I would quickly suck some shavings from around the Lathe and found a 3" by 1" chunk of Oak. And of course bolt holding impeller on is seized? Was a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Slyy

Mos if you havent watched any of Frank Howarth's stuff on YouTube, he's got a few ideas (through trail and error) on RAS adjust collection.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Ugh, working the 26th of December is just not cool. It is friggin cold here and been snowing all day. It was a good day for staying home and taking a nap. Come to think of it, everyday is good for staying home and taking a nap.
> 
> - ShaneA


Trade yah…...


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos if you havent watched any of Frank Howarth's stuff on YouTube, he's got a few ideas (through trail and error) on RAS adjust collection.
> 
> - Slyy


Yeah Jake, that's what I was referencing in my last post. I'm not concerned about the dust collection just yet, just working through clean up/restore. It was already in pretty good shape, so it wasn't bad, but just trying to get the motor in top shape


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I've never had any issues with my RAS sparking, but I thought I had an issue with my jointer motor sparking when I rebuilt it - after a few videos were shared over at OWWM it turned out it was sparking exactly as it should.

That's not to say yours is working the way it should, but yeah, I think throwing up a video over on their Electrical forum will get you where you need to be.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, did you see the article on rebuilding a unisaw motor?

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/unisaw-bullet-motor-repair.ashx

Do your guts look similar to this? This is the article I used to rebuild my jointer's RI motor.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Todd. It doesn't have a shorting necklace, as far as I can tell. Otherwise pretty standard commutator bars and 2 brush arrangement. It didn't look like the mica was too tall, as I didn't have to sand much to clean it up, but I might try that if cleaning brushes a little more doesn't do anything. Will post a video over there once I get a chance to get out there this afternoon


----------



## Mosquito

*Fair warning, I did turn the sound level down, but there is audio of the motor firing up and running, so double check volume before watching.*


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I have drills that spark like that.

In going back and finding my post it looks like my spark was just at the start-up.

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=170913&p=1166751&hilit=sparking#p1166751

Again, that doesn't mean yours is wrong - others have far more experience. My knowledge of diagnosing it is looking for these 3 things - communicator isn't round/smooth, brushes aren't connecting well on the communicator, vibration in the motor. I'm sure there are other factors that could/do cause it, but I don't know what they are.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the info Todd. That's similar to the things I was looking at in mine, for possible issues. May just be the difference between a 1725rpm motor and 5,000rpm? It's posted up over there, so we'll have to see what comes out of it


----------



## duckmilk

That looks like an excessive amount of sparking to me Mos. Hope someone gets back to you with advice.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys had any issues with the heat only working on defrost in your car? Wifey's Jeep Liberty is doing that right now. From what ive read when there's a vacuum leak in the line it'll default to defrost only. I guess ive got to trace that little fugger from the manifold back?


----------



## Mosquito

We had that issue with the old Astro van once 'Stef, and it was indeed a vacuum leak. I don't know what the exact fix involved though as I wasn't around for it :-/


----------



## johnstoneb

Mos
Clean out a little of the mica between the commutator bars. Try to get it a couple of thousandths below the bars that will probably get rid of most of that sparking.


----------



## woodcox

What year liberty stef?


----------



## chrisstef

2012 i believe Woody.


----------



## putty

I had to go to the Sears appliance center for parts today …. They didn't have what I needed, but I did pick up this clearance item for 41.00 plus tax!!! It is the second one that I got there.


----------



## ShaneA

^score! very nice deal on that.


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, let me know if you decide you don't need two of them.


----------



## putty

It's yours Todd… I don't need 2 of them. I only got it because I cant turn down a good deal


----------



## ToddJB

!!!

Thanks Putty, got your PM and just responded. I'm pumped.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer score on the WS. Outfit it with the psa disks klingspor sells and youre in bidness todd!


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, Todd's suggestions for troubleshooting are solid. If the brushes are too short, or are worn sloppy somehow, that can cause trouble. A cheap fix is to put in new brushes, even if the old ones seem OK. Keep them for spares. A good fit and solid electrical connection at the spring end is important. The composition of the brushes can affect the arcing, too. I have a 1/2 HP 1/2" inch Montgomery Ward drill with universal motor and it has always sparked heavily after not being used for years, but it settled down as it warmed up. It also smelled heavily of electrical sparks which I called "ozone" but I think ozone is odorless. I've wondered if there was dirt between the rotor contacts which teased the spark to be long. Some arcing is normal, but it should not be big sparks or trail around the commutator all the way. You may have to have a machinist true up the commutator ring to be sure it is concentric with the shaft. Good luck.

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Stef. Likely issue is here. Mode door is electrical. Most are now. Try the switch and listen above the gas pedal for buggery. Remove this actuator motor and try to move door manually. Commonly stripped out because door bonds and breaks. I would remove said actuator with it plugged in and see if the motor works at least. Door is part of the whole duct case. At that point dash would need to come out and the part/case will be at the dealer. $$$. Dash work sucks but usually not too bad to diagnose.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## AnthonyReed

You guys are fuggin' cool.


----------



## DLK

Nice score I just bought one for $171. With my modifications to Stumpy's modifications I really like it. Mostly I will use to flatten backs of molding irons.


----------



## chrisstef

So that actuator is behind the steering wheel woody? Can i get to it from underneath the steering column?

Really appreciate the info brother.


----------



## jmartel

Decided to season all 3 of my cast iron pans at once. That was a mistake. Jsmoky.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Decided to season all 3 of my cast iron pans at once. That was a mistake. Jsmoky.
> 
> - jmartel


Leaving you with that lovely smoked steel fragrance - sorry Jstinkingthekitchenup


----------



## bandit571

Having one's nose about 6" above this thing, while cutting 3/4" Ash….









Kind of hard to get that smell out of the nose…..made a decent enough cut…









But between the Ash smell, and the motor smell…..BTW, profile picture was after I had clamped two panels into the vise. Saw work was one panel at a time, flat on the bench. Needed to clamp them up..









Had work for these two things to do….


----------



## TheFridge

I coulda told you about buying a Jeep Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Weve had a 2000 Cherokee with 125k, a 2001 wrangler with 140k, a 2011 grand cherokee with 184k and the current 2012 liberty with 75k and aside from oil, tires and brakes weve done nothin to any of em until this issue.

I dont trust the liberty though. Its recently paid off and still a puppy mileage wise but the little things Tend to pile up. We'll see if the wife can hack the commute over the next week with morning temps below zero.


----------



## TheFridge

My Chevy Silverado has infinity miles.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol!! I heart me some fridge.


----------



## jmartel

We had some crap luck with our Jeep Liberty. Enough that I wasn't gonna even look at Jeeps again when we were shopping for our current car. Ours was a 2004 though.

Converting a 2-way light fixture into a 3-way light fixture has a fun side effect of showing exactly what else was added on down the line. Now the bedroom light switch controls the outlets in the bedroom and light in the bathroom as well. Fun times. Just gonna put a new circuit in for all of that stuff downstream from the bedroom light.


----------



## TheFridge

You complete me… Stef…

Just take a 3 conductor from exist switch box to new switch location. If it wasn't a three way before then it's impossible, as you have figured out, to do it with existing wiring without messing something up. Three ways comprise a vast majority of miswiring fixes in a house.


----------



## jmartel

That box is already pretty well stuffed full. I'm going to run a new circuit and help sort this stuff out. Already gotta get into the panel to hook up the bathroom circuit and heated floor/towel rack circuit. None of the wiring makes much sense anyway.

Laying out how the tile's gonna look.


----------



## woodcox

I would think directly above gas pedal, on the side of the ducting possibly up higher. Looks like a three wire connector. About as much as I could come up with at the time. Other tech I share the shop with is off this week and I got slammed today. My recent venting issue was similar, but I have a shear gear between the actuator and the blend door. I was disappointed about it's anemic state. But the ten dollar gear is sure as hell much easier to take than having the dash out and needing an entire case. Binding door is sometime the culprit there too, but it seemed to be moving smoothly.

If the box is needed, coolant and a/c likely need to be evacuated. I would inquire if a new heater core and a/c core come with the new case. While they're in there sort of thing.

Still blowing hot, just only in defrost? Yeah?


----------



## TheFridge

I tend to figure what's going on in those rats nets then demolish them completely and neaten it up. You'll thank yourself later. I despise those kind of boxes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like those pebbles JElectric.

My granddad had one of those jigsaws Bandit. Avocado.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Jmart.


----------



## bandit571

Went to an actual Mall yesterday afternoon, walked through Sears. Went to a "Record" store. Picked up a disc…

Jefferson Airplane: Live at The Fillmore East, 1969…....had the volume turned all the way up….feeling kind of "mellow" now…


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, that William.b.noble knows his ish. If he's not concerned, I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Woody, still blowing hot air but only on the defroster. Ill get my melon under there this weekend and see if i cant find the knibbler module.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd vote for sending the boy in with a flashlight, some pliers, a hammer and a roll of duct tape.

Son it's time to become a man. Get in there. Don't come back til it's fixed.


----------



## chrisstef

He'd come out with the pliers up his nose and the flashlight duct taped to his ear and then tell a joke.

"Hey Dad. What do you call a bear without any teeth?" 
"A gummi bear!"


----------



## ToddJB

Ha.

My mom got the kids an Echo Dot for Christmas, I hooked it up to the record player in the living room. The number of jokes I've heard in the last 3 days has increased a million fold.

"Alexa, tell me a kid's joke!"


----------



## Mosquito

at least they ask for a kids joke lol


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yeah. He did ask for an "adult joke". It was clean, but a little too clever for them, so they went back to "kid's jokes"


----------



## duckmilk

Tile looks great Jmart.

Dang Putty, did they have any more of them left or did you get the last one?

Alexa, tell me one of Stef's jokes.


----------



## putty

That was it Duck, That was the second one I bought there, first one cost 30.00 
I'll keep looking, the next one is yours.


----------



## TheFridge

Alexa: why are women's feet smaller than men's?


----------



## duckmilk

Ah, it would probably just gather dust Putty, like me.



> Alexa: why are women's feet smaller than men's?
> 
> - TheFridge


Makes it easier to kick you in the crotch?


----------



## TheFridge

Alexa: so we can stand closer to the sink.


----------



## summerfi

It's snowing snowflakes that are a good 2" across. We're supposed to get 16" today on top of the 6" we already have. Up to 42" in the mountains. Time to break out the tractor and plow some snow I guess. Temp is +32 though, so better than some of you have it. Stay warm guys.


----------



## johnstoneb

26 and partly sunny here might get some rain out of the tail end of your storm tonight. Most of snow is north of here headed east.


----------



## jmartel

51 and rainy here. Soggy ride in this morning, but I'll take it over 30 deg temps.


----------



## putty

Its so cold that the politicians have their hands in their own pockets.


----------



## JayT

> Its so cold that the politicians have their hands in their own pockets.
> 
> - putty


Liar! It never gets that cold.


----------



## Hammerthumb

High today is in the mid 60's. Good golf weather.

Looking to change trades Jtile? I might have an opening.


----------



## jmartel

Eff no. I'm not even laying down this tile. I'm making the wife do it all since she hasn't really done much work on this bathroom besides helping with demo. My job is to lay down the underlayment, build the vanity, and mix thinset. I'll stick with my mostly desk job for now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Smart man^


----------



## Mosquito

That's a lot of snow Bob. We're hovering right around 0° here, and it's been doing that stupid snow equivalent of mist since about yesterday. Snowing a little harder now, but it hasn't amounted to much, after the ~1" of snow we got yesterday before it switched to this, so it's just annoying.


----------



## TheFridge

I see it's a 2 pair of socks day now. I've been wondering why my feet are cold.


----------



## summerfi

It's up to 33 degrees now, still snowing, but the snow isn't really accumulating. It's wet and the snow on the ground is packing down. The depth now is less than it was this morning.


----------



## terryR

Mid 40's here and quite sunny. I've been placing t-posts in the ground, and nailing up barbed wire.

tile inside sounds pretty easy.


----------



## duckmilk

It's been overcast here for the last 5 - 6 days now, chilly, a couple of freezes at night. But, starting Sunday, the temps are supposed to drop to the freezing mark for several days with lows in the teens and wind chill in the single digits. Crap man! This is TX! What up? What happened to El Nino and global warming? I heard on the news this morning that somewhere in Minn. (?) temps were at the -40 mark. That's Alaska weather.

On another note, I'm trying to dry out the wet wood for the raised garden somewhat to minimize the shrinkage that will occur after it is put together. Too bad I can't let it sit for a couple of months.

Haha at hands in their own pockets, but you are right JayT.


----------



## jmartel

The cool thing about -40, is that it doesn't matter if it's in celsius or fahrenheit. Both are equal at that temp. Never want to see that temp in person though.


----------



## woodcox

An unseasonably warm 50 here in sl,ut. I've only shoveled once this winter.

Jr was causing a ruckus and thew a false alarm this AM. Boy better settle down and wait a few more days till after the new year. He's scheduled for his first spank next Friday.

Ol'lady chewed me a new one yesterday for accidentally throwing an unopened box containing the new baby bathtub, out with all the Christmas trash. Luckily for me the city was a day behind on pickup because of he holiday. I had preggers in the circle diggin through the cans. She got a little hot.

Safety second. 









I get a three day weekend and get to spend it in the shop turning the minion's dresser into a diaper changing station. So today I needed some big sapele. I may only need a couple board feet of it and might have to explain the waste. I don't look forward to that part. Still sore from yesterday.


----------



## TheFridge

Cox, you got some 'splaining to do. Sounds like you're on a roll.

When a woman is pregnant. You are never right. My wife tried to throw my kindle out the window during a road trip because I wasn't talking to her enough.


----------



## jmartel

Found some baby octos last night.


----------



## TheFridge

Those are cool and everything but where the fuk are the nudis?


----------



## ToddJB

Belated birthday poker means the shop gets a douche


----------



## 489tad

JFrythosebabiesup. Cool photos.
Todd is it your birthday. 
So because we get 2" of powder the work force bails, I had to stay late and come in tomorrow. I'm almost done with my first beer.


----------



## jmartel

> Those are cool and everything but where the fuk are the nudis?
> 
> - TheFridge


Not a nudi, but kinda related. Winged sea slug. Can't see the body because it's wings were obscuring it. I didn't get any photos that were usable of the body. It was about the size of a dime, and free swimming about 15ft off the bottom, so, difficult to get anything of.

http://www.marinespecies.org/aphia.php?p=taxdetails&id=511956


----------



## TheFridge

Did I ask for a sea slug?


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## jmartel

> Did I ask for a sea slug?
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## TheFridge

I so funny hahaha


----------



## DLK

Trying to work on the shop in the garage. It is very cold now been 15 degrees and less. Just discovered you can't charge lithium batteries for the cordless in the cold and I have stupidly been trying to do so. My question is. Can I bring the charger in doors and try to charge them or must I safely dispose of the batteries and buy new ones.


----------



## JayT

Don, you'll be fine bringing the charger inside. I can't believe you've done any damage to the batteries. I was at a manufacturer training years ago where they put lithium batteries in a chest freezer overnight then used them to show how far lithium technology has come.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I've done that a bunch. Never quite as cold as it probably is up there but a warm up solved the problem and never messed the batteries up.


----------



## terryR

well, crap


----------



## DLK

Thanks, Jay and Fridge. I brought them inside and they seem fine.

I read this:

'Cold temperatures' is awfully vague. First, let me actually specify some real, hard numbers.

Do not charge lithium ion batteries below 32°F/0°C. In other words, never charge a lithium ion battery that is below freezing.

Doing so even once will result in a sudden, severe, and permanent capacity loss on the order of several dozen percent or more, as well a similar and also permanent increase in internal resistance. This damage occurs after just one isolated 'cold charging' event, and is proportional to the speed at which the cell is charged.

....

See https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/263036/why-charging-li-ion-batteries-in-cold-temperatures-would-harm-them

and got worried. But I think the Milwaukee charger knows somehow not to try to charge when its too cold. Also it is not clear to me what kind of lithium batteries they were talking about.


----------



## Slyy

Car heater woes are not good. Especially in actual cold climes there Stef.

I thought the Winged Sea Slug was outa that scene from Waiters but I could be wrong?

Got back from the Brother-In-Laws out in Sacramento, Northern/Coastal California definitely has a few more tall trees than out here in the plains. Honestly a beautiful area of the country. Can't say i was looking forward to teens and winds in the 30's as we were coming back.

Hope you all had a great Christmas and a fantastic New Year coming up!


----------



## JayT

Yep Don, I Googled up the Milwaukee battery info and it states the charger will sense if the battery is too cold and will either pulse the charge to avoid the situation your link refers to or the charger will shut off to avoid damaging the battery.

Knowing its Milwaukee makes me feel even better
They do a lot of cold weather testing due to a large presence with Canadian contractors.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, did you make it as far as Fort Bragg? Krenov's school is there. The coastal red woods are a special place.


----------



## jmartel

Heated floor wiring is down. Another 10-15ft would have been perfect. Center area is where the bed will be so I'm not heating there.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn terry. You messed up the ballistics.

On a side note. My birthday poking better not be belated or it's gonna cost double.

And someone blocked me because of my alder-ish ways. Right after they sent me a message of course


----------



## Slyy

> My birthday poking better at least be a double.
> 
> - TheFridge


Think you originally mis-typed there Fridge

Didn't this time Kev. We drove to San Fransisco and attempted to hike Muir Woods but there was absolutely no place to park there. Next time we will try and hike through Muir and probably stay a day down in Fresno so we can do some Sequoias as well. We didn't quite prepare for the fact that we had 4 adults and three insanely rambunctious boys of 5, 4 and 1 to contend with. An all terrain stroller is on the BIL's short list now.


----------



## TheFridge

Well I'd take any double you can offer.



> so we can do some Sequoias as well.
> 
> - Slyy


I find doing sequoias is a personal experience that probably shouldn't be shared with the kids. Or relatives.


----------



## terryR

huh, what? heated floor in the bedroom? decadent. Or just the long term plan for the house?

Fridge, it would be a knive, so not much affect except looks. well, I guess I won't be able to sell it for $5


----------



## DLK

> Knowing its Milwaukee makes me feel even better
> They do a lot of cold weather testing due to a large presence with Canadian contractors.
> 
> - JayT


Good point JayT.


----------



## jmartel

> huh, what? heated floor in the bedroom? decadent. Or just the long term plan for the house?
> 
> Fridge, it would be a knive, so not much affect except looks. well, I guess I won't be able to sell it for $5
> 
> - terryR


Part of convincing the wife to buy a project house meant giving in to what she wanted for the master bedroom and bathroom. Plus, it wasn't that much more expensive. More underlayment and more wire. Maybe a few hundred dollars extra?


----------



## TheFridge

I worked with a mat type. 700$ish kit? A couple hundred for that space seems like a steal.


----------



## jmartel

The bathroom+bedroom area in total was like $700-800 for the mat, wire, and programmable thermostat. The place I buy this stuff and the showerproofing stuff has been giving me the contractor pricing on everything.


----------



## chrisstef

Idiot status achieved. 6 racks of ribs, 2 briskets and a corned beef. -11 wind chill. Brrrrrr.


----------



## theoldfart

Way warmer inside








Beef barley and mushrooms


----------



## TheFridge

Nice J

Real men bbq outside in -11 windchill fart.

I spent almost 10 hours in the shop yesterday. It was productive and glorious.

Semi-Douche first (no sweeping). Then circuit for my drill press.










Then another for my bandsaws.










Then the last for my grinder along with putting the new wheels on and putting a backsplash up.










I went through 2- 120+ Drill bit indexes that had a bunch of bit missing and floating around and measured everyone and made an almost complete index.

Threw together drill bit storage as well.










A light over my lathe. Wish it was a 4 lamp. Oh well.










And scrounged up enough 5" hoseclamps to redo my DC. Now it won't fall apart on a regular basis and I can throw away the homemade blast gate and parts that sucked.










I am so fulfilled.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. Haven't been around in a while as I've been finishing up cabinet jobs and we had to go to Athens, TX for the weekend of Christmas.

The heated flooring looks like a good investment, jtoastyfeet.

The wife likes me enough that she got me a pair of 50" Bessey K body clamps as well as a 4 pack of F style clamps ( 2 12" & 2 6") for Christmas.

Finally got the local banks kitchen 95% complete in time for their party.

Before photo is the cabinets I had to tear out. 









The new cabinets are Alder with Red Oak stain and satin lacquer clear coat. 









Also built a sideboard cabinet on casters so they can move around where they need it. 









Happy New Year to everyone, be safe and try to stay warm.


----------



## TheFridge

Alder you say? You did good.


----------



## ToddJB

Productive day, Fridge. Congrats.

Looking good, Rarebreed


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks toddles. Productive indeed my good man. Indeed.


----------



## jmartel

Getting sick over a long weekend is no bueno. Hopefully I'll be able to get some work done tomorrow because today was a bust.

Fridge has been a busy boy.


----------



## bandit571

Mrs Bandit has a birthday today…not allowed to say how old, though…...


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Birthday Fridge and Mrs. Bandit, and Happy new year everyone! Get well Jflu!


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yeah. Once I get plywood rack built and all the sheet rock, ply and doors moved outside I will have even more organizational room.

Thanks duck. It's not my birthday but you sure know how to make a girl feel special.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I'll second being sick sucks j. Unwillingly participating in a viral born colon cleanse today. Haven't even been outside as I feared being more than 20 feet from the throne room.


----------



## chrisstef

Just back home. Ribs wom the night. Corned beef came in a close second. 15 minutes outside and your beer would slush over. We resorted to storing them on the cool side of a lit charcoal grill to keep thawed. Fuggin brutal.


----------



## theoldfart

Happy New Year to everyone, except for the bottom-dwelling scum-sucking PoS that stole our credit card numbers in California! We were at a concert when the fraud warning e-mails started, several hundred dollars all over the place.

Card is locked, new ones coming, lots of phone calls to be made.

Seriously every one have a great New Year, you to Stef!


----------



## TheFridge

If only flogging was still instituted TOF.


----------



## theoldfart

I may just bring back drawing and quartering Fridge. Dollar count is up to $1,500 or so! Nothing out of our pocket thank heavens.


----------



## tacky68

Demo: You get a bravery medal for sure. Nice on the awards. Boo on the temps, it was 64 here yesterday, almost
60 today.
Fridge: A+ on productivity. It took me most of today to change the knives on the jointer. Good thing I have patience
and, am a perfectionist.
TOF: There is no measure to my hatred of thievery. Lopping off of a hand, and THIEF tattooed on forehead
Rarebreed: Excellent cabinets. My 1930 kitchen needs a complete gut job overhaul.

Happy new year to all!!! Tim.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## woodcox

Smooth douche and receptacles where needed is a good day in the shop, fridge. I put two hours in trying to find my tablesaw and bench top. Enough cleaned up to start trashing it again. My happy place. 









Hopeful to ring by in the new year with some dovetails. I don't think I've cut any since last year. How hard can it be?

Sorry to hear that Kevin. It's a pain in the ass to deal with. A month ago I got a notification receipt on my phone with a $700 charge with my wife's card from some local hair salon.

Nice work RB. That is quite the transformation you pulled off. Amazon brings the Charmin.

Dedicated to the meat you are, stef.

Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## terryR

The pork ribs here are pissed off since they've been fenced in for the past few days. stinkin' pigs

Todd, ummmmm, the bow tie is cute, but I still worry about where your right hand is? I think the look on yer dog's face says he's OK with it, though.

accept it, sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## DLK

> I may just bring back drawing and quartering Fridge. Dollar count is up to $1,500 or so! Nothing out of our pocket thank heavens.
> 
> - theoldfart


How did you avoid losing money?

We went through two years of identity theft too. When someone tried to claim us as dependents on income tax forms. I.e. we were caught in the turbo tax scam. Now we have a special pin number the government assigned us to use when filing taxes.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I think I'll try getting in the shop today and do some cleaning. I've got cabinet doors that need to be painted, but it's just to friggin cold for that.

Hate to hear about your credit card TOF, at least fraud alert kicked in pretty quickly.

Todd, the dog doesn't look completely happy in the photo. 
Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, the credit card company called us.


----------



## DLK

> Don, the credit card company called us.
> 
> - theoldfart


Did you sign up for something extra with the credit card company? One had been pushing lifelock on us for a while but I never agreed.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Don, the credit card company called us.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Did you sign up for something extra with the credit card company? One had been pushing lifelock on us for a while but I never agreed.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I can't speak for TOF, but I think some card issuers routinely monitor your activity and alert you at no additional charge to protect themselves also. My bank calls me regularly when my wife is out of town at a conference (usually CA) and gives me a call when she is shopping at retail outlets to confirm the charges.

YMMV depending on the card and issuers

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## theoldfart

Don, we have the same thing as Mike. Amex and Chase both monitor activity and call if something looks weird. No extra charge that I know of.


----------



## Brit

Happy New Year everybody! I see a lot of people are already making it a productive one. I thought I'd share some pics of the new bench light my wife bought me for Christmas. It is an industrial quality one from RS Components. Not sure if you can get it in the USA though.

It is a three section light so it folds up neatly out of the way when I don't need it.










Here it is at full height.










And here it is in a couple of more conventional positions.



















It holds position wherever you put it with no slumping, even when fully extended.










Each knuckle can be independently tightened to the desired resistance by means of a 10mm bolt which screws into a captive nyloc nut on the other side.










It comes with a heavy duty desk clamp, but I mounted it to a maple block with a 19mm beech dowel sticking out the bottom so I could move it around the dog holes.










I also took delivery of these two beauties.


----------



## DLK

> Don, we have the same thing as Mike. Amex and Chase both monitor activity and call if something looks weird. No extra charge that I know of.
> 
> - theoldfart


I put alerts on all my accounts. You can't phone call and access them without an additional password. I also have a low purchase limit, which if you exceed in anyone purchase, you have to call ahead or be prepared to have your card denied.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, that's a fine set of braces. They require a square shank drill with a notch, correct?

I have a set of centre(note the English spelling!) point bits and I think some are notched.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Wonderful looking light and beautiful braces. Both should bring lots of pleasure in using them.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I noped out on shop time today. Outside temp at 11*, and my little heater doesn't make any difference on the inside temp. It was holding steady around 36. It didn't take long before my index finger was burning from being so cold.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had enough outside for a while. If ya need me ill be on the couch watching football and burning scrap in the fireplace.


----------



## Brit

That's right Kev, although you can use bits without a notch if they are a tight fit. One of the problems with old braces like these is that there was no standard size to the square tang or where the notch should be placed. I aldo have some bits with notches, but they don't correspond to the position of the lug inside the hole.

I thought what I would do is buy a square section of balsa wood from a craft shop and with the button fully depressed so the lug is out the way, shape it to fit all the way into one of the square holes. Once it fits nicely, release the button and let the lug inside the hole dent the balsa wood. The return spring on the buttons is pretty strong. Then I could depress the button, withdraw the balsa wood and see exactly where the notch needs to be positioned on the tang of a bit in order for it to fit properly if that makes sense.

I'll only fit one bit to each of these just so I can use them from time to time. I bought them mostly for the fondling pleasure they offer. LOL.


----------



## theoldfart

Waiting for a heater for the cellar shop to be delivered. Getting the saws ready for packing, counts up to 45!


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing like a good English fondling


----------



## terryR

Lovely braces, Andy. Who is the maker? I'm going to be interested in the performance of that light in a year. Mostly, will the little plastic inserts strip out when tightened repeatedly. Need an improved light in my shop badly.

And our contry-ass water supply is frozen solid. carry on


----------



## ToddJB

I think the banks are getting way better at monitoring. We have Chase and when our ID got nabbed the notified us with 15 minutes of the first fraudulent activity. We're just regular members. Nothing special. It was great. And they were great to work with through the relatively painless process. Hope it's the same for you, Kev. How's house hunting?

Nice light, Andy. I have a few vintage ones. They look cool, but all have a bit of sag/wobble. Kind of like Jake.

Oh, and the dog is happy to do whatever as long as he's getting attention.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, Chase caught all of the fraud, we had email notification within just a few minutes. The purchases were all over the country.

We came close to making offers on three different houses but didn't follow through. We promised ourselves that the next house would be exactly what we want and where we want. We are back home, we'll put the house on the market mid February and go back to CA in March. If we still haven't found what we want and ours is sold we'll just rent while we look.

I should mention we are still contemplating one near my daughter. You can see the snow capped parks in Tahoe from the living/dining room. The price is too high at the moment since we don't like the kitchen and would have to make some improvements.


----------



## summerfi

That's a nice looking light, Andy. And the braces are killer.

Kevin, 45 saws? You've been holding out on me.

Terry, where does your water system freeze? At the spring, or the house, or in between? Can't you insulate and/or bury the lines to stop that? Seems like an every winter thing.


----------



## summerfi

I'm moving everything out of my office today, which is really our smallest bedroom. Going to rip up the carpet and put down laminate flooring.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, actually 45+  Wasn't including the panel/tenon saws you restored for me nor the dovetail saws nor the mitre jack saw nor…... You get the picture. Good thing I'm not a collector!


----------



## Brit

Terry - I don't think there are any plastic inserts in the knuckles. I think they are all metal, but I'll take one apart to find out when I'm next down there.

Kev - 45+ saws is a lot! I think I have about 25 including backsaws.

Bob - I almost had a nice Marples ebony/brass ultimatum brace too, but the seller withdrew it a day before it was due to finish. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## terryR

Kevin, it freezes at the spring. Some fool replaced the pump and plumbing this summer, but didn't add a lick of insulation. So, he did today. Electric heat tape, and insulation. And I screwed another piece of plywood over a 12×12" hole someone chewed in the existing ply.

oh the horror.


----------



## jmartel

I'm sure it's a pricing mistake and they won't honor it, but in case it's not, Grizzly has a 15" helical cutter-head planer for $170 plus freight. I got my confirmation email so fingers crossed.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-Planer-with-Helical-Style-Cutterhead/ST1012


----------



## terryR

holy crap JBargain

a 700 pound tool for under $200. Dude, I hope you get one! If I felt squirrelly, I'd buy it now, too.


----------



## duckmilk

Really nice braces Andy! Fondle away!

Kevin, I had heard news warnings about thieves using a scanning device to steal your credit card info. I placed a layer of aluminium (notice the spelling?) foil in my wallet to hopefully block any attempt. The wife and I went through a fraud alert thing a couple of years ago. No money was missing from our accounts, but it was still worrisome.

We have had our water freeze here as well Terry. The house lines are pex, but when they ran them around the outside corner of the shower, they didn't get them insulated well. No way to fix that without calling Demo to come to TX and tear up the shower. We left the faucets dripping last night. It got down to 11 deg here. Wind chill was -2. Not supposed to get above freezing until Wednesday? Worst part is chopping ice out of the horse troughs.

My mistake Fridge. With your comment about a birthday poking, I assumed it was.

Nice pearl necklace Todd!


----------



## terryR

duck, yeah I'm chipping water from horse tough and pig bucket, and goat container, and duck water hole.

friggin' livestock.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, Pex should be less sensitive to freezing. Should just expand without cracking. At least I thought that was one of the advantages for those in freezing zones.


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice pearl necklace Todd!
> 
> - duckmilk


Ha!


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, Pex should be less sensitive to freezing. Should just expand without cracking. At least I thought that was one of the advantages for those in freezing zones.
> 
> - jmartel


You're right, the pex doesn't break, but it still freezes. Because of the location though, it is a pain to get it unfrozen. So, we just let the water drip.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah JMart, the issue with a frozen PEX line is that it's frozen and there's no water flow. It's the same problem, ultimately, as any water line. The only difference is the risk of adverse side effects of being frozen, like bursting that changes.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Thanks for the heads up Jspiral. I just ordered one too. I sure hope they honor that price.


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks for the heads up Jspiral. I just ordered one too. I sure hope they honor that price.
> 
> - Rarebreed68


Yep. For under $400 including lift-gate service it's worth a shot.

JWife is floor tiling today. Should be able to do the shower wall tile on Wednesday. Been sick so I haven't started working on the vanity yet. New hard deadline is mid-feb since we leave for vacation then.


----------



## DLK

How do you unfreeze pex? For steel pipe we use a big arc welder. It can be exciting.


----------



## duckmilk

> How do you unfreeze pex? For steel pipe we use a big arc welder. It can be exciting.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Haha, I'll bet! I put a ceramic heater in the shower stall pointing to the offending corner (where they didn't put enough insulation)and shut the shower curtain. 12 - 14 hours later it starts to run water again 



> duck, yeah I'm chipping water from horse tough and pig bucket, and goat container, and duck water hole.
> 
> friggin' livestock.
> 
> - terryR


We have a "frost free" outdoor faucet out by the water troughs. Don't believe the claims cause this one was frozen solid. Just spent an hour hauling water to the troughs. Funny thing is, the hose connected to the faucet was apparently clear of ice (ie. flexible). We left the hose in the barn trickling overnight and it was good.
Two more days of this and we should get above freezing once again.


----------



## DLK

Duck. I wasn't kidding. There is a one man business the goes house to house unfreezing pipes with an arc welder. One man, because if something goes wrong, say the house burns down, its covered under the homeowners insurance. Nut such a problem for our city, but the city across the bridge decided to run the city water pipes under the road. Where incidentally the frost gets driven deeper. Old timers know enough to keep a pencil thin stream of water running. New home owners not so much.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, it happened to my sister a couple of years ago. Had to have a guy come out with such a set up to have hers thawed out enough to get some water running. Then left a small stream always on in her basement sink until it warmed up more. Apparently about 70% of the city she lived in had issues with it that year


----------



## Rarebreed68

Duck, the frost free hydrants work…...if they are properly installed. I have 2 of them on my place in Missouri. I bought the ones that are about 5 ft tall. I dug down about 30 inches and about 24 inches in diameter. Once the water lines were run and the faucet was in place I dumped a 5 gallon bucket of gravel in the hole. I tried to leave 4 to 6 inches of gravel under the bottom of the hydrant and filled the hole to within 12 inches of my finish grade, then I put two layers of 30 lb. roofing paper over the gravel and finished filling the hole with soil. Never had one freeze up when installed that way.


----------



## DLK

I have also installed one that way.


----------



## DanKrager

Jbargain, I followed the link but it went to a carbide insert. I searched for the model and ended up same place. 
???? These have been on my I'm too old to wait that long list for quite awhile. Hope you get it.

DanK


----------



## summerfi

I've never had a problem with the frost free hydrants any place I've lived. The place we lived before here, we had horses and there was no water nearby. I had to run hoses from the house, and during the winter had to drain them every time after use so they didn't freeze. I got good at draining hoses. I had a heater in their tank to keep the water from freezing there.

The wind chill tonight in Poplar, Montana is -56F. Fortunately I live on the far side of the state from there and it's a toasty +9F here.


----------



## TheFridge

It's in the high 20s and I want to die.

JQuick and RB, I see a refund coming to you in the future but one can hope.


----------



## terryR

I'll have to see what a frost free hydrant is. We don't have running water or electricity near the animals, so it's all garden hose and extension cords. Really, they are my wife's pets. I try to NOT get too involved. 

Expecting a low in single digits tonight. Would love an app that would let me watch the temp in the pump house and water flow real time. or maybe p0rn.


----------



## jmartel

> Jbargain, I followed the link but it went to a carbide insert. I searched for the model and ended up same place.
> ???? These have been on my I m too old to wait that long list for quite awhile. Hope you get it.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Someone probably caught the error and pulled it off the site for now. I'm expecting a cancellation email tomorrow. It was worth a shot at least.


----------



## Mosquito

> Expecting a low in single digits tonight. Would love an app that would let me watch the temp in the pump house and water flow real time.
> 
> - terryR


I actually built my own raspberry pi zero sensors for temperature and humidity, and programmed then to take a reading every minute, and send an update to a server I set up, which tracks all the data and serves up a web page that I can go to for looking at that kind of information, and I use it a LOT.

The main page has the current temperature, humidity, and calculated dew point along with a last updated timestamp (so I can tell when a something goes wrong and a sensor isn't working or something). Below that is a rolling 72 hour (3-day) graph of past temperature (blue) and humidity (gray) values. For each of them I have a link to change to a page to view all the stored data for that sensor, which I usually archive every 3 months and start over.

It's not 100% perfect, because for example where I have the outside sensor is under the porch, which gets the air from the A/C unit so gets higher than actual readings when the A/C is running, and since the porch is a little warmer than outside the readings are a little higher than actual in winter, but it's close (usually only +5 to +7 degrees in the winter). Also, in the shop where it is the temp goes way up when the furnace turns on and the warm air hits it, which is why the spikes are so high, but still good info to look over


----------



## summerfi

> It's in the high 20s and I want to die.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah, I feel like that when I get overheated too.


----------



## woodcox

Not tea bag considering. 


























Saw benches just got added to the list. That was a cumbersome rip kneeling atop. 








Two days in and she was/is less than thrilled with my progress, like there is some kind of dead line to make. I had to switch to box joints. 









He will likely scoff at my inconsistencies with a pinkie in the air.

Loving this sapele. That wide sucker is quarter sawn and only half the tree. 5/4 resawn to get 1/2" finished flat stock. They had an 8/4 30"er but the price was a bit too much.


----------



## jmartel

I think Sapele is rivaling walnut for me for my favorite wood. As of right now, my current plans are to do my kitchen cabinets out of Sapele.


----------



## TheFridge

Love me some


----------



## terryR

Wow, Mos. insanely useful.

good stuff, wc.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Jbargain, I followed the link but it went to a carbide insert. I searched for the model and ended up same place.
> ???? These have been on my I m too old to wait that long list for quite awhile. Hope you get it.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan-Just checked and link works here- 
Steelex ST1012: http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-Planer-with-Helical-Style-Cutterhead/ST1012?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com# 
Re-pasting link to see if it routes me to the right page and the price is still $169-pretty weird
Hoping it's not a re-direct scam. Can't find that planer when you search the site-only if you go via the link-ODD


----------



## Rarebreed68

I haven't looked yet this morning, but yesterday I could pull up the planer by going to woodworking tools, then planers, then sorting by price low to high. It was the first one on the list.

Edited to add, I just tried it again this morning. Still top of the list and still priced at $169.00.


----------



## summerfi

I checked a couple other woodworking forums and everybody's talking about the planer. Apparently hundreds were ordered. I don't see it on the website any more.


----------



## jmartel

Someone reported that the planer was supposed to be on sale for $1750 and they messed it up. So I'm expecting a cancellation email this morning.


----------



## TheFridge

And I'm expecting the person responsible for posting that is gonna get an open handed slap across the mouth. From downtown.


----------



## terryR

oooh, a busy day for the legal dept.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm nearly always on the consumer side in situations like this. You messed up, honor it. But that's a BIG mess up that a lot of people jumped on. I can't imagine they could possibly honor it.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with you as well Todd. Very rarely have I had things like that honored, but it's always nice when they do. I would love for this one to make it through, that's for sure lol

That's why I got so pissed off when the guy canceled my Aluminum #45 buy on eBay for $325 and said "I need to do a little more research on price on this". YOU LISTED IT ON YOUR OWN SCHEDULE, YOU SHOULD HAVE RESEARCHED THAT FIRST ASSHOLE!

This, however, is a bigger difference, but at least it didn't have free shipping if they did end up honoring it lol


----------



## DanKrager

Well, I'm too late all around I guess. Oh well.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> I m nearly always on the consumer side in situations like this. You messed up, honor it. But that s a BIG mess up that a lot of people jumped on. I can t imagine they could possibly honor it.
> 
> - ToddJB


I don't think they should be legally required to honor mistakes like this. They'd lose their shirts on this deal. I have had deals be honored (like $200 saddlebags for my motorcycle dropped to $20), but I fully understand if they don't. Some states do have a law that say that if you have a physical presence there, you need to honor pricing mistakes. I think CT is one?


----------



## ToddJB

There is a showroom in Bellingham, WA. Just drive up there.


----------



## Rarebreed68

The planer deal is a bust. They are crawfishin' faster than a politician once he's been elected.

Price has been raised to $1795.00 plus shipping.

I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## jmartel

> There is a showroom in Bellingham, WA. Just drive up there.
> 
> - ToddJB


They were out of stock there. Only in their MO location. And that's their main warehouse/headquarters. Been there a few times now.


----------



## TheFridge

My boss forgot a zero in a 30,000$ contract once when he was new into supervision. Turns out it hard to make money when you do a job for 3k$ and the gear alone cost 15k$.

False advertisement. Nail em. This? Not so much.

When I did service work for MurphyUSA gas stations their price signs with revolving numbers would get stuck on ridiculous prices .52 a gal or similar and people would take advantage of it. Or job was to put a tarp over it and fix it. They'd have people lining up.


----------



## ToddJB

A tarp a gallon isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Mosquito

What? I'd rather carry cash around than tarps lol


----------



## jmartel

Just got my cancellation email. Oh well.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I did too. Always worth a shot anyway


----------



## Rarebreed68

It was a fun thought J, and thanks again for sharing it. 
The more I think about it though, I'm going to wait a couple months and buy a 20" with the spiral cutterhead. Grizzly has one for $2,395.00.

It will do more of what I need anyway. I've already got 2 13" planer/ molders. One is Craftsman, the other Grizzly.

The other option is to buy a 24" or larger drum sander.

Most of the lumber I use is no wider than 10 inches, but I'd like to be able to smooth door panels after glue up.

What would y'all suggest?


----------



## summerfi

I bought a 15" Powermatic spiral head planer on Black Friday and saved 20% by buying at that time (15% off plus 5% back on my Amazon credit card). Before buying I did quite a bit of research on different brands. The price of a Grizzly is attractive, but they have a foreign made spiral head that uses 14mm straight edge inserts that are positioned perpendicular to the lumber you are planing. I've also seen complaints about the reliability of Grizzly motors. Powermatic and Jet planers have 15mm radiused inserts that are canted to the lumber. The PM head is USA made Shelix, while the Jet is also foreign made. The better cutter head, PM reputation and warranty, and the nice discount are what drove my decision. The Grizzly, though, is significantly lower priced and I'm sure a good value.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Thanks for sharing your research Bob. I'll admit I hadn't looked that deep into the different cutterheads yet.

I'm starting to think I'd be better served with a drum sander.

The planers I have are capable of handling the widths of lumber I buy, so my biggest need is smoothing wider panels after glue up, along with sanding face frame and stile and rail material before assembly.


----------



## DLK

Incidentally it is not that difficult to make a drum sander. Lots of plans around. A shop made planer is much more difficult. Just something to think about.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Forgot to mention, I was in tractor supply this afternoon, they have some of their electric heaters on sale at 20% off. 
I snagged one of these for the shop. 
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/comfort-zone-240v-ceiling-mount-heater?cm_vc=-10005

I've been looking at one very similar from Northern Equipment, but they are $149.00.


----------



## Slyy

I don't know how you northerners do winter…. It was SIX FREAKING DEGREES on Monday, driving into work and the 11 degrees yesterday wasn't much better!

I've had the heater on in the garage since 6 am this morning so that I can feel like not dying while I try and cut some dovetails this afternoon.

Sucks you didn't JBetterBuisnessBureau.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's too bad, but predicable, about the Grizzly planer deal. I wonder what concessions will be made to those who push back hard about getting what they were promised?


----------



## terryR

friggin' 59 degrees INSIDE our home this morning, even with propane burning wide ass open. My biggest fear is burning the old place down with the little electric heaters running here and there.

those fancy electrically-heated floors are sounding pretty awesome about now. Wife just spent $3500 on an oiless freeze dryer to put up goat meat. And, NO, I didn't vote for that purchase.


----------



## chrisstef

We're just tougher than you are jake. And also why were a lot crankier too. Calling for 5"-12" tomorrow then bitter cold friday and saturday. Wind chills around -20. If it hasnt froze yet, it will soon.


----------



## Mosquito

More or less what 'Stef said, just quit being a weeny. 

We finally got a high above 0 yesterday, it was glorious. Been below 0 since Friday otherwise. Haven't seen anything above 13 degrees (high yesterday) since Christmas eve. We were under a wind chill advisory for 3 straight days with windchills in the -30 to -40 range. It makes things interesting, that's for sure lol


----------



## terryR

ha, no weenie here.
not since the temps dropped below 25.


----------



## AnthonyReed

<75° p!sses me off.

Winter is a dumb invention.


----------



## Mosquito

lol when I was in LA for work they were pulling patio heaters out at 70 and I thought it was funny because I had my sleeves rolled up and no jacket thinking you people were nuts for needing a patio heater


----------



## ToddJB

My wife just informed me that she got the car washed.

She also informed me that my daughter decided to put down her window in the middle of the car wash.

Ha. I would have been SOOOO pissed if I were there, but from a distance I find it to be pretty funny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

70° is sweater weather Mos.

HAHAHA! Oh man that would have sucked Todd. How long was it down?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not sure. Fishing for details at this point will only make her blood boil more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poke the bear…. for our sake.


----------



## DLK

Finally some warmth. Its 20° F and I am stoked that get into the shop and do some work.


----------



## Slyy

> Poke the bear…. for our sake.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Seconded.


----------



## summerfi

Cold weather is one of the reasons we northerners don't have all the bugs and other nasty critters you southerners have. It has it's advantages. But I wouldn't want to go through a car wash with the windows open at 20 below.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"nasty critters" = 7'/Noah


----------



## Mosquito

or Fridge, keep that ******************** in the south


----------



## ToddJB

How do you boys feel about Indigo Blue for a big ass metal lathe?


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAAHA!!!!

This color?:










It's beautiful.


----------



## ToddJB

I like it too. I think. My shop lights make colors paler.

I bought some test color that I liked in store but I feel like it doesn't look good at all in the shop



















So thinking something darker like Indigo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those two look too pastel/feminine, for big iron, to my eye.


----------



## ToddJB

Agreed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A color with higher saturation would award it a more solid stance.

Though your cabinets are a nice pastel green, you could theme from there and stay with the Smokey Azurite or a variant.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, Machine shop tools are grey or mild dark colors for a reason. Some colors aggravate a machinist's psyche, so when the Oh Sh!t happens, he will be more likely to go ballistic (or postal). Terra cotta will agitate Stef. Green, white, and grey work well in a wood shop. I'd lean toward dark grey or even a dark silver which might make the machine easier to keep clean looking. Indigo blue dark enough might do this too. It would be WAY cool to have some sparkle in it and maybe a gradient, darker towards the floor. Maybe a pin stripe?

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

One unsolicited vote for battleship grey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Maybe a pin stripe?" - Fu(k yes to some pinstripe!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That 'indigo blue' color isn't without precedent.

View on YouTube

The Alien Head Planer (CRAFTSMAN) is that color.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane likes to feel safe, it's the capital reason he practices shibari on himself.


----------



## ToddJB

No grey or gray. Every machine that is brought into the shop is grey. If I paint it, it will not leave that way.

The shop colors I adopted have the lower half as a light blue










So the more I think about it I am going to scrap the first color. I think the Indigo would look good with that back drop.

Dan, I likely won't spring for metalic, but definitely gloss. I'm buying good paint for this one.

Edit: Smitty, I like it!


----------



## rad457

> That indigo blue color isn t without precedent.
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> The Alien Head Planer (CRAFTSMAN) is that color.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I want one of them! No I NEED one !


----------



## ShaneA

Shibari…lol, I had the guts to look it up. Well played


----------



## jmartel

How about a nice Salmon color?


----------



## CL810




----------



## theoldfart

Got outside for some skinny stick kick and glide. Temps were perfect and no wind.


















Tele next week I hope along with more shop packing.


----------



## 489tad

Todd every piece of tool room equiptment I ever worked on was gray, green and light and dark blue. Ugly. What ever color, get a air brush and paint skulls and ghost flames. That will be cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, ugly is what i want to avoid. Beautiful tools make me feel like I need to step up my game to earn their use.

In other news. THANKS PUTTY!


----------



## duckmilk

Putty is a he!! of a good guy! Hope it helps you out Todd!

Returning to a previous conversation, turns out the outdoor frost freeze faucet works just fine. I just learned that for this cold snap, we should have taken the 100' water hose off of it. After it thawed out today, I checked it out and it works as designed.

Another thing I worked on today was an old Dearborn gas heater that came out of a friend's mother's old house. The pesky bugs (of which Bob has none) called dirt dobbers (some say mud dobbers) had built mud nests (like cocoons for their larvae) in the thing. These are a type of wasp that kill spiders to put in the nest with their larvae to eat when they develop, at least I think. I have busted up a lot of these mud nests and have found dead spiders in them. Another interesting wasp here is a black one that seems to hunt out the dirt dobber nests and maybe lay their eggs in the larvae? Dunno for sure.

I don't use the heater in an enclosed space, but out in the big shop to sit around and drink beer on a cold night. Here is an older pic of the heater.


----------



## putty

I like it Duck seems they were in every old Texas house. They usually had a small version in bathrooms too. Sometimes I move a chair in front of my shop heater and have a cold one.

Todd, anxious to see how you rig it up!!


----------



## chrisstef

I call that a habu. Hookin A Brother Up. Ill say it again, klingspor paper Todd. Double down on the variety pack and youll be golden for quite some time.


----------



## summerfi

Hey Duck, we do have mud daubers here. Their nests don't get as big as the ones we had in Virginia. Bees are one thing Montana has in abundance. Wasps, yellowjackets, bald faced hornets, carpenter bees, honey bees, bumble bees, and some others. They must not mind the cold.


----------



## putty

Todd/Stef
Im going to order a set of these lapping discs and glue them to MDF… looks to be a good deal!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-6-Inch-Grit-600-1500-3000-Diamond-Coated-Flat-Lap-Wheel-Polishing-Disc/252299439806?hash=item3abe37eebe:g:BKEAAOSwVFlUGTGP


----------



## Mosquito

Anybody in here running an aftermarket fence on their table saw? I've been thinking more about upgrading lately, and have found myself between a Vega Pro and a Shop Fox Classic fence (I don't want an Incra due to space and configuration constraints).


----------



## putty

I have a shop fox on my grizzly saw Mos…I hate it. It has UHMD sides that are screwed to the fence. Every place there is a screw the fence is distorted a bit. I took it apart and it is a web of tape shims behind it. It is not too much of a problem when ripping long length's, but ripping short stock it will hit one of those spots and move the entire piece a bit and get a crappy cut.

I plan on getting a very super cool tools fence at some point.


----------



## woodcox

I have the smaller Vega on my contractor saw and like it a lot. I didn't need the extra capacity. Easy install and the micro adjust is lovely.


----------



## DanKrager

I suggest you consider building your own fence, Mos. This picture is probably trying to show too much. The fence is built around my Unifence, but that doesn't matter too much. The important thing I was getting at is to provide T slots that receive the accessories. I may be trying to show too many of them at once in this inventory picture. The three main accessories showing are 1: the vertical table sliding in the T slots left side of fence. Does tenons of all kinds (the vertical fence tilts forward to 45°) and raised panels 2: Right side of fence is storing a "jointing" jig that mounts on the left side in use, hanging over the blade to provide an edge for the straightedge to ride against. The straight edge is screwed temporarily to the live edge board being jointed. 3: And a box corner splining jig. There are other jigs I've built for it but are not shown here. It's been very handy. I can't complain about the cost! I leave it on the saw all the time. The original fence is buried in there and is otherwise untouched. I made it so the cursor is still usable. If you look closely, you can see my poor man's precision fence locator. 









DanK


----------



## Mosquito

One of the issues I have is regardless of what fence I get, I'll have to get or make rails for it. I just have a solid steel bar that goes across the front that is 1/2" thick and 1-1/2" tall.

I've looked into building my own, but the above requirement makes that kind of annoying. I did toy with the idea of getting the Very Super Cool Tools fence, but again would need to make or buy rails for it. All possibilities though.

Good info to have on the ShopFox fence putty.

The Vega was the one that had more interest by me between the two, but the price on the ShopFox is attractive. I also saw they sold just the rails, so maybe I could use that as a starting point for VSCTs fence… Hmmm, lots to think about still.

I'm not sure what I'm looking for for capacity yet. I think the widest I've ripped with my current set up is around 24", which lands on a bad spot for my set up (between two rails). I've currently got both table saws bolted together and use the second table saw as an extension wing, and can move the fence over to that saw's rails for wider cuts. This had me thinking about the larger capacity fences, as a potential option to use the fence on both machines. Though that would mean making sure I get the blades both parallel to each other… I haven't quite figured out yet if I'm keeping the saw in the long run or not, as I haven't used it yet, but I see potential for wanting to

Sorry, I'm rambling because I'm putting off bundling up and making the frigid walk back to the house lol


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, and Todd, I like the Indigo Blue as well. I like the OWWM thread about no more gray machines lol


----------



## TheFridge

> or Fridge, keep that ******************** in the south
> 
> - Mosquito


I have to let my kids out every now and again or they'll drive me crazy. Unfortunately when I do I unleash the in the world.

We call em dirt divers. My drill press is ate up with them. Part of the reason it's in pieces. And it needs 12 bearings. And wheels balanced. And a chuck that takes a bit smaller than 3/16".

There were no less than 8 small to medium nests in the motor alone.



















And this is after reassembling the MFer known as a power feed. Which had way too many pieces.

My maw maw still has those heaters in her house 

VSC Tools one day for me.


----------



## TheFridge

> Oh, and Todd, I like the Indigo Blue as well. I like the OWWM thread about no more gray machines lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I've been putting off restoring my 59 uni because I can't decide what delta color or the couple many interpretation to do.

No more! I'll paint this MF hot pink. Don't judge me!

Maybe I'll get my buddy to airbrush it wood grain. The creative juices have been unblocked and are now flowing!

Wasn't planning spraying but what are the opinions of spray painting equip? Any recommendations sprayed or brushed?


----------



## Mosquito

That looks like quite the endeavor Fridge. I've got to take the radial arm saw apart one more time to replace the 3 bearings in it. At least one is pretty worn, and you can feel that one of the races is damaged.

Some day, I want to have my buddy re-paint my foot mortiser, and redo the striping on it. But I'm sure that won't be cheap, and I have other things I'd rather spend money on first, like a table saw fence lol Though right now I'm working on a table for the RAS first, which is coming along. Want to build a wing for the other side, and then build some dust collection for it and replace the fence with a board worth using, instead of a scrap lol


----------



## TheFridge

It is. It took me about 10 hours to take it all apart and put the power feed back together. It was filled with oil too. My container wasn't large enough  or wide enough.

It all started with thinking about getting a new chuck. Then the indicator came out and all hell broke loose.

Well hopefully the RAS doesn't turn into an all day affair mos.


----------



## Mosquito

Taking the arbor and motor apart isn't bad at all. I've actually had it apart 3 times now. Last time I was in there I wrote down all the bearing numbers, so I might try to buy replacements before tearing it apart again, but may end up having to get measurements anyway, so we'll see what happens


----------



## chrisstef

Hunkered down in blizzard conditions. Glad i made the choice to stay home.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No blizzard here but only 11° and school is cancelled again for cold (WTF, this'd is the frigid north) and likely will be again tomorrow as well. Kids stuck at home with me and too cold to play outside, serious cabin fever has set in and I'm not sure we're all walking away from this unscathed. Busy looking for houses at least 500 miles south of here!


----------



## bandit571

Ain't any better around here…counting down to March 17th….Spring starts to arrive…..decided to post a recipe for Roast Groundhog outside of P. Phil's front door…..early spring, or into the crockpot….


----------



## summerfi

As I recall, back in the summer the weather experts were predicting an easy winter in the eastern parts of the US due to El Nino. How's that working out? Here in the Northern Rockies we seem to be having a "normal" winter with a foot of snow on the ground, temps in the teens, and only a couple of nights below zero so far.


----------



## theoldfart

Just drove home from working, visibility was around 150'. Miss my studded snows.


----------



## TheFridge

I get to ride around today turning water off to busted pipes and water fountains. Fun.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, one of my all-time favorite OWWM's restored is this one:









You're delta lathe is already a similar color but something similar, like a deep white with some good deep black highlights would look pretty slick.


----------



## chrisstef

Oooohhhh ^

Well, bob, its been really cold so far but this will be our first real snow. Gonna get montana cold here friday n saturday. Wind chills -20 to -30.

Good luck fridge.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, cast iron does fine with brushed paint, but the sheet metal cabinet of your uni would do better sprayed. I have and have used the HF HVLP and it does well, but it works best with a big compressor and proper plumbing. It will do okay without all that but takes more fettling.

Jake, that is a beauty. My Delta machines are rustoleum Almond. This being a metal lathe it will have lots of dirty oil, which I think would look like ass on a lighter color.

Speaking of which:










Right is Indigo, Left is Commodore. I really can't tell the difference on the lathe.

Also, I'm sore. Here's why










!!!!!!!

Yes, it was as sketchy as it looks.

The previous times moving the lathe the center bed brace was the neautrilized lift point. I was removing it from the legs and chip pan. Apparently the legs and chip pan were weighted accordingly to accommodate for that way of lifting. But the moment the lathe released from them it did this. It took me 3 hours of trial and error to get it down onto some wood blocks. Only broke one lever! Sigh. It sucked.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fridge, plumbing & electrical now?


----------



## TheFridge

All hands on deck 

Yep. The perfect layup. It fits right In Your hand


----------



## Hammerthumb

Off to San Fran again. I'll be there a month or two for this trip.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats how hard the wind is blowin. Snow right through the screens. Not lookin forward to goin out in this.


----------



## Mosquito

Embrace it 'Stef…

In college we had a blizzard warning that closed school for afternoon classes Wednesday through all classes Friday (in Fargo, ND, mind you). Thursday for dinner my buddy and I decided we were going to walk to the dining center (our building was not attached to a dining center like most of them). We bundled, him in his snowboarding gear, me in my snowmobiling gear, grabbed goggles and made the trek to the dining center (only about 3 blocks), and through some drifts that were waist deep. We get there and the person swiping cards goes "Are you guys insane? I didn't think I would see you guys out here". It was kind of fun lol


----------



## terryR

[removed by admin]


----------



## theoldfart

Stef just got in from shoveling and it's not too bad; but tell me this, why does a snow blower crap out when it's the first storm? I fired it up before we left for CA and let it run for about ten mins. No problems. Had stabilizer in the new gas. Tested the drive and augers. Everything worked. Covered it And when I started it, bam. Sounds like ice in the gear case.

Guess I needed the workout.


----------



## ToddJB

Love the Gonzo mask's, Terry. Should make cleaning your butt feel more natural.


----------



## chrisstef

My uncle ice-a-box used to make and sell chocolates of that variety terry.

Lol todd!

OF - the curse of winter is all i can imagine. A charcoal fire under the gear box might have defrosted it. Im gonna head out in a half hour or so and tackle the driveway. Were probably another 3 hours out until this is over but id rather not do it in the dark. Got my seal huntin gear ready to go.

Nathans got a lil stomach bug goin on and holy hell his farts would singe the nose hairs of satan.


----------



## terryR

ooooh, I must've broken a rule. wtf?

And, I'm pretty sure Bro. Jeff needs a session.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Shoot, I missed the mask? What was it?


----------



## ToddJB

Frank and Beans - Tyler Durden style


----------



## ToddJB

Per the furniture forum, Woody's Mrs is pushing out a splinter.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww snap! ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Terry. Wish I would have seen it.

Congrats Woodcox!


----------



## duckmilk

> Per the furniture forum, Woody s Mrs is pushing out a splinter.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's gotta hurt. Congrats as well WC!

Stay home another day Stef. Just saw the weather for your area.


----------



## TheFridge

I pulled all three of my kids forth from the loins. It was magnificent. They are slippery little bastards.


----------



## bigblockyeti

In my experience they're not only gooey but kinda funny colored at first too.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, I only got to cut the cord  And yes, they look like little aliens.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah they sure do!


----------



## chrisstef

Ill take your word for it fellas. Ill be up north and clean that thing off before ya give em it me.

Gotta say im happy with the new blower. Chewed through a couple of 16" drifts without slowing down. End of driveway also no issue. Id say 10" of powder but some drifts were over the top of the machine.


----------



## TheFridge

Eff that white stuff.

We should set up a Yankee/southerner exchange program. We make room in the winter and y'all make room in the summer. I got dibs on bobs couch and shop.


----------



## Mosquito

lol not a bad idea Fridge


----------



## summerfi

That's a deal Fridge if you agree to these two conditions. 1) You don't call me a Yankee no more. I'm a native of the South. 2) You teach me all about Cajun food. Oh yeah, and 3) you sweep out my shop once a week.


----------



## woodcox

Jonathan J. Cox. 7 lbs 3oz 20 1/2"


















A spot opened up a day early so we took it. Scheduled for noon but got delayed until three o'clock. Momma and the boy are doing well.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Welcome Jonathan and congratulations WC

"May you live long and prosper"


----------



## CL810

Congrats WC!


----------



## bandit571

Congrats, WC! Welcome Young Master Cox!


----------



## ToddJB

Look at 'em. Good looking man you got there, Woody!


----------



## TheFridge

Good thing he got his looks from his momma  congrats. Welcome to no sleep for awhile 

Bob, deal. I'll even mop. And you'll even get to show me how you'll make me a set of heirloom saws


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats to you and the fam Woody. Welcome Jonny boy!


----------



## theoldfart

Well hello Jonathan and welcome.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats WC!


----------



## DanKrager

*+1. Welcome Jonathan and congratulations to the parents!

DanK


----------



## summerfi

Whole lotta babies goin' on. Congrats to all new additions and their parents.


----------



## Slyy

Congrats Dubbya!!!

Terry of the Broken Rule?

I'd go with ya on that exchange idea Fridge, effff the cold but also efff 105 too!


----------



## Mosquito

congrats WC!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats WC.


----------



## 489tad

Congrats WC!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Woodcox!


----------



## JayT

Nice project, WC.

New Year update. Lots of new this to start this new year. New position at work, which means new responsibilities, new levels of busy and new levels of stress. However, it also means a new salary that is about 25% higher, so we'll take it.

Also, a new (to me) vehicle. Wanted to get a couple more years out of the last one, but it was just nickel and diming us to death and was in the shop too many times this year, so out with the old and in with the new(er).










Dealer photo. 2010 model, but with less than 23k miles, it should last a while.

Now if some of the new can just consist of getting some new projects done in the shop, that would be nice.


----------



## putty

congrats WC, your first?


----------



## duckmilk

That's the cutest alien I've seen WC! Congrats!!


----------



## woodcox

Thanks guys!

Mom says this time is a lot more painful because of tube tying. He slept the first 24 and now on a bender. It is Friday I suppose. We're getting minutes of sleep when we can. I've been running home to milk the cats then out in the shop for a few finishing up his changing table. Wax is on and the pad frame is installed. Two shelves to fit and it'll be ready.

Putty, he has a sister who is a few weeks short of six years old. She got to come spend some time today and she adores him.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Congrats WC.


----------



## Just_Iain

Welcome Jonathan!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Woody, sounds like you're burning the candle at both ends, but I've been there too and I can't think of a better reason to forego sleep, congrats! BTW, what's you process for milking the cats? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## terryR

brrr, so cold in the shop the windex is a slurry. just a couple more days of this ish.










Rasping and scraping some apple in the living room.


----------



## jmartel

> BTW, what s you process for milking the cats? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Probably something like this.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's exactly what made me think of it!


----------



## summerfi

Pretty quiet around here today. I've concluded that most of the people who participate in this thread have frozen solid.

Today is 45 years and counting for me and the Mrs.


----------



## chrisstef

Man, i was off by 2 rows when heading out of Costco this morning and thought i was gonna lose an ear by the time i found my car. Dumb cold.

Fuggin chiefs.

Congrats to you and the wife Bob!


----------



## theoldfart

Congrats Bob and Mrs. Bob!


----------



## TheFridge

Yes congrats the Bobs!

Had combo birthday parties for my youngest and oldest and the middle was just diagnosed with the flu right after the end of this Marathon birthday celebration. Good times.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

+1 Congrats to you both

Stay warm its freezing in Ohio here


----------



## woodcox

Lol! Thank you J. I had forgot about that. While still dating the wife, we'd visit her Dad's farm and he would say that when we had to leave for home.

Finished with time to spare. We're leaving for home in the AM and she'll be surprised it's done and waiting in the house.









Ed: Congrats Bob!

Healthy dose of middle child right there, fridge. Hope it's not to tough on em' and doesn't spread through the house.


----------



## jmartel

No cold here. But was out GoKarting and then going to Twin Peaks after. So, a good night.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Got up at 5 am yesterday and drove to Sulphur Springs to attend a memorial service for a friend from my aircraft interior days.

Found out on the way back, the wife had tried to organize a surprise party for my 50th birthday and us being out of town had mucked that up.


----------



## Tim457

Congrats Woody. Having the 6 year old to dote on the little should help a little at least. Awesome changing table. I ended up having to replace the changing table with a dresser because my twins would use it as a ladder to climb up and launch off or cry.

Also congrats to Mr. and Mrs. Summerfi.

I second the North/South exchange program idea. I have been loving having fun in the snow we've had though.


----------



## theoldfart

Again, congratulations to the new arrivals, the birthday boys and the married folks in Montana!

A couple of things, the first is a new HVAC system for the shop









Pretty high tech? This is the first time in twenty two years I have needed to add heat. The ground is frozen so deeply that the cellar shop was uncomfortable to do work.

The saws are just about packed









Each one will be individually wrapped and the bottom of the case has a protective layer to avoid tooth damage.
The second layer consists of mitre saws, back saws, tension saws and a couple of regular saws.









Same deal, individually wrapped and secured.


----------



## theoldfart

Snow after substantial cold and high winds.









Makes for interesting back country skiing!


----------



## TheFridge

I have the same heater OF. It works great when it right on top of you. A sealed an insulated probably doesn't hurt.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, the room is closed off from the rest of the cellar so it handles it. I'm mostly packing tools and the like so it doesn't need to be toasty.


----------



## duckmilk

Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. Summerfield!

Happy BD Rarebreed!

Maybe you should stock up on chicken noodle soup Fridge. When I was a kid and got a flu, my grandmother would mix honey, lemon, whiskey and hot water for me. What a great grandmother! It's still my go to drink for those occasions.

Nice packing job Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill 3rd the ownership of that same heater. FIL donated it to the shop.

Them black totes are the tits OF. I got some from the depot that i had to let off gas on the porch though. Stank.

And happy bday RB!


----------



## theoldfart

Bill(Brooklyn) gave me the heads up on them. I can zip tie the lids to lock them. He moved a lot of his shop using them.


----------



## Mosquito

One of those totes is what I stored my little Coleman camp grill in in the trunk of my Astro in college. Sometimes you just gotta grill


----------



## jmartel

That's what I use for holding/transporting my dive gear.


----------



## Slyy

Guess it's ULTRA quiet in here today!

Harbor Fraked ROS finally died, so upgraded and added another Orange tool to the stable. Still haven't utilized Ridgid's "life time service agreement" but I'm still sold on the ability if/when I do.

Mrs Slyy and I are finally officially working on adding a mini-Slyy but in the meantime, we treated ourselves to a new fur-baby:









This is Grainger, so he joins the composer/dog stable with Rimsky and Cage. Rimsky (the corgi) is going on 13 now so he's approaching terminal age. Wanted to get another corgi but papered ones have become much more popular in the 12+ years since we got him so we settled for a Corgi mix with a papered toy aussie.


----------



## Tim457

Cute pup. I've always thought it funny that in front of overly proper people like little old ladies that would look down at anyone that says the word fart, you can tell them all about how you're trying to have a baby and that's fine. Have fun trying.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute pup!


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck Jake and thats one cute pup!

Just landed a monstah here at work. 35 guys for 4 months. http://historicbuildingsct.com/?p=8011 . Basically a full gut and abate. Gonna be a cold winter on the river for the boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sure have some excellent architecture in your part of the world Demo.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, sounds like a lot of community support :-(

Jake, calling him Percy for short?


----------



## chrisstef

None post 1920 however. After WWII things trended in the wrong direction in this neck of the woods IMO. I look at an old city like Waterbury, where my family grew up, and in its hey day it was a beautiful city with plenty of blue collar manufacturing work to be had. Once that all went away things went south and now all thats left is a shell of a city that once was the place to be. Im always hopefully for a revival though.

One of my favorite places in Waterbury is the Palace ….. http://www.palacewaterbury.com/slide_show/index.htm


----------



## AnthonyReed

Old theaters were places where opulence was often invested. I love them. We have several of the Art Deco period here in Los Angeles.


----------



## chrisstef

Its gotta start somewhere OF. Its the typical NIMBY-ism.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, yea. Look up the history of Holyoke, MA. I think it was the first planned industrial city in the country and now it's crumbling away. Springfield is another example of bygone industrial glories.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed. I was in Springfield last week as a matter of fact.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...Stef loves it in his backyard.


----------



## chrisstef

My milkshake brah


----------



## jmartel

> My milkshake brah
> 
> - chrisstef


Can you teach me? I understand if you have to charge.


----------



## Slyy

Kev, Percy was on the short list, along with Hector and Felix. We've got an American and a Russian name, figured we'd go Australian this time.

Cool building Stef.


----------



## JayT

> Just landed a monstah here at work. 35 guys for 4 months. http://historicbuildingsct.com/?p=8011 . Basically a full gut and abate. Gonna be a cold winter on the river for the boys.
> 
> - chrisstef


Very cool. So if that building is going to take 35 guys, how many do you generally have on the payroll at one time?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, next time your in Springfield make a side trip to the Armory Museum. It's on the campus of STCC, many of the buildings are from the original armory and they are now a national historic site.


----------



## chrisstef

I got you jmart.

Jayt - i carry 15 demo guys full time and can get a couple more when needed. The asbestos side is usually around 30 but they can usually add 10 more when needed. A lot of the asbestos guy bounce around from company to company depending on whos got the work.

Ill have to check that out OF. Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## jmartel

I severely underestimated how much grout I'd need with the stone pebble shower floor. 2 more buckets of epoxy grout (ouch) and it's done now. Start on shower wall tile tomorrow. Picked up a toilet from Costco after work today. Getting there.


----------



## jmartel

Hah.


----------



## TheFridge

Epoxy grout? You must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## jmartel

It wasn't that bad to use.


----------



## TheFridge

Well that's good. I did it in my kitchen. Pain to float and clean up after but it's good stuff.


----------



## TheFridge

I gotta Big quill.


----------



## jmartel

Will get darker once it cures. Should end up about the color of the wallboard. Floor tile doesn't have grout yet. The right 2/3rds will have a glass panel between the shower and the bathroom floor. Left 1/3rd will be open.


----------



## JayT

Looking good, jmason. You're not going to know what to do with your time when the house is done.



> Epoxy grout? You must be a glutton for punishment.
> 
> - TheFridge


I used epoxy grout in our kitchen and thought it was much easier to use overall. Yes, cleanup is a bit more difficult, bot was very happy with the results and totally worth it to never have to seal the grout every couple years.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm very happy with it. The stuff i had didn't spread well at all and cured pretty quick. After grouting, yeah the shlts is awesome stuff.


----------



## jmartel

I used Laticrete Spectralock. Said the working time was about 80-90 min at 70 deg. In practice, a bucket took about 10-15min for two of us to lay down, then we'd wait another 20 min before wiping off excess. No issues with running into the end of the working time. Seemed to go down pretty easy. Cleanup sucked just because there was so much of it.

I've got one more bucket with a different color for the shower walls/bathroom floor. But that's 12×24" tile with 1/16" joints, so it should go a lot further.


----------



## ShaneA

Spectralock is good stuff, we sell tons of it. The limited amount of time till it starts to become less creamy is probably the biggest challenge. The longer the haze stays on the tile, the harder it is to get off. If you get it clean on the first couple of washes, you will be golden. Pebbles are just grout hungry, and a bit more difficult to grout in general.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks fantastic JNeverHaveToSeal.


----------



## terryR

I wish JHomeChanger would move in with us.

3 apple spoons,










bathroom setup unchanged from 12 years ago.


----------



## jmartel

> That looks fantastic JNeverHaveToSeal.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Unfortunately, the pebbles are natural stone. So they need sealed. Just not the grout.

I'll move in with you Terry if you make me some infills.


----------



## terryR

JThatsADeal come on over, dude. Get ready for Alabama, however.

Really, our old home needs to be gutted of all electrical and plumbing and re-done. Anything else is cosmetic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhgg! Then it is a wash. I thought you were ahead of the game.


----------



## jmartel

> JThatsADeal come on over, dude. Get ready for Alabama, however.
> 
> - terryR


Gonna make me squeal like a pig?

Tony, blame the wife. It was her idea for those stones. I made the deal that this is her bathroom and she gets whatever she wants in it basically. Within reason.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He's a farmer in the south, of course he is.


----------



## terryR

No squealin' required. I'm no farmer. I have 2.6 degrees and made straight A's in Computer Engenerinng.


----------



## terryR

Engineriing.


----------



## terryR

never mind


----------



## AnthonyReed

I tease Terry.


----------



## terryR

I know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JLovesAManInOveralls is going to enjoy his visit.


----------



## jmartel

Won't we all?


----------



## Hammerthumb

No grout joints. Full panel stone.









And then the fog moved in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the pictures Paul.

Did I understand correctly that you are stationed in San Francisco for a couple months for this job?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Were the pebbles hand set or adhered to fiberglass mesh sheets to ease installation?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yes I am. It's not fun. The guys are on a 7day work week schedule. Lots of OT.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's 3/4" slab. Set as one piece. Several hundred pounds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry you have such a grind ahead. Hookers and coke will see you through.


----------



## jmartel

> Were the pebbles hand set or adhered to fiberglass mesh sheets to ease installation?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Fiberglass mesh. So it was fairly easy for installation.



> Yes I am. It's not fun. The guys are on a 7day work week schedule. Lots of OT.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


You could go blow off some steam in the tenderloin district. Can have some fun there.


----------



## ShaneA

Yes, please expense the hookers and coke too. It is the civilized thing to do. I wish we were doing more sales on the large format/slab side. People are scared of it here in KC for the most part. We lag behind the times, and what the cool kids are doing on the coasts.

Pebbles are mesh mounted in every instance I have seen. Absolute nightmare without that. Although it is not uncommon for some pieces to lose their grip to the mesh.


----------



## Slyy

> Sorry you have such a grind ahead. Hookers and coke will see you through.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


 Voice of reason and experience.

Views look great Paul!


----------



## jmartel

I bought a new scoot tonight.



















Turned 2800 miles at the very end of the test ride, so it's still pretty fresh. Bigger motor than my current bike, so lots of torque for one wheeled activities.


----------



## JayT

Nice, jwheelie!

Did you trade in one of the others or just add to the stable?


----------



## jmartel

Adding to the stable. The red non-running bike is being sold to a friend who I apparently bought the bike out from under a few years ago. My current bike is being converted back to track only. Wife keeps her scooter. So we stay at 3 bikes and only 2 registered. But at least now 3 will be running instead of 2.


----------



## woodcox

Nice bike J.

Nearing the end with the rorkee. I need to see how many top coats I should apply. Only one on at the moment. I missed my mark with an orange, terra cotta if you will, I'll have to live with a mahogany. 









First flannel was well received.


----------



## rad457

*I bought a new scoot tonight.*

Guess you can ride all year in your area? Sold my bike in the spring and now dealing on a 69 BSA because of withdrawal symptoms! Need some thing to putt around on.


----------



## jmartel

As long as you don't mind being soaking wet, sure. I commute on the bike year round and we only have a single car. This will also be my work vehicle. I ordered some saddlebag mounts tonight and I'm trying to pick out what I want for bags now. Debating another of the same size that I currently have, or going larger.

If anyone needs cheap pelican knockoffs, look into the duratool brand cases here. Good for carrying sensitive electronics, guns, etc. Also, motorcycle saddlebags/top cases. 
http://www.newark.com/duratool/22-24120/weatherproof-case-polymer-black/dp/83X6728


----------



## terryR

slow again today.










The most difficult part of knapping is that the longer a stone is worked, the thinner it becomes and the closer you approach a total failure. I worked the rock on the left for one hour, but literally folded it 1/2 in my left hand by accident. only 3mm thick.

rock on the right has width/thickness ratio of 8:1. Years beyond my skill level because someone heated this stuff to perfection. Hope I can finish it with some degree of nicety.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute little spud.

Terry you have an amazing depth of patience.


----------



## duckmilk

^+1


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, one day you should go into the woods naked with nothing but a gut string bow, some stone tipped arrow, a stone knife, and a loin cloth. If you could survive for a couple months I'd think you would easily qualify as a Jedi master.


----------



## terryR

honestly, I'm not very patient. But, knapping has taught me more than how to apply band-aids while bleeding from each hand simultaneously.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, one day you should go into the woods naked with nothing but a gut string bow, some stone tipped arrow, a stone knife, and a loin cloth. If you could survive for a couple months I'd think you would easily qualify as a Jedi master.
> 
> - TheFridge


dude, I live off Oreos and milk.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. Forgot about those.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know Terry, seems like you'd need to be patient for that particular sport. Were it me, the second time an hour of concentration ended in a catastrophic result some rage-laced retirement of all knapping accouterments would happen.

Oreos are so fuggin' good!


----------



## terryR

double stuff, please.

Tony, it's difficult to explain. breaking rock in a predictable manner is so difficult, and involves vectors, so I am drawn to the challenge. You must plan many steps ahead to have progress, so even though I can sit in one spot for hours, my brain is constantly solving problems. Add the required eye-to-hand skills, the possibility of getting cut, and ending up with a cool tool, and I bet many here would find it addictive as well.


----------



## ToddJB

I just ate a fist full of Oreos. My boss has an unhealthy relationship with Amazon Prime Now


----------



## AnthonyReed

... tell us a little about unhealthy.


----------



## summerfi

I admire your skill Terry. Where did the natives get PVC to make their knapping tools?

The little squirt in the red and black flannel looks like he's ready to grab an axe and head to the woods.


----------



## ToddJB

> ... tell us a little about unhealthy.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


He just gets excited about the idea that he can have anything under the Prime Now label delivered in two hours. He buys lots of things on a whim. 3 cases of Pop, 3 packs of Double Stuffed, and Party bags of chips was today. Yesterday Beard Comb and Ping Pong Paddle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lucky!!! I wish my office stocked beard combs.


----------



## ToddJB

If you guys are in the market for a step stool design just cruise over to the projects page.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the one shaped like Santa.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy mackerel! That's a bunch of step stools, some shop class must have wrapped up their project then everyone post theirs all within minutes of each other.


----------



## bandit571

Been busy in the shop, today….









Hand tool work….raised the panel with a few planes…..been a long day..


----------



## 489tad

Woody what a great photo. The flu is floating around work and tomorrow's forcast is 55 and rain followed by 17 degrees at night. 
Nice panel Bandit.


----------



## Slyy

Nice JUniLight. How big a go box on that?



> I like the one shaped like Santa.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Perhaps a different take when Santa sits in your lap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not of the lap-dancing crowd Jake.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice JUniLight. How big a go box on that?
> - Slyy


850cc triple. Like 105-110hp/65ftlb torque at the wheel. Will be picking it up tonight after work. Got some parts ordered and on the way.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That should make for plenty of one wheeled action, especially with that seating position! What goodies did you order so far?


----------



## terryR

> I admire your skill Terry. Where did the natives get PVC to make their knapping tools?
> 
> - summerfi


Thanks.

The ancients used stone for a hammer mostly; sometimes a beefy chunk of antler. I've tried natural "boppers" but have little luck with them since the technique is slightly different.

Modern day knappers usually have a wooden handle stuck in the copper caps, but a dude with a masters in physics let me try the pex tool, and I wouldn't give it back to him. Friggin' magic that tool is. I've got multiple sizes; you might like the look of the 2" diameter bopper.


----------



## jmartel

> That should make for plenty of one wheeled action, especially with that seating position! What goodies did you order so far?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Spent more than I had originally wanted to, so I kept it to just buying saddlebag racks, knockoff pelican cases for side cases, a pin for my front stand to lift the front end, and spools to lift the rear with my rear stand. I've got some other parts to pull off my current bike and transfer over (louder horn, mirrors, turn signals, heated gear wiring, etc.). I need to throw on a different shock and replace the front springs/valves in the forks probably next year. I can take a sportbike shock and bolt it on for about $35 to make a big difference.

Right now I'm saying that I'll keep the performance mods to a minimum and keep this reliable, but in a year I'm sure I'll have a new exhaust, custom tune, different sprockets, etc.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, I've noticed most bikes from the factory are set up perfectly for a 130lb rider, I don't know why but seems to be the norm. Even my Vulcan 2000 had to have the preloaded cranked to be just right for me, two up and it's still insufficient and that's on a pretty heavy bike to start with. I lost count of the number of times I scuffed the lower muffler on the pavement.


----------



## terryR

65 ft/lb of torque? not too shabby! I'd love to experience that on a closed course. Too scared of the other drivers on the roadways.

Love the engine in this beast, 870 ft/lb of torque. Too bad about the extra tonnage, and 17mpg.


----------



## jmartel

The first bike I had, the max torque was 16ft-lbs. Didn't exactly get up and go very quickly. But 65 is a good amount for something weighing 410 lbs fully loaded.


----------



## terryR

holy ish. 410 lbs? I've got that in chicken feed and tools in the back seat.

guess there's a reason you never see bikes and trucks drag racing! 

THIS is the Ford I want to trade in for,










could be some serious fun out here with the twisty roads. And still room for chicken feed. Wife doesn't approve as usual.


----------



## summerfi

Got my credit card statement yesterday. On December 23, two people flew from Oklahoma City to Atlanta using my credit card, for a total of $907.84. The charges have been removed, and now I get to go through the process of getting new credit cards. I wonder what happens to people who do that. Do they just walk and the credit card company eats it, or do they try to track them down?


----------



## TheFridge

I hope there really is a market for tracking people down and beating piss out of them for theivery.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, I suspect you'll get far more mileage between engine rebuilds with what you've got vs. that which you seek, probably be able to haul more chicken feed too! I think my Vulcan has ~140 lbft. and zero electronics help keeping things hooked up, despite its girth, it can still break the rear tire loose very easily in any gear on wet pavement. Not so much fun for poor weather on longer rides.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I hope there really is a market for tracking people down and beating piss out of them for theivery.
> 
> - TheFridge


I vote for live flaying.


----------



## TheFridge

Ramsey Snow style.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> guess there's a reason you never see bikes and trucks drag racing!
> 
> - terryR


There are some seriously fast diesel drag trucks out there. Just take off everything you can that'll unbolt, mount on four drag tires (leave it in 4×4) and crank the boost up to ~100psi with corresponding increase in fuel and you'll be in the ten's in no time


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Ramsey Snow style.
> 
> - TheFridge


Exactly


----------



## jmartel

> holy ish. 410 lbs? I've got that in chicken feed and tools in the back seat.
> 
> - terryR


I lied. 414lbs fully fueled according to the googs. Plus 200lbs of all man sitting on top.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, need another BS?

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=189713&sid=82a39b90be5c838bbc747520ae7e2809


----------



## bigblockyeti

I hate you can't even view threads on OWWM without being registered, I'm pretty sure I have an account but have no idea what my user name and password might be, if I get it sorted out, I'll just forget it again. They'd see a lot more traffic if they fixed that.


----------



## ToddJB

You can get into the general threads about Woodworking and Metalworking machines, but yeah, the ones that are more "community" focused like buy and sell they lock it down.


----------



## JayT

I deftly solved the OWWM login by using the same username and password as LJ.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yeah. All my logins are the same for threads


----------



## DanKrager

LastPass is a fine tool. My SIL is a programmer writing security algorithms and tells me that LP is the best password tool available, except for his. 

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks Todd. Very tempting but I think my bandsaw ratio needs to stay at 2:1 working to non.


----------



## duckmilk

I need a better password filing system. I have them written down in a pocket sized spiral notebook. I must have 15 different username/password combinations.

Crap, it's getting cold here. Right at freezing now and dropping with a 35mph wind blowing with some sleet pellets hitting my face while I was feeding horses. Our wide fluctuations in weather make me long to be living in Costa Rica.

Nice scooter Jmart.


----------



## JayT

> Crap, it s getting cold here. Right at freezing now and dropping with a 35mph wind blowing with some sleet pellets hitting my face while I was feeding horses. Our wide fluctuations in weather make me long to be living in Costa Rica.
> 
> - duckmilk


I know the feeling, duck. Yesterday when I left work it was 62 degrees. Today, I got home from work and shoveled 6 inches of snow off the driveway.


----------



## jmartel

And we're home.










Didn't get to play too much in the rain/traffic, but I think I already love this motor. Now there's 2 bikes in the garage, and 2 bikes on the back deck. One car. I'd say that's a good ratio.


----------



## TheFridge

Thank god it's getting colder tonight. AC condenser got a leak bad enough you can hear it and I can get it fixed til Monday.

Otherwise my wife would be complaining about how hot 74 degrees is. Women.


----------



## TheFridge

Definitely my child.










Spud just hanging out while I do dishes. She's the calmest. I can't slow the other 2 down long enough so they're not blurs in pictures.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. 
Good looking flannel minion. 
Nice bike. 
The arrow heads look like they would be a great source of pride when all goes well. 
We took delivery of a new grand minion on the 3rd. Photos coming soon.


----------



## Brit

Just sat here for 2.5hrs catching up on this thread. Fuggin' work is killing me at the moment so don't have much time for LJs unfortunately.

Picking up a new car tomorrow. Jeep Cherokee. 5 months old, 3,073 miles on the clock. This isn't the actual car, but it is the same as this:










I would love a Grande Cherokee, but there's no way I could afford to run one of those in the UK. The crap mpg and the cost of fuel here would cripple me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like everyone on here who had a Jeep seems to like them pretty good.


----------



## Mosquito

Lies yeti, lies lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hey, they like Jeeps over there, that's not a bad thing. There's certainly no way they could keep their roads in poorer condition than northern ohio and I'm guessing salt isn't used as haphazardly either. I like tools I can only get over there, just picked up one of there from Amazon UK, hope it gets here as expected.


----------



## TheFridge

All I know is that jeeps must always run like crap because I'm forever passing them up.


----------



## DLK

As I recall jeeps were a good buy when they were made by AMC. I.e. before AMC was bought by Chrysler in I think 1988. My first car was a Nash Rambler and I still have fond memories of it.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful fridge. Ya go talkin about passing cars and youll trigger KG.

Nice wheels Andy. Im happy to hear you dont have to drive a mini cooper. I love my jeeps. Whats a gallon of fuel run over there?


----------



## ShaneA

A gallon? Lol

Le royal with cheese!


----------



## Slyy

JPower that bike looks great in its new home. Looks like it's gonna be a fun ride.

Nice wheels Andy, no Chelsea Tractor there!


----------



## terryR

So. If any of you guys use the white and light blue grinding wheels, please keep me in mind when they get worn and you want to replace them. I buy them for grinding while knapping since they are the perfect grit for some rocks. No good chances to grab some during the winter, so I'm asking.


----------



## rad457

Brit, I would expected a Land Rover in the drive?
Have rented a few Jeeps not to bad! Around here Trucks! 
Yay want a look cool and afford the repairs GM (Government Motors) 
Make sure to have extended warranty Dodge!
Need to get some work dun Ford?


----------



## TheFridge

I'll trigger a Kenny G solo if I keep talking about jeeps?

And I'm pretty sure it's a litre. Spelled all fancy and stuff.

Terry, I'll have a 150g white wheel one coming your way before long.


----------



## Brit

Yeah Fridge is right. Fuel is sold by the litre thanks to the tossers at the EU. Bring back the gallon and bent cucumbers that's what I say. When I was growing up, you bought cucumbers the way they came out of the ground. Some were straight, some were bent, but they all tasted the same. The EU decreed they must be straight, so any that aren't just get chucked now. How ridiculous is that? Anyhow, back to fuel.

UK Average price of super unleaded is 134p per litre.
UK Average price of premium diesel is 137p per litre.

My Cherokee is diesel so I'll use 137p.
I'll also use US gallons rather than imperial gallons.

1 US gallon equates to approximately 3.785 litres.

3.785×137 pence = 518.545 pence

100pence = £1

518.545 pence divided by 100 = £5.19 (rounded up)

£5.19 = $7.13

I think you guys are paying around $3.00 for a gallon of diesel at the moment. Quite a difference isn't it?

That's why we don't drive big trucks.


----------



## terryR

good grief to $7.13 for a gallon of diesel.
only $2.20 here.

but, then again, we spend a lot of tax money on wars to keep diesel cheap.


----------



## rad457

Back before our $ crashed used to take the occasional side trip to Bellingham from Vancouver B.C. Always filled up before crossing back over the border. Picked up a few goodies from Grizzly, Egg's, Cheese and Milk from Freddy Meyers and some Bourbon and Brandy for the road!
Got lost a few times and ended up in Portland?


----------



## TheFridge

I see why y'all do things to taxi drivers for free rides now.


----------



## summerfi

Andre, was that Portland, Oregon or Portland, Maine? Or did it depend on how much bourbon and brandy you had onboard? (just kidding)


----------



## rad457

Oregon, stayed at some place called McMenamins Edgefield, headed East but some big canyon, (Something about Grand) got in our way and we ended up in Yuma? Did pick up that Doussie in Portland, LOL a bottle of Four Roses distracted the border guard, more worried about duty on a bottle than the wood in the box?


----------



## rad457

Litre of gas here about $1.16, so about $4.38 CAN./$3.00 U.S. a gal.


----------



## jmartel

It's about $3/gal for 89 octane here.


----------



## rad457

> It s about $3/gal for 89 octane here.
> 
> - jmartel


Yep, ours is 87 octane VW's and BMW need the Mid or Hi Octane.


----------



## DanKrager

I don't understand much about octane, but I was always under the impression (perhaps falsely) that higher performance engines required higher octane. Then, not long ago from what seemed like a reliable source, I heard that octane is a measure of retardant in the fuel, so the higher the octane the harder it is to ignite. Seems backwards????

DanK


----------



## tacky68

Just paid $3.03/gallon for diesel here(Reno, Nv) today.

Tim.


----------



## Mosquito

Not necessarily harder to ignite, but I could see how someone would think that. It's more the resistance pre-ignition due mainly to compression. More frequently higher octane fuel is needed in higher compression engines, or engines with forced induction, by way of a turbo or super charger. Basically higher octane gasoline prevents things from exploding before they're meant to/before the cylinder has reached the apex of its stroke (known as knocking).

And since we're throwing it out there, regular unleaded (87 octane) is about $2.50/gallon around here, was down to about $2.30 this past week.


----------



## DanKrager

OK. That makes sense Mos. Thanks.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> I don t understand much about octane, but I was always under the impression (perhaps falsely) that higher performance engines required higher octane. Then, not long ago from what seemed like a reliable source, I heard that octane is a measure of retardant in the fuel, so the higher the octane the harder it is to ignite. Seems backwards????
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Like Mos says, it's resistance to ignition due to compression. Lower octane gas actually has more energy in it than higher octane. The reason why performance engines use higher octane gas is because they typically run at much higher compression ratios. There's no advantage to running a higher octane than what your vehicle is tuned for.

In the track world, I know a good handful of people will tune for 93, and people that race will sometimes tune for MR12 or U4.4, both of which are leaded gas and can't be run on the street. Those fuels get really spendy though. MR12 is about $30/gallon, and U4.4 is just under $20/gallon. I go through 5-6 gallons during a trackday if I'm pushing it. So, you figure they're spending quite a bit more to run that than just running 89 like I do. There's a few people that I know that will run Avgas and fill up at the local airport before arriving at the track.


----------



## Slyy

At least my particular town in OK usually has some of the cheapest gas in the country.


----------



## TheFridge

Some new reading material courtesy of a bud.


----------



## Tim457

> Careful fridge. Ya go talkin about passing cars and youll trigger KG.
> - chrisstef


Snap! I feel his pain though, I hate slow people in the left lane blocking traffic.



> Did pick up that Doussie in Portland, LOL a bottle of Four Roses distracted the border guard, more worried about duty on a bottle than the wood in the box?
> 
> - Andre


Andre puts his wood in the box while driving. That's skillz.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Andre puts his wood in the box while driving. That s skillz.

- Tim

First you get a box, then you cut a hole in the box…................


----------



## Slyy

> Some new reading material courtesy of a bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Anything new to apply this knowledge to Fridge?


----------



## TheFridge

No, but you never know when something might come in handy. I thought he was sending a machinist' handbook. This thing has literally everything in it if you wanted to build a machine. Figuring vibration incuded. That was near the beginning. No telling what else they have in there.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, I found a copy up at Liberty Tool in Maine this past summer. Cool thing was it had an owners signature in it from a town nearby. I still need to modify the center drawer of the wooden chest to hold the book.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice display on the bench Kev. (drool) I know you do a lot of work on the bench, but how do you keep it looking so nice?

I have some old veterinary books from back in the 20's and early 30's. Wow, a lot of things have changed since then. Interestingly, you read things they did that are totally in opposition to current knowledge, but as well, there are some old treatments that worked back then and would still work today. Kind of like old "home" remedies.


----------



## chrisstef

I covet that 66 fart. I passed on one years ago and i think id cough up the $100 for it and all cutters now.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks guys. I picked that stuff up last June. Pretty eclectic group, I had never seen grain combs before.


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, you DO know what those "grain combs" are for, don't you? Can one use them to straighten the grain in a ragged piece? Or untangle a knot? 

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Primed and prepped and ready for some colour.



















Funny that the machinery handbooks are being shown. I just ordered one. 12th addition. Thumb index.


----------



## TheFridge

Tucked away in it


----------



## chrisstef

Nice primer lay down Todd.

Thats a cool old find Fridge.

Tony finds other men's underpants behind his headboard. "I dont recall an elephant trunk."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just that one time….


----------



## DLK

> TOF, you DO know what those "grain combs" are for, don t you? Can one use them to straighten the grain in a ragged piece? Or untangle a knot?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Gain combs (or graining combs) are used to add faux wood grain to glaze/varnish.


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, they didn't work out to well on my beard so I think i'll Just use them for finishing.


----------



## DanKrager

I couldn't pass it up, TOF. I've used these many times in creating fake grain. I refinished a door for a friend and put a few knots in the rails and stiles knowing I might have to redo them…it was just fun. The door was painted, so when I stripped it to put the wood finish on, the bare wood was, of course, clear pine. So I teased him a bit about finding all these knots in his door, even some on the molding where I wondered why they didn't chip out. I think he would believe to this day that the wood had knots, but I broke down and told him. But he was fascinated and wanted it kept that way, so I got lucky. I've used the technique to disguise repairs if there are other knots in the piece. If not, one just has to recreate the grain if the repair requires it.

DanK


----------



## DLK

Sorry Dan I missed the joke and spoiled it. LOL


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for the effort, Don. Sometimes I really am confused…and it's hard to tell. LOL!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, that was a cool find.


----------



## 489tad

Speaking of octane, I have the day off and went to the Volo auto musum






















































Five buildings of cars. Lots of movie and TV cars. I had to stick in a pic of a Duster. Mine was not that cool.


----------



## 489tad

Hey Fridge does that little white tag say 5th edition? That would be old.


----------



## summerfi

Fridge, the slip you posted showing wages for 1937 made me think of some things I have from my maternal grandfather's estate. The book on the left is a book he recorded his time in. He worked in sawmills all his life. This book is from 1946, so pretty late in his career since he died in 1954. The middle book is Hardwood Lumber Rules from 1917. I imagine he used this or similar books frequently in his job. The right book is West Virginia Motor Vehicle Laws from 1925. It is interesting he would have this book since he never owned a vehicle in his life, and as far as I know he never drove.

I love old stuff like this, especially if it pertains to my ancestors. I have quite a bit of it, and my siblings have come to think of me as the family historian. I've built special boxes to keep family keepsakes in. Mom's side of the family is in a cherry box. Dad's side is in a figured maple box. My immediate family keepsakes are in a wormy chestnut box.


----------



## TheFridge

That's awesome bob. I got a framing square and some harbor freight chisels. But hey. It's something.

Yes. 5th edition. Has 1917 on title page.


----------



## tacky68

Fridge: Cool slip. The bottom stamp"Western Electric" is "Ma Bell"--the phone company. My father worked for

them for 31+ plus years, 1955-86. He still has a bunch of his old pay stubs from the early years-cool.

Tim.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, awesome cars.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's some posh cabinetry in that back seat.


----------



## terryR

3/4" of snow here.
Everything within an hour is shut down.
Except the hospital, I bet.


----------



## jmartel

55 and Sunny today. But it won't last long. Going back into the overcast rainy 40's starting tomorrow again.


----------



## duckmilk

Slow Tuesday, guess Stef is busy with his new huge demo work.
The snow went south and east of us by a good bit. It was interesting to see on the news, all the wrecks on the interstates leading out of Dallas.
Finallly got up to 28 today, had a low of 11 this morning.


----------



## bandit571

"Do-Do-Do, looking out my back door" 









Maybe 6" out there….


----------



## chrisstef

I havent even stepped on site yet lol. Weve made some changes recently to try and alleviate myself from spending so much time in the field and more time estimating, developing new business and increasing efficiency. It'll be a slow transition but im trying to spoon feed it instead of just dumping anew guy into the fire.


----------



## duckmilk

> Weve made some changes recently to try and alleviate myself from spending so much time in the field and more time estimating, developing new business and increasing efficiency.
> 
> - chrisstef


So…more time sitting in a heated office and less time freezing your nads off??? ;-)


----------



## DLK

That's not snow. This is snow:

My front door.










My back yard.









Plow got my mailbox, it was completely buried and knocked over.










Another foot of snow has fallen after these photos were taken. The path walls are now over my waist, about a meter high. But we each have our own troubles.


----------



## jimintx

a remarkable thread - really!


----------



## jmartel

JPissed. Found out today that the town has placed a moratorium on building permits for at least the next 6 months, so there goes me being able to get a permit for the shop. I'm done with dealing with them. I've tried to be a good citizen and do things properly but they are apparently not wanting my money. Shop is going forward regardless.


----------



## summerfi

Don, looks like it's time to shovel the roof.

That sucks Jmad. What is the penalty if you get caught building without a permit?


----------



## DLK

> Don, looks like it s time to shovel the roof.
> 
> That sucks Jmad. What is the penalty if you get caught building without a permit?
> 
> - summerfi


Roof was half shoved Monday and will be finished Tomorrow. They said the roof was 5 feet deep with snow.

(Note the they. I hire people to shovel my roof. I'm not stupid.)


----------



## chrisstef

Oh hell no combo. Thats substantially too much.


----------



## jmartel

> Don, looks like it s time to shovel the roof.
> 
> That sucks Jmad. What is the penalty if you get caught building without a permit?
> 
> - summerfi


The GC I hired says in 27 years he's only seen one job get found out about not having a permit and the fine was just $500 and 2 weeks of stoppage.


----------



## terryR

cannot imagine shoveling snow off rooftops. seriously.

JHonest, I never intended to get a permit down here. I was afraid to tell you guys since it sounded too backwards. But I can exceed codes, and not share the wealth. carry on.


----------



## jmartel

I'm not against permits in general. You and I would do it above and beyond code, but a lot of people wouldn't. But they gotta at least be reasonable about it. At this point it's unreasonable and I'm just continuing on regardless. I should have had my shop built by now and no real work has been done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy crap Don, 5' of snow on the roof, I'd send the fam on vacation & water that isht till the roof caved in then sell the vacant lot! Much easier to move south with a check in your wallet than moving truck full of stuff.

Dito on permits, enough involuntary sharing going on around here already, I know what needs to be done, I know how to do it right and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Tim457

3/4" of snow and Alabama shuts it all down. 5 feet and combo shrugs and people drive to work and school, lol. I guess it's all about what you're prepared for.

Your permit people suck. If they're at that level I imagine them being so ridiculous that they would make you tear it down if you didn't have a permit. Maybe you just need to figure out which palms to grease.


----------



## jmartel

What makes it worse is that I'm not even doing anything crazy here. I'm taking a rotting old building that doesn't have a foundation down, and putting in a new one that's up to or above current code that will look nice. You would think they would want people to have nice new things given how pricey of an area it is here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JBrightSide, you get to build it anyway you'd like now; having the footprint, sq ft, and ceiling height you originally wanted.

Stef is the reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## jmartel

I think I'm going to keep the smaller sqft, just so that if something does happen and I get turned in, I don't have to do extra stuff to prove it's OK. Going to push for the 12ft ceilings though.


----------



## summerfi

Be sure to document everything. If it ends up in court some day, you'll need to be able to demonstrate that the county was unreasonable in it's timing for issuing building permits.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JCautious.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jrebel, Eff em', build it the way you want, these people draw their salaries from YOUR taxes, you're the boss, don't let them forget that!


----------



## DLK

> Holy crap Don, 5 of snow on the roof, I d send the fam on vacation & water that isht till the roof caved in then sell the vacant lot! Much easier to move south with a check in your wallet than moving truck full of stuff.
> - bigblockyeti


Too late I have moved 3 truck loads (8 by 12 Uhaul) so far. I think there will be two more. Besides the check will be bigger if I sell the house while it is intact…. if I can sell it. Anybody want to buy my RV/Toy hauler ?


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, job hunt is ramping up. I have a couple phone screens set up with a couple of companies. One this afternoon, and then with another company early next week. Thankfully I know people at both locations, which is invaluable in the process.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Godspeed Todd! Having an insider is excellent, hope it pays off brother.

Job interviewing is sucking my soul.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, I think moving ahead is a good plan. Like Bob said document and take pics of everything in case they come back on you. I also think it's smart to follow the initial footprint guidelines, but yeah, build that mother as tall as you want - as long as you're not blocking views neighbors shouldn't stir a ruckus. Are you still going to pour the slab bigger for future expansion? I like that plan.

Edit: Thanks Tony. Are you still hitting it hard?


----------



## jmartel

No view blocking. Neighbors to one side are in the woods and have expressed dislike towards town permit office. Empty lot to the other side. Other side of empty lot is down the hill, and I haven't met the guy but given the lifted diesel 3/4 ton, 3ish motorcycles and big flag hanging out I don't think we'll have an issue. Garage has 3-4 big trees around it and is lower than the road/front half of my property so you wouldn't be able to see it much anyway.

G'luck on the job hunt, Todd. You go show them who's boss.


----------



## chrisstef

Go get em tiger todd.


----------



## terryR

Good luck with job huntin' guys. Cannot imagine. In my experience, the ICU was always looking for night shift workers.

well crap,


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, still staying in CO or looking to OH?

I'm getting out of OH, finally, wife got final approval to work remotely yesterday and talking to lenders today to confirm they'll lend what we know we can afford to allow shopping (with the ability to act instantly) when a deal comes up before having to market where we're at. The wheels are picking up speed!

Terry, one of the dads in preschool pickup line is an ER nurse and less than 15 minutes from work they'll let him work any extra time he wants, even as little as 1/2 hour at a time. Money, healthcare and oil will always have jobs available.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, still CO, atleast for now. CO is where the money is, and my wife's heart, currently. She loves the looking at the mountains. I'd like to work another year here - stock pile (pay down the house more) and then go to the land of financial freedom. I'm over having a desk job. I need some knapping in my life.

Good luck, you're wanting to go South, right?


----------



## jmartel

> Money, healthcare and *oil* will always have jobs available.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Not really true with the oil guys anymore. With the oil prices as low as they are right now, there's a lot of oil patch workers out of jobs. The harder to get stuff up in the arctic isn't as viable until the price goes above $75/barrel again. My company has a bunch of tugs and ATBs (oil carrier barges & tugs) tied up in the gulf of mexico right now because they can't hire them out. Some of our big tugs that were getting crazy daily rates a few years ago can't even find any takers at 25% of the daily cost.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yep, heading south, NC or more likely SC as of now.

Jidleboats, that surprises me, when my cousin was a sophomore at KYU 2 years ago, Exxon (?) was lining up to pay co-op kids $30+/hr. in west Texas covering most expenses, a decent chunk of change for unskilled labor and not a lot of opportunity to spend it in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## rad457

> Good luck with job huntin' guys. Cannot imagine. In my experience, the ICU was always looking for night shift workers.
> 
> well crap,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Good save!
Thanks for supporting Canada, some good things come from Free Trade, luv them pop ups!

Last house we had a "noncompilaent" garden shed (10' x 20 ') $250.00 penality when we sold, new shop went with all the permits and had to laugh at the inspectors that did show up.


----------



## jmartel

> Yep, heading south, NC or more likely SC as of now.
> 
> Jidleboats, that surprises me, when my cousin was a sophomore at KYU 2 years ago, Exxon (?) was lining up to pay co-op kids $30+/hr. in west Texas covering most expenses, a decent chunk of change for unskilled labor and not a lot of opportunity to spend it in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


What's really messed up is the main company that owns mine and those boats got a contract for moving oil north of Alaska/Canada and part of the contract stated that they needed a brand new Barge/Tug combo. There's combos that we already own that would work that are sitting idle, but because they are older than about 5-10 years old, the oil company doesn't want to use them. So all this money is being poured into the design (by my current company), and building of new boats.

Same goes for a lot of the PSV's in the gulf. Supply boats that go out to oil rigs. Sitting idle, can't find work. They make a perfect platform for a trawling fishing boat conversion because you just need to add 2 decks to the already open back and it's ready to go. EPA considers it to be a "new" vessel due to the scope of the conversion and requires tier 4 engines that have DEF/SCR's. The engines have just been released and are super hard to get a hold of. So, more boats that are just going to be scrapped instead of being put to use. Just seems wasteful.


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck on the job search Todd.

Jmart, just call it a remodel and skip the permit. From your description of the layout, it sounds like it could be years before they even discovered anything.

WTI oil is flirting with $64 right now. West Texas oil jobs are ramped up now, but I don't want to move to Midland to find work. I was a petroleum landman in my previous job, it was located in Fort Worth but I was able to work from home 4 days a week.


----------



## TheFridge

It's official. Hell hath frozen over. I'm expecting white walkers next week. Need to knap me some dragon glass.










Finally got the DP done. Vibration and runout way down.










The I gotta finish the dovetail saw. Then I'm gonna refurb another piece of equipment or 2. Probably that unisaw with the goose egg to the left of the drill press.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why so pink?


----------



## chrisstef

You guys are having one heck of an interesting winter down there Fridge. They call in the National Guard for all that snow?


----------



## AnthonyReed

...oh and, DP.


----------



## ToddJB

Love that DP's table, Fridge.

The Uni, is that a second? No, judgment here (owner of 3), just curious.


----------



## summerfi

Man, Fridge must be exhausted from shoveling all that snow. Around here we would call that a light frost.


----------



## TheFridge

Tony. It's my color. I feel it exudes the energy of creativity. Or it's just the color of the cheapest 1/4" hardwood ply I could find. The former sounds better.

Yes. DP 

Yeah this is my second paid day off of work and there is likely to be a third tomorrow because of "winter weather".

Yeah the table is a hoss and I got room for a cross slide and for a ZC typical DP table like area. Yes that's #2. I'm still wondering what I'm gonna do if my buddy gives me his old jet supersaw (?) with the sliding table. So many options. So little time.

Yeah bob, winter is our weakness. Now, I bet I could outdig anyone in the middle of summer without dying though


----------



## Slyy

Combo, hell no on all that snow. I don't even know where to start.

JCodeBreaker that's super frustrating on the moratorium, due diligence in documentation as you go ahead is spot on i think.

Todd, good luck on the new-new job search. Eff the deskjob, never had one, don't really ever want one. 
The wife was looking at future child care costs and was wondering how many days a month I work (more specifically weekdays) and she reminded me I only work 12 days a month, and only 8 weekdays in that. Makes me take stock that my job/schedule ain't half bad most days.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Idle boats, vain oil companies, damn EPA, sounds like a mess. Wonder if there's a fishing boat conversion (custom per application) that could be palletized to drop onto an existing deck so as to not be considered new construction? I think most small time operators would be doing everything possible to avoid more expensive, failure prone systems on their engines as well.


----------



## summerfi

Fridge, your comment about digging in the summer heat prompts me to tell a story about how I started my working career. My first summer job was digging footings by hand on a large construction project where my dad was a carpenter. I had just turned 15. The rest of the digging crew was college students. I thought it was going to kill me. At the end of the day, all I could do was go home and lay on the bed till morning. After a couple of days my dad asked the super how I was doing. He said OK, but it looked like I was killing snakes. I needed to slow down. I wasn't about to quit though because I was making about $50 a week, and that was more money than I'd ever seen before. As I recall the wage was $1.25 an hour.

After about a week my dad needed a new carpenter's helper, and the super told him to go pick one from the summer crew. Of course he picked me, and boy was I glad. I went to work hanging paneling and putting up trim, and that was so much easier than digging footings in the hot sun. After several more days the State discovered I wasn't 16 yet and they made me quit. I was very disappointed, but there was nothing I could do. And that's how my working life began in 1964.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I started humping bricks to my grandpa and the other masons when I was 14, I too got told that wasn't allow at my age so we had to fib a bit of the scope of exactly what I was doing. It worked out OK but I was specifically kept on residential jobs only as there were too many people that might start asking questions on commercial jobs. I do remember it was back breaking work.


----------



## ToddJB

I was 12 working at the local funeral home. Everything is legal if you pay in cash.


----------



## 489tad

JMart if you go forward with the build it couldn't hurt to staple an orange menu or something on the side to, um, in the event someone gets hungry, that's why it's there.


----------



## jmartel

> I was 12 working at the local funeral home. Everything is legal if you pay in cash.
> 
> - ToddJB


I was 14 and worked at a marina on the docks. Pumped gas for people, cleaned bathrooms, and set up for parties. Mostly sat around with a fishing pole listening to old crusty guys stories. $5/hr cash ain't bad, but it all went to food and gas for my jetski.


----------



## Slyy

Oh, first jobs!

15 and spent some damn hot summers working for my dad pulling weeds, trimming hedges, and edging god knows how many miles of curb as well as the occasional fun of helping shock fish on the odd rumor that some frat guy threw a piranha in Theta Pond.


----------



## summerfi

If you're ready to rip your marriage apart, this might just be the table saw for you. Marital Table Saw


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah but it doesn't come with a fence which might be needed after you use it.


----------



## summerfi

We have some real geniuses in this area. Read this ad:

*Wood cheep - $100*
I've got almost two cords of fire wood fore sale. Its dry and split. If u are interested in it then u move it. I have no way to. Asking 125 dollars cheaper than Haney one els.it will sale quick first come!!!!


----------



## TheFridge

That reads like the life story of popcorn sutton the moonshiner.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jkeepfightingthesystem, this guy has some pretty neat maple in your neck of the woods. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/256745#reply-4369649


----------



## Knockonit

Amazing the work ethic, older folks have versus the now generation.

I grew up on a horse and cattle ranch, and well the work never ends, starts at an hour before sun up and i you are lucky an hour after, with meals in between, 
at 14 petitioned the old man to let me move to phoenix, the big city, and lived with my uncle, till i could afford to rent a room. I went to work in the family construction biz. first job was site clean up and straightening nails and putt'm back in the wood kegs, digging out house holes and carting dirt and stuff to make the smell go away. lol, sure wished i'd known about diesel fuel to burn it, (learned that in the corp, in a far away land.)
anyhow, i'm almost 70 and still get up before the sun, and spend all day on the move, I own a small const. company, and enjoy every day with what i do, spend the evenings when i've enough energy in the shop, doing stuff. seems like i never get enough done, so figure i'm not gonna run outta things to do very soon.

have 3 son in laws, who whine and cry about how hard they work, lol, two of them get like 8 weeks of vacation a year, i mean camon. anyhow,

i'm a happy guy, got my health, my shop, the old gal (married 46 years next month) what the heck else is there in this world
Rj in Az


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful grounds Jake.

My first was at 13 years old, pulling a scraper with a D4.


----------



## Tim457

> Finally got the DP done. Vibration and runout way down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


That thing's a hoss, what all did you do to refurb it, Fridge?


----------



## bandit571

Stocking Grocery Shelves, bagging and carrying out Groceries…..$1.25/hr Helping a Farmer bale hay….and put it up in the barn….$5/day…

Worked in a Salad Factory in Akron area…making "Tater Salad"...by hand…...we would mix in the cooked spuds with just a bare arm. Elbow deep in the stuff….still have trouble eating the stuff.


----------



## rad457

Think the first job I actually got paid to do was clean out the cattle shelter, fork and wheelbarrow, 20 dollars! Don't really want to figure out the hourly rate. Ahhhh, life on the farm. Thinking about it that wheelbarrow was home made with a spoke cast wheel!


----------



## JayT

I mowed yards and delivered newspapers starting about 9 years old, my first "real" job at 14 was detasseling corn-had to be up and on the bus at 3:30 am.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> *Wood cheep - $100*
> I ve got almost two cords of fire wood fore sale. Its dry and split. If u are interested in it then u move it. I have no way to. Asking 125 dollars cheaper than Haney one els.it will sale quick first come!!!!


I'm always finding ads like this and chuckling about them. Mebbe if mor peeple wuz legitimate, id fine sumthin els to do.


----------



## summerfi

It's raining here today. That's right. Raining in Montana in January. Weird.


----------



## TheFridge

Everything but paint tim. It took 3 grown men to stand it. It's s beast.

3 words bob. Hell. Frozen over.


----------



## ToddJB

We're rocking this, Bob


----------



## terryR

Naw, Fridge, hell is stating to thaw slowly.
some serious mud around here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that's about what we are running here Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

"Denver, the California of Colorado"

Things went well yesterday for the interview. Have a call with the hiring manager tomorrow


----------



## JayT

Good sign, Todd. Is this for another sales job?


----------



## ToddJB

Yep.


----------



## ShaneA

Leaving the banking field after all these years Todd?


----------



## jmartel

Good sign, Todd. Hope it works out for you.

Tiling is finished. Will be grouting tomorrow night. Then should be installing shower glass on Saturday. Maybe trim as well? Guess I should start working on the vanity at some point.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gangster ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

You can take the banker out of the bank but you can't take the bank out of the banker.

JMoodyShower.


----------



## ToddJB

The Mrs did a great job, J


----------



## jmartel

> The Mrs did a great job, J
> 
> - ToddJB


Them's fighting words. She likes to think she helped a lot, but reality is different.

Finished up the thinset over the bedroom heated flooring mats, so now I'll be able to turn that on for some heating. The power bill has been abysmal the last couple months since the bathroom doesn't have any insulation in the ceiling above it yet.


----------



## TheFridge

I hate tile. Like, really a lot. Bravo.

No matter what. Always one pin on the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## TheFridge

Anyone want to see what it looks like to be 19 and shoot 12ga bird shot through your hand by picking it up by the barrel and the resulting plastic surgery? Still has all the digits. By hole I mean hole.


----------



## TheFridge

> Hello Wood Elves,
> Just wanted to pay it forward and pass on a massive 16,000 set of woodoworking plans I came across that are spectacular, amazing for beginners and professionals alike, with a new plan added every month.
> Enjoy ... Here s the link … https://tinyurl.com/y7nd3enk
> 
> Make sure to post your pix of your finished project. We d love to see it!
> 
> - WaterJedi


 You are a disgrace to the Jedi.


----------



## jmartel

> Hello Wood Elves,
> Just wanted to pay it forward and pass on a massive 16,000 set of woodoworking plans I came across that are spectacular, amazing for beginners and professionals alike, with a new plan added every month.
> Enjoy ... Here s the link … https://tinyurl.com/y7nd3enk
> 
> Make sure to post your pix of your finished project. We d love to see it!
> 
> - WaterJedi
> 
> You are a disgrace to the Jedi.
> 
> - TheFridge


Apparently Anakin missed one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I got the tips of a couple toes in something similar; 13yo, 20 ga, #8 shot.


----------



## ToddJB

You tried to pick up a shotgun with your toes?


----------



## DLK

I wonder if they could automatically block any post containing "tinyurl.com" and ban the poster.


----------



## ToddJB

If that do, you'd have just been banned! NOOOOO!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rested it on my shoe.


----------



## duckmilk

Love the drill press Fridge.


----------



## duckmilk

Fingers crossed for you Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

My pawpaw dropped his shotgun and it shot him in the butt. He was also electrocuted and it blew his toes off. So it could always be worse tony  did you ever do that again?

Ditto toddles










Thoughts so far. I'd say it works ok. There is some slop in how the blade sits. Works pretty good in use. Adjusting isn't quite a pain but it's close.


----------



## TheFridge

I'll take it down if you're squeamish.


----------



## DLK

> If that do, you d have just been banned! NOOOOO!
> 
> - ToddJB


Ha, ha ha. You are right. See you later.


----------



## duckmilk

Naw, seen worse injuries to horses Fridge, so it doesn't bother me. I can't speak for others though.


----------



## tacky68

Fridge: Nope, leave it up. A good reminder. I watched my four left fingertips go through the table saw almost nine

years ago, and now I have a sick curiosity about incidents like that. Thank you for posting.

Tim.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never again Fridge.

BYo could fix that.

Is that a friend Fridge?


----------



## TheFridge

A cousin tony.

He was in Venice which is about as far in the boonies as you can get south of New Orleans. In a boat.


----------



## chrisstef

Hand like hole. Black as your soul.


----------



## chrisstef

Byo would use his collection of spare scrote skin as a patch. Dutchman style.


----------



## TheFridge

Break out marking knife. We have some work to do boys…


----------



## theoldfart

This is Kevin's wife Sue. He took a bad fall while skiing on Wednesday, gave himself a severe concussion, and spent the night in the ER trauma center. He's home now but needs to rest and let his brain recover - no TV, no computer screens, no reading, etc. It may be a few days before he's back online.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn! Best wishes for you Kevin.

Thank you very much Sue! Keep us posted please.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Thank you Sue

Tell Kev to cut out the dangerous activity and best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## DLK

Thank Sue. Kevin is among my favorite sane people here. Give him my best wishes and tell him to dream of Ford pattern auger bits.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh man, not a good start to a Friday! Hopefully Kevin recovers quickly! Concussions are no fun


----------



## ShaneA

^damn, got to watch out for the shots to the bean. That stinks!


----------



## summerfi

Sue, thanks for sharing the news. Tell Kevin we're all pulling for him here. Wishing for his speedy recovery. We need him back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sue, that's terrible news! But obviously relieved it's not worse at the same time. Oh my… Pls extend 'best wishes' from all my fam here in Illinois to both of you! Get well soon, OF!


----------



## JayT

Sue, thanks for letting us know about Kevin and very glad it wasn't worse. Wishing him a fast recovery.

Now, who's going to be the voice of reason in this online asylum until OF gets back?


----------



## chrisstef

I nominate fridge ^

Very appreciative of the news Sue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Reason is overrated.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm not overrated tony. That hurts.

No more skis for old farts. Get well bud.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was unaware that you were a practitioner Fridge. Sorry for marginalizing your basis.


----------



## bandit571

Get well as soon as you can…but don't rush it…..us Olde Phartes have to learn to take things a bit easier….let the youngsters handle the dangerous stuff.


----------



## jmartel

> No more skis for old farts.
> 
> - TheFridge


For real, switch to a board instead.

Heal up, Kev.


----------



## ToddJB

Thank you, Sue, we appreciate the news and we'd love updates as you're available to give them. Tell Kevin we love him and he'll only have complete a few short physical and mental challenges before we welcome him back into the fold.

Phone interview with Area VP of Sales was this morning - she was a robot. Literally have no idea how I did.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've run into two of those so far Todd. Where do they build those monotone, soulless, monstrosities? Fun dates I bet.


----------



## Mosquito

Up here in MN, probably.

For those of you who don't know the reference, and need a chuckle (it's hilarious because it's so true)
http://www.pbs.org/video/tpt-documentaries-how-talk-minnesotan/


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pretty amusing. Reminded me of Bob Newhart.


----------



## DLK

Ya, Mos. Is da same here in da UP, but with more of der snow.


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you, Sue. Do you have hope that this will knock some sense into his head? ...Me neither. Life is a risk, so we deal with it. Take good care of TOF, and may he recover quickly.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Tile is GREAT JContractor!

Fridge, no squeam here. Far from the worst I've seen, likes they BYo'd that hand job!
Checking for sphincter tone at the business end of a shotty is a bad way to start/end a day.

Job hunt sounds promising Todd, you just trying to sneak out before another change-up/take-over happens? Guess that stuff is inevitable with smaller companies getting progressively gobbled up by bigger and bigger fish.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> For real, switch to a board instead.
> 
> Heal up, Kev.
> 
> - jmartel


No way, Kev needs a crotch rocket, a GSXR 1000!
Heal up quick, still lots of packing & house shopping to do.


----------



## ToddJB

> Job hunt sounds promising Todd, you just trying to sneak out before another change-up/take-over happens? Guess that stuff is inevitable with smaller companies getting progressively gobbled up by bigger and bigger fish.
> 
> - Slyy


Actually, it's more around losing respect for those above me. I don't view them as good people and can't put any faith in them having anyone but their own interests in mind.


----------



## TheFridge

Man. It must suck to work in that kind of atmosphere. I've been lucky enough to be surrounded by supervisors who want me to succeed. Probably because it makes their life easier but hey. My back is strong. And they weren't a holes. So I'd call it a win.


----------



## jmartel

> My back is strong.
> 
> - TheFridge


And yet your wrists are so limp.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin rest and heal up.

Todd keep the faith, you will land in a decent place. F the robot lady.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, I don't think robot lady is necessarily bad, she just doesn't give Todd any inkling as to how it went lol


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the info Sue and for thinking of us. We have a huge liking for Kevin here and wish him a speedy recovery.

Hope it works out Todd.



> Byo would use his collection of spare scrote skin as a patch. Dutchman style.
> 
> - chrisstef


That would just make the hand itch in public places.


----------



## DLK

Hey Bob, I got the roof shoveled:










Picture taken during todays sunny afternoon.


----------



## summerfi

That looks great Don. Now you're all set for the next dumping. We're having a warm spell here (just above freezing in the afternoons) and our snow is slowly melting.


----------



## 489tad

Mos you are right. I shouldn't have, she's just doing her job. I usually don't react that.


----------



## duckmilk

Lost a good friend of mine and fellow alumnus J.C. Dodd in a helicopter crash 2 nights ago in NM. He was the pilot and 4 others on board also died. One survived. He had previously posted a poem on facebook in honor of a friend he had lost and it was re-posted in his honor:

Flight is freedom in its purest form,
To dance with the clouds which follow a storm;

To roll and glide, to wheel and spin,
To feel the joy that swells within;

To leave the earth with its troubles and fly, 
And know the warmth of a clear spring sky;

Then back to earth at the end of a day,
Released from the tensions which melted away.

Should my end come while I am in flight, 
Whether brightest day or darkest night;

Spare me your pity and shrug off the pain, 
Secure in the knowledge that I'd do it again;

For each of us is created to die,
And within me I know,
I was born to fly.

Gary Claude Stoker

Here is his Hall of Fame induction in the school we both attended.

https://www.nmmi.edu/alumni/hall-of-fame-eminence/2010-cw4-j-c-dodd-usa-ret-1978-hs/

No need to send condolences to *me* guys, for the reasons given in the last three lines of the poem. I just thought I would share something about a man who was pretty extraordinary.


----------



## DLK

> That looks great Don. Now you re all set for the next dumping. We re having a warm spell here (just above freezing in the afternoons) and our snow is slowly melting.
> 
> - summerfi


Us too. 40 degrees today. Which means more snow on the way.


----------



## theoldfart

Good morning, my watchers are letting me check in! Getting back only feet, I lost something like ten hours or so. Pretty weird. My daughter and son dropped everything and flew in from CA so along with my wife I'm in good hands. I'll check back in latter, typing is hard.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad you're doing better OF.

As someone who does not enjoy flying, I appreciate the fact that there are some who do.

A view from my office










My office


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for checking in, Kev.

Duck, thanks for sharing.

I'm hanging with (distracting) a buddy tonight who's dad (early 60s) just got moved to hospice fairly suddenly. Cancer sucks.


----------



## carguy460

Dang - a lot has happened around here in the 2 years since I last posted…can't believe they haven't censored this group yet…

Good to still see some familiar names still floating around here.

Odd timing for me to pop in, I just read that post from Duck about his friend passing away - my condolences. We have a connection though, you went to NMMI and I played football against NMMI in high school…crazy small world…

Carry on fellas…I shall be lurking around again…


----------



## CL810

Glad to hear you're doing better Kevin! Now put on a pair of real pants and get back to the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Whats up jason? Hope all is well.


----------



## jmartel

Kevin, Glad to hear you are up and about. Heal up quick.

Ballin shower.










Still gotta put in the rainfall shower head, ceiling paint, install the toilet, make/install vanity, and trim. Ended up running out of working time to finish grouting the floor, so I gotta pick up a mini bucket of epoxy grout to finish that off.

One of the cats was pleased to discover the heated floor works.










Also sold off the red bike today. So, back down to 3 scoots, unfortunately.


----------



## TheFridge

JNailedIt, they are a bit dainty but I make them work. Ballin shower. Makes me want to do dirty things in it invloving cats. Not necessarily yours. But a possibility nonetheless.

Trying to work in a tasteful sonny and Cher reference in reference to skiing but I'm failing because i know I probably shouldn't.

Todd, no lie.


----------



## theoldfart

Good news, I still know my name, more progress reports later. Not supposed to be here


----------



## 489tad

Thank you for sharing Duck.

Hello Kevin.

I received a message from Belibaby. Shes new to woodworking and looking for friendship. Blah blah blah. Deleted!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Good news, I still know my name, more progress reports later. Not supposed to be here
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I'm still recovering 3.5 years after my accident. Day to day can sometimes feel demoralizing. On the other hand, I am still improving (when viewed over the longer term). I highly recommend getting an assessment for and taking (if indicated) vision therapy. You (and Sue) should read this article (www.thevisiontherapycenter.com/discovering-vision-therapy/brain-injury-and-vision-study-shows-patients-improve-after-vision-therapy) as a primer. FWIW, I had all the symptoms and condition mentioned as a result of my accident.

Keep positive, get rest when you need it and keep us posted.


----------



## summerfi

You can't keep a good Old Fart down. Nice to see you sneaking back when the watchers aren't watching, Kevin.


----------



## TheFridge

Yep, they have a tendency to linger.

It took me years to remember things when I got into an accident. I do remember refusing ambulance because I didn't want to pay 700$. I signed an X because I couldn't remember my name. The police thought I was messing with them until my mom showed up and reamed every person in sight when they kept trying different breathalyzers. They thought I was drunk. Nope. Just the effects 2 cars hitting each other head on at 55 mph.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks great, Jmart!

Dan, she wrote me too.


----------



## terryR

Good stuff, JWarm.

Glad you are better, Ol' Fart.


----------



## duckmilk

Ballin shower is right Jmart. Good job!

Happy to hear from you Kev!


----------



## Tim457

> Good news, I still know my name, more progress reports later. Not supposed to be here
> 
> - theoldfart


Glad to hear you're doing well, but don't mess around with a concussion. You can really make the symptoms last a lot longer. Yo brain needs rest man.

Ballin shower JVilla. I didn't see attaching a swing and/or seat on the to do list.


----------



## ToddJB

Gus is going under the knife today. He's had a lump on his head for a year now, but the last over the few months it skyrocketed up to the size of cutie tangelo. I requested that they just get him loopy, give him a local and cut it off. Got a call from the Dr today right before surgery. She was trying to talk me into having the thing taken to the lab to be tested for cancer. I said no. Then she said well, if it is cancer, the lump might grow back and might have to go in and cut it out again. And I said if we don't test it, and a lump grows back, then won't we have cut it off again anyway? Yes, but…..... and this circular conversation went on for awhile. I finally had to say, "Ma'am, I love my dog, but if he has cancer he will die of cancer." There was a bit of a pause and she said, "Well, there are many ways to own a dog".

On that statement, we agreed.


----------



## theoldfart

Ortho says the shoulder will be ok, just really bad bruising. Still not 100% but working on it. Pretty sure ski season may be done and woodworking is on hold. We had to postpone moving as well. Thanks agin for the positive posts, they are appreciated. We'll see how things are going tomorrow, see you then.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My sister in law is a vet, the low pressure sales kind, and they had two dogs. Now down to one, they are not dog freaks by any means and for better or worse some docs are. She's dealt with all kinds from owners whose dogs have had plastic surgery, chemo for cancer and even vasectomies instead of neutering for the sake of vanity all the way down to folks who want to fight over $20 for the most basic of vaccinations. I know for some it can be tough to draw that line, especially when the family pet really becomes a member of the family.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to hear, Kev.

Yeti, yeah, and I get it. I definitely have the internal struggle, but I just can't reconcile treating him medically like a human.


----------



## bigblockyeti

For what it's worth, I hope it's not cancer and Gus recovers quickly at minimal expense.

OF, heal up, having to postpone a move would be a big enough headache by itself, injury not withstanding.


----------



## terryR

The vet here is crazy about over treating our pets, too. I guess most people are crazy to protect them for f'in stupid reasons?

When our last cat was ill with general non-specific symptoms, the vet wanted to do $300 worth of tests to find the problem. Probably cancer, we both agreed. No thanks, buddy. The kitty slowly worsened and died here at home; buried in our small plot for critters. We miss him, but the other cats can benefit from an extra $300 worth of food and toys.


----------



## ShaneA

Pet medical expenses are subjective for sure. Lots of variables there. I guess I just have a monetary limit, what it is?...I don't know, but figure I will know it when it see. Cancer treatment probably falls beyond the scope of investment. When the last dog went, I threw a few extra hundred after a "lost cause" because it made me feel better about myself, lol. But a few thousand? Nah, I will get a new pooch. No judgment either way though.


----------



## Mosquito

For what it's worth Todd, we had a dog that had cancer. We opted to just do meds but not surgery, etc. They gave her 3-5 months. We moved 3 years after that, and she came with us. She ended up living 6 years afterwards, before it came back pretty hard and she was gone in about 3 months after that. Never know what you're going to end up with.

The other thing about talking with Vets is that they're vets. They likely have a huge passion for animals, and most vets I've known (not talking vet-techs, actual dr. vets), are not very strapped for cash either, which makes it a lot easier to decide in favor of 'whatever it takes'


----------



## rad457

Last Dog total cost $200.00 over 18 years, Current Mutt, about 2 - 3 thou. so far, (12 years)! Love my Dog but with plans for travel more sad to say this probably our last one? Bought a trailer so he can travel with us for a few more years hopefully.


----------



## ToddJB

Surgery is done. He's drunk, but fine. The Mrs will pick him up in a couple hours.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, I totally understand the answer you gave the Doc. You're a good owner.


----------



## JayT

Todd, another that agrees with your stance.

I was lucky to have a vet that was practical as well as caring and didn't push expensive treatments that he didn't feel would truly help the animal. Each time after losing a pet, he also took the time to send a hand written note.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear Gus is healing up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're in good hands KEv.

That is a spectacular view Paul.

JSexyShower. Cute cat.

Best thoughts for Gus. I love animals and understand peoples expenditures on them, truly. Yet, some vets leverage guilt in order to fill their coffers it seems, makes me want to punch or choke or cut. Lay out the options, fine; but take the guilt trip and shove it up your a$$.


----------



## ToddJB

All the dogs are going to be making fun of him for awhile. Thankfully chicks dig scars.


----------



## chrisstef

The Skullet! Party on Gus. Party on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It looks cool Gus.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gus reminds me of Doug.


----------



## theoldfart

mmmm Cone of Shame! Squirrel!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## duckmilk

It was your call Todd, not the vet's. I am a vet, no longer practicing. I would present the options, explain the pros and cons and offer advice if asked. But, it is the owner's animal and they have the decision to make, not me.

A friend of my mother's once said to me, "you must '*just love*' animals", to which I replied, "no, I like and care about animals and their welfare". (I do *love* my own.) I went into the profession because I really did like animals and medicine, and wanted to be able to care for them. But, a veterinarian, or any other medical professional, needs to be objective and rational to make good judgments.

Disclaimer: I was a large animal vet and did very little small animal work.

Todd, if you hook Gus up to your tv, do you think you will get better reception?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, thanks for the visual. For some reason I couldn't where it was from. Sigh, don't like being stupid!


----------



## Slyy

Kev, somehow missed your crash post! Glad to see you seem to be feeling better and healing.

Todd I'm with you on the fur babies, I love the hell outa mine, but at the same time I'm highly unlikely to spend thousands of dollars on them. Happy to see Gus is doing better, minus a little pride wounding when he hangs with his boys. 
Speaking of furbabies









Pulled a first today too, First ever "Positive for the Flu"!
Tamiflu now onboard.

Also finally got tires for my Delta 20" bandsaw, glad I got it for "free", tires set my back $250!


----------



## Tugboater78

Hey fellas, hope all are well, and had a good holiday season. Looks like i am about 800 poats behind.

But anyway, just thought id check in, been busy as hell working on the future homestead. Contractor broke ground on the 18×24 addition basement, right before we got hit by decent snow and now rain. I now have a pool!

Some other projects ive been working on…









Crates for all the canning jars we have acquired… used up lots of scrap wood.

And today i started on this..


----------



## jmartel

Bike is now set up as a utility vehicle. That makes it practical, right?










Started milling up the vanity tonight. Got the top gluing now.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Jake, $250 for the tires? Super happy mine had brand new ones when I got mine!

Hey Tug. Love to see some pics when you get a chance.

Looking good, Jscoot. Are you going to keep the other as your dedicated racer?


----------



## jmartel

Old bike is dedicated track bike now, yes. Gotta strip everything not essential off of it still to make it as light as possible.


----------



## Mosquito

Got the bearings on the radial arm saw swapped out for the new ones tonight, runs smoother, and surprisingly quieter. Hopefully I get a decent life out of it now…


----------



## putty

just read about your accident Kevin, glad you are doing better. Were you able to watch the playoff games or was television off limits?


----------



## theoldfart

Tv was off limits, my wife watched and gave me play by play. 1st half was depressing(from what I remember).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap that is an adorable pup. Heal up quick.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, you interested in a project?

$Free.99

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=190104


----------



## chrisstef

Oof. Thats a bit far and a bit beyond my capabilities. I do appreciate the heads up though.


----------



## ToddJB

Word.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. First interview call at the other company just wrapped up. Went well. Next round on Thursday. Still waiting to hear back from Robot Lady


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent.

Fuggin' slow robots.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, Peachtree had some two part tires for about $80, but apparently those haven't been manufactured for over a year now, so single piece urethane ones are the deal now. There are some less expensive rubber tires but i feel the money is worth the hassle of gluing and crowning rubber tires.

Been working in hospitals for over a decade now, can't believe this is my first flu. I can't NOT recommend this enough fellas. Pretty virulent strain floating out there this year!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Hey Tug. Love to see some pics when you get a chance.
> 
> - ToddJB


Of? The house?


----------



## Mosquito

I found out I 'get' to go to Chicago next week. Not a fan. But even less of a fan of having to fly out and back in to the airport with all the super bowl traffic… My return flight on Thursday is over double the cost of what my departure flight is on Tuesday lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Some drawers/trays, waiting for slides and holes drilled etc…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have to fly to Milwaukee Friday for my grandmas funeral. She lived a long life at just over 100years. I didn't bring a heavy coat to San Fran so I guess I'll have to pick something up. Then it's back home for a week or 2.

Glad your feeling better Kev.

Sorry about your dog Todd. I miss my animals almost as much as my wife.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear about your grandma, Paul. A century on the planet is something to be celebrated as well as mourned.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My condolences Paul.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Paul, sorry to hear that


----------



## bigblockyeti

Paul, glad grandma got as much time hear as she did but sorry for your loss nonetheless. Really stinks when someone is taken away long before their time comes which it sounds like she fortunately wasn't.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry to hear it Paul. Was she on the same side as your grandkids? 5 generations is pretty rare isn't it?


----------



## DanKrager

Paul, I'm so glad you had the opportunity to grow fond of your grandparents. Mine were long gone when I arrived. At the same time, I'm sorry for the loss.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry about your grandmother Paul. I fortunately grew up having all four grandparents in my life so I understand your loss.

Follow up visit to the doc this afternoon. I'm still sleeping a lot but my memory is better. Also just found out my late fathers 94 year old wife is in the hospital. Hopefully the doc will ok a plane trip.


----------



## woodcox

Wow Kevin! Glad it wasn't worse and your on the mend.

Sorry, Paul.

Wife's night stand downsized for rocking chair room. 








Looks good tug, stay busy.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Sorry for your loss Paul.

TOF-keep on getting better-don't overdo it though-give that grey matter time to settle down and let those synapses start firing correctly again

Good Luck on dads wife also


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks guys. She lived a long and fulfilled life.

Todd, she is the mother of my mother. My grandchild is my step daughters child. I hope I can be an influence in his life like my grandma was in mine.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, our move to CA has a lot to do with being near our grandkids.


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry to hear about that hammer. Our family tramp had a child early and her daughter made her a grandma at 35. That baby is the 5th gen.


----------



## rad457

> Paul, our move to CA has a lot to do with being near our grandkids.
> 
> - theoldfart


My Grangirls are the reason I am not living somewhere a lot warmer! LOL!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm hoping my in-laws will move south shortly after we do so I can space out my trips back to the mistake on the lake to once every 15 years or so.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear it Paul. My condolences to you and the family.

Glad you're improving Kev.

Whatcha making Tug?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto to all the above, Paul. Hope your family heals quickly, loss sucks.


----------



## Tugboater78

All progress on hold for 3 weeks…

Trim, finishing the drawers, electrical and dust collection to set up.

Its a New Yankee Routah table cabinet. Still gotta make a top when this part is done. I had the materials ready for the cabinet so started there first. Not to mention i ampretty tired of trying to find all my router crap.

Debating on investing in a ro kler or kreg top, but that mainly depends on the money situation when i get to that point.


----------



## Slyy

With the fellas on this one Paul. 100 years ain't shabby by any means, we should all be so lucky.

Looking good Justin.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill echo all the statements by the boys Paul. Sorry to hear about grams.

Nice table ya got going there tuggernuts.


----------



## 489tad

Paul I'm sorry about your grandmother.


----------



## TheFridge

That night stand is fire mr.cox


----------



## bandit571

For those evenings you just want to kick back, and get mellowed out….dial up Hot Tuna on youtube, and pick out "Funky #7" ......ever hear a Bass "GROWL"?


----------



## Slyy

Maybe it's just the flu, but nothing teaches that patience is a virtue like putting on these urethane bandsaw tires…..


----------



## TheFridge

Here's a tip. Use a clamp on one side. chuck up a piece of round rod about the size of a screw driver in a cordless drill and put it under the other (I have 5/16 rod from lowes laying around my shop) And spin it on. Once it's on, go a couple more revolutions and it'll spread the tension out more evenly. Takes maybe a minute per tire


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fridge with the slick technique.


----------



## Slyy

Essentially the technique Fridge, the fault may lie in my cheap quick-clamps from the Harbor Freight. Tires were noticeably easier to install on the much smaller C-Man 14" band saw, these tires were a bit thicker and less forgiving.


----------



## terryR

got some new tires for my bandsaw, too. directions suggest heating them in water until soft, then applying.


----------



## Slyy

I think you left them in a bit too long Terry. Instructions clearly state that 140 is the absolute limit or you risk altering the properties of the urethane.


----------



## bandit571

Going to be a tall one..









Need to motivate towards the shop….and build a door for the upper case….


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Jake! What blade are you going to go with?

I like it, Bandit. Two pieces?


----------



## bandit571

Bookcase upper can be removed, to allow the cupboard to be moved….door for the bookcase will be a single, raised panel like the bottom has…


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, have you considered the weight of the door vs the balance of the upper cabinet? Like, if you open the door 90° will it unbalance the top and pull it forward. That's a LOT of door.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

We have ways…..









and cleats….








And..it will be filled with a lot of large books…


----------



## jmartel

And we're in business.










Maybe this will buy the wife off a bit since she can shower in there now. No toilet or vanity/sink, but at least the shower and heated towel rack are working.


----------



## Slyy

Seriously digging the shower choices here JTsunamiShowerHead; the mondo head and the wand all have different on/off or is it just a decadent deluge of dihydrogenoxide?

Todd I'm thinking a 3/4" woodslicer for resawing and probably a 3/8 blade for more general use, though I'm not sure yet what tooth pattern/count would be appropriate. What are you running?


----------



## jmartel

Can do either one individually or both. Both means not that great of pressure on the handheld, but not a huge deal. I discovered I'm going to need to caulk under the glass. The rainfall head is fine, but the handheld will get water under there. Toilet install tomorrow night. Then back to working on the vanity.

And your saw probably won't tension a 3/4" blade correctly. Go with a 1/2" woodslicer. That's what I run on my Grizzly 14". Cuts like buttah. Then either a 1/4" or 3/8" for curves/general cutting.


----------



## Slyy

It's gonna look sweet when done! Happy wife, well, you know the rest of the saying.

On blade size, honestly don't know the difference of effective use between 3/4" and 1/2" resaw blades. Todd has better experience here, we both have the same Delta bandsaw. According to the manual it'll take up to a 1" Blade.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, my manual says it will take a 3/4" blade too. But the saw won't tension it properly. Realistically, 1/2" is more than adequate anyway. I was able to take 1/16" veneers off of a 10" walnut board. Good enough for me.


----------



## DLK

> Can do either one individually or both. Both means not that great of pressure on the handheld, but not a huge deal. I discovered I m going to need to caulk under the glass. The rainfall head is fine, but the handheld will get water under there. Toilet install tomorrow night. Then back to working on the vanity.
> 
> And your saw probably won t tension a 3/4" blade correctly. Go with a 1/2" woodslicer. That s what I run on my Grizzly 14". Cuts like buttah. Then either a 1/4" or 3/8" for curves/general cutting.
> 
> - jmartel


The picture of Slyy's Bandsaw looks to me to be a 20 inch Delta/Rockwell. 
If so, I have one and it can tension a 3/4" blade correctly.
I use a Wood Slicer Resaw Bandsaw Blade with Blade Length: 141 inch and Blade Width: 3/4 inch.
Resaws beautifully.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I was thinking it was a 20" saw too? Plenty big enough to handle the 3/4" blade.


----------



## ToddJB

I pretty sure mine is 1" 3 TPI

Do you still have the little craftsman? If so, keep it and put the 3/8" on it


----------



## jmartel

My bad. I thought it was a 14" saw. Disregard.


----------



## Slyy

Is indeed the Delta 20". Todd I've got the Craftsman still, but I think I need to add a new tension spring. I feel that it is extremely underwhelming in its performance currently.

Speaking of too, Todd and Combo, what does the marker on your tension scale look like? The manual seems to indicate the pointer points straight out, but mine has a 90 degree bend in it, it came pointed down but not sure if this is correct.

Edit to add:
Anyone got good links for saw handle/tote patterns?


----------



## DLK

> Is indeed the Delta 20". Todd I ve got the Craftsman still, but I think I need to add a new tension spring. I feel that it is extremely underwhelming in its performance currently.
> 
> Speaking of too, Todd and Combo, what does the marker on your tension scale look like? The manual seems to indicate the pointer points straight out, but mine has a 90 degree bend in it, it came pointed down but not sure if this is correct.
> 
> http://www.tgiag.com/saw-handle-scans.html
> - Slyy


I will post a photo tonight of the marker.

Incidentally I could not find Olsen cool blocks to replace the guide blocks so I made my own following this recipe:

*Make your own cool blocks*
by George Oxford
I have, for a long time, used shop­made cool blocks. My saw takes 1⁄2" round guides so I use 1⁄2" dowel pieces about 1" long (but you can make them in any configuration you need ­ square ­ rectangle­ or whatever), soak them in mineral oil (completely submerged) for 48 hours, then nuke them in the microwave for 30­-45 seconds (again completely submerged), and store them in zip lock baggies. I adjust the blade (tension and rear guide) and then put the blocks right up to the blade. When they get a bit worn, I can either touch them up with sandpaper or if they are too short, toss them, they are cheap so tossing them is no biggie.

I made mine out Black Ironwood. I would replace them with lingnum but they are holding up too well.

TGIAG has saw handle patterns.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake: http://tgiag.com/saw-handle-scans.html


----------



## summerfi

More saw handle templates. These are the ones I mostly use.
http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/saw-handle-templates/index.html


----------



## JayT

> Jake: http://tgiag.com/saw-handle-scans.html
> 
> - ToddJB


Ditto. I use those, as well. Sometimes modify them to make it more individual and personal.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah better take take of the toilet first, that shower looks too nice for waffle stomping plus cleaning the grout between the pebbles looks like it could be a PITA if you don't stay on top of it.


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for the links boys, getting to the point where the handles on Grandpa's Tyzack backsaws need a serious upgrade.

Combo, I do find the lack if cool blocks for these surprising; I feel that there are still a very large number of these saws still being used out in the world, they were made for something like 3-4 decades.


----------



## duckmilk

Excellent job on the shower Jmart! I'm jealous.

Jake, if I remember correctly, my son liked the Timberwolf blades better for resawing. He makes guitars.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

?Question of the day?

Is the search function not working on LJ's the last day or so-no matter what search term I use (even something as generic as "walnut" brings up an empty search.

Maybe it's just me-but kinda weird

THX


----------



## Slyy

Been that way for me Mike since yesterday.

I actually started a thread in the LJ's Website forum.


----------



## TheFridge

Slly, tgiag Blackburn's Gramercy

One nut away from being done.


----------



## Slyy

> One nut away from being done.
> 
> - TheFridge


Not sure if this is about the saw or your family planning.


----------



## theoldfart

Survived the MRI, can't seem to watch a computer/tv screen for more than two min or so. 
Did learn one thing. DON'T wear a metal banded FitBit in an MRI machine!
A ten day headache sucks. Be back in a day or two.


----------



## Slyy

Never having had one, but sitting with patients numerous times getting them, glad it went well Kev! I'd go stir crazy and claustrophobic about 15 minutes into one I think. Metal wrist device plus MRI could get someone's attention I bet!

Got these cool things in the mail today! More preview too!


----------



## TheFridge

On the family planning I am done. My 3 kids are the equivalent of 4.5 children.

On the saw. I couldn't use a 3/4 medallion as planned so I had to get another nut.

Scuffed up the holdfasts? They work a lot better that way.


----------



## Slyy

Scuffed away with some 60grit. Work fabulous except in my leg, probably a bit too thick and need to counter bore them in the back. Also finally got a bit for leg vise, waiting on the lead screw and then for my cahones to drop so I can drill all the required holes!


----------



## summerfi

I have to take Valium with my MRI's these days. I developed claustrophobia in my old age. Never bothered me until about 10 years ago.


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of getting nuts:






Had an MRI done like maybe 12-15 years ago now? Have a random lump of cartilage on one of my fingers. Looks almost like another knuckle. Hasn't grown since then, so I've just been ignoring it.

Not a lot of visual progress done today, but I got the toilet and a couple pieces of trim installed.










Also picked up about 600 sqft of flooring. Will pick up about the same amount later on in the summer or fall.










Not real hardwood, but you can't use real hardwood over heated floors, and it's not good for any sort of wet areas like the kitchen. So I'll deal with fake stuff. Plus this was like half the price. Either way, it's better than the godawful fake red oak floor we have now.


----------



## Slyy

One thing I told the missus as we are shopping for new flooring for the house: NO RED OAK! (Or anything that looks like it). Think we are going for an engineered acacia. Is the orange/white stuff flooring too JOakHater or is that under layer? EDIT: or maybe just boxes?


----------



## TheFridge

I think that's the box 

Just brought home 230$ in winnings from poker. Maybe time to find a tool that's looking for occasional work and looks manly.


----------



## chrisstef

Strip poker with the boys again huh fridge? Glad to hear you got to keep drawls on this time buddy.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. Technically I didn't. I had a beer fall into my lap early on in the night. So I had to get into another dudes pants. His wife was cool with it. And then we played more poker.


----------



## bandit571

Know anyone who might need a bench? Happen to know where one is









Local Antique Store has this one for sale @ $225+tax….Richards & Wilcox vise…I didn't look in the drawers..

Even has one of these installed..









Didn't care for the colour they painted the bench…


----------



## DLK

> I think that's the box
> 
> Just brought home 230$ in winnings from poker. Maybe time to find a tool that's looking for occasional work and looks manly.
> 
> - TheFridge


That reminds me. I better start playing poker again. I'm running out of tool money. See you in Phoenix, February 6 or so.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's starting to snow here in Wisconsin.

The service for my grandma was yesterday. It was a beautiful day. I spent the day with family and am going out for breakfast with my mother.

Thanks for all of the thoughts and prayers. I should be back home tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

Hit the tables don! I love me some hold 'em. That's exactly why I go for. Tool money. There was only 450$ in play. Small game. My buddy took the other half. Good night.


----------



## DLK

> Hit the tables don! I love me some hold 'em. That's exactly why I go for. Tool money. There was only 450$ in play. Small game. My buddy took the other half. Good night.
> 
> - TheFridge


I prefer omaha, or mixed games, and even limit holdem to No-Limit, but I'll play it I have to. I'll play some at Talking Stick, when I am in Phoenix. Alas I think their juicy omaha game is no more.


----------



## TheFridge

I like some omaha as well as pot limit hold em for cash games. Doesn't really matter what we play but most aren't comfortable with anything but hold em. So it's kinda that or nothing around here for the most part. I win a lot more than I lose so I'm good with it. It's all local games. Don't really make it to the casinos much even though they're pretty close.


----------



## chrisstef

I have a hard time playing poker against friends for money. For me to play good i need to be kinda disingenuous with a side of "eff this guy".


----------



## jmartel

Started working on the vanity for reals today. Got the 2 ends glued up. Tomorrow I'll make it 3D. Then it's just flattening the top, making the drawer, and dying/finishing.


----------



## DLK

I agree chrisstef and so our home game is 1 cent / 2 cent no-limit holdem with a $2 buy-in. But we are all Mathematicians so it is played seriously (mostly) and good practice. The forestry department also has a game I play in. Its dealer choice and very weird. Lots of stud follow the queen, after the jack, baseball, chicago etc. Thing is
the ante is 25 cents and the max bet is 25 cents. Very easy for me to take advantage of and I feel guilty doing so.


----------



## TheFridge

My buddies and I have been gambling in a variety of creative ways since high school. If a friend doesn't want to lose money he knows better than to sit down at the table  we are pretty cut throat but it never gets vicious between us. Which is why we especially like playing at a brother in laws game every now and again.

I have no compunction when it comes to winning strangers money.

Though I did feel just a little bad sending a dude home after taking his whole 90$ buy in in the first hand of the cash game. I hit a 10high straight in flop and he had jacks with no chance at anything but a split when all the money went it. Just a little because he knew he was beat when he put the last 35$ in.

I am one competitive SOB. I can't get too mathematical with it but I can figure pretty good rough odds. I'm decent at reading people too so it's helps.

I forgot you were a mathematician. I'd use every advantage I had  poker has bought me quite a few tools over the years and I hope it continues.


----------



## DLK

> I forgot you were a mathematician. I'd use every advantage I had  poker has bought me quite a few tools over the years and I hope it continues.
> 
> - TheFridge


Even worse, I used to count cards (blackjack) and did a little team play, until (1) the mathematics became uninteresting (2) I discovered that poker was easier and more fun and (3) certain casinos made it difficult for me to play blackjack. I cut my teeth on limit holdem in Casino Regina before the No-limit craze happened. I got very good at reading people. But now almost everything is No-limit, which although profitable is in my opinion a little boring. It's a nice friendly game and you can chat with your neighbor right up until in one fell swoop you take all their monies and they have to rebuy. Then it's not so pleasant. On the other hand limit poker is more of an unnoticeable slow bleed, and usually everyone remains friendly. Each has its own difficulties to master. You have to have deep pockets to survive some of the crazies in no-limit or be very very tight. This was all in my misspent youth and I don't get to play much anymore. If I am going to play for serious stakes I rather do it in a Casino where the game is smooth
i.e. there is protection from cheating and robbery. I won't play underground. In a home game I'd rather the stakes be low enough so that there is no motivation for skulduggery.

In general I become obsessed with an activity until it it no longer interests me. Anything that requires intellect. Some examples: Ham-radioo, Folk-dancing, Magic, fly-tying, magic, blackjack, poker. Looking I suppose for that one hobby that will sustain my interest. Now it's woodworking and hand-tool collecting. Easily the most expensive hobby I have aquired.

So I call your two block planes and raise you a smoother.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

kinda quiet for a Monday hmmmm


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been spending all my fee time looking for lots and houses between Spartanburg & Greenville so I can get out of Ohio.


----------



## jmartel

Ohio, the state so bad that it makes people want to leave the planet (most astronauts from any state).


----------



## TheFridge

All the games I play or would play are local and well established. My buddy's bro in law plays in a bunch of regular games and he invites us all the time but don't make it but maybe twice a year. I like the casino. A little loose but still a good game. It's been awhile.


----------



## ToddJB

I play once a year on my birthday with a group of friends. $5 buy-in, you can buy in as many times as you like until a designated time, usually 10ish. Then winner takes all, second place gets their first buy-in back. Pot is usually around $100. Its fun for all - except one guy who is hyper-competitive and not great at poker - bad combo.


----------



## JayT

Glad this Monday is over. Spent all day at the courthouse for jury duty. Eight hours of sitting and answering questions that were stupid even considering a lawyer was asking. In the end, dismissed, so I get to go to work tomorrow and try to catch up on all the crap that should have been done today. So today was a total waste, but better than being on this jury (it's going to end up as a he said/she said case) I just wish they would have figured out how to move a little faster so something productive could have been accomplished today.


----------



## TheFridge

> except one guy who is hyper-competitive and not great at poker - bad combo.
> 
> - ToddJB


No lie. Sounds like a dude I want a my table


----------



## duckmilk

> Glad this Monday is over. Spent all day at the courthouse for jury duty. Eight hours of sitting and answering questions that were stupid even considering a lawyer was asking.
> - JayT


HAHAHA! Last Tuesday I had to report for jury duty. Sorry you had to spend all day there, seriously. 
Not trying to make you feel bad, but the one I reported to had 2 cases, and both settled just before court, so I was only there for about 20 minutes.

Spent most of yesterday building my wife's Christmas (+34 days) present. We weren't going to get each other anything, but she said she got me something, crap. So I got her something she has wanted for a long time…a raised bed garden box. Yup, treated lumber, 2×12 12'long by 2' wide.

Arrgh! Trying to get a picture, have to shut down I guess. Be right back.


----------



## duckmilk

Here it is inspired by Jmart, I think.










Also, I have a nice gas grill and a cheapo charcoal grill, but I have recently been using this wood fired grill, mostly using oak and pecan.










Enameled steel washing machine tub with grates on top. Perfect wood flavor for steaks to asparagus.

Last weekend we went to a small local bar and saw this.










Here's the bar.


----------



## chrisstef

Watchdog?


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Duck. Gonna need a lot of dirt to fill it. I've got at least another 6 to build this spring. 12 if I want to fill out the area I have dedicated to it.

And we've gone 3D.










Not seen is the dovetailed upper stretcher because it looks like hell. I'm out of practice. It's a bitch to build stuff without a proper bench and vises.


----------



## Slyy

Cool bar Duck, wife has got something similar for me to make as well, looks great.

Wife did jury duty late last year, some creepy pedophile case (which wasn't settled out of court). To say she wasn't happy about is the understatement of 2017.

Never much of a poker guy, usually just play between the sheets with the drunk Uncle until he starts writing checks to cover, then my brother in law and I Just split the pot then.


----------



## Tugboater78

It was monday? Just another day of a loud shaking boat shoving up a flooded river, occasionally we run over top of someones house, or maybe car…

Not even a week in and i am ready to go home, it is gonna be a long trip…


----------



## Mosquito

Forgot the obligatory waiting at the airport photo, so this will have to do. Bring on the meetings… Any guesses?


----------



## TheFridge

Didn't you say Chicago? Am I dense? At this moment in time I can't tell.


----------



## Mosquito

lol yes, but that was a week ago so I didn't think anyone would remember  A lot of meeting time coming up over the next three days, then I get to head home late Thursday. Our Uber from the airport to the hotel was SCARY AF. Big language barrier, and not a good driver, holy cats.


----------



## theoldfart

MRI came back ok. Starting to get off the recliner and get out. Still not totally steady and the shoulder feels like I've been trying to take down Gronk!

I WILL be in the shop today.


----------



## Tim457

I would have guessed Chicago just because that's the nearest city to Minnesota. JK

Glad you're healing up, Kevin.

I tell people from Ohio that it's the only state that gets better every direction you're leaving it from. They stop and think and you point out the scenery on each border, and they eventually usually agree.


----------



## TheFridge

the huge city, body of water and direction of travel jogged my memory. Go me. Membering something.

Good to hear your coming off The Concussion Protocol. Now get in the game


----------



## 489tad

> Our Uber from the airport to the hotel was SCARY AF. Big language barrier, and not a good driver, holy cats.
> 
> - Mosquito


Fun stuff for sure.
Mos if you can, Piece Brewery 1927 W North Ave.

Kevin this is good news!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ uncle pay me.

Glad you're mending Kev.

Enjoy those meetings Mos.


----------



## DLK

It did look to me to be a view from near our most delayed airport, but I thought you were trying to trick us.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, we put landscape fabric underneath and up the sides, then a layer of old grass hay, then 3 tractor buckets of compost mixed with sand from the wife's riding arena. We'll let it settle some then top it off.

Yes, watchdog.

Little by little Kevin, you'll get well again.


----------



## woodcox

Solid work duck. How is the ash cleanup with it?

Mos needs a taser. Gnarly one.

I like the finished sapele in the house. It's great in daylight and with the bedroom lighting the top will light up. A kitchen with it would be righteous.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> I like the finished sapele in the house. It's great in daylight and with the bedroom lighting the top will light up. A kitchen with it would be righteous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


Nice work on that table-love the grain in the sapele on that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Woodcox.


----------



## duckmilk

> Solid work duck. How is the ash cleanup with it?
> 
> - woodcox


That sapele top looks great WC! Nicely done.

The washer tub is pretty light. just pick it up and dump most of the ashes. It has little holes in the bottom also so I like to leave a light ash layer there to keep the concrete cleaner.


----------



## terryR

That Sapele is sharp-looking, as well as the table.

Still playing with pine needle baskets this week. Needed to slice this Box Elder Burl but my bandsaw needs new tires. So, John Spear to the rescue with 4ppi,



















^Butternut Hickory, Indonesian Coffee Burl, Box Elder Burl


----------



## chrisstef

Nice lookin cookies there Terry.

Diggin the sapele. I used an antique maple dye on a little shaker table i did a little while back and the shimmer and shine i got off of that was killer. Whats the finish you used there Woody?


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, nice to have you among the cognitive again. Don't overdo, but we expect to see some actual work now.

Terry, glad you're getting some use out of the Spear.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, beautiful bit-o-work there.
Bob, shop work is still four to six weeks away. I really did scramble the marbles. Sue took me for a one hour car ride today to pick up a couple of mitre boxes and it did me in today.


----------



## woodcox

Awsome Terry. We used to see basket remnants and pottery shards all over southern Utah. That butternut hickory will be nice.

Legs have watco cherry and med. walnut to darken them up. I had a 3×3 sapele billet of another tree that was lighter I got the legs out of. Idk what the box sides are left from. The top is arm r with a blended liberons and Howard's wax rub.

Glad you are at it Kevin.


----------



## terryR

Bob, I use that Spear all the time since my bandsaw is out of order. I'm actually getting better at cutting straight lines in exotic hardwoods.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin's on the mend, or at least well enough to rescue a couple more mitre boxes. Love it!

Can't believe Fridge made a saw handle out of mesquite. Your Alder Club card is hereby suspended.

Drove an insane distance yesterday, to what must have been the edge of the earth, to retrieve this:










Now to save some pennies and fill it up!


----------



## chrisstef

I hope you know the combo Smitty! If ya ever wanted to know why safes are so damn heavy its because they fill em with concrete. I. Hate. Safes. (and vault doors too)


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's slick!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aided by #2 Son, it loaded and unloaded from the truck just fine. And I took off the inner door liner to check the condition of the concrete… yep, it's there.

Combo known and verified. Got the key for the inside lockbox too. The safe was made in KY around a century ago, and came to me by way of the Missouri Ozarks. It got there when a saloon in western KS closed sometime in the 1970s.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, gonna do a Houdini trick?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Either the safe it too small, or I'm too large, so Houdini Trick is not happening. It's just under 30" tall, inside compartment much less.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Smitty! My dad was given one from a friend who owned a bar. (2nd reference to me and bars in the last 2 days. Hmmmm) This one took 4 guys to unload and it still has a bunch of coins my mother collected for 40 or so years. It is still situated in the old barn that my nephew now owns. We knew the combination, but you still had to try 4 - 6 times to get it to open, old and finicky dial. I need to ask my nephew if I can get some of the old silver dollars out of it to save for my granddaughters.

Nice work with the saw Terry. I would think a shorter "table" saw from Bob would make that job easier and just forget the bandsaw.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm sorry smitty :'( I am a traitor


----------



## Tim457

Awesome work Woody. Good stuff by everybody really.

Terry I'm curious about the pine needle baskets.


----------



## DLK

> Smitty, gonna do a Houdini trick?
> 
> - theoldfart


No he will use it to keep his treasured alder, safe from Fridge.


----------



## bandit571

hmmm









Hmmmm..


----------



## smitdog

^Menards Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Yup…..


----------



## terryR

Tim, these baskets are a major source of therapy for me since I have a hard time sitting in one spot very long.










I use long leaf pine needles, which are placed into a continous coil, lots of stitching to hold it together. After completion, I soak the basket liberally with beeswax and place it in the oven so it comes out quite stiff and ready for a century of use.

You guys know I love primitive arts, was shown these type of baskets while learning to flint knap. No, the Native Americans didn't weave pine needles, but used any grassy materials that grew where they lived.

What else can I say, Tim? I can guarantee your wife will love one if you decide to give it a try.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing.


----------



## jmartel

I'm still trying to get my mom to give up my grandfather's Nantucket basket-making stuff since it's just sitting in the attic. Haven't had any luck yet though. There's also a small stash of ivory and whale teeth/bone in there as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Further proof that she doesn't love you.


----------



## terryR

^agreed.

I'm always surprised when I meet other male basket cases, I mean basket makers.










about 10×18"


----------



## jmartel

I've already accepted that. There's more photos of the dog in their house now than of either me or my sister. And we already have determined that they like my brother in law more than me or my wife, so that's fine. But then again, I'm my MIL's favorite child, so it all works out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t, Terry they're gorgeous.


----------



## Tim457

Those are awesome. I didn't put two and two together that the resewing you were doing was to make the wooden centerpiece for the baskets. There is no way I could wrap and tie those bundles evenly enough to look that nice.

I was my mother in law's favorite child until the grandchildren came along, then I was demoted to a distant third.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's not that easy to find a picture of a marmoset wearing headphones while driving a car.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T.

Cabinet hinges. Anyone got a good site? Needs em quick.


----------



## bandit571

Two spammers, in one day?

Ok…calling the thing done









Final PIP..









I think I need more practice..









Might post as a Project…sometime?


----------



## TheFridge

JTheft, you can't ateal what's gonna be yours anyway.


----------



## 489tad

Looks good Bandit!

Terry your baskets are impressive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Lol T.
> 
> Cabinet hinges. Anyone got a good site? Needs em quick.
> 
> - chrisstef


https://www.dlawlesshardware.com


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty beat me to it. Best prices, too. About a mile from me.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea. Thanks smitty! Love the back up dank.


----------



## jmartel

Hutch looks good, Bandit.

There's also CShardware. Cheapest place I've found for drawer slides.

2 weeks till vacay. Getting the eff out of the grey & rainy skies for 2 weeks. Racing to finish the vanity, trim, and flooring before then. Got the drawer glued up tonight. Tomorrow is diving, then back to it Friday.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I use CSHardware too. The options are head spinning.


----------



## Mosquito

Got it this time. Happy to be heading home


----------



## duckmilk

"Happy Trails" Mos. Now, sing that song in your head all the way home ;-)


----------



## smitdog

I've got Outwater Plastics saved for cheap hardware too. Super cheap drawer slides there.
http://www.outwater.com/home/section_H.cfm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Feels like a thursday in here.


----------



## Slyy

Thursdays seem slow for sure Smit.

Bandsaw blade delivery today, now to spend 6 hours fettling with the saw to make it work. No way to easily check that wheels are co-planer (too much body in the way) but hopefully can get it all tracking well and then anxious to fire it up for real!


----------



## jmartel

Apparently they have to climb all over everything that gets brought inside.










Making the drawer fit around where the drain pipe will go sucked. Not great by any means, but it'll do for now.


----------



## bandit571

Moving day, today..









Took a few trips, to get this things up the stairs from the shop…four trips. Needed help getting the base unit up them steps. Assembled, it stands 73-1/2" tall….have been sitting here, watching the Boss and my son load it up…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jpowderroom, that drawer looks just fine from your pictures and beats the heck out of not having a drawer.


----------



## chrisstef

Whiskey and butt rubbins.


----------



## TheFridge

Spank it once for me


----------



## chrisstef

Ya cant not spank it.


----------



## ToddJB

I have one too, Mos. Flew into Cincy Airport (in Kentucky) last night. Drove to Pittsburg as soon as we got in. Will spend a few days here and then doing the Ohio family circuit of the next 2 weeks.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, I plan to be in Athens which if I remember correctly is your old stomping ground. The farmer sold his land and want's me to drive him out next week or so. Did you buy any land out there?

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

It was absolutely nuts at the airport when I got home. Sooo many Ubers and Taxis at the main terminal because of super bowl travelers. I took the light rail to the other terminal for my wife to pick me up. Far less traffic at that one (separate loop from the main terminal). Safe travels Todd!


----------



## TheFridge

Travelin fools. I get to go to Tennessee in Easter break. I like mountainous terrain. Flat swampy land gets old sometimes.

Almost there.










Gotta figure out a jig to etch the nuts. Maybe.


----------



## DLK

Looks great.


----------



## terryR

Just impossible to keep friggin' cats out of stuff.










they love these pine needles.

more re-sawing by hand,


----------



## ToddJB

Looking great Terry and Fridge.

Dan, haven't done anything yet. Still haven't fully decided. But will be back in Athens in a week.


----------



## duckmilk

Great job on the saw Fridge!

Terry, those baskets are sweet! How much space does it take to make those? Reason I'm asking is because the 89yo friend of mine wanted to make baskets from an ordered kit. But he decided against it because of the amount of space one of those would take up.


----------



## chrisstef

Ran out of daylight 9.5 hours in. Butt is at 195. Wanna take it to 205 so foiled and into the oven she goes.


----------



## TheFridge

You shove it in that oven. The bottom first. Then the top. Oooh. Make sure you double wrap it. You never know who has what these days.

And thanks fellers. I think it'll be my go to saw now.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## putty

Nice Pulled pork Stef, looks like the bone just fell out of it.
I smoke for 6ish hours then wrap and put in oven.


----------



## Slyy

I'd sample your meat any day Stef.


----------



## jmartel

Just for you, Fridge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Just for you, Fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


^ That don't look like alder…


----------



## terryR

Duck, it's pretty easy to get by with 1/4 of a kitchen table top for space. depends on the type of basket I suppose since some made from reed are laid out in a big grid pattern at the start. If he has a kit, I bet it mentions how to start, and that has him worried.

doubt I'll see 89, but love me some butt.


----------



## TheFridge

Nudis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And shameless self promotion

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/361521


----------



## jmartel

Is there a way for both teams to lose tonight?


----------



## DLK

I thought the big game was already over and team Ruff won!


----------



## TheFridge

Oh you silly goose. The bud bowl hasn't started yet bud light lime is favored.


----------



## DLK

Theres a Bud bowl? Who knew?


----------



## chrisstef

I got Bud Clamato this year.


----------



## duckmilk

I could really care less about who wins, but we are going to go back to that little bar (that has the watchdog) to drink a couple of beers and try to see some of it. Problem is, the only tv in the bar is probably about a 22" and is located about eye height. Not the best viewing environment.

What time (central) does it start?


----------



## TheFridge

530 I believe


----------



## jmartel

J-productive. Wife is gone for the weekend/half of this upcoming week. Usually means I can get way more stuff done that way.

Flooring down









Door bought and up









Need to mill up some walnut for transition pieces under that door and under the door to the hallway.

And a nice steak dinner after that. Prime Ribeye done at 135F for 2 hours.


----------



## TheFridge

You shut up. JFilthy braggart. With your perfect steaks.


----------



## jmartel

> You shut up. JFilthy braggart. With your perfect steaks.
> 
> - TheFridge


Come on up. I got 2 more steaks in the fridge ready to be cooked.


----------



## Tim457

JputshisdeliciousmeatintheFridge.


----------



## theoldfart

Anybody home?


----------



## TheFridge

Just me and you old timer. And one of Js steaks.


----------



## theoldfart

Pan roasted pork chops for us. Actually walked a mile today, nice to get outside. DR/Therapist said I'll be making a full recovery.maybe go skiing next week! (wife does not like that idea!)


----------



## DLK

Trying not to be. Flight was canceled this morning. Now leaving this afternoon. Trying to get to Phoenix.


----------



## terryR

glad you are feeling well enough to joke about skiing, OF. 

My fingers are too sore for more pine needle baskets, those fockers ruin yer finger tips. Back to infills,










feels good!


----------



## jmartel

I hate sanding.


----------



## chrisstef

Getting the kitchen cabinets painted this week along with some crown and under soffitt trim done. Pretty funny that he pointed out the all the existing crown in our house was installed upside down lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh really? Upside down?

Safe travels Todd.

Looks good JAlone.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. The little bead is on the top instead of the bottom. I never noticed nor do i care but now it begs the question if we should install the new crown in the same manner. Completely different rooms broken up by interior walls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Install it properly, it will server to demonstrate who's in the know or at least observant.


----------



## duckmilk

> Yup. The little bead is on the top instead of the bottom. I never noticed nor do i care but now it begs the question if we should install the new crown in the same manner. Completely different rooms broken up by interior walls.
> 
> - chrisstef


Does your wife know the original crown was installed upside down? If not, don't tell her.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea .. the knucklehead we hired told her and she told me. Im in the camp of no one will ever notice. Put it in properly.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Install the new stuff the same as the old, it's crown moulding, not hurricane clips. Does it looks bad or just weird?

TOF, glad you're healing up, if skiing again strap some old car airbags to yourself in the event of a rollover unexpected tree meeting.


----------



## theoldfart

Still need to buy a new helmet but the airbag is an intriguing idea. With my luck they'd go off spontaneously then i'd crash!


----------



## DLK

Wanted to buy!

I need a 2 2/8 cap iron for a buck iron in a wooden jointer.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree Yeti. I dont think it looks either bad or weird. Ive been in the house almost 4 years an i never noticed it.


----------



## jmartel

Kevin, they make airbag vests for skiiers. A lot of the guys at the motorcycle track are wearing them now.

https://www.inemotion.com/ski-airbag-vest/


----------



## duckmilk

Wow! They even have one for horse riding. Any idea what they cost?


----------



## jmartel

The motorcycle ones are like $500-600 I believe for the cheaper ones. Those ones if you crash then it's done. The expensive ones are like $1000, but you just need to essentially have it repacked and a new CO2 cartridge put in.


----------



## woodcox

Think I should go back for this? $50. 30" five feet tall and it'll telescope taller than I. Was 180. Bass has a dent/scratch.


----------



## jmartel

For those of you who like space stuff, SpaceX is doing the first launch of their Falcon Heavy rocket at 3:45pm eastern, 12:45pm pacific. Provided the wind dies down. Was supposed to launch about an hour ago originally. This is the heavy lift rocket that's eventually gonna carry stuff to Mars.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes to the fan.

JRocket.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree on the fan. We've got a s-ton of em for work and they move some air.

Juranus.


----------



## jmartel

Should have painted the rocket red.

Probably the single greatest thing I've ever seen. Watch the video later if you guys didn't watch it live.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wanted to bust your balls about it but 26,603 km/h is sort of fast and the recovery of the boosters is pretty fuggin' amazing.


----------



## theoldfart

Smart, the inflatable vests used to be for avalanche survival. One type inflated and you wet=re supposed to rise up to the surface of the snow. The other would give you enough O2 to breath for about twenty minutes or so waiting for rescue.


----------



## rad457

My 2 cents, All this safety stuff is not allowing nature to thin the Gene pool Tide Pod challenge comes to mind!


----------



## john2005

Good afternoon girls, good to see that not much changes. Looks like I was 2500 posts behind, 2485 of which I don't intend to read… It appears business as usual around here. 
Heres a few shots of what has been keeping me so busy.



















Window licker!!!


----------



## TheFridge

We got a licker!

More goodies came in.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work youre doin there John. N just hit his first lego phase too. At least when i have to build his little lego sets i can sit down for 100 pieces or so.

Whats the biggest set you done jmart?


----------



## john2005

A friend gave me that table that he built for his boys (who have now outgrown it(if you can do that with legos)). Its been really fun for the boys to play on. They will spend hours there. Older boy, who is 6, is now starting to put things together for the little brother. Its a good set up


----------



## duckmilk

Good to hear from you John! That shower looks killer!

Don't blame you for not reading 2485 posts ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> Whats the biggest set you done jmart?
> 
> - chrisstef


This one. Not huge in the grand scheme of things at 1500 pieces, but it took a bit of time.










There's a Lego Millenium Falcon out now that has 7500 pieces. Costs like $800 and has been sold out since they announced it basically. I don't get that into lego like apparently some people do.

https://shop.lego.com/en-US/Millennium-Falcon-75192?p=75192&track=checkprice


----------



## ToddJB

Jack has done a few 1K plus sets. Legos are his life. He really likes the Nexo Knight and Batman ones. Freakin' turd is doing the 9-14 year old ones. They're way cooler than the ones I had as a kid. And Grandma's try to buy love with the biggest sets.

Heading to Hocking Hills Ohio tomorrow to cabin it up with college friends for a few nights. Then heading back to Cincy for the Mrs' fam.

Hi John.


----------



## bandit571

Might be a bit snowy down that way…..I'm only a 100 miles to the north….


----------



## john2005

Thanks Duck!

Hey Kmart, what's the new house like?

Hey Todd, Jack seems like a pretty cool kid.


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, snowy indeed. They just called us saying there is no power at the cabin or surrounding area because of the storm. We'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive seen that millenium falcon JMart. Its fuggin hoss. So is the imperial starship. N is all about star wars right now.

Better watch your tools Todd. Jack's gonna be all over the shop soon enough.

Snowin here too. Got the little man in the office with me today.


----------



## john2005

I just saw that I typed "Kmart". Ha! Love ya buddy, so does auto correct apparently.


----------



## smitdog

I guess I was ahead of the times! A friend of mine and I actually designed our own Star Destroyer out of our early 90's Legos for a school project about how to write instructions. We basically made our own book with step by step building plans and I even drew the illustrations on the computer to make it like the actual Lego manuals. It was not easy to build the slanted sides without custom made pieces like they make for these new sets. The teacher tested our class's instructions by having Jr. High students try to follow them. Our kids didn't even get 1/4 of the way through before the period was over, but we still aced the project because it was way above and beyond anyone else's in the class. If memory serves we had around 25 letter size pages worth of instructions compared to the next highest that had maybe 5, ha!


----------



## AnthonyReed

My instructions are bigger than your instructions!


----------



## jmartel

> Hey Kmart, what s the new house like?
> 
> - john2005


Still a work in progress. Trying to finish up the master bedroom/bathroom by the time we leave for vacation next week. Have to finish trim and the vanity build, then install the sink and outlet covers. Almost done though.

Post #3829 a couple days ago has photos.


----------



## john2005

Nice. Looks good. So does your project.


----------



## 489tad

Heading to Hocking Hills Ohio tomorrow to cabin it up with college friends for a few nights. Then heading back to Cincy for the Mrs fam.

Hi John.

- ToddJB
[/QUOTE]
Todd when you mentioned Athens I almost asked you about Hocking Hills. My wife's co worker has a cabin there. We rented it. For the ones that don't know Hockings Hills is a beautiful area of Ohio. Cabins and hot tub get aways. Have fun Todd


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man bun, hot tubbing, ecstasy in central Ohio.

JCurious loves a tight Man bun.


----------



## duckmilk

> Man bun, hot tubbing, ecstasy in central Ohio.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You left out no electricity! Cold tubbing ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

enjoy the hot dog boil Todd.


----------



## bandit571

It is also where Old Man's Cave are located…


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Todd when you mentioned Athens I almost asked you about Hocking Hills. My wife s co worker has a cabin there. We rented it. For the ones that don t know Hockings Hills is a beautiful area of Ohio. Cabins and hot tub get aways. Have fun Todd
> 
> - 489tad


I agree with 487tad - We spent a summer week there also-rented a house and had a blast a beautiful area of Ohio to visit

enjoy


----------



## woodcox

I can't wait for legos under the foot again.

"No, it don't have a drawer. Of course it's not too late for a drawer."










I went back for the pedestal fan, it was $44.75. On Low, it'll sweep the shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man, you're accommodating.

$44.75 is an awesome price for that fan!!


----------



## Slyy

Good score on the Fan Dubbya!

JX, in total agreement: what a fantastic flight. As cool as it was to see the two boosters land in tandem back to Earth, woulda been cooler to see video of the spectacular 300+MPH crash of the middle rocket!

Had a way too long run of work days there too, came home last night though to some goodies from Mailman


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, your gonna love those Tremonts. Be sure to predrill and orient them with the grain. They are almost impossible to remove. DAMHIKT !


----------



## chrisstef

Tea? ^

I hope your making a wood finish with that stuff and not drinking it.


----------



## Slyy

Kev, notice any issues if using them nailing face grain to end grain?

Stef, apparently the key to extra pizazz in your ebonizing.


----------



## jmartel

> Stef, apparently the key to extra pizazz in your ebonizing.
> 
> - Slyy


Well duh, it's gluten-free.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, no. I made a six board chest with them and nailed the front to the sides. Make sure the wide part of the nail is parallel with the face grain, drill pilot holes and try to keep away from the edges.

Edit: I answered too quickly Jake! My project nailed face grain to edge grain.









I can't say for certain end grain will hold.

Edit(again): I did use cut nails on edge grain on my Dutch chest. We couldn't find the clamps at Lie Nielson when we were taking the class so for the glue up we nailed the DT's together.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome, thanks Kev! I'll try some test pieces first for sure!


----------



## DLK

I stopped in at St. James Bay Tool Co. today and had a nice chat with owner Bob Howard. (Bob makes replacement parts for stanley tools among other things.) Here is picture inside his workshop:


----------



## TheFridge

It looks like a slice of heaven

The buddy I'm making a saw for chose his blank. Can you say coco? Super jealous.










Other storage racks



















Coco big enough for 3-1/2 (3-7/8"thick) blanks. He said he'd give me a chunk for any saw I make for myself. I think I love that man.


----------



## TheFridge

Spurt…

And I gotta have my gluten


----------



## terryR

wow, would love time in THAT shop, DonK.

I needed to replace my old knapping stick, so new one from 7/8" Delrin; set screw holds the copper nail tight. No, I don't pressure flake with antler tools. Have tried it. Copper isn't affected by the weather, so.










and a few points from the past few days,


----------



## DLK

Terry, I think you should visit Phoenix and drop into St James Bay in Mesa to have a long chat with Bob Howard. I think you could learn a lot from him and he would enjoy chatting with you. He is definitely under the impression that users of hand tools and interest in tool making is dying. He sells some nice infill plane kits. It would only be a 24 hour drive for you. LOL.


----------



## terryR

Would be awesome to hang with someone of His caliber. So frequently, I feel trapped living here in Alabama. The only people I come in contact with are the guy that sells us hay and cashiers at the local store. Man, I gotta get out more.

Funny thing, I essentially lived out of my pickup truck when in my 20's. I would work as many 12-hour shifts in a row as possible, then pack up my mtn bike and head for the woods. There was always a stove and food in the truck. I could park and make camp anywhere in just minutes.

Now, I'm an old grumpy that likes to stay at home.


----------



## DLK

Sell the farm, buy a semi, put your shop in the back and come visit all of us. LOL


----------



## terryR

yep, thinking of a Tesla semi so I can plug in all my tools.


----------



## TheFridge

You don't need no sticking electrons terry!

The wonderful times you have parenting.


----------



## Slyy

If you leave in bed, can you tell if it's a sinker or floater?


----------



## chrisstef

Awww man lol! Steamer in the crib and snail trails in the tub. Wheres the clorox?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

OFF THE HOOK


----------



## jmartel

1,2,3,4 lemme see your tootsie roll

Picked up a few more fruit trees today. Brings the current count up to 12. Will probably grab another apple, a couple of kiwis, wife wants a Persimmon, and maybe a couple more before I call it quits on the trees. Also grabbed some raspberries, white blackberries, blueberries, and grapes.


----------



## TheFridge

JGreenthumb


----------



## bigblockyeti

Have you figured out how to haul trees on a motorcycle yet?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

I thought it was time to crack the seal on this bottle of single malt scotch after todays stupid venture in ye olde shoppe.

As you can see in the pic - that is not some amateur attempt at inlay - that is repair attempt for a stupid, dangerous lapse of concentration.

That roughly 12 in X 12 in X 1 in cutting board I was making for a sibling came back at me when I was trimming the edge of the board prior to installing the breadboards on it.

1. NO I did not have the anti kickback installed
2. NO I was not using a miter crosscut sled
3. YES I did use the fence and what do you know-it caught at the end of the cut and …
yep came flying back and that nice big chunk of curly maple and walnut tagged me square in the abdomen before
ricocheting sideways to the floor.
4. YES it scared the S&%T out of me and YES I knew better.

Luckily and surprisingly I don't even have a bruise (other than a huge bruised EGO) and now the cutting board will stay here for home use.

Thats my stupid story for the week-end and Oh by the way

This scotch is really good


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Old Faithful gave up the ghost this weekend. My shop radio, a Panasonic Stereo Multiplex RE-7300, bit the big one by dropping the right speaker to essentially nothing.










Out with the old, in with the… old?










Now the shop radio is a Pioneer SX-650 with speakers I've had sitting around for a very long time.


----------



## terryR

She's got a pretty mouth.










0.98 mm opening the entire width.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome, terry!


----------



## Tim457

Wow, that's tight!

Any chance of repair Smitty?

I had a moment there, Fridge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim, it's not gonna be sh*t canned right way, but a quick search tells me electronics repair places may be tough to find in this area. I love the radio otherwise. Good sound when it works. We'll see.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, love the old receivers that have full metal fronts and knobs. I'm jelly, Smitty.

Terry that mouth is toyght like a tiger.

Is this the season to plant fruit trees?

What kinda scotch?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tell me what you need Smitty, there is an electronics shop near me and I'll see if they have it.

Thanks for the wood and turds Fridge.

Phenomenal work as always Terry.

Glad you're alright Mike.

Going to be a huge harvest season for you soon JFarmer.

How are you doing Kev?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't know what it needs Tony, just that it ain't right. There are some (very) simple things I can try that might narrow down a fried right channel vs. a fried right speaker, that's about it.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> What kinda scotch?
> 
> - ToddJB


It's Aberlour A'Bunadh Batch 54.

The link explains this particular batch in greater detail.

I am liking it right now. Good stuff not real peaty or smoky but at 60% alcohol a couple cubes of ice were required to tone it down a bit

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/aberlour/aberlour-a-bunadh-batch-54-whisky/


----------



## jmartel

> Going to be a huge harvest season for you soon JFarmer.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Unfortunately not for another year or two. Most of my trees are only about 2 years old. They take a few years to start putting out fruit. I've got a huge plum tree that's about 20ft tall that produces, and a pear tree that had 3 pears last year, but the rest are all only 5-6ft so far.

But I ordered a crapload of seeds for this year as well (and a small kiwi berry tree). I'll start them when I get back from vacation and make a bunch more raised beds.


----------



## TheFridge

It's wasnt mine I swear. I know better than to drop a deuce in the bed.


----------



## JayT




----------



## jmartel

Quiet in here today. Where you heading, Jay?


----------



## JayT

That was in Dallas heading home. Was in Washington DC for work for five days.

Didn't get any pics heading out, as we never sat down. Walked into the regional terminal to leave, right into the security line and onto the plane, hardly any waiting. Transfer in Dallas was off the plane, Skylink and walk to the next gate and they were starting the boarding when we got there. Coming home we had some time to kill in Dallas.


----------



## jmartel

I'll be flying out Thursday night for vacation. Unfortunately have to go through LAX. Hate that airport.

Dallas was nice the few times I've gone though. Big airport though.


----------



## Mosquito

the only time I was at LAX was when they had that shooter incident. On the way home there was still police tape and bullet holes in the tile wall at the security checkpoint I had to go through.


----------



## JayT

Never been through LAX. Only been in California one time and that was last year for work. The event was in Anaheim so we flew in and out of John Wayne.

From the regional airport we used this time, the connection options are Dallas and O'Hare. I much prefer going through Dallas, but usually seem to connect in Chicago because of schedules. We also end up just flying to Chicago a lot.

The regional airport in town here currently goes to Denver. Starting in April, there will be flights to Denver and Chicago. It's nice when we can use that one, as my office is about 30 yards from the terminal building. With the small regional jets and only one gate, there are few passengers so we can wait until about 45min before takeoff, walk across the street, through security and go. I feel for people that have to deal with the big airport hassles whenever they go anywhere.


----------



## rad457

> What kinda scotch?
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> It s Aberlour A Bunadh Batch 54.
> 
> The link explains this particular batch in greater detail.
> 
> I am liking it right now. Good stuff not real peaty or smoky but at 60% alcohol a couple cubes of ice were required to tone it down a bit
> 
> https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/aberlour/aberlour-a-bunadh-batch-54-whisky/
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


,

Thought I had seen that bottle before, my bottle is Batch #52, Like my Balivenie Caribbean Cask better!


----------



## jmartel

> I feel for people that have to deal with the big airport hassles whenever they go anywhere.
> 
> - JayT


Seattle's pretty nice, luckily. Would say it's a medium size airport. LAX sucks, Newark Sucks, Atlanta Sucks, Midway sucks (mostly due to weather). Denver has a nice airport. SLC and Vegas are nice.

I liked going up into Alaska last year though. Once you were headed away from Anchorage and if you were on a turbo prop instead of a jet, there was no security. Just walked in the door and went right to your gate.

Ribeye cap steaks tonight. One will be cooked tomorrow with crab legs for V-day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Need. More. Clamps.


----------



## terryR

Even Lee Valley needs more clamps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You salted it a day before cooking? JDryV-Day?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This is not an attempt to drive traffic to a project post, just sharing here because, well, I have these pictures sitting around and wanted to share, alright?

Anyway, Kevin gifted me some spalted maple 3+ years ago and I finally figured out how to use it!










Here it is, mounted on the wall to the right of the bench, next to the saw till.










Project post here.


----------



## chrisstef

Fits in perfect Smitty!


----------



## jmartel

> You salted it a day before cooking? JDryV-Day?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's in a vacuum sealed bag. Won't dry out. And with steaks, if you are cooking them normally, you want to salt them at least an hour beforehand. Overnight and uncovered in the fridge is better. You want the exterior to be super dry for getting a good crust. Plus, salting for a day or so doesn't make much of a difference in the total juice lost after cooking. You lose some juice at first, then then gets reabsorbed.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/the-food-lab-more-tips-for-perfect-steaks.html

I think I'm going to try and dry age some steaks soon. Need to pony up for a whole primal so it's not a cheap experiment, but I want to make my steaks even better. Found some special vacuum bags that are supposed to be good for it. Then I just gotta wait like 45 days.


----------



## jmartel

Looks great, Smitty. I just use plastic bins from Harbor Freight, so it's way nicer than my stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures are always welcome! Thanks!

You're grandfathered-in, I believe, Smitty. Carte blanche as to action (barring squealers), the one we need to keep in check is that damn Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

I was just reading about how the chemical (?) reaction from salting your meat dries out the outside to enable a crust on it. Thinkin about doing a beef tenderloin this weekend on the smoker.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Immediately before or after 40 minutes up to one day? I was unaware of Kenji's school of thought.

Dry aging is something different but I hope you share your experiment and findings with us.


----------



## rad457

Just curious, you can get brisket on a bun in Honolulu, at Costco, is this an American thing, available elsewhere?


----------



## chrisstef

In all the Costco's ive been to its been pulled pork. I have not seen brisket. I loves me some brisket.


----------



## jmartel

> I was just reading about how the chemical (?) reaction from salting your meat dries out the outside to enable a crust on it. Thinkin about doing a beef tenderloin this weekend on the smoker.
> 
> - chrisstef


That combined with leaving it exposed on a plate in the fridge is the best way to get a good crust. If you are going to finish it off over charcoal, put the charcoal in a chimney instead of just a pile on the grill. You want it as hot as possible for the crust.

You can also use a smoking hot cast iron pan, or a blow torch if you don't do the charcoal. Bonus points if you do it in a cast iron pan, you can take the remaining oil/rendered fat that's still crazy hot and pour it over the steak after it's done resting to crisp it back up just before serving. That's usually my method.


----------



## jmartel

> Immediately before or after 40 minutes up to one day? I was unaware of Kenji s school of thought.
> 
> Dry aging is something different but I hope you share your experiment and findings with us.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


This is what I saw a bunch of youtube videos and reviews on. Worst case scenario you can dry age them traditionally in a mini-fridge. Don't want the funk to infect your main fridge.

https://www.drybagsteak.com/

JWife had a 30 day aged Ribeye at the Faith & Flower place you recommended in LA, so she's now onboard with it.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, my thought was to smoke it until i hit an internal temp of 110-115 then right onto a flaming hot charcoal grill until it hit 130. Let er sit until 135-140. Om nom nom. Always use the chimney. Always. This is going to be the summer of Stefaque.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad the recommendation paid dividends. Keep us posted please.

Stefaque, Todd loves him some succulent Stefaque.


----------



## jmartel

FYI, if anyone goes to Costco and sees the prime Ribeye caps for sale, get them. There's still a bit of silverskin inside, but holy carp it makes a good and rich steak. Last night's was 3 hours in the sous vide machine with garlic powder, rosemary and thyme, and some butter when it was resting. Not what I'd want all the time, but good for a treat every now and then. I'll try and get a photo of the one tonight after it comes out of the pan.


----------



## chrisstef

> Glad the recommendation paid dividends. Keep us posted please.
> 
> Stefaque, Todd loves him some succulent Stefaque.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


With a side of flannel underpants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The fuzz tickling his nose is what he raves about.


----------



## ShaneA

I like the grain matching on the spalted drawers Smitty, nice touch.

Stefaque…ha ha, remind what type of grill you are working with for these projects?


----------



## DanKrager

I do like that parts bin, Smitty. Very classy!

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Seattle formally submitted an application for a NHL team. Yeah buddy. Also means it's likely the Supersonics will come back in a few years as well for basketball fans.


----------



## Slyy

Tony's got a point on reigning in, speaking of: It's Valentines and maybe the wife'll break out the gimp suit for me this year (she likes that the zipper mouth does a good job of keeping me quiet).

Your former Sonics (AKA my Thunder) aren't quite keeping up like I'd like JOKStoleMyTeam, went to the game last night and it's not a good sign when Adams has more points for the first half nearly than PG, Westbrook and Melo combined.


----------



## jmartel

Never got into basketball, so I have no idea what you're saying. I just like going to a fight and seeing a hockey game break out.


----------



## chrisstef

> I like the grain matching on the spalted drawers Smitty, nice touch.
> 
> Stefaque…ha ha, remind what type of grill you are working with for these projects?
> 
> - ShaneA


Im working with a weber 22" charcoal kettle, weber 18.5" charcoal smoker and weber genesis propane.

Ill translate Jdontdohoops …. their goofy white center is contributing more points that their triple double machine (westbrook) and their newly acquired black hole of a ball hog (Melo).


----------



## Slyy

Stef is essentially correct.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Rarely.


----------



## chrisstef

What are you? My wife? ^


----------



## Slyy

She'd probably say "Never", so in this case Tony is more akin to mistress.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never the side piece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SOTS: Bought one of these switch boxes to turn on the shop vac when I power up the RAS. Love this thing. Vac runs a few seconds after the saw is off, which is nice too.










Highly recommended.


----------



## chrisstef

Thems are fancy gadgets there Smitty. One day when i get around to plumbing my DC id love to add a few of those.

So, we farmed out the painting of our kitchen cabinets along with some crown molding. Really hoping that dude is wrapped up today. The difference its made in there is amazing. From dingy oak to satin white.

Puppy is slated for pick up on 3/3. Gonna be big. The breeder thinks the females will get to around 75-80 pounds and the males might get to 100.


----------



## Slyy

That's gonna be a cute Pup Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So damn adorable!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pardon me for dropping in unannounced after a long (700+ posts absence) But I thought some of you hard core rust hunters might want to see this…

https://asheville.craigslist.org/tls/d/collection-of-antique/6462766849.html


----------



## summerfi

He certainly has those better organized and displayed than most Craigslist ads. The price is probably reasonable too. It would be a lot of work to keep what you want and flip the rest.


----------



## ToddJB

That pup is unreasonably cute.

Smitty, got a link to that one?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ELWUWG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Tim- that's a pretty fair price, nice pics and descriptions too.


----------



## KelvinGrove

To spend that kind of money you would have to be a real collector or a wannabe trying to look dusty. First to admit I don't know enough to be a real collector and too poor to by my looks.

And, I am too poor to feed an 80 pound dog…even if it is a real cutie. Our border collie turns 13 in a few months. Poor guy is starting to have real health problems.


----------



## jmartel

Looked at a Weber Smokey Mountain on the way home from work today. Might have to get me one of those. I'll start out on my kettle and see how it goes from there.


----------



## chrisstef

The 18 really isnt much smaller than the 22 jmart. Not worth the extra hundred clams imo. Holds temp well and the 3 smokes i did were in frigid temps. You can get high temp gaskets ive heard if you catch a leaker. Does eat a bit of charcoal tho.

Ive been interested in getting the pizza cooker add on for the kettle. Maybe the volcano thingy too.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm not going to get a 22. It's between a 14 and an 18, but I think the 14 might be too small. Especially for ribs unless I cut them up first.


----------



## TheFridge

Gimme the big one


----------



## ToddJB

Denver bound


----------



## chrisstef

Enjoy the hot dog boil Todd.

When concrete is cheaper than dirt:


----------



## jmartel

Man, do you gotta drill and put bolts in each block? That sucks. Those things are probably 1000# each. I know the 2×2x6' blocks we use are about 3300 lbs a piece.

Got a shot of the last ribeye cap. It looks rarer than it was, but it was still a perfect rare temp with a good sear. 3hrs at 135deg. Dank.


----------



## chrisstef

We're drilling and epoxying in sleeves then reusing that eye hook. Chain fall hooked up to an overhead beam clamp. I think theyre around 400-500 pounds a piece. Took a 54" blade to cut all the way through it. Boys are earnin it.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice meat ^^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Todd.

Why sooooo much concrete? What was in there that required that? No steel, how'd it stay together?

JSloppyMeat.


----------



## 489tad

JBeefitswhatsfordinner, When you salt and refrigerate a steak over night, do you flip the steak over at some point to dry out the bottom? How much salt is used? Im looking forward to try this.

Steff, what about some controlled TNT blasts. Rubble would be easier to scoop and more fun than giant blocks of concrete. I know the state of CT will not let you do that. Do you have any idea what was sitting on the concrete floor. Heavy press of some kind?


----------



## chrisstef

No idea why so much. Only reason i can fathom iss that its directly on top of bedrock (which it is) and they might have been concerned with a possible fissure in it swallowing dirt. There was a whirlpool above it. We went through 8" of slab, 12" of dirt and now 24" of concrete. Still needs to go down another 6". Brutal.


----------



## jmartel

> JBeefitswhatsfordinner, When you salt and refrigerate a steak over night, do you flip the steak over at some point to dry out the bottom? How much salt is used? Im looking forward to try this.
> 
> - 489tad


I usually don't flip. Just sprinkle like what you'd normally put on it for cooking. Bottom might get a bit wet, but just pat it dry with a paper towel before cooking.

It's not 100% necessary to get a good sear. Just helps. When steaks come out of the sous vide bath, they are wet. I just pat them dry and put them in a skillet that's as hot as my stovetop can get it with some avocado oil (high smoke point). Smokes the crap out of the house, but it works well. I can't be assed to fire up charcoal for just searing, and I don't think my wife would like it if I brought out my Map gas torch.

If you don't do the Sous Vide thing, do what's called a reverse sear. Do it in the oven around 300deg or on indirect heat on the grill. That will help dry out the surface a lot to get a good crust. Low and slow for a while and then heat the crap out of it at the very end. When I do tri-tip, flank, or skirt steak, that's what I do on the grill.

Serious Eats is a really good resource for cooking stuff. Tells you why you do stuff. They have an awesome book as well that's a few hundred pages thick that's worth the $25 on Amazon. Amazingribs.com is also good for grilling info.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

TGIF to all the non-retired Lj'ers

quiet day here-


----------



## DLK

Thanks Mike. I for one appreciate the sentiment. But just means I get another Boss. One that will make me spend the entire weekend packing boxes and getting the house ready for sale. :-( Maybe I can get into the shop next week I hope.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, when your done you can come and pack mine.


----------



## DLK

Kevin, when I'm done I am going to curl up into a ball and go to sleep.


----------



## JayT

> TGIF to all the non-retired Lj ers
> 
> quiet day here-
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


Quiet "here", as in the forum, but not "here", as in my office. TGIF has turned into AYSINM (Are you sure it's not Monday)


----------



## Slyy

I took a PTO day this week so this day 4 of 7 straight off in a row. I hate 12 your shifts but man does my job afford me a lot of down time.

February is rough, it's always Valentines followed 7 days later by Wife's Birthday. Gotta stay on my toes.

That's a ton of 'crete there Stef, lotsa ibuprofen for the boys, maybe just crush it up into the Gatorade?

Also, found out the missus placed some bags of bird food in our shed a few weeks ago. Needless to say, first time experience sucking up a live mouse into the shop vac. Gonna need a new filter in it now too, bit clogged with mouse piss and birdseed. Next step, plastic bins for any future bird food storage.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, LOL,i've been doing that for the last month.


----------



## rad457

*February is rough, it's always Valentines followed 7 days later by Wife's Birthday. Gotta stay on my toes.*

LOL! I have Wife's Birthday, Valentines Day and then Anniversary! I usually buy all 3 cards at the same time!

Had almost 30 years of 12 hr shifts, really don't miss them? But the time off between was sweet!


----------



## DLK

Here is a trick my Mother in law used to do. She would use the same card over and over and over. Each time putting the date hidden inside the folder. And waited until her husband noticed. I think she used the same card for over 5 years in a row.


----------



## Slyy

Andre, that's worse for sure, I mean: Love is a beautiful thing!

Haha Don!


----------



## jmartel

Jjetlagged.


----------



## duckmilk

Yayh! You arrived safely! I thought it was the year of the dog, not bear.


----------



## Slyy

Oooh fun JTaipei101! I'm told by some coworkers that a good trip to Taiwan should include street vendors with chicken anus and pig (or duck) blood cakes. Let us know if you feel adventurous!


----------



## Mike54Ohio

It's been heating up pretty good over at this thread the last couple days-lots of bickering over the number of real members here-lol

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/259505


----------



## jmartel

Still not to the final destination. Just have an 8hr layover in Taiwan. It is the year of the dog, duck.

Head on to Palau in a few hours.


----------



## duckmilk

> It s been heating up pretty good over at this thread the last couple days-lots of bickering over the number of real members here-lol
> - Mike54Ohio


I read through some of that a few weeks ago Mike. I don't understand why they even care. Of course, this thread is pretty much about anything, but it is entertaining at least ;-)

Jmart, when is it going to be the year of the duck?


----------



## summerfi

Taking bets on how long Cricket allows this thread to continue.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/262353#first-new


----------



## rad457

> Taking bets on how long Cricket allows this thread to continue.
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/262353#first-new
> 
> - summerfi


Hey, I'm kind of enjoying it! Funny how it is the Liberal point of view that resorts to Insults ?


----------



## duckmilk

Interesting read. Pretty much an issue not related to this website though. I have my own thoughts, but would not post them here, and have refrained from commenting on that one.
You guys are my friends, I prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## duckmilk

Went in to work some extra hours at the distillery today as they are trying to catch up on some orders. Stacked cases of vodka on pallets for several hours and then, when we were cleaning up before the tours started, the boss said to me "you want to take a bottle home with you"? Sure ) He gave me a bottle of lime flavored vodka. My wife likes the stuff, me… I prefer good bourbon. Anyway, I can buy it from them at a discount, but the free offer was appreciated, and knowing that he appreciated my work enough to make the offer was satisfying.


----------



## rad457

> Went in to work some extra hours at the distillery today as they are trying to catch up on some orders. Stacked cases of vodka on pallets for several hours and then, when we were cleaning up before the tours started, the boss said to me "you want to take a bottle home with you"? Sure ) He gave me a bottle of lime flavored vodka. My wife likes the stuff, me… I prefer good bourbon. Anyway, I can buy it from them at a discount, but the free offer was appreciated, and knowing that he appreciated my work enough to make the offer was satisfying.
> 
> - duckmilk


Hey what's your favorite Bourbon? You lucky dog!


----------



## TheFridge

Hell yeah duck. I am all about free.

Whenever I did service calls I tried not to leave a restaurant without lunch, a convience store without a slurpee, etc.


----------



## summerfi

> Interesting read. Pretty much an issue not related to this website though. I have my own thoughts, but would not post them here, and have refrained from commenting on that one.
> You guys are my friends, I prefer to keep it that way.
> 
> - duckmilk


I'm with you duck. I subscribe to Will Rogers' philosophy: Never miss a good chance to shut up.


----------



## chrisstef

Love that Bob. ^


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, plastic bird feed tubs offer no protection. Buggers chewed right through it to get into our sunflower seeds. Did not quite make it before they were discovered and dispatched, but they almost made it. Metal popcorn cans (like at Christmas time) are the only way to go there.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

GUNS!

Dudes, had a close call and didn't even realize it.

I've been doing some fabrication work. Cutting, grinding, and welding metal. A few nights before I left for vacation I was doing some work and I smelled a slight burning smell, but I couldn't find it. I hung out in the shop doing other things for 45 minutes or so doing other things to make sure a flame didn't spark up.

Tonight I saw this.










Looks like a hot one landed behind my miter saw and smoldered about. Thank Jesus it stayed put.


----------



## TheFridge

I would subscribe to that as well bob but my mouth is too big


----------



## rad457

> I would subscribe to that as well bob but my mouth is too big
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah, fun to stir the pot, poke the bear? Had lots of fun on F.B. last local election!


----------



## DanKrager

That's just scary, Todd. Similar experience with a router. Had been routing grooves and without vacuum, the groove gets packed with chips behind the cut. Several boards later, sniff sniff. Huh. Musta not moved fast enough and burned some. Moved the stack to sand and there was a live one eating up chips along the groove! Did you know coffee makes a good spark extinguisher?

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Marnin.

I saw a duck. 









As a tech, I never leave your glove box without a tampon or a pair of shades. Kidding? Ha! I've used them to plug the tranny hhaaha cooler lines. Holds it back long enough to swap the cores. I leave them in the bucket for the oil change kids to find.

He's gonna be a solid pooch, stef. Great looking pup.

Damn Todd! I've welded in here too and had no issue but, damn you just never know. I need to up my retardant options.


----------



## chrisstef

Close one Todd.

Dig that handle Woody.

Today we woke up to 6" of snow. Come wednesday … 70 degrees. N'england.


----------



## Slyy

DK the final tally was 7 mice, plus the two youngsters the new pup found. Good tip on the metal cans.

I'm solidly in that "leave my politics away from LJ's" easier to keep friends that way for sure.

That'll pucker your butthole real good Todd, glad that was the worst of it!!


----------



## TerryDowning

> Today we woke up to 6" of snow. Come wednesday … 70 degrees. N england.
> 
> - chrisstef


Just the opposite in No Co Mid 60's yesterday, this morning 10 degrees and a dusting of snow. Supposed to get 4-6" this afternoon through tomorrow. Highs in the low 20s.


----------



## terryR

Still playng with pine needles here, Madrone burl for this center,










and a couple of turned basket centers that are different from anything I've seen,



















^Alder and Alder


----------



## summerfi

Beautiful Terry. By the way, did you get your web site functional? What's the URL?


----------



## chrisstef

Damn Terry. I bet you could weave your beard into a basket and recycle the oreo crumbs.

Welcome charles. Can we call ya chuck? Chuckles? Chucky? Chucky poo poo?


----------



## theoldfart

Poo chucker?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> In fact, I am enjoying this forum. Hahaha..
> 
> - Woodscharles


Methinks maybe Charles is a troll : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/262857

or just curious use of the english language posting for a fellow newbie??


----------



## theoldfart

Cricket has exterminated charles!


----------



## terryR

Bob, no website for me.
I may return to vending out of a tent this year?


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I thought you were working on a website for selling those beautiful planes. No?


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful basket Terry! Do you make those little oval decorative thingys that are placed just inside the rim?


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet stuff terry. The baskets are nice too 

I thought I was gonna throw something together for brace bits. Identically spaced and all sitting at the same height. It is a pain and I got 2 drawers to go.


----------



## DLK

Yes. I have thought about that (for my fords) and concluded it would be a pain.

Good for you to persevere.

Terry! Very nice work.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, what's wrong with the original boxes?


----------



## TheFridge

NOS bits in plastic sleeves fart  and some expanding bits. It's gonna work. Just gonna take some time. On a side note. Dowels plates work  not exactly straight but it doesn't matter. Little 1/8" boogers.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah,, got it.
Nice dowel job.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge twists pinners.


----------



## TheFridge

It was too easy. Never thought it was that easy.

Giggity!


----------



## terryR

Bob, a friend from Atlanta has put together this site. He has purchased two of my planes and they are available now. I'll also sell directly, but no plans for another website at the moment.

http://www.ashantillytoolworks.com/


----------



## terryR

Stef, somehow I missed your comment on Oreos.

Dude, I'm a serious Oreo freak. Way past normal. Not a single crumb of that ish gets wasted here. I prob even lick the counters when I'm done with a sess, and don't even know it.


----------



## Tim457

What rock have I been hiding under? I had no idea they made oreos with that much filling.

That will be nice to have a place for expanding bits fridge. I use mine a surprising amount.


----------



## TheFridge

Well I don't use mine enough and they just hang on the wall. so I figured a flocked drawer would limit moisture in and out.

Trying out doweling small bottoms instead stopped dados and rabbets.



















Figured it'd give it give a Greene and Greene kind of look (am I thinking of the proper style?


----------



## theoldfart

Not really Greene and Greene, more like Fridge style. Just as good.


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet. I like Fridge & Fridge style better


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## TheFridge

My boy


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang Todd. Glad nothing more than that happened.

JVoyage end up sold into slavery?

HAHA! @ Beard catching nest.

I can't find the duck Woodcox.

I like the wood contrast Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Sexual slavery. It's hard to be a slave when you're willing.

A beard is the perfect receptacle for cake.


----------



## Hammerthumb

it must be Thursday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It sure feels like a Thursday, right?
.
.
.
.
... wait… (*)


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. 73 degrees yesterday. Currently snowing. Dafuq?


----------



## duckmilk

Finally got above freezing here, 36deg. No snow, just rain and ice. Lost about 6 large elm limbs from 2 trees yesterday due to ice overload. Been raining for 3 days now with 2 more days to go, 4.95" so far, but will maybe see some sun by late Sat afternoon, then more rain chances middle of next week. That's not too good for our septic system.
We lost electric yesterday for about 7 hours due to the ice.


----------



## theoldfart

Does not sound like fun Duck. Hang in there.


----------



## duckmilk

I have a friend with a dump truck and a skid loader. Our plan is to level in the area where the leach field is and add maybe 1" of soil over the top to allow heavy rain to run off, lessening the rain soak over the area. Fingers crossed  Once before, we got a BUNCH of rain and the system didn't want to drain properly. What a pain that was with quick showers and minimal toilet flushes. (Of course I pee outside anyway.)


----------



## lysdexic

Exact opposite here. After the deep freeze in January we've been bathed in Gulf Coast moisture and warmth. I mowed the grass today and the A/C kicked on for the first time. It's just February. The whole thing weirds me out. It's not right.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah, February in the Carolinas. That's why we're putting an offer on some property not to far from Spartanburg tomorrow or Monday. Gotta nail down a builder pretty quick!


----------



## Tugboater78

Sure glad i am at home. The mighty Ohio is a bit swollen


----------



## TheFridge

A/C has been running for a week or so. Some sweat today.

Progress


----------



## DLK

Looking great.


----------



## mochoa

Just checking in, Happy Friday biatches!


----------



## mochoa

Terry, peeping out your site. Nice work! And the prices a bargain.


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio! Dude, how are things? Been a while.

Fridge, the bit storage looks great. I need me something like that. For now mine are just stored in holes in a 2×4 lol


----------



## chrisstef

Maurici-yo!


----------



## ShaneA

A Mauricio and B Yo sighting within 24 hours, whoa! Impressive stuff right there.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls.

Mos, that's exactly what I'm trying to get away from  exact mine is in red oak. Which is worse than pine


----------



## bandit571

Kind of outgrew this one..









Might show that "Book" I made for the auger bits…..









Every "page" has a selection of bits….


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Mauricio. But I can't take any credit for the site. Another maker friend from Atlanta put it up.

mid 70's here and the grass needs to be cut already.

and, I really hate horses. carry on.


----------



## mochoa

> Thanks, Mauricio. But I can't take any credit for the site. Another maker friend from Atlanta put it up.
> - terryR


I'm talking about the planes man! they are beautiful!

Good to see everyone still workin' dat' wood!


----------



## chrisstef

Dont get fooled. I didnt paint nothin.


----------



## chrisstef

Dressed up the soffit


----------



## 489tad

That looks better. What kind of prep did the painter do? Brush or spray the finish?


----------



## chrisstef

Wipe down with TSP. Deglossed. 2 coats latex primer (sanded in between i think). 2 coats sherwun williams pro classic in satin. Combo of brushing and rolling. Im pretty happy about the work the guy did.


----------



## lysdexic

Wow. That is really productive. Impressive upgrade.


----------



## rad457

Our last house had a guy come in and he sprayed everything, Amazing results!


----------



## bigblockyeti

The white looks great. We were looking through builders inventories and one kitchen had white upper cabinets for a nice clean & open look and dark lower cabinets for contact with dirty little rug rats. I think that's probably the route we'll go if we can find a builder that offers speed & quality without breaking the bank.


----------



## Rarebreed68

For the Oreo junkies on here:

1 package Oreos,
1 - 1 1/2 packages Cream Cheese
1 package Chocolate flavored Almond Bark

Run Oreos through food processor until they are at "dust" or flour consistency.

In a large bowl mix cream cheese and Oreo dust until smooth. Start with one package of cream cheese, add small amounts from second block and mix in until you can form bite size balls that will stay together without crumbling.

Form balls and place on wax paper or aluminum foil. Place in freezer while melting Almond bark over low heat in a double boiler.

Use a tooth pick to dredge Oreo balls in chocolate, place back on wax paper or foil to harden. 
It helps to set them in the fridge for about an hour once you have them all dipped.

White chocolate can be used as well. We call them snowman balls then.


----------



## chrisstef

Lotta ball talk there bandit. Lotta ball talk.


----------



## TheFridge

Usually when you put stuff in me you don't get it back. So beware.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Demo. That looks great.

Fridge, love that storage box. Looks great.


----------



## TheFridge

You make my heart tingle Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

Finis. Still need to clean the older bits but it's pretty much done.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Nice work Fridge. You did use Alder, didn't you?


----------



## TheFridge

Is there any other option? Amaright?


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea fridge. Sexy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice Fridge. All I did was clean out and organize the scrap bin… sigh…


----------



## Tugboater78

Markland Lock and Dam near the Kentucky Speedway. That wall is normally about 15'+ above the water. Still able to navigate into the lock, if you have big balls.
Augusta, KY, 8 miles down the road is being evacuated this weekend.
Guys on a sister boat to mine passed through Cincinnati yeaterday around noon, said they had 3ft of clearance under the suspension bridge, tomorrow it will probably not be able to go through.








Friend of mine that lives in Louisville, KY, took a picture of his house today.









This ******************** is crazy, and i have mixed feelings about being home instead of at work, i still kinda enjoy the "adventure" this would be, even if i probably wouldnt be sleeping much. Im sure my wife is glad im not out there.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats crazy tug. I couldnt imagine.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Tug, you wouldn't happen to know a Captain named Glennon Weibrecht, would you?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Occasionally I do some 3rd party merchandising work. One of my last projects was a tool display reset for Tractor Supply. 
I've only done one of the local stores so far, but the manager didn't want to just throw the old power tool hangers in the trash and asked if I had any use for them. 
I'm know I'll change the layout several times before I get it "perfect", but I'm sure liking the way they work.


----------



## TheFridge

Well smitty, at least scrap organization didn't take you months 

Damn tug, had no idea ish was goin down.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, you wouldn t happen to know a Captain named Glennon Weibrecht, would you?
> 
> - Rarebreed68


Name doesnt ring a bell offhnd


----------



## duckmilk

That kitchen really brightened up Stef. Looks great.

That box is really cool Fridge, Nicely done.

Dang Tug, that's a lot of water! And I was whining about my puny septic woes


----------



## 489tad

I did some work today. My wife asked me to make a box for her friend. The lid will have double pane windows that my wife is going to paint and add some jewelry stones that belonged to her friends mom. Its gonna be fun for the glue up. Im only going to get one chance and the lid will have to match the box.









Fridge I like what you've done there. Tug horrible for your friend.


----------



## Mosquito

Whipped up a riser and set of drawers for under the lathe this weekend. All scraps I had around, nothing fancy. Turned the knobs on the lathe since I haven't used it in a while. Figured rather than having things sit to the right of the motor like I had been doing, a drawer was a better place to store them. Also raised the lathe up to the right working height for me. Much more comfortable now.


----------



## jmartel

JStill-alive. Got internet briefly. Moved off of Palau proper and down to Pelelieu. I am not looking forward to going home. One more day of diving, then a ride back up to Palau and about 30 hours of travel home. Total number of dives is 29 or 30.


----------



## Tim457

I must be really lame because the "before" didn't look that bad to me stef, but the after is really nice. The extra trim and added corner spot there are a nice touch.

Fridge that turned out sweet.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys

JPleasedontgetgangrapedbylocals sounds fun


----------



## carguy460

Finally back in the shop after too many years…toolchest in progress.

Hope. The pic is oriented right…

Edit:nope, didn't post right…sorry guys!


----------



## terryR

Looks good, Mos. I hope your version doesn't collect debris as bad as mine did. I only put up with my shelves for a few weeks, then they went under the drill press. Although, I should be clear in that I hardly ever clean around the lathe except for a quick squirt with compressed air. 

Serious rain here in Alabammy. Minor flooding compared to Tug's photos. But we are very lucky some old dude built this home on elevated ground in 1880's since the water table has risen in the dozen years we've lived here. We have a 40 acre field across the street from our home that is essentially useless (we own it so no one can develop it) since it full of slowly develping sinkholes. I won't be surprised if we have a large lake in my lifetime.


----------



## smitdog

Lakefront property Terry, sounds like you could increase your value, ha! Instead of building property by the lake just let the lake form itself on your property… Golden!

Nice chest carguy! Glad I can say that here and not get slapped…


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Terry. My intention is to eventually enclose whatever the lathe ends up on long term. Whether I enclose the base of the car it's on now, or build a new one that actually fits the lathe (right now the lathe is on a 18"x39" platform, and the car is 24"x48"). Not keeping it clear around the lathe is one of the reasons I made the drawers lol


----------



## theoldfart

I priced carving vises and decided to do a DIY.


















Voila


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks warm JDive.

That flooding sucks.

It sure came out fantastic Stef.

Well done Fridge and Mos.

Hiya Mauricio!


----------



## DanKrager

What you've got looks like it would work really well. Maybe rub a little powdered resin on the stick and the outside faces of the split block will help it hold securely with less pressure.

I made a really solid carving platform using a ball hitch screwed into a pipe flange. Clamp the ball between two rings of the right sized pipe (they look like bushings) and the bugger is not going anywhere.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Same lock from the other day..

Then:









Now:


----------



## TheFridge

Water sucks. It really really sucks. Gatorade is better.

Or Brawndo. It has electrolytes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brawndo's got what plants crave.


----------



## chrisstef

Strong work around here girls. 
I like the window pane move there Dan.
Way to not suck Mos.
Toolbox then a long soak in the pink kiddy tub. I like it Jason.
Gorgeous pics JMart. Any nude beaches? Asking for a friend.
Nice vice OF.

Monday can eat it.


----------



## chrisstef

I hate to google brawndo. Shame.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> I hate to google brawndo. Shame.
> 
> - chrisstef


LOL-me too, but I did its anyway:

Urban dictionary def.

Brawndo
it's like shaving your chest with a lawnmower! that sounds dangerous, but it's not more dangerous than drinking BRAWNDO because drinking BRAWNDO is like riding a pony, which probably sounds not dangerous except that the pony is 300 feet tall and covered in chainsaws! and to get on the pony, you have to take an elevator filled with 16 live cougars, which is an actual sport in latin america, which is extremely fun, but not as fun as BRAWNDO because BRAWNDO is like driving an ice cream truck full of angry bees through a petting zoo, which is a great way of becoming popular if you want to become popular with LAW ENFORCEMENT but if you don't, you should still drink BRAWNDO because BRAWNDO will make you use your fists for everyday tasks, like watching tv or romance or helicopter maintainence! it will also make you more awesome at english, which means you can use apostrophes whenever 'you w'an't to', even in words like 'nuclear', which don't even have an apostrophe yet!

From the movie Idiocracy-Brawndo-for plants


----------



## lysdexic

Tug - I am surprised they keep those lights energized.

I googled Brawndo and I am ashamed that I still don't know wtf it is.


----------



## theoldfart

^ me to.


----------



## TheFridge

The movie "Idiocracy" is one of the dumbest, yet bestest movies of all time. It's available at Costco. You go get it. I'll be 'batin'.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug - I am surprised they keep those lights energized.
> 
> - lysdexic


Place is powered by its own hydro plant and i imagine everything is sealed, but yeah i wonder as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Idiocracy, boys. Great movie. Cult classic even.


----------



## bandit571

This skinny chisel was mad at me..









The one on the left…









Maybe because I was making do some work…?


----------



## duckmilk

> ^ me to.
> 
> - theoldfart


Me three

Bandit, let your dog lick that finger nick, it will be ok tomorrow.


----------



## summerfi

Posting this here in honor of my Dad, Seth M. Summerfield, Jr., on his birthday. He would have been 107 years old today-hard to believe. He's still the finest craftsman I've ever known.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy birthday Mr. Summerfield.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy birthday Dad Summerfield. From what you have produced, I would think you inherited some of your skills from him Bob.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto old old timer.

Oh yeah smitty


----------



## summerfi

Duck, I'm sure I did. I grew up in his shop, learning every day. I started at about age 5. I'm a 5th generation (at least) woodworker. It's in my blood.


----------



## bandit571

> ^ me to.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Me three
> 
> Bandit, let your dog lick that finger nick, it will be ok tomorrow.
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks ok..gave the hand an alcohol rub…from the inside….drowned a couple ice cubes in some scotch…

Happy birthday, Old Timer


----------



## 489tad

Bob thats a great picture. I wish I had one of my dad in his element.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I second that, it's a great photo of Dad Summerfield at work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool! Happy birthday Mr. Summerfield. In the blood, indeed.


----------



## terryR

That's awesome, Bob!


----------



## DanKrager

I got this thing to work almost perfectly. It takes about 6 good cutting strokes and a few clean up strokes to cut the 1/4" x 1/4" French dovetails here. Can't really see them in the picture. The other tools in picture are support tools, the gauge lays out the first score to help the plane follow the score instead of the grain. The knife cleans up the cut in the sharp corner. I suspect there is a bit more fettling to do because the blade should leave a sharp corner. I think the scoring knife is a thousandth or two inset into the body too far, so I'll try shimming it out with aluminum foil, one layer at a time.

Actually, the first sore isn't needed. I just wanted to show off the gauge. 










DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Dan! A #444 in use is a very good thing indeed.


----------



## Mosquito

Every time one shows up in my e-mail triggering the eBay alert I have I'm tempted…


----------



## DanKrager

C'mon, Mos. Following the tradition of the enablers here:

"Man up and sell a couple of 45's and buy the 444!" The blisters are worth it.

DanK


----------



## DLK

But if he sold a couple of 45s he would be down under 100.


----------



## Mosquito

lol no where near 100. I don't think.

I should count, because I opened a cabinet this weekend and went "Oh yeah, forgot about those 3"... I think it's somewhere around 30. I do have a few to sell though. And a compass plane or two. And maybe a #55.


----------



## summerfi

I'll tell you guys something that happened to me today. I don't know if it's funny or sad. I get an email from a fellow who wants to buy a saw he sees listed on my website. Says it's for his wife's birthday, and he wants it sent overnight mail and doesn't mind paying extra. The saw is a vintage British Tyzack handsaw, the type with the cool elephant medallion, and fully restored. I have it listed for $75 because of some pitting, but otherwise it would be a $150 saw. His email is worded a little strange, and at first I suspect it may be a scam. So I look the guy up and it appears he may be a wealthy executive at one of the largest resort destinations in the West. I try to figure out online how to send it overnight, with no success other than it appears it would be somewhere in the neighborhood of $50 shipping. The guy put his phone number in the email and said don't hesitate to call, so I did. Here's the gist of the conversation.

Me: So, when do you actually need the saw.
Him: By Sunday
Me: Oh, so if I send it by Priority Mail it will be there on Saturday, and that's a lot cheaper.
Him: Great, let's do that. Can I give you a credit card number?
Me: No, I'm not set up for credit cards. Do you have a Paypal account?
Him: Yeah, but I don't remember the password. I'll figure it out and send you the money.
Me: OK then. (As we're about to end the conversation) So, is your wife a woodworker?
Him: Oh no (chuckle). We just bought a 10 acre property and it has a bunch of trees she wants to get rid of. She said she would cut them down.
Me: Uhh, you do realize this is not the type of saw for cutting down trees?
Him: Well what's it for then?
Me: Fine woodworking, like building cabinets or interior finish work.
Him: Umm, I'm looking at your website. Isn't it that saw shaped like a triangle I see there?
Me: Yep.
Him: That will do. It's just going to be symbolic anyway.
Me: Oh, okay then. As soon as I get the money I'll mail it off.

He paid right away and the saw is boxed up and ready to mail. I have serious mixed feelings, mostly on an ethical basis. Is it ethical to sell a vintage hand tool to someone you know doesn't understand or appreciate it, and will never use it for it's intended purpose. Heck, for all I know this saw could end up in the trash after the birthday gag is over. Thoughts?


----------



## bigblockyeti

While it would be nice to make sure everything you sell is going to the best possible recipient, it's just not the reality we live in today. In some parts of the world woodworkers are knocking together whatever they can using only their feet to feed their families and other parts folks are buying nice, vintage woodworking tools to be used as little more than a gag gift just because. I can certainly understand your internal conflict on this one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My wife and daughter and I (read the story to them) say cancel the sale. Totally weird!


----------



## DanKrager

That's what happens when you have more money than brains. Makes me wonder how he got where he is…
Me thinks if you did the "ethical thing", he wouldn't have a clue what that means.

Well, I'm pulling out some stops for this project. Going to draw peg some tenons and needed oak dowels, I thought. They might not be strong enough…some chipped out pretty badly even with a razor sharp cutter, mineral oil, and slow feed with as high RPM as I could muster. I don't want the strong contrast of walnut. These will be dark enough with the end grain exposed.










First real use of new shooting board.









DanK


----------



## chrisstef

As a business man id send it. As a woodworker id nix the deal. Tough call to make.

Finished up a plaque and a hanging rack plaque for kids of an old college buddy.



















Cut down old railroad spikes for the hooks.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, you made considerable improvements on those boards! Nicely done!

DanK

PS: If you rout keyhole slots in the back, the screws can be hidden…


----------



## chrisstef

Im jelly of your shooting setup dank.

Ya know ive got the bit and its probably even chucked in a router. If id make a jig to get the spacing perfectly aligned id likely even use it but alas, im your classic 90%er. Its in my blood lol.


----------



## DLK

Well Bob. I think it would also be unethical to pick and choose your clients based on perceived weirdness. You have done your best to explain what its use is for. If you have not sent it include a note saying that you would take it back (undamaged) refund the sale price, but not the shipping if they wanted to return it. Maybe include something on types of saws and their use. Something printed from the internet would do.


----------



## ToddJB

Meh, how many F350s are on the road that will never see a payload? How many pool table will sit unused in large game rooms? How many 45s will sit in Mos' cabinet that will never see wood again?

As long as it does feel like a scam I say sell it. If it had emotional connection, sure, be selective or keep it. There is no shortage of old saws out there, but there is a shortage of paying customers.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for the comments guys. I guess this is where I am: I restore and sell saws, it's what I do. After the saws leave me, whatever happens to them is on the new owner. That's the best I can do. My conscience is clear. There are saws that I've restored and are being used today that otherwise might have ended up in the scrap heap. I've made a positive contribution, and I'll be happy with that. This event did have its comical side too.

Oh, and Todd, there may be a limit to paying saw customers, but I haven't found it yet. I could work on saws 24 hrs a day if I wanted to and still not meet the demand. Somebody smarter than me ought to be able to figure out how to make money at this.

And Don K, I thought about the picking and choosing dilemma. Since you can't choose who you sell a wedding cake to, would I get in trouble for selectively selling saws?

Stef, your name carving looks great. Are you doing that by hand?


----------



## 489tad

Bob it will probably end up in a woodworkers hands eventually. 
Laughed at " how many of Mosses 45's will never see wood". 
Nice lettering there Stef!


----------



## DLK

Bob, maybe all you can do is sell to anyone but offer to make a deal with persons who convince you that the saw will be used properly and be well taken care off..

P.S. just had the spear and Jackson dovetail saw you sold me resharped today. Great little saw. It is at least used properly and is taken care of.


----------



## jmartel

Been catching up on everything I missed. Jtired. Got into Seattle at 3:30am last night. Not worth trying to sleep for only an hour or two, so in to work early. Roughly 30 hours of travel to get home in total. Today is going to drag.

Gonna try and rest up tonight, but then tomorrow it's back to finishing up the final touches in the bathroom and on the vanity. Need to get everything done and my final signed off on soon.

Bob, you gotta make a buck as well. No harshness here over that. If it was a one of a kind then I might be more selective though.


----------



## chrisstef

Business is business bob. Ship er off.

Yea theyre hand carved. I did my first round of resharpening my gouges and things came out a lot cleaner. There was a good learning curve to figuring out how to get a good edge on the gouges.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice job on the carving, Stef.


----------



## terryR

I agree business is business, sell the saw, Bob. Maybe someone else will see it stuck in a corner one day and put it to use.

See if they wanna buy a miter plane for the kitchen.


----------



## ShaneA

Sell, sell, sell. lol

Yeah, strong carving work. Pretty sure if I were to attempt, it would be covered in blood.


----------



## Brit

Got up this morning in Birmingham where it has been snowing on and off all week. Listened to the weather warnings for the South coast where I live (first severe weather warning since 2002) and thought sod that for a game of soldiers. Emailed the client and told them I was heading straight home before the Beast from the East meets storm Emma which is coming in from the South. I got home 4 1/2 hours later after detouring around a couple of nasty accidents and 10 minutes after that it started snowing. Apparently it isn't going to stop until Saturday lunchtime. Turns out it was the right call. A couple of days ago there was a multiple pile up on the M80 motorway in Scotland and 100s of motorist spent the next 17 hours sitting in their cars. They don't pay me enough to put up with that crap. The first day of Spring can kiss my jacksy!


----------



## Mosquito

> How many 45s will sit in Mos cabinet that will never see wood again?
> 
> - ToddJB


20  Though on a technicality, all but 1 are being held up by a wooden stand :-D


----------



## TerryDowning

At least she's not going to paint some lame rural scene (I hope) on it like we've seen so many times.

Nice work stef

Mos LOL, nice cover.


----------



## bandit571

It is now standing up on it's own four feet..









Instead of changing drill bits….









I just change drills…..


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear about the bad weather Brit. Glad you're safe.

It's raining here in San Fran. It always rains when I arrive from Las Vegas. I have to spend another week here, then I'm off to Washington. I'm going to be one of Jmart's neighbors soon. Any tips for packing up a shop OF?


----------



## jmartel

Moving up here for good, Paul?


----------



## theoldfart

Not sure Hammer, still trying to figure that one out!


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of black home depot totes and bubble wrap Paul!

I read all of Andys post with an English accent. It was fun.

Picking up pup-dog this weekend. 3.5 hour ride to the hotel on saturday. Hour ride west to get the dog then 4.5 hours back home. All with my wife, a 5 year old and a puppy in the car. Lord help me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is there an over/under line on that 4.5 hour return trip timeline?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stef, you couldn't pay me enough to get a dog now, with small kids and a looming move, I'd much rather pass a kidney stone than put myself through that right now. If all goes well, we'll be ~3.5hrs. from my brother who's wife is a vet and they constantly threaten giving my kids a dog, I've promised several times I'd get every free cat I could find on Craigslist and gift them right back for the favor.


----------



## chrisstef

Id give it plus 1.5 hours as the over Smitty. Not to worry though, your boy's got a plan. Quick little cocktail of dramamine and benedryl for the wife, kid and dog. Hammer down Cole!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Jneighbor. I'll be up there soon. Need to start looking for a residence. I think I'm going to sell the large tools and buy new. It's still going to be a load for small stuff.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Id give it plus 1.5 hours as the over Smitty. Not to worry though, your boy s got a plan. Quick little cocktail of dramamine and benedryl for the wife, kid and dog. Hammer down Cole!
> 
> - chrisstef


And a cocktail of Prozac for the driver?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Seattle sounds soggy, but that's what we're dealing with today here in the rust belt, hope the move serves you well and you get to buy lots of shiny new tools. We've made an offer on a lot in the Spartanburg burbs and the owners actually live in Snohomish which is turning out to be a PITA with the three hour delay of them getting back to the selling agent, who then contacts our buyer's agent who contacts us. I know this is unlikely to be a forever home but I'm already not looking forward to going through this again in 10-15 years.


----------



## duckmilk

> I read all of Andys post with an English accent. It was fun.
> 
> - chrisstef


Haha, I did that too Stef, except the accent seemed to be more Aussie…until I visualized the GEICO Gecko saying it.

"Picking up pup-dog this weekend. 3.5 hour ride to the hotel on saturday. Hour ride west to get the dog then 4.5 hours back home. All with my wife, a 5 year old and a puppy in the car. Lord help me." 
Pack up some beer and let your wife drive home.

Tired of dry heat in NV Hammer?

Sorry for the moving woes guys. We have been on this property for 4.5 years and plan on building a real home on it in a couple of years. After that, I hope to never move again.


----------



## CL810

Paul, are your retiring?


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah Jneighbor. I'll be up there soon. Need to start looking for a residence. I think I'm going to sell the large tools and buy new. It's still going to be a load for small stuff.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Good stuff. Big change from Vegas heat/dryness. Know what area yet?



> Seattle sounds soggy,
> - bigblockyeti


It's not so bad. The awesome summers more than make up for the winters. And at least in my case, my wife is a ginger so the overcast-ness tends to work well with her ability to spontaneously combust in sunlight.


----------



## Hammerthumb

No retirement yet Andy. A little forward promotion in the company. I have been working on this change for 5-6 years so it is not a sudden event. Our company owner and I have been discussing this for a while. It was time. I lived in WA about 25 or more years ago. I had decided then, that was where I wanted to retire. Although I don't like the travel that will be involved, the projects I will be doing will be fewer, but larger in scope and $.

Jeff- looking east of Redmond. Duvall, Carnation etc. Out in rural areas where I can find something quiet for my wife and myself. My office is in Redmond, so I want to search within 1/2hr drive.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I really like Duvall. We looked at moving there, but it would have been too much of a commute into the city. There's a couple guys there selling slabs that I know of. And I believe there's a decent lumber dealer in Monroe


----------



## jmartel

Since I know you've been waiting, Fridge, here's some exotic Palauian nudis.





































Here's an album from the trip:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmartel/albums/72157690999579222/with/38756665500/


----------



## TheFridge

Nudis!


----------



## DanKrager

As a charter subscriber to Fine Woodworking, I have been made fun of by friend wife for keeping all this paper in a digital age where everything is online. Maybe not everything. I just did a search for issue #8 and even the FWW site can't seem to find it. Now, granted, I refuse to spend my money on the web subscription, and that may be the barrier here, but it doesn't look like it now. Ha! Have the paper copy, and I know where it is. Well, I know the vicinity.
There are so few charter subscribers left, that I got on a bandwagon with a few others to implore TP to give us charter subscribers free access to their site, but they wouldn't even consider it. Loyalty means nothing anymore. Completely separate entities, they said. If that's the case, one of them should sue the other for using the name. 
Do any of you have a membership to test my theory? I have the paper copy, so I don't need the content, but testing if TP is "TP-ing" the old issues. ??? Maybe it's just a glitch.

Anyway, I'm working on coordinating Sketchup drawings, triangle marking systems, story sticks, and maybe a few other "old" tricks, like sector rules, etc. I've not seen anyone using all these in one shop, so maybe I'm on the bleeding edge here. "Full circle. It's all about circles"--Jim Tolpin.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Most of the oldtimers from FWW Knots now hang out at The Burl….


----------



## CL810

Dan, I got there but not without some hiccups along the way. Several times pages wouldn't load. Error message would appear and then after a few seconds, 5-15 it would start loading. Might be my computer as well.

Anyway, try this.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Ok here's the teaser

A buddy of my brother owns a furniture and cabinet making business and knows I dabble in woodworking. He just called my brother to let him know that he just finished a big job and has a bunch of really nice non-kiln dried walnut for me to come by and pick up at no charge.

Am I pumped? DUH - my brother has been promising me that I could head over the the business shop and grab whatever I needed out of the cut-off dumpster that the owner used in his fireplace in the winter if it gets too full (the dumpster). I figured it was a pipe dream promise, but we shall see. I am supposed to head over tomorrow and see what we are getting.

Yes pics will follow…to be continued


----------



## jmartel

Free walnut is good, but it's no free alder.

Gonna try smoking some ribs tomorrow. We'll see how this goes. Never done it before.


----------



## chrisstef

Jsmoke! Babys? Spares? I like the 2-2-1 method on spares and the 3-2-1 on babys. Thats if u like em fall off the bone.


----------



## jmartel

No idea yet. Gonna go to costco after work and see what they got. Was gonna do this for the first time:

https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/pork-ribs-recipes/last-meal-ribs-recipe-best-barbecue-ribs-youve-ever-tasted


----------



## bandit571

Was NOT a good day in the shop…









Guess what fell handle first onto the floor….


----------



## chrisstef

Go st louis style spares. Pull that back membrane off n dry rub em. 2 hours at 225-250, wrap em in tin foil with a lil cider vinegar for 2 hours at 225-250, then unwrap, sauce for another hour at 225-250. Lil cherry or maple for smoke.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer bandit. One of my saw handles has a small chunk missing from the same thing. Luckily I haven't dropped a plane yet or else I might have a large custom chisel plane kicking around the shop.

I'll provide updates and results tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, Cl810. The link worked.

And I'll look at that other site. Thank you for that, Bandit.

DanK

Bandit, "theburl" doesn't take me to what I think you mean. More info please?


----------



## bandit571

Been so long since I've been over there…it was known as the Burl…..Mike Flavin was running it…


----------



## chrisstef

puppy. Holy crap. Wife just had a mini melt. Ok it was a melt. Both of us are waay too stressed over this puppy right? Talk me off the ledge boys. Ride to maine on the heels of a mini hurricane got me wound up tighter than a ticks ass (oppo-fridge).


----------



## jmartel

Picked up the St. Louis style. If they turn out like crap, it's your fault Stef.

Got home and found the car had a flat tire. So I spent my night so far plugging a screw hole. Good times.

No pics after picking up the pup, Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

What happened jmart? That methods fool proof. You do it on the weber smoker?

Scooping the pup Sunday morning. Pics will be had.


----------



## jmartel

I'll let you know around 7pm tonight. Got them on and going now.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh IF they turn out like crap. Gotcha.

Holed up in a Maine hotel room for the night. Hooked up with an old college buddy i hadnt seen since 2001 or so. Took a ride to a lighthouse point to see an angry ocean. Hoping tomorrow goes half as smooth as today has.


----------



## TheFridge

Hooked up with an old college bud at a motel. Completely normal. I hope the wife and kid didn't watch.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Dinner is on the grill. 









The larger foil pouches are diced potatoes with onions, bell peppers, jalapenos, butter and seasoning. Smaller ones are onions that are cored out with seasoning in the middle and butter packed on top. Also going to throw some smoked sausage on for good measure.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont judge fridge. We do it different up here in new england. If i make it to LA ill hookup with you too.

I like the onion move RB. Lil feast yagot there


----------



## TheFridge

You can never go wrong with more sausage. Unless it's chicken sausage.

Edit: I could handle that stef. Just easing back from the edge. As long as you can remember that eatin ain't cheatin.


----------



## terryR

Wow, life looks better on the west coast!


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never seen surf like that. The pic really doesnt do it much justice. There were big chunks of stone broken off by the waves a good 500 yards inland.


----------



## Rarebreed68

> You can never go wrong with more sausage. Unless it's chicken sausage.
> 
> - TheFridge


No chicken sausages here, these were all brave, upstanding cattle and pigs.


----------



## theoldfart

Where abouts on the coast Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

That was in York Maine, fart. Nubble Lighthouse.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Amazing power at work there Stef. Surprising what all the surf can move around when it really starts working.


----------



## therealSteveN

> As far as dodge goes, every one can t be a lemon  even a blind squirrel gets a nut every now and again
> 
> - TheFridge


Only problem with that logic is do you want to be the guy who gambles 60k on a pu truck to find out if you won, or lost? Generally I like going in with better odds. Just wish the Japanese made an actual pu truck, instead of those shortie toys they make.


----------



## TheFridge

I just like harassing dodge/Jeep owners.

The only dodge that has my heart is a 90s Dakota RT. You just couldn't kill an older 318.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those had 360's.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I'm pumped for you. I spent my day hanging out with this 10 week old 20lb bruiser.


----------



## Rarebreed68

We adopted this guy a few weeks ago. He's going to be a handful.


----------



## jmartel

I'd call the ribs a moderate success. The temp on the kettle wasn't staying where I wanted it to, and I ran out of hot coals after about 4 1/2 hours and had to add more. They weren't as tender as I would have liked. Flavor was good, but a bit sweet. Less rub next time. Still better than anywhere else I could buy them around here though. Next try will be better. I've got another full rack in the freezer waiting to go, and plenty of rub mix and sauce left. Maybe next weekend.

Also started some seeds. A bit late since I was gone, but it should still work. Some more stuff needs to be started in another week or so. Made a quick table/light hanger out of leftover 2×3's and plywood for them earlier today. Indoor grow op, anyone?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Scored some free walnut Saturday.

Cut-outs from a commercial job - cabinet/restoration shop doing restoration on a local college. He told me it would end up as firewood probably. They are all roughly 3 feet long, some are 5 feet.

Looks like after a little table saw work, I will be able to rip some 4 inch wide by 3 to 5 feet long air dried walnut out of each one.

He told me he has a bunch of mahogany shorts also and to stop by the shop to take what I want.

I am happy


----------



## chrisstef

Nice score Mike.

6.5 hours total in the car. 2 bouts of doggy puke but both were caught in towels. Ms. Finn is home and coolin.










Im whooped. Lotta dashboard time.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Nice score Mike.
> 
> 6.5 hours total in the car. 2 bouts of doggy puke but both were caught in towels. Ms. Finn is home and coolin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im whooped. Lotta dashboard time.
> 
> - chrisstef


and whooped you should be after that journey in the storm with puppy, wife, and child-lol Alcohol is in order now

made a 2 hour journey like that once with 2 young children and a new guinea pig in the cage that was running around a squeaky squirrel cage all the way home. I wasn't sure if it was going to make it to our house before I strangled it - had no oil or I would have greased the wheel and let him have a heart attack keeping up with the spin.

The puppy is dam cute Steph have fun


----------



## DanKrager

I'm with you, Jseedling. These are all tomatoes of various types, and more seeds will be going in today for other stuff. The seeds we ordered are delayed for some reason. Will be checking on that next week. The tomato plants lean on and are tied to a coarse weave fence that leans about 15° to help support the plants.










We plant on ridges, so stuff can go out a bit early. 









DanK


----------



## Rarebreed68

Good looking pooch Stef. 
Wish I had the time to even think about a garden this year. I sure love tomatoes straight off the vine.


----------



## summerfi

I hope to have more time for a garden this summer, but we're still a long ways from that. My garden spot is still snow covered. The hardy stuff can go out after mid-April. Tomatoes, corn and the like not until June 1.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a few kinds of tomatoes (and some tomatillos) in there, but I'm not anticipating much of a harvest on those. Doesn't get hot enough here to reliably ripen them. At least the big ones. Cherry tomatoes and such should still work. Regardless, they will go out in a cold frame and see how they do along with the peppers.

Did a full shop douche today. It was getting pretty bad in there. Finally put the mobile cart on my bandsaw after having it sit in the box for about 2 years now.


----------



## JayT

Cute pup, stef.

Good on you guys with your gardens. I've been blessed with a brown thumb-anything I try to grow turns brown and dies, so no gardening here.


----------



## jmartel

I'd say I'm still in the fumbling my way through it stage. Experimenting, mainly. Same with the fruit trees. Can't guarantee I'll get anything good out of it yet.


----------



## TheFridge

> Those had 360 s.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The little boxy ones I speak of. The 5.2L RT


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah, the older ones, gotcha. I had a 98' & 02' both with the same V6 and the power was pitiful with both but the interior was much nicer in the 02'. If I could find a clean low mileage extended cab 2wd with a 318 and a manual, I'd be very tempted!


----------



## DLK

FYI

This is my Front Door in Houghton, Mi.










You might be amused to read this

https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/which-city-has-the-most-unpredictable-weather/

But we are in Grand Rapids, Mi where there is no snow waitting for our flight to Chicago then to Boca.


----------



## jmartel

That's a lot of snow. I lived in central MI when I was a kid. Not a huge fan of dealing with all of that stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

That is a ridiculously cute puppy, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks todd. At about a year her black markings will turn all gray.

Shes been fairly good so far. Woke up twice last night but seems to understand poopin outside. Pee … were workin on it. Her stomach does not enjoy car rides however. Yacked on a 20 minute ride today. Gotta try n fix that.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, signed the papers to put the house on the market as of Wednesday. (holding breath, looking at shop, sighing)


----------



## bigblockyeti

We'll be doing that in less than a month. I'll have to go a little while without a shop but I'll get tyo build exactly what I want hopefully in less than a year after the house build is finished.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, where did you land on?

Kev, you guys just going to rent in Cali til you find something?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, yea. Depending on feedback from the open house this weekend we may fly out in the next few weeks and look some more. If we don't find anything we'll just rent for the time being.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Drop anything from the shop right here in middle america, Kevin. I can watch over it for you, no problem.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's a good idea Smitty.

When is your shop going to be done Jmart?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, you mean like spalted stuff?


----------



## jmartel

> That's a good idea Smitty.
> 
> When is your shop going to be done Jmart?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I like your optimism that it'll actually happen in a reasonable timeframe.

Once my final bathroom inspection is done and the city no longer has a reason to stop by, it'll get started. So, this spring/summer is my guess. Then I gotta insulate/electrify/paint it and finish it off.


----------



## bigblockyeti

SC, about 20 minutes from downtown Spartanburg.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool! And you're building?

Not sure what gator f'n means, but I'm pumped that this guy is proud.


----------



## chrisstef

Ask fridge ^


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, we're building. Got a handful of builders that we need to sort through. It would be far easier if we weren't 600 miles away.


----------



## chrisstef

Install a web cam yeti. The mental aspect alone will shave ya 2 weeks. I mean $500 or whatever will save ya loot cakes in the long run. Total big brother but 600 miles and a contractor you dont know ….


----------



## DLK

> That s a lot of snow. I lived in central MI when I was a kid. Not a huge fan of dealing with all of that stuff.
> 
> - jmartel


Central Michigan would be so much easier then Houghton , Mi.
(Note Houghton, Mi is not Houghton Lake , Mi.)


----------



## bigblockyeti

We'll break ground before the kids are done with school but I and they will be somewhere less than an hour away after school is done at the end of May even if we don't yet have the house sold. Building the entire house while being so far away would be more than I could handle.


----------



## jmartel

Originally I wanted to build new after we sold our townhouse. Unfortunately the price of land put a stop to that quickly. I'm envious, Yeti. Keep us updated. How big are you going?

Bathroom vanity is going to get dyed tonight, then probably 3 days of finish. Install this weekend. Hopefully final inspection Monday or Tuesday and I can get the permits closed out.


----------



## rad457

I swore next house I build myself! We were only 2 blocks away last house, Made the mistake of too big of a deposit and selecting a desirable area and house style, was banned from the site within a month, appears the foreman didn't like my comments regarding his competence, compared to a 1st year apprentice?


----------



## jmartel

Originally my plan was to have the shell built for me, then come in and do all the finishing work while living on site in a trailer. Obviously would have taken a long time to do though. Now that I see how long just remodeling is taking I figure it probably wasn't going to be a good idea. Although starting with new build stuff would be a lot easier in some ways.


----------



## 489tad

Yeti I agree with Stef, camera or even hire someone that knows building to keep an eye on things. I was there for the last house we built. Great builder but crap happens. The foundation was missing three windows in a poured foundation. Negotiated nice egress for the two that were in. Wife caught the 9' second floor ceiling height was framed 8'. Lucky no roof framing. Missing cabinet. Wrong exterior stain. This one was sick. Contractor never connected the chimney vent thru the top of the chimney. Roofer and fireplace guy never got together. One mention from me "fire marshal" and that was taken care of. Found the tile for the patio when I was told it was not in stock. You need eyes on that site.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, I'm hoping to find a competent builder that won't mind if I'm heavily involved and understands everything will be well scrutinized. I've got family only ~50 min away so I suspect we'll (I) will stay with them some during the summer to be closer than 2 hrs away at my parents. I originally wanted 2300sqft, 4br, 2.5ba but my wife is insisting we need at least 2800sqft, 5br, 3.5ba and that will further delay when I'll be able to build a proper shop vs. being sequestered into just the garage. I'd love to contract the whole thing myself but timing (ASAP to occupancy), HOA says no-no to trailers and construction must be completed no more than 1 year from inception are keeping that from happening.


----------



## DLK

I have a 4200 sqft 5br 4.5 ba I could sell you.


----------



## duckmilk

I agree with keeping a close eye on the build. When they were framing the interior walls of ours, I told them they had left out a doorway. They had marked everything out on the slab and the markings had been covered with sawdust. It was the door to the bathroom. Oops!
There were also more questions about certain things (like electric outlets) that I was there to give them needed info. I also was there to go get extra sheathing for them when they ran short.


----------



## jmartel

> I have a 4200 sqft 5br 4.5 ba I could sell you.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Damn that's a big house.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, it's official. The for sale sign is on the front lawn. It's up on Zillow. Oh Sh1#!


----------



## rad457

> I have a 4200 sqft 5br 4.5 ba I could sell you.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Damn that s a big house.
> 
> - jmartel


Curious, how is the sq/ft determined, around here bungalow, main floor only, bi-level both levels and 2 storey, top 2 levels basement not included. Some add the caveat total living space if basement developed!


----------



## Tugboater78

The extent of my "woodworking" over the last month or 2, in a few pictures.









Helped son and daughter with thier pinecar derby caras. Son (bear scout) came in 6th of 87, overall, daughter ( junior girlscout) placed 12th of 35. Had less than 48 hours to work on hers, as it was a last minute thing to have the girlscouts join in the festivities.

















Couple garden tables to hold pots/growbags in the garden.

























Heard they were thinking of legalizing mary jane across the river so i built me a seed starting cabinet. I can start my garden veggieas too, as a bonus.

Was gonna share pics of house progress but lumberjocks doesnt like them. Finally can get in yard after the ground dried up and it quit raining.

Concrete guys poured the footings for the basement yeaterday, and today they set forms for the walls. Tomorrow, weather permitting, they plan on pouring the walls. And of course, tomorrow is my last day home, so i will probably miss most of the framing work.


----------



## jmartel

> Curious, how is the sq/ft determined, around here bungalow, main floor only, bi-level both levels and 2 storey, top 2 levels basement not included. Some add the caveat total living space if basement developed!
> 
> - Andre


Typically only finished square footage included. If basement has been turned into something other than storage, it's typically included. If unfinished, it's not listed as part of the square footage, but something is usually mentioned about the size.

Pretty dank, Tug. Or at least it will be soon enough apparently. Can't grow here without a medical card, even though it's legal recreationally.


----------



## jmartel

Double post.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice work on the derby cars Justin! Hope the basement is to your liking when you get back.
MJ, never tried the stuff and I'm too old to start it now. I don't have anything against it, but give me a beer instead.


----------



## DLK

> I have a 4200 sqft 5br 4.5 ba I could sell you.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Damn that s a big house.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Curious, how is the sq/ft determined, around here bungalow, main floor only, bi-level both levels and 2 storey, top 2 levels basement not included. Some add the caveat total living space if basement developed!
> 
> - Andre


All heated finished space is included. It also did include a 550 sqft 1br 1ba apartment above a detached two car garage (My woodshop). Without the finished heated part of the basement and the apartment it is about 3,000 sqft. It's on 2 acres in the city, on a dead end street wooded lot. Only $355K and it's yours.

(Originally the realtor, wasn't including the finished heated part of the basement nor the apartment and we were getting screwed. We had to fight to get it proper. Offers seem only to depend on square footage for comparison. )

The city assess it by measuring the outside and I think only included 2 levels, when there are 4 (split levels) and did not included the apartment or the garage. I hope we don't have to pay back taxes because of their mistake.

Yes it's a Damn big house. I originally liked it because when we originally looked at it and got separated it took me 15 to 20 minutes to find my wife. The house was originally built by a corrupt city manager using city workers to build it. We were the 4th owners. Anyway we need to sell because we have already bought a 1,000 sqft retirement house
and we are too old to take care of it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

4200sqft would certainly offer plenty of elbow room but would have to be cleaned & maintained too. Poor roads, high taxes and cold weather are the driving factors behind this move. Met the neighbors already and they're very nice with kids of similar age. I did some digging on different properties in the neighborhood and while there's no direct comparison, the taxes are a pretty good deal, one close house is 4300sqft, barn, workshop & shed on 13.5 acres and last year's property taxes were under $1900. That I can certainly live with vs. what it is everywhere within 25 miles of Cleveland.


----------



## terryR

Best of luck, Kevin!!!


----------



## Tugboater78

Forgot to show my pallet wood project. Building needed a skirt.. had some broken pallets.


----------



## DLK

You mentioned all of the reasons we are moving to a small house to better weather. Maintenance, cleaning and very high takes. But for some reason they lowered our takes by 1200 this year. We don't know why.


----------



## Tim457

Solid grow setup there, Tug. I'd like to have some hoop houses to get things a head start, but I'm sure that one day I'd forget to take the plastic off when it was too sunny and warm and I'd fry everything.

Good luck on the moves fellas.

How's the snow where you guys are Stef and TOF?


----------



## chrisstef

Not too much happening yet Tim but we're supposed to get hit pretty good. Calling for up to 14" here. Im expecting it to start dumping around 11:00.


----------



## DLK

> You mentioned all of the reasons we are moving to a small house to better weather. Maintenance, cleaning and very high takes. But for some reason they lowered our takes by 1200 this year. We don t know why.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Wow. I must remember to put on glasses. O.K. I try again.

*bigblockyeti* You mentioned all of the reasons we are moving to a small house: better weather, lower maintenance, easy cleaning and for lower taxes. Oddly this year for some reason they lowered our taxes on the big house by $1200 this year. We don't know why.


----------



## theoldfart

Not much snow here yet. It's supposed to ramp up ina few hours or so.


----------



## DanKrager

Well, Kevin, know that you won't be homeless if you don't want to be. The rent here is pretty cheap…you just have to clean and dust the shop periodically. And you would have access to a fairly well equipped shop, too. Good luck man.

Here's a money making idea for someone with investment capital to get richer with…invent and sell a robot shop cleaner, perhaps as an attachment to the dust collector. You know, a shop Rhoomba.

Shop is reasonably clean now, but too cold to do the necessary glue ups. They have to go one at a time into the heated bathroom.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work on the carving Stef! Adorable pup.

Good luck Kevin. And you too Paul.


----------



## TheFridge

> Ah, the older ones, gotcha. I had a 98 & 02 both with the same V6 and the power was pitiful with both but the interior was much nicer in the 02 . If I could find a clean low mileage extended cab 2wd with a 318 and a manual, I d be very tempted!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Single cab. It was a beast


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge loves bench seats.

Snow. Eff snow. And puppies too. Stef's tired.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shut up about the dog, she'll be there for you when everyone else hates you (much like we do around here).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Has Snowmaggedon started?


----------



## theoldfart

Snowmaggedon turned into THAT'S IT? About 4" here at my house.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T. Youve got a wonderful way with words. Taking her out at midnight in the blinding snow was a bunch of fun.

Snowmaggedon dropped 12"+ of the heaviest, greasiest snow ive seen in a while. Lots of folks without power in CT. Thankfully im not one of them. There's trees bend over in half. I will report that the new snow blower chewed right through it without issue. Best $1500 ive spent in a while.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have to earn that loyalty, bundle up and get to work.


----------



## theoldfart

State of the shop, nothing fun!
Instead of this









Or this









I get to make frames for mirrors









Really gets the creative juices flowing :-(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That mirror frame is beautiful!



> Shut up about the dog, she ll be there for you when everyone else hates you (much like we do around here).
> 
> - AnthonyReed


^ Love that.


----------



## terryR

No snow in the deep south. Could use a bit to slow the grass growth already.

Kevin, I'm blown away at how much woodworking you get done even though you are in the middle of moving.

The total amount of woodworking I've enjoyed this month is summed up in one photo,










slicing black walnuts, then cleaning them for more basket adornment.










Box Elder burl for the center.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice nuts


----------



## jmartel

> How do you like deez nuts?
> 
> - terryR


Paraphrased, of course.

Had to mow the lawn last weekend. No snow, luckily. Calling for 70 deg and sun on Monday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Black walnuts are delicious.


----------



## theoldfart

Did Terry say Box Alder? After a shot to the head I get confused. ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Who said alder?


----------



## bandit571

"Box Elder"


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, packing is time consuming and nerve wracking. I need to make sure all my prized tools and possessions are safe. Like this for instance:


----------



## terryR




----------



## bandit571

CT Scan tomorrow on the old Noggin…..tremors on the right side and the hand….maybe a little bleeder in there, somewhere.. affecting the eyes….big head aches…will see how this turns out.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, I had a head shot by CT a few weeks ago. I think they stopped laughing by now. They didn't find anything.

Glad your having things checked out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good luck Bandit.
My brother had a CT on his head when we were teenagers. I asked him what they found, and he said "nothing". Family joke for many years.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice 'Stef. Monday on my way home from work it wasn't so bad a couple miles out from work









But then it got a little dicey a couple miles from home.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT..paid the towing bill…...


----------



## chrisstef

Just a dusting Mos.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I already gave my snowblower away in anticipation of the move south, I'm thinking it may have been too soon. Got another 2" last night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good to see you on line and active, Stef. National media says your part of the country is blanketed, with hundreds of thousands out of power and getting angry. I knew you weren't likely to be one of the angry, the power side though…


----------



## Mosquito

I've never ended up in a ditch I didn't like Bandit…


----------



## chrisstef

Yea we got pretty lucky Smitty. Power flickered once or twice but thankfully my neighborhood is all underground power. There's a couple town in state that are 100% without power. My boss is on generator power currently. If we were still in our previous house id guarantee we'd be down.


----------



## jmartel

When I lived in CT a few years back I remember there was a big storm that left a ton of people without power. 2011ish I believe? Couple people at my work didn't get power for 2 weeks. Lots of people used company showers those weeks.

Also, it's Friday, finally.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup^. October of 2011 and the hurricane sandy in 2012.


----------



## TheFridge

TGIFF.

I miss TGIF tv. It was wholesome.

Graphics for saws almost done. Can't friggin wait. Speaking of friggin. That's what the Fridge name was derived from. It meant "to quiver".

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... as in, you've had a lot of arrows in your quiver.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn tony. For the win.


----------



## chrisstef

Beat me too it T. I was going for the archers quiver as well. Was trying to equate it to the cartoon Archer. Then i refreshed.

If anyone needs me ill be taking a nap at my desk. Thats how i end my fridays.


----------



## jmartel

Decided to do a bit of an experiment. Picked up a whole prime Ribeye from Costco today, ~13.5 lbs (smallest they had). Gonna age it for probably 45-60 days as long as my patience doesn't wear out. Minimum 30 days. Plus this way I can cut some nice thick steaks instead of having to search for the thickest cuts at the store.










Probably will be cooking the last rack of ribs tomorrow as well. Gotta install the vanity and sink and the bathroom is essentially complete. Or at least for me. I'll make the wife do the finishing touches.


----------



## summerfi

Anybody know a source for brass thumb screws similar to these? I'm needing one for a project, and Lee Valley doesn't carry them any more.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't know but they look sweet.

Saw graphics in. I'm happy.


----------



## chrisstef

I got nothin bob.

Those look sweet fridge.


----------



## theoldfart

Anyone having a problem with IPhone/IPad and a "You've won a chance …..Amazon/WallMArt" coming up with LJ's ap?

It started yesterday. What Adblock ap do folks use? I've never had this happen before. Not Happy.


----------



## bandit571

I use Ghostery….

CT Scan did not show any "mass" in the head going on….next step may be an MRI….


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, I have Ghostery on my MacBook Pro and it works great. The Ghostery for mobil devices seems to be its own browser and I don't want to give up Safari.

Good news on the scan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No iPad issue (yet), OF. I'll check the adblock I have on it and post it here.


----------



## theoldfart

I got Adblock for $1.99, problem gone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent!


----------



## theoldfart

Open house just finished, one offer and three more coming! Happy dance 

We are getting our asking price at a minimum.

Whew!


----------



## jmartel

Sounds great, Kevin. Crazy how the market is in some places. Asking + 10% seems to be the low end on what to expect out here.


----------



## CL810

I had the same problem Kevin. Ad Blocker installed and problem gone. Congrats on the house selling.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks JMart and Andy.

There is a strong possibility of a bidding war so we're just holding our breath. NorCal is much more expensive than here so we'll take all we can get.


----------



## JayT

Good for you, Kevin. Hope you enjoy life on the left coast. Your real estate market must be much stronger than around here. It's not unusual for a house to be on the market 3 months or more right now.


----------



## rad457

> Thanks JMart and Andy.
> 
> There is a strong possibility of a bidding war so we re just holding our breath. NorCal is much more expensive than here so we ll take all we can get.
> 
> - theoldfart


Market around here very soft, last house we tripled our investment in 10 years so gives us some wiggle room on this shack! Still plan to get to the West Coast (Wet Coast in Canada) someday, hopefully before that fault happens and the Rockies become water front property?


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear that Kevin!! N'englands gonna miss ya.


----------



## JayT

Stef, I see that Ollie got fired from UConn today. I assume, based on his record the past few years, that you are celebrating.


----------



## chrisstef

Yes and no. Hes one of our own and has as many rings as Boeheim. I like the guy. But weve been awful and i mean awful for 2 years +. Unwatchable.

Its got a chance to get ugly and theres some dirty laundry out there. He had to go though. I just hope it goes quietly and behind closed doors. Hes owed 10 mil that we aint got but fading into obscurity cant be an option.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up some more fruit trees today. Total of 15 now. Here's the back corner of our lot.










Also spent some time ripping out overgrown nasty stuff and trimming back some way overgrown lavender. This was completely full of lavender, vines on some trellises, and weeds.










Also installed the vanity, sink, and faucet in the master bathroom. Short one piece to hook up the drain, so that's tomorrow and then I'll turn the water on to it. Final inspection sometime this week.

While all that was going on, I had another go at smoking some ribs. Didn't run out of coals and kept the temp pretty even this time. Came out better than last time. Quite good. Still want to go with a different sauce next time and maybe a different rub, but I want to use these up first.

Smoke ring pic.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks good Jsmoke. Whatcha usin for rub?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Kevin, happy for you.

JNeverSleepsPossibleAADD.

Suck it Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

JFruity


----------



## chrisstef

TongueBatherTony


----------



## jmartel

Definite JDHD. Also, sleep is for the weak.

Stef, I don't remember the recipe, but sugar, brown sugar, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, Rosemary powder, black pepper, and that's all I can remember for now.


----------



## terryR

JHardCore, just come to Alabammy for a visit, buddy. Lots of fence poles laying around to dig into the earth. And, please, bring some of those ribs.

!


----------



## TheFridge

JDHD. Nice. Gimme 5hrs and Mountain Dew and I'm good to go.


----------



## jmartel

Sink is operational. Now it's just finishing up trim and all the other little bits like outlet covers and mirror. I'll knock out the final inspection sometime this week. Gotta do the shelves and install the drawer on the vanity as well.










And Terry, I've got my own fencing that needs to go in. Gotta put a cage around all the fruit trees so the furry bastards don't eat my trees.










Got some free fencing a few months ago and haven't had the time to put it in.


----------



## duckmilk

> Anybody know a source for brass thumb screws similar to these? I m needing one for a project, and Lee Valley doesn t carry them any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


Maybe call Lee Valley and ask them who their supplier was?


----------



## summerfi

Duck, their website says they made them in house. Also says they no longer have them for sale. I've searched high and wide and cant find anything as nice as these, so I think I'll make something myself.


----------



## jmartel

Added another tree. Someone was giving away a plum tree for free, so I couldn't say no. Was a bit larger than the photo looked like.










Curious how you'd go about making those, Bob. Lots of filing after doing the lower portion on the lathe?


----------



## chrisstef

Fridgey-poo, can you think of a wiring situation or a fixture thst would allow for an exterior light to both be full time on/off by a switch and still be motion activated?

Whatta ya think bout the hawks thisyear jayt. That guard ya go can dish em out.


----------



## JayT

I love how well the team plays together and how resilient they are. The number of comeback wins has got to give them confidence that they are rarely out of a game. I don't like that they are so prone to extended lapses that puts them in position to have to come back. Sometimes they have made it happen (see West Virginia, twice) other times, the hole gets too big and they get thumped (Oklahoma State, twice, Oklahoma, Arizona St). Not thinking that is a great recipe for tourney success.

Like most years, match ups will be key. Not liking the draw (Michigan St and Duke would both be tough matchups with this lineup) but we'll see how it shakes out. Usually I feel there are 6-8 teams with a realistic chance of winning the tourney. This year, it seems more like 12-16.

Bob, you might contact ErikF and see if he could make those. With his CNC equipment, it might be possible.


----------



## ToddJB

I did a thing.


----------



## terryR

JCoolSink, I'll be over Friday and we can knock out that fencing.

Bob, I've looked for something similar before, but no luck. Have also thought about making them. by hand. It looks possible with a file and sandpaper, but I'd hate to sell one.

Even if I ever stop coiling baskets,


----------



## JayT

Dang, Todd, that's a haul, especially with an art deco base. What's the wheel/pulley on the one on the left?

Terry, your baskets are as impressive as your plane making.


----------



## chrisstef

You dirty girl Todd. The green deco base gives me chub.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on that green Delta, wow.

Terry, your baskets are incredible.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Plum tree looks big! As soon as we close I'm planting peach trees as they're everywhere down there and apparently do quite well without a whole lot of attention.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dig the sink JPlumb.

+3 to the green club Todd.

So beautiful Terry.


----------



## jmartel

+1 on the base, Todd. Looks real clean, too.

Sounds good to me, Terry. I'll never turn down extra help when offered. Can provide steaks.

Yeti, the photo made it look 5-6ft before I picked it up. In reality, it was about 10ft. Usually I have the opposite problem where the camera makes it seem larger than it is…


----------



## summerfi

> Curious how you d go about making those, Bob. Lots of filing after doing the lower portion on the lathe?
> 
> - jmartel


I wouldn't attempt to make one like those. I'd make a round knob type like some others have made on here.


----------



## ToddJB

The guy on the right was my first piece of arn, but since I got the 20" BS I don't use it for resawing anymore, only the curves.

So when a friend shots me pics of the two on the left I jumped. They're both Wood/Metal and of course the base. I'll be combining them to make the best of the two. And Walden is buying the one on the right. A little sad to see my first peice of OWWM go, but I'll make it guys - I'm staying strong.


----------



## ToddJB

The ol F-book just told me it's Joldasballs birthday.


----------



## TheFridge

Steffums, anything is possible. Just a matter of cost. I'll holler at you when I get some times for specifications.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Todd. I snagged a Parks 12" planer over the weekend, just have to get it home now.


----------



## ShaneA

Wait…Walden is still alive? Holy Eff! nice


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet, Mos! She come with the base and pulley cover?

Shane, yep. Still kicking. We chat on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## jmartel

> Wait…Walden is still alive? Holy Eff! nice
> 
> - ShaneA


Surprised he hasn't gotten eaten by the mountain lion on his roof yet.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, I have a motion activated light on the back patio that I normally keep switched off. (wildlife activity, not mine, at night would keep it on all the time!)  If I switch it on, nothing happens for several minutes (weeks it seems like) but eventually motion will turn the light on. The trick is there is a switch code that can be sent to the light to turn it on immediately kinda like a normal switch would. A quick ON-OFF-pause ON will immediately turn the light on. I wonder if most motion lights have that feature? It was installed when the house was built in 1976 as far as I know. At least it's never been replaced since I've been here in 18 years now.

I also have a light closer to the door wired in the circuit that has no motion sensor and comes on immediately with the switch.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> Sweet, Mos! She come with the base and pulley cover?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes sir. Debating if I want to take the planer off the base and transport it in my outback, or just rent a trailer and do it that way. Difference of about $25, and not being weather dependent. We'll see what this weekend brings and figure it out I guess


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, say hullow to Walden for me.

The next step, we accepted an offer on our house. Packing and Left Coast house hunting will begin in earnest.


----------



## ToddJB

Will do, Kev. And Congrats! Any concerns that you know of that will pop up during inspections?

Mos, I don't know. I moved my Delta in one piece with an engine hoist to the bed of a truck.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, none. We have invested in and maintained the house over the last twenty two years. We've already had a Title V septic inspection so no issues there. We own the house free and clear so no banking interference. The folks buying it are not doing a mortgage so everything should go smoothly.


----------



## chrisstef

> Stef, I have a motion activated light on the back patio that I normally keep switched off. (wildlife activity, not mine, at night would keep it on all the time!) If I switch it on, nothing happens for several minutes (weeks it seems like) but eventually motion will turn the light on. The trick is there is a switch code that can be sent to the light to turn it on immediately kinda like a normal switch would. A quick ON-OFF-pause ON will immediately turn the light on. I wonder if most motion lights have that feature? It was installed when the house was built in 1976 as far as I know. At least it s never been replaced since I ve been here in 18 years now.
> 
> I also have a light closer to the door wired in the circuit that has no motion sensor and comes on immediately with the switch.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Thats the situation ive got going on right now to a T. Problem is, my wife cant really figure it out. Id say 75% of the time it works just as youve said but other times, nothin. With having to take the pupper out in the middle of the night its a bit of a pain. I like the security of the motion activated but dont want have to do a jig and a dance to get the thing to turn on.

Ive got another motion light thats about 30' in the air at the roof line that doesnt work. I aint got a ladder that tall.

Congrats on the quick sale OF!.

Happy bday Jbirthdaysuit.


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats Kevin! Now it gets real lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Kevin.

Happy JBirthday.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy BD Jenergy!

Congrats as well Kev! Best wishes!

Pup can see better in the dark than you Stef. How about a flashlight?


----------



## chrisstef

Theres been a bunch if coyote attacks on dogs recently so thats the only concern. Mostly the wifes. Ive got an led battery powered flood light i been using which is plenty sufficient in reality. The light would be a nice luxury i suppose.

More ephin snow tomorrow. Im done. Uncle. Uncle. Uncle!!


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. Now that I'm 30, my life is pretty much over.


----------



## DLK

*Kevin* I am envious. We had an offer on our house the first day we put it on the market but it was too low.

*jmartel* Kevin and I both advise you to start downsizing now!


----------



## theoldfart

J30, hippo birdy

Don, house went on the market Thursday, first offer Friday too low, open house Saturday three offers all good. Asked for final bids for Monday and they all came in over asking. We accepted the cash offer, it avoids appraisal issues and banks.

Our heads are still spinning.

Downsizing has commenced, sold my lathe yesterday.


----------



## summerfi

> Now that I m 30, my life is pretty much over.
> 
> - jmartel


Boy, that's the truth. Your best years are behind you. Speaking from experience.

Kevin, selling a house in 4 days, at more than asking price, for cash…can't beat that. I hope things go as well for you on the buying end.


----------



## duckmilk

> Theres been a bunch if coyote attacks on dogs recently so thats the only concern. Mostly the wifes. Ive got an led battery powered flood light i been using which is plenty sufficient in reality. The light would be a nice luxury i suppose.
> 
> More ephin snow tomorrow. Im done. Uncle. Uncle. Uncle!!
> 
> - chrisstef


Sorry about the noreasters you're getting bud.
We keep flood lights on all around, all nigh,t because of feral hogs coming up and tearing things up. They've been going after grubs and such, I guess. It at least keeps them about 100 feet away from the lights, but parts of our ditches and grass are a mess. Gonna be a byotch to start mowing this spring.


----------



## duckmilk

Jpup, it ain't near over yet. Wait till the slow downhill slide after 60. Trick is, keep working your arse off and stay busy. (I just sounded like Brit, dang!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Warranty expires at 50. From that point when sh*t breaks, it doesn't come back.


----------



## theoldfart

till the slow downhill slide after 60



> Warranty expires at 50. From that point when sh*t breaks, it doesn t come back.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


No lie, every time I break something it takes twice as long to fix it.


----------



## tacky68

Smitty: I turn 50 in September. My knees hurt when I kneel down, and sometimes hard to get back up. Burning

feeling in my right elbow at work sometimes. You are not kidding. Enjoy your youth while you have it JMart,

because it does not last.

Tim


----------



## jmartel

That's why I'm doing all my action packed vacations while I'm young. I am injury prone so I might as well knock them out while I'm still able to. Next up is Mexico in August.


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some Mexican all inclusive.


----------



## TheFridge

Just make sure you pay for the happy ending.


----------



## jmartel

This won't be all-inclusive. Tried a few of those, hated them. They're good for if you want to sit by the pool/beach and drink, but not a whole lot else. Homie don't play that. We'll be airbnb'ing it and eating at the local joints in Isla Mujeres. One of the girls going with us has an uncle that lives there, so we'll have the inside scoop.


----------



## duckmilk

It is good you have a local contact there. Even resort destinations in Mexico can have dangers.
Many years ago (early 80's), I was searched at gunpoint twice by the Federales. The govt. was expecting a revolution at the time. Thankfully, I was with a local.


----------



## jmartel

Plus that whole incident with the Cozumel ferry blowing up last week and stuff.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm sure that was just poor engineering, you know those boat engineers are a shady bunch.


----------



## jmartel

Probably. You shouldn't ever trust them. I, for one, am afraid of anything dealing with water.


----------



## tacky68

JSouthoftheborder: Keep your "accident proness" out of the shop. I am speaking from experience here (May '09).

Tim


----------



## rad457

> Love me some Mexican all inclusive.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yup heading down to P.V. on Sunday for a week of R n R! Sort of a sick of winter already get away. Then with any luck start planning the summer camping adventures when we get back?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Most of our camping these days is done with the benefit of at least a pickup to haul gear. Been several years since I did any camping where I had to rely only on what could be packed in/out.

I've got a camp out coming up the 7th of April where a group of us that graduated in the 80s go to the lake we used to hang out at back in the day. Then if you had a cooler, it had beer in it, food was an after thought. Now we usually have 2 or 3 coolers for food for every 1 cooler of beer. lol

Since there never seems to be enough room for food prep, I bought this "Camp Kitchen" to help out.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bass-Pro-Shops-Deluxe-Camp-Kitchen-Brand-New-Free-Ship/123014271255?_trkparms=pageci%3A8279af07-2780-11e8-90dd-74dbd180f753%7Cparentrq%3A246a0f411620a8665a5b4e91fff9d832%7Ciid%3A1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236

I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## terryR

> I, for one, am afraid of anything dealing with water.
> 
> - jmartel


funny.
I'm a caver that's afraid of the dark.


----------



## TheFridge

Caving is better than gerbling. Much more room to operate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

....and less need to clip the nails.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell …. so we hired a green horn last thursday. Went to work in a fresh pair of tim's and did ok on his first day. Called out on Friday, called out on Monday, yesterday was a snow day. I get a text message at 6 this morning … "boss i overslept and im not making it to work i didnt htink it would be this hard to wake up but please one more chance, yada yada". I gave my lead foreman the option and he said he'd keep him but use him only when needed.

So i tell the kid "Red saved your ass. I want to fire you. He'll call you when he needs you". I get the reply "but i was working with Nelson and now iim going to a place i dont know with people i dont know. I need the money to pay my bills. Ill be at the shop at 6 to go with Nelson". Then he calls me and goes into the same schpiel talking over me again and again.

I freaked. Youre checks in the mail, youre fired, im blocking your number. Do not ever call me again.

Some peoples children man.


----------



## terryR

demo, don't know how you do it. I couldn't handle your job, bro!


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHA!!!! Daily, I wonder how some people find their mouth with their fork. There was a time when they would have been food for the wolves and we were a stronger species for it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

BTW, how old is that guy?


----------



## ToddJB

Scuffed up his Tims for nothing. It's a shame he had an intolerant dictator for a boss.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef's s slavedriver.

My old boss probably would've let him go after the 1st missed day. Definitely after the 2nd. Then told him it was ok he was late/absent for a 3rd. It would just give him time to print his check and fill out his pink slip for when he finally graced us with his presence.


----------



## jmartel

Rare, that's our style as well. Building a teardrop trailer is on my list in the next couple years. May not be everyone's definition of camping, but who cares? As long as you're having fun.

Demo, I don't quite understand the whole "I overslept, might as well toss the whole day out" thing. It would have sucked to be chewed out for, but he could have at least showed up late, right?

Terry, we did the closest thing I'll do to caving in Peleliu where we went through some of the old japanese tunnels from the war. Mostly hollowed out, only had to lean over a little bit type stuff. No small passages. Made fun of JWife for getting freaked out by the bats/spiders.


----------



## chrisstef

T - i dunno, couldnt be any more than 21.

Lol total dictator. Just pop in whenever ya can and we'll put ya to work. We're actually part of Unicef so this is all for charity.

My favorite story of his only day at work was him asking our lead foreman Red, "Hey man (holding his phone) can i show you something on here?" "No. No you cant". End of story. Lol.


----------



## chrisstef

I think this kid was getting a ride to the office or taking the bus Jmart. Once they get here hey can hop in a box truck and catch a ride but yea, a simple "I screwed up and im on my way as fast as i can" would have been a much smarter thing to do than send me a 4 part text message at 6am telling me how much he needed to work and begging for forgiveness.

Anyway, on to the next one.


----------



## 489tad

I would love to hear the stories Snowflake is tell his coffee house buds about how unfair Stef Demo is.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ no.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah it's funny I'd get calls saying how they woke up late and the boss would get a call 15min later with them saying they're sick and couldn't come in.

It was like they never considered the fact that I talk to the boss a dozen times a day and he's never find out. Had many to like that.


----------



## jmartel

So I broke down that full primal ribeye last night. Decided to split it in half. Half is going to be aged, and half cut up for steaks now.










We'll see that guy in 45ish days

What's leftover


----------



## chrisstef

I covet your meat


----------



## jmartel

I got my steak making skills down, but my BBQ skills are surely lacking. Besides ribs what else do you normally smoke? I want to try to do brisket this summer as well. Pulled pork might be next on the list before that though.

Inspector just stopped by and did the final signoff on the permit for the bathroom/water system. Guy didn't know what the hell he was talking about. Tried to claim we needed a drywall/insulation/blower test. Put a stop to that one quick. I'm not about to rip up anything I've done.


----------



## duckmilk

Sounds great Jmart. Just vacuum packed and put in the fridge? (easy Fridge)
I cooked some green chile burgers over a wood fire last night. I'm not a fan of overly smoked meat but that little bit of smokiness from the fire was great.

Good job setting that dumb nuts inspector straight.


----------



## JayT

> I got my steak making skills down, but my BBQ skills are surely lacking. Besides ribs what else do you normally smoke? I want to try to do brisket this summer as well. Pulled pork might be next on the list before that though.
> 
> - jmartel


Beside ribs, other frequent guests on the smoker are chicken, turkey breast, pork loin (probably my favorite), brats, hamburgers, fish (especially dense, oily ones like salmon) and even pizza. Pork chops and steaks can also benefit from a little smoking. With those, I smoke them for about an hour, just enough to impart some flavor, then grill to finish. Yummm!

I've done brisket and pork butt, too, just not as often because of time. It can take 12-14 hours to properly do either one if you are completely cooking them at 225-250. Some people will smoke those for a few hours, then finish in the oven. It works, but I like the bark created on the smoker better.

One thing to keep in mind is that meat will only absorb smoke up to about 165 degrees. After that, you are just cooking low and slow and not imparting any more smoke flavor. If you want to do something and get a deep smoke ring, freeze the meat, let it thaw just enough to take the rub on the outside and then throw on the smoker. The frozen interior keeps the temp down long enough to really get a good, deep smoke. You only want to do that with milder woods, like fruit woods or maple. It's easy to oversmoke using pecan, oak or other nut bearing tree woods and even more so with mesquite. I usually use fruit woods with poultry, fish and pork and nut woods with beef.


----------



## jmartel

> Sounds great Jmart. Just vacuum packed and put in the fridge? (easy Fridge)
> I cooked some green chile burgers over a wood fire last night. I m not a fan of overly smoked meat but that little bit of smokiness from the fire was great.
> 
> Good job setting that dumb nuts inspector straight.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yep. Vacuum bagged with a special bag that somehow lets air in but nothing bad? You leave it fat cap up for a week on a wire rack for air circulation, then flip it over fat cap down for the rest of the time. There were some good reviews/youtube videos about it so I figured I'd give it a shot. Will report back at the end of next month.

https://www.drybagsteak.com/

Green Chile burgers sound good, Duck.

Jay, I was going to give salmon a try. Smoked salmon here is so expensive. I will say that I go against the Seattle grain when I prefer the Scandanavian thin sliced Lox style smoked salmon to the stuff they do here/Alaska.

One thing that I saw was to Sous-Vide the Brisket for 18-24 hours, then smoke it for 3 or so hours at the end. You get the low and slow benefit in the SV machine, without having to pay attention to the smoker. Just turn it on and turn it off the next day. Then the 3 hours of smoking is supposedly enough for getting the flavor. Worth a shot. I'm sure the bark isn't as good, like you say, though.

That technique is kind of what I did with the ribs the second time around on accident. I forgot to defrost them, so I put them on the smoker, put rub on after an hour, and smoked them for 7 hours instead of 6. Worked well. I used Hickory chips.


----------



## JayT

If you are going to do the Sous-Vide first, keep that temp in mind. You'll have to cool the brisket back down before putting on the smoker to get any real flavor to stick.

The freezing thing was a tip I picked up from some guys that are real BBQ pros-they've won the American Royal in Kansas City multiple times. They were teaching a smoking class at one of our stores and left the cooler full of meat at home. The grocery store only had frozen, so they figured they could just show the steps and throw the meat away when done (after all, *everyone* knew you had to let meat rest on the counter for a while before smoking to get a good result) To their surprise, they got a nice, deep smoke ring and the rest was still juicy and tender. After that they did some experimenting and now recommend putting the meat on the smoker right out of the fridge.

If you get serious about BBQ, you'll eventually want to invest in a true offset smoker. You can impart some flavor on a kettle grill, but it just doesn't hold coals well and temps are more difficult to control. My smoker can keep temps at 225-250 for about 6 hours on one load of charcoal (about 1/3 of a bag of lump). Once it's set, you just don't have to adjust again. That's a small patio smoker. One of our store managers has a much larger model from the same company mounted on a trailer and he can keep coals for 12 hours or so using a full bag of lump charcoal. When doing brisket or pork butt, he'll fill it up at night, get some sleep and in the morning, they are ready to start hitting with the basting sauce.


----------



## chrisstef

Using a kettle or a dedicated smoker jmart?


----------



## DanKrager

I just received 5 NOS carving tools and one of the maker's marks baffles me. It is so tiny, 5/16", that there is no way for me to photograph it. I used to 10x magnifier to decipher it. Close to the inside of the outline circle is a circle of dots. In the middle of this is a buck with the initials BWE along its back. Next to the circle is a W-GE. It's a 3" diameter scorp with twin tangs pressed into a nice beech (I think) handle. Never been used or sharpened. The rest are clearly stamped Pfeil and their finish is much nicer than this one.

Any ideas?

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Standard Weber kettle. 2 racks of ribs was the most I could fit in there, and one of them had to be curved a bit to fit.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotcha. Takes a good bit of tending to keep temps fairly steady. Im just getting into it but id think meats done at 130-140 would be the easiest. Pork tenderloin, ribs, steaks, chicken.

A pork butt and brisket like to go to 195-200 and will stall out for hours around 160. A good idea on those would be take it to 160 on the kettle, wrap it in foil or pink butcher paper and finish in the oven at 250-275. Like jayt said after 160 youre not imparting any more flavor, youre just cooking it.

Fatty cuts with a lot of connective tissue stall at 160 due to that fat and tissue beginning to evaporate effectively cooling the meat until its mostly gone. Then it starts cooking again. So when you foil or wrap you dont allow for any evaporation which will skip the stall. You forfeit bark by wrapping. All tgat evaporating moisture got no where to go but on your meat. Wet bark.

Thats my synopsis on a winters worth of web browsing.


----------



## jmartel

What sites have you been browsing on? So far I've mostly just been going around amazingribs.com. Just found the Cooking with Franklin channel on utoob today as well.


----------



## chrisstef

I did a lot of reading on smokingmeatforum jmart.


----------



## TheFridge

Wrap it in plastic and put it in.

No idea Dan


----------



## terryR

I hearby declare this piece of Palm/Alder to be un-planeable sans tearout. word.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The impersonal feeling imposed by the plastic wrapping sometimes negates the potential exhilaration of investigating the new discoveries. Once weighed, the time investment required to overcome the wrapping stage can, too, be prohibitive to the endeavor. There're balances to be considered, it's a mindful undertaking if you're fortunate.

Also, who'd want wet bark?


----------



## ShaneA

One unsolicited vote for getting your smoking, fire building, temps maintaining skills built on a pork shoulder, pork butt roast, etc …goes by many names. They should sell them in 3-8lb hunks. Bone in, bone out…no big whoop either way. The cost of the meat can be as low as .99per lb. Maybe as much as $2.29. Either way great value, and a great starter experiment. You'll be roughly $10 in it, vs brisket at $4.00 to who knows how much per pound. Also, a brisket can weigh over 12lbs easy. It will take too much room in your kettle grill for a best results off set fire situation. The pork, can be cooked over a 3-6hr period. As mentioned, once you pass the 3hr mark, only adding heat. I will say using a couple chunks of a fruit wood, apple or cherry for pork is nice. I personally think the smoke flavor can be over shot with too much wood, too much smoke. Don't want to be burping that up all night. Pork is more forgiving in terms of price, time on the grill, flavor, moisture etc. Plus it tastes friggin' good.


----------



## darinS

Jsmoke,

You can also drop the temp down to below 100° (the lower the better) in the smoker and do cheese, almonds, salt, tomatoes, bourbon… all kinds of other things. I have founds smoked cheese makes a darn good grilled cheese sammy. Smoked tomatoes make a good salsa as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane loves him some pig.

MMMMMMMMMM! Smoked cheese!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I still rock the Ducane gas grill here, but now I'm not feeling as good about it. Is there such thing as Grill Shame?

There is new shop related jewelry afoot:










Much needed for skewed irons.

That is all.


----------



## jmartel

What are you guys using for a thermometer? I've got the crappy one on the top of the lid that it comes with, and then an instant read one for the meat itself, but nothing that goes above the grate to tell me the air temp where the food is.

Feel no shame, smitty. I've seen people do it on gas grills too. Just probably not as easy as a dedicated smoker.


----------



## ShaneA

I have an offset barrel smoker that has a thermometer in it. I see the thermometer as more a reference point, than an actual temp reader. If you are cooking at 225, 250 or 275 it will not really matter in the end. Many theories on this, but you are going to get there. Maybe a bit faster, maybe a bit slower. However, use the thermometer to gauge when to add more coals. The more complex the grill, the less coals you will need. If you are shooting for a goal temp of 250. If it gets to 230 add some coals. I am guessing a kettle grill you are looking at every 40 minutes or so. You want to open it as seldom as possible. I would use two small piles of coals to the left and right of the meat. Hopefully your grate is hinged, to allow the adding of coals. You may even put some foil beneath the meat to catch drippings, as they can accumulate and cause subsequent flare ups when new fires come into contact with the grease from cookings gone by.


----------



## jmartel

I was more looking for a thermometer since mine is on the top of the dome. Reads ~75 deg higher than at the grates from what I was able to tell with my instant read one that is supposed to go in the meat.

When I made ribs, I only opened the lid maybe 3 times over the 6 hours. My grates are hinged, and the center portion is removable as well. A full chimney of unlit coals got me about 8 hours burn time with the half-chimney of lit coals to start. Did a water pan on the direct heat side that needed replenishing once about 4ish hours into the cook.


----------



## DLK

> Much needed for skewed irons.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Also useful for those short spoke shave irons. They are first screwed to a wood block that can be inserted into the honing jig.


----------



## duckmilk

> What are you guys using for a thermometer? I ve got the crappy one on the top of the lid that it comes with, and then an instant read one for the meat itself, but nothing that goes above the grate to tell me the air temp where the food is.
> 
> - jmartel


Just a thought here, what about drilling another hole in the lid just above the level of the grate and insert another thermometer there? You could then rotate the lid around to different areas of the grate and possibly get a more accurate estimate.


----------



## JayT

I use the thermometer on the lid of my smoker. To be sure it was accurate, I also verified internal temps with an infrared thermometer. My smoker, however, was designed so that convection currents keep the whole smoking box at a pretty consistent temperature. Kettle grills are a different story.


----------



## rad457

Old School meets New age, perfect answer to hollow grinds!


----------



## darinS

As far as a thermometer goes, what duck suggested is exactly what I did with my smoker, only it's in the body, not the lid.


----------



## chrisstef

Look into dual probes jmart. One unit, 2 leads. One to stick in the meat, one to keep temp at the grate. Ill pull up the model i been eyeballin later.

Or read here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/meat-thermometers.112/


----------



## TheFridge

This is thermometer I normally use. Works great. Very accurate.


----------



## chrisstef

No way that thing is even comin close to toychin the sides Fridge. Like ahot dog down a hallway.


----------



## TheFridge

I bought the 48" extension wand.


----------



## chrisstef

48 wide?


----------



## TheFridge

Both my son. Both.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are you telling me to buy the ThermoPro TP03A with that link Stef?


----------



## jmartel

I think I'll be trying pulled pork this weekend. MIL is in town. Gives me a good excuse to be outside for 8 hours.


----------



## chrisstef

I was leaning towards the tp-20 but the choice is yours T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Merely curious as to your preference and couldn't tell for sure through the link. Thanks.


----------



## summerfi

Shootout at my grandson's high school this afternoon. One student arrested. Fortunately no one injured except some cars. This is getting too close to home. The third lockdown at this school in two weeks.


----------



## theoldfart

That is a scary thing Bob, glad he's ok. Three in one week? What is going on?


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Bob, that's not good news. This stuff seems to have gone viral with the young generation. I don't understand it, but then, I'm old.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Fixed a pork tenderloin, garlic and cheese mashed potatoes, sweet peas, and bacon wrapped brussel sprouts for dinner tonight.

Only had 3 sprouts left over from fixing about 30. Some of the group eating tonight don't eat many veggies and profess to hate brussel sprouts. 









Glad your grandson is ok Bob. 
I'm starting to really like the stand one of our local schools has taken. 
I thought I had a picture of the sign out front, but I can't find it on my phone. 
It states that some staff members at Westbrook ISD are armed and will take the necessary action to protect the students.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn bob. Yeah they've had a heavy police presence in the school district since Florida.


----------



## Tim457

> Old School meets New age, perfect answer to hollow grinds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andre


Haha, love that, is that a Veritas something holding the blade?


----------



## duckmilk

That's a great idea Andre! I happen to have one of those grinders with a blue Norton wheel attached, but the original tool rest was broken and poorly welded back, out of alignment with the wheel.


----------



## rad457

My 3rd hand powered grinder, other 2 were too small for the 6" wheel. Veritas grinder jig, had it on a power grinder and a wooden jig for the hand grinder and decided to switch them around, very pleased with the decision!


----------



## bandit571

It is getting close…









Have to install the face frame for the door in the upper unit. Details of the frame?









Nothing fancy….


----------



## Rarebreed68

Nice set up Andre. How hard are those grinders to find?

Looking good bandit. What type of finish will you be using?


----------



## bandit571

Golden Oak stain, then a few coats of Amber Shellac. Trying to prevent my Daughter from painting it…


----------



## jmartel

Let's see how this goes. Should be a 7-8 hour cook. Didn't have any string to hold it together so I had to use some skewers.


----------



## TheFridge

I usually use rope and duct tape with a gag.


----------



## duckmilk

I wanna come eat at your house Jbeef. What's in the pan with water? It looks like something you ran over in the driveway ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Nice jmart! Good luck.

I think its just a dirty water pan duckberg.


----------



## jmartel

Just an old pan, duck. And it's a pork butt, so JPorker instead of JBeef. Currently about 4 hrs in. Probably give it another hour or so and then I'll spray it with some cider and wrap it.


----------



## chrisstef

You shootin for a particular temp or just goin with time J

Lookin good so far.


----------



## duckmilk

Pork is good too, especially bacon. Speaking of which, I've seen some cooking shows which feature a whole pork belly. I'm gonna have to try that sometime. Brined then lightly smoked then seared pork belly sammiches.


----------



## jmartel

Going for about 190-195 internal.


----------



## Mosquito

It has landed, partially. It's made it back to the house garage, but not yet to the shop. Too warm and muddy right now to get back there. Will have to wait for it to freeze again or dry out


----------



## JayT

Anyone else enjoying the chaos of March Madness?

South region is all topsy turvy, with all of the top 4 seeds out, including the first 16 over 1 upset. UNC got thumped by A&M today and Syracuse, who I didn't think even belonged in the tournament, knocked out a trendy pick to win it all in Michigan St.

Since I don't have any pools going this year, I'm loving all the stories. If I had a bracket, the only consolation would be that everyone else's bracket has got to be a mess, too.


----------



## chrisstef

Mines in the crapper aside from my Purdue call. The AAC choked. Witchita, houston and now cincy all got upset. I hate syracuse. That nose pickin boeheim. Stupid fruit mascot. Bring me danny hurley and a 7' center. Oh a shooter too.


----------



## TheFridge

I wish I liked basketball. Unfortunately. It coincides with NCAA baseball season.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn mos. You totally flipped the script with the new shop machinery. From the mini splay in an apartment to full vintage in a stand alone.

I like it jbutt.


----------



## Mosquito

And yet I still get less woodworking done now Stef lol


----------



## duckmilk

I hear ya Fridge.

Dang Mos, that looks soo cool!


----------



## jmartel

Currently sitting at 177. Couple more hours maybe. While the pork is going, I got 4 more beds built today. This is half of what will be built. Another 6 beds and about 10 yards of garden soil to be brought in. Lower left bed is garlic/shallots, one above that was winter lettuce that didn't work out. Fruit trees are starting to bud out, which is a good sign that I didn't kill any.










Seedlings are coming up.


----------



## jmartel

Definitely prefer the ribs to pork butt. Better than any of the crockpot pulled pork that I used to make years ago. The bark was pretty good too. Still have another butt to smoke sitting in the freezer. Will probably cut that one in half to get more bark-meat ratio and maybe get a shorter cook time.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks great Jmart. Nice ring, bark dont look too bad either. Hard to keep it crispy with a foil wrap but it def saves time. You can try a beef chuck roast next. Pulled chuckies are delicious in taco form. Go barbacoa style.


----------



## jmartel

I didn't want to foil it, but I kinda had to. After 8 hours I was getting impatient and had to chuck it into an oven to finish it off. By the time I could eat it, it was about 9pm. Got plenty of pork for the week. Probably use some in tacos or burritos tomorrow/wed.

By the end of summer I want to have an acceptable brisket and beef ribs under my belt.


----------



## ToddJB

Nicely done, Jmart.

Looks great, Mos!

Bandsaw is safely sitting in Walden's shop.

And the lathe is coming back together. Decided to put the body back on the base before painting.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea the patience is the hard part for sure. Im on the same brisket mission this summer. They can take forever though. Ive read about some 14 hour marathon smokes. Next time i do a pork butt im doin multiples.


----------



## Tim457

That's some bold blue Todd, looks cool.

Mos, the planer looks sweet. Anywhere you could drain all your excess water too if you put some french drains or similar in?

Raised beds and meat are looking sweet Jproductive.


----------



## jmartel

> Yea the patience is the hard part for sure. Im on the same brisket mission this summer. They can take forever though. Ive read about some 14 hour marathon smokes. Next time i do a pork butt im doin multiples.
> 
> - chrisstef


It may be blasphemy, but one thing that I've seen people do is sous vide the brisket overnight and smoke after for 3-6 hours. Then you get the best of both worlds without having to tend to a smoker all night long.

I'll be doing the first one the traditional way though and evaluate.


----------



## TheFridge

I hate brisket. Dries out too fast.


----------



## JayT

Todd, do you actually do any woodworking any more or just spend all your time with fantastic restorations of old iron?

Looks good, jsmoker. You get better each time out, too, as you get to know your cooker and the variables better. I don't foil wrap, so it takes longer, but the bark is a lot better. Love some good brisket, too, but it does take a lot of time to do right. On the smoker at 250, it generally takes me 12-14 hours total to finish. I learned after the first one to start early in the morning instead of getting up several times during the night.


----------



## ShaneA

Yes, repetition and knowing the grill is key. You can always cut your teeth on the Flat Cut of brisket too. It is the most desirable part and most expensive, but will come in smaller chunks too.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, please reference Mos' previous comment.



> And yet I still get less woodworking done now Stef lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah, not a lot of woodworking happening. I can't help myself. It's a problem.


----------



## JayT

BTW, Todd, if you shared any results of the job hunt, I totally missed them. How'd all that go down?


----------



## ToddJB

Two have said no. One is still in the works. My zeal has lulled a bit. Job hunting is the worst thing in the world, so I have to do it in spurts.


----------



## JayT

I've still got a job for you when you decide to move to Kansas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Miserable task indeed, I feel your dislike of the job search Todd. Sorry it's not panning out more quickly for you.


----------



## TheFridge

Mmmm. Meat and iron. Good combo.

Perfomax 16/32 with extra parts and paper for 250$?


----------



## duckmilk

That's a lot of planter boxes Jmart. The butt looks yummy. I've got a chuck roast thawed now, but the winds are around 30mph so not going to cook it today. The smoke and heat would end up in Fridge's back yard.

Dang Todd, where do you find the space for all of these refurbs? The time I was there, you didn't have the space available. Looks great BTW 

I'm just a part-timer at my job, but have not had any pay increase. This afternoon, I interrupted a management meeting. I apologized for the interruption and said to the main guy, "This week marks 16 months here. I'm still at the same pay scale." He hung his head and said we will get together and fix that. Honestly, he didn't know I was at the same pay scale, which is peanuts anyway.


----------



## chrisstef

Yes fridge. Yes. Throw in a handy if ya gotta.

This puppy is gonna kill my wife. Between the nipping, biting and her trying to jump on the couch its a battle royale in our family room.


----------



## jmartel

Duck's calling out the big man and hitting him up for cash. I like it.


----------



## TheFridge

I think he's gonna throw in a trailer load of air dried white oak for good measure. Same guy I got an almost complete '52 uni (450$ no miter gauge) and a 20" Rockwell drill press for (250$ish).

Hell. I'm gonna give a happy ending for good measure it sounds like.

Get that chedda duck


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the support guys. It'll happen. I really don't need the job anyway and I work my butt off there, and they know it.


----------



## TheFridge

As long as they take care of you Duck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed Fridge.


----------



## terryR

Could sure use someone strong and willing to work around here.
Sorry, no pay.


----------



## smitdog

That's okay Terry…


----------



## 489tad

Duck interrupts a meeting and asks for a raise. Well done.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey, it was about time lol.


----------



## TheFridge

> Duck interrupts a meeting and asks for a raise. Well done.
> 
> - 489tad


Probably walked in swaggering like a gangster.

And flashed a peace sign on the way out

Edit: does anyone have a mini mill?


----------



## chrisstef

Another 10-15" of snow expected. Ugh. Im done.


----------



## JayT

> Edit: does anyone have a mini mill?
> 
> - TheFridge


You mean like this one?


----------



## DLK

> Another 10-15" of snow expected. Ugh. Im done.
> 
> - chrisstef


Oddly enough we may actually get above freezing starting today.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes JT, exactly like that one. How do you like? How does it work with steel? I think I might start making whatever my heart desires and my heart desires tools that require a mill. Specifically the HiTorque. Not really considering any others as the HF is a HF and the grizzly is only 100$ cheaper.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's raining in San Francisco again. All last week with a little sun over the weekend. And started raining Monday with no letup till Friday. At least it doesn't snow here, but we have a lot of exterior pavers we are trying to install. My guys are working under tents. I felt bad for them and bought them all lunch.


----------



## jmartel

Paul, you should send them up here to Seattle to get out of the rain. Been super nice the last 2 weeks here with only a bit of cold/rain mixed in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No let up Stef, miserable fuggin' winter for you!

We'er not suffering as bad as you guys, by any means, but our winter has been a long, cold, sunless morass of discontent, taxes are too high for this sh!t weather. I'd write my representative proposing a sales allowance but I suspect she's unable to read.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the picture Paul, cool shot. Working under tents has to make the work tedious.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah. They enjoyed the burrito lunch though. I think a good portion of this storm is south of us. Much rain in your area Tony?


----------



## ToddJB

Guys, update on the great Colorado exodus. I think the Mrs and I have fully ruled out moving back to Ohio. But right now we're pretty amped on Western NC. One of the hippy-dippy little towns around Asheville. I think we're going to try to get my mom out here this summer to sit with the kids while the wife and I do a scouting trip.

It's either that, or I hear I have a job waiting for me in Kansas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Burritos are a fine thing.

North of us so far, supposed to get it tonight/tomorrow. If my luck holds, we'll get the worst of it tomorrow afternoon during my run.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why not stay put if Ohio is out of the plan Todd? As I understood it, Ohio was to get closer to Mrs. Todd's family, no?

....'splain it to me dude?


----------



## ToddJB

Actually, T, family is a draw and a deterrent. We want to be close to some and far away from others. But that's not the main reason. I am driving force.

I want out of the city and out of the rat race. I want to get to the woods, and when I think of woods I don't think of pine trees. I want hardwood. I want green. I want water. SE Ohio fits the bill, but it had some check marks on the wrong side of the column that we couldn't get passed.

Western NC gives us the Blue Mountains. Lots of small communities to pick from. And with existing equity in our house, we could buy a house with land outright and be able to probably buy a rental property too.

I've never felt like some people do that I have a specific calling in life, but if I had to identify one in myself, I think I'd say I was built to be useful. I don't feel useful here and don't see a path to become useful. I feel like a cog. I want to feel like I have the freedom to really help individuals. A smaller life, I think, is the start to the path for me to be useful to those around me in a real way.


----------



## summerfi

Hey Todd, in Ashville you wouldn't be all that far from Terry, and he has so many nice things to say about north Alabama.

Just kidding. Ashville is a nice place with lots of culture. Great Smokey Mtns, woodworking, and bluegrass music - can't beat that. The weather might get a bit hot and muggy, but no place is perfect.


----------



## TheFridge

I hear that toddums. I don't mind being a important spoke that can be missed every now and again. It's very good for my stress levels.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Understood. Good stuff. Thank you Todd.

BYo is in NC, he's a cool cat, so there's that.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, yes, concessions are made for every place. I'd be excited to get all 4 seasons again. We don't get that here. We get a summer and winter. I really miss the other two. Humidity is my biggest hesitation, but I grew up in Ohio, I know what I'd be signing up for there.

Fridge, yeah. I'm currently in a career. I never wanted a career. It stifles the crap out of me. I envision something like this would make me work harder every day, but hard work that results in pride is worth it.

Edit: yeah, T, I already hit him up. We've chatted briefly about it. He grew up in the Asheville area.


----------



## JayT

> Yes JT, exactly like that one. How do you like? How does it work with steel? I think I might start making whatever my heart desires and my heart desires tools that require a mill. Specifically the HiTorque. Not really considering any others as the HF is a HF and the grizzly is only 100$ cheaper.
> 
> - TheFridge


I've enjoyed having it around and am still learning how to use it properly. Most of my use has been on steel, including O1 and 416 stainless, which evidently are not the easiest to mill. I've started using some 303, which is much easier, but the mill handled the others with light cuts and appropriate speeds.

Three pieces of advice I would give:


Get the biggest mill you have space and budget for. I really wanted to get a PM25V, but just didn't have the space. I've made the LMS 3990 work, but a larger, heavier and more powerful unit would have done many jobs better and easier. 
Purchase a mill with DRO already included. I'll be adding at least a 2-axis setup to mine this year. 
Whatever you spend on the mill, plan on spending about the same amount to acquire tools, bits and other needed accessories.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, you could also check out the SW Virginia area. Good climate, small town stuff that you're looking for. I really liked that area. Never gets that ungodly hot, humidity isn't bad, get a bit of snow, but not terrible, still have lots of woods and open area. Check out the Floyd area, Blacksburg if you don't mind a college town, or Smith Mountain Lake area.

That being said, the blue ridge parkway is way better south of Asheville than it was up in VA, until you get north of Roanoke. The TN/NC border had some of the most amazing roads I've ever been on, with the TN side having a bit better.


----------



## theoldfart

No longer holding my breath, buyers had their inspection today.

Wait for it….

They want the snowblower!

Yahoo, no stupid nickel and dime negotiations.

It's Miller time.


----------



## JayT

> I want hardwood. I want green. I want water.
> 
> - ToddJB


Welp, I won't hold the job for you, then. That describes the exact opposite of my part of Kansas. We do grass, open prairie, brown and dry really well, though.



> I ve never felt like some people do that I have a specific calling in life, but if I had to identify one in myself, I think I d say I was built to be useful. I don t feel useful here and don t see a path to become useful. I feel like a cog. I want to feel like I have the freedom to really help individuals. A smaller life, I think, is the start to the path for me to be useful to those around me in a real way.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's like a mini-manifesto. Been a while since we had one of those around here.

Being useful is a good thing. When I gave up teaching, it took quite a while before I could find a way to feel like I was helping others around me again. In some ways, I think God decided I needed that time to mature a bit more and learn some patience. He put me in the right spot and forced me to wait until the right time. Now it seems to be coming together and I can look back on what seemed to be a dry time with new eyes and appreciate what was going on. Hope you find that path, too, Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## woodcox

> Anybody know a source for brass thumb screws similar to these? I m needing one for a project, and Lee Valley doesn t carry them any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


I couldn't seem to find anything either, Bob.

This showed up on my page of a guy turning his own.


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet JT. I saw some videos. The HiTorque seems capable. Didn't realize shipping was 200$. DROs and a variety of tools are expensive. It got serious real quick.

Careers suck. Luckily I enjoy what I do.


----------



## JayT

> Sweet JT. I saw some videos. The HiTorque seems capable. Didn't realize shipping was 200$. DROs and a variety of tools are expensive. It got serious real quick.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yep, when I purchased, I added one of their starter kits, some measuring tools (dial indicators and the like) and a rotary table and ended up spending about $1500 to get started. Since then, I've dropped another $500 as things have come up that I needed additional pieces. MSC has gotten quite a bit of my business in the past year. And none of that included the material.

It's not an inexpensive hobby. Luckily, I rarely drink, don't gamble or spend tons on hookers like you do.


----------



## jmartel

Jay, I think you're mistaken. Fridge is usually the one doing the hooking.

I'm going to have to get me a mill at some point. This the one you have, Jay? I'd probably end up going to a Grizzly tent sale when I do get one, though. 
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3990&category=1387807683


----------



## summerfi

Thanks WC. That is an interesting video. I ended up making my own. Rather than a flat thumb screw, it is a round knob, but I think it will work fine. I'll be revealing it and the tool it's on soon in a project post.


----------



## bandit571

Took a day, but..









Raised panel door is installed…..


----------



## JayT

> Jay, I think you re mistaken. Fridge is usually the one doing the hooking.


But I hear he has to pay the customers, so ends up losing money. That information comes from stef, though, so may be suspect.

Yes, that is the mill I have. If going Grizzly, the G0781 is the closest comparable, though the rigidity of a fixed column on a small mill like this is preferable to the tilting column on the Griz. All those mini mills (Grizzly, HF, LMS, etc.) are made by Sieg and are versions of the X2. Each distributor has slightly different specs, so be sure to compare those carefully. Besides the fixed column, what swayed me to the LMS was the brushless motor and hydraulic lift instead of a spring. After a lot of reading, I felt those upgrades were worth the extra $100.

The G0704 is probably the most popular Grizzly and is one I looked at seriously. It's a step up in size and power from the mini's-same size as the PM25V that I really wanted (both of those are based on the Sieg X2.7, with the Precision Matthews spec'd up in several areas). On LJ, Ripthorn has a G0704 that he's done a CNC conversion and he really likes it.


----------



## DLK

Nice figure in that Panel, Bandit


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Guys, update on the great Colorado exodus. I think the Mrs and I have fully ruled out moving back to Ohio. But right now we re pretty amped on Western NC. One of the hippy-dippy little towns around Asheville. I think we re going to try to get my mom out here this summer to sit with the kids while the wife and I do a scouting trip.
> 
> It s either that, or I hear I have a job waiting for me in Kansas.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's cool, we're very close to closing on property in Chesnee, SC (just waiting on septic perc test). We'll be 67 minutes from the Biltmore estate provided all goes well.


----------



## TheFridge

Well J's, I have a very diverse clientele so I break even in the end.

The grizzly is 300$ cheaper but the solid column, more capacity in X,Y,&Z, and specifically the motor upgrade makes me want the LMS mill over any others. Hell. The SIEG is on sell right now but it has the small motor otherwise I'd jump on it.

Yeah the precision tooling package is what I'm looking at as well as a rotary table. I don't know if I could swing the DRO right now but it would be awesome. Didn't expect them to cost that much. Need to look at reviews of the cheap iGaging DRO.

Or I could look into the mini lathe and tooling and we could tag team it 

Before I do anything I really need to put a list together of the stuff I want to build.


----------



## JayT

> The grizzly is 300$ cheaper but the solid column, more capacity in X,Y,&Z, and specifically the motor upgrade makes me want the LMS mill over any others. Hell. The SIEG is on sell right now but it has the small motor otherwise I'd jump on it.
> 
> Yeah the precision tooling package is what I'm looking at as well as a rotary table.
> 
> - TheFridge


All the same reasons I went LMS. The precision tooling package is the one I got and soon regretted. I thought the vise was going to be great-it's since been replaced with a Kurt style vise on a swivel base. The adjustment and lock down on the precision vise was a pain until I modified the locking block, even then it was driving me nuts. I have now found a good occasional use for it-it can clamp in my other vise to turn a workpiece 90 degrees and do angles that would be almost impossible otherwise. Other than that, the other vise is much easier to use for most milling.

The brushless motor and not having to switch belts or change gears for high and low has been worth the upgrade cost by itself. Everything else was bonus.

BTW, the Sieg X2 was "on sale" from LMS when I bought my mill a year ago and hasn't ever gone off sale. Don't know if they have inventory that needs moved out or if it just always on sale.


----------



## Tim457

> It's raining in San Francisco again. All last week with a little sun over the weekend. And started raining Monday with no letup till Friday. At least it doesn't snow here, but we have a lot of exterior pavers we are trying to install. My guys are working under tents. I felt bad for them and bought them all lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Hammerthumb


If they have lived in SF for long they should be used to rain. You're the one that needs the tent and lunch to console you over the loss of your sun in LV. You're still a swell guy for taking care of them.


----------



## TheFridge

Well that sucks about the vise but I was actually thinking about getting everything separately so I could get a 4" Kurt style. Debating on swivel.

Rain sucks.


----------



## summerfi

Shameless double post, but I thought you guys would like to see this. Project post is here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh my! Your skills are amazing Bob.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

That is a work of art and something to be very proud of Bob

Beautiful


----------



## duckmilk

Incredible concept for a tool. Your design and eye for detail blend together very well.
The knob turned out to be a better detail than the thumb screw you were contemplating.


----------



## Mosquito

"Hi, I'm Bob. I don't do everything, but everything I do is perfect" Dang that's sweet


----------



## TheFridge

Fantastic. Really. Adopt me. How do you do the rope like detail bob-o?


----------



## summerfi

Ha! Thanks guys. I try to be perfect, Mos, but I haven't gotten there yet. I'll keep trying.

Fridge, the rope detail is just put in with a triangular saw file. Real easy.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Bob…beyond impressive. Feelings of wood inadequacy are setting in for me.


----------



## TheFridge

> Whoa Bob…beyond impressive. Feelings of wood inadequacy are setting in for me.
> 
> - ShaneA


It shouldn't be intimidation. It should be inspiration.


----------



## DLK

I'm exhausted, from packing of tools. I seem to have collected in the 3.5 years I started in on Hand Tools 5 times the number I need. I packed up one (13×10 x 8) box today of nothing but extra auger bits. (I had previously wrestled 
bunch boxes out of the arms of Girl Scouts, that previously contained a case of the cookie boxes they sell. I thought that small boxes would be good to put heavy tools in, but few fit into these boxes. )


----------



## summerfi

I don't envy you, Don K and Kevin, for your moves. I hope to never have to do that again. Stay strong.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Beautiful doesn't even begin to describe that Bob! Amazing work.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn bob.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## ToddJB

Guys, I know you'll all be proud, I just won a department competition for holding my arms above my head the longest. Last to drop was 19 minutes and 36 seconds.

Gotta get that inner-office respect - ya heard?


----------



## ShaneA

So…you all sat or stood around for 20 minutes to see who could do that the longest? Congrats, but sounds like a total loss for the company. lol

#productivity
#rightguard


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I think it was the orangoutang in you that gave you an unfair advantage! Way to go Clyde!


----------



## summerfi

Is there a promotion in this for you Todd?


----------



## JayT

So what you are saying is that it took the cops just under 20 minutes to get around to frisking all of you?


----------



## chrisstef

He said hands up not pants down JayT


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Fridays in the sales world is generally pretty slow. Challenge was presented - I dominated.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ha! I got frisked today. Stupid TSA. They checked down my pants and found nothing.


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, are any of you sitting on a precision machine level that you have no use for?

They look like this:










I need one to level my lathe, and I might be willing to buy yours. Stinkin expensive everywhere I look, for very limited use.


----------



## duckmilk

Clear piece of tubing partly filled with water?


----------



## theoldfart

Think I can help you out Todd, PM me. Need to make the tool hoard smaller!


----------



## ToddJB

> Clear piece of tubing partly filled with water?
> 
> - duckmilk


Ha. I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. If you are - bless your heart.

Kev, sent!


----------



## theoldfart

I can also sell you the Duck version if you'd prefer


----------



## theoldfart

Todd


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Clear piece of tubing partly filled with water?
> 
> - duckmilk


No. They didn't find that either.

Sorry. Airport beer talking.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, bless my heart ;-) But it works. Gravity makes the 2 menisci of water in the tube perfectly level. But Kevin has you covered.
I see his is adjustable. How do you make sure it is adjusted right? Clear piece of tubing with water? :O

Nothing wrong with beer talk Paul, except the cost of airport beer.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I assume somewhere they have a reference level surface for checking it.


----------



## duckmilk

I know Kevin, I'm just having fun ;-) But therein lies the question, how did they get their reference surface level?

Joking aside, I have used said water filled tubing in place of a transit to level the floor joists of my previous shop. Set the corner posts and made level marks on the posts, then measured from those marks to place the joists.










Pic from my previous shop.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, fridge. Nudi from last night. On a piling, about 3/4-1" long.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful nudi Jmart, Fridge is gonna spurt again.


----------



## TheFridge

Hahahahaha I was expecting different nudis this time around but I know you get all JCamerashy on me.


----------



## jmartel

My macro lens doesn't get close enough for those kind of nudis, Fridge. I did just get a fisheye lens though, so it would make it look like it's jumping out of the computer screen at you.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I don't want the alien detachable appendage jumping out at me like it wants to blow out the back of my skull. And then woefully disappoint. It would be such a let down. Kinda like walking across a club to holler at that hot girl but when you get 5' away you realize she has herpes kind of thing. Disappointing.


----------



## jmartel

> Kinda like walking across a club to holler at that hot girl but when you get 5' away you realize she has herpes kind of thing. Disappointing.
> 
> - TheFridge


Oh, the 10-4s? Looks like a 10 from far away, and a 4 up close?


----------



## bandit571

Made like an index card…5' tall, by 3' wide?


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, perfect!

Duck, the big thing with these types of levels are the graduations so you can tell exactly how off level you are. They're so sensitive that it's nearly unrealistic to get any thing perfectly level, but you can get dang close.


----------



## 489tad

Todd every lathe we moved, it was just moved. We did put blueing on the ways and ran the carriage back and fourth to look for unusually ware. Check with the level in one direction the turn it 180 deg to see if you get the same reading. You should if Kevin didn't futzs with it. 
JUnderwateradventure my daughter is into photography and thinks your pics are cool.


----------



## theoldfart

No futzing on my part, just dust and patina!

I'm here to report that DonW is alive and well in New York. Just spent some time with him at his display at the Northeast Woodworkers Showcase in Saratoga Springs. Tim (TSHiker) put in an appearance as well.


----------



## chrisstef

2 chucks and a butt prepped for a sunday smoke session.



















Barbacoa beef will go into a roasting pan with chix stock, bay leaves, onion, garlic and a bit of cider vinegar. Butt and other chuck will get wrapped and finished in the oven to be pulled.


----------



## jmartel

Meatfest.

Do machines really need to be 100% level? As long as everything is 90 deg to the work surface, I would think that it doesn't matter much. Not a machinist so I've never had to set up a tool. Only ever used a few briefly.

Dan, I'm going out tomorrow again. Hoping to get some different photos than my normal close up stuff. We'll see how it goes. I've got one of my flashes in the shop now for warranty work.


----------



## TheFridge

Depends J. You don't want huge cast machines to settle all wonky. Other than that. I wouldn't think so unless you needed to stick a level on a workpiece.

Free wood. Red oak. Qtr and rift sawn. I don't love red oak but I really love free  it'll be my next workbench one day.










5'wide 7'long 1'high. Packed tight.










And a performax 16-32 plus (no idea what makes it a plus. If you do let me know) that needs a conveyer belt for 250$. Has maybe an hour use total. I'll take it.


----------



## TheFridge

250$ and a handy.


----------



## chrisstef

Thievery. Straight thievery.


----------



## TheFridge

Thievery is a trailer of wood, a drum sander, a 20" drill press, and a Unisaw with dust cover and goose egg and a 36" hues thrown in for 950$ from the same guy. Even worse thievery is going back to get twice as much lumber in cypress.

He definitely gets happy ending next time. I think I love him.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, that's a dowery in some cultures.

Unconscionable score buddy, the Donald's proud of you and so am I!


----------



## JayT

Theft or prostitution, Fridge?

Smoked turkey breast for supper


----------



## TheFridge

That's a good way to look at it Fart 

Both J. Both.

#Lovethemeats


----------



## ToddJB

Does a lathe need to be perfectly level? No. Does it need to be really stinking flat? Yes. A twist in the bed is very bad. And those big heavy cast iron legs can cause it. Does a lathe need to be really close to level? Depends. Mine does. It has oil paths in it that were designed to use gravity to deliver the oil. The paths are not dramatically steep, so if the lathe is not level, as it was designed to be, the oil does not get distributed to all of its proper locations.

Fridge, are you in this guys will?

Meats looking meaty dudes


----------



## TheFridge

If I ever come home with his 12" jointer or Bridgeport clone or 24"x54" ish metal lathe or 36" bandsaw I would say yes. It's official.

Speaking of wills. Someone refuses to adopt me. I can't blame him but the rejection still stings.


----------



## Mosquito

all this lathe talk keeps reminding me how much I need a lathe upgrade… Mine's just not that good lol


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto.


----------



## ToddJB

> all this lathe talk keeps reminding me how much I need a lathe upgrade… Mine s just not that good lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Give it a week, you'll come across an amazing one.


----------



## chrisstef

Off the smoker n headin to the oven …


----------



## Mosquito

A week wouldn't help, I don't have the cash for one after the planer. I was thinking about going with a new one this time around. I have had a craigslist search being watched for the last couple of months though, just in case.

Dinner's looking good 'Stef, when do we start?


----------



## chrisstef

Ready when you are Mos


----------



## theoldfart

Steff, I can be there in a couple of hours! Keep 'em warm buddy.


----------



## JayT

KU to the Final Four. Rock Chalk, Jayhawk.

That is all


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## JayT

^ Lust worthy.


----------



## Tim457

Mmm, love barbacoa. Have a place around here that makes it from the traditional beef cheeks. Can't say there's a difference in taste, but man it is good. And their sauce is outta sight.

That lathe is hot Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats JayT. Hopefully we'll be seeing you in march again soon. Turkey looks good man. You get some mayo under that skin?

Love the lathe Todd. You do killer work on them old machines.

Tim - i did one in the crockpot a few weeks ago and it came out a lot better than the smoked one. I should have let this one cook longer, i didnt get enough fat to break down and it was tough to pull. I also think it needs to be injected. I got very little of the rub flavor. Overall .. lackluster but i still ate it.


----------



## theoldfart

Shop move progress. 
You know how you just throw excess nuts/screws/hardware into plastic jars and containers. Well after a number of years you move and then what?









A lot has been packed up, gotta love those bins









Then you gotta deal with this









Good thing I'm not a collector!


----------



## JayT

> Congrats JayT. Hopefully we ll be seeing you in march again soon. Turkey looks good man. You get some mayo under that skin?
> 
> - chrisstef


Yes, but UConn hired a Hurley to coach, so I have to hate them even more than before.

No mayo. I go right from freezer, thaw just enough to pull out the crap they stuff into the cavity and then on the smoker. I know some people put butter or something else with fats under the skin, but AFAIK that's to keep moisture when baking in the oven. Cooking low and slow on the smoker leaves the bird nice and juicy, so I don't feel the need to add anything. If there's another reason to do so, I need educated.


----------



## chrisstef

He's not a Duke Hurley though. Danny came from Seton Hall under PJ Carlisimo and George Blaney (who eventually coached with Jim Calhoun). The old man is a New jersey coaching legend. Bobby will not be allowed into our facilities. He can watch the final four with Greyson Allen on the couch.

The only time i did a bird we mayo'd it. Dunno why or for what reason but it came out tasty cakes. Ive got no real answers but the skin looked so good i figured it musta been slathered with somethin.


----------



## JayT

I know his pedigree and I'm sure Danny is a fine, upstanding dude who, like everyone else, has no control over his familial relationships. It's just the name makes me want to Hurl. Only two players from Duke have ever made me feel that way-you can probably guess the other.


----------



## ShaneA

^Grant Hill? lol

I usually put butter under the skin to help with the meat's moisture. I have never really had luck with birds at low temps. I prefer them at 350 or so. Beer can chicken should be on the short list of aspiring grill masters. Talk about a friggin' tasty little delight. Those are so damn good.


----------



## jmartel

Lathe looks great, Todd.

Here you go, Fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Here JayT. Courtesy of Uconn's Rod Sellers. Circa 1990 or so. And as fact, Laettner's head does bounce if you dribble it off the floor.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks JStartsMyMondaysOffRight


----------



## AnthonyReed

That taco looked tasty, but you're saying it is a deception? You should grate your own cheese you lazy bastage.

Kevin, I don't envy you. Ugh!

Those are truly beautiful creatures JDive. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

Here's 2 more from yesterday. First one was with the new fisheye lens.










And this is a Mosshead Warbonnet. I love these little fish, but I don't get the chance to dive with them that often.


----------



## chrisstef

Not complete deception T. It tasted fine and was fairly tender but it was hard to shred / pull. Wasnt fall apart in your hands like i was shooting for but also didnt come out in giant chunks when ya bit in to it so that was good. I didnt give it enough time to really melt all the fat out of it.

Shame on my cheese game, i know. I shoulda got me some of that crumbly Mexican cheese really.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well your learning curve on the meat is resulting in decent eats, that's nothing but a win.

Cotija or Anejo (sharp, think Parmesan/Feta) or queso fresco (mild, think dry Ricotta)
Pre-fab orange cheddar, guessing Kraft, is deplorable.

That sea cauliflower looks delicious.


----------



## terryR

Warhead Mossbucket?

That will keep me out of the water for a long time.


----------



## theoldfart

I prefer the cotija. I make a stuffed pork tenderloin with cotija, jalepeno, walnuts and cranberry. The sauce is a cranberry and jalepeno concoction.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet that is fantastic!


----------



## lumberjoe

I heard there were tacos here?


----------



## chrisstef

Look what the cat dragged in ^. Whats good joe?


----------



## lumberjoe

Doing pretty well. New house, new shop, new truck, new tools, no tacos. Haven't been around these parts in forever. Figured I'd drop by and see what's going on.


----------



## theoldfart

Joe, still in the Spfld area?


----------



## lumberjoe

Yup, just a little further north and west


----------



## theoldfart

by noho?


----------



## lumberjoe

Close (kind of), South Hadley


----------



## chrisstef

I did the Stop & Shop in South Hadley about 15 years ago in the dead of winter. I still remember me throwing the keys to the truck off of the roof to my foreman and watching them slam into the ground exploding the black part of the key. Who knew there was a chip in there that without it the truck wouldnt start??


----------



## Mosquito

When I worked at Menards, there was a special tester for chipped car keys. We weren't supposed to copy them if they had a chip. We could physically copy the key, but if the customer tried to use it to start their car, it would disable the fuel system so it wouldn't start until reset, in most cases. Makes having a spare a lot more annoying/expensive


----------



## theoldfart

We used to walk around Mt. Holyoke when we lived in Ludlow. Hiked Skinner a lot as well, the Seven Sisters is a tough hike.


----------



## rad457

> Nice set up Andre. How hard are those grinders to find?
> 
> Looking good bandit. What type of finish will you be using?
> 
> - Rarebreed68


Seems the larger ones in decent shape are hard to find around here, got mine of Ebay,
just got back from a week in Mexico With my carry on luggage! 

















Wife want a Plant stand/End table?


----------



## Magnum

CREDIT goes to "corelz125". He sent me this one. Just had to Share it with Ya'll!



"Two wives go out for girls' night.
Both got drunk, started walking home and had to go to the bathroom. They stopped at a cemetery but had nothing to wipe with. One used her panties and the other grabbed a wreath off a grave. The next morning, one husband calls the other and says
"No more girls' night out. My wife came back with no panties." 
"You think you have it bad?" says the other, "Mine came back with a card stuck in her crack that read 'from all of us at the fire station… we will never forget you."
___

Regards: Rick & corelz125


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful refurb on the lathe Todd, thanks for the explanation of why it had to be so level. That makes sense now.

Kev, what is the plan for packing all of those miter saws? Looks like lots of work.

Why do you suppose the rub flavor was lackluster Stef?
I brine turkey and chicken to keep them moist.

I think the Mosshead Warbonnet is giving you the come hither look Jmart.

What kinda wood did you bring back Andre? Nice looking stuff.

I know, lotsa questions. The wife and I just got back from a meeting with a drafter/designer to start on plans for our new house. Will probably be a year + before we start, but we're getting closer.


----------



## rad457

Guanacaste, Parota or Huancaxtle are the most common names Duck. Looks beautiful, bit of a pain to work with!
The flat straight grain slabs are great but quite common to find weird grain switches on some small stuff I got for the legs!


----------



## DLK

Grrrrr. Another foot of snow fell last night. WTF it is supposed to be 50 degrees tomorrow. Rant over back o packing up tools, preparing lectures, writing papers , marking exams and teaching.


----------



## theoldfart

State of the Shop disarray

About 1/2 packed. Signed the final(I hope, did you know lawyers complicate things?) purchase and sale agreement.
Get on a plane for the left coast tomorrow morning. Listening to Davy Splilane and Gerry Douglas and drinking!










11% and smokey

That is all, carry on!


----------



## 489tad

11%!!! Yikes.


----------



## Mosquito

Managed to get the planer back to the shop tonight.

About half an hour, 6' at a time, but got it there.


----------



## duckmilk

Sleep well Kev 
Glad things are moving along with the sale for you.


----------



## duckmilk

> Managed to get the planer back to the shop tonight.
> 
> About half an hour, 6 at a time, but got it there.
> 
> - Mosquito


Necessity and old methods work.


----------



## jmartel

Mos is gonna start building pyramids soon.


----------



## bandit571

Or build a Yellow Brick road…


----------



## Mosquito

lol I have been listening to Elton John in the shop lately Bandit…

And pyramids seem impractical. Maybe a castle, though…


----------



## Magnum

Hey Mosquito! I got one especially for YOU!










Regards: Rick

P.S. I also had a look at your Web Site. Very Well Done Indeed!


----------



## terryR

That's an awesome looking planer, Mos.

No shop time for me. But, another basket,










same as the previous one, but greenish. Alder for the center; shaped to look like Indonesian Coffee Tree Burl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Mos!

As for you Terry, you're a hack. Do you have any in progress shots of those magnificent baskets? On average, how long do they take to make? Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, T. For some reason, I took photos of this basket while in progress. just for you? 



















NOT very exciting work to watch.

These baskets take an enormous amount of time. It starts with washing and removing the wooden "ends" from the pine needles carefully. This basket took a little over 12 hours due to the decorative stitching.


----------



## summerfi

Terry has unlimited patience. That's some beautiful and intricate work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing. Thank you Terry.

To extend the needle coil, do you repeatedly shove more into the established grouping? Always the same count of needles to maintain uniform diameter?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Bob.

Exactly, Tony. No counting, though. Just by feel.

This little gauge keeps the coils a consistent diameter.









Anyone could do it!


----------



## terryR

And why so many baskets?

I'll probably start vending again next month. Looking at another canopy now. Infill planes are much, much more exciting to build, but baskets freekin' sell.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, my hands and pea brain hurt just thinking about making one Terry. Retired life sure does keep you guys busy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man that is cool!


----------



## DanKrager

Those are awesome baskets, Terry. It's good to see a bit of the process. Can appreciate how long they take!

Would a blue 10×10' canopy by EZ-up with white frame and no walls be of interest? I have one I would get to you for the shipping.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Dan, I'm looking a little larger. Old one was 12×20' and I have to have side walls. No EZ-up stuff.


----------



## bandit571

h-F is selling 10' x 20' with sidewalls….to where you can park a car inside….$100….


----------



## chrisstef

As my wife calls them …. *********************************** garages ^


----------



## theoldfart

In Denver for 20 min , next up Sacrento


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

Kids crack me up.

I popped in on Nathan while he was taking a shower last night and i hear him singing …. "washin my butt, washin my butt. Feels so good, washin my butt"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kids? I sing that everyday.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Visual.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Man, I can't wait til both of ours can shower independently.

How's the pup?


----------



## woodcox

Haha!

A couple years ago we could hear our daughter singing in the tub. She was four or so singing Ellie Goulding's Love Me Like You Do. Terrifying and hilarious at the same time.

We thought it be a good idea if I quit working and mind Jonathan. So her first day back to work is today and I'm still in my jammies. Jon wanted to watch turning tutorials this morning.


----------



## chrisstef

He's not totally independent in the shower but its a hell of a lot faster than a bath.

Pup is comin along. She's still pretty mouthy and wants desperately to get on the couch but shes learning. She'll sit, kind of stay, give paw and bark at the door when she wants to go out. We're working on the herding issue and thats getting better too. She clocked in at 18.5 lbs at the vet last week at 11 weeks old. Shes gonna be a tank. Puppy classes start in 2 weeks. She needs some leash training.

Not a bad gig Woody. I dont know if i could do it but i wish ya luck in any fashion.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aren't you're going to lose your friggin' mind Woodcox? Cabin-fever, children's programming, and nonstop poop/diaper patrol…

I'm envisioning a full Jack Torrance (Jack Nicholson) break from reality:

Mrs. Woodcox: [crying] Stay away from me.
Woodcox: Why?
Mrs. Woodcox: I just wanna go back to my room!
Woodcox: Why?
Mrs. Woodcox: Well, I'm very confused, and I just need time to think things over!
Woodcox: You've had your whole ********************ing life to think things over, what good's a few minutes more gonna do you now?
Mrs. Woodcox: Please! Don't hurt me!
Woodcox: I'm not gonna hurt you.
Mrs. Woodcox: Stay away from me!
Woodcox: Mrs. Woodcox? Darling? Light, of my life. I'm not gonna hurt ya. You didn't let me finish my sentence. I said, I'm not gonna hurt ya. I'm just going to bash your brains in!
[Mrs. Woodcox gasps]
Woodcox: [laughs] Gonna bash 'em right the fu(k in!
Mrs. Woodcox: Stay away from me! Don't hurt me!
Woodcox: [sarcastically] I'm not gonna hurt ya…
Mrs. Woodcox: Stay away! Stop it!
Woodcox: Stop swingin' the bat. Put the bat down, Mrs. Woodcox. Mrs. Woodcox? Give me the bat…


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, good for you man. I could see being the primary parent to older kids, but I'm not built to do it for the younger ones.

Yeah, Jack can take a shower but since the wee one can't yet, it's easier to be one and done.


----------



## woodcox

Lawlz @here's Johnny! Though she's the one that fits the part lately after her year long sleep disorder. Jimmy Caan hobbled by Kathy Bates could be an acceptable alternate.

No complaints yet, I'm a hit. I also have my daughter home for a week while she's off for her Easter break. She's having some serious issues lately with her joints, wrists and feet and needs care too. She has lost most of the movement in both wrists and has foot pain also. Her pediatrician came up with a very rare disease and referred her to a specialist who was a month out. Hopefully in another week and we'll have answers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh damn, that sucks. Sorry Woodcox. I hope there's a solution for her condition.


----------



## bandit571

Was a bad day for me, as well…Brain Doctor seems to think I have early stages of Parkinson's …..go back in a month for a follow up….


----------



## duckmilk

Yikes Bandito! Hope his thinking is off.

Was home with a cold today so the VP of Operations called me. He offered me the pay raise and offered me a new position to consider. Basically, the new job will entail keeping he premises up and clean. He was quick to point out that this is NOT a janitorial position LAWZ!!
I don't need the job monetarily but it keeps me busy and in shape. I've gone from about 195lbs to 175 - 176 in the time I've been there.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats tough to hear Woody. Keep us posted brother. Hopefully the specialist has some answers for ya.

Nice duck. Congrats.


----------



## 489tad

Bandit stay strong. Hopefully you'll receive some positive news on your next visit.

Woody hopefully the doctors can sort things out for your daughter. My daughter is as diagnosed with JRA two years ago. Ankles, knees, hips, shoulders, wrists elbows and neck. Doctor gave her remission status in November, she has about 12 months to go to get on a maintenance program. It is amazing what they can do.
I too was a stay at home parent for many years. Enjoy every second cause it's gonna fly by.


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck to your daughter as well Woody.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit and Woody, got my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks, she's still a crazy kid and doesn't let it get to her much but, she is fragile.

Thank you, Dan. That is good news for her, I hope she will always improve.

The trick is bandit, you gotta time the pour just right. I'll pour one for you over here for good news.


----------



## DLK

Bandit and Woody I wish for you to have many good future days.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang guys. God speed.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, did the level work?


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, haven't made it out to the shop in the last few nights. It arrived safe and sound and I'm confident it will do the job wonderfully. I appreciate it again, Sir.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry JayT. That Nova team was lights out last night.


----------



## JayT

Yep, that was tough to watch. I don't know what anyone does when a team is shooting that lights out. Nothing to be ashamed of, KU had a great season, except they now have to give up the Big 12 title. 'Nova just ran through the #3, #2 and #1 teams in the conference in succession. Kansas overcame a lot of adversity this season to get that far-when your #1 recruit never plays and the transfer you were counting on for depth leaves before fall practices start, that hurts. Now it's "Wait til next year" mode.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Hopefully y'all get the health issues straightened out. Prayers for everyone. 
Cosponsored an Easter egg hunt yesterday for 1 to 3 year olds at the local park. Put out over 450 plastic eggs with candy and prizes inside. It was blast to watch. 
Hope everyone has a great Easter.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im all too familiar with the transfers and injuries. Cost kevin ollie his job. 4 more days until recruiting season opens up.

Happy easter gang.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bawk bawk.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good impression Tony.

Happy Easter everyone.

Sorry JayT. I was rooting for The Jayhawks but had a hard time watching after the first 10 minutes. Kept switching back to see if things were changing, but they just couldn't get any momentum.


----------



## TheFridge

Happy Easter and stuff.










Good times. It's gonna burn coming out just as much as it did going in.










New Conveyor belt in. Very happy with operation so far. Needs a little tweaking left to right, but no snipe which is the greatest and most best part.

This is what happens when an almost full bag of red flocking gets sucked into the DC. Luckily it was after I finished what I needed to do.










Trying my hand at carving shaping. Never again with this wood. Too porous and chippy.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Easter guys!

Crawdads look good Fridge. Flocking DC and their indiscriminate sucking  I have some wood like that that I am/was going to turn into a bookcase, had to use a scraper to try for a relative smooth surface, meh. Thankfully it's for me.
Still fighting this cold. Had to go to doc-in-the-box Sat. morning cause I almost lost a lung coughing the night before.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Fridge. What wood is that again?

Spent the weekend tidying up the house and getting little projects finished. Started putting a fence in around my fruit trees in the backyard to keep the deer out. I've got about 60-70' up so far. Got about 80-100' left.

Hope you feel better, Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Jmart, at least it's keeping me out of work


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls. There are some spots that scraper wouldn't tame.

Luaun/meranti/African mahogany or wannabe.


----------



## theoldfart

We could use some positive vibe from the SOTS collective. We're going to put in an offer on a house and we need all the help we can get.

That's all folks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck Kev!


----------



## ToddJB

!


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck fart


----------



## duckmilk

Go get'em Kev!

Fridge, that wood is very similar to the stuff I was having trouble with. Random orbital wouldn't even touch it and it is very heavy.


----------



## TheFridge

I wish you luck and intestinal fortitude.

Duck, I'd bet the farm I have the exact same species. If not, it's the perfect imposter. Looks good with garnet shellac. Only pic I can find. Don't know what happened to the pics of all the book matched panels I glued up.


----------



## ShaneA

Interlocking grain…its a bitch!


----------



## chrisstef

Pupdate. Growing at an astonishing pace. She was 19 lbs as of 2 fridays ago. Guessing 23-25 lbs now.



















Becoming less of an ahole each week. Still likes to mouth your hands but is herding nathan less often.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awwww!


----------



## ShaneA

By this time next year…125lbs!


----------



## ToddJB

I would snuggle the ******************** out of that dog. It wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldnt put it out of the question Shane. My guess is about 90lbs but who knows. What i am starting to like is that she just wants to be outside. She took a solid hour nap on the porch over the weekend while it was 45 degrees outside. The wife joined a facebook group of sheepdog owners and theres a whole bunch that sleep in the garage on the cold concrete. Her left eye is all ready starting to turn from black to gray.


----------



## smitdog

Adorable pup Stef

Stumbled on this ad on craigslist, actually several from the same person. I think I need to make a visit since it's just a few minutes away…








Prices seem pretty cheap to me, what do you guys think?


----------



## smitdog

Also have an inquiry in for an old Powermatic 100 planer for a friggin steal… Probably already gone, keep your fingers crossed for me boys!


----------



## TheFridge

Less than 1/2 of what I'd pay around here. I'd have 2 trailer loads at the house by now.


----------



## 489tad

I like how Craigslist guy says he cut way more than he needs over the years. 
Cute puppy. I miss ours. He's been in Iowa the past month doing service dog training.


----------



## CL810

Smitdog, at least a third less than what I pay here in Indiana.


----------



## jmartel

At that price I'd buy all the walnut and cherry he has. And enough white oak or maple for a nice bench. But I'm a wood whore. Cherry is $7 and walnut is $10-11 here.

I'm about ready to throw in the towel on the garage build. Contractor has come back and said the price will likely be more than the original estimate. Even though it's now smaller, and not going through permitting process. And that I've already paid for some stuff. 2 weeks ago he said he'd get me a new quote in a week. Don't see that happening. Think I'm going to cut my losses and make the existing building work for a few years. Don't have time for this sh!t. I got stuff to build, yo.

On a better note, got some flank steak on the grill for dinner, and some pork butt in the freezer waiting for the weekend. The ribeye aging process is about half-done and it's got a nice hard bark already.


----------



## TheFridge

Kinda like how I told my buddy his electrical on the house he's flipping was gonna be 3k$ max. We're at 3500$ and I'm not even done roughing it back in. Mini mill and tooling. Here I come  it's kinda what happens when you have to rewire every light but 1 single closet light (I lie. And 2 porch lights) His wife's in charge of the lighting. I should've known she was gonna go apeshlt with the lighting. Not to mention the Sheetrock is still up on the ceiling and it's still insulated. Makes for one big bag of suck.

Unless you want a mini mill


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, cute pup.

House offer in, not the house we originally intended but way better. Fingers crossed, know by Wednesday pm.


----------



## CL810

Sellers market Kev?


----------



## jmartel

Fridge,

And we haven't even started work yet. I think by the time it's done at this rate it'll be a $40k+ shop. Was supposed to be under $30k. Maybe a bit over after I finish it out. Might as well cut my losses when I'm only $3k in the hole.

G'luck, Kev. I hate house shopping in a sellers market. I don't plan on buying another.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, absolutely. We missed several chances. Oh, nice house, let's look, yea we like it, oh it's pending. Maybe one day on the market! The one we bid on was on the market for three hours!


----------



## CL810

Be nimble!


----------



## TheFridge

Hire some brothers from south of the border. You can usually find them hanging out at Home Depot. Or call Stef.


----------



## DLK

Kevin, we ended up buying our retirement house sight unseen. They would be gone before we could get to see them. Unfortunately our current house is not selling quickly.


----------



## theoldfart

We bought our current house twenty two years ago, things have changed significantly. Also our experience has been in the northeast, buying and selling is a much longer process than in California.


----------



## rad457

> Andy, absolutely. We missed several chances. Oh, nice house, let's look, yea we like it, oh it's pending. Maybe one day on the market! The one we bid on was on the market for three hours!
> 
> - theoldfart


 What does it say when my neighbours house has been for sale 2 years? Lots of interest until people find out I am the guy next door!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kev, hope all works well for you and it goes through. We're putting our house on the market in ~ a week and hoping it's as much a seller's market here as the realtors we've spoken with have suggested. 
Left last Wednesday morning and rolled back into town last night, trip total: 1840 miles, 650 of which was pulling a uhaul trailer, wife offered to drive 0. Good time spent with family, many meetings with several builders, no news on perc test, little more clearing to see exactly how we want the house to sit (really wanted to go nuts but holding back since I don't actually own the property yet). Still have little projects all over the house that need to be wrapped up before we take pictures for the listing, man can kids trash a room in a hurry, speed in doing so increases exponentially with the need to keep it clean.


----------



## putty

Here is some good hand filing tips, it made me think of Terry and making his planes.
hand filing tips


----------



## DLK

Nice Video. Disappointed I can read the comments without going to the website and paying a fee to unlock it. (Only $3 so if I was really into clock making then sure I would pay.)


----------



## jmartel

How long do they have to respond to your offer, Kev? The typical thing here is they take offers for a week, then look at them all at the end of the first week and choose. Occasionally people will put in a higher offer on the first day and require that it be looked at that night to try and beat out other people, but it's not as common.

Don, the video works for me without having to pay?


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, I've watched a few of his videos before - dude has amazing skills


----------



## theoldfart

They have to respond by noon tomorrow.

Big Block, one of the reasons our house went so fast was the pics on the listing. Get a professional to take them, IPhone pics won't help much.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah I know good pictures draw buyers in. We're definitely going professional. Of the houses we looked at prior to settling on building, it was amazing how the right lens could make a room look quite a bit bigger than it seemed when you were actually in it.


----------



## chrisstef

I had made sure to take pics during the peak season at our last house. Got some nice pics during the fall of the foliage and some nice pics in the spring when all the flowers were in bloom in the front of the house. Couple panoramic shots too. Its all in the marketing for sure. Its the first interaction with a potential buyer. Make it count.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I too have good leftovers from different seasons when different colors are out, some of which we'll certainly use.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Kev, the suspense!


----------



## theoldfart

> Dang Kev, the suspense!
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm good with it Mos, most of the stress is coming from the LOML. Keeping by her grounded is currently a full time job.

Stef, you don't want the pictures to overly exaggerate and drive the buyers to unrealistic expectations. I did post pics of my gardens in full bloom.


----------



## chrisstef

> Stef, you don't want the pictures to overly exaggerate and drive the buyers to unrealistic expectations.
> 
> - theoldfart


Ive done that with previous girlfriends myself. Didnt work out in my favor.


----------



## jmartel

Stef's a catfisher.


----------



## 489tad

I had a "Tree Surgeon" give me a quote on taking down three pines and a cluster of birch trees. "Did you get other quotes?" "What are they charging?" I told him it doesn't matter what they said, its what you say. He was in the ball park and the only one to actually write down and hand me a quote. He gets the job. Lots of contractors around here do not like to write numbers down. They are harder to change.


----------



## summerfi

I ordered a 3 foot long 8-32 brass threaded rod. Here it is on top of the box it came in. No padding of course. It must have been lonely in there all by itself.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks to be bent too.


----------



## theoldfart

We got the house, it's Miller Time!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats!!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats kevin!


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Kevin!

Bob, a few months ago I ordered 6 pieces of t-track, each 36". They each came in a box that was 4' long 6" square, and one in a box like that. 6 boxes. Dumb. You can leave packaging feedback somewhere on Amazon if you want


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Kevin!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Kevin. Congratulations man! I'm happy for you.

That's amazing Bob.


----------



## jmartel

Grats, Kevin. Now the real question is, what's the shop like?


----------



## jmartel

Bob,

I recently got this package from Amazon. No padding or anything.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What the fu(k is wrong with people?


----------



## DLK

> We got the house, it's Miller Time!
> 
> - theoldfart


Congratulations. But with the new mortgage how can you afford beer?


----------



## TheFridge

> What the fu(k is wrong with people?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ditto.

Congratulations Fart!


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, TOF!

Something you may not have thought through very carefully…they have very strict clean air rules out there. Will you have to change your ways? Even two layers of cloth may not be adequate.



DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, that was quick. Congrats Kevin!


----------



## ShaneA

Kegger at Kevin's…Fridge will hire the hookers. No cheap ones this time either.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats, Kev! Yes, give us the deets!


----------



## theoldfart

Shop will be in the garage, house is brand new.

No debt, sold ours for cash, bought this one for cash.

Using a full service mover, let them carry the weight!

Mi casa


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good for you Kev! Pretty valley.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Kevin. No debt is a very good thing, too. Make sure to keep that high class street number sign, please.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great! Have you met the people in the red house on the left?


----------



## theoldfart

Haven't met any of the neighbors yet. We'll be there for a few hours for the inspection so maybe someone will stop by.


----------



## ToddJB

How far from the kiddos?


----------



## CL810

Looks great Kevin, congrats!!


----------



## Mosquito

the shop move in will be much easier with not having to go to the basement! Awesome Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, 15-20 min in each direction.


----------



## ToddJB

That's perfect. Hoping for a seamless transition.


----------



## 489tad

House and the view awesome! Enjoy.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, I am looking forward to not schlepping up and down stairs. 
I also am thrilled at having more light, cellar windows really don't cut it.


----------



## putty

looks like a large lot, any plans in the future for a stand alone shop?


----------



## theoldfart

Putty, .72 acre. I'm mulling over a stand alone shop at some point in time but not in the near future.


----------



## summerfi

Su casa es mi casa, Kevin. When can we all move in? Nice looking place. Which direction out of Auburn are you?


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, always room for you. Up 49 towards Grass Valley, we're in Grass Valley, my sons family is in Nevada City and my daughters family is in Auburn. My kids and grandkids are quite excited about the move, great child care potential I think!


----------



## TheFridge

So that means you'll have room for me as well  you better hope I remember to give my son his adhd meds


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful! Congrats again!!


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, I thought the drugs were yours!


----------



## jmartel

Looks like it's about a 13 hour drive for me. I'll roll in tomorrow morning for a late breakfast.

After being forcibly and deliberately run off the road today (so the dumb lady can make the same ferry that I was getting on), I decided it's time to look into a dash cam for the bike. Lots of cheap options for the car, but not many that are rated for being out in the open.

I've got a GoPro, but that's not the best platform for this application. Can't hardwire it to the bike, harder to conceal, doesn't automatically overwrite old files, etc.


----------



## TheFridge

Fart, I do have an over the counter stimulant based adhd control regimen.

It's called Mountain Dew.


----------



## rad457

> Bob, always room for you. Up 49 towards Grass Valley, we're in Grass Valley, my sons family is in Nevada City and my daughters family is in Auburn. My kids and grandkids are quite excited about the move, great child care potential I think!
> 
> - theoldfart


That is a real nice area, passed through there a while back, plus real close to Reno! We downsized a few years ago, from 20 acres to .37 and finally on .21, but separate shop and very little grass to cut! Retirement sucks!


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart would you be looking for something in the front and rear? I'd think on a motorcycle that the rear view would be pretty important


----------



## AnthonyReed

... to be fair, I'd run you off the road too JTarget.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah ideally I would like the rear camera too. I will find something out.

Also, heard back from the contractor, finally. Increased the cost estimate from $30k to $68k. LOL. That's a F-off go away bid if I saw one. And that's for no permits, not even painting, no electrical, etc. At this point it is just comical. Time to patch holes and run outlets in the existing shop to make it work for a few years.

Tony, that's because you drive a Prius. You can't help it. They all do that. Especially when you put an Uber/Lyft sticker on it.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge, when running electrical underground, has it always been in some sort of conduit? The existing building has a 60amp panel that's connected to a 20amp circuit in my house subpanel. If I can just connect the new wiring to the old and pull it through it would make it easy. Otherwise I might have to deal with a 20amp circuit like I had in the townhouse.


----------



## terryR

I don't know codes, but we have an underground feeder cable running from our house to the pump house 350' away. no conduit at all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

30 → 68???! He wants to run you off the road too. That is fuggin' clown shoes!


----------



## theoldfart

"cost estimate from $30k to $68k"

Too much like EBay shopping.


----------



## jmartel

His estimate for Demo costs doubled. How your material cost increasing from your suppliers affects that, I don't know. And the dumpster was a separate line item too.

All this for 4 walls and a lid. Not much else.


----------



## rad457

> Yeah ideally I would like the rear camera too. I will find something out.
> 
> Also, heard back from the contractor, finally. Increased the cost estimate from $30k to $68k. LOL. That s a F-off go away bid if I saw one. And that s for no permits, not even painting, no electrical, etc. At this point it is just comical. Time to patch holes and run outlets in the existing shop to make it work for a few years.
> 
> Tony, that s because you drive a Prius. You can t help it. They all do that. Especially when you put an Uber/Lyft sticker on it.
> 
> - jmartel


 I would guesstimate that my 24' x 24' x10' shop cost me 20 to 25 Th. total, all work done myself except to hire couple of guys to set rafters and sheet roof (had to explain what a ladder gable was) and a 5" concrete slab . I regretfully only put in a 60 amp service because I never considered 220v equipment except for a electric boiler for in floor heat! Don't think costs have gone down in the last few years?
In your area and shop size/spec's 50 to 60 th probably in the ballpark?


----------



## rad457

See you had another post, You do live on an Island? (On the Left Coast?)


----------



## jmartel

> See you had another post, You do live on an Island? (On the Left Coast?)
> 
> - Andre


With a bridge connecting to the mainland, so not isolated in anyway. 24×32x10' shop. Demo an existing outbuilding. 4" slab, no paint, no electrical, no insulation. Normal pitch roof. single garage door. Nothing fancy. Original bid was $30k plus what I have to spend to finish it out. Came back at $68k. I've already put $3k into it.


----------



## rad457

LOL! Location Location Location! I have done a bit of work for my Mom up the Coast in Canada, Gibsons Landing 
(Ferry, no bridge) and have found it hard just to find someone willing to work, never mind the cost? Not that it really matters in her area but as soon as Pot is legalized here good luck!


----------



## jmartel

Ok. Here's what I gotta work with. Pretty rough but I think I can get it workable for a bit. No idea what condition the roof is in other than I know it leaks a bit in places. Could potentially patch it up some for now. It's corrugated metal, and that's about all I know.

From the porch









Main garage portion. 15.5'x25'. 4' wide pit in the middle that needs bracing and leveled out so I don't fall in. 

















Already has fluorescent lights that I can't find a switch for. Should just be fairly easy to get working again.

And the side room, about 9.5×20' Some water damage visible, but should at least be fine for lumber storage or other storage.


----------



## chrisstef

That redonkulous Jmart. Thats a 12-15k demo job tops. However i think you could make that structure work very well with the money youve got to spend.


----------



## DanKrager

Jpuzzled, that side room would make a wonderful clean room for finishing. Windows across from each other for ventilation…decent raking light!

I see potential there. Not for big stuff or commercial, but cabinets, chairs, etc would work out OK.

A 5 gal bucket of roof tar goes a long ways for fixing leaks on a metal roof. Isn't there some stuff that doesn't run after applied? For temporary, that would be good. I had to get my roof replaced because it was so poorly done the first time that there was no fixing it. Replacing this much metal may not be a deal breaker, especially if you do it yourself.

If you put electric lines underground PUT THEM IN A CONDUIT even if it is a direct bury cable. There are two reasons for this: one it protects from diggers better, and you can replace the wire should that become necessary. That foresight saved me several thousand dollars a couple years ago.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

I was just hoping to avoid that. This thing is going to fall down at some point. It's just a matter of when. Might feel better about keeping my hand tools in the little room since that seems to be dryer. Oh well. It happens sometimes. I'll do my best to make it better and seal it up tight.

Dan, if the existing electrical isn't in a conduit, I'm not trenching it out just yet. I'll deal with 20amp limit for a bit.

First steps is getting the lights working. Then sealing up all the holes. Plenty of places you can just look straight outside. And there's no door in the opening in front of the mower in the first interior photo. So that's gonna get closed up.

On a better note, I apparently passed the FE exam. So I'll go for my Profesisonal Engineer's license exam in the spring. So that's something I guess.


----------



## rad457

On a concrete foundation? Footprint, layout and size workable, low ceiling not desirable but can still work.
Almost always comes down to what is worth more time or money?


----------



## jmartel

No foundation. Sitting on dirt. At least the garage side is. Not sure about the little room.


----------



## rad457

> No foundation. Sitting on dirt. At least the garage side is. Not sure about the little room.
> 
> - jmartel


IMHO, Plan a Demo/Building Bee for next Summer? Late Fall this year? Go with what permits will allow, Build new!


----------



## rad457

On a side note Lee Valley Free Shipping here in Canada and trying to make some tough decisions on the wish list, Want /Need? Strange, store only an hour away but always get sucked into the Free Shipping! The new M & T magazine in stock.


----------



## jmartel

> IMHO, Plan a Demo/Building Bee for next Summer? Late Fall this year? Go with what permits will allow, Build new!
> 
> - Andre


You haven't been here for the whole saga. I've been trying that for over a year. My town has put a moratorium on building permits. I've tried submitting a permit 3x before that and it keeps getting kicked back because they are being dumb. This is the busiest time of year for contractors. I've gotten 3-4 other bids, all above $40k which is way too high for 4 walls and a roof. I'm not willing to take a loan out for the shop.

Building new isn't going to happen for a while.

I've got projects that have been waiting to be worked on for a couple years now since I had my last shop at the townhouse. It's time to get working on those again. I've had the wood for my bed for probably 2 1/2 years at this point and the wife is getting tired of having the bed be on box springs on the floor.


----------



## theoldfart

JSmart, congrats on the FE pass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the exam pass JGoodJob.


----------



## rad457

Ya, Jmart, been there, recall some past post! Sold our acreage for sort the same reasons, county wouldn't allow use to build a shop and then let us know if the house burnt down we weren't allowed to rebuild? Long story and lesson learned the hard way. All Governments and Politicians LIE! May have to move to Montana? 
Congrats on the exam, did my 3rd class Steam Eng. before going the 
trade route, Pipe Fitter & Gas Fitter and know the Hot water heaters don't have pilot lights anymore? 
Hate to do this, but need to get into the shop and finish a project .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jshack, that's a space I'd embrace vs. the $40k+ alternative for sure. Get controllable lighting, make it as tight as possible, and move forward. Must have shop space, right? We agree!


----------



## tacky68

Kevin: Congratulations on the new abode. That area is beautiful. I am in Reno, and like Andre said "its not that far".

If you ever find yourself here, please let me know.

Tim.


----------



## TheFridge

J, Depends on local codes but the cable just has to be rated for direct burial. There are quite a few choices for UF cable.

I would suggest pipe of course. If repulling in existing pipe you can pull up to a #4 80A ckt in 3/4" pvc, #3 100A in 1" pvc legally. In reality, I wouldn't pull a 100A ckt in a 1" unless it's a through a nipple. If the wires twist going in it's going to suck horribly.

I'd try pulling one conductor out at a time while leaving one. Pulling out all at once along with pulling new wire in can be a pain. Sometimes I have to dig it up on one end and use a truck or something to pull it of the pipe is full of crap. I'll even hook a hose up to flush it if really bad.

Nothing can turn an underground wire pull into a nightmare like rocks in the pipe.


----------



## jmartel

I'll take a look and see what I'm dealing with for electrical this weekend. Gotta figure out where the wire comes in and see.

Going to look at a Jointer today. Nothing special, old late 80's 6" Jet for a reasonable amount of money. Was hoping to hold out for an 8", but I likely won't have 240v in the building out there for a while.


----------



## TheFridge

What size is the wire J?


----------



## jmartel

No idea yet. Haven't looked at it. I just know it's running off of a 110v 20amp circuit, so I'm guessing 12.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, there is a white, sort of rubberized coating that is used for RV roofs. I have used it extensively on metal roofs and it fills cracks and minor holes. The old brand was called Snow Coat, but I have not found that brand for a few years. What I've used recently comes from Home Depot, but Lowes and I'm sure Menards also carries something. 
It is thick and goes on easily with a medium knap paint roller and washes up with soapy water. 
Put it on thick. I would buy more than the label coverage says. Pour part of the 5 gal container into a bucket and pour a large pool on the roof, then spread it with the roller. If the roof is corrugated you might want to use a thick knap roller or a large brush of some sort to get into the valleys.


----------



## duckmilk

For that pit in the garage floor, get some 2×12 treated lumber and build up some floor joist. Then cover it with whatever. Sorry about your woes bud. Wish I was there. We could re-do that space with no one the wiser, screw permits ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Current plan is to make a ladder frame out of 2×6's to fill the gap. Should do nicely. Going to try and get the lights working this weekend. Once the rain stops I'll go up on the roof and see what's up there.

Picked up that jointer. Looks like it's only been used for like 5 hours in the past 32 years. Just a normal bed 6"er, but it'll do nicely for now.

Got a couple furniture projects to knock out this summer and then next on the list is to make a teardrop camper, Walden style.


----------



## TheFridge

Remind me to never faint and poop on myself in front of 3 dozen people at work because that would suck.


----------



## jmartel

> Remind me to never faint and poop on myself in front of 3 dozen people at work because that would suck.
> 
> - TheFridge


Trying to keep your usual friday nights away from work?


----------



## TheFridge

Well typical when I pass out it's from gagging and not seizures. Zing!


----------



## AnthonyReed

¿Seizures? Wtf Fridge?


----------



## chrisstef

Grats on the jointer jmart.

Fridge - seriously wtf. You all right briz?

Some work bs went down on friday got me makin phone calls this weekend. Got a sit down this week with an owner of a masonry/waterproofing company whos just a year or two younger than i am. He's got a good book of business established. The writing thats been on the wall is starting to become pretty clear.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Grats on the jointer jmart.
> 
> Fridge - seriously wtf. You all right briz?
> 
> Some work bs went down on friday got me makin phone calls this weekend. Got a sit down this week with an owner of a masonry/waterproofing company whos just a year or two younger than i am. He s got a good book of business established. The writing thats been on the wall is starting to become pretty clear.
> 
> - chrisstef


So beside hardwood flooring, that's the trades I've been involved in for the last 35 years Stef. Well, Stone, not necessarily masonry.

Got a good one this morning. We have installed pavers between our project and the 100 year old building next to it. So I arrive this morning at 3:30am and the GCs carpenters are in our paving area with visqueen and duct tape. They want to know how I'm going to fix the leak at the 100 year old building basement. I told them I didn't know it had a basement. I asked if they had taken care of the waterproofing after their demo and pour back between the buildings.
"What?" I guess not. I guess I'll be removing pavers at approximately 100 lineal feet.


----------



## TheFridge

A guy at a work lunch yesterday. Not me. Thought I could use a reminder.


----------



## bandit571

> Grats on the jointer jmart.
> 
> Fridge - seriously wtf. You all right briz?
> 
> Some work bs went down on friday got me makin phone calls this weekend. Got a sit down this week with an owner of a masonry/waterproofing company whos just a year or two younger than i am. He s got a good book of business established. The writing thats been on the wall is starting to become pretty clear.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> So beside hardwood flooring, that's the trades I've been involved in for the last 35 years Stef. Well, Stone, not necessarily masonry.
> 
> Got a good one this morning. We have installed pavers between our project and the 100 year old building next to it. So I arrive this morning at 3:30am and the GCs carpenters are in our paving area with visqueen and duct tape. They want to know how I'm going to fix the leak at the 100 year old building basement. I told them I didn't know it had a basement. I asked if they had taken care of the waterproofing after their demo and pour back between the buildings.
> "What?" I guess not. I guess I'll be removing pavers at approximately 100 lineal feet.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Pour it 4" thick concrete, with 6×6 WW..then stamp it as pavers….then send the bill to those carpenters….


----------



## bandit571

Spring Cleaning in the shop, right now. Some of the results..









Hammers now have a til to sit in..









Because the brace drills have a new home….Maybe after Lunch, I can start hauling trash out of the shop…


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## jmartel

Pork Butt is on the grill. Hopefully it should be done in time for dinner unlike last time.


----------



## jmartel

Good luck on the job hunt, Steffo. Sucks about taking out all the stuff you just put in, Paul.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the Jointer. Practically new. Smaller and not a long bed, but it'll work for now.










And at least since it was pouring last night I know where the leaks are in the outbuilding.










Looks like there's a step in the roof right there and it's leaking all the way across.


----------



## Mosquito

Bummer about the leak, but better to find it now than when it's full of stuff…


----------



## TheFridge

Bought these…



















And considering this…










They are brutal and I love it. 'Murica.


----------



## woodcox

Good luck to greener pastures, stef.

Disappointing it is so damn hard to make your shop happen, jmart. A cheaper renovation to get back to work sounds like the way to go at this point.

We finally had our girl in to the doctor and they seem to think she will likely/hopefully out grow the disease with age and therapy after some pain prevention. Poor kid is casted up to her forearms to prevent hyper extension. She had less than ten percent movement in any axis. An issue with a crucial bone in the wrist loosing blood supply. She was pretty self conscious at first so we kept her home from school to adapt. I told her she could smash watermelons now and to tell people she crashed her motorcycle. She put them on the shopping list. I think she's doing ok.










I've had some shop time lately.








A small boring cherry boarded chest. I was a little tired of moving that board around the shop. Waiting for the mailman to bring nails and hinges. A bottom and lid battens left to fit. This will be my first time with cut nails.


----------



## chrisstef

I wish your minion the best woody. Thats gotta be tough on you guys as parents. Keep on smilin girlfriend.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto.

Damn I missed the drama steffy. I think I'd rather have a seizure and poo on myself than get a new job.


----------



## chrisstef

No drama posted. Its a long convoluted story as they always are. I agree with ya though, id rather crap myself then start something new.


----------



## duckmilk

Best wishes for your girl WC. Keep her happy and smiling.

Wanna come work at a distillery in TX Stef? Doesn't pay worth a crap, but the discount on booze is awesome!


----------



## jmartel

Picked a hell of a day to get soil delivered. Been pouring all day long. 5 yards dropped off.










And in place. Still have about half a yard in the driveway.










Good luck with the kid, WC. Hopefully she grows out of it like they are saying.


----------



## davidweb09

The good results of hard work.


----------



## Mosquito

Things got out of hand quickly in the shop today… I was just going to oil the ways and make sure the tables moved smoothly. Now I'm waiting for a full set of new bearings


----------



## chrisstef

"Welp. If ive gone this far, might as well …"


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Mos, that pile of parts looks like a wtf did I get myself into moment.

Nice work Jmart, that makes my ONE planter look like kindergarten. Was going to post a picture, but now I'm too embarrassed.


----------



## DLK

Fell on the ice today and have a nice gash over my left eye to show for it. I didn't drop the tool I was trying to deliver.
Head really hurts so no more in the shop today.


----------



## DanKrager

Hoo boy, Don. Those unexpected meetings are hard to live with. I hope nothing serious comes of it, other than the motivation not to do it again! Good on you for saving the tool, but…

DanK


----------



## DLK

I was delivering the tool. He wasn't home. Head is feeling better now.


----------



## Mosquito

That's pretty much what happened 'Stef. Had to open the motor up to get to one of the mouse nests since it was between the winding's and housing. At that point, I checked the bearings, and the one was pretty crunchy. Well, guess we're getting bearings for the motor. Then in order to get to the mouse nests in the tables I had to remove the cutter head to get the infeed table off. Well those bearings aren't very good either. Guess they're all getting replaced…

Actually duck, the jointer is one of the most simple machines I've taken apart so far. The table saw was a lot more complex. There's surprisingly few parts for a jointer.

Ouch, keep safe Combo


----------



## jmartel

Let there be light. The 2 light banks in the back on the right need new bulbs as only 1 is working in each, but it works. I picked up some roofing sealant at big orange today. I've got a weather window tomorrow that I can get up there and slop some stuff on. I think I can make this work.












> Nice work Jmart, that makes my ONE planter look like kindergarten. Was going to post a picture, but now I m too embarrassed.
> 
> - duckmilk


Nonsense. Post it away. I'm just too ambitious for my own good. I was originally going to have 12 beds, but capped it at 8 for now. We'll see what it looks like mid-summer when there's no rain and I need to water every other day.

I put 2 2×8 low planters in on the fence on the right today for berries. Plus I needed to use up some extra soil. Still have about 1/3 of a yard extra sitting in a pile.


----------



## 489tad

Happy Monday


----------



## TheFridge

Light indeed. Let it never be said engineers are completely worthless 

Happy indeed.

Mos, I know the feeling. I think the words "just let me get it up and running real quick." are usually the ones that lead to a complete tear down and rebuild.


----------



## chrisstef

If i see any more snow im gonna puke.

Lights are a hell of a start JShed. Embrace that pig of a structure. We've seen your remod skills. You got this.


----------



## JayT

Git 'er done, jremodel. With the issues getting a permit, you might ask around quietly about any loopholes in the permitting process. For instance, where I live you can "upgrade or modify" one wall of a freestanding structure at a time without a permit. One guy I know took his garage from a single car to an oversized double car one wall at a time without violating any regulations. I was looking into taking advantage of that same loophole to expand our garage by "repairing" one wall at a time, but the existing foundation is not that great, so will need a permit to tear down and rebuild and some date in the future.


----------



## ShaneA

Why is the floor recessed there in the middle? I am assuming there is a reason for that, right?


----------



## jmartel

Just the first step, but it's a start. It's gonna take some time to get it working. Next is getting some outlets in there and then sealing up the structure. Gotta pull out the drywall in the room to access the wiring.

Jay, would still require a permit. Looked into it last year. Would be an easier permit to get though. I think I'm just going to wait a few years, see how it's working out, and then look into scraping it and dropping a spec tuffshed or something similar onto a pad. The existing building isn't a good layout at all. I might be able to build it out little by little unpermitted but not sure it would be worth it. I'll look into it over the next few years.



> Why is the floor recessed there in the middle? I am assuming there is a reason for that, right?
> 
> - ShaneA


My theory is the person who built it out (looks like it used to be a carport) wanted somewhere to change his oil easier. It's going to get a ladder frame built in there to even the floor out though. I'll probably take my wood stash under the window and move it into the room next to it for now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Why is the floor recessed there in the middle? I am assuming there is a reason for that, right?
> 
> - ShaneA


Slide under the vehicle for maintenance, is my guess.


----------



## ShaneA

I was thinking to hide the dead bodies (or drugs). I guess car maintenance is more logical, not as cool. But definitely more practical. lol

Edit: if one was not paying attention, I imagine it to be quite the trip and fall hazard too.


----------



## jmartel

> Edit: if one was not paying attention, I imagine it to be quite the trip and fall hazard too.
> 
> - ShaneA


Done that already. Can confirm.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats how my grandfathers old garage was set up, with a pit in the middle to access the under carriage of vehicles and equipment. I bet ya sink a shovel in that dirt and it stinks of oil.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang, sorry Stef. Hope it works it self out quickly.

That, suck Paul.

Congrats JJoint. Fantastic garden man.

Hope it is just a distant memory for the little one in the years to come Woodcox.

Shane is always thinking about dead bodies and drugs.


----------



## theoldfart

Going over the inspection report today, handy having an architect daughter.
Flying home tomorrow and packing, packing, packing…..you get the idea.
One more cross country road trip to get back to CA, something of an endurance run. Straight shot out I90 then I 80.


----------



## jmartel

Have fun on the drive, Kevin. I did not really enjoy the trip across I-90 when we moved. Especially with 2 people and 2 cats in the truck cab for 5 days.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm feeling you, Mos.










Jmart, I like the look of it. You can get some work done in there.

Kev, I feel like that this process has gone very smoothly so far. How's your brain, by the way? Did I miss an update about that since your accident?


----------



## theoldfart

The head is fine, stressed but fine.

Trying to keep everything that needs to be done straight.

Relatively speaking the whole process has gone very well, we've been unnaturally lucky.


----------



## duckmilk

> I put 2 2×8 low planters in on the fence on the right today for berries. Plus I needed to use up some extra soil. Still have about 1/3 of a yard extra sitting in a pile.
> 
> - jmartel


Wow! Berries, I hadn't thought of that! There is a small space between my raised bed and the mint that I could build another for berries. My wife already wants something there. Thanks for the idea!

_Why is the floor recessed there in the middle? I am assuming there is a reason for that, right?

That is the spot for the next body. The other ones are already under the rest of the flooring.

Congrats on the new place Kevin, sorry you are going to have to drive across the country and back to get your stuff moved. I've never had to move that far.


----------



## jmartel

a) I hope you planted that mint in a concrete box. Otherwise you'll have a yard full of mint soon. b) How small? Most berry bushes will spread 4-6 feet wide when mature.

I've got 2 blueberries, 2 raspberries, loganberries, blackberries, and grapes.


----------



## jmartel

Ok, so after getting up on the roof, it looks like we won't need the sealer. At the step in the roof there's an overhang.










It was piled up with probably 4" deep pine needles. Has obviously not been cleared off in a few years. I cleared it all off and will keep an eye on it this week to see if it still leaks.

This is what came down.










If it still leaks then I can try filling the gaps and screwing in some flashing to direct the water further away.


----------



## theoldfart

Good compost JFarmer


----------



## TheFridge

Where are the lingonberries JNihilist


----------



## AnthonyReed

You said Nihilist.


----------



## chrisstef

Hopefully that does the trick J.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doing my part to save the 'Erf: planted three American Chestnut trees this week.










Edit: no, i didn't plant them sideways…

Edit 2: there, that's better. erf's rotation addressed…


----------



## summerfi

Congrats on planting the chestnuts, Smitty. That's pretty cool. Where did you get them? I'm assuming they are blight resistant?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Burnt Ridge Nursery in Onalaska, WA.

I went rogue, straight to American Chestnut (Castanea dentata), so it's not genetically modified or a cross-pollinated variety. Probably crazy. But then I have american elm trees in my yard too. Isolation is a good thing. No chestnuts anywhere around here that anyone is aware of, except for a grove of mature trees about 20 miles away.


----------



## chrisstef

I think i read something about chestnuts making it until about 8" around then the blight would kick in. Id love to see yours take off Smitty.

After a long, mentally taxing weekend, i think we've managed to iron out things here at the office which im very thankful for. The prospect of jumping ship wasnt something i was looking forward to. All i can say is that im one stubborn bastage.


----------



## rad457

We have a 40 acre nature reserve behind our place full of poplars so over the last few years have been planting some spruce trees to get some green in the winter.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear a job search is not imminent in your future Demo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty's a rebel.


----------



## theoldfart

Here again









Next time we drive!


----------



## DLK

Smity I am surprised you didn't plant alder! LOL


----------



## TheFridge

Shame on you smitty.

You can always plant a ring of alder trees around the chestnuts as we know if it can get past the alder trees it's pretty much unstoppable anyway.

I think alder trees use the force to prevent infestation from the dark side.


----------



## Tugboater78

Getting there, roof goes on tomorrow…


----------



## jmartel

Get er done, tug. That's gonna look nice when it's done.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Nice work Tugger-was there a big price difference between shingles and the metal roof? 
I need to replace my shingles and am considering the metal option

just curious-


----------



## duckmilk

Yup Jmart, my wife had already mentioned planting more mint to fill the space. I've nixed that idea. We already have 4 blackberries, so some strawberries and something else are in MY plans. Maybe she will agree.

Hope the chestnuts do well Smitty, very cool!

Nice you don't have to make a move Stef. I really didn't think you would like TX much anyway.

How much time is it going to take to finish packing Kev?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Tugs!


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, we're aiming for 2 1/2 to 3 weeks.

In Denver airport, next stop Hartford/ Springfield then a half hour drive to home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Kev.


----------



## Tugboater78

Metal seems to be more cost effective these days. This roof requires it, due to the slope and also the weather on top of this hill. Also i prefer the aound of rain on a tin roof.










Spent last weekend here…



















Views from both ends of what will be dining room/mudroom/laundry room ( still needs to be framed after fixing the floor joists in that area) open doorway looking into what will be the kitchen


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nice work Tugger-was there a big price difference between shingles and the metal roof?
> I need to replace my shingles and am considering the metal option
> 
> just curious-
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


From what i have priced and seen around here, the metal is slightly cheaper per sq ft on the material end, and the labor is way cheaper. My contractor had the sheets cut to the exact length needed. All he has to cut is the angles for the valleys.


----------



## Tim457

Lol this thread (not the rest of LJ) is newly blocked on my work web filter due to vulgar language. How am I supposed to keep up if I can't do it when I'm pretending to be working?

I will leave a few pictures of the joiner and cabinetmaker shops at Colonial Williamsburg where we were last week.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, that's one of my favorite places.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Tim, thank you. Sorry about all the cussing.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet action, Tug.

Looks ********************ting damn glorious, Tim


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Sweet action, Tug.
> 
> Looks ********************ting damn glorious, Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


ToddJB - so impressive how you got those clean gears to look like they were old and crusty-great antiquing job 

Mad Skills


----------



## Tugboater78

Metal going up










Im methodically dismantling the old smokehouse. Hoping to rebuild in a new location. Currently too close to house and the foundation is shot, so it had to come down.


----------



## TheFridge

Get 'er dun Tuggles.

That's fukked up tim. Can't believe they'd do that to you.


----------



## DanKrager

I can, Fridge. As Director of IT at the hospital here, I had to limit the bandwidth consumed by unrestrained browsing, let alone monitor for inappropriate use. This was a few years ago and in this area the interwebs were a novelty, so only the workplace is where some were exposed to it and they were like wild horses. Two lost their jobs over it. The limited bandwidth was dedicated to secure transmissions of billing data and only certain people were authorized for research. We trained extensively for privacy concerns, and still there were knotheads disrespecting the expensive resources needed by the healthcare facility. It may not be so big a deal in other environments.

DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Sweet action, Tug.
> 
> Looks ********************ting damn glorious, Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I would call a good tooth brushing!
> 
> - ToddJB





> Sweet action, Tug.
> 
> Looks ********************ting damn glorious, Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Brush your teeth?


----------



## TheFridge

I was being facetious

I am familiar. The hospital my sister worked at fired her because she talked smack about the place while at work. Apparently she didn't read the fine print and talking smack about your workplace while in it is frowned upon. Hopefully she knows that now.


----------



## DanKrager

We need a facetious font. 

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I've started using some of the old techniques involving dividers, sectors, storysticks, and tick sticks instead of rulers. I gotta say it's really interesting how it works, and I'm beginning to realize efficiencies inherent in the process. I just made four drawers to fit in a Supershop case and the story stick was very efficient. The dovetails were laid out with dividers transferring distances to and from a sector. I made only one error…felt rather foolish for it because I guess I just wasn't paying attention to what the story stick was plainly telling me! Easily repaired, but still.

Adding to that, I use Sketchup to design the project and carefully detail everything, including clearances for moving parts. That yields a cutting list useful for estimating paying jobs, and allows me to quickly lay out a story stick for X, Y, and Z axis. With dimensions all originating from the reference point, I secure a number stick to the story stick and lay it out. Works like a charm! Dividing each story stick face into four columns, case, joinery, drawers, and details makes things unmistakably clear. I'm beginning to see how an entire piece could be designed right on the stick, completely eliminating need for a ruler. I also coordinate a triangle marking system with the story sticks to hint how the pieces should be marked.

It all comes together so naturally that I sincerely regret not having this knowledge near the start. There's a good reason for apprentice programs!

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Story sticks are awesome.


----------



## smitdog

Dan, do you have a link to any resources to learn about that method? I only understood about half of that but I'd like to learn more. I hate using tapes and rules and would much prefer the simplicity of what you were describing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a job for your sister Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Well tony, if you want a tramp that stays on Facebook as much as she can but is a good cardiac nurse then she is the one for you


----------



## 489tad

I love a good love story^.









Nasty pines and a cluster of rotten birch leaving the ranch today.


----------



## chrisstef

A good dose of lime should help neutralize the area where those pine needles have been falling Dan. Looks like lawn expansion time.

Ive had chipmunk holes scattered about the yard for a couple years now. Apparently Ms. Finn can smell those lil fuggers pretty easily and shes now dug 2 holes about head deep. Tried pouring some vinegar in there to deter her but she lapped it right up and shook it off. Now im thinkin maybe the chipmunks will haul on outta there and itll be a blessing?


----------



## jmartel

I'd rather have chipmunks than mice. Put a bucket trap out in the shop and caught 3 in one night this week.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The only deterrent to dog-dug holes is filling them up with dog piles. But then, they typically dig up new holes to avoid the ones you filled with crap. So, there's that.


----------



## DLK

Someone said they would puke if they saw more snow. So here you go. This morning April 12 outside the door of my woodshop.










Supposed to snow for the next 5 days.


----------



## terryR

oh, I hate snow.

Love nurses on faces. oh wait, nurses on facebook. my bad.

But, I made a mallet,


----------



## AnthonyReed

All kinds of loveliness on that bench.

Will you be supplying an after shot too Dan?

That pup is giving you grief Stef. Cayenne pepper sprinkled where she's dug?

Do you think Shane is doing lines off of a corpse right now?

JTomAndJerry.


----------



## ShaneA

No dead bodies, no lines. Kind of a slow day, but it is early still. So lets not rule anything out just yet.

Hopefully, the dog will run off the vermin. Then holes by both will stop.


----------



## 489tad

Here you go T.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony.

For the record, we will probably see 80 degrees today. grass-mowing season is in full swing!


----------



## chrisstef

Interesting Smitty. I got plenty of dog poo to fill it up. We're doing a full grocery bag every 2 weeks.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Dan, do you have a link to any resources to learn about that [story stick] method? I only understood about half of that but I d like to learn more. I hate using tapes and rules and would much prefer the simplicity of what you were describing.
> 
> - smitdog


x2


----------



## DanKrager

Smitdog, I don't have a link readily available, and I suspect there isn't one link that will get it all. That's what this site is for! 

I got highly motivated when I read "By Hand and Eye" (Tolpin and Walker) They describe design processes from antiquity and there is where I learned about sectors. I had already been using dividers to lay things out, but a sector speeds that up incredibly. Fine Woodworking in one of their early issues (I'll have to look it up) described in detail the standard triangle marking process that was quite universal in the past. (There are some YouTube gurus who spell it out "wrong" and confuse the issue.) I've read several articles about story sticks, and this one of the most compact but thorough descriptions. Tick stick are used by boat makers to create a pattern for curved beams and fitments. You could use a yard stick, but they're not making them any longer….(wait for it). I've finally combined several resources into a process that makes sense to me. I'd be happy to try answering any questions.

I'd say master the story stick first. It's the best timesaver, mistake eliminator, compact, and shop durable record of what to build and what was built. It has the potential to eliminate the numbersticks once made. If you design directly on the stick, no drawing or rulers are needed…well perhaps a rough sketch as a memory prompt. In that case, it's all ratios and dividers or trammel points. There are times when a tck stick is needed to transfer a measurement to a machine because the story stick is bulky and the transfer may not start at the end of the stick. So the measure is transferred to a temporary tick stick just for convenience, but it's a direct transfer and if you screw that up you should question operating machinery.

I use red for X axis, green for Y axis, and blue for Z axis sets on three sides of a single stick big enough (up to 1 1/2" sq) to subdivide into as many as four divisions along the length, as described in previous post. I complete the story stick before the project begins construction, for several reasons: accuracy, thoroughness, and conflict checking. I make sure the clearances are indicated. 
A Sketchup layer/scene holding the story stick components. 









DanK


----------



## DanKrager

This is how I get the data from Sketchup to a storystick in my lap. With a known good numberstick secured to my Z axis face in this example, I use a square, a marking knife, and a colored pen (to highlight the tick) to tick off the numbers onto the appropriate "lane" of the storystick.










DanK


----------



## DanKrager

And this is how I get the virtual story stick populated.










DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> We need a facetious font.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


If the post ends with "-Shooting down the walls of heartache. Bang bang. I am. The warrior. " you can probably suppose it has some facetious elements ;-)

Our shop cats take care of mice, they even brought in a dead mole once.

DanK, thanks for the story stick info. I have a rudimentary understanding of them, but not as detailed as yours.

Mallet looks outstanding Terry!


----------



## duckmilk

My wife's mare had a baby filly Sunday night.










Got her home yesterday and she was exploring my wife's presence in the stall.


----------



## duckmilk

Obviously not snowing here ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

That's a good looking little filly you have there. She has your eyes.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, that kid is all legs.


----------



## TheFridge

> Damn, that kid is all legs.
> 
> - jmartel


They go on forever. I ride bareback.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh wait. She's of age right?


----------



## DLK

The promise of snow today has been diminished to 0%, but no worries there is now forecast 80% chance of snow on Sunday.

I still recover from my concussion and leg injury from falling on the ice. Tuesday night I got no sleep from the pain and as a consequence my nightmare came true and I slept through my Wednesday afternoon class. A handful of students did however bring me the collected homework that was due and wake me from my slumber. Worked from home Thursday, resting often.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The musculature that is established on that little newborn is amazing. Cool shots, thank you Duck. I wouldn't have thought about the need to indoctrinate her to humans.

Sounds rough, you need a keeper Combo.

What's going on at work now Stef?


----------



## Tim457

Falling on ice sucks, glad you're on the mend, Don. I have a pair of slip on shoe/boot covers that have short carbide studs for grip on ice but I don't need them often enough to remember to have them with me when I do.

That's some great stuff Dan, I'm going to have to go copy and paste that for safe keeping. Is a number stick a different thing than a yardstick?

My new neighbor has a cat that has helped a lot with my vole problem. I get the benefit of it's hunting without having to feed it and clean up after it.


----------



## chrisstef

T - after some brutally honest and uncomfortable talks with the two owners on monday ive been given almost full autonomy to run my own business inside their walls of business. Ill be transferring operational duties, the day to day scheduling and field stuff, to my lead foreman. Personnel issues, hiring/firing etc, will be done in consultation with the owner. My task is to increase revenue. Goal is +500k this year to around 2mm and eventually to 2.5mm and another 2 crews. I also ended up with a nice bump in pay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Strange turnings, I hope it is what you wanted and that it will prove to be beneficial for you in the end.

Growth is usually the reward from the discomfort of change.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, welcome to the hit-on-the-head club. I do feel your pain but I can tell you it does diminish over time. Just take it easy. Just had my last follow up visit and was given the all clear however I was cautioned to start out very slow with my biking. Probably because my rides will be in the Sierra foothills!

Great news Stef. Nice to be recognized for your skills.


----------



## rad457

Golden years my a-s, my 12 year old pup now on heart Meds and I am at physio for a worn out knee! Let's not go to the weather or some Oak that will not stay flat! Found out Sheryl Crow playing at Edgefield Portland but of course all sold out!


----------



## DLK

Thanks Kevin. I thik I should go to the doctor first!


----------



## chrisstef

I appreciate it tony. It is what i wanted. It being beneficial is all up to me. Kick ass and sell more work, I make more money. I just needed it to be with people that i have complete trust in. That was the issue.

Thanks fart!


----------



## jmartel

I'm assuming you get to at least pick your crew, right? No issues with the dudes who just don't bother to show up with no excuse?


----------



## ToddJB

That's great news, Stef. Did you negotiate a new vanity plate?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Stef! Good on you, pushing for all the right things and getting them, too.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, stef, hope it all works out like you think it should.

I'm ready for spring to get here for real. Wife had the news on at breakfast (as usual) and I'm sitting in a house that is 75 degrees with the windows open looking at the weatherman talking about blizzard warnings for tomorrow. Kind of feels like


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, jmart, i still have control over the 18 demo guys we have now but those duties are being transferred to my lead foreman who's being transitioned into my operations manager. His experience as a quasi HR is limited so he'll be consulting with my boss / the owner who has a damn solid intuition when it comes to the labor pool.

Edit - Thanks fellas.

Same here JayT. 72 today and tomorrow. Sleet and freezing rain sunday. Dafuq?


----------



## DanKrager

^+1, Stef. You're a GTD kind of guy, a pusher that needs good people around. There's every reason to believe you will do well at this. Good luck!

Tim, a yard stick is a numberstick, a ruler, and usually not a very good one. Try to match up any two and you will see what I mean, and precision is a distant thought with them. I refer (facetiously) to any tape measure, steel rule, anything printed off for the purpose of measuring as a numberstick. A story stick is a smooth blank stick, usually square and light colored so you can readily see markings. After you use one for a while, you will find a size that works for you. I've used as small as 1/2" sq for exceedingly simple stuff, to 1 1/2" square for more complex things. The extra size is nice to keep lots of data clear. But a stick 1 1/2" square by 60" long is pretty clunky, so it's good to have a ready supply of smaller offals that can be used as temporary transfers in tighter quarters. Did you get it that "they aren't making yard sticks any longer."?

DanK


----------



## smitdog

Dan, that is some great info and pics to help me visualize. I've looked a few things up online but I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. I think mainly I need more experience with dividers and such to help me really get a grip on how to set things up. - Oh, the yardstick joke is a good one lolz!

Totally just destroyed the head of a chocolate bunny and thought of this… makes me laugh!


----------



## DanKrager

Now that there's funny, Smitdog.

I had a thought that escaped in the previous posts, but I found it wandering around loose. Consider taking the trip through a simple box build using only dividers and story sticks, i.e. design the box right on the stick. Start with a 3/4" sq stick about 6" longer than the longest dimension you will use. Partition at least two lanes on each side and mark what they are for at the end opposite the reference origin. The left end is always the reference origin and should be carefully cut square. The Y axis is a little awkward at first because with the reference on the left end of the stick, when you apply it to the project, the reference origin is on the right. No matter, upside down still works. The extra length is for notes not related to "measuring", the project ID, lane use, marking hints etc. Based on the Cartesian coordinate system, identify the X, Y, and Z axes on your stick. Color coding helps a lot, as does consistency from stick to stick, project to project. With such a small story stick you should not need tick sticks. Something you might not think to do early on is to mark the diagonal measurement showing the box is square when you dry fit it. Then you can check the glued up assembly quickly. That tick is not directly related to any axis, so I would use an unused lane and mark what the tick is for. Most of the other ticks won't need a label.

Any questions, let me know.
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Go Stef! You definitely are a pusher.


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, remember me saying that my CEO was a scum bum and that he would throw anyone under the bus at a whim?

He just fired my VP (direct boss) because he owed him commision payouts and didn't want to foot the bill. Yikes.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152960208884?ul_noapp=true


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry about the noggin Don. Take it easy and get better.

Congrats Stef!



> The musculature that is established on that little newborn is amazing. Cool shots, thank you Duck. I wouldn t have thought about the need to indoctrinate her to humans.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yep, those things are born to get up and run. They bond with momma right away, but you need to slowly get them bonded to you as well. It makes handling and training a lot easier down the road.

Heck of a thunder storm going on here right now.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa Todd. Thats filthy dirty. Id have been throwin haymakers on my way out the door. I hope your ex boss lets everyone know what a sleaze that guy is.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, we all know. These kind of character traits are why I'm actively seeking new employment.


----------



## Mosquito

That is low ball right there… You'd think the guy would have the legal ability to sue for that?

Nice looking KK 140 there. Rare things those are. I feel like for the cost of how collectible they are, I'd rather get a LN with a fence to use (which I've been thinking about…)


----------



## summerfi

Todd, there's a lot I could say about your CEO, but it would quickly devolve into politics, so I'll keep it zipped. I just hope you don't have to endure him for too long.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, legal action for sure. My boss, though he his faults, was no dummy. He has a lot of documentation, texts, emails, etc that are pretty incriminating, but it's always a matter of, "is it worth it".

Bob, thanks. That makes two of us.


----------



## 489tad

Stef congrats! 
Duck those pics melted my daughters heart 
Todd if I had time I'd yap about what my wife has gone through. Short story the cream does rise to the top.


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing like a DB for a boss.

This was a big frog.










So I walk into the shop after work with a couple hours to burn. Figured it's time to refurb the Unisaw that's been sitting around since July.

In order to do that I needed to clean the shop.

To do that I needed to nail the back on a table/shelf deal my aunt no longer wants and move it.

To do that I needed to pull a new circuit to my air compressor and wire up a HP rated switch and new cord end.

Then I could clean after all that.

Then, the 3 jaw pullers bolt was froze up.

To free it, i needed to finish the vise I was almost done refurbing. Then mount it.

Then, I pulled the pulley off and time was up


----------



## jmartel

Real footage of Fridge trying to refurb the Unisaw.


----------



## TheFridge

Exactly 

Any ideas how to get this off without breaking something? I don't remember the other being this complicated to pull that piece off.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, are you still looking in the Asheville burbs?


----------



## terryR

That video of Fridge in the house/shop is how my entire life feels. Just remember to watch out for the poop from the free-ranging animals, too.

Another maller. Austrailian Alder,


----------



## Mosquito

Fridge it looks like you've got the two screws out already, and after that it looked like it was just fit on there according to some of the parts diagrams I've found:










Page 7
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/6752.pdf

But not having one, I don't have any experienced answers


----------



## TheFridge

When it's late. You forgot YouTube is your friend. I'm about to dive in.

Oh yeah you turn that alder…


----------



## summerfi

Fridge, you've got a pile of ratchet bars there.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes mos. it's helps when you take the screws that were in those 2 holes out. I was wondering what 2 screws owwm was talking about. I didn't figure it out until I shined a flashlight where the parts meet the trunnion and saw a faint slot under the sawdust in that left hole. My mental fortitude is letting me down. The bad thing is, I looked at the dwg you posted and I still couldn't figure it out  good times. Got it in the end though yay










I'm seriously considering painting it pastel pink for ********************s and giggles.

Bob, I wish. I think you're looking at the tops of some plastic folding sawhorses.


----------



## jmartel

Sweeping off the roof didn't work. Still leaking. So, time to add some flashing and do some waterproofing. Picked some of that up and some 2×6's for filling in the pit in the shop. Seemed to have gotten all the mice, as I haven't caught any more since last weekend.


----------



## TheFridge

#JDoesWork


----------



## DanKrager

There are days that I wonder how I could be SO dull.

Last evening I came across a drafting tool I've had so long I can't remember where I got it. It's called a proportional compass, and I remember reading about proportional compasses when researching sector measuring tools and ratios. As I sat playing with it last evening, it hit me like a ton of bricks. It's got almost the same markings on it as the sector Line of Lines has. So I set the ratio for 3:1 and sure enough, laid out two dovetail centerlines (three spaces) across a notepad, first shot and very very accurate. Why have I been struggling to do such things so awkwardly for so long while the tool to simplify that laid in a drawer right in front of me? Don't answer that honestly.

Now, it's your turn to feel stupid! I hope you can see it in the photo. There is a P mark opposite the 2 mark. It presents a 1:1.375 ratio, which is not PHI (1:1.618). Does anyone know what that P means or how to find out?









DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Here is a closer view…








DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Don't bother…I found the answer because Gogglefu is working tonight.

ASPECT RATIO
A ratio which defines the relationship between the height and width of a movie frame.
The Academy ratio is 1:1.375 (i.e. if the height of the image is 1 unit, the width will be 1.375 units).
Silent movies were shot in 1:1.33.
Cinemascope is 1:2.35.
A traditional TV picture is known as 4:3 (width:height, which can be expressed as 1.33:1). A widescreen TV is 16:9. (or 1.77:1)

Carrion!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Carrion!

Dead meat? How gauche !


----------



## duckmilk

I see buzzards circling

That is cool Dan and glad you figured it out.

Edit: So you can set it to any ratio you want?


----------



## TheFridge

#deadthings


----------



## chrisstef

I understood none of that.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I would have thought your new pay grade would have been high enough to give you understanding.

Read DanK's post sign off.


----------



## DanKrager

The marked ratios are from P to 10, but you can set it to anything in between by interpolation.

Stef, these are used to build things and not required to take them apart…  So you're good.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Now I've discovered there are several different uses for these including navigation (speed, distance and time) as well as dividing circumference of circles X number of times = polygons = turning segment angles, and many other mathematical functions depending on the markings. The good ones tend to be pricey. No batteries required. So heads up, rust hunters, if you see one in a dusty corner, consider its usefulness.

DanK


----------



## tacky68

^^^^^ Damn. Dan, I wish I understood math.

Tim.


----------



## TheFridge

> ^^^^^ Damn. Dan, I wish I understood meth.
> 
> Tim.
> 
> - tacky68


Unfortunately I do. It's probably why I stay up so late and why Dan is so smart


----------



## DLK

I know you are sick of snow, but all that snow I posted on April 12, disappeared. The ground in front of the shop was completely unladen. Fortunately today April 15 I awoke to fresh snowfall.










If the weather this year doesn't make you a believer in climate change I'm not sure what will.


----------



## Mosquito

That's it Don? We had 12" of snow when I cleared the driveway last night and it's still snowing. Before that, we had almost no snow left anywhere… Hello winter.

Also, I was feeling silly









And I sent this video to my parents, as a joke that I was on my way to their place to go snowmobiling with my dad…


----------



## woodcox

Nice mallet, Terry. 









Nailed it together last night. A few cracks but not too serious.


----------



## DLK

Ha. Mos I will be getting the snowblower out this afternoon too. First I am fixing a loom and then a nap.

Called my Mother, had a nap, walked the dog and got out the snowblower.










My wife saw your video Mos and asked why your snowblower is so small.

Anyway I hear you got 20" it seems we so far got only 6" but it is still falling.

Supposed to be 35 degrees on Tuesday and climb to 45 on Friday, so I wasn't going to blow snow. But wife says what if we have to show the house. So Grrrr. out I went.

I did go to the emergency room on Friday and they agree I had a concussion. So I am taking it "easy" now. LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Woody, nice six board. I like the beaded detail. What kind of nails?


----------



## woodcox

Thanks, I thought it simpler than attaching a profile for such a small chest. Nails are Clouterie Rivierre from LV. I think these are tapered on all sides. Slightly. I forgot finish nails for the bottom and don't know what I'm going to use there.










The worst split was because I didn't woller the top of the hole. First nail in a crucial spot next to a knot. In front no less. Funny, I watched the Schwarz make the same mistake a dozen times in the video I have.


----------



## theoldfart

I have some Tremont cut trim nails if that'll help. Let me know. And yea you need too rock the drill to taper the hole, especially when near the end grain DAMHIKT.


----------



## CL810

Woody nailed it!!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Speaking of snowblowers I get to leave mine for the kids that bought our house, this is a good thing!

Mos got a small blower….......

Combo, glad you got it checked out and confirmed. Now take it easy, took me almost three months to get back.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I did Kevin. We actually bought the smallest single stage we could. Didn't need a huge one for the house we were renting, and we just don't often get that much snow anymore. I'd like an upgrade mainly for getting more than single speed drive, now that our driveway is twice the size, but I'm definitely glad I made the decision to get a 2-stage instead of a single stage snow thrower. No way the snow thrower would make it through the snow at the end of our driveway in this house. We get a lot. If it wasn't $2000 all in I'd consider getting one for our riding mower, but for the cost and the size of driveway I can't justify that thing or the space required to store it

And on that note, I ended up helping the neighbor blow out the end of their driveway. The plow snow was twice the height of my blower, and their single stage was struggling with just the driveway. Fun times, April snow…


----------



## theoldfart

No doubt, two stage is the way to go. Mine almost ate our welcome mat a few years ago. The plow leavings at the end of the driveway can be tough, especially if you wait a few hours and it hardens!

Our new house will not even need a snow shovel yet outstanding skiing less than two hours way.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill nibble away sideways at the end of driveway stuff instead of trying to pull a fridge and take 2' all in one bite if its not all powder.


----------



## theoldfart

The move to the left coast is getting closer. We'll close here around May 4'th. Then a five day marathon push to California and close in California on May 15'th. At least that's the plan.


----------



## DLK

Kevin. Thanks but I don't got three months.

Mos. Get yourself an Ariens.

All that snowblowing I did today was for naught. Its snowed enough now that you can't even tell I was out with da blower.

Glad I have a 300 foot driveway. This means I had no trouble convincing the wife to hire a plow. So I'll get out in the morning no trouble.


----------



## theoldfart

"Thanks but I don't got three months."

Don, I'm a bit punchy from packing/dumping/selling/buying etc, not sure I'm following you????

Edit: I got it now, guess my heads still a bit fuzzy


----------



## duckmilk

Watched that video Mos, how do you know where the edge of the driveway is?

Yeah Don, what's up with "I don't got three months"?


----------



## Mosquito

somewhere between best guess, and a good memory lol


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, see Combo's post above #3429. He's got a concussion. I had one in January and it took me three months tp recover.

You know where the driveway is when you start seeing dirty snow coming out of the machine !


----------



## duckmilk

I understood that he had a concussion, I was just wondering why he doesn't have 3 months. 
Edit: I didn't get it like you did. Dense I guess.


----------



## chrisstef

I can kinda feel when my tire hits the grass. Wants to pull. Or i start chuckin leaves and grass. Time to move over.

Ill second the Ariens recommend. Id also say that 2k to convert the tractor aint bad if it'll do slushy heavy stuff. You probably stay cold enough for a lot of powder though eh?

Puppys got a case of the 9:00 zoomies. Had first puppy class. Learnin me some stuff. 6 of em had a good romp at the end of class.


----------



## jmartel

Got most of the framing in to fill in the hole. Not the real ply that's going to skin it, just what I had to stop myself falling in for now.










Once I get that filled in and the leaking stopped I'll move my tools back there. Need space in the garage to get the motorcycle ready for the track this year.

Got a couple racks of ribs about ready to come off the grill as well.


----------



## DLK

I meant I just can't rest up for three months. 2 weeks left then its final exams, and moving plus I have to get the next volume of the Bulletin of The ICA out. No time to just rest and take it easy.


----------



## theoldfart

Glad you can do it. I had trouble just standing up.


----------



## duckmilk

Got it Don, just try to take it somewhat easy.

That'll work Jmart.


----------



## Mosquito

'Stef We don't get a lot of snow very often. Usually it seems to be more like 3-4" here and there, at which point using the snow blower feels silly. It's mainly in the spring and late fall that we get the heavy snow like this, unfortunately. I wish we'd get this kind of snow in the middle/beginning of winter so it would stick around.

Pooped Puppy. I remember parts of going to puppy classes with our first dog. Best behaved dog we've ever had (none of the following dogs were enroled).

Starting to look more usable JMart. I'm actually kind of looking forward to seeing what you end up turning the shop into. Build from scratch is fun and all, but converting, and problem solving a retro fit is fun too


----------



## jmartel

Seemed to have stopped the rodent problem at least. Haven't gotten any more since the 3 I got on the first day of having the traps. Will probably pick up some ply on Tuesday when it's not raining.

I need to figure out a layout for tools as well. I've got more headroom at the front by the door. Only about 7ft ish at the back.


----------



## tacky68

Fridge : That one made me laugh. At first I thought I had typed "meth", and you were correcting me. I was a little 
embarrassed.

All you math people Combo, Dan, et al, I really admire you. I got lost 3/4 of the way through high school algebra.

Tim.


----------



## Mosquito

JMart, I've had most of my tools in the shop about 6 months, and have changed tool arrangement at least 4 times … good luck lol


----------



## TheFridge

I aim to please tacky. Just ask Stef.


----------



## DLK

> Glad you can do it. I had trouble just standing up.
> 
> - theoldfart


My injury was not as severe as yours. My head and eyes just ache if I stare at the computer screen or read over an hour or when I am thinking hard on a research problem. So I take a break and rest a little. So work is slow going.

Many schools are closed for tomorrow already but I don't see MTU on the list. I could use a day off to rest.


----------



## DLK

> All you math people Combo, Dan, et al, I really admire you. I got lost 3/4 of the way through high school algebra.
> 
> Tim.
> 
> - tacky68


We all have our talents and we all know what we love to do. The secret to happiness is to convince someone to pay you to do it.


----------



## terryR

Another basket; 15×13x3"; turned piece of Alder for the center.


----------



## Tugboater78

Master bedroom 15.5'x 17.5' 
Starting From hallway, counterclockwise













































Rough drawing of this part of the upstairs..

This, should be final layout, i hope.


----------



## DLK

Email from our Director of Public Safety & Police Services:

Weather forecasts for this afternoon and tonight call for additional wind and snow.

Michigan Tech reminds everyone that when weather conditions deteriorate, each person within the University community must exercise personal judgment about their ability to get to or from campus.

Please exercise caution in these adverse conditions.


----------



## jmartel

That's a big master, Tug. You're getting a lot done in there.

Terry's a basket case.


----------



## terryR

^no doubt about that.

we bought a 10×20' canopy like this,










going to camp out for a 3-day weekend and try to sell a few baskets


----------



## jmartel

Make sure you use a lot of weight to hold it down. I've seen a lot of tents like that turn into kites at the track. I use 5 gal buckets that are 1/2-2/3rds full of concrete and an eye bolt embedded on each corner.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A clean job site is a happy job site, Tug! Looks good!


----------



## summerfi

+1 on staking down your canopy. In fire camp I've seen much larger dining shelters take flight and travel a couple hundred yards.

I made a couple of accessories for my swan kerfing plane. One is a foam lined storage box out of zebrawood and walnut. It has a sliding top similar to a Stanley 45 box. The other is a blade guard.


----------



## Handtooler

Outstanding! Fantastic kerfing plane and the box is simply wonderful even swan inlays.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy $hit Bob. The lil inlay on the box top. Hold me. That whole friggin set up is off the charts. 11/10.


----------



## theoldfart

OK Bob, cut it out! There's no way I could pull all that off so your making me feel bad. I'm diminished. I mean I feel insignificant, small even. 

Magnificent work Bob, I stand in awe.


----------



## terryR

Very impressive, Bob.

Thanks, guys. I've staked down many canopies. Even camped while a hurricane went directly over one night; cannot remember her name. Wind/rain was horizontal from the driver's side of the truck forever; then all hell stopped and we could see the stars! Didn't last long, then the rain was horizontal from the passenger side of the truck. Horrible.


----------



## 489tad

Very nice Bob.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, you'll always be a giant in my eyes.


----------



## theoldfart

I feel better now Bob, thank you.


----------



## ToddJB

Geez Bob, that thing is ridiculous


----------



## terryR

Another mallet; brass and Alder










held together with threaded rod like Veritas.


----------



## DLK

Well last night up here in the Keweenaw we seemed to have caught up with you southern boys in Minneapolis. Twice because we have lake effect snow. Total snowfall this season (excluding last night which they are I suppose still counting) was 275.2 inches still short of the record 354.1 inches in 1978/79. Today is a non-teaching day where I usually sequester myself to do some writing. But decided instead to get the two stage snow blower out to dig out the truck and car, clear the walks and the ends of driveways that our plow man can no longer get to. All was going well until something jammed the second stage. Fortunately I still have one of these:


----------



## bandit571

Will see how this is going to turn out..








New wedges made…









Blank for a new fence..









Forgot how rough Ash is to plane..maybe Maple will be better?









Roughed out…need the time to shape it…..base fits into the mortise in the plane….
Plane is an old Plough plane from 1860s Cincinnati, OH.


----------



## 489tad

Pretty cool Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Might need a couple more coats…









Works nicely..









May have to be on the lookout for the "Match" plane…...


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job Bandit!

Bob, stop it already, you make us hacks look bad. Just kidding, wow!


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## DanKrager

Oh my, that's looking good, Todd.

DanK

P.S. Photoshop is fun, isn't it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn Todd. So nice.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Todd. Is it back up and operational now?

Appears we are finally coming out of the winter rains here. No rain in the next 10 days forecasted and upper 50's to low 60's called for. It's been a wet winter.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks great Todd. Two questions: Do you have, or have access to, a Delta light duty shaper (or just the top from one)? And when can you start taking commissions on the lathe? ;-)


----------



## terryR

Also a very wet season here in the mountains. Still unable to mow several sections due to standing water and, in two places, running water.

ducks friggin' love it; nasty little creatures love mud.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes.

Jmart, not yet. I need to order a VFD for it and get belts.

Mos, when I it's running and I know how to run it - so maybe 2037. Also, I don't have access to a LD shaper. Did you pick one up?


----------



## Mosquito

I did not pick one up, but the duro over arm router that I picked up last year has the a LD shaper table on it from a previous owner. What I lack is more than a single insert plate/pin for it. It has a previous owner made aluminum insert that holds a 1/2" rod only. I'd eventually like to get multiple sizes to correspond to different bit sizes, and to be able to do offsets, etc. I have 3 inserts for a rockwell overarm router, but unfortunately they are a smaller diameter than the LD shaper table.

Not an immediate need, as I've been using it more as just an over arm router and not a pin router, but I'd like to start using it for pattern routing. I like the pin router part, because it allows me to use carbide spiral bits with out having to fork over the extra cash for a pattern version of it, or dealing with bushings and offsets, etc


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Todd, are you going to do a post about the refurb? That would be interesting.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, on my Supershop pin routing setup there is a plate with a threaded hole centered under the spindle. All I do is turn different sized pins to thread into the hole. I've never had one spin out on me, but you could put a lock nut underneath. The default is 3/8 - 16, but it's easy to drop any size bushing over say a 3/8" pin.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Bob, it goes together like peanut butter and jelly.

Todd. You inspired me to restore the '59 uni w goose egg that's been floating around my shop. Or maybe shamed me into it  either way. I'm finally getting around to it.

Had some money lined up to buy a LMS mini mill and tooling. Unfortunately my air conditioner decided it wanted to die  I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## DanKrager

Awwww, Fridge. Who needs an a/c when you have a mill?

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Moving saga part deux:

even after selling off most of the tailed tools the shop is heavy, cost to move our household 3k miles…...+- 15k!

for some reason being 66 yo slows me down, i'm tired. Doctor and LOML telling me to take it easy. yea right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a huge nut to crack for the move. Yikes. Sorry Kev.


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, what's the cost of a uhaul box truck and enough trips driving back and forth? I think I'd rather drop the $15k myself lol But that definitely hurts


----------



## ShaneA

I wonder if I couldn't replace everything in my house for $15K…sad but true.


----------



## jmartel

> Kevin, what s the cost of a uhaul box truck and enough trips driving back and forth? I think I d rather drop the $15k myself lol But that definitely hurts
> 
> - Mosquito


Was about $5k for a 17' truck and a full car trailer back in 2012 at least. I'd pocket the $10k difference.


----------



## theoldfart

Remember, we're talking a 3,000 mile trip and the shop is not the only thing being moved.

AND I want someone else to do the lifting!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know, for a fact, I could Shane. I'm not sad about it though. Keeping all the stuff, it takes too much energy.


----------



## JayT

> Awwww, Fridge. Who needs an a/c when you have a mill?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Yeah, suck it up you pansy. It's not like you live somewhere that gets hot and really humid . . .


----------



## terryR

I mean, can you guys imagine lifting some Ol' Fart's table saw, or boxes of miter boxes, while he is standing there with a raised cane? Good grief, what a nightmare of a job! I'd rather dig in fence poles with a hand held tool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Demo is a hand held tool.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, no table saw but, mitre boxes …...... 

Oh yea and a flint knife and cool woven basket


----------



## bigblockyeti

I can do it for ya for $14.5k


----------



## theoldfart

Just negotiated a cheaper rate, probably selling off my wood stash :-(

Keep in mind, I was able to buy most of my tools for really low costs. We have incredible flea markets, tag sales and the like around here. Accordingly my shop is well worth the investment.


----------



## 489tad

We are working normal hours again! I had some time to put together a dog dish table. Daughters request. 
Laughed hard at OF giving the movers shat with a cane. 
We broke a mover once. Dude got tired of moving boxes up from the basement. Dropped the last one and went to his car.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Dan! An 8 to 5 deal?

Fart, did they break it down for you? Where is most of the expense, the loading and unloading, or the hauling?


----------



## theoldfart

Hauling


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting.


----------



## Mosquito

> Just negotiated a cheaper rate, probably selling off my wood stash :-(
> 
> Keep in mind, I was able to buy most of my tools for really low costs. We have incredible flea markets, tag sales and the like around here. Accordingly my shop is well worth the investment.
> 
> - theoldfart


Especially once you're in California…


----------



## duckmilk

> Keep in mind, I was able to buy most of my tools for really low costs. We have incredible flea markets, tag sales and the like around here. Accordingly my shop is well worth the investment.
> 
> - theoldfart


Might buy up anything else you might want now cause you probably won't find many vintage woodworking tools in CA.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, Mos. Those comments have been on my mind for a while. I've checked out a flea market near where we are moving. Additionally WayneC just gave me a heads up on one near him in Sacramento. Some of my extra "tonnage" is made up of duplicate tools so…....

Todd, the rate the movers gave me could very well have a man hour component built in. We have packed up most everything we own. My shop will be moved upstairs to the garage to cut down on their time moving it.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I'm 2-10pm. I'd like to keep this schedule through summer.


----------



## jmartel

Kevin, if you have good quality east coast hardwoods, you could probably get a premium price if you can get them out to CA with you. Not sure if it's worth the extra hassle/cost to you though.


----------



## duckmilk

> Kevin, if you have good quality east coast hardwoods, you could probably get a premium price if you can get them out to CA with you. Not sure if it s worth the extra hassle/cost to you though.
> 
> - jmartel


I was thinking the same about his duplicate tools. Might get more for them in CA and help with the cost of moving.


----------



## summerfi

I'm at my son's house south of Seattle building A 14' X 28' deck by myself. I haven't worked this hard since…last summer. Today was a beautiful day though. It looks like I timed my trip perfectly to miss the rain. Today was t-shirt weather.


----------



## DLK

Yes finally we have nice weather too. Snow has started melting. Took today off to clean house and do more packing. We have a showing Friday and I hope we get an offer on the House.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Bob, if your still there a few weeks from now you can swing south on your way home and stop by!


----------



## Tim457

Friday off bitches. I'm drunk as a skunk and loving life. Trying to catch up with this thread. Wait, there's a video of Fridge? I'm scared and interested at the same time so I'll have to go find the link.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Drunk at 7am? Magnificent.


----------



## chrisstef

What Tony said. Good for you Tim!

2nd vet appointment for ole Finn Doogles …. gained 10 lbs in the last month. The beast is up to 28lbs at 3 months and a week. My prediction is about 80lbs.

Doggy training is moving along as well. Our first class was all about simply getting your dog to look you in the eye. Make stupid noises to get their attention with a treat in your hand. No treats until eye contact is made. Once its made i hit the clicker, give her the treat and praise with "yesss". Trainer suggested not saying "good girl" because everyone says that to your dog when they meet them even if the dog is jumping all over them. Essentially youd be praising a bad behavior. Stef's learnin.


----------



## Tim457

Hah! 10am for me, but I'm not complaining. Can't say I've ever been drunk at 7am unless you count left over from the night before.



> I know, for a fact, I could Shane. I m not sad about it though. Keeping all the stuff, it takes too much energy.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I wish I was more of a minimalist. I agree with the concept of stuff not being happiness, but at the same time I am a semi hoarder. Probably comes from growing up on the edge of poverty. My wife and I moved into our current house from a 2 bedroom apartment and all of our stuff in the moving truck fit easily in 2 rooms of the new house. I'll need a moving service for sure getting out of here unless I purge hard core.

Speaking of, Kevin if you need to offload some duplicates I'm sure I can find some place to store your extras for you and I'm even kind of on your way.

Demo, grats on the well deserved raise and autonomy. After losing my job in a crap situation I got more autonomy and a better schedule in my new job and I'm loving it. Do you get some additional upside if you grow as much as you plan or did you get that built into your raise?


----------



## Tim457

> Haha!
> 
> A couple years ago we could hear our daughter singing in the tub. She was four or so singing Ellie Goulding's Love Me Like You Do. Terrifying and hilarious at the same time.
> 
> We thought it be a good idea if I quit working and mind Jonathan. So her first day back to work is today and I'm still in my jammies. Jon wanted to watch turning tutorials this morning.
> 
> - woodcox


I'm catching up on old posts from spring break, deal with it. Welcome to stay at home dad land. I did it for 4 years and almost lost my mind with two infants but it was great to be able to do it. My similar story is we drive down the road by a store and every day my 6 year olds would say there's the sparkly girls both with super kid enthusiasm. I finally looked over after that happened several times and it was lingerie clad mannequins with a sparkly background in the store windows of an adult store. Just keep driving no reaction, don't want to encourage it even though it's perfectly innocent it's super disturbing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why is eye contact the important part?


----------



## jmartel

Stef, you should try using the clicker on mrs. stef. See if that has any benefits.

Picked up some crazy marbled beef short ribs to put on the grill tomorrow. Going to give the aging ribeye in the fridge another week and then I'll cut into that next weekend. Been going for 38 days now.

Wife tries to be a minimalist. I'm less so. But we have a smaller house than most people we work with and only have it about half filled up still. Smaller house = cheaper, which works for me.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, I'd oblige you except the drive is a straight line so to speak, I90 to I80 all the way. Secondly, everything will be in the moving truck!

I hate tag/garage/moving/yard sales. No I will not load your car. No I will not assemble it for you. No i will not deliver it. It's a friggin' bargain price for a reason, Self Service!

That felt good to say, carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmmm marbled ribeye.

Tim - indeed. There's incentive that would show up as an end of year bonus depending upon company profitability.

Jmart - ill try that. She could use a little refresher on technique.

T - you want the dog paying attention to you and only you for their commands. Dogs dont really hear or understand words as much as they do actions is my interpretation. The owner brought his 10 month old shepard, off leash, into a class of 6 puppies and just pointed to the ground. That dog hit the deck and didnt move. He kept his eyes on the owner the entire time waiting for his command. We've gotten to the point where Nathan can put his fist in the air and Finn will sit. Thats what im talking about.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's excellent.


----------



## JayT

Gotta say, stef, good on you for taking the puppy to classes. Pretty much every case of a "bad dog" is really a case of an owner who doesn't want to take the time to learn to train the dog properly. Every dog wants & needs a strong pack leader and are much happier when that is the case. Doing it now as a puppy makes it much, much easier than when the dog is strong enough to pull or knock you over from an inadvertent misbehavior.

When I had my Brittany, I could tell him to heel and walk anywhere, no matter what the distraction. Maybe needed a verbal reminder once in a while, but he would follow perfectly at my left side. Amazed so many people, especially those I hunted with whose dogs were out of control.

One guy in particular got annoyed with how Ace hunted way in front of the group. He kept his dogs within about 15-20 yards at all times using some pretty harsh methods, because he couldn't trust what they would do if he didn't have direct control. We hit one field, I heeled Ace, walked out a ways from the trucks and turned him loose. Next thing you know, this orange and white flash had gone over a rise in an open CRP field about 200 yards ahead and that guy was telling everyone around him how that dog was so out of control. We hunted up the rise to see Ace on point about 400 yards away halfway up the next slope. Other guy is still grumbling and bad mouthing both me and my dog. I just said, "No worries, he'll still be on point when we get there" and was met with an incredulous look and some words I won't repeat. We hunted all the way there and Ace hadn't moved a muscle. (And didn't find any birds, BTW. Ace had passed up that whole area because he could smell that there was no fresh scent) The pheasant, however, had started running. I released the dog, he went one way, I looped around a bit, flushed and shot the bird and waited while Ace retrieved it. That other guy couldn't believe it, kept saying it was luck or something else, there was no way a dog would do that. Reality was it was just good training (some by me, most by a professional) and his dogs wouldn't behave because he had no clue how to train them. As a result, he resorted to harsh treatment and had lots of frustration.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks and i agree jayT. We dont need a 90 pound dog actin a fool. The training, to me, is easy money to spend. With so much going on in life we dont have the time for a misbehaved dog. Id rather be tough on her as a pup than trying to correct years of disobedience.

The trainer were working with offers 4 levels of training. We'll do at least 3 levels. The 4th is agility training and im not sure if thats going to come into play for us.


----------



## rad457

All this dog training just reminds me how well most Dogs have their owners tained! Think about it next time you pick up some of their droppings? Sure glad I taught our mutt to go to the neighbor's yard.


----------



## DLK

OMG its 57 degrees today. Melt city.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I did agility with both of my Border Collies. Working dogs need a job, otherwise they'll find some "creative" outlets for their energy. Those outlets could be the source of much stress! Good on ya for working with him now.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya fart. While the sheepies are working dogs they dont have near the energy of a border collie or australian shepard. For the most part a walk in the morning and afternoon is about all they need (from what ive gathered). With that said she's digging holes in the yard but i think shes after some of the knotweed roots that are left over. She's pulling up some big nasty black root balls. Its a good thing we've got a 5 year old with endless amounts of energy. He runs her ragged outside lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, my hats off to you and the wife. A five year old and a new pup. Good reasons to drink strong spirits!


----------



## 489tad

I'm blaming Kevin for all that moving talk yesterday. I just start talking off clamps and a friend calls needing help moving s couple things. Six hours to go here and it's a night of shop fun.


----------



## 489tad

Here is work. Moving was before work. Carry on.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, you can come help load the truck if it will make you feel better. Be here by 7am May 7'th. It's a rather long drive from IL so give yourself extra commute time!


----------



## jmartel

Beef short ribs after trimming. Should be done around 5-6pm tonight.


----------



## JayT

jchef, you really need a serious smoker. I've got a rack of spare ribs on the smoker for tonight.


----------



## chrisstef

Those look fuggin tasty cakes.

Puppy class #2 in the books. All about reinforcing the eye contact and introduced loose leash walking with a slip collar for corrections.


----------



## theoldfart

Who wears the collar?  More to the point who has the leash?


----------



## theoldfart

The tag sale went well, think we took in about 1,500. I'm not thinking about what the stuff was worth.
Unsold stuff is out next to the road as freebies, beats having to pay to dump it.

Time for a beer and ice cream.


----------



## bandit571

Three yard sales this weekend, and this is what I bought for the shop…









A $5 metal box…..









Well, at least I have a place to put all the "loose" drill bits sitting around…1/4" RIDGID chuck. On a B&D drill.


----------



## chrisstef

Your bdsm is showing fart. Not a bad haul for a tag sale. If it wasnt comin with ya, it wasnt worth anything.

Nice pull bandito.

I havent rust hunted in waaay too long.


----------



## jmartel

Pulled the little one off after 4 hours since it was probe tender. Damn it was good. A little too much pepper, but overall I think it's my favorite so far.

Jay, I'm debating between a WSM and making an ugly drum smoker. Depends on how much time I want to devote to it really. Probably next year. I'll keep the kettle going this summer and get something dedicated next year when we redo the deck.


----------



## jmartel

Fin.


----------



## Handtooler

delicious meal in the future for tonight!


----------



## chrisstef

Im sweatin your meat jmart.


----------



## DanKrager

Question: I'm building a lathe tool holder out of 2 1/2" PVC plastic pipe as shown. The tubes are 12" tall at the high spot and the small tubes will hold extra shanks. I will put them on a 1/2" plywood disc about 11" in diameter somehow. The disc will have holes at the bottom of the tube so sawdust doesn't accumulate in the tube, but the holes will be small enough that the lathe tool does not fall through. So the question is two fold.
1. will PVC cement stand up to the stress of holding the tubes together in a bundle?
2. how to secure the assembly to the plywood disk?










I'm at the maximum height limit already with the handle sitting on the 1/2" base, so height (length of tool) is a constraint.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Here's a money shot for you, Stef.










Pretty sure it's my new favorite thing to smoke.

Did some work in the future shop this weekend. Ripped out all of the old shelving and cabinets that were rotting out. Going to go another 4ft forward and leave the rest. Also got one outlet wired in, so now it has power. Gonna add another 7-10 more outlets spaced throughout the shop.










Found some termite damage (no signs of termites alive, which is good).










And decided to build a raised up platform in the back to mostly level stuff out and bypass the rotten stuff underneath. Plan on building a new workbench and putting it to the right of this photo in front of a window. Current plan is an 8' bench.


----------



## DLK

*Dan* I don't think so, because the surface area contact is too small, but maybe. What is in the center? Can it be a wooden column that you attach the tubes to? Can you make a thicker base using say several plywood disks with holes that the tubes would fit into?


----------



## DanKrager

Jworkinghard, that is going to be a cute shop. Lotsa work, though.

Combo, I tend to agree about minimal contact area and I don't have good experience with epoxy either in this type of situation. But another another layer(s) with holes fitted to the tubes would work. The center is open, so a couple rings of something could keep the center open and provide some support. A wooden column would work for sure. Thanks for the input.

DanK


----------



## DLK

*Dan* my read on epoxy is that it will not work well with PVC because PVC is not porous. However there is a epoxy for plastics that may work. I also understand that there is a heat welding technique. But you're a woodworker so build a better base and make the inner rings or inner column.


----------



## johnstoneb

Dan
I would add a second layer of plywood on the bottom with holes cut to put the PVC in. I would use the pvc glue on the pipes full length, with good contact while it is setting up I think you would have plenty of strength to hold together. The PVC cement actually melts and welds the PVC together. You might try gluing 2 short sections together then see how hard it is to break apart after they set for a couople of hours.


----------



## chrisstef

Jsmokering … love it. Where'd ya score the shorties? I need to get a pipe line on top quality meat. Your new shop is gonna be cool too.


----------



## chrisstef

If you can get caps for that size pipe you can fasten the cap to some ply then glue the cap to the bottom of the tube.


----------



## Mosquito

Got my wife to try turning yesterday. Making a bottle stopper for her mom for mothers day

Wife: "I see how this is kind of addicting" 
Me: "Ok, let's talk about how much this lathe sucks and how much a new one is…" 









Meanwhile, first mitered box with splines I've made. Used the radial arm saw for the miters, cleaned up with a pretty bare bones miter shooting board, and then made a spline jig for the table saw. Going to be a box for some other bottle stoppers for mothers day. Also prep work/process trial for an upcoming project


----------



## jmartel

> Jsmokering … love it. Where d ya score the shorties? I need to get a pipe line on top quality meat. Your new shop is gonna be cool too.
> 
> - chrisstef


There's an asian supermarket here in Seattle called Uwajimaya. All kinds of cool stuff. I usually pick up some sushi grade fish and some japanese candy there as well.


----------



## DLK

> Wife: "I see how this is kind of addicting"
> 
> - Mosquito


At least she is used to wearing a smock and mask. LOL



> Meanwhile, first mitered box with splines I ve made. Used the radial arm saw for the miters, cleaned up with a pretty bare bones miter shooting board, and then made a spline jig for the table saw.
> 
> - Mosquito


This is how a shoot with my sliding compound miter saw, with a thin kerf Freud blade installed. Maybe it will work with a radial arm saw.

After making the first pass with the saw. I draw the blade back (not under power) and press the wood being mitered against the blade. There will be a slight deflection in the blade. Keeping the wood in place I move the blade so it is not in contact with the wood. I then turn on the power and make a second pass. The wood is now shot. 
(I mean has been shooted, I don't mean ruined. LOL.)


----------



## Mosquito

The RAS I have isn't the most robust model, so I'm not sure if I can get that kind of accuracy out of it. There's a little play in some of the parts, which is why I use the shooting board afterwards (it's not really a shooting board, just a board with a 45 cut on it, and a fence on one side).

I use a thin kerf blade on the RAS, but I have been thinking about switching to a full kerf blade so there's less likelihood for deflection, but then the cut is wider which I would presume would mean it has more grab, making it potentially more difficult to control (which is what led me to the thin kerf in the first place). Overall, though, I do quite like the RAS


----------



## terryR

This wood looks like it was shot. Pretty sure an ant bored through the tasty material and didn't leave any residue.










aw hell, you can't even see the hole I'm referring to.

So. Another basket.


----------



## ShaneA

I do a poor job of keeping up with a lot of the other threads here. Have there been any sighting of Rojo Grande or Brit? Seems like I have not seen any posts here from them in a while.


----------



## DLK

Brit wrote recently that he was very busy lately and apologised for his absence.

Cabeza de nudo rojo grande seems to be active in the A Furniture Makers Forum.


----------



## 489tad

Dog approved. My daughter did a good job on the finish. I think she has a new job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi pup!


----------



## Tim457

> Question: I m building a lathe tool holder out of 2 1/2" PVC plastic pipe as shown. The tubes are 12" tall at the high spot and the small tubes will hold extra shanks. I will put them on a 1/2" plywood disc about 11" in diameter somehow. The disc will have holes at the bottom of the tube so sawdust doesn t accumulate in the tube, but the holes will be small enough that the lathe tool does not fall through. So the question is two fold.
> 1. will PVC cement stand up to the stress of holding the tubes together in a bundle?
> 2. how to secure the assembly to the plywood disk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan, something else you could try is put a 7th piece of PVC in the middle since they will nest together well. Then you get 3 lines of contact on each piece and with PVC cement basically welding the plastic together as Bruce said and I bet you'll have plenty of strength. Honeycomb is a strong configuration even with the limited contact area. You can also drill holes in from where the slant gives you access and attach your fastener of choice if you feel like you need more insurance. Metal angle brackets would be an easy way to attach to the base piece of plywood. Not fancy, but easy and strong enough.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for the tips, guys. Will be getting the pipe today.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Dan, how about a 7th piece of PVC and adding a giant hose clamp or two?


----------



## DanKrager

The seventh piece is on the agenda since a 10' stick will provide plenty of material. I was planning on using band clamps to secure it during glue up, and then set the unit in a fitted well of 3/4" plywood with glue. That does not sacrifice any additional height, so this is shaping up to be doable tomorrow or the next day. Pictures pending.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I think you should turn some unobtainium tubes bind them with some code 40 expensiveum and base it all on some milled ohmygo********************e! Finish should be gold! 

I'm tired so you can't pick on me hehe.


----------



## DanKrager

LAWL!
Punchy tired, Kev, is good.

DanK


----------



## CL810




----------



## theoldfart

Me thinks Andy's on to something here.

Dan, I'm not drooling yet so so far so good!


----------



## putty

> - CL810


that is pure genuis … thanks for posting it


----------



## DanKrager

See? It's already been done…like most of my "ideas". That's cool, CL810. I like the concept of everything for a purpose in one place.

Got the pipe today, we'll see how quickly this comes together.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef got the pipe today too, Stef loves the pipe.


----------



## CL810

I got the idea from Alan Lacer. Be sure to drop a block of very soft wood in the bottom of the bucket. The center board is a piece of plywood.



> that is pure genuis … thanks for posting it
> 
> - putty


----------



## duckmilk

So simple and sooo functional Andy


----------



## summerfi

Six days to build a deck. I'm getting slow in my old age. I'll be heading home tomorrow afternoon. My work here is done.


----------



## chrisstef

If ya wanna figure out how long it takes to build a patio let me know bob. Ill feed ya and my old lady would likely wear a low cut shirt. Nice work buddy.

Sprinkler pipe is the best Tony.


----------



## duckmilk

> Sprinkler pipe is the best Tony.
> 
> - chrisstef


Was gonna make a comment her, but don't want to be banned.


----------



## ShaneA

Random deck building theory question. Looking at those above ground types of supports Bob, what keeps them from settling and thus effecting the pitch of the deck? I see the inherent value of not having to dig holes and pour concrete, but it almost seems too easy. Are more of the above ground supports used with less spacing intervals versus the in ground variety? Educate me here on the finer points of deck construction.


----------



## jmartel

Nice work, Bob. Redoing our deck is next year. Want to make a trip out for that? Only like an extra 1-1.5 hours from Auburn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonderful work you humble-brag bastage. Safe travels.


----------



## summerfi

Shane, it depends on the soil type. On this deck there is a lot of rock underneath, so it isn't going anywhere. If you were in clay or some other soft soil, concrete in the ground might be a good idea. What I've done in the past is just dig a post hole, throw in some rebar, fill it with concrete, and put the pier block on top.

Jdeck, thanks, but my deck schedule is full for the next few years. Same with patio schedule Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Snappy looking job, Bob.


----------



## terryR

Bob, what about fencing help? No concrete required.

just a strong back and a weak mind.


----------



## jmartel

If you're looking for more fencing, Terry, I got another 100' that needs to go up. Damn deer are going after my trees again.


----------



## DanKrager

One of the things I've learned living on these 5 acres, is that humans can claim territory just like the animals do. It amazed me how they respected the claim when I started doing it. Now there are neighbors in view across the road so containers are involved. I haven't tested the effect on deer, but what have you got to lose? They mark their territory with scent, so mark yours!

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

#1 or #2?


----------



## duckmilk

Whichever urge hits at the moment


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well I was thinking with neighbors in view one option might offer more discretion than the other.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, well, if I remember correctly, Jmart has a lot of trees to shield his view, but I see your point.


----------



## jmartel

> Haha, well, if I remember correctly, Jmart has a lot of trees to shield his view, but I see your point.
> 
> - duckmilk


Unfortunately none between me and a school across the street. I feel like this is going to put me on a list…


----------



## bandit571

Wear a Kilt, laddie-buck….and smile.


----------



## jmartel

Why did the scottish invent the kilt? Because the sheep learned to run away when they heard a zipper.


----------



## DLK

Well one day Dan after some hard work protecting his 5 acres decides he better have a wee nap under one of his great Oaks. His neighbors Mabel and Alice spy him asleep there and Mabel says to Alice, "I wonder what he wears under his kilt" and Alice says to Mabel "let's 'ave a look." So Mabel very carefully lifts the hem of Danny's kilt and exclaims "will you look at that, we must do something to celebrate". So Alice takes a blue ribbon out of her hair and ties it around down there. Then the two gels off and scurry away. Soon Danny awakes and feels something mighty peculiar down there and decides to investigate. Seeing the situation he says to it, "well I don't know where you been and I don't know what you've been doing, but whatever it was I am certainly glad you took first prize.!"


----------



## TheFridge

I'm not dead. Discovered one book a couple weeks ago and before I know it I was finishing the 12th. My name Fridge. And I have a problem.

On a lighter note. Progress.










Giggity!

On an even lighter note. My dad is so awesome. He paid 5500$ for my AC system. I love that guy.

So it sounds like I'm getting a mini mill after I finish refurbing some machines. Disclaimer: sometimes. It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission  or at least blackmail her by keeping all the packages with clothes that are delivered every other day until she relents  I have it all planned out.


----------



## terryR

JDeerLover, come to our place, buddy. We live on 160 acres that is surrounded by hunting land on every side; large tracts of 500+ acres everywhere. So, as soon as deer season starts, the deer hunker down on our proerty to hide since we don't hunt. They are literally as thick as flies at a horse event.

About 5 years ago, we decided to let a few friends hunt on our land so we could get a few hides for tanning. Two lazy dudes took over 30 deer that season; we stopped counting since it was ridiculous. 9 in one day. Good grief, but plenty of hide and tenderloin to go around! 

So, do we have a garden? Heii no. I dug in 6 raised beds and installed an 8-foot tall fence. The rabbits crawled under the fence, and the crazy deer still got in; so nothing grew but weeds.

Bottom line. I have no love for the cute, furry deer. And any time you want revenge, just come visit us. Ammo is cheap.


----------



## DanKrager

Ditto, Terry! But in our case the deer seem to respect an electric fence. When I first put it up I hang aluminum strips on it, and the shiny dangly things attract the young ones who bite and lick it….to their great surprise and education. They've never crossed a single strand at 30" off the ground.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

No rabbits here. The bald eagle we have takes care of that problem. Mostly just deer, coyotes, and raccoons.


----------



## theoldfart

Things here are in pieces !










Next up, flip 'er over.


----------



## terryR

Awesome, Kevin!

Here JGardener, the solution to your problems.










Get an Anatolian Shepard.


----------



## rad457

> Awesome, Kevin!
> 
> Here JGardener, the solution to your problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get an Anatolian Shepard.
> 
> - terryR


That dog is bigger than most of the Deer on the West Coast!


----------



## jmartel

That's a dog I'd ride into battle on.


----------



## bigblockyeti

House is listed and becoming a real PITA to try and keep clean between showings with tricycle motors running around everywhere. Open house next Sunday and tensions are running high, wife's freaking out that we didn't have an asking price offer within 5 days of listing. Septic inspection passed on our soon to be property in SC so we're closing on that Monday (remotely thank god!). Out of liquor and apparently have no budget for more, need a script from the doc to tap all that HSA money for a bottle of Johnnie Walker real bad.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, G'luck!

Is your future land being handled by a developer? Is it common for the septic to be put in prior to you buying the property?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nope, all my deal. We're 99% sure we've settled on a builder that will take care of pretty much everything, that too.


----------



## theoldfart

Hang in there BBY. We close here a week from Tuesday and then close on the new house a week later. I understand the need for alcohol!


----------



## bigblockyeti

How long did it take you between listing and receiving an acceptable offer?


----------



## theoldfart

I hate to say it but less that 48 hours. Listed late Thursday, had one viewing on Friday then open house on Saturday. The open house generated three offers, two were over our asking price. Told all three to give their best offers by Monday and we took the highest. We are in a beautiful college town in Western Mass and the market is hot.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's what I've heard with highly desirable properties, I'm just wondering if we made a mistake by not having an open house immediately.


----------



## theoldfart

I don't know what's the best way. Our realtor did not want to show the house before the open house. The Friday showing was for a couple who were going to be out of town and really wanted to see it.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like moving sucks.

J, I'd be watching videos on how to skin and break down a deer.

Progress.


----------



## DLK

Well you are lucky on the House sale. We have had ours on the Market for almost a month and only had three showings. Only one offer so far. It was so low we would be losing money after paying off the Realtors.

I'm curious Kevin how many boxes of pieces of hardwood too short to save did you pack and ship. I think I am at 4 now.


----------



## duckmilk

I was going to say my next move would be to the crematorium.

BUT, just got our property tax appraisal, our property and improvement values have more than doubled over last year. That either means property in our area is highly desirable (which I already knew), or they made a mistake somewhere. Guess I need to set up an appointment with the appraiser to find out which.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I gave away all of it! Too costly to move cross country. I did keep two 4"x4"x8' mahogany beams and a slab of 6/4 cherry 24"x 36". Don't think I could have afforded those at NorCal prices.


----------



## ToddJB

That's some flare there, Fridge. Looking shinny


----------



## TheFridge

They didn't have pink


----------



## Tugboater78

Grr, im sure contractors are all the same but id like to throatpunch my gc atm.

2 weeks ago today his guys stayed till 10pm putting up the new roof sheeting. They have yet to return, no ridgecap, trim, etc installed. Keeps saying he will be back this day or that, never shows. I sure hope something is done before i get home, as i will be going on a rampage… Ive been at work for a week and cant do anything for 2 more. Supposedly plumber was there today..

Im trying to be understanding that he has other jobs, but id think that making sure a house has a finished roof before you dedicate all your time on another site would be a priority..

Sometimes i hate my work schedule and not being able to keep tabs on things…


----------



## TheFridge

At least felt it. What a douche.

Sometimes tug, you have to have a come to Jesus moment with some contractors. And make sure you don't give them too much money at once.


----------



## putty

> I was going to say my next move would be to the crematorium.
> 
> BUT, just got our property tax appraisal, our property and improvement values have more than doubled over last year. That either means property in our area is highly desirable (which I already knew), or they made a mistake somewhere. Guess I need to set up an appointment with the appraiser to find out which.
> 
> - duckmilk


I got mine too Duck, I fight it every year, this year the value went up by 35,000. It pisses me off, i'll put some info together for them then they will lower it. They are sucking everyone dry!!! My tax bill is 9500.00 the majority of it is school taxes…8000.00


----------



## theoldfart

I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing but, given how hard the bench assembled, it came apart exactly the way I intended!










Maybe I'll get lucky and the re-assembly will go just as well. Nah


----------



## Tim457

Hang in there Yeti and Tugger.

Grrr. Saw a lighted magnifier on a swing arm at an estate sale. Went up to pay and they said I'm sorry that goes with that (scroll) saw. Um no it doesn't, there's no spot to mount it. Sorry dad used it with that saw. Will you separate it? No. There were three more like that yesterday though, good luck I'm sure you'll find another.

Fuggers.


----------



## Tim457

Kevin that picture is sad and hot at the same time!


----------



## DLK

Do new assembled workbenches require new bondo poses? I think they do.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, remind me later about the Bondo!

Tim, happy, nothing broke.  The band saw came apart nicely as well.


----------



## Tugboater78

I dont think i ever did a bondopose on mine.. 
Maybe i can if and when i get a new shop and there is room to do so…


----------



## DLK

There is always room for bondo.

I'm still juggling how I'm going to move all our remaining stuff. I'm think 4 more trips towing a 12' U-Haul trailer trips
or to rent a bigger U-Haul truck. Timing this all around Final Exams, Runions, MW-TCA meeting in Lansing, Journal production, research and a desperate longing for butter scones and tea.

Kevin, I think you got it easier by moving such a long distance, but I can't justify hiring out. So we've been loading up 12 foot trailers. and driving them down at $200 to $350 a pop. It seems U-Haul varies there price depending on where there is an excess or dearth of trailers . I think we have scheduled our fourth one now. But because I am doing the packing and the driving, I can't seem to give away my little bits of wood.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, is it worth it if you take into account your time? How long is the drive?


----------



## DLK

9 hours.


----------



## theoldfart

One way!?


----------



## DLK

Yes one way.


----------



## TheFridge

Progress.










I know what brand bearings I'm gettin


----------



## Mosquito

lol In my past research, they've also got a decent reputation too


----------



## terryR

And another,










vending next weekend…


----------



## terryR

Gotta admit, through 25 years of Nursing I worked with a few guys from that company. Solid workers. Maybe a lil emotional at times, but solid.


----------



## duckmilk

Love those baskets Terry! Keep posting what you make.
Re: building fence, my wife put in about 400' of t-posts today. I sat on my a$$ and drank beer hehe.


----------



## jmartel

Good on you, duck. My wife is going to get a lesson in pouring concrete and using a hammer drill tomorrow.

Trying to decide on where everything is going in the shop. Based off the rain today, it looks like I managed to fix the leaks in the roof. Gotta plug up some more holes in the siding, but I'm hoping to get some tools moved tomorrow. Then it's time to build shop furniture.


----------



## chrisstef

Opening day of baseball in town. I felt like a little kid again watching N. Parade, snack shack, game, mo snack shack. Mid 60's. Spittin sunflower seeds. Murica.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what brand bearings I'm gettin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


I like it Fridge. It's going to look like a 1957 Bel Air.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I don t know if it s a good thing or a bad thing but, given how hard the bench assembled, it came apart exactly the way I intended!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I ll get lucky and the re-assembly will go just as well. Nah
> 
> - theoldfart


Wow Kevin. Seems like just last week you were putting that top on those legs. Say, where's all the black and yellow boxes?


----------



## theoldfart

The shop is almost all packed










And Bill, since you asked










The few remaining pieces will be taken care of by the movers.


----------



## terryR

^whole lotta work in that shot. I sure wish my shop looked like that. No, really.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know all things are relative, but it still looks like a lot of stuff in that pic!

When I was flooring the shop, everything had to come out. All. And when I thought I was done, there were always more things. The absolute that is empty was elusive.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> ^whole lotta work in that shot. I sure wish my shop looked like that. No, really.
> 
> - terryR


Terry you're on the money with that. Took me a week and a half to pack up my shop.

Kevin it looks like you're ready for something new. It's a lot of work on both ends of the deal, but it will be worth it. New home and new shop. Good on ya' and all the best!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, yea I have one more day of packing. Luckily all I have to do is bundle all the clamps and pack up the last three mitre boxes. The movers will take it from there.

Terry, there IS a whole lotsa work there and I'm bone tired.

Bill, I'll have a lotta yellow and black bins for sale pretty soon 

Oh yea, I have to take down the post drill!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kevin I won't be going anywhere for a while and have quite a few myself. Actually there's still a bunch that are full. Maybe we can find someone else that needs them ;p


----------



## theoldfart

Good idea Bill, anybody moving? Combo? 

Smitty, my cellar has to be more empty than your shop when I'm done. Then move all that detritus 3,000 miles and put it all away again. My back hurts!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Incredible when I think about it. I would HATE to move. Just hate it.


----------



## rad457

On a side note I did some spring cleaning in my shop, fired up the leave blower and did some dusting!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty I do hate it, BUT, get to set up a new shop with daylight! (as soon as I have windows installed)

Besides, your shop is a little bit of heaven and it would be a shame to dismantle it. Make sure your kids live near you and avoid the BIG move.


----------



## summerfi

My son brought me a small log of this wood today, and we cut it up on the bandsaw. I'm entertaining your guesses as to what it is (I already know). The pictured pieces are around 4" wide and 16" or so long. Here are some hints: It is not alder. It is native to Montana and much of the West. The Janka hardness is a little harder than Gaboon ebony. First person to guess it correctly will get a virtual pat on the back.


----------



## TheFridge

Mountain mahogany?


----------



## summerfi

Dang, Fridge, I guess I made that too easy. You are correct, curl-leaf mountain mahogany, Cercocarpus ledifolius. It's pretty cool wood, and harder than heck.

Pat, pat, pat….there you go buddy.


----------



## DLK

> Good idea Bill, anybody moving? Combo?
> 
> Smitty, my cellar has to be more empty than your shop when I m done. Then move all that detritus 3,000 miles and put it all away again. My back hurts!
> 
> - theoldfart


Maybe. I am mostly packed. And I would need them very soon.


----------



## theoldfart

Give me about two weeks!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have hardly packed anything and will need them in about 2 months. How far are you going to be from San Francisco?


----------



## bandit571

Work in Progress…









Waiting on the stain to dry….


----------



## theoldfart

Actually Paul, just a few hours away so let me know.


----------



## DLK

I think 2 weeks will be to late for me.


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of moving shop, I moved all my tools from the garage to the "shop" today since I seemed to have fixed the roof leaks. Wife was not happy about carrying everything.



















Which freed up a lot of space in the garage, so I pulled the old bike off the deck and put it away. Have to strip it down and get it ready for the track in a month or two.










Also started finishing up the fence. Still need to add the lowers and then put the welded wire on. Concrete is curing now. Taken from a bit behind the shop.










And finally, the moment we've all been waiting for, I present to you 48 day aged prime ribeye steaks. They shrunk a lot more than I expected. Still waiting for them to finish cooking before I can try it out. Have them at 130 deg for 2.5 hours in the sous vide machine.


----------



## TheFridge

I'll give it to you J. You work like you eat. Like a champion. Well deserved. Especially roping the wife into it. Nice work.

Sweet looking stuff bob. You ever come across a piece big enough for a saw handle you're willing to part with let me know.


----------



## chrisstef

That 48 day wait is gonnabe worth it jmeatmart


----------



## terryR

Looks like a nice shop, JAged. What are you using for lighting?


----------



## TheFridge

Probably lights


----------



## terryR

crap. no wonder my shop is so dark.

lights!

all those years crawling on my knees in the dark whilst bumping my head against the cave's ceiling had an effect, maybe.


----------



## jmartel

> I'll give it to you J. You work like you eat. Like a champion. Well deserved. Especially roping the wife into it. Nice work.
> - TheFridge


She knows she has to pull her own weight around here. She takes care of all the mowing now.



> That 48 day wait is gonnabe worth it jmeatmart
> 
> - chrisstef


It definitely was. Next one I'm going to wait 75 days.












> Looks like a nice shop, JAged. What are you using for lighting?
> 
> - terryR


They were in there when we bought it. It's just 3 bulb 4' fluorescent fixtures. The ones in the back only have 1 operational bulb though. I've got some LED shop lights that I'm going to move back there. I'm thinking workbench in the center of the raised platform, so I'll need lots of light.

I've gotta strip down all the tools and give them a good cleaning and alignment, lube bearings, oil moving parts, etc. Will be making a trip to woodcraft today to pick up some storage stuff. Still need to grab a dust collector, and I'm still on the hunt for a full sized drill press instead of my dinky little one from HF.

Going to enclose this area on the back with some siding and make it my lumber storage.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Jmart, I like it. That shop will have a great feel to it.

Fridge, the saw is looking pump.

Jack turns 6 on Saturday. I'm making him a sword of his favorite Lego character. It's crunch time.


----------



## DanKrager

Finished product looks kinda like the drawing. The cement is as solid as it gets with no other fasteners. I made good use of the TV arms salvaged from a hospital remodel and stored for maybe 10 years! I put one removable arm on each Supershop just because I had two. Could easily move one back and forth. The round tray has "feet", large screws that engage the arm latch for quick placement and removal. Holds the tools in just the right spot.


----------



## JayT

Jack's going to flip over that sword, Todd.

Looks good, Dan. Do you do all your machine work on the Supershops or do you also have some stand alone machines?


----------



## DanKrager

The Supershops are gravy. I have a very well equipped shop:
2 - 10" cabinet saws, Grizzly and Unisaw
3 - bandsaws 
2 - wide belt sanders
2- shapers, sliding table on one, power feed on other
1 - router mill (a woodworkers Bridgeport)
1 - Delta radial drill press
1 - thickness planer/molder
1 - 3 HP Jet dust collector
1 - shop vac dust deputy collector on 55 gal drum
1 - 1 HP dust collector (collecting dust….)
1 - oscillating sander Rigid
1 -30" scroll saw
1- Rogers pedal scroll saw and a rare Delta hand powered scroll saw
1- power lift table 8"-42" 
One Supershop pretty well stays set up as wood lathe, occasionally reset as metal lathe or mill and the other one stands as a heavy duty drill press. One Supershop by itself is a fairly complete woodworking shop. 
And a full complement of hand tools, including the rare beasts. It's taken almost 60 years, but I can walk through most hardware or power tool stores, even an auction, and not want anything they have. 
My hearse will be a Ryder truck.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Love it Todd. Stay away from the lego star wars sets. Straight up costin me an arm and a leg. However, they did just open a used lego store and we can trade in previously built ships for store credit. Theyve got massive bins of every part and piece you could imagine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful shop Bel Air Fridge.

Glad you're getting closer to completion Kev.

Paul, San Francisco is going to be pricey in comparison to Las Vegas.

Nice work JTooManyMotorcyclesAndNotEnoughSleep.

Very cool shin-wacker Todd, be neat to see the finished weapon. Jack's gonna dig it.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. Guard is almost done.










Going to try the segmented staining on the blade, we'll see if tests can be done without bleed through

And stef, we're in deep with kits. Thankfully Grandmas love spending a ridiculous amount of money. Jack's birthdays and Christmas is easy, literally all he wants is legos. Though we haven't really gotten into star wars. He's into nexo knights and Batman, primarily.


----------



## theoldfart

Classic "oh Sh1p" moment: Movers just called they will be here Saturday as opposed to Monday. Can't talk now, gotta go…......


----------



## theoldfart

Shop is all packed, ready for movers.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice sword work Todd! Make sure you blunt the end of that thing so jack doesn't injure himself or anyone else.
(I know, our parents didn't seem to have those concerns, and we survived.)


----------



## TheFridge

Bill, it was an unconscious effort but damn it's close  makes me wanna put a Chevy emblem on it.

DanK, "my hearse will be a Ryder truck" should be your new tag line.

#JGotTheMeats


----------



## jmartel

Not packing the post drill, TOF?


----------



## theoldfart

Just not going to unbolt it till the day before.


----------



## DLK

You should mount the post drill lower so that the Handel is exactly at shoulder height to get better leverage and protect your joints.


----------



## theoldfart

The handle height was arrived at by experimentation and comfort.

I wonder what Handel would think? hehe


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's explored in Messiah.


----------



## theoldfart

My current mood says Requiem


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ese es Mozart, ¿no es así?


----------



## TheFridge

How dare you talk to OF like that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eres la siguiente niñita.


----------



## DLK

> The handle height was arrived at by experimentation and comfort.
> 
> I wonder what Handel would think? hehe
> 
> - theoldfart


Well it look high to me.

My problem with words that end in -le versus -el stems from learning to spell in french class, without learning to spell in english. (I have trouble with Table/Tabel Label/Lable etc.) If assigned to spell Handle 100 times I would have made a column of "H" and when I got to the bottom I work form the bottom to the top with "a" then back down with "n" ... This was more efficient but alas I did not learn spelling. I did learn something about combinatorial algorithms.


----------



## Tim457

Mountain Mahogany, nice ID there Fridge. Wood database has this to say about it:
Oftentimes just a shrub or small tree, this dense wood is usually found at higher elevations, and its harvesting is generally limited to determined hobbyists with sharp chainsaws. 
Apparently there is a similar species Cercocarpus montanus called the alder-leaf mountain-mahogany. Can't make this stuff up.

That would make a great place for lumber storage Jbusy. Shrinking that much does seem to mean they dried properly.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, I struggle with 'Murican English let alone Hebrew!

Don, I am a math moron. My wife and son and daughter revel in the stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

The office dog is so patient.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh look a girl in a denim jacket! What are the chances?

Why are you tormenting that pup? I hope he/she swipes your wallet as payment.


----------



## ToddJB

Canadian Tuxedo is big in Denver, T


----------



## ShaneA

Tony is an elitist. Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

#endthedenimhate


----------



## chrisstef

A full denim outfit is not complete unless there a dreamcatcher hanging from the cube wall. Than, and only then, have you reached full potential.


----------



## TheFridge

Do forget that squeeze out plastic stuff everyone used to spell their names with. Or bedazzling. But I guess that's optionally.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet round these parts today.

Going to try and get some machines set up and some stuff put away in the shop tonight. Need to make some shop furniture.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a tuesday thursday.

85 and sunny up here in n'england. Finally.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^F**k you.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe if you take me to dinner first. Im easy but i aint cheap.


----------



## jmartel

Low 70's and partly cloudy here this week. Down to the 60's again next week. Planning on taking the scoots out to Leavenworth this weekend which is a fake bavarian themed town on the east side of the mountains. All about getting them sausages.


----------



## AnthonyReed

63° and misting here.

Maybe? Pfft.


----------



## chrisstef

In liederhosen JSpaetzle.

Is it misting with your tears T?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Can you hear my sobs from there?


----------



## chrisstef

They sound very similar to the ones ive had for the last 4 months, yes.

Teeball tonight. Mondays game featured a 5 kid pigpile on the mound with every infielder on the other team going after a soft grounder. Nathan "played" pitcher for 2 innings. Every time he fielded a ball, no matter where it was, he would run back to the mound and then throw to first. Its a comedy show.

Last round of puppy 101 will be Saturday and ive got to say Finn is coming along pretty well. We're spending at least 45 minutes a day working on the loose leash walking. She's good for about 50%. Fuggin tank of a dog is up to 33lbs. at 3.5 months old. And she needs a haircut. We can barely see her eyes at this point.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha! That sounds like a good show!

Snap a pic of shaggy when you have a sec. Glad to hear the training is making a difference.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill get a shot of muttski tonight after teeball for ya bud.


----------



## duckmilk

Low 80's here and 70% chance of severe weather coming in overnight.

Last round of puppy 101 huh? Have you learned anything yet Stef?

We are having nightly rounds of filly 101 here and I think we are all learning a little. Progress is being made with the filly, but she has a bit of attitude. Wife named her Pistol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aww!


----------



## duckmilk

Yup, I'm thinking she may turn out nice Tony. She used to squeal like a wounded rabbit when we would capture and hold her, that is gradually subsiding. Momma could really care less when we handle her, lol.


----------



## TheFridge

Good name duck. She looks like she could take a couple shots. The kind that are illegal in all states but for Alabama. They like their foals young.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, yeah I laughed when she came up with that name.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know, ive learned a bunch duck. The gal teaching it really dumbs it down for ya. The patience required is the hard part for me but when i see the baby steps being made, it helps. It was always the process that i didnt get. Like where do i start? Can i get an outline?


----------



## duckmilk

Same here Stef, with my wife's first colt, we had a friend who taught us a lot. Really helped.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Such a cute pooch!!!


----------



## jmartel

Photogenic dog is photogenic.

Unpacked a bunch of hand tools tonight. Need more storage space. Plane till is made out of Alder, Fridge.










Also took the time to clean/wax and set up the table saw.










As you can see, space is at a premium and I have nowhere to put all my crap right now.


----------



## TheFridge

Got some bearings!!! Too bad it's not all of them. Got some more paint!!! Too bad it's the wrong shade.










Decided paint on chrome looked better than peeling chrome as well.










I also get to spend some time refurbing a flooded schools shop equipment. And I get paid for it. And I get to buy a bunch of bearings and belts and tools for it. Yesssss…


----------



## DLK

Sad today. I'm packing up my very best working planes. Each wrapped in Bublé wrap because they have "handels"!


----------



## TheFridge

Next Christmas I'm gonna buy a 75' roll of bubble wrap for the kids.

JDidGoodWithAlder

Free.


----------



## chrisstef

That a unifence buried in that pile?


----------



## DLK

> Next Christmas I'm gonna buy a 75' roll of bubble wrap for the kids.
> 
> - TheFridge


Why wait? 200' rolls on sale at Wal-mart at $14.


----------



## jmartel

Decided to buy myself something bronze today. LN #4 with a 50 deg frog. Randomly got an unexpected raise at work, so I figured it was ok to splurge a bit.


----------



## duckmilk

I wonder if JayT knows who this guy is. I was watching the evening news and there was a story of a rookie cop in Carrollton TX who chased down a mugger on foot and caught him in seconds. Turns out, the rookie was on his first day on the streets and was a star cornerback for KSU named Kent Daly (I think).


----------



## TheFridge

> That a unifence buried in that pile?
> 
> - chrisstef


Oh yes. It is.

Duck, hopefully when he caught him he accidentally stepped on the muggers nads.

This is my most favorite article ever.


----------



## duckmilk

I remember hearing that Fridge, LOL


----------



## JayT

Sorry, duck, no clue. I avoid the Mildcats whenever possible. Go Big Red!

Congrats on the raise, jsplurge. I'd say a LN is an appropriate way to celebrate.


----------



## TheFridge

It not completely true duck but it's still awesome 

A LN is a fine reward.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that is a ridiculously cute pup.

Shop shaping up, Jmart


----------



## theoldfart

Big honkin' truck tomorrow 8:30, we are actually ready. Friggin' tired but ready.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well done!


----------



## duckmilk

^ Amen. Good luck on the move Kev.


----------



## CL810

What a life event Kevin. Best of luck - you've earned it!!


----------



## 489tad

All the best to you Kevin.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck farticus.

Any idea on this clamp fellers?


----------



## CL810

Hand vise.


----------



## chrisstef

Bingo. Thanks bruddah!


----------



## theoldfart

Unpacking party, Grass Valley, CA May 16'th. Ya'll come on up here!


----------



## DLK

Packing party, Houghton, Mi May 16'th. Ya'll come on up here!


----------



## jmartel

JWife did good. Made it out across the pass with minimal issues.

Fake Bavarian town on the other side of the Cascades.


----------



## TheFridge

Did they have Starbucks in Bavaria?

Kev. Take your time. Old farts don't recover well from broken stuff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ain't moving sh*t party, every day, at my shop. Y'all come! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

^ That sounds like the best idea


----------



## theoldfart

Saving the best for last


----------



## TheFridge

The shopvac?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A chestnut grows in So. il!


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday, Buddy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Unpacking party, Grass Valley, CA May 16 th. Ya ll come on up here!
> 
> - theoldfart


Might be able to make a visit.
Sorry Combo. Wrong location for me.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow Todd. You did good! I'm sure he will be pleased.


----------



## TheFridge

Or it'll morph into a magical paddle. It'll be the sweetest paddle to ever touch buttocks.

Have the main table soaking in evaporust as we speak. Should be good to go tomorrow morning and hopefully assembled minus fence by the evening. Will see. On to the next.










Apparently it was dropped a couple times. Welds and brazing in a bunch of spots. Only one I'm worried about. A crack brazed but never fully closed where the 150lb trunnion and table bolt up. Will have to get that taken care of. It's no fun moving the main casting and base around. This thing is a monster.


----------



## DLK

> Wow Todd. You did good! I'm sure he will be pleased.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Will you still be in Las Vegas, second week of August?


----------



## chrisstef

Hell be dancing at stardust. Wed and thurs. 9:00 pm. C squad. ^


----------



## JayT

Looks awesome, Todd.

Are we going to do a pool on how long it takes before Jack breaks something with the sword and Mom takes it away?


----------



## DLK

> Hell be dancing at stardust. Wed and thurs. 9:00 pm. C squad. ^
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm confused. The stardust closed in 2006.


----------



## theoldfart

Dear diary, it is day one of the left coast odyssey. Truck is fully loaded and on its way. We are on the road in New York. Nothing's gone wrong yet. Stay tuned, same daft channel maybe same daft time.


----------



## TheFridge

I hope you didn't forget the shopvac  good luck bud.

Getting close. 1 gal of metal rescue and an overnight bath did the trick. Need to get some SO or SJ cord to wire up the electrical goodies. And paint the bottoms and sides of the castings. Maybe.


----------



## theoldfart

Made it to Milan, OH


----------



## duckmilk

That's not very far. You getting old or something?


----------



## DanKrager

Those rice burners are hard to push with a trailer attached. Wears an old man out!

Safe travels, Kev. If you and Sue want to stop you're welcome, but I'm guessing you'll be going across on I-80 which is way far north.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, yea I'm old.

Dan, I80. The rice rocket has a turbo! Two bikes and a rocket box on top and still got 27+ mpg at 72mph. Able to pass easily by stomping on it, gets to 90 pretty fast.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on todd. Thats so hoss.

Stay safe fart.

Rented a rototiller to try and level out an smooth the old infilled koi pond. Ran it hard for two hours. Im beat to hell i tell ya.


----------



## duckmilk

I hope it was a rear till self-propelled one Stef, the others are even more brutal.


----------



## chrisstef

It was the other. A mid tine. It was like wrestling a grizzly. Especially through the top layer of grass and in our wonderfully rocky new england soil.

Im hurt.


----------



## TheFridge

Screw a tiller. Should've picked up a couple shovels and rented some Latinos.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Wow Todd. You did good! I'm sure he will be pleased.
> 
> - Hammerthumb
> 
> Will you still be in Las Vegas, second week of August?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Sorry Combo. I'll be in Jmart territory by then. Ha! Jmart now has a territory.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Hell be dancing at stardust. Wed and thurs. 9:00 pm. C squad. ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> I m confused. The stardust closed in 2006.
> 
> - Combo Prof


And I don't dance!


----------



## Tim457

> Happy Birthday, Buddy.
> 
> - ToddJB


Holy crap Todd, you knocked that out of the park. The painting details are impressive. And my money is it will be taken away once by the end of the birthday party for reckless endangerment of other partygoers. He's going to be excited for that thing.


----------



## chrisstef

> Hell be dancing at stardust. Wed and thurs. 9:00 pm. C squad. ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> I m confused. The stardust closed in 2006.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> And I don't dance!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Thats not what the fist full of singles said.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy!

Love the smell of new bearings in the morning.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Fridge…that looks like a lot. That is for multiple pieces of equipment, right?

Yeah Todd, the sword is nice. No doubt it would last me about 5 minutes before I went upside someone's head with it, and lost my sword privileges.


----------



## jmartel

> Sorry Combo. I'll be in Jmart territory by then. Ha! Jmart now has a territory.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Or at least close to it. Still a ferry ride away though. I don't think we will have any territorial gang disputes that far away, 'nahmean?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Busy weekend.

Nice work Fridge.

That sword is fantastic Todd.

Still hurting Stef?

Safe travels Kev.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, Ha. What the heck - that's a lot of bearings?


----------



## chrisstef

Still hurting? I cant even straightened out my right arm. Im in the hurt box and with the first golf tournament tomorrow afternoon ill be doubling down by adding some mid section twisting.


----------



## ToddJB

At least you're in pain from doing real work. My back is killing me from 30 minutes of hard trampolining with the kids yesterday.


----------



## TheFridge

I convinced them to let me fix all the shop equipment in one of our schools that flooded in 2016. Figured it's better to have and not need than the opposite. Got a couple wheel pullers, rags, oils and solvents and a variety of wire wheel and brushes. This is a gubmint job after all  it's this or get them to wait a couple years buying all new equipment. Plus it's good easy summer work. And the teachers will love me when I'm done. The are currently no male shop teachers in the district that I know of


----------



## chrisstef

I dont mess with trampolines. Backs, ankles and knees are easy targets.

Nice work Fridge. My neighbor is an IT teacher at the high school here and from what she tells me theyre having a hell of a time finding a new auto shop and carpentry teacher. Both of those guys have been there since well before i was 20 years ago. Damn shame in my book.


----------



## jmartel

I'm surprised they even still have a shop. My highschool got rid of them before I could take them. I took some in middle school, but that was it. I also had the last year of any sort of drafting classes.

Currently laid up with a messed up foot. Not sure how I did it other than my feet were hurting a bit from my boots earlier last week, and then I was digging/tilling up grass with a shovel about 1/3 the size of Stef's area. Can hardly walk now. Always seems to happen before I go to a shipyard. Heading to Panama City on Thursday for a quick trip.


----------



## TheFridge

The newest high school had to have a small shop cobbled on to a building but all the other high schools which are many many years older have dedicated wood and metal shops. Real craft heavy industries around here. All the schools programs are sponsored in some way shape or form. Usually by the biggest craft school or one of the biggest employers (ABC and Turner Ind) in the area. The Mississippi River is a heavy industrial corridor.


----------



## ToddJB

Sword went over great. We without really discussing it both decided 6 was the year of weapons. He got the sword, his first pocket knife, a bow and arrow, and nerf guns. Ha. Time to do battle kid.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where's the BB gun?


----------



## ToddJB

The bow and arrow is a stretch with our home set up. Homes close in every direction. The bow and arrow backdrop is my shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Make a bb/pellet trap for him?:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59152


----------



## ToddJB

That is a cool idea. Favorited


----------



## jmartel

When he turns 8 you should graduate him to a flamethrower.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just a thought.

My dad made one for me when I was a kid so I could shoot in the garage. He made a wood box with the angled back (







) and used many sheets of hanging fiberglass cloth as the buffer. Many effective designs out there.


----------



## TheFridge

Definitely. Or at least a halberd to keep the cavalry at bay.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, BB gun didn't even cross my mind. That's a cool set up too. I'd want a set up where I would collect the BB's and reuse - that'd work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shooting and fishing are good/useful skills. Jack is sharp, he'd do well.


----------



## chrisstef

Jack's cut off shorts are straight outta my old mans closet circa 1991.

Puppy training has taken an interesting turn as Finn has started "resource guarding". Fugger growled at me when i tried to open her mouth to see what she was chewing on them nipped me as while she was eating last Friday. My initial reaction was an open back hand to her mouuth and the old heave ho into her crate. Im not really a fan of violence begetting violence but initial reaction and all was as such, oh well. The problem with violent corrections is that the more violent you are the more violent they will become. It turns into a game of one uppedness.

I talked with our trainer and have been hand feeding her all her meals (which is gritty, slimy and pretty nasty overall). Took away all her toys and they are not to be left out on the floor. Any toy or food now comes from a human hand so she'll understand that its us who gives her resources. We also started to do some exercises where i place a handful of food on the floor and dont say a word. As she approaches it, i walk in between her and the food, taking over the space. Its my space now. She moves around me toward the food, i take that space too. I pay the mortgage. She doesnt get the food until she stops trying to go after it and i say its OK to eat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow. Super patient Stef! It would have been instinctual to smack the sh1t out of her if she bit, pretty sure whichever pack she found herself in, that if she bit the top dog she'd get bit back. But I understand the reasoning not to, and the proper course seems sound. Keep us posted please.


----------



## ToddJB

Super interesting, Stef. Is it only food that gets her geared up like that? We were so lucky with Gus, dude isn't food motivated in the least.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, so far its only been with her food. And one a stick she must have really liked. This is supposed to be a breed that watches the flock, not tries to eat it lol. Ill keep ya in the loop. We'll get her acting right.


----------



## JayT

Food training was one of the first things I did with Ace-he wasn't allowed to eat anything until I told him "OK". Worked great and led to other benefits, too. For instance, never had to deal with him in the garbage.

Herding breeds sometimes tend to be a bit stronger willed than hunting breeds, but you'll get it and people will be amazed at what a well behaved dog you have without ever understanding the amount of work it takes to get there. Oh well, everyone, including the dog, will be much happier in the end.

The trick I used with Ace the few times he didn't follow the pack leader (me) was to roll him on his back, hold him down and pinch his throat with a thumb and two fingers. Not hard, but it replicates how a momma dog or dog pack leader enforces discipline. He was allowed up when he submitted.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know JayT, i started on the food training while she was really little and then it kind of fell by the wayside as we had no issues. I guess its all part of me learning as well. Repetition and consistency is key. I gotta stay after it. Since day one we've made her sit and stay while we put her food bowl down and then use the OK command as well. I dunno what spooked her but something got into her little pea brain.

Im starting to take notice as to when the dog wants to "work". Like you said herding dogs are strong willed and they need purpose. She'll sit and look at me eye to eye. Once she does that, ive been trying to jump right into training exercises until she loses focus and is done working.

Ive used the pin them on their back move as well. Its helped out for sure. Ill keep her there until theres no squirming left and she wont look at me. You make a lot of solid points.


----------



## theoldfart

I think we made it to Red's backyard, West Des Moines. Drove about 620 miles so going out to eat then get horizontal.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like a happy Jack there Todd. And the other kids look jealous.

The open back hand to her mouth was just an instinctual reaction Stef. It shouldn't affect your readjustment in training method with her. Ha, as if I knew anything about training dogs, which I don't.

When I was a practicing farm vet, sometimes I would show up and a pack of dogs would come running out from the house barking like crazy. I would start my paper work first, then open my door and continue paper work without looking at them. Eventually they would get bored and quit, at which time I would get out, turn my back to them and open my vet box to get supplies out. I guess they eventually figured out I was not a threat and left me alone.


----------



## duckmilk

> I think we made it to Red's backyard, West Des Moines. Drove about 620 miles so going out to eat then get horizontal.
> 
> - theoldfart


I think Red is just north of there in Ames if I remember right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're making progress Kev, thanks for checking in.

Where was the owner to cool the pack out Duck? Hope you charged them extra for the tedium.

Shane has a preference for the well-padded.


----------



## ShaneA

More cushion for the pushin'...

While I really like dogs, my schedule is not super conducive to being able to be home often enough to let them out, walk them etc. Listening to all the effort get them into a behaved place makes think I wouldn't have what it takes. Can you order a ready trained dog? I bet that costs extra, right?


----------



## jmartel

> More cushion for the pushin …
> 
> While I really like dogs, my schedule is not super conducive to being able to be home often enough to let them out, walk them etc. Listening to all the effort get them into a behaved place makes think I wouldn t have what it takes. Can you order a ready trained dog? I bet that costs extra, right?
> 
> - ShaneA


Adopt a non-puppy from a shelter. Usually they will have at least some basic training and are quite a bit more mellow. Especially for an adult dog. Plus, adult dogs don't get adopted as often, and are usually more in need of owners. Shelters put adult dogs down far more frequently.

I'm with you on the no time for a dog thing. I want one, but until I'm not away from home 10-11 hours a day, it's not going to happen.


----------



## jmartel

Question for you construction types on here. How would you do the enclosing of this area for wood storage? Initially my plan was to just fill in the openings with a 2×4 wall, probably 16" on center, then attach T1-11 directly to that. Not sure if I would need to do more than that for keeping moisture out. This area of the roof doesn't leak at all, which is good. I would probably put a door right in the foreground of the photo to get wood in/out as my miter saw is currently where the plywood panel is inside.










Wood rack will be on the 2×4 wall to the right if that makes a difference.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, Nebraska's flat!









And it's sideways too


----------



## TheFridge

I'd worry more about direct sunlight than moisture maybe?


----------



## jmartel

> I'd worry more about direct sunlight than moisture maybe?
> 
> - TheFridge


It's all going to be enclosed. No direct sunlight.


----------



## Tim457

Well since lumber drying is often done with nothing more than a cover with open sides, I'd guess just about anything you do will be better than that for long term storage. Once you enclose the walls and the roof doesn't leak, more of your moisture would come from below the floor, so it would depend on how well graded the ground is under there to keep water from soaking the soil underneath.


----------



## jmartel

Makes sense. Maybe a vapor barrier under the floor then.


----------



## summerfi

If the posts holding up the roof seem adequate, I think your idea of boxing in with 2×4s and covering with T-111 is fine. Make sure the roof overhang is adequate and/or you have a gutter to ensure the water doesn't drip down on the T-111. What are you planning for the bottom of the 2×4 wall? Will it sit on the existing floorboards and/or concrete pad? Should use a treated 2×4 on the bottom. Can't quite tell in the picture, but you'll need to figure out something so the T-111 doesn't run all the way to the ground. 6" above ground would be adequate. It might be nice to have some light in there if you can pick up a cheap used window.


----------



## JayT

Where in Huskerland are you, Kevin?

And Nebraska is not flat, they just built the interstate on the only flat part of the state, the Platte River valley.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, about 25 miles east of North Platte on I-80 westbound


----------



## TheFridge

2 words for dogs

Peanut

Butter

(Drops mic)


----------



## JayT

> Jay, about 25 miles east of North Platte on I-80 westbound
> 
> - theoldfart


Close to my old stomping grounds, then. Seems like you're making pretty good time.


----------



## DLK

> Hey, Nebraska's flat!
> 
> And it's sideways too
> 
> - theoldfart


Yes it is. I leaved in Lincoln for 5 years. Go huskers.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, I agree with Bob. I put a 4'wide sliding door on mine to make it easier to get stuff in and out.


----------



## bandit571

Fresh gas in the mower. Clean spark plug, pumped the primer button 6 times…..first pull start up! Mower had sit outside all last winter…first start up of the season.

Been researching some of my distant relations…....seems a Newman traveled west back in the 1880s…and settle in the Billings, Montana area. Was even buried out there… Mr. Orson Nixon Newman was 91, when he died in 1924, in Billings, Montana….


----------



## theoldfart

Made it to Cheyenne. Next up a steak dinner then some rest. Around 610 miles today. Closed on our old house so we are officially homeless till next Wednesday when we close on the new one.


----------



## TheFridge

Filthy vagrant.


----------



## theoldfart




----------



## DanKrager

OK, I give up. ????










DanK


----------



## DLK

> Made it to Cheyenne. Next up a steak dinner then some rest. Around 610 miles today. Closed on our old house so we are officially homeless till next Wednesday when we close on the new one.
> 
> - theoldfart


Too bad you didn't make to Centennial Wyoming, just west of Laramie. Then you could have had a real steak. One so large that it hangs off of all sides of your plate. I think you get it free if you can finish it. I recall its 5 pounds.

Lived in Laramie for 2 years. I hope you make it over the Laramie Range. I nearly ran out of gas there. Fortunately there is the lone pine gas postoffice and general store at the top of it.

You will be at 7,000 feet so take your breaths now.


----------



## duckmilk

Cheyenne Frontier Days rodeo is a fun place.


----------



## chrisstef

The ole 96er.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Kev, that's awesome.


----------



## TheFridge

DanK, I think that sign means you are permitted to use the hydraulics on your low rider at that intersection if you are equipped and inclined to do so.


----------



## jmartel

Wyoming was the worst part of our cross country move. Went through in December along I-90 with a fully loaded uhaul and the jeep on a car carrier. Had the gas pedal floored and the steering wheel turned about 90 deg with the cross winds. Still barely managed 50mph the whole time. Plus I made the mistake of changing the radio station and it searched for a half hour before it finally brought up a station where it was just someone reading a weird book. Took another hour to get another station.


----------



## terryR

Dude, never seen cross winds down in Alabama like the ish out west. They really slowed down our 3/4 ton diesel rig shaped like a big box with the camper shell on the back. And non-stop side-attacks from the free-range tumbleweeds. Only lil aerodynamic cars were going the speed limit. But, of course, they's have to make three trips to carry as much as I was.

Sold a basket this weekend, i'm a pro again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, beautiful.

Is the center elevated?


----------



## Tim457

> Where in Huskerland are you, Kevin?
> 
> And Nebraska is not flat, they just built the interstate on the only flat part of the state, the Platte River valley.
> 
> - JayT


Never knew that. It sure was flat for the 6 hours or something it took to cross on the interstate. That's the only time I've ever been in Nebraska.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice terry. Some coco?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. Yes to coco about 5/4 thick.

I actually sold two baskets out of a dozen on display. Was camping out with 350 caving friends, so a very slow weekend in the vending canopy. These events usually draw 500-1200 cavers and I camp out with the vendors that carry caving gear. Wish I had taken a few photos of our set up.


----------



## TheFridge

Caving? They call that gerbling where I'm from.


----------



## theoldfart

This setup works real well for wind drag


----------



## Handtooler

Caving is also spelunking and south east TN NW GA has some really good ones and the property owners will let you in them if you're well equipped and assure them you will not abuse the beauty. NO stalagtite removal.


----------



## rad457

> Caving? They call that gerbling where I'm from.
> 
> - TheFridge


Just can't stop laughing every time you mention gerbling now that I googled it!


----------



## chrisstef

lol ^


----------



## TheFridge

it's a dirty world out there and someone has to bring it forth into the light of day.


----------



## 489tad

> Caving? They call that gerbling where I'm from.
> 
> - TheFridge


Right when I'm drinking coffee. Thanks Fridge.


----------



## summerfi

Speaking of wind, the stretch of I-90 near Livingston, MT is one of the windiest places on earth. It's known for blowing semi trucks over.

I'm not looking forward to 5:00 pm today when I have to start drinking 2 gallons of gunk to clean out my innards for a medical procedure tomorrow. You know, the one involving your south end when you're facing north. Just thinking about drinking that stuff makes me nauseous.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> nice post, a recomendo u self, me to like discution.
> f15d network
> guia da reconquista perfeita.
> 
> - epsnetho16


Couldn't say it any more gooder myself, Epsnetho16!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I believe it is more bestifuler Smitty, not gooder.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... weller?


----------



## TheFridge

It's so awesome he was able to post that poetry here before he was deleted.

Good luck bob. Just sit back. Drink the swill. And drop off a load. Or two. Or five. I'm sorry. I just can't help myself. I'm like a man child.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, and we have liftoff folks 

Wendover, UT for our last night on the road. Bonneville salt flats are nearby.


----------



## chrisstef

Weller. Yes.

Bobs boilin soup. Good luck buddy. Hope it all goes well. Like the procedure. Not the poo.

Ill share a recent term 
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=The%20Batman


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sublime.

How did you happen upon it?


----------



## chrisstef

I cant even recall. Fortuitous happenstance is my guess.


----------



## TheFridge

You think that's good just search my name

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Andrew%20Fridge


----------



## CL810

I could have lived a long peaceful life without that image.


----------



## TheFridge

So could I Andy. So could I.

But after a roofie-colada at the local gay bar it just wasn't in the books


----------



## smitdog

^HA!!


----------



## terryR

youz guyz constantly teach me. for better or worse.

And, caving looks like this,










butt hole is usually way, way too pucked for any small rodents to be involved

BTW, the above hole was chosen just for Fridge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Feels like a Thursday in here.

EDIT: Nice hole, Terry!


----------



## TheFridge

> EDIT: Nice hole, Terry!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty for the win!


----------



## duckmilk

> I m not looking forward to 5:00 pm today when I have to start drinking 2 gallons of gunk to clean out my innards for a medical procedure tomorrow. You know, the one involving your south end when you re facing north. Just thinking about drinking that stuff makes me nauseous.
> 
> - summerfi


I have heard those horror stories Bob. My doc gave me a few pills instead, said it was a better and smoother method. I agree, no immediate urgency and no running to the bathroom and no drinking the awful stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

Just arrived in CA. Safe and sound. Tired.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Glad the trip went well tof, I'll have to ask my doc about those pills before I schedule the same procedure duck.

Trying to stay clear of fridge's gerbles and such, but damn!, I had just taken a big drink of tea when I saw that. 
On a good note, I landed the contract to remodel the personage for a local church. I found some really cool folding sawhorses and will post photos once I've had the chance to set them up.


----------



## summerfi

Speaking of holes, the colonoscopy is over. Still a little groggy, but all is well.

Welcome to the West, Kevin. Probably be seeing you one of these fire seasons.


----------



## CL810

Things you never want to hear from a firefighter.

#1:



> Welcome to the West, Kevin. Probably be seeing you one of these fire seasons.
> 
> - summerfi


----------



## TheFridge

> Things you never want to hear from a firefighter.
> 
> #2:
> 
> Speaking of holes
> 
> - summerfi


----------



## duckmilk

> Things you never want to hear from a firefighter.
> 
> #2:
> 
> Speaking of holes
> 
> - summerfi
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah Fridge, your mind wanders in strange places )


----------



## duckmilk

Rarebreed, I don't remember the name of the product, but definitely a good question to ask your doc. It went so smoothly that by 12:00 I went to bed and had a sound sleep.

Bob, my anestheiologist put me under with propofol and I woke up feeling rested and refreshed. Same stuff that did in Michael Jackson, but my guy didn't overdose me. There's actually a funny story with that, he had me look him in the eye so he could tell when I was going under. At the very end, I remember telling him "Bye Bye".


----------



## johnstoneb

Summerfi
Bob, are you getting any water or are you high enough that you don't need to worry?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bye bye Duck, buh buy.


----------



## smitdog

> Things you *longingly want* to hear from a firefighter.
> 
> #2:
> 
> Speaking of holes
> 
> - TheFridge


There ya go buddy


----------



## summerfi

Bruce, we're fine here. The river is raging though, and I feel for the people who are getting flooded. How are things down your way?


----------



## johnstoneb

We're good. We only got about 90% snow pack this year and it is coming off slow. The snow hit north Idaho and western Montana. I have a cousin in Seeley They have a couple creeks they had to sandbag one it's low altitude enough that it seems to be behaving now. The other is using a road for part of its bed. that may cause an access problem.


----------



## smitdog

Hey guys, I need some RAS advice. I know some of you love them and some hate them. I used one for a few projects while working for my wife's uncle and I actually really enjoyed using his. Don't know exactly what model it was, pretty sure it was an older Crapsman probably from the 70s or 80s which I know are generally hated but I never really had to adjust settings on it so it was fine for how I used it. I'm looking to get one for my shop and there seem to be some good deals at the moment near me. The first one is a 50s or so era Craftsman:










This one is cheap, so very much to my liking  and, from what I've read, these older ones aren't too bad at holding their settings.

The other one I'm really considering is a monstrous looking thing of unknown brand but it looks like the old Rockwell turret style with a different paint job - and I'm pretty sure it's the 14" variety:










This one is probably 3 phase so I'd have extra cost in a VFD. This one is a little more than double the Craftsman but I'm really leaning towards it at the moment if I can scrape together enough cash, then I can add the VFD later when I can afford it!

Can any of you add anything if my thinking is off?


----------



## ToddJB

I would be surprised if the rockwell is 3 phase. It's a superior design. It's based on the Red Star, which is constantly at the top of the argument for best designed RAS (the cast iron arm DeWalt is the other at the top of the list.)


----------



## chrisstef

Soooo … the first foreman i ever had, the guy that taught me 90% of what i know in demo, is probably going on a state funded vacation. Feds caught him with 1/2 lbs of molly (in the mail, usps, from Germany), 2.2 lbs of mj edibles, 1/2oz of shrooms and a 1/2 oz of grass. Also came across 3 pistols, 2 rifles and a sawed off. No bueno.

Happy early mothers day to all you girls too.


----------



## jmartel

Man, someone was stocking up for a good time.

Workboots + broken foot is not a good combination. Luckily I'm flying back home a day early tomorrow. Florida is too hot.


----------



## smitdog

If that Rockwell is single phase I'll be a happy camper - thanks for weighing in!


----------



## chrisstef

Howd you break your foot Jwalkingboot? I musta missed somethin. 90 and starting to get humid a little too much for ya huh?

Rockwell looks like real arn in comparison to the C-man Smit.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Hope the traveling goes well, jhopalong. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jmartel

Must have done something when I was working on the house. Still not sure. Had a crapload of pain all weekend, went to urgent care, had a fracture at the base of my big toe. Sucks.

It's only mid-may here and it's already hotter and more humid than Seattle gets all summer. This pasty white boy doesn't do well on the gulf coast.


----------



## chrisstef

We had been vacationing down in FLA the last week of May / first week of June. I concur that its hot as hell. Where about on the gulf are ya? My inlaws are in Venice currently.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I spent almost 20 years living near Brunswick, GA. Most of my work was on St. Simons, Jekyll, and Sea Island. I hated the summers there because of the heat and humidity. 
That's a tough place for a break, seams to take forever to heal.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It sucks when your at the airport going home, and they run out of your favorite beer. At least I get to go home for the weekend.

Stef - demo dudes are a rough bunch!

Fridge - you would worry me if you lived closer.

Glad you made it to the left coast TOF. I'll stop by sometime soon.

Careful about the broken foot Jmart. Hope it heals soon. The superintendent I had on this San Francisco job broke his ankle, and that's why I'm here instead of WA. Only a few week left though.

I hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm happy to have a weekend off to spend with my wife, and visit with my grandchild!


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, take an aisle seat. The window seats are hazardous to your health.

Moving truck will be here next Wednesday, we close on Monday and I get to play with my grandkids all weekend.

Life is getting better.

Having a Pilsner right now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's all about the grandkids! Have fun!


----------



## jmartel

> We had been vacationing down in FLA the last week of May / first week of June. I concur that its hot as hell. Where about on the gulf are ya? My inlaws are in Venice currently.
> 
> - chrisstef


Panama City. It's not completely horrible this time of year. Last year when I was in Bayou La Batre, AL and Pascagoula, MS in late July/August was awful. Working on a new tugboat that's about to be delivered. Basically fit as much fuel and horsepower that will float in a 100' hull and strap a giant winch to either end. This one is 2×3400HP main engines. Z-drive powered, which is pretty typical of new tugs. Ocean going tugs sometimes still have direct shaft drive/rudders, and little harbor tugs will sometimes have eggbeater (Voith-Schneider) drives.


























This is boat #2 of 4 in this class. Same company is buying another class of 8 from us after this, and I think they are shopping for more in addition to those.


----------



## summerfi

I gave a saw sharpening lesson today to a fine fellow from Nova Scotia. He was in Missoula on personal business, had seen my website, and gave me a call. The Internet has made our world a lot smaller. I'm also making a saw handle for a fellow in England and last week I shipped off two saws to New Zealand. Rocky Mountain Saw Works gets around.


----------



## JayT

> Rocky Mountain Saw Works gets around.
> 
> - summerfi


So does Fridge, just not quite in the same way.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^.

Any guess as to species? Pic Comes out of north jersey.



















Butternut? Beech? Elm? (Ok fridge) Alder?


----------



## summerfi

Not any of those, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you're happy and having a good time Kevin.

Jmart, those pics are going to move Tugger.

Nice Bob!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ok interest is heating up on the house, big plus. However, the builder we've met with and viewed several of his properties apparently wants to sell his most expensive house yet. We really like one house he built but wanted a another small bedroom and stick frame the area over the garage. He's given us an estimate about a well equipped 5 series more than his completed house WITH LAND to build on property we already own. If I don't end up with an ulcer after this is said and done it'll be a miracle!


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, those pics are going to move Tugger.
> 
> - duckmilk


Nah, mine's little compared to tugger's. Some of those pushers can have 10,000 hp. Most of ours are in the 4-6,000hp range I think. That's about all these hulls can take before the power gets too much and will flip them over too easily.


----------



## putty

> Any guess as to species? Pic Comes out of north jersey.
> 
> Butternut? Beech? Elm? (Ok fridge) Alder?
> 
> - chrisstef


Hickory?


----------



## terryR

Wow, wold love a ride that had 6000 horsepower! Only if you can put tires on it; I'm too afraid of the water.

Had to refurbish my fav pipe. Sand with paper in tiny circlular motion, add black dye, sand the next grit in straight lines, rinse and repeat.


----------



## terryR

I hate how the photos are reduced-quality here; is that a thorn growing out of the tree trunk, Stef? Locust? Man we have some nasty locusts here! Three-pronged thorns that stick through lawnmower tires with ease.


----------



## terryR

green ash tree?

try this website;

https://www.arborday.org/trees/index-identification.cfm?TrackingID=404


----------



## jmartel

Interior even has some pretty good woodwork on the inside. Most boats aren't that nice inside, but every now and then you get people that put a bit of an extra effort to make it look good.

Kitchen









Captain's seat


----------



## TheFridge

Shiver me timbers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Needed narrower face trim. Cut the bead off, wanted to put it back. M. Crannell beader to the rescue.


----------



## TheFridge

Throw me some beads mister.

Have finally determined I can't finish #1 saw without #2 in place. So. It begins again.


----------



## chrisstef

Ash looks like a strong possibility terry. Although the pointed tips of the leaves are boogerin me up.


----------



## TheFridge

It's alder.

#2 done. Very quick. Had to wipe a spot.










Love those one wipers.


----------



## TheFridge

Someone needs to post something so I can send some homosexual innuendo their way. I'm bored.


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe something self administered?


----------



## bandit571




----------



## Slyy

Needed more light so I can see the otherwise hard to see. Does that do it for you Fridge?

Man, only been since the beginning of the Semester since I checked in, glad to see its still reasonably busy.
I always forget how much school generally sucks, damn education.
Buddy answered a Craigslist Free ad for "some shop lights" turns out it was 56, 4 bulb T-8 fixtures that a business replaced with all LED ballasts.

Jarrett, I can speak to the Delta. The one in your picture looks an awful lot like a 40-CL, and if so it's basically the Flagship/Largest offering that Delta had, has a 3HP single phase motor, I'm not sure it was offered in 3 phase. It's a beast of a machine.


----------



## woodcox

Do you what the fruit looks like stef? Of coarse you do. The even pinnate leaves and bark look a lot like a western soap berry tree. I've seen both pointy and a more rounded tip. 
What was dude thinking? How high was he to think the puppies at Pitney weren't gonna notice. The brown team hasn't dealt since the nineties. Double the cost and risk?

Nice work smitty.

I made a box instead of cutting the grass.










And tricerati?


----------



## TheFridge

I'll work on my self flaggelation TOF 

Jake, Those parabolic lenses suck. You should try pulling a couple off and checking it out. One thing I'm never hurting for is used lights. They're usually spoken for or I strip them of lamps and ballasts. I love free stuff that bandsaw is a hoss. Delta 20"er?

His shirt in the mugshot ties the whole thing together  "screw you guys"

One day I'm gonna hunt a triceratops down with a .50 cal and mount it in my living room.

Screw your deer, elk, and moose. I gotta friggin dinosaur bitches.


----------



## Rarebreed68

We spent Friday afternoon and most of Saturday scraping popcorn ceilings, pulling carpet, and beginning demo on the kitchen for the parsonage remodel. 


















The job difficulty level being increased dramatically by having to do the work standing on our heads.


----------



## Rarebreed68

More shots from yesterday. No guarantees they won't be upside down too.



















Ceilings throughout the house are being scraped and a few areas patched. Then we will spay a light orange peel texture, before painting them.

Carpeting in all living areas except the bedrooms is being replaced with a floating wood floor.

I'm running crown in all living areas, plus building new kitchen cabinets from Alder with raised panel doors. We are building 42 inch wall cabinets so we can eliminate the soffett and the crown will finish off the top of them.

We also have a bathroom to gut and reptile, sheetrock, and paint.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Finally got a chance to set up the new sawhorses. They claim to have an 1100 lb. rating and seem to be very sturdy. Setup is quick and easy. I'm pleased so far. They fold down small enough to slide under the toolbox on my truck, and I can make a work bench top for them as well.


----------



## TheFridge

I've had to work in an upside down job trailer once. It's weird having to step over lights and keep to the joists so you didn't step through the Sheetrock.


----------



## DanKrager

Question for the farriers or wanna be farriers in this thread. This tool was sold as a scorp, a carving tool for scooping out chair seats, bowls and the like. It is brand new, a makers mark I've never seen before with a deer in a circle and W-OL stamped beside the circle. Along the deer's back inside the circle is "FW?" where ? might be an incomplete E or a lower case c. It doesn't resemble a Pfeil scorp of similar size except for size similarities and a curved cutting edge. The finish is rough and the sharpening angle is 45° and not sharp at all. The "hang" angle of the handle is markedly different from Pfiel.

I'm asking because a visitor to my shop who keeps horses asked what I was doing with this tool, and claimed that one just like it was used by a farrier in cleaning her horses' hooves. So now I'm wondering… I couldn't find anything like it in lists of farrier tools. The loop knives and hook knives I seen and am familiar with, but this has me wondering. Any ideas?

Lacking further definitive information, I'll probably sharpen it as a scorp and see if it holds an edge.










DanK


----------



## jmartel

Flew back home a day early yesterday. Had a toy waiting for me.










Gonna enjoy using this thing.

Because I can't sit still I decided to make a storage cabinet for the shop today. Have 1 coat of finish on. Just using the dreaded pocket screws for shop furniture stuff that doesn't matter. Will probably do another coat on the doors/outside. Max size you can get out of 2 sheets of ply (including doors) is 82"Hx40"Lx14" deep, for future reference.










Also, it's definitely getting to be springtime. The shop is being engulfed.


----------



## summerfi

Dan, I used to own a horse breeding farm (up to 16 horses at a time). I did all my own trimming, but not shoeing. I'm quite familiar with farrier tools. I've never seen a tool like that used by a farrier. I don't see how it could be used to clean out a horses hooves because the area that generally needs cleaning out is the recess between the frog and the hoof wall. That tool wouldn't be able to get in there. I think it's a scorp.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm definitely leaning that way, Bob. Thanks for the input.

DanK


----------



## summerfi

Link: https://www.rlarson.com/shop/woodworking/scorp/


----------



## DanKrager

Near perfect match! Same lines on the same shape handle, same ferrule, same cap, same rough finish, etc. Bet this is Austrian made, my tool and what you pictured from the same shop, different labels.

DanK


----------



## DLK

Because "Hirsch" translates to Deer, I think its a scorp made by the german company Hirsch see for example https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/hirsch-scorp.aspx Their logo is a deer in a circle.










Acording to Highland: Hirsch carving tools are regarded by many as Europe's finest woodcarving tools. Manufactured in Germany continuously since 1780, the Hirsch tools are professional wood carving tools, second to none in performance and quality. Hand-forged of Germany's finest high carbon tool steel and tempered to a Rockwell hardness of 61, these carving tools will remain sharp during long periods of demanding professional use.

They are my favorite. I can't tell the difference between "two cherries" and "Hirsch".


----------



## jmartel

And the cabinet is up, along with some of the clamp racks. Calling it a night.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks Combo. That further confirms that this is indeed a scorp. So I'll spend some time dressing it up.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Wow, a quesiton about horses, AND I know the answer! 

Wife has been teaching me how to clean hoofs and put on harnesses the past 10 days. The hook on a farrier's tool is much smaller, like this,










Sweet No.4 JBronze.


----------



## terryR

Time to make more spoons; Proxxon power carver for the bowl; rasps for the rest.










Hey DonK, got any more Apple to trade?


----------



## summerfi

Building windows the old fashioned way. Can you imagine what they would cost if windows were still made like this?


----------



## terryR

Hate to admit it, but we replaced all the beautiful hardwood windows in our 1870's home. The glass was so old it had bubbles in it and a wavy surface. Now we have boring plastic windows. But they are so air tight, we cut our heating bills in 1/2, and no longer have so much noise from outside the home.

Still have the original windows if anyone wants to come get them. I've no idea what to do except make small display cases and use the old glass in those.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, you could use them to make cold frames for growing plants. Extends the growing season. Or, if you have a bunch, make a greenhouse.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, making a window like that is one of the shop activities I hope to accomplish someday. Too cool.


----------



## theoldfart

This weeks agenda
Close today and get the keys.
Unpack the car
Give the house a quick wipe down/ vac 
Refrigerator arrives tomorrow 
Moving truck arrives Wednesday 
The rest of the week unpack, unpack unpack …....


----------



## DLK

> Time to make more spoons; Proxxon power carver for the bowl; rasps for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DonK, got any more Apple to trade?
> 
> - terryR


Send me a P.M. or email *in a couple of weeks*. Right now I have everything packed up for the move…on Thursday!
So I am in a panic right now and all my apple has been moved already.


----------



## ToddJB

So much movement on this thread (in more ways than one)


----------



## terryR

Will do, DonK.

JSmart, no gardening for me. I simply hate it. And I'd have to fence in a cold frame just to keep the friggin' goats and horses from stepping on it. 

Cannot keep our JDeere mower running this month. A new PTO switch last week, now nothing works at all.


----------



## summerfi

Nothing runs like a Deere…except when it doesn't.

Terry, I'm curious to know more about your Proxxon power carver. Is that the thing on the right side of the picture?


----------



## AnthonyReed

JLilacs those flowers smell wonderful. They were blooming in Julian when I went up to visit my mom, I love them.

Thanks for all the pictures guys.


----------



## terryR

Bob, the main problem with our Deere is my lack of knowledge. 20+ years in open heart ICU and I know nothing about how to maintain lil engines. 

The proxxon is a sweet tool; I haven't used it in 5 years or more since being turned onto hand work. Holds little 2" diameter tools; chainsaw, carbide burrs; sandpaper. variable speed. They make a newer version that is reciprocating and holds chisels. I've used the thing to carve a dozen small bowls and scores of spoons, so I think it's sturdy.

This looks the most similar to my tool:

https://proxxon-us-shop.com/collections/hand-held-power-tools-115-v-1/products/longneck-angle-grinder-lhw-e


----------



## DanKrager

Bob, there is a deadman switch under the seat that kills the engine if the PTO is engaged or the tractor is moving and the driver doesn't put enough pressure on the seat. It is vulnerable and I think mine is about to give me a problem. If you leave the PTO engaged, the engine won't start even if you are firmly planted on the seat. I use that feature for security because it's pretty easy to hot wire a tractor, but the thief would never figure out that the PTO is interlocked, even if he is familiar with tractors.

Another feature your mechanic may not know about is that the 3 cylinder rice burner diesels use a thermistor to control something…I forget now. it's $0.50 part that is hidden behind the fuse panel and if it fails the tractor won't even think of starting. It acts like the fuel pump has failed, so any mechanic not in the know will try very hard to sell you one, but it won't solve the problem. I rewired mine and mounted it in the fuse panel with tabs so it can readily be replaced if it fails again. But of course it hasn't failed.

17 years and still going strong with about 1600 hours trouble free on this 4400 compact. 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

I need to get a ride on mower. Mowing an acre with a walk behind sucks.


----------



## DanKrager

I spent quite a bit of time fettling the Hirsch scorp. Man, that steel is HARD. I had to resort to diamonds to hone the thing because the green micro-chromium compound wasn't touching it. But it cuts well now and the steep hang angle works much better with a 25° bevel instead of a 45° bevel. Pretty rough finish on the thing, especially compared to the highly polished Pfiel, but the cuts are what counts and it will definitely cut. I believe it will hold an edge very well, though that remains to be tested.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Jmower, I sometimes walk mow our 1.5 acre yard while the Deere rests in the shed, just for the exercise. I think of it as doing something productive while exercising.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

The new shop










We are getting used to being in a new house. Every switch has some sort of automatic function.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(Is anyone gonna tell Kevin there's a car parked in his "Shop"?)


----------



## theoldfart

It is?


----------



## TheFridge

Kev. Cars have very durable paint jobs for a reason 

Todd, I see your cross slide and raise you a unisaw  (yeah. I know you have 5 but let a fella dream )










I figured one day I'd use a tool that had been squirreled away. That day has come.










Also found this floating around. Needs a cleaning and some UHMW tape on the bottom but it works well.


----------



## DLK

Fridge. You have very pretty machines. But I think you have to paint that Dewalt planner blue and white!


----------



## TheFridge

I've been thinking about giving all my machines the business  really need to get machines together and get some work done.


----------



## Tim457

I too want to make some windows the old way some day. Terry display cases sounds like a great way to put that cool old glass to use.

Todd you're planning to learn hand scraping to get those ways dialed in too, right?  Hah, looking sweet though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Old, wavy glass is difficult to cut cleanly. Lots of waste. Even variations in thickness within individual pieces.


----------



## terryR

^never thought of that. Will use a tile saw. And use pretty wood to hide the edges of the glass.


----------



## Mosquito

Can't wait to see shop progress OF. Glad you made it there safe


----------



## chrisstef

What mos said ^. Congrats kevin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Kev!


----------



## ShaneA

Strangely enough, Fart's cross country haul seemed pretty painless and smooth. Amazing how just watching form afar and not putting any effort in on my part makes things seem easy. Monumental effort on your part Sir. Very impressive!


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats, Kev!

Fridge, looking great man! Do you have a shaper? Where did that sled come from?

Tim, I'm going to rock it as is. There is absolutely wear on all the surfaces. But at this point, I'd be the machine is still more accurate than I can run it. Believe me, I'm tempted; but, that's getting in over my head, I think - especially without a power scraper.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Kev! When does your stuff arrive?

Nice work Todd and Fridge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He said Wednesday Duck.


----------



## chrisstef

Pupdate - Finn finished up her puppy 101 course. We've been continuing with the loose leash walking, look command and started in on sit and stay. She's doing great with the sit and stay. Im able to put a treat on the floor and tell her to stay until i give the OK command to go and get it. She's still growling over her food however. We're still hand feeding most meals but a quick test today and she growled again so we took her food away. Act like an ahole and we'll treat ya like one. We've got a meeting with our trainer on friday to offer us some further instruction as to how to handle the situation.

Round 2 of puppy training starts with the trainer on 6/2. We'll be going over sit, stay, come, stop and leave it. So help me God we will have an obedient soldier of a dog. If shes not acting right after round 2 of training we may boot camp her while we're on vacation at the end of July. She'd spend a full week with the trainer in a kennel where she'd get 4-5 lessons a day. Aint gonna come cheap but imo, it'll pay for itself quickly.

Im not sure if she's just displaying puppy behavior, testing her limits or whatever but we're determined to get through it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Such a cute pup, Jr. is getting big.

Thanks for the update. So strange she that is still protecting food. How often do you feed her?


----------



## DLK

Well self moving is fun. I order a 20 foot U-Haul, they tell me last minute that I have to pick it up in Marquette a 2 hour drive. So I had to enlist a driver to drive back my pick up . Plus I have to leave a day early to get it. I talked them into 100 extra miles 20% off and 2 extra days. But still what a PITA. I hope to post a picture of the packed up shop. There are other issues with drop off, but we will see.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls

That old glass is valuable on resale market. Buddy of mine was paying 60$ a pane from Germany for glass like that for the restoration of a civil war era house.

Todd, no shaper. Barely use a router as it is. Sled came from a pile of spare parts in one of our older wood shops. I have another one that similar but it's just the gauge with the overhead clamps. Scraping sucks.


----------



## chrisstef

She gets 2-2.5 cups twice a day Tony, but plenty of treats in between. Its funny because after her first backhand to the mouth she takes toys and treats very gently but is still acting up in regard to the food. Im wondering if its because shes starting to lose her baby teeth. The hard kiddle could hurt while she's inhaling it.


----------



## ToddJB

Look at her - and Nathan is getting huge.

Fridge, yeah, the one you pictured is a shaper sled. They go for some grande cheddar. The other you described is designed for a table saw.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Tony!

Moving woes Don, sorry bud. Hope it gets better for you.

Stay strong Stef. Did she come from a litter where she had to fend off other pups?

We are leaving for a week next Wednesday. Going to drop our dogs off at a boarding place. They need their kennel related shots and I set up an appointment for tomorrow at our small animal vet. I checked my fridge and had the shots, but they expired in 2012, so…


----------



## chrisstef

She did duck. I think it was 6 or 8. I had the same thought too. We set up a quick evaluation and meeting with our trainer people for friday.

Its funny. I just turned on the central AC for the first time. She immediately put her ass right over the vent. Gonna be a sheepdogs best friend this summer.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Good to see you made it tof. Nice to have a blank canvas for the shop, but moving still sucks.

Hope the extra training helps with the pup stef. I had a blue heeler mix that tried that a few times…my natural reaction kicked in too quickly every time. He decided not to guard food any more.

Hope your moving adventure smooths out for you Combo.

Machines are looking good fridge, and I've got some lumber porn for you.

Just spent the afternoon unloading my lumber delivery. 








20 sheets 1/4 in birch ply, 4 sheets 1/4 in Alder veneer ply, 30 sheets 1/2 in birch, 2 sheets 3/4 in birch, and 360 b.f. 4/4 Alder.


----------



## jmartel

Making kitchen cabinets, Rarebreed?

Threw together a workbench for the garage tonight. Still need to make a sacrificial hardboard top, add some edging to the top, and build a cabinet for the lower area to hold the parts cases and have some extra drawers. Also, I need to tear down the bench vise on the right side and get it all cleaned up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

jquestion, how do you post pics? This is how yours show up on my laptop browser:










EDIT: Disregard, just loaded. I have no idea why it took so long…

EDIT 2: A workbench build requires a Bondo pose, right?


----------



## jmartel

Not yet completed, Smitty. Still a bunch of work to do on it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A bunch? What'll it take ya? Fifteen minutes? Don't be coy JGetIshDone.


----------



## jmartel

I got a solid week and a half as a bachelor coming up while JWife goes on a trip. Work will be getting done. Not sure that I can get much done on it today, and Jwife's birthday is tomorrow so that's out. So, Saturday is my guess on when it'll be done.

Then I just need to make an assembly table, enclose the wood storage area, hang new doors in the house, work in the garden, tape/mud a hall closet, demo the little bedroom, put a new sink in the first bathroom we worked on (used the old one, bowl is cracked apparently), do some BBQing, and whatever else I can think of in my spare time.


----------



## ShaneA

That punch list is probably a good 10 months worth for me. lol


----------



## jmartel

I've got 2 punch lists hanging in the house. Nothing I mentioned is on it other than maybe the closet and demoing the bedroom.


----------



## Mosquito

Still slowly making progress on the shop… got my 3 Keen Kutter wall decor moved out there. Small steps. 
Here's the two ads I bought at an MWTCA meet last year I think? Maybe 2016, can't remember


----------



## TheFridge

Shaper sled? Sweet. It'll see some use for odd cuts.


----------



## ToddJB

> Shaper sled? Sweet. It'll see some use for odd cuts.
> 
> - TheFridge


http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1543


----------



## chrisstef

We had a line of tstorms roll through last night that just devastated some area. Driving through the towns of hamden and bethany today there were trees everywhere and telephone poles that were splintered like i never seen.

Heres a pic as i was leaving the office last night


----------



## AnthonyReed

New Hampshire is the new Oklahoma.

Hope all your people are okay Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Its connecticut but whatever


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn, I knew that.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Yes Jmart, I've got to build kitchen cabinets for the parsonage remodel and I'm finally starting the cabinets for my kitchen. Good looking start on your workbench. Enjoy the bachelorhood.

Nasty looking clouds Stef. We've been getting some rain, hail and wind here too, just not quite as severe.

Cool displays Mos.

Picked up a new to me Triglide Monday. Been getting to do a little riding between rainstorms by using it to go to meetings with clients. 









It's a '13 model with 18k miles. Runs like a dream.


----------



## TheFridge

> Its connecticut but whatever
> 
> - chrisstef


Ditto 

Todd, it worked like a champ to cut shims. I think there may be one more where I got this from. I might have to partake of it. Might put the miter gauges hardware on the incra.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob made me try it. Fettled the Wing Taber / Fairhaven adjustable sash plane and made shavings tonight for the first time.



















Way too difficult to get that result, so something (or two) needing further adjustment if smaller muntins are in the future.


----------



## jmartel

> Picked up a new to me Triglide Monday. Been getting to do a little riding between rainstorms by using it to go to meetings with clients.
> 
> It s a 13 model with 18k miles. Runs like a dream.
> 
> - Rarebreed68


Saw a couple Harleys tonight with a reverse trike thing going on. 2 wheels up front that leaned together on a parallelogram mechanism. Was at a monthly motorcycle meetup in Seattle.

These:

https://www.tiltingmotorworks.com


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tilting motorcycles looks like a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## jmartel

I think they're mostly aimed at the people who can't ride a normal motorcycle anymore. Similar to a normal trike kit. Or a Can Am Spyder or Polaris Slingshot. I wouldn't buy one now, but if I had a disability or something that stopped me from riding normally then I might buy one.


----------



## summerfi

Looks great Smitty. You're on your way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Bob! That video you posted showed a very tailored sticking board that would be a key to consistent results. Plus a coping plane, and jigs. Oh, and that cute litte flush cut saw. So much to track down / figure out.


----------



## TheFridge

Bob = Enabler


----------



## bandit571

Made for the top of the Dungeon Shop's Storage Dresser….plywood panel was used instead of glass…









Stanley #45 was used..









And assembled..









One of these days, I may buy the "Mirror-image" sash cutter….as Stanley made a cutter for the other side of the sash molding…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking straight-grained stock is even more critical to sash cutting with the 45 that with a traditional sash plane, based on those pics. No mouth and all that rot. Might give it a try, nonetheless.



> Bob = Enabler
> 
> - TheFridge


No kidding.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Smitty. Nice work.

Would love to see the double irons.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks good so far Smitty!



> One of these days, I may buy the "Mirror-image" sash cutter….as Stanley made a cutter for the other side of the sash molding…
> 
> - bandit571


Or flip the stock…


----------



## Tugboater78

40 in 2 months, so…


----------



## DanKrager

Isn't one of the uses for the slitter gizmo on these moldy planes to at least establish a split line, if it can't part all the way through, for parting off the finished muntin molding from an easily held wider piece? If the grain is straight enough, like it would have been in days past when old growth stuff was likely used, splitting is fast and doesn't waste the saw kerf. In that case, wouldn't muntin strips be cut 90° to the sash piece Smitty is showing? That would be possible with a 45 but not with a wooden plane as shown. That means the muntin strip could be molded on both sides of the board, then parted off, finished.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Wait, Tug, gonna be a daddieo?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Tugger!


----------



## Tim457

Thats some sweet molding, Smitty.

Congratulations indeed.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, Tug, she just wanted a back rub, man.


----------



## chrisstef

Back rubs are not just back rubs. My old lady sniffed that one out years ago. Congrats tuggernuts! Maybe you can hit up Woodcox for some advice.


----------



## bandit571

No. 7 or No. 8?









Very simple etch?









No mention of any Sons….









May need a little work on the handle?









Nib was snapped off, long ago…..
$4 at a garage Sale this morning…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I found a saw like that one, Bandit, it'd be off to Bob's Montana Mountain Resort faster than you could say "split nuts." Nice find!


----------



## chrisstef

nice score bandito


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, congrats.
Stef, glad the weather missed you.
Smitty, damn that sash molding looks good.

Unpacking the house continues, refrigerator delivered, waiting on washer/dryer.
Web connection later today.


----------



## summerfi

Bandit, if you decide to sell/trade that saw let me know.

Kevin, when do we start seeing some sawdust?

Congrats Tug!


----------



## theoldfart

How you like my new shop?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Shelving solution seems inefficient, and seating looks painful, but otherwise looks great!


----------



## chrisstef

> ..... and seating looks painful, but otherwise looks great!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


But you can fit 4 Fridge's on that stool


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats Tug! I told my wife no more kids after I'm 40 which is rapidly approaching. She's younger so of course it's less of a concern for her, but we've got just enough already. Friend of mine had his last (3rd) at 44 and he constantly looks whooped, it's amazing how something that consumes so much money, time and planning can bring such joy and frustration (with an emphasis on the former) all at the same time.


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Tug!


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Tug!



> But you can fit 4 Fridge s on that stool
> 
> - chrisstef


Waiting on the Fridge response to that, hehe!


----------



## TheFridge

4? You do me an injustice sir.

Left saw is done but for ZCI. Need some electromical stuff for the right and put a piece of ply in the middle.










I think I need a break from refurb/restoring. I have this to finish, a 20" bandsaw Getting brazed now, and at work I'm working on 2 cabinet saws, 2- 14" bandsaws, 2- 6" jointers, a shaper and an OSS in a flooded shop class. I'm about refurbed-out.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Congrats tug. The molding looks great Smitty. 
Jmart, the tilting front looks like an interesting design, but I'd have to wonder about durability and reliability. 
There is a company from CA that does reverse trike conversions for Goldwings, Harleys, and Beemers, they don't tilt and are about 3 time the price of the one in your link.

Kind of fun to see what all shows up at the rallys, but makes you wonder where some folks get their money.


----------



## jmartel

Meatfest.










14.5lb prime packer brisket as it currently sits. Hope I don't eff it up.


----------



## bandit571

That saw does have a "7" stamped/etched under the Henry Disston stamp on the saw plate. Might be a No. 7?


----------



## Mosquito

That certainly does sound like a lot of work, but looking good Fridge.

On a related note, for you old machine, and/or electrical motor aficionados:

I'll preface this by saying I haven't dug into it too far, as I had to leave it for now.

My bandsaw is no longer working. It's got a capacitor start motor, and will not start up. No hum, no noise, nothing. Flip the switch and it just sits there. If I get the motor spinning then turn on the power, still nothing. The last few times I used it, it would start real slow like. The bearings in it seem good, as when I spin it with no belt on it, the thing spins easily and smoothly.

I haven't had a chance to get out the multi meter and start checking continuity, but that is the next plan. Anyone have any gotcha's or ideas to check other than general continuity? The part about it starting slow prior to this has me a little concerned


----------



## TheFridge

Not working now part is confusing but I'd check cap first before pulling it apart and checking the centrifugal switch. If it didn't smoke I wouldn't worry too much about checking windings until after you check the 2 easy things. I'd probably check continuity on the switch first and foremost.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang jmart. Stuffin that kettle full of delish. Thats a long smoke. Id plan 12-16 hours. Little less if ya wrap. Id assume a long long stall at 160 if ya dont wrap. Hours like. Especially if its real fatty between the flat and the point. This is all book knowledge though.


----------



## DanKrager

Along with Fridge, I recommend checking for burned off contacts in the switch. I had an old magnetic starter switch fail because one set of contacts was burnt off! It was a three phase switch being used on a single phase unit, so there was an extra set of contacts, and after I moved the wires over, it behaved like a new switch, which it essentially was. Nothing was wrong with the motor, it just wore out the contacts from being switched on and off so much.

I've got a 10 HP that just hums, so there is a problem in the starter circuit. Either the centrifugal switch didn't close at last shutdown, or the capacitors are shot. Checking them tomorrow.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> Dang jmart. Stuffin that kettle full of delish. Thats a long smoke. Id plan 12-16 hours. Little less if ya wrap. Id assume a long long stall at 160 if ya dont wrap. Hours like. Especially if its real fatty between the flat and the point. This is all book knowledge though.
> 
> - chrisstef


I figured on 16-18 hours. Got a new thermometer coming in tomorrow as well for it. Worst case scenario, I put it in a cooler with closed jugs of hot water for a little bit. Will probably put it on around midnight tomorrow night for a Saturday dinner.


----------



## chrisstef

Get er done jsmokedog.


----------



## duckmilk

> Will probably put it on around midnight tomorrow night for a Saturday dinner.
> 
> - jmartel


Midnight? When do you sleep?


----------



## TheFridge

When the meat is done… when the meat is done…


----------



## Mosquito

Continuity through the switch is good. None when it's off, but there when it's on. Neither blade has continuity to ground (though that would have tripped the breaker, I hope lol)

lol sanity check:
Plug in to different outlet: Works and sounds great. Hmm k, try original outlet. Nope. Alright… check Lathe (same circuit) nope. Check GFCI, tripped. Hmmm ok… I had the table saw working earlier on the same circuit, wonder if that tripped it… but I shut that down with the switch, so I wouldn't think so? Though I thought the bandsaw tried to kick on the first time, so maybe something happened and that tripped it? Not sure why though… Weird.


----------



## jmartel

> Midnight? When do you sleep?
> 
> - duckmilk


When I'm dead.

Have to go to Alaska next week short notice. So I won't get quite as much done on the house/shop. But I should still knock a few things off the list.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Had to try it.




























I gotta say, it was easier than using the sash moulder.


----------



## bandit571

Quieter, too….


----------



## DanKrager

Awesome looking sash work there Smitty!

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Dan. Still thinking about your slitter concept, just may give a try too. My limitation is coping the ends, thought, and layout. More research needed, might need a formum post dedicated to sash making…


----------



## Mosquito

From a lot of what I've read, the slitter was most often used for splitting sash off from the stock. I've not yet had great success with the slitter, only used it 3-4 times. Didn't work so well in oak, but worked alright in pine. Poplar wasn't the greatest either. I think it's very dependent on grain.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

lots of early bird posting this am here-

happy friday to all


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's two or three more times that I've tried it, I think. And my impression then was grain orientation had to be, in a word, perfect. Cutting sash on the faces of boards vs. the edges is the specific part of Dan's idea that's interesting. Simplifies work holding, maybe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always fantastic doings coming out of that shop of yours Smitty, thank you.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Mike I had a 7am meeting, so I've been at work since 6:30 today. Gotta do something to not think about the fact I'm at work that early lol

Also, bandsaw update. After resetting the GFCI, bandsaw worked again. Still a little sluggish to start, but I took blade off, all that stuff, and it didn't seem to be a whole lot different. But, one time when turning the saw off it popped, and tripped the GFCI again. Thinking I'll be digging into the switch and making sure it's still good. May be contacts related… but it did work last night, and I got done what I needed to


----------



## ToddJB

Sluggish start could be capacitor too.


----------



## TheFridge

> Sluggish start could be capacitor too.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ditto.

GFI might be going bad. They don't like motor heavy loads.


----------



## Mosquito

Good info, I'll do some investigating. It's a 20a GFI, and other larger motors run fine on it, so I would think it would still be alright. It only tripped when the motor popped. Need to do some diagnosing


----------



## TheFridge

Gotcha. There's a small chance a winding is grounded. Pull the plug and check continuity (hopefully none) from hot or neutral to ground. I have a compressor with a shorted winding but it still works so I roll with it.


----------



## Mosquito

There was no continuity between ground and either hot or neutral. It only happened when I was turning it off. Hopefully I'll have a chance to take the switch apart and find something in there. That will have to be a problem for next week though. It's cabin time


----------



## duckmilk

I'm happy you have Fridge and Todd helping you out Mos. If I was there, we would have both received a jolt by now 

Sad news. I just found out today that the local brewery that I have helped out during bottling sessions is closing 
((


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, I can't take credit for the idea. I read it some place many many sleeps ago. Tried it and it worked reasonably well in straight pine. The slitter will follow the grain unless it is razor sharp, so using it depends on what you want to do with it. If the grain is straight enough, then slightly dull works because all it has to do is separate fibers. Think of it like scoring glass, don't really need to cut clear through, just score deep enough to get the job done. They can go pretty deep with the long bevels they have. I've sharpened mine razor sharp so they won't follow the grain so determinedly.

Another trick for muntin coping is to cope before cutting the molding. You know how long the muntin is going to be (precisely), so cope to that before molding and separating the molding strips. Makes for very accurate and tear out free copes. Note that you have to cope across the thickness of the board, so clamp it up firmly with some short blocks on either side of the board so the coping cutter has long grain entry, cross grain, and long grain exit. If you have a router or shaper set up, just cope both ends then cut the molding. Rinse and repeat. Otherwise you cope with a, um, coping saw. 









DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Another day done and so am I


----------



## chrisstef

Smooth n steady kevin. No need to overdo it now. Good for you.


----------



## jmartel

Brisket went on at 3am this morning. Currently sitting at 148 deg. Will probably wrap it in another hour or two.


----------



## theoldfart

'kay, smooth and steady. Got it Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

#JDedicatedToTheMeat

Mos, can you plug it into a different GFI and see if it does the same?

Getting closer. Still need a pc of angle bolted to the back to attach outfeed, an enclosure for VFD, new motor cover and DC attachments.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin forward to seein your meat jsmoke.

Atta boy fart.


----------



## ShaneA

Saws are looking sweet.


----------



## chrisstef

Show me the meat


----------



## DLK

Moving Photos:

*Old shop space*:









*New shop space*:









*Shop in a truck*:









*It was a tight fit up the driveway*:









I was supposed to get a truck in town on Thursday. But late Tuesday I get a call that I have to drive 2 hours to get the truck in Marquette. So I had to arrange someone to drive me down to get it. and lose half a day in the process.

Loaded up the truck on Wednesday evening and Thursday Morning. Cleaned up and got on the road at 2pm Friday
almost made it with out incident, but I tried to take a burger king. I may have to pay some damages to the truck.

Now unloading. I've called "2 men and a truck" to off load the 600 pound bandsaw. (after removing rails, table, trunnions) Well there sending three men for $200 for an hour. It was loaded for $75 using a wrecker.

Busy unloading befor it starts to rain.


----------



## chrisstef

Moving sucks. A lot. A real lot.

Im gettin new neighbors any day now. Someone was rippin out carpet there this morning.


----------



## TheFridge

You aren't gonna know what to do with all that space


----------



## theoldfart

Don, glad you arrived in one piece. Our house is unpacked and put away. Can't say the same for the shop, it's going to take some time.


----------



## jmartel

Brisket for days. Total of about 15 hours of smoking, plus an hour of rest. Took it to 201 internal temp before holding.










The flat got a bit dryer than I had hoped (although still amazingly good), but the point was super moist and awesome. Bark isn't the greatest. Leftover flat is going to go into chili or mac or cheese probably. Also made Jalapeno and Habanero poppers to go with it while the brisket was resting. I'd rank it just under the beef short ribs I had done. Maybe another try or two and it would be better.


----------



## TheFridge

I am a heretic. I hate brisket. Does nothing for me. Does look good for brisket.

I think I can see why you might call yourself chubby now


----------



## DLK

Thanks kevin.

Say does anyone have advice on surface mounting the electrical boxes?
How do I start the connection when the panel is not surface mounted?


----------



## chrisstef

Put a lil bend in the conduit? ^ 
I used wall mounted clips to get the clearance off the wall i needed to meet the surface mounted jboxes.

Nice brisket work jmart. Theyre tricky lil bastards. Fine line between amazing and a lil dry. Id eat your meat.


----------



## TheFridge

The panel cover is flush with the face of the wall?

^i seen em.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhhh ^. Flush mount. That oughta be a pain.


----------



## DLK

> Put a lil bend in the conduit? ^
> I used wall mounted clips to get the clearance off the wall i needed to meet the surface mounted jboxes.
> 
> - chrisstef





> The panel cover is flush with the face of the wall?
> 
> ^i seen em.
> 
> - TheFridge





> Ohhhh ^. Flush mount. That oughta be a pain.
> 
> - chrisstef


I think I got it figured out. Line 1 adjacent to the panel (west wall) First box on the line has romex running out the back of the box under the wall to the panel. Then I surface mount the rest of the line for the other couple of boxes.
Line 2 North wall. I run out the top of the panel behind the wall, then across the ceiling or along the rafters to the start point. Then drop a surface mount down the wall to the first box on the line. All 220 lines exit the top of the panel travers the ceiling and are dropped down inside surface mounted conduit to an outlet box. Each 220 (two at the moment). Each 220 will be on its own circuit.

I have a headache now from moving stuff off the truck. Boy I sure have a lot of heavy crap. Only dropped the planer/scroll saw combo but they seamed unharmed.

second line


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I haven't even touched the shop stuff yet. Just about done with the household stuff. even got my sound system unpacked and set up. Put away five cartons of LP's and five cartons of CD's, that stuff was heavy. I'll start on the shop sometime mid week.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Good looking brisket jsmokering. 
A friend of mine has a reverse offset smoker. There is a square firebox cut into the end of a piece of 36" casing. It has a 3/8" thick plate welded solid under the grate that the meat goes on. At the far end of the casing, there is a 6" diameter hole cut in the plate. The smoke stack is on the same end as the firebox.

The design gets twice the work from your wood. The heat must travel the full length of the pit, then the smoke and heat come all the way back down the pit to exit the smoke stack.

When we cook brisket, it goes on for 6 hours with the pit at 250*. After 6 hours we pull them off and wrap them in foil. We keep the pit temp at 250*, and cook them for another 6 to 8 hours. 
They come off and rest for 30 min. to an hour before we slice them. We get a good smoke ring, lots of flavor, and they are extremely tender and juicy.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Here's what's on the grill this evening.










Still have some pouches of potatoes with onion and jalapenos to put on.


----------



## DLK

Makes me hunger. There is no restaurant open late on Sunday that I am willing to bike to. I'm without a car because I drove the u-haul truck down while my wife drove back up. She'll be back down with me in a week. Well there is Burger King.

I think she didn't want to be here for the wood shop unloading. All unloaded except for the 600lb bandsaw the three 13 foot hemlock 4 by 4's, the 4 twelve foot 2 by 12 Douglas fir and some miscellaneous inconsequential lumber, a metal cabinet with some boxes in it and the 5 by 24 by 108 inch workbench top. I have hired expesive "2 men and a truck" for tomorrow.

*Kevin* I am just planning ahead. I need to get cabinets up and some tools in them so I can walk around in the shop. Hence I need to get the walls up. It will be faster to put walls up and then surface mount the electrical boxes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love those metal awnings on houses.

Demo likes to pack the meat in his cheeks, chipmunker.


----------



## TheFridge

If you are covering the wall with Sheetrock or ply or some kind of covering you can mount boxes and use romex in the wall. It's the easiest and cheapest way in my opinion if you know what's going where. If you don't. Then surface mount pipe and boxes.

I'm a huge fan of having everything recessed. Cleaner looking installation.

Edit: one of the worst things ever: going to sit down on a toilet when the seat and lid are down and squishing your junk.


----------



## chrisstef

It's Richard Munker.

My weekend highlight was raking out this former abomination of an infilled koi pond. Hammys are tight. Busted my wheelbarrel. Planted a climbing honeysuckle.










Nathan hit the ball, in play, in all 4 at bats today. It was their first game of coach pitch. Dads proud.

Dogs still an ahole. Shes in her testing us out and thats mine phase. Wife took her to the trainer on friday so they could take a peek at her little growling while eating thing. Wifey gained a ton of confidence and insight. Her and our trainer gal clicked. Weve got two weeks of homework. Main focus is hand feeding with a slip leash on her. Growl once, correction via leash. Growl twice, bigger correction, lunch is over. My food. You dont eat unless you get it from me. This will also help with food begging down the line.


----------



## DLK

> If you are covering the wall with Sheetrock or ply or some kind of covering you can mount boxes and use romex in the wall. It's the easiest and cheapest way in my opinion if you know what's going where. If you don't. Then surface mount pipe and boxes.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of having everything recessed. Cleaner looking installation.
> 
> - TheFridge


I don't see how its easier you have to measure and cut out holes in the plywood, but I agree recessed is cleaner looking. I also am not clear on where it all will go, particularly the 220's. I could just put a recessed 110 box (of 4) every 8 feet say. Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## duckmilk

Don, I recessed all of my outlets and most of them were spaced where 2 plywood sheets meet at a stud, so cutting the holes was pretty easy. If it doesn't fit quite right, it is easy to trim the hole to fit. The outlet cover hides a lot of mis-cuts.

Yay Nathan! Sounds like you guys are figuring the pooch issues out pretty well. Those things take time and patience.

That looks like a week of food there Rarebreed. What are you growing inside the tire, herbs?


----------



## TheFridge

Just by experience that's all. Usually by the time I'm finished mounting pipe and boxes I could have all the nail on boxes up and wire jumps in place. The main thing with in-the-wall wiring is pre drilling all you studs and corners at a consistent height. After that it's easy.

Don't let me talk you into something that doesn't make sense for you. If you're unsure then pipe is probably the way to go. Stub a couple pipes (1/2. 3/4. Doesn't matter) out of the bottom and 90 them out of the wall. I'd recommend doing 2-3 up and out the panel as well. This is assuming the panel is in the areas and will likely be covered. If it won't be. Then you can do that part anytime of course.


----------



## DLK

Actually the panel is out side of the shop. The shop is a L shaped room inside of the 3.5 car garage (2.5 stalls wide but extra deep). The panel is in the garage but not in the shop although with in a couple of feet of the shop area.
Also I think I will place the outlets bottoms at 48" above the floor.


----------



## Rarebreed68

"That looks like a week of food there Rarebreed. What are you growing inside the tire, herbs?"

It should last most of the week. We have a hectic week coming up. Having food cooked and ready to pop in the microwave saves us on the temptation of hitting a fast food joint. 
Most likely a weed growing up in the tire. I need to get that moved to the storage shed.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, four for four. Awesome.

Don, I'm pushing most everything to the side and assembling four rolling racks. They should hold everything not in a tool chest. Then get the bench re assembled and start building proper tool storage. if I haven't kicked the bucket by then then I'll start finishing projects that currently in process.


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit going on..









Headboard..still need a padded panel made and installed….short rail is to keep this big ( Queen sized) frame from falling over..onto me. 









Rails have "housed tenons" plus a groove to house the panel..









Might be a few days, before I can add any "notches".....


----------



## jmartel

Added the cabinet to the garage workbench today. Need to pick up some 1/4" ply to separate the parts bins. It's all dadoed for it already. Center portion will be getting drawers. 6 Tall bins on the left, 10 thin bins on the right. Need to grab a few more cases to fill it up, then put wife on fastener organizing duty. Also got the vise mounted, but it needs cleaned. Old Victor 4" vise.










Used Home Depot pre-finished ply. Actually some nice stuff. It was better quality ply and cheaper than their unfinished Birch that I used for the storage cabinet in the shop.

Travel up to Valdez for work on Wednesday, then heading up to Denali NP for a couple days over the weekend before coming back home.


----------



## ToddJB

I made a wallet.

Doctor told me I needed something significantly smaller in my pants.


----------



## DLK

You keep your wallet in your back pocket?


----------



## woodcox

"Busted my wheelbarrell." I'm assuming it was her wrists? Dammit DEMO!

I saw a girl at the park being dragged around by about a one year old English sheep dog. An unruly beast.

Congrats Tug! I hope it's a boy for you both. All girls right now, correct?

My little girl got her casts off and now has to wear splints for another six weeks. We do some therapy three times a day to get some movement back and have to see a therapist once a week. Still extremely painful for her but, she is managing well so far. They measured about 30 degrees up and only five degrees of movement down after the casts were off. Doctors say she has Kienbock's disease, avascular necrosis of the lunate bone in both wrists. Rare in kids, girls and to have it in both wrists. They are waiting the six weeks to X-ray her again and maybe MRI. I and the wife have been a mess.


----------



## theoldfart

Woody and Mrs Woody, hang in there. Sounds like the wee one is a trooper. Sending best wishes for a positive outcome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poor darlin'.

Good thoughts to you Woodcox.


----------



## chrisstef

Its always the wrists woody. Lost her goin down the hill. Stay tough brother and my very best wishes to your family.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto to all the support statements to the Woody fam. A tough road, stay strong!


----------



## ToddJB

My land, Woody. I was unfamiliar with Kienbocks, so I did some reading, that sounds really hard man. I'm sorry. Does this affect her finger movement too or just the wrists?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Prayers for your family Woody.

Work bench is looking good jmart.

Headboard looks plenty solid bandit. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## theoldfart

Shop organization continues










How would you interpret *This end up*?


----------



## DLK

You will be happy to know that after returning my finally unloaded 20 foot U-Haul truck including the 600 pound bandsaw I returned home by bicycle 5.5 miles in the pouring rain with brakes that would not stop me from entering into traffic. I had two close calls. The insurance I took covered the damage to the truck I caused when I hit the eve of a burger king.


----------



## summerfi

^ Oh the things we do for the love of woodworking.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, glad your safe. Riding in the rain is not a lot of fun, bike racing in the rain is even less, bike riding on ice will make you pucker something fierce.


----------



## DLK

Unloaded:


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, did you sell the house yet?


----------



## chrisstef

Bondo stenosis


----------



## DLK

Kevin: Thanks. Been a long time since I rode a bicycle.

BigBlock: No it hasn't sold. Do you want to buy it?

chrisstef: Exactly.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I take it you moved the bench assembled?

I'm taking advantage of mine in its disassembled state to add retractable wheels.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Woody, very hard to hear that news. Best wishes from me.


----------



## duckmilk

> I made a wallet.
> 
> Doctor told me I needed something significantly smaller in my pants.
> 
> - ToddJB


My wife tells me the opposite


----------



## duckmilk

> The main thing with in-the-wall wiring is pre drilling all you studs and corners at a consistent height. After that it's easy.
> 
> - TheFridge


^What I did, I placed mine at 38" to be above my wall benches.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you fellas.

Only affecting her wrist movement so far, her finger movement seems normal with no pain there.


----------



## Mosquito

I know it was over kill, but when I was drilling for the wire in my shop, I used a scrap 2×4 with a screw through the middle (width wise) at 18" from the end. I used that to mark (place 2×4, hit with hammer, move repeat), and then drill all my wiring holes. Made it all straight and clean (covered up now, but I know ;-) ). Also makes future planning easier. Need to drive a big screw into the wall for, say, shelving or lumber rack? I know exactly where my wires are.


----------



## jmartel

Mos, I'm pretty sure there's therapists out there that specialize in those kinds of issues.


----------



## jmartel

Brisket mac and cheese is definitely a good use of leftovers. That is all.


----------



## DLK

> Don, I take it you moved the bench assembled?
> 
> I'm taking advantage of mine in its disassembled state to add retractable wheels.
> 
> - theoldfart


No I disassembled the bench. It was a bitch to do. The legs and rails went together easily but not the top. The top was a loose fit when I put it on but somehow became very very tight. Then it was a bitch to assemble. Extraordinary tight fit. I thought I would wake the neighbors with the pound and cursing. Maybe I should put on wheels too.


----------



## DLK

If my were empty it would be easier to do the wiring, but is chock-a-block full of boxes. So my thought is get the walls up quickly so that I can hang cabinets, racks and shelving, unpack and put away tools. Thus giving more and more room to move around. Once all set up I can surface mount electrical boxes where I need them and move them if I change my mind. Not as pretty as flush mounted, but perhaps more pratical.

Also I am with out a car until my wife arrives next week. I can get the plywood delivered and get it up while I wait.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, I used bottle jacks to get mine apart.


----------



## DLK

How will you get it together?

I wish I had the bottle jacks, but I think they would have just lifted the bench off the floor. (Your design is different.

My bench top sits on 4 blind tenons.

The top would first slide down on the back tenons but not the front. I pull it up adjust a little and it would slide down onto the front tenons. This repeated for about half an hour until I had the brilliant idea of placing a section of 2 by 4 on the tenon shoulders thus allowing the top to slide down only 1/2 inch. Then I could center and pound the top on.

There was a draw bore failure I noticed just before I took the bench apart for shipping. I am fixing it now. It does not affect the function.

Some how the wood has moved: shrunk or expanded causing the difficulties.

I will not move again …. I hope.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I turned the bench over on it's top. The bottle jacks fit between the top and the leg stretchers. I'll re assemble the same way. The top is on saw horses. I'll assemble the legs and stretchers then fit that assembly to the mortises and dovetails in the top.


----------



## DLK

I thought maybe I have top and bottom stretchers. so bottle jacks would not have worked. Well I think I am learning something about wood movement.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up supplies to make a woodwhisperer style assembly table. Hoping I can knock that out this weekend.

Like so:










Should be about 4×6'.


----------



## TheFridge

Good luck to her woody. That sucks.

I drill my holes weiner height. Unfortunately I go through a lot of masonry bits.


----------



## Tim457

Wait, you're not done yet Jmart? Does that design use a torsion box?

Wow Woody, that's rough. Hang in there.


----------



## jmartel

Yes torsion box. No to being done. I decided that sleep was more important for some reason. And I had to work on my trailer a bit.

EDIT: Here's the plans
https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com//files/assemblytable.pdf


----------



## 489tad

Stay strong Wood family.

I too was going to say JMarts not finished the bench.


----------



## jmartel

> Stay strong Wood family.
> 
> I too was going to say JMarts not finished the bench.
> - 489tad


Tonight's project. Drawers won't go in there until probably next week as I'm waiting for slides to come in. Last night was hanging 2 new doors. Something I'm not so great at. Also had to take care of some garden stuff. Got dive bombed by our eagle before it went over across the street to terrorize the neighbor's chickens again.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nope Don, we closed on our property in SC at the beginning of May. The kids are getting out of school next week and I really would like to get an offer on our house ASAP. We dropped the price last Sunday (36th day on market) and that's generated more interest but we're in a bit of a holding pattern until this is sold to get building (what we actually want) on our property. I was hoping the shop would get more people interested but I don't think our realtor is putting forth the effort she should or could be in marketing. The video she shot was too date specific referencing the open house 3 weeks in and seemed more about her than the house. Not too mention on Zillow it's hidden down in the house details vs. up top with the pictures as every other properly executed listing I've seen. She also got the shop dimensions and other details wrong, so frustrating!


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, It's definitely time to get another agent. Don't waste any more effort on this one!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

> BBY, It s definitely time to get another agent. Don t waste any more effort on this one!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


+1, when you've got one job it's best not to f' it up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Problem is we've got her for 90 days. She's a former colleague of my wife so she we trusted her and she gave us a deal (I think) with a 5/4% commission when everyone else was 7/5%.


----------



## jmartel

Having to replace my drill again. First time I was using a 2" hole saw bit and the whole thing started smoking. Got it replaced for free at big orange. Now the replacement is grinding whenever I put any sort of torque on it. I can drill stuff and drive screws still, but anything larger than 3/8" in wood and it'll grind.

Grabbing a beefier drill that should be more robust hopefully. 3rd times the charm maybe? Everything else Dewalt that I've had has been great. Not sure what is going on with these drills. Impact driver has been great even.


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, I'd say a frank conversation is in order irregardless of "discounted " rates. A drop in commission does not imply a drop in service level. Our agent here for buying a house needed that sort of speech, and it worked. There's nothing wrong with expecting a good job.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, wanna be like Smitty?

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=193830

or like Mos?

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=193829


----------



## AnthonyReed

You said "irregardless".

Yes, Todd. Yes he does.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks OF, ironically just got off the phone with her and the couple that took a look this afternoon apparently liked it based on their questions, including some about the shop. They're also from just one city over where taxes on every level are higher, the streets are all crumbling and the schools are about the same so hopefully being more familiar with the area as a whole will let them better understand the benefits of here vs. there. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Id love to Todd but Dover, NH is about a 4 hour ride from Connecticut. I missed out on a $25 alien head maybe 2 years ago. Im an idiot.

This work stuff is killin me.

Might as well drop in a pupdate. Finn's still a bit aggressive during meals. We took her to the trainer a week ago to get some help. We've been hand feeding her with the slip leash on and only after she's been exercised / walked. The idea is that the exercise reduces the fevered pitch of meal time as well as a dogs natural instinct to hunt for their food. When she walks, she's "hunting". Then we get home, i put the food bowl on the counter and make her sit and wait while i get a handful of food. I lower it to her level and say "OK". She's then allowed to eat from my hand. During the feeding we try and pet her to let her know its ok, we're not here to steal your food and its all right to have someone touch you while eating. She growls, she gets a leash correction. Growl again and we take the food away. It's been getting a little bit better but its going to be a work in progress. The next step is to hold her bowl about 6" from the ground while she eats. No growling at that time and she trusts us.

Aside from the food stuff she's doing really well on her leashed walks. Our goal is a completely loose leash with no tension on it while she heels at our side. Not in front of me or behind me, right at my hip. Its gone from an easy 200 corrections on a mile walk to 40 or 50. She'll sit and stay while i put treats on the floor and will only get it when i say OK. Also working on lay down and come. All treat based work.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Stef, wanna be like Smitty?
> 
> http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=193830
> 
> or like Mos?
> 
> http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=193829
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd-when I click on those links my Safari browser warns me that it isn't a secured site?-interesting glitch maybe on my end-just a heads up in case the web address is hacked somehow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That's your punishment for using Safari.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww. Cute evil little pooch.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't believe anything in New England is 4 hours away.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> ^That s your punishment for using Safari.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Don't be a hater, Tony! It's not you.


----------



## DLK

Took a break from shop build and decided to assemble the new drill press. 
It calls for lubricating the worm gear with "light grease".

What is light grease?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Vaseline?
.
..
(I have no idea)


----------



## theoldfart

Don, try white lithium.

Todd, a sizable portion of Maine is way more than six hours away, it took us six hours to go to Acadia NP from our home in Western Mass.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been 8 hours up into unchartered township #9 in Maine. Closest town was Millinocket. "Ya cant get there from here" is bout the best way to describe it.


----------



## DLK

Found an auto zone that was open and close to bike to. So dashed out and bought wd40 brand of spray white lithium. Thank Kevin.


----------



## jmartel

Furthest into Maine I made it was Moosehead Lake. Maine's one of the few places on the east coast when you can get pretty far away from everything.

4 day weekend. Woop. Time to get some serious work done.


----------



## Mosquito

I saw those two as well Todd. Really good deal for anyone who can get them. I was strongly considering an alien head when I was looking for a planer, but the only two I found around here were $300 and $375 neither had motors :-O


----------



## summerfi

BIG yard sale here tomorrow and Saturday. I'm getting rid of some junker tools and trying to sell some hardwood lumber. But 95% of the junk is stuff the wife drug home from other yard sales and never used. It's nice to see a bit of open space in the basement again. There's a certain feeling of freedom when you get rid of crap.


----------



## TheFridge

Any good handle material Bob-o?

JDrillerKiller, 20v? All plastic? The makita s are solid. It could a 6" hole saw like a champ. For a good while at least.


----------



## DanKrager

Summerfi, I know the feeling of freedom from accumulated stuff. I've been engaged in a major shop purge and rearrangement. It's taking forever because there is SO much stuff. I already have a 1 ton flatbed truck nearly full to take to auction. The better stuff will go to ebay or be offered here. For example, I have a Stanley #20 so the Stanley #113 will be up for grabs. Got the 25" wide belt sander tuned up and ready for a new owner, etc. etc.

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Props to you Stef for all the work you're putting into training that pooch. Most people just neglect the training and complain that their dog is a jerk and yell at it or hit it. I have no experience, but from what you've said it sounds like you're doing the right things just have to stick with it.

Selling your lumber, that's heresy, Bob. What are you selling? Curious even though I have more than I need right now too.


----------



## Tim457

Also looking for tips on replacing a dirt rake handle. It's one of those where the wire loops back so it's doubled up and a little wider. The problem is the person that used it last at the school lost the ferrule. Any better ideas than using a hose clamp? I don't imagine replacement ferrules are sold at the Borg. Lastly I see some advice where people saw kerfs down to the bottom of where the wire sits so that the ferrule bends the wood together to hold the wire loop in. Good or bad idea? Strong enough?

Oh and New Holland Brewing White Sour Ale is pretty solid.


----------



## ToddJB

Wood identification time.

A buddy's dad is trying to sell his late brothers furniture. He was told that these tables were all redwood. Thoughts?




























This one looks like just good old pine to me.


----------



## DanKrager

Pipe couplings make pretty good ferrules. The traditional method of getting a tang permanently stuck to the wood cavity is to heat the tang red hot and force it into the wet hole. Instant bond if the fit is right to start.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Middle two are definitely redwood, Todd. Not sure on the others

Fridge, I got a Dewalt DCD991B. If I have issues with this one then I'll get a Milwaukee. I wanted to keep the same battery style I currently have.


----------



## summerfi

> Selling your lumber, that s heresy, Bob. What are you selling? Curious even though I have more than I need right now too.
> 
> - Tim


Tim,
I have more elm and maple than I know what to do with. Some of the maple is highly figured. Also have some locust, box elder, and lesser amounts of a few others. These were all sawed on my saw mill. Much more than I will ever use in my lifetime. So I thought I would try to sell a little at the yard sale if I could. The interest has been minimal. Not many woodworkers in this area I guess.

Here's a pic from the yard sale. This is a a tiny fraction of what I could sell if I wanted to. Maybe I'll put an ad on Craigslist later. The yard sale has been frantic today. They started coming at 6 am and still coming at 1 pm. We've sold a ton of stuff, mostly junk. Most of my junker tools have sold. I think we're well over $700 in receipts so far.

Edit: The image function is not working at the moment, so I can't post the picture. Sorry.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul Bob.

Just picked up 8lbs of pork butt and 9 lbs of pork belly. Its goin down on Sunday. Rain or not, stef's smokin.


----------



## ToddJB

If the stars align there be a whole lot of ginger in my house tonight.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## JayT

> If the stars align there be a whole lot of ginger in my house tonight.
> 
> - ToddJB


BRK taking a vacation?

That's quite a bit of lumber, Bob. Are there enough woodworkers in your area to make the time and effort of yard saling it?


----------



## summerfi

Apparently not, Jay, since it hasn't sold. This was kind of a test. I'll put it on Craigslist in a day or two. I've sold a little wood that way in the past.

Almost 4 pm now and the yard sale shoppers are still coming.


----------



## jmartel

Torsion box glued up. Just need to add hardboard top and maple edging. Then, make the base for it. Will also be functioning as a TS outfeed table.


----------



## 489tad

> Furthest into Maine I made it was Moosehead Lake. Maine s one of the few places on the east coast when you can get pretty far away from everything.
> 
> - jmartel


Late to the party. I knew a girl from Fort Kent. That was a heck of a one time drive. My wife is from Mexico ME.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd. It's alder. 100%.

Bob, I'm interested in figured blanks for saw handles if you feel like mailing.


----------



## summerfi

OK Fridge. Let's talk after a bit. I'm kind of maxed out to the gills right now.

We had people coming to our yard sale from 6 am to 6 pm today. Now it's starting to rain. We covered what we could. Have to do this all again tomorrow. I'm bushed.


----------



## TheFridge

Roger that bob


----------



## ToddJB

Us hobbits vs them Philistines.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like a good time, Todd. Enjoy.

Here's where I stopped for the day. Tomorrow is doors, drawers, putting a maple edge around the top, and putting finish on the top. Lower cabinets are pre-finished ply.


----------



## bandit571

Headboard got assembled this evening..inspite of itself









Gray fabric over 1" thick foam, on a 1/2" thick plywood panel….working to pin the joints..









Trim things out, tomorrow…


----------



## JayT

Great pic, Todd.

Looks like Little Red is quickly becoming Not So Little Red


----------



## TheFridge

Todd. No hanky panky when the wives go shopping. You must resist.


----------



## jmartel

If you need charcoal, home Depot and Lowe's have theirs for half price this weekend. $10 for 2 bags. I grabbed 5 2-packs. Should last me the rest of the year. Lowest price I've seen so far.


----------



## TheFridge

Just made it to Mississippi on the way to Gatlinburg. Birthplace of the mullet.

Another couple hours and we'll be in Alabama. Birthplace of incest.


----------



## DLK

^ LOL


----------



## summerfi

Yard sale is over. We had 50 mph winds just before dark last night and soaking rains throughout the night. Everything was soaked this morning, and we just gave a lot of stuff away. I ended up selling $70 worth of lumber, which was a small portion of what I had displayed. I'll put the rest on Craigslist. Tomorrow we'll have a "free" day, and hopefully people will drag off most of the rest of our junk.


----------



## TheFridge

Old lady was driving so I could nap. I woke up all of a sudden to the feeling of something touching me inappropriately. That's when I realized we crossed the state line into Alabama.


----------



## rad457

> Just made it to Mississippi on the way to Gatlinburg. Birthplace of the mullet.
> 
> Another couple hours and we'll be in Alabama. Birthplace of incest.
> 
> - TheFridge


I thought that was Arkansa? Guess I am not too familiar with finer points of American culture?


----------



## TheFridge

No andre, Arkansas is the birthplace of sheep banging.


----------



## theoldfart

That's why the sheep are nervous !


----------



## rad457

> No andre, Arkansas is the birthplace of sheep banging.
> 
> - TheFridge


Only place I get nervous is around Quebec! Some rather strange customs? Maybe some strange stuff in Calgary?


----------



## AnthonyReed

There's no hate here Smitty.

That's cool Todd!

On this new phone I cannot edit the file size of pictures in the gallery (why they removed that feature, I haven't a clue). Going to have to find a work around so I can post pictures here.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes TOF exactly 

Them thar mountains sure are smoky


----------



## terryR

[comment removed by admin]


----------



## chrisstef

9 lbs of butt. 3 lbs of burnt end pork belly. Get cha smoke on.

Here we are at the stall. Belly bites get sauced and covered in alum foil for 2 hours then on the grate for 30 mins. Butts get wrapped and a drink of cider vinegar. See ya again at 200 degrees.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't flash that around me. I'll hurt it.


----------



## jmartel

Decided to surprise Jwife when she gets home with a remodeled hallway. Painted the crappy standard tan house selling walls, ripped up the flooring, and putting down new flooring. Just have to finish up the floor tomorrow, and then put trim up before she gets home.


----------



## TheFridge

That should be good for a double dose.


----------



## FoundSheep

That will be an awesome surprise!


----------



## Handtooler

Super remodel. I'm quite sure she'll be more than just pleased.


----------



## jmartel

Finished for now. Still need to replace 3 more doors, and put up crown. I'll have her putty the trim and touch up the paint on that this week.


----------



## Handtooler

Magnificent improvement!


----------



## chrisstef

Id double dose ya if ya did that to my house jmart. Nice work!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Left out the hard part Jmart. Who is doing the transition strips?


----------



## jmartel

> Left out the hard part Jmart. Who is doing the transition strips?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I'm going to mill them up myself out of walnut. there's differing elevations making pre-made ones not ideal.

Moved on to batching out drawers. 15 of them in this photo ready to be glued up. 5 on each side of the assembly table, and 5 going in the garage workbench.


----------



## theoldfart

New shop organization is going slow









While the bench is apart I'm putting on wheels. Also chamfered the underside of the dog holes. My holdfasts were slipping sometimes.


----------



## chrisstef

You got a layout done kevin or ya just wingin it?

Also. That pic. A benchtop, right side up, sitting on saw horses, holding up the carcass and legs. The woodworkers rubix cube.


----------



## theoldfart

1. Wing

2. Bench top upside down, legs right side up

3. Next step. flip leg assembly

4. Call Son and Son-in-Law to flip aforementioned bench when assembled.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Left out the hard part Jmart. Who is doing the transition strips?
> 
> - Hammerthumb
> 
> I m going to mill them up myself out of walnut. there s differing elevations making pre-made ones not ideal.
> 
> - jmartel


That's how I have always done it.

Just to confirm that I'm a slacker, I had one of my men install a new tub surround and floor in one of my baths.

















Not so much that I'm lazy, just have not had a lot of time.
Going back to SF tomorrow. Last trip I hope. I'll be in Jmartville around the 5th. Then I get to go home and pack.


----------



## smitdog

Gettin ish done around here, makes me feel like a slacker… Hope everyone had a blessed holiday and took time to honor those that gave all they had.

Went to a sale Saturday that supposedly had lots of hand tools to find that they started the sale on Friday and almost everything was gone, darn retired folk  - I did manage to snag a set of 4 Marples chisels for $5 and a Stanley 358 miter box with saw for $10, so not a total waste! I would have had fun at your sale Bob!


----------



## AnthonyReed

#blessed.


----------



## CL810

What is this?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I wondered the same thing.

Smitdog, a sawbuck for a #358 with saw is You Suck material.


----------



## ShaneA

I worked on some wainscoting this weekend. I started with the two over one design, but got to thinking I might like the one over one a bit better. I only have the two over one installed in the kitchen now, about 15lf. I since I didn't glue it, I should be able to take it back to one over one. What do you guys think?


----------



## JayT

I like the one over one better. Only a small part of that reasoning is because I won't have to stand on the wall in that room. ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I prefer the look of the one over one.

Are you nesting Shane? Wainscoting gets the chicks.


----------



## chrisstef

One over one is my call too.


----------



## ShaneA

Wainscoting does get the chicks…who knew?

One over one it is, I was leaning that way, thanks for the help fellas!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Switch that outlet out while you have it open. New is new.


----------



## chrisstef

Evil dog update ….. ********************head bit me this morning while hand feeding her. Drew blood and a decent amount of it too. Caught me right on my index finger. Kept my cool for the most part. Grabbed her by the scruff with my left hand and hoisted her clean off the ground, eye to eye so she could see my anger. She's headed for a 2-3 week boot camp with the trainer. Aint comin cheap but its her / our last hope before she's relocated. I just cant figure out where the aggression is coming from but im hoping our trainer can. Im disappointed.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, Cujo! Hopefully the investment pays off. Respect for all you have done thus far.

I know T, that outlet is pretty new too. But I have been switching to the rectangle kind. I guess I might as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have saintly patience Stef, pup would get hurt if I bled due to its malice. I love animals, truly, but f*(k that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, looks outstanding, and very familiar.  I like the one v. one as well.

You have the patience of a saint, Stef. That dog woulda been barrel rolled in my house, I must admit.


----------



## rad457

Got bad news about our Pup, enlarged heart and a murmur, going on Med's twice a day, only 12 years old, mid life just like me? Sucks to get old sometimes.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, from what I know about dog training from my service dog training niece, a lot of so called dog training is BS. By nature dogs live in a pack where the top dog earns his spot by defeating soundly any challengers. Sometimes it's bloody and the challenger is damaged for life. A challenger attempting a second challenge risks his life and relationship with the pack. There is none of this "good boy" stuff in the pack. You either follow the leader or you get the tar whipped out of you to within an inch of your life. Don't confuse that with being abusive. It's what they understand, their native language. Good luck.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

My little dog knows who the dominant one is.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya DanK. There's a hierarchy for sure and its handled within the pack by dominance. Ive asserted myself early in regard to that. Ive pinned her down one her back just like mama would. Ive hoisted her by her scruff just like papa would. I tell her to sit and she'll sit. I tell her to stay and she stays. So i think she understands her position in the pack.

I feel like she's displaying an innate reaction to guarding her resources. Like she has to fight or hunt for her meals. She's just protecting was she thinks is hers. "Im hungry and no you cannot have a bite of my tasty breakfast". What she's not getting is that im her source of breakfast so we need to break that desire to protect, because nothing is hers, its all mine and you will get it when youve earned (worked for) it.

She'll be headed off to boot camp on Monday for 10-14 days and it aint gonna be the Ritz lol. The guy were using is a big breed trainer used to working with rotties, shepards, pits, etc. He also fights MMA on the side. Last time he brought his 10 month old shepard into a puppy class he pointed to the floor and that dog laid there without moving and didnt take his eyes off his owner the whole time.

Its her last shot. She displays any further aggression ever again and shes outta dodge.


----------



## rad457

What some call "Training" others may correctly call animal abuse? Sounds more like a NFL Dog Fight Club.


----------



## AnthonyReed

<whimper>


----------



## ShaneA

How does the dog interact with Nathan? I am guessing no run ins with him because he doesn't feed it? But hate to see the dog snap at him, especially about the face.


----------



## chrisstef

Shes been really good with him. Hes def nof feeding her but she'll take treats really gently from him. Shes knocked him over a few times while they were running outside trying to herd him but thats kind of expected imo. She'll also take commands from him.

The whole thing is kinda strange.


----------



## JayT

Hope it works out, stef. A good trainer should be able to get it taken care of. Kind of strange how food aggression affects dogs. Ace didn't care, but his sister from the same litter was very protective of her food.

Jay got a shiny new toy.










Should help with metal fabrication. I'm ready to get back to plane making.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, horizontal bandsaw with a table?

Note to self; don't try to analyze tensioner position on a band saw without a blade installed! Dumb, dumb, dumb. Did I mention DUMB.


----------



## TheFridge

Wow that is a sweet idea.


----------



## JayT

Close, Kevin, it's a portable band saw with table. One of these:










They are common on construction sites for cutting rebar, conduit, unistrut, pipe and a variety of other materials. Fridge is likely very used to being on the end of one, as I see more electricians use them than any other trade.

I was looking for a small band saw to cut metal and wasn't coming up with any good options that didn't take up a lot of room until running across this idea. There's a lot of people making their own tables, but I didn't feel like reinventing the wheel, so bought a really well designed one from Swag Off-Road

Way faster, more accurate and less tiring than using a hacksaw when cutting out parts for planes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stef, you're one of the good dog owners. My sister is a vet and she's seen em all from dogs & cats with a trust fund to those who are "cared" for by truly despicable people. Sorry you got bit, glad you're working with her. BTW, I'm reminded of why I want no pets!

Jay, I've had a porta-band for half of forever and I've wanted one of those stands for some time, just can't justify it without a specific project in mind. I've already divulged myself too heavily on stuff I thought would make certain tasks easier, like a 24" planer, but often end up being underutilized given the investment and space my impulse buys consume .

Good news on the home front, we have accepted an offer that's contingent on the inspection earlier today. We'll see tomorrow afternoon if it's all good or if they're going to nitpick more than I'll tolerate.


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, great news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## theoldfart

Work on the shop is progressing. The Roubo lives!










The top has landed 









and voila










FYI, I'm impressed with Rocklers bench casters.


----------



## TheFridge

And no hips broken in the process. Well done sir.

Jay, never saw one before but that puppy definitely fits a certain need in my shop.


----------



## TheFridge

When I want to keep my kids occupied for a bit I go with ol trusty.

Give the big rocks to smack small rocks. Works every time some of the time.










Of all the stuff we did in Gatlinburg they'll probably remember rock smashing most.


----------



## jmartel

That's pretty much how I envision Terry making his knives.

Coming into Summer #2 with the fruit trees and we are already starting to get some fruit.

Apples









Peaches









And Pears









Drawers are installed on the garage workbench and the assembly table










And the Assembly table has half the drawer fronts and the doors on. Hoping to finish everything up on it tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

#JGitRDone


----------



## jmartel

Bondo pose soon on the workbench. Need to finish it off and get more parts bins to fill in the empty slots.


----------



## bandit571

I don't think I'll do a Bondo Pose on this one..









Boss wanted a Weather Gray finish to the pine. Queen sized 4-poster..









Padded headboard and all..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Terry making knives image.


----------



## TheFridge

> Ha! @ Terry making knives image.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I finally got it


----------



## terryR

Good one, JFunny. Only thing missing from the photo is some quality chert and a big box of band-aids.

And I can help with both…Fridge watch yer mailbox, dude.


----------



## terryR

Got my first warning from thecricket.
How many warnings before I have to worry, Fridge?


----------



## ShaneA

What did you did to catch a warning Terry…inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Seconded.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, she reads SoTS? Or did you step in it somewhere else, Terry? It's what happens when you venture out on your own!


----------



## terryR

the photo of Fridge's sister with the side boob, I guess. And mentioning how much fun incest could possibly be.


----------



## terryR

Smitty, I doubt she reads this filth. I bet someone here complained about the filth.

filth, flarn, filth


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Everyone enjoys our right to be not offended! Wait… no… that's not one of the ten, is it? Oh well, sounded good, anyway.

Good luck on your probation, Terry. You can get through this, buddy!


----------



## ShaneA

That seems pretty tame, I thought maybe you were trolling the innocents out in public. I found that pic pretty hot…lol


----------



## chrisstef

filth, flarn, filth … LOL! Have a coke and a smile and shut the front door!

Man, i remember watching Eddie Murphy Raw for the first time. My gut hurt for hours.

I got Mac-Donalds, i got Mac-Donalds, and you aint got none, cuz you on welfare and your fathers an al-co-haul-ic.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the typed support, boys. I was feeling kinda low for a few days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did someone from this thread report you?? Really? There's a little b!tch amongst us?

Please, if you can be offended, GTFO of this thread!!!! It's one little corner of the web you could kindly avoid, let us mock and taunt without you running to your mommy.


----------



## ShaneA

What is ironic about Raw was his bit on Bill Cosby. The nerve of the rapist to try to tell Eddie to clean it up. They should tack on additional hard labor to the effer's sentence.


----------



## terryR

it's hard to feel sorry for Bill.
just sayin'


----------



## jmartel

Sad I missed the sideboob.


----------



## CL810

I'm sure cricket's comments were just a suggestion. #Imisseditto, #postitagain


----------



## DLK

Ran wire for two 220 outlets, and so have bandsaw and dust collector running. Found a leak just on where the door way will be. Could not find it origin and have hired someone more experienced than me to find it and repair it.
Today wife arrives wit our truck towing our car. So so soon I can pick up studs and finish walls. Meanwhile cleaning up the house befor she arrives. I think shop air flow will be a problem. Looking into Mini-splits soon.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here's some rocks for your kids Fridge.








it might take them a minute to whittle thes down.


----------



## ShaneA

Fridge's kids would expect money to break those rocks Paul, lol. Better get Bill Cosby on the job.

Edit: I see Laticrete products on the job Paul…nice!


----------



## bandit571

...."It's the same old, same old Ball & Chain"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous stone.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Those are small ones. Here ya go:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## TheFridge

Terry, no more than once a year. I think they suspended my account once for about a month for bad behavior  something about an open handed slap to the mouth to correct marital problems. Who would've guessed it was frowned upon.

And we can also start a knapping sweatshop in my backyard. It would be a racket. I could recruit some nieces and nephews. Pretty sure my brothers and sister would go along if I give them a piece of the action.

Paul, my kids are like dwarves. I'm sure we could give them pickaxes and they'd have a Michaelangelos' David replica in no time.


----------



## chrisstef

Hobbiteses ^

Ill lend out the dog. Numb nuts was chewing on the bluestone hearth a couple weeks ago. She's trying every ounce of patience that i have.


----------



## Tugboater78

Back to boating.. last three weeks were a blur..
Started here









Ended here



















And lots of stuff in between..

Field trip with Jarretts class, Reds stadium and hall of fame









I got an owwie










Last day of third and fourth grades










Twin nephews starting a new journey










And lots more lj wont let me share..

Oh well


----------



## JayT

House is looking good, Tug, so are the kids. The finger, not so much.

How's the inside of the house coming?


----------



## Tugboater78

> House is looking good, Tug, so are the kids. The finger, not so much.
> 
> How s the inside of the house coming?
> 
> - JayT


Inside is next step, its roughly framed in, most of plumbing is done, no electric ( no available electricians, so it will be my job in 3 weeks, and electric company has to drop a new pole and transformer in yard, will be 3 weeks before they can get to it. Waiting on hvac guy to give us a layout plan so we can cut out or build up areas for him. After yhose thigs are done, insulation and covering up walls. Then floors, and paint and a hundred other things im scared to look at atm.


----------



## ShaneA

House is looking good Tug. Keep up the solid work.


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, how do you fix stuff on a boat with smashed sausage fingers? And if you need any electrical support just gimme a shout.

And terry, I'd trade a kid or two for some knives. It would be like an investment on your part that payss for itself with future knives.


----------



## duckmilk

Why did you drill a hole in your fingernail Tugger? ))
Nice work on the house!


----------



## Mosquito

Duck, to let the blood out from the looks of it


----------



## TheFridge

Don't know what you were drilling but you missed.

Had a helper drill a screw through his glove and into his hand. Screw wrapped up in the leather and it wouldn't come out. Without a drill that is. Luckily it was only a 1/2 screw.

I thoroughly enjoy watching my helpers learn for themselves. Especially right after I say,"I wouldn't do that with your hand on that side."

Good times


----------



## Mosquito

If I had to guess, judging from the picture, I bet he drilled the hole in his thumb nail on purpose. Looks like he smashed it and had a blood blister under there… Been there, did the same thing to relieve it


----------



## TheFridge

I was just being a facetious bastard  that is a wonderful feeling though. As long as you don't go into the nail bed.


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Fridge, no use for little kids around here. give me one that can help move 600 pounds of horse stall mats around.

yesterday I set up a new stall for my wife's lame horse. She loves the horse, rotten hoofs and all. And we live in a very wet environment, so the poor horse just isn't getting better. So, we trailer her 1.5 hours away to get care from an awesome girl. Constantly replace her custom-ground shoes. Work on re-shaping the landscape so water doesn't collect in puddles (with a shovel). I've also replaced $200 worth of garden hose that we have stretched across the street to supply critters with H2O…lots of splices and outlets. Not to mention trying to lift small bales of hay for the horse since we don't have a tractor.

holy crap. talk about a lifestyle change! No time for a shop life when you have horses.


----------



## TheFridge

Duly noted. Will take the oldest off ADHD meds and start him on creatine and protein shakes. Will inform you of progress.


----------



## DLK

Hey. Is there a good reason why I should run 20 A 110 circuits in the shop instead of 15 A circuits? I think all the bench tools (grinders/sanders/drill press) require at most 15A.


----------



## terryR

You da man, Fridge.

you think I'll get bigger if I stop taking MY meds?


----------



## Mosquito

> Hey. Is there a good reason why I should run 20 A 110 circuits in the shop instead of 15 A circuits? I think all the bench tools (grinders/sanders/drill press) require at most 15A.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Sometimes the extra headroom is nice. Maybe a tool triggered switch with a shop vac? Would stand a better chance with 20A than 15A. Less worrying about what's plugged in to which circuits


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Work on the shop is progressing. The Roubo lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I m impressed with Rocklers bench casters.
> 
> - theoldfart


Wow Kevin. Things are really moving along. That is going to make an awesome shop space. Just need to find another place for those skis ;P


----------



## terryR

> Hey. Is there a good reason why I should run 20 A 110 circuits in the shop instead of 15 A circuits? I think all the bench tools (grinders/sanders/drill press) require at most 15A.
> 
> - Combo Prof


well, I'm installing ALL 20A in my new shop, four feet apart (still in progress) because the receptacles cost a few dollars more, and my wife is paying for it.


----------



## Mosquito

All of the non-light 110v circuits in my shop are 20A as well Terry. I also installed them 4' apart, all around the shop, alternating 2 different circuits. Been happy with that decision so far.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd rather have that extra 33% capacity and a heavier duty 20A recept vs a 15A.

In the end, it probably won't matter because you can't use more than a couple tools at once. I'd just prefer to pull bigger wire because I can #12 for 15A and 20A ckt extensions in a pinch.


----------



## summerfi

+1 on 20A spaced 4' apart. That's how I'm set up.

Running some wood through the planer today just for kicks. The Powermatic is a horse.


----------



## Mosquito

Good lookin' stuff there Bob


----------



## TheFridge

I could use some curly maple for saw handles in my life. I can get 13/16 in different width easily but anything thicker takes some digging. You u ever get the itch to ship some blanks south of the mason-Dixon you just let me know Bob.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm with y'all on the 20A at 4'.
Nice Bob!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> ................................................... *and my wife is paying for it.*
> 
> - terryR


I gotta get me a wife like that ;P


----------



## jmartel

Me too. Although up until a few months ago she made more than me, so I guess it counted as her paying for my shop stuff.

Shop cleanup day, and making some short ribs. About 1.5 hrs in.


----------



## duckmilk

> No time for a shop life when you have horses.
> 
> - terryR


Truer words were never spoken, unless you own a dairy.



> I gotta get me a wife like that ;P
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Don't get in a hurry for that Bill, very little shop time 

Short ribs look good Jmart. I'm making red beef enchiladas and pinto beans for tonight … as soon as I get back from the store.


----------



## woodcox

Finished my swap item too soon. Now looking around for other stuff to fall in the box. I did get around to using some of my mom's lilac for a file handle. Hardly any color but it turns nicely and makes the shop smell good. I should have enough for a nice little set.









I'm about done with the little chest. I took it out in the sun for too long and the top pushed the finish out in places.










Very nice, Bob. I just ordered some tiger maple for a couple small tables that my mother's church would like built.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, my shop has to co-exist with our other vices (skiing, biking, hiking and camping)

As things are now









All of my mitre boxes came through without a scratch, just assembled the biggest one(a #16 Langdon)









and so it goes!


----------



## summerfi

WC, I like the shape of that file handle. Chest looks great too.

Kevin, I know it's a lot of work, but establishing a new shop is fun too, eh? Setting things up the way you want, improving on the last time.


----------



## theoldfart

Words of wisdom here…...... "improving on the last time." And that is the plan. I'm working on getting everything unpacked then I can design/build the necessary storage.


----------



## jmartel

All finished up.










Short ribs are definitely my favorite. More so than the brisket.


----------



## chrisstef

What temp ya run at smokemart?

Id eat those off fridges cajun kooley.


----------



## theoldfart

It was a good shop day, view from the shop when the door is opened.









Tomorrows agenda includes re-assembly of the MF bench drill, but for now a beer.


----------



## jmartel

~230-250ish the whole time. Took about 4 hours for these ones. Next time it needs more salt & pepper. Didn't put nearly as much as the first time. Somewhere in between is probably the optimum.


----------



## jmartel

Assembly table is "finished". Still need to move everything into the drawers, make organizers, hang stuff off the french cleats, etc. But that'll be an as-we-go thing. Closest door on the right holds my pancake air compressor, wired up on that light switch. Should make it much easier to use, and the cabinet quiets things way down.










Also moved the lathe up onto a platform on the left of that photo, and wired up about 8 more outlets. I had been working with only one for now, so it should be way nicer. Also moved out the last of my wood into the room next to the shop, so there's way more room to move. Needs a major cleaning still, but it's getting there.


----------



## terryR

damn, I could use one of those^


----------



## duckmilk

I like it Jmart.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sometime soon i need to convert part of this 50×50 tobacco barn into a shop… but time.. is short..


----------



## TheFridge

50×50.

Spurt.


----------



## duckmilk

> Sometime soon i need to convert part of this 50×50 tobacco barn into a shop… but time.. is short..
> 
> - Tugboater78


Build a shop within a shop. That's what I did.


----------



## chrisstef

Had to take 2 leashes, the hose, and a whole bunch of towels to evil puppys bhole after a full weekend of wifey being man down with the pukies. She toughed up and helped thankfully. Full size whoopie pie all matted up in there.


----------



## jmartel

Don't worry, Fridge. Your long wait is over. More nudis.

To give a sense of scale, that's a blade of eel grass. Maybe 3/8" wide?


----------



## CL810

Fantastic pics Jphotog.


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure they hung tobacco in our old barn for decades. The smell is overwhelming at times.

crazy scary stuff, JBrave.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Kev! Great view too.

Are those nudis eggs?


----------



## jmartel

Fish eggs. Not sure if it's eating them or not. Nudi eggs are way smaller. Typically looks like a ribbon.


----------



## jmartel

Well I just entered my first photo contest. We'll see what happens. The first photo I posted yesterday was in my submissions.


----------



## JayT

Good luck, jphotog.

If you could arrange for Fridge to be a judge, you'd be a shoo-in to win.


----------



## TheFridge

Love some nudis. You'd definitely win. My heart.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Hey everyone. Haven't been on in a pretty good while. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya. Demo is doing better now that he finally came out, thanks for checking in Billy.


----------



## chrisstef

Billy!

I do feel much better. Free like.

Evil puppy is off to training school. 10-14 days of stormtrooper training.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...fuggin dog, be good.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Since we can never have enough clamps, I thought I'd share this. 
https://smile.amazon.com/Bessey-BPC-H34-4-Inch-Style-Clamp/dp/B0012YNJRO/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ya_aw_od_pi

Hopefully the link works. They are Bessey pipe clamps for 3/4" pipe, and have the stabilizing legs on the bottom. 
$13.97per set, with free shipping on orders of $25.00 or more.


----------



## TheFridge

Do you really want to hurt. Me?

Do you really want to make. Me. Cry?

(I trying to let my sensitive side show)


----------



## Mosquito

New toy in the shop. And this one's actually new. Early birthday present to myself, though somehow all of it came out of my hobby money, so maybe it's just me buying a lathe…










I'm excited, as I've only used it a little, but it's so much better and subsequently more enjoyable than my old hobbled together lathe.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice. Sounds like your real birthday present from your wife is gonna be a chuck right?

Don't ever. Ever ever. Let yourself. Get gypped out of a birthday present. Cuz next thing you know. She's gonna expect you to buy your own present next year. And so on and so on.

She's slick. But you have to let her know you're onto her game.

It's time for big boy pants mos.


----------



## TheFridge

Big boys pants.


----------



## TheFridge

come back with a chuck, or don't come back at all.

I'm not doing this to you. She is. Remember that.


----------



## Brit

> Do you really want to hurt. Me?
> 
> Do you really want to make. Me. Cry?
> 
> (I trying to let my sensitive side show)
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah. I don't think that's working for you mate. 

I don't want clever conversation
I never want to work that hard
I just want someone that I can talk to
I want you just the way you are
I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew…


----------



## TheFridge

I will be that person Andy. I will. Just give me a chance.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fridge is giving sound counsel Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Sage advice from the Fridge. And a culture club reference with back up from Andy. You guys ….. (wipes a tear)


----------



## terryR

Mos, congrats on the new lathe! I'll admit, the vintage lathes are much nicer to look at, but I bet tooling is easier to find for a newer model. And a lathe is really a boring tool that simply spins; all the extra add-ons are the parts that let you work the wood IMO.










Pretty sure I have 3X the cost of the lathe in chucks, jaws, chisels, sharpening tools….and I bet you know. 

Stoked that my wife FINALLY agreed that I need a larger lathe. I sold a lidded container like this one a few weeks ago, and had lots of interest in the others on my table.


----------



## jmartel

Terry's new lathe setup:


----------



## ShaneA

They just turned a swimming pool…nice!


----------



## ToddJB

Come on, Mos! There are SO many good vintage options out there, and accessories are easy to get…...

You'll come around.


----------



## terryR

^that's a lovely tool.


----------



## bandit571

I'd watch out for ones like this..








I hear the belts are hard to find…










Overhead drive system…









They also used the same system for the drilpress..









Was at an Estate sale last year…and didn't have a truck to haul even the small stuff









Was too big for the van..









Maybe next time….


----------



## Mosquito

lol she's not off the hook for birthday presents, don't worry Fridge. I offered to take money out of our joint accounts to pay for part of the lathe, but she said she already bought something for my birthday lol

I ended up buying a Nova G3 reversible chuck on Amazon as it was cheaper than Rockler, and I had enough giftcards on my Amazon account to cover all of it.

Todd, I haven't ruled out a nice vintage lathe like that in the future, for longer stock. My previous lathe was an old duro I think, not marked but matched well with a duro. 1/2" plain shaft spindle made it difficult to find anything that worked well. I had a drive center and jacobs chuck from a shopsmith lathe that needed 1/2" to 5/8" bushings to work, and that introduced wobble. I've been watching lathes on craigslist for about 6 months now. A delta similar to yours has popped up a few times for $850 with no chuck and only a set of cheap craftsman tools, which was the price of the Jet I got (before tax). Otherwise it's a lot of cheap Excelsiors, Central Machine, or tube bed craftsmen lathes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why are you turning a cricket bat Todd?


----------



## Mosquito

lol I believe that was a wheel barrow fix


----------



## jmartel

I have that same lathe, Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

> Why are you turning a cricket bat Todd?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Andy laid up a dibbly dobbly and Todd had to take advantage.


----------



## smitdog

^That's for his "extracurricular" activities T, don't ask too many questions…


----------



## ToddJB

John Lewing has that Delta too. It's great. Powermatic, General, Walker-Turner, Yates all made similar offerings. And quite a few out there that made bigger options.



> lol I believe that was a wheel barrow fix
> 
> - Mosquito


Dingdingding. Though technically it was a new built, not a fix. Regardless good memory that was coming up on 3 years ago.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^....the weirdest looking cricket bat.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, seems like it would be tough to swing. Todd clearly didn't think that one through.


----------



## TheFridge

I wish I could get my hands on an old PM lathe with a 3 ph motor.

Good to hear mos. I bought a barracuda 2. It leaves a little to be desired but it was cheaper. Might try a nova next.


----------



## duckmilk

After playing a bit with Putty's lathe during the beer swap, I can see how they would be fun.

For those of you interested, the price of gasoline has been dropping since late May. I haven't noticed it at the pump though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I finally made it up to Washington. Work tomorrow. Woodwork today. Helped install the drawer faces for my buddies new chop saw station. We still have the doors on the right side to complete.









I also set up his new 20" Powermatic planer, and will finish the end vise on his bench tomorrow evening.

It was an awesome day. Have not done any woodworking in months!


----------



## TheFridge

Good for you Paul. Give it the old what-for.

I really hate ply wood. And cabinets.










Hey terry,


----------



## Hammerthumb

Saw this out in the yard after dinner. There was two. I told them the shop was closed for the evening


----------



## TheFridge

The key is to grab one and see how fast you can run with it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, nice cabinet Fridge. And I hate plywood also.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering when was the last time Fridge used one of this chisels…









Crescent No. 175 1-1/4" Made in Jamestown N.Y. USA.
Can cut a decent hole through a 2x quickly..









Maybe Demo could use one?


----------



## DLK

But plywood is so much nicer then MDF, chip board or particle board.


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Fridge. I don't mind plywood (the decent stuff) or making cabinets. Not my favorite, but I hate other things worse like sanding and finishing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good deal Paul, well done sir. Mischief on their minds or was the duo just looking for beer?

That cabinet looks great Fridge. Terry is a pimp, almost reaching Shane status.


----------



## ShaneA

Flat, smooth, quality plywood is wonderful thing. Cheap Chinese stuff…not so much. Cabinet looks good.


----------



## jmartel

Today is my friday. Officially started working an extra hour every day, which gives me every other friday off. Should help with the projects at home with a full extra day to work on them rather than an hour or two a night.

Coworker bribed me to make another brisket this weekend. So I'll pick up another packer today and get that going tomorrow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice wrangling JDucksInARow. Congratulation man.


----------



## TheFridge

I leave the timber framing for my buddy.

Thanks. This is cheap HD stuff. Fuzzy crap. I hate it. If the spans weren't 5' I'd go with good birch from a local shop. Cabinet projects take up way too much space. At least I don't have to paint it  I pretty much always stipulate that.


----------



## Mosquito

Group text with my sister in law, her boyfriend (also a woodworker) and my wife. Because I'm terrible


----------



## TheFridge

Nicely done


----------



## jmartel

Jmeatsweats. Ended up with a 16lb-er.


----------



## TheFridge

#JBetterBeDoingSomeWorkingOut #ImJealousOfTheMeats #ThanGodIm145lbsAndHaveTheMetalbolismOfA5YearOld


----------



## TheFridge

The evolution of a night at the bar in 2 year old form:

I had a couple drinks. I'm feelin good.










A couple more drinks. Hey girl. Whatchoo doin?










A couple too many and you realize you're making out with a dog but you roll with it.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha!


----------



## jmartel

> #JBetterBeDoingSomeWorkingOut #ImJealousOfTheMeats #ThanGodIm145lbsAndHaveTheMetalbolismOfA5YearOld
> 
> - TheFridge


More like JBeefcake. Permabulking.


----------



## summerfi

I'm heading to a fire near Durango, CO in the morning. My summer has begun. Y'all hold down the fort.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, be safe.


----------



## TheFridge

Will do.


----------



## jmartel

Good Luck, Bob.

Brisket is on at about 3:15am here. Should be finished up around 3-4pm today, then a couple hours rest.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Go on 'n git that fire!










Also, be safe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ progression of drunk baby.

Stay safe Bob.


----------



## chrisstef

Hilarious Fridge.

JFullPacker … om nom nom.

Anthony Bourdain … RIP.

Puppy prisoner is doing well by all reports. We got video yesterday of the folks working on "place". Essentially we will use "place" as a command to lay down, likely on her bed, in situations where new people have come into the house or prior to her being released to eat so that she can calm down and relax before an exciting event. Ive been using my newly found free time to carve the training company a little wall plaque. Fingers crossed she works hard and comes home a much more well mannered pup.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?? Bourdain, wtf?! Bummer.

Hope camp works for her Stef. If not, last hope is a punch in the head?


----------



## chrisstef

I was thinking drop kick to the head and a superfly snuka off the top ropes. Don Morocco style.

Funny that i bring up wrestling …. my younger brother works for WWE here in CT. He's been very very into wrestling his whole life (yes, he's even weirder than i am). I was reading a deadspin article about obscure early wrestling matches until i got interrupted in the office and stopped. Later that night my brother linked me to the article. Said, thats weird i was just reading that this afternoon but never finished. Well, come to find out the article was about a project he had been leading at work. Apparently he found the holy grail of wrestling matches within the archives. He got a full name shout out from Deadspin in the article. His project has been publishing all these old matches on WWE's new pay per website / channel.

Linky …. https://deadspin.com/the-wwe-networks-hidden-gems-are-fantastic-1826329614


----------



## AnthonyReed

Younger brother? Your parents didn't stop at you? They failed to see their sin?


----------



## ShaneA

Speaking of Wrastlin' I have seen a couple documentaries on it recently. The one w/Andre the Giant was pretty fascinating. Took me back to my youth, that was a big dude.


----------



## TheFridge

The one on ric flair was awesome. Woooooooh!

Ultimate warriors confession. Awesome. 





This ones pretty good too. 




"Should I lay on the lawn and let them run over me with lawnmowers!"


----------



## chrisstef

> Younger brother? Your parents didn t stop at you? They failed to see their sin?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lol. It was likely not enough time between us to notice their transgressions.


----------



## jmartel

Sitting around 161 right now, just wrapped it up. Might go later than planned due to temperature issues earlier this morning.


----------



## TheFridge

Please don't take this the wrong way. But sometimes. I really hate you. In a loving way.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks to a tip from a fellow LJ I'm second in line for a 150$ uni.

https://neworleans.craigslist.org/tls/d/wood-plainer-and-table-saw/6611353792.html

Here's to hoping.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Good luck duder.

Got a little fire going. Real relaxing stuff.










Happy Friday you beautiful e-people.


----------



## duckmilk

Hang some meat over that fire. Happy Friday to you as well!


----------



## TheFridge

> Hang some meat over that fire. Happy Friday to you as well!
> 
> - duckmilk


I was wondering what was missing


----------



## chrisstef

Always misses the meat ^


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Always misses the meat ^
> 
> - chrisstef


That's called "projecting"

Still going…


----------



## chrisstef

I see no alcohol …...

Or gasoline.

Some fun you are.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's because I'm drinking all the alcohol. All of it.


----------



## chrisstef

Atta girl.  My glass of whiskey salutes you.


----------



## summerfi

I'm still at home waiting for my orders for the fire at Durango. Due to apparent incompetence, my order got filled by someone in Pennsylvania first time around. I was re-ordered, so hopefully I'll be on a plane in the morning. The government seems to have gone downhill since I retired.


----------



## ToddJB

> I m still at home waiting for my orders for the fire at Durango. Due to apparent incompetence, my order got filled by someone in Pennsylvania first time around. I was re-ordered, so hopefully I ll be on a plane in the morning. The government seems to have gone downhill since I retired.
> 
> - summerfi


Did you retire in 1861?

Flying into Denver? I'm on the way from the airport to Durango if you need some lunch or a beer


----------



## summerfi

Flying into Durango, Todd. At least that's my hope.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Best of luck Bob, stay safe.

Nice looking brisket jmart.

We had a storm come through Thursday night. Woke up to this Friday. 









Here's what it looked like in the daylight.


----------



## chrisstef

No good RB.


----------



## jmartel

Damage actually looks pretty minimal based off those photos. Just the bed rail on the one side it looks like. Depending on age of the truck and how much insurance would be, I would just run it as is after cutting the tree off.


----------



## TheFridge

Good thing it's not a dodge or it'd be flattened.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Damage is fairly minimal for the weight of the limb. I agree Fridge. Had a much smaller tree fall across a Dakota and a Ram 1500 in Georgia, insurance adjuster almost totaled both of them. 
Deductables are low on both our auto and home policies, so it's going to be fixed, along with my deer blind, and a swing set/playhouse that were demolished in the storm.


----------



## Hammerthumb

At least it was turned rightside up by daylight.


----------



## chrisstef

Same can be said for Fridge ^


----------



## Hammerthumb

Should say "rolled rightside up" when it concerns Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Ouch Paul. That hurts.

I'm still tender. Caution when rolling.


----------



## duckmilk

RB, glad there wasn't more damage, but it looks like it put a decent dent on the top rail of your bed.

Had to watch the Belmont, twice. The jockey, Mike Smith, is a cousin to some family friends. That was a very fitting accomplishment for a talented jockey, especially at the age of 52.
What astounded me the most is the horse, Justify, can run as well in a pouring rain as he can on a dry track, and retain his composure so well.
Triple Crown winners!


----------



## terryR

Gotta admit, that's why I like driving a heavy diesel rig; feels like a tank. My wife jackknifed our little horse trailer into the back of the truck for our first dent. So glad it wasn't me; now I can load tools with less worry…

Hate to admit, this is much tougher than I thought,










...trying to make a imitation basket on the lathe. Saw some on the www and want to try it. Luckily, I found a great vid on youTube to explain the process, but I need specific tooling.

I've already used the woodburner tip to darken the lines I've drawn, and highlight the beads; more to continue. And an excuse to buy a few more tools.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I think you need a rose engine lathe


----------



## terryR

word.
Would cost less than my wife's horse trailer.


----------



## TheFridge

"Baby, I want to buy a rose engine lathe."

"Don't you know 2 of those already?"

"Not of this kind. It make pretty stuff."

"Oh. Well I don't know. How much does it cost?"

"Less than a horse trailer…"

"Touché…"


----------



## DLK

Does anybody know what these are for?


----------



## Mosquito

Look like paint/finish can openers to me. Do a little searching for Ault & Wilbors Corporation and I'm betting you'll find they made finishes of some sort, given the text on it


----------



## chrisstef

They were sold in pairs. You hold them like chopsticks. Theyre for picking deep wedgies.


----------



## theoldfart

Mmmmm, sounds painful, figures Stef has the knowledge.


----------



## DLK

The Ault & *Wiborg* Company, a manufacturer of printing inks and dry color dyes and pigments, was established in 1878 in Cincinnati, Ohio. See this.

so I believe you. These are the nicest paint can openers I will own.


----------



## jmartel

Just about that time of year. Getting ready for the track.


----------



## duckmilk

Taking a break from the mallet swap?
Dang, I don't know where you get your energy from


----------



## jmartel

Cocaine, mostly.

That was yesterday. Stripped off all the street stuff, gas tank, airbox, battery, wheels. Put on new tires onto the track wheels. Started giving it a deep clean. Still need to swap out fluids and header gaskets. Today I went out diving. Only a couple nudis so no photos for you, Fridge. I need to put a lot more time in for the swap, just wanted to spend time Friday getting something done so I can make the teaser pic deadline.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I was the same JMart. Got the new lathe earlier this week, and one of the forst things I turned was a handle for the mallet swap for said progress deadline lol


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Terry. I've seen a few of those and they make you look twice to see they were turned.

Tony. Butt chisels have been the ticket for things like this. Wrong hardware? No problem. They will make em fit nicely!









J, just leave the brawny roll there. Two birds.


----------



## terryR

thanks, wc. This is an idea of what I'm shooting for,










but now I know it takes specialized tooling.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## DLK

I like the look of that chest. What is its proposed function?


----------



## Brit

> thanks, wc. This is an idea of what I'm shooting for,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now I know it takes specialized tooling.
> 
> - terryR


What I don't get Terry is why you want to attempt this when you have the skills to make a real basket. The imitation looks to be as much work as making the real thing.


----------



## terryR

Andy, anyone could make a basket. Really. Anyone.
That illusion basket takes much more skill.

And tools. Bud, I need to buy more tools.


----------



## TheFridge

Andy, you should be enabling. Not disabling


----------



## Brit

I would be if it was you Fridge, but Terry is the most enabled craftsperson I know and nothing I could say or do would make him more enabled.


----------



## TheFridge

You're right Andy. Let's do this then.

Terry, no more tools until your wife puts another dent in the truck .


----------



## terryR

Really, it's more like…

...no more tools until you finish the horse fence.


----------



## terryR

And,

I really cannot stress how easy the pine needle baskets are to coil. If someone is looking for an easy way to make cash, these baskets always sell. There are endless design possibilities, and I coil while listening to the Braves' game every night. Easy.

If your first attempt comes out as nice as mine, I'll ********************in' hate you forever. (sorry censors) But, after you understand the process, it is easy to correct mistakes as you go.

Maybe show one to your wife if she is looking for a new hobby?


----------



## TheFridge

Well that makes it ok. It's goal oriented enabling which is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## duckmilk

> I would be if it was you Fridge, but Terry is the most enabled craftsperson I know and nothing I could say or do would make him more enabled.
> 
> - Brit


I totally agree with Terry's talent. Can't wait for his new tools to show up and finish the turning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Finally home from SC last night, left early for what should be a 10 1/2 - 11 hour drive was just under 14 thanks to the complete incident mismanagement from a fire on the WV turnpike. They claimed 1 of 2 lanes was closed on I-77 north but 1 1/2 hours after going 4 miles we check we the WVDOT website and it reported 2 of 2 lanes closed, priority: low. The alternative routes saw an increase in traffic volume of well over 1000% and zero additional measures were taken to keep traffic moving by the people being paid to do just that. I will be so glad when I only have to make that godforsaken trip once every two years!


----------



## duckmilk

Normal is 10 1/2 to 11 hr drive? And how many times a year?? Dang BBY!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Too many as of lately, we were last down there Easter weekend, with a 'll the detours we set a new record at 1930 miles driven over 7 days. After we move I'm commuting by horse only for a year or so. To top it all off, I didn't get to check out all the different storage locations i wanted to and I got a raging case of poison ivy from trying to used a worn out old push mower as a bush hog and getting showered with everything from the discharge chute for over 4 hours trying to clear over an acre of jungle. My neighbor took pity on me and did more work in 20 minutes with his 6' bush hog than I did all day. On the plus side I think we've nailed down the builder and the work he showed us looks very well done.


----------



## terryR

Duck, thanks, man.

Getting my first "horse lesson" tomorrow. Except for the bare minimum that my wife has shown me, like how to put on a harness, I'm completely dumb. actually, I couldn't get the friggin' harness on today, but the old horse was so glad to leave her stall and graze, she didn't even pretend to notice it was all around her neck. 

I suppose I'm lucky my wife has "rescued" this horse, Darla, and she really seems to like me. Not sure my fat ass wants to ride since I've has surgery on my back twice, and just stepping in a hole funny messes me up for a week. But, I sure need to learn how to handle the beasts.


----------



## terryR

well, my apologies for sharing the inside of our ratty old microwave. no idea why we don't replace it.










meet Penny. our crazy 21 year old tuxedo cat. Lost her mind a couple of years ago, and is currently searching everywhere. literally.

no, I didn't put her there! I just finished re-heating some coffee, left the room to pee, and surprise!

How about a contest for the best caption?


----------



## jmartel

Turned the leftover brisket into chili. Apparently the wife can't handle the spicy. More for me.

Terry, I like admiring horses from a distance. I got close to one and got bit once.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww poor ol' kitty. Probably felt the residual warmth in the microwave and wanted to soak it up, skin and bones is a cold state.

My microwave is older and more ratty, I think Terry. I haven't replaced it because it still works. Should I reexamine my choice?


----------



## terryR

T, I'm OK with you keeping the old tool; just don't photograph it. 

That crazy cat has a heat lamp to sleep under and a comfy towel. But we find her in crazy places all the time. Pretty sure this is her last month. poor kitty. She was a complete spaz for 19 years!


----------



## TheFridge

7min sound about right?


----------



## DLK

When you let me in, then I want to go out
I'm always on the wrong side of every door
And as soon as I'm at home, then I'd like to get about
I like to lie in the microwave store
But I make such a fuss if I can't get out


----------



## jmartel

I think 7min will dry it out too much. Try 3 min first.

Was up late doing electrical work on the commuter bike last night. Swapped out the dinky little horn for 2 horns that are each about twice the diameter of it. Also put in a USB outlet, and my heated gear controller. Whole thing is on a switched fuse block so I don't have to worry about draining the battery if the bike isn't on.

I want to paint the rings black, but that's a project for another day.









Lost the knob for the gear controller. Have to pick up another one.










And luckily everything fits under the seat.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jscooter, that wiring looks far better than many of the bikes that rolled into the Honda shop I was wrenching in back in 2004-05. Goldwings were the worst, many like rolling carnivals with all the lights they had on them. Not to mention a PITA to work on ones that weren't monkeyed with, stock they took longer to do anything on vs. any other bike they made at the time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Almost like an engineer did that. Nice work JWarmPants.


----------



## jmartel

Getting better at electrical. Still hate it though. But at least I can do basic wiring for vehicles and houses with no issues typically. Horns are loud as fck which is all I care about. Might stop some of the semi trucks from trying to run me over every day.


----------



## terryR

> When you let me in, then I want to go out
> I m always on the wrong side of every door
> And as soon as I m at home, then I d like to get about
> I like to lie in the microwave store
> But I make such a fuss if I can t get out
> 
> - Combo Prof


sick. but I laughed.

Hate. electrical. hate it. my fingers are too big to fit under the motorcycle seat, or anywhere.


----------



## terryR

nabbed some pretty Green Zebra Jasper; too many freekin' cracks in the rock to knap it. So, cutting it into basket centers. Maybe a little lapidary with the Dremel to make pretty bats?


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like a Hella Horn, lots of people swap stock Subaru horns for those lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do you feel compelled to wear flannel when in your car Mos?


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure all Subies come with flannel seat covers. Floor mats are optional.

Speaking of flannel … hows Walden, Todd?


----------



## jmartel

> Looks like a Hella Horn, lots of people swap stock Subaru horns for those lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Yep. Hella supertone. Loudest horn I could find and was only about $30 from Amazon. First time I hooked it up to the other bike I had the wires wrong in the relay and it was blowing any time the key was turned on. Ears rang for a while after that.


----------



## ToddJB

> Speaking of flannel … hows Walden, Todd?
> 
> - chrisstef


He's alive. We met up about a month ago. He actually has a really cool cabin shop now. If you remember he lived (still does) in a tiny cabin in the mountains. I don't know if he ever described it, but it actually was a former camp, so there are a lot of little cabins about. One of them was just an empty shell and he convinced the owner to allow him to turn it into his shop. It's pretty epic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does he still pull in married chicks with his off-the-grid-I'm-a-lumberjack-and-have-a-mountain-lion-pet vibe?


----------



## Mosquito

> Do you feel compelled to wear flannel when in your car Mos?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


lol nope, just the shop in the winter


----------



## Mosquito

> First time I hooked it up to the other bike I had the wires wrong in the relay and it was blowing any time the key was turned on. Ears rang for a while after that.
> 
> - jmartel


LOL I can about imagine


----------



## ToddJB

I believe he is actively trying to avoid it - but a man can only do so much.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, the mountain lion bit…60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## jmartel

I'm surprised he hasn't been eaten yet.


----------



## JayT

> I m surprised he hasn t been eaten yet.
> 
> - jmartel


We don't know that for sure, we only have Todd's say so.

For full on conspiracy theory, Todd probably trained the mountain lion to get rid of Walden so that he could take over Walden's cabin and "epic" shop without anyone suspecting anything.


----------



## JayT

Not really, Todd. It was ingenious of you to disguise the mountain lion as a cuddly curly haired dog so you could bring it to your house for training. That part would throw off most conspiracy theorists, but not this one.

Edit: I'm still working out where Red and his clan fit into this. Their visit was surely cover for something. Give me a bit and I'll have that solved, too.


----------



## DanKrager

This was a lot more fun than cleaning and purging shop. The cleaning and purging is on the down hill side with two areas to straighten out yet…lumber and cutoffs, and the "too useful to throw away Some day I'll use it" pile.

The student designed some complex things for her project and bit off more than her hands could handle with this molding, which is the simplest I could recommend. She was tough and worked on one strip most of an 8 hour day in spite of the pain, but late in the day I could see it taking its toll. We took a break to do some prep work and turning for the rope twist legs. I spent this afternoon trying to make her work look nicer, but the next strips will go very fast. It's supposed to fall into a rhythm…place, rotate, stab. Rinse repeat at every bead in both directions. Clean up the waste which is a little triangle that's supposed to pop out like chip carving.










DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is gorgeous molding!


----------



## DLK

Will I see you at MW-TCA tomorrow?


----------



## chrisstef

I just pictured combo saying that in a smoking jacket with one eyebrow raised.

Edit: And a smirk.

Edit: and now he just made a robe twirling turn like freddie mercury.


----------



## theoldfart

sailor


----------



## bandit571

Might have done a bit of work, today…..









Maybe?


----------



## duckmilk

Quit picturing things like that Stef, not a pretty image 

Well, I just got a new laptop with windows 10. I guess the learning experience begins. BTW, it came with a web browser installed (don't recall the name but new to me) but my wife uses chrome. I know this question is like pins or tails first, besides one uses bing and the other google for search what are the pros and cons for the two? I've used both bing and google to search stuff and don't really see much difference.


----------



## Mosquito

Windows 10 would have come with Edge pre-installed. I know people that like Edge, but typically Chrome is a little faster. You can set the default search engine to be whatever you want on either, so if you did have a preference between google and bing, you can set that up for whichever browser. I use Chrome browser with Bing as my default search


----------



## Mosquito

Got myself a bowl gouge yesterday. Lathe is fun


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Mos, I'll play with it for a few days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks Mos, I ll play with it for a few days.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's what incognito mode is for.


----------



## terryR

Nice looking Oak, Mos.

chipped a few small points, and prepping to assemble arrows. Found one in the shop signed in 2008 and still looks great!


----------



## duckmilk

You guys have been hanging out here for much too long


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## summerfi

Home sweet home on the 416 Fire at Hermosa, Colorado. This is day 6 for me. Eight more to go before I go home. These aren't my photos, just some of the better ones I thought you guys might like.


----------



## duckmilk

Hopefully rain is a comin' Bob and you can go home sooner. Nice pictures! The middle one reminds me of my days back in the mid 70's. I was on one of the Gila crews.


----------



## summerfi

Expecting up to 0.5" rain this weekend, duck. That will slow the fire, but not put it out. The last pic (cows) was for you.


----------



## duckmilk

Guernsey or Jersey? They both look kinda alike to me from pictures.

I was hoping it would be more rain than that, but I guess Bud is weakening.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife's dad's nickname was Bud. He was a cattle buyer most of his career. He retired as head cattle buyer for National Beef. Actually he retired from them twice. He trained his replacement and 6 months later, they called him back to train another.


----------



## jmartel

Fantastic photos, Bob. Stay safe out there.


----------



## DanKrager

From my limited farming experience, I would lean towards a Guernsey ID. Jersey cows are an unmarked uniform tan color. I love their milk…35% butterfat. A gallon dipped from the cooler will settle out 1 1/2 qts of the richest cream you can imagine. Now…think home made ice cream!

DanK

P.S. My shop has no cows.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, a ranch I worked on in the late 70's had a Jersey and the milk was incredible. I used to make butter from the cream.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Bob.


----------



## johnstoneb

Jersey most look like that solid Jersey brown. Small like a jersey.


----------



## ToddJB

Goodness, Bob. No wonder my eyes have been bugging me.

Grabbed this fella for a Benjamin tonight. Just needed to flip one blade to have her cutting smooth. Don't need it. Hopefully I can turn it into a few Bennies.


----------



## jmartel

Damn that's a great deal, Todd. For that price I'd probably keep it and throw a shelix head in it.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd sell it and put the money towards a shelix for the other planer lol If I could have had one of those for $100 I'd probably have one myself instead of the parks I ended up with to be honest


----------



## Mosquito

Where ya headin' Tony?


----------



## ShaneA

Was there a gun or knife involved for the stealing of said planer Todd? You should have no problems turning that for a tidy profit.


----------



## ToddJB

He was running a small business of making surf board racks. He had 3 planers, this was the smallest, "and never really got used". He wanted the room. The in and out feed tables are gone, but can be bought for about $45 - I'll leave that to the new owner. And it's gotta go. Need mill money, kids.


----------



## jmartel

I'm eyeing an auction that ends next week. There's some good machinery in there. 4 or 5 drill presses (one massive powermatic 3phase), a couple bench mills, one knee mill, a lathe, etc. I need a drill press, and I definitely want a bench mill. One was a 3phase bench mill, and there were 2 jet mill/drills which should be more than enough for me.

Might have to ask for forgiveness depending on how the pricing ends up next week at the end.

http://murphyauction.hibid.com/catalog/134819/floscan-instrument-co-online-only/


----------



## chrisstef

> Where ya headin Tony?
> 
> - Mosquito


Bear week


----------



## chrisstef

Man if i were closer id double your money in a heartbeat Todd. Might even throw in a backwards hug.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll tell you, setting the blades on this thing is idiot proof. There are two locator pins so you literally put the blade on the locator pins, put the backing plate on, and put in the screws. Perfectly set. Cool system.


----------



## jmartel

> I ll tell you, setting the blades on this thing is idiot proof. There are two locator pins so you literally put the blade on the locator pins, put the backing plate on, and put in the screws. Perfectly set. Cool system.
> 
> - ToddJB


And if you get a nick in the blades, you can offset one to the left, and one to the right. No longer have any raised up spots on the wood.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Looks like Tony has joined Buck Rogers

State of the Shop.

Made space for the other hobbies









And I opted for modest wood storage









Next up is to mount the post drill.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## TheFridge

> Thanks Mos, I ll play with it for a few days.
> 
> - duckmilk


Well. That's usually what happens when you get a new computer and the internet up and going  just remember to take a break here and there. Carpal tunnel is a serious risk.


----------



## duckmilk

Love the pictures Tony, beautiful place, wherever you are. That wooden press is cool looking.


----------



## jmartel

Where you at, Tdog?

JDemo. Stripping down a bedroom to studs today. Pulled out some super nice old growth fir from the closet. This stuff sells for almost as much as walnut here now. Adding it to the stash.


----------



## CL810

Spain is my guess.


----------



## TheFridge

They eat shrimp rare in Spain.

At least that's what the cook told the judges on the cooking show when her shrimp was undercooked.

So tell me tony? Was she a filthy liar? Or do they eat rare shrimp? Or was she a filthy liar?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I thought it might have been a Moxon vise rather than a press, Duck but I'm not certain.

The pictures are from Seville thus far (except the one black and white of the ceiling detail in the Madrid airport).

My vote is for filthy liar whatever the reality may be Fridge.
Their salmon and octopus are the only raw things (in the form of ceviche) that found their way to my plate thus far. However, they do offer a staggering array of gorgeous raw sea foods in their farmer's markets. They are exemplary cooks:









The Moorish influence is evident in the architecture throughout this part of the country. Yet, since I'm too often compelled by the abstract:















I fail to photograph most examples I've witnessed of it.









I wish I could have captured the beauty of this early 19th century bridge for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks T. Beautiful.


----------



## TheFridge

It would've been gooder if you threw a cheesy selfie in there somewhere.

I knew she was lying… that tramp…


----------



## Brit

Great pics Tony. I was going to say Seville. The Metropol Parasol gives it away.


----------



## terryR

Awesome stuff, Tony.


----------



## jmartel

Nice photos, Tony.


----------



## woodcox

Happy Daddy Day fellers, I hope you guys have a good day with your families.

We knocked the dust of the ps2 and found classics to play. Great sound track with that compilation. Only thing missing is a bean bag chair and some Tab. 









Have a good time, Tony. Great images as always, thanks.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Father's Day, dudes.

Tony, that place is stunning. You have an eye for what to stop and capture.

Opinions wanted.

I'm making a custom control panel for the VFD for my lathe. It will be painted the same blue as the lathe, and the face plate will get the same treatment ththe other badges on the lathe have.

But what I want to know is do you think the oak mounting wedge would look best as it is now, symmetrical on both sides with where the curves of the face plate start, or should I cut it so that the right side ends at the end of the raised boss it sits on - like it does on the left side?


----------



## chrisstef

Happy pappys day boys.

Yes to pole position.

Id extend the block and follow the curvature on both sides. Like a half pipe.


----------



## jmartel

Jtired.

Mid demo









Where we left off for the day. Ceiling up, insulation up, one 12' sheet on one wall up. Window side needs to be furred out and insulated. Some small electrical work to be done, then finishing off the rest of the sheetrock.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some pink-lit, evening (10:00pm) shots of the Plaza de Espana














































View from our rooftop terrace:


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Tony, great stuff. Are you a lone wolf on this expedition, or do you have one of your "guy friends" with you? Also, are these pictures taken with your phone, or a camera? You really do a nice job on them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryR

If Tony is takin' photos like that wid a cell phone, I wanna know which one!


----------



## theoldfart

He did say "our rooftop terrace"!


----------



## jmartel

Local grocery store had some tomahawks on special. Guess what's for dinner tonight? Just one to split though. Clocking in at 2 lbs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Information via Wikipedia:
Designed by: Ferdinand Joseph Arnodin (October 9, 1845 - April 24, 1924) a French engineer and industrialist born in Sainte-Foy-lès-Lyon, Rhône who died in Châteauneuf-sur-Loire in Loiret. Specialising in cableway transporters, he is regarded as the inventor of the transporter bridge, having been the first to patent the idea in 1887.

The Vizcaya Bridge 1893 (Bizkaiko Zubia in Basque, Puente de Vizcaya in Spanish) is a transporter bridge that links the towns of Portugalete and Las Arenas (part of Getxo) in the Biscay province of Spain, crossing the mouth of the Nervion River.

I saw this magnificent thing today….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane, I'm traveling with my girlfriend. I take all the photos with my phone, I don't retouch nor use filters. I post the photographs exactly as I'm able to capture them, playing with light, lines, and juxtapositions. Thank you for your kind words, I'm happy you're enjoying them.

Terry, Galaxy S9.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, the pics are Glorious, and very much appreciated!


----------



## chrisstef

What Smitty said ^. I feel so traveled.

Pupdate - Expecting Finner back on wed or thursday this week. Carlos has been working with her in regard to the resource guarding of food, toys, etc. The way that he's dealt with it is whenever shes eating, and someone walks into the room, she will stop and redirect to her "place" until a release command is given. She learning that instead of reacting and holding her ground she must tolerate and redirect her energy. As long as we stay consistent this should become a learned natural behavior for her.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, impressive pics from the old Samsung. Keep up the good work, enjoy, and safe travels.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony. The latest Samsung is my first choice for cell phone…IF we ever get those out here in the country. 

Seriously, no cell signal at our home, and I spend most of my time here, so I don't even own a phone. Lugging around an iPad pro for photos sux.

Stef, get a cat. Then, you don't even expect them to obey whatsoever. If the 8 pound cat scratches you, get another.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tony, that transporter bridge looks way cool and pretty inefficient to, not bad for when it was built but likely leaving a little to be desired vs. The current day traffic volume.

The house is sold, all inspections have passed, we close toward the end of July hopefully giving me enough time to get everything moved to SC before we hand over the keys. Not a moment too soon either!

Had a new experience yesterday taking the kiddos to the in-laws neighborhood pool they have access to with their hyper HOA ($50K on mulch last year!), the pool was having two breaks per hour instead of just one. The sign read that due to excessive heat there will be two 10 minute breaks per hour. That sounds about right for this area, you can't go in the pool to cool off due to "excessive heat" gotta love the mistake on the lake.


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, good news on the sale. I'm not a fan of HOA's, having one local government to deal with is enough.


----------



## duckmilk

Still more great pictures Tony! Have fun.

Sounds good on the pupdate Stef. Hope this resolves the issues.

Where you moving to in SC BBY? My wife and I had a great 2 days in old town Charleston a few weeks ago. Nice people.

Happy belated daddy's day to you guys! I spent the day with my wife who had a riding lesson in Stephenville TX. Then the rear awning support on her trailer broke on the way back. A nice couple stopped to help and we finally got it supported enough with some bailing wire. Thank God for bailing wire!


----------



## bigblockyeti

We're moving a little North of Spartanburg about 1:10 from Charlotte and the same from Asheville.


----------



## ToddJB

Great news about the sale yeti!

Planer is gone, but I'm up $250 from my purchase price. That places me at $1000 in mill money. Just have to keep convincing myself not to spend it. Saving play money is HARRRRRRDDDD for me.


----------



## DLK

FYI our House in Houghton Mi escaped the flooding although the devastation came pretty close to it. We are currently living in Holland, Mi. I suspect the flooding will affect the selling of our house.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I was wondering about you, Don! Glad to hear no wipe out, sux that a sale is impacted at the same time though…

Congrats on the growing war chest, Todd. Always good to have fun money on hand!


----------



## jmartel

I would think that you could find a mill for $1k, Todd. Maybe not a knee mill though. And probably not including tooling.


----------



## JayT

What mill are you shooting for, Todd, a benchtop or used full size?


----------



## DLK

Thanks Smitty for the concern. It is a ravine 150 yards to our west that saved us. It was caused from a Dam breaking some 50 years ago. BTW the Taco Bell and bridge on Sharan avenue that was wiped out is only a 5 minute walk from our house. Meanwhile down in Holland, I finally got some lighting up in the shop and I can now see what the **** I am doing.

Todd I want a bench-top Mill … and I place to put it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeti, it's a UNESCO world heritage site, efficiency is not part of the equation. There's plenty of routes across the river.

Some elevations of the Guggenheim:



























A picture of a big cock for Stef:









Some images of the river:













































Lunch:









View from our room:









Meow:


----------



## ShaneA

You should be travel photographer. Your pics are better than most I see. Really good stuff. Do you ever frame any of them?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Shane. No, never.


----------



## ToddJB

Any of you Illinois boys want some B.A. sanders?

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=194532


----------



## ToddJB

Mill size? I want a big boy. I'd like a Bridgeport or clone, or something 3/4 that size like a Millrite/Powermatic.

I just living in the middle of the country where industry has never been as prevalent. I see them all the time in Ohio and east of there selling for about a grand. Everything out here is around 2K-3K. There is currently one on FB here for 2k. DRO and some tooling. No idea what tolerances she's got though.


----------



## jmartel

I wish I still had access to the NE machinery. So far on our craigslist I see one mill for $2k, one for $2800, one for $4500, and one for $18k. Haven't found a half decent drill press under $300 in about 6 months, which is what I need right now.


----------



## JayT

Have you considered a Nova Vulcan? All the benefits of the Nova Voyager drill press, plus light milling capability by adding a cross slide table. If that would have been available when I bought my mill, it would have been very tempting.


----------



## TheFridge

Unfortunately my mini mill money is now soffit, fascia, and hardiboard money now


----------



## Mosquito

Storm damage fridge?


----------



## DanKrager

Finished up this little project today. It's kinda fun and once the rhythm is established it goes quickly. 15 min for 72" first pass left to right, 15 min 72" second pass right to left, and 15 min for ticking out the triangles between the beads, like chip carving. A little wire brush and done.



















DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work Dan ^. Wire brush is fuggin smaht!


----------



## woodcox

I love my beads. Nice work, Dan.

I think I have my ******************** issue licked. This is just moments before ignition and laser eyes. 








Lil nerd has the eczema. He has spots all over his body and likes scratching his face. Last week he looked like he went through a fence. We're keeping him salvey which seems to be helping.

Tony, what is that place on the water in the seventh image?


----------



## putty

Hope its the juvenile form of eczema and he will grow out of it Woody!

have an adult family member with it and it is not fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think that look is him wondering if you're going to eat him. It's a metro/light railway station.


----------



## Brit

> I love my beads. Nice work, Dan.
> 
> I think I have my ******************** issue licked. This is just moments before ignition and laser eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil nerd has the eczema. He has spots all over his body and likes scratching his face. Last week he looked like he went through a fence. We're keeping him salvey which seems to be helping.
> 
> Tony, what is that place on the water in the seventh image?
> 
> - woodcox


*Woody* - When my daughter was a baby, she developed a nasty rash and my wife went from doctor to doctor trying cream after cream and nothing seemed to work. Eventually she found a cream made by Johnson & Johnson Limited which did work and the rash healed up. A little while after that though, the cream was no longer available and the rash came back. My wife wrote to the entire board of Johnson & Johnson enclosing photos of my daughters condition and pleaded with them to bring the cream back. She ended the letter with "If you are in the business of caring for babies, help me care for mine." A few days later, she got a reply from the Managing Director who informed her that the cream was still available in the rest of Europe, just not in the UK. He said that there was a crate of the cream on route to our address with their compliments. He told her to contact him directly when she was running out and he would organize a re-supply completely free of charge for as long as she needed it. Nice to see the caring side of an organization for once.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## smitdog

Thanks for all the pics from your trip T. Feels like I'm right there with you, minus the rectal discomfort…


----------



## 489tad

> Thanks for all the pics from your trip T. Feels like I m right there with you, minus the rectal discomfort…
> 
> - smitdog


That brought me out from under my rock. Friggen too funny!


----------



## chrisstef

That does deserve some recognition ^^

.... but he buys all the espresso.


----------



## jmartel

In case anyone didn't already know, blow torches work great on steaks. When you're not soldering pipe, you can get a great crust.


----------



## theoldfart

droolin' here, wanna bite the screen.


----------



## jmartel

And fridge just wants to bite the pillow.


----------



## ToddJB

Gah! I can't tell if it is a blessing or a curse…..

So all this mill talk well this has presented itself as free to me. Obviously expenses will be involved, but no cost for the actual machine. All 3k pounds of it….

It has obviously been modified, which makes me a bit nervous.

But free.


----------



## DanKrager

I say go for it, Todd. (You've been enabled)

That looks to be more useful than a Bridgeport, certainly heavier. Isn't that a horizontal mill that's been fitted with a vertical head? If so, that's a versatile beast. Definitely not a watchmakers tinker.

DanK


----------



## JayT

Free is good, Todd. If you can move it, get it.


----------



## ToddJB

> I say go for it, Todd. (You ve been enabled)
> 
> That looks to be more useful than a Bridgeport, certainly heavier. Isn t that a horizontal mill that s been fitted with a vertical head? If so, that s a versatile beast. Definitely not a watchmakers tinker.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Exactly right. Brown and Sharpe #2a universal horizontal mill with the vertical head attachment circa 1910 to be more exact. The modifications that make me a little weary though are the motors and foot pedals and what bots. Makes me think they're working around internal issues. We'll see. I need to move it within the month of it's a go.


----------



## putty

will the floor of your shop support it todd?
thats a lot of weight in a small footprint


----------



## HokieKen

There's a friggin' Ryder dollie RIGHT THERE Todd. That's a sign if ever there was one. Strap that baby on there and wheel it out!

In all seriousness, a mill that old that's that big might be a bit much for a home shop hobbyist. Not saying don't take it, just sayin' I'd understand if you didn't. It may be "free" but it ain't gonna be free.

If you have a convenient way to move it though, you could always part it out and make a few $. Dibs on all the handwheels if you do!

And just in case you do take it home and get it working…. I hate you so very much ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Cool Todd. If it's free that's a good price. Even if you end up having to move it along for just enough to cover moving expenses, etc, doesn't seem like a bad deal


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope you take it, it wouldn't find a better home.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, it's the footprint that has me a bit anxious. The motor, from the pics of the ones I've seen should be flipped and mostly sitting in the main body, and if the horizontal ram is easily removed then I could make the footprint much smaller.

Putty, I'm not too concerned about my floor. It has leveling feet holes which could be distributed better.

Moving it. I have a buddy with a serious tilt trailer. IF there is a way to pick it up in the shop that it's currently in, then it could be palleted which would make loading/unloading and positioning fine.

I've been going back in forth with Erik Florip about it who pretty much exclusively works with this level and age of machines and he's all about it - it's nice to have someone to blame


----------



## chrisstef

If its all flat surfaces an 8' Johnson Bar and a couple of stout dollies would get ya to the back of a wrecker or a boom truck where it could be hoisted and transported. Id peg the total moving cost around $1,000 tops. Hell, you could hire a rigger to come out with a forklift and a flat bed and have that puppy home in about an hour.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Todd! That thing is a beast. I hope you have room for it in your shop.
What do you plan on milling with it?

Wife just bought me my Christmas present. I ordered a ceiling fan for my shop with her credit card


----------



## chrisstef

From here duck? https://www.bigassfans.com


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, nope, my shop ain't that big. From the orange store.

I never posted any pictures from our sailboat tour of Charleston Harbor.




























Also, my wife was reading this book on our trip.


----------



## ToddJB

Inquiries are being made.

Duck, you drop some lbs? Looking good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like a good time Duck.


----------



## theoldfart

That last one looked like Stef!

Finally, some Gaudi. Thanks Tony.


----------



## jmartel

Looking slim, duck. Nice photos, T-dawg. I would like to get over there sometime. Not sure where is next on the list after Mexico.

It's a melting rubber and huffing gas fumes kind of day. 2 days at the track.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Todd, I have been working at the distillery 3 days a week for 19 months now and went from about 196 - 197lb to around 172 - 173 now. I walk anywhere from 4.5 to 6.5 miles each day at work.


----------



## duckmilk

Great pics as always Tony!

Thanks Jmart, and don't get to light headed huffing gas fumes.


----------



## duckmilk

Oh Joy! Trying to learn Windows 10 and trying to download my backup files into the new computer, which is 64 bit while the old files are 32 bit.
Wish me luck boys


----------



## jmartel

Good times were had. Gained a lot of speed back that I lost after my wreck 2 years ago. Day 2 tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Was the gain from a mechanical or mental mental change?

Nice, Duck. 20 pounds is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.......


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

> Was the gain from a mechanical or mental mental change?
> - ToddJB


Mostly from changing tires and brake pads and brake master cylinder. The tires I had on last year were awful and kept feeling squirrelly. And I had on different pads that would overheat and lose grip by the end of the session

Super sore today. We will see how this goes. I'm in the group above from yesterday's so it's going to be a lot different.


----------



## terryR

Congrats on losing 20 pounds, Duck.
I found it. 










and a few arrowheads from Novaculite yesterday; the stuff used for some sharpening stones.


----------



## summerfi

In the Durango airport heading home after two weeks working on the 416 Fire. Once again, I spent my birthday (6/23) away from home on a fire. That happens about 5 years out of 10. Spending my wife's birthday (8/18) on a fire-that happens nearly 10 out of 10. We save on gifts that way.


----------



## theoldfart

Glad your safe Bob, welcome home.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you're heading home Bob, and happy birthday!


----------



## chrisstef

Love it T.

Thanks for your work Bob. A coworkers daughter lives in Durango and his wife is currectly stuck at the airport there lol.

Nice knappin Terry.

Did a lil tinkerin. African mohagany was a bad choice but not a bad first effort.


----------



## summerfi

Finally home. Had a long delay in Denver due to bad thunderstorms and the airport being shut down for awhile. It feels good to be home, but man, did the weeds ever grow tall over the past 2 weeks.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, damn find first effort, look out Follansbe!


----------



## DanKrager

That IS nice, Stef!

DanK


----------



## terryR

very nice, Stef. I think the Sapele looks just fine. IMO small imperfections in a carving show that some dude spent time making it. no cnc.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! Wonderful work Demo!


----------



## ToddJB

I also approve, Stef.

Welcome home, Bob.

Have a long overdue meeting with our financial guy tonight. We're suppose to do annual meetings and have not been in three years. This is one of a few steps we need to take in our continuing path to an impending move.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Buy low, sell high.


----------



## summerfi

Todd, no meeting with your financial guy in 3 years is a red flag. We went through two financial advisors who were worthless before finding one who is great. I meet with him annually and we talk on the phone multiple times a year. His diligence has definitely been reflected in our financial well being. All three were with the same national company, so there are good ones and bad ones out there.


----------



## jmartel

> Buy low, sell high.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Buy blow, get high.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, the wife and I are the red flag. We've not prioritized it. Hard to find a babysitter and get off work mid-day. And when we do going to the financial planner is low on the totem. We have spoke on the phone a few times during that time to be fair.


----------



## jmartel

If you (or anyone else) can't meet with a financial planner, you can always try and DIY it a bit following the Boglehead philosophy. If you do mutual funds and don't panic sell, you should be following the market closely. Basic stuff, but it works well if your stuff isn't too terribly complicated.

https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, see that's the thing. I have NO interest in doing anything like that, to the point that I don't even prioritize meeting with the guy who does it for me. I know it's important.

The few things about my situation that makes me comfortable:

This guy came recommended to me by my old CFO, who uses him, and I trust that dude a lot. 
He is on the model (whatever it's called) where he only gets paid a percentage of what he makes me. 
Every time I look I have more money than I did the last time.


----------



## jmartel

> Every time I look I have more money than I did the last time.
> 
> - ToddJB


All the more reason to buy mills then. That's what I'm hearing.


----------



## 489tad

Looking good Duck. I think we did that cruise too. 
Tony thanks for the great pic. 
Todd that mill, I'm not too sure.
Stef that is a great effort. Keep at it. 
JTire. What else is there to say.

I went to a beer fest. Good time till around brewery 12 I had a 11% Scotch Ale. I was able to get 15 out of twenty. Yikes that was rough.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I would love to hear your hesitations.


----------



## terryR

buy blow. get high.

got high.

now what?


----------



## ToddJB

Isn't it hot where you live? Why are your cats always trying to find heat?


----------



## terryR

Todd, 100% humidity today with temps already in low 90's. But our outside orange kitty is laying in the direct sunlight.

hard to explain cats


----------



## DanKrager

Need help finding this extrusion. I have spent days looking for this on the web, and my local metal shops don't know how to spell "extrusion" let alone find it among their suppliers. I have two obsolete medicine carts that use these extrusions for drawer slides. They slide over a 1/4" x 7/8" aluminum bar. Dimensions are SAE fractional rounded to decimal, e.g. .932 =15/16". I need 12 pieces 12" long. The lip is riveted to a folded plate that forms the drawer bottom. Thanks for the help.










DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## TheFridge

Negative Mos. Though I thought someone ran their car into my house the other day. Walked outside saw 25' flames and the neighbor walking away with a gascan and his wife running away.



> And fridge just wants to bite the pillow.
> 
> - jmartel


Put some ketchup on it. Nothing sets off a steak like ketchup. Haters.


----------



## Mosquito

That sounds like an interesting story Fridge…

Some truly interesting pictures there Tony.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah it was pretty sweet. His burn pile is behind my shop when looking from the back door. For about 5 seconds I thought my shop was on fire. Then I realized it was coming from the neighbors yard 

Just finished a book binge. I swear. Kindle on iPhone is like crack. You can't just read 5.


----------



## 489tad

Todd, hesitations are personal. I ran a mill similar sort of and it was pain. Motors, levers, switches. Thing had a mind if its own. I would check, and you know this, how tight everything is. You can find parts for a Bridgeport, but check for this. Big footprint too.


----------



## duckmilk

Good job on the carving Stef!

Tony, you could publish a travel guide with those pictures.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, thanks for the additional Gaudi


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, any update on where your impending move might take you?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan. I heard a bit more about its story. A buddy's son got it for free in "working order". The son has it stored at his friends motorcycle shop. The son apparently has some mental disabilities which keeps him from really being able to make a plan and stick to it, which means my buddy has great concern this mill will never move and will hurt the friendship of his son and the shop owner. So he is trying to talk the son into giving it up to a good home. So, we'll see.

Yeti, just got back from our financial guy tonight. Things are looking pretty great. The Mrs and I had an impromptu date night two nights ago and we're both about 80% onboard with the move. The 20% hesitation for both of us is that we're not perfectly aligned with what we would want it all to look like. We're close, but some of it is likely out of our control anyways. If we make the move it will probably be in the Spring/Summer of 2019.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, is this the longest trip ever or are you already back and just slow rolling the pics?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear you're fiscally healthy.

I'm not leaving Spain till July 5th. Duration apart from norm is paramount to breaking cycles. Habit dulls the senses and is capable of muddling gratitude.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If you do end up hearing toward Asheville, let me know and I could help you unload when you get there, the map shows about 1:06 to the Biltmore from our soon to be driveway.


----------



## ShaneA

July 5th? Damn…pimp status 100% achieved! what is the best part so far?


----------



## ToddJB

Word. Thanks, Yeti.

Tony, you're a vision.


----------



## CL810

Sig line worthy. Proust?



> Habit dulls the senses and is capable of muddling gratitude.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## AnthonyReed

The continual discovery is the best part Shane. The cracking of dawn on my early morning runs, when I have the city mostly to myself, swells my heart too.

Not Proust, simply the sincere meanderings of my simple monkey mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

You got a great eye Tony.

Well, pupzilla is back. Wrote a fat check but in the hour and a half weve had her home her manners are 180 degrees. We'll be training her here on out with an electric collar as if the universe is teaching her right from wrong. No more yelling, no more leash correction, no more punishing her in the crate.

For normal, but poor behavior, like jumping, chewing, etc she gets the vibrate function. For bad behavior she gets the shock function. This collar goes to level 100. She responds well to a 5. Even on my own arm i could barely, barely notice it.

She been taught that when shes eating and someone walks in the room, shes to stop and go to her place. No exceptions. Shes then released with a pat on the shoulder and the word ok. Not one or the other, but both.

Shes also gotten a ton of long leash work with the word come. "Finn. Come" and she's to be on my hip. I move, she moves. She doesnt follow and she gets a correction. Again, shes free to be a dog with her release command.

The way carlos put it, we ask for a 10 so we can get an 8. Theres gonna be a lot of work ahead but were up for it and finner dog has an awesome base to work from.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef! THEY TOOK HER EYES! When do you get them back? Another fat check? 

It will be interesting to see the results over time.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I said the same thing to my wife Dan. Told her it was hard to peg the dogs mood without being able to see her eyes. Shes due for a summer cut soon.


----------



## JayT

Great pics, Tony. Seeing Sagrada Familia is on my bucket list.

Good luck with the pup, stef. Sounds like you are set up for success.

My shop has been relocated for the next few days.










Pulling up carpet and old floors in the living room and hallway, then paint, underlayment and new flooring.


----------



## jmartel

Got dinner with the couple that bought the empty lot next door to us so they could go over their house building plans with us. The land sold with some monstrosity of 3500sqft or so on the lot that was ugly as hell, and I'm very very glad they decided to not go with that. Only doing a 2 bed/2ba with an ADU suite on it and a detached garage. It's very modern which isn't my favorite, but it's a hell of a lot better than the before. Passive house certified, the whole deal. Very curious how much they are spending compared to our little crapshack. In the last year or so we've known them, they seem to be like a lottery pick for neighbors though, so we lucked out.










Red is their buildings, front one is the garage. Blue is driveway. Green is fruit tree orchard on their property and in the back of ours. Old view from the previous owners, so lots of crap in our yard.


----------



## chrisstef

I had a guy tell me once … "you can pick your nose, you can pick your ass, but you cant pick your neighbors". Sounds like youve gotten, at least, considerate ones Jmart.

Pupper is stoked to be home. We sat out on the porch last night for a couple hours and you can tell shes a changed dog. She sat right at my side lookin for lovins for the majority of the time. She had never really done that before.

It took an extra 10 days with the trainer and thankfully they honored their original quote so i made them up a little something out of gratitude:


----------



## jmartel

So far we've lucked out with all the neighbors. Guy on one side builds houses to sell and rent. Have him over for BBQ stuff and we pass tools/labor back and forth. People behind us are nice and have a farm. etc.

Glad to hear the pup situation is working out. Hopefully everything continues smoothly. And the same quote for an extra 10 days is crazy. I'm surprised they aren't trying to add on to that.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, come to find out the owner had trainer training for a handful of days out in Pennsylvania so while she was training with a couple of his employees she wasnt seeing the chief and he realized that. In any fashion, a very stand up guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's amazingly considerate of them JFourtunate.

Hope it all pays off Stef. Crazy what it's taking to get her in line.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I like the plaque. Good job, man. Your serifs are clean AF.

Jmart, its odd to me for them to put the garage in front of the house. But I do really like that they aren't going to build right inline with your house. Makes your deviant activities less obvi.


----------



## jmartel

> That s amazingly considerate of them JFourtunate.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yeah, kind of took me by surprised with how much they have been involving us over the last year. And they are making everything match the school across the street to fit in better, planting a bunch of trees and such, keeping all the old growth trees on the lot, etc. For how much crap people talk about bay area folks relocating, they have been extremely considerate. Originally we were going to put a fence along the property line to keep the deer out of our trees, but they asked us to keep it open. So instead we just boxed in the last 40' for the trees at the north end of the lot.

Does mean that I have to put extra effort into making my sh!tbox look nicer on the outside though.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, its odd to me for them to put the garage in front of the house. But I do really like that they aren t going to build right inline with your house. Makes your deviant activities less obvi.
> 
> - ToddJB


My guess is for noise. From the renders it looked like it was going to be mostly a greenhouse type looking thing to not be a huge block. Our road is a kind of well traveled east-west route. Noise isn't usually too bad for us, but I wish our house was on the opposite side of the lot sometimes.

And all the big windows are on the opposite side of the house. So they wouldn't be looking at our deviant activities. Neighbor on the other side is another story.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! The picture of the plaque didn't show on my phone when I looked. Shows now, nicely done man.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice gesture Stef.

Happy you have nice neighbors Jmart.

Mrs. Duck is travelling to Iowa and my job again is to bring the horses in, feed them and turn back out. Simple huh? Nope, the 3 month old hasn't learned the routine and was running around all over the place. Finally got her in and brought the last two in, but forgot to latch the gate. The mule and burro escaped.
I opened a new beer and loaded the dogs in the Gator (John Deer utility vehicle) and chased them toward the gate. At the critical point, both dogs jumped out and ran them back in the pasture. I was SOO proud of my dogs ))


----------



## DanKrager

There may be a business opportunity for some energetic person. I've been searching for a long time for wood carving chisels that fit pistol type pneumatic hammers, but I've come to the conclusion they are just not made. I had a #9 sweep 18mm gouge that came with an old Skil hammer drill and I fitted an adapter to a pneumatic hammer and WOW. It can pull full depth strips from a dried ash burl. Why hasn't some mfr made such bits? I would think a commercial carver would kill to have such speed and power in his hands. 
I have a stone cutters pneumatic hammer that will drive a 30 MM gouge into a log like a nail, but it is very heavy and awkward. I've made a nylon hammer face to use with my regular gouges, but it is very difficult to use, even with practice. 
Any ideas? I've thought about sending a set of auto tools for the ph to a metal worker and have him forge them into wood carving shapes. Would that work?
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

You gettin some skillz stef.

Dan, what about a metal engraver? Not enough power?


----------



## DanKrager

I've considered metal engravers, and ya, too small and the tooling is minuscule compared to wood gouges.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/tls/d/f-barnes-20-drill-press-from/6629245422.html

Anyone want to loan me some money? Don't know what I'd use 9" of spindle travel for, but I'm sure fridge can come up with a solution.


----------



## terryR

Dan, is this Fordeom too small?










I can attest to the high quality of their tooling; but seems small for what you want?


----------



## chrisstef

Had an old friend in town last night so he, his wife and another guy came by to have a few beers after the kids went to sleep. Woke up after 5 hours of sleep to an empty bottle of Johnnie Walker Gold, tire tracks in my front lawn and my mailbox leaning at a 20 degree angle. I aint messin with Johnnie no more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! What?


----------



## chrisstef

My car was parked right about where those tire tracks exit / enter the grass. My boy musta thought that i was parked dead in the center of my driveway lol. Probably realized that it wasnt pavement when he bumped into the mailbox. I was crying laughing this morning. Needless to say, i am hungover AF. Ive managed a cup of coffee, 3 cups of water, 2 advil and a half a bagel. Its 95 degrees out. Im gonna go for a brisk walk on lunch and sweat this one out. Or im gonna take a nap. Im leaning nap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOL! Fuggin' fantastic.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed ^. We had a blast.


----------



## TheFridge

9"? Gurgle…


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, yes, I looked at the Foredom and they are a good deal more powerful than Dremel and many other electric impacts. Perfect for detailing and cleaning up a carving in a hurry. 
I rigged up a #11 sweep gouge, a cheapie that happens to have pretty good steel, with an octagonal handle that fits into the pneumatic hammer I have. I'll get a photo of it in action this afternoon. It hollowed out a 2 1/2" x 6" ash burl bowl with a knot in the bottom in about 10 min! I'm thinking there was at least one chip in the air the whole time. 
My dad used to say that when he picked corn (by hand of course), tossing it without looking into a wagon behind a team of horses trained to follow him, he could keep three ears in the air. Later on I learned he counted the two on his head….  I asked him why he didn't count the four on the horses too. His reply was classic farmer, "I guess I could have gotten done quicker if I did, but three was believable."

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Haha @ homeboy swervin. Nice lettering mang, you are good at it.

Interesting DanK, there are some good chisel profiles already that could be modified and honed to task.


----------



## terryR

yeah, now I remember why I quit drinking in my mid-20's.

there are much, much better intoxicants.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a yard sale lawn….


----------



## jmartel

> there are much, much better intoxicants.
> 
> - terryR


Just wait until CO legalizes shrooms.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea ill be off the sauce for a bit. Im a puddle.


----------



## TheFridge

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/277865#reply-4792641

I can't help myself.


----------



## DanKrager

The 15 min bowl from dried ash burl. 

















This is 11 minutes work minus about one minute getting the gouge unstuck from too deep a cut. Look at the size of those chips! Effortless. You can't see the depth of the cutting from this angle, but it's a full 3" deep. A cherry burl.









DanK


----------



## DanKrager

And a little bit from the lathe and a spalted ash stump. More coming when finish dries.









DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> - chrisstef


80, was that your blood alcohol content?

I'm liking that laced-up vase Dan.


----------



## duckmilk

> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/277865#reply-4792641
> 
> I can't help myself.
> 
> - TheFridge


One thing I like about Fridge--he speaks his mind.

Edit: I didn't finish reading the thread, it was interfering with my beer drinking.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't worry Duck. I don't know what the rest was about. I was just proud of myself for being able to use an "Over the Top" reference


----------



## Mosquito

Good looking stuff Dan. I need to turn more now that I have a lathe that can have different chucks


----------



## Mosquito

New to me bandsaw this evening, despite the 110° heat index. Been wanting a wood only version of this saw for a while. Will either use it with a narrower blade and leave wider blades on the other one, or use this one for wood, and the other one for metal (my other one is the wood/metal version). Either way, this saw is cool. Haven't reassembled it yet, though, just got it in the shop. Will deal with it tomorrow. It was taken really good care of. I don't think it was repainted ever, but if it was they did a ridiculously good job taping it off.






































Also came with some goodies, like some original delta blades in boxes










A book, owners manual, and unused warranty card



















But one of the coolest parts was it came with an original purchase receipt, and it was bought at a hardware store here in Minneapolis in 1964. $189.50


----------



## builtinbkyn

> - AnthonyReed


Gaudi is the definition of organic architecture. Spain is one place I've yet to visit but it's a place I've actually considered living.


----------



## summerfi

Heading to Fairplay, Colorado today for another fire. It's looking like this is going to be a busy fire season. More than I want.


----------



## terryR

Don't know how you do it, Bob.

Very nice, DanK.


----------



## rad457

*But one of the coolest parts was it came with an original purchase receipt, and it was bought at a hardware store here in Minneapolis in 1964. $189.50*

Curious, did it appreciate in value? Amazing find anyways.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels B9b.

So cool! Congratulations Mos.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Mosquito

> Curious, did it appreciate in value? Amazing find anyways.
> 
> - Andre


By about $75 yes lol

Tony, I'm glad you share so many pictures, saves me from having to travel to enjoy other places


----------



## terryR

^yeah, one photo of the airport will keep me from travelling again and again.


----------



## chrisstef

An over the top ref is mighty strong fridge.

Thats a heck of a trip T.

Great score Mos. Shes a beaute.


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, I have the exact same stand under my old Delta Homecraft shaper. One difference though is my foot pedals are on the back side, hopefully yours don't interfere with your stance. The cam activated wheels are so cool! However it's a little tipsy for my shaper since the motor hangs out the back.
A talented person could manufacture the same mechanism for other equipment.

Thanks again Tony. Hurry home Bob.


----------



## 489tad

Too hot for anything else.


----------



## bandit571

I keep asking the local MacDonalds when they will have a Beer Tap in their beverage bar….

" I'll have a Big Mac, and a Brew, to go…please. And, could you supersize the brew?"


----------



## duckmilk

Wish I was there with you Dan. But, I just cleaned the horse stalls and now have to go dump it, beer in hand though  It cooled off a little here today, still slightly below 100.

You should get your burgers somewhere that they DO sell beer Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah…but with free refills?

Have "Iron City" sports bar, on the south end of town….and we have "Brewfontaine" for the Kraft Brews.

I prefer to sit at home, and grill my own burgers….and even spill a little beer on them while they cook…while having as many "Cold Ones" as I please….no worries about getting pulled over, that way.

They just caught one "lucky" fellow…..for the tenth time…..driving his Mother home, to boot….They get on Pro Football players for ONE DUI….this fellow just got his tenth.


----------



## duckmilk

> They just caught one "lucky" fellow…..for the tenth time…..driving his Mother home, to boot….They get on Pro Football players for ONE DUI….this fellow just got his tenth.
> 
> - bandit571


Tenth? How do some people get away with that? With my luck, I'm certain I would go to jail for the first.

I'm missing the brewery that I worked at, at times. Gone now (


----------



## 489tad

Duck I was doing horse stuff earlier. Held Riki while my daughter hosed him off. 








New brewery sell 32oz of fun. I think the bar is made of Adler. 
Tony great pictures but what are you doing with all the people. Spain has people right? 
I have to go to a graduation party later, get my buzz going again.


----------



## duckmilk

> I think the bar is made of Adler.
> 
> - 489tad


Don't tell Fridge


----------



## Hammerthumb

So I might have a new residence come Monday here in Duvall, WA.
I've been staying at my friend Mike's house while looking for somewhere to live.
We have decided that this is now our shop, as I won't soon have mine set up. We finished the mitre station today. Welcome to my new shop.


----------



## duckmilk

That's a slick top on the mitre station. Congrats Paul!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Duck. Mike wanted to do another wood top to match the bench but Doug fir is not cheap. We decided to do it out of quartz, as that is the business we're in. Came out pretty sweet! Didn't cost a lot, and is pretty indestuctable.


----------



## woodcox

I had to put down and bury a sick Kitty this morning. Luckily the girls were out to a party and didn't see anything.

Nice beer, Dan. Probably Alder.



> Tony great pictures but what are you doing with all the people. Spain has people right?
> 
> - 489tad


Or furniture?

Holy shop, Paul! It's glorious. He must have wanted you out pretty bad to cut you in like that.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah. Works both ways. He's my boss and appreciates my work and woodwork. I appreciate him letting me stay at his house and using his shop. Can hardly wait to get my hand tools up here. He's a good student for the meager instruction I can give him. He retires next year. I have 6-10 to go depending on economy and investment. Wish I was retired. Work just gets in the way with fun!


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like one heck of an interim shop Hammer.


----------



## jmartel

Dang that looks nice, Paul. Duvall is a great area. I looked at moving there before we headed out to the island. Didn't really want to deal with the 405 commute if we went east. There's a guy that I bought a bunch of wood from right in town there, and I know of a few others that advertise on CList selling slabs out of there.

You do countertops up here now? Might have to get in contact with you in a few months for our kitchen remodel.


----------



## JayT

Glad things are working out for the move, Paul. Does your wife have a job waiting, as well?


----------



## jmartel

Short week this week. Off for the 4th on Wed and on Fri. Spent this weekend doing drywall and little projects for the wife. Gonna make some pulled pork on Friday.


----------



## DLK

How do you safely store grinding stones when not in use?


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I just leave them on the grinder

View from "the office" today and tomorrow. Yes, I'm actually working.


----------



## DLK

Well of course but, I have 4 loose wheels that need storage, in addition to what I have my grinders, that need the storage .


----------



## Mosquito

what I meant was I don't have any spares, so I don't have any other storage method at the moment


----------



## terryR

Don, I leave them in the box they came in; and stick 'em in a tupperware in a closet.

If one breaks, send it to me. I use them for knapping.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul, love those cabinets and that top. Great job. Good luck on the home buying and move, Sir.

Mos, I embrace your multiple bandsaw decision. Haven't seen a shop update video in a while - slackass


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a shiny shop Paul. I hope your move goes flawlessly.

Dan, yes tons of people. If not using them as reference of size, I compose the shot around them or painstakingly wait for them to be out of frame.

Sorry about the kitty Woodcox. I have been around any furniture that would warrant passing on to you guys.

+1 Slackass.


----------



## DLK

> Don, I leave them in the box they came in; and stick 'em in a tupperware in a closet.
> 
> If one breaks, send it to me. I use them for knapping.
> 
> - terryR


Unfortunately they did not come in a box, they were on the Grinder. I have two rikon low speed grinders that came with friable wheels. I am replacing them with harder wheels, (1) 8 X 1⁄2 X1 1⁄4, 46 grit, J, (2) 1/8 inch Metal cutting abrasive wheel, and (3) & (4) both Norton 3X, 8 X1 X 1, 46 grit, K hardness, blue wheels. This will be (most of) my set up for shaping molding plane irons. Thus I will have to store the two 120 grit and the two 60 grit friable wheels that came mounted on the grinders.

One of the friable wheels cam chipped. I may tell woodcraft.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I embrace your multiple bandsaw decision. Haven t seen a shop update video in a while - slackass
> 
> - ToddJB


LOL I haven't done much of ANY video in a while lol might have to change that soon. Been slowly editing the quilt rack video, so hopefully that will be out sometime this year… :-S


----------



## jmartel

Found out today that I apparently got first place in that local photo contest that I entered about a month and a half ago. Seems as though Fridge isn't the only one that appreciates my nudis. Now I need to figure out what to spend the prize money on. I need a drill press and want some new chisels, but I also have some camera stuff and motorcycle stuff that I want as well…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for the compliments on the shop guys. I'm calling it mine, but I just get to use it. I'll store some of my tools here as well as Mike needs a few things, and I won't be setting up a shop for another year or so when I look to buy up here.
Here is my new office Mos. Doesn't have the view yours does.


















So I was approved on a rental property today. Nice house in Duvall. 3 bedroom 2 bath for $2500 mo.
Problem is that they want $4000 refundable deposit, $2500 first month, non refundable fee $300, and pet deposit of $500. Seams a little steep.
I have already given them $1250 just to hold the property. If I sign, I can't back out without losing the hold deposit which makes sense. I asked the agent if we could negotiate the rent, or the deposit. She will get back to me tomorrow.
By the way Jeff, lunch on Friday? Or will you be on the island?


----------



## jmartel

> By the way Jeff, lunch on Friday? Or will you be on the island?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I'll be on the island smoking a pork butt and then heading to Portland in the evening. That's my day off this cycle.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ok. I think I have to go to San Francisco the following week, and then to Las Vegas to direct the movers for a few days. I'll give you a call when I'm back in town.


----------



## chrisstef

Fresh from the basement. Bled and cured. Homemade capicolla.










Need me a mini deli slicer. And some formaggio.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Now I want a sammich.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, think we can get Stef to visit the West Coast


----------



## chrisstef

To clarify, i didnt make that. Came from a friend.


----------



## jmartel

While you're delivering to Paul, I'll take one as well.

Going to look at/probably pick up this old monster tomorrow. Needs a chuck and a cleaning. 1960's Delta-Rockwell drill press. Should go well with the lathe.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Sweet or Hot Spicy is the question? 


> Fresh from the basement. Bled and cured. Homemade capicolla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need me a mini deli slicer. And some formaggio.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## chrisstef

Spicy. Only spicy.

That press is super similar to mine jmart. Its a tank. Check the motor mount. Table is a bear to move. Drills true though.


----------



## terryR

Learning a lot about horses here. Who knew healthy hoofs were so critical to the life of a huge animal?

Turns out the horse my wife bought last year has 2 awful front hoofs. one has an abcess, the other has been rotten for so long, one of the bones may have shifted to a bad position. Somehow, my wife found a vet that would come to our place today with a portable x-ray machine to inspect that bone's placement. Today.

Probably will cost more than JMonster's day?

Worse, my wife is sorely attached to the horse.

The young girl which has been training my wife to handle and ride the past 1.5 years recommended the initial purchase of this horse. But, I guess she didn't look at her hoofs? Or didn't know what she saw? bummer.

The critical part is the current way she is standing. She's starting to resemble a posture called foundering; and that's a reason to put her down.


----------



## putty

Terry, A foundered horse can sometimes be rehabilitated with corrective shoeing, it can be a long and expensive process.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the info. I know so little, and everyone you ask for advice has a different opinion on a horse.

Luckily, our farrier seems very knowledgable, even though she is only 25 years old.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, looks like a Morse Taper, so should be easy enough to find a chuck. And it looks like it has a rack and pinion for raising and lowering the table which is super nice.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, that's no good news. My wife had a horse when she was in college that she had to put down. Cut one of the horses tendon and lost blood flow to the hoof. Hoof fell off and there was nothing else they could do.


----------



## terryR

cats are so much easier to raise,


----------



## 489tad

We did our anual 4 th ride today. Hate to be the guy that has to clean that. Enjoy your the day fellas.


----------



## jmartel

Bit of an upgrade, I'd say. I'll do some cleaning and some painting, then make a larger table with a fence to put on it. About 5" of spindle travel which is about twice as much as my HF has. Everything works great on it. Just dirty. Old shipyard surplus machine that took 3 of us to load into the trailer.












> Spicy. Only spicy.
> 
> That press is super similar to mine jmart. Its a tank. Check the motor mount. Table is a bear to move. Drills true though.
> 
> - chrisstef


Table is pretty easy to raise/lower. Haven't tried rotating it yet though.



> Jmart, looks like a Morse Taper, so should be easy enough to find a chuck. And it looks like it has a rack and pinion for raising and lowering the table which is super nice.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep. MT2. Threw the one on from my Lathe and it works fine. Might just steal the one off the HF drill press for now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Installing a lumber rack today.








Part on order for piping this out.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice press, buddy. I'd buy a keyless chuck for it. They make some pretty stinking nice affordable ones now.

Paul, getting it done.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Paul, I had been contemplating one of those dust collectors myself. However, this just popped up today, so I spent the last 2 hours or so helping take it, and the ducting, down:


----------



## chrisstef

Yea that table is different than mine jmart. All ive got is that cam locking lever thats lower on the shaft of your machine. Both you and mos, nice scores.

Ill be happy when this heat wave is over on friday. Been 92+ since last friday and miserably humid.

Lol terry. Tabby turd chasin kitty.

I think were starting to get on the same page with the mutt. Starting to realize that if she doesnt work she gets rather anxious. So before she eats, or anything else that would induce angst or anxiety, she gets work. Fetch, structured walks or some training lessons really tone her down. Mix that in with some new tools provided by our trainer and things are getting better. Puppies are a ton of work. Oof.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice Mos! I'm glad I'm not footing the bill on this shop. Mike likes his toys. Hope you got your DC at a good price.
Good work on the pup, Stef. I agree with Terry. Cats are a lot easier, and the only thing you have to teach them is where to relieve themselves. Looks like Terry's cat is figuring out how to go without going outside. 
Still waiting for my sammich.


----------



## Mosquito

I got it for $300, and that includes delivery


----------



## terryR

crazy hot here as well. We are surrounded by steep mountains on 3 sides with old growth vegetation. So humid.

only 93 degrees here today for a high; but humidity never dropped below 77%; then it rained.

Darla, our lame horse, looked better today. So, the vet will come visit tomorrow in an attempt to save us $$$


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations JDrill and Mos.

Sorry for the troubles with the horse Terry. I hope you can help her live long and happy life.

Hope the pup is on the upswing Stef.


----------



## terryR

^dunno how you do it, T.

I get short of breath just thinking of the airport; maybe because I get patted down every time i visit. 

are you coming home?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, on the way home now. 11hr flight from London to Los Angels.

The airports are a headache, I agree.


----------



## jmartel

> The airports are a headache, I agree.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Terry, I think you get short of breath getting patted down because it lights a fire in you that you didn't know you had.

At least you can stretch out in the airport though. I did a flight back from Ireland a few years ago from London to Vegas. Middle seat in economy class because they had to rebook us. Not fun at all.

When we did LA-Taipei earlier this year I sprung a couple hundred bucks more for the premium economy. So worth it on that long of a flight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The premium is a good investment on the long flights:


----------



## jmartel

So where's the next trip after this?


----------



## terryR

JFunny, I've been around good looking men since I graduated from Nursing school in 1985. really pretty guys. sweet personalities. older men that sometimes bought me gifts. Don't do a thing for me.  Would probably be easier if it did since we all know how hard it is to live with a woman.

I'm just nervous around anyone else carrying a weapon. Even when hunters ride up in our yard on their ATV to ask permission to cross our land, I feel un-easy. just hate being around police. hate it. sorry for the rant.


----------



## ToddJB

That was a legit vacation, Tony. Hopefully it fulfilled its goal.

Thought you guys might like my attempt at fixing something I screwed up.

I broke a plastic knob my lathe from it getting caught on my buffer. Did some research and found this plastic casting resin stuff. Super pleased with how it came out. Here are some process shots.


----------



## JayT

Dang, Todd, nice save.

Thanks for sharing the vacation, Tony


----------



## Handtooler

Todd, Super repair! Yes, thanks for sharing and informing us of your procedure.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Todd, that really came out nice.

Not going to lie, I am going to miss the Spain photos. Thanks again for sharing. That was epic.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice save Todd


----------



## bandit571

OK, what can you all tell me about a motor I picked today?









Once I got the wire wheel crap off..









Has a 1/2" shaft..









With a flat spot for set screws….and..









Not one oiler, but..









Two oilers for the "bearings" Mounting plate?









I am still trying to clean the plate enough to read it. I also don't trust the "cord" for it..









Have yet to plug it in to test it….may wait on a new cord, first. Thinking this MIGHT be enough to power my Craftsman bandsaw…so I don't have to hand crank the old one to start it up…

Hey…was just $3….was worth a shot…will need a new cord and a different pulley…..easy enough to do..


----------



## Mosquito

based on having absolutely nothing to go on, I'm guessing it was cheap?


----------



## ToddJB

My gravity fed furnace in my shop had a motor like that which ran the squirrel cage via a belt. Mine was a 1/3hp though. But the mounting bracket make it designed to be mounted at any angle, while still having access to the oil port. 3n1 small motor oil is what I use in these.

Whatever this one was mounted in they were only able to get to it from one side. Note one oil port is normal, the other has an extension.


----------



## bandit571

Need a way to bring out the writing on the plate…..looked like he was using it with wire wheels….

On a sad note: there was a tub of handsaws at the sale….including a No. 12….with nib….and a broken & trashed handle…..didn't even bother to pick it up…They are open tomorrow..IF anyone wants that saw….I don't. Had a "stove bolt" running up through what was left of the grip…..


----------



## ToddJB

I use the small dremel wire wheels on tags like that.


----------



## DanKrager

My Delta Unisaw came with only one knob on the height adjustment lock, so I made a bolt for the tilt adjustment and cast a plaster of paris mold of the good knob. It was a two piece mold, but JBWeld did a fantastic job of bubble free casting! Can't tell them apart.

Good save. You must be a professional, because they know how to fix mistakes.

DanK


----------



## Kwoods

Sounds like fun to me


----------



## 489tad

Nice save on the knob Todd.


----------



## bandit571

Some details are showing up…can be wired as 110 vac..or 220 vac….at 220..amp is 1.8 rpms 1725

Power outage around here…over an hours worth…kind of put a crimp in doing a whole lot….


----------



## summerfi

Hi y'all. I'm still on the Weston Pass Fire at Fairplay, CO. First pic is of the fire blowing up yesterday, July 4. Second pic is of a tornado passing directly over the fire today. Mother Nature is angry.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, I heard it was started by a couple of homies firing tracer rounds. Can folks get prosecuted for things like that?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Some details are showing up…can be wired as 110 vac..or 220 vac….at 220..amp is 1.8 rpms 1725
> 
> Power outage around here…over an hours worth…kind of put a crimp in doing a whole lot….
> 
> - bandit571


So that's about 1/2 HP. It's most likely a 4-pole universal motor. IMHO, it's a little low on power for most band saws but it would do well as a low-speed grinder for 6" wheels.


----------



## duckmilk

WC, sorry to hear of the passing of your kitty. Those things can be tough.

What's the update on the horse Terry? Have you heard what the xrays showed?
If the hoof has rotated (moved downward in relation to the hoof wall), the prognosis is related to the degree of rotation. Slight rotation can be corrected with proper shoeing and there can be around 9 months for the hoof to grow out, which is necessary for the bone and hoof to come back into alignment. Think of the hoof being like a large fingernail, which it actually is, and for it to have to grow to reconnect to the bone. Trust what the vet has to say. You are welcome to PM me if you have any questions.

I would drool on your drill press Jmart.

Nice trip and photos Tony! Happy for you!

I just heard our pup yelping like he had been run over. Nope, Mrs. Duck was just correcting him. He is a real wimp. Hope you do well with yours Stef.

Nice job on the handle Todd!

Wow, a tornado passing over a fire? How did that turn out? Bring any rain with it?

I took my almost 12 yo dog to the Ophthalmologist on Tuesday because her eyesight has been gradually getting worse over the last 4 years. I was hoping it was just cataracts which can be fixed. Nope, she has retinal degeneration and will eventually go blind. Now we just have to see if she goes before her eyesight or not. Either way, she will be well loved and taken care of.


----------



## chrisstef

Heckuva save Todd. Id kiss my sister for some shop time. Half hour spurts 3 days a week aint cuttin it.

Tough to hear bout the old pooch duck. Good luck buddy.


----------



## DLK

> Some details are showing up…can be wired as 110 vac..or 220 vac….at 220..amp is 1.8 rpms 1725
> 
> Power outage around here…over an hours worth…kind of put a crimp in doing a whole lot….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> So that s about 1/2 HP. It s most likely a 4-pole universal motor. IMHO, it s a little low on power for most band saws but it would do well as a low-speed grinder for 6" wheels.
> 
> - Kent


or running a sanding disk.


----------



## ToddJB

Half is fine for small bandsaws and drill presses. My 14" Delta came factory with a 1/3hp and the 1/2 was considered a luxary upgrade for serious work. A sharp blade cures many woes.

Ducker, my dog growing up was deaf and blind by the time he passed. No other animal could clear a room faster with his farts though. Loved that dog. His name was Cricket.


----------



## terryR

duck, x-rays taken this morning, but the vet doesn't know much about hoofs. So, our 25 year old farrier has to interpret them. Is that freekin' crazy? Nothing makes sense here in the back woods of Alabama. remember, we live out of cell signal range, and have no city water.

We were just lucky to find this new female vet who is desperate for clients.

Darla is standing much better; not putting a lot of weight on the worst hoof, but more than a couple of days ago. The farrier had me put 10" of pine flakes in the floor of the stall, and we've been giving some mild pain meds for 36 hours now.

Thanks for checking in, bud.

We finally lost our 21 year old kitty. holy crap the house is peaceful and quiet now.


----------



## carguy460

Checking in again, good to still see some familiar names posting here…

Terry - sorry about your lame horse, hope she gets better soon. I understand your concern entrusting her recovery to a younger person - however young does not necessarily mean incompetent in a given trade. When I was 25 (10 years ago) I was considered an expert in my industry…was I immature? Hell yes! Did I still have much to learn? Most definitely! Am I more wise now? Yup! But I was still very good at my trade at that age…and I had 5 years industry experience at that time.

I don't mean to challenge any concerns about your young farrier, but I want to state that age is not always an indicator or expertise.

Sorry for the rant!

Edit: sorry about your cat too, I had one live 19 years. I hoped he would live to 21 so I could take him to the bar just once and order him a beer.


----------



## summerfi

Todd, I'm on the Weston Pass fire, which was started by lightning. The Lake Christine Fire up at Basalt was started by tracer rounds. Yes, they can be prosecuted, and they may be charged with the cost of suppressing the fire, which will be in the millions.

Duck, the tornado brought a bit of rain on parts of the fire, but only enough to help for a couple days.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha @ gassy dog. Our Lucy is still doing well and still helps herd the horses. So, she can still see, just not very well.

Terry, I wonder if your new vet could share her pictures with another vet with more knowledge about hooves and laminitis (aka founder) to get a better prognosis and therapy advice. Many things can cause founder, so the cause may never be known. Heck, I would be more than happy to view them and give you my opinion.
Was she using digital technology for the x-rays or the old film method?

The soft bedding for her to stand on is valid. It provides support for the bone which is pressing on the soft tissues of the hoof, and it helps with blood flow. Pain may cause vasoconstriction in the foot, so pain meds help with that.

*Over* feeding her with grain or pellets is a no-no and is one of the causes. Grass hay is fine.


----------



## terryR

Duck, I was incorrect; the vet used digital x-ray machine; and read the results here. But she cannot fix the problem. Farrier cannot afford an x-ray machine. So, no real worries.

Looks like the hammock bone has shifted somewhat, but not fatally. So, more TLC for Darla. The farrier was finally able to shoe both front hoofs last night, so Darla is standing much, much better.

Thanks for checking in; only hay for feeding. Unfortunately, she isn't eating much at all the past 24 hours, or drinking much. She doesn't look good in my medical opinion. Was lying down most of yesterday.


----------



## jmartel

Sorry to hear about the horse, Terry. Hopefully it all works out.

Did 350 miles on the bike yesterday. Took the extra long way down to Portland through Mt. Rainier NP, St. Helens, and a few other places.










Going to hang out here today, and then probably take 101 along the coast home to avoid traffic.


----------



## ShaneA

Getting closer wrapping up my wainscoating and ceiling my dining room.


----------



## chrisstef

Pimp ^


----------



## JayT

Dang, Shane, that's looking good. I'm nearly done with the living room, but it won't have that kind of upscale status.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks really nice Shane, and that ceiling light - what is it and what does it look like lit up?


----------



## chrisstef

Edison bulbs. Looks like the death star.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, Edison LED bulbs. It takes 10 them, and I made the mistake of buying the "wrong" temperature ones the first time. They were way too bright, and cool. 6000° maybe? Bought another set of 2700°. Much better, and lessoned learned.


----------



## ShaneA

These were the too bight, cool ones.


----------



## ShaneA

Warmer bulbs.


----------



## chrisstef

Lil double A baseball yesterday.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice! Cotton candy is amazing. Just saying.


----------



## jmartel

Looks almost like he's eating a handful of lettuce in that photo.


----------



## terryR

very impressive, Shane.

Stef, who you watchin'? Love me some baseball.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No plans for the next trip JGlobeTrotter.

Thank you Todd. The knob reincarnation came out wonderfully, you're good brother.

Amazing pictures Bob, thank you.

Shane that room looks spectacular. Well done man. Agreed, cotton candy is miraculous.

Cool shot of the spud Stef. Good times.

Back to the grind… feeling lighter.


----------



## chrisstef

It was the Hartford Yard Goats Terry. AA affiliate of the Rockies. Park was built 2 years ago.


----------



## terryR

yard goats? 

hey, everybody has to be something.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea …. a rather odd name, but there's a lot of those in the minor leagues. Sea dogs, mud hens, rock cats, etc. I guess a yard goat was the locomotive that would shunt trains back and forth around the rail yard. I dunno.

The building of this park was an absolute fiasco. First contractor had their bond pulled and another had to pick up the pieces and finish the project a full year later. I heard stories of them pouring concrete before they even installed the underground plumbing piping only to have the cut it all up when time came to install the piping. Special order fixtures locked in trailers because the sub hadnt been paid. The stories go on and on.

In the end it came turned out great and has won best minor league park both years its been open. Ill be back for sure.


----------



## Mosquito

Was that Miesville mud hens? I drive by their ball park somewhat frequently on the way to/from the cabin. I've thought about stopping to watch a game before, but I'm usually looking forward to getting to the cabin, or home lol


----------



## chrisstef

I think it was Toledo but im not real hip on minor league ball. Yesterday the goats played the portland (maine) sea dogs.


----------



## terryR

I've also seen little electric dollies that can move a semi trailer around called a yard goat.

The Braves have mostly boring minor league teams names; Braves. only single A has a cool name; Florida Fire Frogs.

Marlins AA may be the best…Jumbo Shrimp.


----------



## 489tad

> The building of this park was an absolute fiasco.
> 
> - chrisstef


Building problems in CT? No way  
Correct on Toledo Mud Hens. 
I like the name Yard Goats. Minor league Bball is a blast.


----------



## bandit571

Dayton Dragons…Dayton, Oh….plays at Fifth Third Field….


----------



## TheFridge

I dig college ball. Went to Hoover last year for the championship game. On my pops dime. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## TheFridge

Bump


----------



## chrisstef

Preggo? ^


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Bump
> 
> - TheFridge


understandable to bump here-It is incredibly rare that this forum goes an entire day without one posting-Fridge must have figured the internet had crashed in on him and was making sure everyone else was ok

that is all-carry on
thank you


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## theoldfart

huh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here Kev.


----------



## TerryDowning

wow somethings just don't need to be known.


----------



## chrisstef

Try urban dictionary, fart. Then delete browsing history.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everyone knows it's dangerous to dig too deep into veiled references here.


----------



## chrisstef

One of the girls in the office was re-labeling the files and that was out on the desk. I walked by and said, "first name Dirty". "Huh? .... Ohhhh damn hahahaha"


----------



## chrisstef

Hey, we had to break the silence around here some how. I certainly cant post the cribbage board thats taken me a week to drill half the holes required.


----------



## theoldfart

uh, er, um, .......;-(

and in other news, actually did a woodworking project for my wife. She saw it at my DIL's and asked if i could duplicate it and now my daughter wants one too. Nice to be back in the shop, recuperation and moving are not a good mix!


----------



## 489tad

If anyone ever misused a Sanchez at my place of employment there would be several meetings followed by a presentation from HR.








Car show last weekend.


----------



## lysdexic

Model T


----------



## jmartel

Couple photos from my weekend putting some miles on the bike. Ended up with about 850 miles on it.

Mt. Rainier


















St. Helens









Grey splotches in the water in this photo are trees that got blasted in when St. Helens erupted.









Panther Creek Falls


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful shots JFreshAir.


----------



## terryR

^agreed!

so much nicer than the scary aquatic life.


----------



## jmartel

> so much nicer than the scary aquatic life.
> 
> - terryR


No way. Big animals are my jam. I'd like to save up to do a safari at some point. And ultimate dream is to dive in Antarctica with the penguins and leopard seals.

Leaving in 2 weeks to do whale sharks in Mexico. Those aren't scary though. Filter feeders.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're going to let a little bit of death deter you JIntrepid? Embrace the dreams.


----------



## jmartel

> You re going to let a little bit of death deter you JIntrepid? Embrace the dreams.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Doesn't deter me. But usually results in laws and procedures that take away all the fun. Like when they wouldn't let me go outside the cage for the great whites last year. Was bummed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pull the guide's mask off and dart out of the cage real quick. What's he gonna do? Chase you?


----------



## jmartel




----------



## smitdog

Funny ish lately boys, keep it coming, I need a few laughs


----------



## jmartel

> Funny ish lately boys, keep it coming, I need a few laughs
> 
> - smitdog


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' purdy!!!! Those machines sure find a good home with you.


----------



## chrisstef

What he said ^


----------



## DLK

I stood in line 2.5 hours yesterday at the Frederik Meijer Gardens & Sculpture Park in Grand Rapids to see Putricia, the corpse flower. It took them 18 years to raise this flower from seed to bloom.

The corpse flower or titan arum - Amorphophallus titanum (a name which means "giant deformed penis" of all things) - is famed for its enormous, incredibly pungent blossom, and for the rarity of its appearance. [1]

Smells like rotting flesh apparently to attract the flies and beetles that will pollinate it. I took pleasure in suggesting that it has eaten small children.

This entire structure can reach up to 3 meters (10 feet) high. And boy is it stinky. The reason we call it a corpse flower is because it's one of those plants that produces an odor like a decomposing carcass to attract the flies and beetles that typically feed on rotting flesh. [1]

*Photos*




























*Reference*

[1] MICHELLE STARR, This Timelapse of a Huge Stinky Corpse Flower Is Surprisingly Beautiful: All the beauty, none of the smell. Science Alert, 10 July 2018

https://www.sciencealert.com/corpse-flower-amorphophallus-titanum-new-york-botanical-garden-2018-bloom-timelapse


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did it smell like Demo's breath?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^. I got nothin. No return fire. No snarky response. Nothin. But i do have a question. Would it smell like my breath because of its rotting corpse like odor or because of the latin translation of giant deformed penis? Im assuming my breath would smell like a corpse because i had tried to go all fridge on it and take it in one bite. I wonder if it tastes as bad as it smells?


----------



## DLK

I was so friggen tired and bad tempered by the time I got to it, that I didn't notice that the smell was any worse then the few hundred people in line with me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... my thought was due to all the capocolla and lack of brushing.


----------



## jmartel

Todd,

What do you use for paint? Gonna have to repaint the drill press soon. Anything you used for a guide on restoring the stuff, or just take that bitch apart and figure it out later?

A corpse flower would be good to have if you don't like your neighbors.


----------



## DLK

I think the smell only lasts a few days after the bloom. Otherwise I would have taking a cutting, when the Garden staff, two news crews and the few hundred people in line were not looking.


----------



## jmartel

Just do it at night. Problem solved.

I need to do a bunch of cuttings this fall. Buying new plants is expensive and I've already got a good base to go off of for these. Mostly hydrangeas and rhododendrons. Not even sure that some of my rhododendrons are commercially available anymore since they are about 60 years old.


----------



## chrisstef

T - Ahhh the ole meat mouth syndrome. It happens from time to time.

My hydrangeas and rhody sprout like 4 flowers a year each. Slack ass bastards.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, see what happens when two types of "Peppers" are too close..









This is SUPPOSED to be a couple Green "Bell" Peppers….and..








These are not. Jalapenos Peppers, according to the label….

Methinks these two have been "Dating"?









Behind my back?


----------



## jmartel

> My hydrangeas and rhody sprout like 4 flowers a year each. Slack ass bastards.
> 
> - chrisstef


Mine go crazy. 2 of them are full on trees.


----------



## terryR

hate to admit it, all I can see in the above photo is the weak sauce fencing.
Keeps yer push mower on yer property?


----------



## DanKrager

Finally, so shop shoes for people we know…

Carrion.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Because there's only four seasons, and I'm looking for something more."


----------



## jmartel

> hate to admit it, all I can see in the above photo is the weak sauce fencing.
> Keeps yer push mower on yer property?
> 
> - terryR


Because it was already there when we bought the place and I'm too lazy to do anything about it at the moment. It's going to come down and probably no fencing at all there eventually.


----------



## chrisstef

> Finally, so shop shoes for people we know…
> 
> Carrion.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager
> 
> Great. Put fish in the heels of those and Fridge will be paying for his new tools in all singles.


----------



## Mosquito

Long. Effing. Week. Ugh.

all day work planning meetings (literally drive there and meet in the conference room 10hrs a day), and I'm ready for the week to be over. Busted a tooth while eating breakfast yesterday morning (the anecdote that I was eating a bowl of Life is not lost on me), and then we had storms roll through last night that knocked down a big branch off my maple (like the size of most maple trees I see around here), that landed on the neighbor's house. Then realized the wire I bought for the dust collector circuit on my way home was 10-3 not 10-2. Ef it, I'm going inside, obviously it's not a good day to be in the shop lol

Dentist appointment this morning, temp filling, but have root canal scheduled for Monday AM, and then go back to dentist for a crown later


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, 10-3 should be fine. Just don't use one. Cap it off. No biggie.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd,
> 
> What do you use for paint? Gonna have to repaint the drill press soon. Anything you used for a guide on restoring the stuff, or just take that bitch apart and figure it out later?
> 
> A corpse flower would be good to have if you don t like your neighbors.
> 
> - jmartel


Paint - it depends. This lathe I'm using brush on Sherwin Williams Kem Kromik as a primer and their Poly Enamel for the top coat. I'm doing that because a lathe gets tons of oils, hot chips and banged about. For the last drill press I did I just did rattle can spray primer lightly and then spray primer/paint. If the casting is rough I like brush on better than spray because it smooths it out. If you go with rustoleum, one nice thing I've done is spray a primer, then get a brush can of a color they also have spray in. Then brush on the first coat. Light sand and spray the second. Make it super good looking.

Cast is super forgiving. And a drill press' painted areas don't see much abuse, so anything should be fine.

The big thing I would suggest with resto work is to get any old grinder and throw a wire wheel on one side and one of these on the other. That deburring wheel has been used on every project I do in the shop. It's pricy but it's amazing.

Also, Boeingsheld keep those freshly cleaned parts shinny. After the Boeingsheld is dry I put Golf, Perifin, Candle wax on the bare metal, buff with steelwool

For the paint I usually use a liquid car wax on it to help keep it bump and oil proof.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jmartel

Just gotta pick a color now. Thinking a nice salmon would be nice. Or perhaps neon green?


----------



## duckmilk

Terra Cotta


----------



## chrisstef

Always ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a tough go Mos. Hope it lightens up for you.

One of these JSwatch:


----------



## summerfi

Still on the fire in Fairplay, CO. The fire is about out, so I'm heading home Sunday. Today I got a chance to do a little sightseeing. Pics of tools coming tomorrow. Right now it's time to head to my tent for a little sleep.


----------



## Brit

Great pic Bob.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## woodcox

Here we go. Little boy from down the street has his game on point this AM. 


















Cool anvil there, Bob.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pizza is always a plan.


----------



## jmartel

> That s a tough go Mos. Hope it lightens up for you.
> 
> One of these JSwatch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Very Seattle colors.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that good or bad?


----------



## TheFridge

JRestorer, I've used rustoleum paint plus primer. Covers great. I disassemble and loosely reassemble any stuff I might not remember how it goes back together. Shafts, load springs, and pulleys especially.

First time out to sea. Or deep into the gulf. 40m. Took forever at 14mph. Still fun. Wish we caught some monsters but I can't complain sinc this 3500$ trip was free


----------



## DLK

The area C meeting of MwTCA was at Tillers International in Scotts, MI (just a bit east of Kalamazoo) Here are some pictures of their classrooms where they teach woodworking and blacksmithing.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice snapper, fridge.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice snapper, fridge.
> 
> - chrisstef


Be careful. I think that counts as a pickup line to him.



> Is that good or bad?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Neither. Just is. Everything up here is blue, green, or grey it seems. Natural colors from the landscape here.

Ended up picking up some hammered copper. Will try the top shroud first and see if I like it. If not, I'll get a more classic color.


----------



## chrisstef

329 1/8" holes. Wet with spirits. Want to resaw it and hog out for a deck of cards and the pegs. Close it up with magnets. Ill prob blow the resaw and lose too much thickness.


----------



## DanKrager

Hoo boy, Stef. You got guts. Resawing after drilling may teach an unforgettable lesson, but I hope not. In fear of the resaw ripping out the tender little pieces between holes or splintering out the holes, I would have resawn and dressed the slabs before drilling. Best of luck. It's such a gorgeous piece, couldn't you make this the lid for a hogged out container under it?

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been wingin this thing since the start or i def would have gone your route Dan. If i blow the resaw ill make sure its on the waste side and just fab another bottom or leave it as is and slap some rubber feet on it. Ive all ready got a ton of chip out between the holes. The african mahogony was really a bad choice of timber. Didnt carve well and even with a brand new brad point i had some garbage lookin holes.


----------



## duckmilk

The carving looks great from here Stef. Good luck sir.


----------



## DanKrager

Speaking of drilling holes in wood, I've learned something since buying my Tormek sharpener. I learned that they sell a drill sharpener capable of putting a four facet point on a standard twist drill. In metal it eliminates the need for a starting punch because the bit has no point shoulder to cause wandering. In wood it means an exceptionally clean entry and exit hole (no backup required). You DO need a good hold down on wood like on metal because the rake of the cutting edge can catch a little splinter on exit and scare the bejeebers outaya. I have no more bejeebers.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice catch Fridge.

Wow nice work Stef!

Thanks for the pics Combo.


----------



## DLK

Hey Fridge catching snapper after snapper is a lot a fun. I'd rather do that then spend all day chasing a monster.

Stef: Instead you could plow out the center (backside) to make room for a deck of cards. and pegs. Then block of the ends and add a new back. The back could be narrow to just cover the cavity and be set into rabbets with your magnets, or as a pencil box lid but on the bottom.

Tony. I thought the pictures were cool. Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## theoldfart

Is there something Stef's not telling us? 










I didn't think he got out this far!


----------



## duckmilk

^ He's at least not telling his wife


----------



## duckmilk

> I have no more bejeebers.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I hear ya Dan, I think I'm on my last one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know a girl that gives them out like kittens. Do you want her number?


----------



## duckmilk

> - Combo Prof


Why does that name sound familiar to me Don? Has he done something on tv?


----------



## duckmilk

> I know a girl that gives them out like kittens. Do you want her number?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No, then I would be in Stef's shoes, hiding it from my wife.


----------



## ToddJB

> I know a girl that gives them out like kittens. Do you want her number?
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> No, then I would be in Stef s shoes, hiding it from my wife.
> 
> - duckmilk


 and having to buy dudes trucks.


----------



## theoldfart

..and he told us he was just riding shotgun.


----------



## ToddJB

I think you misunderstood what he meant when he said that he was going to be "riding the double barrel"


----------



## DLK

> Why does that name sound familiar to me Don? Has he done something on tv?
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't know, but the name also seemed familiar to me. But I see from google that there are several "famous" Nehrings.


----------



## TheFridge

> I know a girl that gives them out like kittens. Do you want her number?
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> No, then I would be in Stef s shoes, hiding it from my wife.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> and having to buy dudes trucks.
> 
> - ToddJB


Toodddd…. secrets are supposed to stay secrets….


----------



## chrisstef

You know i love me a bench seat pickup. Hard right hand turns and armor all on the seat will skooch em closer to ya. Oops. That wasnt third gear now was it.

Lol T. That post Deserves recognition.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie Stef. I've been married too long to know where to find those for free.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What I've been up to lately: Brick sidewalk.










Old sidewalk bricks, stored almost 20 years now, pulled from a nearby town when they were being dug up for new concrete walkways. New-to-me hot tub in the back of the pic, need a way to get there without going through the yard. Real pain in the arse. Done now, I'll post an 'after' pic later tonight.

Carry on! Oh, and Hello Everybody!


----------



## duckmilk

I like it Smitty. I hope it's not as hot there as here.


----------



## TheFridge

its said the heat is hard on old people. Well I wonder why every time I visit my maw maw it's always 85deg in her house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Smitty. I would imagine that it is slow difficult work, sure looks good. Your repurposing / recycling is amazing and commendable. Good show!


----------



## terryR

Nice, Smitty. Nothing like a hot soak before bed. Although, we haven't used ours in a month. Heat index is 10something every day.

Had to send our lame horse to live with the farrier for a while. She's laying down so much that she has nasty "bed sores" on all her joints. I've been cleaning her wounds 5 times a day, and cleaning her stall twice a day the past week. Damn, it's hard to give care to a 1000 pound animal that isn't being a part of the care. Worse than pediatrics.


----------



## terryR

My solution to the heat of the south,










knapping in the attic with the A/C on high.


----------



## chrisstef

Welp, we're pulling the plug on the puppy project. Yesterday morning i put her in her crate and tossed in 2 carrots as we usually do. Nathan likes to lock up the crate so as he went to do so he put his hand on top of the crate and fuggin Cujo snarled and snapped in the direction of his hand on top of the crate. Coincidentally we had out trainer scheduled for an in home the same afternoon. Dog even managed to let out a low growl towards him as we were going over the work he had instructed us to do. He's by far the most alpha, pack leading, dog guy ive ever met and there was no respect.

Last night my wife reached out to an owner of one of her litter mates and theyve been experiencing the similar food aggression issues along with some other GI stuff. That was enough for me. We've begun the re-homing process today. It was a difficult decision as neither of us are quitters but if we wait until something bad happens, its too late. She's just not an animal i can put 100% trust in to make the right decision every time and i cant have that living under my roof. Something went wrong during the 8 weeks she spent with her litter. Whether it was the feeding arrangements or just general care of the puppies, something wasnt done properly. We've done all we can. Its hard on us because we seen such growth in so many other areas just not the one that matters the most.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Stef. But it sounds like it needs to be done.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Bro, that suck on all sorts of levels. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang. Sorry man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like the right thing to do. Cujo will have to find a home where that's not a deal-breaker; I certainly understand the decision and would do the same thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Right decision Stef. If Nate got hurt you'd be dealing with fear issues with him. Better to re-place the pup.


----------



## TerryDowning

and if Nate or anyone else got bit…

If you think paying for the training was expensive, wait until you have to pay for a Dog Bite. (In more ways than one)
We had to file a dog bite claim on our home owner's insurance a few years ago after we moved from CA to CO, Our Insurance company we had in CA refused to cover our new home and another company quoted us ridiculously high premiums even though the dog was put down. This is three plus years later.

Still paying for that issue…..and will for at eat 2 more years I guess. We have been told that Insurance companies can look back at previous claims for 5 years.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks guys. Def sucks but my number 1 job is to protect my family and the things weve rightfully earned. Ill be damned if a dogs gonna disrupt any of that.

I appreciate the support fellas.

Damn TD. That sucks. Stef aint tryin to hear that noise.


----------



## ToddJB

Dude. F. Sorry man. That really makes me sad. I agree whole heartedly with what you're doing, it's just a ********************ty situation.


----------



## 489tad

It's a tough but right move Stef.

One more day then it's a super long weekend. We need it.


----------



## woodcox

That's too bad, Stef. You guys seem to have done everything you could have done for Fin. Any plans on trying again?


----------



## duckmilk

I'm sad it didn't work out Stef. I hoped for you that the training would change things, but you're making the best decision.

I'm also sorry to hear about the horse Terry. From what you typed, it sounds like the hoof isn't getting better?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

A lot to catch up on.

Bummer stef. Sorry to hear man. We're going through something similar with our two doggerinos, though for slightly different reasons. It's hard but as you know, your little screamer is more important than anything else in the world.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi'ya Billy!

It got to 105 today. My shop is insulated and is inside an insulated metal building. Had the AC running all day and the inside temp is holding steady at 79.8


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I'm top to 93+ in the shop, just quit working. Sweat was staining the work!

Come the fall insulate the roof and back wall. Already insulated the garage door and installing solar film on the garage door windows.


----------



## chrisstef

> That's too bad, Stef. You guys seem to have done everything you could have done for Fin. Any plans on trying again?
> 
> - woodcox


I feel like we gave it hell and thats my main solace in the whole situation. No plans right now for another pup. Its gonna take me a bit to want to try this again. Im fuggin exhausted by it.

Good to see ya Billy. And best of luck with the furballs.


----------



## theoldfart

Lots of little house projects









It's a bit warm









Good news is the shop is fully functional


















Finishing an Obsidian Porter from Deschuts


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good fart!


----------



## duckmilk

> It s a bit warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Wow Kev! Where did you find that weather station! I would love to have that instead of the little digital one I have.
The shop is looking superb! Can you show more of your wood storage solution?


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I have no idea where I bought it.
Wood storage/clamp rack


----------



## DLK

Looking it good Kevin. Finally cooled down enough here that I can work on building the shop. French pocket doors, ceiling, more lights and HVAC still to go. TIP: don't buy the pocket door frames that Menards sells.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, that is looking awesome. Great job.

More work on the lathe…


----------



## Rarebreed68

Sorry to hear that about the pup Stef. Definitely the right decision, but it sucks. 
Treating uncooperative horses is quite the workout, hope all goes for the best Terry. 
Great looking shop fart. My dad had the same weather station when I was a kid. Hadn't seen one in years. 
Hope everyone is doing well. I've been busier than a one armed paper hanger. Progress pictures coming soon of the latest remodel.


----------



## DanKrager

You could make your own weather station if so inclined.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Good move, Stef. There are plenty of other dogs to choose from.

Duck, Darla has FOUR bad hooves. Insane. She's constantly rocking back and forth between them; and laying down on her sores. I already have Stef-Syndrome over the poor old horse. Want to put her down and get on with life. ya know?

I wish Toddster lived with me.


----------



## jmartel

> Want to put her down and get on with life. ya know?
> 
> - terryR


Plus then you potentially have a lifetime supply of hide glue.

Between me and one of the cats, we killed 3 mice last night, and 2 the night before. Apparently this means I need to declare war on them in the house. Never had a problem with them inside before, but something is forcing them in.


----------



## ShaneA

Have you seen those bucket traps? I saw a YouTube video on one, and it was pretty amazing. You can catch an infinite amount. They just drown…

Who is going to make the final call on the horse Terry? I am never really a fan of letting these things drag on at great expense and possible suffering. Those are just terrible decisions to have to make.


----------



## terryR

oooh, I left an open pan of EvapoRust under a table in my shop, kept smelling something nasty; found 6-10 dead mice in the muck. Was hard to tell how many due to…well, never mind.


----------



## terryR

JMouser, I made hide glue from a deer hide once. Once.

They sell that ish in the store.


----------



## jmartel

> Have you seen those bucket traps? I saw a YouTube video on one, and it was pretty amazing. You can catch an infinite amount. They just drown…
> 
> - ShaneA


Yep. Used it out in the shop and caught a bunch. Didn't want to set one up in our kitchen, but I'm going to set one up tonight. I know where they are coming into the house from, and how they get into our crawl space. Just need to capture most of them before I seal it up so they don't start chewing through stuff trying to get out.

Terry, I got 2 cats. Not trying to do anything that could hurt them, so evaporust is out. Bucket traps and sealing up should do it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're up an running Kev.

If Todd lived at my house, I'd rub his belly for luck on my way to work every morning.

How's the job hunt coming along Todd?


----------



## ShaneA

His belly? uh huh…right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^What are you implying?


----------



## ShaneA

nothing…


----------



## terryR

The funny thing is, we live in the mountains, but don't have mice under the house. Our 2 outside cats live under there, and I gave up trying to seal them out 10 years ago. They sure reek havoc with the insulated ducts; love to sleep on them during the cold winter.


----------



## chrisstef

Tough night for the wife last night. She's pretty emotional over the whole ordeal. Me, im kind of cold to it. Ive made my decision and im moving on. We've filled out paperwork to get her into a foster home which is likely going to happen in the next day or two. Just trying to rip this bandaid right off yet put her in a situation where she'll strive and be happy. Explaining this one to Nathan aint gonna be a bunch of fun but ive got a hunch he'll forget all about it in short order. Not much seems to get in his way which is good.

Good luck with the horse Terry. Ill stop spreading pet problems real soon like lol.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, if we lived together you'd just be off making baskets with the Mrs. She finished her first one up last night. I think she did great.










Tony, I'd let you rub my belly. No movement on the job front. To muster motivation to look for a job when you have one is a heroic feat. I've been going in spurts. I've said no to a couple and a couple have said no to me. What about you?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I guess I'm not accounting for the emotional connection that may have developed, or I'm a heartless fu(k.

..... but even if it were my *brother* that lived in my house and he snapped at my son and posed a threat to him, his ass would be out in a split second too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome Mrs. Todd!

I sympathize with your motivation quandary.

I was becoming exhausted (and hurt in my heart) from all the rejection, so I curtailed my efforts prior to my travels. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I guess I'll have to start up again this fall but I'm going to enjoy the summer first.


----------



## ShaneA

Looking and interviewing for a job is one of the worst activities. It just terrible.

Yeah, nice basket. There is a lot of patience around here.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig them baskets Todd. Did she go from a book or what? I think thats something my wife would enjoy doing. She's a crafty lil broad.

Im with ya T. I agree 100%. Ive stripped all emotion away from it. Ya cant make solid decisions based upon emotion or feelings. The wiz was so worried about what the dog would be like when she got back from training and what we were going to do. I told her we arent going to make the decision, the dog will with her actions and she's spoken loud and clear.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Stef, she saw some of Terry's creations and it piqued her interest. I'm glad she's starting to have enough mental space now to have interests again.


----------



## chrisstef

Interests and hobbies are important. Gotta expunge life from the ole melon from time to time.


----------



## terryR

Very nice, of mrs. Todd. The little basket is better than my first attempt. It's a very addictive way to pass the time and I still recommend to many in this group.

I don't understand women. wait. there's more. I don't understand how they become so easily attached to hopeless animals. I'm pretty sure my wife has sunk enough cash in this lame horse over the past 16 months to buy me a Powermatic lathe. worse, are the hours spent texting back and forth with the farrier and constant worry over what is the right decision.

oh well, enough ranting.


----------



## terryR

a small piece of petrified Alder,










really, it's Mook Jasper from DownUnder

My hands have become soft like a cook, and I struggle to find symmetry in the stone.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, have you knowledge of this? 
Just an FYI.

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pretty nice slab in the pic. Wonder about pricing, it's green so there will be loss. Then I have to ask myself, do I need more wood? Thanks Dan for the heads up.


----------



## chrisstef

Always more wood. Always.

Likely our final pupdate. We've been able to secure a foster home for Finnski and the foster dad is going to pick her up this afternoon. They'll keep her and continue to work on the behavioral issues until they can place her in a permanent home. Smelling like an emotional night on the homestead for mama and Nathan but there's zero doubt about this being the right call.

Maybe i can finish that cribbage board now.


----------



## JayT

JayT's living room project as an HGTV show.

*The Before*

Homeowner: "We don't like this room" 
Contractor/Designer (Not really, but they play one on TV): "No problem, we can do this whole job in a half hour and for a couple hundred dollars"










*Demo Begins*

"Oh look at those original hardwood floors. Those will be so pretty and we'll save a bunch of time and money by refinishing them."










*The "Big Problem"*

Every show on HGTV has a "big problem" that pops up. Conversation goes something like:

Pretend Contractor: "There's a problem you need to see." 
Homeowner: "OMG, what's that?" 
Pretend Contractor: "That's going to set us back a week on the timeline and cost an extra $2000." 
Homeowner: "I hate spending money on things that actually hold the house up and make sure it doesn't burn down or flood. Now we can't afford that ridiculously overpriced floor lamp."










*The Actual Work*




























*The Sponsor*

Pretend Contractor: "This job would have been impossible without my California Air Tools compressor. It's so quiet that we can work without having to wear earplugs. Love my California Air Tools compressor. I won't actually tell you they are sponsoring the show, but will make sure to say California Air Tools a lot in the episode and feature the tool prominently in as many shots as possible."










*The Boot*

Pretend Contractor: "Time for you homeowners to leave. I'll tell you it's so we can surprise you by revealing a room you see every day as you live in the house. The truth is that it's so the real contractor can come in here and get the work done without me and the film crew in the way."

*The Reveal*

Overly Emotional Homeowner: "We love it, just what we wanted." 
Pretend Contractor: "We managed to come in on time and budget. Wasn't easy with that big problem we knew about up front and planned for, but had to use to create a bunch of false drama."


----------



## ShaneA

Looks good, and it only took 30 minutes! nice


----------



## JayT

Hah, only if it was an HGTV episode. Of course on TV, old hardwood floor boards are tapped with a wrecking bar and 200 sq ft just magically pop up, too.

In Jay's world, we had a realistic timeline, realistic budget, had investigated enough to know that the old stairway patch was there, decided how we were going to deal with it and had to pull approximately 6,342,871 nails out of the floor. Unfortunately, planning ahead and realistic work doesn't seem to make for good TV.

The only real holdup was that the stairway patch was done in about the dumbest way possible and I had to figure out how to accommodate. Even that wasn't totally unexpected, as every room remodel has had something like that because the people who previously remodeled the house in the 70's or 80's were absolute idiots and did nothing the correct way. I knew to expect some stupid fix, just didn't know exactly what it would be until we got there.


----------



## ToddJB

This is all just camera trickery. Notice none of the pictures are from the same point in the room.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great post JayT, looks terrific!


----------



## chrisstef

Youre rug is crooked.


----------



## woodcox

Don't you have a plane to build?


----------



## JayT

Duh, stef. That's how interior designers justify their outlandish prices. "Turning the rug on the diagonal will make the room feel larger and give a contemporary vibe. That'll be three thousand dollars, please." Luckily my wife does the design work in our house and I get to play a contractor on TV.

Thanks, Smitty. As I was installing the floor, all I could think of is how much it would look like the floor in your shop.

Dang, Todd, you found me out. I'm not even a real woodworker, I just pull pics from all over the interwebz and act like it's my work.



> Don't you have a plane to build?
> 
> - woodcox


Don't remind me. Those vacation days were supposed to come out as use two for the swap, four plus the holiday and a couple weekends on the house and the rest on the plane. Didn't work out that way.

I'm ready to get back to the plane. My wife wants some barnwood wall shelves built. We all know who will win that one.


----------



## jmartel

That's why I always preferred the DIY network when we had cable. Especially the Renovation Realities show. Showed people who didn't know what they were doing working on their houses, and actually showed them effing up. Sparks from electrical circuits, ceilings falling on them, busting countertops trying to install them, falling through the ceiling, etc.


----------



## ToddJB

They would have shown me carrying a pretty glass shower door over to install and then all of the sudden my hands hitting the ceiling because when they suddenly explode your muscles don't have time to relax before you look like an idiot. Went with a shower curtain instead.

JayT, jokes aside. I like it. it looks really nice. Is there much more carpet in the house?


----------



## JayT

Only carpet left is basement family room, one second floor bedroom, stairways to both and the upstairs hallway. One of the next projects is to do the rest of the upstairs-remove carpet, refinish hardwood, paint, etc. We did the other second floor bedroom several years ago.

Right now the plan is to only be in the house a couple more years, so the basement probably won't get done.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice.

So we have a Brazilain co-worker that moved here when he was 11. So at this point, nearly 2/3rds of his life has been in this country. But almost daily he pulls the, "I've never heard that saying - it must be an American thing", or some derivation thereof, of what the rest of us believe to be super common sayings. So, unbeknownst to him, we've just started making sayings up to throw into conversations. And everyone is surprisingly good at not giggling. And it brings me joy.

Today's gems:

"As the old adage goes, 'There ain't no help for the pony-man'"

"And that's why they always say, 'Don't get caught with your fishtail wet'"

"Man, he was as angry as a cat eating cabbage"


----------



## woodcox

"refinish hardwood" episode 2? more damn nails

I think Todd is on to something. That side board? tho. You have some nice things in there sir. Fabulous floor.

Ed. I don't think I couldn't spit. Hilarious. He has is coming.


----------



## ToddJB

"It's like nailing the ass end of an apricot"


----------



## ToddJB

"That's why I never stuff my sorries in my sweats" 
"We can keep dancing around this donkey dong all day, but that won't fix our problem"


----------



## JayT

Laughing my butt off, Todd. I just do not want to know where the last one came into conversation. That sounds more like something for Fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Id have way too much fun with Todd. Wayyyy too much. Friggin hilarious.


----------



## ToddJB

Regarding a sketchy situation: "that's as hairy as Ted Kennedy's townhouse".


----------



## bandit571

"Meh…you'll have that on the bigger jobs.."


----------



## DLK

Does he know the standards? I.e. "Busier then an one armed paper hanger", "Busier then an a one-legged man in an ass kicking contest" favorites of my mother and father in-law.


----------



## DanKrager

Busier than a cat on a tin roof is my favorite.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Only if it involves a donkey, a lemon and a teacup Jay.

In no particular order.


----------



## DLK

I like to torment small child with the following line.

I'll ask how old are you they will say "seven" (for example)
I will then respond. "Wow when I was your age I was nine".


----------



## DanKrager

MOM: "That's OK, Timmy. He's a COLLEGE math professor. You won't have to worry about that for a long time". 
TIMMY: "OK. Thanks. mom." (rolls eyes)

 Love it.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

George Strait song about dating a woman who is trying to change his lifestyle: "It's like wearing a shoe that's too small"

Just got home from Home Depot and the temp was 110 outside, 105 inside the insulated shop and 116 inside the horse barn. We have calls into a company to spray foam the roof of the barn. In the meantime, I bought this from HD: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Electric-42-in-Heavy-Duty-Belt-Drive-Drum-Fan-with-Hanging-Receivers-BF42BDCE/303061465
In addition to a water mister that runs across the alley way it should cool things down inside there. This fan is identical to the ones used at work, blows a lot of air and is quiet enough you can carry on a normal conversation with it on high. Love it (so far).


----------



## chrisstef

Brutal duck. Those fans move air for sure. Weve got a half dozen at work. Stay cool when ya can.


----------



## TheFridge

Yesterday was the first day this summer I realized I could die if outside too long.


----------



## theoldfart

My wife just put a reflective film on the garage/shop windows. With their eastern exposure it gave me a bit of reduction in the solar gain. Next up insulate the attic and back west facing wall. Shop is 89 right now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Only if it involves a donkey, a lemon and a teacup Jay.
> 
> In no particular order.
> 
> - TheFridge


I thought it was a donkey, a lemon, and a taco? Oh well.
Laughed hard at the last few posts. Glad everyone is doing well. Sorry about the pooch and the horse.
Spent my day getting some of the DC set up








Flying to LV Monday to do some packing.
Won't be down to see you this trip OF. Next one.


----------



## DLK

Pouring rain here and I have discovered a slow drip in the shop right near the workbench. Do you think a temporary fix could be made by spray paining the interior of the roof near the leak with flex-seal? (By slow drip I mean it started at 2 drips per minute and as the wood swelled it stopped within 5-10 minutes.)


----------



## bandit571

PIP….









Letting my Daughter decide how she wants this finished….woodworking part is done..


----------



## jmartel

Did a 500 mile loop today on the bike through North Cascades National Park. Second ride with having my phone in a holder on the bars, forgot to put the stretchy straps over it and it went flying out at about 90mph when passing. Circled back around only to watch about 5 cars run it over. Also got a warning from a friendly county sheriff for 20 mph over. So it was a good day, minus the phone casualty.


----------



## Mosquito

Ride looks nice JMart.

Nice work on the DC Paul.

My morning was spent working, my afternoon was spent at the company picnic at the CEO's house, my evening was spent at a neighborhood picnic, and my night was spent putting up my dust collector (timelapse later).










That duct is preliminary, just to make sure it would clear the wall and electrical panel enough. Will be running ducting later, and probably not that hard 90 right into the cyclone


----------



## summerfi

Nice pics jmart. North Cascades are some pretty country.

Tonight's low temp: 49 degrees
Tomorrow's high temp: 84 degrees
Humidity: 10%
Smoke level: essentially none

Not too bad for a July day in Montana. We're in a major drying trend, so I expect the fires and smoke to hit here soon. I turned down a fire assignment for the Ferguson Fire near Yosimite NP yesterday.


----------



## TheFridge

Mos. I'm gonna have to red tag that installation. You have a foreign system (DC piping) in front of your electrical panel which requires an area of 30" in width, 36" in depth, and from the floor to the structural ceiling.


----------



## Mosquito

So you're saying I shouldn't have it inspected again…


----------



## DanKrager

Simple solution, Mos. Turn the DC system 180° so the ducting runs in front of the 36" column. It has to fork somewhere, so from the "middle of space" one fork can get back to the wall and the other go someplace else. ??? I know he's mostly messin' with ya, but still…if you have an insurance claim, it should be right. Don't give the adjuster ANY excuse.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

I wouldn't worry. In 18 years I've only has 2 issues. Both with sprinkler pipes. One of them I had to move a completed panel. It really sucked. Damn engineer and architect missed where the sprinkler main came into the building and put my panel under it. I never really thought about it until it failed.

Would it be ironic if I said I have to move things every time I need to get to my panel


----------



## Mosquito

Lol, I've already got it off the wall again. Will let me fix that I didn't square up the motor to the boards I mounted it to, so they weren't level. Guess I'll have to fix that now too 

The thing I don't like about changing where the inlet is on the cyclone is that it means I have to take it 100% apart again, and while I don't mind the cyclone and plenum, it was not fun to get the motor up there. Also, there's a set of outlets with a switch that were just barely clear of the filter before, that will be covered up by that. Interestingly, the panel isn't even 36" from the wall, unless that 36" is from the center of the panel.

Thank goodness I kept the scaffolding after insulating.


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry. 30" or the width of the equipment from centerline. Whatever is greater. I wouldn't worry about it really


----------



## Mosquito

*NOW* you tell me  But I got called back in to work some more, so for now it'll sit like that…

I'll debate it and see where I land


----------



## TheFridge

Hello dear friend,I am captain Kristen Griest from the United state. Please email me so I can determine if you are dumb enough to send money to me. Thank and goodbye.


----------



## terryR

oooh scaffolding. that's what I want for my B-day.

just got this cool mold in the post yesterday; for making custom soaps. The 1/2 image to the left of the mold may give you some idea of what I've got in mind.


----------



## TheFridge

Very large ears?


----------



## DLK

^ To clean ferengi ears?


----------



## chrisstef

Sleeve of a wizard?


----------



## TheFridge

Pocket puss? Flesh light?


----------



## Hammerthumb

So Fridge - we have the dust collector next to the panel also. Ducting runs over the top. Are we in violation? Have almost all complete except for the table saw and small planer. Ran out of elbows.










Capped of the end of the 7" trunk. Won't have the rest of the parts for a couple weeks. Gotta go home and pack anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

That ride looks really cool Jmart, and I mean that literally. I know it got up to at least 108 here today making the 6th day in a row we have broken the all-time record. Supposed to start a slow temp decline in the next 2 days.

You suck Bob 

Orange scented candles?


----------



## TheFridge

Violation! Tear it down!

I have to move a 6' hardware store sandpaper rack just to open my cover


----------



## Tony_S

> Sleeve of a wizard?
> 
> - chrisstef


lol!


----------



## putty

Looks like I'm in violation too
I have a garage door track above my panels!! there is still an inspection sticker from an inept inspector.


----------



## jmartel

> That ride looks really cool Jmart, and I mean that literally.
> - duckmilk


Morning portion of the ride was like mid-40's so it was quite chilly. By the time we got across the mountains and back into central WA it went up to like 90-95ish.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I guess we all need to take apart our shops due to electrical violations. Crap!

At least I'm already taking mine apart in Las Vegas. Going back to pack tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Tore the bandsaw apart, today….had to replace the "drive shaft"










Compare to a new one..









Bearings were good..shaft wasn't…..


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry hammer. The rules are rules. Otherwise society would breakdown and anarchy would persist.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Fridge. I'll get to it when I get back.


----------



## Mosquito

I intend to see what it would look like moving it over a set of studs, and if it's not bad, I'll probably go with that, just to make it look like I tried a little. If not, I'll probably just leave it as is, and just not do anything more than tape the joints together so I can remove it if need be


----------



## Mosquito

Also, just got done grabbing a lathe for someone. Nice lathe, I might have to keep an eye out if I decide I need a larger one… Also, it came with a CRAP load of extras, including an almost unused sanding table, and the cross slide


----------



## jmartel

Same one that Todd and I have. Came with the jack shaft assembly too, nice.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, this one has pretty much every accessory and option you could get back in the day. 24" tool rest, V tool rest, 3 other sizes, etc. Story goes, the guy's father in law bought it from the hardware store he worked at around WWII when they stopped carrying the machines, and he's had it since his FIL passed. It's in quite nice shape


----------



## terryR

> Sleeve of a wizard?
> 
> - chrisstef


winner.

I also bought pink dye.


----------



## ToddJB

Wait, you grabbed it for someone? What the heck are you doing? That thing is awesome and I want half of those accessories! You need to renig on whatever generous doings you've committed to.


----------



## ToddJB

Between this and the dust collection Snafu I'm really beginning to question your intelligence and general worth as a human, Mos


----------



## Mosquito

lol just helping out another OWWM member. I told him, if he felt like it was too much hassle to get it to him, I'd be happy to keep it for him


----------



## TheFridge

There are no boundaries when it comes to tools and beer in the ice chest.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## ToddJB

F dude. That's ridiculous. There is so much money in accessories there.

Hey can you take some pictures and measurements of the tool post of the cross slide for me? I've been looking for the right size.


----------



## wormil

Those old Craftsman (or maybe Disston) turning tools aren't the best but overall that's quite the score.


----------



## chrisstef

After a slightly emotional Thursday night for the wife and kid regarding the dog Friday took a funny turn. A guy from one town over came to pick up the dog to foster. He's got 2 sheepdogs and a Bouvier at home for her to romp with and learn from. Once the mutt made her way out we packed up her crate and put it in the garage and set off to scoop the kid from his grandparents fully expecting an emotional response.

We show up with a new lego set to deflect his thoughts and have a full on plan as to how were gonna handle the fall out. Dinner, star wars movie, slurpees, so on and so on. We get Nathan in the car and my wife tells him that Finn went back to the farm to be with her family (i was too chicken******************** to tell him lol). He looks up from his tablet and goes "OK". We just look at each other like wtf just happened. He gets home and looks in the family room … "Hey, Finn's crate is gone". Yea buddy we sent that to the farm so she could be comfortable. "Whew … that dog. She was a piece of work. Can i get a snack?".


----------



## Brit

We got a similar response from our daughter after we had to have our dog put down due to primary epilepsy. She wasn't phased at all.


----------



## Mosquito

> F dude. That s ridiculous. There is so much money in accessories there.
> 
> Hey can you take some pictures and measurements of the tool post of the cross slide for me? I ve been looking for the right size.
> 
> - ToddJB


I know, had this been out there when I was looking for a Lathe, I would have been all over it too…

Sure, I can take measurements of whatever you need, I should have it for a couple weeks. Anything in particular for said measurements? (you can shoot me a PM)


----------



## AnthonyReed

So fuggin' funny Todd!

Cool fan Duck.

Nice shop work Paul. Seeing all of your guy's abodes makes me self conscientious of the hovel I live in.

JCrushed, sorry about the phone. Thanks for the pics.

Glad the spud was unaffected Stef. Labs don't bite.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, true story T. We had a yellow lab for 12 years. Never saw that dog show teeth once.

It was interesting, when the foster guy showed up he kind of gave us a little more insight into the sheepdog breed which we didnt really see. Those dogs can be 20 miles away from any human contact so they tend to make decisions on their own. Very independent. They arent going to wait for someone to tell them a sheep is straying, theyre going to make that call themselves. Guy also said those dogs are so stoic it can work against them in a family setting. That dog didnt flinch during fireworks, thunderstorms, or when i dropped all the pots and pans on the floor. They wont give up their position if a wolf or coyote were stalking the flock by barking. Its wait, wait, wait … decision time.

In retrospect, yea maybe a lab.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh boy…lab puppy years. You are a brave man! I am pretty sure our chocolate one didn't slow down till he was four or five. Awesome dogs though.


----------



## jmartel

How about a mountain dog? Could double as a couch when needed.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont get it wrong Shane, im not in the market for a puppy right now. Its gonna take some time to digest this whole ordeal.


----------



## TerryDowning

And some labs never slow down until they have no choice. My Yellow did not slow down until arthritis, deafness and blindness took their tool. Poor girl. Other than those she was a puppy to the near end she had very active 11 years. I probably won't have a big dog again. Smaller is easier and they live longer.


----------



## chrisstef

Same for us Terry. Grace didnt slow down until she tore her knee up. She must have been 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## CL810

About 6 weeks ago a bradford pair tree was blown over in my back yard so my neighbor and I harvested some pieces. Getting ready to resaw it on the bandsaw. Looking nice.


----------



## duckmilk

> "Whew … that dog. She was a piece of work. Can i get a snack?".
> 
> - chrisstef


Hahaha! I love that response.



> Dont get it wrong Shane, im not in the market for a puppy right now. Its gonna take some time to digest this whole ordeal.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah, but now you have spent all that time and money learning how to train. Don't wait until you forget how 

Wow Mos, finding that lathe with all the accessories, killer score.

I have a feeling you're going to like that bradford pear Andy.


----------



## TheFridge

My brother had a pit. Best damn dog ever. Strangers didn't venture into our yard without permission.


----------



## Mosquito

Fridge made me do it! (I never thought I'd say that…)










Technically the center of the inlet to the cyclone is 30" from the panel, but that's all the further I wanted to go with it as it would start infringing on the garage door. The duct will still be in that space, but no obstruction to opening the panel, and I'll make sure the duct work going up to the corner is removable. Now to start running duct work for it


----------



## TheFridge

You should know better than listen to me… it's alder.


----------



## jmartel

Every Pit I've met has been one of the nicest dogs ever. I'm a fan of the breed.

Ended up taking the smashed phone into Apple to get the screen replaced and they just gave me a new phone instead for the same price. Works out well for me. Now I can wait another few years before having to buy another one.


----------



## jmartel

Some photos from Sunday's dive. Brought out the wide angle lens for a change.

Saw my first dogfish. Did a few laps around us and swam away.










Ratfish. Basically half-fish, half-shark.










Anenomes pulled in behind the foreskin.


----------



## TheFridge

I needed a new battery and they gave me a new phone. Fine w me.

No nudis? For shame.


----------



## jmartel

There were zero nudis out. Was dissapoint. Heading to Mexico this weekend, but no nudis where I'm going there. Stuff will be a lot bigger than that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing to do with anything, brought on by the melancholy stirrings of the shortening days.

The Barfly, peddling the irksome human condition….

*ON THE TRAIN TO DEL MAR*
by Charles Bukowski

I get on the train on the way to the track
it's down near ********************
and this gives some space and rolling and
I have my pint
and I walk to the barcar for a couple of
beers
and I weave upon the floor-
THACK THACK THACKA THACK THATCK THACKA THACK-
and some of it comes back
a little of it comes back
like some green in a leaf after a long
dryness

and the sun crashes into the barcar like a
bull and the bartender sees that
I am feeling good
he smiles a real smile and
asks-
"How's it going?"

how's it going? my heels are down
my shoes cracked
I am wearing my father's pants and he died
ten years ago
I need 8 teeth pulled
my intestine has a partial blockage
I puff on a dime cigar

"Great!" I answer him,
"how you making?"

glory glory glory and the train rolls on
past the sea
past the sand and
down in between the
cliffs.

*Out Of The Arm Of One Love…*
by Charles Bukoswski

out of the arm of one love
and into the arms of another 
I have been saved from dying on the cross
by a lady who smokes pot
writes songs and stories
and is much kinder than the last,
much much kinder,
and the sex is just as good or better. 
it isn't pleasant to be put on the cross and left there,
it is much more pleasant to forget a love which didn't
work 
as all love
finally 
doesn't work … 
it is much more pleasant to make love
along the shore in Del Mar
in room 42, and afterwards
sitting up in bed
drinking good wine, talking and touching
smoking 
listening to the waves …

I have died too many times
believing and waiting, waiting
in a room
staring at a cracked ceiling
wating for the phone, a letter, a knock, a sound …
going wild inside
while she danced with strangers in nightclubs … 
out of the arms of one love 
and into the arms of another 
it's not pleasant to die on the cross,
it is much more pleasant to hear your name whispered in
the dark.


----------



## terryR

busted knapping in the house! My wife stepped on a sliver of flint that drew blood.

So, stretched an extension cordd to the new shop, plopped in a window unit for cold air, threw together a 8' square room of rigid insulation, and I be chippin again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Westbound Interstate 10 on the way to Santa Monica this morning:


----------



## AnthonyReed

So how does that discussion go Terry?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats pretty bold T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...I mean, yeah use your indicators. Hope it was someone flamming that threw it up there.


----------



## ShaneA

Interesting banner. Someone spent money on that, just saying.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?!


----------



## TheFridge

That's dedication right there. Commendable. Gay slurs hurt.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont be a stinker
Use your blinker.

Or, for brit …

Dont be a cigarette
Be deliberate.


----------



## duckmilk

Or in the south:

Don't be a wanker
Use your blainker.


----------



## DLK

Or for Fridge:

Don't be a balder
work with alder.


----------



## terryR

> So how does that discussion go Terry?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


"So…How about no more knapping in the house?"
was all she needed to say, T.

my new spot,










my funds ran out to finish the inside of the new shop, so for now i've got an A/C in the window running off an extension cord. total ***********************************. But, hey, I can sell the stuff I'm chipping!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Succinct is good.

I dig the *********************************** cooling hut.


----------



## chrisstef

Total clam shack


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - wow.

Terry - wow.


----------



## terryR

portable man cave. 

71-77 degrees.

filled with tools, rocks, tools to sharpen tools, more rocks, band-aids, photos of rocks, more band-aids, chips of rocks, tools to measure rocks, more rocks, rocks to sharpen tools, and my fav pipe.


----------



## putty

should have made into a Teepee shape Terry!


----------



## DLK

Needs a beer fridge, a TV and a toilet.


----------



## bandit571

Or…maybe some Cave Drawings?


----------



## DanKrager

ROFLOLGFB! Cave hieroglyphics on Styrofoam!

CLASSIC!

DanK


----------



## terryR




----------



## jmartel

Terry hanging out in the Playa? You're a much wilder man than I thought.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It seems like it would be such a creepfest but I've never gone to test my theory.


----------



## terryR

sorry, JCool, but I'm no player.
and certainly not a playa.

Pretty sure I'm one big oreo, double-stuffed.


----------



## jmartel

> It seems like it would be such a creepfest but I ve never gone to test my theory.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I've heard it can be. But then again I know someone who goes every year and says it's great. So who knows. I like the idea of going, but I don't know that I'd ever actually go.


----------



## Tugboater78

2 day ago harvest by the wife, one of many such harvests in the last 2 weeks.

2 individual tomatos are the biggest ao far this year, both weighing in at 1lb 12oz. Average weight of most, non cherry, tomatoes so far is 1lb 6oz.

Bad thing is, ive been on boat for last 2 weeks. Day before i left, all big tomatoes, except one, were green.

House is looking like it wont be done till after first of the year, contractor hasnt been on site for almost 3 months and for last month and a half been telling us " by the end of this week" I am about to go ape********************, timeline was to be in before the holidays. That was before we found out about having a baby, which is due January 9th…

Hope everyone is well, thought id drop by a second and give ye a peek into my heart-attack-is-inevitable life.









And yeah, this happened 8 days ago …


----------



## TheFridge

It's ok tug. No matter what. You'll always be older than me. I hope that is comforting.


----------



## JayT

Fridge, you might want to be careful picking on Tug. He's got plenty of tomato ammunition to be chucked your way.

Don't worry Tug, 40 isn't old. It was when I was 20, but now that my age begins with a 4, old is more like 80 or so.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know a few people that go too, JHallucinations and they only say good things about it. It'd be a nice venue for debauchery, but how much desert can one suffer in the pursuit of blackout coitus?

Holy crap Tug!!! I'm envious of your harvest! So. Many. Tomatoes. Yum! Happy birthday.

Demo's a pegging aficionado.


----------



## ShaneA

^pegging…lol, good one


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a giant tomato. Holy crap.

I know not of what you speak of Tony. Total foreign territory.

Hoping to start in on some built ins for the missus this weekend. At least get my lumber milled and purchase the dreaded MDF.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Riiiiiiight Stef.

Built ins? Cool. Wish some of you guys lived close in order to trade ideas and help one another on stuff like that.


----------



## TheFridge

Tony, he's familiar with action. Not the term


----------



## jmartel

> At least get my lumber milled and purchase the dreaded MDF.
> 
> - chrisstef


Hate that stuff. Especially the dust from it. Painting it white I'm assuming? I gotta build an entertainment center once we re-do the living room. Will probably be similar to the one I did a few years back for a friend out of Walnut. Thinking Sapele for ours though.


----------



## chrisstef

Bingo. Painted white. Ill be using african mahogany for the seat. I too hate the dust but it paints better than most anything else unfortunately.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I like that combo. We have white cabinets in our entry-way with a Sapele benchtop, so pretty similar.

Tug's a beefsteak.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, 40? Huh! Youngster! I'm closer to 70 than 60, wouldn't mind 40ish again.

Congrats on the Jan 9'th arrival though the 23'rd is also an auspicious date.


----------



## ToddJB

We need some pre and post pics, Stef. You'll be pleased to not let me down.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotchu Todd.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, don't make Todd angrier than a cat eating cabbage. He wouldn't like that.


----------



## theoldfart

Made a cover to go over my daughters stove(cold) to increase her counter space when she has a large crowd for dinners.
Marking a curved front to match the stove









First coat of wipe on poly, maybe five more to go


----------



## Mosquito

Started the shop clean up and rearrange last night… Still have ducts to run for the dust collector to finish that out, but I ran out of Wye connectors that I got with it, so I need to buy more…


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Mos, looking good in there. Being that I am terrible with time frames…how long you and the little lady been in that house now?


----------



## Mosquito

Almost 3 years (October)


----------



## ShaneA

Time goes by so quickly…I would have thought about a year.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Little lady? Are you carnival barker Shane?


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe? what of it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

A carny? That would answer some things.


----------



## ToddJB

Mainly why your tiny hands smell of cabbage.


----------



## ShaneA

It all makes sense now.


----------



## chrisstef

I tell ya, if i was single and had no kids, i could live the carny life. Id need a way cooler nickname but i think id really excel at the frog station. Youre in the shade, get to whack stuff with a hammer all day long and youve got the biggest prizes at the fair. Id likely get really into edibles to help the time pass and id wanna make make friends with the guy who runs the water gun game just in case my pond got low. Maybe a side hustle moving weight stuffed inside the prizes or farming out the bearded lady to guys like Tony. Get myself a sweet little RV and tour the backwoods of America.

Aside from being on your feet all day long you can really make a career out of being a carny. I will say that the gypsy women scare me though. They'll cut ya with the quickness.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... those calculating gypsy looks are fuggin' intimidating.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef's plan feels oddly complete and vivid.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That dude spends time in the basement smoking and dreaming up exit strategies.

A lot.


----------



## chrisstef

Exit strategy was concocted way long ago. While wifey was pregnant and in danger of being laid off we had it all planned out and it was a apartment on St. John and i was going to import Hummel hot dogs and a cart to the island. Slingin dogs at the ferry dock was my fall back.

You midwest and west coast guys dont know nuffin bout good hot dogs. Ballparks and whatever those jewish ones are. Yuck. Gimme that natural casing snap and a good hot pepper relish.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh here we go….

but yeah, hot pepper relish.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. We've done the hot dog thing, youre right.

Back to the carny situation because i dont feel like doing my invoicing today …. what ride or game would you guys run?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, we haven't really. But I know you fuggin, right coasters and your elitist traditionalism.

I think I'd avoid it at all cost and sell blood and semen instead.


----------



## chrisstef

Elitist kinda hurts. But when it comes to hot dogs, ill allow it.

Really, no carny action? I mean yea, the snow cone and cotton candy hut sucks but cmon man thing of all the good things that happen at a carnival. Youre the deliverer of good times. Id have to thing that with the facial hair youve got youre all ready half way there. Being under 5'7" helps out a ton too. Youd probably be the first guy theyd call to collect the loose change under the galvetron.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They're snouts and peckers, some are better than others but they're all a tasty snack.

Oh genetically I'm right there in the mix, and what's not to like about cotton candy and snow cones?

LOLOL! @ loose change collection.


----------



## chrisstef

So far , around the office weve got:

Big boss - Wants to run the ferris wheel. No stress. No talking.
Asbestos Ops Manager - Runs the freak show
Strong 24 year old foreman - Trapeze artist
Admin - Carny Madam 
Demo ops manager - Emcee - Top hat guy


----------



## ToddJB

I'd be the three-legged man, because well, we can all dream.


----------



## JayT

Todd, have you been reading the Joke of the Day Thread?

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/4843521


----------



## woodcox

Latex or enamel for mdf?

Neighbor has an old wood extension ladder. I had no idea, never saw one before that.

I'm torn between running the ring toss or the petting zoo. If that don't work out, I'll be in the tent slangin housewares under Adny's tutelage.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh, i dunno about the paint type. What works best on MDF? All i know is that its gotta be white.


----------



## ShaneA

While not a fan of MDF, and that fuggin' dust. It does have a lot of good things about it. Accepting paint as one of them. The edge though, if exposed needs a plan.

Any of you guys ever watch Mike Farrington on YouTube? He is a woodworker that has made a couple nice projects with MDF and discusses painting it on a video or two.


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, no, but that's funny.

Hi, Shane's face.


----------



## jmartel

Woodcox, oil based primer at least. MDF swells with water. I'd still use oil based for top coat as well, but you can use water based after you have a primer coat down.


----------



## chrisstef

Itll be getting a full on face frame so no issue with mdf edge grain.

Would a shellac based primer work just as well as an oil? I only ask because ive got some BIN 123 laying around. If not a lil oil based primer aint gon hurt no-bahdy.


----------



## jmartel

I'm pretty sure a 'lac based is fine. Just don't want anything water based.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the area to be remodeled. Coat / hat / jacket / shoe dump.


----------



## theoldfart

And a BandSaw tail of woe, Carter Tensioner malfunction.










The parts have already been ordered from PowerMatic, hopefully turnaround time won't be bad.


----------



## terryR

A few points from the past week or so; still struggling with symmetry.


----------



## jmartel

You boys like Mexico?


----------



## Mosquito

A lot better than I would do Terry lol

JPirate, those clouds almost look ominous…

I finally got the jointer off the moving dolly today, after a false start yesterday. I measured twice and cut once like they say, but I skipped the math part. What needed to be 16"x24" inside ended up at 16"x21"...

Also, probably should have gotten help getting it on there, that was sketchy by my self.


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, mos. I need to get/make a mobile base for my jointer and maybe for the drill press too.

No ominous clouds here. Hot and humid as balls as well. Start getting in the water tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

The haze is increasing here in the Sierra foothills. I'm hoping the air quality does't get too bad otherwise i'm stuck indoors.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not much shop time over the past several months. Just not motivated. But today, some #45 beading action for some outdoor trim stock.


----------



## bandit571

When Shoptime involves getting out a jack…









To exchange these…









in order for the Bandsaw to run better


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, shavings is shavings. Way to go. Walkway done?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Almost forgot how to use the tool, took awhile to dial it in to complete the cut. Yep, sidewalk done and I owe a pic.


----------



## TheFridge

I never noticed the YouTube link before.

I just got rick rolled.

Well done good chap. Well done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a good time JSultry.

Nice pic Smitty. Sidewalk would be cool to see.

Mos rick rolled you? Ha.


----------



## DanKrager

Here is a new site that has great potential to grow astronomically huge with corresponding amount of archival material about vintage tools. It just came open, so there is very little content yet, but I'm hoping to contribute what little I know and encourage y'all to share there too. I like the idea that all our combined knowledge would be available in one searchable place that continuously gets better and more accurate with more additions and editing.

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Rick rolled….only the SOTS.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I forgot what Mos taught me about posting a gif.


----------



## chrisstef

> I never noticed the YouTube link before.
> 
> I just got rick rolled.
> 
> Well done good chap. Well done.
> 
> - TheFridge


Finally. Its only been there for a year or so lol. I totally forgot about it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! it was Stef, now it makes sense. I thought Mos maybe lost his mind.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## theoldfart

Nicely don Smitty. I guess your kinda shy with that new privacy screen. hehe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Kevin. Really diggin' the hot tub, sometimes twice daily. Adding bluetooth speakers, lighting, other decor now.


----------



## theoldfart

Don't forget the Tiki bar!


----------



## Mosquito

> Oh! it was Stef, now it makes sense. I thought Mos maybe lost his mind.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ha, the other Chris


----------



## AnthonyReed

What if the Hokey Pokey *is* what it's all about?


----------



## chrisstef

Tone-Paul Sarte ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks nice Smitty. Thanks for the picture. Has the sailor course caused any stumbles?

What about the spa are you digging so much?


----------



## terryR

Love the hottub. Well, what little bit I can see beyond that huge friggin' truck. you guys and your gas guzzling vehicles. 

I actually averaged 18.8mpg on yesterday's trip to the city for groceries. hard to do with 860 ft-lbs of torque.

Pretty sure we are going to downsize when we replace the current hottub. Only need room for 2 old folks; less to clean.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's my son's truck and it doesn't move much since he picked up a commuter vehicle. The privacy fence (as humble as it is being a 90-minute zero cost project), improves the soaking experience quite a bit. Tub is a 2-person, it was free. Well, kinda free. Getting power to that shed ran $1,200 but I ain't complaining.

Now running (installing) bluetooth speakers and switched lighting circuits.

No tripping on that sidewalk. Soldiers hold bricks in place and keeps driveway rock out.

Tub = Relaxation. Long story, but That's Needed.


----------



## ShaneA

I that your workshop in the picture Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nope, it's just a shed. One vehicle inside, as well as mower(s) and the glass cutter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It seems I killed the thread. Sorry Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's not killed, not even wounded.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef has a link to "Never going to give you up". The thread feels above killing. Not even Rick can give it up!


----------



## jmartel

First day done. Mrs Jmart with a whale shark. Pretty rough out there with half the people chumming the waters by getting sick. 3 more days of snorkeling left. Better photos later.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, jshark. Be careful out there.

Night tubbing (lighting done)!


----------



## theoldfart

Margaritaville?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been there a few times, yes.


----------



## theoldfart

Good man. It's a nice place to visit once and a while.

Made yourselves a nice piece of heaven buddy, enjoy.


----------



## woodcox

Nice spot for a soak, smitty.










Props, stef. Difficult going slow but, it's a lot of fun. I'm looking for a first 1/22 ish double bevel chisel, would you recommend straight or a skew?


----------



## chrisstef

I personally dont own a double bevel but i could see it being handy. I just use my bench chisels. I do have a skew but dont use it much lettering so id say a straight chisel would do ya. Ive taken to a chip knofe for the serifs lately.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The move is complete and I'm having shop withdrawal symptoms with everything I own but a small tool box in storage. Don't ever rent from Budget trucks, fugger broke down and left me stranded in southern WV despite being a 2015 with just under 75k on the clock. LOTS of fun with the wife, kids and dad following! Oh and the builder failed to tell me his licence lapsed and he can't break ground until three weeks into August instead of a day or two ago as originally planned. The next time I'm moving I'll be the one in the black car in front with a long (maybe short) procession following!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bow chicka Bow Wow Smitty.

Glad you got your move done Yeti.

I'd like some advice and opinions please.

I have this split-rail fence around two sides of my front yard:









I'd like to remove the split rails:









Replacing them with some sort of horizontal arrangement:









So, using the two anchor points, I will need to mortar in some type of bracket to which I'll attach the vertical posts:

















What type of bracket should I use? Any suggestions on a horizontal pattern/configuration that you like most?

I'll probably have more questions but this will get me started. Thank you boys.


----------



## bandit571

They make rebar inserts. One half gets mudded in. the other half can then be threaded in to the first half….those are USUALLY an "L" shape. You can get short sections of rebar, and have both ends threaded, then a nut and washer to hold your uprights. We used to use those all the time, when adding pillasters to a wall pour.


----------



## chrisstef

What if you just attched a vertical piece to the ends of your horizontal rails. Then you could screw additional rails to that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How would I go about attaching the verticals to the "L" shape insert Bandit?

I would be nice if I could do that Stef, but most of the current horizontal rails are split-rails and bowed/twisted. The warped rails can be seen best in the first picture (the rails along the sidewalk on the right side of the photo).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool picture JBabyWhaleShark.


----------



## JayT

I'd just fill the hole completely, then drill out and use concrete anchors of some kind to mount the end pieces, something like LDT Tapcons.


----------



## bandit571

The "L" shaped part IN the mud will hold the insert in the mud. The "L" shaped part that threads into it, can be ordered as a straight…..with threads on both ends….then you just drill two holes through your upright where the straights come out….a nut and washer to secure. You need to know how thick the upright will be, when ordering the straights….You could even make them where you need to counter-bore the holes.


----------



## ShaneA

What is the maximum span between Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Alright, as in JayT's suggestion, securing the upright (2×4?) by drilling through it. Got it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

All uniform spans of 8'-ish, I believe, but I'll have to verify when I get home.


----------



## ShaneA

Grass is looking pretty strong though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Southern California summer grass… Lush lawns are for ballers like you with $200 a month water habit. There's no rain here dude.


----------



## TerryDowning

> Grass is looking pretty strong though.
> 
> - ShaneA


For So Cal any green in the lawn at all is strong. (Careful or the water police will get after you, as clearly you are watering.)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only a touch Terry, just so it doesn't turn to dirt.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony has grass? Nuthin' but hay here, no rain since we moved in May 14'th. Just watching for smoke!


----------



## ShaneA

Nah, no green grass for me on purpose. That would mean I would have to get out there and mow it. It was really hot early this summer, so a very short lawn mowing season. Every couple of weeks if it needs it or not. Not sure I have every watered my lawn. I hate mowing.


----------



## terryR

I used to hate mowing grass. Now it's an easy way to get work done while sitting down. Just a waste of fuel and time.

What I really hate is fencing, and trying to maintain what's inside the fence vs. outside. We have lush, green grass outside the fencing, but it's too full of sugar for the horses to safely eat. wtf?

Inside the fencing, has been scavaged by pigs, goats, and now horses to the point there is hardly any grass, and invasive species as tall as me have taken over. Today's task is pull up as much as possible by the roots and burn it between rain showers.


----------



## ToddJB

Did you crop out the chalk outline?


----------



## ToddJB

Also, I agree with J. Fill the holes, then screw in the vertical


----------



## AnthonyReed

Caution tape is to keep people off the newly poured driveway.

Noted. 2"x4" enough for the verts on such a small fence? Maybe a strongback attached to the slats at the midpoint of the span? Thank you guys.


----------



## ToddJB

What's the length of the span?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> All uniform spans of 8 -ish, I believe, but I ll have to verify when I get home.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, missed it.

2×4 will be more than enough structurally - if you go bigger it would be for looks. A floating strongback on the horizontals might look nice, and would help with the boards warping.

Having them fully dried - straight - will also help with future warping.


----------



## JayT

2×4 should be plenty for the ends. Those are just nailers, with the load being carried by the stone posts. I'd do something at the midpoint to help prevent sag.

Edit: or what Todd posted while I was typing.

What are you thinking for the slats?


----------



## ShaneA

But that style continues down the street. Are you actually allowed to change it?


----------



## chrisstef

I like the style you had laid out there in tape or whatever that blue is. Starting with a 3" and graduating upwards from there.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, big step (for me) in the shop cleanup… I am now down to 2 jointers. Sold the 6" Delta this afternoon, so now I'm down to the 8" potbelly, and my grandpa's old craftsman 4".

Now, who needs a Jet dust collector?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you guys.

It's only about 19" I have to work with so I was thinking (bottom to top) a 6", two 2", and a 3" with 1" spacing. A semblance of this with different pattern maybe:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane my house is the only one that has this fencing. Yes, it's mine and I muddle it up anyway I like.

Stef I drew the blue slats with Microsoft Paint over the original image.


----------



## ToddJB

Are you going with Shou Sugi Ban?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know what that is, but no.


----------



## ToddJB

I like it. Effectively you are burning the cedar which makes it last forever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the look and forever is always nice, but I don't think my dumpy little place warrants the effort.


----------



## ToddJB

Not with that attitude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the sale Mos.

My attitude is practical, pragmatic even.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, did you get your asking price from OWWM? If so, I totally undersold mine a few years ago.


----------



## Mosquito

Shou Sugi Ban has always intrigued me, and I've thought about trying it with a computer case some time, but I'm not sure the effect will work out the way I'd hope it would on a small scale like that

Someone just released a youtube video that talked about it, but I'm not remembering who at the moment


----------



## woodcox

Bag it T. Go big green velvet ropes or gold chain in between there. Mood is set before they even get out the car.

Yeah, chip knives look to work well for this. Wide chisels fix my poor knife work. I'd forget to watch where the point was. Wire brush tip was useful also.

Old neighbors have been dragging this around for a couple years. They are gone more than home.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, did you get your asking price from OWWM? If so, I totally undersold mine a few years ago.
> 
> - ToddJB


I updated the OWWM thread title to Sold, so I can't view it at the moment, but if I listed them at the same price then yes. Sold it for $440 as it was. I was in it for about $300 after buying it, renting the trailer, replacing all 4 bearings and both pulleys.

One of the people who responded later offered $400 and I could keep the jointer, they just wanted the base, switch, and motor. I told them if I were going to part it out I'd keep the motor, as my more recent 14" bandsaw could use a 1/2HP 1725rpm delta motor more than I needed the cash for it


----------



## AnthonyReed

Woodcox why would I bring them to my house? It's clean.
Isn't the mood set when they are paying for the room?

That's a cool little trailer.


----------



## ToddJB

$400 for the base? Crazy talk! (Read: I'm so freakin' cheap)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe Mos is greedy instead of you being cheap.


----------



## Mosquito

given the area, $440 seemed fair to me, fair deal on both sides, given it was on the cast iron base.

And no, I wouldn't spend $400 on a cast iron base, switch and motor either lol In fact, to be perfectly honest, I probably wouldn't personally spend $440 on the thing either…


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, that's the tough thing with this stuff. I know what I pick things up for, but I don't really pay attention to the rest of the market. I feel every time I sell something I left some money on the table.


----------



## TheFridge

I am a believer in karmic tool dealing. A good deal to someone else will come back to you.


----------



## jmartel

The neighbors building next to our house are doing the whole thing in shou sugi ban and concrete like that image. A bit too modern for my tastes but it's way better than the plans that were included with the house sale were so I'm good with it.

Jroughseas


----------



## TheFridge

You better hope it's not the perfect storm.


----------



## chrisstef

Jswells.

I agree fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

If George Clooney is the Captain I'd get the f$&k out of there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good morning Thursday, welcome to the party.

Too modern? What gives JCrotchety?

How's the dog hangover Demo? How's the horse Terry? How's the rash Fridge?

God bless summer, how I love thee!

The San Diego Reader has an ongoing piece "Ask A Hipster", this tidbit from it resonated with me and I'm uneasy about that.

*I think the most San Diego hipster thing anyone can ever do is order a burrito. I realize that requires some explanation.

Say you and your friends go see a band at the Casbah. The band is mostly young guys from LA who moved here because LA's too harsh; and young girls from the Midwest, who moved here because Wisconsin isn't harsh enough. However, the drummer is some random older dude who used to be in a band that totally opened for Rocket From the Crypt, like, all the time back in the day. Anyways, the band isn't very good, but it makes you hungry, so, you stop at a Roberto's for some late night sustenance. For reasons unknown even to yourself, you find the $7.25 carne asada burrito too expensive for your budget after chipping in for several rounds of $11 Sculpins, so you save $2 and get the shredded beef burrito instead. Eating that burrito, at some unreasonably late hour of the night, beneath the yellow humming glow of a sodium lamp, while some random dude's stereo pumps Mexican banda music into the darkness, is where hipsterness begins.

If you've never experienced that same feeling, can you really even say you've hipstered?*


----------



## ShaneA

The one constant about is Hipsters is…no one ever wants to be called one, or think they are one. Hipsters are too cool to be Hipsters. #ironic


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know that I agree that a hipster does not like being recognized as a hipster. I find them a proud species, look at Todd. He's earned his station with hard work, an extremely diverse skill set, and puka shells.


----------



## ShaneA

Hmm, interesting. Proud? maybe…but they are not joiners, or people to be pigeon holed into a group. So defacto, being in a group is not cool. Because they are too cool to be in a group. Just a theory. lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pride in a sense of self-recognition of their efforts, not in an empty self-aggrandizing manner. Individuality is held in high regard, yes. Distinction within the group is enough to retain a status of cool.


----------



## ShaneA

So being a Banker and a Hipster are not mutually exclusive?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Probably not common, depending on your definition of "banker", but absolutely not mutually exclusive. As evidenced by the existence of our own beloved resident banker.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm hispter AF, and I bank hard. Jealous?


----------



## ToddJB

Actually, a few years ago when I cut off my hair my Halloween costume was a social commentary on the fine line between hipster and hilljack.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm tragically unhip, as that story is about as unrelated as any I've seen in as long as I can recall. I like burritos, I hate overpaying, and I eat late night food that's bad for me. But still, I just don't get it.

*sigh*

Okay, I'm over it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who me? I don't trifle with a green-eyed flag.

I commend you on helping to highlight the nuance that separates the genus. The grease stained red rag is emblematic? I'm asking for a friend.

"I'm tragically unhip", you don't get to have a shop such as yours, the tool library you possess, and your wealth of knowledge to utilize them both, and make that claim.


----------



## theoldfart

Especially that shop fer sher. A place of creative serenety.


----------



## bandit571

Hipsters do NOT dwell in Dungeons….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> "I'm tragically unhip", you don t get to have a shop such as yours, the tool library you possess, and your wealth of knowledge to utilize them both, and make that claim.
> 
> - AnthonyReed





> Especially that shop fer sher. A place of creative serenety.
> 
> - theoldfart


Each of those comments fully illustrate I have no concept of hip. My case is, as they say, rested.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Each of those comments fully illustrate I have no concept of hip. My case is, as they say, rested."

That's the epitome of a hipster's reply.

So. Fuggin'. Hip.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I ain't buyin' it, Tony.

https://thoughtcatalog.com/charlotte-green/2013/02/28-signs-youre-a-hipster/

EDIT: And I found this not-so-flattering definition on "Thought Catalog"...

"A hipster is a weak person. It is someone that has accepted responsibility for nothing, yet feels entitled to judge everything. They're the kid in the back of the classroom throwing spitballs at the classmates working hard. They don't stand for anything yet criticize everything. Hipsters are the friends that complain about a party being boring, but never take on the responsibility of finding a new place to hang out. All in all, hipsters are just people that believe the world should cater to their needs and preferences without them having to roll up their sleeves and earn it. Hipsters are the reason I miss bullies in schools." John, 27

Still not sure what a hipster is, except they refuse to be categorized.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your supporting link proves itself invalid in its first paragraph… who uses facebook?


----------



## ToddJB

Guys, maybe I'm not a hipster. Not one of those bullet points describes me even remotely. As a matter of fact, I had to look up a few things. Terry Richardson = weird = Fridge.


----------



## smitdog

HA! From Over the Top to Rick Rolling to Hipsters, I never know what you guys are going to pull out of your hats on this thread! Well, except Fridge… We know what he's going to pull out of his hat…


----------



## chrisstef

The dog hangover is almost non existent. In some respects its a reverse hangover. I explained it to my wife as "she got in the front door but never made it to the kitchen". We never really got around to that human / canine bond. It just didnt happen. I mean my wallet isnt real excited but whatever, money comes and goes.

Im glad i dont need to define hipster. I cant imagine why that piece resonated with you outside of enjoying music and a burrito at midnight. Id prefer some metallica and a dirty water dog but i suppose its semantics at that point.

The red rag is sooooo Springsteen.

Ive tallied a grand total of about an hour of work and 6 hours of driving / waiting around for meetings today. Thunderstorms are comin and i really need to mow the lawn before we leave for Maine on Saturday.


----------



## theoldfart

Where in Maine Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

We'll be in Scarborough, Fart. A block off of Pine Point beach and 2 miles north of old orchard beach.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Music and burritos, most definitely! Resonates? Being surrounded by the vapid while engaging in vapidity, that judgement, the sodium lit musings of the surreal landscape in which I wade, and salt air in my nose as the clown-shoes umpa-polka inspired banda music emote from the set of rims and muffler as it rolls by…

But yeah, semantics.

The feeling that perhaps I should have made better choices.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that looks like a beautiful area Stef.

Glad to read there was a lack of a bond to lament, money loss is a bit of a bummer though.


----------



## ToddJB

> The feeling that perhaps I should have made better choices.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Well at least your Doc's aren't pastel


----------



## theoldfart

Nice country Steff. I am missing our annual Mt Desert trip. We will be at Donner Pass in a few weeks with the grandkids, should be fun. Right now the smoke is getting more intense, a couple of smaller fires are near by.


----------



## theoldfart

Doc's or Croc's Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pastel Doc's? Is there such a thing? Blue, red, and green, all look good but pastel anything seems halfhearted.


----------



## theoldfart

maybe terra cotta Doc's Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I could wear those.


----------



## ToddJB

Pastel Doc's - it's #21 on Smitty's list of Hipsterisms


----------



## bigblockyeti

After reading that definition, I think both my boys (well under 10) are hipsters in the making, that or they're just tiny smart asses with no responsibility.


----------



## 489tad

> or they re just tiny smart asses with no responsibility.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That gets my vote for best of the day.


----------



## duckmilk

> or they re just tiny smart asses with no responsibility.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> That gets my vote for best of the day.
> 
> - 489tad


Hipster? I have no clue, although I have been to Todd's house. I thought he was a cool dude and very gracious. Still think so. Thanks for having me Todd 
I was born a cowboy and worked on ranches for most of my early working life. I have learned to like and appreciate people from multiple life experiences different from mine (which is why I read this thread). But I consider myself a realistic, common sense and beer loving type of guy.

I think my son tried to be a hipster … until he had two daughters.


----------



## TheFridge

One thing this skinny bastard doesn't skimp on is quality. Especially in food. #paythemoney

I don't wear girl pants (sorry todd)

If I was a photographer you all should probably be very afraid. #terrycouldequalfridgein20yearsbutletshopenot #wherearethemalemodels?

I wonder how many people stray from the hipster path when they find out it requires a man bun and a man purse?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> The feeling that perhaps I should have made better choices.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tony! Remember what a very wise lady once told all of us:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Smitty. I don't dawdle there but I do consider its lessons from time to time. Mostly I try to stay present.


----------



## ShaneA

Gotta consider the lessons, without that you are doomed to repeat them. You are a philosophical dude T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

....either that or I'm just full of ish, Shane.


----------



## chrisstef

Im going with the latter. Eyes are brown.

Edit: I just put a whoopin on a garlic bagel with jalapeno cream cheese.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Of course you are.

I'm watching police officers get their morning coffee and donuts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds delicious.


----------



## summerfi

I'm sitting in Grants Pass, Oregon waiting for an inbriefing on the Klondike and Nachez Fires. Two more weeks of breathing smoke in sweltering heat lie ahead. What an enviable life I live.


----------



## theoldfart

Be safe Bob, there are saws to be attended to. Oh yea, and we like having you around.


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck Bob. ^ And what he said.


----------



## chrisstef

Maine greeting.










Along with a fried clam platter to the dome. Were settling into the cottage nicely. Cute lil joint.


----------



## theoldfart

Jealous, lots of smoke here. Even had a dusting of ash from the Montecito complex fire.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Maine looks beautiful Stef. Would not want to be there in January though.

You are a very introspective person Tony. I admire your musings.

Good luck on the fires Bob. Lived in Klamath Falls a lifetime ago and have been to Grants Pass many times.

Don't worry about the hipster comments Todd. You're among friend who don't judge. (Except Fridge)

I'm as confused as you are Smitty.

Well I have one more trip to San Fran to collect some $. Then I'm back to Las Vegas for the loading of the moving truck. I'm scheduled to be back in Washington around the 15th. Can't hardly believe that I already have my house lease out when I still have yet to vacate, but that's a good thing.
I had to consign my 20" planer, and my 8" jointer as I did not want to have to move those heavy pieces. The rest of my shop has been packed, and waiting for the truck to arrive.
I've been living in this house in Washington for a few weeks now. All I have is a couch and easy chair (borrowed) and an air mattress. When I was in LV a week ago I brought back some ham radio equipment for entertainment. I don't have anywhere to put it, so I operate from the bedroom floor.








Can hardly wait to have my wife and animals join me up here.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed on january in maine. CT is plenty cold for this guy. Glad to hear the real estate stuff is workin out for ya Paul.

McAllen 12 years are going down too easy tonight.


----------



## jmartel

Back in the US. One more flight and then a long drive to get home. Long day.


----------



## rad457

*Can hardly wait to have my wife and animals join me up here.*

LOL! Wife 40 years, Dog 13, guess who is happier when I get home?


----------



## woodcox

That looks like a nice place, Stef. Look for moose etc. eft. Enjoy.

Great pics J. I love the ocean. Been in it up to my knees a couple times. I'd properly shat right there with those fish watching.

Laughed at Marc Maron downtown tonight. Good show.

Lots of smoke here. Lots. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> *Can hardly wait to have my wife and animals join me up here.*
> 
> LOL! Wife 40 years, Dog 13, guess who is happier when I get home?
> 
> - Andre


Yeah. I know what you mean. Dogs are always happy. Wife just wants me to take out the trash.
I have to be nice though. I've put her thru hell the last few months, with me out of town, and her packing most of our stuff. It has not been easy on her. She sees the light at the end of the tunnel though, and is very excited about the move.


----------



## chrisstef

Id have to get a bit more north. for the mooseses. Years back, i was at a guys family camp in unchartered township 9, maine, and seen a moose in the lake we were on. Well, dude and i were in the john boat fishing and havin a hippy salad when he decided he was gonna ride it. Got to about 15' from that moose. Waaay closer than i was comfortable with lol.


----------



## 489tad

Family vacation in the mountains of Tennessee. Beautiful cabin. A good use of pine. I like all the "Do not feed the bears" signs posted.


----------



## terryR

Crazy piece of custom-made glass. Took 6 hours to work it.


----------



## jmartel

Looks almost like wood grain, Terry.


----------



## terryR

here is what it looked like before working, underwater,










just crazy.

Even more cray is the fact I paid $12 each for those little slabs.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice glass terry. You have to file that or knap it?

Squirt McGurt and I say what up.


----------



## Mosquito

First half of my day off yesterday was spent packing, cleaning, loading, driving, and unloading, 2nd half was spent undoing some of the shop cleanup while finishing up this round of dust collection piping. One more tweak (swapping the T by the jointer with the single blast gate by the planer). Apart from some of the specific machine hookups (flexible hose)


----------



## ShaneA

Looks fancy Mos, the shop is going to be really nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool spot Stef! Dang, spud is growing fast.

Hope the move goes smoothly Paul, happy it is falling into place for you.

Peaceful perch Dan.

Wow Terry, neat looking glass and it was put to wonderful use.

Looks ominous (and precise) Mos.


----------



## terryR

Stef, all knapping. It's hard to shape something like this without breaking it in 1/2.

Nice looking shop, Mos.


----------



## smitdog

Lookin' good Mos! Just curious why you went over the overhead door track instead of around it? Not planning on using that door or do you have something up your sleeve?


----------



## terryR

hundreds of tiny chips, dozens of which stuck in my hands and fingers. oh well.

Just found out yesterday that I'm a diabetic. that bites.


----------



## Mosquito

Reason I went over instead of under/around is because that's where I wanted the drop for the table saw and it was the shortest/straightest route lol 
The 6" to 4" reducer is a pivot, and I've got a small bungee cord to hold it up should I want to open the door.










A minor inconvenience, given I have to take 3 moving blankets down from in front of the garage door before I'd get that far anyway lol


----------



## smitdog

Makes sense, I wondered if you had a system for swinging it out of the way


----------



## Mosquito

For the most part, I only use the garage door for unloading a trailer or full car. 9/10 times that's because of a machine that I don't want to/can't feasibly get through the person entrance door (the few exceptions have been mainly plywood when I was finishing the shop). I haven't had the garage door open once since I put those moving blankets up last fall, but figured not having to take down a section of ducting would the better option lol


----------



## jmartel

> Just found out yesterday that I'm a diabetic. that bites.
> 
> - terryR


Sucks, Terry. Don't lose your foot, now.

I need to get a dust collection setup. Right now it's opening both doors and letting the breeze carry stuff outside.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Terry. Sorry man. What does this mean for your Oreo intake?

Sweet dance moves, Stef. Getting in your nightly TSwift action?

Snappy setup, Mos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Terry. Can it be mitigated through diet?


----------



## terryR

All I can say is, you guys should learn from me.

Don't eat so much sugar from age 25-50. Eat protein.

edit, hopefully so, Bro.T


----------



## TerryDowning

and don't smoke and lay off the fat as well. Had a Heart Attack Last April. Smoking, Cholesterol and heredity are the most likely causal factors.

I'm on the mend now, I've quit smoking, eating better and exercising regularly.


----------



## terryR

What I really need is a Horizontal dust collection system. Something like a stove exhaust hood placed to one side of me to suck silica away from my lungs while knapping inside.

something a little better than an air filter just attached to a box fan with a bungee cord.


----------



## terryR

ouch, Terry.

what's exercise?


----------



## TerryDowning

> ouch, Terry.
> 
> what's exercise?
> 
> - terryR


Yeah. It hurt like nothing I have ever experienced. Elephant with Golf Spikes standing on my chest.

Exercise is a must. 30 minutes of Cardio EVERY DAY!


----------



## terryR

hard to forget, I'm a retired RN.

I've heard several women say that the pressure from a heart attack was significantly worse than childbirth.

words to remember.


----------



## jmartel

> All I can say is, you guys should learn from me.
> 
> Don't eat so much sugar from age 25-50. Eat protein.
> 
> edit, hopefully so, Bro.T
> 
> - terryR


Sugar is what's getting me. Especially with soda. Hell, even fruit has a ton of sugar in it, but you at least get the extra stuff too. Trying to get myself off of coke and junk food now.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Terry, I missed that post… They thinking they can keep it under control?

Edit: Both of you Terry's, jeez… Stay well


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree. Both Terry's need to care of themselves. I tracked my heart issues to gluten in my diet. I very rarely have irregular heart rythems now, but I sure miss pizza, pasta, and sammiches!

Off to San Fran again










Co-project manager and me.









Sorry. To many pale ale's


----------



## ToddJB

Paul, does the IPA gluten not affect you?


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for the kind wishes fellas. Like I said, I'm on the mend. Best thing that ever happened to my health is having a Heart Attack. Mine was not as bad as it could have been and served as quite the wake-up call. No more "Man Diet" here rabbit food isn't so bad. I see you guys smokin' meat and grillin' and have to say, YOU NEED MORE SALAD! I actually do feel better with the diet and exercise changes. (But I do miss a high fat content steak)

Quitting smoking is the hardest thing I have done but I have not smoked since the MI. If you do smoke, quit.

Whenever I think about lighting up, I think of a few things:

1. That damn golf shoe wearing elephant standing on my chest. (I cannot begin to express the pain)
2. The scared look on my wife's face as we were in the ER.
3. My own fear while laying in the ER for all of the facts to come through and a plan of action to come through. (Fortunately this is a very short decision tree and the gates are very clear to a competent cardiac response team. From front door of the ER to cath lab in less than 1 hour!)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good to know Terry. I quit smoking before reaching 30. Glad I did.

Yeah Todd, I was really drinking bud light. Rice hops. My wife wondered why Odoull's N/A bothered me, but Bud light didn't. One of the reasons I figured out it was the gluten


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kinda related question re: smoking. Is there any lung disease science out there re: weed? Got into a bit of tavern problem solving last weekend and legalizing pot came up. Anyone?


----------



## TerryDowning

I don't know about studies per se but if you think about, smoke inhalation regardless of reason or point of origin is generally considered a bad thing in the medical community and especially cardio pulmonary types.

There is no such thing as healthy smoking! Some people like to think that their "American Spirit" all natural tobacco is somehow Okay. It's NOT! there's just fewer chemicals than normal cigarettes. Tar, heat, etc. still damage the lungs.

As to legal marijuana I have one word for you: edibles.
I don't partake personally as THC just doesn't do much for me (never has). but it's my understanding that this is the way to go. No funky skunky smell to offend the neighbors.


----------



## chrisstef

Water pipes can aid in removing some of the lung funk if you want to smoke. Id assume a rolling paper or blunt wrap is far worse than the actual grass. You can vape it, you can eat it, hell theres even topical oils now.


----------



## jmartel

Smoking is bad for you. That's why I switched to main-lining it instead.

In the process of losing weight now. Being fat makes my bikes slower. It's a hell of a lot cheaper to eat less than it is to buy a new exhaust and titanium fasteners. Effed up my knee last year so I can't run anymore. Trying to get that fixed up to help out.


----------



## rad457

Bike accident changed my health status back in 83, still took a few years to grow up! (well sort of)
+1 to NO smoking and watch the Salt and Sugars.
Picked a new non wood project to keep me out of the house !


----------



## DanKrager

Maybe it's the geezer in me, but IMHO cycle racing would be fun to watch if the cycles had no motors and you had to straddle the seat and basically run-push the bike, maybe on wet clay mud. Lots of social issues could be resolved…exercise, weight loss, conflict resolution, competitive fervor satisfaction, etc. A bad knee, if it was your right one, MIGHT put you at a disadvantage.

Good luck on living fit, guys. It's a moving target I've found out. Sometimes this or that is bad for you but if you wait a couple years it turns around and then they're the best thing since sliced bread for you. But I'm down 10 lbs so far this year just by cutting back portions. Never smoked, not addicted to sugar, have no allergies (yet) and am basically healthy head to toe. The most important factor is good genes. My dad lived to 104 with a total of one 8 1/2" x 11" piece of paper in his medical record, and he ate all the pork and beef fat he could get on his fork. Cause of death on the certificate? "Extremely old age."

DanK


----------



## rad457

*A bad knee, if it was your right one, MIGHT put you at a disadvantage.*
LOL! how did you know about my bad leg? Leg was crushed my 1/2 ton front bumper.


----------



## theoldfart

I went from two packs a day to zero in my early twenties. The ER doc not so subtly let me know that my life would be short if I continued to smoke. Probably had something to do with having asthma. Smoke is just particulate matter, it gets into your cardio vascular system and raises hell. Right now i am limiting outdoor time because of smoke from the Mendicino complex fire. Terrys, take care of yourselves and stay active, it makes all the difference.


----------



## jmartel

Only down about 4lb so far in about 2 weeks. But today was the last soda in the house, so it was my final one for as long as I can stand it. Still gonna continue the meatfests, just maybe not as many.

Have a small tear in my patellar tendon on the right leg from working on the house, so I gotta get that straightened out.


----------



## bandit571

Day one of the Hell Week is done….Morning traffic in Columbus, OH around the OSU Campus area and the hospital was just the beginning…..Something called a T.E.E. Scan, and then a CT Scan.with contrast….made for a very nasty morning….That TEE Scan?.....you do not want to know….it is very uncomfortable….

Get to do the drive over there in the morning..0900 appointment for the Ablation thing…..then an overnight stay…may get to go back home on Thursday…..with a plug in the leg.


----------



## smitdog

Bandit, I do not envy you one bit, I know the joys of early morning trips to OSU medical center on 315 all too well. Don't know what a TEE scan is and I am trying to resist the Google… Sounds unpleasant no matter what and I had so many CT scans with contrast that I still smell like iodine. How are your veins for starting the contrast? I apparently have very thick skin and by the time the nurse pushed hard enough to break through the skin layer the needle would blow all the way through the vein. I often ended up looking like a heroine junky after a visit to radiology… The best nurse I ever had started as a vet assistant and said every nurse should work for a vet for a while, if you can hit the vein in a hyperactive Chihuahua then you can get one in anybody. She hit first time every time. Got to where I would schedule my visits to make sure she was there!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hump day.


----------



## terryR

Go ahead; try to take away my edible on humpday,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for the inputs / thoughts guys. My thoughts exactly re: never a great idea to suck smoke into the lungs.

Wishing the best for all dealing with health issues. They suck.


----------



## chrisstef

Called an old college buddy that lives about 30 mins south of here in Maine so we can try n get up. We just recently connected after 15+ years so wasnt real sure what he was doin for work besides "engineer at the docks" down in kennebunk.

Well, he tells me ya gotta go out on the boat. Kinda boat ya talkin i ask. Kids a bit antsy, a whale watch aint gonna fly. Somethin youre workin on? Yea it just came in a month ago. And a month late to boot.

We end up in this rig. 









Navy seal style r.i.b. Boat with twin 300hp Yamahas. Saw some seals, lighthouses and G Bush Sr house out on the point. All short lived as it was dubbed a "thrill ride". We topped out at 56mph. Hit some wakes. And it was fuggin awesome. That thing flys.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow guys! Good luck on the health problems!


----------



## terryR

2 for today with minor breakages whilst being notched. bummer.










fancy jasper


----------



## bandit571

Made it back home, today….very sore. TEE Scan involves a ultra sound probe the stick down your throat….for 20 minutes. Stuff used to numb it…NASTY.

They go up through a vein where your leg meets the sack….Shaved from shoulder to knees, too. Probe that time was to go in and freeze off a couple spots inside the heart..going to be about 2 weeks before I can do much of anything.

Scenery was very good, food ( when I was finally allowed any) is very good.

Before I left the other morning, brought a box up from the shop…not allowed stairs, either…









Haven't got the lid installed…maybe I can sit and do that..









Lid needs a coat of Amber Shellac….


----------



## chrisstef

Nice bookmatch bandito. I feel bad for the poor RN that had to wield the razor.

Took a pretty mean head butt from lil buddy tryin to boogie board.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bash!!! The saltwater will help it heal up fast.


----------



## ToddJB

So he has a thicker skull than you? Seems inconceivable.


----------



## theoldfart

As long as Nayes ok, you'll heal. Quit whining and get back to vacationing!

And BTW, had dinner with Scotty and his family on Sunday, they were staying in Tahoe.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Bet that was a cool crew Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, yes, absolutely.


----------



## theoldfart

SoS, crocs off and taking a break.









two of four sides to be shaped


----------



## summerfi

No time to catch up on the thread, but thought I'd make a quick post.
I'm now in Happy Camp, CA…known far and wide as one of the worst places in the country to be on a wildland fire. Originally known as Murder's Gulch. It ain't too bad here, just blazing hot and very smoky. In the middle of nowhere. Narrow winding, long roads to get out, no matter which direction you go. This is day 6 with 8 more to go.


----------



## Tugboater78

Figured id stop in a sec before i pass out on couch..

Like my tomato i pulled off the vine a couple days ago?









Some of his friends i took in with him, none smaller than 1lb 6oz

Cant remember if i showed this, but this would be our tiniest.. thats a dime..









So yesterday, i loaded up my trailer with my tablesaw, mitersaw cabinet and outfeed table..









And today, after making a lumber run…









I converted our future kitchen, into my new shop, less my handtools..









Also today, the youngins went back to the institution that the government now calls school( i think they come home dumber, honestly).. 4th and 5th grades, engaged









Contractor showed back up on tuesday, and the guys aint as productive as previously.. they are replacing the rest of the upstairs windows, and siding.. then some framing and fixing the f ups that i havent already fixed myself.

Been pulling electric little by little as i go around, shoring up weakspots in the framing, dropped the ceiling in livingroom. Found that the 3 24"oc 2×6x15.5" floor joists under the center of my daughter's bedroom are floating, the t&g floor is holding them in place. One side has experienced rot, the other side someone had cut out the studs, installed a french door, and forgot to install a header across the 6' span of a load bearing wall. All floor joists for the second floor are getting a plywood, construction adhesive, titebond and a ton of nails sammich to save myself having to lose anymore headroom by having to install a beam. BRK will thank me heartily if he ever paid a visit..
Thats why i moved shop and got all that plywood.. the 2×12x16s sticking out bottom are the new header above the former french doors.

Ill drop some pics later of my plywood ripping setup…

Expensive method but i believe it will be a stronger, think, engineered beams..

Hope all is well, time to pass out so i can wake into this nightmare again, bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Be safe Bob


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto. I'd rename it rainbows and fairy's gulch if I was there.

Keep fighting the good fight tuggums.

Kev. You are a glutton for punishment. I'd have put that puppy through the bandsaw


----------



## theoldfart

Band saw broken, mind you I have the parts, just want to do this by hand.

Bob, we have smoke every day. I'm not complaining, no fire and lots of folks hurting pretty bad from all this. Be safe buddy. I thought we were done with smoke when we left Montana!


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing like the old fashioned way every now and again.

Maters galore.


----------



## jmartel

Another one from the trip. Probably my favorite photo. Took me until the 4th day to get a shark coming in the correct direction, exactly in front of the sun, no other snorkelers or boats around, and the camera battery died right after. So, one of the last ones I got.

And this one is cool because you can see one of the effects of light refracting in water. When you get to a certain depth, the sky above forms a perfect circle. I was a little above that depth for this photo, but you still get most of it. It's called Snell's Window. Easier to get on SCUBA than freediving.


----------



## TheFridge

That's excellent. But it could be better with nudis.

2nd try at a center finder. Work in progress.


----------



## jmartel

> That's excellent. But it could be better with nudis.
> 
> - TheFridge


I'm going out today after work in search of nudis. So, hopefully I'll have some to show you tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

(Waves hands. Squeals like a schoolgirl)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Fridge is always on the hunt for nudis.

I'm on my way to Las Vegas to watch the movers load the truck. Then I have the pleasure of driving up to WA with my wife, two small dogs, and a cat in a Nissan Sentra. I normally love road trips, but I'm not looking forward to this one. My wife would not let me bring my truck back down as she didn't want to drive. I can understand that, but it would be a much more comfortable trip in a larger vehicle.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## duckmilk

^Looks good! Now I'm hungry.

Thanks for the update Bob.

Nice picture (as always) Jmart.

That looks like a good center finder Fridge. Keep us posted.

Keep plugging Tug. Sounds like a huge undertaking. What kind of tomatos did you plant? Ours were delicious, but not very big.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, good luck with the move.
Stef, that's my order!
Just got back from the Nevada county fair, grandkids ran us ragged.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Seafood on the menu here too! I'm in Ocean Isle Beach and Calabash seafood was lunch yesterday after catching no keepers on the head boat in the morning. More good seafood and bad service at the Inlet View restaurant this evening has me stuffed yet again. A nice time to relax after the massive moving debacle that's for the most part over for the time being. The weather's been perfect all week with a few brief showers in the evenings following a week of raining to nearly flood levels.


----------



## chrisstef

We nailed the weather up here as well. It was a hot 85 with some humidity during the day and upper 60's at night. Water was numbingly cold at about 67 degrees and the beach a block from us was plagued with asain red algea. Stinks to high hell in the sun. Luckily a mile down the road it was free and clear. A little extra hoofin it but whatever, we could use it.

House was small and clean and i could walk about 1/2 mile and get coffee and breakfast sammys, bbq, and 3 seafood spots. Got to see an old buddy to boot. About as old school, new england summer vacation as i gets. Theres a good shot we venture back here next summer.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Red algea here too in varying quantities, looked the worst on Tuesday to the point of being brown. My boys still haven't shaken the Ohio whiteness, they looked like sugar cubes floating in a great big cup of coffee. Coming in on the head boat you could see a very sharp line in the water between the typical green/blue seawater and where the red algea inlet water was spilling into the Atlantic. 
Water temps were warm and quite comfortable as to be expected.
I've been coming to the same house wife 79' so I'm familiar with the area pretty well and it's changed alot over the years but still not yet nearly as commercialized as myrtle beach (thankfully) so it still works out well for vacay with a full extended family.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Keep plugging Tug. Sounds like a huge undertaking. What kind of tomatos did you plant? Ours were delicious, but not very big.
> 
> - duckmilk


Belgian pink, red brandywine, and amana orange, all beefsteak varities.

Big ome is a belgian pink. The 2 sexond biggest ones, both weighing in at 1.75 lbs, one was belgian pink, other was a brandywine.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Tugger


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang! That's a nice harvest! I covet your 'maters.

Glad you had a good time Stef.

Safe travels Paul.


----------



## terryR

ouch, cannot imagine walking 1/2 freekin' mile to consume morning coffee. 'vacation' always sounds like too much roughing it for me. So hard to believe I used to sleep in the back of my truck at least 2 days a week while caving.

more importantly, the wife and I are seriously considering moving! serious. She can get engineering work easily in MA, and there's a chance we could even live FREE at her folk's beach house since they are so old they hate the stairs, but don't want to sell it.

I loathe the beach, but could probably put up with it while we sell this 160-acres!!!

So, maybe I should ask you girls about snow blowers…....


----------



## terryR

And,

I fought and fought with this piece of Jasper to make it symmetric; for some reason I have a real problem making symmetric points?










But, during dinner, I found a sketch of an identical point that is 1500 years old in one of my books. Identical. A little asymmetric, but who cares? You hungry? You want to eat?


----------



## chrisstef

A lil morning walk does ya well. Some salty air in the lungs. Get ya movin for the day. It wad nice chatting with the locals as well.

Where in MA terry? The closer to the water the less snow youre gonna see.


----------



## terryR

Newburyport. In laws have a two story house 50 feet from the ocean. They hate it, but as it turns out lots of other family are staying there for vacations.

Something is going to happen. Not sure what, but we are ready for a change.


----------



## JayT

Terry, so what does that mean for the horse, goats and rest of the zoo?


----------



## theoldfart

Newburyport is a beautiful spot Terry.


----------



## 489tad

Smokey Mountians
















Cabin on the side of a mountain with a half @ss repair to the deck. 








My daughter being rescued on a zip line. It was a good time. Finally home with internet. Looks like everyone is well and not bleeding too much.


----------



## jmartel

Smokey Mountains are a great place, Dan. Used to take the motorcycle down there a couple times a year when I lived in VA.

Terry, real close to Portsmouth, NH. I really liked visiting Portsmouth. Don't know anything about Newburyport though. I do know that Booze is way cheaper in NH though and a lot of people cross the border for it, so you're nice and close.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, so what does that mean for the horse, goats and rest of the zoo?
> 
> - JayT


unknown at this time.


----------



## DanKrager

Perhaps a life lesson:
Being determined to stay ahead of the brushy undergrowth around where I live, I was woodworking with a very aggressive woodworking tool. Hot and sweaty, trying to keep my balance on tricky footing, I was focused very intently upon what was directly in front of me, making sure that every sprout and stem succumbed to the machine at dirt level.










Suddenly, almost in my face, was an obnoxious weedy plant with the sun spotlighting two perfect blooms. I paused briefly at first, then more deliberately considered the brazen difference between this plant and the trash I was shredding. The ravishing beauty gave me pause and without further hesitation carefully moved my machine around it, leaving it standing alone to share it's beauty, after this interaction, probably with no one else.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Note to SoS members:
IF a CalFire plane makes multiple passes over your house, it would be a good idea to look for fire. My son called and asked if we were ok. I said yes, why? Seems there is a fire less than a mile from our house! Gotta get used to this CA fire thing. You know, survival skills.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn. Stay vigilant OF.

Daughter kiss a lil bark Dan? Hope shes all right.

Last day of vacation. Weak.


----------



## theoldfart

Fires contained.

And in keeping with my day of intellectual brilliance, lost an EBay auction. Went to snipe and forgot to sign in. Pretty sure i would have won too.

having a consolation beer


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, OF. Glad it's all contained.

Decided that in addition to eating healthy, I needed to start working out again. Don't want to pay for the gym as they are all about $60-70/month here, so I put in a pull up bar/dip station in the yard. Tucked away underneath some of our trees next to the shop so it's fairly unnoticeable. Will go out and trim up the tops tomorrow.


----------



## rad457

No low flying planes in your area Jmartel?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saturday spent at Bellreve, 100th PGA Championship. Took few pics, no good ones. But wow, what an event!










First tee.


----------



## terryR

TOF, never mind the antique tools on eBay; protect what you have, buddy. Hate to see house fires. hate it.

Spent my Sunday disassembling this glucometer. Little focker won't read with the small amount of blood I applied.










had to stick my fingers THREEtimes for the above photo. I took it apart; then took the parts to pieces. And I feel much better about myself. 

Ordered another online which had high praises from other diabetics. The first machine was $20 from the local drug store.

Kinda ironic, I suppose, how difficut it is to get blood from my fingers when I use the supplied tool. When I get cut knapping, it's freekin' hard to stop the bleeding. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm…..


----------



## terryR

JDip Station, my friend, I have bad news for you.

(and me)

Neither of us need strength training exercises. We need high aerobic stuff that makes our heart beat in a certain range for a certain amount of time.

I'm thinking fast pace walking?


----------



## chrisstef

You saw one heck of an event there Smitty.

Back from vacation. Yuck.

I like the prison yard workout styling Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

> No low flying planes in your area Jmartel?
> 
> - Andre


Not anymore. And that was a different island he nose dived into.


----------



## jmartel

> JDip Station, my friend, I have bad news for you.
> 
> (and me)
> 
> Neither of us need strength training exercises. We need high aerobic stuff that makes our heart beat in a certain range for a certain amount of time.
> 
> I'm thinking fast pace walking?
> 
> - terryR


Need both. Losing weight alone will just make you skinnyfat.


----------



## terryR

I'm thinking a new crotch rocket would keep my heart rate up pretty good


----------



## chrisstef

Whats his name Terry?


----------



## terryR

LOL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pretty country Dan!

I like moments like that DanK.

Nice set up JIsInTheYard.

Is it as soothing in person as it is when viewing on the television Smitty?

"Yuck" - I totally understand Stef.

Such a bummer Terry, sorry man. Weren't you planning a move a while back? Colorado? What is the impetus for wanting out of the farmer/rancher business for you two?


----------



## TerryDowning

> Neither of us need strength training exercises. We need high aerobic stuff that makes our heart beat in a certain range for a certain amount of time.
> 
> I'm thinking fast pace walking?
> 
> - terryR


This

cardio for sure.


----------



## terryR

Tony, it's difficult to explain the frustrations that go with where we live. no cell signal still. none of our electronic devices seem to operate at full potential here for no apparent reason. just bizzare gitches that don't occur in town.

I really dislike driving an hour to the nearest Publix. a solid hour in each direction.

100% of the people here attend the nearest church, and want to talk to me about how they like Trump. I'm seriously blown away by how many people have approached me to discuss Trump.

Honestly, my wife loves having animals. I'm the one who doesn't fit in.


----------



## TheFridge

I loves me some trump only for the fact that everyone else hates him  I can't help it.

Project get a mini mill might get back online. Been working side jobs everyday for months. Think when I get those checks I might ask for forgiveness instead of permission…

I'm lying. Sometimes it's hell having a conscience.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I went to a show Saturday:









Love me some Pixies.


----------



## ToddJB

I love me some Weezer. The Pixies is in my blind spot of music for some inexplicable reason. That seems like a bit of an odd pairing though.


----------



## bandit571

A little box has been finished up….









Open up to see a chain..









This only stands 9" tall, with the lid shut. Not bad for a pile of old Maple scraps…


----------



## AnthonyReed

"odd pairing"...nothing of the sort, quite complementary in fact.


----------



## ShaneA

Is Weezer the one with "Africa" remake?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes.


----------



## theoldfart

Pixies cool, Dr. Martins cooler!


----------



## jmartel

Ticketmaster, not cool.


----------



## theoldfart

JScalp, issues?


----------



## ToddJB

I through Weezer in the "nerd rock" area and my uninformed understanding of the Pixies was kind of a "pre-grunge/alt rock", but I just did a crash course on the Pixies and yeah I can see how they would be complementary.

Edit: El Scorcho is one of my favorite songs, but I think it has more to do with the memories it brings back.


----------



## ShaneA

Todd-pigeon holing fools. lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

El Scorcho sounds exactly the same as Isla de Encanta, they were separated at birth.


----------



## summerfi

Where I am….


----------



## theoldfart

As long as your in a happy place Bob. Hope your keeping safe AND I hope not to see you in my neighborhood( in a professional capacity of course)!


----------



## TheFridge

I engaged in some musical goodness Saturday night as well. The dudes were practically throwing themselves at me.










I'm the skinny bastard in the middle. The things I do to a bass is illegal in 39 states.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bass players do the bare minimum, just enough to say they're in a band and cash in on the tail. Why are you one of the exceptions?


----------



## chrisstef

> I'm the skinny bastard in the middle. The things I do to a bass is illegal in 39 states.
> 
> - TheFridge


Like playing nickleback with it.


----------



## terryR

Bob, we have places similar to that where I live.

scary

bummed,


----------



## TheFridge

> Bass players do the bare minimum, just enough to say they re in a band and cash in on the tail. Why are you one of the exceptions?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Unfortunately Tony, I resemble that remark quite thoroughly. Damn. So it's not just me.



> I'm the skinny bastard in the middle. The things I do to a bass is illegal in 39 states.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Like playing nickleback with it.
> 
> - chrisstef


But collective soul is cool right?


----------



## bandit571

More like Hand Jive?


----------



## chrisstef

Collective soul passes lol.


----------



## TheFridge

Nickelback is solidly in the unforgivable and take away your instrument category.


----------



## terryR

sorry for the blood in the photos, man I dislike getting old,










got a better machine off the www. Fugger says "apply more blood" all the time. Been sticking my fuggin' fingers 12 times a day for 3 readings. Luckily my sugar is completely normal. wtf.


----------



## jmartel

You have goats, right? That's a pretty typical animal used for a blood sacrifice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Something has to be amiss, you went from supplying a pinhead's worth to a teaspoon of blood. Is it just a learning curve to get the process down?


----------



## terryR

and pigs, dude, nothing bleeds like a stuck pig.

the crazy part is how easy it is for me to bleed while knapping. Guess I may as well start knapping before and after meals to help with the blood letting.


----------



## terryR

T, I sure hope so. I'm a quick learner.


----------



## terryR

oh.

fuggin' retired RN didn't read the instructions supplied with the tool. 

says apply tiny drop to the END of the stick so the stick can suck it into the machine.

guys and girls, learn from my stupid example. RTFI.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There we go.


----------



## terryR

man I hate it when I look stupid,


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's my constant look.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, i too was born that way.

So had the house power washed yesterday. We've got, what i thought was paint overspray on the back of the house. Thousands of little black specks. Turns out its artillery fungus comming from the mulch bed. Power washer guy said it was the only thing he cant get off a house. Great. Ive been reading up and there's nothing out there aside from super scrubbing that will get it off. Sweet. Im gonna try some industrial cleaners / fungicide / anti mildew stuff we got here at work. Bastages.


----------



## terryR

artillery fungus.
so, that's a thing.

dude, cant you just point it at the neighbors?


----------



## ToddJB

Use the same anti-fungal stuff that Shane uses on this pink port - industrial strength.


----------



## ShaneA

pink port, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Any port in a storm right?

For real Terry. Dude told me and i was like, stop with that nonsense, but its legit. Lil fuggers can spit the spores 6' vertical and up to 20' horizontal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## 489tad

kick your mulch guy in the nads.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have a mulch guy Dan?

Does he let you slide if you're a couple bucks short?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Blue bankers are funny!


----------



## 489tad

With 30 cubic yards to put down, you bet I do. It's call two sons and a pick up.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My entire life in a 27ft trailer. I left the 20" Powermatic planer, and the 8" jointer on consignment at Woodworkers Emporium if someone is looking in the LV area. I gave away my 22-44 wide belt sander. Everything else is packed. They just left an hour ago with the trailer.










I hope to be on the road at 6am. I have to make the trip in my wife's Nissan Sentra with her, 2 dogs, and a cat. I'm really not looking forward to this road trip.


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmm, small trailer! Our mover couldn't even get into our street, had to shuttle from the depot. Thought I brought too much stuff but came to my senses, I needed all of it!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah. I got rid of a lot of furniture. A buddy of mine has a tilt box trailer that can carry 12,000lbs. I don't have that much weight in it, but it's packed to the top with stuff for the dump. I had to rent a longbed uhaul truck just to take cutoffs to the dump. Filled that to the top also.
I was really amazed at the packing job the movers did. They utilized every inch of space. I have another company in WA that will unload for me. I'm gonna sit in a lawn chair drinking beer and watch.
I'm a little worried about them parking the trailer to unload. They are going to have to leave it in front of the culdesack mailboxes. I guess I'll worry about that when it gets there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Godspeed Paul.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, the movers worked magic loading up at ours. Like a giant Rubics cube forty feet long.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Paul, just went through the same thing. Sold a Unisaw, bandsaw, 24" planer and a crap load of cherry & walnut that much of it had to be given away. Loading the 26' POS Budget truck up to ~110% of it's 10K lb. capacity meant it took a calendar to measure 0-60mph. Got rid of alot of furniture before we left as well. I did make 3 earlier trips to my parents with various sized loads but everything else was in the truck which filled amazingly fast as boxes started going in. Glad you paid someone, I packed and loaded everything myself with help from friends and family then paid a couple guys to unload which while they did ok, I should have watched them much better as some stuff that I needed sooner than later (and was very well marked as such) was completely buried under several boxes. I'll slowly move again when we have the house finished than I'll never do it again!


----------



## theoldfart

Forgot to change direction when carving on the curve, repair time!









Knocked out a one inch chunk so carving there is going to be dicey!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow Kevin. At what point do you say "[email protected] it" and start over?


----------



## jmartel

Good luck, Paul. You'll have to let me know when you get all set up.

Made a Costco run on the bike today. Came home with a blender. Got a lot of looks/comments from the cashier and other people while I was loading up. There's also a 13lb brisket in one of the side cases not pictured.










I should really try and clean up those headers. Looks gross from all the road grime.


----------



## TheFridge

Maybe after the 3rd time 

Terry. I'm sorry. On many counts it looks like  bleeding yourself and knapping. Which makes you bleed as well 

Huge fan of pink ports.


----------



## terryR

holy ish, I don't like looking at you girls' moving photos. NOT looking forward to another attempt at moving. Seriously thinking about leaving the large table saw and band saw.

Fridge, Brazilian Agate knife just for you,










one flake ended up deep in a finger tip, but no worries, since I had my blood sugar machine close by. killing multiple birds here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope your fix works Kev.

You sure make purdy stuff Terry.

Is that a toaster oven strapped down on there JCostco?


----------



## AnthonyReed

This week does have a Friday scheduled doesn't it? I can't seem to find the fugger.


----------



## terryR

only 1 more day, bro.T

why the slow week?


----------



## jmartel

> Is that a toaster oven strapped down on there JCostco?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Blender. Have an immersion blender, but I wanted something that could do more. And this one has a food processor attachment too.


----------



## terryR

curious, what sort of mileage does it get pulling that trailer in the background. I could use a little help.


----------



## TheFridge

Nicely done terry. Commendable for sure.


----------



## TerryDowning

Today is my Friday! 
Son and his family arrive today.
Head out tomorrow morning.

Taking this to the mountains with the kids and grand kids.


----------



## jmartel

Terry1: It'd probably pull it if I got a ball mount. Trailer is only about 300 lbs. Wouldn't have much of a hauling capacity over that though. Currently get about 50ish mpg on the highway.

Terry2: Have fun. Damn that's a big trailer. I'm looking at building or buying either a teardrop or something like a little Scamp. Don't know what I'd do with something that size.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not sure as to the reason Terry.

Blender? Vitamix power?


----------



## TerryDowning

It fills up fast with 3 kids and 3 grand kids.
LOML likes her space and kitchen when glamping. I gave up the tent life awhile back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels. You're in Colorado now not Newhall, CA correct?


----------



## TerryDowning

Yup, it's 1 year now since the move.

Love CO much better than CA. Better roads, less crowding, I did miss the ability to winter camp without freezing but the snow can be fun too.


----------



## TerryDowning

> Safe travels. You re in Colorado now not Newhall, CA correct?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Fixed it!

Thanks

I don't miss Newhall at all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I thought it looked lush for Newhall.

Fixed what? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## jmartel

> Blender? Vitamix power?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Don't have that much baller status that I can spend $400 on a blender. It's one of those Ninja brand ones.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Can't you get the base versions for $250? I figured since you enjoy cooking that would have been your route.

JCheapskate.


----------



## terryR

We've been looking at trailers lately. Need room for 2 horses, one old fat guy, and my wife who is competing in her 2nd Triathlon on Saturday.










I picked this model since it comes pre-stocked with refer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Would you use that at the beach?


----------



## TerryDowning

Terry, I would look at purpose built horse trailers with living quarters.


----------



## terryR

Terry, I agree. That one is a little small.

Tony, anywhere zoning will let me park, dude. How much room do you have? Would love to visit!


----------



## theoldfart

Had guests yesterday









Repair worked out just fine, finished carving that side









And we're camping with the whole family this weekend at Donner Pass. Anyone hungry?


----------



## DanKrager

TerryR, If you come through southern IL you could park a trailer here twice as large as TerryD/s. I have electric and water hookups but not sewer. And there would be room for the horses to roam (unfenced but I have stakes) on lush mowed grass, visit with the deer etc. There are horse trails up here and some friends of ours have horses that know the trails by heart. They belong to a group that goes out for long weekends. It's sort of on the way to Maine…

DanK


----------



## DBDesigns

I been to Chicago and New York. New York hot dogs are overrated and Chicago pizza is too…But…There is nothing like a Chicago Dawg or a New York pizza pie!

The Chicago dog goes snap when you bite it and the New York pie has to be folded to contain all that awesomeness.

Here in the south we tend to concentrate on BBQ…and it's made from pork not beef and it is not possible to bar-b-que a burger even if it is on a grill.

As far as escape plans, it sounds like some of us have been "takin' a trip and never leavin' the farm!".


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went "camping" ...Uncle Sam was paying me….


----------



## jmartel

This camper is more my speed.










Or












> Can t you get the base versions for $250? I figured since you enjoy cooking that would have been your route.
> 
> JCheapskate.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Like $300 or more. But yes, I'm cheap. This was $110, and included a food processor part. If I don't like it then I'll return it and get something better.



> I been to Chicago and New York. New York hot dogs are overrated and Chicago pizza is too…But…There is nothing like a Chicago Dawg or a New York pizza pie!
> 
> The Chicago dog goes snap when you bite it and the New York pie has to be folded to contain all that awesomeness.
> 
> Here in the south we tend to concentrate on BBQ…and it s made from pork not beef and it is not possible to bar-b-que a burger even if it is on a grill.
> 
> As far as escape plans, it sounds like some of us have been "takin a trip and never leavin the farm!".
> 
> - DBDesigns


I gotta say that I prefer Chicago pizza, myself. And Beef BBQ. But I'll eat New York Pizza and Pork BBQ as well without fuss.


----------



## chrisstef

DBD - im gonna have to coach ya up on pizza buddy. New York pizza's good but New Haven (CT) pizza is off the charts. Pepe's, Sally's and Modern. In that order.

Also … crocs … shameful.


----------



## theoldfart

Sally's, Pepe's, and Modern. In that order. There, fixed it!

For an education on pizza read this

Also … crocs … shameful Only if your from Connecticut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like grilled burgers and pretty much all dogs are good.

I wanna try those pies.

Crocs? Where is that coming from? Did I miss something?


----------



## ToddJB

It's crossover croc talk from the workbench thread


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah. Thank you.


----------



## terryR

DanK, Thanks! I promise to clean up any flint chips from knapping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

St. Louis Style Pizza, Imo's, cut into squares and very thin, with provell cheese!










And around here, dogs that snap are on a leash or they're called "Funeral Dogs." The latter are natural casing hotdogs traditionally served after graveside services in our small part of the country. Ham sandwiches and funeral dogs, angel food cake, jello salad. The stuff of legend.


----------



## theoldfart

mmmm, getting hungry. do you deliver?


----------



## TheFridge

Speck fishing tomorrow and tuna fishing Sunday. Gonna be sweet.

I must admit. There will be crocs used on this trip. I learned on the last deep sea fishing trip that shoes get wet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane-san, 3" x 6" subway tile for a stove back-splash, porcelain or ceramic?


----------



## ShaneA

Ceramic is the "in style" for wall tile, cheaper, easier to work with, countless color and even size/finish options. You talking just the plain white? No need to pay for porcelain, unless you want a stone type look.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Simple white. I needn't worry about the ceramic being more absorbent than porcelain? My intent is to just do the backs-plash behind the stove, so the area is small and the cost difference would be marginal (I thought) so I didn't consider it.


----------



## ShaneA

For backsplash ceramic is perfect. I would recommend getting a grout color other than white. A light to medium gray is what all the cool kids do. You may even consider a 4×8, 4×16, 2×8 just to mix it up from the traditional 3×6. Marginal cost difference in the sizes, but better look IMO.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I figured black grout, gray seems so non-committal, perhaps I'm an extremist. Okay, I'll look a 4×12 and 4×16 too. Will those sizes be more difficult to install for my unskilled monkey mind?

Thank you much bud!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I want to wrap a funeral dog in a slice of St. Louis style pizza.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, remember to seal the grout after it cures. Easier to clean going forward.


----------



## ShaneA

Ceramic is so much easier to work with than porcelain. The longer sizes should not present much more difficulty in installation. Getting the layout right to accommodate for outlets and centering on the wall is key. Black grout is a bit extreme, lets settle on dark grey…lol


----------



## ToddJB

Shane's kind of a racist.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Noted Kev, thank you.

Easier to work with? Hmm, like the porcelain talks back and is always high? (I'm looking at you Demo)

Why gray? When I bought white paint to paint my bedroom they ask "you want eggshell or ivory?", sigh what part of white don't they understand…. I want fuggin' white. My walls are white and they look good. What is the issue with pure tones?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's the way he was brought up, it's hard to shed that conditioning Todd.


----------



## ShaneA

Ceramic cuts way easier than porcelain. I am assuming you do not have a great tile saw at your disposal. A simple clinker type cutter can handle ceramic (most cuts).

Eggshell is a finish…not a color T.

Gray, along with white, and even black are probably the 3 most popular tile colors right now and have been for a while. Black can just be a bit stark with the white. It is subjective and certainly people pick it as a choice. So long as it is not white, it will be good. White on white is just a bit blah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No saw, considered renting one. The cutting issue is now taken into account.

I stand corrected, the other color must have been Swiss Coffee, or some ish then.

Thank you Shane, I appreciate your time and direction.


----------



## bandit571

You can get a fairly decent tile saw at Harbor Freight…BTW.


----------



## ToddJB

> Eggshell is a finish…not a color T.
> 
> - ShaneA


Except when it's a colour










Edit: Sorry, I'm in a trolly mood


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!


----------



## ShaneA

Lol, my bad I was just trying to gently skip over the fact that the paint section boy was bullying you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's was not only there, the guy that gave me a bid for painting the exterior of my house had the same ish….

"No but thanks, white's fine, I don't need nor want Swiss-Mocha-Ivory-Almost-White."

"Yeah but that's going to be bright."

"Exactly. That is why I didn't choose Hunter Green."


----------



## chrisstef

Im with you on the color thing T. White is white. If i wanted off white i would have told you off white, if i wanted dingy tshirt white i woulda went in my middle drawer and dug one out. I want that fresh from the package, smells like bleach effin white. Now go mix some paint boy.

Welp, about 6 months ago i probably bitched and moaned about the guys mangling a vault door. I finally got the new parts milled. 304 stainless. Today we (myself and my ops manager) went to install them. Had to cut some 32" long rods in half to get em in. Yup, we cut the first one too short. The hub that they die into wasnt centered. Im an idiot. Another $150 coming your way McMaster Carr!

Also, OSHA 10 class here at the office for about 12 guys. Was supposed to be in English. Its in Spanish. Ive got 5 white guys in there that dont speak a lick of Spanish nodding off for the last 6 hours. Suck it up boys. 6:00 is right around the corner lol.


----------



## ShaneA

When I was doing my last wainscot project, I went in there…and yeah. Basically the same thing. I was like "I want white" he was like "white, white"...yup…he walked back pulled a can off the shelf and handed it me. No mixing needed, just listed as Behr "Pure White". I have to admit, in a semi gloss…that stuff IS pretty bright.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm partial to Decorator White. It's white to my eye, but not blinding.


----------



## JayT

With paint we sell, if you need to match the pre-mixed white, you take the Pure White base used for lighter colors and add just a drop or two of black pigment. There's actually a formula in the computer for mixing white, believe it or not. That keeps the color looking white to the naked eye, but not as harsh as a true pure white. The only way you can tell is to hold up something that is pure white right next to the paint and see it's the tiniest bit off.

Pretty much every paint manufacturer is similar. What you buy as pre-mixed white is ever so slightly off white.

Sorry to burst your bubble, Tony.


----------



## jmartel

How about a terracotta grout?

I just get the pure white gallons sitting on the shelf. No tints. They shake it up and I take it home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bubble is not bursted, I use the pure white and have them additional white tint for better coverage.


----------



## ToddJB

Wait wait wait. Is adding tint to it improve coverage?


----------



## JayT

> Wait wait wait. Is adding tint to it improve coverage?
> 
> - ToddJB


Nope, the colorants don't do anything for coverage. The ability to cover over old colors is referred to as hide and that is determined by the solids in the base-what kind and how much. Titanium dioxide is the best, there are others. If you compare the ingredients of different paints, you'll find different levels of different solids. Since titanium dioxide is relatively expensive, cheaper paints use other solids like silica or clay. These aren't as durable and don't hide or reflect light as well. Spread is the ability if the paint to flow and that is a factor of the additives in the base. All colorant does is add dyes to the solids, not stretch them out.

Think of it like adding dye or stain to a woodworking project. Adding color doesn't make the board longer or thicker.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony doubled down with white tint, in white paint. That is strong.

Edit: Now who is the racist??


----------



## ToddJB

> Tony doubled down with white tint, in white paint. That is strong.
> 
> Edit: Now who is the racist??
> 
> - ShaneA


Why's it always have to be about color to you, Shane? Geeze.


----------



## 489tad

I must admit. There will be crocs used on this trip. I learned on the last deep sea fishing trip that shoes get wet.

- TheFridge
[/QUOTE]

I'd let my shoes get wet. It's Friday you lovely bunch of knuckle dragers. 6hrs to go.


----------



## Mosquito

Tony's probably fine with his white on white, as long as he stays away from the whitewash…

Finally got back to finishing a speaker I started this spring… New shop, and anywhere else, tunes. Not exactly the most portable bluetooth speaker, but sounds better than the one I've got. In reality it will likely stay in the shop for most of its life, but I'm ok with that too 



















#5-1/2 for scale. It stands 7"x7" (at the base, speaker box is slightly smaller unless you include the through tenons) and is 27" tall overall

Also designed to lay horizontal


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Mos!


----------



## 489tad

Mos that's really nice.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. Even sounds good, bit you'll have to take my word on that lol


----------



## bandit571

Hope it doesn't go vibrating off the edge of the bench…..


----------



## rad457

> Thanks guys. Even sounds good, bit you ll have to take my word on that lol
> 
> - Mosquito


So how does Taylor Swift sound on them Purity speakers?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^.

Shake it off Mos. Just shake it off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, I defer to JayT but the additional tint was added per the suggestion of the guy in the paint department. He said that it would improve coverage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's cool Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

> Hope it doesn t go vibrating off the edge of the bench…..
> 
> - bandit571


Me too, because I'm not sure why it would be in use on the bench to begin with… Plus I don't listen to music that loud to begin with

Ha Andre, I couldn't even tell you what any of her songs are 
Or who did Shake it Off, but at least have heard that song.
Most new Pop music sounds the same to me


----------



## Hammerthumb

I finally made it back to WA. That was a long 2 day drive. My stuff should arrive Tuesday, and the guys to unload on Wednesday. I'm glad it's almost done.
Mama likes the house, and so do the animals. I guess we'll settle in for the next several months, and then start looking for a place to buy.
Shane is right about ceramic, T. Easier to cut. You can get a board for straight cuts. The only other cuts you might have on a backsplash would be around electrical outlets. A grinder with a diamond blade will work good for that. No need for a wet saw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Paul, glad you made it.


----------



## rad457

Sorry Mosquito! I googled Shake it off , Seriously I had no idea ?
Had to listen to Bob Seger's Turn the Page twice to clear that noise from my brain! 
Going to blame all the smoke around her.


----------



## TheFridge

Wet shoes suck. Doesn't matter anymore though. Fished yesterday inshore and came home. Tuna charter was scheduled for Sunday because the dude double booked us on Saturday and scrambled to find a replacement for us on Sunday. Now Sunday is canceled. So disappoint


----------



## DLK

I think someone should make a bench with Mos's speaker columns as the legs.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Fridge. Had a pisser of a day today as well. Take the ferry and drive all the way to the dive site, only to realize I forgot my hood. Thought I could do a shorter dive without it. Nope. Talk about an ice cream headache. Dropped down and immediately said eff it and swam in.

But in about 4 hours I'll be firing up the grill with a nice brisket to pull an all nighter.


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, Andre, apparently I do know of a song by Taylor Swift (I didn't know shake it off was her song until I clicked your link lol)

That sucks Fridge, I get annoyed when places double book.


----------



## terryR

ouch to diving headache.

My headache is of a different nature; spent 3 hours hammering out a point from this hard Agate. Then slipped and goofed one of the notches. Worse, I think I am out of CA glue.


----------



## Handtooler

Yes, to bottom freezers with double door refrigerators. We have three in use always.


----------



## 489tad

Horse jump show this weekend. I'm on Sunday duty. He He He.


----------



## jmartel

Have fun, Dan. My wife apparently wants a miniature horse. Luckily I think we own a little too small of a lot for local ordinances.

Brisket is about 10 deg under final temp. Taking it's sweet time to get there, apparently. Put it on around 1am.


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of horses. Dude was just chillin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Been missing you turds lately. Can you believe it's been 3 years since I sold my soul into operations management for a big corp? ha. No regrets.

It's funny to me now that I used to be the prolific guy who wondered why everyone else wasn't making as much furniture as I was. I was so terribly bored with being a locomotive engineer that I poured myself into woodworking… for a challenge! Now I've got plenty of challenges in my work life, and woodworking is my Zen, my getaway. Just like it is for most of ya'll.

I doing good though fellas. Really blessed. Here's a good shot from just behind my house this summer. 









Paul, guess I missed it? You moved to WA?

Todd, I'll be in Denver Thurs for work…. in case you want to wine and dine me. I'll hit you up when I find out flight times.


----------



## Handtooler

Red, you've been missed


----------



## TheFridge

Who doesn't love gingers? We are the worlds givers.

Handtooler, you play bass? Or fish bass?


----------



## Handtooler

Fridge, No just catch bass crappie and bluegill from my dock. Recent 8lb 5oz. The bass seem to like green pumpkin 7" worms, or chrome and blue rattletraps. I live on Dallas Bay impoundment of Chickamauga lake of the Tennessee River. That's just north of Chattanooga and 6miles above the dam. Largest bass ever caught 12 lbs.


----------



## bandit571

Shop cleaning today…









Was informed by a saw guru that these were "junk"....so, out to the curb they go.

Waiting on the left hand to heal up…










One of the pups yesterday, decided I needed to wake up, and let them out….blood thinners, so this took forever to stop leaking….
Maybe Tuesday, I can get back to building something….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Handtooler, I'll try and drop in more often.

Fridge, my buddies and I were looking into a gulf coast trip for our fishing trip next summer. But man, that shizzle is spendy. A few of my buddies are physicians, so they don't care about the cost, but $2000 for one day of deep sea fishing priced most of us out. We'll prolly just go to Canada again.

I still wanna catch (and eat) a big tuna someday. I heart sushi grade tuna. I'll have to pick your brain if we ever do it.


----------



## jmartel

Rojo,

If you're already going to be traveling to the caribbean, you should look at doing a fishing charter out of Mexico. The ones on Isla Mujeres when we were there were charging $750/800 per day.

https://www.islamujeressportfishing.com/index.php/rates-reservations/

Flights into Cancun are pretty cheap


----------



## terryR

me. I love gingers.










Russell, you may be the nearest LJ to me. Our place is in Swaim, AL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^looks a lot like our cat Molly.

Interesting Jmart. Charters in Mississippi or Alabama ain't cheap. We were looking to drive and bring back a bunch of fish… but we'll see.


----------



## TheFridge

The only time I ever got to more than 10ish miles out was a couple weeks ago out of orange beach, AL I believe. Contractor invited my dad and I got to tag along. About 1k per person for a 7 person charter. This tuna trip wasn't that much. Supposedly the smaller boats are cheaper and faster but not as comfortable. This one was gonna be a snatch and grab kind of deal 

I wonder if you might find a better tuna charter off the east coast?


----------



## jmartel

> Interesting Jmart. Charters in Mississippi or Alabama ain t cheap. We were looking to drive and bring back a bunch of fish… but we ll see.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I've never done a big fish charter before, but that's the company we just were on for whale sharks. Really good guys. Plus, fresh ceviche every day and snacks/drinks onboard is nice too. I'm sure you could find others for around the same price elsewhere too.


----------



## chrisstef

Tuna would be pretty damn cool to catch. The guy we get dumpsters from used to tuna fish quite a bit. Ya gotta get dialed in with a good captain whos got some intel coming his way. Them fuggers are quick. Tasty as hell too. I prefer mine seared and sesame seed crusted with lots of soy sauce for dipping.


----------



## theoldfart

"prefer mine seared and sesame seed crusted with lots of soy sauce for dipping."

Absolutely Stef

Well the camping trip to Donner ended, well, not well. I wound up with altitude sickness, at 6,000 feet no less. Scared my wife and the rest of our family. Luckily my grandkids didn't realize what was happening. I couldn't stand up without falling so my daughter got me down to under 2,000 feet to her house. Spent yesterday just relaxing and getting my balance back. My kids figure I didn't hydrate enough. We paddled the lengthen Donner Lake, did some hiking and biking. Learned a good lesson the hard way.

Maybe some shop time later this afternoon.


----------



## jmartel

Sucks, OF. I got it 2 years ago and it's not fun. About passed out in the bathroom at the restaurant we were in.


----------



## rad457

Hey, maybe that's my problem getting dizzy when I stand up, couldn't be lack of Scotch?
Did a Mexico fishing trip, 7 ft Swordfish and 70 - 80 lb Mahi Mahi? ( Wife hooked and I ended up hauling in)
Best trips were fly in to northern B.C. for Salmon and Halibut. 
The flights in are worth the price of the trip alone, 1947 Grumman Goose!
First time pilot landed, then retracted one wing pontoon to angle plane for us to get off
then starts sounding excited say hurry up we're starting to take on water! Joking of course.


----------



## TheFridge

They said the water is too hot right now so they're staying way out. They also said they just follow the shrimp boats which are friggin everywhere down here but just not in these conditions.

Have some cousins out of Pearland,TX with a serious 65ish footer. They go out for weeks and fish Big money tournaments. I think they keep a house and berth in Costa Rica too. My brother got to go once when they were a man short. It took days to get the fish cleaned. I wish.


----------



## summerfi

Another smoky day in Medford, OR. Heading home after 20 days of fire. It will be nice to sleep in a bed again after sleeping in the back of an SUV for nearly 3 weeks.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, I was on a fire at Fairplay, Colorado earlier this year at 9,993 feet elevation. I didn't experience elevation sickness, but many did. They say it passes in about 3 days. I could sure tell the difference with shortness of breath just walking around though. I live at just over 3000'.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear youre heading home Bob.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry your gathering was put askew but glad you're okay Kev.

Uhg, 3 weeks in a SUV? Aren't you getting too old for that treatment Bob?


----------



## summerfi

Yes


----------



## jmartel

Smoke has rolled back into Seattle. Bicycle commuters are wearing respirators. Supposed to start clearing up a bit tomorrow, but we'll see. All I can think of is "Smoke on the Water"


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, last couple of weekends have been pretty bad here in MN as well (but they're blaming Canada for that).

Glad you're out safe again Bob.


----------



## DBDesigns

I've been saltwater fishing in the south for years. I prefer inshore though. The fish are just as challenging and tasty but the trip is much cheaper and shorter. About $400/ 1/2 day. and the charters are available all around the coast from Texas to North Carolina.

Best fish in-sore was a 40" cobia. If you've never eaten one you don't know what your missing. Best fishing I've done on the Gulf side is Apalachicola Bay. www.apalachicolabay.org and Sarasota Bay.www.cbsoutfitters.com/fishing-reports

East coast is my favorite because it offers the most diverse species of fish and the closest ride to the major ocean currents. "Big Tuna off of Cape Hateras"

Life is short…Fish Hard!
Tight Lines Y'all


----------



## DBDesigns

I fished with this guy about 10 years ago while staying on Siesta Key near Sarasota. It was the absolute best fishing trip of my life. We fished in Beautiful Sarasota Bay and caught Jacks, Trout, Reds, Snook, Mangrove Snappers, and a couple of small sharks just for good measure. It was not snook or trout season so that part was catch and release but the snook that I caught had some angry cuss words when it got to the boat.

Captain Ryan grew up on the bay and really knows his stuff. https://seadogfishing.wordpress.com/tag/capt-jack-ryan/


----------



## DLK

Try catching snook on a fly rod.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet it wouldn't be difficult to catch a Stef with a hot dog knotted to a cane pole.


----------



## DBDesigns

Yep, Reds are fun on fly too! I've never caught a snook on fly but I would love to.


----------



## ShaneA

^lol…hot dog.


----------



## TheFridge

> I bet it wouldn t be difficult to catch a Stef with a hot dog knotted to a cane pole.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It would be the first ever butt hook.


----------



## AnthonyReed

<gobble>


----------



## TerryDowning

Blood thinners suck.

Beta Blockers and head rushes when you stand up suck.

Altitude sickness sucks. Yes Hydration is a requirement.

Back from camping trip myself. No altitude sickness at 9500 ft. (Lots of Hydration - apparently beer gets the job done.) Unfortunately it rained most of the trip and I discovered a leak in my trailer. Spent yesterday dealing with that. Hopefully that is a non-issue now. Son and his family were taken to the airport this morning. Trailer back to storage this afternoon, Back to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

> I bet it wouldn t be difficult to catch a Stef with a hot dog knotted to a cane pole.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lol. Bravo sir. Without a doubt id swallow the hook.


----------



## TheFridge

> Lol. Bravo sir. Without a doubt id swallow the hook. With my butt.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## TheFridge

Or..



> Without a doubt id swallow
> 
> - chrisstef


Hahahahaha I can't help myself


----------



## terryR

Ya know, I don't even feel bad for Stef. I think he likes any sort of attention. 










2 from yesterday from rare material; Imperial Jasper and India Black Skin Agate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That back to work adjustment is brutal, good luck TerryD.

Correct. Stef loves masculine attention. Those are beautiful Terry.


----------



## bandit571

Terry: Ever consider selling designer Flints to all those Muzzle-Loaders out there? Dress up the old Flintlock Musket?


----------



## ToddJB

Guys, I'm bummed.

Watch this. See that handwheel stick at every full rotation? That's bad. I don't fully understand why it is doing it yet, but regardless it will almost assuredly mean that I'll have to tear it all apart again - hopefully, it won't result in having to buy parts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn. It sucks when stuff doesn't fix on the first round.


----------



## Mosquito

I saw those pop up in my feed this morning, and didn't think it looked good. Here's hoping it's an easy fix and the hive mind might be able to help out


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, if it makes you feel better, you now have 4 subscribers


----------



## Mosquito

psh, if you weren't original 3, you're a nobody


----------



## HokieKen

Can you feel the hang-up when you advance the carriage manually Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, no, and if you watch this one where I use the power feed it doesn't do it.






A guy over on OWWM thinks I have backlash in the lead screw/half nut, but I would presume that sort of response would only happen if there was a noticeable amount of wear in them, which I can't visually see.

Ha. I have subscribers? Funny, I use YouTube for crap like this because they make it easy to upload videos.


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I could see worn split nut causing that but I would also think you would notice the slop in the split nut/leadscrew fit. I couldn't tell from the video but there's not a hitch in the leadscrew's giddyup that corresponds is there? Not a chipped or worn tooth on the bevel gears driving the lead screw?

FWIW, you can sometimes shave a bit off the ID of a split nut and renew the fit if the lead screw has worn the major diameter to the point it's riding the minor.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny,

The half nut and power feed are both fed off the same bevel gear on the drive screw… I think. So, in my pea brain, it doesn't make sense that the bevel gear would be the issue.


----------



## HokieKen

I meant the bevel gear at the gearbox that drives the leadscrew itself. Probably the same gear you use to engage the lead screw.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man. I'm holding my breath for some guy to say, "this exact same thing happened to me. Just do this…", and it's a simple fix. Come wake me up if I turn blue.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah sorry brother, I ain't got much for ya…


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, I don't think there is cause for alarm unless you want to eliminate all backlash. I'm quite confident that the weight of the handle on its way down is running the handwheel ahead of the gear driving it, and on the upside it falls back to the other side of the backlash. Lubrication resistance may be just enough to keep it from "jerking" to the front of the backlash as it tries to run ahead.

To prove this, you can either apply uniform resistance to the handle against rotation to hold the hand wheel to one side of the backlash all the way around. It will feel smooth as if you were turning it by hand. Or take the handle off so the flywheel is balanced.

Just by observation, I don't think you have a serious problem. There will ALWAYS be backlash, even in a brand new machine, and it's something machinists have developed a way of life dealing with it so it doesn't affect the accuracy of work.

You might be able to washer the gear(s) to further engage each other, but unless they tend to skip completely, shouldn't be necessary. Those split nuts take a huge amount of wear and they are designed to wear ahead of the gears, but the whole gear assembly wears rapidly, especially if lubrication is regularly ignored. It 's a normal part of maintenance on these engine lathes to replace the split nuts periodically, and the lateral gears less often. Hopefully years, but depending on how much you leave them engaged.

Good luck,
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan. You're on the same path as the gent over at OWWM. Riding your hand on the handwheel is something I've seen YouTubers do and maybe it's out of necessity to add just enough resistance to counteract that backlash.

I've got some testing to do.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I agree with DanK. After seeing the video my reaction would be to apply a little hand pressure or help the handle around to see if you can feel it skip. 
Does it slip when it not under cutting pressure? Sorry if I missed that one. After working on enough worn out machinery I'm sure you'll find out what's going on. 
Another question. Does it skip on all section of the lead screw?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm on my way to Denver Toddy. I'll bring some special ginger lube.


----------



## ToddJB

Too many Dans.


----------



## JayT

I know nothing of metal lathes, Todd, but Dan's explanation makes sense when I watch the video. The hand wheel does appear to be moving faster when the handle side is going down. Hopefully that's all it is and you don't have to disassemble.


----------



## ToddJB

489, yes, it does it cutting or not. And yes it does it all along the bed. And if you watch the video you'll note that the screw spins about 4 rotations for every handwheel (per stick) rotation. I initially thought I might have a bent lead screw and it was getting tight, but if that was the case you (I think) you would see if stick every rotation of the screw.

Rojo, don't tempt me with Ginger Juice and not provide an avenue for me to sip.

Edit: JayT, I say "No disassemble, Newton Crosby" on a fairly regular basis and I'm not sure anyone has ever lit up with acknowledgment of what I was saying.

EDIT: And that's why you're more than a woman, more than a woman to me.


----------



## chrisstef

Bad knibbler pin.


----------



## JayT

> Edit: JayT, I say "No disassemble, Newton Crosby" on a fairly regular basis and I m not sure anyone has ever lit up with acknowledgment of what I was saying.
> 
> - ToddJB


Then you must be saying it all wrong.

That or you hang around uneducated cretins with no appreciation for cheesy 80's movies.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. People who do not know that Johnny 5 is alive.

Jayt, the Screwless mill vise sucks right?


----------



## duckmilk

> We've been looking at trailers lately. Need room for 2 horses, one old fat guy, and my wife who is competing in her 2nd Triathlon on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this model since it comes pre-stocked with refer.
> 
> - terryR


Terry, just a heads up. You might want to find out what your state rules are for requiring a CDL (commercial driver license). The feds made a law a couple of years ago that any trailer in excess of 10,000 lbs GVWR requires the driver to have a CDL. Most horse trailers with LQs are over the limit.
Some states allow a horse trailer with living quarters to be registered as an RV (RVs are exempt). Unfortunately, TX does *not* allow our horse trailer to be registered as an RV (OK & NM do). That means my wife and I are required to get a CDL just to haul her horses in the big trailer. We have yet to do so hoping TX law will change.
The fed law as applied to horse trailers is stupid in my opinion, especially since we have been doing it for years and are purely recreational, not commercial.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Big Red! You and Todd behave yourselves.

The jet stream brought the smoke down to here. Glad you are getting to go home Bob.


----------



## TheFridge

> Hi Big Red! You and Todd behave yourselves or at least take pics
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## TheFridge

This deserves a separate post.

The wife.

Said I.

Could buy.

A mini mill.

(Fist pump. A good solid almost punch myself in the face kind of fist pump)


----------



## jmartel

Kick ass, Fridge. Mill all the things.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yes. The lord said shareth the wealth and I shall.


----------



## JayT

> Yeah. People who do not know that Johnny 5 is alive.
> 
> Jayt, the Screwless mill vise sucks right?
> 
> - TheFridge


Yes. I got the Precision Package when purchasing my mill and hate that vise. It's finicky and difficult to use. Bought a Kurt style vise and am much happier.

Which mill are you looking at? Go as big as you have space and budget for. I've already run into the limitations of mine and am wanting a bigger one. Not going to happen until I've got more space, however, so am figuring out how to make this work. Those extra few inches of travel, especially for the X and Z, would be really useful, though. So would a DRO-probably going to add that in the coming months.


----------



## terryR

Duck, wow, I'd never thought of that. Thanks for the heads up. What about travelling across state lines? Do the rules apply only where you register the trailer? I can we need to research a little…had no idea.

I know this Ford F250 with the new engine has 900 ft/lbs of torque, and I've seen some discussion online about needing a CDL just to pull stuff with it.

Honestly, only the wind knows where we'll end up in the next year. Colorado, Massachusetts, or maybe just stay in the hell that is Alabama.

edit; no way in hell I'd get a CDL if it requires a drug test. Can you imagine my 70 pound wife navigating such a rig? LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that a good movie?

That really is a hell of a trailer, where do the horses ride?

Congratulations Fridge. What will you make with it?


----------



## terryR

The queen size bed flips up to expose the horse area. We'll probably go for one a little bit larger, so my old back doesn't have to lift the mattress.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Posh!


----------



## TheFridge

Whatever I can dream of tony…

Jayt, I can't really think of anything that will come close to stressing the limitations. I have a buddy with a Bridgeport and tool room lathe if I need anything bigger than what I can do. I don't have room for a bench mill and I don't have money for much tooling and a rotary table is a must.

Going with the LMS hi torque mini mill with interlock and DRO installed. Rotary table package with 4" 4 jaw chuck. The precision Kurt style vise. Spitting saw. Gonna use endmill holders for a couple sizes. And I'm probably gonna go er32 collets for drilling. Don't know. Chuck is easier but I wanna keep runout to a minimum.


----------



## JayT

Same mill I've got. I haven't stressed the mill for strength, just capacity, occasionally doing things that would be nice to have more travel. I just sprung for the 2in riser block to add some Z axis capability.

I use a rotary table for making the screw caps on my planes. I haven't had any issues with the chuck, but for precision drilling, I use the R8 collets to hold the drill bits directly. Since I'm using 3/16 & 1/4 for that, it works well.

Good call on starting with DRO. I'm going to have to retrofit. Still deciding between 2 or 3 axis. Only need 2 right now, but probably better to do 3 just in case of future needs.


----------



## ToddJB

I actually think measuring x and y is easier than measuring z. If it's not ridiculous to get z I say do it.

I'm excited for you dudes.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks toddles. I can't wait.


----------



## terryR

Having serious trouble with y- and z-axis.
Don't understand why.










Those small flakes next to the blue point were knocked off with a copper hammer tool. Serious. Hit my freekin' knuckles just as many times as the stone because it's so small and I'm way out of practice.

The orange and black is man-made glass. crazy. Took hours to chip that one since it's so unpredictable material. In some places the black superheated and turned green; totally different amount of energy needed to break the glass in every spot.


----------



## Brit

You've got the patience of a saint Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

> Duck, wow, I'd never thought of that. Thanks for the heads up. What about travelling across state lines? Do the rules apply only where you register the trailer? I can we need to research a little…had no idea.
> 
> I know this Ford F250 with the new engine has 900 ft/lbs of torque, and I've seen some discussion online about needing a CDL just to pull stuff with it.
> 
> Honestly, only the wind knows where we'll end up in the next year. Colorado, Massachusetts, or maybe just stay in the hell that is Alabama.
> 
> edit; no way in hell I'd get a CDL if it requires a drug test. Can you imagine my 70 pound wife navigating such a rig? LOL
> 
> - terryR


Up here its different for commercial vs. single use. At work the guys have to have a medical card to tow a trailer up to 10,000 lbs. within the state of CT but no CDL. Id suspect Mass is the same or similar.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Andy. Mate, it's a job for me. A show coming up in October, so I gotta make some new stuff.

Stef, oh yeah, I didn't think of commercial vs. looser_status. I think a gooseneck will let me pull something like 34,000 lbs. with that engine. huge numbers. I'm thinking portable hottub if the wife can bring her stinking horses.


----------



## duckmilk

Like I said Terry, some states allow you to register a horse trailer with living quarters as a recreational vehicle. RVs are exempt from the national requirement for a CDL and you would be good anywhere in the US. TX does not allow that currently, but OK and NM do. So some states allow that.
This is a federal ruling. If a CDL is required in the state it is registered, they may be even tougher on you when you cross a state line.



> The queen size bed flips up to expose the horse area. We'll probably go for one a little bit larger, so my old back doesn't have to lift the mattress.
> 
> - terryR


That configuration would probably let you register as an RV. Check it out first. Maybe ask the dealer how it will be registered. He should be up on all the rules.

A group of us had a couple of meetings with one current and 2 retired State Troopers. They all said it was a stupid rule for us. The current trooper was the head of the commercial division and he even had the rules wrong at the first meeting. My wife and I decided we are not going to get a CDL and just take our chances. If we get pulled over, what are the police going to do with the horses in the back?


----------



## duckmilk

> edit; no way in hell I'd get a CDL if it requires a drug test.
> - terryR


What they told us is the exam for horse trailers does not require periodic drug testing, nor does it require you to take the full CDL exam, only the parts that pertain to you. I have a good friend that did take hers and will ask her later.

You are correct Stef, if the trailer being towed is 10,000 lbs or less, no CDL is required.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry. That man made glass one looks like it's make a good prison shank. The concentric rings are awesome.


----------



## duckmilk

Terry does really nice work, with dna attached.


----------



## TheFridge

Hahaha! For reals.


----------



## duckmilk

Reveals on the 2nd annual beer swap are Friday the 31st. You guys should tune in. Small group this time and most are only sending one bonus item because it was a very short time frame to fill the gap between swaps.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/282378


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the info, Duck. I didn't even consider to ask the freekin' dealer who is selling the rig; I bet they know.

So. Today I get my patience pushed to the limits. Our small pony jumped over and damaged a short section of fence to get to greener grass last night. Yeah, the fence is only 4 feet tall; instead of the recommended 6 feet.

Fence work in this nice weather is little challenge. Trying to ignore the 145 pound livestock guardian dog which barks at me non-stop will be the challenge. She hates me. I've seen her react just like this around other men with beards; so I bet she was abused at some point by some dude with a beard. Probably the reason a dog worth a couple grand was "on sale".










^remember Mr. Beast? His replacement, Loofa, is female and a bit larger. Bitch barks at me even when I'm across the street, in the back yard feeding cats.

breathe deeply; focus on the job at hand;


----------



## TheFridge

> breathe deeply; focus on the job at hand; show no fear; that dog can eat me
> 
> - terryR


----------



## AnthonyReed

You said concentric.

Your own dog barks at you? That simply sucks, you're making me sad Terry. Stef had a dog he was selling cheap.


----------



## terryR

T, not my dog.
I don't want animals or a farm life.
Makes me sad, too.

Fridge, I have no fear of the dog. Just loathing.
One day I will cut her with a stone tool, and bury her worthless body.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Terry…load a bowl and eat some Cinnamon Toast Crunch. Life needs to be relished!


----------



## chrisstef

They just legalized in Mass Terry. Jus sayin. I believe you can cultivate as well. Thats the kinda farming im talkin about.


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes. Dudes. There is so much I have to learn. DanK, you and a few others, nailed it.

What I perceived as skipping and jumping was just indeed backlash. Just resting my hand on the handwheel was enough to prevent the jerking.






But, as you also mentioned, that jog was only at the handwheel and was not affecting the carriage movement.

A guy over at OWWM suggested I do a shallow threading cut, then inch the cutter back up to the cut and engage it again just to watch the path it takes. Worked perfectly.






So now I need to figure out why my threads are trash. I'm fairly certain I'm the issue at this point. Need to work on grinding, timing, speeds/feeds, and depth of cut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm convinced if DanK don't know it, it don't need to be knowed…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! /signed


----------



## TheFridge

It's all your fault todd… I hope you've apologized to your lathe already.


----------



## ToddJB

Indeed, Fridge, I gave it a little extra lube last night.

Smitty, #truth


----------



## DanKrager

HAHAHAHA, Smitty.

Most of us have already forgotten more than many young'ins will ever know! Imagine what the world would be like if all that experience could be retained and used by each new generation! The interwebs seem to be assisting that, fortunately. I think.

I'm just more than happy to share my experience where it seems it could be useful. Useful should have been my given name.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

A modification of a Red Green quote

If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you useful.

Way to go Dan.

If your curious look here


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Toddles! I coulda swore the carriage was hemmin' when the wheel was hawin' in the first videos but glad it's not. What's wrong with your threads? Pitch right? Major and minors right? Immediate thoughts… make sure included angle is right, make darn sure your tool is set dead center and that the cutting point is all that's touching metal, if it's "chattery" speed it up, if it's "gally" slow it down and keep cutting fluid on it.


----------



## ToddJB

Me too, Kenny. I just watched it again and covered the handwheel up and I still seem to see the carriage travel interrupted, but it could also be my shaking phone video.


----------



## 489tad

So now I need to figure out why my threads are trash. I m fairly certain I m the issue at this point. Need to work on grinding, timing, speeds/feeds, and depth of cut.

- ToddJB
[/QUOTE]
Best on I heard when I was an apprentice "Looks like you cut them with a rock!"


----------



## AnthonyReed

The San Fernando Valley has some very interesting characters within it.


----------



## TerryDowning

> The San Fernando Valley has some very interesting characters within it.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Part of many reasons for getting out!

Glad I have left that mess behind.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - Did that awning not do its job of shading from sunlight or is that umbrella scared of the man peering down from the billboard?


----------



## duckmilk

> The San Fernando Valley has some very interesting characters within it.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> Part of many reasons for getting out!
> 
> Glad I have left that mess behind.
> 
> - TerryDowning


But, Tony is a very interesting character.


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes. 
Got fired today. 
Yep.
If you've been following along for the last 18 months you've heard me speak about this company as a stepping stone because of its mismanagement, erratic behavior, and worldview differences. Well, I was the unofficial leader of my team, as in they all followed my lead, and I guess management thought I was standing in the way of having the team just do as they were told. Which actually is probably true.

I had been casually looking for a job for awhile and then took a break, guess I'll be back at it with a new fervor!


----------



## HokieKen

Hells bells Todd. Sorry to hear that brother. I'm sure big picture, it's for the best. Still sucks in the short term though. Go get 'em man!


----------



## chrisstef

Welp, theres your motivation Todd. Sucks but sounds like it was an inevitable change. Do big things buddy.

N's end of summer star wars bday party today. Grab your light saber and slap a wookie.

Fridge:


----------



## ShaneA

Sorry to hear it Todd. Hopefully it turns into a positive.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef. Raising him right you are. Just don't tell him how you know my mouth is a weiner pit.

Todd, the good never stay unemployed long. Bigger and better things my banking friend.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear that Todd. As my wife has been in banking management for 30 years, I understand what your saying. She is fed up with the industry and wants to find a different line of work now that we have moved. She wanted to try bee keeping, but has discovered that she is terrified of bees.

I'm sure you will find something better. Best of luck to you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef it is in the valley so it's like standing-on-the-surface-of-the-sun hot so I assume they are doubling up on the protection in case the awning bust into flame. Happy birthday to the spud.

Ha, I figured that comment would be reflected in my direction Duck.

Damn Todd. I'm sorry man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well crap Todd. If I had the gift of prophesy I would've peer pressured you to ditch your job Thurs and hit the whiskey bar with me;-P Can't imagine a dude like you won't find something else soon.

Part of the reason I was in Den this week was to talk about ways to lift the morale of our employees….and retain them! Amazon and other companies have been poaching railroad operations managers left and right. Interesting job market out there. I've never had options like this before, but I like where I'm at.

Anyway, sushi night with other couples is a blast. Try it sometime. 









All I've got today is shop time. I'm building 3 bookcases at the same time. All solid/dovetailed. It's been a workout. 









Shop time feels good though. I'll even give you a sound track. Been diggin this one.





View on YouTube


----------



## DanKrager

Well, Todd, I hope you weren't surprised. I waited for two weeks for them to escort me out…saw the writing on the wall about two years before, so I knew it was just a matter of time, but they waited until just three years before I could retire. Had my ducks in a row by the time it happened, and an inside connection paid out an unusually large severance that cost him his job too. This happened to eight of my friends, also.

Karma exists in these situations. The orchestrators of this shenanigan were canned last year even more ungracefully…actually down right hostile. It is unlikely they will see employment soon because of charges pending.

So, stay tuned, Todd. It will be interesting…I promise.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Sucks, Todd but think about all the time you get to play with your Mill now.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear that Todd. Best wishes for finding a better deal.
Why not put in applications with all of the local brewerys?


----------



## jmartel

Well I wrecked today at the track. Sh!t happens. Cracked the helmet in 2 spots from hitting. Bike is perfectly fine. Going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear, Todd. God will use it for something good, though.

Glad it was just the helmet and not your head, jmart. Maybe you can play it for time off work because you are in concussion protocol.

Geez, Red, finally hanging out with people your own size, I see.

stef, hate to say, but looks like it could be a long season for the Chiefs. They might put up some points, but that defense is pathetic. First team D can't even slow down other teams' second string offenses. Still no clue why Reid kept Sutton after last season.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha. Ya my buddy Chris is a big ol' boy. Funny thing is that he's an anesthetist, and has seriously skilled hands. He'd make a helluva woodworker if he ever got into it.

I think it's time for Toddy to cut his losses in that silly town and move back to the midwest


----------



## bandit571

This followed me home….can I keep it?









Can I ?


----------



## rad457

Careful Bandit, them new planes are additive, 4 or 5 followed me home from Lee Valley! 
Just wish I had bought the 62 LA first, now waiting for back order!

BRNH if I listened to that music for more than 30 sec I do believe I might harm myself?

Todd only good thing can happen if they actually want to get rid of you, My last 20 years at my old job I 
couldn't believe I wasn't fired? But they did write a nice cheque in the end.


----------



## chrisstef

I havent watched the game yet JayT but im fully expecting an awful defense this year. Our cb's stink and were super thin at safety. Revamped lb corp and a decent d line. Good news is that were gonna need to score 40 to win so Mahomes is gonna get to sling it around. Sutton should have been canned, i agree. Life of a Chiefs fan. Always close but forever heartbroken.

Big ol boy is right Red. Thats an NFL d lineman.

Nathans party whooped me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Todd, I've been paying attention to your ongoing saga and that sounds like total B.S. but maybe a blessing in disguise.
I've been in SC for a month now and still no contract with a builder yet, kinda freaking me out with rates on the rise and every builder is very slow to respond. Found one house we liked and we could swing the price it sold for just last year even without land, the builder got back and said he was three months out and the price was 11% higher without land making it effectively 20% more expensive in just one year.
To make things more fun the storage unit reserved sight unseen has a leaking roof and after complaining a few times I was threatened with being kicked out (WTF). So another $1200 to move and I'm in a much nicer, cleaner, water & closer unit. God I love moving!


----------



## jmartel

Results of the damage.



















Hemet is cracked in 2 spots.

Rear of the bike stepped out about 90 deg because it was sprinkling a bit, then it hooked up and sent me flipping over the bars. Landed on my face, then got run over by my own bike, and slid the rest of the way. No damage to the bike or me, just the helmet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've only been down once (knock on wood!) and it was when it was wet. I hope you're ok. Which bike were you on?


----------



## jmartel

On the Daytona. I haven't brought the new bike to the track yet. Not sure I'm going to unless the Daytona has a problem.










Only damage is to the fairing under the handlebars and then down by the frame slider. Otherwise I just need to scoop out a few pounds of dirt out of the belly pan and clean it up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like you got pretty lucky given what could have happened.


----------



## TheFridge

Jbiker, I don't know how you can sit on a bike with those huge balls. That you carry. In your pocket. I'm definitely not speaking of anatomical parts moderators.

The mill and some tooling has been ordered. Will probably be October before I can get cranking. I'm pumped.


----------



## theoldfart

JSeven Lives, your down to six buddy. Holy s…...... I crashed at maybe twenty mph and wound up in the hospital for five days. You are one lucky human being.


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, maybe you were just going too slowly? Try it again at, say 130 mph. JNineLives, now down to JsixLives demonstrates that speed is the key. LOL. Glad he had that plastic head.

DanK


----------



## terryR

So glad you are OK, JSixLives.


----------



## chrisstef

5:30 boys ….


----------



## jmartel

Technically 5 lives because I crashed a couple years ago and broke my collarbone. And busted a helmet then too.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Have you heard about the law of diminishing returns JLuck?

Stef, making my own sauce for the first time tonight. That does look good!


----------



## rad457

> Technically 5 lives because I crashed a couple years ago and broke my collarbone. And busted a helmet then too.
> 
> - jmartel


Yup the longer you manage to Live, last count I'm at 2 or 3 left?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice OF. Keep it simple is my motto when makin dah sauce.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, yup. Termaters, olive oil, and a mirepoix of onion, carrot and celery.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JSkids, that's crazy. Glad all is well.

How'd the sauce come out?


----------



## smitdog

Way to protect your melon JGallagher


----------



## bandit571

Was that "protect"..or…"project".....?


----------



## jmartel

It helps when you have a pretty empty head to begin with.

Borrowed a helmet and was back on the other bike this morning. New one will be in next week. Probably done at the track this year until the spring. Lots of things to do this fall anyway.

Found out a coworker cut off a finger with his tablesaw last week. So that's fun, too.


----------



## Brit

Holy crap Jluckyguy. Glad you're alright.

In other news…

Man triumphs over tree stump.










That was a lot of tree but hey, who needs a gym right?










Now man has to put this…










Back into the hole from whence it came…










Cue Rocky music. Can I get a "Rising up" brothers?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well [email protected]%!. Bookshelf sides. We've all been there. Pretty sure I'm really not saving any time by building three at once now. Got jacked up on my layout by the 3rd one. 









Solution will be to flip one side, the cut off the pins and redo those. I guess it'll be a couple inches narrower.

edit: that won't work because the dovetails are offset for the face frame. I'm screwed.


----------



## TerryDowning

It's not a mistake….
It's a design opportunity…


----------



## ShaneA

Oh C'mon Andy…what did you do with the rest of your afternoon? That probably took, what….30 minutes? lol


----------



## Brit

> Well [email protected]%!. Bookshelf sides. We ve all been there.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I haven't been there Red. Just sayin' 

I have done lots of other stupid things though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man!

Tenacity.


----------



## Brit

*Shane* - I get enough of that kind of talk from the forewoman. It actually took me 4 weekends @ 8-10 hours a day hard labour. In a perverted sort of way, I kind of enjoy that kind of work though. It gets your heart rate up and there's something very therapeutic about swinging an axe. I think I must have sharpened my axe about 40 times.


----------



## Brit

> Well [email protected]%!. Bookshelf sides. We ve all been there. Pretty sure I m really not saving any time by building three at once now. Got jacked up on my layout by the 3rd one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solution will be to flip one side, the cut off the pins and redo those. I guess it ll be a couple inches narrower.
> 
> edit: that won t work because the dovetails are offset for the face frame. I m screwed.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


*Red* - Your edit solution would work, it just means the two sides would no longer be bookmatched (i.e. flipping one board end to end you would have a lighter bit at the front on one side and a darker bit at the front on the other side). You could probably get around that with a bit of careful color tinting though. I know it wasn't what you had planned, but you could save it. Unfortunately, since you have already cut the dados you will have to cut the tails off of both ends of each board and recut them all, otherwise the dados won't line up. On balance, it is probably better to start the sides again though, because even doing this fix you will no longer have the gradual reduction in height to each of the shelves like you had originally planned. I feel for you bro', because you've put a lot of work into that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Andy, one day I'll laugh about it, right? ha, Ha, HA!

At least I didn't skilsaw a kerf in top of my beautiful bench;-P


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Cr&p, Andy, that looks like a bunch of work! And that soil looks like what's found in the Ozark hills of Missouri: rocky as it gets to still be called 'dirt.' No fun digging that! Our Southern Illinois dirt looks like, well, dirt. Kinda hard to tell with the low res LJs posts, but here's a shot of trenching for the recent hot tup project.










Congrats on getting 'er done!


----------



## Brit

Yeah Smitty, not much fun digging that stuff. I'll be hiring a digger soon to dig some new holes and trenches for three new soakaways.


----------



## duckmilk

That helmet looks bad Jrangthebell. glad you were unscathed. What did your underwear look like?

Heck of a job on that stump Andy. I suppose you weren't allowed to burn it vs. chopping it out?



> Well [email protected]%!. Bookshelf sides. We ve all been there. Pretty sure I m really not saving any time by building three at once now. Got jacked up on my layout by the 3rd one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solution will be to flip one side, the cut off the pins and redo those. I guess it ll be a couple inches narrower.
> 
> edit: that won t work because the dovetails are offset for the face frame. I m screwed.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yup, those books would all kinda lean to one side.


----------



## DanKrager

Brit, are you going to screen the soil so you can put the rocks at the bottom like a "soakaway" or as we say "dry well"? OK. I'll be quiet about more work….

BTDT Red. One of my (several) disasters, I built the whole room cabinet layout mirror image. I literally sat down and cried when I tried to line up the marks and couldn't, because I was counting on that check to pay bills and buy groceries. I had spent all I had for materials. The customer came home as I was loading up the cabinets to go rebuild, and asked what was going on. So I breathed deeply and told them. They were a very demanding customer and I feared the worst, even facing a lawsuit. To my utter shock, they said, "Put them back. We want to see how it looks this way first. We've been regretting committing to what we told you to build because after making that commitment, we wished we had ordered what you just built. We love it! Put them in! And here's the check."

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Or, Red can just angle the sides.










Bummer, Red. I have a pile in the corner of the shop usually where I like to throw pieces that I mess up on into. At some point it'll get big enough to burn.

No soiled pantaloons, Duck. All part of the experience. Probably won't be the last time. At least at the track they have a meatwagon able to get to you at any point within about 3 min.


----------



## chrisstef

> Cue Rocky music. Can I get a "Rising up" brothers?
> 
> - Brit


Damn straight you can.

"…. Just a man and his will to survive. Its the eye of the Andy, its the swing of an axe. "


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like it's one of those just git er done kind of builds.

I get the delivery call middle next week  only stock I have right now is 3/4×1 brass and 1/8×1/2 brass. Thinking of making a run of marking gauges or parts. Hamilton'esque but I don't want to rip them off.


----------



## jmartel

> Sounds like it's one of those just git er done kind of builds.
> 
> I get the delivery call middle next week  only stock I have right now is 3/4×1 brass and 1/8×1/2 brass. Thinking of making a run of marking gauges or parts. Hamilton'esque but I don't want to rip them off.
> 
> - TheFridge


Just treat them like you treat your hot pants and rip 'em right off.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. Pants in a girls size make my butt look sweet. I can't help it I'm busting out at the seams in a size 1.

Looking at it again. Not a ripoff.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge in lularoe. Im in.


----------



## TheFridge

I have no idea what you just said. But it was hot.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm too old to know what you guys are talking about…but it still made me laugh.

Holy crap Andy. Do you subscribe to Mr. Fitness magazine like Fridge? (He just likes the pictures).

Sorry about that Red. That's a shame with all that work.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm borderline too old to know that young uns nowadays will wear girl pants because of the tight fit  and while I got you on the line Paul  Sending pm

Edit: and if no one has ever picked all the marshmallows out of a box of lucky charms and ate a bowl of them then you really haven't lived. I implore you to do so at least once in your life.


----------



## woodcox

For real, Andy? That is a commendable pile with those means.

Creed was good. I thought.

Easy J.

Todd, there's always TJB & Son's Old Arn Restorations. I'm surprised you haven't mentioned they were hiring.


----------



## woodcox

I put hershey's on my Cheerios.


----------



## Brit

*Duck* - No burning not allowed and I'd still have to dig the roots out.

*Dan* - Dry well, although I don't think we call them that over here. This kind of thing, although the crate will be wrapped in heavy duty weed liner before it is placed in the ground.










The removal of the tree stump signals the start of a back garden landscaping project which will probably occupy my spare time for the rest of this year and most of next year.


----------



## Brit

*Woody* - Yes for real. I used the bucket and a trowel to excavate around the tap roots under the stump after I had chiselled (yes chiselled) the compacted dirt and flint from between the roots. A wheelbarrow would have been pointless.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fridge you sort those marshmallows yourself?

I used to pour Hershey's syrup my cheerios too Woodcox.

If you have the time please post pictures of the garden as you progress Andy.


----------



## smitdog

Hershey syrup on the O's sounds amazing, never thought of that one before!

Hey Fridge, just get yourself a bag of these instead of doing all the work yourself…


----------



## TheFridge

Yes tony. Nothing ever worth it. Is ever easy. Or something like that. Pretty sure Confucius said that. Whoever that is.

SD. Duly noted. Ordering 5 bags as we speak.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think Confucius said "why isn't your wife doing that for you?". The world is full of disappointments, like Labor Day and its heralding of summer's end.


----------



## jmartel

Andy, looks like you have some nice renderings of what the yard project is. What all are you planning on doing next year with it? I'm going to be tearing out my deck next year and re-doing it, plus adding a greenhouse/rain room on the back of the house.


----------



## TheFridge

Touché tony. Touché. I am all about reinstituting the rule of thumb.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I used the bucket and a trowel to excavate around the tap roots under the stump after I had chiselled (yes chiselled) the compacted dirt and flint from between the roots.
> 
> - Brit


That's why the roots you pictured looked like they've been washed clean. They were picked clean. Wow, unbelievable effort there, Andy…


----------



## Brit

> Andy, looks like you have some nice renderings of what the yard project is. What all are you planning on doing next year with it? I m going to be tearing out my deck next year and re-doing it, plus adding a greenhouse/rain room on the back of the house.
> 
> - jmartel


That soakaway drawing was just something I got off the internet.

The rear garden is the wife's project really. I'm just the labourer. Basically I have to do the following works:

1. Dig 3 new soakaways, 2 for the back roof of the bungalow and one for the garage, then backfill those.
2. Scrape off the top surface of the whole garden.
3. Put in some concrete edging strips around my workshop and the sumerhouse.
4. Fill the gap between the workshop/summerhouse and the concrete edging with resin-bonded gravel so it is a sweepable surface.
5. If you divide the garden into approx. thirds going across the garden, the bottom third will be artificial grass. To prepare for that I'll lay about 3" of scalpings and compact it down, then blind it with sharp sand, and lay the artificial lawn like a fitted carpet.
6. The middle third of the garden (30ft x 90ft) will be dug out to a depth of 2.5ft and dirt moved to the front of the house to be picked up by a series of grabber trucks and taken away. At each side of the middle third will be a U-shaped double-walled planting area built on a bed of concrete and rendered. In the centre of the sunken area will be another big soakaway fed by slit drains at each end of the sunken area. Looking from the bungalow, the left end of the sunken area will house a built in BBQ and a dining table and chairs. The centre of the sunken area will have some kind of sculptural water feature and the right end of the sunken area will be a fire table and built-in seating. The floor of the sunken area will be paved. Wide steps will take you up to the artificial lawn at the rear of the garden with planting areas either side and up to a composite deck between the bungalow and the sunken area with planting areas either side.
7. After all that is done, I'll sit down, crack open a beer and relax in the knowledge that I'll never need to cut the grass or stain a deck for the rest of my days, which should result in more shop time.

She's done the sketch below using some landscaping software, although the sunken area won't have grass now. That will be at the rear of the garden instead. I'm sure there'll be some more design creep before it is finished. She's good at that.

This is looking from the back of the bungalow and is not to scale. The sunken area is more sunken than it appears in the drawing. Actually it is a bit of a crap drawing, but it is better than the back of an envelope sketches she usually furnishes me with when she wants something made. It gives you an idea of what I'm on about anyhow.


----------



## chrisstef

Brit-fest. A garden like that deserves to be broken in properly. Dibs on rolling nude in the fake grass before fridge gets to it first.


----------



## jmartel

Just pulled down a giant mixing bowl of grapes from one vine. Apparently it's been a good year for them. Have another vine with a different type that we bought this year that put out a small handful.










Rest of the garden isn't doing great. But I also didn't put in that much effort for it, so hopefully next year will be better. Going to add drip irrigation and then another set of 4 beds to the right.










It's going to be a race to get the corn and tomatoes to ripen before the warm weather goes away.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet Tony would incubate your corn for ya if needed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know nothing of incubation but I'll give a shot, I'm not scared.


----------



## DanKrager

We got a good crop of concord grapes, too. I saw the vines pretty loaded and put a net over them early. Seemed to work…previous years the ripening grapes would disappear without a trace. We blame the squirrel population. This year the squirrels have been decimated by the local owl and hawk population. Maybe the foxes contributed too. So all this together might help a good grape crop. Every year I've deployed the net, though, I catch a black snake. Do they eat grapes?

We know the squirrels took our apple crops regularly. They would raid the trees when the apples were about 1-1 1/2" diameter and green, and I watched helplessly as they chewed into the fruit for the seeds in the core and trashed the meat.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

I had 2 peaches on my tree, and both got taken over by ants. So, that didn't pan out.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, where are the soakaways going to drain, neighbor's yard? 
BTW, how is the workshop? I haven't seen any updates in a while.

I was going to make some gyros but didn't have any leg of lamb left. I pulled out what was labeled a lamb shoulder, nope, it was part of a shoulder with a bunch of ribs attached. Going to cook it anyway with some tzatziki sauce I just made. Lamb is not readily available here in TX unless you go to one of the big market stores in the city.

It was a bad year for our fruit trees as well.


----------



## TheFridge

My dad strung an electric fence about 4" off the ground. Dialed up. Killed a squirrel the first day.


----------



## Brit

Duck - The ones that take water from the house and garage roofs will be sited under the planting areas and will just seep into the surrounding ground.

The workshop is will largely be in limbo until the garden project is complete Duck. Hopefully I'll still be able to do bits here and there, but working away from home during the week doesn't leave me a lot of time to progress projects.


----------



## Brit

> Brit-fest. A garden like that deserves to be broken in properly. Dibs on rolling nude in the fake grass before fridge gets to it first.
> 
> - chrisstef


Careful you don't get friction burns Stef. They'd be a bit difficult to explain to your other half.


----------



## jmartel

Well there's something you don't see every day.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/floating-mine-detonated-in-puget-sound-near-bainbridge-island/281-588493659

Heard a big explosion and was wondering what was going on.


----------



## JayT

Saw that on the news this morning and wondered if you knew anything about it.


----------



## summerfi

Heading out this morning to West Glacier, MT for more fire duty. We'll be managing 2 fires inside Glacier National Park and 3 fires outside the park on Flathead National Forest. There was snow on the peaks a couple mornings ago. It's getting to be that time of year when crawling out of the sleeping bag on frosty early mornings is a little unpleasant. The end of fire season isn't too far away now though. I'll try to post some pics in a few days.


----------



## theoldfart

Beautiful place Bob, too bad it's for fires. Be safe.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks Bob. I want to see Glacier maybe next spring.


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks Bob. I want to see Glacier maybe next spring.
> 
> - woodcox


If you want to go up to Logan Pass, you should wait until late June or July. The road typically doesn't open up until then, and there's still plenty of snow at the top. We got snowed on up there in August when we went.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, Joshua Kleins new book?


----------



## rad457

*If you want to go up to Logan Pass, you should wait until late June or July. The road typically doesn't open up until then, and there's still plenty of snow at the top. We got snowed on up there in August when we went.*

Made that trip a few times on the bike, stop on the top for a beer(Coors Light) and snowball fight! Coast down sans helmets to Whitefish, ah to be young and stupid again! Road has improved a lot since those days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tzatziki is delicious. I've never made my own, is the taste difference worth the added effort. Hummus is one that is worth the effort, I've found.


----------



## woodcox

Noted. Thanks J.

Yes, Kevin. Long time waiting for this one. Very good so far.


----------



## jmartel

> Tzatziki is delicious. I ve never made my own, is the taste difference worth the added effort. Hummus is one that is worth the effort, I ve found.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tried making hummus once and it didn't turn out that great. Made Pesto last night, which was good and extra garlicky.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I even made the tahini and boiled the chickpeas that went into the hummus. It was satisfying and tasty.

What'd you do that made it funky?


----------



## jmartel

It was similar to store bought, but with a worse texture, which isn't worth the effort of making. I'll give it another go again soon, probably. Just need to find time to do more than quick meals on weeknights.

Finishing up a bedroom this weekend, then on to the living room before the temperatures drop. Gotta add more insulation.


----------



## duckmilk

It wasn't hard at all Tony. I picked a simple recipe from food network and it turned out really well. I grated the cucumber which really helped it to express its flavor and I have mint growing outside. Managed to de-bone the shoulder and slice the lamb. I folded it into a flat bread (can't remember what kind) and it was good.


----------



## putty

that sounds good Duck, Arbys is making a Gyro that is really good!


----------



## chrisstef

I missed ya old friend …


----------



## duckmilk

Putty, try Yummy's Greek restaurant in Denton on the north side of University Dr. in the block east of Elm St. Very small place but great Gyros.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g55732-d510100-Reviews-Yummy_s_Greek_Restaurant-Denton_Texas.html

The pictures make it look bigger than it is, but I love the small family places.


----------



## TheFridge

Love some gyro.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sigh, is it bad i wanna slit my contractors throat with a dull serrated blade?

Have Hvac and insulation quotes in, my arse is already bleeding already…

Gawd i hope we get in the house by the end of the year…. i am plumb wore out… and jan 9th will be here before i know it


----------



## AnthonyReed

I will have to make a batch Duck. I love gyro but it's rare to find it made of chicken (I stick to poultry and fish), making falafel my go to for the wrap sandwiches. Mediterranean food is fantastic.

Right on Stef. What's the impetus for the filing?

What is January 9th Tug?

Classes started again, that's a kick in the money-maker, bye-bye idle time.

Thursday stretch to the weekend… fuggin' days are dragging, I need a rally cap!


----------



## chrisstef

T - Saw was given to me by a buddy last week. Ive got more saws than i need so i cleaned it up and once its sharp, ill give it back to him. Its a weird saw though. It looks every part of a Disston D7 rip saw from 1897-1917. Its got the medallion to match the qs beech handle right down to the lambs tongue. The tooth line was dead flat and its never been sharpened. Hell, it may not have ever been used. But when i went to put the handle back on the holes dont line up. Not even close. Full plate showing in the bottom hole and theres not enough kerf in the handle for the plate when i overlay it. It came to me with only the medallion and one other saw bolt. Now i see why. Im just going to drill it out to make it fit and call it a day. The mystery remains.

Stay positive Tugger. Youll love the house once its done and at least you dont have to deal with contractors for a living.


----------



## jmartel

Stay strong, Tugger. January is only 3 months away.

Should be finishing the bedroom this weekend. Then onto the living room. Looking into putting a wood stove in.


----------



## Tugboater78

> What is January 9th Tug?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Due date for baby


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah! Okay. Sorry I must have missed/forgotten your original post with the date's significance.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Ah! Okay. Sorry I must have missed/forgotten your original post with the date s significance.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Not sure if i put that info in anywhere


----------



## AnthonyReed

... so you were being cryptic? Plenty of that on the dating circuit, we don't need anymore of it here damn it.


----------



## theoldfart

He did post the news a while back Tony, your age related memory is beginning to show 

I for one don't have that issue. Now where were we?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I concede, I forget everything it seems.


----------



## TheFridge

You haven't forgotten my love. Sorry. I forgot the rules about PDA


----------



## AnthonyReed

The rash is a continual reminder.


----------



## theoldfart

^ hopefully not the flesh eating type


----------



## ShaneA

I thought you were playing house with your lady friend you took to Spain Tony? You are not back into the pool are you?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Playing house? Did I give that impression?

Swimming, yes. I'm not in a relationship currently.


----------



## ShaneA

Impression not given. I connected dots that were not there. Spain with strange, pimp status restored.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm no pimp. The girl I went to Spain with was someone I had been dating on and off for more than a year.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I may take a holiday in Spain 
Leave my wings behind me 
Drive this little girl insane 
And fly away to someone new…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And wouldn't you know, I'll be in Madrid's airport a few hours come Monday…


----------



## AnthonyReed

You lucky dog! Good for you.


----------



## TheFridge

The like their shrimp cooked rare in Spain. A chef on a cooking show said so. Right before the judges kicked her off for cooking rare shrimp.


----------



## terryR

^dude, I think you should check your blood sugar


----------



## terryR

burning belly fat today with a hand held axe.










nine trees had to be taken down since they are fruit-bearing persimmons; and I guess horses can't tolerate the stuff? So, nine trees down; and the limbs cut so that the freekin pigs can eat the fruit.

let's just hope the pigs don't poop the seeds out and bury them.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry. All on the small side? I think persimmon is the only ebony species in America?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well played to whoever sent this to my house. Nothing on the packaging indicates with this "dietary supplement" is for, but a quick Google search reveals that it's for, uh….aging men and their man problems….. lawlz


----------



## terryR

yeah, Fridge, mostly small trees.
you mean I have to save the wood?
dammit, man.


----------



## chrisstef

Baaahahaha! I wish i had your address Red. 55 gallons of lube along with that might have blown your wifes mind.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawlz. We get so many things from Amazon here in the boonies, that the kids just open stuff and throw away the packaging. Either somebody sent it as a laugh…. or I got one of my neighbor's "packages". Either way, hilarious.

I'm saving it for a white elephant gift now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - I'll send you TOFs address. I'm sure he'd appreciate an early Christmas gift.

Oh, did I say that out loud?


----------



## theoldfart

;-) really?


----------



## TheFridge

I thinks it's probably too small terry


----------



## Mosquito

I think it was persimmon that Larry Williams used for boxing on his wooden planes? Maybe you could use it for making some the boxing on some wooden molding planes Terry


----------



## terryR

I had no idea persimmon was a something. I know I had to sharpen the cheapo axe about once every 30 minutes.

To salvage the wood, I'll have to use a chainsaw really. And, I am very afraid of them.

Dammit, we need a farm boy. I'm too old.


----------



## TheFridge

It was persimmon. From much bigger trees.


----------



## duckmilk

Lawl Red, maybe your wife ordered it


----------



## duckmilk

There is a bunch of persimmon about a mile down the road from us Terry. I had no idea horses couldn't tolerate it.
I'll try to check it out for ya.


----------



## duckmilk

As far as I have been able to determine Terry, if the horses eat a large quantity of the persimmon fruit, it can cause a physical blockage in their stomach or digestive tract causing colic. As far as toxicity, I have found nothing except the seeds are full of tannins.

Check out these 2 sites.

http://www.horsedvm.com/poisonous/persimmon/

http://www.webpages.uidaho.edu/range/toxicplants_horses/Toxic%20Plant%20Database.html


----------



## JayT

Labor Day weekend means firing up the smoker










Chuck roast, kind of a poor man's brisket. This was on for about 5 hours and could have used 1-2 more to break down some more of the connective tissue. Still far better than 14-16 hours for a brisket and tastes great. Plus, there's a more appropriate amount of leftovers from a 2-1/2lb roast.


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmm, looks good! Put the leftover chunk in the oven for another couple of hours.


----------



## JayT

Could. It came out fine as a perfect medium rare, so all is good. Not sure what we are going to do with the leftovers, yet.


----------



## terryR

Buffalo River Chert. about 4" long.


----------



## bandit571

Seen this, while out & about, yesterday..









A ScareCrow guiding the handsaw, powered by a little Hit & Miss engine….









Hmmm, maybe these were Gold plated? 









Didn't ask…maybe it was The Magic Bus?


----------



## TheFridge

Terry. You ever get any spare time, I want a shank that looks just like that 

Edit: got me some free tooling for the incoming mill. Almost all are new and double sided. The power of a good handy.

The top row is even 16ths and odd 16ths in the bottom. From 1/8 to 3/4 and the last is a 15/16 and 47 of them


----------



## jmartel

New lid came in Friday, which is good news. The helmet I had been borrowing sucked.










Then yesterday I got 8 yards of mulch delivered.










To this:










And topped it all off with smoking a ribeye. Probably my best steak yet. Finished it with garlic butter.


----------



## duckmilk

Your posts always make me hungry.

I'm making a big batch of posole tonight from an old recipe I inherited.


----------



## jmartel

I got some short ribs to make tomorrow that I found on sale. Those are my favorite so far. I just wish they were cheaper.


----------



## TheFridge

#JMakesmejealous

And hungry


----------



## jmartel

My meat brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## bandit571

Had a visitor in the shop….









Had been getting too fat, to move real fast…...his mistake…..

Trying to get this thing sharpened up…









Stanley No. 82, "Type 1"


----------



## DLK

I tried one of those 82s, and didn't like it much.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Madrid airport, Terminal 4

Stupid sideways pics…



















Stranger in a strange land. Traveling int'l solo kinda sucks.


----------



## terryR

Duck, 
Thanks a ton for any knowledge, bud. My wife and her trainer were out working with Sam, our small pony, and noticed the trees. The trainer freeked out, and said we had to take 'em down immediately.

It still seems to me, that if I ask "horse people" anything about horses, I get different answers. You, unfortunately, are the only MAN I know associated with horses, so I give your opinions much, much more weight. 

Fridge, you talking about the point, or the tool I used?  happy to make more of either.


----------



## TheFridge

The one that looks likes a prison shank  thanks but I don't have a use for it and I couldn't have my kids stabbing each other in their sleep if I put it on display


----------



## theoldfart

Place looks empty Smitty. Watch out for foreigners
How long are you there for?


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah smitty. Watch out for people like you  ol shifty eyed bastards


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the kind words Terry. I have had several classes on toxic and noxious plants, but couldn't remember anything about persimmon. So, I just did a little research trying to avoid things written from an alarmist point of view.

Are you in Madrid on business Smitty? Looks like they evacuated the place due to a terrorist threat.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I saw those ribeyes at Costco Jmart. Should have got some myself but let my work few talk me into something's my less expensive.

So here is the only casualty from the move that I've noticed so far:










I didn't brace the motor in any way. Stupid mistake. It was the last thing loaded on the truck. Imagine how I felt when they opened the doors. I've found the manual, and will be taking it apart next week.


----------



## TheFridge

Well if that is the only thing I'd say you did good Paul. Just a bracket or something and not something serious right?


----------



## jmartel

Today's efforts: Short ribs that I got on sale.










And the money shot:


----------



## TheFridge

Can you spread the right one just a bit more? Need to see a little more bone.


----------



## terryR

Duck, thanks for all tips. Dude, both my wife and her trainer are super-alarmistic. Every thing our pony, Sam, eats will kill him. I try to avoid being caught up in it.

Also, our other horse, Darla, finally passed away. She was sent to live an hour away with the farrier, who thought she could save her. Don't wanna think what that cost. 

And, who would believe it, but owning a horse has tremendous weight in deciding where to move. No way to find 5 acres in Massachusetts, and the cost of a stall for Sam could be $800 a month. ouch.


----------



## terryR

6" long Dovetail from Dacite, bummed about the one little notch on the Novaculite point. Keeps happening, and I don't know why.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a beautiful airport isn't it Smitty? What sucks about solo travel?

Dang. Sorry Paul.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about all the horse trials and tribulations Terry.


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry to beat a dead horse but that still looks great terry.

Too soon?


----------



## Tugboater78

Though still some a longish time away from getting new shop built at the future homestead, been tryin to draw up an outfeed table for the space…


----------



## Hammerthumb

The out feed looks similar to what I'm going to build Tug.

So you were right Fridge. Broke a motor mount bolt on the lathe. Haven't done that so nice I owned a Chevy. ;-) 
Not hard to fix though.


----------



## jmartel

Tug, Have you thought about just doing the Woodwhisperer's assembly table? It's pretty similar to what you are showing, minus a bit of drawer configuration on the right.

https://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDFfree/assembly_table.pdf


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah Paul. You have to watch them chevys. Their power is something to behold  unlike a Jeep…

Good to hear it's an easy fix.

Glitter shouldn't be allowed in woodworking. That is all.


----------



## terryR

> Sorry to beat a dead horse but that still looks great terry.
> 
> Too soon?
> 
> - TheFridge


Not too soon. Thanks, everyone for the support and advise.

We are seriously looking to move to Massachusetts for a better paying job for my wife. Having a horse makes it tough; there's no such thing as a 10-acre plot of land with a home in our price range.


----------



## jmartel

Even in Western mass? Not sure if your wife can work out there though.

Mass in general is expensive.


----------



## ToddJB

Better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man those look cool.

Much better.


----------



## JayT

Nice drill station, Todd. What's in the bottom cubbies? Looks like maybe a a cross slide vise and I have no clue what the other piece is.


----------



## chrisstef

You need 10 acres for a horse?? That sounds excessive. As far as i know 1.5 acres is good enough for a couple horses down here in CT Terry.

Where in MA are you looking? Coastal or inland? Like JMart said, western mass and the berkshires should have plots of land fairly large. OF might be able to help ya out in that neck of the woods.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, a shop fox xy vise I found at the pawn shop a few weeks ago for $15, and the other is a mag chuck which is designed for surface grinders, but works awesome on these production tables where you can't clamp anything down.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice todd. 15$? You suck. Mag chuck? You suck even more.

Mill delivery tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Brit

I just moved 120 60lb concrete blocks from the front to the rear of my property and I've got muscles on my muscles now. Still got 80 to move in the morning. I'm shagged.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lifelong dream: visited Pompeii!


----------



## ShaneA

Andy is going to be a lean mean fighting machine.

You just enjoying the life of liesure Todd? Gott be a good time to get some stuff done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

-friggin photo rotata…-


----------



## Brit

Smitty - You should go to Herculaneum too. Much of Herculaneum is remarkably preserved whereas Pompeii is more of a ruin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Smitty. Congratulations!

That's is a lot of lifting Andy. The Getty Villa, here in Pacific Palisades, is a near replica of the Villa dei Papiri (a luxurious Roman residence) in Herculaneum. It's fantastic in recreation, so I'd imagine in person it would be a magnificent sight. Yes, go there if you can Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Alas, opportunity window for that has closed Andy. But no regrets at all!

Thanks Tony!


----------



## JayT

> Mill delivery tomorrow. Can't wait.
> 
> - TheFridge


DRO delivery for me on Friday. Also can't wait.

Then I have to figure out the install.


----------



## terryR

very nice, Todd!

I think we are limited to Eastern Mass.
Near work for my wife.
She's from that area, so knows what we cannot afford.


----------



## theoldfart

What's her field Terry?


----------



## terryR

electrical engineering.
She's also worked for the same company now offering a position.
Raytheon.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, Eastern Mass would be better. Western Mass's big employers are health and education. Depending on your views on commuting check out Northern Central Mass, southeastern New Hampshire and southern Maine. The Portland, ME area is beautiful.


----------



## TheFridge

Hell yeah smit. Live it up bud.

Terry. It's never good to have a wife that is smarter than you  they'll figure out ways to get you to buy them horses 

Sweet Jay, I figured it'll be worth the extra 120$ish plus to have it installed from the get go for me. If I didn't get my hands on a semi lifetimes supply of tooling I'd have had to buy it separately.


----------



## JayT

> Sweet Jay, I figured it'll be worth the extra 120$ish plus to have it installed from the get go for me. If I didn't get my hands on a semi lifetimes supply of tooling I'd have had to buy it separately.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yes, it would have been. When I bought my mill, I don't think the 4190 was available. Even if it was, I didn't know enough to know that I needed it.

and YOU SUCK for the free tooling. Tooling, vises and other accouterments are starting to dwarf the cost of the mill itself. The price we pay for our hobbies.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, I'm way pumped for your mill. And JayT, a DRO too? You guys are ballers.

Looks like a good trip, Smitty. Enjoy.

Shane, my life plan is half day job hunting, half day working on the house. I've only been working in the shop at my typical night time. It just doesn't feel right any other way.


----------



## terryR

damn, what I could do with a mill…

Fridge, she's not smarter than me; but her parents were.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... then make your life easier and convince her she doesn't need a horse.


----------



## TheFridge

Jay, no lie. I still need some collets and blocks and a small boring head and a small fly cutter. If I had a lathe I'd make it myself. Gonna get some steel plate and 4" C-channel from my pops to stiffen up the column and base.

That ii is todd. It took a lot of attic crawling in the middle of the summer to get to here.

Oh terry  I'd hurry up and edit that. Never know when the man (or wo-man) is looking over your shoulder 

And yes terry. That's pretty much the reason I'm taking the plunge  hoping to have enough $ saved for a mini lathe by this time next year.


----------



## HokieKen

JayT and Fridge are ballers. Can't wait to see what you dudes turn out!

Todd, I've always wanted to see what was in your drawers. Those look super handy (relax Fridge, not that kind) and I love the ganged presses. You could always fab a false table with some T-slots for clamping. A mag chuck's a lot sexier though ;-)

Did you see what followed me home last week Todd? I think I'm in love…









1936 South Bend 9C. All original and complete (except the carriage lock is missing…) Spent the weekend giving a sponge bath and oiling the old gal up. She's slowly going back together )



























Might do a full restore one day with new paint but for now, I think her old paint's kinda sexy.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah mama, Kenny! That is a beautiful lathe. Congrats friend!


----------



## JayT

> JayT and Fridge are ballers. Can t wait to see what you dudes turn out!
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, you've already seen what I'm doing with the mill. Just in case you forgot, however, here's a reminder.










Pretty sure Fridge is planning to do boring old saws. ;-)

Kickin' lathe, BTW. Wish I had the space and know-how for one.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice clean up on those machines guys! It seems like you guys should petition for a name change of this site to lumbersteeljocks 



> I just moved 120 60lb concrete blocks from the front to the rear of my property and I ve got muscles on my muscles now. Still got 80 to move in the morning. I m shagged.
> 
> - Brit


Make sure you check out the groin area Andy, turn your head and cough.

Looks to be a nice trip Smitty!

I agree with Stef Terry, 10 acres is a bit much for even 2 horses. We have 13 acres here in our area with 2 barns, various outbuildings and a 1 acre pond and have 5-6 horses (burros included) and have never run out of grass. We usually even cut and bale some of it.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny, you ve already seen what I m doing with the mill. Just in case you forgot, however, here s a reminder.


You know I could never forget that JayT. I just haven't seen any for sale so I figured you must have moved on to other endeavors. You must be sitting on like 40 of those things by now! ;-)



> Pretty sure Fridge is planning to do boring old saws. ;-)


He damn well better doing at least one that we worked out a swap for. Otherwise he's gonna have to earn his stuff the hard way.



> Kickin lathe, BTW. Wish I had the space and know-how for one.


Well I have enough of the know-how to be dangerous. And I've just decided to put an overhead crane and trolley in the shop with a sling seat so I can move from one tool to another. 'Cause I'm running out of walkin' space fast and I still have to squeeze a mill in there somewhere someday!



> - JayT


----------



## bandit571

Putting a jack plane to work on some Ash..









The other plane?









Is a tad older….Type 7


----------



## JayT

> I just haven t seen any for sale so I figured you must have moved on to other endeavors. You must be sitting on like 40 of those things by now! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Other endeavors included the living room remodel and a few other projects, plus a lot more time at work, so not a lot of work on the planes. DRO should help a bit so that maybe I can batch base plates and body blanks instead of doing them one at time. Might cut a couple hours off of each plane (right now I figure a toted smoother like that pic takes 40-45 hours of work).

I am working on getting all the i's dotted and t's crossed so I can sell. Hope to be ready to go by the end of the year. There's more hoops to jump through to get that to happen than most realize.


----------



## TheFridge

Nah. The mills for whatever fantastical goodness I decide to come up with. I will slot the handles because it's easier and probably jig up something to bore the handles and plate separately using the DRO to locate. Yeah. Mainly fantastical whats-its.

The saws are waiting for lasering setup. Should be getting some time in the next couple weeks. I hope


----------



## bigblockyeti

Machine acquisitions and other's shop time are giving me withdrawal symptoms. Down in SC for a month and a half now and still trying to nail down a builder and move forward with a contract.

So the saga continues, finally found a reputable builder (online anyway) that has built very close to what we need with only a little more garage space needed. He's not a fan of change orders so wants everything determined prior to signing a contract and breaking ground, which I prefer as no questions should be generated during the build and it should go faster. Yesterday we had good success meeting with the lighting, granite, flooring & cabinet suppliers and figured out nearly all of the interior changes. This has been a trying process exacerbated by his inability to communicate effectively or in a timely manner. Last night after all meetings were done i got the weirdest text (which I don't particularly care for given I'm not just spending a few bucks here) asking me if I have someone else giving me a price on the same house? WTF. A return text and later a call yielded no return message. This is more than a bit of a confidence shaker given whom we've perceived as a competent builder in spite of his poor and sporadic communication. The previous guy we found out a few weeks ago doesn't even has his contractors license yet and was riding on daddy's coat tails until recently, on top of that quoted an additional $90K for a basement that has been quoted previously at $20K.
If you ever get the chance to build, do it yourself or not at all!
Rant over.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Duck. I really don't have a clue how much land a horse needs. I guess I'm thinking larger than our current pasture since it is completely bare; but you gotta remember we have pigs, goats, and one horse in the same pasture. There's nothing on the ground to eat currently.

The only plots of land I've seen near work in Massucusets, are 1.someting acres. Just too many people.  That may mean the pony has to be boarded…about $850 per month. ouch.

Duck, you have any extra hay to spare? It's already in short supply here! Of course, we cannot feed Sam the pony Alfalfa or anything with too much sugar in it, or he will die. (that is my extremist wife thinking outloud)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, there was a.big hay shortage here a few years back, the guy down the road with ~a dozen cows had to get some trucked in from Florida at some astronomical price per bale. Now everyone with at least 1/4 acre is mowing and baling whatever they can so they won't be caught in the same situation again.


----------



## TheFridge

The eagle has landed. Will be a couple days to a week before I can set it up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats bud!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice fridge!


----------



## ToddJB

!


----------



## TheFridge

I forgot I wanted to drill a hole in the crate. Draw some hair around it and name it the glory hole. Unfortunately o had to break down said crate to inspect


----------



## HokieKen

The delivery guy said not to worry, he made his own glory hole Fridge.

On a completely unrelated note… you got any out of town trips planned Fridge? And do you have a dog?


----------



## JayT

Looks kinda familiar. The wait to get it set up and running is going to drive you nuts, isn't it?


----------



## TheFridge

I do not and somewhat  my wife has a dog that lives with us.

Well jay, somehow I can be a surprisingly patient fellow. I'd much rather break some end mills in the future as opposed to the present I guess 

Edit: or I'd rather it have my fully undivided attention instead of rushing things. Something like that.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ken.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, there was a.big hay shortage here a few years back, the guy down the road with ~a dozen cows had to get some trucked in from Florida at some astronomical price per bale. Now everyone with at least 1/4 acre is mowing and baling whatever they can so they won t be caught in the same situation again.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


man, this is what really hurts. We live on 160 acres, but when we first moved, we just decided to let the large 40-acre pasture return to nature. We had no need for it besides a buffer from the next farm. Now, it's overgrown with 15 year old trees, etc.

Although, to be honest, the land here is full of expanding sink holes. That field is just barely above the water table, and each year more is exposed to flooding. It's impressive to watch nature take over farm land; Auburn owns the large farm next to ours, and they just fenced off about 40 acres to keep the cows on solid ground.

In the end, we are probably going to leave this place for another sucker, and move closer to some city.


----------



## woodcox

My Athol mini mill arrived too! About a pound and a half of bad bidness. Cool horseshoe mark also. Holdfasts have taken their toll on everything else I've been using.




























And for something completely different. I happily disassembled. It's looks as good as the day I finished it. A Hovarter wagon vise should be shipping soonish. He said he was a week out. Then I'm a cut a bench. Proper like. 








Nice tooling boys. Axis are well covered over here. 
Much better Todd. That dp is amazing.

Very nice Ken. Did you see the lathe BenchCrafted just got hold of?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool banger!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Very nice Ken. Did you see the lathe BenchCrafted just got hold of?
> 
> - woodcox


I did now  Here it is on their instagram. I'd kill to get a hold of that stand they have. Sadly, in most cases the original stands or legs sell for more than I paid for the lathe…


----------



## jmartel

I want a metal lathe.

Heading up to the north cascades this weekend with a rental camper. Hopefully the rain holds off tomorrow.










Edit: apparently I rented the Australian model.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries jmart. Even if it does rain, you can keep the windows down with the Australian model a.k.a. the Lionel Richie model.


----------



## rad457

I'm heading out to Jasper tomorrow last one for the year, then back to the Shop!
This is what I travel/Camp in these days.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Drool Fridge.

Spent the entire day in the shop with my friend (and pastor). Love that man like a brother.

We're making cabinet doors for his remodel. He did the 'machining' while I planed everything smooth. It was a good day.


----------



## JayT

DRO is now installed. Also added a 2in column riser to get more z axis capability.










Now need to figure out how & where to have the display.

Kit was from Little Machine Shop, same as the one alredy installed on Fridge's. Almost went with one of the cheaper glass scale sets off of Amazon. Glad I didn't. There's stories of 8-12 hour installs because of having to fab all the brackets. This took less than three and very easy to do.


----------



## terryR

^damn.
And I was excited about having time to chip rocks tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Whos ready to spoon?


----------



## duckmilk

We don't have any hay Terry. It was too dry this year to be able to cut any so my wife buys it for when they are in the barn. Just recently got some decent rain which should give us enough grazing for the winter.


----------



## HokieKen

JayT - if you can fab up a swing arm and mount it on the left side that would be my preference. A fixed
Mount on the left side can suck when your moving the X axis dial. Most people mount them on the right side but I find that awkward if your jogging the Z for drilling. Just food for thought. You're gonna love having the DRO. You just gave your eyes an extra 5 years of good vision ;-)

Fridge is ready Stef!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Fridge - sent you a PM about the brass stock, and my lathe. Need help with the broken bolt.


----------



## TheFridge

Got it



> Whos ready to spoon?
> 
> - chrisstef


Negative ghost rider. The pattern is full.

You're just using me. There is no love involved.


----------



## Brit

Stef - Looks like this is your only option mate.


----------



## terryR

Stef, who made the spoon knives? They look great!

Duck, I found a FB page of hay growers in our area. They even deliver; but I have no idea where we might store 400 bales! Looks like we'll grab a dozen bales from every nook and cranny this winter.


----------



## chrisstef

Those are all Mora knives Terry. 106, 120 and a 164

I love it Brit. 2 cans and no mouth!


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, I'd say is just a sacrifice I'd be willing to make most of the time 

I am forgoing patience with the mill. Built the cabinet. Building the drawers. Still have a lot of cleaning and organization of mill and tooling before I can actually start setting up. Looks like it's gonna be a long night


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I found a FB page of hay growers in our area. They even deliver; but I have no idea where we might store 400 bales! Looks like we'll grab a dozen bales from every nook and cranny this winter.
> 
> - terryR


Contact them and find out if you can buy and go pick up what you need.


----------



## Tugboater78

Woohoo, ohio river jumped 20 ft in 24 hours, its fun times!!


----------



## TheFridge

Wow. Sounds awesome.


----------



## terryR

Duck.
What can I say?

My wife, whom I love dearly, is out of control when it comes to her livestock, especially this horse, since the other has past away. She is ready to start weighing him every day to assess his need for feed. She won't let me buy hay anywhere unless the seller can ID how much clover and alfalfa is in it. For now, she is grabbing a few bales from our farrier each week.

Hopefully, Sam the pony will be boarded soon, and we will move closer to grocery stores.


----------



## terryR

here is a crazy piece of man-made glass, I blew one ear off during nothcing. CA to the rescue.


----------



## TheFridge

That's purty sweet terry. My wife is like that with our kids. If another woman makes a recommendation it might as well be written in stone. If I make one, I don't know what I'm talking about. Like the time a female interior designer friend said we needed to put all our lights up in the house we were remodeling, even though the ceiling wasn't finished, so we could see the "true color" of the paint samples.

She did not get that in all my time in construction, I never did that once and I wasn't going to start. We couldn't go to a home improvement store without fighting about how things were done. "But Jade told me (insert crap here)..." and I'd say,"has jade ever actually participated in the building of 100+ homes? Didn't think so." "You just don't know" "Effing women…"

Got a cabinet built for the mill. Got the tooling organized. I pull the mill apart to clean a properly lubricate. I've never seen so much cosmoline in my life.


----------



## chrisstef

Shooting to upgrade this mess










With a painted mdf shoe rack and dyed african mohagony top. (Test fit pic)










Back wall will get white shiplap paneling and 7 coat hooks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I got a similar project on my to-do list.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a good "keep mama happy" project Smitty. Hopefully it'll pay dividends.


----------



## JayT

Having fewer shoes by the back door might help, too. Holy crap, aren't there just three of you in the house? Of course that would probably violate the "keep mama happy" part.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh yup^. Mama likes her shoes. My shoes have been relegated to the garage. Those are just summer shoes too. Wait until the winter ones comes out.


----------



## ToddJB

Ain't got no room to make fun of shoes. My stairs designed was partially to incorporate the fact that I have shoes. Work saddles, mountain saddles, tennis shoes, office boots, and currently rotating the boots I'm wearing and a pair of Tim's I'm breaking in.










Working on the deck today. Hopefully get the rest of these boards jerked off. Yes, jerked. Every screw just snaps the head when I put a drill on it.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

Ugh. Thats miserable Todd.


----------



## JayT

That sucks, Todd.

Been there, done that, got the scars to prove it.

Going back with pressure treated or something else?


----------



## ToddJB

Likely going Redwood. I think I can get it fairly dry. All the PT is soaking wet here. I'm going to powerwash the joist and keep them. Throw some stain on them before putting the new lid on.


----------



## jmartel

No bueno, Todd. I gotta do that next year. Brave man starting that in September. I'd be worried about beating the winter weather, because I know I get stuff 90% done and then let the last 10% take another 2 months.


----------



## ToddJB

But I ain't got no job, so no real excuse - though I do have an HR phone screen at 1:30.
I'm not doing anything fancy. Just something that is a million times more acceptable than what's on there now for the sake of resale.


----------



## summerfi

Hey Todd, here's a decking tip. Before I put the decking down, I staple a 2-1/2" wide strip of tar paper on top of each joist to shed water. I don't know if it actually helps extend the life of the joists, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## chrisstef

Pro tip ^. No rookie move there bob.


----------



## TheFridge

Them old folks spout some wisdom every now and again 

The broken heads just scream "cut me with a sawzall".


----------



## duckmilk

Well, I guess I'm just the neanderthal, I remove screws with a pair of vice grips.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh. Screws? Ouch. That sucks.

I'd probably wear out a drill chuck trying to back them out.


----------



## ToddJB

Broken screws get an angle grinder with a sweet sweet cutting wheel.

Bob, good tip. I'll take it.


----------



## TheFridge

thats the way to go.

Money shot tomorrow. Don't have time for chips tonight. Or I do but I want to savor it. Took forever to tram it. Thank god i have a shim kit. I'll take .001 or less all around anyday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, selling and heading to Asheville? Wife wants me to build the house now as this latest builder might build a good house but can't spell communication. I can do good work but I have my PhD in procrastination so I ball parked a completion date of mid-2023 before we'd have a certificate of occupancy, if we weren't sued by the HOA beforehand for not completing construction within one year. Wanted to head to the property on Saturday to clear more brush and level out the drive more before laying down gravel but with all the fear mongering about Florence I just might have beach front property after the eastern seaboard is swept away.

Fridge, that mill looks delicious!


----------



## HokieKen

> ... but with all the fear mongering about Florence I just might have beach front property after the eastern seaboard is swept away.
> ...
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Hoping for the best Yeti. Even here in SW VA, I saw lines around the building at 2 hardware stores like it was Black Friday with people waiting for generators. Y'all stay safe and buttoned up down there!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm 250 miles inland, it'll be a little more than an inconvenience for me at the worst, save for potentially downed trees. The folks that might be dealing with 100mph+ are the ones to be worried about. Grandma still has the beach house she and grandpa built back in 1980 and it's withstood more than a few hurricanes but if something major happen she wouldn't rebuild, loosing my favorite vacation spot is far more concerning for me than anything that's likely to happen around here.


----------



## terryR

2 knives, first is crazy man-made glass on Moose antler,










2nd is Fancy Jasper on Maple Burl,


----------



## smitdog

unbelievably gorgeous knives Terry - those are just plain awesome. The jasper is my fav of the two


----------



## theoldfart

I'm with Smitdog, love the jasper 'n maple burl.


----------



## duckmilk

Really nice knives Terry. How are the blades attached to the handles? Is there a tenon of some sort?

Kenny and BBY, from what I heard on the weather, the biggest threat inland is rainfall on the mountains causing potentially severe flooding.


----------



## duckmilk

Fridge or Todd or anyone else, if I was to buy a bench grinder that has variable speed, but wanted a slower speed than what is stated, could I add something before the power goes into the motor to slow it further? What I'm looking at has either 110 or 220 v wiring capability, specifically this Jet buffer which goes from 900 - 3600 rpm.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/JET-IBG-8VSB-8-in-Variable-Speed-IND-Buffer-578218/302693039

It appears to have the same motor as their 1hp grinder, but I see a lot more options due to the length of the spindles. Jet also offers an attachment for their grinder that is a belt and disc sander.


----------



## ToddJB

I just got asked if I can come help a friend with their 20' sunshade because it just won't stay up. I asked them to send me a pic….............................................................................................


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Ya mean that 22ga aluminum gutter wasnt strong enough??? Psshh.


----------



## duckmilk

That don't look right. Is the clothes pin helping at all?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.

Duck, there's a mortise in the handle; modern epoxy; then wrapped with the deer rawhide.

And a few points from today…


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, those make me want to stalk a deer. Shoot it with a stone tipped arrow then cut its throat with a stone knife.

That sounded a lot nicer in my head.

Todd, some people weren't born with the IT factor. It's not their fault.


----------



## DanKrager

Rode these horses for 3 days and two nights westward to California from Chicago, last trip of the season for the California Zephyr. Very interesting way to travel. Visited family in Castro Valley near Oakland and flew back. 









No one would believe we took this train out…. (Oakland Zoo)









This is as close to San Francisco as we had time for. The Golden Gate bridge can be barely made out in the haze.









Ride back. You know…in some states you can still feel the potholes at 39,000 feet!









DanK


----------



## TheFridge

You must flown over Louisiana


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a long trip to get to California, did you enjoy it?

Friggin aluminum gutter is as lazy as Stef.

Speaking of lazy, Terry is the most productive stoner I've ever encountered.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, missed your post. That appears to have some sort of digital controls. Maybe it's a DC motor? That's out of my element. A smaller wheel will give you a slower surface speed. How slow are looking to go?


----------



## ToddJB

Some of you guys were commenting about how crappy your fruit trees were doing. We're having a banner year. Best in the 8 years since we've been in this house.


----------



## chrisstef

Lazy this bruh ….




























Pocket holes and mdf all up in yo facceeee-ahhh.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, yowza!

Dan, would have driven down to see you. There are a few narrow gauge RR's here too.

They just don't make gutters like they used to Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Do you guys sand your primer coat?


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, I thought you were farther north. I didn't expect to be close to anyone, so I didn't even try, and time was a very constraining factor. Yes, we thoroughly enjoyed the trip. The berth we had was a family size, and that was just right for two of us. Window on each side of train, so we didn't have to fight for seats in the observation car. This was a two story train with over 350 people on it. Good food, excessively busy staff, but they handled it well. Recommend doing it…live history.

I sand the primer coats to 320 stearated, spring and winter coats. Summer, not so much. 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Stef.
I can't answer your primer question though. Edit (Oh, DanK did)


----------



## TheFridge

That's some sweet mdf.

I would destroy that apple.

She goin. A little wire wheel work.


----------



## woodcox

Pahts! Or how ever stef sounds it out. Nice work fridge!

Very cool Terry. Have you ever found anything in the dirt like you make?

That looks great Stef.

Duck, I seem to remember speed controllers mess with the wave pattern and can be potentially damaging to the tool. Maybe it was a review of a cheap one though. Idk


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Fridge. What is it? ;-)

Terry, love the knives. You've got a wide array of crafting talents. Baskets, knapping, planes, turning. Is there any material you don't use?


----------



## TheFridge

Rough shape of a marking gauge head. Had a guy rough it out of a 3/4×1x12" chunk. Rough is giving it credit. I just cleaned it up.

Gotta find a cheap android tablet. I need a DRO in my life.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful piece of brass there; would take me all day to make that by hand.

Thanks for the kind words, gang. I need them. just too much time working on the farm lately, and not enough play time.

woodcox, 13 years ago, while digging in a small garden spot, I found an intact thumb scraper here on the farm. Since, I've had to dig in a few places, and there is a distinct layer of flint chips about 12" below the surface. And I mean thousands of flakes; that are clearly man-made. The Natives certainly chipped rock here on the property!

JayT, you should see my shop; tupperware containers everwhere trying to organize all the raw materials. pine needles, wax candles, tiny scraps of exotic wood, buckets of antler, multiple buckets of rock, stacks of bronze and steel, hand tools in progress…

The worse part is, I want to move closer to the grocery store. Cannot imagine lifting the table and band saws again. oh the horror…


----------



## terryR

And 3 from yesterday,


----------



## BillWhite

Terry, I would really like to see a vid of your knapping.


----------



## chrisstef

Family site Bill!!! We all know Terry naps naked.


----------



## terryR

napping or knapping, Stef? 

Bill, I have no video equipment or assistant. Check out PaleoJim on youTube. He has hours of videos.

https://www.youtube.com/user/paleomanjim

edit, Bill if you are interested in trying this, do it! The summer is nearly over, but going to a knap-in close to you, and watching someone in person will put you years ahead of what a book or video can do. We both just missed a huge gathering in Flint Ridge, OH.

This is the best link I know of for a knapping calendar…

https://flintknappers.com/events.php


----------



## jmartel

So I pulled down paneling last night to take a look at the existing beam between the living room and kitchen. Whoever did the last reno work shouldn't be allowed to use tools. Jabroni used drywall screws to secure the beam, posts, brackets, etc. Apparently someone bought a bucket of screws and decided that they had to use them all.


----------



## JayT

> Gotta find a cheap android tablet. I need a DRO in my life.
> 
> - TheFridge


I thought the 4190 came from LMS with a tablet.


----------



## TheFridge

It did. Until my kids unzipped the case and it fell out when I picked it up. Now it won't turn on. I have an galaxy 2 tablet coming tomorrow. With molded case


----------



## HokieKen

> So I pulled down paneling last night to take a look at the existing beam between the living room and kitchen. Whoever did the last reno work shouldn t be allowed to use tools. Jabroni used drywall screws to secure the beam, posts, brackets, etc. Apparently someone bought a bucket of screws and decided that they had to use them all.
> 
> - jmartel


I don't see the problem? I mean duct tape is better but drywall screws run a close second…


----------



## chrisstef

Deckmates for life! ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

So JScrew hates screws?


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Todd and WC. This one gets down to 900 rpm, but for sharpening, I thought something closer to 400ish would be better. No worries, it can be geared down with pullys.


----------



## JayT

> It did. Until my kids unzipped the case and it fell out when I picked it up. Now it won't turn on. I have an galaxy 2 tablet coming tomorrow. With molded case
> 
> - TheFridge


I see. I failed to take into account the young children factor. Maybe you need one of those anti-theft tablet wall mounts to make sure they don't take the next one.


----------



## HokieKen

> It did. Until my kids unzipped the case and it fell out when I picked it up. Now it won't turn on. I have an galaxy 2 tablet coming tomorrow. With molded case
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I see. I failed to take into account the young children factor. Maybe you need one of those anti-theft tablet wall mounts to make sure they don t take the next one.
> 
> - JayT


A shop made electric fence around the mill would be cheaper. And way more fun. Just sayin'


----------



## jmartel

> So JScrew hates screws?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


When they are partially responsible for holding up my house and incorrectly used, yes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who do you prefer in your house JParticular? What'd they do that was so offensive?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm interested in this tablet DRO thing, Fridge. Got any links you're going to building it from?


----------



## duckmilk

Nicely done Stef and Fridge.



> Who do you prefer in your house JParticular? What d they do that was so offensive?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


They used short drywall screws instead of duct tape as Kenny suggested 
On the serious side, they should have used better anchors or bolts.

Dang, you guys must use your phones to follow this thread. I use my phone to call someone or take pictures.


----------



## HokieKen

My son had a metal garage put in a few months ago. He said he wanted to hang some pegboard and put some shelves up and down the road may want to insulate it. So I told him we'd just frame it in with tubafors flush to the face of the steel studs. So I counted up how many studs we needed and he went to Lowes to get screws and stud lumber. I told him to get 2.5" self-tapping sheet metal screws. So he comes home with a truck full of lumber and 25# of drywall screws. I said WTF are you gonna do with these?!

Long story short… when he asked the dude at Lowes where the sheet metal screws were, the guy asked what for. The "Lowes Pro" told him that steel studs weren't sheet metal, they were solid steel so sheet metal screws wouldn't work. He needed to use "these" (as he handed him drywall screws) instead SO HE WOULDN'T HAVE TO DRILL PILOT HOLES.

To this day, I don't know if that dude was that friggin' stupid or if he was just fuggin' with my kid.

So yeah, maybe the PO was a DIY dude that asked questions at Lowes Jmart ;-0


----------



## TheFridge

The model I bought had it installed when I bought the mill. It's Bluetooth.

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5514&category=

Jayt just installed same one herself.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m interested in this tablet DRO thing, Fridge. Got any links you re going to building it from?
> 
> - ToddJB


Lots of new DROs are BT capable and/or play nice with Android Todd. Not familiar with any for ios but there may be.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh… I forgot the best part. The Lowes dude gave him 1-5/8" drywall screws to fasten 2×4s to the "solid" steel studs.


----------



## TheFridge

Lowe's is for pros.


----------



## duckmilk

Self-tapping metal screws from the big box stores are a waste of money as I learned the hard way. I was attaching treated deck to steel C purlin and they just stripped out. I got some good ones from Fastenal.


----------



## bandit571

Depends on which way the screw is used…..through the steel stud and into the wood, as the other direction will never hold. DAMHIKT…


----------



## HokieKen

Very true Duck. We ended up drilling pilot holes for those self tapping screws…

Is it blasphemous to put a 3-D printed thread dial on an 82 year old lathe?


----------



## JayT

That hurt, Fridge. I'm going to go have a good cry and then buy a new pair of shoes to recover.

The bluetooth DRO thing in pretty slick. There's plans/instructions out there if someone wanted to build their own. Google up Yuriy's Toys.

Hillman fasteners just came out with a multi-material screw that will self drill into wood and up to 20ga sheet metal. It'll also work in masonry (pre-drilled, of course). They say they did it so that maintenance and HVAC type guys just need to keep one type of screw around, but I think it's more so that the dummies at the big box stores just have to know one screw to recommend.


----------



## AnthonyReed

....As the evening wore on and the crowds thinned, some reminisced and there was a feeling that the Grope Fest marked the final postscript to a glorious era that could never be recaptured.

Smitty, how was your trip?

Stef, how's the shelf coming along.

Fridge, did the chlamydia clear up with the cycle of doxycycline?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ha!^


----------



## TheFridge

Tony. I'm angry that you would "put me on blast" as the young ones say nowadays. I thought that was between me and you….


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh what's a little chlamdia between friends Fridge?


----------



## chrisstef

Shoe shelf should be installed this weekend. 2nd coat of paint and 3rd coat of poly will get done tonight. May need a 4th coat on the poly but we'll see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Like it's not widely known, far and wide, that you have a case of the clap on the reg?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats just a lil swamp itch as they call it in Louisiana.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill get right to clicking on that link …... and end up with computer chlamydia. ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ Swamp itch.


----------



## HokieKen

Haha! @ computer chlamydia


----------



## HokieKen

"It's just a lil' swamp itch darlin' don't worry 'bout it"


----------



## summerfi

Where did you get that pic of Fridge's sister?

Heading to Utah in the morning for another fire. It's been a long season, 61 days and counting. I never get a summer of my own.


----------



## TheFridge

Bob for the win


----------



## HokieKen

> Bob for the win
> 
> - TheFridge


+1 Seriously LOL'ing Bob. My wife thinks I'm an idiot. Be safe!


----------



## theoldfart

Geeze Bob, that hurts. On behalf of my family, thank you for doing this. Sitting here and watching fires just explode we're thankful for the work that you folks do. Next time we meet , I'm buying.


----------



## rad457

> Where did you get that pic of Fridge s sister?
> 
> Heading to Utah in the morning for another fire. It s been a long season, 61 days and counting. I never get a summer of my own.
> 
> - summerfi


Need your help up in B.C. They seem to have a problem actually putting a fire out? Sort of like a make work project for the summer?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friday happy dance!

Be safe Bob.


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, Bob. Sure wish our system was better about compensating you for all you do.

Another knife, Mook Jasper (Australia) hafted to deer antler.


----------



## jmartel

Friday indeed. Got demo planned all weekend with taking the living room down. Then gotta insulate the exterior walls and build it back up. Had to consolidate the furniture into the little bedroom (~8×12, so, tiny) I've been finishing up last night. Ain't no rest for the wicked.

Gotta take down the chimney and replace a load bearing wall with a beam after. Then office, and finally kitchen. Maybe half done with the inside at this point?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures of the insulating endeavor?


----------



## jmartel

> Pictures of the insulating endeavor?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'll get some for you next week. Basically just anchoring 2×2's or 2×4's to the block wall and putting in some rigid foam between. Then drywall over that. Right now it's faux wood paneling covering the walls in there that has been painted. And awful fake golden oak floors.


----------



## jmartel

Can kind of see the shape of the living room/kitchen here. Jwife took a photo on my phone of pulling paneling down earlier this week.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

We took a walk today, Castle Peak overlooking Donner.









Clouds were incredible









We didn't make it to the top, winds kicked up and the temp dropped. We'll try agin soon.


----------



## duckmilk

I'd like to see that area Kev. (Not in winter) But my wife would only do it on horseback which means I'd have to get the rust off my saddle butt. I haven't ridden in a year.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, what you have been doing is a TON of work. Why are you taking out the chimney?

That knife looks great Terry.

BTW, with your wife's degree, she could get a good job anywhere. In TX, 20+ acres can get you an ag exemption from property taxes, no state income tax, and homestead property tax locked in when you reach 65.


----------



## theoldfart

A lot of horse trails here Duck plus a lot of horse ranches!


----------



## duckmilk

We will have to look in on that. There may be a place to stall the horses there. However, one horse is only a 3yo now but very calm and is doing well in trail riding, even carried a US flag the other day! The other one is calm but for sale. The third is only 2 now but pretty level headed. That trip will have to be somewhere down the road, But it would be cool to go and maybe meet you and your wife there. The thought of it is appealing.


----------



## theoldfart

We'ed be pleased to have you.


----------



## Mosquito

So. Effing. Glad… Friday.

Getting caught up after a crazy couple weeks of work. Few times I managed to sneak out in to the shop and get some quick bowls turned.





































This one turned in to a candle holder when I accidentally drilled all the way through lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Got off boat yesterday, glad to get off there after having rode the wall of water. River rose at a rate of 1.5 ft/hour monday and tuesday, crested wednesday night. Lower gauge sunday morning @ Mcalpine Lock (Louisville, KY) was 11.2ft, crested at 48ft. Things got interesting real quick.

Went today with the wife this morning, to get ultrasound done. Had tech not show us gender, went out to dinner this eveningwith the kids and our parents. Had a friend open sealed envelope and color in letters on some hershey bars that everyone was given, and we all found out at once.


















Gonna have our hands full..


----------



## TheFridge

> - AnthonyReed


I like my girls with a little meat on them.

Congratulations Tugs! Bringing a tuggette into the world


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Duck. Actually, what my wife does is top secret.  I don't even ask. But, she has family in Boston, so that would be a helpful resource. But I'm just blown away at how there is no acreage for sale in the area we've looked. 1 acre max; and way out of our price range.

I really take this place for granted with its 160 some-odd acres. Land is cheap here! But, we have no cell signal or city water. Plus, everywhere I go…it's still Alabama. 

Yesterday, I drove 2 hours to the nearest Publix for groceries.


----------



## chrisstef

It fits! Now off to the depot for some shiplap to cover the back wall.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks great, Stef. How square was the carnie?

Tug, congrats buddy! I hope she turns you into a puddle.

What's going on with the two toned floor in the pic above, Jmart?


----------



## TheFridge

I'd let her sit up my stump if I wasn't married of course. Hell. I'd even let her sit on the neighbors. He cut the tree down last week.


----------



## chrisstef

Not very square. Side to side it was within a 1/4". Top to bottom, off by an 1" over 50".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a problem. Love this clamato stuff. I mean, really a fave. Oh well, no apologies.










Edit: congrats Tugger, and nice fab, Stef.


----------



## CL810

Fridge, your expertise is needed here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/289121


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Tug!



> Jmart, what you have been doing is a TON of work. Why are you taking out the chimney?
> 
> - duckmilk


Fireplace doesn't work so great, loses all the heat from the house, and it's right in the middle of the room. Taking it down and the wall opens up the whole space to make it larger. House is only 1400 sqft, so any space I can gain is worth the effort. I'll be putting in a small wood or pellet stove along the exterior wall once this is completed for supplemental heat and disposing of messed up projects.



> I like my girls with a little meat on them.
> 
> - TheFridge


Jnotasfat. Down 15 lbs so far. Got a ways to go though.



> What s going on with the two toned floor in the pic above, Jmart?
> 
> - ToddJB


Dark is new floor, light is old floor. Dark is from the hallway behind the camera that was already completed.

Got the living room demo done for the most part today. Just have the old boiler closet and fireplace to come down. It's a bit dark as there's no lights in there.



















Should be able to see the entirety of this kitchen once we remove everything.










I also need to find a source for replacement ceiling tiles. These seem to be an odd size that isn't made anymore.


----------



## chrisstef

> Fridge, your expertise is needed here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/289121
> 
> - CL810


Fridge is likely naked and in the streets after that LSU win.

Congrats tuggernuts!

I like your bowls Mos.

Get after it Jnasty.

Edit: tony sucks.


----------



## jmartel

> Fridge is likely naked and in the streets after that LSU win.
> 
> - chrisstef


Has to pay for his mill somehow. $20 is $20.


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge is likely naked and in the streets after that LSU win.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Has to pay for his mill somehow. $20 is $20.
> 
> - jmartel


You're damn straight 

Great game. Great win. Offense still looks like crap but hey. The D is fo real. I was at my parents and refrained from getting naked. Talk to talk after a Bama win and being around my family won't be enough to hold me back.

Andy! Thanks for the heads up  it was definitely alder.


----------



## terryR

Jnotasfat, how did ya lose 15 pounds, bud? I've managed to give up M&M;s but have only lost 3 friggin pounds.










^crap. was shaping this glass with my smallest hammer; one second of in-attention and I didn't support it well enough. bummed.


----------



## terryR

did I kill the thread again?


----------



## TheFridge

Yes. You bastard.


----------



## jmartel

> Jnotasfat, how did ya lose 15 pounds, bud? I've managed to give up M&M;s but have only lost 3 friggin pounds.
> 
> - terryR


Cutting out m&Ms, most of soda, eating out, etc. Still have like 45 lbs until I get to my college weight.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The stump picture is gone already? I thought Sundays were freebie days.


----------



## TheFridge

just Noticed that as well. Shiz weak.


----------



## terryR

I've also got another 40 pounds to lose to get to my college weight.

Wonder if I get points deducted from my score when they find a naughty photo like that? or added?


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, I just noticed Ian has posted in the last day or two!


----------



## shampeon

Yo. Been back lurking here for a bit. Strong work from everyone here, as usual.

To stay on topic, some Krenov style sawhorses.

















Alder, with hickory and Texas ebony wedges for the cross tenons, and poplar tops.

What's the consensus here on the build vs. buy for shop cabinet carcasses? Mrs. Shampeon and I are planning a garage remodel and I'm finally getting serious about organizing my shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like a beautiful hike Kev.

Whatcha going to do with those bowls Mos?

Congrats Tug.

Tomato beer is tasty Smitty, what's the problem? You never said how your trip was…

JMachine.

Huge improvement Stef, it looks great.

Hiya Ian. Good to hear from you.


----------



## rad457

*Alder, with hickory and Texas ebony wedges for the cross tenons, and poplar tops.*

The set I have are Ash with Walnut wedges, have a set roughed milled from Hickory(a little taller) waiting
for assembly?


----------



## chrisstef

Id say build the boxes and farm out the doors Shamp. Or find some recycled ones.


----------



## ShaneA

Tough call on build vs buy for shop cabinets. The main advantage I can see for build is specific sizing, depth, strength to match your needs and superior materials. For me it usually comes down to how I want to allocate my resources. Is time too precious, or is the budget too precious? Basic big box cabinets are a bit offensive.


----------



## JayT

> For me it usually comes down to how I want to allocate my resources. Is time too precious, or is the budget too precious?
> 
> - ShaneA


This. Totally this.

For me, if I could buy cabinets that would work just fine for my needs, I'd go that route. But I despise building cabinets and would rather buy than spend the time doing something that's not enjoyable. For someone who would enjoy the design and build process, then it's a totally different circumstance.


----------



## jmartel

Took today off to tear down the chimney below the roofline and patch it up since we have a clear window of weather. Taking a break now that I got the chimney down. Was way easier than I thought it would be. Half the time I just pulled the blocks down by hand instead of using the rotary hammer. Now I just gotta patch it up.

After the first course of block










And where I'm stopping for today. Now for some framing, sheathing, and shingling.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like a lot of work JDemo, why you could be Mini Demo to Stefs Big Demo!

BTW, checked in with Scotty, he and the family are doing ok, dry and comfortable.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm beat. I've just got the felt paper and shingles to go now. Taking a break and will go back up after lunch. Apparently when the sellers of our house said it had a new roof, what they meant was that they shingled over top of the old ones. So that's fun.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> BTW, checked in with Scotty, he and the family are doing ok, dry and comfortable.
> 
> - theoldfart


Good to know, re: BYo!


----------



## theoldfart

Player, how many layers? In Mass you could only have two, then strip and redo.

Anybody


----------



## chrisstef

Jyourehired. Got a big job comin up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

As many as you can get away with here. I personally have stripped as much as three asphalt on top of one layer of shake (wood) shingle.


----------



## JayT

^ That astounds me. In Nebraska and Kansas, it's two max, as well. More than that puts too much load on the roof joists or trusses the way they are sized under current building codes, especially when you get snow and wind load.

Not saying that homeowners don't do more, but a reputable business will not. Most roofers I know prefer to strip and replace even one layer. Doesn't actually take much longer, as the time spent stripping is mostly made up by being able to relay faster.


----------



## jmartel

> Player, how many layers? In Mass you could only have two, then strip and redo.
> 
> Anybody
> 
> - theoldfart


2 on this one. So, not terribly bad I guess. Just wasn't expecting it since they advertised new roof when they were selling.

Just shingles left and then I'm done. Didn't take nearly as long as I thought it was going to. Can probably get the rest of the chimney down to below the floor in one day. Might do that Saturday while I have a brisket going.


----------



## Mosquito

> Whatcha going to do with those bowls Mos?
> 
> -AnthonyReed


Most likely gift them. I've already given away one of the small bowls


----------



## theoldfart

"replace even one layer. Doesn't actually take much longer"

Jay, in Mass the big cost was disposal fees on the old roof.


----------



## 489tad

Lake Shore Dr was a parking lot so my gift to you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Nice.


----------



## ShaneA

Love and Marriage, Love and Marriage…the song is still playing in my head. Lol

Wait, that is the Married with Children fountian, right?


----------



## 489tad

Correct! Buckingham Fountian


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a Polk High #33 tshirt that i love wearing out to places like country fairs. Ill always get at least one "Bundy!"


----------



## jmartel

And basically finished. Not perfect, but should do the job. Wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Depends on the flashing job and amount of roof (plastic) cement used. Wicked job, congrats on getting 'er done.


----------



## putty

> Player, how many layers? In Mass you could only have two, then strip and redo.
> 
> Anybody
> 
> - theoldfart


Our house was built in 1999 Due to hail we have had 3 roofs. Insurance pays to strip existing shingles and replace.
The next roof they will pay to replace the decking due to all the nail punctures.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> The next roof they will pay to replace the decking due to all the nail punctures.
> 
> - putty


Wow, that's a new one, never heard of that before. The 'decking' on my house is circa. 1898 original: slats. Put 1×3 furring strips between them when I re-roofed in '94.


----------



## putty

My roof decking is Cool-ply, OSB with a radiant barrier. From all the nailing the OSB is delaminating and the foil barrier is starting to flake.


----------



## jmartel

> Depends on the flashing job and amount of roof (plastic) cement used. Wicked job, congrats on getting er done.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


No flashing or roof cement needed. Took it out, and now it's just shingles and felt paper as if there wasn't a chimney there in the first place.


----------



## jmartel

Jtired.


----------



## JayT

Nice work, jroofer.

I think Smitty was referring to the amount of roof cement and the flashing job on the chimney in relation to your statement of "Wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be." Someone who did a poor job flashing will try to "fix" the leaks with inordinate amounts of roof cement spread all over the place and that is a PITA to clean up when you are the next guy to have to work on that same roof.


----------



## duckmilk

Did something stupid on my new computer today and now it won't let me sign in to LJs, doing this on my phone which sux. I finally turned it off hoping it will magically work right tomorrow


----------



## theoldfart

It's been a good day so …..










Ahhhh

....that was quick!


----------



## bandit571

Just one?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, what jayt said.

Three. So far.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice work, jroofer.
> 
> I think Smitty was referring to the amount of roof cement and the flashing job on the chimney in relation to your statement of "Wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be." Someone who did a poor job flashing will try to "fix" the leaks with inordinate amounts of roof cement spread all over the place and that is a PITA to clean up when you are the next guy to have to work on that same roof.
> 
> - JayT


Ah yeah, that. There was 2 layers of flashing. They used some roofing cement on the top of the flashing where it connects to the brick, but the rotary hammer made quick work of that. It wasn't too terrible.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice work Jmart. It still amazes me how quickly you get things accomplished.

Fixed the computer thingy. It was a dumb mis-key stroke but I tracked it down.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It looks fantastic JGoodAsNew. D-rings left attached to the ridge for future use?


----------



## terryR

Awesome work, JFugginFast.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice work Jmart. It still amazes me how quickly you get things accomplished.
> 
> - duckmilk


Funny, I always think I'm going really slow with stuff. It's coming up on 2 years and I'm not finished with the house yet.

For Fridge or anyone else: Looking to wire up an outlet box behind a flush mounted TV for power/cables. Do you go with dedicated boxes for HDMI/Coax, or the ones that just put a hole that you pull wires from below through the wall to the TV? Trying to figure out options.


----------



## jmartel

> It looks fantastic JGoodAsNew. D-rings left attached to the ridge for future use?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yeah, these are stainless permanent anchors. The harness kit I got came with a temporary one, but I figured I'd just get a permanent one to leave up. I'll probably add 2-3 more along the length of the house when I tackle some of the other vents that need some work.

Realistically, it's not a steep pitch roof, and it's only single story, but Jwife required me to get a harness for any sort of roof work before agreeing that I could do the above removal/repair.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How soon before the next best thing comes along and makes coax/HDMI obsolete? It's hidden by the television, so perhaps the option with the most flexibility/adaptability would be the ticket?


----------



## AnthonyReed

JWife OSHA is an endearing thing.


----------



## duckmilk

True Tony, every new thing I have bought is already out of date.

Stef, where do you buy your double edge blades for your razor? I bought some generic ones off the internet and they don't hold an edge very well. My Schick blades for my injector razor last noticeably longer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Duck, I use Feather (30 ct link) blades, they're my preference after sampling many different brands when I first started using double edge razors.

They'll give 5 days of shaving, for me, before I notice a tug from them, rinsed and pat dry before storing and you can extend their cutting life.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, I got a giant box with a bunch of different ones for like $20 5 years ago off amazon. Still working my way through them. I like Feathers like Tony does but the others are good too.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks guys, and thanks for the link T. The razor was given to me a little over a year ago and these are what I could find then.


----------



## chrisstef

I got to Amazon Duck. Theyre so cheap i usually chuck em after 2-3 shaves or once a week. I prefer the Astra blades.

Like Jmart, i got the variety pack about 3 years ago and im just about finishing up with them now. I did not care for the 7AM's or the big bens.


----------



## rad457

> Duck, I use Feather (30 ct link) blades, they re my preference after sampling many different brands when I first started using double edge razors.
> 
> They ll give 5 days of shaving, for me, before I notice a tug from them, rinsed and pat dry before storing and you can extend their cutting life.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Rinse or dip in rubbing alcohol, Have found cheap Russian Vodka works better/best? I use single edge straight edge razor when or if I shave!


----------



## terryR

ummm, not recommended for shaving,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Interesting method.

Terry you're better than all the king's horses and all the king's men! You un-Humpty-ed it!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...For Fridge or anyone else: Looking to wire up an outlet box behind a flush mounted TV for power/cables. Do you go with dedicated boxes for HDMI/Coax, or the ones that just put a hole that you pull wires from below through the wall to the TV? Trying to figure out options.
> 
> - jmartel


Jmart, I used something like this. You can buy little modules for most any type connector and blanking plates for any slots unused. Leaves room for expansion or upgrading to newer tech when available.


----------



## ToddJB

I did a thing

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/289577


----------



## putty

Jmart, I use orange old work low voltage boxes and these. In the AV industry they are called Pope Noses. I cant recall where I got them…either amazon or monoprice



















Edit I put one behind the TV pointing up and another pointed down low on the wall the same height as the elec. outlets


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ those with firmly attached flexible conduit in the wall will allow you to pull the latest, greatest thing when whatever you have in there becomes obsolete.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the video Todd! Congrats on the haul.


----------



## TheFridge

I like boxes and plates myself. I don't mind the pope nose things but I can't remember ever finding any when I needed it.


----------



## terryR

Holy crap, Todd. You're going into business?


----------



## terryR

Tony, that was the larger half from the broken slab. So, no real skills at play. But I got this,


----------



## terryR

and one from yesterday,


----------



## AnthonyReed

The translucence is so cool!


----------



## terryR

yep.

This stuff is crazy hard to work. Each color reacts differently to the final temp in the kiln, so some parts are soft to chip, and others are very hard.

love it. And have sold 2 of those points without leaving the house.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, you should make an arrow out of one and see how they fly.


----------



## ToddJB

Not setting up shop, Terry. Hopefully making some mill money.

Who buys these arrow heads? Are they being used in jewelry?

They are stunning, I'm just curious what market they sell in.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd beat me to it, they look incredible but what are they being used for? Seems like they'd be toast after cruising through a deer the first time?


----------



## terryR

Yes to making arrows; have recently purchased shafts. Their flight would really be based on weight of the stone. The stuff you guys see me post are way to large for true arrowheads, but only a primitive archer would know. And they usually make their own.

I sell mostly to my caving friends when we set up for large events. Cavers love to collect rocks, and they love to watch me get cut trying to make arrowheads. There's usually a geolist in every crowd, and they want to talk rock. I also make bat shapes from rare rock, and they always sell out.

edit: I have video of stone points going through a Chevy truck door. Only a slight nick on the stone. Glass, just for show.


----------



## terryR

And, think about it…

If this stuff wouldn't take dinner, none of us would be here.

LOL


----------



## terryR

I also used to attend Flintknapping events, which are open to the public, and I've sold tons of little knives and $5 points. Trying to get back into the swing of knapping now and start it all up again.


----------



## MJClark

New guy from the Raleigh NC area here. I was wondering is there an introduction thread or something like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hi New Guy. This is as good a place as any to jump in. That said, many post a bit under the "My Workshop" tab of your profile and LJs comment. We love pictures. Either way, always easiest to find threads you like and join in. That, or post a blog or topic on something on your mind or on your bench.

Welcome!


----------



## ToddJB

As Smitty said, and note this thread is not representative of the whole site.


----------



## jmartel

> As Smitty said, and note this thread is not representative of the whole site.
> 
> - ToddJB


Probably for the best.


----------



## terryR

I think this group is exemplary.


----------



## TerryDowning

> I think this group is exemplary.
> 
> - terryR


I guess that depends on what kind of example you want to study…


----------



## duckmilk

There are many characteristics of this group that are exemplary, in one form or other ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yes. That is all.


----------



## terryR

Yesterday (on FB) I was asked to post these, and I thought you guys might like to see them as well…










Beaded knife sheaths I made 10 years ago. the 3 on the right are 2 layers of leather, using braintanned hide for the outer layer. Yes, my wife braintanned the leather. I did all the beadwork.

They never sold at the asking price indicated. I'm glad. Today, I would ask twice as much or more due to the hours involved in beadwork.


----------



## smitdog

Wow Terry, the patience required for all the things you make is astounding. I could not do it… And getting paid for the time you put into a project like that will never happen these days. My mom crochets and has done beautiful blankets that took her hours upon hours to make. A couple times she donated them to fund-raising auctions and they sold for maybe $20 to $30 dollars. I remember her saying that it didn't even cover the cost of the yarn let alone the time she put in. Now she just donates money to the organization and nixes the blankets!


----------



## smitdog

Welcome MJ - if you stick around on this thread for very long then God help you…


----------



## MJClark

> Welcome MJ - if you stick around on this thread for very long then God help you…
> 
> - smitdog


So far, I think I am going to enjoy being here. Sometimes it is these off topic discussions about random things that don't deserve a thread of their own helps to build a sense of community.


----------



## JayT

Oh, there's a definite community here. A weird, wired, off the wall group of seriously deranged individuals. And that doesn't even count Tony.

The good part is that we (usually) aren't afraid to admit it and are sometimes actually even helpful and supportive to each other. The rest of the time we just give each other crap. Jump on in.


----------



## theoldfart

"A weird, wired, off the wall group of seriously deranged individuals."

Hey, I resemble that remark. Probably just age.


----------



## terryR

smitdog, sad, but you speak The Truth.

Speaking of helping each other…who has a WHITE grinding wheel that is worn out? I'll pay you for it. gonna cut it up for a knapping tool. Just bought a new blue stone last week, but I don't like it. Want a white one…


----------



## jmartel

Stef, you like your 18" WSM, right? I'm thinking about buying a dedicated smoker. Can't see needing the 22". Was debating between that and a Pit Barrel Cooker, but I think I'll do the weber. Won't get it for this weekend, but I have a 16lb brisket that I'm going to put on tomorrow night for some friends coming over saturday.

Terry,

Are there any machine/fabricating shops near you? I would think they would have an endless supply of worn out wheels.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Terry,
> 
> Are there any machine/fabricating shops near you? I would think they would have an endless supply of worn out wheels.
> 
> - jmartel


Yep, anywhere that does surface grinding will probably save you their scrap pile. Once they're shot, they're shot for machine use and they aren't exactly recyclable. I have a pile of wheels in a box at home that are thin (1/4" IIRC) and I'm not sure if I have any white ones but if the 1/4" is thick enough for what you need and I have an extra it's all yours.

I saved the wheels for when I built a flat powered sharpener. But now I have the Worksharp and honestly can't see improving on it much. So now I guess I need to buy a surface grinder so I'll have something to use my wheels for. You listening Todd? I need a small surface grinder but I don't want to pay for it. SEEK! ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

For the price point, versatility, and volume it will be almost impossible to beat a barrel type grill. One like this with cast iron grates can do anything from high heat to smoking. It should last 5-8yrs, maybe longer in your milder climate.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Griller-Outlaw-Charcoal-Grill-2137/100349202


----------



## chrisstef

I do like my 18" WSM. It can be a bit of a challenge to fit multiple full racks of ribs in it but ive managed to get 3 at a time in there. Ive never smoked on anything else so i cant really comment on any other types. My WSM holds temps pretty darn well.

Meatfest begins tomorrow and we'll be doing an overnight brisket. Ill letcha know how it holds over night in supposed windy conditions.

Meatfest Menu:

Pork Belly burnt ends (5 lbs)
Short Ribs (6 lbs)
Brisket Flat (7 lbs)
Prime Rib (5 lbs)
Soffritto (Cow lung, heart, liver, done the traditional Italian way slow simmered in a spicy red sauce)
Cured meats, cheeses, and pickled veggies
German breakfast sausage, 5 meat hash, eggs, bacon, coffee 
Beer (lots of beer)
Hippy Lettuce (lots of lettuce)


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Outlaw"


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know soffritto as synonymous with mirepoix. What is it in your vernacular?

Looks like a phenomenal menu.


----------



## chrisstef

In my vernacular id associate it with "the leftovers". I have no idea as to a direct translation in Italian. As far as i can recall from my grandmother making it (and me being disgusted by it), its all the parts from the cow that were leftover. Kinda like kitchen sink soup.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah okay, so more than just the beginning base to a dish in your grandma's (and probably others') kitchen. Nice! I dig learning about little nuances like that. Thanks.

Sofrito (Spanish, pronounced [soˈfɾito]), sofregit (Catalan), soffritto (Italian, pronounced [sofˈfritto]), or refogado (Portuguese, pronounced [ʁɨfuˈɣaðu]/[ʁefuˈɡadu]) is a sauce used as a base in Spanish, Italian, Portuguese and Latin American cooking. Preparations may vary, but it typically consists of aromatic ingredients cut into small pieces and sauteed or braised in cooking oil.
In Italian cuisine, soffritto generally consists in garlic or onions (or both) shallow fried in olive oil. It is used as the base for most pasta sauces, such as arrabbiata sauce, but occasionally it can be used as the base of other dishes, such as sauteed vegetables. For this reason, it is a fundamental component in Italian cuisine. On top of onions and garlic, other spices such as hot chilli are often incorporated in the soffritto. - *Wikipedia*


----------



## jmartel

Short ribs and prime rib? Damn. And good call on devil's lettuce.


----------



## TerryDowning

Just back from the doc.
My cholesterol is too LOW if you can believe that..
seems like quitting tobacco and eating right and exercising really do work.
He's halvng my statin again!
Off the beta blockers in 2 weeks.
Great appointment!

So if loved ones are annoying you to eat right, exercise and quit tobacco. LISTEN TO THEM!
It's really not that bad.
and certainly beats the alternative….


----------



## terryR

Will look for machine shops, Thanks!

Congrats, Terry. Never even heard of too low cholesterol.


----------



## TerryDowning

second time for me.
he reduced my statin from 80 mg
to 40 mg about 6 weeks ago.
now down to 20 mg.


----------



## duckmilk

> Oh, there s a definite community here. A weird, wired, off the wall group of seriously deranged individuals. And that doesn t even count Tony.
> 
> The good part is that we (usually) aren t afraid to admit it and are sometimes actually even helpful and supportive to each other. The rest of the time we just give each other crap. Jump on in.
> 
> - JayT


True Jay


----------



## duckmilk

BTW, I got a (seemingly) random text message from Auggie on Monday informing me that he is not working for beacon anymore and will be communicating by email until he gets a new phone. Anyone know what that is about?
He hasn't jumped on this thread in quite a while.


----------



## DanKrager

As in August Lehman III? I haven't heard from him since he bugged out of here. I knew he had left the company and it put him in a funk so I was worried about him. I guess he's OK?

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Glad to hear Augie is ok.
TerryD, congrats. I got mine down low enough to warrant 20 mg. several years ago.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. Haven't heard from augie in awhile.

Mirepoix as in the trinity or similar? Onions, celery and bell pepper? Or something like that?

Terry, I have about 4"+ of a 6"x3/4" white bench grinding wheel I could part with. As in, you'll probably use it more than I do (I have cbn wheels now and a disc sander for everything else), so if that is what you're looking for just shoot me your address.

Edit: forgot. Can't post but a teaser since this will be a swap item but I loves my mill. This is what I imagined doing when I bought it.










JayTizzle, this came in a bag with mill tools and parts. WTF is it? Can't find it on the diagram.


----------



## JayT

No clue, Fridge. I don't recall having anything like that.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Fridge! What is it?

Auggie's text didn't say anything specific about how he is doing. I had his phone # and had talked to him a couple of times. That may have been a text he sent out to all of his contacts before the phone went away. Must have been a company phone. And yes, August McCormic Lehman III. A fine metal worker as some will recall.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done TerryD.

Yes Fridge, the trinity; the Spanish version is sofrito, Catalan version is sofregit, Italian version is Soffritto, Stef version is cow offal soup. Glad you're enjoying your mill!

JRenovation, how goes the insulating?


----------



## TheFridge

Well duck. Since it's a swap item I can't really throw it out there 

Yes tony. It is glorious.


----------



## JayT

Fridge, did you get some ball end and corner rounding end mills in that free lot of tooling?

If so, you suck!


----------



## terryR

I've seen August on FB, but not lately.

Fridge,thanks for the offer. Just found a knap-in close to me in 2 weeks, so I'll try to grab a handful there.

Super-friggin-jealous over the mill. just sayin'


----------



## terryR

Just learned yesterday that I should be "dressing" a diamond blade occassionally after using it for glass and chert. The grinding wheels are the perfect material, and I need small abrader stones for knapping. win, win










cutting up Novaculite and a broken dog food bowl for points. And the grinder wheel to use.


----------



## jmartel

> JRenovation, how goes the insulating?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Haven't started it yet. Doing it tonight through tomorrow morning since I'll be up making brisket anyway. Had to get drywall up on the TV wall first.


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, I can imagine someone throwing in a random part from something else just for the fun of imagining what happens when the package is opened….

Like the story of a factory worker who hung a washer on a string inside a car door with a note. After repeated complaints to the dealer about a rattle in the door, the mechanic took the door apart to find the washer dangling on a string and a note: "Stinker, wasn't it!"

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Jay, I did not  but I did from another sweetheart on this site  ball end only. For the roundover I used a 1/4 radius router bit in the drill chuck. Slipped a bit at first until I tightened the piss out of it. Did I mention Monday was my birthday? Yeah buddy! Victormachinery has some good deals on steel stock compared to others. Especially in smaller sizes like 1/8". I got some 1/8" O1 for marking knives gauges whatever and a 3 dbl ended endmills. 4f 3/8, 4f 1/2, and a 1/2 2f ball. Brass stock: 6' 1/2×1/2, 6' 3/16×5/8, & 3' 5/8×5/8 for 60$ish. Don't know if it was a special or what but I bought out what I could. I should be good for awhile 

Awesome terry. Well it's here if you change your mind.

Dan, I'd hunt that dude down.


----------



## JayT

So far, I've gotten material from OnlineMetals and MSC. I'll have to check out Victor.


----------



## TheFridge

Online metals has an array of stuff but it seemed pricier. Trying to figure out who has the best prices for particular sizes.


----------



## JayT

Yep. For stainless, which I'm using on my planes. OnlineMetals had the best price I could find. They don't have all sizes, though, so I was using MSC for the others, which is also where I've been buying tooling.


----------



## jmartel

I bought a couple times from Onlinemetals, but mostly because they have a local pickup that's like 10 min out of my way. A little pricey, but they also sell random lengths cheaper.


----------



## jmartel

Brisket is on at 11pm. Trying it without a water pan in the beginning to get a better bark. We'll see how it goes.

Had a coworker's brisket tonight which was damn good. Also had burnt ends. We'll see how mine compares tomorrow afternoon. Gotta save some to bring in to work on monday for him.


----------



## TheFridge

Can't say that I like a good brisket. I know. I'm a heretic.


----------



## jmartel

I like all kinds of BBQ as long as it's good. This will probably be my last brisket for a while. Will likely switch over to pork butts and ribs soon.


----------



## TheFridge

Ribs yeah.


----------



## ToddJB

Made a Part 1 on the ACME -


----------



## shampeon

That sharpening haul is pretty amazing, Todd. Hope you find good homes for all the machines you're selling.


----------



## TheFridge

You filthy bugger you


----------



## 489tad

I did a little dreaming today, and some wood working too. All in all a good day.


----------



## 489tad

I just watched Todd's video. The camera seems to love him.


----------



## jmartel

> The camera seems to love him.
> 
> - 489tad


Who doesn't?

Meat pix. Biggest point I've seen on a brisket so far. Was delicious, but I went a tad too high on the temp.


----------



## TheFridge

It does. He lost me at "cute as a button" though 

I'd tap that. At least a little piece.

Playing around


----------



## terryR

Fridge, I like it. What is it?

Man made glass,


----------



## chrisstef

Meatfest


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I just took an extra cholesterol pill after looking at all that meat.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie TOF

Terry, just playing around with using the mill to inlay is all.


----------



## chrisstef

I smell like an outhouse.

Full menu was:

Pork belly bites
Smoked short ribs
Smoked chicken wing
Smoke german sausages
Potatoes, turducken hash, eggs
Smoked brisket flat
Antipasto
Bone in ribeye


----------



## chrisstef

Killer lookin brisket jmart


----------



## bandit571

I think I just gained 5 pounds….

BTW, anyone says a Stanley #45 can't "bite" you..









Mark is from the skates ( closed up, for a 1/4" wide groove), glad it wasn't the cutter. 
This other plough plane is a tad too long for some jobs..









Made in Cincinnati, OH…in 1864.


----------



## ToddJB

Holy meats!

Nice little inlay job there Fridge.

Here you go, I do not refer to the attractiveness of buttons in this one.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guy. Just messing around.

I thought that the pointers at the bottom were for rake until you showed the pivot point. Now I have no idea.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd's gonna become a full time YouTuber now


----------



## terryR

New notching tool is awesome! Just a piece of raw O1 in a handle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, I'm really enjoying the videos, learning lots too. Thank you.

That looks fun Stef, did you survive?


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, 400 years ago you'd be considered an arms dealer


----------



## terryR

Fridge, thanks.

But, you're off by 3600 years. And, back then, everyone had a working knowledge of knapping. I seem to have above average skills, but no strength to pull a bow, or throw an atl-atl. So, I probably would've made nice tools for everyone else, and trade for food/clothing.

Very freekin similar to my life today?


----------



## terryR

for you girls,


----------



## chrisstef

> Todd, I m really enjoying the videos, learning lots too. Thank you.
> 
> That looks fun Stef, did you survive?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I made it. Cholesterol is up. Brain function is down. Mission accomplished.


----------



## JayT

> I made it. Cholesterol is up. Brain function is down. Mission accomplished.
> 
> - chrisstef


I didn't know brain function could go negative. Live and learn.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd s gonna become a full time YouTuber now
> 
> - Mosquito


We like to be called "public figures" or "social media influencers", Mos.

Ha. I'm leaving for vacation today and have to have the Stand-All crated up as soon as I get back. I wanted to get a video made on it first. Also, I'm shy 99,978 followers to make money at it.

Speaking of making money. I had 4 interviews between Thursday and Friday last week all with different companies. Hopefully one of them thought I wasn't a total crap-wad.


----------



## TheFridge

Well I tell you what Todd. You odd are drastically better without a hipster manbun. And leave the purse at home.

I'll get my wife to subscribe to your channel as well. You'll be one closer to your goal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you made it Stef.

Good luck with the hiring Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol JayT. Well played. I was certainly negative IQ on Saturday. I went too hard Friday. There's also a squirrel out there, somewhere in Litchfield County, thats just coming off a 3 day trip. Little buddy got into some cookies he shouldnt have.

Good luck Todd. Havent fapped, i mean watched, your video yet but i will tonight. Playing a little catch up here today.

Uconn hoops lands another one for 2019. Watch out if/when we start landing big men.

Patrick Mahomes …. my lawd i think i love you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Good luck on the job hunt Todd, are they all still in the same area?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, yeah, all still here in Denver. Too big of a gap just to hold out. And hopefully something could happen that could transition into a "work from home" so that if we do move the job could come too.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, good luck with the search. Also, I'm going to breakdown and get a YouTube sign on and subscribe to your feed. I spent a lot of my early years working on machinery and worked with some real butchers. I like your approach.


----------



## TheFridge

This is what you call middle of the swamp


----------



## HokieKen

Did you see this dude out there Fridge?


----------



## AnthonyReed

New digs?


----------



## TheFridge

He's from Bama. He's not from here. Otherwise he'd have white rubber shrimpin boots on. AKA Cajun Reeboks.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, thanks. You should get a youtube login, but not for my sake, there are some amazing folks on there that are offering really legit content.


----------



## woodcox

Nice Terry. Maybe some tracer rounds. Anything glow in the dark?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice meat fest everyone. I'm trying to get through the "left over" meat in the freezer before the next 1/2 beef shows up.

Good looking points Terry.

Good luck on the job search Todd, but, how can you call it a vacation when you aren't employed?


----------



## Brit

Path Edging around the two summerhouses is all concreted in now and filled with filled with scalpings. The digger and dumper arrived today and I managed to get most of the grass and weeds scraped off even though I had to stop every 5 mins to pull out more roots from the two stumps I dug up. I have to be pretty exact driving the dumper back and forth to the front of my property to dump stuff in the skip as there's only 1/2" either side of the tracks down the side of my house. I have a wall on one side and a gutter downpipe drain on the other side which is a bit of a bummer. Still it beats using a wheelbarrow and manually unloading it at the skip as the bucket on the dumper lifts and tilts. I've got these bad boys for two weeks, so it is full steam ahead until its done.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Andy! Have you ever operated one of those before? I would think the learning curve would take a while for me.


----------



## duckmilk

Just received your comment on the opener Andy. Go ahead and have a beer on me, just send me the bill ;-)


----------



## Brit

Yes Duck I've driven a mini digger before which was great and I would have loved to use one of those on this project, but access to the back of my house is tight, and only a micro digger will fit through the gap as they can go through a standard internal doorway with the roll cage folded down and the tracks on their minimum width setting.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Andy.

Todd, I just watched your video. Of the numerous adjustments who's purpose you were unsure of, do you suppose one adjusts the depth of the grinding wheel? As it the wheel wears out, I would think you could adjust it to keep the grinding even until you have to attach a replacement wheel. Just thinking. Great job keeping your presentation absent of UMMM's ;-)

Edit: Is youtube owned by Google?


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, I didn't think of that, but I'm sure there is. Playing with that guy without a real manual makes the head hurt.

Good news. I just received an offer from a company, and should know from two more this week. This company wants me to start next Monday - not messing around. I put a bit of pressure on the other two to get back to me asap.


----------



## jmartel

> Edit: Is youtube owned by Google?
> 
> - duckmilk


Yes, Google took it over a few years ago.

T-dawg, great news. Staying in the local area? I know you were looking to move.

I want to buy one of those mini-excavators. Just so I can dig holes in my hard and fill in other holes for fun.


----------



## TheFridge

I can drive an excavator like an extension of my soul. Unless it has iso controls. Then my soul gets retarded and you better stand back.

So. I was running late getting to the post office to ship something. Cuttting it close and then this. Tree across the road and no easy cut through.










Took the pic to show the buyer I at least tried.

The half dozen cars in front of this lady turned around in the road haphazardly which left just us. And I could see what the issue was. Shortly after I took this pic she eased up about halfway to the tree. Finished her Facebook post. Then soed up and rammed the tree!










And just rammed the frickin tree! It was awesome! If it wasn't some idiot on a cell phone I'd feel bad but I had to ride behind her for a couple miles and it wasn't fun. Still sucks to be her.

FYI I'm on the road more than half the workday. I absolutely. Hate. Hate. Hate people on their phone driving slow and leaving huge gaps. Kills me.










Friggin nuts


----------



## terryR

^awesome, Fridge. Wish it were a video. Fail Army material right there.

Congrats on almost getting a job, Todd! And you are still in CO, right?


----------



## terryR

If you can't dodge it, ram it, huh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to seeing the transformation Andy. Thank you for the pictures.

HAHAH! She forgot that she didn't have a push bumper on her car? What the eff? That's amazing. It's cool that you got to see that, I'm pretty sure it's good luck. Agreed, speed up and close the gap or let me by.

Nice, that was quick Todd.


----------



## Brit

I can't believe she rammed the tree. LOL. Fuggin' crazy. Where I live you run the gauntlet driving through the New Forest early in the morning after a storm. If it aint deer, badgers, foxes, wild pigs, ponies or trees in your way, it's crazy drivers going too fast for the conditions. A couple of weeks ago I came across a car on it's roof with five teenagers standing there just looking at the car like it was something to be proud of. Numpties.


----------



## HokieKen

> I can t believe she rammed the tree. LOL. Fuggin crazy. Where I live you run the gauntlet driving through the New Forest early in the morning after a storm. If it aint deer, badgers, foxes, wild pigs, ponies or trees in your way, it s crazy drivers going too fast for the conditions. A couple of weeks ago I came across a car on it s roof with five teenagers standing there just looking at the car like it was something to be proud of. *Numpties*.
> 
> - Brit


Well, I have a new favorite insult…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Feels like a Thursday in here.

Old house next door met it's (timely) demise.










Salvaged all I could and then some, gave the rest back to Mother Erf via Landfill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are you going to plant some trees over there?


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, are there plans for a new house?

Andy, I can't believe you put in that labor with the tree when you had access to that equipment.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya on the ISO controls Fridge. Im used to the john deere style, flip me over to cat controls and i might as well be blindfolded. Most of the machines now can be changed over.

Glad you got to make out with some goodies Smitty.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah terry. Wish it was a video 

I still can't believe she did that. Neither could the cars on the other side of the tree. Craziness.

Yeah I'm a tard on a Deere. Luckily, we have a bobcat mini ex and rent them too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Plans are to build two 'Granny Shacks,' or houses that fit on 50'x120' lots, somewhere around 900 to 1,000SF.


----------



## JayT

Life with DRO is so much better than life wthout.










That is all, carry on.


----------



## theoldfart

^I think he likes it!

I wonder if it would work on my post drill?


----------



## TheFridge

Hell yeah it would Kev 

Sweet jay. I'm still learning to operate a DRO. I'm trying to create a a workspace with its points at night so I can get in there after work and just dial into the points. Hell. Even just having a simple readout makes a huge difference.


----------



## DanKrager

Here ya go.

DanK


----------



## shampeon

Under the "happy wife happy life" dictum, getting full shop/garage storage installed. 









Working out the layout. Everything except the bandsaw will be at 35" high, same as my workbench.









I'll put in a small outfeed/assembly table.

Dust collector will be outside in a lean-to, with inlets through the wall and over to the RAS, table saw, and bandsaw. I think I'm going to put a line/blastgate under the RAS cabinet at floor level so I can just sweep over to the pipe.


----------



## TheFridge

I was gonna say something but forgot.

And the endmill holders suck jayt. Way too much runout. Should've gotten a collet set


----------



## JayT

> I was gonna say something but forgot.
> 
> - TheFridge


Story of my life, man.

Serious shop envy, Ian. Love to have the space and storage that it looks like you're going to be working with. (It would probably help if I was much more organized and purged crap more often, but we're going with the space and storage idea, instead)


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, I'm excited for it. It'll still be a smallish shop, as it's part of a garage. But that makes getting the storage and height-consistent counters all the more important.

I'm also looking forward to seeing Smitty's progress on his new Granny Shacks. That guy always makes the right decision.


----------



## JayT

> And the endmill holders suck jayt. Way too much runout. Should've gotten a collet set
> 
> - TheFridge


Never used an endmill holder, so can't really relate. No more milling than I'm doing, changing collets is not really a big hassle, so guess it's a good thing I went that route.


----------



## jmartel

Need a router table in my life. Debating as to building vs buying for the top and fence. Buying an already set up top, fence, and plate or lift is super expensive. But then again, time is at a premium nowadays.


----------



## TheFridge

All my endmills are 3/8 or 1/2 shank. I was told Hardinge are the way to go. About as much as a cheap set from LMS.

I'm putting some needle thrust bearings on x and y axis. See if I can get a little backlash out. A little. Still need to find some 5/8-16 acme nuts. May try to buy a tap and make some. Interested in a couple freebies if I do and have extra?


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Under the "happy wife happy life" dictum, getting full shop/garage storage installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working out the layout. Everything except the bandsaw will be at 35" high, same as my workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll put in a small outfeed/assembly table.
> 
> Dust collector will be outside in a lean-to, with inlets through the wall and over to the RAS, table saw, and bandsaw. I think I m going to put a line/blastgate under the RAS cabinet at floor level so I can just sweep over to the pipe.
> 
> - shampeon


I can't figure out why woodworkers talk about venting exterior, unless they put the DC unit outside also.it mattered in the Las Vegas heat as much as it does in the northwest where I am now. I think this is a good choice on your part Ian.


----------



## Hammerthumb

So I have a co-worker that is clearing some of her property about 30 miles west of Seattle. She ran across a few trees that she wanted me to look at. They range from 100ft tall to about 3ft. If anyone knows anything about American Chestnut, please chime in. I might start another thread, but I seam to remember someone on this thread talking about this species. Here are a couple of pictures of leaves, pods, and nuts:



















It looks like American Chestnut to me, but arborist efforts to populate the northwest did not start until somewhere on in the 1990s, and these trees are 100ft tall, which is about as big as they grow. They live to be about 200-250 years, so that would mean that these trees are only about the middle of their life.

Does anyone know of a similar species that would grow in the northwest? I can't fathom these being American Chestnut. We have some samples we are going to send over to UW forestry dept. to see what they say.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Gotta change my tag line as I'm not in LV anymore.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Paul! I love me some dang Chestnuts )

Chances are it's Chinese Chestnut or a hybrid of Chinese and some other variety. Sending samples is the right path. LJ LazyMan (Nathan) knows his trees and might be able to share some knowledge. Not sure if he follows this thread…


----------



## JayT

You know me, Fridge, I'd never turn down a freebie from you. There is quite a bit of backlash in the stock set-up. Was a PITA accounting for it when counting turns. Bothers me a lot less with the DRO, though.

Helps if all your endmills have the same shank to cut down on collet changes. I have a set of collets, so don't worry about it. I read all these things about how this brand or that are really good for accessories and then look at prices and decide that my inexpensive imports are just fine for the work I'm doing. I don't need to spend more on a rotary table than the mill cost, nothing I'm making is that critical.


----------



## 489tad

> Need a router table in my life. Debating as to building vs buying for the top and fence. Buying an already set up top, fence, and plate or lift is super expensive. But then again, time is at a premium nowadays.
> 
> - jmartel


JDecisionsdecisions, I have in a Bench Dog router fence and universal router plate that belonged to a friend that I can let you have on the cheap if you decide to build.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Ian, it'll be next year before we start the build(s) as we need final plans and builder. Zoning is done, that's a good thing.


----------



## bandit571

Late night saw work, last night..









Something a bit different from the Disston stuff..


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, will they be spec houses or the beginnings of a family compound.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One sell, one rent is the plan.


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe the LJ Galoot Hostel


----------



## TheFridge

I need a 3/8. Most the ones I use have 3/8. The big ones are 1/2 but I have t used but one of 2 that size. It's just annoying. Sounds like a jointer with a high knife.

Pops is supposed to have a stand made for me. I'll be able to hog some stuff off with that attached.


----------



## ToddJB

Welp. It's official. I accepted a role today. Starts Monday. I'm pumped.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Todd. Congrats buddy!


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Todd! You do know that means you have to go to work Monday though, right? :-/


----------



## DanKrager

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Todd! Right on man.


----------



## shampeon

Nice, Todd. Get that paper.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Great news Todd!


----------



## TheFridge

I'm trying to work something in about man buns and unemployment but it's not working.

So.

Congrats? 

Edit: winter is coming

Edit edit: right after fall


----------



## AnthonyReed

So this Friday thing, it's good!


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Todd. Hope this one is less drama and better leadership.


----------



## BillWhite

Great to hear about the new hire Todd. Now, it is all up to you. Show 'em what ya have to offer.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Todd. Sticking in the CO area still? I knew you were looking at moving to NC or similar.

Smoked some chicken last night for dinner. I'm a big fan of how it only takes like 2 hours to do. Got a Pork Shoulder for Sunday.


----------



## terryR

Happy, happy, Toddster!

Still hard for me to enjoy chicken. All I can see is 1/2 an animal with most of the feathers removed. yuck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Delicious succulent animal. Plus eggs.

You don't mind seeing your Oreos half dressed out, why all the hate for the poultry? That's racist.


----------



## terryR

My sincere apologies, BroT.

I suppose my loating is based on how many chickens we have running free here. In the front yard, in the street, they poop on the hottub cover. They eat food left out for the cats. They poop on the lawnmower's seat. Goodness, make me stop….

And ducks are the most filthy creathures that live, I'm pretty sure. I have to scrub the filth from their water buckets every other day, or it builds up.

Lucky for me, we are talking seriously of moving!


----------



## AnthonyReed

... those damn dirty ducks!!


----------



## terryR

Oh, you should see the way they follow me around! A dozen white ducks wallwoing in a group; happy to go anywhere Terry goes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's the gods punishing you for all your sins.


----------



## terryR

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
brother, you know me well.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, great news.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks fellers.

Jmart, yes, Denver for now. We are still tentatively planning on NC in the spring summer, it that was too long of an unemployment gap. Not sure if this job will be able to go with me, but it will definitely be good have the pay check til that time.


----------



## woodcox

Lol, Terry. They are supposed to be raised suspended in nets. Maybe a white robe and staff get up for your flock until you move. Give the neighbors something to talk about.

Good news, Todd. Is vaca still on?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, we get back Sunday morning.


----------



## bandit571

> Lol, Terry. They are supposed to be raised suspended in nets. Maybe a white robe and staff get up for your flock until you move. Give the neighbors something to talk about.
> 
> Good news, Todd. Is vaca still on?
> 
> - woodcox


Or…just call them Hobbits…and wear a Gray Robe?


----------



## Brit

I'm a bit late, but well done Todd. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Todd!

(now you're not latest, Andy)

Shop Pic:


----------



## bandit571

A little toasty?


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, did you do that with a handsaw? LOL. Maybe I should have some of those meds…..

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Those be Smitty's woodies….


----------



## DanKrager

My bad.

Gotta go set up for a craft show tomorrow, and then tomorrow evening load up my big sander that sold this morning!

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walnut rough cuts on the table saw. Could not care less about those marks.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats on the job Todd.

Now I am last.

What are you making Smitty? Since walnut is invloved I feel it will be fancy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I can pull it off, this:


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Very elegant…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know, right? Definitely outta my wheelhouse.


----------



## 489tad

Great news Todd!








I'm trying to finish this for the weekend. It's a portiable/lightweight tack box for my daughter.

Smitty you can knock that out no sweat.

Terry funny with the chickens and ducks


----------



## TheFridge

That's what wheelhouses are for smitty. To step out of them and perform like a baller. You got it.

Current project until some more stock comes in. Marking gauge head. Will cut 01 stock for the blade tonight. Haven't cut tool steel with it yet so we will see how it performs. Only 1/8 think so it shouldn't be too bad.



















Jayt, can you post a link to the portaband vertical mounting table please kind sir.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotch, scotch, scotch. Scotch in my belly.


----------



## jmartel

> Scotch, scotch, scotch. Scotch in my belly.
> 
> - chrisstef


I always figured you were more of a Zima kind of guy.


----------



## TheFridge

With jolly ranchers


----------



## JayT

> Haven't cut tool steel with it yet so we will see how it performs. Only 1/8 think so it shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Jayt, can you post a link to the portaband vertical mounting table please kind sir.
> 
> - TheFridge


I've done O1. It's kind of a pain to machine, but doable with light cuts.

Table I got was from SWAG Off Road. Make sure to check model fit. I got a 4.0, which only works with Milwaukee. It's been a very good investment.


----------



## TheFridge

> Haven't cut tool steel with it yet so we will see how it performs. Only 1/8 think so it shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Jayt, can you post a link to the portaband vertical mounting table please kind sir.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I ve done O1. It s kind of a pain to machine, but doable with light cuts.
> 
> Table I got was from SWAG Off Road. Make sure to check model fit. I got a 4.0, which only works with Milwaukee. It s been a very good investment.
> 
> - JayT


Sweet. Looked at it before but didn't see it's value until now. Hell. If it's simply enough I might try to build me one. My vertical bandsaw consists of a bandsaw, leaning against the belt/disc sander and a vise.


----------



## TheFridge

Progress. Thinking about making a handful of these. Not sure about the body yet.


----------



## chrisstef

> With jolly ranchers
> 
> - TheFridge


Skittles. And codiene. White girl wasted, lean style.


----------



## terryR

Lovely, Fridge. I'm coming over to your place this weekend to play; bringing bronze and tool steel.

Purple Obsidian,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmmm! Skittles and codeine!


----------



## TheFridge

My kinda girl Stef  I'm like. So like. Wasted and stuff.

Terry, I know you've seen one of those loopy infills. I'd love to do a block plane like that.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Todd!!


----------



## OleGrump

Been working on making a rolling stand for my Dewalt 745. Using some 2 X 2 1/2 lumber from the crate in which my lawn tractor was delivered. (The disassembled sides of which have only been floating around the garage for a year and a half now ) That will stop me having to put it on and take it off the Workmate. It's been unusually humid for September here in Maryland, so that's slowed down the work. Trying to get it done between the "Honey-Dos." (Why can't you plant your own damned mums…..?)

Also been doing a little hunting at yard sales. Just got me a B&D 3/8 variable speed electric drill with key AND a spoke shave for five dollars this morning. Right down the street from me. Last weekend, I bought an angled steel aquarium stand for three bucks. The lady started telling me about more fish supplies when I politely told her I planned to mount a jig saw on it. Another guy who was browsing over heard me and said "What a great idea! Or you could use it for your chop saw!" As I was carrying it away, the guy was asking the lady if she had another one she was willing to sell. Always keeping the old eyes and old mind open. Ya never know what you might find that can be useful in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge. Tell grump how you deal with planting mums for your wife.


----------



## summerfi

Dang, I can't believe I just scanned nearly 300 posts to catch up on this thread. Some strong work going on, and lots bizarre crap as usual. I notice that new guy didn't stick around long once he got to know y'all. Congrats to those who had successes. So sorry to those who didn't.

I just got back from the war…err I mean the fire…in Utah. It was a good fire as fires go. We had 6000 people evacuated for 10 days, but never lost a home. We had 2000 people at one of our public meetings. That's huge. When we got to the fire everyone was mad. When we left they all loved us. I'd call it a win. I've done little else but fires since early June. No woodworking, tool making, or anything like that. I'm hoping fire season is over now, but with the climate changes in recent years they now call it fire year instead of fire season. December is the only month I've never been on a fire.

I have a lot of saw work lined up for the winter, but first I have some other projects to complete. I'm getting a new asphalt driveway in about a week, weather permitting. I'm also working on finishing off a room in the upstairs of my shop. Lots of other stuff didn't get done this summer, but there's always next year, right?

Terry, your arrowheads are works of art. You need an agent to help step up your marketing. You could be making big bucks by selling them to rich guys who want to outdo their buddies. There's a worldwide high end market for the kind of art you make.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef I bury them roots up  I cut grass. I don't plant. I destroy. I do not create.


----------



## bandit571

getting close..









Fixed shelf above the heater is installed….maybe another week to go on this…


----------



## woodcox

Your work here is much appreciated, Bob. Thank you, sir. My wife's aunt was one of the evacuated. I hate that this is the norm now out here. Salt lake air is bad enough already.

Word fridge. I can't grow bamboo. Looks like the mill is a lot of fun.

That one is very cool, Terry. I have in-laws in Wyoming that find them in the yard after it rains. They have at least a hundered of them in frames on the walls of their home. Her step mom found one of her best sitting in a lawn chair digging around with her toes at near by lake. Is there anything that glows in the dark? Tracer rounds would go like hot cakes.


----------



## 489tad

Supporting our local Division 3 football team.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. I try hard to improve my skills

woodcox, we live in a similar location. I'm 100% certain the Ancients knapped here in masses. We have a cave with constant water supply, and the land has too many deer. Everywhere I've dug 16" into the soil, I find a layer made of thousands of tiny chips; exactly the same shape chips I make. Exact. I'm sure they congregated here for knap-ins.

Bob, trying to improve my skills now. Facebook has been an awesome resource for more knowledge, and inspiration. I dunno what you're talking about with some worldwide need for stone points, bro. When I set up my canopy to sell, most folks say, "Yeah, we find those on our farm, too" 

One from yesterday with one good notch…


----------



## ToddJB

Just got back from my wife's aunt's lake house in South Carolina.

Uncle is an old car gear head. He has a thing for Pontiacs. He has a GTO, Firdbird, Calatina wagon, but when they let us have a date night, I pick the Cadillac.

'64 DeVil, '84 wife


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## 489tad

^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are great shots Todd! Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

JTired. Took out the rest of the fireplace today. Still need to patch in the ceiling and the floor but the hard part is done. I'll grab photos tomorrow. Have photos from diving yesterday to go through as well. Wolf eels and nudis.


----------



## TheFridge

Nudis!

Pimp todd.


----------



## rad457

> Just got back from my wife s aunt s lake house in South Carolina.
> 
> Uncle is an old car gear head. He has a thing for Pontiacs. He has a GTO, Firdbird, Calatina wagon, but when they let us have a date night, I pick the Cadillac.
> 
> 64 DeVil, 84 wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Never fails to amaze me that some of us less than handsome (but pretty Handy) Men can find such Beautiful Wifes?


----------



## JayT

> Just got back from my wife s aunt s lake house in South Carolina.
> 
> Uncle is an old car gear head. He has a thing for Pontiacs. He has a GTO, Firdbird, Calatina wagon, but when they let us have a date night, I pick the Cadillac.
> 
> 64 DeVil, 84 wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Date night in that Caddy make you feel like the movie License to Drive?

Wait, are you even old enough to remember that movie?


----------



## terryR

Love the rear fins on that Caddy. More steel.


----------



## chrisstef

Lil bench seat action eh Todd. Nice!


----------



## terryR

here's one,










only 6mm thick at the thickest section. 8 times as wide. That. is over my skill level.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^"one" being a found one?


----------



## terryR

no way, Tony. I made that one.

Although I suppose my hands look dirty from digging in the soil.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flat and wide just as Shane likes um.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad Toddy is employed again. Didn't want to see him auction off his machines or lumber stash.

Had quite a haul of black walnut yesterday. Big stuff. Stef's been known to drool on my wood… so here ya go.

6×6 posts. 2.5×16" slabs









2.5×13". Got a bed design in mind for these.


----------



## jmartel

Holy hell. I need some 6×6 walnut in my life.


----------



## chrisstef

Once its all built we'll test it for sturdiness Rojo.


----------



## MJClark

> Just got back from my wife s aunt s lake house in South Carolina.
> 
> Uncle is an old car gear head. He has a thing for Pontiacs. He has a GTO, Firdbird, Calatina wagon, but when they let us have a date night, I pick the Cadillac.
> 
> 64 DeVil, 84 wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


There is so much right with this picture…


----------



## bhog

> Just got back from my wife s aunt s lake house in South Carolina.
> 
> Uncle is an old car gear head. He has a thing for Pontiacs. He has a GTO, Firdbird, Calatina wagon, but when they let us have a date night, I pick the Cadillac.
> 
> 64 DeVil, 84 wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick the 84 Wifey. Would destroy!!
> 
> - ToddJB





> Just got back from my wife s aunt s lake house in South Carolina.
> 
> Uncle is an old car gear head. He has a thing for Pontiacs. He has a GTO, Firdbird, Calatina wagon, but when they let us have a date night, I pick the Cadillac.
> 
> 64 DeVil, 84 wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## bhog

Lol. Kinda botched that reply but it's in there.


----------



## ShaneA

Ha ha Hog, swings in with "destroy".


----------



## bigblockyeti

Which lake were you on? The palms and long pier to the dock looks coastal.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. The squirrel master from left field.


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing like a picture of a spouse to bring Bhog out of retirement.

Yeti, they're on the south side of Lake Murray. Gilbert, SC


----------



## duckmilk

> Nothing like a picture of a spouse to bring Bhog out of retirement.
> 
> - ToddJB


Hahaha! Well said!


----------



## duckmilk

> here's one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 6mm thick at the thickest section. 8 times as wide. That. is over my skill level.
> 
> - terryR


Evidently, NOT!


----------



## terryR

Duck, just saying that doesn't happen very often in my work. For the most part, I have "plateaued" at 5:1. And I need to break a lot of rock to improve so that I regularly crank out stuff like that above. That piece was heat-treated so perfectly that is just knapped itself. 

a piece of crazy glass from today,


----------



## bandit571

Used to be an Orange Crush bottle?


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats on the new funding source for the shop


----------



## jmartel

Ladder is where the fireplace used to be. Wall behind that is coming out as well.










The ceiling tiles are seeming to be impossible to source, so I need to make my own. There's nothing behind them so I can't just put up drywall and pull down the existing ones.


----------



## jmartel

Jwife and a Wolf Eel










Tons of nudis for Fridge. Each white blob is a nudi.










Wolf Eel in its den.










New Nudi that I haven't seen before next to an Anenome tucked up in it's foreskin


----------



## terryR

> Used to be an Orange Crush bottle?
> 
> - bandit571


nah, it's crazy man-made glass.

expect to see some of this in a week or so,


----------



## AnthonyReed

That kind of sucks about the drop ceiling JNoChoice. Nice pictures, thanks for keeping updated on the renovation work.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, reminds me of the early 90's stuff with crazy colors and lightning bolt patterns.



> That kind of sucks about the drop ceiling JNoChoice. Nice pictures, thanks for keeping updated on the renovation work.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's not terrible, but it's another thing that I wasn't expecting to pop up. Gotta make tiles to fill in about 50-60sqft of ceiling before I can finish that up and re-insulate the ceiling.


----------



## chrisstef

What are they, 1'x3' tiles, JMart? If you can pull any info off the back of the tile (if there is any) i can reach out to couple of guys if you need. Is that a spline ceiling or are they glued to some substrate?


----------



## jmartel

16"x32"x1/2". 3/4" strapping going across the joists that they are nailed into. Didn't see any info on the back of the one I pulled down yesterday. The stuff is basically made out of smooth soundboard insulation. I was just going to buy some 4×8 sheets of that and batch out a bunch.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotcha. The old homosote panels on furring strips. That is an oddball size. Git er done buddy.


----------



## jmartel

Also rushing to get the wall not seen in the photo painted so I can get the heat pump put back up. Got it insulated, sheetrocked, and then primed it last night. Need to get that working before the temperatures drop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JNoIsulationPhoto


----------



## Brit

Digging, dumping, digging, dumping. Grab lorry comes and takes it away, rinse and repeat. I'll post an update photo in a couple of days so you guys can see the hole I've dug myself into.


----------



## DanKrager

Jtilemaker, here is where you might just have to buy a new tool! Stanley made planes for cutting and shaping this cranky stuff. There's a name for them, but I can't think of it right now.

Just trying to enable. My role in life, ya know.

DanK


----------



## JayT

Dan, you talking about fibreboard planes?


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, there's a link on the name word in my post too. Thought of it within the edit window! (I get a memory sticker!)

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, I could've used your machinery, my back is sore!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good Kev. Tough work, that.


----------



## duckmilk

> Terry, reminds me of the early 90 s stuff with crazy colors and lightning bolt patterns.
> 
> - jmartel


Ah, you weren't around in the 60's.
I've said this before, but you amaze me with all you do. How does your wife keep up with you?

If you can teach yourself to sharpen saws, do a lengthy blog about it and dig a tree stump out by hand, I'm pretty sure you can handle this Andy


----------



## theoldfart

Heading to Big Sur tomorrow for a few days. We need to get out and hike.

Sunset near our house









See ya!


----------



## Brit

Great work Kev. That is back-breaking work.

Duck - I'll get it done, but I could do with a couple of extra days before I have to go back to work. It just means we will have to hire the machines again to finish it ready for the concrete form work.


----------



## DLK

Guess where I am.


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty sure it's near water.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ding.


----------



## DLK

Here is a little hint. I took and posted the picture in the morning of October 4.


----------



## TheFridge

> Pretty sure it's near water.
> 
> - theoldfart


Facing southeast around 9-10 o'clock.


----------



## jmartel

> Here is a little hint. I took and posted the picture in the morning of October 4.
> 
> - Combo Prof


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Sentinel_Island ?

Just watch out you don't end up as a snack.


----------



## jmartel

> I ve said this before, but you amaze me with all you do. How does your wife keep up with you?
> 
> - duckmilk


Helps to be young and without kids. She usually gets dragged along whether she likes it or not. Really though, she help out every chance she gets. Last night we had to get the chimney flue pieces down that were left up in the attic. Heavy sonuvabitches. Probably 100 lbs each piece. Rigged up a bit of a rope system and assisted while she helped it down the ladder taking most of the weight.

Got tiles made last night, just need to install the furring strips and then can close off the living room ceiling. One more coat of paint and then the heat pump can be installed, which is good since it was in the 40's this morning outside.


----------



## DLK

> Pretty sure it's near water.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Facing southeast around 9-10 o'clock.
> 
> - TheFridge


Facing northeast . Time is pretty close I am 15 hours ahead of TheFridge.


----------



## DLK

> Here is a little hint. I took and posted the picture in the morning of October 4.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Sentinel_Island ?
> 
> Just watch out you don t end up as a snack.
> 
> - jmartel


Your off by 8,008 km north west


----------



## DLK

View out side my apartment window










30 degrees NE

Cut out of the metal wall in the picture on the right says Convict Lumber Yard .
Picture on the left is of Customs house (now a restaurant).


----------



## duckmilk

> Cut out of the metal wall in the picture on the right says Convict Lumber Yard .
> 
> - Combo Prof


Is that where you learned woodworking?


----------



## DLK

LOL. Nah mate is in me blood.


----------



## terryR

Shop Laws, No.1

A bench in motion will continue in motion in the same direction and same speed until acted upon by some outside force.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well that was fun.

It's Thursday, quiet down.


----------



## bandit571

Different kind of bevels..


















Raised panels…


----------



## 489tad

Hinges are in. I need to size and edge the top. Stain and seal. My daughter can finally have her tack box. Up next a Morris chair.

Terry the glass points are sweet. Bandit I like the panel work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fantastic Dan.


----------



## terryR

I'll second that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Third it.


----------



## chrisstef

Dropping in for a fourth.

Work. Holy hell, its kickin my ass.

Carry on with your Thursday boys.


----------



## DLK

Serious rain and wind plagues me down under. May have to stay indoors this week.


----------



## duckmilk

Adding a fifth to that.

Ah, are you in aussie land Don? Was curious about your previous response.

Turning 65 tomorrow. I feel like 40 +/- and act like I'm 30 something. Knees, hips, and back don't hurt and I'm not on any prescription meds. I have no clue why. Maybe beer and red meat have something to do with it.


----------



## ToddJB

But what age do you look like?

Happy early birthday.


----------



## theoldfart

Happy B'day Duck. Welcome to the old(not really) geezers club!


----------



## duckmilk

> But what age do you look like?
> 
> Happy early birthday.
> 
> - ToddJB


About the same as when we met Todd. Moustache and chin whiskers are greying, but the hair on my head is still the same color. Down to 172 lbs for the last half year so, a little thinner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Birthday Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

Thank you guys. My wife is gone to some horsey riding event, so it's just me and my dog taking care of the rest of the horses. (I may sneak down to the bar tomorrow night. They even let me bring my dog in.)


----------



## DLK

> Adding a fifth to that.
> 
> Ah, are you in aussie land Don? Was curious about your previous response.


Yes I am a month in Newcastle, doing a little maths research.


----------



## 489tad

Happy Birthday Duck! Out drinking with the dog sounds fun.


----------



## DLK

Good on you Duck. 2 more years for me and I'll join you in the club.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday duckberg!


----------



## terryR

Happy, happy, Duck. My wife is also at some horse event this weekend, so I'm feeding the goats, pigs, and birds. Gonna chip rock all weekend!


----------



## jmartel

Happy Bday, Duck. Have a steak and enjoy the day.


----------



## jmartel

Got most of the ceiling panels up last night. Still have a bit to go. Had to make an unscheduled trip to big orange which took some time away. I'll finish that up tonight, then tomorrow will be taking out the last course of blocks in the fireplace below the floor, framing it up, and closing that up. Then we can give everything a good cleaning and go back to working on the walls.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for all the bd wishes everyone.

Jgetrdone, nice progress. Is there an end to this project in the, let's say, next decade?


----------



## jmartel

I hope so, Duck. Plan is to do the living room and office this winter, and then take a break for a while before the Kitchen since that will be pricey. Doing it all in cash and I refuse to take a loan out, so I gotta build up some money again.


----------



## bandit571

Panels are for the doors on this…









Open area in the middle is for an electric fire place insert….


----------



## chrisstef

That looks good bandit.


----------



## jmartel

All finished up. Now Jwife has to prime it, then caulk the joints, then paint the whole ceiling.


----------



## DLK

Watched this fellow sharpen his knife on a Japanese wet stone, while waiting for my fish and chips take away:










Never seen that in the states.


----------



## Brit

This made me laugh, but not as much as the price. I've added it to my watchlist because I'm intrigued to see if there is anyone willing to pay £7,750.00 for a very large quantity of rusty asylum keys. I'm thinking not, but maybe the seller knows something I don't about rusty keys.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE-Large-Quantity-Boxed-Antique-Vintage-Various-Numbered-Asylum-Keys/173519946762?hash=item286698440a:g:r7sAAOSwe25bBCV5


----------



## terryR

must be the same guy bidding on my notch. 
I'm not trying to sell the point, just the one good notch,










five$


----------



## duckmilk

Looks cool Bandit!

Looks like he might have some other sharpening stuff in the bucket underneath the counter Don.

Oops Terry.

Check this out:

https://www.nebotools.com/p/GLOW/524


----------



## DLK

> Looks cool Bandit!
> 
> Looks like he might have some other sharpening stuff in the bucket underneath the counter Don.
> 
> Oops Terry.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> https://www.nebotools.com/p/GLOW/524
> 
> - duckmilk


Looks like in the bucket are more things to sharpen . The pan to his right holds water that he dribbles on to the stone.


----------



## JayT

Upgrade for the mill today. Was getting far to frustrated with the rotary table, so went to a 6in Vertex. No comparison, ~10lbs vs 50lbs, way smoother.










Then had to make a jig to fit









So I could make a screw cap for the latest plane build










Question/poll for the SOTS gang. I've been doing this screw for caps.










Today I also did a lower profile one to see how it would look.










What do you guys think looks better, tall or short?


----------



## ToddJB

Short


----------



## bandit571

Short..


----------



## ShaneA

Short


----------



## chrisstef

Short.


----------



## shampeon

Too, $hort.


----------



## JayT

Well, this looks like its going to be a landslide. I like the short, but also like that the taller one is just more substantial and has a sense of gravitas. Might be too much for the streamlined plane, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Tall, more surface area to grip. And it looks better.


----------



## DLK

Let someone with arthritis try it and see which they like.


----------



## JayT

> Let someone with arthritis try it and see which they like.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Give me a few years and I'll let you know.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice JayT. A good rotary table is worth the cabbage if you use it a lot. Short screw looks better. The tall one monkeys around with the symmetry of the "V" notch I think.


----------



## shampeon

Got most of the shop packed today in prep for the Drywallining, which means the big stuff goes in a Pod for a month until the cabinets are installed.

The Good: Pruning, organizing, inventorying.

The Bad: No woodwork therapy for a month.

The Ugly: a shellac container apparently leaked and drained sometime in the last week on the back of a shelf, pooling on the floor into a viscous slurry of pine needles (blown in from cracks in the garage door), fiberglass (nesting bits from the half-open wall from a now-deceased rodent that got into the boiler closet), and rodent poop.

What is hantavirus + fiberglass lung? I hope I don't find out. I cleaned it up with a paint scraper, wearing my dust mask, rubber gloves, etc. Now to relax and roofie myself so I scrub these memories clean.


----------



## terryR

^yuck.

Sounds like the aluminum foil roaster pan that I was using to hold Evaporust. I just slid it under my table when not in use, out of sight and mind. After noticing a foul smell for a week or so, I finally found a handful of dead and melting rats in that pan. super disgusting.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Tall, more surface area to grip. And it looks better.
> 
> - theoldfart


Us old guys appreciate the tall one.

Ian - I have had the same happen with gallon cans of shellac (Sealcoat). Now when I buy it, I transfer to smaller glass jars, or plastic containers. Don't know why it happens with Shellac, and not poly or lacquer.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, it was a quart can of Bullseye Sealcoat. Hmm, wonder what the problem is with their cans? The DNA dissolving the seam? Second time it happened to me, now that I think about it. The first there wasn't much in it, and I thought it was a fluke.

I'll be doing the same thing with mason jars from now on, Paul.

Terry: let's start a support group.


----------



## Mosquito

I do the same as Paul, transfer to glass jars. I've had the same thing happen with the Seal Coat. (twice, once in my plastic finish drawer, and once on the fake-cork tile floor in the kitchenette shop… Neither were fun)


----------



## duckmilk

Hm, I didn't know evaporust would attract and kill rats. I guess that is something to do with it when it has served its intended purpose.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It was this.










Then this.










Used this to sew grass.










And with help from wife and daughter, finished the day looking for rain.


----------



## theoldfart

Good job, croquet court up next?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's flat enough for that. And yes, the bedspring-pulled-behind-the-mower was the key piece in getting the ground prep'd for seeding. Worked like a charm.


----------



## theoldfart

Did you role it after seeding?


----------



## JayT

> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


That brings back memories. Bedspring behind a mower was how we used to prep the infield before baseball games in small towns where I played and coached.


----------



## terryR

holy ish. A handheld seed spreader. I haven't seen one of those in 40 years.


----------



## ShaneA

I am a little disappointed the spreader was not marked with a SW. lol


----------



## MrRon

I used to go camping when the family was growing up. We camped mostly in northern California, usually by a lake. We used to visit Trinity, Shasta and Whiskytown lakes. We moved from San Francisco (Marin County) to Burney, (60 miles east of Redding) and lived there for 2 years before going to Mississippi as our final destination. I worked there for 10 years in shipbuilding and am now retired. The great thing is; our children now in their 40's, live next door in their own little nest. We are a very close family and it is steadily growing to include 4 grand children (2 of each) and 3 great grandchildren, with more on the way. Our children all have good jobs with one in the Air Force and another ready to join up. No drugs, no criminal records and a good basic education. I don't know what I did in life, but I seem to have done something right. God blessed us alright.


----------



## theoldfart

No. 5 vs wooden plane stop










This is why I avoid metal dogs and stops, they are rough on cutters!


----------



## terryR

Need to order a few of those red oak plane stops from you, Ol' Fart

Here, I'm trying to make shavings from Palm with any plane. No luck cleaning up tearout on this funky wood. Even LN and infilled planes failed.


----------



## jmartel

This is what I was working on this weekend. Newest cruise boat for Lindblad/National Geographic. Should be delivered and going into service in November. Costa Rica in the winter, Alaska in the Summer. Crazy expensive though, like $10k a pop.


----------



## JayT

Looks like the #5 won, Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, I just glued it back up. I need to get my sharpening stuff set up, this hickory does not play well with a dull cutter. Wound up using my mitre plane to finish it up.


----------



## theoldfart

After repairing the stop I decided to reduce the diameter of the dogs on the stop making it less fussy about lining up the dog holes.










Now it's much easier to deploy.

Edit, Terry, is that a LV bench stop?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is there such a thing as golden oak? So, i've got a couple stray pcs of lumber. Looks golden brown in situ, almost like chestnut. Heavy too.










Planed an edge, still golden brown but it's got the medulliary (?) rays of qs oak.










So, Fridge, what subspecies of alder do I have? (Edit: guess it could be red oak, but it's not like any I've seen before.)


----------



## bandit571

English?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is that a thing? Hmmm…

Edit: Wow, another goofball blocked me. Another win! ;-)


----------



## bandit571

English Oak..aka…Brown Oak..


----------



## ToddJB

> Edit: Wow, another goofball blocked me. Another win! ;-)
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I miss all the fun drama.


----------



## theoldfart

It's Smittys fault, he said something intelligent and the recipient couldn't deal with it; it confused him I guess!


----------



## shampeon

Could be burr oak.


----------



## JayT

Dang it, Smitty, quit making intelligent and logical postings. You know that's going to cause trouble <sarc>

And I agree it could be burr oak. I've got some that is very much the "golden oak" look. Only thing is that burr oak is a white oak species. Are you sure it is a red oak and not white? Never touched English brown oak to know what it's like.


----------



## terryR

yes, OF, it's a Veritas stop. hate. it.

But, some idiot bored the holes in my bench at all different distances from one another, so using a wooden stop like yours is frustrating. The veritas has sliding stops to fit different distances. I kinda like the idea you used; just smaller diameter dogs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What's with that Smitty? "Another?" Are you a rabble-rouser out there and fail to share your snarky biting shenanigans in here? For shame.

Nice having you back around Ian.

Clever modification Kev, done in style too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... and how is the new bank treating you Todd? Settled in?


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Terry, I was not very precise drilling the dog holes. They are neither perfectly perpendicular to the bench top nor perfectly spaced. Holfasts work really well so whatever!


----------



## summerfi

What's going on at my house this morning. Removing concrete slab in prep for asphalting the driveway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Concrete to asphalt? I did just the opposite recently.


----------



## summerfi

Most of my driveway is gravel. The small concrete slab in front of the garage was cracked. I'm having the whole thing replaced with asphalt.


----------



## shampeon

English/brown oak is a white oak as well.

Hey Tony, good to be back around.

Garage was cleared and demo'd yesterday. Insulation/drywall going in tomorrow.


----------



## summerfi

Excavating down 12", then filling with gravel before laying asphalt.


----------



## TerryDowning

git 'er done before the snow hits Bob!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> What s with that Smitty? "Another?" Are you a rabble-rouser out there and fail to share your snarky biting shenanigans in here? For shame.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's a target rich environment, Tony. Here, not so much. This crew is collectively more astute than the average LJer.


----------



## rad457

> Is there such a thing as golden oak? So, i've got a couple stray pcs of lumber. Looks golden brown in situ, almost like chestnut. Heavy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planed an edge, still golden brown but it's got the medulliary (?) rays of qs oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Fridge, what subspecies of alder do I have? (Edit: guess it could be red oak, but it's not like any I've seen before.)
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I have some QS White oak that looks exactly like that, even the fleck.


----------



## summerfi

These boys get with the program.


----------



## TerryDowning

I did that kind of work in the AF waaay to many yrs ago.
Looks good. Ready for Base course and compaction!


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob
Better hurry. Snow level was down below 5,000 ft yesterday I think it got down to around 4,000 last night.


----------



## summerfi

The excavation has been filled with 3" minus crushed concrete, topped with fine road base, then rolled for compaction. Tomorrow comes the paving.

Bruce, snow was low on the mountain here this morning. We usually get our first snow in the valley around Halloween, and that's not far away now.


----------



## chrisstef

I miss running machines. Its a hell of a lot of fun when youre in sync with the guys around you. A manly dance.

Unboogered a bunch of my electrical doings under the tuttledge of the fridge. Speaks fluent idiot. Thanks homey.

Had subway tile installed in the kitchen. OG knocked it out in 8 hours over 2 days. Woulda took me 2 months. Wifeys pumped. Classed the joint up on the cheap.


----------



## shampeon

If you had a chance to get a Belsaw 945









for $150, you jump on that, yeah? 5HP motor got my attention, even though it might need some work. Or are these basketcases?


----------



## DanKrager

I've never seen a junk Belsaw anything. They are not the classy BMW or Lamborgini, but they get the job done without complaining. If it turns over when the switch is thrown, then it's a you suck deal.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

For $150 I'd jump all over that. We used to have one we used exclusively as a moulder and it was a tank even when used with a single knife and balanced less than perfectly using heavier gibbs where there was no knives. The moto e alone should be worth at least the asking price provided it's single phase.


----------



## TheFridge

It's brown alder oak smitty 

Jay that table is uge. I spent for the premium 4". It's like a rock. Finally getting the hang of plotting points in a workspace on the DRO. Saves mucho time for multiple pieces. How about you? That bracket I was wondering about earlier is to hold the tablet.

For 150$ I'd be taking pics of it in my shop already 

Been busy rereading The First Law Trilogy by Joe Abercrombie. If you like swords and sorcery kinda stuff then it's right up your alley.


----------



## bandit571

Watched the Dr. Strange DVD last night…

Ok, while clearing out the stuff from Mom's house( She is now at an assisted living place) and cleaning out Dad's tools…..this cardboard box came home with me..









May have be mis-labeled..









Because this was inside that box…









May need to make a better holder for these….some are a bit big, though..









These are 7/8", both a fine thread, and a coarse thread….there was the usual drill index..









But there was the "Mug o bits…" 









Need to sort through all of the stuff….


----------



## summerfi

Laying asphalt this morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! Lickety-split!


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, you gonna put a double yellow lIne down the middle of that highway?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hah!

(Looking great, Bob!)


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, that is nice. Bob's driveway is nicer than 98.385% of Missouri's roads…even without the yellow lines.


----------



## summerfi

Whadaya mean fellas, it's not really THAT wide….is it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Is that a thing? Hmmm…
> 
> Edit: Wow, another goofball blocked me. Another win! ;-)
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I don't think "goofball" is the term I'd use, heck he blocked me a while ago and to the best of my knowledge I've commented on nothing he's posted or responded to.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, another option would be aircraft runway lights.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, saw sharpening must be more lucrative than I thought.

;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Posted speed limit has to be at least 65mph.


----------



## jmartel

Nothing wrong with using a roller hockey rink for a driveway.


----------



## shampeon

I, for one, appreciate the political maneuvering it must have taken to complete Interstate Bob.


----------



## summerfi

Well, maybe it is a little big. But, you see, I had all that fire money from this summer, and, well, it just had to go somewhere. Really, the picture makes it look bigger than it is. Now I'm looking forward to snow cause this will make plowing so much easier. I need a snowblower.


----------



## chrisstef

Ariens with super high output motor. Beast. I got the 24". It even chewed up the sloppy slushy heart attack snow. Chucks powder 25-35'. No BS.

Everything looks great Bob!


----------



## TheFridge

Ol smitty. Always stirring it up 

Bob, where does the air traffic control tower go?

Trying to make a handful of marking gauges. Attempting to dry the wetness behind my ears on the mill.


----------



## JayT

> Jay that table is uge. I spent for the premium 4". It's like a rock. Finally getting the hang of plotting points in a workspace on the DRO. Saves mucho time for multiple pieces. How about you? That bracket I was wondering about earlier is to hold the tablet.
> 
> - TheFridge


Not there on the plotting points, yet. Definitely something I need to learn. I should have ponied up in the beginning, but didn't know how much I would use the rotary table. The 6in Vertex on Amazon was less than the 4in premium from LMS and I was needing at least 6in capacity for my screw caps. Could maybe have done it with an auxiliary table on the 4in, but the extra mass and larger hand wheel were totally worth it.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome. Aside from a little piddling I haven't used mine yet. Clamping is a pain. It has 5mm t slots. Well I did get an 1-1/2" screwless just for it. It's a cute little thing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Driveway might be big but it still looks great! Certain beats not having one, more drama trying to find a builder and costs keep going up while included features keep being "accidentally" omitted from bids. This was supposed to be fun but it's turning into a huge PITA. I sure hope it's worth it when it's all finished .


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing is ever worth it, cash in, buy a goat, and head to Alabama.


----------



## terryR

wait, wait. No more goats neded around here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on! Is a couple more goats and a Yeti really going to throw off the balance?

Do you make any dairy products from your goats Terry?


----------



## jmartel

> I need a snowblower.
> 
> - summerfi


How about one of these?












> Do you make any dairy products from your goats Terry?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I think he just does ritual sacrifices with them.


----------



## terryR

Bro, you've forgotten, they are not MY goats. They belong to my wife. I only feed and deal with them when she cannot. No dairy, they are meat goats. If you want to milk one, we can set you up, however…

I need more Obsidian; you girls send me all you can!


----------



## terryR

holy ish, is that big yellow truck pushing around cocaine? I've never seen so much!


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! I'll pass on the goat labor offer, the cheese was my interests. I deeply appreciate your offer to pander for me none the less.

I haven't forgotten that they are your wife's. My thought was, that considering your skillful craftsmanship you exhibit in all you do, that if you were producing any byproducts from the goats they would be top notch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everybody loves coke.


----------



## jmartel

> holy ish, is that big yellow truck pushing around cocaine? I've never seen so much!
> 
> - terryR


Might want to get used to seeing it if you are looking to move to Mass. Snow looks great for about a day or two.

Flying back east today for a few days to visit family. On a side note, if anyone is looking for a trip to Europe, flights are crazy cheap right now. We booked round trips to Norway from Seattle for $350 each yesterday. That's less than it takes to go cross country in the US. Normally it's double that. Alaska airlines also had trips to Hawaii for $280 the day before, but I think that's gone now.


----------



## shampeon

Boom. This thing is a sheet metal covered beast. The box has a dozen or so moulding blades, guides, and extra belts. Guy bought it new for a millwork job on a custom home in the late '90s, and it's sat basically ever since, which probably explains the disintegrating auxiliary table. Will see if it fires it up after cleaning up the table an giving the belts and chains a once over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats!!


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Tony, I got nothing from the goats to show off. I think we saved jaw bones from one, so maybe a knife one of these days?

JSnow, my wife keeps pointing out the weather to me. Boston looks miserable. But, if I'm in an insulated shop with internet and raw materials, I'll be OK.


----------



## chrisstef

Youll make it through Terry. Us east coast boys will toughen ya up lol.

So youll guys will get a kick out of this one …. We've had a younger kid working for us for quite a while 5-6 years or so. A big strong kid but just couldnt ever get off his phone and put in an honest hard days work. Always managed to hang around for one reason or another though. We'll he made his way into running a couple jobs. He was on his second job and its been a tough one. 2nd shift, 12 guys, in a hospital. I aint asking him to swing a hammer any more just call in dumpsters, make sure the guys are being safe and efficient and the job is getting done.

Ive had a lot of talks with this kid how i need him to be a more company guy, push the guys a little longer, a little harder and do all the little things that keep the office happy. Forever slacking on it and lately ive just had enough. He wanted to do 4 - 10's and i found out theyre putting in 8 - 8.5's. Whatever, im gonna let it slide until the end of this job then address it because we are busier than weve ever been in 14 years.

I get a text last night …. "you in the office tomorrow, i wanna talk". I reply, "about?" "It would be more respectful if we did it in person". Ok. Whatever. So he comes into my office with the expectation of strong arming me for more money which i saw coming a mile away. I had every intention of firing him the moment he gave me an ultimatum. "I think im going to put in my two weeks" I just look up at him and say "OK" without batting an eye. He cant even look at me. He thought i was going to roll over and give him all the money he wanted for doing an absolutely piss poor job. He just sat there mouth agape. Couldnt even muster a word. Entitlement with a self inflated ego didnt go over well.

Im heading for some scotch tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lazy and then trying to bang you out of money when he sees that you're being pressed with your workload? Fu(k that guy. That's a piece of ish move.


----------



## ShaneA

Kids these days. I hope he had a Plan B?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Plan B is a godsend, huh Shane?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Kids these days. I hope he had a Plan B?
> 
> - ShaneA


Something tells me he didn't… Great story, maybe he'll learn from it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ohhhh that Plan B!


----------



## chrisstef

He was salty that the ex KGB russian animal who has worked 2 shifts a day over the last 3 weeks was making the same money. Kid, you couldn't hold his jockstrap.

Hes got a loose plan b im sure. Id guess its to go over to smaller demo and abatement company that a friend of his works for. Its owned by a guy ive known for 15 years. Id never s-talk the kid but id be shocked if Scott didnt call me if the kid showed up at his door.

I hope he learns from it. I had a huge set of balls when i was his age and got canned for it. It humbled the heck outta me.


----------



## duckmilk

Good on you Stef. You handled it well. He would probably be better off in a job with the DMV.


----------



## TheFridge

Bye Felicia.

Kids nowadays. Soft.


----------



## shampeon

If you don't got the nuts and you muscle the pot, it's not a bad beat.


----------



## TheFridge

That right Shamp. Gotta know when to hold em. Gotta know when to fold em and give the boss a make up handy. Heard that in a song once.


----------



## HokieKen

Sadly the fact that the kid was at least showing up at work for 5+years instead of expecting his parents and the government to take care of him ranks him as a "real go-getter" among his generation…


----------



## terryR

Hell, send him to me. I need muscles this morning.

MY wife came home last night with a freeze-drier in the back of the truck. "How did you get it up there?" I asked.

"a forklift" she says.

"oh" says I.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL! @ "'oh' says I."


----------



## chrisstef

Bahaha. "Oh". I bet the beard wasnt enough to mask that facial expression.


----------



## terryR




----------



## terryR

it's about 75 feet to the back door.
All tree roots and gravel; some dirt.


----------



## theoldfart

Put the truck in reverse, gun it hard and slam on the brakes. That should do it.


----------



## rad457

Truck not a 4X4 ?


----------



## theoldfart

I've always assumed if you have a truck it should be 4WD. Biased I guess. I do miss my 4wd Tacoma!


----------



## TheFridge

were are not real men TOF. I know. It's sad 

So I wrecked my truck in my birthday last month and they're giving me 23.5k$ for a truck I bought for 25.8k$. That's taking off for damage I caused, a 500$ deductible and another 3 years depreciation. I'd call that a win.

Edit: I did a crapload of work for a local automotive group that has 13ish dealerships in my area. I called their project manager for a favor. He asked what I was looking for. I said I don't wanna pay more than mid 20s. No more than 60k miles. And it cannot be a Dodge


----------



## CL810

Fixed it.



> So I wrecked my truck in my birthday suit last month…...
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## theoldfart

, way to go Andy!


----------



## TheFridge

It would be perfectly acceptable if I didn't get hit pulling into my kids daycare


----------



## theoldfart

hope they were unharmed.


----------



## TheFridge

They're good OF. I didn't even have a chance to pick them up yet.


----------



## Magnum

> Tall, more surface area to grip. And it looks better.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Us old guys appreciate the tall one.
> 
> Ian - I have had the same happen with gallon cans of shellac (Sealcoat). Now when I buy it, I transfer to smaller glass jars, or plastic containers. Don't know why it happens with Shellac, and not poly or lacquer.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I Agree!


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, other driver stupid or just bad luck?


----------



## duckmilk

> So I wrecked my truck in my birthday last month and they're giving me 23.5k$ for a truck I bought for 25.8k$. That's taking off for damage I caused, a 500$ deductible and another 3 years depreciation. I'd call that a win.
> 
> - TheFridge


That's a win Fridge. I'd almost call it a return on your investment.
I was shopping around for an eventual new one the other day. I'll be looking at $52K+ it appears. A diesel would be another $10K.

Got it unloaded yet Terry?


----------



## TheFridge

TOF, I should've waited. Dude wasn't paying attention but I failed to yield. My fault. Taking a left though2 lanes. Far lane was empty. I was creeping through the first lane and the dude bailed off in the turning lane hauling it. Hit my front tire bumper area. I knew I shoulda waited but was already committed.

I'd done good on my last two trucks. I had a Nissan Frontier for 4 years. Paid 19.5k$ and sold to my buddy for trade in at 16.5k$. Paid 2k$ for 3 years on this one. I've had a good run of luck finding deals and jewing them down.

Yeah duck. Them trucks for hauling stuff and cheap.


----------



## jmartel

One nudi for you Fridge from Thursday. New one for me.










And the standard pacific Octopus.


----------



## TheFridge

Ooooh a French tickiling nudi


----------



## duckmilk

Haha!


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, it looked post orgasmic to me.


----------



## terryR

duck, unloaded safe and sound. I just picked it up and gently sat down on the ground with it. No issues after all my bellyaching.  Now, to find a spot in the home for it to run…

dude, calls this glass LSD; was a freekin' trip to chip,


----------



## 489tad

Broken door latch cable. Little 1/2" deal snapped off after 16 years. Toyota dealer wanted 57 US and three days for the part. YouTube and two cents of bendable wire fixed it.









My wife and I lost our annual Corn Maze race by 15 minutes to my son and his friend. Daughters team came in close in third not too far behind us. I call it a good day.

Monday Plan B= "Boss here's your egg samitch and D&D. That was just a joke"!


----------



## terryR

And,










a piece of Ga glass made into an Al point. "…some examples show basal notching…"


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I the zombie apocalypse happens and the only thing that'll kill them is a stone arrow or knife to the brain, it should go without saying that you can expect me to make my way over to your house. You make em. I'll slay em.

A post coital nudi  it's spent. Just floating with the current.

Dan, that's how I'd roll.


----------



## duckmilk

> You make em. I'll slay em.
> 
> - TheFridge


Ha ha! That reminded me of something that happened a long time ago. A friend's dad owned a mortuary. I was drinking beer with my friend one day and the phone rang. I answered it with the name of the mortuary and said "you stab em we slab em". It was his dad on the phone :O


----------



## bandit571

Well…the Boss is happy…









Up to her how she wants to fill it up…


----------



## duckmilk

Looks nice Bandit!


----------



## jmartel

Interesting night. Visiting parents in PA and was following a guy on a Harley that was clearly drunk. Dude dumps his bike. So we get it upright and the guy takes off again and is immediately taken out by a stop sign. I ended up having to ride his bike back to his house for him. Go figure. I would have called the cops but parents overruled me.


----------



## duckmilk

Sometimes drunks need a helping hand. Thankfully, you ride bikes.


----------



## TheFridge

Sometimes you have to save people from themselves. And fortunately, they don't have the capacity to save their bike from getting urinated on afterwards.


----------



## Magnum

> Fridge, it looked post orgasmic to me.
> 
> - theoldfart


+1


----------



## terryR

Fridge, when the end comes, you won't be able to drive from one state to another unless you have a dirt bike. And fresh gas; not stored.

I highly recommend you come over now! And bring as much weed and beer as you can carry.


----------



## JayT

Two days ago, 65 degrees. This morning . . .










Welcome to Kansas, now where's my scraper.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yuck.


----------



## HokieKen

> I highly recommend you come over now! And bring as much weed and beer as you can carry.
> 
> - terryR


I've been saying that to chicks for years!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Two days ago, 65 degrees. This morning . . .
> 
> - JayT


Yep. A week ago Sat., 90 degrees. Last Saturday, high of 55. The climate, it be a'changin.


----------



## theoldfart

SoS, eldest grandson has no school today so…..










The fancy stuff on his back is his creation. He and his dad are reading 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. It's his interpretation of Nemos under water breathing tanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on gramps!


----------



## smitdog

A little late to Stef's worker situation but I couldn't help sharing this story with you guys.

So I work with my parents in a small printshop that we own and one day we had a guy in that owns rentals and storage units and he had come in to get some things printed. While he is in a young guy, probably 18-19 yrs old, hops off his bike and comes in asking if we are hiring. We aren't but the guy that's in the shop already sees a young able-bodied man and says he needs stuff moved around and cleaned up from his rentals and stuff all the time so he takes down the kid's name and number on a post-it-note and says he'll give him a call when he needs some work done.

And then began the slippery slope…

If this kid would have just kept his mouth shut, but no… He starts in with something like, "Aw, that's great! I really need to get a different job, I really hate working at Walmart. They only pay me minimum wage and they make me go out and gather up all the carts by myself. Those things are heavy! Plus they make me go out in the freezing cold and rain and stuff and they never send anybody out to help me." The sad part was that he was dead serious the whole time he's going on about his "crappy" job. After his rant he politely shakes his potential new employer's hand and heads out the door. As soon as he leave's the guy walks over with his post-it and calmly tears it up and tosses it in the trash and says, "Guess I don't need to worry about losing this…"

We about died from laughing so hard. What's wrong with these darn kids these days?


----------



## terryR

agreed.

I started my way by bagging groceries at Kroger. I thought it was a sucky job. No clue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm…. Those *are* crappy/sucky jobs.


----------



## chrisstef

A crappy job that he signed up for though.

So i called Plan B this morning and told him theres not going to be 2 weeks (of him poisoning the well) and its best that we just make a clean separation. He came in and dropped off his keys and gas card to our operations manager. There was no plan B. It was a straight up hostage situation he was trying to pull.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not your job Stef…. the bagging/grocery jobs they were referring to.

Yes, that's what it seemed like, an attempt at hostage leverage. Low character and low work ethic, wielded in a duel with a cagey Demo resulted in hard knocks for Plan B (The Morning After Pill). Bullsh1t begets Bullsh1t.


----------



## ShaneA

Well, hopefully Plan B learns the importance of a legit Plan B. lol

Agreed on the not allowing the 2wks to poison it too.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, did you lose power at your house? I just read that PG&E turned power off in your area due to high winds and associated fire danger. I've never heard of that before. I imagine they'll catch a lot of flak. They said schools were closed too, so maybe that's why your grandson is home?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stupid No-Plan-B… he mumbled to himself…


----------



## theoldfart

Didn't lose power like some other areas. I'm not really sure why Dillon had the day off but Sue & I are TIRED! PG&E are getting a bit tiresome, they get a sweetheart deal on avoiding liability even if they are negligent and can pull the plug at will. They've, like other large utilities, let their infrastructure decline in favor of paying shareholders/officers. I'm hearing about shop owners taking a financial hit because of the outages. We were holding our breath about wind driven fires over the weekend.


----------



## duckmilk

> Not your job Stef….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You are right on that. It was the kid's job and Stef expedited matters.

I just turned 65, make *plenty* of income from previous endeavors and still work 3 days a week…mostly hauling trash out and pushing a broom at $14 per hour. No complaints (except my shoulder from the broom pushing).
I suppose it is all in how you were raised.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, still no rain Kev? I'd love to send you some of ours.


----------



## theoldfart

Less than an inch a week and a half ago Duck.


----------



## TheFridge

At least my goal was to work so hard they didn't want to fire me for being a loser sometimes  I never demanded raises though. So I'd last at least to the end of a job and I'd have to sit at home for a week or two as punishment before they put me on another job  little did they know it was awesome getting a break when everyone didn't.

Ahhhh. Good times while young.


----------



## terryR

duck, we could use some rain here if you would be so kind…

Barely a trickle coming out of the cave we have for water supply.


----------



## TheFridge

I swear it hasn't stopped raining for months.


----------



## theoldfart

What is this rain?

Is it the result of ritual sacrifice?

I know where we can find a goat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a blade. Let's do this.


----------



## terryR

just keep up with the jaw bones, please. I have plans for them,


----------



## ShaneA

You might be able to take down a White Walker with those Terry. Better keep that in mind for the impending battle.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, You should post a video using one of those knives to skin a deer.

Or a horse if you're feeling ornery


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, but honestly these make terrible tools. With each use, the stone knife will dull, and even have chips break off. That's why I was taught to maximize length on a tool, giving up width. The cutting edge is what matters, and will have to be re-sharpened often.

When I sell stuff, everyone seems to think the cutting edge is so sharp. But in truth, the chips on the floor are much sharper. Lil fuggers stick in me hands all the time.

Really, a rusty boy scout knife would make a better tool. But, my work is pretty.


----------



## terryR

^ that's the sharp stuff, on the floor under my feet.

Everytime I set up a canopy to sell, the kids are sitting in the debitage pile playing with the sharpies. crazy.


----------



## smitdog

Speaking of impractical knives there Terry, the one with the jawbone handle looks a bit uncomfortable to use, ha!


----------



## jmartel

You should try and run barefoot across it, Terry. Like people do with lava rocks or beds of nails.

Gotta go brace under the floor this Sunday. Going to try and pull out the kitchen wall and put up a couple LVL's next weekend. Unfortunately it means losing a couple cabinets of kitchen storage for a bit, but it's easiest to knock the wall out now rather than later. Have a 20' span with a post in the middle, and was currently planning on throwing up a 20'er rather than 2 10'ers.



> Speaking of impractical knives there Terry, the one with the jawbone handle looks a bit uncomfortable to use, ha!
> 
> - smitdog


It'll probably chew your hand up.


----------



## TheFridge

This. Is awesome.


----------



## HokieKen

> This. Is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Yes it is. I miss Mad TV.


----------



## BillWhite

Fridge, you are responsible for Coca-Cola being spewed all over my work bench.


----------



## bandit571

Brought home a stash of White Oak 1×6 boards…..some may get saved for something special…









Or, at least parts of them..









Others?









Should be interesting….


----------



## TheFridge

Sweetie sweetie sweetie!

Bill, sounds like I did my job  I bring laughter and happiness.

Kenny, I don't remember much but I remember it was funny


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny, I don't remember much but I remember it was funny
> 
> - TheFridge


It was no In Living Color but it was pretty awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge is venus del mira.

The fly girls. Mmmhmmm. I 'member.


----------



## chrisstef

Theres some funk in the ends of those oak boards bandit. I got a piece of curly qswo and lemme tell ya its hell on your plane blades. A back beveled #3 is the best luck ive had.


----------



## terryR

> Speaking of impractical knives there Terry, the one with the jawbone handle looks a bit uncomfortable to use, ha!
> 
> - smitdog


yep. very uncomfortable to hold. 
But always a seller. always. 

here's a colorful piece of Obsidian from today,


----------



## TheFridge

Otherwise known as dragon glass.


----------



## terryR

Dragon glass? You guys playing dungeons and dragons without me, or something?

Here's a pink one that I bet Stef and the other girls will like,


----------



## HokieKen

> Fridge is venus del mira.
> 
> The fly girls. Mmmhmmm. I 'member.
> 
> - chrisstef


How is it that J-lo is like 30X hotter 30 years later??


----------



## chrisstef

The early 90's was a bad look for everyone. Even J Lo.


----------



## TheFridge

I like my women experienced.


----------



## JayT

^ Which is why his name is on an AARP watch list.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The early 90's was a bad look for everyone…. - chrisstef

Not me.


----------



## TheFridge

Experienced. Immobile. Interchangeable words right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, that's different and could involve legal ramifications.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, I did not know you were in the group Hanson? You have been holding out on us…


----------



## HokieKen

> The early 90's was a bad look for everyone…. - chrisstef
> 
> Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ditto.


----------



## theoldfart

Those are scary, mostly since when those were taken my children were already older than you. I will spare everyone the pain seeing pics when I was that age.

I've made more progress on a kerfing plane, The blade has been let in and the fence assembly has been glued up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And it comes galloping back into view.

(Dead Horse reference…)

See the site, use the site. Isn't that about all there is to LJs? Is that so hard?

EDIT: OF, your bench is too tidy…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm









been a bit busy today…









Even got a glue up done..
.








YMMV


----------



## TheFridge

Nice reference smitty  and ditto. A clean bench means no work is getting done. Probably maybe.

Happenings


----------



## JayT

Clean workbench, what's that?

There's a new workbench somewhere in this stack of bur oak.










Anyone think they can guess which piece will be the top?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, while the shot was not staged I did sweep off the sawdust. Did you notice he's the only one posting on the thread.

Fridge, i've spent the last few glorious days in the shop with the garage door open. And being very productive!


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, the skinny one?


----------



## TheFridge

Kenny. You took it to a whole new level. Bravo.

TOF, I'll give you a warning this time but next time I better see a mess on that bench.

To Rick. I'm sorry. I had to unfriend you  you post too much crap and I hate deleting the emails. I do wish you good luck in your endeavors and in your future posts. May they be better than the past.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - lol and holy lol Ken. Hanson and the white kid n play all on the same page. I blew snot. Seriously.


----------



## theoldfart

Better?


----------



## TheFridge

Isn't it glorious and refreshing


----------



## JayT

Yep, Kevin, the skinny one.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, tried rolling in it but was afraid of splinters in my unmentionables!

Jay, better use big legs then!


----------



## JayT

> Jay, better use big legs then!
> 
> - theoldfart


What do you think the 4in thick slab in the middle is for?


----------



## HokieKen

Stef, combing through google results for 90's yearbook photos provides a surprising amount of entertainment for those of us who were there ;-)

Nice Oak haul JayT! When does the build begin?


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, got it. Looking forward to the build. Oak is fun and heavy.


----------



## JayT

Hopefully in about 36 hours and finish by November 4.

I'm going to take a short hiatus from plane making to do the new bench and rearrange the shop a bit with a goal of better workflow for plane making. Currently, I'm spending too much time moving different tools to where I can use them instead of 
actually using them. If the plan in my head works, I might be able to save up to 5 hours per plane.


----------



## TheFridge

Get er done jayt. Make it snappy. Are you looking for an outlet to sell them? Or just social networking kind of stuff?


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, almost as fast as me ;-)


----------



## JayT

> Get er done jayt. Make it snappy. Are you looking for an outlet to sell them? Or just social networking kind of stuff?
> 
> - TheFridge


Mainly planning on marketing through social media. You can check out what I'm doing on Instagram and will soon add either a website via Blogger or an Etsy store, still deciding which.

I'm not giving up my full time job, which I enjoy, but also requires up to 60 hours a week, plus occasional trips. That means only being able to make 8-12 planes a year, so I don't need or want an outlet that needs constant supply. It also means I'm not relying on any income from plane making, so if I need to take a break to do home improvement stuff or make a piece of furniture for my wife, I can do that.

Kevin, you will notice that I didn't say November 4 of which year.


----------



## terryR

Lovely saws on your bench, TOF.
lovely.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hanson? Damn.

I'm not aware of the Rick issues.

Kevin is fastidious.


----------



## johnstoneb

As Fridge says he posts a lot of crap. When you disagree with him he blocks you.


----------



## BillWhite

The Fridge, which one of the gauges has my name on it?


----------



## TheFridge

> As Fridge says he posts a lot of crap. When you disagree with him he blocks you.
> 
> - johnstoneb


No. I just talk louder. I think I have only one or two people blocked. I can't blame people for their ignorance of alder.

Bill, walnut and walnut or walnut and maple?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah okay. Thank ya sir.


----------



## HokieKen

Double nut for me Fridge! ;-)


----------



## terryR

Here are 2 nice pieces of Alder I worked yesterday,


----------



## TheFridge

That looks like petrified alder if I'm correct. Which I am 

Duly noted Kenny


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Hanson? Damn.
> 
> I m not aware of the Rick issues.
> 
> Kevin is fastidious.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tony, some good, clean fun, I thought.


----------



## TheFridge

Some people just don't know when to stop smitty  it take a special kind of person.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man Rick seems like a fun dude. That's why I don't venture out there. At a point in that thread it was almost like poking at a special needs (Stef) kid.


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh man Rick seems like a fun dude. That s why I don t venture out there. At a point in that thread it was almost like poking at a special needs (Stef) kid.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I just had a read through that thread. He can't be special needs; he proclaimed himself to be MENSA. As proof he offered up the fact that he had to google the definition of anthropomorphize…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I poked him a while back and got insta-blocked. I just smile and lick you back when poked, T.

After 4 weeks of mountains on my desk, im 90% caught up. Feels pretty dang good. Now i just gotta keep up with everything thats going on. The busiest ive seen it in the 13 years ive been here without question. Really looking forward to planting my ass in some Florida sand November 2nd. As of right now the hurricane has moved the red tide away from where we will be too. I woulda been bummed if we went all the way down there and not able to go to the beach i tell ya. Still got my fingers crossed.

Off to look at removing all the corridor flooring in a hospital. Off hours and you can only remove what can be put back that night. Boys are gonna love me for this one lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on getting caught up, stef. i think i'm at the early stages of falling into a rabbit hole at work. Hate it, hate it, hate it, the sensation of falling behind. Ah, but 'endeavor to persevere,' right? Carry On!


----------



## theoldfart

'endeavor to persevere,' Communist propaganda, don't fall for it. Throw in the towel now!

Just another uplifting moment from an 'ol fart. 

Hang in there Smitty and way to go Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto. Way to go Stef. You can give the greatest licks when poked ever.

Progress on a different front. 2/3 of the plates got some laserage. Been waiting since March. And the the laser crashes before we can do the 3-4 small plates.










The cloudiness is just some wax


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And, in other news, I'm a now officially a SW collector.










One to use, the others to 'save.'


----------



## chrisstef

Man. Those are friggin cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden actually got me one of those Stanley tapes. It's great. It'll be a user in my shop.

Fridge, those look cool. Is the laser etch compatible to the depth of an old school etch?


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge knows nothing about depth.


----------



## theoldfart

so your saying he's shallow?


----------



## TheFridge

TOF, I wish I could defend myself… but the truth speaks for itself…

Thanks Todd, well technically it isn't etched. We used cer-Mark. A ceramic spray. It turns into glass that encapsulates whatever pigment (usually black or grey ) that's about .0004 or 10m thick when all's said and done. It's pretty durable. I couldn't completely remove it when I tried sanding a test plate and mistake plate down to reuse them.

Smitty, if you bought the rest of their tape measure stock I will cry.


----------



## TheFridge

I got bondo'd

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/293681#reply-5030225


----------



## Mosquito

lol I almost sent you one of those tape measures Smitty. Ran across them at Menards, and ended up getting one for myself. May end up getting another one or two as well


----------



## TheFridge

Question for the oldies (but goodies), do you of you. Still use. A phone book? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## HokieKen

And he means to look up a phone number. Not to keep the bruises off the neigbor kids.


----------



## shampeon

Bondo striking Fridge from the weeds like a cobra. Heh.


----------



## terryR

yes, I have used a phone book a few times in the past 5 years.
Did I win a prize?










^yesterday's knife. Stone is man-made Fulgurite from NASA. The sand used to cook the Space Shuttle tiles was cooked into this material. Very Rare. Handle is from wood sold to me as "Brazilian Ebony" although there is no such animal. Wrapped with deer rawhide.

anyways…for sale to a serious collector.


----------



## chrisstef

Oohhhh space rocks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Been reading through for first time in a long while. Sure miss reading of everyones misadventures, and being able to contribute.

This house and property reno, dealing with ********************ty contractors and trying to get them on site to do things in a timely matter has me stressed to the max.

Looking like our original plan to be moved in by the holidays is not gonna happen, not even close. The amended schedule of being in before lil one comes (january 9th) is also a notgonnahappen. Im currently seeing that it MIGHT happen before spring hits, though not seeing that either. 
Work has been adding to the stress level as well, my boat is on the far end of its maintence run between full overhauls, so its never ending fixing/replacing worn systems/parts.

Not to mention needing to get my shop and tools moved into what is currently a dirt floored former tobacco barn. Due to contractors not doing what was expected, my time i had planned to at least get something framed up with a floor with sealed walls has gotten as far as, well, nowhere.

Looking like, if i ever get to it. Ill be moving from an 8×16 shop into a 16×32. Part of a 50×50 barn. A future addition of a 12×32 shed off the side, will give me another 12×16 block in an L confiuration, the other half will be a carport of sorts.









Hoping for a miracle when i get home next week, and i get 3 weeks of everything going right. And maybe make some progress sonewhere.


----------



## 489tad

It was a long week. Today I cleaned the yard then a squall blew threw and all my hard work went down the drain. Mini vacation at the brewery.

Tug it will get better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Noisy bastadge…


----------



## JayT

Smitty, I recognize most of the tools in that pic, but what is that contraption with the tail coming out of it? Is that so you can retrieve it from the floor without bending over?


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, it's ok, it's vintage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's called a 'routah,' JayT. That one's older than I am, I think, and is just about all I can handle. The task? Making a two panel door out of poplar, MDF and beadboard ply. I'm working with another very capable craftsman and I'm getting pulled towards electron killers and sheet goods. Something different, anyway! I will include some hand-chiseled, extended M&T work on the top and bottom rails though. It'll be a sliding "barn door" kind of thing.


----------



## TheFridge

Just watched OSU get their diks stomped in by Purdue. Loved every second of it.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, agreed. That ass hat Urban Meyer is a tool.


----------



## 489tad

> Question for the oldies (but goodies), do you of you. Still use. A phone book? Inquiring minds want to know?
> 
> - TheFridge


Yes, last night in fact. I was so pizzed off OSU got "stomped" I ripped one in half.


----------



## terryR

Thought you guys would like this,










need a piece for a knife handle.


----------



## JayT

Got that from a rare free roaming Alabama moose, I see.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. Phone books do have their uses after all


----------



## rad457

Phone Book? How about " Okay Google where is ????


----------



## theoldfart

You country boys should hang on to those phone books now that Sears is going under. They should work ok in the outhouse!


----------



## woodcox

Ahh. The walnut of the ungulates. Is that a Wilton on the other end of the bench, Terry?

Finally put some new blue tires on the bandsaw with a Starrett blade. Better than before.










Black and white walnut.


----------



## TheFridge

Oooooh. Where'd you get cox?


----------



## JayT

Holy crap! Nice figure, woodcox.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah the wood looks good too


----------



## bandit571

Thinking this would be a drawer front for the cabinet I'm building….









Maybe a chrome handle? or two?


----------



## HokieKen

That's incredible figure WC!


----------



## theoldfart

That walnut grain looks like it's exceeding the speed of light.


----------



## jmartel

Here's a pair of nudis for you, Fridge.










Suit flooded at the beginning of this dive. Wasn't able to do the second dive.


----------



## woodcox

It would make a nice small door panel or box lid. My daughter saw a butterfly and wants it for jewelry storage now. It was at the end of a board from her sitting bench.

In other news, her rheumatologist apointment was a couple weeks ago. They have finally confirmed she has juvenile arthritis. She is a different kid on medication. Her pain seems under control. We have to give her an injection once a week. That has not been easy. They also think she does not have a vascular disease any longer in her wrists. Which is where this started almost a year ago. Her doctors think remission within a year.


----------



## TheFridge

Good to hear WC. Good to hear.


----------



## theoldfart

What fridge said times two WC.


----------



## TheFridge

Plus nudis are cool. Double bonus.

I tried explaining the nudis to my wife. She just. Doesn't. Get it.


----------



## chrisstef

Very happy to hear that theyve got the issue pegged Woody. Now it can be managed and thats a great thing. Youre little gal is a trooper. Im sure i can speak for the whole crew when i say "We're proud of her". And of course you and the missus for standing strong.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggin' awesome Woodcox!! Remission is magnificent! I'm happy for her and your family!

Thanks for the update dude.


----------



## 489tad

That is great news Woody!


----------



## ShaneA

Yes, great to hear of the positive news!


----------



## jmartel

Fantastic news, WC.


----------



## terryR

Remission would be awesome. Fingers crossed here, WC.
Cannot imagine giving a child a daily injection


----------



## JayT

Good news, wc. A year will probably seem like an eternity while it is happening, but the peace of mind of finally knowing has got to be a huge weight off.


----------



## woodcox

Much appreciated. Her regimen gave her an appetite for something outside of her five foods she'd eat. She constantly has the munchies now. She seems more ambitious than ever really, but she misses the before.


----------



## jmartel

Getting a bit chilly up here. One more little plane left. In Anchorage now, down to Homer shortly.


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, do you know anything about HVAC, or know anyone you can ask about HVAC?

My garage furnace is old, but runs like a champ. However, the valve, regulator, thermocouple, units are all separate and need to be replaced by an all in one unit, as two of those components were leaking gas.

I can't find any info on how to figure out what a modern replacement valve would look like.

Here's what I'm working with:





































Bonus points for a specific link!


----------



## TheFridge

I can ask dudes at work. Donny is out of his element here.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Fridge. I signed up for an HVAC forum that had a "Homeowner ask a pro" sub forum. I put it there and just had six dudes says "Call a technician", I took it to a supply house today after work and was told "Look on the internet". F'in maddening. I really don't want to call someone in because they won't just sell me the part, without inspecting everything and installing themselves.

I get why, but damn it makes it hard for a dude to just do some work around their house.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was an HVAC tech for 6 years right out of high school and while most of what I did was tinning, I went on my share of service calls too. This is a pretty comprehensive unit: https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-Conversion-Kit-Inlet-Outlet/dp/B001FCM6FY/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1540257556&sr=8-16&keywords=furnace+burner+valve

You might not need something this involved but it would definitely replace everything except the burner.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, can you educate me? What made you pick this unit from what I posted other than the obvious 1/2 in, 1/2 out?

What are the important specifications?


----------



## terryR

new notching tool from raw O1,










sticks to most cherts. Likes to bite the user.


----------



## MJClark

My regular job is a struggle because I find myself often thinking about the projects that I am working on in my shop vs the discussions that I am having regarding new and proposed developments.


----------



## rad457

*Todd, My garage furnace is old, but runs like a champ. However, the valve, regulator, thermocouple, units are all separate and need to be replaced by an all in one unit, as two of those components were leaking gas.*

Usually with something that old you should be also concerned with the Exchanger and other components, by the way I have held a Gas ticket for 30 years and unless unit is less than 10 to 15 years old usually cheaper and safer to Replace.


----------



## ToddJB

Andre, the "just replace it" is what I'm trying to stay away from. Might that be the case eventually? Sure. But I want to avoid it. Because, unless I bought a used unit, that definately will not be cheaper, and if I did buy a used unit I'm running the exact same risk I have now. - a non functional furnace. But at that point I will have put in a ton of time and energy into mounting a new furnace to my ceiling and reconfiguring everything, only to buy more parts if it doesn't work. That sounds expensive in time and money to me.

My furnace works well. These parts didn't. That is why I'm looking for replacement parts.


----------



## TerryDowning

and winter is coming to the front range…
Wish I had a heater other than the one that sits on a propane bottle. 
Currently I just can't justify the cost of adding anything other than that.


----------



## rad457

Todd, you might check H.D. around here they sell some universal replacement gas fittings? Good Luck, if you were a bit closer I could give you a hand


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Andre, I'll give them a look.


----------



## jmartel

Hopefully you can get it settled soon, Todd. Winter is coming. I just had the heating company out to reconnect/charge my heat pump and got a $2k bill for the trouble. Not happy about that one.


----------



## TheFridge

Is winter coming this spring?

Todd, I'm a loser. I forgot to ask. I'll try to remember tomorrow. I work with some knowledgeable dudes. I'd be surprised if they didn't have an answer.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, fella at work said "all that crap can be replaced by a regular gas valve."

When he gets to the supply house this morning, he's gonna take a pic of one and the box


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That's the ish!

I friggin love you guys.


----------



## HokieKen

Way to come through Fridge. Hopefully Todd can get his gas under control.

Jmart, DAMN! Hope you got a kiss…


----------



## chrisstef

SOTS poll:

Do you utilize the front flap of your underpants?

I recently bought some new drawls and i was flummoxed when i realized there was no front flap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Boxers, no "flap". Rarely use fly unless in slacks/dress pants, zippers are bitey.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No.

And I'll answer for Old Fart: "Depends."


----------



## 489tad

We just had a sexual harassment meeting at work Monday and I believe your poll is against the company policy. Thank goodness my company does not oversee this thread.

Flap, no flap, I'm just happy I can pee.


----------



## Mosquito

No for me as well



> And I ll answer for Old Fart: "Depends."
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


LOL


----------



## rad457

Commando!


----------



## TheFridge

Serious? No flap? I could not do without.


----------



## theoldfart

"Depends" gave me a heart attack I was laughing so hard. I wonder why Smitty is so protective of me?

on another note, the good









the bad









being very careful!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## bandit571

Called "Regimental".....

I think I might get the hang of these things









At least it will be for ONE drawer..


----------



## chrisstef

Must be that the no flap guys cant clear their zippers. We good Fridge.

Ohh and nice pull on hvac info.

Dre - i guess it equates to unzip or unbuckle for rambo guys like you.


----------



## HokieKen

I just put my shoe on the urinal and snake it out the bottom of my pants leg.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm the guy standing next to him staring in wonder and splashing on his shoes


----------



## terryR

No, to using front flap. hate that flap. just a debris collector for me.

Nice looking work, Kevin.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, can you educate me? What made you pick this unit from what I posted other than the obvious 1/2 in, 1/2 out?
> 
> What are the important specifications?
> 
> - ToddJB


Honestly it's one of the first that came up and the universal retrofit design should allow conversion into a variety of different furnaces. The efficiency of loosing the standing pilot may or may not be a significant savings. As for important specifications, anything with a 1/2" supply is almost certainly going to flow within what your and any other furnace requiring a 1/2" has line should need. Most furnaces over certain age have a transformer for the thermostat and solenoid valve that needs the correct voltage.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dont use the flap, with button front boxers (can't remember where my wife bought them) I've found it very annoying when the button goes missing and the front can open allowing tangulation.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't there a Navy pair of pants…with 13 buttons, that IF you un-did all the buttons and held the flap straight out…it became a table cloth..for a Marine?


----------



## 000

You mean you all stand up to pee?


----------



## woodcox

Haha. ^

Utilized as designed. It's an adventure. A real mother if u can't find the gate and your teeth are floating though. Wear them for a few then return them. Poor design I think.

Get the super glu quick Kevin! Ouch.


----------



## HokieKen

> I'm the guy standing next to him staring in wonder and splashing on his shoes
> 
> - TheFridge


I thought that dude next to me looked familiar!


----------



## TheFridge

It's ok sit between to hours of 12am and 7am. Otherwise, it might be questioned whether you have the proper anatomy to be considered a man.

Yep ken, that's me


----------



## Brit

> SOTS poll:
> 
> Do you utilize the front flap of your underpants?
> 
> I recently bought some new drawls and i was flummoxed when i realized there was no front flap.
> 
> - chrisstef


I always go over the top when I point Percy at the porcelain. Flaps can lead to embarrasing moments because a stiffy will always take the path of least resistance.


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Andy… my stiffys have always seemed to encounter much resistance :-(


----------



## duckmilk

> I dunno Andy… my stiffys have always seemed to encounter much resistance :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


I know what you mean Kenny. My wife resists my advances as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, Fridge - Thanks dudes! I'll buy something tonight.

I'm anti-flap


----------



## duckmilk

This is one of the best places I've known to get the information you need. (Sometimes more info than you wanted)


----------



## duckmilk

Is this Fridge with a new car acquisition?


----------



## HokieKen

Whoever is rollin' in 'Mater is my hero.


----------



## woodcox

The 55 gasser on the trailer is my hero.


----------



## terryR

freekin' rat snake in my shop,










scared me to death since I didn't hear him until he was 8 feet off the ground.

I've had them under boxes and my tool chest before, but never up in the air looking down on me. weird. Yeah, I took him out since he was stupid. I let the smart snakes do as they please, but when one is dumb enough to come in the shop or house, I don't want them to pass on those stupid genes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He would have kept your mice in check in trade for the warmth in the shop.


----------



## terryR

I thought of that. 

But I didn't see any mice up on the wall.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You can't tell him how to do his job. He might have needed the vantage to assure that the mice were not mustering to attack you.


----------



## JayT

Terry, if you are going to have an exterminator on site to keep the mice under control, you have to let him do his job without micromanaging. Sheesh, how would you like it if your boss told you where to go every minute of the day?

Oh wait, you're retired, the only boss you have is the one you are married to.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive come to find out in this world that the people that tell you how they would do your job dont know a damn thing about nothin. We've got a superintendent on a job who thinks he hangs below the knee. First it was your bobcat wont dig this dirt (which isnt virgin soil but imported structural fill). It did. Then he told me there was no way that a plumber could run his pipe shallow and drop down at the very end where it needs to go under the footing. He also told me that the same plumber didnt need to be at the meeting he called to discuss the excavation we need to do for the plumbers pipe. Well, come full circle, the plumber showed up on site today and said he could run shallow and then drop down at the foundation wall. How do ya like that? I relish in nothing more than proving the stupidity of others. Suck it Frank!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

F*(k you Frank.


----------



## chrisstef

Franks a douchepickle. Frank doesnt like signing change orders. Frank's blueprints misidentify some walls as beings drywall when theyre concrete block. Better stock up on Bic's Frank. Frnak's getting tickets for every last one of those walls. Dude came out of the gate throwing sand in the sandbox. I found me some rocks.

And with that, i feel better. Its Friday fellas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... could be worse Stef, you could be a snake over at Terry's place.

Friday.


----------



## bandit571

Frank's Last day? Better look in the back of his truck, before he leaves….


----------



## 000

> I thought of that.
> 
> But *I didn't see any mice up on the wall.*
> 
> - terryR


See, he was doing his job.


----------



## HokieKen

I swear there's a perfect google image result for absolutely anything…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol well played Kenny. Im going to send that to our foreman on the job. Hes gonna love it. Can i get a linky to that gif?

Thats the old school way to do it Bandit. There's also a 27' deep hole the site guys have to dig. With the amount of shot creting they have to do im sure they could turn Frank into the carbonite version of Han Solo as well.


----------



## terryR

worse? how could it be any worse?


----------



## terryR

In my defense, the snake was precariously perched above these 2 lil knives,










and $200 worth of rocks I just purchased,










^prettiest Obsidian I've ever seen.


----------



## terryR

And my wife is constantly bitching about missing eggs from the chickens/ducks. She re-locates snakes. They find my fuggin' shop 200' away, and that's the end of that.


----------



## shampeon

If my favorite restaurant moved a couple doors down, I'd still go.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Use caution if it is in Alabama Ian.


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go Stef: https://i.imgur.com/sL9mOD2.gif

You should google F*(k Frank. Apparently it's a song or a saying or something? Anyway, lots of ammo for ya ;-)



> In my defense, the snake was precariously perched above these 2 lil knives,
> 
> ...
> - terryR


I was gonna ask Terry, what exactly is that <tool> hanging on the wall under your long, black buddy in the pic you posted earlier? I can't tell what it is or what it's for but I'm relatively sure that I need one and my life won't be complete until I've acquired it.


----------



## bandit571

Marking gauge holder?


----------



## HokieKen

I thought marking gauge at first but, if it is, it has 2 fences and 4 locking screws…


----------



## bandit571

More than one hanging? Screws may also be holders?

Check the back of Frankie's Truck,, to make sure he doesn't drive off with the Job Box filled with all the tools…

Worked for one Construction Company…they had a Foreman…...his home's garage was somehow filled with every type of tool the company owned…was better equipped than the Company's Barn. he even built his own house, using said tools…and would take off from the jobsite to work on the house….you'd see him in the morning, and about quitting time he turn back up…any extra materials that were at a jobsite…they seem to vanish….ordered two bundles of 2×4s….one would show up on the site, the other?? Yeah, keep an eye on Frank…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I was gonna ask Terry, what exactly is that hanging on the wall under your long, black buddy in the pic you posted earlier?
> 
> - HokieKen


I've only seen one before in my lifetime, and it was a fleeting glimpse, but I'd recognize the tool anywhere: a double-stemmed, non-ionic electromagnetic resonance magnifier.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh… you're right Smitty. I'm just used to seeing them hanging the other way.


----------



## ToddJB

Picked up a NOS combination gas valve on the bay. Hopefully, I'll have heat by the end of next week. Haven't needed it this week, but next week it appears like the tides will be turning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A common mistake, Kenny. No worries, don't feel bad.


----------



## summerfi

My son picked up this tool laying in the road. I thought it would be fun to post it here and see if anybody can identify it. It is the Rolls Royce of this kind of tool, and to get a new one will cost you a couple hundred bucks. Interestingly, it's made only 15 miles from my house, but I'd never heard of it before. Hint: Duck probably knows what it is, so if you do, Duck, hold off a while and let others guess.


----------



## ShaneA

Obviously for blowing bubbles….duh


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Hint: Duck probably knows what it is, so if you do, Duck, hold off a while and let others guess.
> 
> ...
> 
> - summerfi


It's either used to geld colts or open beers.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Love ya Duck ;-)


----------



## summerfi

It could be used for any of those, but that's not its intended purpose.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't know what gelding means, but I'd guess the tool is for hoove use.


----------



## ToddJB

Just googled gelding, makes since why Kenny would think that.


----------



## JayT

> I don t know what gelding means, but I d guess the tool is for hoove use.
> 
> - ToddJB


I do know what gelding means, but a hoof knife was my first guess, too. I'm used to the hook style, not a loop style, but the handle shape is kind of distinctive.


----------



## summerfi

If you'd been through the process, Todd, you'd definitely know what gelding is.

ɡeld/ verb: to castrate (a male animal).

But, you are correct. Good guess. It is a specialized type of hoof knife used by farriers. It is called a Frank Ringel abscess loop knife, for digging out abscesses in horses feet. http://www.farriershop.com.au/frank-ringel-abscess-loop-knife/

There is a video on this page of Frank Ringel making a hoof knife. Pretty cool. http://www.ringelcustomknives.com/


----------



## duckmilk

Great guesses Todd and Jay. I never owned one but sure could have used it on occasion. I always used the traditional hoof knife with the curved tip, just like the one he is making in the video.

Stef should let whoever signs the check see a list of all the things that friggin Frank was wrong about.


----------



## HokieKen

I rarely hear of a new tool and think "I never want one of those!" But, Abcess Loop Knife did the trick.


----------



## TheFridge

Finished two of four





































Still have to mill some O1 for the rest of the irons.


----------



## chrisstef

Would ya mind holding mine for a week Fridge. Ill be away for a few days and i dont wanna miss it.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Fridge!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Looks really good Fridge, except maybe for the PhilipsHead screws 

Slotted oval heads would look just fine!


----------



## JayT

Friday night. Time to sit back and relax. Cheers, fellas.


----------



## HokieKen

Back to ya JayT!


----------



## CL810

Mighty fine work Fridge!


----------



## Brit

Very nice Fridge. Lots of little details there that tell me they would be a pleasure to use. You got skills. Tell me, does the brass locking screw bear down directly onto the stem or do you have a shim in there to prevent it marking the wood? I've noticed on mine that the old Marples gauges I've got seem to have the best locking mechanisms, although it is nothing more that a small circular disc that sits between the end of the locking screw and the stem. The disc is very slightly domed on one face (perhaps just as a result of stamping it out). The domed face faces the stem so the stem slides smoothly under it.


----------



## terryR

> I was gonna ask Terry, what exactly is that hanging on the wall under your long, black buddy in the pic you posted earlier?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I ve only seen one before in my lifetime, and it was a fleeting glimpse, but I d recognize the tool anywhere: a double-stemmed, non-ionic electromagnetic resonance magnifier.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty for the win. It magnifies electromagnetic waves coming from the ionosphere and collects them at the distal end for safety reaons.

Really it's a beam gauge made by DonW; I cannot find a better photo.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, dude.

Get some brass pins and use them instead of screws; file them flush and they disappear.


----------



## terryR

or, this,



















try boltdepot.com for a huge supply of fasteners; they even have a schematic drawing of each piece so you can see how much "left over" material will be present after grinding smooth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fridge, sorry man, the tool is absolutely stunning and that's the only reason you need to push just a bit further and go slotted or smooth out as Terry suggests.

Of course, I've got no tool making of any kind to my name so who am I to talk?


----------



## terryR

Thankfully, Smiity can put my thoughts into words much better than I.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh a beam gauge. Now I see it.


----------



## 489tad

Nice work Fridge.


----------



## summerfi

What I've been working on lately: hanging drywall in a 12×24 room in the upstairs of my shop. This will be an office and overflow bedroom. The hanging is almost done. Since the nights are below freezing here now, I'll hold off on the taping and mudding until Spring. The rest of the upstairs is 24×24 and is being used for storage of wood and other stuff. I'd like to eventually finish it off as well.


----------



## woodcox

I don't need much plumbing Bob. Can I have a work bench in my room?


----------



## chrisstef

Wanna go halfsies on a bunk bed Woody?


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, needs furniture. You can move the saw cabinet up there.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellas  Phillips was all I had  slotted it will be if I can find some. They all have some minor imperfections here and there. Think I have it solutions if I make another run eventually . Might rip off the Hamilton head next time…. a lot less labor intensive that a u shaped beam but man I think the u shaped looks good 

Terry, I did pin the head. I thought about pinning but the back side wouldn't allow. I kinda prefer a screw in this instance. Slotted preferably but ya works with what you have. Story of my life…

Brit, thumbscrew contacts a 1/2" round brass disc that has the edges slightly rounded like you speak off. The face is also polished. I want a firm grip that didn't leave marks on the beam. It has some grip with very little pressure.

2 more done  just have to mill 3 irons and it's on to sawmaking 














































Bob does work for an old fart.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, they do look great, nice work young man!


----------



## terryR

Sorry to come down so hard on ya, Fridge. They do look amazing, and I'm quite jealous of the mill.


----------



## terryR

Dammit, Bob, you sorta makin' me feel all depressed over how much I've done to the inside of this old house in a decade. more than a decade.


----------



## summerfi

Sorry Terry. Don't feel bad. You're doing amazing work.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls

Terry I cried 

But I found some flatheads at a hardware store  and stopped. Having a mill is awesome. Things are going much better with collets.


----------



## jmartel

Got the wall down and the beam up late last night. Was a bitch to get up with just me and mrs. jmart. With that and the fireplace gone it really opens up the space. It's a small house so I gotta take the space where I can.










The existing wall had like 5 foot section where there was no studs in it, just the top plates. Jagoffs. At least I know anything I do will be significantly stronger than what was there.

Ended up with an 11-7/8" LVL. Tables said I could have gone with a 9-1/4", but I figured I'd rather be overkill.


----------



## Brit

Nice work. I can imagine that being a pig to lift.


----------



## duckmilk

Agreed, those lvls are really heavy.


----------



## TheFridge

Jstrong. Like bull. He probably held it up while jwife nailed it up.


----------



## JayT

> Jstrong. Like bull. He probably held it up while jwife nailed it up.
> 
> - TheFridge


I'm betting it was the other way around.

"Here, honey, I'll give you the easy part. Just lift this little beam here while I do the difficult and demanding task of nailing it in."


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> "Here, honey, I ll give you the easy part. Just lift this <...> here while I do the difficult and demanding task of nailing it in."
> 
> - JayT


And that's where babies come from ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> I m betting it was the other way around.
> 
> "Here, honey, I ll give you the easy part. Just lift this little beam here while I do the difficult and demanding task of nailing it in."
> 
> - JayT


I wish. I could barely get out of bed this morning. Ended up having to use my car jack to get the beams the last little bit up there. But, the hard stuff is done. Just insulation, electrical, drywall, flooring, and trim left in there.


----------



## TheFridge

And caulking, and painting and a bunch of other unnamed glorious goodness.


----------



## bandit571

For any of the Plumbers out there….the box of taps I brought home from Mom's house…getting things ready for an estate sale….to pay her stay at an Assisted Living Center….Had a set of NPT taps…that I will never use…









From a 1/4"NPT, to a 3/8" 









To a 1/2" 









To a 3/4" 









I think he skipped a 1"...and went with this..









I THINK it reads as a 1-1/2" NPT….


----------



## 489tad

Our carvings for Halloween.

Strong work Mr and Mrs JBeam.


----------



## ToddJB

Pumpkin Spice Starbucks, huh, Dan?

Fridge, strong work. I know exactly how hard it is to do the shape of that beam. I too love the look. Great job.

Nice, Jmart. She is really coming together. Any progress on the shop or has it all been house work?


----------



## terryR

We hooked up the fancy freeze drier yesterday. Fugger is as big as a small clothes drier, but only holds 4 small trays of goods. We dried banana chips and Skittles as a test. Works great. Needs a freekin' oil change after every use. oh my.

widked pine tree from greenish/whitish glass,


----------



## HokieKen

Had to do pumpkin duty with the grandkids over the weekend too Dan. BTW, I'm diggin' the Starbucks ;-)




























Bandit - pretty sure that's a 1"-11.5 NPT


----------



## terryR

don't forget, girls, Halloween is terryR's b-day and he likes knappable rock.


----------



## chrisstef

A guy down the street typically hands out minerals and rocks on Halloween. (he's also the same guy that freaked out when a school bus idled in front of his house waking him up one morning. Weirdo.) Im pretty sure i can rally the kids to all make a stop by and take all the goodies Terry. Ill see what i can come up with for ya.


----------



## HokieKen

I think there's lots of Obsidian under Dragonstone Terry.


----------



## terryR

you guys never disappoint. 

But what I really need are grinding wheels. I had hoped to score some at an event earlier this month, but it was extremely slow. So, I'm desparate for grinder wheels. I need the soft ones; usually white. Yes, I can afford to buy a new one for $19, but would rather trade a finished point or a knife for one that is worn out in your shop.

Fridge, buddy?


----------



## terryR




----------



## putty

Terry, have a couple for you
PM me with your address


----------



## HokieKen

I have thin wheels, like 1/4" for surface grinders TR. I can spare a couple if those are useful for ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Under that Cajun exterior lies an artists. Love that they busted your chops on the screws, this place is awesome.

Bob and JBeam are indomitable.

Cool pumpkin carving work!

The natives learned that arrowhead design from our alien overlords, Terry?


----------



## jmartel

> Nice, Jmart. She is really coming together. Any progress on the shop or has it all been house work?
> 
> - ToddJB


No shop progress since mid-summer. Once I finish up the drywall in the living room I'll move over to the shop. Got a list of some furniture to make. Have to make a decision in the spring whether to bite the bullet and borrow some money to do the kitchen or wait a couple years to save it up. I'm leaning towards just getting it done now so I can be done with the house. Getting tired of working on it.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I hear ya. I've done all the housework in cash as it came along, except for the Kitchen. I just hate having debt like that.

Terry, I have some stones for ya. PM your address.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Door fabrication in my shop done.










Now off to get the solid, upper panel fitted at another locale. Glue up / assy there too.










A whopper. 51" wide, 104" tall.


----------



## Mosquito

That is quite the door Smitty, what's it going on? Looks good

And for our housework projects, we've been financing because so far everything has had a 0% finance option for X number of months. We haven't done any projects that we couldn't afford to pay cash for yet, we just financed so we wouldn't have to take the up front hit, and as long as the money is free, figured why not. We have always paid it over 3-4 months instead of the 12 or 18 that the terms were for, because I didn't feel a need to stretch it out that far…


----------



## jmartel

> Man, I hear ya. I ve done all the housework in cash as it came along, except for the Kitchen. I just hate having debt like that.
> - ToddJB


Yeah, it's coming down to whether or not it's worth about 10% of the cost to do it now vs in 2-3 years. Appliances are really the biggest cost. I'm making the cabinets, so that shouldn't be too terrible.

Mos, where were you getting the 0% from? Credit cards I'm guessing? I can get 0% on the appliances, but not sure about materials/countertops stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

JMart, so far we haven't done a lot of those types of remodel-geared projects yet, just gas line, furnace, and windows. All of those have been through various community/state programs, around energy efficiency upgrades, etc. I don't anticipate getting any 0% finance options for more remodel type projects.

The regrading and landscaping around the shop could have been a 6 month 0% no payments through the company that did it (with the usual you pay all the back interest if you didn't pay it off in 6 months), but that one we didn't finance, as it was only around $3800.

We also have the availability to do certain improvements to the house/property with a loan through our city, but it's essentially a second mortgage or home equity loan. No interest, no payments necessary until sale of the property. Their way of trying to make it easier for you to keep your property value up, erm, I mean stay on top of projects that make your house look better


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, it'll be installed as a slider and will cover the doorway to the left, in the pic below.


----------



## Mosquito

Ah, ok, is that the barn door you were talking about previously?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yup!


----------



## ToddJB

We don't have any credit cards. I know we're missing out on points and stuff, but easier to live without than to be tempted.

Most expensive thing is the appliances? That was one of the cheaper aspects of our project, but we did a bunch of structural. Are you guys just doing cabinets, floor, and appliances?

I like that door, Smitty!


----------



## jmartel

> Most expensive thing is the appliances? That was one of the cheaper aspects of our project, but we did a bunch of structural. Are you guys just doing cabinets, floor, and appliances?
> 
> - ToddJB


Already have all the flooring bought. Minor plumbing for moving the sink/dishwasher. New windows, including cutting the exterior block to make one window bigger (including new lintel for above window). Building cabinets myself. Drywall/Insulation.

Big item is going to be the stove. Can't get gas, and electric sucks so it's going to be induction. Good ones of those aren't cheap. Fridge I can cheap out on since I don't even want water going to it. Need a good range hood. Wife wants no upper cabinets, so microwave is going to be a drawer style.

I figure appliances are going to be about half of the cost in there.


----------



## putty

Terry, are these what you are looking for? I replaced them with CBN and they have been sitting around.


----------



## chrisstef

nice smitty!


----------



## TheFridge

I'll send whatever I have your way terry.

Todd you're so sweet


----------



## duckmilk

Putty's a good man


----------



## terryR

you guys are overwhelming me; sorry have been without internet all day. I'll get some PMs to you…

Bro.T, you wouldn't believe it, but that is copied from an ancient point I have in a book. it's crazy. They start out like the one below, but after repeated re-sharpening they look alien as hell.










^pine tree from today from Fancy Jasper


----------



## chrisstef

I like the piney tasting ones too Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, those make my old six bladed Wasps look benign!


----------



## HokieKen

Since I can't send pics via PM, these good TR?









They're 7 X 1/4


----------



## Mosquito

Ready for the trick or treaters…










And this treat's for me 










(Yes, I know my stock was too thin, I just wanted to try it out and didn't have anything thicker. Fridge knows what I mean)


----------



## terryR

Kenny, those look fine to me!

Gotta keep reminding you guys, that's not an arrowhead. Way too heavy. It's a knife blade. True stone arrowheads are tiny lil buggers. Too small to sell to tourists that happen by my canopy. They want 'em big.


----------



## TheFridge

Mos, don't let them get to you. A skinny wiener isn't a handicap where I'm from


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart - give me a call when your ready for countertops. I'm sure we can find something you like.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart - give me a call when your ready for countertops. I'm sure we can find something you like.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Will do. Open to lots of options. Granite, Soapstone, Quartz, Paperstone basically.


----------



## theoldfart

Success on the kerf plane.


----------



## shampeon

Jmart, our place didn't have gas as an option either, and we have a GE induction stove that has been great (can't say the same about the GE front-loading washer whose bearing just broke after less than 4 years). Boils water almost instantly, and the temp control is better than gas.

The only thing you can't do is use a wok. For cheapie non-stick pans, get the Ikea induction-capable ones. The TFal ones are too thin and will warp eventually.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks, Ian. I'm good on pans and stuff. 99% of what I use is cast iron skillets, and the rest is all cladded metal that works with induction stuff. Don't use non-stick stuff.

Current plan is to put money into the cooktop since that's the majority of what I use. Looking at a Wolf induction top for that. lower-mid range wall oven & microwave will be fine for the rest. Basic fridge will be fine (don't want one with water/icemaker). Already have a new dishwasher.


----------



## Brit

Does anyone know the name of the woodworking forum that Martin set up when he sold LJs?


----------



## theoldfart

https://***.com


----------



## Brit

Thanks Kev.


----------



## putty

> The only thing you can t do is use a wok. - shampeon


We have the GE induction top and used the Wok last night…it worked great!


----------



## shampeon

Huh. Interesting. What kind of wok?

Getting the heat up the sides is a problem with induction tops, since it's exciting the iron in the base and then conducting the heat to the rest of the pan. With gas you're heating the air around the pan as well as putting flame on the sides.

I usually get around it for stir-frying by putting high heat on a large saute pan, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## putty

I don't know who makes, no markings. It got nice and hot on the bottom, I don't know about the sides, the thin metal of the wok heats up fast and stays hot. I think I had the heat level at 8 or 8.5


----------



## jmartel

My wok is Cast Iron. Haven't been able to use it since we moved to where we are now since we don't have gas. Electric elements don't work too well with it.

I could bring in Propane for just the stove. Probably won't.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I just received 3 days worth of post notifications dumped into my email all at once… odd.

*Edit:* I see Andy started a thread noting the email notification issue.

Cool door Smitty.

Terry that's the exact era that our overlords first started visiting and instructing the indigenous people.


----------



## Brit

I'll take credit for that Tony. LOL. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/295033#reply-5051857


----------



## AnthonyReed

I saw your email issue thread after I had posted. Thank you for pushing for a resolution Andy.


----------



## Brit

I started looking for a new home Tony. A woodworking forum without notifications is no use to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope it's fixed and that you are staying.


----------



## TheFridge

Same thing happened to me today.


----------



## chrisstef

Thirded. Bad juju Andy. Told ya buddy.

Wheels up 10:45 tomorrow. Legoland then to the out-laws for 5 days. Ass meet sand. Stef needs it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on. Safe travels Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Legoland? Lucky.


----------



## jmartel

> Legoland
> 
> - chrisstef


Oh baby. Keep going, I'm almost there…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jmart. Let me know what tickles ya. Ill take pics.


----------



## rad457

If you like Legoland you should see Miniatur Wunderland in Hamburg.
https://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wheels up here, too. i'll be in Manila next week, oh my.


----------



## Brit

Andre that is amazing. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Brit

Temperature in Manila tomorrow is 95 degress Fahrenheit. Enjoy Smitty!


----------



## Brit

I've almost finished digging the massive hole in my back garden now. Just laying out and squaring off and then I've got to back out the hole with the digger eating my ramp as I go and digging 2m x 2m x 1m deep hole in the middle for the soakaway. I'll post a photo once I'm done that. Nest job is to dig the footings which I've decided to do by hand as it would be nigh impossible to position the digger where I'd need to be to dig.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Unbelievable effort, Andy. Pictures will tell the story, can't wait!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Smitty!

Pictures or it didn't happen Andy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Tony. Enjoying a "Sammy's" breakfast pizza at LAX at present.


----------



## 489tad

UMMMMM. Breakfast pizza.









In there somewhere is a 336 Morris chair. 
Tonight after work I'll be reviewing Brewdog's Punk IPA. Stay tuned. 
Giant holes, travel, sand, exciting stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have a long flight in front of you, that pizza may induce a food coma and help easing the duration weariness.


----------



## putty

.


----------



## ToddJB

Look forward to build pics, Dan.


----------



## theoldfart

Safe travels Smitty. Remember this jumbo jack?


----------



## TheFridge

We have power feed! My wrists are gonna thank me. Liberally. And. Literally.


----------



## shampeon

Big week coming up, with the dust collector shed getting put in and the cabinets getting installed. Got all the parts for the 2 stage DC, including a Oneida Super Dust Deputy cyclone and a Donaldson truck filter.

Picked up an almost full set of '70s SK combo wrenches for cheap, then supplemented the missing ones with some NOS stuff from Cripes.









And then this beaut showed up on CL. Hehe.









1966 Powermatic 66. Devilish. I'll deal with the terrible flaking grey paint later. 3HP single phase motor, and came with a Bies fence that needs some clean up.

The arbor nut is 1 1/16" for Powermatics, and I wanted a cheap dedicated wrench. Picked this thing up for $7 at Pep Boys, and it's actually a damn decent Taiwan piece of chrome.


----------



## 489tad

Woodworker tested









Woodworker approved.

Fridge the feed unit looks awesome.

Shame can't beat 7.00 bucks.


----------



## TheFridge

A set of wrenches and a pm66? I'd take that as a sign it was meant to be.

Thanks bud. Works like a champion.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Safe travels Smitty. Remember this jumbo jack?
> 
> - theoldfart


I do! It looks great right there! 

Happy Saturday night from Manila!


----------



## chrisstef

Pure insanity


----------



## terryR

^kids on crack? I don't get it.

edit…Legoland?


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Legoland hotel. Mad house.

Here jmart


----------



## shampeon

We stayed at the Legoland Castle hotel last July. It ruled.

I grew up a couple miles from Carlsbad (in Vista). Get some rolled tacos or a carne asada burrito from any of the hole in the wall places, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## TheFridge

It's game day batches


----------



## Brit

Hole is dug! Yippee! Machinery is 'off-hire'. I'll tidy the site tomorrow and then take a couple of photos. The light was fading today by the time I'd ferried my last load to the front of the house. So glad that's over. The good news is I lost 17lbs in weight doing it. Digging the footings should see even more weight fall off. Great exercise.


----------



## chrisstef

Were in Florida Shamp but if i was out west you know id be one biting said burrito.

Good luck tonight fridge. Coming from up north and being in Florida its crazy seeing everyone rocking their college football gear. Ill be rootin for ya.

Nice Andy. Get er done brother!


----------



## shampeon

Ok, yeah. Florida makes sense.

What to do if nobody wants to automate your original sliding bypass doors? Do it your damn self.









Mount 2 slim profile openers parallel to the tracks, opposing each other.









Start experimenting with some metal linkages mounted at slightly different heights to avoid each other. They'll get attached to the doors with through bolts.









The linkages get attached to the opener. I dry lubed the door tracks to get them moving. We'll see if I can do a test tomorrow.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Fridge. That was a bit anticlimactic.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. I was hoping that those mullet-wearing **************************************** from the swamp could hand those mullet-wearing **************************************** from the mountains an L.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pictures don't do it justice…


----------



## bigblockyeti

The home building saga continues, the guy with whom we've met the most took it upon himself to go ahead and start clear it my land without my permission and took out ~50 trees that we didn't want touched and didn't need to be bothered at all through the construction process. As I've tried to wrap my head around how this could happen, he's most recently sent me an invoice of nearly three times what we had previously discussed what having a bulldozer on-site per day would be.

I'll be meeting with a landscaper next weekend to get a quote of installing 50 pine trees ranging from 20' - 35' and installing ground code to prevent erosion, that will be forwarded to the guy who tore the crap out of my property.


----------



## CL810

That's crazy Yeti.


----------



## shampeon

Smitty: Sobering. So many kids.

Katie's grandpa was a gunner on the back of a dive-bomber on the USS Hornet in the Pacific during WWII. My eldest and I just did a sleepover on the Hornet, which is now a museum in Alameda. Really gave you a small taste of what it must have been like sleeping stacked 3 deep in a bunk.

Gerry died a few years ago, and we have some of his mementos. Here's a picture he took from, I'm guessing, a bombing run in Manila Bay when the Allies were liberating the Philippines.









Here's Gerald Bottrell, USN gunner.


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear that Yeti. Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction. Hang in there.


----------



## Brit

As promised a photo of my hole (insert joke here Fridge). 46ft x 23ft x 3ft deep. Hole in the middle is 6 1/2 ft square by 3 1/2 ft deep. That's for a soakaway. It rained most of last night and this morning and it was good to see there wasn't any water pooling in the soakaway hole, so I haven't hit the water table yet. The two piles of dirt at the back of the hole is for backfilling after the walls are built next Spring. The rest has been ferried to the front of the property and taken away.


----------



## chrisstef

Im damn impressed with your landscrapin and machine operating Andy.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Stef. Not bad for a little 1 tonne micro digger.


----------



## TheFridge

> Damn Fridge. That was a bit anticlimactic.
> 
> - ShaneA


Yep. Typical LSU. Offense stayed on the bus because it sucks from the top down in games that matter. Defense was good enough for a half but only so much they can do when they were on the field most of the time. Oh well. LSU still incapable of recruit and developing QBs. Will get beat every year until that changes.


----------



## shampeon

cc Fridge:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058940533312290816


----------



## TheFridge

If that is real, it is so awesome.


----------



## HokieKen

There is no voice recognition software, and never will be, that can keep up with a Cajun in real time.


----------



## chrisstef

I heard Orgeron talk for the first time last week and all i could envision was the guy from Waterboy.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all gotta watch this

ESPN crew doing impressions of Orgeron.


----------



## Mosquito

Am I the only one who can't see Ian's last 2 posts of pictures?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I can't see them either Mos.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, thanks for the confirmation gents. Sometimes it's hard to tell if it's LJ being screwy for me, or an actual issue lol


----------



## chrisstef

4th'd.


----------



## HokieKen

I wondered why he keeps posting pics of that stupid minus sign. ;-)


----------



## shampeon

Ah crap, sorry. Serves me right for using Google photos, which apparently changed it's defaults on photos out from under me.

Garage shots:

















And the update: it works, mofos! Video here.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/KsDKpN2tfHfqCKVi9

Manila and my grandfather-in-law Gerry:


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Ian. That's a sweet set of pick ups.

Andy, proud of you. That's a lot of work.

Yeti, that is unbelievable.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Todd.

Ian - Garage door is looking good. Always knew you were a smooth operator. Gerry's papers are in remarkably good condition. Thanks for sharing them.

Lastly, you really should get those apples in the Fridge.


----------



## terryR

I went to my first Pow Wow this weekend. Not what I expected at all. Very noisy; lots of drumming and dancing. Pretty girls in leather and feathers.

I was hanging out with 2 other flint knappers; showing how to chip rocks and answering lots of questions. Sold a point for $10 that I had $8 invested in to the gate keeper who is desperate to learn knapping. His hands were cut up and sore, so he had trouble holding the camera for this,


----------



## Brit

I'm envious Terry. I've always wanted to meet Buffalo Bill.

BTW - Is that two fingered salute some kind of knapper secret hand shake coz it means something totally different where I'm from?


----------



## HokieKen

I think that was a 3-way tie in a game of rock-paper-scissors Andy. Either that or they were asking passerbys if anyone could give them haircuts.

Looks like a good time TR ;-) But, as attractive as you, Buffalo Bill and Bodie are, we're gonna need some proof of the feather and leather gals ;-P


----------



## Brit

Yeah - what Kenny said. Purely to expand our minds you understand, not our underpants.


----------



## terryR

Peace, to you my British friend. I dont remember how it happened; we were tired and packing up. One guy threw up a gang sign and the other 2 followed like kids. crazy knapping bonding between guys who just met 24 hours ago.

sorry, but my camera is this iPad with keyboard attached. I didn't take it out of the truck all day. I'm happy to search google for images, but I'll get in trouble for posting them.


----------



## ToddJB

As of yesterday, I have heat again. Install was simple. Made an educated guess about wiring. Everything is working swimmingly.

Thanks for all the input dudes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef. Hope you're warm if lack the peace.

Fantastic, thank you Smitty.

Congrats on the acquisition Ian! The garage door solution is slick! Vista huh? I grew up in Julian.

Well done Andy, that is a huge amount of earth you moved. Terry's "salute" means peace on this side of the pond.

Terry, did the guy in buckskin wield a black powder firearm?


----------



## terryR

Tony, no way, brother. Flint arrows and knives.

quiet and stealthy.

we are planning to re-take this country.


----------



## jmartel

Heat is a good thing, Todd. Glad you got it running.

Dropped off about 4 yards of the concrete block from the fireplace off this morning. Didn't think the uhaul would handle it, but we made it. Still have about 1.5 more to go, but I'm beat. I'll take it another day. Life would be easier with a dump trailer.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, that much block is no fun. I may have been tempted to do a roll off.


----------



## Brit

> Well done Andy, that is a huge amount of earth you moved. Terry s "salute" means peace on this side of the pond.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


160 tonnes Tony. I don't know what JLightweight is moaning about LOL.


----------



## Brit

I was literally running between the digger and the dumper. After dumping the load in the front garden and driving it back to rear garden I played this game where I would turn off the engine on the dumper and try to jump on the digger and start it before the engine died on the dumper. I got quite good at it in the end, although once I jumped a bit high and whacked the top of my head on the digger's roll cage getting into the driving seat. Luckily I was wearing a hard hat, but it still hurt. That will teach me.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you have any pictures with you in the hard hat…........... and your shirt off?


----------



## rad457

> Do you have any pictures with you in the hard hat…........... and your shirt off?
> 
> - ToddJB


Want me to send him some leather riding chaps too?


----------



## JayT

> Do you have any pictures with you in the hard hat…........... and your shirt off?
> 
> - ToddJB


Singing Y-M-C-A?

Terry knows where to find someone in a feathered headdress.


----------



## Brit

LOL. If truth be told I wouldn't have worn the hat, but I got so fed up with the wife telling me to put it on that I ended up wearing it. I resisted the high visibility vest though. A man has to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## HokieKen

Andy's British so I'm picturing something like this:


----------



## jmartel

> Man, that much block is no fun. I may have been tempted to do a roll off.
> 
> - ToddJB


I tried to. Dump doesn't take concrete. So my only option was to look for a rental and do it myself. Uhaul truck was the best thing I could find with a decent load rating. Still probably overloaded it. Took the two of us about 1.5-2hrs to load yesterday and about 1 to unload today. Jwife has to put in the work since it was her idea to take the fireplace down.


----------



## ToddJB

Won't take it? Crazy. That sucks.


----------



## jmartel

There's a pit about 25 min away that takes it off-island. But you have to bring it to them. So I didn't have much choice, really. Neighbor has a dump trailer, but it'll only hold like 5,000lbs. I think I took about double that over this morning.

Knocked out most of the electrical this weekend. Time for framing & drywall.


----------



## jmartel

So, after taking out the existing wall/beam, I'm left with a 10' 4×8 and a 12 1/2' 4×6. Ideas on what to use them on? Don't want to do a bench top since they have a bunch of embedded metal.


----------



## Brit

Garden bench.


----------



## shampeon

Trestle base for an outdoor table?


----------



## rad457

Jbeam, what kind of wood?


----------



## terryR

How much metal is there?
Any way to cut up chunks for the lathe?


----------



## jmartel

Just normal Hem-fir beams I believe. Nothing super tight grained. Same as what you'd find at the BORG. Lots of little staples & nails. Could cut chunks out and turn it, yes.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Right on Stef. Hope you re warm if lack the peace.
> 
> Fantastic, thank you Smitty.
> 
> Congrats on the acquisition Ian! The garage door solution is slick! Vista huh? I grew up in Julian.
> 
> Well done Andy, that is a huge amount of earth you moved. Terry s "salute" means peace on this side of the pond.
> 
> Terry, did the guy in buckskin wield a black powder firearm?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Julian is beautiful. Nice place to grow up.

All this talk of diggin and haulin sounds like too much work. I'm heading to Hawaii to play some golf.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I forget you have ties to San Diego Paul. Safe travels!


----------



## summerfi

Happy election day fellers. We have our first snowfall this morning. Big white flakes coming down and about 1/2 inch on the ground so far.


----------



## rad457

> Just normal Hem-fir beams I believe. Nothing super tight grained. Same as what you d find at the BORG. Lots of little staples & nails. Could cut chunks out and turn it, yes.
> 
> - jmartel
> </blockquote
> 
> Posts or beams for Trellis or other outside projects?


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, Julian is really lovely. San Diego's back country is underappreciated in all the best ways.


----------



## shampeon

Pad for the dust collector shed passes the QC test from the kids and, apparently, the dog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ pup getting in on the action.


----------



## TheFridge

If I was a dog I'd poop on it 

How about a JBattering Ram? For storming your neighbors fortress?


----------



## 489tad

90lbs of fun had his Haynanna-nannas removed. H


----------



## TheFridge

How could you!!!!???


----------



## HokieKen

I'd sleep with one eye open if I chopped of my 90 lb dog's boys.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie  don't give the wife any ideas

Oh yeah. I might've scooped up a PM 18" planer and a big delta lathe… no pics cuz I forgot and it's sitting in my dads shop where it'll be stored for a lil while. Bless his heart. I guess sometimes it is better to ask for forgiveness than permission  nothing like having someone else's stuff take up your valuable space


----------



## Hammerthumb

Played terrible. I need more practice.


----------



## woodcox

Poor 88lbs! Say it isn't so? Why now Dad?

Nice fridge. 18" sounds handy.

J, I would keep em for the shop or cribbage. I'm impressed with the house work there. HeAvy stuff.

So, I'm feeling the switch to glass for our chemistry stuff. Tired of losing product to freezing and time just sitting in their cans. Would mason type jars be ideal?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks warm Paul, a poor swing pales in comparison.

Poor pooch.


----------



## jmartel

WC, I've used mason jars in the past for finishes. Don't see why it wouldn't work. The plastic reusable lids that you can buy for them are not really air/water tight though. Should still use the rings and flat lids.

Jealous, Paul. It was cold this morning here in the Seattle area. Bit of frost on the car windshield on our side of the water.

Hoping to start mudding this weekend. I got a thanksgiving deadline for this room and I think I can hit it. Then I can slack on house work for a few months while I work on other stuff and dive more.


----------



## 489tad

> How could you!!!!???
> 
> - TheFridge


Aside from eyeballing the rabbit, the old dog, furniture…....he is in training to be a service dog.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The "contractor" that trashed my property replied to my email via 5 poorly crafted text messages telling me we had an agreement and we discussed everything prior to him starting the work. This in spite of the fact we had nothing in writing , no finalized price, no finalized plan and he didn't have the county issued septic plan yet. I shook his hand thanking him for meeting with us prior to him beginning the destruction and he thinks that was giving him the ok to start while having zero details figured out. Oh yeah, he has no contractor's license, his son got his only less than a week prior.


----------



## jmartel

Time to start bringing out the legal guns, Yeti. Trees are usually subject to 3x replacement costs, which are astronomical for fully mature ones. Like, 5 figures each depending on size.


----------



## HokieKen

> Time to start bringing out the guns, Yeti.
> 
> - jmartel


Fixed it for ya


----------



## DanKrager

Well, the forks got the green seal of quality and they're ready for work.









And work they do! Carries almost 5 times the bucket alone and when these chips are soaking wet from the recent rain, that 5x bundle is heavy enough the rear end is light. This particular load is not that big. It was the first "stick" and I hadn't learned how to get the max load.










First welding project with new equipment. I'm chuffed.
DanK


----------



## shampeon

Time to lawyer up, yeti. Sucks, but that's the only way to deal with these type of morons.


----------



## TheFridge

Yep. Though, not much for them to stand on if they don't have a contract. Word of mouth means nothing without a paper trail.


----------



## shampeon

Well, at least there's a document trail now with the email and text messages establishing that the guy admitted removing the trees without a signed contract and isn't a licensed contractor. Yeti, don't say another word to this goober until you talk to a lawyer. Radio silence is going to be your friend here.


----------



## shampeon

Yes, yes, yes. My Vision Board is nearing completion.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Ian!

Duplicate post:

Finished up my sittin/sharpenin/leather workin bench.




























Old pine from our 92 year old home from our kitchen remodel. I salvaged as much as I could. This was the last of it.

The base and under shelf were repurposed from an old Denver public school table.


----------



## terryR

What a lovely space to work, Todd.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Todd! That vise and toolbox make me feel frisky ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Ian!

That is dead sexy Todd.


----------



## Brit

Awesome Todd!


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Todd. What's the machine next to it? Giant scroll saw?


----------



## HokieKen

Might I suggest something like this for your Worksharp Todd?



If you make it match your <gurstner> machinists box, you get bonus points!


----------



## shampeon

Nice, Todd. Love those old metal adjustable height desks. Reminds me of the teacher's desk.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, yeah, Walker Turner Scollie I restored awhile back.



















Kenny, yeah. I need to do that!


----------



## woodcox

Perfect Todd! That is a nice bench.

I missed that one, Kenny. I'd like something like that. Nice work.

Great storage Ian. That tall bank on the wall is cool.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Very sexy Woodcox.

Looks ideal Stef!


----------



## jmartel

I've got a bit of size envy, Todd. Here's mine.










Goes well with my anvil and bar clamps though.


----------



## Mosquito

LOL JMart


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Good thing you have a huge wiener.


----------



## HokieKen

Why thank you. It is generally an advantage


----------



## Hammerthumb

Golf is too much work when you can't hit them straight. I'm going home for some rest. Hopefully the hang over will be gone when I land.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks T. Boards my now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Boarding now. Stupid auto-correct.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome local beer and grub last night, traveling home today!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, wave when you go over us. Just look for the smoke, fire started about sixty miles NNW of us and i's up to 18, 000 acres in about 24 hours. Finger crossed, people have been hurt.


----------



## duckmilk

I like it Todd!!

That looks like a cool place to have a beer Smitty. Wish I was there too.

I *love* my county appraisal district. Yesterday, the appraiser came out to look at things and take some pictures. He said he would take 5% off of our big shop for depreciation. Cool!! Then he left me a voice mail today and said if I sign up for the 65 or over homestead exemption (or whatever they call it, I just turned 65 last month), it would cut about 25K off my appraised value for 2018. WHO has ever received a phone call from the county appraiser offering to save them money? 
I have ))


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, you guys are still that dry Kev?


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, 25-30 mph winds, 12% humidity, no rain for the last six weeks. Just looking at leaves makes them combust.


----------



## terryR

Wish I could send some rain, Kevin. Nothing but showers here for the past 10 days. I even got the big diesel truck stuck just trying to drive uphill to me shop. Nasty and sloppy here.

But I have to give a huge SHOUT OUT to Putty and Kenny for hooking me up with so many grinding wheels! Pretty sure I have a lifetime supply now. Thanks, guys!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Smitty, glad to hear you had a good trip.

That is awesome Duck! Happy for you.

People here are so awesome, glad you're stocked up Terry.


----------



## jmartel

Nice and cold for you to come back to, Paul. Was 35 when I left this morning. Even with heated gear it was still a cold ride in.

Rain has been staying away this week. But that's why it's been cold.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad to help Terry. I hate seeing tools sit around my shop un-used so it's a treat when I can send 'em somewhere they have a purpose 

Jmart, y'alls BS weather has blown all the way over here to the good coast! Keep that cold up there where it belongs… ;-)


----------



## terryR

you did awesome, Kenny! I usually have to hand grind stones really thin to help with notching. Those thin stones you sent me will probably last a decade or longer. And the 'soft' grit will be awesome for working particular types of chert.

putty sent me wheels so big, I'll have to wait until I can drive to the shop to use them; don't wanna carry them!


----------



## putty

They were off my 8" grinder until I got CBN wheels

Happy Knapping!!


----------



## TheFridge

> Ha. Good thing you have a huge wiener.
> 
> - ToddJB


No lie. Because your other tools are small.


----------



## theoldfart

From the Camp fire northwest of us


----------



## TerryDowning

I don't miss California Fall (Fire season) of course fore season is year round in California anymore.


----------



## terryR

i hacked out this knife from Coastal Plains Chert (GA) and glued it to a stick of African Blackwood today. Deer rawhide for the wrap,


----------



## terryR

The ground is just soggy and nasty here,










^nothing whatsoever on radar, but it's raining here. I promise. Just a slow drizzle. Good day to be a duck.


----------



## theoldfart

Folks here would love some of that precipitation.


----------



## duckmilk

Wish I could send you some also Kev.



> Good day to be a duck.
> 
> - terryR


I am, but I'm tired of the rain too. My wife tried to pull her horse trailer up next to the shop. Now we have a trench I could lay electrical conduit in.


----------



## terryR

Duck, I did the same thing with my truck trying to drive uphill to my shop. 2 deep trenches, and I never made it up the hill. Funny, now the trenches are completely flush with the earth after all the drizzle.

And another knife,










Brazilian Agate hafted to a piece of Moose antler.

Too cold in my shop to glue anything together; had to move some stuff to the home.


----------



## jmartel

Standard PNW rain here today. Going out diving tomorrow to one of my favorite sites. Also picked up a 17lb brisket yesterday that I've got going now. Trying out splitting the point from the flat this time, only my grill isn't big enough to have both on separate. I figure I'll get the flat nice and smokey and then wrap it and put it in the oven and then throw the point on.

Cool knives, Terry. Found out a buddy that I ride the ferry with every day is getting into knapping. Sucks about the fires, Kevin.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, JBrisket.

Send your buddy to Flint Knapping group on FB. So glad I joined; best way to find quality material and others who are trying to learn the same step as you are.


----------



## Brit

Dropped my daughter off here this morning. She's got a gig cruising around Europe for a month singing. How she holds the lyrics to 160 songs in her head is beyond me.


----------



## jmartel

Well I'm going to chalk this brisket up into the fail category. Not as good. Going to go back to doing it the normal way. Made burnt ends with the point this time which were good, but not great. Flat dried out a lot more than usual.

But the good news is that since they both wouldn't fit on the grill at the same time, the wife told me to buy a smoker.

Congrats, Andy. I'm sure she's excited for it. Shipboard life isn't glamorous, but it could be the start to something greater. At least if she is an entertainer onboard she will be treated better than the normal staff.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never tried splitting a point and a flat before. Usually just buy flats. Did you end up with more of the fatty area on the point jmart?

Had a pretty bumpy ride home with a circle at the end. One or two decent, throw your gut around, bumps n lil buddy thought he he was gonna toss cookies on the final decent. Had to talk him off the ledge while he was clutching the barf bag. Held it down and regained color by the time the cold air hit im on the jetway. Just glad he didnt get scared.


----------



## ShaneA

Not all beef is equal. One of the tougher aspects of brisket in the investment in time, money, effort etc just to get a meh cut of beef.


----------



## jmartel

> Ive never tried splitting a point and a flat before. Usually just buy flats. Did you end up with more of the fatty area on the point jmart?
> 
> - chrisstef


Those are the best flights. Like riding in a rollercoaster.

Trimmed it so that there was an even 1/8" or so around the flat and the point each. I was going off of a recommendation from a coworker who makes a way better brisket and burnt ends than I do. He always separates them. I was a much bigger fan of the shorter cooktime though. Put the flat on at 7am and it came out around 2:30pm. Point went on at about 10 and I pulled it out to cube up for burnt ends at 200 deg around 4:30. Last full one that I did was about the same size and went from 11pm until 3pm the following day.



> Not all beef is equal. One of the tougher aspects of brisket in the investment in time, money, effort etc just to get a meh cut of beef.
> 
> - ShaneA


True. But this had a lot of good marbling, plenty of fat, and was a prime grade. I'll give it another shot in a few weeks. No biggie. Now I just need to decide what smoker to buy. Looking at a Weber smokey mountain, Pit Barrel Cooker, or a commercially available version of an Ugly Drum Smoker. Don't have time to make my own right now.


----------



## TheFridge

Not a fan of brisket. Even when it's good. Too grainy. Favorite smoked item is turkey necks. Especially in gumbo. Y'all about next level stuff. Or a smoked turkey leg. Tough choice.


----------



## 489tad

Last week I needed my bandsaw to make the forms for steam bending. Changed the blade and noticed the eccentric bearing guide shaft is broken and MIA. Call Powermatic tell them what I need. They tell me the part number changed over the years and sent the wrong thing. Not even close. 








I cut a inline skate axle, drill and tap a fix till PM sends me the correct part. I was able to get a form started then life kick in. I'll chip away at it during the week.

Kevin i hope all is well.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, guess I had a better experience with PM. Broke the rack and pinion gear on my BS, called Carter since it is their product and they were no help. Called PM and they shipped the next day, parts were correct.

Smoke is real heavy again, clear in the am and socked in at pm. Red flag warnings are out again. Fingers crossed.
We did move here voluntarily but geez…...


----------



## shampeon

Damn, guys.


----------



## jmartel

Here's a new nudi for you, Fridge. Haven't seen this one before.


----------



## theoldfart

Wonderful patina, nicely aged galvanizing, clean lines, lovely contrast on the lid, what's not to like Ian?


----------



## shampeon

I'm guessing those are the original casters. He knows what he has.


----------



## TheFridge

Brit, that's awesome for baby girl 

JNudi, I bet you say that to all the guys.

The sad thing is. There's a sucker born everyday. You just. Never. Know. Nice can though.


----------



## ToddJB

A month at sea - not sure if I would love or hate that. Ha. That's a cool opportunity of the little lady, Brit.


----------



## TheFridge

I was born with sea legs.


----------



## ToddJB

> I was born with three legs.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## theoldfart

^watch your step Fridge


----------



## HokieKen

> I was born with a sea serpent between my legs.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## Hammerthumb

So I got back from Hawaii and went to the coast with a few friends for razor clam digging. Had a blast!

Stupid phone won't load images. I'll post later.


----------



## TheFridge

Hahahaha I wish. I'm not my 10th grade biology teacher. Gotta be careful around all those school desks. They're about knee height. Didn't take long to figure out why he wore tight pants. I swear, just about every female teacher in the school would stop by once a week to say hello. A couple of the male teachers too if I recall correctly.


----------



## Brit

Kev - I hope those fires don't come your way. Stay safe.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hahahaha I wish. I'm not my 10th grade biology teacher. Gotta be careful around all those school desks. They're about knee height. Didn't take long to figure out why he wore tight pants. I swear, just about every female teacher in the school would stop by once a week to say hello. A couple of the male teachers too if I recall correctly.
> 
> - TheFridge


Is this him Fridge?


----------



## terryR

I just wish you girls west of here would keep all this rain to yourselves.










wearing muck boots now just to feed the outside cats and get mail.


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty sure folks here would be willing to take that rain off your hands Terry.


----------



## JayT

You do know why California isn't getting any rain, don't you Kevin?

Rain is known by the state of California to cause cancer and they can't get the little Prop 65 warnings to stick to the raindrops.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll second that Terry!


----------



## Mosquito

the only precipitation we've gotten in the past week has been snow, and I'm not complaining lol
Although, I do still have a back yard full of leaves…


----------



## theoldfart

I like Jay. It is on everything.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wet snow here too. I saw a bit of smoke flying over CA last Friday. Stay safe, Kevin.

... Break // Break // New Subject …

(Very) long story short, had an opportunity to salvage whatever I could find in a couple of buildings in a neighboring town. Well, one of the 'stores' was a clothing store in a past life. And when it was, each long wall featured oak 'built ins' that survived. Well, barely survived. Roof leaked for years, floor rotten, and the built ins featuring glass front drawers and sliding doors were swollen to the point of being inoperable. There were a number of cabinets; i managed to figure out how to do 'reverse installs' without destroying them and salvaged three units.

Two with glass sliding doors (a couple of pics of those):



















And one that has (missing) oak sliding doors on top and 18 oak and glass drawers w/ brass pulls (one crappy pic):










I also salvaged one 'end cap' that covers the side when all are re-assembled (someday); I'll make a copy for the other side when the time comes. excited to have them, have no idea when they'll be used. Easy access to storage is awesome at times like this.


----------



## CL810

Awesome Smitty! We had a clothing store back in the day that had the same kind of shelves. But my memory is only the top shelf had a glass door which held extra stock as did the bottom drawers.


----------



## terryR

Another great find, Smitty. An antique display for antiques.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Smitty. I was in an old men's clothing store this summer (started in 1878, and still in the original space, though half the size it used to be). They had similar such built-ins, and when I asked them about them, they said they were original, and the glass doors were from back when there were dirt roads and coal lights, and rather important requirements for a clothing store…


----------



## theoldfart

I think Smittys shop heaven just moved up to shop nirvana. Beautiful cabinets Smitty, we know you'll do them justice.


----------



## TheFridge

Talk about manly shop storage.


----------



## chrisstef

I just wanna smell Smitty's shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks fellas, happy we had the chance to save these things. Once in a lifetime opportunity; a real pain in the arse to remove, but worth it. They're in my father's shed for now; it's full of 30 years of misc. salvaged lumber, T&G flooring, beadboard, architectural pieces, doors and windows, etc. so when the time comes, they'll be ready to go.

And they'll be drying out in the meantime. Building was so bad, only found a couple moveable drawers (out of dozens) and the doors were locked in the 'open' position. Moved them Saturday, today some of the glass panel doors were closable.


----------



## terryR

Come to think of, Smitty's got nuthing on our place.

We have t&g flooring already in place, but it needs to be planed even. 5 year old bak doors, placed into the framing of the house, before we knew there was no support under it. Salvaged lumber in the freekin' way in the barn, so the chickens poop on it. still have transoms above the older doors. 

We have over a dozen windows removed the home 2 years ago, when we upgraded to awesome. Got windows with air bubbles in the glass, but no one wants it.

we've even got TWO bleedin' limestone chimneys falling apart at the top, but no one will touch that job. 2 large chunks fell last year, hit the metal roof (BANG), and are still llaying in the yard.

Nearest grocery went under after their last Health Inspection. Which is probably a good thing. Now it's 30 minutes to buy any food.

blah, blah, blah


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet hole Alabama


----------



## HokieKen

Da na na da nana

Where the skies are so blue (and the residents too!)


----------



## summerfi

Smitty, my wife is into barrister bookcases, which those cabinets remind me of. She drug two home from a yard sale last year that were in so many pieces they were unrecognizable. I've restored one, and the other one sits in my shop waiting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, I have a couple of those too, love them!


----------



## Mosquito

A barrister bookcase has been on my long 'eventually' list for quite some time, as I've always liked them for some reason. They're also insanely expensive at antique, or recycle stores


----------



## TheFridge

Is it just me? Or does the word "upcycle" make anyone else want to vomit. It's is the same category as "distressed" and "white washed" and "Pinterest"


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, don't forget my favorite, primitive. Damn heathens!


----------



## Mosquito

heh, I agree Fridge


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a fan of upcycle either. Pinterest is aggravating.


----------



## Mosquito

This was a project that went surprisingly quick for me… And it all started, honestly, with deciding to cut some molding with the #55, for no particular reason lol










Maybe collecting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice!


----------



## TheFridge

primitive isn't too bad around here. Mainly because it's associated with the beginning of hunting season. primitive weapons. Like terry's knives and arrowheads 

It's about damn time you did something MOS


----------



## terryR

Mos, that's lovely.

Everyone loves arrowheads. And they are easy to make, you girls should give it a try…

Here's a knife from yesterday, Brazilian Agate on a piece of sandblasted Pipe Briar,


----------



## Mosquito

> It's about damn time you did something MOS
> 
> - TheFridge


lol I agree… I was so stupid busy this fall that all I managed to do was turn a couple bowls. But now, it's PTO season for me, so I'm hoping that changes  I only work 3-day weeks for the rest of the year (except off all between Christmas and New Years). Winter is always more shop-productive for me too, as the cabin is closed


----------



## woodcox

Good save smitty.

That's great mos.

Nice contrast there, Terry. I like that one.

Thanks Kenny, now files and rasps have a home. Inspirational you are.









Repurposed oak bottom, maple box, pine lid.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice WC! Love the curl. Aren't those boxes fun? )


----------



## ToddJB

> Is it just me? Or does the word "upcycle" make anyone else want to vomit. It's is the same category as "distressed" and "white washed" and "Pinterest"
> 
> - TheFridge


I just upcycled this thrift store marble rolling pin yesterday. Little Bocote action.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are fantastic Smitty!!!

Beautiful cabinet Mos.

Bankers prefer larger proportions.


----------



## Brit

> Is it just me? Or does the word "upcycle" make anyone else want to vomit. It's is the same category as "distressed" and "white washed" and "Pinterest"
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I just upcycled this thrift store marble rolling pin yesterday. Little Bocote action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Ah, I see what you did there Todd. Increased the diameter of the handles so there is less knuckle clearance between the handles and the kitchen worktop meaning it can now only be used by a woman. Smart move!


----------



## HokieKen

That's the biggest and fanciest spokeshave I've ever seen Todd. Looks like it takes a damn fine shaving though.


----------



## 489tad

good one Andy!!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha @Andy - it still works fine in my dandy boy hands.


----------



## theoldfart

Dandy as in dainty Todd?


----------



## chrisstef

Dandy as in handy. Fridge loves handys.


----------



## ToddJB

You're welcome to google dandy boy.

Acme Filer Video Pt 2 done. Video ********************s the bed for a section in the middle for some reason… oh well.


----------



## TheFridge

You have to be dainty to use to word upcycle.

Other than that. All of the above.


----------



## HokieKen

> You re welcome to google dandy boy.
> ...
> 
> - ToddJB


Well somebody had to… According to Urban dictionary, there are 2 definitions. One is… well exactly what you would think. The other is a total badass gangster in Australia.

So from that, I have to draw the conclusion that an American sissy is the equivalent of an Aussie thug.

'Merica!!


----------



## jmartel

Since Tony wanted photos of the insulation process, still have to spray foam the window:










Finished that up tonight along with finishing up the wiring. Hanging sheetrock on the last 2 walls tomorrow, starting to mud on Thursday. Not sure if I'll have the living room completely done by Thanksgiving, but definitely by the end of that weekend.

Eventually that open wall space on the left side is going to have a wood stove there. Not this year, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Under house arrest, the smoke is too heavy to go outside for me.

View from the back deck










Took advantage of my incarceration and installed more LED lighting in the shop.


----------



## TerryDowning

sorry you all have to go through that. I don't miss that crap. sooo glad I moved to CO.


----------



## Mosquito

A coworker showed a before and after picture of her house. All she's got left is a chimney, and some retaining wall brick… Hope you stay out of the way Kev


----------



## theoldfart

Moss, there are a number of pics showing cars melting, trim and plastic obviously but sometimes metal parts as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Stay safe out there Kevin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Big night in the shop! Really Big!

Sharpened a block plane, and a smoother, and two jack planes.

Threw away some cluttering stuff.

That is all.

;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Decluterring has a way of freeing yourself from your stuff. When I packed up and moved back in July I got rid of a lot of stuff, some a huge relief and some kind of depressing. Looking back, the stuff I sold for more than I bought I felt pretty good about, some of the smaller misc. stuff I wish I had assessed a little better as I might have gone overboard and nothing hurts more than getting a great deal on something only to trash it later then have to buy it when you really need it later.

On the plus side, I bought a house and close December 10th.


----------



## terryR

I find de-cluttering difficult. Most of my clutter is small bits of material to make knives or jewelry. Just small boxes of stuff piled on boxes of stuff.

And, my wife brings home last night a block plane blade from Millers Falls, that needs to be sharpened. I hope I can remove this pitting without removing 1/2 the thickness of the iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That pitting is b-aaaa-aaa-d, Terry. Ouch.

Part of my clutter is trash, pure and simple. Old papers, packing sheets, (true) scraps of pine, etc. The rest are boards. Reclaimed loblolly pine, 1×10 or so, 8' and 4' long. Several dozen, all told. Great for shop furniture/projects, but my shop is outfitted the way I want it. So I clean them up, keep them and say "someday I'll need these." Great, but now they're in my way, leaning up on the assembly table, or in front of the hardware cabinet. Must. Simplify.


----------



## DanKrager

I streamlined the shop earlier this year….and filled the space with something else, now welding equipment and work area. Shop is overrun with wood "scraps" and now metal scraps look attractive and sometimes stick to me like a magnet. My name is Dan and I have a sickness…

DanK


----------



## bandit571

> I find de-cluttering difficult. Most of my clutter is small bits of material to make knives or jewelry. Just small boxes of stuff piled on boxes of stuff.
> 
> And, my wife brings home last night a block plane blade from Millers Falls, that needs to be sharpened. I hope I can remove this pitting without removing 1/2 the thickness of the iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


I have a tub full of old block planes…need to know IF yours has notches (and what kind) and I look through the stash and see what I have….IF I have one that matches, I can send it your way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for the vid Todd. I haven't watched it all yet in order to bust chops.

Thank you JMoney. Rigid insulation? No need of vapor barrier? What R factor?


----------



## ShaneA

Just 3rd degree him Tony, damn!


----------



## jmartel

1 1/2" rigid insulation. Vapor barrier built in. R-5.78.

Not the best R value insulation, but I didn't want to do full stud walls and lose even more space.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...However, Shane has watched enough in order to proceed.

Thank you J5.78.


----------



## jmartel

Dropped $400 on trim and last remaining drywall last night. Should have this room buttoned up and furniture moved back in by the end of next weekend. Then back to more important things like real woodworking and diving.


----------



## theoldfart

Still smoke covered here. The little dot is the sun!









A lot of outdoor activities are being cancelled through out the region. Air quality is at 185 ppm.


----------



## shampeon

AQ sucks here in the east bay, too, Kevin. It's for sure worse today than the last couple days.









DC shed is complete. Cabinets in. Drawer liner added (vinyl carpet runner from Lowes, ribbed, good stuff). Tools out of the POD.









DC ducting will go in week after Thanksgiving. We'll be in Oahu next week, fighting the crowds. Katie's dad was diagnosed with ALS, so we're going to take some ops while we can to do things together.


----------



## jmartel

I do not miss the smoke every summer up here. Good luck guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang. Sorry Ian & Mrs. Ian.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, sorry for the ALS diagnosis. Shop's coming along well. Someday need to talk to you about wood suppliers.

We're planning to be in Hawaii sometime in Feb.

Staying inside for now, it's supposed to improve on Saturday.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry for the diagnosis Ian. But enjoy Hawaii ) That RAS looks like a beast!

TR - is that a 1-5/8" blade with a notches for the depth adjuster? If so, I think I got a spare. If you can post a pic of the bottom side of the blade, I'll let you know tonight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ian, that sux. Lost an uncle to that disease… RAS looks quite familiar. Here's a pic from several years ago, when my three sons helped with shop floor install and two are ripping solid foam insulation with the DeWalt.










Stay inside, Fart!


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do such fantastic restoration work Todd. Thanks for taking the time to document it. The lamp fix was fun to see, I was wondering about it when you showed that it was affixed with baling wire. The part part were you took the motor off to give us a better view of the rewire and then veiled the whole process with the video distortion was kind of a sh1tty trick though.

"Stay inside, Fart!" is Demo's motto.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Bandit and Kenny.
let me try to photograph the back…


----------



## chrisstef

Youre toilet seat is filthy terry. Lay off the oreos man.

And get a wet wipe.


----------



## Brit

NO! Don't get a wet wipe unless it is 100% biodegradable. The others take 100 years to decompose and are clogging up the world's sewers and polluting our waterways. They've been banned in the UK. Now can someone help me down off this soapbox.


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Stef, that's my coffee making station.

We go through those Chlorox wipes like toilet paper. Wife uses them to wipe down the kitchen after she weighs out raw meat for the dogs every morning. Waiting tomake coffee now…


----------



## terryR

Brrr…20-something degrees on the farm. In Alabama.

my new best buddy,










$80 and cool to the touch on all sides. Sitting on $400 worth of Lioger rasps, and I don't mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Andy.

Winter was a horrible invention.


----------



## chrisstef

Just messing with ya Terry.

And, Andy, youre right, dont ever flush those things. Straight to the trash bin with em. They cause huge problems and their marketing is the issue. They say flushable on the package and in little baby print (but no more than one at a time).

Woke up to 8" of snow this morning. Wtf. Its too early for this crap. Snowblower wasnt near ready to roll but i got her fired up and cleaned up the driveway.

Also, Uconn still owns Syracuse at MSG. After 3 very very long years we've finally got an adult in the room again and he's coaching his butt off. Completely different team this year. We make Storrs CT the 6th borough whenever we show up in NYC.


----------



## jmartel

Really shouldn't be using them at all. Get some rags that you can wash after they are dirty and reuse them. Right up there with you, Andy. Along with plastic grocery bags. It's pretty dramatic how much you see them all over the place. I see them in the water at dive sites where they don't have the ban. Usually end up stuffing my pockets full of that, fishing line/lures, and cans whenever I dive. I leave bottles since small fish/octopus tend to like those for homes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good looking out JClean.

Stef likes it rough.


----------



## bandit571

John Wayne Paper?


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks, Bandit and Kenny.
> let me try to photograph the back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Sorry TR, totally slipped my mind last night. I'll try to remember to look tonight. Pretty sure I have a busted 220 in the spare parts bin that still has a blade in it though and I'm pretty sure it's the same blade.


----------



## terryR

no problem, Kenny

guys, I never use disposable stuff. But my freekin' wife is Engineer 40 hrs per week, takes horse lessons one night a week, raises chickens, ducks, goats, pigs, and a horse every day (she doesn't trust me to do much with the livestock), and has to run, bike, and swim every day…a 50K run tomorrow.

I already pick up behind her like a wife. There's no way she could use a cloth towel soaked in bleach and immediately place it in the washing machine. Too many steps.

drives me nuts.


----------



## terryR

fuggin' sticky notes on every flat surface…


----------



## Brit

Don't know if you have access to the BBC iPlayer on your TVs or smartphones, but there was a great documentary called 'Drowning in Plastic' a little while ago. IMO it should be essential TV for everyone on the planet. Check it out.

"Our blue planet is facing one its biggest threats in human history. Trillions of pieces of plastic are choking the very lifeblood of our earth, and every marine animal, from the smallest plankton to the largest mammals, is being affected. But can we turn back this growing plastic tide before it is too late? In this 90-minute special, wildlife biologist Liz Bonnin visits scientists working at the cutting edge of plastics research. She works with some of the world's leading marine biologists and campaigners to discover the true dangers of plastic in our oceans and what it means for the future of all life on our planet, including us."


----------



## duckmilk

Missed a lot here in the last couple of days. I hate plastic bags. They used to ask if you wanted paper or plastic at the store.

Other news, Auggie called me yesterday asking about bending wood. I'm not the expert by any means and I told him to post some questions here and some pictures. He asked how all you guys were doing. I told him it was the same demented crowd. Anyway, he ended up building a cheapo steamer and just sent me a picture, success.


----------



## duckmilk

Spent the afternoon signing up for my medicare supplement, friggin easy and reasonably priced. I only kept my wife's insurance for vision and dental. Keeping the rest off her company insurance is going to save her a bundle.
Good thing is I take no prescriptions and am in good health, but wanted to be covered just in case that changes.


----------



## bandit571

Medicare A & B…..plus Tricare for Life…..will see how the changes go down…

Dry fit for today…









Need to cut the bottom panel to size…and cobble a lid….









Just a pile of White Oak scraps…


----------



## woodcox

These two finally left the shop today. I think it was April or May when I started on them They are replacing a couple low square tables my mom's church had been using to hold hand sanitizer.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Woody, love those proportions. Hopefully you didnt use shellac, all the alcohol in hand sanitizer would wear right through it.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry TR. My blades ain't right.


----------



## bandit571

That's ok…I have 3 that do match….one is a Craftsman, one a Stanley…and one is a Millers Falls Solid Tool Steel that has a "C" stamped to the slotted side. Let me know…

The Craftsman has a 187.37052 DD stamped under the made in USA..

All or one?










Need an address to send it to…


----------



## jmartel

Nice tables, WC.


----------



## woodcox

I've a serial Stanley iron from a blue 60 1/2. 1 3/8- 4 1/2 that might fit, Terry. Adjuster threads in the bed showed up chowdered so I bought another.

Todd, thank you. She wanted them like 8" taller to cover a gap on the oak pillar.SMH. It took a minute to talk her down. We'll see how the wipe-on fares with the sani. The dye was trans tint honey amber and med brown with dna/lacquer thinner. Formby's and only 6 coats of poly, should have kept going, liberons wax. She's going to keep an eye on them for me. Likely doilies will be up there too. They want another at the front of the chapel with a shelf to hold a couple bronzes.


----------



## terryR

Bandit, thanks a ton.

This plane belongs to a friend that works with my wife. Now, my wife isn't speaking to me. If it were up to me, I'd choose the MF, and trade something nice for it. Would you mind holding that one for a few days in case I'm added to the loop again?


----------



## terryR




----------



## bandit571

They will all be sitting here, as they are all "orphans"...until called for.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm rollin' like a boss now boys.


----------



## jmartel

Damn. Missed out on a fairly new woodstove for $250 including chimney. Showed up about 10 min too late and someone was already there picking it up.


----------



## terryR

Glad you like it, Kenny. only wax for a finish on the wood, so feel free to add more anytime.

Still waiting to hear any word on the plane's iron, Bandit. Thanks.


----------



## terryR

Stef, I'm pretty sure you never charged me enough for this saw,










Me and Mr.Bishop cutting up sick wood for a knife handle.


----------



## HokieKen

It's gorgeous TR. It looks and feels great as is 

I realized the pic I uploaded last night didn't do justice to the stone or the wood so here's a better one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that to sneak past the TSA metal detectors?


----------



## chrisstef

Geez. I only vaguely remember that one but seeing it work is payment enough Terry. I keep your knife on my desk in the office. Its been handled more than Tony in the back room of a museum.


----------



## duckmilk

That says a lot!


----------



## terryR

Most people are surprised how nice a stone knive feels in your hand.

Although, it's essentially useless as a tool today. It will cut, but only a little before you'd have to sharpen it; that means you'd have to know knapping; and the stone would lose width very quickly. Honestly, a modern rusty knife is a much better tool. But not as pretty to look at. 

Gotta find a way to sell more knives since they are starting to pile up.


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Bandit, you have to keep up with that iron. It's still yours and always will be…

Wife wants a divorce, so I've no need to ask for favors for that crowd.

Anybody need a roommate? And have a job offer?


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, are you being serious?


----------



## terryR

yessir.


----------



## theoldfart

Damn it Terry, that sucks. We're here if you need to vent.


----------



## terryR

Thanks ol fart,


----------



## chrisstef

What Fart said.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, Terry. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Terry. Sorry man. Even if you want it and even though it's almost always better for both involved, it's still a tough thing to wade through.


----------



## shampeon

Damn, Terry. Sending good thoughts down south. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Mosquito

Crap Terry :-(


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man. Sorry. Vent corporately, or feel free to reach out personally.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear, Terry. SOTS support system is activated, if you need something we can help with.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn, that really sucks Terry, vent in any way you need. I hope it wasn't over the horse.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry to see that Terry. I hope the best for you both.


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## 489tad

Skip a few days and you miss a lot. Stay strong Ian and Terry.









I took Friday off.









My daughters new barn has a saloon. This was Saturday.


















I build the form for the chair back slats and steam bent one today.









This years offering for the family Christmas ornament exchange. The inspiration came from a two man saw hanging on the saloon wall. Carry on Fellas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, that totally suxs. Sorry to hear it man…


----------



## jmartel

I like the ornament, Dan. I need to start making some. I've seen people who have a tradition of making ornaments out of the previous year's tree that i might start to do.


----------



## woodcox

Nice Dan.

Good idea J. Ours can't be ornate below the knees this year. Jon is climbing all over the place and determined to be stomping around before Christmas. His axe kicks and hammer fists are starting to sting a little too.

Turnt out my tool box. 









It'll hinge itself up to a couple stops and sit there leant back. Studrey like.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I like the ornament, Dan. I need to start making some. I ve seen people who have a tradition of making ornaments out of the previous year s tree that i might start to do.
> 
> - jmartel


I started keeping every tree trunk since 2012 and couldn't figure out a use for them but knew I wanted to do something. Moving a few months ago meant they were firewood and after we get settled in the new house in a month it doesn't look like I'll have too much extra hoarding space until I get a proper shed built.


----------



## DanKrager

That is harsh, Terry. I'm in with the support group. Are there bright places in there somewhere? If there is no hope for the relationship to continue, there may be some. But the brightest spot might be hope for the healing.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Thanks a ton, guys.

I'm planning to move back to GA and live with my poor old Mom.

Will try to check in from time to time. No shop for a while.


----------



## Mosquito

You don't need to show shop-related pictures to hang out here Terry, I mean just look at Tony 

(Yes, glass house and what not lol)


----------



## jmartel

WC, last year we didn't have any ornaments on the tree because neither the wife or I could be assed to do it. I'll probably do more decorating this year since I won't be working on the house. Should be done with the living room next weekend so I'll have more time.

Decided I'm going to build an Ugly Drum Smoker instead of buying one. Figure I can get the same size/performance as I can get from a 22" weber smokey mountain for half the cost, even buying a brand new barrel. Going to have a ton of people over one weekend next month, so I'll need more capacity.


----------



## TerryDowning

> You don t need to show shop-related pictures to hang out here Terry, I mean just look at Tony
> 
> (Yes, glass house and what not lol)
> 
> - Mosquito


Or me, I haven't spent much meaningful time in my garage. I even stopped calling it a shop as the the three stalls actually have vehicles in them.

Here for ya as well Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Moss, in Tony's defense, he did post the broom restore.

We were supposed to volunteer up in Oroville tomorrow but the air quality is quite poor there. The LOML voiced concern about my asthma.. so I guess we're going to just donate money.

Two special woodworkers got burned out in Paradise, a well known custom guitar maker and Evenfall Studios. Evenfall made beautiful shoot boards and wood working tools.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are so beautiful Woodcox!

HAHA! @ Stef's knowing.

Damn. Sorry Terry, you have a friend in Southern California if you need to do a geographical for a little while.

Good stuff Dan.

Mos grows in the Shade.

Thanks for the validation Kev.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Throwin' shade your way Tony


----------



## HokieKen

So, is it just me or did this dude totally miss what a square is used for?


----------



## chrisstef

dafuq? ^


----------



## JayT

No worries, Kenny, its from the same company that brought out the infamous chisel rasp, only now you can rasp and check for square with the same tool.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Terry, sorry to hear of that. I went through one back in the mid eighties. Rough stuff. Turned out well eventually. When I met the girl who is now my wife, I told her I was a born again bachelor. That obviously changed.


----------



## duckmilk

I really like the saloon Dan. May need to come visit.


----------



## 489tad

http://www.silverspurranchillinois.com/
Duck check it out. I think you would like it and always welcome.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## chrisstef

Someone say blue handled chisel rasp?


----------



## HokieKen

I would rock a chisel rasp. Tear some stuff up with those things. Way handier than the square/spokeshave if ya ask me.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Someone say blue handled chisel rasp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Go Stef-rocking that Kobalt chisel rasp like the all purpose tool that it is. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Preview..









Then, close the lid…









Even has fancy pads on the feet.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm asking the wife for a set of chisel rasps for a stocking stuffer  they're are the rage


----------



## Brit

Make sure you take your legs out the stocking before you stuff them with the chisel rasps Fridge.

Fuggin notifications have stopped again for me.


----------



## Brit

Duplicate.


----------



## terryR

notifications stopped?
Hell, I've had more than that stop this week. 










sick, or what?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not my shop but I got to visit someone else's and play today.






















































I have no pictures of felling the tree but it didn't go well.


----------



## jmartel

Well you're still alive, and the saw and trailer look to still be in one piece, so it couldn't have gone too terribly.

Got all the parts to make the smoker today. Ended up spending about $300 on everything, which means I could have bought a Pit Barrel Cooker or 18.5" Weber smokey mountain, but this will give me quite a bit more cooking space.










Also got a used exhaust for the main commuter bike. Looking forward to getting this on. No more restrictions/CAT.


----------



## terryR

JSmoker, I wish I could've given you the steel barrels and casters I have extra in my shop. Save $300 an spend it on the bike. Such a shame we LJ's are apread all over the country instead of being in the same state.


----------



## 489tad

> Such a shame we LJ's are apread all over the country instead of being in the same state.
> 
> - terryR


State of Confusion, State of Kaos, State of We Ran Out of Beer Again.


----------



## 489tad

State of Your Internet Girlfriends are at the Door Again!!!!


----------



## jmartel

> JSmoker, I wish I could've given you the steel barrels and casters I have extra in my shop. Save $300 an spend it on the bike. Such a shame we LJ's are apread all over the country instead of being in the same state.
> 
> - terryR


Thanks for the offer at least. Well the barrel was only $95 of it, there's another bag of parts not in the photo. And I could have gotten a used one for $25, but I wanted to get a new one. Also could have saved money by buying a craigslist weber kettle for $20-30 and scavenged parts from that. I figure I'll make it look a little nicer and no questionable barrels that I'm cooking food in. They sell used food barrels, but those usually have a liner that needs to be burned and then take a grinder to it.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet round these parts today. I'm assuming people getting ready for turkey-day tomorrow? Don't feel like cooking here, so we're going to the Casino for the buffet.


----------



## theoldfart

JTryptophan, we are actually waiting for rain here and hoping it doesn't cause more misery for the folks in Paradise. My wife is sick along with my daughter in law. We are having dinner at my DILs tomorrow and another family dinner at our house on friday, thinking I may be doing a bit of kitchen time.


----------



## Mosquito

Working my butt off try to keep from drowning in work come Monday  (and by that I mean I'm already drowning in work, and trying to slow it down)

Won't be prepping for thanksgiving until after work, we're hosting, so we get to clean, cook, and clean again tomorrow


----------



## TheFridge

Side work…. need… more…. toolage….


----------



## chrisstef

Back to the street corner Fridge


----------



## jmartel

He's not straight, but $20 is $20.


----------



## TheFridge

Hell. I'm not always cheap. Made 425$ in 8 hours. It was a marathon session. I can barely walk.


----------



## HokieKen

Best four-n-a-quarter I ever spent.


----------



## woodcox

Here's elevenahaf happy thankful


----------



## TheFridge

So let me get this right.

You sit on big reds face almost everyday and spin? What does he get out the deal? A good time?


----------



## woodcox

It was muffled. I couldn't make it out.

Cherry
Walnut- Butternut 
Maple
Pine
Oak
Sapele
Hickory- Ash

What am I missing out on? I've never had butternut or ash but I'm told they are close enough. I've never seen sycamore, persimmon, locust and so many other domestic. Alder, just to say I have? Any suggestions?


----------



## chrisstef

Red gets elevenahaf.

Happy thanksgiving boys!


----------



## bandit571

Happy Turkey Day, Ladies.


----------



## TheFridge

HAhahaha

In the words of chuck Norris: You don't have Alder. It has you.


----------



## 489tad

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## theoldfart

quarter sawn sycamore is beautiful, alder, not so much


----------



## HokieKen

Happy turkey slayin' fellas


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto, Happy Gobble Gobble!


----------



## theoldfart

Off to my sons for some over indulgence so hope you are yours are having a good day.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm thankful for you nerds.


----------



## rad457

To celebrate your belated Thanksgiving I will have some homemade turkey soup.


----------



## chrisstef

Doing a joint effort with a buddy in tearing down and rehabbing my drill press. I know nada bout quills n chucks n stuff. What should i look out for?


----------



## theoldfart

^don't drill through your hand?


----------



## TheFridge

> quarter sawn sycamore is beautiful, alder, not so much
> 
> - theoldfart


............. I only forgive you because you're an old fart. Otherwise. Things could get physical.

Depends on the drill press steffums. I'd probably start by indicating a clean section of the spindle while turning by hand with the belt off and seeing what the runout looks like and if anything is loose by moving it side to side as well. And figuring out if any lateral movement is because of play in the quill or spindle. If runout at spindle is day more than .010 I'd try to figure out why and make sure it could be corrected. If you can lock the quill and all the runout is in the spindle, I'd feel good about new bearings tightening up any movement. After new bearings I'd hope for .002 or less at the spindle and little more with the chuck.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid fridge. Thanks.

Thats always the plan going in OF. Execution can be tricky however.


----------



## 489tad

Steaming today!


----------



## chrisstef

One stuck chuck










Im missing the bearing nut above it i believe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just messing around.










Straight grained stock is everything if you want to avoid jam ups.


----------



## theoldfart

Chuck doesn't look square to the shaft above. Would the nut resolve this?


----------



## 489tad

Bending today.


----------



## chrisstef

Just a shadow fart. I think that bearing nut just protected it from dust and kept it in place.










Edit : nice dan!


----------



## chrisstef

Said threaded portion was actually to accept a different chuck.

This fugger aint budgin though. Im wailing on it.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing with a leg…or four..









Trying for a double bead…









Have four tapered legs to do..


----------



## TheFridge

Drop the quill down as far as it will go. Should have a slot in the quill that'll line up with a slot in the spindle for a wedge key. You need to fab up a set of chuck wedges or get creative to get the chuck off the spindle.


----------



## 000

Don't know, maybe a ball joint breaker bar would work. Our Auto Zones will loan them out.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya jbay. Thats the tool that came to my mind too.

Ill get some more pics later fridger. There is a slot in the quill that you can see in my first pic above. Doesnt appear to have an opening to get to the spindle though.


----------



## bandit571

Slots for the wedge will be vertical ones.


----------



## chrisstef

I gotsa none of those ^


----------



## TheFridge

There's no slot when you drop the quill all the way down? What's the make/model?


----------



## TheFridge

Jayt! So. Did you see Les Miles introductory press conference?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a 1960's delta rockwell 15-017. Chuck reads Supreme R1533T.

I meausred the run out on the quill as .001 as i run it up and down. Theres not enough space to measure the spindle run out. Chuck run out was around .004. Id still like to get in there and swap out the bearing.


----------



## JayT

> Jayt! So. Did you see Les Miles introductory press conference?
> 
> - TheFridge


Nope. I mostly grew up in Nebraska, dude. Huskers all rhe way.


----------



## johnstoneb

I'm having the same problem with my Delta drill press. It's a 70's model but no slot and ball joint wedge won't break it loose. Manual shows a slot but somebody left it out.


----------



## HokieKen

Stef, that's monkeyed up… no wedge slot for breaking the taper fit? How 'bout a shot with the quill extended? The chuck isn't threaded onto the spindle is it?

Worst case, with the quill fully retracted and locked. Whack the chuck on the side with a deadblow with a soft face. Eventually lateral loads will cause it to fall.


----------



## woodcox

Maybe check the run out now that you've beat on it?

With a little wood a dapter kit, its LED now with a remote and no cord.


----------



## chrisstef

Manual says its a taper fit and should pop free with a blow to the chuck. Ive got a hunch theres some rust in there binding it up. It came out of a house that flooded and froze. I dont see any evidence of it being threaded kenny. If it were it would have been attached to that portion shown above the current chuck. Ill get back after it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

You try heating it, Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Not yet sir. Im gonna chuck up an allen key and make sure its not threaded first. Then im going to heat. Then ill try n find some wedges

Quill shot


----------



## Brit

*Stef* - Go here: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=5837 and look at page 8 of the manual. It looks to be similar to yours.


----------



## ToddJB

This ol' boy knows how to move a lathe. Need me one of these trucks.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup Andy. Ive actually got the manual for my particular model and the breakdown on page 8 is the exact same. I think that threaded portion held a flat cap which would really aid in wedging the chuck off but im SOL in that dept. ill figure it out one way or another.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, hop online and look at the cost of keyless chucks. You can get a decent quality for around $30. If you futz with it much more might be time to pull out the angle grinder


----------



## CL810

Picked this Baldor motor and cast iron stand at estate sale. 120 v, 3.4 HP. Can anyone point me in the right direction about using a VFD to reduce rpm from 3450 to 1750??


----------



## TheFridge

Oh. I thought you were a Kansas fan jay. Anyway. It was the most awkward brutal thing to watch. Reminded me of almost every interview he did down here.

A buddy was given a handful of grizzly keyless chucks. He checked them and I checked the one he gave me. Solid chuck. Under .001 runout. I was happy.

I'd go ahead and pull the quill and call in some hard hittin… persons… with a pair of pliers and a blowtorch


----------



## chrisstef

You gonna feel a sting. Thats pride messin with ya. It might be quill pullin time i agree

Ive got a giant 3/4" chuck on a modded breast drill i can substitute if she fits.

Nice score cl!


----------



## TheFridge

Gonna talk to a guy about his son in laws lathe soon. Having doubts. It's been out in the weather for a couple years now.

My pops finally got his contractors to come through with a request for me. 3/4" plate steel and 4×4x1/4 steel tube for a column stiffener. Bolted it together with 6 pieces of 3/8" all thread. Might fill the space with epoxy at a later date.

I can get the head to move .001 each way if put the muscle to it. I'd say that's about as sturdy as she's getting. Wish I had a bench mill for the mass… but. This works.










And finally finished another saw. For a local buddy.



















Hopefully I don't have to joint and start over. At one area around the middle, it gets real grabby and binds. If I grab the saw on the lower horn, so I'm putting pressure inline with the plate, it cuts smooth. Should I lightly joint and resharpen to see if one tooth is sitting too low?


----------



## JayT

> Oh. I thought you were a Kansas fan jay.
> 
> - TheFridge


I am a Jayhawk basketball fan. In Nebraska, basketball season is just the gap between football and spring football.

When I really started warching sports, we lived in southeast Kansas. Went Husker football with my dad (and to annoy all the Sooner fans there) but KU basketball was all you could get, so started following them, too. Since I didn't go to either school, there's no reason to worry about the split loyalty. I do follow NU basketball and KU football, just not as much as the others.

If Miles can at least get KU to be respectable in football, good for him. Not sure he's capable of more or that the fan base really expects much more out of football at a basketball school. Gonna have to figure out how to score more than 17 points a game on the Big 12, though.


----------



## 000

> Gonna talk to a guy about his son in laws lathe soon. Having doubts. It's been out in the weather for a couple years now.
> 
> My pops finally got his contractors to come through with a request for me. 3/4" plate steel and 4×4x1/4 steel tube for a column stiffener. Bolted it together with 6 pieces of 3/8" all thread. Might fill the space with epoxy at a later date.
> 
> I can get the head to move .001 each way if put the muscle to it. I'd say that's about as sturdy as she's getting. Wish I had a bench mill for the mass… but. This works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally finished another saw. For a local buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I don't have to joint and start over. At one area around the middle, it gets real grabby and binds. If I grab the saw on the lower horn, so I'm putting pressure inline with the plate, it cuts smooth. Should I lightly joint and resharpen to see if one tooth is sitting too low?
> 
> - TheFridge


That's a beauty Fridge.
Check it with a piece of Alder, if it cuts, it's good to go.


----------



## chrisstef

KU must be smellin somethin in the water jayt. Theyre droppin 300 million into athletics and hire les miles. Prepping for 2023 and a big conference shake up is my bet.


----------



## HokieKen

Jayhawks can hoop so got some money in the Athletic budget. Les Miles has some chops. Could be goid things coming.

Went to see my Hokies last night. The only game I went to all year and dang if I didn't pick the right one. Was colder than hell but it was worth it to watch that game. Wife might disagree but I hauled her shopping bags so she owed me ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Relevant for stef:










Been sick the last few days. Basically haven't eaten since Wed lunchtime, and that all got tossed out wed night.

Managed to get the new exhaust installed on the bike and the smoker 99% built. Haven't picked where the grates will go yet. Need to decide if I'm keeping the flat lid or going to find a weber kettle lid to go on top first. Charcoal basket & thermometer will arrive tuesday, so I'll probably do a first cook on it next weekend.


----------



## TheFridge

Andy, they do but they're not common so I'd worry about price.

Miles strong suit is hiring good coaches. Doesn't always let them do their job (offense) but, I don't see his teams not being more competitive than they are. I can't watch his press conferences.

Jbay, cutting of alder with diamond bits is confirmed.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, I'm not aware of a VFD for a single phase machine.


----------



## woodcox

Cool stiffy, Fridge. That saw is very nice.

Nice muffler J. Bad week to be sick. I've eaten my weight since Thursday.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang that's a sexy saw Fridge!


----------



## TheFridge

You guys warm my heart 

I hope the officiating crew over the LSU A&M game get fired. The single worst officiated game on any level I've watched.


----------



## CL810

Dang!!



> Andy, I m not aware of a VFD for a single phase machine.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Andy, they do but they're not common so I'd worry about price.
> - TheFridge


----------



## putty

The Smoker is interesting Jmart, are the valves to limit the airflow?


----------



## jmartel

Putty, correct. Limits the intake. Brought up on risers so I don't have to bend over to adjust. One should be enough for normal smoking, but there's a second for higher heat and a third cap on the rear for much higher temps.


----------



## HokieKen

> Putty, correct. Limits the intake. Brought up on risers so I don t have to bend over to adjust. One should be enough for normal smoking, but there s a second for higher heat and a third cap on the rear for much higher temps.
> 
> - jmartel


JHokie does stuff right. Ain't no half-assin' outta Blacksburg!


----------



## putty

How do those well do those barrel smokers hold a steady temp? I used to have an offset style smoker and I could not regulate the temps, got rid of that and bought a treager pellet smoker, not enough smoke with that.
I have been using an XL big green egg now.

Not smoked but this Spatchcocked 18lb turkey cooked in 2 hours on the Egg.. it was excellent, my new way to cook turkeys!


----------



## chrisstef

Its all about the spatchcock. Nice yard bird.


----------



## rad457

Aroun these parts you start sayin things like *spatchcock *an a few Eyebrows will go up! We tend to be God fearin folks that frown upon on some of that kind of talk


----------



## putty

maybe just leave the spatch off?


----------



## chrisstef

Your barrell interests me jmart. Keep us posted on the cook.


----------



## jmartel

Supposed to hold temps very well. Won't know for sure until next weekend. My charcoal basket arrives Tuesday. Probably do a dry run after oiling the barrel interior and then will probably do some ribs for the first food. Get a better idea on temp control/burn time from there.

Decided to keep it at a single cooking grate with no dome lid for now. Once I need more space I'll pick up a dome lid and a second grate. As it sits, I'll be able to do 2 full packer briskets on it at once. Temporary higher volumes can use the kettle as a backup.

If it works as well as everyone says it does, then I'll be happy. Super easy to put together, took all of like an hour or two. And if you get a reconditioned barrel instead of a new one like I did, way way cheaper. But I didn't really try to keep the budget down on this.


----------



## Brit

Cleaned my braces and marking/mortise gauges today. Thought I'd share some tool porn. Click for a bigger image.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn Andy …


----------



## jmartel

Well hot dang. I want to get me some of those.


----------



## JayT

Dang, Andy that's some tool porn all right.

I'll be interested in how the barrel smoker works, too, jchef.

My shop just got a needed upgrade


----------



## TheFridge

> maybe just leave the spatch off?
> 
> - putty


That. I can't put into words how happy that makes me.

"Hi. My name is Andy. And I have a problem."


----------



## jmartel

Plenty of good planes on Lee Valley's cyber monday. None that I need, however. Might have been tempted by the combination plane or plow planes.


----------



## JayT

The only thing I've been interested in is an edge trimming plane. I'm just not interested enough to stay up late to try and snag one. Probably pick one up next year from either LV or LN.


----------



## Mosquito

That was my thinking as well J. If someone were looking for planes, they had quite a few, but about the only one I was looking for was the Combination plane. Had I been earlier/cared to check last night, maybe the low angle block, but then I'd have to spend just as much again for handle, tote, and toothing blade to get to what I wanted it for, so maybe not that tempted on that one


----------



## AnthonyReed

Notifications quit for me too.


----------



## HokieKen

Between Andy's braces and marking gauges and JayT's new bench there's some great stuff to drool over this morning!

I was hoping I might score a Veritas skewed block plane on their cyber Monday sale but no dice.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Relevant for stef:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


LOL! That's a great meme!


----------



## HammerSmith

Hi all, I'm new to this thread. There sure are some beautiful shops, and especially some beautiful old tools in this thread… I love that stuff..

I don't have a "shop", but I have a little covered area out in the yard and the weather is almost always good out here… In fact, to be honest, the weather is always "good", even when it's raining…

But anyways, let me tell the story of my table saw…

I originally made this "low table" to hold a motorcycle engine. Then I lowered it a little to hold the saw, because the folding stand for the saw was wobbly… This little table is stout…










...some time went by, and I got tired of putting the table saw away after each day, so I made a lid to cover the whole thing.










But then, when I take the lid off, I always had to find some space to put it down… Space is at a premium around here and, even though it's not really that big of a deal, it always bugged me.

So, yesterday, I had an idea that worked out pretty good…

I added a 2X4 with a groove in it, to the back of the table (see the first pic); and then I added that vertical strip of plywood on one of the sides (second pic) to act as a leg.

... to be continued


----------



## TheFridge

The weathers almost always good? I hate you already… just kidding  unfortunately for me, when the weather is good it usually means mosquitoes. Now I really hate mosquitoes. Except for the original mosquito. I don't hate him. Yet 

Another saw done. I feel it's a hair better than the last. Sharpening definitely went quicker.


----------



## HammerSmith

...So now; I just lift the lid, turn it 90 degrees, and drop it into the groove. "instant outfeed table" !



















I'm very pleased with how this all worked out so far, but I'm sure I'll refine the design a little more as time goes by too…

Cheers!


----------



## HammerSmith

> The weathers almost always good? I hate you already… just kidding  unfortunately for me, when the weather is good it usually means mosquitoes. Now I really hate mosquitoes. Except for the original mosquito. I don't hate him. Yet
> 
> Another saw done. I feel it's a hair better than the last. Sharpening definitely went quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Don't be jealous of me Fridge! I'm a little jealous of you! 

Those saws are beautiful man! More power to ya!

... one of these days, I'll make myself a proper bench like that too…


----------



## HammerSmith

... dangit, I gotta learn how to do editing around here..

sorry bout the duplicate post here…


> The weathers almost always good? I hate you already… just kidding  unfortunately for me, when the weather is good it usually means mosquitoes. Now I really hate mosquitoes. Except for the original mosquito. I don't hate him. Yet
> 
> Another saw done. I feel it's a hair better than the last. Sharpening definitely went quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Don t be jealous of me Fridge! I m a little jealous of you!
> 
> Those saws are beautiful man! More power to ya!
> 
> ... one of these days, I'll make myself a proper bench like that too…
> 
> - HammerSmith


----------



## HammerSmith

PS Fridge, I just realized where you live… lol… rock on!

I grew up in NJ, and, while there are a few things that I do miss, winter sure ain't one of em!


----------



## Mosquito

> The weathers almost always good? I hate you already… just kidding  unfortunately for me, when the weather is good it usually means mosquitoes. Now I really hate mosquitoes. Except for the original mosquito. I don't hate him. Yet
> 
> -TheFridge


lol we'll work on that 

Shop storage +1 last night. Bought the shelf on Friday, got the casters in last night.










Next is to start putting the hand tool area back together lol There used to be a base cabinet on crappy casters where the shelf is. I emptied it out and off flipped it over so I could repair the bottom and replace the casters. There was a bunch of rot and water damage from sitting on the garage floor when it was having its water problems. It was significantly lighter than when I got them both on to casters lol (dried out). Put better casters under it, reinforced the bottom, and improved how the casters were under it, so it's much more sturdy now. Swapped all the hand tool stuff on to that one (on left in picture). Now I need to get rid of the crappier one (goal is to eventually get rid of both, but for now the one works for hand tool storage).

And here I was hoping my PTO this time of year was going to be spent actually woodworking…


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Mos'. That'll make for great wood storage. You'll be able to hoard tons of sweet offcuts that you'll never use! ;-)

Them saws are dang sexy Fridge!


----------



## terryR

Looks good, Mos. I think I have the same shelving units in my shop; full of wood.

Love the red casters; IMO that's no place to skimp on a few dollars. Get the ball bearings.


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice Mos . That ll make for great wood storage. You ll be able to hoard tons of sweet offcuts that you ll never use! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


So you saw the wood bin next to it then? 

Right now it's mainly populated with turning blanks, but part of the intent was to get on top of the scrap bin, to make it easier to see what I've got, and help use them. The scrap bin will then be the burn bin, as it was originally intended to be lol.



> Looks good, Mos. I think I have the same shelving units in my shop; full of wood.
> 
> Love the red casters; IMO that's no place to skimp on a few dollars. Get the ball bearings.
> 
> - terryR


Heh, yeah, the casters cost me more than the shelving unit… 6" ball bearing, with grease fittings, 750# each. I like being able to move things in my shop, especially when said things are in front of the garage door


----------



## terryR

What amazes me about casters…good ones cost about $1.50 more than crap sold in stores at HomeD.

I've got a ton on each unit, probably, and they can still be moved.\

Hey, how do you guys up north heat yer shop in the cold? I'm looking for something asap. I've been using an A/C that slides in the window, and has heat built it, but it's dead. New one is $700, and I guess it's been a long time since I replaced it. Any better options I can leave on 24/7?


----------



## Mosquito

My answer is probably overkill for you, and a lot more than $700…. It's a 95% efficiency small (40k BTU) residential natural gas furnace.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Mos, very nice. Shop is looking good.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, does that require a return? Is it just a filter on the back of the unit or something?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Shane

Todd, the filter is on the bottom (between gas line and furnace), so no return plenum as it's all in the same room


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure Mos'… you might need one more register ;-)

That's a sweet rig man.


----------



## ToddJB

> Thanks Shane
> 
> Todd, the filter is on the bottom (between gas line and furnace), so no return plenum as it s all in the same room
> 
> - Mosquito


Mine is similar. I've been considering building a pre-filter, that thing gets gross quick, and I'm lazy.


----------



## Brit

Awesome saw Fridge. You got skills sir!


----------



## terryR

It sure is a lovely saw, Fridge.

Very impressive, Mos. 40K BTU. In a fuggin' shop.

Found this guy in my shop today while cleaning, needs to be finished,


----------



## HokieKen

Is that Tigerwood Terry?

Sorry, I couldn't help it…


----------



## Brit

That thing is huge Terry. Looks like a giant pear.


----------



## terryR

It's a big gourd. another tiger burned into the opposite side.
Getting in touch with my artistic side again…

I'll have to make a tigerwood stand for it.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, the different things you do, never surprises me, but the list never stops growing either lol

40k BTU actually isn't that big up here, considering for much of the winter months the difference in temperature between inside and outside could easily be 50-60°, and a difference of 100° if I want it to be 70-75° while finishing is not all that hard to come by occasionally either lol For comparison sake, the one that heats my 2000 sqft house is a 150k BTU

Todd, I have as well. The one in my furnace is a 5" thick monstrosity that costs ~$40 per filter. Been thinking about putting a cheap high flow filter over it that I can change a lot more frequently, and maybe cut that filter replacement to once a year instead of twice. Right now I do it around October and April


----------



## TheFridge

Mos. I forgot you had a bunch of vacation time or whatever. So maybe I do hate you. Then I remember it's the holidays. And I really hate you  at least until I get a week and a half off for Christmas and New Years. Only then. Will we be even. But until then. I'll b1tch and moan 

Oh snap. You weren't kidding about Hawaii. Mos is officially off my ish list!

Thanks guys. They don't cut like butter yet but it still very nice to use. More like margarine. Still pretty good. But not a summerfield or Brit. Damn tiny teeth. Might bump it up to 15-16ppi. Now the making it pretty part? Right up my alley.


----------



## TheFridge

Buddy at work gave me these in exchange for whatever scrap knife scale sized blanks I have.



















I'd call I'd a win. Can never have enough screwdrivers. He asked if they were chisels bless his heart.


----------



## Brit

That's a really nice set of cabinetmaker's screwdrivers Fridge. You might be interested in a bit of history about Brookestone, who started as a mail order company in 1965. https://www.brookstone.com/brookstone-history.html.

This what they said about your screwdrivers in their 1979 catalogue:

Fine, Old-World 
Cabinetmaker's Screwdrivers 
Have Beechwood Handles

Truly top quality craftsman's tools. The ultimate in 
materials, function, design. We never thought we'd get 
so excited over a set of screwdrivers!

High carbon steel blades are stronger, more durable 
than ordinary driver blades. Hardened, tempered tips. 
Won't twist on the toughest screws, for maximum turn¬ 
ing power.

The upper portion of the blade flattened-allows the 
use of a wrench for added power.

Beautifully polished beechwood handles are fine 
furniture quality. Oval shape for better grip. Solid, 
durable hardwood lasts a lifetime. Handsomely 
turned.

Costlier than most-but worth every cent. Blade

lengths below are from ferrule to tip.

W-3666 3" cabinetmaker's screwdriver-$3.40

W-3667 4" cabinetmaker's screwdriver…. $3.65

W-3668 5" cabinetmaker's screwdriver… $4.25

W-3669 6" cabinetmaker's screwdriver.. $4.95

W-3670 8" cabinetmaker's screwdriver. $6.35

W-3671 Set, all 5 screwdrivers. $20.95


----------



## HokieKen

Nice drivers Fridge. Interesting history Andy. I recall the Brookstone catalogs laying around at my Grandparents house as a kid. IIRC, it was kind of like Sharper Image type stuff. Little bit of everything.


----------



## TheFridge

they pretty much fell into my lap. They would sure look pretty in a tool box  they don't appear to be the highest of quality but they sure are well made and solid all around. Was his wife's grandpas. They don't look like they been used either at first glance.


----------



## terryR

Lovely drivers, Fridge. I would've guessed the wood was Boxwood. So glad the dude didn't use them as chisels.

Mos, I'm an artist. Wood, bone, stone, sometimes bronze.


----------



## HokieKen

> Lovely drivers, Fridge. I would've guessed the wood was Boxwood. So glad the dude didn't use them as chisels.
> 
> Mos, I'm an artist. *Wood, bone, stone, sometimes bronze*.
> 
> - terryR


Don't forget steel and brass and pine needles TR ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of boxwood… I harvested a big one last spring. Well, actually it fell off a truck on a busy road and I stopped and picked it up  I grabbed it with the intention of turning some chisel handles but I have more than I'll ever use probably so if any of y'all are ever in need of any, just hollar.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Notifications are back, I missed you guys being in my head.

Demo loves his artistic side touched.

Those are awesome Fridge, congratulations.

Good looking out Andy! That is a great read, thank you.


----------



## Mosquito

and sometimes steel? (planes)

Fridge, those are some really nice looking drivers, I long wanted a set like that, but have found the drivers I got from Todd in one of the swaps have been filling that want wonderfully


----------



## terryR

Thanks, girls.

There's a fine line between being a producing artist, and a lazy stoner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## Mosquito

lol that is the truth


----------



## HokieKen

There's also a fine line between a lazy artist and a productive stoner ;-P


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, I think the Brookstone screwdrivers were made by Footprint.


----------



## terryR

Kenny, did you snag American Boxwood or English Boxwood? Unfortunately they are worlds apart as far as wood.


----------



## TheFridge

I want to shine them up.

Productive stoner. I miss those days. Or unproductive. I guess the keyword is stoner 

Kenny, I wouldn't mind trying some of that there out.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, did you snag American Boxwood or English Boxwood? Unfortunately they are worlds apart as far as wood.
> 
> - terryR


Beats the heck out of me TR  It's hard, heavy and carves like a block of wax. It's the short, fat bush kind, not the tree kind if that helps.



> I want to shine them up.
> 
> Productive stoner. I miss those days. Or unproductive. I guess the keyword is stoner
> 
> Kenny, I wouldn't mind trying some of that there out.
> 
> - TheFridge


I'll send some your way Fridge. Stuff is not big though so don't be planning any saw handles! It'll make screwdriver or chisel handles though


----------



## shampeon

I love that your story is that it fell off the back of a truck.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Actually, I made that assumption… It was laying in the middle of a 4-lane road during morning rush hour traffic. So it seemed a logical assumption


----------



## HokieKen

And, just so you guys know, wrestling a 4' tall, 6' diameter bush onto the back of your pickup in the middle of the road during rush hour isn't as easy as it sounds!


----------



## woodcox

Beautiful handle on that Tyzack, Terry. Is that a bed angle cut there?


----------



## DanKrager

Well, the truck is out of the hospital. I paid an expensive mechanic $172.22 to tell me the truck was out of fuel! !!! He had confirmed that the fuel sensor was faulty, bone dry showing 1/4 tank! The towing bill was $109.00. The pump maxed the card limit at $100 filling the tank with fuel, probably only 7/8 full. How small can you get when this happens? NOT SMALL ENOUGH!

My excuse is as follows: I volunteered to pull a 32' box full of Christmas donations to a drop off spot about 60 miles from home. While the trailer was being unloaded, I noticed the truck loping. It never lopes. I started with 3/4 tank fuel and was down to 3/8 or so by the gauge, so I worried a little. Then, on the way to deliver the trailer to a destination about 80 miles away, a large plume of blue smoke engulfed the trailer and the Cummins lost power. Muscled it off the road OK, because you lose power steering and power brakes. Wouldn't start, but turned over readily. The fuel gauge registered a solid 1/4 tank yet and I was planning a fuel stop 10 miles down the road. So by process of elimination, the loping, the large volume blue smoke, the unusual noise of engine stopping, and the clean cranking, the only thing that made sense was it ate the timing chain.

So, a good deed does not go unpunished, in this case, by almost $400 out of pocket. Neither does stupidity.

And that's the state of my shop.
DanK


----------



## terryR

> Beautiful handle on that Tyzack, Terry. Is that a bed angle cut there?
> 
> - woodcox


Thanks! I think so.


----------



## TheFridge

So awesome https://batonrouge.craigslist.org/tls/d/batman-throwing-star/6755864434.html

Dan. Women do stuff like that all the time… but we forgive them. So. You are forgiven


----------



## HokieKen

I hate it when people don't use their Batman throwing stars and just put them on display.


----------



## duckmilk

> Picked this Baldor motor and cast iron stand at estate sale. 120 v, 3.4 HP. Can anyone point me in the right direction about using a VFD to reduce rpm from 3450 to 1750??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Andy, I have seen vfd's for 1hp motors on belt grinders, don't know about 3/4hp though. I found a phone number for Platt Electric Supply help desk which sells vfd's 800-257-5288. You might call them and see if it can be done. Most of the ones for belt grinders come from KB Electronics. Here is a phone number for KB - 1-954.346.4900. If I read things correctly, the KBAC-24D might work for you, but I'm not Fridge, so…
Best thing to do is just call them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan, fortunately the Cummins doesn't have a timing chain, just big, beefy timing gears. My wife's car wouldn't start a month and a half ago and it turned out squirrel(s) had chew through the pump and sending unit wires. It was a real PITA having to drop a 7/8 full fuel tank in the driveway, I think I might prefer a bill letting me know I was only out of fuel.


----------



## 489tad

Came home after a 12 hr shift to find my new second. All I can see is a scratch and a tiny pit in the casting. PM told us tonight we are back to working crazy hours again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! @ fell off the back of a truck.

Glad it was nothing serious DanK.

Veritas' seconds seem to be near perfect, congratulations. Sorry about the crap hours.


----------



## HokieKen

I can "watch" your router plane until work calms down if you need me to Dan


----------



## summerfi

Anyone here get a flu shot this year? I got my very first one ever yesterday along with a pneumonia shot. I've read that the typical side effects are mild soreness. Holy Cow! I'm in severe pain throughout my body, and I froze all night with the electric blanket on high. I emailed my doc to let him know. I think it will clear up in a couple days, but I never expected this. I'm either a wimp or the stuff they squirted in my body is evil.


----------



## GrantA

Maybe they gave you the wrong shot Bob! 
I've heard off it giving some people flu symptoms, it basically is a mild l version of the flu so your body can build immunity, the way I understand it at least. I'm no doctor


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's evil Bob, pure evil, god save you.


----------



## HokieKen

I've had the flu shot for a lot of years now and never had any reaction Bob. Based on you being cold under an electric blanket, I'm pretty sure they gave you a shot of whatever my wife takes. ;-)


----------



## terryR

also not a doctor, but hope you are better in a couple of days, Bob. Drink as much as you can.


----------



## rad457

Had them for years, and this year the body pain worse than usual. Always cold up here so believe I stoke up the fireplace that night? First time I got a Flu shot, many years ago, ended up in the hospital the next day dehydrated from throwing up so much, they claimed not due to the shot?????


----------



## bandit571

Never had a flu shot, never will.


----------



## chrisstef

Some people tend to react to the shot more than others. Id put you in that category Bob. I usually toss cookies once, about 2 days after, i get the shot. I held it down this year though.

We do it here in the office for all the employees because we do a lot of hospital work and they typically require it for all workers. Its funny as hell watching some of these tough guys get so scared of a little needle.

Also, work sucks. Im sick of being busy.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, i've had both shots and never had a reaction. I've been getting the flu shot for quite a few years. Arm doesn't get sore as well, guess i'm lucky.


----------



## johnstoneb

It may have been the combination with the pneumonia shot. I have gotten flu shots for years and on occasion might get a little reaction sore draggy for part of a day. I haven' had a reaction for years now. Supposedly if you qualify as a senior citizen you get a stronger dose.


----------



## shampeon

When I was younger I went out drinking with friends after getting my travel vaccinations. That was a mistake.

Flu shots for me mostly are just a crazy sore arm, which my idiot young sons wordlessly know to target when roughhousing.


----------



## HokieKen

Some people just don't think through their CL post titles…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where were you traveling that required vaccinations?


----------



## shampeon

> Where were you traveling that required vaccinations?


Thailand and Cambodia. Ironically we had to switch airlines at the last minute due to the SARS outbreak, as we wouldn't have been admitted to Thailand if our flight came from Taiwan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a clever work-around!
How was the food?


----------



## shampeon

Amazing. Spicy, and they were holding back. A Canadian guy we met asked for some noodles "like the locals order it", and he nearly passed out. He shotgunned a Singha after a couple bites, and it still kept burning. Not a lot of milk to be had at 11 PM in an outdoor restaurant in Ko Samui….


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! Fantastic.


----------



## theoldfart

And now for some fine woodworking










My wife asked for four of them for holiday decorations, good chance to sharpen my turning saw skills.


----------



## shampeon

Ah, another "Yes, deer" project.


----------



## theoldfart

Yup. Ian my wife said "damn straight"


----------



## TheFridge

Combine shamp and Kenny's post and you have free kids in Thailand


----------



## terryR

Ol' fart, you could put those in the front yard here and count the hunters as they screech their tires driving by. May get a few shots fired.

Crazy here; don't go in the woods without orange; even if you own the 160 acres; wear orange.


----------



## terryR

2 points I found while cleaning the shop yesterday; signed and dated 2010.
goodness gracious, where have the years gone?


----------



## Brit

But do you consider yourself a better knapper now than you were then Terry? They all look amazing to me, but I guess you see things we don't.


----------



## Brit

Kev - The deer are excellent. I'm not letting my wife see those.


----------



## chrisstef

I can nap like a sunovabotch. Just pull the hat down over the eyes and its lights out.


----------



## HokieKen

Hell, I'll nap the crap out of anybody stef! I once fell asleep DURING A NAP!


----------



## bandit571

Had an 8 mile march out to a Range at Fort Lost In The Woods, Misery….and fell asleep marching along….and still shot expert at the range….


----------



## HokieKen

When I was a kid, my parents rolled in a Vega. I always said that if I ever found a deal on a Vega I would buy it and restore it. Well, whaddaya know..









Of course,$700 and no title ain't really a deal but it gives me hope!


----------



## chrisstef

That'll buff out ^


----------



## ShaneA

Not sure when the last time I actually saw a Vega was? Been a minute…


----------



## terryR

Yes, Andy, I'm much more skilled now than earlier. We measure the width:thickness ratio of the finished piece as one way to indicate skill. The best knappers can align the flake scars on the finished piece; I'm still learning how to pull that off. Also, deep notches with a narrow entry. Masters.










^similar to the outer 2 points above. Flaking perfectly aligned, and deep but skinny notches.

Me from today,


----------



## ToddJB

Wait, so Kenny, you buying it?


----------



## ToddJB

Backseat doesn't look big enough to take a roll in.


----------



## bandit571

It wasn't…


----------



## DLK

Hello all yes I have been away.. I came back mid-November from: traveling, Newcastle (Australia), Boston, Syracuse. Then scurried about getting the yard ready for winter and insulated the shop ceiling. So catching up on LunberJocks. 
I see that many of you have had some trouble in your lives and I offer all of my sincerest hope that you will have a better time of it in the new yer.

Today set about carving a deep ladle for the wife's Christmas . I need some help. I ran into a a branch inclusion in the bowl. (I thought I was going to miss it. It is particularly soft and I think it will leak and hence need filling. Is there a food safe way to fill it. Or should I start over. What do I do?


----------



## Mosquito

There are food grade epoxies available, that could be an option, if it's soft enough.


----------



## HokieKen

Alumilite ultra clear cast is FDA approved for direct food contact up to 140 degrees F Don. It's what I use to coat my beer mugs interior. It can easily be dyed to most any color as well. Alumilite dyes are available but I use food coloring and it works a trick. The liquid food coloring. Not that gel crap. It's on Amazon.


----------



## HokieKen

And I recall the Vega backseat being huge! Of course I was <5 years old. And didn't ride in a car seat. Or wear a seat belt. Hell, I'm not even sure the back seat had seat belts.

Somehow I lived to remember it fondly though


----------



## DLK

Can you carve/shape/sand Alumilite after it hardens?


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely shape and sand. I think it would even carve okay. Probably play hell with a cutting edge though. Be a lot of stropping going on.


----------



## jmartel

For fridge, the tiniest nudi I've ever seen. Maybe 1/4" long at the most?










Was mostly looking for these guys, though. Pacific Spiny Lumpsucker.


----------



## theoldfart

"Pacific Spiny Lumpsucker". Sounds like something Fridge would like to play with!


----------



## TheFridge

My 1/4" nudi fiddlin with a lampsucker


----------



## terryR

Kenny, I also have Alumilite in my shop, un-opened after a few years. Are you using a pressure pot to cure the epoxy? I've been waiting till I get one to stabilize funky woods.


----------



## HokieKen

I just use it to fill cracks and for coating atuff that needs to be waterproof. I haven't jumped into the stabilizing pool. Yet ;-)


----------



## terryR

So, it hardens enough just with just air drying? I'll stop using super glue, then.


----------



## Oldschoolguy

Have plenty of weed (s) in my yard here in NC. Anybody want to smoke one?


----------



## DLK

New plan I rove a new blank and carved out a new ladle bowl 1.5 hours. It went well. The old one will become a bowl and some spoons.

Question. Is the Alumilite the stuff you mix in the turquoise dust into?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Anyone here get a flu shot this year? I got my very first one ever yesterday along with a pneumonia shot. I ve read that the typical side effects are mild soreness. Holy Cow! I m in severe pain throughout my body, and I froze all night with the electric blanket on high. I emailed my doc to let him know. I think it will clear up in a couple days, but I never expected this. I m either a wimp or the stuff they squirted in my body is evil.
> 
> - summerfi


Day or so late on the follow-up here, but flu shot virus is inactive and won't cause flu like symptoms, but the pneumonia shot can possibly cause the reaction you are having. hope that helps-the flu bugs this year seem to be pretty nasty so far

Good Luck


----------



## summerfi

Update on the flu shot situation. I've determined that the flu shot wasn't the problem. As Mike suggested, the pneumonia shot was the problem. Now three days later, the worst of the symptoms have subsided . The arm I got the flu shot in is fine. The arm I got the pneumonia shot in is still swollen, red, and itching. An internet search shows this to be an uncommon but real thing with pneumonia shots. I won't be getting another one, but it looks like I'll probably survive this one. I did send a long detailed email describing the situation to my doctor. His short response: take a couple of Ibuprofin. He should know I can't take Ibuprofin because I'm on a prescription anti-inflammatory for arthritis.


----------



## theoldfart

Glad your better Bob. I think the doc needs a heart to heart conversation on knowing the patient.


----------



## DLK

Yikes Bob send another e-mail and get a better doctor (if you can). Take an antihistamine for the itching, for example Allegra (Fexofenadine a second generation non-drowsy antihistamine). It works for my itching.


----------



## rad457

Stay away from all pharma! Fermented or Distilled natural Medications, Hopefully Cask aged 12 years or more!


----------



## jmartel

Got the initial dry run going. Currently measuring the same temp in the center vs the edge. I thought there'd be a difference. Will be throwing on ribs tomorrow and potentially a fatty. Built in Thermometer is reading about 25 deg lower than my 2 probe thermometers.


----------



## HokieKen

Jsmokin'!

Terry - yes, air curing is all it requires. It will fully cure in 24-48 hours but usually cured enough to shape/turn/sand in 6-8.

Don - yes lots of people mix all sorts of powders in it like turquoise or mother-of-pearl.


----------



## CL810

Thanks to Duck's information regarding vfd's and single phase motors I found an article that says a vfd will work on certain single phase motors:

*Compatible*
Permanent Split Capacitor (PSC) 
Shade Pole Induction Motor 
AC Synchronous

*Incompatible*
Split Case
Capacitor Start
Repulsion Induction
Series Universal (AC/DC)
Any motor with starting switch (centrifugal or relay)
Any motor with separate starting winding

Here's a link to the article.

Sorry for the late update and thanks to Duck for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## theoldfart

OK, I now live in "sunny" California. So what is this ish on my front walkway?










Sheesh, guess we'll go skiing tomorrow!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice jmart. Looks like ya got er chuggin.


----------



## DLK

> OK, I now live in "sunny" California. So what is this ish on my front walkway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, guess we ll go skiing tomorrow!
> 
> - theoldfart


Ash apparently. (O.K. bad joke.)


----------



## terryR

Thank goodness no snow here in AL. just rain. days of rain. evereything here is a mud hole, with a couple of ducks happily floating around.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, we did have a dusting of ash a while ago. It got our attention.


----------



## jmartel

Smoker was done when I woke up but still sitting at 130 at 7:30 am. Started it at noon yesterday. I estimate I got anywhere from 16-18 hours out of a basket, 3/4 of a bag of charcoal.

If I run it with just the rear intake cap off it likes to settle at 280-290 at the center and 260 at the edge. If I run it with the Cap on and 2 valves open, 230-250 at both probe readings.


----------



## jmartel

Got the smoker rolling again. Made a fatty and 2 racks of ribs to go on.


----------



## chrisstef

Whatcha got in that fatty jmart. Youre gettin good numbers on the smoker. Thats awesome.

Ive had in my head to do a mac n cheese stuffed fatty wrapped with jalapeno bacon.


----------



## TheFridge

My posts keep getting eaten. Probably a good thing since it was in reference to OF sniffing the white stuff off his balcony.

Finished 3 out of 4 saws. Gonna start on the last one of the batch soon then try my hand at slotting my own brass backs and make another 2-3-4ish.










Little family shot


----------



## jmartel

Stef, it was a Jalapeno popper fatty. Cream Cheese, cheddar, jalapenos, italian sausage, and bacon. So good.










Ribs just came off. So far, I'm pretty happy with this smoker. Left it alone for a couple hours while I went out and got a christmas tree, and temp hadn't varied too much. Still need to get the hang of using it, but it'll do nicely. Going to add a shelf to it at some point. Next chance I get I'll find some kind of wood suitable for outdoor use.










Fridge, those saws are bitchin.


----------



## terryR

Lovely work, Fridge. It's a shame LJ website drops the high quality image you uploaded, and leaves a crapy photo behind.

Wish I could afford one.


----------



## HokieKen

Badass saws Fridge!

Nice meat Jsmokin 

That Batman symbol is awesome TR!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful saws Fridge!

Happy your smoker is performing so well JMeat.

How's the new job Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

T - 2 months in. Month 1 was all training. Yes, a month of training. Never seen anything like it. Month 2 I had a price tag on my head. Required to bring in X amount of money for the company. I did well. 123% to plan. Today it starts over. Life of sales.

It's going well though. Days fly by. Company seems to actually be growing at a healthy pace and the environment is good. I'm pleased with how things shook out.

What about you, man?


----------



## 489tad

that is great Todd! JAwesome Hot Meat!

I have to go in early today. Yuck! I'll check back later


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhg, a sales position would be too high pressure for me. Glad you're happy and doing well there.

Starting a new job next Monday. It's not in San Diego (per my goal) but it comes with a significant raise in pay and it's with a more appreciative company. It landed in my lap and I decided to see where the tide wants to take me; as opposed to the ineffectual directed striving that I've practiced the last year and a half.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice man! Congrats. So geographically close enough to stay where you're at?


----------



## rad457

*Stef, it was a Jalapeno popper fatty. Cream Cheese, cheddar, jalapenos, italian sausage, and bacon. So good.
*To a Mortal Man that would be called Heart Attack in waiting!
As I watch the neighbors Wife shovel our sidewalk I ponder the concept of getting a Job? Maybe another Latte??


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, the bi-city living will remain.


----------



## chrisstef

Best of luck on the job front T.

Glad to hear your doin it to it Todd.

Just had some irish soda bread french toast with all kinds of delicious jams, jellies and clotted cream. The jalapeno bacon still stings my lips.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls 

So far terry, they are all horse trades or gifts. I'm all out of coco though  need to find so more handle blanks.


----------



## dudeguy

nice post and nice debate thank you all.
شات
دردشة عربية


----------



## ToddJB

> nice post and nice debate thank you all.
> شات
> دردشة عربية
> 
> - dudeguy


Thanks dudeguy, zarkachat and arabfun.co are my jam.


----------



## dudeguy

nice post and nice debate loool


----------



## terryR

Awesome to hear about the new job, Tony!

Fridge, you need to get money or supples out of those. just sayin'


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Tony!


----------



## shampeon

dudeguy: this debate SUCKS, man.

Tony: I still expect cool pics from SD, wherever you're employed.


----------



## chrisstef

Dudeguy: Great handle. Awful presentation.


----------



## TheFridge

I am terry, cost of materials for the couple local buds that asked me to make them one or a trade for some exceptional goodies 

I'm about to friend dudeguy


----------



## theoldfart

He/she seems your type Fridge. Wear protection though, never know whats lurking in cyberland!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Tony.

Getting there.










Also put up some of the lights tonight.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mmmm jalapeno poppers, new jobs, saws and Christmas lights. I'm closing in a week and need to buy a grill or smoker, a new mower and Christmas lights. Left too much behind during the purge. I can always use more saws (after I haul my shop from storage in Ohio and set everything up). Oh, and I might need a job, house payment will ~double and the kids are old enough to fend for themselves now. Mama's still plenty busy but I need cash to buy machines to build stuff that would be probably be way cheaper to buy, and maybe another boat I can use once every three years!


----------



## bandit571




----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you guys.

Soda bread is delicious.

Looking great JKeyLimePieGreen.

I'll do my best Ian.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You can't always get who you want…

...I saw her today at the rejection.

~WRDSMTH


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A glass of whine in her hand.

...I had practiced at her heart, my deception

At her feet was a beaten man.

#sorrytony


----------



## TheFridge

Tony. Men are less disappointing. You should try them sometime


----------



## terryR

you should try some time,
you might find…

men are what you need.


----------



## AnthonyReed

More character building than disappointment. Thank you for the sage advice but I'm not intrigued in that vein.


----------



## ShaneA

They tried to flip T. WTF?

Who couldn't use more character? Plus new opportunities await!


----------



## TheFridge

No blue vein for you?

Is it just me? Am I a corrupting influence?

This is from work. No shave November group pic. I am the guy with his hand on the leg of the one giggling.










Maybe it is me. Everywhere I go I leave a trail of formerly hetero men


----------



## TheFridge

Second thread I've killed tonight. On a roll.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Thank you guys.
> 
> Soda bread is delicious.
> 
> Looking great JKeyLimePieGreen.
> 
> I ll do my best Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hey Tony - that's only a few blocks from Patrick Edwards American School of French Marquetry. I highly recommend a visit. You will see some finely restored antique furniture. Tell the cat I said hello.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I forgive you Fridge.


----------



## rad457

> Second thread I've killed tonight. On a roll.
> 
> - TheFridge


I thought it was only me?
Here in Alberta we are know for being a little ***********************************? Even my Relatives unfriend me on Facebook.
Congrats on your new Hockey Team Jmart! See if you can somehow sign Mcdavid, he needs an actual team to play for!


----------



## terryR

dammit, it's not supposed to be this cold in the south!

I've already repaired the hole in the side of our pumphouse with ANOTHER piece of ply, re-placed the pink insulation which some stinkin' rat had rearranged in to a home, and added a cheap electric heater to keep the pipes from freezing inside the pump house.

cannot find an electric heater built into a window A/C unit that runs off 240 volts anywhere.

tired of this winter already. just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha Smitty! Brilliant.

Fridge I'm glad you have a environment that is supportive of your homoerotic tendencies. Funny a$$ poster.

Paul, it looks like he is over in Northpark. I've seen his building before but had no idea that it contained a marqutry school. Thank you for the heads-up.

I'm with you Terry, F#%K winter, that cold-short-day-bisch!!!


----------



## TheFridge

That you for the support tony. I need it.

Damn terry, that's surprising. They're pretty common. Then again. You are in BFE.


----------



## summerfi

Ahhh…I love a nice cool crisp morning. It makes you feel alive.










Now don't you guys in the South feel better?


----------



## HokieKen

Only by about 15 degrees Bob and that ain't enough!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The fact that your home is in the arctic, in no way, makes me feel better Bob. Although, I do appreciate your attempt to put things in perspective, thank you.


----------



## chrisstef

It aint winter until that first deep inhale freezes your nostril hairs. Thats livin i tell ya.


----------



## bandit571

BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## HokieKen

Why do you need 240 TR? Assuming it's because you have 240 available at the location but not 120, you can grab one leg of the 240 and the neutral for 120. It's probably frowned upon but just food for thought. (Don't tell Fridge I told you)


----------



## jmartel

Looking forward to the new hockey team. Got a few people who are on the early waitlist for season tickets that I'm going to try and buy a couple games off of.

Clear and "cold" today. Got down to like 34 this morning and I had to clean frost off the car. This is about as cold as it gets except for a week or two randomly in the 20's.


----------



## johnstoneb

Balmy 15 here Bob


----------



## TheFridge

Maybe 60ish  I love winter

By love I really mean I hate anything below 50.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Looking forward to the new hockey team. Got a few people who are on the early waitlist for season tickets that I m going to try and buy a couple games off of.
> 
> Clear and "cold" today. Got down to like 34 this morning and I had to clean frost off the car. This is about as cold as it gets except for a week or two randomly in the 20 s.
> 
> - jmartel


Was 26 degrees at 5:30 this morning Jmart. Duvall must be a lot colder than your island.


----------



## woodcox

It seems unusually cold here as well for December. We had five or so inches of snow over the weekend and my apple tree still has a bunch of leaves hanging on.

1/25 for $30 shipped from Dave Jeske @bluesprucetoolworks for hitting 25k followers on instagram recently. My thumbs were a blur when I saw the price. He is truly a fine tool maker, it's flawless. 








Wu-Tang on NPR
https://www.complex.com/music/2018/12/wu-tang-clan-celebrates-25-years-of-36-chambers-npr-tiny-desk


----------



## chrisstef

Good looks on the wu link WC. Still one of the greatest albums of our generation.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score on the marker too WC. That's a beaut!


----------



## terryR

kenny, trying to heat 1200 square feet of a shop, with 14 foot tall ceilings. And not a piece of insulation. It's really a waste. I should finish the new shop electrical; just waiting on money.

a warm 24 degrees this morning; and no running water across the street for the animals.

Fridge, HomeD cannot ship a large A/C to my address, won't ship it to the nearest store. And I cannot find one withint 100 miles so far. So sorry we moved to this hole in the wall.


----------



## HokieKen

I use a kerosene forced air heater in the shop TR. My shop is insulated but, the nice thing about that style heater is that it's pretty directional. It'll heat the whole shop in no time but even with a bay door open if I'm doing something in the driveway, it'll keep me warm at/around my workbench.

Of course you could just get one of those 'Bama furnaces:


----------



## woodcox

The mystery machine is well executed.

Harness the sun, Terry. Dang!


----------



## jmartel

Well since some of you will see this on facebook later, might as well say it here too. There's going to be a Jspawn next June. Adding a crib and dresser/changing table to my build list.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man, JJr.

Congratulations.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Jbaby. Your life is about to change forever.

It's 7 degrees F here this morning. +1 for harnessing the sun. I was actually a little too warm in my shop yesterday. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93894


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Jbreeder!


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats, the "to do" list just lengthened by a lifetime.


----------



## terryR

Very nice, Bob. That looks like an awesome set up. Too bad my gargage door on the new shop doesn't face the sun. ever.

I really need electric heat; something I can leave running 24/7 to keep all the stuff in my shop warm. And, honestly, I've been putting off the new shop way too long. Cold weather is the best time to install insuation IMO.

The freekin' power went off yesterday for 5 hours; came on after dark last night. holy ish. hard to just keep the water from the creek from freezing with this kind of weather.

And congrats JKidding. I think.


----------



## terryR

And,
try to NOT laugh,
we have a lot of folks like that bama heater around here.
coke machine on the back porch for a fridge…


----------



## HokieKen

If it's on the back porch, it's a Kelvinator, not a fridge Terry.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, insulation is a wonderful thing. I never run my heater at night, and it never gets below 40 even when the outside temp is below zero.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, JDuplicator!


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. Going to be rough, but we'll see how it goes. Luckily I already reno'ed the room that'll be the nursery.

I need to insulate my shop. And critter-proof it. Had a squirrel come out of the floor the other day when I was in there and scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, are your panels screwed into the garage door framed opening? Is it wood trim? I'd hesitate just a bit, going through the alum. facia I have with screws. But I'm considering it.


----------



## theoldfart

Good news JDoppelganger. Get some rest, you'll need it. It gets easier when they're about mid twenties! :-


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno OF, mine started having his own in his mid-twenties and it's started all over!


----------



## summerfi

Smitty, yes, it's wood frame. The panels are held in place by small wooden blocks that are screwed into the door frame. It takes about 15 minutes to take it down or put it up, which I do seasonally.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww snap. Congrats JMart! Your inordinate amount of production is going to take a serious hit but it'll all be worth it.


----------



## CL810

Congrats JBreeder!

Optimist.



> It gets easier when they re about mid twenties! :-
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## woodcox

Wow. Congrats, jfam! Coolest thing you'll do. If it's a girl, keep trying for a boy, with in reason mind you. Guy down the street has five girls in the house. I pity the foo.

Squirrel.


----------



## jmartel

No way, WC. I'm a one trick pony. It is what it is and that's all there's going to be. Besides, it doesn't matter what it ends up being. They are going to learn to dive and learn to ride a motorcycle. Otherwise I'll start looking into emancipation.


----------



## HokieKen

> No way, WC. I m a one trick pony. It is what it is and that s all there s going to be. Besides, it doesn t matter what it ends up being. They are going to cause me to sell my bikes and diving gear to pay for their first car and a college degree. Then once I'm a shell of my former self, they'll want to learn to dive and learn to ride a motorcycle and start threatening emancipation.
> 
> - jmartel


Fixed that for ya Jpositivethinker ;-)


----------



## 489tad

That's fantastic news JDaddy!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Jsoontobelessproductive!



> No way, WC. I m a one trick pony. It is what it is and that s all there s going to be.
> 
> - jmartel


Yep, we'll see. If that is your real thoughts I'd recommend getting snipped a month or so into that baby being in this world. Wait much longer than and we'll be seeing Jround2.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna ride the pumpkin Jheshootshescores?


----------



## Brit

Congrats JNoSpareTime.


----------



## TheFridge

#JGonnaNeedAdviceSoon


----------



## shampeon

Welcome to the "dammit just put your socks on, Daddy's in a fugue state from lack of sleep" club, Jmart. The initiation lasts a lifetime.


----------



## chrisstef

Starting convincing yourself that the human body only really needs 3-4 hours of sleep to function. The faster you can get to accept that, the better off youll be JMart.

6 years later and my wife still hasnt come to grips with it. Shes always tired.


----------



## TheFridge

I forgot about no sleep. Yeah it sucks. Bad.

No sleep while trying to feed or rock a screaming child that hates you for no reason at that moment is even worse.


----------



## ToddJB

> No sleep while trying to feed or rock a screaming child that hates you for no reason at that moment is even worse.
> 
> - TheFridge


This. This is why they have the "Never shake a baby" campaign


----------



## 489tad

Double post.









Back slat bends are done. Hopefully I can mortise and tenon this weekend, but just found out I'm working Saturday.


----------



## HokieKen

There's no "never shake your wife for expelling this thing" or "never shake your husband for shooting his demon seed inside you" campaigns though. So heads up and gloves on!

I tease you but it really is awesome man ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

This is what JHasToLookForwardTo: a 2 yo crapping so much it comes out her diaper everywhere and onto the floor. Her socks. Her hands. Then walking across the living room to let it be known to her loving father. #justgaveherabath #toddlerlife #littlegirlshavetoomanycracksdowntheretoclean

Tomorrow. This will be funny when I tell the guys at work. Right now? I'm about to beat the other two to sleep again and do the dishes. Have to unload them first because my wife didn't and she's gone out. Tramp.

I really wish I could smoke a J and play a Galaga arcade game.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats Jbabybatter. It's one of the most expensive and worthwhile things a man can make (thus far for me anyhow). I've found motorcycles and babies don't mix. I used to ride ~10k per year, now I'm doing great to bust 1k and my move has both bikes idle for four months now. Maybe you'll get lucky and it'll be twins then you can get two of everything!


----------



## TheFridge

Why would you curse the man?


----------



## jmartel

Nope. No twins, thankfully. And I commute on the motorcycle so I'm at least getting those miles in daily.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Jmart.

My daughter just gave birth to my second grandchild last weekend. He was 6weeks premature, but is doing fine and should be home in a week or 2.

You will love you baby even more when your old like me, and can send the grandchildren back home with them after a visit.


----------



## rad457

The blessing of Children is that with good fortune and a lot of luck you get to become a Grandparent and reflect on how good life has been.


----------



## DLK

Congratulations Jmart.


----------



## HokieKen

> The blessing of Children is that with good fortune and a lot of luck you get to become a Grandparent and reflect on how good life has been.
> 
> - Andre


Grandkids are way awesomer than regular kids  If you're lucky and your wife got knocked up when she was in highschool, you get to be a grandparent when a lot of your friends are just getting around to being regular parents. Having grandkids when you're 40 is pretty boss )


----------



## CL810

Grandkids are the reward for not killing your own.

;-)



> The blessing of Children is that with good fortune and a lot of luck you get to become a Grandparent and reflect on how good life has been.
> 
> - Andre


----------



## jmartel

Kind of like a boat. You don't want to own one yourself. Just be friends with people who do. Then you don't have to deal with the non-fun stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...except you bought a boat.


----------



## HokieKen

...a boat you can't sell. Well, not legally.


----------



## ToddJB

And you don't have to teach a boat to swim.


----------



## HokieKen

And all you have to do to make a boat silent is flip a switch.


----------



## jmartel

You can't drop a boat off at a fire station in the middle of the night though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I mean, you did realize where boats come from, right JPlannedOut?


----------



## shampeon

> You can t drop a boat off at a fire station in the middle of the night though.


Says you.


----------



## Mosquito

> You can t drop a boat off at a fire station in the middle of the night though.
> 
> - jmartel


Why, did you lose the key to the hitch lock?


----------



## HokieKen

> You can t drop a boat off at a fire station in the middle of the night though.
> 
> - jmartel


Do Seattle fire stations not have outdoor parking lots?


----------



## TheFridge

> You can t drop a boat off at a fire station in the middle of the night though.
> 
> - jmartel


You've never been to south Louisiana.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, your logic didn't work for us! Our kids waited till their forties so we are still catching up.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I got in on the right side of that race OF. I have friends my age with kids the same age as my grandkids. Ha ha, I get to send mine home when the angels turn to demons


----------



## JayT

Bit late to the party.

Congrats, jsleepnow. That's a big adventure you are starting.

Kenny, I'm with you. I'm 45, no kids and two grandkids. It's awesome! My wife was already a grandma when we got married and her daughter married a guy a couple years ago that had a daughter. Talk about blended family, we've been on the puree cycle. It's all good, though. Those two are still my grandkids just as much as if they were blood. I just didn't have near the stress as the rest of you.


----------



## 489tad

You guys are too much with the boat talk. Thank you for that!


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, my son was 15 when I married his Mom so I skipped the diapers and late night feedings altogether  Never had biological kids of my own so I guess I've never had kids but have a son and 3 grandkids. None of them are blood but I'd wade through hell and fight a circle saw if it looked at any one of 'em cross-eyed. Except my son. He's younger and in better shape than me so he can fight his own circle saws ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Raising four kids was a blast! C'mon, JReplicator, one's not enough!


----------



## bandit571

Don't do like I did….2 kids..but they were 20 years apart….eldest has 5 kids…counting the twins…and a step GrandBRAT….


----------



## summerfi

Think about your old age, Jdad. You need options. You can't rely on just one kid to take care of you in your feeble years.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but with each kid, the chances that you'll live to be old and feeble drop by 10%. The chances that you'll want to live to be old and feeble drops by 40%.


----------



## DanKrager

How many different names does Jdipper have? Well, he'll have to pick one to stick these congratulations to.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Bookmatched some chestnut for this lil honey do project


----------



## jmartel

Looks nice, Stef.


----------



## 489tad

Very nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Stef!


----------



## TheFridge

Nice bookmatch. For my buddies. I'm sorry. It's time for a run of projects.


----------



## putty

Nice Stef, where did you find the sconces?


----------



## terryR

I like 'em, Stef.

Starting to build an ark down here; any and all help is appreciated.










^point from yesterday


----------



## theoldfart

Good eye on the book match Stef, another well done honey-do.


----------



## chrisstef

Id have to ask thie wife putty. Theyre battery operated.


----------



## rad457

> Id have to ask thie wife putty. Theyre battery operated.
> 
> - chrisstef


Awww, the miracle of LED! I am hooked on these little stick up motion sensing lights from L.V. (closets and R.V.)


----------



## TheFridge

Yah the bookmatching sqills are solid.


----------



## jmartel

Revised the design of the bed per wife's comments. Took out the footboard since we have a small bedroom. Should be able to get started on it in the next week or so.










Also prepping to have a bit of a meatfest next weekend. Will be cooking at least 1 brisket and 3 of those bacon wrapped fattys. Potentially throwing on some ribs or some pork shoulder as well.


----------



## ToddJB

> Revised the design of the bed per wife s comments. Took out the footboard since we have a small bedroom.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah, now that one is on the way you'll no longer need the leverage of a footboard


----------



## HokieKen

And you won't want it in the way when your wife kicks you off the bed with both feet because the baby is crying.


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah, now that one is on the way you ll no longer need the leverage of a footboard
> 
> - ToddJB


Not to worry, still plenty of tie down points.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those look really nice Stef.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, now that one is on the way you ll no longer need the leverage of a footboard
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Not to worry, still plenty of tie down points.
> 
> - jmartel


50 Shades of Jgray


----------



## shampeon

So electrical sheet for the PM66. I'm going around in circles a little here, so any advice would be appreciated. [I'm looking expectantly at Fridge for this one.]

The current switch for it is, I think, the original: a manual, motor-rated switch. The original motor, however, is a 3HP 1PH. It starts just fine, even though the switch is supposedly rated at 2HP max. But from what I've gathered, I really should use a magnetic starter. Better protection for the motor, no chance of the saw starting up on its own after a power failure, etc.

So I got a used Furnas mag starter and separate start/stop controller from BOYD on owwm, but it had a 110v coil. I found a 220v coil on ebay, along with the correct size heaters for 15 amps. Ok, cool.

But in reading a little more, it looks like everyone now recommends not using line voltage for the coil and start/stop controller. Which makes sense, 230v is a lot of juice. I have a different mag starter coming with a 24v coil.

So.

1. Use line voltage to the coil and start/stop controller?

2. If no, how do you wire the starter so the coil gets 24v and the rest of the circuit the coil controls is 230v? I assume I buy a step-down transformer to convert 230v to 24v for the low voltage circuit.

3. Or stop making this too hard and just keep using the manual motor-rated switch?


----------



## TheFridge

Preferences are the devil 

I figure since you spent money on a starters, you might as well go that route. Personally I don't mind 240 controls. Higher voltage yeah but transformers are probably tied with coils as the first thing to burn up.

If you wire it 24v the buttons, coil, and auxiliary contacts on the starter will all have 24v. And yes you'll need a transformer. You can use a low voltage wire as well.


----------



## shampeon

Cool, cool. The low voltage coil controller has a solid state overload with a rheostat for the amperage instead of bimetal heaters, so I can keep that in the hopper for future projects.


----------



## terryR

brrrr…..not supposed to get this cold in Alabama.

photo intended for a goog laugh this morning;


----------



## JayT

Hanging from the ceiling is good thinking Terry. Heat rises, so it should be warmer up there.


----------



## HokieKen

Laugh hell TR! I won't be sleeping tonight…


----------



## DanKrager

Looks normal, TR. Alabama is on the other side of the world.

Almost.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Pop pop goes the weasel, the weasel.










$9. #6 jacobs wedge. From grainger. 30 seconds.


----------



## theoldfart

Huzzah, may all your chucks pop a weasel in thirty seconds.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice stef. Never knew such an animal existed.


----------



## terryR

So.

The entrance to my shop looks like a pig pen.










What is under the blanket can be blamed for this.


----------



## HokieKen

What's under the blanket TR? Pig? Goat?


----------



## TheFridge

> Pop pop goes the weasel, the weasel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $9. #6 jacobs wedge. From grainger. 30 seconds.
> 
> - chrisstef


Like a champ.


----------



## smitdog

> What s under the blanket TR? Pig? Goat?
> 
> - HokieKen


Pig in a blanket would just be too cliché… I'm guessing Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm guessing boyfriend  hahahahaha

Solid plan shamp. I'm either way. Have a uni with (through vfd) and one with a switch.


----------



## terryR

pig in a blanket for the win.
actually there are 5 girls; 
always head-to-toe;
head-to-toe; 
don't know why they sleep there, it's freekin' cold!










^ I still wander a bit, but not bad for a piece of dry burl. Still love this saw, Stef…


----------



## terryR

no.51 is in hiding. So, shooting with a 164 tonight.










Lots of shooting in the area; middle of deer season.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, have you let the LN 51 outa' da box yet?


----------



## terryR

Oh goodness, yes. It hs stayed on one particular shooting board (from JayT) the past year plus. I recenty packed it in a fit when I thougth I might be Leaving the farm any day.

I'm not leaving the property, but my wife stil hasn't decided whether she wants a divorce, or what. hate it.

But, I'm still trying to improve my knappy skills, make thinner points and better knives. Pendants after the new year. blah, blah, blan


----------



## theoldfart

Guess I should be more concerned about you than the 51. I'm pulling for you Terry. You could do a road trip out to the left coast, i'm sure we got rocks to break here as well!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto, wishing you well, Terry. Sounds like a totally sucky situation, hope it's resolved soon.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie. It's the horse isn't it  she fell for the damn horse…

if humor isn't helping the safe word is "bananas"


----------



## terryR

well, I have things to keep my simple mind busy,










gonna be a whole lotta make-up on this one; friggin' teeth glued in today; piece of Koa spliced on the end of the jaw.


----------



## jmartel

Well I gave in and Lee Valley got some money from me today. Straight edge, drill bits, hardware for the bed build.

Terry, that handle looks like it will really chew up your hand.


----------



## TheFridge

JSmart

So I think I'm a bad parent. I waterboarded my 3 yo in the shower  I got the information I needed. "Yes wash my hair".

Man. That sounds a lot worse than it really was.


----------



## terryR

JSmart, yep. Today, I struggled to remove them slightly, insert a drop of superglue, then shove them back into place. My fingers are torn up.


----------



## shampeon

Getting the infrastructure in.


----------



## jmartel

Ian, I like your sucker.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. And your DC setup is gonna be nice too.


----------



## rad457

Yeah Lee Valley got me again too with that darn Free Shipping! Couldn't even empty the Wish list as they wouldn't ship one item!
Luv that Cyclone, think I need one like that?


----------



## terryR

That is exactly the sort of nice tool I'm missing in my life. Installed in an insulated space, none the less.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice one Fridge ;-)

Nice rig Ian. I should invest in better DC. Somehow when I have the $ in the shop budget though, DC seems so boring and new tool seems so much more exciting…


----------



## TheFridge

Luckily I got tired of shoveling cypress shavings out of my shop early on so a dc was pretty high on the list of priorities.

And I appreciate your appreciation


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure my beard is the dust collector for my shop.

It must be turning grey from all the silica dust?










^Coastal Plains Chert (GA), hafted to Black Walnut


----------



## jmartel

Apparently the drum smoker cooks stuff quite a bit faster than the grill does. Put a 17.5 lb brisket on last night at 10pm. Wasn't expecting it to finish until about 2 or 3 and then rest before dinner. It's almost done, and it's only been on for 9 1/2 hours. Guess I'll be having a brisket brunch.

I like the walnut burl, Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

Smokin back east too

Jalapeno bacon wrapped jimmy dean sausage stuffed with mac n cheese and pork belly bites.


----------



## ShaneA

You guys are putting in solid grill master work..


----------



## 489tad

Hungry!!!


----------



## jmartel

Trade you for some of that, Stef.



















And the angle of the dangle.










Probably my best one yet. And only took 10 hours on the UDS. Could have started it at 5 this morning for dinner. No more staying up all night I guess.


----------



## chrisstef

Id def throw down on tradsies. Briskets looks tasty cakes.

Im hoping my fatty didnt explode. I got a hunch it will. Mac n cheese was loosey goosey.


----------



## terryR

now my iPad is all messed up from me licking the screen


----------



## jmartel

Decided that having a walk behind mower for 1 acre wasn't cutting it anymore, so I picked up your basic generic ride on from craigslist today. Should drop the time down from 2.5 hrs to about 1 or 1.5.


----------



## 489tad

With a few modifications you can do it in 20minutes.


----------



## jmartel

This is more my style.


----------



## MSquared

Whoa! I thought this was a Woodworking site, not BBQ! ....Wait a minute, it is!! ...Maybe Oak, Maple, Alder, Hickory, Cherry, Pecan or Apple could possibly be used to whip up some tasty meats!! Maybe a little Mesquite? ....Just a thought… Got a hankerin' for some Low-Slow Brisket now *jmartel*. Nicely done. Gotta crank up the smoker. P.S.; Ever try some Long Island 'real-deal' BBQ? I invented it! (I'm a legend in my own mind!)


----------



## bandit571

Having "3 Fingers" of TGI Friday's Mudslide…1st coat of varnish is in the Coffee Table project…


----------



## TheFridge

I hate brisket but damn. I need some smoke in my life about now.


----------



## chrisstef

It held together. And it was good. Im a bit hungover.


----------



## MSquared

Now you'r talkin'... looks done to perfection. Any pix of it sliced? The filling must have been delicious!


----------



## jmartel

I ended up not smoking the fatties I had planned yesterday. Will do them for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Wish i did marty. It got sliced up by the host at the party last night. It was gone about as fast as it hit the table. Kinda feel like i got hosed in not being able to make the first cut lol.


----------



## jmartel

That's why you gotta make multiples, Stef. Save one at home for yourself.


----------



## chrisstef

Truth ^


----------



## TheFridge

My wife finally convinced me to get on Facebook. She is going to rue the day.

I unfriended her just because I could  she got mad at me


----------



## terryR

I hate to admit it, but i'm glad i took the FB pill. Have learned a lot. That's how i got motivate to make a handful of infill planes with hand tools.

Still learning today by swapping ideas with the other flintknappers, and basketmakers.

Would honestly like to see more of you girls on FB. Easy platform to share and like what we do.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive resisted too Fridge, and, like your wife, mines been asking me to join. We'd be pulling the same stunts. Id end up in more trouble than good.


----------



## HokieKen

Wait… this isn't Facebook?


----------



## chrisstef

Its is, Kenny …. minus the skeletons.


----------



## HokieKen

It's as close to FB as this dude's gettin'. Just the 30 minutes a day I have to spend hearing my wife tell me what everyone put on FB that day is enough to make me want to try to kick myself in the nuts.


----------



## putty

Family portrait










Maple and walnut Xmas turnings


----------



## HokieKen

Dang! Those are cool Putty )


----------



## chrisstef

Easy Fridge. Theyre ornaments.


----------



## terryR

very nice, Putty. I can imagine those being a big hit by everyone that receives one!

For me, FB is the best place ever to buy quality knapping rock. I get to read other guy's comments about the seller; can see past trades. I love it just for the rocks. Buying online is sketchy. But via FB, I can get rare material already heated to x degrees.










^yeah, I paid $10 each for a slab of that stuff


----------



## rad457

Wife wanted a stand to put small gifts on for at her School, here's what I came up with, as a wise man once said if the the girls don't find you handsome you better hope they find you Handy?


----------



## ShaneA

FB feels kind of evil and problematic for society. But I am a dinosaur. lol


----------



## ToddJB

I had FB in college, then I gave in to the Mrs' request to rejoin a few years back. She was sick of me logging onto her account to stalk our college friends.

But I'm with you Shane, I don't like it's implications to us as a society.

Now I do like Instagram. All pictures. Little drama. And a ton of inspiration to the cool ish people are doing out there in the world.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Now I do like Instagram. All pictures. Little drama. And a ton of inspiration to the cool ish people are doing out there in the world.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah, I gave in on that one and signed up. It seems I like my social media the same way I like my women. With lots to show and little to say ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Why is it that little kids flippin' the bird always makes me giggle?


----------



## chrisstef

Because kids doing what they shouldnt be doing is hilarious.


----------



## ShaneA

The guilty look on the other one's face cracks me up. No doubt that is where the suggestion was born. Santa is taking it stride though.


----------



## HokieKen

The girl on the right has her hand tucked into her dress. I imagine the preceding conversation going along the lines of "if you stick your middle finger up I will too. I promise!" That don't look like guilt to me ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

It's gonna be an end of the year troll-a-thon


----------



## HokieKen

I'm fairly sure I don't want to know exactly what that entails Fridge…


----------



## TheFridge

Not much different from what I post here. Just a lot less sense and a lot more alder.


----------



## jmartel

I use FB mostly for looking at other underwater photos and motorcycle photos. Been thinking about giving it up, but those 2 things keep me in. I have an instagram, but haven't posted in almost a year I think.


----------



## terryR

I dropped his piece of Jeffrson City Chert just before this photo! It somehow landed on the stack of wood underneath. Pretty sure it was the Alder that saved it from detruction.


----------



## summerfi

Miracles happen at Christmas, Terry.


----------



## HokieKen

> Not much different from what I post here. Just a lot less sense and a lot more alder.
> 
> - TheFridge


Whew! I thought maybe you were hittin' the streets to drum up some Christmas money.


----------



## terryR

I believe, Bob. That was a $10 slab which worked me for 4 hours.


----------



## HokieKen

You've been rockin' the stone for quite a while now TR. Has the plane making fallen off the radar entirely or will we be seeing more of those in the future? I mean Santa could drop me a dovetailed infill high-angle smoother if he really wanted to ;-)


----------



## terryR

Honestly not sure, Kenny. Marriage is still under question, so I'm just looking for easy stuff to finish each day. I used to knap all day, every day; it was the making of wooden knife handles that introduced me to woodworking. Now, I sorta feel like knapping more.


----------



## HokieKen

I hear ya TR. If you feel like knapping then knap away ;-)

All of a sudden I feel like a nap…


----------



## terryR

oh yeah, heard 'em all…

I;m worn out from knapping all weekend.
Knapping my life away.

You should see a bunch of slightly overweight men with greying beards knap together. And play with each other's rocks.


----------



## rad457

> oh yeah, heard 'em all…
> 
> I;m worn out from knapping all weekend.
> Knapping my life away.
> 
> You should see a bunch of slightly overweight men with greying beards knap together. And play with each other's rocks.
> 
> - terryR


Just a thought, maybe spend more time playing with the wife? I know my little Woman gets right cranky when I stay out too late in the shop or get the house all dirty with dust and wood shavings? (Fridge is such a bad influence)


----------



## DanKrager

I figured that TR was just trying to make the perfect stone blade for a wooden plane….

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Need opinions. Saw display. Background to be flocked. Don't know which color.

Red










Green










Dark brown (is a shade or two darker in pics. In between black and dark brown. Leaning towards this one )


----------



## HokieKen

Black gets my vote Fridge


----------



## HokieKen

Or dark brown now that I actually read your post…


----------



## summerfi

Brown


----------



## putty

my vote is brown too


----------



## bandit571

Combine a few..Woodland Camo Pattern….


----------



## JayT

Brown would be my first choice, too. Green would make the reds in the handle pop more, but would cheapen the overall look, IMO.

Finished the last of the Christmas presents


----------



## jmartel

Brown-town.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm partial to green, which accents the brass in my view. Black is a universal and good inert background choice to emphasize the entire saw without "picking up" or contrasting any color present in the saw. It's a beauty.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Brown it is. Wish I had a blood red instead of bright-effing-red. Or maybe partially dried blood red


----------



## woodcox

Brown


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Andre. She has a very busy schedule to make my efforts more difficult. Swim lessons one night a week, horse lessons one night a week, running every other night except one to keep in shape for another Marathon over the NY's weekend.

And yesterday I tried to make a knife with polk-a-dot agate and striped Palmwood. Yep, stripes and dots. Worked it down till it was time to glue to 2 together, and stopped. thank goodness.


----------



## terryR

No flocking needed, just mail him to me.


----------



## BillWhite

Fridge, as my old friend in New Iberia used to say, "That sho' am some good lookin'."


----------



## HokieKen

Sucker feels right and cuts like a dream too )


----------



## jmartel

What about a muted pink-brown like Alder?


----------



## TerryDowning

Just an alder box…


----------



## KentInOttawa

Why not mix your own? 4 parts brown to 1 part red (or whatever suits your fancy)?



> Brown it is. Wish I had a blood red instead of bright-effing-red. Or maybe partially dried blood red
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## TheFridge

Well terry, if it wasn't the provider of said coco. I might've considered a horse trade  but since it is. I think he has a leg up on you.

Thanks bill 

Alder…. it does match everything.

Kent, that is a solid idea. Will give it some thought.


----------



## Tugboater78

Boo









Werk werk werk

Dilation has started, just a few weeks till wee bairn cometh


----------



## woodcox

Tug! With jJr's news I was thinking it was about time to hear of you. Bummer the homestead is not as far as planned. Hope the Mrs and contents are well.

Nice tool, Kenny.


----------



## jmartel

Tug sighting. How's everything going? Good luck with mini-tug.

Power has been out for about 5 hours now. Again. Was out last Friday. We will see how it goes. Latest word is that we might be out till tomorrow


----------



## terryR

Fridge, is that coco under your meaty hand? hard to tell.  Dude, that saw is lovely. Nicer looking than my Gramercy.

knife from today,


----------



## HokieKen

That it is WC, it's one of Fridge's  Dude's got chops. Watch out Summerfield! ;-0

And I think that's my meaty hand obscuring the coco Terry


----------



## terryR

Ahhh, now I see, said the blind man. 

Fridge, dude, you better hit these suckers up for real money for your saws! Gramercy is selling kits for $200 and they don't have the sexy etching on the blade. just sayin'


----------



## shampeon

This is just exceptional writing about LSU and their live tiger mascots and Louisiana:
https://www.everydayshouldbesaturday.com/2018/8/30/17799866/tiger


----------



## HokieKen

If Santa and Krampus had a love child:


----------



## TheFridge

That pretty good shamp 

Maybe one day terry. Doing horse trades until I feel confident in my saw making skills.


----------



## JayT

Finally getting back to plane making. Sure don't want to compete with Fridge on saws.


----------



## chrisstef

"Daddy. Daddy. We have an emergency!"

"My socks are in the toilet."


----------



## Brit

Merry Christmas SOS.


----------



## terryR

JayT, that's a sweet looking vise, my friend. Infill planes are a ton of work by hand. Not sure if I've been scared off by them, or just taking a break to make easier stuff that is also easier to sell. Like flint knives.


----------



## terryR

sanding the black dye out of this guy under magnification. It should make a sick handle when finished?


----------



## Plyterra

Hello friends! I want to buy plywood in large quantities. You do not know this is a good manufacturer? https://www.plyterra.com


----------



## terryR

no, I wouldn't use them for a large supply of ply.

try,

htts://www.no********************ingdeal.com


----------



## chrisstef

Lol terry. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## shampeon

Plyterra employee, deep undercover to drum up business: "'Plyterra' is an excellent user name, nobody will suspect."


----------



## HokieKen

I use that site all the time Terry!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks J. You're a sweetheart.


----------



## terryR

glad you girls got a chuckle; my wife is hosting the site 24/7 chat availabe.


----------



## HokieKen

Got Fridge in a case finished for my kid's Christmas gift.


----------



## TheFridge

She said it was cute.


----------



## Brit

Did you spill your beer Fridge.


----------



## terryR

Dude, where you getting deer legs? I need some!

That piece of tendon that moves the toes is worth salvaging. Also, each leg has 2 toe bones that I use to make pendants…always sell out of deer toe pendants. yes, I'm serious.


----------



## TheFridge

There will be more where that came from. The toes I can do. The tendons I should be able to do. I can put the word out. Have you swimming in deer toes


----------



## TheFridge

> Did you spill your beer Fridge.
> 
> - Brit


No  I asked what was she was gonna do with it


----------



## CL810

Any deer processors around during hunting season?



> Dude, where you getting deer legs? I need some!
> 
> That piece of tendon that moves the toes is worth salvaging. Also, each leg has 2 toe bones that I use to make pendants…always sell out of deer toe pendants. yes, I'm serious.
> 
> - terryR


----------



## JayT

Finishing up the latest plane. Best performing one, yet.










Hate that LJ isn't very video friendly, but you can check out my Instagram to see it in action.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Brxt1xigICK/


----------



## theoldfart

Shaving doeasn't register on a caliper! Outstanding JayT.


----------



## rad457

The test for a Krenov plane was to read a newspaper through the shaving(usually Ash) it measured about 1/2 of a Thousands?
My first attempts were the headlines!


----------



## JimHisself

> Did you spill your beer Fridge.
> 
> - Brit


GASP!!!!!


----------



## DanKrager

M E R R Y C H R I S T M A S,

y'all.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

My "new" wheelchair. It IS still 2018, but it has 20,000 mi on it.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Christmas ya bunch weirdos.


----------



## 489tad

Thank you and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## JayT

And a Merry Christmas to all the SOTS deviants.

If you are not a deviant, what are you doing here? Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Merry Christmas boys and girls.. and Fridge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Christmas to All!


----------



## woodcox

I hope you all had a good day. We survived but my girl has been pretty sick with little interest in fun. Hopefully better tomorrow.

Nice wheels Dan.

She's a champ, Fridge. Mine would have had a meltdown


----------



## jmartel

Merry christmas, everyone. Nice whip, Dan. Anyone get anything good for woodworking? We've started receiving baby crap, so that's going to be a thing for a while I guess.

Been busy diving all weekend, should be able to go through pics tonight.


----------



## chrisstef

I got a 2 pound rice krispie treat

Kid got legos. Lots of legos. 7 set for a total of around 8,000 pieces. Ive got sore thumbs and 5 more sets to build with him.

Nathan also puked right in his plate at Christmas dinner. Thought he was getting a raw carrot. It was cooked. Mom said just eat it. Total rejection lol.


----------



## putty

I got a Fuji HVLP paint system… there was a motive for it, wife wants the kitchen cabinets painted!!!!


----------



## rad457

Wife found my wish list at Lee Valley, of course the LA jack was out of stock but that magnetic fence kit that's hung around on the list for the last year is in the shop now!, and a purple heart pen blank as a hint!


----------



## theoldfart

I hope everyones holidays went well. Sue and I didn't exchange gifts, we felt that the financial hemorrhage from my accident and moving out here was gift enough. We had a great Christmas with both kids and their families. Grandkids are a hoot on Christmas.


----------



## TheFridge

Well I bought 12" mitersaw, stand, and compressor over the last couple days. Not really Christmas since it was my own hard earned money. Pretty much just ask for cash all around. Didn't feel like figuring out what I wanted. Holiday laziness I guess.


----------



## putty

I got a load of firewood the other day, while unloading I found a few pieces like this









I had to see what was inside of it, I wont burn it!! not sure what it is, maybe pecan?


----------



## DLK

Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Duit.


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, that's some good looking flame there.

Christmas at the Blackstone's has been one for the books. The Mrs had an impromptu surgery Christmas Eve on her rump shaker to address an issue that was just getting worse and worse. Surgery will ultimately lead to health and comfort, but holy ish the last two days have been horrible for her, which means horrible for me.

Yesterday I think I did a pretty good job making the kids feel like it was a fairly normal day, but it was anything but…

Doc said to expect 5 days of help and 2 weeks of recovery….


----------



## rad457

> Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Duit.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Hey that's what I heard when I pulled the cork from a Bottle of Jamesons tonight?


----------



## TheFridge

> I got a load of firewood the other day, while unloading I found a few pieces like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to see what was inside of it, I wont burn it!! not sure what it is, maybe pecan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


Spurt!

Wait I'm not done…

Spurt again!


----------



## DLK

> Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Duit.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Hey that s what I heard when I pulled the cork from a Bottle of Jamesons tonight?
> 
> - Andre


Yes, indeed you may have. Very good.


----------



## MSquared

Fridge, You're a slob! Happy New Year anyway. Don't go out. You're a menace to society and yourself.

ToddJB,
"Yesterday I think I did a pretty good job making the kids feel like it was a fairly normal day, but it was anything but"... I think you meant to say 'Butt'.

As fate would have it, got to go to the Podiatrist/Surgeon tomorrow for a bothersome left pinky toe that has developed into a major issue. It's friggin' killing me! Probably under the knife again. Gotta love it! Hopefully, something resolved in advance for the New Year!

Putty,
Got a firewood delivery a couple of days ago myself. The new guy I use is a Woodworker/Turner and has his own mill. He obviously keeps the 'good wood' for his own projects. However, since I expressed interest he winks and says; 'might be something interesting in there'... Kind of a challenge. Makes stacking a cord a bit slower though as I'm looking through it!


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Fridge.



















And a couple others


----------



## MSquared

*jmartel*, Beautiful shots! My wife and I miss diving. An incredible world down there!


----------



## JayT

Gorgeous shots, jphotog.

Todd, that's rough, man. Guessing that's not what was on your wife's list to Santa. Your new job OK with the time off so soon after starting?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope it gets better Todd.

Happy holidays boys.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Todd, we knew you were a pain in the ass but it actually requires surgery in some cases? ;-) Hope Mrs. JB heals up quickly and thoroughly.


----------



## TheFridge

Internet eatin posts agains

Need a better color variety. Neodymium magnets where finger point.


----------



## MSquared

Forest Green background. Done! It's a complimentary color all around for the saw. Nice work on the display shadow box!


----------



## rad457

I should make a box like that for my Gramercy saw, seeing it never gets used so might as well put it on display?
Nah not as nice as Fridges Saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Lil issue with the sink upstairs. See the sink was just coolin out one day when he heard the bandsaw talkin that smack but couldn't do nothin about. It welled up in mr. sink and he finally lost his mind today.










The pull out head popped off and the hose slipped down where it leaked for who knows how long. Shop vac full of water and some insta-rust on the table along with a big ole puddle in the kitchen and in the shop below.


----------



## chrisstef

I like your box fridge.


----------



## ShaneA

Water is undefeated.


----------



## MSquared

Just when you thought you'd kick your feet up and relax….....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it. Sorry Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha! @ undefeated.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang 'stef, I was just thinking I was happy with the landscaping we had done around the shop, as it's been raining on the frozen ground all day today, and my shop is still dry lol Hopefylly it's not too bad


----------



## jmartel

Damn, sucks stef. My garage leaks under the sill plate anytime it rains. Which is often in the north wet. Luckily the building that houses my tools is dry enough. Just problems with squirrels and bats.


----------



## TheFridge

The green was a little too green. Red a little too red. Brown was the least of all evils.


----------



## terryR

water undefeated?

guys, check out the flow from our little cave today, this is our water supply. Entrance is about 5 feet tall; and 1/3 to 1/2 filled with whitewater.










this entrance was gated with steel, but Mother Nature removed the gate a few years ago during a flood pulse.

You can hear this from 1/2 mile away.


----------



## 489tad

Little show tonight.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Dan. We'll be at the Bushnell for a show tonight as well. Wifey won tickets in a lottery for Hamilton. $10 each. Resale market is over $500 each for the cheap seats. Told we should sell em and get a fancy hotel room. Didnt fly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your wife hates you?


----------



## chrisstef

Most of the time, yes. Well, hate might be a strong word. Dislike might be better. She mostly just tolerates me now and uses me for income, child watching ability and randomly fixing things around the house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Dang.

That makes me sad a little bit. How long have you been married?


----------



## 489tad

TSO. Great show and dinner with friends.

Stef, wet basement suck. Laundry room sink got me a few years ago.


----------



## Mosquito

New trick I learned for doing the dovetails for drawers… use a piece that fits in the bottom groove to align the dovetails… neat



















Also, these were fitting straight off the saw (except cleaning up the base line after coping waste), which made me supremely happy. Too bad they were for the drawers, and not the main case… (Those aren't gaps, they're pencil lines)


----------



## rad457

I usually draw the pencil lines before sawing


----------



## TheFridge

Oooohhhhhh

#marriedlife

Edit: I forgot. I finally finished something. I coulda had glass but that woulda opened another can of worms. So I took the cheap way out.


----------



## chrisstef

Im mostly kidding T. Mostly. Been married for 8 years. Together for 14 (ish?).

We ended up front row of the orchestra just off to one side. I had my reservations going into it but i really enjoyed the show.


----------



## terryR

Glad you are mostly kidding, stef.
It's hell when the wife wants you gone.
after 15 years.

I guess I spend too much time in the shop,


----------



## summerfi

Fridge, you should have added glass. Then you could have put on a sticker that says, "In case of emergency, break glass and saw your way out."


----------



## MSquared

Ah! Nice, Fridge.


----------



## DLK

*Price check* Stanley 92 in very good shape for $70 buy or pass?


----------



## MSquared

Query; I was thinking that many tools would become available on Craigslist post-Christmas. Brilliant idea, right?! Not seeing much so far. Your thoughts?


----------



## TheFridge

Well bob, for this fella. It'd be more like shoot out glass. Find a perpetrator in the legs. Use saw to perform field surgery on uninjured parts


----------



## JayT

Kevin, you asked for it


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, that family has good genes.

Maybe you should trademark your designs.


----------



## MSquared

Whoa, JayT!! Art. I can only hope to learn how to respectively use any planes such as these!


----------



## jmartel

Made a trio of fatties today, and a handful of beef ribs. Was good, Also started cleaning out the shop since it had gotten super messy. Gotta make a dump run tomorrow with offcuts and such.


----------



## MSquared

Glad you didn't say 'take' as opposed to 'make'!! That would be awkward….


----------



## 489tad

JayT family gathering looks great. 
Fridge the display is really nice, glass or no glass.









I chopped mortises and rough cut the tenons. I'm finishing the back tomorrow.


----------



## JayT

^ That's some clean M&T work, right there. Nice, Dan.


----------



## Pezking7p

What's up homies? Merry Christmas and happy new year and all that stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Pez.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don K: Buy.


----------



## jmartel

Sup Pez. Long time no see.


----------



## jmartel

State of the shop. Still a long ways to go.


----------



## DLK

> Sup Pez. Long time no see.
> 
> - jmartel


I did. Got for $63. I was in a newly discovered antique store near us, but with out resources besides my phone when I posted the question. Did not get a quick response, but decided it was a good price and I had been looking for one for a while, so voila bought it and a small round molding plane (1/4") in excellent shape for only $14. Good day I think.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cliffs on the last 2 years?

I've pretty much neglected my shop except a few pet projects here and there. Got a big promotion and now buying a house which means I need to build a metric ton of furniture sooo…

State of the shop? About 75% douched. 









Going through tool maintenance and a few of my planes have seen better days . Nothing crippling but definitely unsightly once cleaned up. Here's the worst of it:


----------



## theoldfart

Pez, as long as the plane does it's job your good. Belated congrats on the promo and current congrats on the potential new digs. Stick around, lots of cool stuff going down here. Oh yea, my wife and I ditched the East coast for the left coast, still getting acclimated.


----------



## DLK

> Sup Pez. Long time no see.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I did. Got for $63. I was in a newly discovered antique store near us, but with out resources besides my phone when I posted the question. Did not get a quick response, but decided it was a good price and I had been looking for one for a while, so voila bought it and a small round molding plane (1/4") in excellent shape for only $14. Good day I think.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Crap. I quoted the wrong post. Supposed to have been.

.



> Don K: Buy.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## jmartel

Jmissus and I are going to be having a jmini next summer. So after I finish building the bed I'm working on I have to do a crib and dresser. Think I'm going to use my stash of claro walnut for that.

Congrats on the new house and promotion. Moving on up


----------



## theoldfart

Damn, you folks are multiplying like flies. Good on ya JRepeat. How's your stamina?


----------



## jmartel

> How s your stamina?
> 
> - theoldfart


Usually only good for about 2 pumps or so.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh hey, Pez, you look nice.

Mrs finally turned the corner and is on the upswing. Still taking life slow, it nothing like what I was first the last week.

Jmart, here is my $0.02 on cribs, buy a cheap one and get rid of it when your done having kids. Both of my kids gnawed the crap out of top lip of their crib. When they moved to big beds it was given to some friends without means, but had they not wanted it it would have been trashed. Hate to see effort and gorgeous wood go towards something that will be used for only a couple years and get wrecked in the process.


----------



## chrisstef

Do spend money on a comfy chair for juniors room though. Lotta time spent in it. I think i slept as much in my bed ad i did that chair for the first year n a half.

Doin some new year smokin at my buddys again this year. Weathers about +40 degrees from last year.


----------



## ShaneA

+1 on the crib, I built a pretty nice one and it survived without incident…but the shelf life is short. Not worth the hassle in the end in my opinion. I would vote for a changing table/dresser combo that can grow with your needs. Modular storage that can holds bins, totes, etc. One thing about kids…they have lots of stuff.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, here is my $0.02 on cribs, buy a cheap one and get rid of it when your done having kids. Both of my kids gnawed the crap out of top lip of their crib. When they moved to big beds it was given to some friends without means, but had they not wanted it it would have been trashed. Hate to see effort and gorgeous wood go towards something that will be used for only a couple years and get wrecked in the process.
> 
> - ToddJB


I was going to do one of the convertible ones that turns into a full sized bed so it would last the whole time. Might make the upper rail removable to fix later though.



> Do spend money on a comfy chair for juniors room though. Lotta time spent in it. I think i slept as much in my bed ad i did that chair for the first year n a half.
> 
> - chrisstef


Already ahead of you there. We have a glider recliner we bought last year from crate and barrel that's super comfy. Will be put in there once kid arrives.


----------



## jmartel

> +1 on the crib, I built a pretty nice one and it survived without incident…but the shelf life is short. Not worth the hassle in the end in my opinion. I would vote for a changing table/dresser combo that can grow with your needs. Modular storage that can holds bins, totes, etc. One thing about kids…they have lots of stuff.
> 
> - ShaneA


Dresser is next up on the list after our bed, and I was going to do a changing table thing to go over top that can be removed later once changing days are over.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, that is what I did. Just added the changing table and made sure it was attached, but removable. Oh those were the days. Stuff, overwhelming amounts of stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

This currently reads like some kind of woodworking psychological horror flick:

"oh you should just buy a cheap piece of furniture and throw it away in a few years."

*internal screaming intensifies*


----------



## EarlS

Fridge - I'm OK with you sending me that saw without glass…...

We did the crib that turns into a bed and grows with them with the changing table that turns into a dresser. Having the same furniture in a kid's room that long didn't work for us. My daughters (and wife) wanted more girly beds and dressers and the conversion crib and change table wouldn't do.


----------



## jmartel

Worst case scenario, it's just wood. Can be replaced/repaired easy enough. Will probably use hide glue so it's reversible if needed. No biggie.


----------



## Brit

Does felt tip pen come off Claro Walnut?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cautious good news, terry.
.
.
.
Congrats Dan K!
.
.
Does this speak to anyone? It's complete, not abused, but otherwise not particularly wanted in my shop.


----------



## 489tad

Shop King!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, as long as the plane does it s job your good. Belated congrats on the promo and current congrats on the potential new digs. Stick around, lots of cool stuff going down here. Oh yea, my wife and I ditched the East coast for the left coast, still getting acclimated.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thank you, sir! I got through a few more planes today. Very cathartic, cleaning planes.

Cool you guys moved west. Which part? Trying to convince the wife we should go to see the sequoias this summer.

JMart: congrats on the Joffspring. Is that a dedicated shop I see? New house? Don't see a bike in there…


----------



## jmartel

Not sure when you were here last, Pez, but we bought the house 2 years ago just before Christmas. Mid 50's ranch on 1 acre. Like 1400 sqft, so a good middle ground size. Been renovating it ever since. There's an outbuilding in the backyard that I'm using for a shop, and a single car garage that's used for the motorcycle storage.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think I've been gone since the end of summer 2016. I know you guys were either looking or had just made an offer at the time.

Sea creature pics looking fantastic. Do you have an Instagram?


----------



## jmartel

I do. It's @martelunderwater. I haven't posted on it much, but the wife has been forcing me to lately. So I'll try and keep up on it there.

I'll try and get some photos of the place and see if I have any before/afters when I get home. Basically have redone the whole interior of the house other than the kitchen and the office so far.


----------



## TheFridge

Earl, unfortunately for you the new owner was very happy and I don't think he will part with it


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, northern CA in the Sierra foothills between Auburn and Nevada City. It's about an hours drive to good skiing, hiking and climbing. Twenty minute drive to each of the kids. House is brand new, still setting up the shop and working on the landscape.


----------



## DanKrager

State of the Shop is "IDLE" while the new year creeps in.

Happy New Year, y'all!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Overhauling the Shelton end vise on my bench, having an adult malty beverage and contemplating how lucky we've been given the bad start of this year. I wish everybody here a happy new years eve, a relaxing new years day and a rewarding new year.

Smitty, if the vise is a bench king does that make the new owner a bench queen?


----------



## jmartel

Here's a basic tour, Pez. And everyone else.










The 3 bikes are in here. Picked up the front one for a new daily and put the old daytona back to track only. A bit tight, but better than sharing it with the woodworking stuff.










Mostly done living room. Still needs crown and the heat pump needs the cover still.










Little bathroom/utility room.










Future kid's room.










Shop in the backyard. There's another 1/3-1/2 acre behind this that's ours where I'm setting up a backyard orchard.


----------



## theoldfart

Do like the cat in a basket.

Looks pretty good JCasa.


----------



## 489tad

I finished the shoulders on the back slats. Now I know how wide the chair will be. 
Have a safe and happy New Year Fellas.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work around the home J, it looks good. All sounds like solid advise for the kid furniture. Just don't get rid of it so soon. I spent a few hundred on this same crap a few years ago thinking it was never gonna be needed again.



> Does felt tip pen come off Claro Walnut?
> 
> - Brit


Gone of the page again has she, Andy?

That looks like fun, Dan.


----------



## woodcox

Happy New Year fellas.

Don't mess up the rotation, Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

Need opinions. Family friend asked me to build a casket. Carte Blanche. He bought a bunch of 4/4 cypress already. I can get thicker stock if necessary but would rather try to make it work with 4/4.

These are my 2 ideas










Dovetailed case, pinned and tails on end boards so it doesn't pull apart when lifted. Wrapped with a cove kinda moulding that blends into the panel. All corners to be braced. May have some ribs in the top and bottom. Don't know if the lid will be split. Braces and handles don't matter that much since it has no effect on the boxes construction. Will figure that out later. Top will be a raised panel but be rounded.

I lean toward this one.










Sides composed of 2 panels with compound dovetails, or finger joints, since I don't want to figure out steam bending. I'm sure the joint will hold, especially with with bracing, just don't know what to think about it. All corners dovetailed and pinned. Will figure out handles braces and whatnot later.

Thoughts?


----------



## DLK

Your design looks to be a coffin and not a casket. Via google: Coffins are tapered at the head and foot and are wide at the shoulders. Caskets are rectangular in shape and are usually constructed of better quality timbers and feature higher standards of workmanship.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Happy new year to everyone! Last night was spent trying to stream whatever I could to see the ball drop using a hotspot and a laptop feeding the TV as we don't have cable or internet as of yet. I'm loving being in our own house and the kids getting their own rooms vs. having everyone packed in two bedrooms at my parents for the last 6 months. I'm glad most everything is out of storage so I can figure out where "away" is so I can put it away. I'm less than thrilled the 3 car garage is smaller than my previous 2 car garage and I have to figure out how to fit everything that was in the garage, shed and shop into a slightly smaller garage. When we put an offer on this house, we were second in line with the first offer being contingent on selling their house in TX which never happened. They were apparently proactive about planning additional storage as they had discussions and approval with a builder and the HOA for a 24' x 24' detached garage, though I have no idea where it would go as there's only 22' between our house and the neighbor's fence. I'm hoping the builder (which was disclosed to me) will get back with location and pricing details as this would be huge for storage but brutal in lost backyard play area for the kids. A shed at minimum is definitely a must have as cars, mechanic tools/work area, woodshop/wood storage and motorcycles all together have no chance of fitting in here together with any level of actual function.

Pez, are you still around Charlotte or moving out into the country?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jhouse, Everything there looking spot on. Love the colors and finishes.

BBY, I'm still in Greensboro. I'm currently in the country, will be moving more city adjacent but still off the beaten path a bit.

Fridge, I would be scared to death to make a coffin. I think I saw a post on here once where a few guys built a coffin over a weekend (unexpected type of sotuation).


----------



## rad457

BBY, Funny how that works, our last house was a step while waiting for new lots in this area, took us 10 years to move but our current shack was chosen for the location and spot to build stand alone shop! Was planned to be 24' by 30' but that blocked the "Wife's View" so ended 24' by 24' ! (Way to Small)
There is hope that someday I will follow Jmart and be able to smell the Salt Water?
Anyways Happy New Year From Alberta !


----------



## ShaneA

I personally couldn't do the coffin/casket thing. While potentially rewarding…too much pressure. Surely you will do them proud though.


----------



## Pezking7p

I did honest to god woodworking today. Picked up exactly where I left off 2 years ago, mid chair build. I am sooo thankful for 2-years-ago-pez keeping good notes and drawings.

Took care of this tricky little piece of joinery today. The hardest part was figuring out how to get the dang thing marked up correctly.


----------



## TheFridge

Well it's certainly less pressure when the person is still alive.

Did not know the difference between the two. In any case they opted for the coffin. Some captured panels with a lot of dovetailing.

Looks like I'll get more coco for handles )))


----------



## Pezking7p

Can't complain or make design changes last minute if they're dead…just sayin.


----------



## jmartel

Got a dry-fit of the posts and beams for the headboard today. This thing is a monster. I'm going to need some help just getting it into the house. Still need the slats, top piece, and the corbels on it. So more weight to add yet. Will be draw-boring it together with probably 1/2" dowels.










My mortising and hand sawing is rusty after not doing much for 2 1/2 years, but it should at least be serviceable.


----------



## jmartel

What kind of chair, Pez?


----------



## Pezking7p

JMart, maybe it's just me but that frame looks like it belongs under a giant Roubo bench. It's not too late to change course 

The chair is a knockoff of the Thos Moser lolling chair. I started steam bending parts in the fall of 2016 I think lol. Parts are still there ready to go. Working on the ottoman first because I thought it was pretty simple, but these lap joints turned out to be pretty rough. Now I have to clean them up and put mortises through them somehow.


----------



## jmartel

I've got more timbers for a Roubo, actually. I have a 4×8x10' beam, a 4×4x12', most of a 6×6x8' and a few others. Trying to decide when to make the bench. If I get this bed knocked out soon, I will probably have time to make a bench before having to work on the dresser/changing table and the crib.

The real hard sell is going to be to convince the wife I can get some benchcrafted hardware.

EDIT: Now I remember you saying you were going to build that chair. Cherry it looks like? Nice. I'm a fan of that style.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, nice seeing all those pics together. Easy to lose scope when it's spread out. Also, didn't realize you had that big boy DP, that's nice.

Pez, that joinery looks clean. Nice man.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I picked up the drill press in the early fall. Needs to be cleaned up and restored, but it works. On the list. Got rid of the little benchtop one I had that sucked.


----------



## JayT

> Got rid of the little benchtop one I had that sucked.
> 
> - jmartel


Hate to tell you, dude, but if the tool you got rid of sucked, then that was your shop vac, not a drill press. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. That DP looks like a beast, is it an old Delta/Rockwell?

Pez, good to see you back around these parts. The thread is just as demented as when you left.

Fridge, coffin maker, huh? My parents have asked I make urns for them, as they want to be cremated. Hoping that's not for a while, but probably need to go ahead and make them instead of trying to do it after the fact.


----------



## HokieKen

My mom saw this brilliant thing online some time back where a dude was selling custom caskets that were also bookshelves that you could use until you needed the coffin. Wanted me to make her one. Sorry mom, not gonna make a casket. Definitely not gonna make a multi-purpose one…


----------



## jmartel

Yes, it's an old Delta. Surplus from the shipyard south of me. In pretty good shape other than the table having a bunch of holes in it.


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of drill presses… waiting for some better pics of this one but I'm likely to end up with it. Dude said it's complete with the table and the jackscrew lift mechanism for the table. He'll have to eat a little on his asking price since I'll have to invest in a VFD to run it. But really, this is just too sexy not to have for the next restoration project:









(Pic is from vintage machinery) Don't really know anything about Buffalo machines. Anyone got any knowledge to share?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, they're f'in awesome.

And a VFD is pimp on a DP, you should pay him extra for making you buy a VFD now.


----------



## HokieKen

I actually have a VFD I bought for my belt grinder. But since I haven't built the belt grinder yet, I can probably use that VFD for the DP and buy another one when I get the grinder built  I've heard of Buffalo of course and it looks F'in awesome so I'll probably dive on into it after I see some better pics.


----------



## ToddJB

Now I will say, bummer that it doesn't have the belt cover.

Also, as far as DP's in general, I prefer the ones that are not Morse Taper. That design just adds a lot of additional length to the quill - so any wear or runout is only exacerbated with the additional distance.


----------



## HokieKen

It *may* have the belt cover. When I contacted the guy, he said it was 100% complete. I'm hoping that means the belt cover is laying on a pallet next to it but I ain't holding my breath. He did say he removed the jack screw for the table to make it easier to transport the machine. Hoping he did the same with the belt cover. Would probably seal the deal if it was there…

I agree about the MT and quill length. Unfortunately, it's just so common that it's hard to stumble on an old horse with anything else at a reasonable price.


----------



## DLK

If you buy a VFD for a drill press can you do away with all that belt changing?


----------



## ToddJB

> If you buy a VFD for a drill press can you do away with all that belt changing?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Practically. It's the same as a lathe. You put it on the fastest pulley and use the VFD for all speeds. The only time you want to change belts is IF you need the extra torque of the slower pulleys.


----------



## HokieKen

To a degree Don. It allows more range without changing belts but you can still reach a higher speed with the largest pulley reduction and lower speeds/higher torque with the smallest. But, in general, I'd say it would almost eliminate belt changes entirely for most woodworking.


----------



## HokieKen

Or what Todd said while I was typing


----------



## Mosquito

I will say if I had a 3PH and VFD on my drill press, I might change the speed more often lol


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya Mos. My 8 speed press has been a one speed since the day it got into my shop. Its currently a no speed though. I need to get back on tearing that pig down.


----------



## shampeon

Putting down the Ghost of Christmas Present like


----------



## chrisstef

Lightsaber training school paying dividends in that pic shamp


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait . . . . .isn't that a scene from Hamlet?


----------



## TheFridge

Fist post of the day? For shame…

Picking up a bunch of flooded equipment for my brothers new shop. All motors hum so I'm confident with new bearings they'll spin. Except for the baby drum sander. I couldn't get it to start but it doesn't stink so I think the motors are good will see.

Dismantled or loosened everything for hauling. Everything is complete. Belts blade and bearings. And some BS tires. Not pictured is a custom router table with lift and rockler or some aftermarket fence. An osbourne miter gauge. A crapload of sleds, jigs, accessories. Bosch router that needs bearings,4 bessey parallel clamps (k body? The biguns) and all kinds of other minutiae and goodness. Almost Everything had a mobile base. 600$

12" jet bandsaw










Jet benchtop Mortiser










Jet contractor saw with 52" fence, outfeed and extension table










Grizzly baby drum sander (will need the most work but only 25$)










Grizzly 6" jointer










Jet 1" strip sander. May be missing the disc and platten. Didn't look for it yet.










Oh. And a 15" craftsman DP in pretty good shape with accessory table w hold downs not pictured.

I think we did ok. 100$ish per piece. Too bad that bastard is gonna keep everything after I help him get it running. Otherwise it'd be flip city.


----------



## terryR

^very nice stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Bad Axe with experience, also very nice stuff!

Good scoop, Stef.


----------



## Tugboater78

Office sent someone to get me off the boat, they got to pittsburgh about 5pm est. We rollin on I70 anout 95 mph headin to Cincy. Wife is sitting in hospital patiently waiting for me, so she can push my spawn on out….

Eta 1am….


----------



## chrisstef

Go tugger go

Dang fridge.


----------



## theoldfart

Pre congrats Tug


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome, Tug! Congrats from me, too!


----------



## MSquared

Whoa! I was working too… A shock to the system indeed! Our first delivered in around 45 minutes… barely after a nurse threw me some scrubs in the hallway and pushed me in the door! Congrats man!! Happy and Healthy !


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Tug. My daughter was born in the front seat of a Datsun B-210 going 90 mph, so glad your wife and child are in good hands.


----------



## shampeon

fridge: I had that 12" Jet bandsaw for a while. It's probably the best of the modern benchtop bandsaws.

Hope it all goes smoothly, Tug.


----------



## HokieKen

Haul ass Tug and congrats!

Dang Fridge, I'd kill for that baby Griz sander. For $600 that's a solid shop setup for pennies man.


----------



## jmartel

Give her a good Tug, Tug.

Looks like a good haul, Fridge.

Re-using some 2×4's that we pulled out of the house on the bed slats. Super tight grained stuff that you don't find much of anymore.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto on the smitty to terry

By waiting patiently she really means cursing your name. Doesn't sound like she's quite at the "why did you do this to me" phase yet. Congrats though bud. Babies are wonderful. Mostly.

Great to hear shamp. I lean on jet to have decent gear. It's not a 14" but for 100$ and some bearings it couldn't be beat.

Baby DD and jointer. 50$ out of the total  I know a guy with belts and bearings….


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## JayT

Congrats, Tugdaddy!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats tug!


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty package there Tug )


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, Tug AND Mrs. Tug.

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats Tug. Great news!


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, that's your best project post ever!
Congratulations to you both.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Tug!

Found a shot of them leaving the hospital.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Tug family!


----------



## smitdog

> Found a shot of them leaving the hospital.
> 
> - jmartel


 LOL!

CONGRATS TUG!

Fridge, a giant YOU SUCK is in order… Well, your brother sucks anyway!! How do you keep finding these flooded items? Is this just an Alabama thing that your area is prone to flooding or is this all from one major event and you just keep finding these pennies from heaven deals?


----------



## DLK

Well done Tug.


----------



## TheFridge

I. Am not. From Alabama. •_• this is stuff that flooded during the huge flood of 2016. Ive worked on a lot of equipment that wasn't mine so I haven't benefited much from it.

Congrats tuggernuts!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Tugger! Congrats man. Everyone doing okay?


----------



## chrisstef

Your cousin-wife says different Fridge

(No offense Terry)


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats tug!


----------



## HokieKen

Fridge isn't from there Stef but his uncle daddy was.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nice, Tugger! Congrats man. Everyone doing okay?
> 
> - ToddJB


All is well, happy and healthy, just tired, catching catnaps, between visitors, nurses, etc, stopping in.
Lil one is pretty chill, for now. Momma was a champ

Thanks all


----------



## ToddJB

Good man. Glad to hear. How much time are you getting off the boat?


----------



## 489tad

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Tug!


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Tug and Mrs. She is a doll! Congrats!

Nice score fridge. I think he owes you now.

This one has seen a year today. He's showing some promise. He relentlessly seeks out anything with doors and drawers. Hinges are fascinating. 








Last night he toppled the nightstand I made his mother. I gave him my phone to calm him down. After sometime swiping we hear Siri say:








We're dying to know what he asked her.


----------



## Tugboater78

I can take off as long as i want, but my bank account says i better get back as soon as mom and my bean get settled in at home.


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats, Tug!

Fridge is from Louisiana, which is worse than Alabama. At least in Alabama they know to be ashamed of it…


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Tug!

And, I am not from Alabama, either. From what I read, this county has less than 1% of its population as college graduates. ouch.

And, since GA has RN Re-entry programs already set up, I'll be in middle GA soon. Let's just hope they are desparate enough for nurses to let me back in; google says pay is WAY UP since I left 15 years ago! 










Some rock and some wood.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, does that mean a move is impending?

Well it's been two years, but I finally finished the newel caps on the stairs, which means the kitchen is officially done.



















Original plans you dudes helped me finalize.


----------



## smitdog

> I. Am not. From Alabama. •_• this is stuff that flooded during the huge flood of 2016. Ive worked on a lot of equipment that wasn't mine so I haven't benefited much from it.
> 
> Congrats tuggernuts!
> 
> - TheFridge


Sorry Fridge, honest mistake!  HA! I have an uncle that lives in Louisiana, moved down from Ohio and now is constantly battling Melanoma. We always tell him he needs to come back up North where the sun don't shine but he won't leave there. Must be stuck in the swamp  that, or he doesn't want to say goodbye to all the crawfish…


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Todd! Looks fantabulous all around man.

TR will be knapping scalpels for GA surgeons before long ;-) Good luck with the move and job hunt Terry.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## HokieKen

Lotta work on those Todd. Well worth it though, end product reflects it.

Nice to see that my shop isn't the only one where every single tool with a table doubles as a glue-up surface


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Kenny.

Tablesaws make the best assembly tables.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but the jointer works great for gluing up stuff at right angles. The fence makes an excellent clamping square  I think my router table is the one that does the most assembly duty though. It's dead flat and glue and finish pop right off the formica top ;-)


----------



## JayT

Newell caps turned out great, Todd. That kitchen was such a transformation.

Not having a table saw or jointer must be limiting my glueup capabilities. One thing I have been doing, though, is using release paper on top of the bench during glue ups. It works well and costs me nothing-the paper comes off of plastic sheets a local sign company uses, so is just trash for them and a short roll lasts a long time. Glue just pops right off, so I only replace when it starts to get torn.


----------



## Brit

> Congrats, Tug!
> 
> And, I am not from Alabama, either. From what I read, this county has less than 1% of its population as college graduates. ouch.
> 
> And, since GA has RN Re-entry programs already set up, I'll be in middle GA soon. Let's just hope they are desparate enough for nurses to let me back in; google says pay is WAY UP since I left 15 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some rock and some wood.
> 
> - terryR


Move to England Terry. The NHS are crying out for nurses and there are miles and miles of beaches full of flint to feed your knapping addiction.


----------



## 489tad

Todd your a beast. Strong work.


----------



## jmartel

> We always tell him he needs to come back up North where the sun don t shine but he won t leave there. Must be stuck in the swamp  that, or he doesn t want to say goodbye to all the crawfish…
> 
> - smitdog


Should send up to the PNW. No issues with melanoma here. Just gotta take a mid-winter trip to Hawaii, Southern CA, or Arizona to get rid of the seasonal depression.

Nice work, Todd.


----------



## DLK

In a cabinet draw in my shop I stored some chisels and gouges on this shelf liner mat:










Turned over this nooitgedagt gouge to see it had these little raised bumps matching the mat holes:










Spent an hour polishing the bumps out of the three gouges affected. No other of brand chisels in the same drawer or planes on the same type of shelf liner, but on other shelves, were affected. Does anyone know what caused it?


----------



## putty

could your gouge have had a coat of oil on it?


----------



## ToddJB

Were the bumps material from the liner, or was it corrosion of the steel? I use this same stuff in all my metal tool boxes


----------



## HokieKen

> Were the bumps material from the liner, or was it corrosion of the steel? *I use this same stuff in all my metal tool boxes*
> 
> - ToddJB


Ditto. I've never seen that on tools in my box but I have seen something similar on tools with cosmoline or lacquer coating that had shipping materials with texture wrapped around them.


----------



## DLK

May be there was some sort of coating, residue or oil that reacted with the mat. I don't think the steel is corroded, because there was no pitting. I have also used the same stuff in metal drawers for years. I think putty is on the right track.


----------



## CL810

Don, I had the same problem a few years ago. Only some tools were affected. The mat was sold as a rust/corrosion inhibitor mat. I always thought that was the issue but Putty may be on to it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, admit that you waited for my return to finish the kitchen . Looks amazing. Miters are cleaner than teeth on a first date.

Terry, congrats on reentering the work force. Where are you currently? My parents are in Tuscaloosa (roll tide).

Ken, never thought about using the jointer as a reference for glueups lol.

Had a bit of a scare gluing up my ottoman frame, took a clamp off too soon (after 2 hours?) and the joint popped open. Reclamped and everything appears to have worked out just fine. But dang I was panicking for a minute. 2 year old glue seems to be OK.


----------



## terryR

yes, guys, I'm moving. Probably will live with my Mom for a while; another semi-retired nurse. Nursing pay is way, way up. 

Sorry, Andy, I'm still hoping the Fridge will own up to our relationship.










not sure how my hands will react to being a nurse again; I remember them being chapped all the time from the never-ending washing.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge dont care if your hands are clean or not. Dudes grimy.


----------



## DLK

*terryR* use cetaphil soap and or cetaphil skin cleanser, contains no lye soap. Doesn't dry out the skin. And cetaphil lotion is the least greasy re-hydration lotion I have found. You can find it at Walgreens.


----------



## TheFridge

(Sad face)


----------



## chrisstef

Tide rolled.


----------



## HokieKen

> Tide rolled.
> 
> - chrisstef


over like a puppy that wanted its belly scratched. ACC ftw


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> In a cabinet draw in my shop I stored some chisels and gouges on this shelf liner mat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned over this nooitgedagt gouge to see it had these little raised bumps matching the mat holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent an hour polishing the bumps out of the three gouges affected. No other of brand chisels in the same drawer or planes on the same type of shelf liner, but on other shelves, were affected. Does anyone know what caused it?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Nope-But the same thing happened to a cutting board I made for my wife. Noticed that same pattern in the side of the board after she had leaned it on a drain mat. Very weird and only way to remove the pattern was to refinish the board after DNAing the finish. No explanation here-only happened once - none since.


----------



## terryR

one flake at a time.
one day at a time.










(those flakes were all removed from the rock with a hammer blow to create this point)


----------



## summerfi

Terry, excellent work and a great picture that conjures some deep thoughts. I feel your pain, though I'm sure nothing compared to what you're going through. We are each shaped in one way or another by the blows of life. The outcome can be beautiful, as with your arrow point. My spirit is with you in your struggles. Peace, brother.


----------



## Tugboater78

How am i gonna be able to say no to that face.









Soon, she will have more hair than I, pretty noticable in this pic of eskimo kisses…


----------



## JayT

Hope you have a good chiropractor, Tug. Your spine will be out of whack a lot from being wrapped around a tiny finger.


----------



## terryR

Wow, that's powerful, Bob.
Thank you.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, she's beautiful. Must be from the wife side! 

How are the other kids doing? Are they as excited as you about the expanded family?


----------



## rad457

> Tug, she s beautiful. Must be from the wife side!
> 
> How are the other kids doing? Are they as excited as you about the expanded family?
> 
> - theoldfart


Yup ain't that a fact for most of use!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, she s beautiful. Must be from the wife side!
> 
> How are the other kids doing? Are they as excited as you about the expanded family?
> 
> - theoldfart


Oldest daughter is giddy and always wanting to hold her. 
Youger boy is "gonna give her up for adoption" and acts like he wants nothing to do with her, but i constantly catching him peeking over couch or over shoukders all the time, smiling, trying to look at her.
He did admit this morning, that she was "stinking cute" and said he loved her as he went out to catch this bus.

Momma is tired, as am I, as we adjust.

Back to work friday mornin to finish out my trip, cant afford to miss much more. .


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Youger boy is "gonna give her up for adoption" and acts like he wants nothing to do with her, but i constantly catching him peeking over couch or over shoukders all the time, smiling, trying to look at her.
> He did admit this morning, that she was "stinking cute" and said he loved her as he went out to catch this bus.
> ...
> 
> - Tugboater78


Don't sweat that Tug, I'm 43 and still feel pretty much exactly the same way about my sister ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Good luck, Tug. Glad all is well. Bummer that you gotta go back to work so soon.

Been dealing with some sawdust stuck in my eye since Monday night. I think I got it all now though. Back to work on the bed tonight.


----------



## HokieKen

I hear you jmart. A buddy was razzin' me about my tendency to get stuff in my eye last night. I had a leak in my hot water line yesterday so in all my glorious brilliance took my angle grinder to the copper pipe over my head and proceeded to spray a soup of water, copper and abrasive grit directly into my face sans safety glasses. Still a piece of one or the other hanging on in the right eye.


----------



## rad457

Things we should learn from our Fathers. Dad lost his finger tips to a Delta 6" jointer and one eye to an incompetent eye surgeon, fingers and machinery(sharp spinning blades) require 100% respect and concentration! As for my eyes I now have a new respect to protect them.


----------



## HokieKen

I seriously have to get better about wearing safety glasses and a respirator in the shop when doing certain tasks. Unfortunately, I ain't 20 anymore!


----------



## 489tad

Tug that is a great picture. It's cool to know your son will always have her back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Bob.

Adorable nugget Tug.


----------



## theoldfart

Another rough day of retirement


----------



## CL810

Hope you're planning a day of rest tomorrow. Beautiful.


----------



## chrisstef

Hanging with all your friends OF?


----------



## theoldfart

No friends out here Stef except my wife.

Andy we skied yesterday, we got 50" of snow in the past few days and more to come. We have two of the grandkids tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Im your friend buddy. Im with ya wherever ya go. Looks nice and quiet up on the mountain there.


----------



## terryR

Wow, cannot even imagine 50" of snow.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks amazing OF. Good to be able to ski in retirement.

Have a sudden urge to build a Quonset Hut, half shop, half loft apartment. Very oak and steel custom vibe. I need more lifetimes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Snowed in at the shop, damn the luck.


----------



## theoldfart

That is tough Smitty but your just the man for the job.

Two of the grandkids will be here shortly so shop time will have to wait.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Snowed in at the shop, damn the luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


You must work furiously; just look at the pattern in those shavings!


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Just a little cocobolo score from the local Woodcraft today-I gulped at $30/foot-but I don't come across this for sale here very often (like Never).

Now for a project to use it on?

*FYI* - they still have a couple pieces left about this size (1.2 FT) and one that is 2 FT. I will be glad to grab them and ship them if anybody is craving some Cocobolo for a project. Just PM me if you want me to head there and grab them for you. (approx 1 & 1/8 inches thick also)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice coco! I wouldn't know what to do with exotics…

Enjoying Summerfield Restore in the meantime.










And the underrated Stanley No. 78-


----------



## theoldfart

Summerfields do work well, looks like a panel size.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I much prefer the smaller sized saws, Kevin. For most of what I do, they're perfect.


----------



## theoldfart

Same here Smitty. I have two that Bob restored and a couple more that need TLC.


----------



## jmartel

> Now for a project to use it on?
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


How about a cutting board? Or giving it a distressed milk paint finish?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Just a little cocobolo score from the local Woodcraft today-I gulped at $30/foot-but I don t come across this for sale here very often (like Never).
> 
> Now for a project to use it on?
> 
> *FYI* - they still have a couple pieces left about this size (1.2 FT) and one that is 2 FT. I will be glad to grab them and ship them if anybody is craving some Cocobolo for a project. Just PM me if you want me to head there and grab them for you. (approx 1 & 1/8 inches thick also)
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


Break it down into handle sized pieces and sell on eBay for $100/bd ft. Then use the proceeds to buy more coco and continue the cycle until you are rich.


----------



## rad457

> Just a little cocobolo score from the local Woodcraft today-I gulped at $30/foot-but I don t come across this for sale here very often (like Never).
> 
> Now for a project to use it on?
> 
> *FYI* - they still have a couple pieces left about this size (1.2 FT) and one that is 2 FT. I will be glad to grab them and ship them if anybody is craving some Cocobolo for a project. Just PM me if you want me to head there and grab them for you. (approx 1 & 1/8 inches thick also)
> 
> - Mike54Ohio
> 
> Break it down into handle sized pieces and sell on eBay for $100/bd ft. Then use the proceeds to buy more coco and continue the cycle until you are rich.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pen Blanks? come to think of it I might have a few boards of exotic stuff under a pile somewhere in the shop?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Now for a project to use it on?
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


How about a cutting board? Or giving it a distressed milk paint finish?

- jmartel

This was a thought, but wasn't sure if the milk paint would hide the grain enough?

Break it down into handle sized pieces and sell on eBay for $100/bd ft. Then use the proceeds to buy more coco and continue the cycle until you are rich.
--Dan

Pen Blanks? come to think of it I might have a few boards of exotic stuff under a pile somewhere in the shop?
-Andre

Too practical and reasonable lol

All in all great ideas-but it would also be great to use for this:










Just a thought


----------



## DanKrager

I have the opportunity to make a custom oversized front door for a business about an hour from shop. It's a 15 lite painted door and they want to reuse the beveled glass that is in the old door. I haven't gone to look at the door yet, but they said it has started to rot from the bottom up. I guess priced it to scare them off with double the street price of the highest price similar door I could find on the webs. But after about 6 months they're back.

First I need some 8/4 quarter sawn western red cedar which I have no idea where to get. I thought (briefly) of using white oak, but I'm only one feeble old man. Can't imagine what that door would weigh with all the heavy glass in it. It could be engineered with glued up stiles and rails with 1/4" veneer overlays, but IMHO that's asking for de-lamination trouble.

Where, oh where, can I get QS kiln dried 8/4 western red cedar for a 36"x 88" 15 lite door? It looks like price will be no object. I'm good at spending other peoples money.

DanK


----------



## CL810

Here's 3 to look at. The first one seemed like they were use to working with woodworkers.

http://glasscocksawmill.com/lumber.html

http://www.fallscitylumber.com/products/

https://bbbspecialtylumber.com/


----------



## putty

Dan, here in the Dallas area there are some lumber yards that specialize in western red cedar, shipping would be prohibitive. Are there any fencing suppliers that carry red cedar near you? also down here Cedar arbors and patio covers are popular, it is common to have 12" square cedar posts, those posts could be resawn into quartersawn

Your home depot should be able to order you some 12" cedar posts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd guess a number of SE Missouri sawyers specialize in cedar?


----------



## DanKrager

I'm checking with Kunz, Smitty. Our local yard doesn't know how to spell clear. BTDT and WDTA.

Lowes might special order some. ???

DanK


----------



## jmartel

One of the garage door springs busted today. Scared the crap out of me. Mostly fixed up for now, though. Springs are a little mismatched, so I gotta get a replacement for the other side.


----------



## DLK

They will do that.


----------



## johnstoneb

My experience with garage door springs is if one side breaks. You just as well get springs for both sides. The side that didn't break will very soon. If you get a right and left you don't have figure out which twist broke.


----------



## rad457

Think I have a 8' by 10" plank and a 8' by 6"X6" Red Cedar in the corner of the shop, shipping may be a hassle?

Speaking from experience, don't use a screw driver when setting up them garage door springs!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Replace with compression / coil spring, beat way to go.


----------



## jmartel

Not touching one of those coil springs. Those things will straight up kill you. At least the side springs have no tension on them when the door is up.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm starting a Smitty style project. The founding pastor of my church is retiring next month. Everyone is writing letters for him, and I'm going to make a desktop box to house all the letters. The building itself is a fascinating old 1800s structure, that at some point was owned by a local artist who painted tons and tons of the trim ridiculous colors. We had to do a pretty large reno when we turned it back into a church. So we had a lot of these panels laying about. I thought it would be cool to make the box out of salavaged wood from the church.

Started deminsioning last night. I think I found mahogany, what say you?


----------



## 489tad

> I m checking with Kunz, Smitty. Our local yard doesn t know how to spell clear. BTDT and WDTA.
> 
> Lowes might special order some. ???
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan try rarewoodsusa.com. They have WRC. Rory is a good guy.


----------



## ShaneA

No doubt a QS Mahogany or Mahogany variant.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I'm not typically down with staining wood, but because all of this trim and paneling was super dark originally I think I might go with something like this Burgandy staining process: https://www.woodworkerssource.com/blog/woodworking-101/tips-tricks/3-more-easy-exquisite-finishes-for-mahogany-woodworking-projects/

I am going to incorporate some of the trim work too, might be hard getting a color match there though. Not sure how deep a paint stripper on the trim will go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Not touching one of those coil springs. Those things will straight up kill you. At least the side springs have no tension on them when the door is up.
> 
> - jmartel


We could trade horror stories re: side springs. They'll draw blood and damage vehicles just as well. And the frames come loose (or self destruct). But compression has a pipe running through the middle, so steel ain't flying around. Different strokes…

EDIT: Great looking stuff, Todd! Very workable.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I am going to incorporate some of the trim work too, might be hard getting a color match there though. Not sure how deep a paint stripper on the trim will go.
> 
> - ToddJB


Use some milled (dimensioned / cleaned up) stock to create some simple profiles for the box?


----------



## CL810

The box will mean a lot to him Todd - good stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

> Use some milled (dimensioned / cleaned up) stock to create some simple profiles for the box?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I considered that, and I still might yet, but the profiles on some of this stuff I think would just look super cool. Dunno, need to play around with it some more.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like african mohagony to me Todd. I had really good luck with a brown dye on a piece i did out of AM. Kept that shimmer at angles but took it away from that red tone.


----------



## 489tad

Cold, cloudy and windy day in Chicago. If it were me I'd be doing only the insides.

I know Todd will build a incredible box.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I need to play around with it some more.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm sure whatever the result, it'll be outstanding!


----------



## ToddJB

> Looks like african mohagony to me Todd. I had really good luck with a brown dye on a piece i did out of AM. Kept that shimmer at angles but took it away from that red tone.
> 
> - chrisstef


Great news. I was concerned with that with dye.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for the link 489. They don't stock the stuff, but they might be able to give a lead.

DanK


----------



## summerfi

Trivia question just for fun. We all know that a dovetail joint gets its name because the shape is reminiscent of a bird's tail feathers. Name two other woodworking joints that derive their names from bird anatomy.


----------



## bandit571

One would be a "Bird's Mouth".......


----------



## summerfi

Correct Bandit. That's one of the two I was thinking of.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF this would be termed a joint,,,I have added a "Cock Bead" around drawers…


----------



## summerfi

That's a term I'm not familiar with Bandit. It's not what I was thinking of.


----------



## woodcox

Most of my joints are fowl.


----------



## HokieKen

Bolt and "wing" nut? ;-)


----------



## Adam_17

Do you think it is possible to make an air hockey table from scratch? I think it would be a great project, but my main concern is the time and money I have to spend to make one. Does anyone have any experiences with that?


----------



## ToddJB

If you have any concern of time and money, I can say with 100% assurance, it is a bad idea.


----------



## DLK

*Adam*: Of course it is possible. Here are instructions for one that was built for under $100, using a second hand leaf blower. Put a little more money into the woodwork and you could make one that looked really cool.


----------



## HokieKen

> If you have any concern of time and money, I can say with 100% assurance, it is a bad idea.
> 
> - ToddJB


+1


----------



## HokieKen

Having owned an air hockey table in the past, just keeping the damn thing working properly is enough to make a preacher cuss. I'd rather kick myself in the nose repeatedly than build one I think.


----------



## DLK

*Bob:* The Dodo joint similar to the dado joint, but because it was not as strong became extinct to woodworkers many of whom said it wouldn't fly in their shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Don ;-) I was trying to figure a way to work the "Dado Bird" in there but couldn't quite formulate it.


----------



## Brit

*Bob* - BUTT joint. Birds have butts don't they at least I think that's where the berry stained crap all over my windscreen comes from.


----------



## summerfi

Haha, good ones fellas. You guys get an A for innovative thinking, but you're overlooking the obvious.
Answer = feather joint.


----------



## ToddJB

I thought about a feather board, but that wasn't a joint. I just looked it up, never heard that called a feather joint. I've always called it a splined joint.


----------



## HokieKen

Learn something new every day. I thought the Feather Joint was that bar where you have to wear a boa to get in and all the fellas dance with each other.


----------



## rad457

> Learn something new every day. I thought the Feather Joint was that bar where you have to wear a boa to get in and all the fellas dance with each other.
> 
> - HokieKen


Not to many places like that in Montana  Maybe in San Francisco?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya boys. 
Love you guys.
Mean it.

Demo loves the Feather Joint.


----------



## ToddJB

Last night twas an evening of experimentation.



















Hopefully come home to wonderful results.


----------



## 489tad

> Last night twas an evening of experimentation.
> 
> Hopefully come home to wonderful results.
> 
> - ToddJB


Who hasn't said that before?


----------



## chrisstef

Ovation ^

Todd always be strippin in da evenin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome use of the quote tool, Dan. best of '19.


----------



## theoldfart

48 or 49?

Great day of skiing, not so much when I put the CRV into a frozen snowbank. The dash lit up like a christmas tree about ten miles from home. Having it towed tomorrow, almost didn't make it up the hill to our house.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Last night twas an evening of experimentation.
> 
> Hopefully come home to wonderful results.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Who hasn t said that before?
> 
> - 489tad


That's how I ended up with enough kids that not having a minivan is no longer an option.


----------



## jmartel

Another quiet thursday on here…

How's the car doing OF? They figure out what got messed up?


----------



## bandit571

Headed to the shop in a bit….have a few clamps to remove…









Shop will be closed on Friday…have a Funeral to go to….


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, awaiting the local adjuster. The insurance company is swamped with fire, flood and blizzard claims.Should hear by tomorrow AM. Just as well, the skiing is too dangerous right now anyway. Gives me time to work on my first video, going slow and making many mistakes.


----------



## lysdexic

Hello gentlemen,

I was wondering if anyone of you could recommend a replacement saw blade for my table saw. I am thinking about a combo blade. Currently, I have Freud combo blade. I could spend hours looking through online reviews but I thought I would start here. It is a matter of trust.

Tony, might appropriately ask why on earth I would need a table saw blade as that is a tool reserved for those who actually work wood? Well, I have a few dozen projects on my to-do list from 2016.


----------



## lysdexic

> Gives me time to work on my first video, going slow and making many mistakes.
> 
> - theoldfart


I am sure you mentioned this previously but will you give me a brief synopsis?


----------



## jmartel

If I was getting a combo blade, I'd probably get a Forrest. But I prefer having separate rip and crosscut blades personally.


----------



## Mosquito

Scott!

I primarilly use 2 saw blades on my table saw:
Freud 10-Inch x 24T Heavy-Duty Rip Blade
Amana Tool Combination 10-Inch x 50 Tooth


I've been pleased with both, but have not used any more expensive blades personally. I like them a lot more than the Bosch, CMT, and Freud blades I can get locally at the box stores for sure though


----------



## DanKrager

lysdexiC, As I've said many times before, Forrest blades are among the most economical given their long life. Glue ready cuts require no other prep. No need to change blades as far as I'm concerned.

DanK


----------



## JayT

Scott, do you even remember how to turn on the table saw?

I don't have a table saw any more, but switched my miter saw to an Everlast blade and am extremely happy.


----------



## theoldfart

BYo is in the house, cool!

Uh, at the risk of embarrassing myself I posted this

Let the slaughter begin.


----------



## lysdexic

> Scott, do you even remember how to turn on the table saw?
> 
> - JayT


It hurts me that you ask that. Because there is truth there. I admit to being befuddled . At first I tried several approaches that worked in the past with my wife. I showered the saw with compliments and acted as if was listening to it intently when really my mind was focused on my fantasy football pics (Chiefs). I thought about wine but the rust. I even took a little blue pill and dry humped the dust port but that still didn't work. Finally, I did a Google image search and it reminded me of the on/off switch location.

I appreciate the purity of having a dedicated rip and cross cut blade. However, every time I change out the blade I have to re-calibrate the SawStop lectronics. It's difficult to do with only 8 1/2 fingers. Plus, what the ******************** am I supposed to do with a mitre cut. Rip blade or crosscut? The insurmountable indecision leads me into full blown, grand mal, panic attack.

I am better off with fewer choices. I will look into the above suggestions and appreciate the input.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid introspection on buying a saw blade. Buy a good one. Its got two jobs to do. AND miters.

Edit - 8.5? Serious?


----------



## ShaneA

I will echo the longevity of the Forrest Woodworker II. Pay a bit more upfront, but they just work….for years. I think you'll be fine with most any of the reputable brands. I think I have 2 of their combo.blades, and the dado stack.


----------



## HokieKen

> Solid introspection on buying a saw blade. Buy a good one. Its got two jobs to do. AND miters.
> 
> Edit - 8.5? Serious?
> 
> - chrisstef


That's what I was wonderin' Stef. He musta bought one of the prototype SawStops ;-)

A 50T Freud Industrial combo blade is good. I feel sure Forrester would be better but I'm way too cheap to know for sure.


----------



## Brit

He's got all his digits. His photos are too good to be missing any digits.


----------



## woodcox

I don't believe 8.5 either. He's not counting the pinky's in the air. Wasn't there a new shop on that list? No sense in running all of that sheathing through a high dollar blade out of the box.

Good work, Kevin. It looks like a really effective vise supporting the work, the feed back must be good planing that close to the chops. Bummer about the car, hopefully they'll get on it soon.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Woodie.


----------



## Brit

Great job on the video Kev. Its YOU on the BIG screen. I left a comment, liked and subscribed. You're a natural my friend!


----------



## HokieKen

JayT, this dude stole your mojo and made a peek-a-boo chair!


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, thank you. I still am trying to understand the whole youtube/video thing. Having subscribers adds to my angst on getting things right!


----------



## jmartel

One benefit of having a flat top rip blade is that you can use it for making tenons. Leaves a smooth finish on the face of a tenon instead of the ripply one off of a ATB grind blade.


----------



## lysdexic

I gots all my digits.

A free standing shop is still a point of unresolved contention in my life. One week I am ready to do it then the next week I decide to wait. It is hard to spend $30k on a hobby especially when I plan to move in 4 years. I know I'll never get my money out of it at resale. Also, some would suggest it can done much cheaper if I do most of the work myself. That's not going to happen because of the cost benefit ratio. This week I am inclined to wait and build the shop I really want at the next home.


----------



## theoldfart

Crap! My youngest just called from the ski resort. Trashed ACI,MCL and so on. Picking my grandson up and have to explain where Mom is. It's been a hell of a week I tell ya. :-(


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks OF. Sorry to hear it man :-(


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry to hear that Kevin. What is the age of your youngest?


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, she's 46.


----------



## chrisstef

Shredded knees stink. Sorry to hear that OF.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, today's score:

Got a rental car
Towed the wounded beast to the auto body 
Picked up grandson
Daughter home, leg immobilized, another evaluation on Tuesday for her.
Opening a bottle of red
And….....


----------



## MSquared

OF…. Great content! Very clear explanation to newbies like me. I learned something new. I may never have/need one, but I understand the 'why' of it! After all, that's the point. Very good start. Don't stop!


----------



## theoldfart

Marty, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey OF - I gave up dirt bike riding at 48 from to many injuries. Maybe she should take up a safer hobby like woodworking. By the way, great video.

Hey Scotty. Glad you and Pez check in every year or 2.

Carry on boys.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, thanks. Our family seems to do our selves in. My daughter already had a helicopter ride after a bad mt bike crash, my wife trashed her ACL/MCL a few years ago skiing, I spent several days in the e hospital after a biking accident and then smacked my head last year! Good genes I guess .
And thanks for the video compliment. You all settled in up north?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I heart you BYo.

I'm sorry Kev, hope the pendulum starts its opposite trajectory for you soon.

Where's Terry?

Suck it Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, I wasn't complaining. I refuse to just sit and decay. Damage is inevitable the more time we spend outdoors especially biking and skiing. None of the family have been hurt climbing so we are careful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't take it as complaining, I took it as sharing a patch of drudgery (from this week) that someone of your caliber would easily shake off, but also recognized that there is tedium there, for even the most intrepid. And in that recognition hoped that the temporary turbulence was ebbing.


----------



## theoldfart

Well thank you Tony, tedium is a most apropos description and I pray that it's over. In fact i'll drink to that!


----------



## rad457

> Paul, thanks. Our family seems to do our selves in. My daughter already had a helicopter ride after a bad mt bike crash, my wife trashed her ACL/MCL a few years ago skiing, I spent several days in the e hospital after a biking accident and then smacked my head last year! Good genes I guess .
> And thanks for the video compliment. You all settled in up north?
> 
> - theoldfart


You must have good Insurance
Tore my MCL preparing the RV couple years back and that bike accident when I was 23 still reminds me everyday
that stupidity some times will hurt for a long long time!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used to do a lot of down hill mountain biking and after one pretty hairy session from which I escaped unscathed, while riding home, on the sidewalk no less, I went over the handlebars, ripped my chin open, knocked myself silly and broken both elbows. Thankfully I wasn't riding alone. My bud turned white as a ghost, primarily due to my gaping chin, the two broken elbows were not yet apparent as I couldn't remember what day it was. I rode home ~3 miles then started to realize how bad I was torn up as my sense slowly returned.

Kev, solid video! You remind me alot of one of my professors, either diff eq. or thermodynamics (that's a good thing).


----------



## 489tad

I have my Stickley quadralinear legs cut. Did that in a nice 50 degree garage. I'll choose the best grain and glue them up tomorrow.

Kevin, yikes! You have a lot going on. I did like the video.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Kevin - I am getting settled in up here. No shop yet as I am renting, but will be looking for property in the spring. I set up a wire antenna for my ham radio this last week, so I still have another hobby to turn to. I have the use of my buddy's shop about 5 minutes from my place, and will spend time putting together an outfeed table with storage underneath tomorrow. I have a lot of my tools at his place, and access whenever I have the urge to make dust.
Funny thing is that after a bad birt bike crash many years ago, my wife told me I could buy as many woodworking tools I wanted if I sold that damn bike. Such is life at our age.


----------



## bandit571

Got bread board edges done…one for the top of a desk..









And for the lid









Letting these sit overnight….then figure out the angles to connect them…









Even used this old plane, today…


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, thanks.
Paul glad your getting a little saw dust time. I'm a bit sore now, climbed with my son and it's been awhile. My wife worries when I ski out of bounds so been getting her to go with me.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stay safe Kevin.


----------



## jamsomito

Pretty quiet in the shop when it's only 6 degrees. The IR heater doesn't cut it below about 15.


----------



## DLK

1 ℉ this morning, shop got up to 17 ℉, this is even too cold for me.


----------



## chrisstef

Covered in ice. -20 wind chills tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, cold here too. Shop was at 80° about 2 hours ago 

Not because I was cold, but so I could shut it off while recording a podcast with some friends and not hear it kick on in the background of my audio. Got down to 65 in an hour and a half, and that's where it's set now. Thing I hate about these cold temps is it dries the shop out with the heat running more, so I have to load up the humidifier more frequently. Was sick all week, so haven't been out here. Was down to 15% humidity in the shop when the humidifer ran out of water. Back up to ~30% now


----------



## MSquared

Hit High of 50 deg. this morning … plunging all day, down to 10-5 deg. now … Wind Chill; 15-20 deg. Below tonight … North Winds 20-40 mph with gusts … Rain/Snow mix last night … Dry now except for some ponding in areas. Gonna be seriously bitter cold night. Long Island weather! Put another log on the fire!!


----------



## TheFridge

The goodies I picked up last week. Already brought home the 2- 5' and 2- 2' k body clamps.























































Amazing what just a razor blade and a couple minute will do.


----------



## theoldfart

Got a chance to play in the shop. The 45 I recently picked needed a lid. Some day I hope to find a piece of vintage chestnut but till then pine would do. Planed down a piece and squared it up.









Then decided to pull out an old plow to rabbit the edges but for some reason the cutters were dull, time and corrosion does that. A half hour later back in business 









Just a little fine tuning and….what the…...









ok think calming thoughts, throwing a 150 year old plane won't make you feel better. Beer! Thats it.


----------



## shampeon

Afternoon amigos. I'm not a bad back guy normally, but something with our mattress/bed really tweaked it, so I've been treating it gingerly. At least I still have my knee ligaments, geez Kevin. Sorry about your daughter. Snowboarding at least doesn't detonate your knees like that.

Anyway, back to the shop. Did my first pass on the grid laminate for the shop counters.









Sprayed 3M Hi-Strength 90 on each surface, then used my veneering hammer to press it down, heh. Next one I'll have to figure out how to better align the sheet to the plywood edges, as it got out of square.

Today was drizzy, so I started gluing up the bottom of the torsion box.









I'll probably put in cross braces to make it a true grid.


----------



## DanKrager

I used to apply laminate to countertop substrates and used 3/8" dowels every 12" or so under the laminate to position it before pressing it down. Then removed the dowels one at a time starting in the middle. Found that much more reliable than paper or sheet good "protectors".

DanK


----------



## JayT

So, stef, how many objects went flying around your house during the Chiefs' fiasco last night?


----------



## theoldfart

Aw, did 'lil Stefs team lose? Was a shame! Loved it!


----------



## jmartel

So. Much. Sanding.

Once I finish sanding, I'll be able to glue up the headboard. Fuggers heavy as hell.


----------



## terryR

Bro.T, I'm here, man.










packing my tools, and looking for a place to move; probably near Huntsville, AL since there are so many hospitals. Hopefully I'll be an RN again in 6 weeks or so.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, my heart is with you, bud.

Do you have to do any re-licensing or anything?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, man. I'm taking a bunch of online courses now; lots of paperwork, fingerprinting, background checks. Friggin' Board of Nursing doesn't play around.

Luckily, nurses are in high demand! salaries are way up!


----------



## ToddJB

Makes sure you can pass those piss tests


----------



## shampeon

Dan, yeah I was using some dowels and a couple offcuts. Dowels to get started since I didn't have enough offhand. The issue is that the 1" x 1" grid on the laminate needs to line up exactly square to the edge, and I was just a hair off, which translates to like 1/8" over the length of the top. Since I'm doing 3 of these, next one I'll attach a thin 1/2" piece of wood to the edge of the laminate, and use that as a fence to to line up against the edge of the plywood when I'm bonding the pieces. When I trim the overhand, it'll just get routed off.

Ripped some twobys and hand planed down the edges a bit to make cauls for attaching the top of the torsion box. 









And this one is done. It's extremely flat, not too heavy. I'll trim the show edge with some ambrosia maple after install.









Get that sweet sweet RN cash, Terry. Hope you land on your feet wherever you end up.

One of my good friends is a huge New England sports fan. He was a long suffering Patriots (and BoSox and Bruins) fan, and I used to feel sorry for him. Then I was super stoked for him when the Pats started winning, and after that I would tell myself, "well at least Flo is happy" as they morphed into a soul-crushing dynasty. I cannot even bring myself to do that anymore.


----------



## chrisstef

All i can do is hope the Pats win the bowl and Brady rides off into the sunset. That and i can take a bit of solace in knowing i get to see Mahomes play for the next decade plus.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> All i can do is hope the Pats win the bowl and Brady rides off into the sunset. That and i can take a bit of solace in knowing i get to see Mahomes play for the next decade plus.
> 
> - chrisstef


As a lifelong Steeler fan, I feel ya Stef! My guys have been stopped by Brady and the "Patriot-Cheaters" so many years that I can't wait for Brady to head off to wherever multi-million dollar egotistical GOAT's go to when they are done.

And Mahonnes is the real deal and you will be cheering for him for a long while, kid is amazing


----------



## jmartel

> I can t wait for Brady to head off to wherever multi-million dollar egotistical GOAT s go to when they are done.
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


In his case it's to his supermodel wife that's worth more money than him. So, clearly a downgrade in lifestyle.


----------



## jmartel

Big difference in color before vs after sanding. 2×4's that we took out of the house during the remodel


----------



## terryR

Thanks, gentlemen. Gonna be hard to find a place to live with room for my stinkin' tools. A 3hp table saw, 2hp bandsaw will be the toughest challenge.

Just one day at a time. 










I sold a handful of knapped bats to a rich collector on faceBook; these 3 and a couple more. And found a potential job offer an hour from here for $90,000 per year! Sounds too good to be true, at that price, but I'm giving the place a drive-by today.


----------



## terryR

J-OSB, very nice mallet you have there!


----------



## jmartel

I'm pretty sure I got that one in a swap from 489tad.

And terry is gonna be ballin soon with that kind of dough.


----------



## terryR

pretty sure that large # is to get my attention, not actual pay. The job has been offerred for 4 months now.  Gotta be a reason it's still open?

edit;in the middle of nowhere, Alabama.


----------



## jmartel

> edit;in the middle of nowhere, Alabama.
> 
> - terryR


That very well might be your reason right there. I seem to recall hearing from my sister who is a PA that a lot of rural places are offering more money now to try and get people to work there. Most people flock to the cities in the medical fields now and rural areas are really hurting for staff.


----------



## HokieKen

Those bats are cool TR. I hope the dude who bought them doesn't try to use them as a grappling hook! Good luck on the job hunt. I'm pretty sure $90k would make you the richest man in Alabama ;-P


----------



## jmartel

I think the thread ate my post. EDIT: back up now.


----------



## terryR

JSanding, if the rural areas are in need, I'm here to help.  Cannot believe it's been 19 years since I clocked in and out for work.

Sorry for hijacking the thread…










...wish I had kept that one.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, hope it works out for you. The bats are cool.


----------



## HokieKen

My granddaughter asked for a "zoo" for all her stuffed animals. I obliged. She went thug.


----------



## chrisstef

Straight crippin


----------



## shampeon

Come at me and get put in a cage, broke boyz.


----------



## lysdexic

Ken - Love the t-shirt. Where did you get it? Can I get one that says "Just a middle aged man who likes to watch kids on YouTube" Stef's birthday is coming up soon.


----------



## CL810

Dan and Smitty, did you see this listing?

https://evansville.craigslist.org/tls/d/newburgh-vintage-delta-dp220-drill/6795258141.html


----------



## lysdexic

"No plastic included' - clever



> Dan and Smitty, did you see this listing?
> 
> https://evansville.craigslist.org/tls/d/newburgh-vintage-delta-dp220-drill/6795258141.html
> 
> - CL810


----------



## HokieKen

> Dan and Smitty, did you see this listing?
> 
> https://evansville.craigslist.org/tls/d/newburgh-vintage-delta-dp220-drill/6795258141.html
> 
> - CL810


That one's nice but I'm having to pull out all the Jedi mind tricks to keep from calling about this one:
https://roanoke.craigslist.org/tls/d/roanoke-rockwell-delta-drill-press/6801180264.html

If I do go buy it on the heels of my lathe and Christmas, I may be living in my truck for a while…


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken - Love the t-shirt. Where did you get it? Can I get one that says "Just a middle aged man who likes to watch kids on YouTube" Stef's birthday is coming up soon.
> 
> - lysdexic


No idea. Her momma may have made it or may have bought it. Most likely from someone on Facebook.

LOL at Stef's shirt ))



> Come at me and get put in a cage, broke boyz.
> 
> - shampeon


Best caption so far


----------



## JayT

> That one s nice but I m having to pull out all the Jedi mind tricks to keep from calling about this one:
> https://roanoke.craigslist.org/tls/d/roanoke-rockwell-delta-drill-press/6801180264.html
> 
> If I do go buy it on the heels of my lathe and Christmas, I may be living in my truck for a while…
> 
> - HokieKen


Dude, I'd be all over that thing in a heartbeat. Vintage iron and variable speed.



> That and i can take a bit of solace in knowing i get to see Mahomes play for the next decade plus.
> 
> - chrisstef


At least you've got a chance of him having a decent D next year, since Reid fired Sutton today. Too bad he was a year late on that score.


----------



## chrisstef

I missed that he fired Sutton. Finally. Now lets go out and find us some real linebackers and cornerbacks here. Trading Marcus Peters for basically a bag of Doritos was an awful move. I get that hes a dirtbag but the NFL is full of em.

Ryan's toy review is my fave Scotty. Jus sayin. That little SOB has cost me a whole bunch of money and now i find out that he and his family made 29 million last year is like whip cream on a pile of isht.


----------



## HokieKen

It's ridiculous what some of those kids make on YouTube. And my instructional break dance videos didn't net me one red cent…


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Dude, I d be all over that thing in a heartbeat. Vintage iron and variable speed.
> ...
> 
> - JayT


You obviously aren't a Jedi.


----------



## JayT

> You obviously aren t a Jedi.
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope, I just have nicer tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Or, maybe you just think you do…


----------



## jmartel

Glued, Assembled, Draw-bored.










Still need a few details like the top rails and the side rail joinery, but it's mostly together. Finish those items up this week, maybe be able to knock out the "footboard" this weekend.


----------



## 489tad

> Dan and Smitty, did you see this listing?
> 
> https://evansville.craigslist.org/tls/d/newburgh-vintage-delta-dp220-drill/6795258141.html
> 
> - CL810


I have not. With work it's hard enough keeping up here let alone Craigslist. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## 489tad

Wow, my post sounds kind of weak with JMart here. Working, building, racing, H2O photos, fathering. Must be that awesome mallet he has.


----------



## terryR

Looks solid JUpCycle; wish I could find some 3-4" thick timbers hidden in my shop. Honestly, for years, I've been sadly watching local barns slowy fall down. Has to be tons of beautiful wood just wasting away.


----------



## mochoa

Whats up fellas, just stopping by to say hello, hope all is well!

I've made some things, I need to catch up on my project posts.

Curious, any of you guys post your work progress on Youtube?


----------



## jmartel

Well the only part of that that was salvaged was the 2×4's. The rest I bought from a timberframing company. I gotta check my stash to see if I have any old 2×8's for the rails. Might have to go buy some, which is going to be expensive for the good stuff. Clear vertical grain fir is $9.25/bdft in 2×8's. So, like $200 just for the rails.

No Youtube for me. I prefer being behind the camera.


----------



## mochoa

Besides Mos of course, I'm already subscribed to his channel.


----------



## mochoa

For some reason I am seeing everyone's replies in my email, but not in the site


----------



## JayT

We broke LJ. Again.

Figured something was going on when my multiple attempts to post about using Instagram wouldn't show up, but suddenly had a new follower that looked suspiciously like you.

Just wait, in about 20 minutes, all the posts will suddenly appear.


----------



## theoldfart

Cricket said they were having issues. I could't get into the saw thread.


----------



## theoldfart

JayT. come on. I'm just getting onto this UTube thing and you want to start an Instagram movement? I'm too old for this …. !


----------



## JayT

I'm too old, too, Kevin, so have to skip some technological things in order to try and keep up on the others. Plus, I hate being on camera.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd be up for an instagram component to this thread. I used to be quite active (addicted) but I've taken a break. Posted many pics but no woodworking. Now that I am back making sawdust I might give it a try.


----------



## jmartel

I have an instagram, but for underwater photo stuff. Not woodworking related at all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have posted videos on the 'tube. Instagram? I have an account but haven't used it much at all.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I m too old, too, Kevin, so have to skip some technological things in order to try and keep up on the others. Plus, I hate being on camera.
> 
> - JayT


He's not that old Kevin.
And I do have a picture of JayT at dinner one night, but he complained about me taking it. He does hate the camera.


----------



## HokieKen

Some people just don't wanna share their sexy Paul.


----------



## mochoa

I use Instagram to follow woodworkers, I don't follow a lot of friends, that's what i keep Facebook for. Agreed that Instagram is very addictive. Let me know your tags and I'll follow, or would folks just use a specific hashtag referencing this thread?


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, not too many inmates here are older than me and they are all more tech conversant. It's a burden i'm comfortable with.

Oh, by the way I got this birthday card from my loving wife today. 








On the inside









Should I be worried?


----------



## jmartel

I'm @martelunderwater. But like I said, no woodworking there. Just underwater photos. Might throw in a landscape or two occasionally though.


----------



## 489tad

Happy Birthday Kevin!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm @hokieken on instagram. You aren't likely to see much at all because I never remember to post. I plan to try to get better about posting in general and woodworking stuff in particular.

Happy Birthday OF!! You mean your wife didn't confiscate those when you got married?


----------



## chrisstef

Heyy yooo happy bday Kevin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Birthday OF!


----------



## mochoa

Happy Birthday OF!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks all.


----------



## ToddJB

Glad you were born, olderfart

I'm @toddjb1 on the grams. Much more likely to post there than here because of ease of use.


----------



## JayT

@jtplaneworks for me.

I agree, Todd. IG is the easiest to post pics of the social media sites.


----------



## woodcox

Happy Birthday, Kevin. How is your girl doing?









@0woodcox0. I need to catch up on project posts also. Idk why I don't just do it as I finish them.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, much better and thanks for asking. The MRI showed ruptured/torn ACL, MCL and meniscus. She's having a conference with her primary care doc today. The ortho was hung ho to do surgery asap, we are a bit uncomfortable with that, she does have a touch of arthritis in her knees.

Just what is instagram?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Just what is instagram?
> 
> - theoldfart


Edit: A blending of pinterest and twitter, for millennials.


----------



## theoldfart

guess that leaves me out  damn hipsters!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Speaking of hipsters, haven't seen Tony in a while (?)


----------



## theoldfart

maybe globetrotting again?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He used to give us 'on-location' shots. And now, nothing? :-(


----------



## rad457

> He used to give us on-location shots. And now, nothing? :-(
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


You didn't happen to go out drinking with him by any chance? Some of use are sensitive you know!


----------



## shampeon

I think Tony said he got a new job.

Kevin, better to have your wife joke about your nuts falling off then removing them herself. Happy happies, amigo.

My IG is also shampeon, but I'm very intermittent there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Birthday Kev.

Yes, new job, it is life consuming at this stage. I try to keep up but not as PC/desk bound as I was in the past. No travel till July.

Instagram is fun, if you enjoy photography particularly. Followed you Ian, @piquantprattle sporadic and caffeine laden myself.


----------



## DLK

Happy birthday Kevin, I hope you get knee deep in shavings.


----------



## lysdexic

Happy Birthday Kev! I got you the same thing I got you last year. Hope it doesn't disappoint.

I hope the best for your daughter.

I have a few Instagram accounts cuz I like to keep the collections coherent. @outoffocus1.618 for my photographic best efforts and @7slots.2dots for my Jeeping pics. @brown.leather.soul is reserved for frontal nudity.

For those that don't use Instagram this would be pretty simple. You start your account and add a pic. Tag your pic with a hashtag # (more on this latter). Then we all follow that hashtag. Every time you open the app pics from that hashtag are displayed. Leaving comments is easy but will be no substitute for the discourse found here on LJ's. The commentary on Instagram is brief and often shallow. Plus, it out there. This thread can also be located easily on the interwebs by anyone but really - who is looking?

The hashtag: I see that someone is already using #stateoftheshop. #ljstateoftheshop has no posts. The word can be anything. Lowercase and no spaces. #woodworkingderelicts has no posts.

#stefs.spicy.meatballs is also wide open as is #stateoftheshopaddress


----------



## chrisstef

You know i keep my meatballs spicy. Thats what happens when you cook em with the sausage.

#shopstatus


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks again for the birthday wishes.

Scotty.


----------



## 489tad

I have a hard enough time keeping up here let alone other threads and instasnapchatbooks. 








I did a little work before going in to work. Had to get my mind right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#ShopStatus has 1100 posts… my first post, #Smitty_Shop


----------



## theoldfart

What is this, #asasecondlanguage?

I'm so confused!


----------



## jmartel

Basically it's a tag to organize likeminded items. Similar to the tags here on LJ's for projects. The way to tag is you just put a pound sign # in front of the word. Then you can search for those terms and get posts that way.


----------



## chrisstef

I was just makin that up smitty. I dont know nothin bout hashtags, snap or insta. Im raising a kid for all that.

I need shop motivation. Been silent for a while now.

Edit - Site been slow lately. Should i end part 2 @cricket?

Double edit - learned that the other day on another forum ^. Stefs hip.


----------



## theoldfart

Don't you mean #stefiship?


----------



## chrisstef

I dont own a ship.


----------



## lysdexic

Just read the 8" jointer comparison in the latest FWW.

I want one.


----------



## lysdexic

> I need shop motivation. Been silent for a while now.
> 
> - chrisstef


I completely understand. The motivation for my return to the shop is my 6 yo nephew. Every time the in-laws come over he will play with my kids but they lose interest. He gets bored and is always fascinated by the tools in the shop. So, I set out to cut all the pieces for a tool tote. The next time he is over I'll let him clamp glue and screw the assembly together. Then he can take it home.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No shop motivation? Hope that don't rub off!!


----------



## bandit571

Stef COULD build a new desk…









Fairly easy to do…









Even I can do it…


----------



## woodcox

Great motivation, Scotty. It sounds like he is going to have a blast with that.


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of Instagram… I just checked mine on my phone and there's this ad for Shopify:









Is it just me or is that one weird-assed way to use a LA Jack?


----------



## jmartel

Scored some maple today from someone who took down their massive tree. Took about 6 logs that were in the 12-18" diameter range, and had the guy cut me off some burls from the stump.

2×4's for scale on the burls









Largest one which I could barely carry. Probably at least 150 lbs?










Cut side on the middle sized burl










Now I gotta figure out if I want to slab up the burls/logs now and sticker them or let them sit whole for a little while.


----------



## Brit

Nice score. I'd recommend sealing the end grain until you decide what to do with them.


----------



## summerfi

Nice jmaple! I wish you lived closer to my sawmill. We could have some fun with that tree.

I second Andy on the sealing. It's amazing how fast pieces like that start to check. Anchorseal has worked very well for me.


----------



## jmartel

I was going to use some leftover house paint. I've seen that done a lot. Don't have any anchorseal, but I could probably pick some up at Woodcraft if they have it.

EDIT: Looks like the best thing to do is to saw up the burls into blocks for use later, then coat the whole thing in anchor seal for drying? Guess I'll give that a shot.


----------



## summerfi

That would be my recommendation. Latex paint works a little, but is a very poor substitute for Anchorseal. You'll still get cracking with paint, just not quite as much as if you didn't coat with anything. With valuable figured wood, you don't want that.

Edit: The Anchorseal website says the Woodcraft store at 5963 Corson Ave has it.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'll probably pick some up tomorrow in Seattle. Meeting a friend tomorrow over there anyway. I ordered a couple new resaw blades for my bandsaw as well. Gotta get that set up since I had it broken down for moving.

If I had a chainsaw I could have gone back and gotten more burls from that guy. He had at least a half dozen more off that tree. And probably could have gotten some good figure in the leftover stump as well. But no chainsaw here yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Bottom right looks quilty. Love me some quilt. Nice score.


----------



## jmartel

It's more of the kind of burl with eyes than quilted.

Like this:


----------



## 489tad

JEyeburl he's giving you as much as you can take? Go buy a chainsaw.









I want one of these! Looks like too much fun.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Jburly! I'm with Dan, go buy a chainsaw. Then throw some bowl blanks on eBay and recoup some of the moolah. Heck, a little electic job will carve off some burls. Or pay somebody to haul the whole stump over to your place


----------



## bigblockyeti

You've gotta be able to justify a chainsaw with all the money your saving on the whole house DIY remodel. A Stihl MS661 or Husky 395XP Contra would work great for what you're doing, the Stihl 090G could do an ok job too!


----------



## jmartel

> Nice score Jburly! I'm with Dan, go buy a chainsaw. Then throw some bowl blanks on eBay and recoup some of the moolah. Heck, a little electic job will carve off some burls. Or pay somebody to haul the whole stump over to your place
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't think a little electric would do it. The guy has a 20" bar and wasn't getting through it all in one pass.

Might talk to my neighbor though.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. Well get a big boy saw then ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Getting back on my feet so a good time to engage in a low impact shop task. I've been meaning to rehab these two for a while now. Since moving out here most of my wooden planes have needed adjustment since the wedges became stuck because of the lower humidity. All sharpened and ready for work now









The top jack is a Greenfield Tool Co and the lower smoother is an Auburn Tool Co.


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Kevin. Can't say that I've ever used a wooden plane, but I think I'd like to make one at some point.

Picked up a gallon of anchorseal and a bandsaw blade today for the burls/logs.


----------



## theoldfart

JNocrack, the Anchorseal works real well. I used it on an Ipe' deck, no checking in ten years.


----------



## HokieKen

My patio is full of logs with Anchorseal painted ends. My wife loves it.


----------



## terryR

Lovely free wood, JNeedsaChainsaw. I've got a saw I'd give you free; nearly brand new. I'm just scared to death of them; would rather sharpen an axe and waste energy chopping. Of course, you need a power tool to slice that pretty wood into usable pieces.

Kevin, love the saw till on the backside of your bench.

Wooden plane, for no reason at all,









brown Alder and black Alder


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, thanks. That plane is a thing of beauty. What kind of iron?


----------



## jmartel

> My patio is full of logs with Anchorseal painted ends. My wife loves it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, I'm lucky that I have a separate outbuilding that my shop is in. All the dust and everything is held out there and I don't track any dust or anything into the house. Plus now the motorcycles don't get covered in dust anymore, either.

I'm going to anchor seal the ends tonight and then figure out when I can start slicing. Gotta rig up some infeed/outfeed tables on my bandsaw for these.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't tell my wife JM, she'll try to trade me in.

Gorgeous plane TR. You make that recently or just a pic from the past?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. It's a year old roughly. Iron is O1 made in the shop.


----------



## DLK

*jmartel* I like this idea for a Bandsaw milling sled

*terryR* I am so jealous of your skills.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks Don. Good ideas there. Looks like you can't buy those saddles anymore, but should be easy enough to make.

Will probably have to come up with a different way for the burls though since they are oddly shaped. Most likely going to have to screw into the side of it.


----------



## CL810

JBurl, do you know if veneer companies give back to you veneer in exchange for giving them the wood/burl?


----------



## jmartel

I doubt it. And I'm sure they wouldn't want this stuff anyway. It was a yard tree, so a high likelihood of finding embedded metal in it.


----------



## DLK

> Thanks Don. Good ideas there. Looks like you can't buy those saddles anymore, but should be easy enough to make.
> 
> - jmartel


I found and bought a set on eBay, but alas have not put the sled together yet. I don't see them on eBay today, but indeed you could make them, You could even make them out of hardwood.


----------



## ToddJB

I think I got the color matching pretty close.










Playing around with lid profiles


----------



## chrisstef

Nice trim todd!


----------



## jmartel

Put a coat of anchorseal on the burls last night until I can get the bandsaw set up to cut them into blanks. At least it'll hopefully prevent some cracking while they are still whole.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, that's nice work right there.


----------



## summerfi

Quiet in here. It must be Thursday.

This is a double post from the saw thread, but I didn't think anyone would mind.


----------



## rad457

Nice saw handle, quilted Maple? How about a small Oak Box made from scraps! (could't find any Alder.)


----------



## jmartel

That saw handle is awesome, Bob.

Found out today that it's going to be a girl. So there's something exciting. Didn't really have a preference either way.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats jmart. Now you can start picking out pink stuff and deciding on names. Just don't name her Alder please.


----------



## JayT

That saw tote is stunning, Bob.

Better find a good chiropractor, jmart. Your back is going to be out of whack from spending a lot of time wrapped around a very tiny finger. Daughters are imbued with that ability at birth. Congrats.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Jay and Jmart.

It's been so quiet for a couple of days, I'm thinking many of the regular posters must be frozen in a block of ice somewhere. We're fortunate to be missing the worst of it here in W. Montana, even though it was just 3 above this morning.


----------



## Mosquito

We haven't seen >0° in over 3 days lol, and the highest we've seen in a week is 12°. Strange to think our low tonight is -30° and we're supposed to see +40° this weekend… 
(since the text got small, the marked intervals along the left are 10°)









And it's always fun when the high for the day is -14°, but at least the wind died down lol


----------



## jmartel

It was sunny and nice here today. Right around 50 deg. No complaints from me about that. And no pink stuff here. My wife is very much a tomboy and wouldn't know what to do with pink stuff anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

> It was sunny and nice here today. Right around 50 deg. No complaints from me about that. And no pink stuff here. My wife is very much a tomboy and wouldn t know what to do with pink stuff anyway.
> 
> - jmartel


We thought this too, but our daughter is as girly, pink, princess, doll babies as they come. No real knowing what their personalities will be.


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats on the lil lady Jdaddy. She owns you now. Never had a daughter but have a granddaughter and two grandsons. The girl is different. And don't worry, she beats her brothers' asses with pink parasols and fairy wands on the regular ;-)

Mos' - my junk ran inside when I read your post. You gotta move man.


----------



## DLK

We finally made it to 5℉ today , next week it will be 90℉


----------



## Mosquito

I don't mind the cold, as long as you're prepared for, it's not that bad. You get used to it eventually.

On the upside, with all the school closures, some business closures, and people generally not wanting to go anywhere, traffic has been no where near as bad going to/from work, and there really aren't any lines at any store either lol


----------



## HokieKen

I was in Minneapolis a few years ago for a conference and stayed downtown. I was struck by all the skywalk/breezeway/whatever they're called. When it's cold enough that you have to stay inside to cross the street, I'm out ;-)

When it gets cold enough in that same place that they start closing schools due to cold… I'm definitely out.


----------



## HokieKen

I have to say though, when I was there in September, it was one of the coolest cities I've been to


----------



## CL810

Please turn the heat on Mos! Headed your way the 9th. What would make me do that you ask?

Grandkids, the only acceptable answer. It's only for 5 days so I won't have time to get use to it.

Ken, you have to go there sometime in the summer - it happens July 7th or 8th. ;-)



> I don t mind the cold, as long as you re prepared for, it s not that bad. You get used to it eventually.
> 
> - Mosquito





> I have to say though, when I was there in September, it was one of the coolest cities I ve been to
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DLK

In Michigan we have all been ask to keep our heat at 65 or lower, until Friday.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Jmart.

Cold out east. -4 this morning without any windchill. We hit 52 next week. Crazy.


----------



## HokieKen

I hear ya Stef. This morning:









Supposed to be 56 on Saturday. Ima be sick 'for this is over…


----------



## Mosquito

we're supposed to get it all in the next week, below 0 high's, about freezing lows, rain, snow.

Ok, I can see how you outsiders don't get why we live here, but it makes summer that much better? 

Except that, you know, we get the heat index with the best of 'em in the summer too lol










Hmm, maybe you guys are right, but I do enjoy snowmobiling. Just ignore the fact that we haven't had decent enough snow for me to make that happen in the past 3-4 years either… Hmm, I feel cheated, I'm moving North


----------



## summerfi

Montana has the highest temperature spread of all 50 states. 187 degrees, from -70 to +117.


----------



## MSquared

Thanks, Bob. I feel better!


----------



## Mosquito

That may be Bob, but North Dakota is tied for 2nd, and doesn't have any mountains to make it easier


----------



## HokieKen

> That may be Bob, but North Dakota is tied for 2nd, and doesn t have any mountains to make it easier
> 
> - Mosquito


Or people to give a crap.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, it's true, I don't think anyone there cares about the temperature extremes, they're just happy that everyone else leaves them alone


----------



## jmartel

I refuse to believe that anyone willingly lives in North Dakota. I think people just found themselves stuck there one day and weren't able to leave.

Wyoming has even less people, but at least there's cool stuff to look at. I need to get over there to explore one day. Only saw it driving through when we moved.


----------



## DanKrager

Too cold to work in the shop, so I've been doing "continuing education" = watching videos all day. THIS thought was utterly intriguing addition to woodworking… The thing that captured my attention especially was to see where this ended up!
I'm almost inspired.
DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Dan. Pretty slick for twisting up steel. But that much trouble to screw them onto some OSB drawers? Nuh-uh.


----------



## DLK

Seems to me to be a lot of work to make really ugly drawer pulls. At least the drawers matched them.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey ladies. So I've been reading a bunch of books and discovering that a couple of my friends are shltposting memelords on FB. So I got sucked in.

I resawed and dimensioned all kind of stuff the last week or so. Just a bunch of 3/4 stock bockmatched and some big scraps squared up. Gotta bunch of jewelry boxes to make for some lil girls. Wouldn't mind figuring out how to steam bend a couple things but that may be for another time.



















I've had the Timberwolf blade on the bandsaw for 2 years and it was still chugging along until the lower guide bearings froze up and gunked up. Don't know if that made the blade break at the weld or it was just time but I'm definitely getting another. It was a hoss.


----------



## HokieKen

********************posting memelord. Awesome.


----------



## DLK

All of sudden its 74 ℉ and there are palm trees. Tomorrow 85 ℉ in the desert.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge, have you tried woodslicer blades? They wear out a bit sooner, but they cut so much better and quieter. I just picked up a pair so I'd have an extra when the first one goes down.

Question for the degenerates, how do you think I should join the bed rails to the headboard & footboard? Dowels or Mortise & tenon? There's going to be zipbolts providing the clamping pressure, but not sure which I should do to bear the weight & stop the twisting motion.

Was originally thinking dowels, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get an accurate/plumb hole in the rails with a hand drill.

Should be ready for finishing next weekend I'd say.


----------



## DLK

I also have been using woodslicer blades. They can be sharpened a few times with a dremal or by hand with a  file. Your Timberwolf blade can be re-welded and there are lots of web instructions and even kits to do it. Then you can resharpen it.

Here is another video on bandsaw blade sharpening where the bozo joints the blade after he sharpens it. He would get better results if he jointed first and then sharpened, I think.

For the bed rails, I like Mortise & tenon with drawbore.

I am sitting in the Miami Airport waiting to fly to Buenos areas connecting Panama city. Already in Doral (Miami airport suburb) where I stayed last night waiting for my Morning flight no one is speaking english. Two more hours of waiting.
I am bored to tears.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a fan of the woodslicer blades too for resawing. I used to use Timberwolf on my 10" saw and they worked great. But, when I switched to my 14" saw with riser, I couldn't get them to cut well at all. I have it on my short list to make a jig for the dremel to sharpen those woodslicers. $50/blade ain't chump change.


----------



## jmartel

> I'm a fan of the woodslicer blades too for resawing. I used to use Timberwolf on my 10" saw and they worked great. But, when I switched to my 14" saw with riser, I couldn't get them to cut well at all. I have it on my short list to make a jig for the dremel to sharpen those woodslicers. $50/blade ain't chump change.
> 
> - HokieKen


$50 per blade? My woodslicers were $35 plus shipping each. I've got a Grizzly 14" with riser, so 105" blades.

Don, The bed needs to be able to be taken apart. So no drawbored mortise & tenons for the rails. I did that on the headboard and the footboard. I've got zipbolts to provide the clamping pressure, but was trying to come up with a way to support the shear and stop the twisting. Think I came up with a jig for the dowels that should work, so I'll probably go that route. 2×1/2" dowels at each connection should be plenty strong.


----------



## ShaneA

https://www.rockler.com/media/catalog/product/cache/49dcd5d85f0fa4d590e132d0368d8132/2/8/28589-02-1000.jpg

I used these on the beds I have made. Easy to use, assemble, reassemble, etc.


----------



## HokieKen

You're right Jmart, $44 with shipping, not $50.


----------



## woodcox

I have not cared for TW blades, I think I've had four on my 14". I have been happy with the cheap Starrett blades so far.

Fridge issues. Relay for the compressor has been getting louder lately and the ice cream is soft. I rolled it out yesterday and cleaned the coil. Today she says the ice is melting. I look to find she had completely covered the circ fan vent up with frozen vegetables bags. Hopefully it'll work now uncovered. While I had it rolled out again looking at it, the union for the water line decided to leak. And by leak, I mean it has a damn pin hole in the side of it. It was not leaking at the connections. I've had some bad juju lately.


----------



## JayT

Just got a Woodslicer, can't wait to try it.

So, who all's coming over for game time? Wanna make sure I have enough.


----------



## JayT

OK, I'm sold. While meat's cooking I cut some white oak with my current bandsaw blade, then put the Woodslicer on and cut another slice off the same piece.



















Pretty easy to tell which is which.


----------



## jmartel

> You're right Jmart, $44 with shipping, not $50.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, the shipping sucks. So you gotta buy a couple blades when you put an order in to get the overall cost down.


----------



## jmartel

Got some snow today. First time all winter. Once or twice a year is good. Anything more than that and I'm not a fan.










And got the bed dry-fit together today. Couple little more things, then sanding and finishing.


----------



## theoldfart

We're expecting snow Monday/Tuesday, just a few inches. Up the at DonnerPeak, about an hour away 10 + feet!


----------



## summerfi

We got our snow sideways today. Strong winds, light snow, and plummeting temps all day.


----------



## HokieKen

Fuggin Brady


----------



## theoldfart

GOAT, makes a MassHole smile!


----------



## 489tad

The last two blades I bought are Olsen All Pro at Rockker. Resaw and a 1/4". They have preformed great.


----------



## TheFridge

I'll give wood slicer a shot. I kinda like longevity vs cut quality though. I use a 1/4" TW on a 14" without riser for curves and whatnot. Been using it a lot lately for brass and aluminum too. Still cuts like a champ. I put it on at the same time as the resaw blade.

I actually picked a bandsaw blade soldering jig/machine a while back out of a trash can. I would've tried it but the blade kinked when the weld broke.


----------



## HokieKen

> I'll give wood slicer a shot. *I kinda like longevity vs cut quality though*. I use a 1/4" TW on a 14" without riser for curves and whatnot. Been using it a lot lately for brass and aluminum too. Still cuts like a champ. I put it on at the same time as the resaw blade.
> 
> I actually picked a bandsaw blade soldering jig/machine a while back out of a trash can. I would've tried it but the blade kinked when the weld broke.
> 
> - TheFridge


Well, I don't think Woodslicer is your blade. Cut quality is where they shine. Longevity is well short of most other blades in my experience though.


----------



## JayT

Fridge, you might look at the Laguna Resaw King blades. They are pricey but being carbide tipped, should last a long time and supposedly the cut quality is pretty good, too. Haven't used one, so can't give personal experience.

For what I am doing most of the time now, and not having a table saw, cut quality is first priority and I'm not doing a lot of volume, so the Woodslicer seems like a good fit for ripping and resawing. I can keep some general purpose Olson blades on hand for everything else.


----------



## BillWhite

Fridge, I'm fortunate to have a BS blade supplier locally. Been buying blades from them for a while with good results. Might wanna check out your area for such a supplier. WAY less expensive.
I do stone the sides to smooth the set somewhat. Makes for a cleaner cut.


----------



## ToddJB

Base glued up. Innards pre-finished. 13 days til delivery. Feeling pressure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Quality work right there Todd, you got this!


----------



## HokieKen

That's lookin' might fine Todd


----------



## jmartel

What are you making, Todd? Looks nice.


----------



## ToddJB

It's a retirement box for my pastor. The whole thing is being made from reclaimed wood out of the church. Mostly doors and trim. It when it's done it'll have a lot of the original molding.


----------



## HokieKen

Your pastor will never fit in that box Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Upon retirement, we burn you at the stake, as instructed in the Bible. He'll fit.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I would certainly hope so.


----------



## 489tad

looking good Todd.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Got some snow today. First time all winter. Once or twice a year is good. Anything more than that and I m not a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got the bed dry-fit together today. Couple little more things, then sanding and finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Jmart doesn't get as much snow at the coast as I do east of him.










Office in Redmond.


















My house


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, no snow here yet but we expect some tonight.

About an hour away they have white out and several feet down with more to come!


----------



## jmartel

We ended up with about 3" over here on the island. Worked remote today since there was no way to get in to work on the motorcycle. Roads weren't cleared until the afternoon.


----------



## TheFridge

Will check out the lagunas.

That is a good though bill.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Had about 7+ inches in Duvall. Went into work anyway. Stupid. I was the only one there. Took the company Explorer back home cuz it has 4wd and heated seats. Still took twice as long to get home. Might take tomorrow off. Supposed to be sunny but they're calling for some more snow later this week. As Jmart said, this does not happen often around Seattle. Got to watch for the idiot drivers when this happens.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, you can't imagine the number of accidents around here today, not even including I80!


----------



## jmartel

I mis-spoke yesterday. Roads were never actually cleared. Still have snow and ice on them today. Hopefully it will melt off enough to go into work tomorrow. Been working remote the last 2 days since it's harder to ride a motorcycle on ice. Already wrecked a couple times in the last few years, don't need to wreck again.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stay safe Jmart. I had meeting downtown cancelled today due to road conditions.

You stay safe also OF. You know those crazy California drivers!


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, we'll see tomorrow. Headed back up skiing, can't say no to over six feet of new cold fluffy glorious orgasmic….whew , got carried away! SNOW.

Now if I can stay away from $4,000 snowbanks it'll all be good.


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, that gives "slow learner" a whole new meaning! Good luck!

On the other hand, think of all the creative spoons you could make while recovering from a leg "amputation".

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Wasn't too terrible today. Cold, like 24 deg when I left. Little bit of ice here and there, but not bad. Another guy in our office dumped his bike yesterday morning on the way in.

And we're getting another 3-5" Friday night and another 2-3" on Saturday. So, lots of snow.


----------



## TerryDowning

In the teens and snowing now in Northern CO. We have seen our high of 18 for the day. Low should be -3 degrees F. It's supposed to snow all day and night. This is the same storm that gave Kevin the great skiing! It made it over the Rockies.

Looking forward to a good shovel workout tomorrow morning.

NOT!


----------



## HokieKen

Do they not allow 4-wheeled vehicles in Seattle anymore JIceBiker? What the hell are all of you people doing riding bikes in the snow?!


----------



## jmartel

Wife has the one and only car since she's knocked up and can't ride her scooter anymore. So, I don't get the car on days like this.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. Maybe next winter you should get pregnant so you can have the car. ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Be careful, I've dumped a dual sport on ice and my brother dumped his much heavier SV on ice. You need to do something like this with the Daytona.


----------



## jmartel

I thought about that a bit a few years ago. I was thinking about riding up to Alaska for a couple weeks and figured I'd try and make it up to Deadhorse. It's never been reliable enough for me to do that though. I'll take my FZ on long trips, but not the Daytona. That bike is no longer registered. Back to being track only where it doesn't matter if I break down or stuff falls off.


----------



## DLK

96 ℉ today, but I am 5,400 miles from my shop. Sad.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd like to see a little more snow around here. Not quite ready for spring. In fact, I might need to mow my grass this weekend.


----------



## DanKrager

JBike, don't they make studded tires that are legal on bikes?

DanK


----------



## jmartel

I think you have to make them yourself typically. Plus, those are typically for bikes with innertubes. None of my bikes use tubes, so there would inevitably be slow leaks with all the spikes.

First set of seeds are coming up and doing well. Most of the peppers haven't come up yet though. I think I put them in about 2 weeks ago? I'll start another batch of stuff next week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I thought about that a bit a few years ago. I was thinking about riding up to Alaska for a couple weeks and figured I d try and make it up to Deadhorse. It s never been reliable enough for me to do that though. I ll take my FZ on long trips, but not the Daytona. That bike is no longer registered. Back to being track only where it doesn t matter if I break down or stuff falls off.
> 
> - jmartel


There was an article in Motorcyclist or Cycle World where one of the authors rode a DL650 up to Deadhorse or somewhere there abouts maybe 10-15 years ago. It was very well written and he was able to convey very well that it was a miserable trip made worse by having to maintain a speed faster than he was comfortable to stay enough in the powerband in sixth gear to be able to go but still get the best mileage possible to avoid having to push the last few miles until the next fuel stop. The lightly prepped DL apparently never skipped a beat despite having the entire engine, oil cooler and radiator caked in powered limestone slush that had turned to concrete.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I had planned on carrying extra fuel with me, since I only ever got about 150-160 miles per tank before the light came on with that bike. Same with the current bike, actually. But this bike has way too low of a oil pan/drain bolt. Tends to be the first thing that hits and cracks, so not something I want to leave the pavement with unless needed.

There's a whole forum full of people who do rides like that, or go through south america, siberia, etc. called AdventureRider. Advrider.com. Lots of really cool ride reports, even if you don't ride. Good photos as well.

https://advrider.com/f/forums/ride-reports-epic-rides.99/


----------



## bandit571

Well, Dungeon Shop will be closed for a few days….having a robot take 4 hours to remove an infected Gall Bladder, just ain't any fun….


----------



## MSquared

Whoa! Bandit my sympathies! I'm no stranger to invasive procedures. It's the mental strain that gets to you. The healing comes naturally with time. My go-to is old movies and serious 'chill time'.


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Bandit. Heal well and quickly!


----------



## ToddJB

Give 'er hell, Bandit!


----------



## theoldfart

Hang in there Bandit, sorry for the situation.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Best Wishes, Bandit!


----------



## 489tad

Good luck Bandit


----------



## TerryDowning

all the best Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Thanks…..I have a large bottle of Dr, Feelgood pills….should be a great help…seems about anything I eat..goes straight on through..guess pushing a hand plane around is out, for a while…


----------



## duckmilk

Hi all you misfits! Been busy and away from the thread for a while. Took a few days to catch up.

Congratulations to Tugger and Jmart! Bandit, best wishes for a speedy recovery.

No snow here, we usually just get ice, but it did drop 45 deg from yesterday to today, 31 this morning.
The only wood work I've done has been building storage shelves for all our stored boxes that have been sitting on pallets for the last 5 years. And built a wood bench to support a post vise I picked up. Been playing with my forge to try to learn something about beating the crap out of hot steel to make it into something more useful. It appears I have a lot still to learn from that craft.

I'll try to keep up a lot better.

OH, Hi to Pez and Lys. Cool you're learnin' the young'uns some stuff in the shop Lys!


----------



## duckmilk

Bandit, my buddy, who is turning 91 in June, is going to have a knee replacement fairly soon. Even with his age they have agreed to do it. It'll be tough on the old fart, but he's tough, WWII vet. You'll tough it out too


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, what? Another Old Fart? Must be an imposter! Good to hear from you.


----------



## duckmilk

He's just as good a guy as you are Kev, and when I called him that, I thought of you


----------



## MSquared

Old Farts=Knowledge=Experience=Respect.


----------



## theoldfart

Old Farts=Knowledge=Experience=Respect

Whenever I was a smart ass as a kid with my dad, he'd tell me not to worry he was just an old fart. I took the nick name in deference to him.


----------



## DanKrager

Respect, TOF.

Get well soon Bandit. It's hard when you cant trust a fart.

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Take it easy, Bandit. Your shop will be there waiting.

I have a new fridge with new food in it now. I had to do yard work for this, I hate yard work. A new one showed up 30 minutes after the snow started to fall, as they do. We've had over a foot of snow and more to come it seems.


----------



## jmartel

Good luck, Bandito.

More snow coming and everyone here is freaking out. Super long lines at the grocery stores and gas stations. I had to buy a new snow shovel earlier this week and it was one of the last ones before Home Depot ran out. Calling for 6-8" this weekend and more early in the week. Our city doesn't own any plows or salt trucks.


----------



## HokieKen

So, I ran across this ad on Craigslist just now. Can somebody explain to me why it's "great for your man cave"? I find that a little disturbing…


----------



## jmartel

Great for getting to know your buddies, inside and out.


----------



## MSquared

Well, it doesn't take a lot of imagination ….


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Jmart )

In that case Marty, I guess you're the target market ;-p


----------



## MSquared

... Just sayin' Ken


----------



## TerryDowning

true fodder for this crowd. Thanks for that Ken!


----------



## MSquared

"When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro" ... Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## chrisstef

lysdexic's back crack and sack waxing salon will open soon with that listing kenny. All new hide glue treatment is now available!


----------



## Brit

Good idea Stef and if Lysdexic made back, crack and sack waxing his specialization instead of hand surgery, he could add "Hand jobs extra" to his advertising just so he could keep his hand in.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh my the Ohio River is ripping, im so glad im on a boat… i needed something to get my blood pumping…

A boat went down yesterday, got turned sideways above a fleet, hasnt been seen since it got sucked under. Crew got off though. We just made 2 attempts at "downstreaming" in the conditions, it is basically a barely controlled crash into the upriver end of a bunch of barges, with the bow of the boat. So that we can wire in and take off. Got turned sideways both times less than 100 ft above the barges, pilot got us out with both engines full throttle, sliding just out of the way.

I must be getting old, this ******************** is starting to bother me…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm very interested to learn how one might just happen upon such and ad? I've got to know what the search criteria was for having something like that pop up! That the pictures are taken in a trailer park makes it all the better.


----------



## chrisstef

Master marketer you are Andy.

Nathan decided that 5:45 this morning was the best time to apologize for head butting me 3 days ago. Thanks lil buddy.


----------



## Brit

I hear Scot's also looking for some quality butt chisels for his new venture.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, no longer an Adrenalin junkie? Sounds scary. How's the family doing?


----------



## jmartel

Not how I wanted to wake up this morning.










Ended up with 8" of snow overnight, and another 10" supposed to come in by Tuesday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's going to be very interesting on two wheels!


----------



## jmartel

I bet I can find a set of chains to fit it. Or at least take the wife's bike so mine isn't in danger.


----------



## JayT

No worries, jsnowman. One of these and you'll be totally ready for the commute.


----------



## jmartel

Good thinking on the salt spreader on the back.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Justin, no longer an Adrenalin junkie? Sounds scary. How's the family doing?
> 
> - theoldfart


All is well, wednesday LuEmma weighed in for her 1 month appt at 9lbs 14oz, 22" long. 2lbs 12oz gained since birth. Other than having her fathers sleep pattern, shes doing great.


















Momma doin good, other than feeling like a milk cow.
Siblings seem to be enjoying thier sister( though they could sleep through a hurricane)


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, beautiful child. Glad things are going well. Fair winds.


----------



## Tugboater78

The Ohio River is not fn around right now..
This happened 2 days ago and is what almost happened to us 3x in last 24 hrs

Everyone got off this one safe..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Tug, I've only been on the Ohio once on a Waverunner and it wasn't too aggressive then. We used to camp ~20 minutes south of East Liverpool and followed the river most of the way drivng down, at times it was pretty nasty looking, certainly not something I'd want to be on. BTW, very cute little girl, I remember those times with my daughter, the more crap her brothers give me, the more it makes me appreciate her.

Jsnowmobile, my brother always wanted a Ural but couldn't justify the cost for something that despite being pretty capable, wasn't nearly as reliable as something Japanese. It looks like that might serve you well given your potential commute early next week.


----------



## 489tad

Thats crazy Tug, be safe.


----------



## jmartel

Dang, Tug. That's no good.

Problem with the Urals is they only go about 60mph. I speed way too much to limit myself with that.

Decided yesterday that instead of building kid furniture I'm going to do the kitchen renovation. So, I have to start making cabinets shortly. Will start the demo in April after I take my PE exam, and then have to have it done by June. Should be doable so long as I get the cabinets done by April.


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo! PE exam ) That ones still looming for me. Took the EIT about 8 years ago but still haven't found the motivation to relearn all the crap I've forgotten since school. Have fun studying ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I procrastinated and never took the EIT until last year. Gotta get off my ass and get my PE now. My company heavily utilizes PE's for stamping things going out, so i really need to get it. All signed up and need to get cranking on studying. Been some time since I used a lot of this stuff. What discipline are you doing?


----------



## HokieKen

Mechanical for me. I have no real need for it unless I want to change jobs so I procrastinate. I should probably take it before I forget even more…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have no need for a PE either and I asked my bro also why he didn't get his as he works for a major defense company. 1st, he doesn't need it right now and 2nd, there's additional liability on the work you do under certain circumstances more often than not requiring additional professional insurance. That was the deal sealer for me. If I was working for someone that wanted me to have it and was covering the insurance then it would be more their decision and less mine but that's not the case. I can see where building boats it might be needed.


----------



## jmartel

Typically major defense contractors don't need to have PE's. It's the civilian world that you usually have to have it. I started out working for General Dynamics, so I never got my EIT because it wasn't needed. Then we left there and now I'm in the commercial world.


----------



## DLK

Does anyone know about bringing wood back from a foreign country? I.e regulations I need to worry about.

I am in central Argentina and I think I could get my hands on some Algarrobo Blanco (similar to mesquite).
Can I check it through to Miami? (San luis-> Buenos Aires-> Pannama city, Panama-> Miami)

Wood database says: This wood species is not listed in the CITES Appendices, but is reported by the IUCN as being near threatened. Technically it doesn't meet the Red List criteria of a vulnerable or endangered species, but is close to qualifying and/or may qualify in the near future.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m very interested to learn how one might just happen upon such and ad? I ve got to know *what the search criteria was* for having something like that pop up! That the pictures are taken in a trailer park makes it all the better.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


"Man Cave Exam Table" of course. I have an alert set up. Oddly, that's not the first hit I've gotten.


----------



## HokieKen

A quick search indicates that it depends on where it's coming from and whether or not it's been kiln dried or otherwise treated Don. I did read where several people said that as long as it's not a banned wood that if it has a coat of film finish like lacquer on it, that customs won't give you trouble. That's internet babble though, so take it FWIW. If it were me, I'd probably put it in my checked luggage and accidentally forget I had it. Or put it in my wife's luggage and accidentally forget to tell her…


----------



## rad457

"NO" Live edge or burls! Coming from Hawaii, way to close to a strip search but returning from Mexico no problem?
Brought back some Prata and they did spray on a sealer to be safe! Make sure you have a receipt!


----------



## theoldfart

Headed to Hawaii on Friday so what would be good to bring back for wood? I am bringing back Kona coffee.


----------



## jmartel

> Headed to Hawaii on Friday so what would be good to bring back for wood? I am bringing back Kona coffee.
> 
> - theoldfart


Big Island? Monkeypod or Koa. I went to Aloha Woods over by Costco when I was there. That's where I got my super curly Koa. They will put it in a flat rate box and ship it home for you as well to get around having to go through airport security with it.

http://www.alohawoods.com/


----------



## HokieKen

Koa would be my grab too. And I'm partial to Kona Joe's


----------



## jmartel

Also, Kona Brewing Company has some pretty good food.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, thanks for the link.

Ken, we'll give it a try.


----------



## HokieKen

Make sure you mention my name Kev. They'll say "who the hell is that?" and charge you full price ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

I'll do that!


----------



## DLK

> Headed to Hawaii on Friday so what would be good to bring back for wood? I am bringing back Kona coffee.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Big Island? Monkeypod or Koa. I went to Aloha Woods over by Costco when I was there. That s where I got my super curly Koa. They will put it in a flat rate box and ship it home for you as well to get around having to go through airport security with it.
> 
> http://www.alohawoods.com/
> 
> - jmartel


Thats sounds like a good plan.

I think I'll skip bringing wood back this time from San Luis. Too much risk with our current administration.


----------



## rad457

> Headed to Hawaii on Friday so what would be good to bring back for wood? I am bringing back Kona coffee.
> 
> - theoldfart


Kona Coffee over rated and really over priced! Now the other side of the Island is the real good stuff, Big island Macadamia nut short bread cookies and Freshly canned or chocolate covered Macadamia nuts should fill up any spare room in the suitcase!


----------



## jmartel

I believe you are allowed to bring back either 1 or 2 fresh pineapples per person when flying back from Hawaii as well.

We're heading to Catalina this weekend, and I'll be doing a bunch of diving while the wife does who knows what else. Going to be "warm" in the mid-50's at least.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> *Kona Coffee over rated* and really over priced! Now the other side of the Island is the real good stuff, Big island Macadamia nut short bread cookies and Freshly canned or chocolate covered Macadamia nuts should fill up any spare room in the suitcase!
> 
> - Andre


Heresy! ;-) You have to be careful what you're getting. If it's called "Kona Blend" or similar, it's only partially true Kona coffee mixed with other "filler" beans. Also for the best flavor, you want the Peaberry selections.

I can't argue a lot on the over-priced point…


----------



## theoldfart

My first cup of real Kona convinced me that black coffee is the only way to go Same with Jamaican Blue mountain.


----------



## jmartel

Yard is currently sitting at about 14-15" of snow. Piles next to my driveway from where I cleared it out to are both approaching 6' tall now. Continuing to come down pretty good.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Same here Jmart. I'll be staying home again tomorrow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Does it make sense to own a snowblower in areas where the local municipalities don't own salt or plow trucks? I had three when living by the mistake on the lake and only one winter did we get hit hard enough at once to justify the bigger 2-stage blower. I sold it there after as it took up too much room and the wife didn't like trying to maneuver it around in the driveway. I gave away one of the smaller 2-stroke single stage blowers to a buddy who helped me load the moving truck and I kept one knowing I'll likely use it at most once every ten years down here in SC. When I do need it, it will blow people's minds, that haven't live in the north, having a dedicated machine just for the purpose of removing snow from the sidewalk and driveway. I'll be able to rent it out for triple the cost of buying one in just a day!


----------



## chrisstef

Dang Jmart. We havent had a winter like that in a while up here. Catching a couple inches and some more lovey ice today. Hopefully i can slide out the door around 1:00 before it gets nasty.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti, we southerners call people with snowblowers lazy. Until you're 60-65. Then it's acceptable ;-) You're in the south now, sell the snowblower and get a 4-wheeler with a plow ;-)

Your mamma was a snowblower.


----------



## jmartel

Power went out last night a couple hours after I posted. I was out shoveling and you could see the sky light up every couple of minutes and hear bangs from transformers blowing up. Power's still not up, so I had to trek into the office since I can't work remote. Lots of rain, so everything is a big slushy mess. House was probably in the low-mid 50's when I got up.

People who didn't keep up on shoveling the driveways are in for a huge mess today. I think I shoveled 4 times since Sat morning, twice yesterday. At least it's above freezing.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Duvall, Washington this morning.


----------



## theoldfart

We're up at Donner Pass right now. Almost ten feet of new snow in the past week. The roads are like slot canyons.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stay safe Kevin.


----------



## HokieKen

And don't eat anybody!


----------



## 489tad

Ice today. Had a nice 1/8" layer of ice on my truck last night and no ice scraper.








I did mortise and tenons over the weekend. This weekend I'll start the bent arms.


----------



## MSquared

Eh! With a little seasoning, roasted, tastes like chicken! Bring the Fava beans and Chianti?


----------



## MSquared

Eh! With a little seasoning, roasted, tastes like chicken! Bring the Fava beans and Chianti?


----------



## theoldfart

The Donner memorial is just over the pass from us. We camp there in the summer.


----------



## MSquared

What the …. ??!! (It didn't bear repeating!) :/


----------



## theoldfart

Marty got echo!


----------



## chrisstef

Do i have to send the waterbury boys out to smarten you up Dan? No scraper? Smdh. Lol.

I hit the neighbors house with snow from the snowblower. Im at peace. Still wanna see what she'll do in 10" of powder though

Made a remote control caddy. Ultra gappy tails. Glue and dust. Waay too much glue is gonna be lame to scrape and sand off. Hacksville.


----------



## KentInOttawa

A new (to me) workbench appeared in my basement shop this weekend. Some assembly required.









I did find a way to add a little more heft to it, as if any more was actually needed ;-)


----------



## 489tad

> Do i have to send the waterbury boys out to smarten you up Dan? No scraper? Smdh. Lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef no you don't. You could send them out and teach my son to look in his back seat instead of taking dear old dads scraper and not give him a heads up. I did what any self respecting Waterbury boy would do, using a cassette box, scrap a 3"x6" spot and drive it home like a tank.


----------



## chrisstef

I can remember my old man dope slappin me for that exact stunt. Props for the cassette case lol.


----------



## TerryDowning

amazed you actually had a cassette tape box. Same thing happened to me a while back. Used my Costco Card.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice slabber there kent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> amazed you actually had a cassette tape box.
> 
> - TerryDowning


No kidding!!


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks, Stef.

Like most woodworkers, I really wanted to build my own bench, but that's not really a viable option given my health. When this 5-year old bench with a Hovarter twin-screw vise on the front and a large quick-release vise on the end came up at the right price (less than the cost of the hardware), I just couldn't say no.

I'm getting assistance tomorrow to flip the top right-side up. A bit of space tuning in the shop and *maybe* I can actually start doing some woodworking…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Kent!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm callin' BS Dan. I need to see apic of the cassette tape. I only clean under my seats about twice a decade but even my vehicles were purged of cassettes by the mid 90's.

Just razzin' ya but dang ;-)


----------



## DLK

Hey even Peter Quill (star lord) has a cassette tape. LOL. I keep finding them in my moving boxes from time to time.


----------



## smitdog

> Make sure you mention my name Kev. They'll say "who the hell is that?" and charge you full price ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


A local guy on our sports radio known as "Common Man" reads commercials sometimes and one of his new ones he says, "Tell them Common Man sent you and they'll slap you in the face…"

Cracked me up the first time I heard it.

Survived the stomach flu… So backed up at work now that I may not see the light of day for a month. Was nice knowing you guys…


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Valentines Day, Lover.

I'll let the rest of you try to figure out who I'm speaking to.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks baby. Back atcha.


----------



## jmartel

My date for the day. Little Navy pushboat. Kinda cute, actually.


----------



## theoldfart

Where do you put the key to wind it up?


----------



## HokieKen

It's the Fiat of watercraft.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - Ed lover? Man i miss his dance he did on yo mtv raps back in the day. What was the other guys name? The big dude.


----------



## HokieKen

Doctor Dre' (but not THAT one)


----------



## chrisstef

Thats right!

No google bonus points for naming the host of headbangers ball.


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit! Can't remeber name at all. Pretty boy, hair like sting, ink like Ozzy. Goota google it now…


----------



## bandit571

First name …Ricky?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Bandit. But Riki with an "i". To match his lady hair.


----------



## chrisstef

Riki rachtman!

(Or however the hell you spell it)


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, but he's not the one I was thinking of. I remember him now but it was Adam Curry I was remembering.


----------



## chrisstef

Reliving all your early man crushes aint ya Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I wouldn't say ALL…


----------



## theoldfart

Jet lagged










Big Island.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice OF! Niiceeeeee.


----------



## MSquared

Sweeeet!!


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've just finished shuffling everything around in the basement shop to provide a somewhat workable layout with the new bench. Damn, but it was a lot of work. I now have a 4-foot metal bench for really dirty work, a 5-foot pine desk/bench for some rough work and a 6-foot "real" workbench for handtool work. All that and more in an 11 by 12-foot room.










Now to try and find a home for all the bits and detritus that have migrated in and found homes on all the shelves and flat surfaces. The plan also includes covering the walls with some plywood and french cleats. That should make the space feel less cluttered.


----------



## ToddJB

Project turn doors and trim into a box - done. Party is in 6 hours, just put in the last screws about 15 minutes ago. Too close for my comforter. I'll post a project on her some day.


----------



## woodcox

Wow, Todd! That is really nice work.


----------



## lysdexic

> I hear Scot s also looking for some quality butt chisels for his new venture.
> 
> - Brit





> lysdexic's back crack and sack waxing salon will open soon with that listing kenny. All new hide glue treatment is now available!
> 
> - chrisstef





> Good idea Stef and if Lysdexic made back, crack and sack waxing his specialization instead of hand surgery, he could add "Hand jobs extra" to his advertising just so he could keep his hand in.
> 
> - Brit


A bunch of cyber bullies- all of you.


----------



## lysdexic

Well done Todd!


----------



## JayT

Dang, Todd, that came out great. Beautiful work!


----------



## chrisstef

Killer work todd.


----------



## CL810

Great work Todd - You better decide if you want to make more cuz you're gonna be asked to!!


----------



## jmartel

Super nice, Todd.










Hanging out in Catalina this weekend for some diving and "warm" weather. No wine mixer, though

One dive down today, 3-4 tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

Did snorkeling for the first time today, umbrella drinks and waiting for the sunset. It's a hard life


----------



## 489tad

Froze today fitting M&Ts on the chair base. Tomorrow will be forms to steam bend the arms. 
A friend sent a pic of himself drunk on Redstripe from some island. OF is living the dream. Enjoy!
Kent the shop looks great. Please organize mine. 
Todd that finish goes on for days. Well done!


----------



## theoldfart

I may have gotten hammered once or twice on Red Stripe, stuff creeps up on you.

Dan, excellent progress.


----------



## Brit

Fantastic work Todd. I'm sure that wasn't as easy as you made it look.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terrific stuff, Todd!!


----------



## DanKrager

That is one striking heirloom, Todd!

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Beauty Todd!


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, you've achieved instant heirloom status with that piece. Nice finish and well done hardware installation.


----------



## DanKrager

My friends, this is what is happening to a a very skilled woodworking buddy in Douala Cameroon. He has the unfortunate status of being born an Anglophone and the target of rogue French troops, BIR. It's a civil war that has progressed to the point where Eric cannot reach a U.S. embassy and if he did it is likely that the local judge advocate is so corrupt that he would be targeted and exterminated for the effort of getting a visa. He is left little choice but to flee and pursue illegal entry through the southern U.S. border, an effort almost as risky as staying home. He has a wife, two young sons and infant twin daughters born last year. His craftsmanship is impeccable. I've vigorously sought ways to help him and family get here legally, but it's a futile years long process that is unreliable. If any of you have ideas, I will pursue them. It disturbs by soul to the core to see how personal this gets.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for all the kindness, fellers. It was well received.

Dan, sorry to hear about your friend. I don't have any ideas regarding this sort of thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Hiked down a cliff to a black sand beach today.








The flowers along the way were beautiful

















No clue what kind they were. Going to order some Koa to be shipped home tomorrow.

And good food


----------



## lysdexic

TOF sux - that is all. Carry on.


----------



## MSquared

Kevin; Eh! I live on an island, so what?! ....... OK, not THAT kind of an island!


----------



## theoldfart

B 

MS, no LIE here!


----------



## theoldfart

This is the new caldera on Kīlauea.










They just opened the trail a few days ago.


----------



## MSquared

Haa! True… Nothing volcanic here but the tempers on that road! Getting so close up to the caldera must have been spectacular!


----------



## theoldfart

MS, you can see where the road along the old rim just slid down halfway. The new opening is roughly 13 times the size of the old one. The road leading in has damage from the quakes during the eruption of Pu'u'Oo.


----------



## MSquared

Wow! 'Ya know, the old adage 'Don't mess with Mother Nature' is soooo true, it's no joke! Watching it on TV was one thing, but the people living there must have been in such a panic! It's hard to believe that the stream coming down was molten rock!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm more than a little jealous Kev.


----------



## JayT

Kevin's showing pics of Hawaii . . . . I had to shovel 4 inches of snow off my driveway this morning.

Something is off here, maybe I need to retire.


----------



## HokieKen

I know what you mean JT. The snow fairy left part of my ornamental Cherry laying across the driveway this morning.









I moved the tree but left the snow…


----------



## jmartel

> Kevin; Eh! I live on an island, so what?! ....... OK, not THAT kind of an island!
> 
> - MSquared


Yeah, my island is much smaller and quite a bit less tropical than Hawaii. Looks like fun, Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Breakfast spot


----------



## duckmilk

That looks nice Todd, REALLY nice!!

Dan, I watched the video, wow, the stuff going on in some of those countrys is disgusting. I think escaping into another country would be the best option. Maybe from there, he could get to another embassy. Best wishes for your friend.

Kev, great pictures and thanks for making us jealous.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hijack, but I have a question for you that are computer literate. I use a laptop (not phone) for browsing (I know, archaic) with Windows 10 and MS Edge (yuck).
1st issue: I really don't mind the ads on this site, but on other sites, ads pop up in the middle of the window. Searching for ad blocking apps, the reviews on all were disappointing. When I had IE, I installed adblock + and everything was fine.
2nd issue: To save a web page to my favorites, I have to open it in IE and then add it from there, but IE may be going away from some websites.

Should I get Chrome? I'm totally unfamiliar with it and will it solve these.
Are there other options?

I'm another OF (Kev) so be gentle ;-) 
I also won't see any responses until tomorrow evening after our meeting with the estate planning attorney (another yuck).


----------



## JayT

Hate Edge, I use Chrome with Adblocker plus and Ghostery. That cuts out pretty much all the ads.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hate Edge, I use Chrome with Adblocker plus and Ghostery. That cuts out pretty much all the ads.
> 
> - JayT


+1. Chrome on all devices.


----------



## jmartel

Duck,

If you want to get fancy, you can buy a Raspberry Pi (small computer board for like $35-50), install Pi Hole software, plug it into your router, and block all ads across your entire home network. Should work better than the add ons for the internet browsers, and tell you a lot more information about whether or not someone is trying to use your computing power remotely.

https://blog.cryptoaustralia.org.au/2018/08/06/instructions-for-setting-up-pi-hole/

https://pi-hole.net

I haven't gotten around to doing it yet, but it's on my list of things to do.


----------



## jmartel

Decided to give the bike a bath today. Was covered in salt, sand, and whatnot from the aftermath of the snow storms. Plus, a tanker truck dumped a bunch of diesel all over the road on my commute home today, so I had fuel all over it.


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, I use uBlock extension on Firefox and no ads on this site. It doesn't stop all ads on YouTube, but it does satisfactorily.

Diesel fuel eats rubber, Jbike. Good to get it off.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

dup


----------



## MSquared

jmartel; That is quite the machine! Do tell!


----------



## jmartel

Marty, it's a Yamaha FZ-09 with a different exhaust, new seat, and added hard cases for commuting duty. 115hp, and about 400lbs.


----------



## theoldfart

Getting ready to head home.
I have a large flat rate mailer on it's way with some wooden goodness. Koa, zebra, Brazilian rosewood and Wenge.

JSmart, thanks for the heads up on Aloha Woods. Nice people and incredible selection.


----------



## MSquared

In other words, a rocket! I'm not particularly a bike guy, but I do appreciate a beautiful machine…


----------



## jmartel

Good stuff, Kevin. Glad I could help. I wish I could have taken home one of those Monkeypod slabs to make a kitchen table out of.

We had considered going back later this year to get away with the upcoming kiddo, but decided to go back to Glacier NP again instead. So no more Koa for me this year.

It'll go, Marty. Not the fastest bike by a longshot, but it will hold its own. Short wheelbase means it spends a lot of its time trying to stay on only one wheel, so it's pretty fun. You can buy a bike now that's got 250hp, or a non street legal version that has 300.


----------



## theoldfart

Jayvagabond, go before fire season. We left with fire and smoke on our heels. Check with Bob Summerfield on timing.


----------



## jmartel

When we went a few years ago we were there just at the tail end of a major fire. Lots of smoke the first day, and then it all cleared up. I think it was August 2016?

This time we're going at the very end of the season. Last week the park services are open in mid-september.


----------



## rad457

> Getting ready to head home.
> I have a large flat rate mailer on it's way with some wooden goodness. Koa, zebra, Brazilian rosewood and Wenge.
> 
> JSmart, thanks for the heads up on Aloha Woods. Nice people and incredible selection.
> 
> - theoldfart


Just booked our Flights to Honolulu last night, usually just get a chunk cut to fit in suitcase! 
Would love to get back to Big Island but got to see little Brother, and think the wife hinted about 40 years of tolerance?


----------



## duckmilk

Purty bike Jmart.

Thanks for the tips all. I'll go with chrome and adblocker plus.
I have to get a new router also cause mine is old and losing the connection too frequently.
Who in the he!! came up with the name pi-hole?? LOL


----------



## duckmilk

I don't really want to block all the ads. I watch blacksmithing videos occasionly and some of those guys rely on the you tube ads to alleviate a little of their cost. I'm OK with that.


----------



## HokieKen

The YouTube ads will still come Duck. And you can tell adblocker to allow ads on certain pages if you want to.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kenny


----------



## chrisstef

Hey duck.

Anyone heard from terry?

I did stuff in the shop.


----------



## theoldfart

And just what did we do in the shop Stef ;-)

Having trouble with being patient, a few goodies are on their way to me.

Think i'll work on the landscape for a while.


----------



## summerfi

Caramel goodness.


----------



## theoldfart

Drooling on an IPhone is ungood.


----------



## chrisstef

What did i do? I milled some walnut and curly maple. Laid out some dovetails. Then cut them. Then i chopped out the portion that i was not supposed to. Good thing i milled an extra stick of walnut.


----------



## theoldfart

BTDT! Make sure to mount the prototype on the wall over the bench in plain site, much better than a sticky note reminder.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya.

I'm following along, thank you for all the pictures guys.

Sorry for not contributing, working tons. Traveling locally a bit on the day off. F/=k winter.

Hope Terry checks in.

I saw Billy Jack in Palm Springs the other day:


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, hitting JTree at all?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No Joshua Tree for me, I was down there last weekend for Modernism week.


----------



## chrisstef

It amazes me that billy jacks jeans can contain his gigantic potatoes. That hat. Holy frigggin hell.

Fixed er all up and celebrated with some extra whisky. Maybe 2. Kicker of the whole ordeal was that i even marked the waste with an X. I STILL chopped through that isht.

Uconn game with all the stef boys tomorrow. Pops, baby bro and the midget.


----------



## lysdexic

Howdy,

I am following along as well. But only when I am with Tony. We get together and sit on the couch. He has an iPad Pro and the screen is so large that we can both hold it with one hand. We catch up on all our favorite threads. He likes to play a game and try to guess what all of you are like in real life. He has a much more cynically view on humanity than I do.

Cheers










Ps: from a photography standpoint, portrait mode on an iPhone is utter crap


----------



## lysdexic

BTW: don't go on dialysis. It is more dangerous than your tablesaw


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin ouch! Damn lazy kidneys.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a good travel for flower power.

If we all chip in is there any way we can getvan old school bench seat pick up and i can ride middle with you and tony, scott?

Thats human? Look like leftovers from a star wars reinactment. Im gonna need a lil story on that. I got time. And more whisky.


----------



## lysdexic

A few small projects. Trying to get back into,the swing of things-


----------



## HokieKen

Lys - hope that's not someone you know. And if it is, hopefully you don't really like 'em. At first I was afraid it might be you. But if you can pund that tote out with no booger hooks, you didn't really need 'em anyway.


----------



## lysdexic

> Thats human? Look like leftovers from a star wars reinactment. Im gonna need a lil story on that. I got time. And more whisky.
> 
> - chrisstef


It is human. Dialysis with vascular shunt placed in upper arm for vascular access. Unfortunately she developed 'steal syndrome' where the vascular flow is diverted to such a degree that blood flow is stolen distal to the shunt. Her fingers slowly withered, died and developed dry gangrene. A known risk. The crazy thing is this picture was taken with no tourniquet and no electrocautery - only a knife. Notice the blood loss. Nada.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Such a cut pooch!

More about the architecture and dingbats than the flower but yeah Scotty puts down the miles.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill need to read that sober.


----------



## lysdexic

I finished reading Mike Peckovich's new book. Very good. Highly recommended.

Speaking of reading: I am conflicted. Many of my friends, okay my friend as I only have one and he really doesn't like me, could not believe that I had not read "Dune". I am a huge sci-fi fan. Even read "Game of Thrones" twice.

I know reading is wholesome and good for the brain and ********************, but good golly…what a time sink. I could be sharpening chisels and chopping off pins for a dovetail joint.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of sober- I read this thread often and usually nothing comes to mind for a response. So I lurk. But give me a Pernicious and a Flower Power and all of a sudden I think I have something worthwhile to say. What a dumbass


----------



## jmartel

Strong work in here, some chopped off fingers, and a tony mugshot. Lots going on in here today.

Picked up a stack of prefinished maple ply today. Decided stupidly that I'm going to reno the kitchen before kiddo shows up. Will be starting on the cabinets tomorrow. Painted Shaker style cabinets with inset doors/drawers. Pocket hole construction since it's painted and mostly going to be drawers. No upper cabinets, but 2 full height cabinets. One as pantry, one for small kitchen appliances/microwave.










And did a fairly thorough cleaning of the shop today in preparation. Giving myself until April 5th (my PE exam) to get the cabinets done and installable, and then off for the week after for demo/insulation/drywalling. Got an 80 tooth blade on the tablesaw and the track saw set up and ready to go. Game time tomorrow.



















Don't think the top of the assembly/outfeed table has been clean since it was built last summer.

Gotta go out next weekend to an appliance warehouse sale to try and grab an induction cooktop and a hood. Rest of the appliances will wait until next year.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I tried to read Infinite Jest for over a year, I left it in a Hotel room in Bilbao (eff David Foster Wallace and all his end-notes).


----------



## jmartel

Beef ribs today, and got some more Cheez-its on now.










Day one of the kitchen build. Got the pantry and small appliance cabinets mostly built and assembled, all of the vertical panels for the rest of the cabinets are cut to size. Just need to make the bottoms and the stretchers. Then backs and face frames.


----------



## summerfi

Here's what my day looks like:

"Blizzard conditions expected. Heavy snow and strong winds likely. Snowfall rates of 1 to 2 inches per hour likely. For the Bitterroot valley: additional snow accumulations of 11 to 15 inches. For the Missoula valley: total snow accumulations of 6 to 9 inches expected. Blowing and drifting snow will be significant in Missoula valley. Gusty easterly winds to 35 mph will occur at times through Hellgate Canyon and East Missoula. Bitterly cold wind chills as low as 20 below zero could cause frostbite on exposed skin in as little as 30 minutes."

Glad I have a warm shop to work in.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, stay warm buddy. We are expected to have 7.5 to 10" of rain between this afternoon and Wednesday morning. Five feet or more of wet snow up at Donner pass. I fully expect to loose power at some point in the next day or two, the ground is saturated and trees have been falling steadily for the past few storms. The saws are in Sacramento by the way, hope to see them today or tomorrow.

Edit: Just heard from some friends on vacation in New Hampshire, 50 mph winds and cold. Mt. Washington is getting 100mph winds!


----------



## jmartel

I'd love to live in western Montana in the summer, but definitely not in the winter time. Will be back up your way in September, Bob.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, look on the bright side. At least there are no fires burning. ha.

Jmart, stop in if you get down Missoula way.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Well done young man. Whatcha making?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I heart shop made cabinets.

State of Shop: what's the future of this piece?


----------



## JayT

If it's staying in the shop Smitty, my first thought was sharpening station.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd put a toaster oven and a coffee grinder on it.


----------



## MSquared

Or, learn how to bake.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, bakers bench? Looks like it could do with an extra stretcher between the legs to strengthen it and alleviate racking.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. Theres a reasom you were mvp of flea market flip three years running.

OF - a serving tray for the wife. A


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joinery is rock solid, OF. Right bottom drawer has a 'fix' that made it non-square, hence the skewed appearance of that one. It's not shop material at this time. It's more about doing any degree of restoration work on it prior to sale, or just pushing it out as is. Never run across a 'possum belly baker's cabinet' before.

Solid work stef.


----------



## JayT

> It s more about doing any degree of restoration work on it prior to sale, or just pushing it out as is.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Then I would clean it, leave the base as is and maybe put a fresh coat of finish on the top, leaving the dings and all. Maybe just wax and no finish. You've got essence of farmhouse chic right there and that's in all kinds of demand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a bad idea, JayT. Thx!


----------



## ToddJB

I agree with JayT - maybe also fix the drawer if it doesn't open and close correctly/smoothly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's funny, drawer liners are old newspapers. Ike was president. 1958.


----------



## TerryDowning

That is "Patina" and history that should be kept with the piece IMO.

Pretty cool


----------



## JayT

Just think Smitty, you selling that to someone as a kitchen island or TV stand might save a lovely old workbench from a similar fate.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, then Todd, Terry,and Jay are spot on. Light cleaning, clear wax and keep the liners as they are excellent provenance. Nice find.


----------



## theoldfart

Starting to build up the wood stash since I left most of my stock to the folks that bought our house back in Mass.


----------



## jmartel

Is that a giant hunk of Ebony in the back, Kevin?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice stash, Mr. Fart!

Okay. i'll rebuild the crappy drawer, clean it up, and wax the top. Then hope I can get more than $50 for it.


----------



## theoldfart

JHopefull, no. Damp old oak!


----------



## HokieKen

Re-make the top with some un-judicously selected pallet wood Smitty. You can double your asking price…


----------



## theoldfart

JHopeful, no. Just damp old oak or something like it!

Edit: Seems to be an echo in here.


----------



## chrisstef

Revamping the stash is a fun exercise. I finally starting to put a dent in the pile of walnut i scored a few years back.


----------



## summerfi

Spent all morning plowing snow. What started out as the winter that wasn't has in the past month turned into the winter from hell frozen over. It's supposed to snow for most of the next 14 days too. I have a feeling that when Spring comes, it will be all at once and then we'll have flooding.

Kevin, when you come visit again I'll give you wood to add to your stash. I have a lot.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, oh! leaving now be there soon!


----------



## jmartel

> JHopefull, no. Damp old oak!
> 
> - theoldfart


Ah, that's less fun then. I thought you were sitting on a giant slab. I've got a bunch of ebony, but it's all little pieces suitable for accents/small drawer pulls.

I need to make a dent in my wood pile. It just keeps accumulating.


----------



## JayT

> Bob, oh! leaving now be there soon!
> 
> - theoldfart


Don't do that, he'll put you to work moving snow. Wait a couple weeks.


----------



## summerfi

Dang it, Jay. I almost had him.


----------



## JayT

Oops, my bad.

Promise him some cross country skiing, too and I bet you can still reel him in.


----------



## theoldfart

Are you two implying i'm a fish?

BTW, will work for wood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> BTW, will work for wood.
> 
> - theoldfart


In that case, you're needed in Illinois for some renovation work.


----------



## 489tad

I'm late but Smitty that toaster oven stand is screaming cooler. With a fancy top of course.

I found a dairy farmer who's hobby is sawing wood. I'll post when I go visit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Toaster oven stand… See that, Tony? You are an influencer !

Cooler? Interesting idea!


----------



## theoldfart

Ice in the flour bins, of course, why didn't i think of that? Shear genius!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The thing is, I was serious and they all laughed at me.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, the MCM repurpose upcycle reuse primitive vintage curse is upon you. Take two umbrella drinks and call us tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

JWife made dinner for the first time in a long while last night. Made me remember why I usually take care of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fix the drawer, they said… First, undo the fix from 1958 that is causing the problem.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh my! What should it look like?


----------



## ToddJB

two claw hammers and a crowbar - the skilled tools of a fine craftsman. ha


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see any problem with leaving it just like that Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll get a pic of the other possum belly drawer. It's rusted, but intact. This dude sliced out tin, cut off the curves on each side of this drawer, and put in plywood bottom. And skewed the drawer while nailing it all back together. With galvanized nails. That have tremendous holding power, I might add.


----------



## ShaneA

People pay extra for that type of patina. Just saying


----------



## ToddJB

haha, I just anticipated a butt joint had broken free or something. I'm not sure I would have said "fix the drawer" had I know the whole story. haha… sorry, Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> People pay extra for that type of patina. Just saying
> 
> - ShaneA


I'll finish playing, and what was a $50 table will be sold for… $50.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

NOS PEXTO, pretty cool find. One on each end?


----------



## chrisstef

You got it Fart. I must have had em stashed away for 8-10 years. I forgot about them. They came out of my grandfathers old basement hardware stash after he passed away.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice touch, Stef. Makes it personal!


----------



## ToddJB

Got a shop update for ya'll this weekend. It's a big one - in every sense of the term.

Stef, that tray is dope. Didn't know Pexto made hardware.


----------



## summerfi

Frosty morning in Montana.


----------



## HokieKen

That's beautiful Bob. In pictures. You can keep it though, I'm ready for some fuggin spring.

Tray is sexy Stef. The hardware is yummy.

Todd, you're such a damn tease. Whatcha got?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, we're waiting. I need to get back to skiing so hurry up!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, we're waiting schmoopy!


----------



## JayT

Stef, if Todd doesn't come clean real quick, can you just block him?

Spill, dude.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotchu JayT. (BTW if you guys land Precious Achiuwa im gonna be mad but not nearly as mad as if UNCheat does) I kinda really want him in Husky Blue.

Ban hammer time.

Im smelling an Oliver jointer. 16".

Pexto box reads Cincinnati Ohio but i know there was another plant just a town over from me in Southington which is likely where it came from. Ive got one more NOS box of those glass knobs and another NOS of a full mortise front door lock set.


----------



## JayT

Lord knows KU could use some more interior talent, especially with the NCAA's egregious handling of de Sousa's situation. They only have 2 commits for next year, both perimeter players and both probably need a redshirt year. Good news is that odds are very slim any of this year's roster go pro after the season. That also means if Achiuwa wants to play right away, he's probably not coming to KU with Doke and McCormack definitely back and a possibility the NCAA might change their minds on appeal and let de Sousa play next year.

Agbaji is the best prospect but has already said he's coming back for one more year (of course if he's projected as a lottery pick, that might change). No one else is close. Dedric Lawson is a good college player and fringe NBA prospect, Grimes hasn't done squat this season and Dotson is going to be a stud collegian, but probably a backup in the NBA unless his shooting seriously improves. I figure we have him for at least two more years as he develops. Vick was the only senior and he's on an extended "leave of absence". The team's playing better without him, so his vacation can be permanent for all I care.


----------



## ToddJB

No spoilers, but I will say it requires a VFD, and I will say that I need to get advice on how to set up the VFD because of its unique function compared to my other VFD'd tools.

AND I had to weld up a substantial base.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea. UNCheat scares me the most. We lost out on Kofi Cockburn to a fat payment from Orlando Antigua at Illinois. We're devoid of big men for next year aside for Josh Carlton who would be a bench player in years past. He's shown a bunch of growth in his Sophomore season here but still has a long way to go. We're in on some french JUCO kid and another JUCO big. Not the route id like to go but ill take any human above 6'10" tall.

I think UConn is 2 years away from being relevant again. We'll get better next year and maybe, just maybe, be a bubble team. This roster needs full turnover outside of 2 kids in Al Gilbert and Christain Vital. We were left in a really bad place without any talent and awful habits.


----------



## HokieKen

If you put the chips it makes in a fire, do they burn or melt Todd? I assumed it was a mill until you said you had to weld up a stand… Radial drill press? Shaper?


----------



## HokieKen

Surface grinder? That's it. It's a big surface grinder )


----------



## ToddJB

I've already said too much…. til pics


----------



## HokieKen

C'mon Schmoopy…. please????


----------



## theoldfart

I stopped skiing for this? C'mon Todd, spill the beans man!


----------



## summerfi

Since Todd ain't talking I'll show you my new toys.


----------



## theoldfart

Lobster cooker?


----------



## summerfi

Still.


----------



## TerryDowning

Vacuum setup for stabilizing wood…


----------



## summerfi

Yep Terry. Gotta get me some cactus juice and a toaster oven before I can use it.


----------



## TerryDowning

toaster oven should be relatively easy to come by. Cactus Juice available on his site. Good stuff from everything i have read. It's on my "eventually" list. I have a pressure pot and do casting from time to time. I just need the vacuum pump, toaster oven and cactus juice…


----------



## ToddJB

> C'mon Todd, spill the man beans!
> 
> - theoldfart


??? Kevin, I'm not showing pictures of that on a public forum.

Bob, I've found my toaster over (thrift store) didn't read true to the dial, so I got a cheap stand alone oven/grill thermometer that does great. I use my toaster oven for curing resin and tempering blades.


----------



## bandit571

trying to get a handle on things..









Maybe by Sunday, I can have the rest done….


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good bandito.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

I seen it !!

Dang todd thats sick. Youre garage is gonna need a garage.


----------



## JayT

OK, Todd, I'm totally jealous. Looks like a nice setup-DRO, X powerfeed and with 3ph and VFD, variable speed capability. Had to be fun moving into the garage.

With the added machining capability, when are you opening your own vintage machinery restoration business?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's gonna be costly to move to Ohio.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wouldn't have the slightest idea what to do with that thing. *sigh*


----------



## theoldfart

Todd's going to need an electrical sub station next door to run all that stuff.


----------



## DanKrager

Mortises, Smitty. Mortises. Big or small mortises. In any material.

You are making the woodworking machines jealous of your time, Todd. BTDT, on a smaller scale.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Todd can I have it? Thats fricking awesome! Readout and powerfeed!!!!


----------



## woodcox

Oh,Todd! I hope it's properly clapped. Congrats dude. any pics of the base? Lol


----------



## ToddJB

Its going to be fun. Spent last night trying to get the vfd configured properly to no avail. Trying again today.

It's in impeccable shape. All the original flaking from scraping are still present. It was in two shops that never used it prior to me. Came with a decent amount of tooling. And cost me less than hakf what I had saved up for. So many wins were involved. I'll likely be selling it though because it doesn't fit the criteria of all my stationary machines are 1959 or older. It's an '81. *sigh*.

Kidding. This thing ain't going nowheres.


----------



## theoldfart

Something I've been meaning to get to, a mitre block to make caracas mitres for the chute board. Gave the big all steel a workout









attached a fence










it works!










I just need to drill and countersink a hold down bolt and it's ready for business.


----------



## summerfi

Woohoo, Kevin. It looks like the miter saw did a good job. Is that the 6×30?


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, glad I asked you to sharpen it.

Still had to wax the plate, the angle cut makes for more resistance since there's a longer cut.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that's gangsta! If you ever do try to move to Asheville, the cost of moving your house will be a small fraction of moving your shop. I had to sell my Rockwell S63 and Crescent 12" jointer to the tune of about 4300lbs. for both before moving.


----------



## jmartel

I'm jealous, Todd. Kevin, is that the Lee Valley shooting board track? How do you like it?


----------



## 489tad

I steam bent a arm tonight. I had just enough clamps. I added steam for photographic effect.


----------



## jmartel

Cabinets are coming right along. Put backs on everything today, and then planed and jointed about 50bdft of Maple for face frames, doors, and drawer fronts. Still missing the one that goes in the middle of the photo, but I don't know the final dimensions of the kitchen until after I insulate and sheetrock. Also picked up an induction cooktop for basically half price and a range hood for like 1/4 cost yesterday at a scratch & dent sale. Should start knocking out face frames tomorrow after work.










Also made some more short ribs.


----------



## bandit571

Almost done..


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, I like it. It's the longer version, easy to fit on the board, and simple to set up. Interesting that spell checker always wants to correct your LJ name to smart!


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, it's looking good.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Time to sell.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks better Smitty, good luck on the sale.


----------



## MSquared

"Vintage Farmhouse Chic"... if solid, clean and stable, $100 easy to a collector. Maybe 150. $200 to a 'designer' (they'll tack 30% or more on top for the 'find'). Would fetch more in the ridiculously wealthy Hamptons in my neck of the woods! Sounds silly, but I've seen it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks pretty good Smitty, my mom has one that was from her grandmother and it's not in nearly as good of shape. Good luck on the sale!


----------



## JayT

Nice fix, Smitty. I'd agree that you can get a lot more than $50 for it. Even in the middle of Kansas, that could sell for $100 or more. I'd think getting it in front of some urbanites would get a very good price.


----------



## summerfi

Spring is HOW far away?


----------



## bandit571

16 more days….


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob
You're on the wrong side of the mountains. 8 in CDA, 31 in Boise with the posibility of high 40's maybe 50 tomorrow


----------



## summerfi

Bruce, if you have a big fan, point it northeast and turn it on high.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, someone will love that in their home. Nice save.

Dan, you've been putting a ton of work into this chair. It's going to pay off. Looks fun.

Jmart, cabs are looking dope. Good job. What's the ETA on that kiddo?

Yeti and Tony, if the move happens, I will likely move the shop myself. Buy a truck (been a long time coming), and a real trailer. I estimate it would take two trips to move the shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds about right, I moved half my shop with my truck and trailer alone with motorcycles and lots of misc. kids stuff. The other half went into storage and I just pulled it down with the same truck and trailer in the middle of January, and got very lucky with the weather cooperating (for the most part) attempting that during the winter.


----------



## Mosquito

I can't imagine there's anyone who looks forward to the actual moving process when it comes to the shop lol Moving into a new shop maybe, but the packing, loading, driving, etc? I know I'm not looking forward to that, if it happens


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, cabs are looking dope. Good job. What s the ETA on that kiddo?
> 
> - ToddJB


Mid-June. Demo starts in April and I'm taking a week off work to knock it out. Once the walls are insulated/drywalled/primed and the cabinets are in, I can work a bit slower as needed and if it's not 100% done when she shows up, who cares.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, motorcycles aren't a factor for us. I sold mine a few years ago. But I do need to purge some machines that I have no attachment to, or are easily replaceable. Though from my initial looking, Denver is a gold mine (pun alert) of machines compared to the Western NC. Nothing like the rust belt, but I've had great luck finding what I've wanted here.

The Mrs and I are looking to do a trip next month to do a finalizing vision quest spirit animal walk-about. Still keeping the move held in an open palm. If it happens great. If it doesn't great.


----------



## ToddJB

Jdaddy, that's exciting man. Is the pregnancy going well?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, I was looking forward to getting out of Ohio and not spending $25K+ to have someone take care of it for me. That being said with the trials and tribulations, some of which were my own fault, it was a huge PITA but keeping my eye on what was saved kept me trudging through all the obstacles thrown my way. Things didn't go exactly as planned given we bought a house instead of building but we ended up with more room in the house vs. what I had drawn up and we still might build in 5-6 years resulting in another move but it'll only be 10 miles next time.


----------



## jmartel

> Jdaddy, that s exciting man. Is the pregnancy going well?
> 
> - ToddJB


I'd like to think I have gained an adequate amount of sympathy weight, so seems to be going pretty good.

Western NC is a great place to be. Took motorcycle trips there a bunch when I was in college in VA. Blue Ridge parkway south of Asheville is particularly nice.


----------



## ToddJB

> Jdaddy, that s exciting man. Is the pregnancy going well?
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> I d like to think I have gained an adequate amount of sympathy weight, so seems to be going pretty good.
> 
> Western NC is a great place to be. Took motorcycle trips there a bunch when I was in college in VA. Blue Ridge parkway south of Asheville is particularly nice.
> 
> - jmartel


That's right where we'd be looking.

Yeti, I missed that update. Last i heard you bought land and you were fighting with a bad builder that cut down a bunch of wanted trees. What happened there? What was the ultimate decision maker (from someone looking at a similar path)?


----------



## jmartel

The North Georgia and Tennessee area around there is pretty nice as well. Not sure how tied in you are to NC specifically.


----------



## ToddJB

At this point I think we're pretty nailed down to the Asheville surrounding area.

Uploaded some videos of wear on the bridgeport. I'm not sure what is typical on a machine his old, but to my eye this appears to be well within original factory spec, which is pretty mindblowing for a 37 year old machine.


----------



## jmartel

No worries. It's a good area. Good luck on that front.


----------



## JayT

> Uploaded some videos of wear on the bridgeport. I m not sure what is typical on a machine his old, but to my eye this appears to be well within original factory spec, which is pretty mindblowing for a 37 year old machine.
> 
> - ToddJB


Umm, yeah, I'd say you are well within spec. Can't see exactly what the resolution of your indicator is, but even at the coarsest, I didn't see more than .001" across the length of the table. Holy crap. I think you are good to go.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah! Across the whole X it dips about .00075 in the middle and Y I think is dead nuts, any movement you see there are slight nicks in the table. It has a no-name import vise, which I haven't measured yet, but I'd guess that has more variance across it's 6 inches than the whole table.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still haven't ironed out everything with the bad builder. I'm getting 3-4 quotes to fix everything he screwed up and I'll invoice him, if he doesn't pay, it's going to get very expensive for him. The deciding factor for us moving was to get away from high taxes, bad weather and crappy roads. My wife can work remotely so nothing changes as far as where we're at with income, healthcare, 401K, etc. That was a god send as it's tough enough already leaving her family all within 15 miles of where we were in the rust belt. The area we decided on was closer to Charlotte (major player in banking + major airport), still very close to much family, lower cost of living than Greenville (lots of new and newish houses @ $90-$100/sqft.), schools & only 16 minutes from our property where we still might build in 5-6 years.


----------



## jmartel

My parents just moved down to Charlotte area to be closer to my sister. I think they are looking for places right over the border in SC.

Did the face frame for the corner cabinet today since it was the most difficult one.










Also played with my new sander. Bosch 6". Way better than the little low profile 5" I had been dealing with.


----------



## HokieKen

Come on over to the Blue Ridge/Appalachian area Schmoopy. You'll love it. But, you won't have as much luck finding good deals on machines as you have in Colorado. So stock the shop before you leave…

BTW, you SUCK so very very very very very very very very much. I love that thing man ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Jmart - tell the folks Greenville is a great area. I've spent a good bit of time down there for work and it's one of the few places I would consider moving to if push came to shove.


----------



## jmartel

I think that's too far for them, Kenny. My mom is working in the southern area of Charlotte, so they are looking around the Lake Wylie area to be close to boating. I know my dad wants to be more rural and away from everyone else so he can blast his records without having to deal with neighbors.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. Then yeah Greenville is way too long of a daily commute. Especially with the I85 traffic.


----------



## ToddJB

I do suck, Kenny. Often.

Yo. Any of you dudes knife connoisseurs? I'm not, but I'm about to make one. My buddy is getting married. A long time ago he gave me some totally worthless rusted files that were his dad's - cause I like old tools. So I thought it would be cool to make him a knife out of one of his dad's files. Word on the street is the old US made files have pretty good metal for knives.

Anyways, to my question. Here's the design I've been toying around with. Any glaring issues you see in the design, or considerations I should be thinking about?










About 8" total. 3.5" of cutting edge.


----------



## HokieKen

Some debate on old files Todd. Some are case hardened and some are through hardened. You can do a spark test to tell. Regardless, they should be high carbon tool steels so you should be able to harden it with an oil quench.

The design looks clean and handy to me. Only think I question is the size of the lanyard hole. Looks kinda small?


----------



## HokieKen

And if the file is full-hard, anneal the handle before you drill the pin holes. Your drill bits will thank you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Ahhh. Then yeah Greenville is way too long of a daily commute. Especially with the I85 traffic.
> 
> - HokieKen


Are you kidding, during the right time of day with no accidents you can get from Greenville to the middle of Charlotte in 40 minutes if you roll with all the BMW's driving back and forth.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Kenny, I was planning on annealing. I just drew a lanyard hole, no rhyme or reason to size. What do you think would be a good size?


----------



## HokieKen

3/16 or 1/4" work well for 550 paracord or rawhide Todd. If you're going to notch the scales around it like it appears in the sketch, I'd just go with whatever size makes the scales look "right".

These had 3/8" lanyard holes









These had 1/4"


----------



## woodcox

Suckit Todd. Two times. 
I think the hole for the pony bead string is ok. Maybe in further with a little more meat is Kenny's plea? This will be amazing! A heavy clip or a thin tapered slicer? The back in the handle is a nice place for some detail. Michael May on IG details the back of his folders there nicely. Simple strokes that look great in between the scales. I have a similar shaped Damascus blank to do.

Nice dt's stef. I decided start with hickory m&t's for my lumps. So far so meh on Jon's joint stool this afternoon. I've taught him to walk, now it's time for a place to sit his self down. 








Nice work so far jambitious. That corner frame would take me three weeks to get that far. I don't think I'll need to get another 5" ros anytime soon with a six" either.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice work so far jambitious. That corner frame would take me three weeks to get that far. I don't think I'll need to get another 5" ros anytime soon with a six" either.
> 
> - woodcox


It's all just butt joints and pocket screws. Simple, quick, strong. Not fine work by any means, but it'll be painted and covered up so who cares? I'll save the fancy stuff that takes time and skill for real furniture.

I'm going to keep my 5" sander around for a bit, but probably won't use it much anymore now. The Bosch is so nice. Way less vibration too.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Kenny. Your knives are super inspiring. Serious pro-level.

Woody, thanks. I think it'll be more of a tapered slicer. Had to google the differences.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Todd. It's really easy to make matched pairs of knives when you free-hand grind them. You just make like 2 dozen and pick the 2 that are the closest….

Got a belt grinder? I'm like 2 hours away from finishing the build on my 2×72. Just can't seem to find 2 hours to bring it home :-(


----------



## ToddJB

I have a big 6×48, and I have a super weird 2×36 that doesn't have a platen, was originally designed to be used like a tool post grinder on a lathe.

A 2X72 would be dope.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll swap you one for that mill. You pay shipping ;-)

Slack belt tool post grinder for a lathe? That's a new one to me. I'm pretty sure I need one…


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, you can see it here: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=186986

Since then, I have it cleaned up and running


----------



## HokieKen

Huh. Neat but not sure there's a practical use for it in general. I could see it being handy for polishing out long shafts but that's about it. It would be practical as a standalone slack belt grinder though.


----------



## ToddJB

Which is exactly how I use it. I dare not use it when polishing out my long shaft.


----------



## HokieKen

Not enough hp in that motor?


----------



## ToddJB

Nah, my calluses would just wear out the belts too quickly.


----------



## HokieKen

Try the ceramic belts


----------



## jmartel

2 more face frames done last night, 2 more to go. Should be starting to paint the face frames this weekend and start building drawer boxes. Need to order hardware now. Basically a month out from where I need them, so I should be good on time.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Stef! How's the Mrs' like it?


----------



## HokieKen

Sweetness Stef.


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, is it for Breakfast in bed? Looks good….

Mine is still having issues…









Have one plywood panel that still will not stain….


----------



## HokieKen

Make sure those knobs are damn tight Stef. I'd hate for the handles to turn into an axle when that thing's full of coffee…


----------



## theoldfart

Nice job Stef, looks good.


----------



## chrisstef

Wifey digs it. Knobs are set with some quikwood epoxy and CA glue. They should be solid but time will tell.

Nice try bandito but you aint sneakin in my bed. Not without at fist full of hundred at least.


----------



## 489tad

Arm number two just went in the form.

Bandit the chest of drawers look nice. Jkitchen is moving along. Nice knobs Stef. The tray came out nice.


----------



## jmartel

Since I had it open this morning anyway, this is what I'm using as the master plan for the kitchen. Missing the cabinets next to the sink/dishwasher since it's not as up to date as the file on my home computer, and one of the posts and the header is hidden from view.










And inspiration for the cabinets


----------



## HokieKen

So I posted this on Craigslist but thought I'd post it here too in case any of y'all are interested.


----------



## chrisstef

Rex Ryan is all over that Kenny.


----------



## ToddJB

post-credit scene of you sanding down your heels?


----------



## chrisstef

Business card holder. Bubinga and maple. Shellac finish.


----------



## 489tad

Taking a little break and between 30mph wing gusts the sun popped out to say hi.

Stef the card holder looks nice. Is it for you?


----------



## 489tad

The dry fit and first sanding is done. I still have to mount the arms, make the corbels for the arms, seat cushion frame and figure out how I'm going to stain it. Then scrape together 600 US for leather cushions.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan, that looks great! One of the best looking Morris chair designs I've seen yet. Are you going to post that in your projects so I can favorite it? Looks like a guaranteed daily top three!


----------



## chrisstef

I agree with Yeti. Thats a badass morris chair if i ever seen one.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang that's a sexy chair Dan! For $600, I bet you can get a cow and some leather tools and make your own cushions and eat steak while you sit on them ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Sweet chair…$600 though. I am a known cheap ass, but damn that sounds like a lot. Obviously absolutely nothing to base that on either. That chair does need some top notch upholstery.


----------



## jmartel

From what I looked up a few years ago, $600 wasn't even all that much for a professional upholsterer and real leather. Gotta remember that they need to get paid as well. That's why buying a leather Morris chair will set you back about $1500ish if you don't build one yourself.

Looking great, Dan. I sat it a reclining one at a store this weekend and now I need to find the hardware to do that when I make mine.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, that chair is great! Love the curves!

Current state of the knife.










Need to address some of the curves a bit more, then heat treat and then handle.


----------



## putty

Nice Todd, Did you use your new mill for that?


----------



## ToddJB

I did not. Old school.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks guys, it's a Stickly #336. A local upholsterer gave me a ball park figure. We shall see.


----------



## BillWhite

Todd, what file are you showing in the pic? Maybe a pic of the file only after ya take it out of the fixture….


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like an axe file Bill. I'll give you 3 guesses why they call it that ;-)

Nice filing rig Todd. I've often thought one would be handy. Unfortunately, I'm too lazy to make one and would be too lazy to use it if I had it. Knife is lookin' sharp! (see what I did there? ;-) )


----------



## ToddJB

Bill, it's an old Simmond's file. Double Cut. About 12" long.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks dang good Todd!


----------



## JayT

Looking good, Todd. The knife, not you. How thick do you leave the edge at this stage to be able to harden without warping?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

B&D Sawcat is one helluva circular saw. Straight lines are easy-peazy.


----------



## duckmilk

Sweet business card holder, and a sweet Morris chair, and a sweet knife!

Old files in good shape are hard to find. Todays files get used up too soon, then you make them into other tools.

Smitty's working with plywood and using a tailed saw?? Oh my!

Re: skill saws, when my old one died, I bought a Porter Cable left-handed one cause I was tired of leaning over the saw to see where my cut started. I'm right-handed and I love this one. I can see the blade and the guide at the same time when making a cut. It does throw out stray shavings so I keep a pair of safety glasses in the case with it.


----------



## bandit571

Rumour has it…that this was made by SKIL, and sold as..


















Needs a new blade….Estate Sale find..$20….happen to have a brand new blade for it, may change blades and see how it runs…


----------



## 489tad

Todd I like that file set up. Can you put a stone on that rig for after heat treat?


----------



## duckmilk

I would do the sharpening by hand, like sharpening chisels and plane blades.

Bandit, maybe get a blade with more teeth.


----------



## HokieKen

There are commercial versions of Todd's rig that come with a set of diamond hones Dan. The affordable versions have crap plates though. The rub with a shop made version with stones is that if all your stones aren't the same thickness, your angle varies. FWIW, I'm a fan of the Lansky system for smaller blades and the Duckmilk method for bigger ones.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, the jig is a copy of Aaron Gough's system. Great knife maker. Lots of YouTube videos. You could do stones, but it's really designed for the main grind bevel.

Kenny is right, the Lansky system is the exact same idea just one a smaller scale, and is what I will use to get my edges defined. Probably finish by hand.

JayT, I'll get a pic of the edge for you.


----------



## MSquared

From what I'm gathering here and on different threads around here, I'm feeling better about my old 70's B&D CS that's (oddly?) been serving me well!


----------



## ToddJB

About a 32nd


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, there's nothing wrong with an old circular saw. I've got old and new, but and small, by my last count 23 of them including three in mid-restoration. I really should get them all together for a picture.

Todd, the blade looks great, how thick will the whole knife be at the scales?


----------



## bandit571

> I would do the sharpening by hand, like sharpening chisels and plane blades.
> 
> Bandit, maybe get a blade with more teeth.
> 
> - duckmilk


Old blade was missing 2 out of 18 teeth…..just installed a brand new 24 tooth blade…will see how it goes…


----------



## MSquared

Yeti,
23?!! Whoa! I'd like to see that picture!  As for mine, a straight edge, clean carbide blade of choice, clamped down, cuts true.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes. I'm still alive. That will be all.

Edit: sweet knife todd. You should help me put together the summer 2019 prison shank swap


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> From what I m gathering here and on different threads around here, I m feeling better about my old 70 s B&D CS that s (oddly?) been serving me well!
> 
> - MSquared


My Sawcat is a quality saw; a late eighties/early 90s tool that a builder buddy swore by. Thick alum. Footplate, holds settings,quiet, smooth, i love it, b&d had it's moments.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti,
> 23?!! Whoa! I d like to see that picture!  As for mine, a straight edge, clean carbide blade of choice, clamped down, cuts true.
> 
> - MSquared


It'll happen, the garage is still a mess and a proper working display where I can grab any one of them and go is in order, the plans are set, time to execute is in short order.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been looking for a beefy worm drive Skil for a while Yeti. Ain't got a spare one of them do ya?


----------



## summerfi

No wonder I've been cold for the past 6 weeks.
Montana just endured one of the nation's most exceptional cold spells on record


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, I think I'll stick with the rain here. Can't say I miss the sub zero weather.


----------



## HokieKen

I wish we could give you our rain Kev. Our record was 58" set in 1947. Last year we got 62" and this year's starting off on the same path. I'm about friggin' sick of it.


----------



## ToddJB

Not what I want to hear, Kenny!

The Mrs and I are doing our finalized scouting trip to Asheville area April 25-28. Hopefully, we're on the "May flowers" side of the old saying


----------



## HokieKen

I hope you are too Todd. I don't think the exceptionally high rainfall extended that far south anyway. Even if it did, I think Asheville has the highest density of craft breweries per capita. So who really cares? ;-)

If you drive about an hour east to Hickory and visit West Penn Hardwoods, I think you'll realize you have to stay. A couple hundred thousand square feet of nothing but exotic and domestic woods in every shape and size imaginable is really something to behold.

If you drive about 4 hours north and east, you'll be near me. Which, let's face it, is what everyone strives for.


----------



## jmartel

You could also go west and have some fun in Ballplay, TN


----------



## theoldfart

Latest restoration project










Should be a few years!


----------



## HokieKen

That's sweet Kev. What's that car off of?


----------



## theoldfart

I'm not sure yet. It was built in St. Louis, it's narrow gauge, and last was used as a restaurant. They butchered it, took off the trucks and cut a few openings. I'm working on the interior trim(Oak) and the exterior sheathing(T&G).

http://www.ncngrrmuseum.org/home.html


----------



## ToddJB

??? How did you get that gig, Kev?


----------



## theoldfart

The museum is in the next town over. We went there with our grandkids a few times. When they had an open house for potential volunteers I signed up. I made a couple of replacement T&G boards to show them it could be done. The exterior will be relatively easy, the interior not so much. A lot more detail and carvings. The carvings are going to a 3D printer since we need quite a few. I need to recreate some crown molding and vertical sash trim. They are rebuilding a steam locomotive next to the passenger car. Pretty cool place and people over all, looking forward to it.


----------



## HokieKen

Steam Locos are badass. If that one has a Sander system that needs attention, hollar at me  The company I work for was founded on making sanders and we still build them the same way we did in 1910. Literally the design has not changed in over a century and they are still put on every new locomotive built today.

Are they going to run the loco or will it be strictly a show piece Kev?


----------



## theoldfart

It will be run. It was at Universal Studios for years, they had a propane burner run it, didn't work! So the shop is changing out the boiler for a working steam unit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on JKitchen.
Nice Stef.
That is a gorgeous Morris!!
So very cool of you Kev.

I'm a fan of bankers and their variety of skill.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I made a couple of replacement T&G boards to show them it could be done.
> 
> - theoldfart


What a curious thing to doubt!


----------



## HokieKen

> It will be run. It was at Universal Studios for years, they had a propane burner run it, didn t work! So the shop is changing out the boiler for a working steam unit.
> 
> - theoldfart


I can't imagine propane running hot enough to power a steam loco. Good ol' fossil fuels for the win! ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Got sent home from work. Denver is under a Bombcycone. Which apparently is a ridiculous name for an ish ton of snow and wind. Power has been flickering all day.

Last night got the blade ready to be handled.

Pre-heat treatment









Post- heat treatment









Cleaned and cold blued









Prep'ed for glue up


----------



## HokieKen

Looks great Todd! Funny, two of my most common work surfaces are those blue towels and flat rate boxes ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

We'll see how she comes out. Sheath will be next up. Wedding is the 23rd.


----------



## HokieKen

23rd? What's the rush man? Since when do you finish something more than 24 before it's due? You need to slow down man, you're freaking me out!


----------



## theoldfart

> I made a couple of replacement T&G boards to show them it could be done.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> I should have said "to show them I could reproduce the originals"
> What a curious thing to doubt!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## ToddJB

I am a man of consistently just barely hitting deadlines


----------



## MSquared

Kevin; That is an super way cool project!! Keep the progress pics coming!


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with Marty Kev. I woudn't complain if you did a blog series on fixing that thing up. A bonus pic here and there of the progress on the loco might help me sleep better too ;-)

How are you doing the T&G boards? Killing electrons or using a plane(s)?


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, I set up both of my combo planes to save switching cutters.










The 405 0n the right for tongue and the 45 on the left for Groove.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I figured Kev. Awesome


----------



## JayT

Kevin, that's awesome to help them out and get some woodworking in at the same time.

Knife's gonna be killer, Todd. Hopefully not literally.


----------



## Mosquito

"Both" Kevin? You only have one? What if you wanted to have a bead on the T&G?! You need more ;-)

Also, that sounds awesome on the resto project. Now that you've mastered the youtube video thing, I want coverage of resto projects


----------



## 489tad

Strong work Kev! Wow, the blogs you can write.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Coulda used a No. 49 and had only one plane, Mos.
.
.
.
I know, sacrilege!


----------



## theoldfart

Looking embarrassed as he realizes he has a 48, the newbie hangs his head in shame.

I did check my woodie match planes but they were all too big.


----------



## ToddJB

Just need to sharpen and sheath.


----------



## rad457

That be one fine looking Blade! Your hands look a lot like mine before I started to use Latex gloves!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that's a great looking knife! I'm sure the recipient will be extremely appreciative. Do you have a game plan for Asheville yet as to where and what to do or are you just shooting from the hip on your upcoming trip?

TOF, awesome working on trains. I the bowels of the mistake on the lake I took my older boys to a semi-annual tour of the Midwest Railway Preservation Society's open house and it was very cool, they have an ancient round house several finished projects and several projects in progress. They were having issues with updating some of the older 250VDC equipment to modern 480VAC with of it much needing to be variable speed. I was chatting with one of the volunteers that worked for GM (very close) and after he found out about my experience with more or less exactly what they were trying to accomplish, he really, really wanted me to volunteer. I really wanted to as well but with small kids that constantly need my attention and more of a commute to a less desirable area that I was comfortable making on a regular basis, it wouldn't have worked out. While I do miss some aspects of being near an older industrial mecca (particularly when hunting old iron) I certainly don't miss the miserable weather, obscene taxes and non-existent road maintenance.
https://www.midwestrailway.org/


----------



## HokieKen

That's spectaculous Schmoopy. Nice design and nice execution man!


----------



## jmartel

Nice work, Todd. I'd play knifey-spoony with that any time.


----------



## bandit571

"Blunt the knives, bend the forks…smash the bottles, and burn the corks" sort of thing…


----------



## woodcox

Nice, Todd. I like the teeth in the back there.

Stef, which beader do you have?


----------



## Mosquito

So who wants to have a party? I'll cook if you run the vac or the transfer pump…





































About 15 galons with the wet vac every half hour…. then go outside, fire up the transfer pump, try to pull as much away from the house as I can, repeat… And the wife just took off for San Diego this morning


----------



## HokieKen

Well Mos' look on the bright side. That must mean the temperature got above freezing!

Seriously that sucks man. Sorry. I hate dealing with water when it's where I don't want it to be. Especially if there's carpet involved. If it were me, I'd probably have the carpet gone and vinyl down before the wife got back home ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got the Veritas beader Woody. Ive only used it once or twice but it gets the job done for sure. I bought the extra pack of profiles as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes!

Mos, what happened?

Yeti, I think we're sold on Black Mountain or Wanyesville, so we'll be focusing attention there. We're going to be visiting schools and we'll also get a realitor to show us around both areas. Plan currently is to figure out which location specifically, put house the market here, find someplace in defined location to rent, then be on the hunt for either a house to buy that fits the mold of what we want, or if we don't find that, find a house to buy that can be an eventual rental after we build. But the main goal in all of that is to stay in the school district. So this trip is really about narrowing down the geographics so we aren't bouncing the kids around too much.


----------



## bigblockyeti

One of the things were researching is being able to keep the kids in their current school system if/when we move to our property after building. At only ~12 minutes from their current school if one of us had to drive them to and fro daily it wouldn't be the end of the world but the bus we've already paid for is always going to be my first choice. The folks behind us moved into their house in November (a month before us) and were able to keep their kids in the previous school system (within the same county) as before. I was told specifically that the county districts do not have open enrollment but there may be a loop-hole that I'm currently unaware of.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Waynesville is only a little over an hour from the tail of the dragon. You might want to invest in a bike again!


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, about 36" of snow on the ground, and in 3 days temps went from below freezing to 40's and raining, so lots of water everywhere (to get to the shop I have to wade through about 5" of water at the moment). Fighting on all fronts, transfer pump outside where it puddles to move the water away, wet vac inside to suck up as much as I can where it's carpet, mainly to keep it from spreading further into other areas of the basement (where I'd have to move more stuff…). In the utility room, I just said "ef it, there's a drain, let it run". One spot in the wall was spitting water out to the point where it was landing an inch from the foundation wall. Going to starts getting below freezing again tonight, and continue to go above during the day and below during the night, so we'll see what happens.

I've shoveled a bunch of paths through the snow to help get the water flowing (it goes to the side of the house where it them eventually flows into the street). I'm pretty dang tired, and it's only been 11 hours :S

Right now, I'm kind of thinking about just tearing up the carpet, and letting it run through to the drain in the utility/laundy room. It's already trying to do that anyway…


----------



## ToddJB

That sounds awful, Mos. I'm sorry, man. Is this very abnormal for your area? I assumed homes up north were built to deal with such situations.


----------



## Mosquito

This is the first time we've had an issue with it in 5 years. Many are, but some aren't as much due to grade of yard, depth of basement, etc. I don't know what this house ever had done for water proofing, but either way it's likely original when it was build, so probably compromised… Looks like our summer may be eaten up with redoing basement, and having some waterproofing done… Do you suppose if I pay for things ON the house the bank would let a few mortgage payments slide? lol


----------



## woodcox

Damn mos, that sucks. I was thinking it could be worse if it involved plumbing, at least you could shut that off. Maybe get all the down spouts away from the foundation while you are at it.

Thanks stef. Debating on making or buying one. I only need one little bead for Jon's joint stool. I also would like a small plow plane too that will bead. My router plane gets more use as a plow than it ought to.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Do you suppose if I pay for things ON the house the bank would let a few mortgage payments slide? lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Let the basement flood then have insurance pay for everything that needs to be fixed. Pro tip: Put stuff in the basement that's valuable that you don't need/want or might have buyer's remorse about. Cha Ching!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I like it Yeti. We're probably going to be looking into the insurnce part, and see what they cover. I've managed to get most stuff up stairs that wasn't on an elevated shelving unit or table, or wheels. Shrink wrapped ssome stuff like the feet on the guest bed, the night stand, etc, and got some plastic blocks under the entertainment center, otherwise I think I've got most everything else taken care of that I care of. My Fitbit says 22k steps adn 278 minutes of exercise, and boy does it feel like it…

Yeah Woodcox, a plumbing issue, apart from a backed up/broken floor drain, would have likely been more desirable, as like you said, I could just shut off the water and get it fixed. But, chances are there would have been even more damage from that, like ceilings, and potentially more water. I'm just glad I noticed last night, and was more prepared to hit it this morning. But, been going at it since 6am, and it's now 11:30, so I'm going to do one more round of vacuuming and scurry off to bed to do it again tomorrow, probably


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember when we bought our last house in November of 09' and during the melt/rain of spring 10' I was freaking out as I was at work, near the Cuyahoga river and everything was flooding. While I was trying to get all of our equipment (along with several others) to higher ground, all I could think about was my basement at home especially since we had no sump pump. I finally got ahold of the neighbor and it was his brother-in-law that built the house, he offered great relief when telling me he had seen worse flooding and that my basement would be completely safe. The creek next door typically trickled with about what you could get out of four garden hoses but it was raging 5' deep whitewater that went from 16" wide to 20' wide. Just another reason I'm glad to be gone from that kind of weather hopefully forever!


----------



## JayT

Mos, that is definitely no fun.

At least my "shop" for the next couple of weeks is dry.









Last room on the top two floors ro pull carpet and redo floors. Pretty straight forward, except that this round includes the stairs up to the second floor.


----------



## JayT

I'm not a flooring expert, but pretty sure this is not the correct way to lay hardwood flooring on stairs.










I can just see the guys doing this job. "Hey Fred, you know all those little pieces we cut off when doing the bedrooms? I've got a great idea for how to use them."


----------



## Mosquito

haha Jay, that doesn't even LOOK right. Wood looks in decent shape though, with a good sanding/refinish.

Yeti, yeah, we've always had our concerns with the two bedrooms, because one we knew had some previous mold issues, and if one of the rooms had anything leaned up tight against the wall it would mold, so I'm not at all surprised, we just never had THIS issue before. We wanted to redo at least the one room because if it, but we were hoping to push that out another year or two lol


----------



## Mosquito

Update from my end, after vacuuming up to 30+ gallons of water per hour out of one bedroom on Thursday, and pumping probably close to 100 gallons of water away from the house, digging out probably somewhere around 150 cubic feet of snow and slush to make paths for water to flow faster, and moving almost everything up out of the basement that I could, I sucked up probably around 300+ gallons of water with the shop vac with the number of times we were emptying it.

Yesterday my brother and his girlfriend came up in the afternoon since they both had the day off to help out. They helped vacuum both effected bedrooms and the hallway 4 times in the afternoon, plus the one time I did it in the morning, and we only came up with maybe 10-12 gallons of water total, and my brother helped shovel more snow away from one side of the house, and I cleared more snow for water to move, the water level in the back yard has dropped about 5" from where it was Thursday morning. My parents came down and helped do one more round of vacuuming last night with shop vac and carpet cleaner (just for sucking up water). They stayed the night and went down to see one of my cousin's to take her out for lunch (she's in a group home), but so far today everything just feels damp, but not wet. Been running fans and dehumidifiers since the water slowed way down Thursday night.

Temps are only supposed to get up to 32-33 today, so it for now I'm doing alright, and just working to do what I can to prevent it from happening when it starts getting into the 40's again next week. Right now no rain forecasted, so I hope we're good…

All in all, though it's not fun, enjoyable, or good, it could be worse, we didn't lose any stuff, just the flooring, trim, etc damage. Thankful it wasn't worse, and glad I had friends and family that were able to help out, especially on Thursday when it was a constant thing.


----------



## Brit

Nice work Mos and family. Water ingress is a real ball ache. Hope you've seen the worst of it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Mos that sounds like it turned into a real PITA beyond what you were dealing with initially. Have you considered one of those pumps that empties the vacuum while you continue to run it? Sounds like it would have been perfect for the problem you were experiencing. Hauling 12-16 gallons of water up the stairs at a time can get old quick, I've had to do that once before and hopefully never again. Something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-Genuine-Connect-Accessory-Vacuums/dp/B0026RHAXU/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=shop+vac+pump&qid=1552759344&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## Mosquito

The vac I had actually did have such a pump, but it was an "on or off" type thing, and with how quickly it emptied the vac the couple of times I did use it, that sucker moved a lot of water lol It would have greatly out paced the shop vac (it would empty a 16 gallon vac in about 30 seconds). I actually didn't have to bring it up any stairs, I would just bring it over and dump it out the inlet (taking the hose off), and into the toilet. Didn't have to worry about cat hair, carpet fibers, sand, etc clogging up the screens in the sink or bathtub that way. Plus, you could dump the whole thing pretty quickly as it would just "flush" the toilet, and the bowl was the right height to just tip the vac up into it as the inlet just cleared the rim


----------



## jmartel

Face frames are painted and the first clearcoat is drying. It's darker in person, but it's basically a pistachio green. I figured that color would do well in a 50's house. I love how smooth of a finish you can get by spraying. Cabinets will be sprayed tomorrow. I might run out of clearcoat though so I don't know if I'll be able to get the cabinets completely finished tomorrow.










Also have a 14lb brisket resting now after smoking since about 6:45am. Got the first of 2 batches of cheez-its on the smoker now while I'm waiting to eat.


----------



## bigblockyeti

As good a deal as the pump on the vac would be, being able to dump it in the toilet would still be quicker. I thought you were having to hump a full vac up the stairs every time it needed to be dumped, that would get old real quick!


----------



## Mosquito

If it came down to that, I might just let it flood lol


----------



## jmartel

Sucks, Mos. I used to help my dad out when he had a business doing the fire/flood restoration stuff. That ish is no fun to do deal with.

Here's a better idea on what the color looks like when finished.










Going to go with walnut drawer pulls to match the flooring in the house. Messed up a face frame today, so I gotta remake a tall one for the pantry cabinet. The boxes themselves are being painted today.

Also photo of the above brisket. Might be my best one yet. No wrapping, done in about 9 hours.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice on both accounts jmart.

Couple more biz card holders. Lacewood and the gnarliest chunk of white oak ive ever used. Id change my process if i ever do it again. Finish is less than stellar on this batch.


----------



## theoldfart

Very nice Stef.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've got a little lacewood laying around, those look good enough I just might steal your pattern, a little ebony in the middle should look perfect.


----------



## jmartel

Boxes all have paint that need it. Need to attach some face frames and remake the one that got messed up. Drawer slide hardware should be here mid-week. Then I'll start cranking out some drawer boxes and a couple pairs of doors.










Side note, if anyone wants to spray finishes and doesn't want to deal with an air compressor, the gun I bought is super nice.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071X9FZ7R/

Sprays down real nice and is pretty easy to clean up. I might pick up another one and keep one as a dedicated water based finish and one for oil based.


----------



## Mosquito

Brisket looks delicious, and the cabinets are coming along nicely. Thanks for the tip on the spray gun. We might be looking at tearing down and redoing the drywall in the two basement bedrooms so we can do some water-proofing reinsulating, and in one room remove some paneling, so that might be something I look into in the future for painting the new walls


----------



## ToddJB

Those cabinets look great.

Stef, I like the card holders. Getting a jump on Christmas presents?


----------



## chrisstef

Ha. I had a pile of scrap out in the shop and just started making them. I needed a small project to get back going. These are what i ended up with.


----------



## jmartel

Took the day off work and went out skiing. Of course it was 50 deg at the mountain today, so it was a slushy mess. Still didn't do too bad for not going in 2 years.


----------



## ToddJB

Sheath - check

Now only a sharpen is left.



















Sewing skillz wouldn't pay the bill - yet


----------



## HokieKen

Nice leather work Todd! You're gonna have a helluva time sharpening it though. Leather doesn't take an edge well at all.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that looks great. I played around with leather work a little while I was in Scouts (quite a while ago). Since, I buy Kydex whenever on sale usually off Amazon for my sheathing needs, it doesn't have nearly the soul as the tanned skin from a dead cow.


----------



## 489tad

Todd that looks great.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks fellers. Third real attempt at anything leather working related. I like it. Surprisingly good fit too. I tried to shake it super hard to get it to fall out and it didn't, but easily removes when you want it to. I'm sure it'll loosen up over time and would be better served with a snap strap or something, but whatever…


----------



## jmartel

I think this makes Todd a leather daddy now.


----------



## HokieKen

He can't respond right now Jmart


----------



## mochoa

> Sheath - check
> 
> Now only a sharpen is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing skillz wouldn t pay the bill - yet
> 
> - ToddJB


That thing is sexy! nice job.


----------



## mochoa

> Update from my end, after vacuuming up to 30+ gallons of water per hour out of one bedroom on Thursday, and pumping probably close to 100 gallons of water away from the house, digging out probably somewhere around 150 cubic feet of snow and slush to make paths for water to flow faster, and moving almost everything up out of the basement that I could, I sucked up probably around 300+ gallons of water with the shop vac with the number of times we were emptying it.
> 
> Yesterday my brother and his girlfriend came up in the afternoon since they both had the day off to help out. They helped vacuum both effected bedrooms and the hallway 4 times in the afternoon, plus the one time I did it in the morning, and we only came up with maybe 10-12 gallons of water total, and my brother helped shovel more snow away from one side of the house, and I cleared more snow for water to move, the water level in the back yard has dropped about 5" from where it was Thursday morning. My parents came down and helped do one more round of vacuuming last night with shop vac and carpet cleaner (just for sucking up water). They stayed the night and went down to see one of my cousin s to take her out for lunch (she s in a group home), but so far today everything just feels damp, but not wet. Been running fans and dehumidifiers since the water slowed way down Thursday night.
> 
> Temps are only supposed to get up to 32-33 today, so it for now I m doing alright, and just working to do what I can to prevent it from happening when it starts getting into the 40 s again next week. Right now no rain forecasted, so I hope we re good…
> 
> All in all, though it s not fun, enjoyable, or good, it could be worse, we didn t lose any stuff, just the flooring, trim, etc damage. Thankful it wasn t worse, and glad I had friends and family that were able to help out, especially on Thursday when it was a constant thing.
> 
> - Mosquito


Sorry to hear that Mos, sounds like a nightmare, you are blessed to have family to help you get through it. Good luck with that!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Maur, also, hi.


----------



## ToddJB

Finally posted this thing, realizing I'm five or six major projects behind.


----------



## MSquared

Late to comment, but Jmartel, looks like you can whip up a Brisket like nobodies business! Pro bark and smoke ring there … I'm drooling. Weather's finally breaking here and gotta get one of the smokers crankin'!


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, hope the deluge is over.

We are making progress on the RR car restore. It is in terrible shape. Just finished rebuilding the side frame.










Also had a small mishap while moving the steam engine that is having a boiler replaced.









Incredibly the guys had it back on the track in just a few hours.









With the boiler removed and on its way beck into the shop


----------



## woodcox

Nice work, stef. Our Patrick Bateman scenarios will flourish with those.

Easy Fart. You can't just throw em' around like that. Back on track it looks like.

Peg day. With 24 of them needed, the dowel is chucked in a drill for sharpening. I didn't want it to take a day. 









Nice sheath, Todd.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin this is interesting. I like the patched in joint(?). Are you restricted on what materials you use for restoration?


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, they try to keep the appearance of the original but it's hard. The car passed through a few RR's before being sold and converted to a restaurant. The trucks were removed, the iron truss work, integral to the structural strength of the car, was cut off, a door was cut through the side, and rot and decay also took their toll. The car will not be used as rolling stock so no need to return it to its original functionality. 
We are using epoxy based fillers to pack out the frame when there is sufficient original wood left. We are going to use the same exterior woods and we are duplicating the oak trim on the interior.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Kevin,

that sounds like a project worthy of its own blog


----------



## HokieKen

Well sure they did Kev. All they had to do was pick that thing up and sit it back on there ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Used to be, there was a device hanging from every locomotive tender….called a re-railer frog. You set it onto the rails, one per side…then back up, or pull forward, and the frog would guide the wheels up and back onto the rails…









Grandpa Lou, about 1905…tall fellow on the right front…


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, the engine derailed right at the frog. They do have rerailers, just couldn't get them into the right place.


----------



## MSquared

Pretty much everything Rail Road, to me, is very fascinating. Incredibly interesting history and encompasses so many facets of engineering and craftsmanship. Kudos to Kevin for lending his skilled hands to the preservation of part of it!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dad came up to help me yesterday and we made pretty good progress on shelving one wall in the garage. Way too much time was spent just hauling my crap into the driveway so we'd have somewhere to work then having to haul it all back in and start putting it on the new shelves as dusk arrived. It's going to be tough even with all the shelving I have planned to fit everything in a three car garage smaller than my former two car garage and no shed or dedicated shop like I had previously. I really need to look more into building a shed sooner than later. I don't have any before pictures of this part of the garage but you'll have to take my word on it, it was much, much worse!


----------



## ToddJB

Solid progress, Yeti


----------



## ShaneA

Serious Circular Saw action Yeti. Very nice.

Agreed on more information and pics of the loco restore.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Solid progress, Yeti
> 
> - ToddJB


Solid yes, but depressing at the same time as I was hauling everything back into the garage and it still looked way too full. I know I have too much crap but at least having my crap organized will help.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, I figure this thread is the most densely populated with old machine guys so here goes…

I never knew there was such a thing as a Unidrill until today. But now I know and I've seen one and I want it. Problem is, I have no real good reason for wanting it, definitely don't need it and it'll cost me 1/2 a day to go get it. This is assuming it goes under my bid limit.

Here it is:









You've got 2 hours to talk me out of it! Or into it 

Appreciate any info. There ain't much on the interwebs…


----------



## bigblockyeti

It looks cool, it looks capable, something new and comparable is probably well over $1500 from overseas. How many of use would have anything cool in the garage/shop if we actually needed it, need can never be entered into the equation. The only time need ever needs to be mentioned is when wives doubting the aforementioned need come into the equation, then it's BS'n time!


----------



## HokieKen

I know right Yeti! It's like a knee mill and a radial drill press had a baby . I almost think I need it just because nobody else has one.

I did find that Delta has zero documentation, parts lists or parts available for it. And there's no opportunity to go check it out before bidding so it's a little risky.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's too bad you can't find any documentation. When I used to fix wood working machinery and power tools I had old books from Delta, Rockwell, Powermatic, Milwaukee, Bosch, Makita, Senco, Bostitch, Porter Cable & Paslode. Some of the older books had exploded views of models that I could find no where else. Regrettably they didn't make the cut when I moved and all but a few old Milwaukee sales catalogs ended up in the recycling bin.


----------



## HokieKen

I may be able to find it online Yeti. I just read an account of someone on vintagemachinery calling Delta and them not having anything. Of course, if it ain't on vintagemachinery, I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, if someone there doesn't have it likely no one will.


----------



## HokieKen

Well someone less cheap than me liked it more than me. C'est la vei.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What'd end up going for?


----------



## HokieKen

$210


----------



## Tugboater78

Finally feel like some progress and heading on the downside… good thing cause… uhh im beyond broke. Had to hire another (amish/mennonite) contractor to fix and finish what i had already paid the old sob gc to do.




























Insulation in walls and crawlspaces should be done today, drywall goes in soon, still have a bit of wiring to do. (3 hallways worth of 3/4way switches , all partially overlapping). But my electrition took off for a few weeks to ride a towboat, he is so worthless.

If i can dig them out, ill probably be offloading most of my overlapping handplanes to the highest bidder as i seriously need some extra cash. More on that later if any may be interested.
Oh and my little one melts the stress away, if only temporarily.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait a minute, you already paid the other contractor and you had to now hire a different one to fix/finish what the first guy had already been paid for? Sounds like knee breakin time.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, I'm sorry. I can't stand this sort of ish. I'm getting worked up just thinking about your situation.

Glad you get a bit of relief with the little lady.


----------



## HokieKen

Hate that mess Tug. I'm with Yeti. Somebody needs to take that fella camping.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Wait a minute, you already paid the other contractor and you had to now hire a different one to fix/finish what the first guy had already been paid for? Sounds like knee breakin time.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, we tried to get him back on site to fix/finish the piss poor job he had done and kept blowing us off. 
An example of the ******************** spewing from his mouth after multiple times telling him our brand new french doors off our kitchen are leaking. (Outside the doorjams) "oh french doors arw notorious for that, nothing i can do" 
Ill be taking all the outside trim off when i get home and im sure ill find it was shoddily installed flashing or something like that. I can see between jams and the frame the vinyl jchannel for the siding, and at the right angle, outside
My trust in people has taken a serious blow, and due to subtle wording in contracts or lack of wording, and us missing the fine points by trusting his bluster, we have very little to go after him with legally.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh man, I think knee busting might be too lenient for that character, he needs one of these.


----------



## jmartel

Tug, I think you need to bring back the tradition of Keel Hauling with them. Make sure you do it when you got the barges attached to the front for extra effect.


----------



## jmartel

Got to crawl around a hybrid vehicle yesterday. This one is no slouch, though. 6500hp.










2 mains with direct shafts to the z-drives, and 3 generators hooked up to auxiliary motors on the back end of the drives.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How much power are the electric motors making? Can the primary diesel for each drive be quickly decoupled in the event of a failure to run on electric only for that particular drive?


----------



## jmartel

I think the mains are somewhere in the 2000-2200hp range each, so about that much leftover for the electric motors to pick up. So, 1000hp each? Can be run in generator/drive only for puttering around the harbor, mains only for most transiting, and both for when you need to throw some boats around.










That's an earlier variant of the boat. The one I was on has some slight changes, mostly just the hybrid system.

There was another one I was working on earlier this year that was going to be 100% diesel-electric, so no shaft drive at all. Not sure if that's going to be built or not though.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Got to crawl around a hybrid vehicle yesterday. This one is no slouch, though. 6500hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mains with direct shafts to the z-drives, and 3 generators hooked up to auxiliary motors on the back end of the drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Just 6500? Though with zdrive, gotta be manuverable as hell. My boat only 3600 :/

Whole nother purpose/use for those tugs though, if i ever get around to getting masters licence I think id like to run one of those tugs, i think it would be interesting… kinda picture a cowboy on his horse wrangling ships and barges instead of cattle.

What kinda mains they running, looks like you just have pics of the gensets. Cat? 
We run EMD16s on ours but i cant imagine they using those monsters. Cummins gensets on here as well


----------



## jmartel

CAT 3516Bs. Going with the hybrid drive system meant they didn't have to use the C32's instead. This size rug is kind of in between available tier 4 engines. Just the 3516's isn't enough power, but C32's or GE12V250's are way too much. Those would have made it an 8500-9000hp tug.


----------



## bigblockyeti

8500-9000hp sounds about right, that'll help us all get our Chinese crap ordered from Amazon off the boat and on rail and trucks that much quicker.


----------



## HokieKen

What the hell is Auburn doing JayT??


----------



## JayT

Shooting lights out and taking advantage of some piss poor defense.

As big of a KU fan as i am, I knew this team wasn't going very far. For whatever reason, they don't have the toughness and defensive tenacity typical of Bill Self coached teams. Good news is they shouldn't lose anyone, so maybe can learn some toughness by next year.


----------



## HokieKen

They really were shooting the lights out. That run in the first half was one of those that's hard to defend for anyone. They just couldn't miss.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I finished the shelving for the side of the garage and packed the shelves with everything I could to get more crap off the ground. Working in the right direction but the remaining crap seems to just disperse still taking up the same floor space, I need to get on a shed build ASAP. I did get a little creative with the circular saws, I know someone from a while ago wanted to see them, there's 20 there, the other three are disassembled or elsewhere.


----------



## Andybb

Nice setup. Maybe I missed it somewhere in the previous 10K posts, but 20+ circular saws? Gotta ask why.


----------



## rad457

> Nice setup. Maybe I missed it somewhere in the previous 10K posts, but 20+ circular saws? Gotta ask why.
> 
> - Andybb


Some people collect Planes, some people collect Chisels, some people collect Wood, some people collect


> ?


?? 
Some people have very understanding Wifes? (perhaps not mine)


----------



## Andybb

LOL. I get that but just wondering if it's a collection thing or if each has a different use. Don't imagine all of the blades are different. I can collect multiple versions of small stuff and hand tools that might go unnoticed but the Mrs. would definitely raise the people's eyebrow on a wall of circular saws.


----------



## jmartel

> some people collect
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> - Andre
Click to expand...

It's called Hentai, and it's art.


----------



## Brit

Yeti - You're allowed to keep one big one and one small one. The rest have to go. Don't let me tell you again. LOL.


----------



## theoldfart

Sheesh, and people say I have a saw problem. I bow to the master accumulator.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Nice setup. Maybe I missed it somewhere in the previous 10K posts, but 20+ circular saws? Gotta ask why.
> 
> - Andybb


 My first guess was that there weren't any blade wrenches.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My first guess was that there weren t any blade wrenches.
> 
> - Kent


Thank you, I was running out of excuses as to why I would need more, now I have one. In all honesty, it's collecting. Some have different blades but not significantly so. All but two or three work and well but some are super heavy and wouldn't be good for using for more than a few cuts. I'm quite partial to blue label Skil tools and still have several to go if I want a respectable collection of those. Most I have acquired for little $$ and several times that many I have bought and sold for a profit, usually in need of some repair to be able to use again and some good ole fashioned arbitrage.


----------



## 489tad

We tried pizza in town today that wasn't too bad. I worked on my chair, getting close.

Yeti I think the wall of saws is pretty cool.


----------



## jmartel

Which one of you was this? I know we got some croc wearing dudes in here.


----------



## KentInOttawa

bigblockyeti,

It's now very clear why you started working on better storage. Carry on doing what you've been doing ;-)


----------



## smitdog

Those are the most epic crocs that I have ever seen…


----------



## JayT

Ooh, biker crocs. You need a pair, jmart.


----------



## HokieKen

You know they're special when you have to tether your Crocs to your pants.


----------



## woodcox

Yes, the tether up to the sprocket hike somehow completes it. I can't imagine them with out it. I would also beg to assume it started there but, was the cuff up there already or was he a little too generous with the presumptive slack needed and had to take it up on the go? Good eyes, Jmartel.

Nice yeti! I think I have the same yellow dewilt, lol. I like it a lot actually.

I can't wait to see that chair, Dan.

I finished Jon's joint stool the other day. Hickory with a cherry top. I used some forged nails to hold the seat down instead of pegs. Also, a mallet from the scraps for his manual training.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome WC! Been watching your progress on instagram. That's one cool bench )


----------



## DLK

*Questions.* 

Do you pre-soaked in oil new India and Arkansas slips stopes?
Can you soak in oil a lightly used stone or is this ill advised?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see any reason you can't soak them in oil Don. I don't soak mine but I apply oil when using.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Ken. Instructions for new bench stones is if they are not loaded with oil at the factory, then you should soak them over night in "honing oil". You still apply oil when using them.

I felt that my new India was very dry and although the people I bought it from said it was factory oil soaked I decided to soak it over night. It works so much better now. It did leave me with a ziplock bag of oil, so I thought I would soak all my possibly un-soaked stones. I don't think it can hurt. I soaked in 50/50 mineral oil and mineral spirits.

Maybe periodically one should clean and re-soak their stones?


----------



## DLK

My Andy inspired oil stone holder for the stone mentioned above:



















Hard maple, amber shellac, 3" by 8" by 1/2" medium India stone, and lots of sweat.

I will make 4 more, but not in hard maple.


----------



## TerryDowning

Yes you need to clean and flatten oil stones periodically.

Before I switched to diamond plates. I cleaned mine by scrubbing with and soaking in diesel overnight, then lapped flat on a concrete paver. Re-soak in light oil, use light oil each time. I use 3 in 1 oil for "honing" oil.


----------



## rad457

Was curious about having to clean Oil stones, I picked up some from Lee Valley,(Dan's Arkansas) they were pre soaked and flat! Came in okay wood box's but after using them for awhile have gone back to the Water stones.
Back on the shelf beside the Diamond plates.


----------



## DLK

I went from oilstones to sandpaper to diamond plates to work-sharp and now have returned to oilstones. There is just something that feels more authentic, satisfying and romantic about oilstones.


----------



## rad457

The Oil Stones are the quickest, cleanest but I seem to obtain a sharper edge on the W.S.? Which is very important in the production of fine wood shavings!


----------



## Mosquito

Well… 2 floors are now removed, but as soon as I ran into that black mastic and knowing the house was built in the 60's, had a couple of things tested for asbestos. 3 things came back positive for containing asbestos, including the black mastic, the white floor tiles, and some brown floor tiles under/around the lanoleum (which came back negative).










Pulled up all the cork floor (floating) in what was the kitchenette/mud room tonight, and will have to do the carpet in the 2nd bedroom next


----------



## Hammerthumb

Are you going to hire a remediation company Mos? Maybe Demo can give you a few pointers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Keep it wet and hold your breath, you'll be fine.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what she said.


----------



## jmartel

Sucks, Mos. I'm pretty sure the stick tile we have in our house is Asbestos as it's the right size for it, but I'm just leaving it be and putting flooring over it. Should be fine since it's not being disturbed.


----------



## DanKrager

I have stored my oil stones submerged in kerosene in a covered tin coffee can refreshed from time to time as it gets dirty and aged by evaporation. This has been my routine from the "beginning" some 60 years ago. It keeps the stones clean of debris and ready to cut quickly. It's messy unless you provide a "holder" that contains the runoff. Oil, even honing oil (which is mineral oil in one form or another) seems too heavy, even sticky by comparison. It seems like the cutting edge slides over the oily surface not fully reaching the abrasive, especially in the finer grits, say above 400.

To be honest, I thought when I bought them that diamond plates would be the end all solution, but I guess I didn't get sufficiently fine ones, even though i bought the finest grits available at the time. I still use oil (kerosene?) stones for the finest edges before honing and shaped ones for carving gouges. I supplement carving tool prep with pieces of fine grain wood that have been shaped with the gouge and abrasive rouge applied. While the set is not complete, there are at least two grades of abrasive for honing the final edges of each gouge shape. This helps preserve the original shape of the gouge without regard to width, so the number of honing surfaces is finite.

I use the Tormek water stone system on HSS M42 lathe tools that don't need the highly polished edges of carving tools. Yes, the grit is fine and finer, but only briefly honed on the leather wheels that the Tormek spins.

That's what works for me, both when I was "professional" and hobbyist.

Off to attend to tomato plants.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> Off to attend to tomato plants.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I started mine extra early this year. I'm thinking it might have been a mistake at this point though. They are starting to get unruly and have started putting out flowers that I've had to pinch off.

Also started a batch of pepper plants that I have been dealing with as well.


----------



## DLK

*Dan*, thanks for the insightful information. I glued mdf to pine and shaped using hollow molding planes the mfd to fit molding irons and gouges. I then applied abrasive rouge. I made 5 of each shape, for 4 grades of rouge and the 5-th for sandpaper.

The comment you make "Oil, even honing oil seems like the cutting edge slides over the oily surface not fully reaching the abrasive, especially in the finer grits, say above 400." is interesting and I will have to study that. But I think the trick may be to further thin the oil for higher grits.

I have just now cleaned up my Arkansas stones and oil loaded the hard stone. Maybe a mistake given what you write about honing oil above.

It seems opinions vary wildly on the subject of Oil stones.

-----------
As far as Tomato plants go. It has just reached 50℉ here. So a little to early. This week its rake yard debris into the street for city pickup. which is very strange for me. It is the first time I have lived in a city, since I was teenager.


----------



## Mosquito

Paul, that is currently the plan, if nothing else because I don't want to have to scrape off the tiles myself lol If the tiles weren't breaking up around the edges, I'd probably leave it


----------



## chrisstef

Tough part is that to get the mastic off you need to pull the subfloor. Thats if the mastic is hot. Youd never get a clean air clearance. My suggestion is if they want to pull the ply, cover it with 1/4" and lay flooring on that.

Each state is different though. You could likely remove it yourself as long as you kept it wet and packaged it properly.










Bbq board in progress.


----------



## chrisstef

If its on concrete your good on a complete removal.


----------



## jmartel

Using the kid's room as a growing setup. Tomatoes and artichokes on the bottom, peppers and the rest up on top.


----------



## MSquared

Boing!! Been so cold here, I wasn't even thinking about it ….Gotta get the crop started! Thanks JMartel!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Crops are looking good. My oldest did a science project with and without coffee ground amended soil, just dirt I dug out of the ground like a farmer would have, no fancy bagged dirt. The amended soil did yield about 40% more green bean sprouts and they were looking good. Then we left them outside and it frosted, time to start over.


----------



## ToddJB

> You could likely remove it yourself as long as you kept it wet and packaged it properly.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah, Mos, shouldn't have put so much effort into cleaning up all that water. Now you just have to start over. I'll pray for a plumbing issue to get you back in business.


----------



## Mosquito

> If its on concrete your good on a complete removal.
> 
> - chrisstef


It is indeed concrete, so they said they'd be doing a chemical removal followed by grinding the concrete to remove it all.

Todd, if it was a plumbing issue, I'd probably have lost a lot more stuff, but at the same time I'd be turning it over to insurance for sure lol


----------



## HokieKen

Been working on this build on and off for about 15 months. Home stretch now!


















Now I just gotta hope my Hokies can hang in and send the Blue Devils home!


----------



## Mikhail2400

Weed still illegal in GA. Bible belt rules I guess.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, that looks great man!


----------



## duckmilk

What size motor Kenny, and are you putting a vfd on it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop relaxation at hand.


----------



## bandit571

Bench is full….will have to wait a day..









Can't even work on the box's lid…









maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks exciting.


----------



## chrisstef

Git em kenny. A puckering rat face coach k is my favorite. Slimy lil weasel.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Todd. I'm pretty stoked . Have a couple of knoves that need makin' so I figured now was the time to get it done.

It's a 2 hp 3 ph motor Duck. I am gonna run it off a VFD with a remote panel. That'll let me enclose the VFD below the table to keep the dust out but still have speed and F/R control at the grinder.


----------



## chrisstef

Yanked some vinyl siding off the house, inside the porch, today with intentions of putting up shiplap. Found wood clapboard. Keepah!










Operation pimp my fuggin porch is in full swing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kenny, that looks like a very involved piece of engineering. What took you fifteen months I couldn't complete in 10 years. Congrats on the home stretch!


----------



## HokieKen

We can't blame coach K or anybody else in blue for that one Stef. That wasn't nothing but folding under pressure. Twice. They had a good season.

Duke can't keep surviving last second games though. I think UVA might have their number. I'm really not sure which one I like less.


----------



## HokieKen

Funny stef. I still have siding in my sunroom. Was gonna pull it down and put something else up but the wife liked it with the siding. I gotta admit it's grown on me too.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Smitty but many have gone before. Minimal engineering involved ;-). Just a lot of research


----------



## bandit571

Box in those clamps…5/16" thick Ash boards….corners are through dovetails..









Dry fitting…someday, I might get the hang of these things…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wood siding is an awesome find, Stef! Covered it with vinyl rather than paint. Very typical back in the day!


----------



## jmartel

Way more better than shiplap, Stef. Nice find.


----------



## JayT

Improvement


----------



## theoldfart

Very much so!
Nice


----------



## duckmilk

Nice shop pic Smitty.

Congrats of the find Stef. Sit back and reward yourself with a beer 

The KBAC 27 drive is compatible with 2hp motors and fully enclosed so it doesn't need to hide from the dust.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Jay!


----------



## ToddJB

Was it just those two steps?


----------



## JayT

> Was it just those two steps?
> 
> - ToddJB


Two steps, the hallway and two landings.










Still have to do nosing on the first landing.

The rest of the steps were pine, replacing with oak treads & risers. Tearing apart the steps is a pain because the person that built them put the tread in front of the riser and used about 12 nails on each one to hold them together.

The only way to get them off is to destroy the tread, pull the nails that were holding it down, then take off the riser. What should have been a couple hours is going to take at least twice that.


----------



## chrisstef

Doesnt look like as much fun as watching kentucky lose is, jayt. Comin out good though.


----------



## JayT

It's always a good day when Kentucky and Duke both lose on the same day. I'm rooting for an Auburn vs. Texas Tech final.


----------



## HokieKen

I know JayT. It's not often that I'm rooting for Auburn but, It'll be hell for me at work if UVA wins so GO AUBURN!

My belt grinder has actually ran successfully. Needs a couple of minor tweeks but she'll be eating steel soon )


----------



## DLK

Kenny, FYI you are supposed to chant *WAR EAGLE* not GO AUBURN.


----------



## HokieKen

My "rooting" for Auburn is strictly passive Don. I won't be chanting anything ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Almost done…..


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, that's dope man! Is the frame mostly aluminum? Did you go off some plans?


----------



## HokieKen

I made my own plans Todd. Based on other plans I found while researching. Frame is 1/4" wall Aluminum tubing with Aluminum plates binding everything at the major joints. The basic idea most closely resembles this guys build but I bolted Aluminum instead of welding steel and bought a D-plate/platen rather than making my own.


----------



## duckmilk

That is really cool Bandit!

For you guys that like to watch sports, watch this


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Feels like a Thursday in here…
.
.
But I got nothing to add. :-(


----------



## ToddJB

I'll contribute. The Mrs and I chatted with a realtor in NC last night. Ish is getting real. After 15 minutes of internet searching we found a few options that we'd be pretty interested in.


----------



## jmartel

Been busy studying for my professional engineering exam tomorrow. That's going to suck. Then I'll start taking a hammer to the kitchen Saturday morning. Off all next week to work on it and try to get it useable in a week. Then I gotta finish doing all the drawers and doors for the cabinets.


----------



## jmartel

Last post isn't showing up.

Edit: Good luck, Todd. My parents are saying that the NC market near Charlotte is pretty hot right now. They lost out on a house offer last week.


----------



## HokieKen

Come on over Todd! It's springtime and it's awesome over here 

Good luck on the PE jstudy. I really need to find some inkling of motivation to do that…


----------



## DLK

I just gave a lecture at ISU, it went pretty well.


----------



## woodcox

Good luck, Todd. That's a big jump.

Useable in a week should be no sweat, J. Enjoy your test.

I started a tool bench with a couple cabinets a few years ago. I tired of looking at all the wonky milled parts taking up space so I brought them down and started trying to make something of it again. A big pile of stress. I don't like this type of work.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I thought you were moving to 
Ohio?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes

Dan, we're from Ohio. Considered moving back, but after a couple of trips, we ultimately decided that though we want to be closer to the family for their eventual sake, we don't want to be that close. We moved across the country for a reason.

But last year we did a scoping trip to the Asheville area, it was great. So we're going back at the end of this month to nail down some specifics.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes

Dan, we're from Ohio. Considered moving back, but after a couple of trips, we ultimately decided that though we want to be closer to the family for their eventual sake, we don't want to be that close. We moved across the country for a reason.

But last year we did a scoping trip to the Asheville area, it was great. So we're going back at the end of this month to nail down some specifics.


----------



## ToddJB

Weird. Post disappeared.

We are from Ohio, and did consider going back there. But after a few visits, we realized that it would still be best for us to have some distance from family, but also be close enough for the inevitable need to for us to be in a drive from Ohio.

We made a trip out to NC last year as a scouting trip and it went awesome. So at the end of this month, we'll be going back to decide on how finale this really is.


----------



## 489tad

Got it not Ashville OH. Ok carry on.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Good to hear Todd! Are you still looking just west and just east of Asheville?


----------



## ToddJB

Black Mountain, Yeti.


----------



## bandit571

Pointing fingers, again?









Get the other end done tomorrow…









Giving this plane a workout..









WR #62….


----------



## jmartel

Pretty sure I failed that PE exam. Oh well. I'll find out in June if I have to retake it next year or not.

Gutted the kitchen today. Turns out the previous owners tried to wallpaper over brick/CMU's for some reason.

Before:









After:


----------



## woodcox

Still a party with frog tape tupperware and the microwave. Our son about took up half our pantry and almost an entire cupboard with all of his bubbas n stuff, so plan for that. I'd leave the wallpaper for the next guy to find too. Demo day. Check. Nah. You passed that ********************.

My man says about twenty words that we can make out so far and one of em is dude! when something isn't going just right for him. Today I believe he graduated from slaps to punches. He jabbed me perfectly twice in the chops in retribution. He was hot. So much fun seeing the difference in him compared to his sister at this age.


----------



## Mosquito

Well that escalated quickly… yesterday when I looked it was 2-3" Wednesday 3-5" Thursday… Good thing I haven't summarized the snow blower yet!










Nice progress on the kitchen J

Got some work done on the kitchenette in the basement… couldn't finish because there was one more section of mastic that was uncovered when they removed some lenolium that we're testing for asbestos, since it looks like the stuff we took out of the bedrooms…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Bench: Chaos.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh eff that Mos. All that snow in april can go on and get the hell on.

Bench bomb. Nice.

Got in a bunch of yard work this weekend. Lawns ready for weed n feed. Planting bed ready for stone and new plants. Porch ready for paint. Even Coached some tee ball.

Hammys are sore.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flooring in 'new' rent house. Push is on to get er done and occupied.


----------



## Mosquito

Obviously it's still a few days out, so who knows, but they just ratcheted it up another notch for Wednesday, so now looking at possibly 8-12 on both Wed and Thur. Last year we had a total of 26.4" of snow in April, where the average is 2.5" lol I sure hope we don't get anywhere near that, as I'm over snow and have my eyes set on cabin season already…


----------



## Mosquito

Lookin' good Smitty, I like the wall and floor color combinations. I've been pushing my wife for something similar when we do what will be the office downstairs


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx mos. need led lighting improvements next, then cabinet installation and measure for countrrtops.


----------



## putty

I just had some countertops installed through Home Depot Smitty. They had the best price I could find and they consider it as all labor so they didn't charge sales tax!!


----------



## ShaneA

Is that the same property Smitty that you posted pics of some time ago…but it was in a lot worse shape at the time?


----------



## KentInOttawa

I just got my dust collection system set up ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

That saw puts out some curly shavings!


----------



## Mosquito

A rip saw with teeth so wide they made shavings like that would be insane to use lol


----------



## DBDesigns

Jmartel,
Everyone thinks they failed the PE when they walk out. Even if you did, no shame in taking it more than once. What discipline? I'm civil. took the PE twice but I got lucky on the EIT and passed the first time.
Good luck and happy engineering.
Best regards,
Tim


----------



## bigblockyeti

More shop time today and I got all (I think) of my corded drills set up where I can grab which ever one I need. I still like the saw display I made but from a storage standpoint it's not very efficient as eight of them have cases that take up the same space whether the saw is in them or not.









I still have to figure out where I'm going to put my dust collector & associated duct work as well as where sheet goods storage will be.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, that's a big boy collector, not as passive as Kent's.

Are your drills just chucked onto cutoff nails?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah it works well but it's noisy so I kept the little 650cfm roll around just in case it's too loud. I drilled undersized holes in the frame and ran in machine screws as large as each drill would accept, zipped the hex heads off then filed a small chamfer so one of them doesn't bite me. I can leave the chucks just loose enough to be able to slide one off quickly but not risking a fall should I bump one passing by.


----------



## woodcox

Nice, yeti. An equally necessary Sawzall kit coming soon?

Turtle


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nah, I only have 5 (I think) sawzalls, but routers, that's a whole other story, I think I have almost 20 of those. I really need some rain free days to get everything out of the garage and start putting it where it needs to go for good.


----------



## 489tad

I've seen box turtles but never a bowl turtle.


----------



## jmartel

Ready to run wire, stuff with insulation, and throw up drywall tomorrow. Running about a day behind since I didn't really get anything done Sunday. Should be able to install cabinets Monday or Tuesday after work?


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, are you bypassing inspections?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. They are useless here anyway. The inspections I've done so far the guys don't even really look at anything. For my plumbing inspections they didn't even check to see if I had pressurized the system and didn't even consider looking at the piping in the attic or crawl spaces.

Worst case scenario I will have plenty of photos that they can look at and give me a fine instead of tear out and redo. Everything I'm doing is up to Code.


----------



## ToddJB

I agree. I have no concern about your ability to do things safely. Permitting, especially at this stage of the process, just slows progress down so much.


----------



## jmartel

Once the kitchen is done I have one bedroom left which is really just 2 walls of drywall, 2 windows, flooring and trim. So just about done with the house. Taking a long break this summer though once my daughter is born. Likely won't have countertops or an oven until next year though. Going to throw on some plywood for now to cover it.


----------



## ToddJB

You won't have an oven for 8 months? Rocking TV dinners in the martel home?


----------



## jmartel

I have a toaster oven. And a separate cooktop. Most of my meals are made on the cooktop, smoker, grill, or toaster oven. Big oven is used for pizza and braising stuff typically.

Might get one in the fall. Depends on money really.


----------



## rad457

> Yeah. They are useless here anyway. The inspections I ve done so far the guys don t even really look at anything. For my plumbing inspections they didn t even check to see if I had pressurized the system and didn t even consider looking at the piping in the attic or crawl spaces.
> 
> Worst case scenario I will have plenty of photos that they can look at and give me a fine instead of tear out and redo. Everything I m doing is up to Code.
> 
> - jmartel


Only reason I got my shop inspected was for Insurance purposes, had to pull permits and inspectors never measured(roof line 6" taller than permitted) or checked anything!


----------



## Mosquito

> Only reason I got my shop inspected was for Insurance purposes, had to pull permits and inspectors never measured(roof line 6" taller than permitted) or checked anything!
> 
> - Andre


Exactly. Worst case scenario is definitely not a fine…


----------



## ToddJB

It's a little different in the house though. That kitchen was already there. It's not like it was a brand new shop build. The house is already insured. In the house, as long as you don't get caught in the process, it's pretty hard for the city/county to prove you did the work, and that it wasn't already existing that way.

Now if you bought a 2 bed/1 bath house, and you sell it as a 4 bed/2 bath, and you did all the work and didn't permit it, you can run into issues if someone raises hell. But as long as someone doesn't knock on his door during the process I think he'd be hard pressed to find any blow back.


----------



## jmartel

It's pretty hard to mess up 110v wiring, more so enough to make it burn down your house. Especially on an AFCI breaker with GFCI outlets.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have to pull a permit for building a shed (as does anything over 200sqft.) and It'll be interesting to see what that entails. It won't have electric, insulation, plumbing or drywall so hopefully it won't be too bad, time will tell.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Feels like a thursday around here.


----------



## JayT

^ As a former music teacher, I approve of that post. (and resemble it more that a little, too)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well the dry warm weather the past couple days has allowed more organizational work in the garage. Believe it or not, this represents major progress.









The big problem that I'm struggling with now is wood storage, its' currently everywhere.


----------



## ToddJB

What's your ceiling height in the garage? I've seen some good storage options above the garage door.


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, I'm in the same boat. Luckily i don't have to share! Insulation contractor will be here tomorrow and HVAC/split system contractor will be here next Wednesday. Then I can get serious about final workshop layout and after that maybe real woodworking.


----------



## DanKrager

I wish the Spring Beauty flowers showed up better. It looks like snow when the sun is on it.










DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

The ceiling height is 9' 5" and over the garage door counter balance shaft I have 22 1/2" to work with, my concern if putting wood up there is making sure I can quickly see what I have so it doesn't fall out of sight and out of mind. Putting other stuff up there could work out well if I make sure I have access to that which is used frequently and my wife can get it too without undue stress (she's a bit shorter than me). I really wanted to build a 40' x 60' garage if we were to build as was the original plan with 24' x 40' of that being a four car garage and the other 36' x 40' as my shop, I'm really wishing I had that kind of space right now, maybe I need to plant a money tree to make it happen sooner!


----------



## 489tad

> What s your ceiling height in the garage? I ve seen some good storage options above the garage door.
> 
> - ToddJB


What about under your bed, bedroom closet, hall closet, basement staircase?


----------



## HokieKen

> ^ As a former music teacher, I approve of that post. (and resemble it more that a little, too)
> 
> - JayT


My boss has two master's degrees. One in music theory and the other in Engineering Management. Guess which came first and which has made him a good living. ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> What about under your bed, bedroom closet, hall closet, basement staircase?
> 
> - 489tad


Under the bed is filling up, bedroom closet is actually huge so my wife made me get rid of my old "ugly" dresser and now everything is folded on wire shelves, so I can actually see it but in doing so has taken up a surprising amount of room. Hall closet is full, we now have a slab foundation and that's part of the problem as I had a basement and a full attic with walk up staircase and subfloor wall to wall. I now have neither so there's been some spill over from those areas into the garage. A shed will fix much of this but that may or may not happen this year.


----------



## DLK

If a shed can wait, buy a tarp. I put up a wall of 8 foot 16" deep shelves supported with Stanley 10" by 12" shelf brackets every 16" to support 90% of my lumber. You need the shelving to store short pieces. The rest is in random locations and I have a stack of 12 foot Douglass fir 2 by 12s outside stickered under a tarp waiting to be made into a farm table. My ceilings are 7'10".


----------



## bandit571

What I put up in my backyard..









PITA to assemble, but….



























Seems to be well built…


----------



## JayT

More progress


----------



## theoldfart

And fine looking progress at that.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Jay. Yeti, what's the bike behind the DR650?

Finished insulation and hung drywall yesterday. First coat of mud was finished at like 11pm last night. I'm beat. There's more behind this photo that had to be done as well.


----------



## ToddJB

In light of the potential/impending move, I had been priming the pump about working remotely with my company. Uncharacteristically, the tech company that I am working at has a culture of no remote employees. So, in conversations, it was brought up that there is another role in a different vertical that they are just now creating that might be much more open to remote options. Interviews are lined up from Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, all sorts of progress up in this piece


----------



## JayT

Good luck, Todd.

Progress looking good, jdrywaller. Mudding and taping is my downfall wirh drywall. I'm in awe of those guys that can tape a wall and then barely have to sand later.


----------



## ToddJB

^ same. I hired out two things in the basement reno: cutting the foundation for the egress windows, and mudding and taping.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wish I could just slap something together but the HOA would crucify me. Any detached structure has to look like the house. 75% are all brick with the other 25% being hardie board and stone, fortunately I have the latter. I haven't confirmed it, but I don't think I have to put stone on a shed (fingers crossed). There's a small area between the back projection of the house and the porch were I could stack and cover some stuff but given the bugs we have here (including subterranean termites), I don't think that'd be a good idea. I have a huge pile of walnut at my parents that's under tarp, off the ground, stickered and stacked but I suspect something will have to be done with it in less than 6 months or I'm risking loosing it.

Todd, that's good news about hopefully being able to work remotely. My wife was able to do the same and the crap I dealt with during our move was all I could handle. Knowing one of us would be starting a new job upon our arrival would have put me over the edge, keeping the same job situation and all that entails helped tremendously!

Jay, floors are looking great, keep it up.

JM, it's actually a DR350 and while it looks goofy, it runs great and I know as soon as I start effin with it to repaint it as if it didn't come from Sesame Street, something will go wrong so I just ride it. The bike behind it is my 08' Vulcan 2000 Classic LT that unfortunately only has a little over 8K on it. Does all I want but really needs better wind management (buffetting) to be more comfortable at prolonged highway speeds.


----------



## Mosquito

Best of luck Todd, hope that works out. My wife is in a similar situation, though she's more looking for the change than the ability to work from home


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, you are contemplating a move too are you? I know you've put alot into your shop and lately your basement. If you're headed south you can get rid of your snow blower too, I'm yanking the engine out of mine for a go-kart for the kids.


----------



## Mosquito

Nope, no move here, thankfully, I don't have the time for that lol I just meant my wife was interviewing for a different position with the same company as well, which would also allow remote work


----------



## 489tad

HOA just sent a letter I'm in violation of not having my address on my mail box. I have the decals. I repainted it last year just never got around to the letters.

Todd I'll keep something crossed for you for luck. Jmart you are a beast!


----------



## KentInOttawa

The covers on mine have lasted 2 and 3 years, even in the Great White North. Replacement covers can be bought.


> What I put up in my backyard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PITA to assemble, but….
> - bandit571


----------



## jmartel

I hired out drywall early on but was fairly disappointed with the results. I figure I might as well save the money if it's not any better than what I can do.

Yeti, my first bike was lime green and purple. And the Jetski in highschool was the same colors as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

90's color motorsports toys certainly didn't translate well into the 21st century.


----------



## 7Footer

Good to see the regulars still bumming around the SOTS. How y'all doing?

You about done with that house jmart? Geez man you were hanging drywall before we moved to California almost two years ago!


----------



## theoldfart

Noah, rumor has it your moving to Texas?


----------



## jmartel

I would totally rock an old 90's sportbike with the dual round headlights still though. Friend of mind has a NSR that I want.

7incher: probably was. That would have been the first bathroom that we did. Kitchen and the office are the only rooms left. Then the deck next year or the year after. So coming along. How's life been with you guys? Haven't heard in a while. Pez stopped in briefly a bit ago and Paul occasionally comments too.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey Noah.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I would totally rock an old 90 s sportbike with the dual round headlights still though. Friend of mind has a NSR that I want.
> 
> - jmartel


I have a list of five, the next would be a goldwing then strip the vulcan down to nothing and add as much power as possible. Fourth would be whatever the last 2V large Ducati monster was and finally a big ADV bike and replace the DR350 with a more powerful and lighter trial only bike.


----------



## jmartel

For now I have my FZ09, my Daytona track bike, and the wife's burgman 400, but we are going to be selling her scooter soon. Back to 2 bikes for now unfortunately. At least until my daughter is old enough for a mini dirt bike.

I want a big ADV bike though.


----------



## 7Footer

Old Fart - yes I can confirm that rumor, Tay-Haus here we come!

Ha! 7incher! I'll take it, thanks bro! 
Glad the house is coming along. 
Life has been interesting, mostly positive, it's flying by, we thought Seattle was on the table for job opportunities but they ended up not offering her a job, so it was between Columbus Ohio and Temple Texas. Easy decision for me! Although I'll say Columbus was way better than I expected, not a bad place at all, they flew us out there for a couple days.. but forget about those winters, I'll take my chances in sunny Austin! So assuming she graduates, job starts mid October.

Haven't done a lick of woodworking in moved here, even though I have my bench up on our mezzanine. I am fiending!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh yeah, you don't want to have to endure ohio winters if you don't have to, one of the three reasons I left. As a whole is not too expensive but the taxes were starting to get out of control and around Columbus property taxes have been outrageous for a while. I'm sure coming from CA almost anything is going to seem less expensive though except maybe Seattle. Texas sounds like fun and no winters to worry about and being a couple hundred miles from the coast should offer a good buffer from the occasional hurricane.


----------



## 489tad

Good morning!

Hi Noah.


----------



## ksSlim

Texas just had an EF5 tornado. Lots and lots of damage. check the weather channel for photos n video.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We're in a tornado watch right now until 7:00pm and it's windy as heck out right now, I'm really hoping nothing comes to fruition as we no longer have a basement in this house vs. our old.


----------



## jmartel

Austin, huh? Plenty of great BBQ joints down there. I'm jealous of that. Got some beef ribs going on the smoker now for dinner.

Mud coat #2 last night. Sanding & Final coat tomorrow. Still need to hook up a couple new circuits to the panel yet and wire in some lights though.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey girls!

HOAs can suck

Austin is awesome. Except for all the college kids that think socialism is great but hey. Can't have it all. Gonna visit on vacation late May.

So I'm wondering if I have to use CA to stabilize some spots in a burl handle then will I need to finish it in CA? I've done a little testing on scraps and the wood really sucks it up. I can't have blotchy spots. I though about just going ahead and finishing the whole thing with CA but I am not yet familiar enough with it to have confidence when doing it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think you can use whatever you want over CA as long as it's a film and not penetrating.

Yeah HOAs can suck, but they can be helpful too, it was only by the grace of God (& a good realtor) that we got what we.did for our last house. The house directly across the road had a blue tarp over part of the roof for over 2 years that they wouldn't/couldn't fix the leak. The house three down from them sold for $17K just a few weeks before we put ours on the market, that really freaked us out. Where we are.now there's only like 5 different color plans in this section of the neighborhood and they all well within $10K of each other when they go to market and they go pretty quickly too.


----------



## jmartel

No HOA's for me. Not a fan of them at all, and it was an automatic disqualifier both times we looked at houses. The house my parents just bought looks like it has one, so we'll see how that goes. They ended up in SC instead of NC.


----------



## bigblockyeti

J hoahater, I've noticed that many folks headed to Charlotte often end up on this side of the border. North of Charlotte for 20+ miles is a total CF and likely will be for the foreseeable future. They'll eventually get their own state proprietary toll system set up on an interstate built largely with federal dollars and maintained with federal dollars but hey what's one more dumbass pass stuck to the windshield along with another account that I'll have to have linked to my CC while maintaining a non-interest bearing minimum balance. Rant over


----------



## Mosquito

HOA was also a deal breaker for us when we were looking for our house


----------



## ShaneA

Winter. Is. Here.


----------



## 489tad

Finished the finish but the chair is not finished. See what I've done there? Need cushions, I'm going to make a foot for the legs and I have a couple of ideas for the back rest pins.


----------



## jmartel

I've decided that I have a new future bucketlist project for in a few years, once I get bored of not having the house to work on.










Tolman Skiff, or something else in that general style range. 22-26' range depending on how big you want to build it. Plywood & epoxy so pretty easy to do. Big enough for a cabin to keep out of the rain/sleep on, small enough to trailer. Probably won't do a ton of fishing on it, but would be good for diving/boat camping up in the islands. Looks pretty easy to build, just more costly than my original plan of a daysailer. Would likely want to pretty it up a bit more though with some nice teak/Sapele trim/decking.

I could theoretically do my own design since that's my industry, but it probably won't go as well since I don't know crap about planing hull design.


----------



## theoldfart

We have an HOA along with CC&R's. They are not obtrusive. We nixed a lot of houses because of the potential for over the top Homeowner Associations.


----------



## 489tad

JS.S.Minnow that would be a fun build to follow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That does look like a fun boat, but I thought you would want to go aluminum with their resistance to rocks. Boats were a much better deal up around lake Erie than down here given the short season and short sight of many eager buyers. Low hours and no salt water gave many options. I even thought about buying some and hauling them to the beach to flip (I actually still am thinking about it).


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, chair looks done to me, those cushions really compliment the grain. Seriously, that thing is awesome man. Good work

I'm pretty anti-HOA too, not because I don't see the value in have some basic guidelines for my neighbors, but because I really don't like being told what to do with my stuff.


----------



## jmartel

> That does look like a fun boat, but I thought you would want to go aluminum with their resistance to rocks.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I don't plan on beaching anything anytime soon. These things run very light so you can get very close to shore to drop an anchor and then float off a bit. Plus, I suck at aluminum welding. Epoxy is way easier for a homebuilder. Still years off from it, but good to keep in the back of my mind for setting up the shop. Seems like the motor will be about half the cost of the build though, which isn't fun. A 24'er with a cabin runs around $20-25k with a new $10k 150hp motor.


----------



## bigblockyeti

$10K for a new 150hp motor seems like a great deal! Dad just repowered (actually had a marina do all the work) grandpa's old 17' Carolina Skiff from the 95' 40hp Force that used to push it. The new 4 stroke Suzuki 60hp was ~$9K including labor and using the old, yet still perfect steering gear. I was shocked, I know the motors aren't cheap but I thought half that would be more realistic. A wooden boat project does sound like fun.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto with that Todd.

Yes. Winter is here. "You are aegon Targaryen. 6th of his name and-"

"Wait wait wait. Are you saying I just banged my aunt?"

"… well. Technically…."


----------



## jmartel

Dept of Fish & Wildlife is towing a dead whale past the office this morning. Something you don't see every day. Small grey whale.


----------



## ShaneA

Banged her good! lol


----------



## 7Footer

Whats up Dan!

How ya doing Fridge? A few months ago I came across some of the 'Change my Mind' videos with Steven Crowder that are around that area, hilarious.

GoT was fantastic even though there wasn't a ton of action.


----------



## TheFridge

> Banged her good! lol
> 
> - ShaneA


He sure did 

Pretty good man. I'm in here about as often as you are nowadays. Maybe a bit more.

Yeah 7. It's an awesome place. Just don't talk politics


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Noah. From Temple you will be reasonably close to Fort Worth / Dallas as well.
No worries about tornados. I've only had one pass directly over the house in 5 years. It was off the ground otherwise, it would have been a direct hit. I stood in the doorway of the shop and videoed it.










Just before I started videoing.


----------



## theoldfart

Played at railroading today, track laying!


















Landed on my a$$ once, downed ibuprofen as soon as I got home.

A bit sore.


----------



## ToddJB

Super interesting Kevin. How long are you going? Making a loop? Are any of those dudes well versed in laying track?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, we were relaying a section of track. There were several big trees cut down and the track was removed to avoid damaging the rails. There are two guys who know what they're doing and a few of us doing what we're told!
The stock for my next project on the passenger car will be in this week and I can get down to the business of making T&G moldings for the windows.


----------



## theoldfart

A new power tool for the hand tool shop


----------



## ToddJB

That's awesome, Kev. Are these things relatively new to market? I feel like I've been seeing them all over the place lately.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, we installed two of them back in Massachusetts. They can generate heat when the outside temps are in single digits. Not very efficient at low temps but at higher temps quite cheap to run. The better models can sense where people are in a room and direct the air towards them if wanted. I'm looking forward to having the AC in the summer.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think they are that new. My house is heated with a split pump system. One is ductless in the living room, and one is in the attic and pumps air to the bedrooms. They are way more common outside the US. Just gotta make sure that they don't have the auxiliary heater going when you want warm air. That will make your electric bill go crazy.


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting. I'm intrigued.

So we just facetimed with our realtor in NC. She walked us around a home. We'd be looking to trade out our small 100-year-old farmhouse, but a stupid big 100-year-old farmhouse. I'll get real eyes on it next week.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin congrats on being cooler than a guy that has just a cool hobby. You have both.

Todd, barn/wood shop?


----------



## MSquared

My brother installed a Mitsubishi AC unit that looks like Kevin's about 25 years ago and was very happy with it. Speaking of cool… Kevin, that's a very cool restoration project you're working on! Except from the inevitable aches and pains, I envy you! Are you folks planning on restoring/building a Gandy Dancer?


----------



## theoldfart

Marty, I'll post a couple of track vehicle pics next week.

Yesterday we were replacing some ties. Used a set of tongs like the ones used by the vintage ice sellers. Two of us pulled the tie out from under the rail and it was muddy. I lost traction and went backwards and landed diagonally across the rails on my back . My elbow slammed the side if the rail. Took many ibuprofen last night and woke up a bit stiff. Can't wait to go back and do it again, 'cept maybe for the falling part .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Too cool Kevin!

Night Bench: Stanley 62, Stanley Odd-Jobs, and a Campbell's Patent Square on a Stanley 68 2-ft rule.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, there is something. Yet to be determined if it could be useable or not. Hard to get scale on FaceTime. She guessed it was 20×80, but it did t look nearly that big to me. Ha. More info next week.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, exquisitely composed.

Jealous as well, I don't have any them!

Oh well, it's ok since I'm not a collector


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kev, my parents lived in a FROG (framed room over garage) for almost 2 years when their house was being built and their Mitsubishi mini split does well for cooling and heat with very little noise. When we were still planning on building, the room over the garage was going to be over 400sqft. and I was going to leave it unfinished for a year then wrap it up with a mini-split for the HVAC. Some units are DIY install friendly if you're comfortable with that kind of installation.

Todd, sounds like it's getting pretty real. Before we made the move to SC we looked at a farmhouse built in the 1840's that in theory could be livable for a short while. What I liked was the trees around the house, it backed up to a river, had a 80' x 140' barn, lots of fields, lots of wood, 47 acres and was price right. The commute and extensive work (house ended up being dismantled) ultimately made it a no go. I hate it when you ask a realtor about not so subjective stuff like dimensions and they ballpark it. Hopefully it'll all work out and you won't have to liquidate too many machines to keep the relocation from being ludicrous expensive!


----------



## MSquared

OldFart…. Looking forward to seeing the progress pics on the projects you folks have going on! 'Ya know, through you, the restoration work that you're into on this may become internationally famous!


----------



## jmartel

Good luck with the house hunt, Todd.

Got the walls primed last night, wife is painting tonight while I finish building the last cabinet. Theoretically I should have all the cabinets installed tomorrow and hopefully can get the cooktop working this weekend. Running out of time, and I have to go to Florida for work later next week and Norway on vacation the 2 weeks after that. No pressure, right?


----------



## dbray55

Been busy - the entire house is getting re-worked - The garage shop is done and through inspections,the dining room is now a laundry room, the master bath is getting a makeover (shower and tub are gone, putting a new roll-in shower 63" x 43", the sink and cabinet are getting replaced (nice wood counter top)

Getting the design of the new kitchen together and the permits with all white oak counters and island top and designing the drawers for the cabinetry, a new pantry, and new bathroom (ADA compliant). It will be a while until I am done.


----------



## woodcox

Nice shot smitty. 









After five years I've finally parked my tablesaw and put an outfeed on top of a base cabinet. Enough room to make
a poster frame from oak door trim. About as fast and easy as it gets. Ugly but I like it.


----------



## woodcox

I cut glass yo! I'm happy that went well. Entirely by tablesaw, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gonna fit in real well in the shop woody.


----------



## ToddJB

You cut glass on your tablesaw?

Not woodworking, but up until the other day anything metal I cut I used my angle grinder. But came across these for $80 each. These bad johnnie's typically sell for about $600 each. I'm tearing them apart, cleaning them up - make the best one out of parts and will sell the other. I'm pumped.


----------



## jmartel

Got the cabinets installed. Need to make face frames for 2 of them, and make all the drawers still though. But it's something.










I'll be making the countertops tomorrow, hooking up the cooktop, and maybe hooking up the sink.


----------



## MJClark

Over the last few months I added a surface plainer, a joiner, a delta dust collector, and a delta Unisaw (36-812) to my garage shop. I have yet to run the 220 for the table saw because I don't know if I want it in the middle of the shop or pushed to a wall near the chop saw station.

I spent at least 2 hours moving stuff around and I still don't known were I want to put everything. I am thing to build a flip for the router table and surface plainer and I plan on the joiner, bandsaw, and drill press to all be mobile, but I have no idea on where to put everything.

Anyone want to offer suggestions before I run the wire for the 220 and a few other dedicated outlets?


----------



## chrisstef

Grizzly shop layout tool worked wonders for me mj.

Anyone heard from terry?


----------



## ToddJB

Talk with him on the FB last week or so. He's in his new digs and is nursing.


----------



## HokieKen

MJ, wherever you decide to put the outlet, run the wire to the other spot too and terminate it with some slop in a junction box. That way you can make like a woman and change your mind.


----------



## woodcox

Well, I cut it on top of the table saw. First time with a good cut. I've made a mess with this stuff previously. 









Nice progress J.

$80 ea is a good deal Todd. What kind are they? I've beat on a couple Milwaukee's at work. Good ones for the money, at about Ten years each.

Terry news is good news.

I'd forgotten I saw a 7footer! Texas sounds like a good fit, Noah.


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, they're Morse 14" metal devil's


----------



## TheFridge

Mitsubishi is a good brand of mini split. Daikin too. There are dirt cheap models out there though. You get what you pay for.


----------



## dbray55

MJ - I put a pair of 220 receptacles on each side of the garage. My band saw didn't come with a power cable (they forgot it) so I put a 10' cord on it. The breakers for each receptacle box is 20 amp with 12/3 cable. This allows you to power two pieces at each receptacle. I also made a 10' 220 volt extension cord with 12/2 S cable in case I have to move the planer or jointer outside of the garage for long pieces of wood.


----------



## dbray55

woodcox - nice extension. I have to do that soon. Going to do a lot of plywood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, you're supposed to buy more tools after you move, not before, it just makes it that much more of a PITA!


----------



## dbray55

I don't know about that. Before I moved, I had a job. After I moved, I was retired - and no job. PITA - yes, and I did get rid of a bit of stuff that needed to go. Did save up to get some new heavy equipment that I could not have where I was and now with a garage, I can.


----------



## DLK

I am with you on that. One rule of thought was to just buy the tools as you need them. But my thought was I should be the tools now while I have disposable income and then enjoy them up on retirement. So naturally I have over bought tools to restore, but in the end I will be able to sell what I don't need and perhaps even make a small profit
(excluding the restoration labor). So PITA to have more to move, but even more PITA not to have the funds later.


----------



## bobsop

> Watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That s what I m working on.
> 
> - Mauricio


Man, it looks great! Good job!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice chop saws Todd  Just a FYI, the portable bandsaw from Harbor Freight has been running like a freight train for me for over a year now. It's an effective cutoff saw but I also bolted a table on it and use it for cutting profiles too. It's become a must-have for me.


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop? Will be a Carpenter this week, shop will be the front porch….waiting on Blue BORG to deliver the materials this morning….will be making treated sawdust by this afternoon, I hope…


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, yeah, a portal bandsaw is on my list.

And yeah, I'm with Don K on this one. I currently am in a honey hole of tool deals, and stars have aligned with time and paychecks and whatnot. Who knows what the future holds.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, it looks like Asheville is quite the honey hole for tools too. Of all the alerts i have set locally, most deal lol up in Asheville and I can't run 70 minutes up the road every time something becomes available so in that regard a little more challenging than in the rust belt but the benefits of leaving far outweigh those of staying any day!


----------



## jmartel

Got my yuuge induction cooktop hooked up last night. Man that thing is amazing. I had water boiling in 2 1/2 minutes. I'd still prefer gas, but since that's not an option, this is definitely close. Tonight I gotta get some lights hooked up and the plumbing for the sink/dishwasher done.


----------



## bandit571

2 days of carpenter work….where quitting time yesterday finished up at…









And, what needs to get done, today…









Then start on these…









So old knees can get onto the porch….


----------



## TerryDowning

> [induction cooktop]. I had water boiling in 2 1/2 minutes. I d still prefer gas, but since that s not an option, this is definitely close.
> - jmartel


Wife and I feel the same about ours. Induction definitely better than electric heat coil or infrared.

Both of us would prefer a high quality Natural Gas cooktop but not currently an option.


----------



## jmartel

> Wife and I feel the same about ours. Induction definitely better than electric heat coil or infrared.
> 
> Both of us would prefer a high quality Natural Gas cooktop but not currently an option.
> 
> - TerryDowning


It uses a ton of power, though. I had to run a up 50A circuit to ours. And I'll have to run another 20A 220V circuit for a wall oven later.


----------



## chrisstef

11,000 pounds of concrete slab in the back of a 4 ton dump is pretty darn tricky to off load when the hydraulics arent strong enough to dump. Thanks for loading that one boss man. The guys did get a pretty good kick out of me operating a skid steer though. #illstillruncirclesaroundya

Porch remod is complete aside from installing a tv out there. Next up is moving 5,000 pounds of river rock into the back garden bed and planting 16 new plants.


----------



## theoldfart

A big rig burned on I80 W B. Now they are clearing up 30,000 lbs of not so frozen food and it's 80 degrees here!


----------



## OleGrump

As happens with so many, I have become separated from the wife (HER choice, not mine) and we're selling the house. OK, So found a townhouse with small single car garage (read SHOP) to rent. After educating the movers that my hardwood furnishings (oak, cherry, walnut) need to be handled better than firewood, (they were sorta rough at the beginning) got the household stuff brought in. (including the drop front desk with the secret compartments, which I love)
Been bringing tools and equipment over from the old place, about 25 minutes away in stages. The house will go on the market soon, so I've time to get 'er done. Not only is the garage on the ground level of the new place, with access to the entry hall, the best news is NO wife to bitch about how much time I spend in the shop and what I'll have in it. While it's a PITA to move, under any circumstances, it's kind exciting to have a fresh space to set up a new work area. And no one to nag me about doing other stupid ******************** instead of keeping the shop organized.


----------



## HokieKen

Roll with it Grump! Sometimes it just is what it is. So if you can find the good parts, stay focused on em bud.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## chrisstef

You guys got the same haircut ^


----------



## duckmilk

Except the new one is better looking Tugger ;-)

I thought about an induction cooktop, but I cook with old arn skillets most of the time which would scratch the surface. *When*, we finally build our new house, it will be a gas stove.

Goodell-Pratt glass cutter Woody is cool as can be!


----------



## HokieKen

I use cast arn on our glass induction top daily Duck. Guess what, it's scratched all to hell :-/. I likes my arn though so it'll just have to be scratched.


----------



## MSquared

Tug, that's one handsome fella, and happy too! I remember those days  .... Arn Skillets rule! Keep 'em earled!


----------



## 489tad

You gots to love discount booze.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









And,..after a few shots..things get a bit fuzzy…









Front view…









Side view..









back of the new porch…been a LONG day…


----------



## Tugboater78

> You guys got the same haircut ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Difference being.. she has hope of growing more.


----------



## MSquared

Awkward!! Well, I still call my 26 y.o. beautiful daughter 'Onion Head' from time to time …. Oooooh! Awkward again! Did it it again!!! .... Happy, Healthy, Beautiful Bright Eyes and Smiles is the main thing…


----------



## OleGrump

Hey, Draw a moustache on that cute lil kid and y'all will know what what I look like….Only that one WILL get a full head of hair…. In my case, what ain't turnin' grey is turnin' loose….


----------



## OleGrump

Kenny,

Thank you for your kind words. As you say, it is what it is and ya gotta roll with it. And I'm adjusting quite well. The house will be showing this weekend, so I won't go back to get more tools until Monday. Meanwhile, it's Saturday morning, I'm enjoying my coffee, my LJ posts and I'm bout ta go into the new garage and unpack some stuff, and maybe make a little saw dust, with NO lip service…. Where's the BAD part…??? Hell, I've actually been done a FAVOR.


----------



## jmartel

Porch looks good, Bandit. Redoing the deck is on my list for next summer.

Got a 4 1/2 hour layover to kill in Dallas. Good times. Then next weekend we leave for vacation for a couple weeks.


----------



## duckmilk

Hope you can stagger back on the plane OK. Not much else to do but drink with that kind of layover.


----------



## chrisstef

Im gonna be sore tomorrow. Dug in 23 plants. Couple thousand pounds of stone to move and this project will be done.

Deck looks good bandito!


----------



## ToddJB

Currently sitting in Black Mountain, NC at a Butcher Breakfast Bistro/Steakhouse. After getting eyes on the property and house(s) we're decided to keep move ng forward with the plan. A couple large ticket items with the house will need to get checked out by a pro, but I think they should be okay.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, gonna be purdy.

Todd, sounds like progress in a good way.

Finally got around to fixing my bandsaw, it's been out of commission since some time last October.

Now I'm fixin' a Sierra Nevada Old Chico crystal wheat!


----------



## chrisstef

Speyside scotch for this guy.

Aint nuttin to it but to do it Todd. Good luck brother!


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmmm--scotch! Will make you feel better for tonight at least.

Good luck Todd!!!



> Finally got around to fixing my bandsaw, it's been out of commission since some time last October.
> - theoldfart


Treadle operated Kev?


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, not really Duck. Good 'ol 'Murican (mostly) PowerMatic 14" with a riser. I needed to do a bit of ripping for the railroad coach car we're working on. I did do the T&G by hand as well as the final sizing with a hand plane.

Excellent tools to tweak the groove.


----------



## HokieKen

I thought the sun was shining a little brighter over here on the east side today Todd ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes, we'll see. Current "shop" is 20×50, dirt floor. Roof is angled from about 12' down to 8'. So would likely be looking at putting in a wood floor. Not sure I'd want to put the money into concreting it.


----------



## DanKrager

Wood is warmer and friendlier, but skunks and stuff can't get under concrete. On the other hand there's the option of underfloor dust collection and electrical. On another hand, you've got some heavy iron to think about supporting. By the time you get the heavy timbers supported well enough, concrete may well be competitive, even with PEX in the mix.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya, Dan. Lots to consider. I was thinking if I have a good idea as to where I was going to put the bigger machines I could just concrete in those areas.


----------



## JayT

Good luck with the house and upcoming move, Todd. If you find you don't have room for the Bridgeport, feel free to drop it off here as you go by.


----------



## HokieKen

> Good luck with the house and upcoming move, Todd. If you find you don t have room for the Bridgeport, feel free to drop it off here as you go by.
> 
> - JayT


Better yet, just take it on to Asheville and I'll swing down and pick it up ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

So here's the house we're checking out










The biggest concerns have to do with the red circled area. I'm guessing it was originally a double-decker porch and sometime in the early years, they closed it in.

The issue is the weight of closing it in has caused the outer wall to sag. So both the ground floor and upper floor drop off noticeably from where it ties into the rest of the house to that outer wall. Obviously, it's been standing for the last 100 years, so it's not an issue of falling over (likey), but that is the first thing to get checked out and to see if some jacks in the crawl space can address it.

The other thing with that area is that there is no heat. So 2 of the 4 upstairs bedrooms don't have heat. There are supplemental options to address them, but I'd like to figure out a plan to get everything on the same HVAC system.


----------



## jmartel

Very pretty house, Todd. I like it. For the HVAC, you could do a split pump if you weren't able to tie into the rest of the house. I would make sure it's insulated as well. Might not be depending on when the addition was built. Can't really help on the structural side of things.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, you're in the south now Todd. You're probably going to want a zoned system in house that big and that old. In summer, if I set the thermostat (first floor) on 72, the bedrooms (second floor) run 4-5 degrees warmer. When something craps out in mine, it's getting upgraded…


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, yeah, something like this would be super easy, but I'd like to stay away from something that looks so modern.

Kenny, I've been thinking about that too. The other thing is, if this house has been this way for 100 years-- it might just be bearable as is. It's hard to imagine someone not addressing this prior. So before anything drastic happens I may just let it ride for a bit.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I said when we bought our house 7 years ago now. It's definitely bearable with ceiling fans in the bedrooms. But, when money has to be spent, I'll definitely be spending a bit extra to upgrade.

If you have adjustable baffles that are accessible in the ducting, that may go a long way. Unfortunately, other than at the main trunk, all the ducting is flex duct and is buried in the walls and floors in my house.


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, that full length porch is dead sexy. Still trying to convince the wife we needs one added onto ours


----------



## ToddJB

Something like this might be dope. and could be easily converted to an old style cast iron grate instead of the plastic.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B53Q5P5/ref=psdc_13397451_t2_B074522Q7M


----------



## 489tad

A+ on the front porch. The room in question. Off the master? Worth converting back to screen? After a evening of nice nice it might be a good place to take a victory lap with bourbon and a cigar. Cool down so to speak. All kidding aside it's a nice looking house.


----------



## ToddJB

Not off the master, but we have considered converting back. Time and money - you know.


----------



## chrisstef

If that was an original porch the floor should have a pitch to it. And a good one at that. It appears that the corner of that structure doesnt really bear directly over the existing porch column. Id bet youve got some deflection there especially if that porch joist stops at the edge of the house and doesnt continue the length.

Id venture to guess that a column, about midspan of that porch, underneath the unsupported corner would do a world of good.

I dig the crib though. Dripping with character and charm.


----------



## MSquared

Beautiful house and property! I bet it's breathing a sigh of relief that a craftsman's moving in!


----------



## OleGrump

By sheer coincidence, there is a Goodwill store five minutes away from my new digs. Y'all know I HAD to go in and check it out. I've found a fair amount of tools in thrift stores (from brace drills and planes on up to a lathe sans motor, CHEAP) so it was worth me taking a chance. 
While there were no tools at this store this trip (there is another Goodwill and a Habitat store about 20 minutes away, which I will hit pretty soon) I did come out with some good stuff for workshop organization. They had those deep Sterlite drawers which can be stacked $3 each, plastic cabinet with three shallower drawers for $3 and a thin Rubbermaid top latching file box for $2. Woo Hoo! I'll be making a wooden frame with cubbies to hold the deep drawers, may use the smaller drawers to hold either small tools or screws (maybe even for Workmate accessories) and the file box? It was the PERFECT box to hold my portable jigsaw and it's accessories. I can throw the old crumbly cardboard box away now. YAY! Best of all, I got all this stuff for at least a third of it's original sale price, if not more. Since I drive right past this store EVERY day, you can bet I'll be a regular visitor.


----------



## MSquared

Every time I drop off clothes, etc., at Goodwill, I spend at least a half-hour shopping! The 'stuff' you find there!


----------



## jmartel

As of today I finally have working plumbing and running water in the kitchen. Only been 23 days. No more washing dishes in the tub. Still need to run wiring to the dishwasher, but it's a start.


----------



## jmartel

Goodwills have been hit or miss for me. The trick is to shop at one closest to a wealthy area. Got some North Face stuff for like $7 on a few occasions, and some cast iron pans for like $5. But there's also a lot of crap to wade through.


----------



## MSquared

JMartel … Bingo!!


----------



## theoldfart

Marty, maybe the 'Hamptons?


----------



## MSquared

Yes, Kevin!! Sssshhhh!!! However, there ARE other prospects. That crowd is not up to my 'standards'!


----------



## theoldfart

Good hunting then Marty.


----------



## OleGrump

Well, I'm not a slave to shopping at "name brand" stores, like Goodwill. I'll shop at other thrift stores, too….. LOL
If I ever got a YouTube program, it would probably be called something like "the Old Cheap-ass Woodshop…." A program for folks who can barely pay attention, let alone afford fancy upscale woodworking equipment.
Ya'll know I'm messin' with ya, but you get the idea. None of my shops have ever looked like a kitchen, and I don't wear freshly pressed khaki pants and shirts in there, either.


----------



## bandit571

Down to the Punch List time….









6 days of work, 30 hours total….plus a few rain Days…


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Bandit.

Anniversary tonight, 8 years. Going out to dinner and then back to working on the house. Want to get the flooring done this week.


----------



## HokieKen

I think "flooring" is the traditional gift for the 8th anniversary jmart.


----------



## HokieKen

I used to swing into Goodwills to look at tools and I still, on rare occasion, drop into the Habitat store on my lunch break and browse. But I swear, the internet has killed what little tolerance I had for people to begin with. I'd much sooner pull my phone out and drop $100 on a plane or saw than go to a thrift store and listen to some screaming kid ptch a fit while his wide-assed grandma ignores his obnoxiousness and uses her shopping cart to block the aisle I need to go down like a defensive lineman but with more facial hair. Nope. People suck too bad. I finally understand. Howard Hughes wasn't crazy. He just had the sense to realize that, ultimately, the whole goal of capitalism (and evolution for that matter) is to never have to interact with another person again. Buddhist monks have it figured out too. Nirvana is not having to listen to everyone around you blabber. And, I know Nirvana isn't a Buddhist concept but I'm too lazy to look up what is.

That being said, I will be braving the masses of society to go see Avengers at the Imax tonight


----------



## MSquared

We're just a bunch of monkeys living way too close to each other …...


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That's why I have alerts setup on landwatch.com so I can at least shop for good deals on land plots even if buying isn't in the cards now. Being close to employment, healthcare, good public schools & retail keep getting in the way of living in the middle of no where away from the rest of the monkeys.


----------



## MontanaBob

Is there anyone here, who could tell me where I can get a set of the lifts like the set use on this coffee table???


----------



## HokieKen

Might find something here MontanaBob.


----------



## ToddJB

I can understand your plight, Kenny. Also, Nirvana is a Buddhism belief - don't doubt yourself - you'll never become a bodhisattva with that attitude.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm …. A little something for the background music maybe?....


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be darned Todd I thought it was Hindu. Appears to be both. Learned something new ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> That being said, I will be braving the masses of society to go see Avengers at the Imax tonight
> 
> - HokieKen


Bless your heart.



> We re just a bunch of monkeys living way too close to each other …...
> 
> - MSquared


I have a total of 5 or 6 neighbors within a mile of me.


----------



## 489tad

I just recently wished I had my own grocery store.


----------



## jmartel

> I just recently wished I had my own grocery store.
> 
> - 489tad


I mean, you could. It would just take months of hard work to get crop yields.


----------



## chrisstef

We share the same anniversary jmart. I got +1 year on ya though. As long as were around here we should make a reminder pact.


----------



## jmartel

Definitely didn't realize it was coming up yesterday and the wife reminded me by asking where we wanted to go for dinner. So oops on that front.

Very quickly running out of time on the Kitchen. When we get back from vacation I'll only have about a month until the kid shows up. Still have no drawers or doors on cabinets, and I need to dye/finish the bed I built over the winter.


----------



## OleGrump

Stopped by Goodwill again yesterday. This time there was a decent set of wrenches and sockets. I have enough of these but at $9 will be a good deal for someone who does. There was also a newer model Workmate (with dogs) for $25. I have two 400s, so I didn't think I needed that one, but who knows…..
I did by a Thermos brand "airpot" coffee carafe, you know those hand pumped coffee dispensers you see at some restaurants and hotels. Like new condition, price $7. Didn't work when I got it home. Some disassembly and tinkering revealed that the original owner put a small gasket on the stem which goes down into the pot, instead of on the base of the bellows in the lid, where it provides the vacuum to pump the coffee. Problem solved! No wonder it was like new. Trial run kept water hot for over six hours yesterday. Nice addition which WILL see use in the woodshop. Best of all, these suckers cost about forty bucks new…. Ah, ya gotta love the mechanically inept and those unable to follow written instructions…..
Yes, Coffee is an important part of shop operation. (I call it "Café Vitie") If it weren't, why does Stanley make coffee mugs and Thermi (plural of "thermos…?) Not to mention, we have a Coffee Lounge Forum here at LJ….


----------



## woodcox

Monkey do, the Nicholson-Pratt mini mill is working again. A couple brass lid stops for my scribbling tools box in progress.


















Don't get married too soon before your birthday either. If you screw the first one up it seems to have lasting effects for the latter.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Woody.

Also, offer is officially in. Waiting game


----------



## woodcox

Good luck, Todd!


----------



## chrisstef

Fingers crossed for ya buddy.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, best of luck. I hated waiting for the responses to our offers, luckily it went our way.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Awesome Todd, now you get to move a.bazillion pounds of old iron across the country. I had to sell my heaviest stuff and I don't have room for it even if I could have it back.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Todd! I'm only a few hours up the road if you need help paring down your shop stuff after the move ;-) Or, you know, unloading stuff… I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

> Monkey do, the Nicholson-Pratt mini mill is working again….
> 
> - woodcox


I'm gonna need to see pictures of this mini mill WC.


----------



## ToddJB

The back and forth has begun


----------



## theoldfart

You got this Todd.


----------



## woodcox

> Monkey do, the Nicholson-Pratt mini mill is working again….
> 
> - woodcox
> 
> I m gonna need to see pictures of this mini mill WC.
> 
> - HokieKen


No one needs to see that.

I have some Nicholson files and a few Pratt vises. Much respect for those who work the metals by hand. Getting square/parallel and not fugly takes time. It's hard to keep an eye on everything and keep the tool in plane.


----------



## JayT

Go Todd, go.

Best of luck, sir.


----------



## jmartel

Good Luck, Todd. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## chrisstef

Gaining a new member of the family tomorrow. A 2-3 year old Havanese mix is our best guess.


----------



## putty

I don't think it is Havanese Stef…We have 2 of them. Its face looks like a Shihtzu


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, any more laid back than the last one? Hopefully!


----------



## chrisstef

You could very well be right putty.

Geez i hope so kevin. He was rather well behaved when we met him a few weeks back. Hopefully his only will in this world is to snuggle with mama and romp with the boy.

This one came down to a battle of wills and you can guess who won lol. Woman's a world class chiseler i tell ya.


----------



## ShaneA

#chiseled

Welcome home little dog. Better have a talk with him about the last one. Set the tone, right off top.


----------



## chrisstef

Been chiseled. 15 years of it. She's the best in the biz.

Truth Shane. Dude and I gonna have a sit down.

Scotch and season 1 of Deadwood starting momentarily. Gotta refresh the memory for the movie.

How are the havanese putty?


----------



## theoldfart

Only 15 years? We just had our 49'th yesterday. Seems like everything from my youth is vintage or antique 'cept me of course!


----------



## TheFridge

Howdy.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet your all chapped from GOT aint ya fridge.


----------



## HokieKen

No spoilers! I'm waiting until the final season wraps to binge it.

Deadwood brings the heat. Loved that show. Scrawny little dudes with big brass cajones' entertain me. What is this movie of which you speak?


----------



## chrisstef

HBO is making a wrap up movie to Deadwood. I think its due out this month.


----------



## HokieKen

That's some sweet news


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good luck with the offer Todd.

I have started looking to buy up here in the GNW. Found a house with this 100 ft from the front door.










50 foot waterfall on the property. It's 5 acres with a house, some cleared land, and some forest. To bad it's a forcloser. Don't want that hassle.

Hey Fridge. Glad your still around. By the way, a co-worker has an Enco knee mill that her deceased father left her, along with some other machinist tools. I plan to go take a look as soon as I get back from a business trip. Hope you and Todd can give me some guidance on acquisition. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MSquared

That's a truly beautiful waterfall, no doubt! ... But, I'd be peeing like a race horse all day!


----------



## jmartel

Paul, you looking up by Duvall/Carnation?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Out towards Monroe-Snohomish area.


----------



## putty

> How are the havanese putty?
> 
> - chrisstef


Ours are good dogs Stef… well behaved . I let them go out in the front yard when I am in the shop and they just lay in the driveway and look up and down the street… they dont wander off.

Oldest one just had 2 more teeth pulled for a total of 32 teeth missing has only 10 left dog dental work is expensive too.

Younger dog (10) doesn't like to get her feet wet, so if the grass is wet I have to go outside with her otherwise she pisses on the carpet.


----------



## theoldfart

Today's outdoor project is putting a fence up along the front walkway. Since the front of the property is sloped we were concerned about someone taking a tumble if they stepped off the side










Douglass Fir posts bevel cut on the top. Copper based preservative on the in ground portion then marine spar varnish for the exposed portion.


----------



## 489tad

So it's prom night USA at Dans house. Youngn's and parents over for pictures, tasty treats and alcohol. In my haste I opened a bottle of merlot. No takers. Not wanting it to turn to vinegar I have committed myself to the task. I'll keep you posted. Oh, new local brewery has a nice selection. No takers on that lot either.


----------



## 489tad

I killed it. When I put ina little effort.,things get done. Don't tell my wife or boss. Forgot the sideways iPhone trick.


----------



## theoldfart

still some left in the glass Dan, yer slipping' or was it sipping'? either way git er done.


----------



## 489tad

Complete and I vertical, sort of. Beautiful day today. Sun is bright.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## Hammerthumb

Where you at Jmart?


----------



## jmartel

Currently, Oslo Norway. Taking the train to Bergen tomorrow and then heading way up to the Lofotens after that.


----------



## OleGrump

A house with running water just 100' away….. Cain't ask fer much more modern luxuries n that ! An that there fall seems just a beggin' fer a water wheel ta power a line drive fer yer woodshop. I kin just hear them leather belts a slappin' now…. Beautiful waterfall. Don't tell the ex wife where that is, that's too much like heaven for her, and she's bound in the other direction…..Oops, uh I mean, it'd be too far for her to move….


----------



## DanKrager

Wave "HI" at the Hem farms as you travel by. My wife is Norwegian and grandparents came to Brooklyn from the Hem farms area. Safe travels.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Very quickly running out of time on the Kitchen. When we get back from vacation I ll only have about a month until the kid shows up. Still have no drawers or doors on cabinets, and I need to dye/finish the bed I built over the winter.

- jmartel
[/QUOTE]

No worry Jmart, the kid won't be getting into doors and drawers for a few months.

Good luck Todd!

Putty's Havanese are very well behaved Steph. I've met them and they haven't offered to bite yet.

What is your plan for the waterfall if you decide to get it Paul?



> Since the front of the property is sloped *my wife was* concerned about *me* taking a tumble if *I* stepped off the side
> 
> - theoldfart


;-)


----------



## theoldfart




----------



## Hammerthumb

Good catch there Duck.

Although I do like the house, I'm not entertaining any thoughts to offer on it. Forclosed property, And it would require a lot of work to make it useable. The driveway is so narrow it took 2 runs at it to get my truck in, and several backups to get turned around. Lots of money just to have good access. Water powered shop would be cool though!

Safe travels Jmart. I'm going to Montana for some fly fishing next week, and when I get back I'm off to China for a week. After all the yard work this weekend, I'm not sure where I'll find the energy.


----------



## ToddJB

So this negotiation process is nothing like what we experienced in Denver when we were buying 10 years ago. Then it was all done within a matter of hours - you got to a "take it or leave it" real quick. This one we put in an offer on Thursday, have gone back an forth a couple of times, and now we're both doing psychological posturing of waiting days before replying. It's silly.


----------



## JayT

Sounds like a buyer's market, Todd. Seller's markets go more like your previous experience. That's where my area is at right now for mid priced homes. They are lasting less than a week and most have accepted offers within two days.

Good luck with the psychological posturing. After years of experience on this thread, you should be an expert in psycho behavior.


----------



## HokieKen

I was just saying the other day what remarkable psychological posture you have Todd. Just don't blink!


----------



## duckmilk

I personally don't like "take it or leave it" positions. I don't feel like that is being fully honest with me, so most likely I'll leave it. Something like "the seller can't go any lower" would be more acceptable.
However, you may want to do some research and find out just what the market is actually like there.

And don't blink when you're talking to Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Duck, no one can avert their gaze from me long enough to blink ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Some old stuff from Bergen


----------



## HokieKen

Gorgeous #Jglobetrotter


----------



## summerfi

My wife and I went to Norway in 2002. Flew into Bergen, rented a car, and spent 3 days driving all the way around Hardanger Fjiord. Incredibly beautiful country. We found the places where her great grandparents came from before immigrating to Wisconsin. Then we flew to Trondheim and attended a conference for my work just north of there. Best trip my employer ever gave me.


----------



## jmartel

Made it north. My wife and I were 2/4 people on the plane from Bodø. Just waiting for the rental car place to open now.


----------



## ToddJB

Did they make you sit in certain seats to ensure the plane was balanced?


----------



## DanKrager

Nice trip, Jtraveler. Norwegian wife is a bit jealous. Loved that cathedral picture! We speculated that the floor of the sanctuary was elevated so they could get in in the winter time?

Motivated by the need for wedding gifts, I finally got a round tuit. Makes me smile every time I look at it.









DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Love it Dan! I have a pic of one I saved off google some time back for the next time I needed a knife block


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's way cool, I lost all my kitchen knives and the block in my move. Had it been a $790 Warther master chef set (that my wife thank God didn't buy me for Christmas in 2016) instead of the $40 Faberware set that it was, I'd have been pissed, alot! As is, I'm slowly rebuilding with only what I need and a proper block is on the list of projects that needs made.


----------



## ToddJB

Still negotiating….. ha.

Last word we got was "They are checking with their legal counsel". Ha. What?


----------



## JayT

Dude, what kind of stipulations did you put in the offer that they need legal counsel?

(Note to self: Never negotiate with Todd without adequate backup)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, you must really be raking these folks over the coals! Is your offer contingent on them fronting a portion of the cost to move your shop from CO? That, I would totally understand!


----------



## ToddJB

Our stipulations: We need 45 days, instead of the standard 30, because it's a 104 year old house that has never had an inspection on it - ever. Literally the only non-standard item.


----------



## DanKrager

I can send patterns if anyone wants them. PM an email address. Yes, the idea is not original, but plans are not available. That's a $50 set of Farberware from Wally in it.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dan. I have a picture that's a flat-enough view that I can scale it and print it for a pattern if/when I need it. I also saved this one. Thought it was pretty creative too


----------



## jmartel

> That s way cool, I lost all my kitchen knives and the block in my move. Had it been a $790 Warther master chef set (that my wife thank God didn t buy me for Christmas in 2016) instead of the $40 Faberware set that it was, I d have been pissed, alot! As is, I m slowly rebuilding with only what I need and a proper block is on the list of projects that needs made.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti, victorionox makes good knives for very little money if you still need any. I think a chefs knife is sub $50.


----------



## HokieKen

Make your own Yeti. It's way funnerer than buying them ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Some phone shots from today. Was too tired to set up the real camera. Had to be at the airport at 3:30am. That photo of the plane was at 5am. Didn't ever get dark up here yet.


----------



## DLK

I saw this wooden shoe carver at our Tulip Festival and thought you might all enjoy the pictures.


----------



## MSquared

OK, I'll ask the question nobody has yet. How do wooden shoes actually feel on your feet?! Can you walk comfortably in them? Very cool craftsmanship, but? I'm thinking they were the ideal foot ware back in the the day when horse poop was covering every street in Holland. Or everywhere, for that matter….


----------



## Hammerthumb

Not as exciting as Jmart pictures, but I took a little time for some Montana fly fishing. Mostly rainbows, but I did catch a 25" German Brown. The guide said it was the largest he had heard of this year


----------



## woodcox

Nice, Paul. I think it's a girl. Which river did you fish?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Missouri. Around Craig.


----------



## ShaneA

The Missouri River has trout? Who knew? Here in KC it is a muddy, murky, swirling mess. Hard to imagine trout down here. lol


----------



## Hammerthumb

Missouri River in Montana is some of the best trout fly fishing in the country. I had a great time here.


----------



## DLK

> OK, I ll ask the question nobody has yet. How do wooden shoes actually feel on your feet?! Can you walk comfortably in them? Very cool craftsmanship, but? I m thinking they were the ideal foot ware back in the the day when horse poop was covering every street in Holland. Or everywhere, for that matter….
> 
> - MSquared


Well, the Holland (Michigan) High School band marches in them and they had 4 blocks of people dancing in them. It seems they wear several pairs of wool socks. But being a Cealt I have no first hand experience.

Here are some tips I found for wearing wooden shoes:


First of all, wear socks in wooden shoes. This is the most important tip we can give when wearing wooden shoes.


Although clogs are warm in winter (and fresh in summer). In the early days people would put hay in wintertime in the clogs for extra warmth.


For some people it can take some time before wearing wooden shoes are comfortable so please be patient. When you have problems at the instep place a little piece of foam to the inside of the wooden shoe.


----------



## MSquared

*Combo Prof;* When the opportunity arises, I'll give 'em a go! It will certainly be a conversation starter. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DLK

I can probably get you a pair. But would need your shoe size


----------



## MSquared

Well, there is certainly a Dutch influence and history here. The Windmill above is about an hours ride from my house. And when growing up, a windmill, or anything Dutch was commonplace in our area.


----------



## summerfi

My mom's side of the family was Dutch. They settled in New Amsterdam (New York) in the 1600's. They owned a 24 acre farm in what is now Manhattan. If only…..


----------



## chrisstef

Legal counsel. Wtf. Over 15 days. Holy crap. Wait until you get an inspection report.

Got rear ended at a dead stop on my way home from work tryin to get to tee ball. I love having a hitch receiver. Subaru fared a lot worse than my jeep. Neck n shoulders are gonna be a bit tender me thinks.


----------



## chrisstef

24 acres in Manhattan. King Bob!


----------



## MSquared

If you guys are interested, there's a great historical book that's a good read ; "*The Big Oyster, History on the Half Shell*" by Peter Kurlansky. I found it amazing. He's a great writer and has several other books I've read. Obviously, many of our roots originated here, in these waters.

Bob, Search any documents you might have! 'Ya never know!

Prof, I'm pondering a pair of those shoes!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, i've Been to the land of whiplash. Not fun by any stretch. Good luck. Just got back from my grandsons T ball game.


----------



## MSquared

Had an '88 Chevy Beauville Van for work … 5 MPH in traffic … 'Pocket Rocket' w/ 18 yro kid rear-ends my bumper and hitch … felt a nudge, not much …. his front end, motor included, crushed up to the windshield … I drove home.


----------



## bigblockyeti

But how did the 18 yro kid fair? I used to have a crotch rocket and had a few close calls so it was time to sell it or go track only. It was worth too much to the right guy so it's gone but I still have my dual sport and my big old man cruiser despite having no real room for either in the garage.


----------



## OleGrump

Wife and I did a Baltic tour in 2015. Started from Stockholm and worked east. We had a blast and enjoyed every place we went, except Helsinki. There is a REASON it is called HELL sinki. It was the dullest place one could ever imagine. No one on the tour with us even stopped to look in a gift shop. I called it the "Hoboken of the Baltic".
All the other countries and cities we visited were wonderful and very interesting. All whole lot of great old architecture and woodwork to see, as well as some lovely local females. (I'm not dead, YET) 
Hope you have a marvelous time and will share some more photos.
BTW, I worked with a Belgian guy for several years. Whenever he went back for a visit, he brought home a fresh pair of wooden shoes, which he swore were the BEST things to wear in damp weather.


----------



## MSquared

Yeti-The first thing I did was check on the kid. He was OK, as was his passenger. Obviously very shaken up! He even apologized to me. Then I called 911. There were other cars involved.
I loved my sports cars - MGB, TR-6, 280-Z, and a Fiat Spider which was pretty 'flaky', but fun! Had a '66 VW Bug that was kinda tricked-out. I would consider that one a sports car. My wife is into them and is open to getting another sports car. I have the tools, but do I have the time and patience I had back then?..... maybe


----------



## ToddJB

> Legal counsel. Wtf. Over 15 days. Holy crap. Wait until you get an inspection report.
> 
> - chrisstef


Dude. It's still going actually. The last offer they sent over was even an increase of $1500. Lawlz. I think we found their floor. Ha.

On an unrelated note - I got shingles…. wait for it…. in my eyeball.

Went to the urgent care yesterday and they diagnosed it, and they immediately set me up with an emergency optometrist appointment because apparently having shingles in your eye can blind you in a matter of hours. Thankfully, the Optometrist said that mine was not in my cornea, so I'm probably good, but I gotta monitor it over the course of this. The pain hasn't really ramped up yet, but supposedly I'm in for a week or so of hell.


----------



## duckmilk

Shingles in your eye? Man that makes me cringe. I'm glad I got my shot a couple of years ago.

Keep us updated on the house-offer-turned-soap-opera Todd.


----------



## putty

> Shingles in your eye? Man that makes me cringe. I m glad I got my shot a couple of years ago.
> 
> - duckmilk


I got one too a couple of years ago…Now there is a new one out and much more effective. Insurance will cover it


----------



## HokieKen

How's the roof on the house Todd? Maybe you can use your shingles!


----------



## MSquared

Note to Self; "Get Shingles Shot"!


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't know about a shot, but I also wasn't aware anyone under 50 got shingles.


----------



## chrisstef

My wife had shingles while she was pregnant. I wouldnt wish it on anyones eyeball.


----------



## duckmilk

I was thinking about getting a second one. Thanks Putty!


----------



## MSquared

Yeah, was told 60 and up should get the vaccine. I've known under-50's who've gotten shingles. I've had more than my share of medical issues, hence, gonna run down to the local CVS… Todd, it'll pass …. P.S.; Kenny, That there's a "Rim Shot" ... see what I did there?!


----------



## duckmilk

I don't know the answer, but it may be a good question for your doc. After you've had shingles, does the vaccine do any good or are you stuck with it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> All whole lot of great old architecture and woodwork to see, as well as some lovely local females. (I m not dead, YET)
> - OleGrump


What did you contract from these lovely local females?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I didn t know about a shot, but I also wasn t aware anyone under 50 got shingles.
> 
> - ToddJB


My sister-in-law got them while studying for her MBA as she was finishing up undergrad all at the same time (package deal). I've heard that stress can be a trigger and she no doubt had plenty of that at the time. I've had chicken pox and if my move to SC did trigger shingles (or kill me) I don't anticipate any other stressful events other than trying to build my own house and shop in ~5 years which could be a little stressful I suppose.


----------



## OleGrump

I contracted a thoroughly inedible pancake type thing filled with some kind of dog food from a very lovely young lady in Tallin, Estonia. It took forever for someone to prepare it, and when it finally arrived, it was horrible. The tight bodiced outfits the girls were wearing and the good coffee somewhat offset the "food". the locals were very nice.
Something else I contracted from one of the girls there is a nice ring set with Baltic amber. (the resin-stone, that was not her name……) The trip sure made me think differently about females from countries formerly behind the iron curtain. Remember that Wendy's commercial with the Communist "fashion show"? Glad it's not TRUE!
BTW, That clog maker had a mighty fancy looking block for his workbench. Most of them I've seen were pretty much logs on legs with a notch chopped out of them. I like the built in surface for the block knife. (Count yer fingers when yer done) Very well designed and made. The "magazine rack" type tool holder was pretty spiffy, too. Holds what he needs at the ready and is easily portable.


----------



## Mosquito

> I didn t know about a shot, but I also wasn t aware anyone under 50 got shingles.
> 
> - ToddJB


My brother in law did when he was 28 or so.

Also, how the heck was this thread on page 6 of the pulse this morning. Last post 2 DAYS AGO?!

When we bought our house it was a multiple-offers situation, so we just went in with what we wanted to pay and the offer was accepted same day, house was only on the market a week and a half total


----------



## ToddJB

Praise the good Lord the shingles haven't really been as painful as what everyone is saying - yet aways. I think today is about day 7 or 8. So we'll see.

Also, so dumb, this house has been on the market for a year. 1 year with no real hits. We've been going back and forth on it for coming up on 3 weeks now, because they take forever to respond. And just today we get a note saying that another offer came in late last week. Ugh. So we are now in a "highest and best" situation that has to be submitted by 5pm tomorrow. So, the good news, the end is near. The bad news, all our negotiation power is out the window. Ha.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef. GoT. Wow.

Paul, yeah I try to stop in here and there to show every I'm not dead yet. If I had to get a mill again I'd at least get a bench. I ran out of room killing a 12" jig. Otherwise I love it. I made some clamps, to make a jig, to slot some saw backs, to make some saws  I love it


----------



## ShaneA

Todd, as someone whom was a loan officer in a previous life…sometimes it just isn't meant to be. If these things start off as a pain, they will finish as a pain. I can only imagine the back and forth results on the inspection are going to conjure up. Put the ball in their court with your "fair" offer and let play out. Just my .02


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, yeah, that's exactly what we're doing now.

In other news though, I'll probably be hitting you up about tile recommendations in the future!


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Todd. IME, it's about 3 years from the time you start looking at houses until life isn't a huge pain in the ass anymore. I sometimes feel the urge to see if the wife wants to explore new options. Then I just kick myself in the nose and go about my business instead.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Kenny for us there are a lot of factors that are driving us for this summer. Kid's school stuff, Denver market stuff, family health back east stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

> And just today we get a note saying that another offer came in late last week.
> - ToddJB


I'd like to know if the supposed offer is real.


----------



## ToddJB

That was my first question, Duck. Apparently, at least in NC is very illegal to do that. It's also illegal for the selling agent to tell the other buyer what your offer is to cause a "bid up".


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, sounds like your pre-move process is turning into a PITA, knowing I was going to be living with my parents for a few months, that part was actually easy for me. The moving part itself was the PITA I had to deal with, and the mess with the "contractor" that destroyed ~70 trees still isn't rectified. Hope the selling agent isn't jerking you around.

Do you have a plan B that checked most of your boxes when you visited Asheville a few weeks ago?


----------



## jmartel

Apparently someone liked Norway enough to make an appearance. Missed our flights back and I expect I'll be here another week or so until she can leave the hospital.










Still no finished kitchen at home either…


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats #Jpoppa! She's gorgeous man. That's quite the suprise huh? She's a good deal early I think but she looks like she was ready to hop out  Hope everyone's good and y'all can get back home soon. That's one helluva souvenir!


----------



## CL810

Congrats JDad!!


----------



## theoldfart

JClone and Mrs. Clone well done. She is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats!


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's awesome, except she'll never have the opportunity to run for POTS given she's now a foreigner. Does being born there make her an official Norwegian? Man so much will change now, some things you won't be able to do as often but it's all for the better, she'll need a few brothers and sisters so plan accordingly. Congratulations!!!


----------



## putty

Congats Jmart… Dual citizenship?

what are the dimensions?


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats JPops!!

Todd - At this point id peel $10k off my offer and tell em thats my best and final. Asking someone to negotiate against themselves drives me nuts.


----------



## jmartel

No dual citizenship here. You don't get to be Norwegian by birth like the US. So strictly American. Can still run for POTUS if desired since born to US parents counts.

5lb 5oz and 17 1/4" long if my conversions are correct.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats, are there any special steps needed to fly internationally at that age? The cheapskate in me thinks…damn this is going to cost extra.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, jmart. Hope you have a good chiropractor, because it's hard to be wrapped around a finger that small.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Jmart. Life happens, huh. I will share a bit of advice with you. Our first son was born in Canada. It's always caused us problems. He had problems when he started work for the federal govt that required a security clearance. He is now 40 and finally applying for a US passport, and it is a much more complicated process than for someone born in the US. Be sure to get all the documentation you can of the birth, even things like newspaper articles. If she ever applies for a passport, you will need original birth certificates for her, for both parents, original marriage license, and a sworn affidavit documenting all times and places each parent lived from birth up until the child's birth. We weren't aware of all the requirements when our son was born (no internet back then) and the delays have further complicated the situation.

Edit: if you are in a city with a US consulate, it might be good to call or drop by to see what advice they can offer. Proof of US citizenship is the key thing. The process has become more complicated after 9/11.


----------



## 489tad

JDaddyO congratulations to you and JMommy! JNora?


----------



## ToddJB

Dang! Congrats Jmart!


----------



## Brit

Congrats Jmart!

Good luck with the house Todd and sorry to hear about the shingles. Never knew you could get that in the eye. That sucks man.


----------



## jmartel

Right. I have to go to the embassy once we get out to get a COBA, SSN, Passport, etc before I can go home. Stuck here for at least a week, so I'm very glad I bought travel insurance for once.


----------



## DanKrager

Went to Norway to have a baby! Now that's going some. There is actually a book about that "In Cod We Trust"! It will be interesting to hear (a little) about your experience with their health care system. Congratulations to you and JMommy!

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Ha! Congrats jpops! I hope all are well and strong. +1 for jnora.

Wow, Todd. I hope it smooths out after this.


----------



## putty

> so I m very glad I bought travel insurance for once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Move on the insurance. Health insurance does not work out of the country… travel insurance will cover it though
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## CL810

JSmartman



> ....very glad I bought travel insurance for once.
> 
> - jmartel


- jmartel
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Jmart!

I'm traveling myself. In Chifeng, China right now. I'll share some pictures when I get back.

Safe travels Jeff.


----------



## ToddJB

Hopefully you don't have your baby, too, Paul


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Hopefully you don t have your baby, too, Paul
> 
> - ToddJB


Can't afford the tariffs Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Offer accepted. Bout time. Waiting to hear back from the inspector on availability. So I'll be making a fight back out to NC likely in the next week.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Todd. Now comes the fun of moving across country.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, honestly, with how this all went down, I still have major reservations. We're rolling the dice on this place because of how wonderful of a fit it is for us, but I'm not mentally committing to moving across country til after the inspections.


----------



## JayT

Dude, doesn't matter if you've mentally committed or not. The real question is if your wife has mentally committed.


----------



## HokieKen

Get committed Todd. You're moving on up, to the East side ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Todd. Hope it all works out well for you guys. That's a great area of the country to be in.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I assume that a negative inspection report allows you to either walk away or renegotiate?


----------



## ToddJB

Exactly, Kev.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats jeurope and east coast todd!


----------



## ToddJB

Inspections set for next Thursday. I'll fly out Weds night and spend a couple of days.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well Todd, that'll be exciting one way or another. I hope it all works out well for you and your family and that anything found can be easy enough for you to fix at your leisure and enough to negotiate the price a little lower.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, nice!!! New baby and house offer accepted, congrats to both of you guys!


----------



## Hammerthumb

All the way to Shanghai for a California beer.


----------



## 489tad

Beef and bacon. Australian minced ?? Sounds tasty.


----------



## duckmilk

They don't have any good beer in Shanghai?


----------



## theoldfart

Bench shot from today










Local symphony tonight.

We are also considering a two week trip to Greece and the islands next year for our fiftieth.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> They don t have any good beer in Shanghai?
> 
> - duckmilk


Yes Duck. Been drinking a few local beers, but wanted a dark beer which I'm not sure they make around here.

I'm going down by the river to see if I can get some pictures from the observation deck in a 130 story tower. I'll try to post some later.


----------



## jmartel

Burger King in Norway is way better than in the states. Braving the mall today to get more clothes and baby crap to get everyone home.


----------



## 489tad

JBeingagreatdadalready!

Final HS concert today.


----------



## duckmilk

Somehow, I'm not surprised Burger King is better there Jdaddy. Curious to know in what way though.


----------



## chrisstef

Landscaping done.










Tv installed.


----------



## putty

That will be nice this fall to watch the cowboys!!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Putty but im sure ya mean Pat Mahomes and the Chiefs?


----------



## theoldfart

Geez, those legs! Cover 'em up man, there's children around.


----------



## HokieKen

That's bangin' Stef. Nice work man. Best spot in the house.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, looks great man. Good job.

I woke up this morning to find my car was stolen from in front of the house. Not sure what they are going to do with a salvage title 2005 Forrester with 198,000 miles on it, without a working air conditioner, and a slow oil leak, but hey, they must have been pretty hard up.

Did hear later that they spotted it a few towns away, and went into hot pursuit, but the ol girl alluded them… makes a man proud.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Todd, that would have iced the cake for me when trying to move, having a car swiped was not something I had time for. Heck, even my wife's sedan on the trailer was chock full of more stuff being moved, to the point I crammed stuff under the hood since I knew it wasn't going to be running. Hope that all gets worked out for you amicably, no one needs to have to go far shopping when trying to move cross country.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! "Revenge is a dish best served cold!". If it turns out to be a total loss…Take the insurance money, buy a decent, cheap, used full-size van, pack it to the hilt as Yeti said. Move on down the road. It'll at least be a'driver' on the other end. ... And yes, either way, it's a PITA. Been there.


----------



## DanKrager

Balusters turned x 28 and assembled into removable panels. Strap clamps temporary in picture. Waiting on sheet rock mudders to finish the ceiling, so the railing can get out of their way. Then it's finally on the down hill slope. Ceiling paint and two fan light fixtures to install and flooring to lay out. Pex heat tubing to install in the heat of summer which makes it a bit more flexible. The light in the windowless room is from four light tubes through the roof.










DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Looks good Dan.


----------



## Mosquito

Crazy Todd, that sucks. Doesn't sound like a Gem, but certainly an inconvenience… unless it's just one less thing to move, I suppose


----------



## duckmilk

That's a nice space Stef. It looks like it was part of the original build. You did put in a door to access the grill area didn't you?

Maybe they'll blow the engine Todd so you can get a new replacement ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, straps on a fence are very handy during construction.










And what idiot measured for this?










The fence section is the correct length, the post hole not so much!

Todd, are you sure your car wasn't a Lamborghini?


----------



## ToddJB

I wish, Kev. Because it was a beater we only had liability, so no insurance money. It's honestly not that big of a deal. Just mostly an inconvenience and annoying.


----------



## chrisstef

No structure changes Duck. The door over to the grilling arena was existing. Id like to do stamped concrete and a pergola there one day.

Theres 29 new plants and 1.5 yards of decorative stone. In the interior of the porch we yanked the vinyl siding to expose the clapboard, added a new outdoor couch, new bistro table, a tv, had the screens repaired and a fresh coat (or 3) of white paint.

100% done. Done done. Stoked.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats crazy todd.

Solid work Dan and Fart. Straps are smart. That gray hair was earned i can see.


----------



## jmartel

Damn that sucks, Todd. When do you guys move out? I'm sure you can probably get a replacement beater in NC than in CO.

Got the word that we will be officially discharged Tuesday. Provided the embassy doesn't mess up too bad, we should have the passport for her Friday and be on a plane home Sunday. So that makes our original 10 days turn into 23 here. I really like Norway, but it's expensive so I'm bleeding money here. The land of the $25 burgers and $50 for 2 individual pizzas delivered tonight. 20 min cab ride to the hospital when she was in labor was $110.


----------



## MSquared

Whaaaaaat??!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Ouch!! That is expensive.


----------



## jmartel

I'm thinking we might end up cheaper on the hospital bills though. Lower cost plus health insurance, and then what's left over will be claimed on travel insurance. So it should offset.


----------



## chrisstef

Yikes.


----------



## MSquared

Sounds like "Pretzel Logic".


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jdaddy, while traveling abroad might seem expensive, wait for the next 22 years to see some really big bills. And, you won't even have to go anywhere!

Todd, a NC beater is certainly going to have seen less road salt than a CO beater. Maybe a bike would be a better proposition given your proximity to really good MC roads.


----------



## putty

Has anyone tried this…. I was afraid to get it … it might gag me!!


----------



## MSquared

Only one way to find out…..


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Down the hatch.


----------



## theoldfart

Good stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Just close your eyes and hold your nose Putty. The second one will go down easier!


----------



## putty

32 pounds of pulled pork 4 hours in, smoked with pecan another 6 hours or so to go


----------



## MSquared

A thing of beauty!! A sight to behold! Succulent gems of Porcine goodness!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a lot of the other white meat. Damn. You on a bge? Water in the pan or dry?


----------



## putty

1/2 of the meat is going to a friend for her daughters graduation party, other half for Memorial day, I will freeze some too.

XL bge first time I loaded it up like this, I put trays under to catch some of the drippings, otherwise it was a dry smoke.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Daughter graduating HS tonight, fourth and final! WHEW!!

That pork looks incredible.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, tell her Sue and I said congratulations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Will do!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Smitty. Although I'm just getting started. Luckily she has been very easy so far. Famous last words, I know.

Apparently the Jokers at the embassy get both Norwegian and US holidays off. They are off 2 days next week. If they hold me up from flying home Thursday I am going to be super pissed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks!
.
.
And here's hoping u get outta there soon! I'd be crazy!


----------



## DanKrager

A pressing need….









Some sort of pressure treatment? I've heard that's good for preserving wood.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Smitty.

Hoping you get back state side jpops.

Thats a lotta press the dan.

22 lbs of butt, shoulder and ribs going down as we speak. Sipping coffee, watching sportcenter and sniffing smoke on the porch this glorious morning.


----------



## dbray55

Congrats Smitty


----------



## putty

Looks good Stef, what are you going to smoke them on? I hope you have enough beer for the long smoking process!!!

I ended up with 2 1/2 of these trays. Gave 1 to a friend for a grad party, having some ppl over today then will freeze the rest. A little trick I use, when pulling the pork I do a layer in the tray then sprinkle with rub then repeat. It gives it some extra flavor.


----------



## 489tad

Somewhere out there our third and last graduated today. WHEW!! (Smitty summed it up nice). Small class this year only 916.

Loving all the posted meat!


----------



## duckmilk

> Has anyone tried this…. I was afraid to get it … it might gag me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


Nope, never seen it, but Mikey will try anything once. Get it for your ppl coming over then save one for me next time we get together  Which, BTW, has been too long.


----------



## duckmilk

Just glanced at my sig line Stef. It makes me smile remembering that conversation we were having on your thread back … when?

Hope you get back home on schedule Jpops.


----------



## JayT

> Somewhere out there our third and last graduated today. WHEW!! (Smitty summed it up nice). Small class this year only 916.
> 
> - 489tad


That's still bigger than the town where I graduated from high school.


----------



## rad457

Ya got to see an Hawaiian Graduation, Aloha Stadium then out to the parking lot where you see how many times you can get Lei' d Some of the Lei's are hand made with Cash, some into the Thousands of dollars.


----------



## chrisstef

Had em on a weber smokey mountain putty. Ribs came out solid via 2-2-1. The shoulder didnt breakdown enough. I took it to 205 in 7 hours but it needed a bunch more time. 2-3 more hours in reality. It pulled but put up a fight.


----------



## theoldfart

Front fence project is mostly done, just need to finish the stone/gravel work underneath it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks everyone, and Congrats everyone else that's graduating, party was tonight, great time.


----------



## HokieKen

Ted's woodworking? That site looks so awesome! Thanks for linking!


----------



## jmartel

Officially have the passport. Flying home Thursday. Finally.


----------



## HokieKen

No smokin' for me but some ribeyes and corn over charcoal came out mighty yummy last night


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love Ribeyes. I'm going to pick up a nice one when we get back. And a brisket because we owe our neighbors a ton for watching the cats and the house for the last 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## MSquared

Mmmmmmmm …... Brisket!! The best 12 hours of 'Low and Slow" I can think of!! Time well spent .


----------



## theoldfart

A grilling story

Beginning 









Middle









End 









Also a nice Malbec!


----------



## MSquared

Do I detect Chimichurri?!


----------



## theoldfart

Nope, a wet rub made of cilantro, garlic, fresh ginger, jalapeño, soy, and oil.


----------



## jmartel

Making me hungry, OF.


----------



## theoldfart

JApetite, I don't have the patience of you grilling dudes. Smoking something for ten plus hours would kill me.


----------



## MSquared

Oooh!! OF, ... What's the name? And consider that recipe stolen!!  I'm thinkin' Skirt Steaks, maybe Hanger Steaks ….To begin with, and Salsa Verdi, etc.


----------



## putty

I love a good pork tenderloin!!!


----------



## MSquared

A Pork Tenderloin is tricky to cook properly. By the looks of it, Kevin nailed it!


----------



## theoldfart

MSQ, i'll Post the recipe tomorrow.

I grill to temp, 135 degrees on the tenderloin, medium rare.


----------



## jmartel

> JApetite, I don't have the patience of you grilling dudes. Smoking something for ten plus hours would kill me.
> 
> - theoldfart


At least with the new smoker all I do is fire it up in the morning and pull the food off at dinner time. Little to no messing with it


----------



## bigblockyeti

Which one did you get? I keep seeing the same ones on project smoke but with any sponsorship there's going to be more that a little bias. I'd like to get one that takes the pucks (or anything else easy) and uses little electricity while running all day and won't be hurt if it gets rained on. I don't need (or want to pay for) one with wifi, bluetooth or any other app. related connectivity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> MSQ, i'll Post the recipe tomorrow.
> 
> I grill to temp, 135 degrees on the tenderloin, medium rare.
> 
> - theoldfart


Grill to temp is the key to a great pork tenderloin, I'll second that!


----------



## jmartel

> Which one did you get? I keep seeing the same ones on project smoke but with any sponsorship there s going to be more that a little bias. I d like to get one that takes the pucks (or anything else easy) and uses little electricity while running all day and won t be hurt if it gets rained on. I don t need (or want to pay for) one with wifi, bluetooth or any other app. related connectivity.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I made my own ugly drum smoker. Used all new parts and bought the charcoal basket so it was about $300ish in parts. Could have made it cheaper with a refurbished barrel and making a charcoal basket though

Runs right at 300 with the inlet valves wide open which is what I cook everything at. I do have to flip the brisket and fatties to cook more evenly but not a huge deal. Flip the brisket at 4 hours, 6, and 8. Finishes in 10.


----------



## OleGrump

Don't know about the commitment level y'all have had to have, but I can tell you, MY wife SHOULD be committed…. 
Can't weigh in on BK overseas, but I can tell you McDonald's in London was WAAAAYYYY better than what we get here in the US. Yes, we ate in other places in too, (the WORST being Harrod's…..:-( and "pub-Grub" is fantastic, but we saw Mickey-Ds after a day of touring around and just wanted a sandwich and some chips (fries over here) Not only was the crispy chicken really good, There were so AWESOME females coming in there for a meal. Blimey! Wot a crackin' seta bristols ya got there, Dawlin'.....


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ok I remember the ugly drum smoker build from a while ago. I hate the search feature on this site!


----------



## theoldfart

Marty, here you go:

Asian-Spiced wet rub

1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup minced fresh cilantro
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon grated ginger
1 jalapeno chile, stemmed seeded and minced
1 garlic clove, minced


----------



## chrisstef

Just noticed your grill marks OF. Nice work …. for propane. 

Dusting off the boots tomorrow. This is gonna hurt.

Edit- sesame oil. I fuggin love sesame oil.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, given the combustibility issues here abouts, I sold my charcoal grill before we moved. I'd much rather use hardwood charcoal, better flavor.


----------



## jmartel

Back in Seattle. Kid was a trooper and didn't make a peep all day. So just today alone she has been on a bus, train, planes, car, and a ferry.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! Thank you Kevin! Got all that on hand. Yeah man, that's sounds like a great compliment to a grilled Pork Tenderloin!

Addendum; Scratch that! My daughter swiped the cilantro! ;0


----------



## rad457

Jmart, world traveller in the first week! Took all 3 of the Grangirls to Mexico for their 1st Birthdays and all traveled well! Funny how the oldest got to go 3 times and keeps asking when the new Sister/Brother is arriving?


----------



## woodcox

Good everyone is home safe, J. That has been a trip for her.

I found a picture in a local book of my old man and his dad in the shop circa 1950. Any ideas what the machine is behind Sr.? It kind of looks like a power fed moulder or?









Almost finished with another hi-vise in maple.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you and the family are back Jmart.

Looks like a moulder Woody, but who am I to say. Vise looks great!


----------



## HokieKen

Was that the one you were making me WC? ;-) Looks awesome!

Welcome home #Jdaddy!


----------



## Tugboater78

Been a looonng time coming, lots of frustrations and tears, but this coming monday got a crew showing up to hang 257 4×12x1/2 and 57 4×12x5/8 sheets of "kick my not 20 anymore ass".










I can finally see the finish line, in the distance….

My almost 5mo old doing good, weighed in at 16lb 3oz at 4mo checkup. Shes a spoiled little chunk









Ever seen a kid try to rip out all his teeth on one side, as well as fracture his upper plate with a basketball net? Me neither, till a couple weeks ago my 14yr old nephew did just that


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, looks like most things are going well. Did your nephew misunderstand the idea of slam dunk?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, looks like most things are going well. Did your nephew misunderstand the idea of slam dunk?
> 
> - theoldfart


I think so… im pretty sure he knows how not to do it now, or i hope so cause his helicoptor ride to cincinnati childrens hospital sure hurt my brother lol…


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe the tooth fairy's payment will cover the helicopter ride Tug ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Ouch!!!


----------



## jmartel

That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## MSquared

Oh yes it will! And, in a 14 y.o.'s brain, bragging rights … 'Oh yeah?! That's nothin'! I had to be air-lifted to the hospital' !!


----------



## putty

I couldn't look at it. Best wishes to him!!


----------



## 489tad

Ouch!

JStateside I'm glad your all back.


----------



## jmartel

Starting to go through photos from Norway. Here's where we stayed for part of the trip up in Lofoten.


----------



## ToddJB

I feel like I haven't updated you kids in awhile.

So the stolen Subaru was found! And only 2 days after giving up and buying a truck.

It smells like a chimney. They took my battery out and left a far too large of a battery for me on the passenger seat (so thoughtful). They managed to kill off the already slowly dying alternator, which is likely why they yanked the battery in the first place. The car has to be driven power breaking it to keep the RPMs high enough to keep it running. Fun.

Couple buddies are interested in it - so we'll just sell it off on the cheap.

Got a 2007 Tundra. I feel like I've entered compensative manhood - and I like it.

House - inspections reared some serious ugliness. Pest, structural, electrical, roofing, and on and on and on. Currently working on negotiating down price. Progressing, but slowly.


----------



## HokieKen

That's gorgeous Jmart!

Good luck on the house Todd. The general advice I've gotten in the past from my realtor is to just put the repairs on the seller rather than trying to negotiate the cost out of the selling price. Whichever way it goes, hurry up man, you might miss the lovely NC humidity if you wait too long!

Good call on the Tundra. Welcome to vehicular masculinity ;-)


----------



## TerryDowning

Loved my 2007 Tundra, (Purchased used in 2009) it was a great truck for the 9 years I drove it.

Replaced last year with a 2018 F150 Lariat I love this truck.


----------



## HokieKen

Todd can't go straight from a hippy car to a F150 Terry. Too big a jump. Baby steps.


----------



## JayT

Beautiful pic, jphotog.

Todd becoming a truck owner, woot woot! Glad you got the car back, even if in deplorable condition. At least it sounds like you can recoup a little bit.

Good luck with whatever you decide on the house.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, pretty excited for the truck and one less thing to think about if a move happens. Only would need to worry about a trailer then.

Kenny, them doing work is out of the question from their side of the house. AND if we can show them large quotes and I end up doing the work myself, then it's a win for us in the pocket book.


----------



## HokieKen

I hear ya. If it works out that way, that's awesome for you man. Just a caution (from experience), your lender may require some items from the home inspection be fixed by a licensed professional before they give you the moolah. Make sure that falls on the seller so you don't end up paying money for a house to be repaired before the house is even yours.


----------



## ToddJB

That's good advice, Kenny. I'll communicate that I want that verbiage in the contract.


----------



## ToddJB

Any of you dudes know about trailers? Specifically identify from the rims what the axel rating is?

Everyone in CL has a "Heavy Duty" trailer, but none of them are posting pics of rating plates or axle ratings.

Is this kind of wheel indicative of a higher rated axle?










Is there any science to this? A standard 5 pattern is xxxlbs, 6 is xxxlbs?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know Todd. If you can measure the axle diameter, there are diameter-capacity tables you can use to determine it. I'm not sure if there's any defined relation between hub patterns and axle diameters though?


----------



## ToddJB

Axle Diameter, good to know. I'll look it up.


----------



## TerryDowning

Sometimes you can count the lugs and get a ball park.
Typically
6 lug nuts = 3-5k (per axle).
8 lug nuts = 5-7k (per axle).

Keep in mind, it's not just the axles that determine the weight rating on a trailer. The suspension, frame etc all come into play. It's a system.

Trailer Manufacturers can and do de-rate the Axle Mfg rating. In which case the de-rated number is the truth for the trailer's rating.

If they won't show you the data plate I would pass. No Mfg data plate can make registering and/or insuring a hassle.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those are mobile home.axles, not designed for multiple trips and not held to the same manufacturing standards and tolerances as what you would find on a proper trailer axle. 5 lugs is 2000-3500lb axle, 6 lugs is 5200lb axle, 8 lugs is 7000lb. Don't buy anything with tiree more than 7 years old. The four digit date code is the week (00-52) then the year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kenny's right, we had zero communication with the roofing contractor that was working on the house after I owned it and wouldn't answer any questions as I wasn't the person with whom the contact was with, that was extremely annoying. She also said some of the loose siding would be repaired before we moved in, it wasn't. The on demand water heater didn't have the capacity to keep up with the huge faucet on the big tub, she promised it would be fixed, it wasn't. She instead left a detailed explanation as to how they've learned to deal with it (the wrong way). I took care of the water.heater as that's in my wheel house, the siding and drooping drywall on the garage ceiling were taken care of a local handyman that did a good job and billed her directly. That being said, whatever he charged I would have rather had the cash and done the work myself. Structural and bug stuff worries me the most as most structural repairs that meet my requirements as it will usually entail ripping off lots of drywall.


----------



## jmartel

Went out and got some super marbled steaks to celebrate today. A NY and a filet. Making a cheesecake tonight and will eat it all tomorrow on her 3 week bday.


----------



## MSquared

Both look great, but…...The NY will be the best!!


----------



## jmartel

Yep. Wife prefers filet so that's hers. I wanted ribeye but these looked better unless I wanted a 3lb tomahawk. I would love one, but not at this price.


----------



## ToddJB

Good info on the trailers, dudes. Thanks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This is an older ad but an ok price for a tandem, almost certainly a pair of 3500 axles under it, would need to check if it has brakes on one of both axles and if they work. $250-$270 for four new tires (mounted on new wheels) and ?? time and money for rewiring and budget another $100 for misc hardware + bearings & seals.
https://denver.craigslist.org/tro/d/littleton-15-tandem-axle-trailer/6872832769.html


----------



## theoldfart

Some more working on the railroad. I just finished rebuilding some of the window frames and now switched to replacing damaged beaded T&G. Interesting twist the bead at the top is 1/4" and the lower bead is 3/8"!










have the 1/4" side bead, just ordered a 3/8" from Josh at Hyperkitten.


----------



## MSquared

Kevin - I'm in awe! Haven't come across that kind of restoration since I was a kid (Still am) gawking at the Tugboats and Tenders in the cradles at Jakobson Shipyard in Oyster Bay, NY. They were restoring shiplap, deckplates and fittings. Putting boats back into service. They still are, but now it's kind of a museum. Not like the everyday business it used to be. Now, it's a novelty. You folks are doing great work that 'needs' to be done!

P.S. I have a Jack Plane handy if you need one!! I 'might' lend it to you. '


----------



## theoldfart

How is it working?

I just picked up another 5C in good shape!


----------



## MSquared

It's working very well! My belt sander is cold and in the corner!


----------



## theoldfart

Cool!


----------



## ToddJB

Ok. Well, we just landed on a price that we're happy with. We are going to continue to get estimates on work that needs to be done for our own knowledge - but things have moved from "up in the air" to "likely".


----------



## theoldfart

Outstanding Todd, congratulations to the ToddJB family!


----------



## smitdog

Solid news Todd, here's to the light at the end of the tunnel. Hopefully it's not a train!


----------



## HokieKen

Woo hoo Schmoopy. Hope the rest is smooth sailing for ya!


----------



## 489tad

That's good news Todd!


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Todd!


----------



## summerfi

I thought you guys might get a kick out of my local weather forecast for next weekend. It's been in the high 70s/low 80s so far this week, but I've seen 6" of snow in June before.


----------



## JayT

Send some this way, Bob. It's hitting 90 here already.

Glad things are getting settled, Todd. If you move to NC, who's going to take me old tool shopping when I go to Denver?


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Todd.

Oh to hell with that Bob. Youd have to hide my sharps.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. We're hoping to be blessed with a smooth transition and high dollar on our place here. Likely going to market with it in two weeks.

Auction house is having a city auction tomorrow. They have a handful of big boy trailers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Whatever you do, don't chance a long move without a spare tire for your trailer!
I think I was done loading and securing everything Jed Clampett style on 6/26/18









Left pretty early on 6/28/18 then this about 16 miles from my parents.


----------



## ToddJB

Crazy, Yeti! Yes, a spare will be coming. Are those E rated?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't remember what the load letter designation was but they weren't trailer tires, they were LT tires rated at just over 1800lbs each and only about five years old. Despite how it looks, the whole rig was under 3400lbs and pulled quite well up to 55mph, beyond that the incredibly poor aerodynamics yielded just under 13mpg from a 6 cylinder truck. That was actually better than when I pulled the same trailer back from ohio, again this January with my heaviest shop machinery, likely closer to 4K gross but on new tires and getting just under 11mpg in crappy weather.


----------



## HokieKen

Was that second trip when you hauled all of your circular saws Yeti? ;-)

Todd, when you buy a trailer, keep Matt Cremona's Log Trailer in mind so you can convert it after the move )


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, I actually heavily considered Matt's set up for loading and unloading machinery, but I don't think I'll have time to make it happen.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, you can just let the kids carry that stuff up the ramp.


----------



## DrDirt

Not "My Shop"... but spent a week working on sculptural Rocking Chair….at Marc Adams School - A* lot* of rasping


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome job!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, that's really awesome Drdirt!


----------



## chrisstef

Maloofs give me chub


----------



## ToddJB

Auction won. Can put 10,400lbs on this little lady - though I won't as that total plus the trailer weight would exceed the trucks towing recommendations










I would have preferred to have a lower deck that went between the fenders, and there were a couple down the line of the auction but the auction house sets them all to be 1 minute apart. I didn't want to accidentally end up with multiple large trailers. I don't think it'll make a huge difference, and the ramps will be nice.


----------



## smitdog

Nice one Todd! The higher deck does have it's downside but the gate ramp and completely flat bed have their upsides too! My BIL has a gooseneck version very similar to that one that we use all the time.


----------



## ToddJB

It slightly dovetails right at the end, which is a little odd to me, but whatever. I'll make it twerk.


----------



## HokieKen

I think twerking is basically the same thing as dovetailing your end.


----------



## Mosquito

> Kenny, I actually heavily considered Matt s set up for loading and unloading machinery, but I don t think I ll have time to make it happen.
> 
> - ToddJB


I've often thought the same thing too… Though maybe I could just go up and see if I can rent the trailer from Matt instead 

Trailer looks sweet!


----------



## ToddJB

It was city-owned. So you know it got used, but hopefully, that means it also got regular maintenance. We will see.


----------



## Mosquito

That's been my experience with thart sort of thing, well maintained, but not necessarilly well cared for, if that makes sense


----------



## ToddJB

Perfectly.


----------



## DrDirt

Thanks Guys… still 'recovering' at my desk job.


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice chair DrDirt well done!

Nice trailer Todd. Make sure you check the dates on the tires. Older than three you should consider replacing. Trailer tires take a beating on tandem axle trailers. Especially the side loading in slow speed turns.

If you're not well versed in trailer loading, take some time to learn about it. Especially regarding tongue weights and trailer sway.

You definitely want a weight distributing hitch compatible with your truck and Trailer. Take the time to set that up properly. Different hitch brands have different setup rules.

I know Toyota says the Tundra has a towing capacity of 10,600. That's a maximum number calculated based on drive train, brakes, frame strength, receiver, etc. I pulled 10K with a Tundra once! I brought it down to 9K and kicked everyone out of the truck after that.

Pay more attention to the Payload rating (The yellow sticker on the door frame) of your truck. For 1/2 ton trucks Payload is typically the first limit encountered. Followed by Hitch Followed by Rear Axle Weight Rating.

Payload is all passengers, fuel, toys, tools, food, pets, and trailer tongue weight.

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 to ^ Terry.

I had a friend retiring from farming ask me to pull a heavily loaded tandem axle trailer because his 3/4 ton Tundra didn't like the hills of mid-northern IN. Northern IN is flat compared to where you're going. He rode with me one trip and was utterly amazed…I set the speed control on the goat and it did its thing without hesitation. Didn't know the weight of the load, but he had a 2 ton welding table (yeah, a monster with 1"x 4' x 8' top plate) a Smithy Granite lathe/mill and all accessories, a large welder, and some misc stuff. He also loaded the flatbed. He did have trailer well balanced, with weight on tongue, and it trailed very smoothly at high rates of fuel consumption. Do make sure the trailer brakes are tuned to lock up before the truck does when loaded, relaxed a little empty. Should be tunable at the controller in cab. Use heavy trucker's straps generously. And if you use plastic tarps, put a stretchy net over them. Saves a LOT of grief.

It's worth an extra trip not to have trouble. I may be too far north, but I'll make space if you get crushed for time. Have forks to handle pallet loads.

Safe travels!

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you sure 10.4K is the capacity on the trailer and not the GVWR? It sounds like the latter as that would be two 5200lb. axles with an empty trailer weight of 1700lb. (total guess) that would leave a capacity of 8700lb. which is still quite a bit. Off it does have a capacity of 10.4K in addition to the empty trailer weight then it should have 8 lug wheels.


----------



## Tugboater78

Upstairs, drywall hung, yay.. 
Weird walking through now that i cant walk or see through the walls now… after a year of doing so…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Solid progress! I know the one thing I never liked about drywall going up was the space always seems much smaller, I suspect it would be more so if it's been like that for a year.


----------



## ToddJB

Good advice all around guys. Noted.

Yeti, you might be right, I'll confirm when I get there and can check out the plate.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## ShaneA

Todd making some moves. Nice


----------



## rad457

Todd, heads up, actual towing capacity for the Tundra is 4800 to 6800 in the real world
My 2012 F150 is rated for 9600 and when I pull the travel trailer(5900 empty) in the mountains are any cross winds, knuckles get white real fast! Especially when the electronic sway control kicks in.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hogwash, that'll pull 11K in a heavy cross wind all day! I remember seeing it on the commercials when the designed the Tundra in 07'


----------



## 489tad

Todd that Tundra is real purdy.


----------



## TerryDowning

Very nice looking truck Todd.
My Tundra towed very nicely with heavy band trailers (6K to 9K depending on which trailer I was hauling the band had 4) for four years racking up thousands of miles and then I pulled my fifth wheel with it for 3 more.
Make no mistake, the fifth wheel was a mismatch when fully loaded and really too heavy for that truck. That being said, it still behaved very nicely. Tag trailers absolutely need weight distribution and sway control. You saved a bundle on the basic trailer. I recommend that you spend some money on a decent WDH setup and some good commercial grade tie downs you won't regret it.


----------



## duckmilk

Well done Todd. Good luck on the house and move!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys, yeah, the truck is pretty clean. Super blessed to find it.

Terry, I hear you loud and clear. I'm looking into it.


----------



## woodcox

Very nice, Dirt. A chair class would be a lot of fun.

I hope it'll pull well for you, Todd. Maybe in the fray, document the finer points of moving such a shop so far. The thought of having to move my small pile of dirt leaves a disquieting feeling.

It is verking!









I drilled the hub pin willy nilly as the t-bar hole should ideally be through the face grain. It's not. It would have bothered me to have them staggered. I started oiling it and still need to round the top corners over some then line the jaws.

Did you wind up with that pooch, stef? My minion is honing her chiseler ways on the more pets front also.


----------



## chrisstef

We did get the mutt woody. So far, hes been a really good boy. Hes dropped a couple heavys in the house but hes pretty lazy and really gentle. Hes knows zero commands but were working on that a bit. He'll stand up on his hind legs and watch ya eat, angling for some scraps is about the worst thing he does.

High school baseball team in the state final tomorrow night. Gonna roll with the old man and the boy. First game under the lights for N.

Dope lookin vice woody.


----------



## HokieKen

Love the vise WC! Still need me one someday. The original used some sort of cam arrangement for the parallel IIRC. Did that not hold up or did you just decide to go a different way on this one?


----------



## bandit571

All cleaned up Picked up there rest of a set, today…









Already had one of these…might as well get the rest….for under a dollar a piece…


----------



## woodcox

It's lever is too short. Bites into your hand. It's held everything fine, I've vigorously planed a bunch of proud maple box joints with it. It didn't move any. However, repositioning small parts around, like spoke shaving, it is too wide. Narrower will be nice with this one, 2×2. BC used to reproduce hardware for a carvers vise, la forge royale, with this jaw profile. They mentioned they may do a another run of the discontinued hardware soon.


----------



## Tugboater78

We have drywall… was fun watching a solid crew git R dun.



























Also snapped a pic of the lilun after i got her to go to sleep last night in my arms


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Tug.

Was missing the meat too much while I was away. Threw this little 10lb'er on this morning.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Tug.


----------



## chrisstef

Drywall n brisket. Noice.


----------



## Brit

Hello chaps. Sorry to be conspicuous by my absence of late. Work is manic at the moment and my weekends have been spent digging the trench on the my landscaping project. I'm making the forms for the concrete pour now.



















Can't wait for the concrete to go in so I can start building it back up again.

Laters.


----------



## chrisstef

That is not a small project Andy. Thats some solid lookin site work there!


----------



## Brit

It is Stef and I've got arms like Popeye to prove it. )


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, looking for Roman ruins?


----------



## Brit

Sadly Kev, all I've found so far is a rusty old 3/4" socket chisel. I was hoping for some treasure because in bygone days pirates would bury their ill-gotten gains around this area.


----------



## Brit

I thought you guys might be interested in this butt mortise plane on ebay. You don't get many of them to the pound.


----------



## bandit571

Something for Andy/Brit..









has seen too many sharpenings?









Plate has more bends than Belfast road…









Label screw is from Diamond Edge….wood is by Atkins….


----------



## ksSlim

How do you fellas find the interesting tools?


----------



## chrisstef

Planes seen some miles but all appears to be in pretty darn good shape there Andy.


----------



## HokieKen

Only if local pick up is available Andy ;-)


----------



## MSquared

What Plane?!


----------



## ToddJB

Pictures for our home are happening today. Had a late night shop douche in hopes of luring in some unsuspecting home buyer.


----------



## theoldfart

Got a few truckloads there Todd. Don't envy you.


----------



## JayT

Jealous of the space and equipment, Todd. Not envious at all of having to move all of it.


----------



## HokieKen

When you move, I'll help you unload all of it if I can have the ganged DPs  See how reasonable I am? I didn't even shoot for the Bridgport or LeBlondie.


----------



## smitdog

Checked out a local makerspace and it seems like a pretty cool place. Lots of CNC machines - router, mill, lathe. Also a laser cutter/engraver as well as 3-D printers. May have to become a member and learn some of the programming - this could take up some of my time…

Mill









Lathe









Shopbot


----------



## JayT

Pardon me while I wipe drool off the keyboard.

That would be a killer place to have access, smitdog. There's a group talking about starting a maker space here, but I don't know how long it'll take to get off the ground and if they are going to have milling and lathe capabilities. They seem pretty set on having laser engraving/cutting and CNC router, but the metalworking stuff is a question.


----------



## ToddJB

Place seems legit, Jarret. What's the monthly price point? My buddy is a part of one in NYC and his cost a month is more than my mortgage payment.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I mentioned this before I think when Red moved. Make sure it's clear in your selling contract that the cabinets, shelves anything mounted to your walls you want to keep are not included in the sale. Good luck.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. Absolutely, Dan. It'll say absolutely nothing stays, and then we will likely leave some stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

That's what happened to me… two crappy base cabinets that I didn't want (but have been using since), and 12 dead 8' flourescent bulbs…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wasn't planning on leaving anything but the appliances, washer & dryer and the built in shelves in the garage. The buyers wanted to make sure all the window treatments stayed which I was fine with and my JET air cleaner mounted to the ceiling in my shop. I ending up leaving so much more, particularly missed was all the rough sawn maple, cherry and ash in the shop attic. Another trip with my truck and small trailer would have gotten everything else but also necessitated another storage unit and more shop, garage or shed space, none of which I have now.


----------



## smitdog

> Place seems legit, Jarret. What's the monthly price point? My buddy is a part of one in NYC and his cost a month is more than my mortgage payment.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's really what makes it a no brainer for me, it is funded mainly by a local college engineering program so the membership fee is only $25 per month for individual, $65 per month for family up to 5 people. Raw materials must be supplied but cleanup is actually included in the monthly fee! Kids are welcome too if accompanied by a parent or guardian. The hours being somewhat limited is the only real drawback but still, for that price to access that kind of equipment???


----------



## smitdog

Can't believe that I seriously just got Rick Rolled by Stef's OP… Never clicked that link before for some reason… Fork me!


----------



## HokieKen

LOL! Stef got me too way back when I first checked this thread out Jarrett.

$25/month is insane to access that shop man! I could probably make a living out of there and not have any overhead ;-)


----------



## smitdog

I know Ken!! My only worry is that during operating hours it is insane in there and a very long wait to use a machine… Worth a couple months to find out though!!


----------



## ToddJB

$25 a month, and you don't have to clean anything up? Hell, I might just eat dinner there every night.


----------



## ToddJB

Check this craziness out.

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=AadgSyaGk8J


----------



## putty

That is cool Todd, was it done with a special camera?

The first thing a Relator or a Staging person will tell you is to declutter…
That would be hard to do in your shop!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Todd, we looked at a few houses when we were on the hunt that had the same thing going on.

Putty, they're done with a 360 degree camera that they move around to various spots in the house


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, yeah, it's called a Matterport, and does exactly what Mos described. They did one of the house too and it maps all the floors. Pretty cool.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Todd! I gotta say though. I don't know how you get anything done in there. There's only 4 table saws. Maybe you'll be able to "tool up" at the new house…


----------



## ToddJB

3 and only 1 is functional


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, mad moving efforts are in your future. Are you keeping all three unisaws? I had three and sold two, now my one is completely buried. An email sent to our current property management co. resulted in no response as predicted since the new management co. is taking the reigns on 6/15. I need to get approval for a shed sooner than later, I still need to hunt down replacements for a couple of the tools I reluctantly sold

We looked at a couple houses that had the Matterport and it was neat to see everything as if you were there (and wearing fisheye glasses). I do wish more realtors would post the floor plan with dimensions in the plethora of pictures they typically include in listings.


----------



## theoldfart

It time to relax, most of the hiking routes are underneath 5-20' of snow!








It's sideways because i'm laying down


----------



## bandit571

last time I went camping…Uncle Sam was paying me….


----------



## 489tad

Todd how often do you play rocker darts?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats fuggin excellent smit. It went like a year without catching anyone. I needed that chuckle.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That was part of the decluttering process, Dan


----------



## jmartel

Right on, Jarrett. We have a maker space here on our island that is like $35/month. The woodworking space is huge. I'm going to join once I'm done with the house stuff.

https://bainbridgebarn.org/


----------



## ToddJB

As of 10pm last night, we're officially on the market here. Couple showings already on the books. Fingers crossed for a profitable and fast turn around.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck todd


----------



## JayT

^ Ditto that, Todd. Hope it sells quickly.


----------



## jmartel

Well unfortunately the empty lot next door is not going to be empty any longer. It was nice while it lasted. At least we have already made friends with the couple building next door which is good.










Also got a few hours to dedicate to the bed build that got delayed over the winter today. Should be ready for dying Saturday and then clear coat after that. Then back to the kitchen build.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sitting here qondering how Todd is gonna transport all that stuff cross country… and wondering if maybe some would fall off the truck and ended up in my barn along the way…

Moving into the same area where all my regular youtube "homesteaders" live…

Also beautiful country.. the american "highlands" that many a Scotsman ended up


----------



## ToddJB

Well, sorry that you have to have neighbors, Jmart, but I'm glad you like them.

Tug, who are these homesteaders you speak of?


----------



## rad457

Jmart, hey I tried to comedown and look at that property but dem folks at the border were downright rude! Up here we just let anybody walk in?


----------



## jmartel

Gotta do something to keep the riff Raff out.

House next door is apparently going to be done to the Passivhouse standard. And have solar panels and Tesla battery wall in the garage. So high tech unlike my dump.


----------



## theoldfart

Todays hike overlooking Donner Lake from Tahoe-Donner










Still need to finish unpacking, clean the gear, have a beer, and go to sleep.


----------



## theoldfart

Todays hike overlooking Donner Lake from Tahoe-Donner










Still need to finish unpacking, clean the gear, have a beer, and go to sleep.


----------



## rad457

*Gotta do something to keep the riff Raff out.* Thought the South border would deserve more attention?
Haven't been called that yet, at least not to my face. Just as well, that Left Coast a little to strange in regards to their politics!


----------



## jmartel

Dry fit up, will be dying it this afternoon. Finish starting tomorrow. Man this headboard is heavy.

Should have a new fridge showing up early next week as well. Ours is falling apart. Then it's finishing the flooring in the kitchen and making drawers.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work, J. Mine could get it that one. Ours is high and I'm not nice enough to suggest I shorten it. Too much entertainment value there.

Nice view, Kevin. It doesn't look too cold up there. Don't eat anybody.

I was shuffling around your shop a little too long, Todd. You're ok with that? Now I can't find my coffee cup.


----------



## jmartel

It's still going to be a tall bed. We have like a 15" tall mattress plus box springs. So, the wife will likely have to jump a bit.

All dyed to match the nightstands I built a couple years ago. I'll give it a scuff sand in the morning and then start spraying some matte poly.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, too late! urp


----------



## Tugboater78

Todd

The Rhodes family
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOSGEokQQcdAVFuL_Aq8dlg

Art and Bri
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWVCeqJ3lbpOrkZ4rleky0g

Sow the Land
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWXfd9-r0pGdQ3uNr8SNtVA

Stoney Ridge ( i think he in virginia, but in general area)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQVGf64a6nqKhgR9eKCUY4A


----------



## 489tad

Yes, he is my son!
I hope you all had a nice Fathers Day.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy pappys day boys.

I got a tshirt that says greatest farter. The rt overlaid the th. Its really nice to be noticed for the things you do well.

Did an overnight brisket smoke. Started at 11. Woke up at 7 to the meat at 196 and the grill at 215. Couldnt haved asked for better temps. Let her ride to 205 and sit for a few hours.










Spicy meat candy fo yo mouf.


----------



## ToddJB

Open house yesterday, contract today. Denver market is cray-cray


----------



## jmartel

Damn. Good news, Todd.

Took the little one out for a "hike" today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

JDaddy, that looks like a tactical Baby Bjorn you've got her bundled up in.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Todd.


----------



## HokieKen

Rock on Todd!

Nice hat JHokie  Lil' gal has a fine role model.

Brisket gives my taste buds chub Stef.


----------



## HokieKen

...


----------



## theoldfart

Excellent Todd, feels good don't it!


----------



## ToddJB

It'll feel good everything is safely across the country and I don't have two mortgages, Kev, but yes, this was a huge load off the shoulders.


----------



## jmartel

Now you just have the huge load of moving all that old arn cross country.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man. Now that the house is under contract, I'm going to bring the trailer back to the house and start making sure it's road worthy, and start working on a plan on how to get it all loaded and unloaded without killing myself.


----------



## JayT

Congrats on the accepted offer, Todd. Hope inspections and all other paperwork goes smoothly.

Don't forget to drop off the B-port as you drive by my house on the way to NC.


----------



## ToddJB

Go stand by your mailbox, I'll be by sometime in the next month.


----------



## Mosquito

You hoping to do 1 and done Todd, or how many trips are you making?

Good news on the sell


----------



## JayT

> Go stand by your mailbox, I ll be by sometime in the next month.
> 
> - ToddJB


Cool. Luckily my mailbox is on the porch right next to a comfy chair.


----------



## ToddJB

No way, Mos. My math says the shop is tipping the scales around 14K. So two trips.


----------



## 489tad

JDadskills!
A+ Todd!
Stef's Smoke House!


----------



## Mosquito

Well here's hoping for a few days of good weather for you then Todd


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, I'd think really hard about pulling 3 1/2 tons with a 1/2 or 3/4 ton pickup on a tag. Pulling 7500 lbs with a 5700lb vehicle through the hills of the southeast would raise the hair on my neck. BTDT, and don't ever want to do it again. May I suggest for your consideration that a third trip would be a cheap disaster alternative. I know it sounds alarmist, but until you've had the experience of being pushed down a long grade without the means to stop or control it adequately, you might not understand. What makes this so vivid in my memory is that one of my first experiences with a heavy vehicle in big hills started at 2:00 am on a foggy morning with 68 back seat drivers in the hills of eastern TN. A full size luxury charter bus without jake brake, just four wheel brakes, a nearly useless transmission brake, and an automatic transmission that was tricky to force a downshift and whose temperature had to be monitored closely. A passenger asked why we were going only 40 mph as we topped a hill that I knew led to a long 10% downgrade, and I replied "Please fasten your seat belt and ask me again in 4 minutes". Shortly there were 62 white knuckle flyers and six drunks. No more questions.

So, in short, two critical pieces of experience offered. First and foremost you cannot ride your brakes on the down slope. Try very hard to plan no brakes required on the down slope!!!! Top the hill in one gear lower than it took to get there and be patient. If you HAVE to use your brakes, brake hard and early, then get off the brakes to let them cool a bit. You won't be able to monitor the temp of your transmission, so go easy on it.

I've found that there must be a universal civil engineering requirement in any state with large hills. It seems that at the bottom of every long, steep slope it is required to put in a very sharp 90° turn. There's always a Darwin award station near there.

I do hope you have a safe trip, Todd.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

BTDT Dan, but not in a bus. Was taking a load of livestock westward down the mountain from Ruidoso NM to the Tularosa basin (about a 3k altitude drop) pulling a heavy homemade trailer with no brakes in a 3/4 ton pickup with standard transmission. There are two places on that road that have emergency exit ramps for trucks. I could see the ramps had been used previously. Made it safely with brakes that were getting pretty warm by the bottom.

Todd, what is your plan for loading all that heavy arn on the trailer and then unloading it?


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, warning noted. Thank you for your concern - seriously.

Duck, I'll be employing a few methods: Winch on the trailer, pallet jack, engine lift, and dolly.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a mighty beefy trailer you got there Todd, I wouldn't hesitate to do it in two trips even though 7K + the trailer would be a little under 9K. That's really a 3/4 ton truck wearing 1/2 badges, big axle, good transmission and over 380hp should git'r going. Truck brakes and trailer brakes all in good shape and working properly will git'r stopped.


----------



## TerryDowning

and if the engine is a 5.7 liter that will help with going down hill as well. Do not be afraid to downshift and engine brake the 5.7 does a great job of that. I miss the Tundra 5.7 engine braking on the steep rocky mt highways. Other than I love the F150 I now have.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a company like American Van Lines to move everything at once?


----------



## theoldfart

^ That's what we did, if it's affordable that's the way to go.


----------



## theoldfart

Workin' on the railroad today. I had to shift gears from rebuilding the window frames on the passenger car to some stuff a bit bigger. We set the new boiler into the running gear of a steam locomotive.









I had to make some frames to support the end of the boiler while we wheeled out the flat bed it was on out of the way and wheeled the running gear under it.










Once the running gear was lined up we pulled the supports and lowered the boiler down. A lot of fun juggling thousands of pounds in the air!


----------



## DanKrager

Busy busy yesterday and today. 8 hours driving, 1 1/2 hours to load, and about 1 hour to unload. I'm really excited! Not a giveaway price but a fair one. It's a Smithy Granite 1324 with several hundred pounds of tooling! OK, so I was pissed at the machinist for charging me $120 to make a 1.25" shaft 6" long, drill a hole and put a groove for snap ring on it. Fix my own wagon, now I will! And that is indeed the next project…to make the big leaf cart a hydraulic dump wagon!










Parallel project is to cut fancy holes in the plywood yielding designer firewood and a pair of pantheon acroterion plaques to stand in a wedding venue. The little one is a cake decoration. One good one for three efforts.



















DanK


----------



## HokieKen

That Smithy is a good fella to have around the shop Dan! Nice score on that one


----------



## DanKrager

How do you guys rotate the picture? It won't let me edit for change.










DanK


----------



## JayT

Looks great, Dan. By reports I've read, those Smithy machines are supposed to be pretty good. Most 3 in 1's are suspect as far as accuracy and performance, but those have a good reputation. Have fun!


----------



## ToddJB

Fun, Dan! Does it have full lathe capabilities?


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, I would say so. The model number indicates capacity. 13" swing by 24" BC. They make a 1340, I think. The tail stock is up front on the top shelf down below standing on it's "tail". The bit turrets are also buried. There's a 6" three jaw and an 8" four jaw, a tilting vise, a tilting table (bottom left), a gallon bucket (a drawer full) of milling cutters, reamers, and drills, a boring bar set, a pair of milling heads, one of which swings the boring bars out to 6" etc. This was just how it landed in my shop! That metal cart seems a bit light weight to hold up about 800 lbs. Oh, and there is a full set of threading gears including metrics.

BTW, I tested the KY hills for you, but without a trailer. And confirmed the civil engineering rule!

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Compound tool rest Dan?


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, did you take 24 or 75? 75 takes about an hour longer, but I'm curious which path is easier.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, I've traveled both I-24 and I-75 a fair amount, heavy and light. Both have big rolling hills, so there is little difference over their lengths. There are flat places, of course, and the north route has more of the flatter stuff. From Knoxville east anything gets pretty hilly. There aren't many of them but the 10% grades are the killers. They often give you the percent slope on signage.

My little trip was from Olney IL to Murray KY. These roads are very familiar to me in SE IL because I drove 42M concrete pumps over most of them. So I was on IL 1 to IL 45 to 145 to I-24 to I-69 to 641 to the cow path 1346. No giant hills like farther east. But I did find a couple Darwin award sites!

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, looking at your potential route you will pass fairly close to here. We're between the north and the south routes, I think. If you go through St Louis area, I-64 (to I-24 via I-57) runs south of us (about 40 min) and I-70 goes north of us about 45 minutes away. Let us know your final route plans, if you will, and maybe we can meet up. I'll understand if you are pushing it, too.
.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

The tentative plan will be to push to get into Nashville - 17 hours. Crash for the night. then from Nashville take 40 over to Knoxville and then take a bit of a longer, but seemingly easier route, by going up to Johnson City, then down to Asheville.


----------



## JayT

Todd, if you need a break as you go by my fair city on I-70 (about 6 hours from Denver) feel free to call. I'd gladly buy lunch or just a cup of whatever is your beverage of choice.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> . . . . take a bit of a longer, but seemingly easier route, by going up to Johnson City, then down to Asheville.
> 
> - ToddJB


Depending on how the whole package goes down the road that may be a very wise choice. There isn't a really quick route between Knoxville and Asheville but there certainly are routes better suited for a sporty car/motorcycle and those better suited for a heavy trailer in tow!


----------



## bandit571

was a wild night, last night…



























3.75" in less than an hour


----------



## MSquared

Looks like Long Island during/after a Nor'easter!


----------



## jmartel

Dang, looks like a toad strangler. I'm glad we don't really get hard rain that often, just drizzle in the winter.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, we might take you up on that. Reality is we'll be pushing to hit Nashville by midnight, so we might be doing truck stop meals.


----------



## HokieKen

You know it's bad when the dude from Seattle remarks about how much rain you get…


----------



## bandit571

Sucks when you just bought a car, and driving it home….he had just got the temp tags for it, too…









Huntsville, OH. is just north of here…got a bit deeper, out there..









Used to be an old rail road overpass here…St Rt 117..guess they should have filled this spot in….


----------



## DanKrager

I think one would call this a compound tool post holder. It pivots with degrees marked.










Man, that's a lot of rain, guys. Ground is soaked but no major flooding in this area.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Keep your powder dry bandito.


----------



## jmartel

Fin. 20lb cat for scale.










Still need to add crown throughout the house (and in the bedroom pictured), and make the transition strip into the closet.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's your compound Dan. You're ready to turn some stuff buddy 

Good luck Bandit. I know the Ohio farmers are in a bad spot this year with all the rain. Gonna be some 'spensive corn on the cob to grill this summer…

Awesome work Jmart. I'm diggin' the bed and night stand in a big way.


----------



## ToddJB

That bed looks awesome.


----------



## ShaneA

Bed looks good JNoCurtains.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. Glad to have it out of the shop and out of the way. Now I just need to finish my kitchen cabinets and make the drawers.


----------



## putty

looks good…What finish did you use? Looks like a satin or matt


----------



## jmartel

Sprayed on a matte water based poly. Think it was Varathane? From Home Depot. Then I rubbed it down with 0000 steel wool and paste wax.


----------



## DanKrager

That bed resembles one I bought new for $139. Was going to make it until I realized that would be less than half the material cost, even if I bought from the Midnight Lumber Yard! Looks good to me!

If that cat can catch mice, I'll take it.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

That cat is useless for mice. The other one learned how to catch them last year though.

Finished up the flooring yesterday. Looks way better without the nasty old vinyl tile. Also got the new fridge in. Nice to have one where the door actually seals.


----------



## jmartel

Did a mini garage-douche yesterday. Still need to take about a week to organize fasteners and put them into cases. Need to do the shop next and then it's back to working on cabinets.


----------



## theoldfart

Gardening with rocks!


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, I might have a similar pic coming soon. Inspections came back from our current home. We have a break in the sewer line, and it runs right under our back deck. Ugh. Should have some quotes on Weds as what that's going to cot to rip up the deck, dig, fix, and put it all back.


----------



## Mosquito

So last week I picked up this lathe from a guy about 1/2 mile from me. We moved it in two trips, the lathe then the stand, and he helped load it, rode with me, and helped unload it. It's surprisingly heavy, and the stand was too. Until I thought to lift up the top of the bottom shelf, suspecting (rightfully) that there may be weight added down there.

Anyway, it was $200, and came with 2 dead motor controllers. 1 that blew a capacitor (original), and one that he had ordered but blew up when attempting to get it working again. I added my own and now have a functioning variable speed Nova 3000 lathe. 1.5PH motor, with the controller currently wired for 220v, though I was debating exchanging it for the model that can run on GFCI circuits so I could wire it for 110v if I wanted, but we'll see.

16" swing, 24" between centers. I've got the bango and tool rest, as well as tail stock. Came with a junk live center (bad bearings), but I'll see about replacing the bearing or just getting a third live center (have two for my other lathe).










The head of the lathe can also rotate, and locks in at 0, 22.5, 45, and 90 degrees, as well a s180 and 337.5 (for lefties, apparently). It also came with the outboard tool rest mechanism, I just haven't put it back on yet. 29" swing with the outboard tool rest




























I will at some point replace the power cable and the cable going from the power cut off to the VFD, as I prefer SJOOW, but it functions as is. I basically just put the new VFD in the old setup (it had a remote on/off, forward/reverse, and speed dial box, but I suspect that's likely what went wrong when trying to add the new one by the P.O.). Plus it was using thermostat wires, and those items in this VFD are using 14awg wire, so I'd probably prefer to go that route if I did the same. That can be a possible future upgrade to look at, as I haven't REALLY felt like I've needed it so far.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Mos, great score


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't really need another lathe, but being able to do outboard turning appealed to me (as well as the price). I was even thinking about making a shorter stand and remove the bed extension to make it dedicated to bowls/no tail stock. and take up a smaller footprint


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, no chance of pulling another line through the old one and save the digging?


----------



## chrisstef

This ^

Freshy fresh and no diggin.

Edit. The recent news of UConn to the Big East in 2021 made me want to dance nude. Goodbye Tulsa, tulane and east carolina. I cant wait to see some of our old rivals again and play MSG in march all while sticking it to espn by joining a conference who's rights are owned by fox.


----------



## ToddJB

Dunno Kev. Hopefully will find out tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

No offense Stef but, I'm pretty sure you'd be the first person in history to dance (in any regalia or lack thereof) over an invite (back) to the Big East conference ;-) Except for your football program of course. They'll have to stay in the AAC right? The AAC who is pissed about y'all jumping ship? Which, BTW, football is the only sport that really matters ;-)

Nice score on the lathe Mos!

Good luck with the poo-poo-pipe Todd!


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I wouldn't think the Big East would move the needle in its current incarnation. However, it is a step up. Pretty strange circumstance to find a traditional and national level program lacking a befitting home. I do think that pouring resources into the FB program could help leverage yet still better move though.

Great score on the lathe Mos.

Oh inspections…hopefully the seller has the room to be able to negotiate into some sort of a solution Todd. Sounds pretty expensive.


----------



## chrisstef

No offense taken but let me bring the story full circle to you guys. You guys are midwest guys, football rules the roost no doubt about it. Up here in New England, its basketball country. College football has never provided a huge fanbase. Yale, harvard, boston college, syracuse, rutgers, buffalo, etc all havent been relevant in a long long time.

7-10 years ago our football team, with randy edsall as coach, had won the big east twice, almost beat RG3 and mike vicks brother, we beat notre dame in south bend and went to the Fiesta bowl. From 1999 - 2014 we wont 4 nattys in hoops. The world was our oyster.

Then Edsall abandoned his team mid-flight from a bowl game loss to leave and coach Maryland, his "dream" job. At the same time ESPN (whose HQ is in Connecticut and got their start by broadcasting Uconn basketball games) forced the dissolution of the old Big East because only half the teams played football. Warde Manual (our AD) and SusanHebrst (our Prez) thought we were a shoe in for the ACC. Then WVU went to the big 12 along with Pitt. Boston college and syracuse went to the ACC as the time was running out on the big east.

A year later, Boston College, their tag team partner FSU and ESPN block us from joining the ACC and they take Louisville over us relegating us to the newly formed American. Our football hire of Paul Pasquelloni and subsequently Bob Diaco are all time dumpster fires. Horrible horrible dumpster fires. Our football program was gutted. Then our big east exit money dried up. We're now in a conference with zero natural rivals. No one even close. Cincinnati is our closest conference mate worth a damn. Kevin Ollie, our hand picked successor to Jim Calhoun, falls clean off the cliff after winning a natty and going through a nasty divorce. He mails it in.

Our life blood of the university, basketball, had become a joke. Under.500 for the first time in 30 years. Attendance was a joke. There was zero buzz in the arenas for anyone aside from Cincy. Not memphis, not witchita, not temple. The team wasnt excited, the fans werent excited. We sucked. I fast forwarded through games. I havent missed more than 5 games in 25 years but it was becoming a real chore to watch. Kids left the program in droves and our recruiting was D2 level. Dying on the vine withering away.

Now, weve accepted an invitation back to the big east. I know its not the big east of old but its fairly close. We'll get to play Georgetown, Seton Hall, St Johns, Villanova, and Providence again. All natural, regional rivalries. We'll play at Madison Square Garden in March where we draw huge crowds. Danny Hurley is going to be a phenominal coach. We'll get the recruits again. NYC kids like Kemba Walker. Boston kids like Shabazz.

We're too cheap (and utterly broke as a state) to lob money at football. We subsidize it to the tune of 30 million a year. That was evident when we rehired Randy Edsall for a million bucks. We dont have the cash flow like Kansas to go out and hire Les Miles to try and ressurect a dead football program. We were 130 out of 130 in D1 football last year. Gave up like 56 points a game. Attendance was like 10,000 a game tops. They couldnt get the students in there for free. More people tailgated then left once the game started. Football doesnt move the needle up here. Its packed when were winning and empty when we lose. CT is a fair weather state through and through.

With one swift move back to the big east, we stuck it in ESPN's cooley hole and reenergized our most loyal fanbase, basketball. We've got a top 25 class coming in this year and a ton of pieces for the following year. We're gonna walk back into the big east as a possible top 25 preseason team in 2021 with a s-ton of buzz around us.

What happens to football? Im not sure yet. We may go Indy and partner up with local teams like Buffalo and Umass all while striking a deal with the sunbelt to trade football games for basketball games. The AAC dont want us and we dont want them. The new tv contract stripped us of our tier 3 right to sell content to channels like SNY and CBSSN. We made most of our money there. The new AAC contract would have put us on ESPN+ at $5 per month. A streaming service? Eff that.

By moving to the big east we completely shun ESPN who has screwed UConn at every turn. It also allows the big east to renegotiate its contract with Fox. It allows the big east to go to 11 teams and a 20 game conference schedule where everyone plays each other twice a year. We get to play in the big10 and big 12 challenge against great competition. (looking at you and Kansas JayT) Its a massive win for basketball. I dont think it moves football an inch. We're gonna suck no matter if were in the ACC, the AAC or playing JUCO teams. Maybe we become a .500 team. People will watch that but we wont watch 65 point drubbings when its 65 degrees and beautiful out or 20 degrees and snowing. I aint wasting my time on that.

I also think that the writing is on the wall for any hope of a P5 invite. Unless Notre Dame joins the ACC for football we're gonna be left out in the cold.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Thats a monster post. Sorry. Not really.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I'm on the East Coast too Stef but we have both balls around here. We likes our foots' and our baskets ;-)

I see your point now. Definitely didn't know the history other than you were Big East (which we have a history with too going back to the 90s) then you moved to the kiddie table when BE fell apart (that's a knock on the AAC not UConn ;-p) and now your back… except for Football.

And writing this, I just realized that it's been 20 friggin' years since we went to the ACC. Holy crap! I remember that like it was last year.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya Kenny and remember the days when VT was in the BE. There was nothing like it man. I think somewhere around maryland to the south and pennsylvania to the west is when college football fever kicks in.

The history is ugly and murky. Most people know exactly what you know. Hell, there a lot of people who think Uconn never got kicked out of the big east.


----------



## HokieKen

I knew y'all were bidding to get into the ACC and ended up in the AAC. I always assumed you left the Big East because you had a football team that was competitive. Are there any other D1 schools with different teams in different conferences? I know Notre Dame kept their football independent when they joined the ACC but basically play an ACC schedule. Still don't understand that one…


----------



## chrisstef

It was ESPN who slammed the door on the big east.

I tihnk BYU, Umass, Army and a few others are independent in football but play other sports in other leagues. I think youll find a shift of that coming in the next 5 years with most of the conference tv grant of rights contracts expiring in 2023.

ND is all about NBC money. They own the rights to broadcasting their football.

If you want to go down a huge rabbit hole, google mark emmert. He's currently the president of the NCAA. He was chancellor (?) at UConn for a while and under his watch they boogered up a housing complex to the tune of about 200 million when they didnt install a sprinkler system in Towers (i believe). He was fired once everyone figured it out. Then was hell bent on revenge (see UConn's APR snafu and the Nate Miles saga).

Im off to the last tee ball game of the season!


----------



## HokieKen

Who's got the rights to the tee ball broadcast? ;-P


----------



## 489tad

> Whoa. Thats a monster post. Sorry. Not really.
> 
> - chrisstef


Venting is good for the soul. I have a question for you. How many games does the Bball team play at Stores? Football is played in Hartford? I don't know how many people would drive to Stores to watch games I'm not sure any of that would matter. You didn't mention baseball, any reason. I bring it up because CWS is on. Just some thoughts from a Midwest D3 fan.


----------



## chrisstef

We split games between storrs and hartford for hoops Dan. Id say 60% hartford, 40% gampel on campus. Personally i love gampel. Its loud and intimate at 9,000 seats. Hartford sits 20,000 but its in rough shape. Needs lots of money and work. Gampel just got a new ceiling and full sound system upgrades.

Football is played in east hartford by pratt and whitney. I think it was a big mistake not putting that stadium on campus but the townsfolk of mansfield put up a big stink. Traffic woulda been tough. Real tough.

Baseball has been great recently. Bolstered by george springer (astros world series mvp) and a bunch of others. I think weve got 13 guys in the bigs right now. We just missed super regionals this year.

A new baseball, hockey and soccer field is under construction on campus as we speak. The weather is tough up here for baseball that early in the spring. Were also playing a couple games in hartford at the yard goats stadium which is gorgeous.

We went all in on getting a p5 invite but a litany of errors really sidetracked the effort. Football tanked and basketball couldnt prop it up long enough.


----------



## 489tad

the heck with knocking down buildings. UCONN needs to hire you Dean of Sports Analyzation


----------



## duckmilk

What's the news on the septic Todd?

Wife left to KC to see her mom and took her Jack Russel (Merle Haggard) with her. She stopped at her sister's house first. (They are selling their house and trying to get it in tip-top shape.) The first thing Haggard did was lift his leg on the brand new sofa.


----------



## chrisstef

You salty old dog merle.


----------



## HokieKen

Must have been all that Misery and Gin he had in the car Duck.


----------



## OleGrump

Having moved recently, been using the Workmate 400 to build a new bench. (This one is designed to disassemble and move when/if necessary) After chopping a few mortises my back was aching from bending over so far regularly. (How does Roy work on those damned little kiddie benches he uses….?)
The two positions of the Workmate are great for various tasks, but sometimes you need it to be a little bit higher. My local Goodwill had a set of those plastic blocks used to raise bed frames for a couple of dollars. Now the Workmate goes up to 37 1/2" tall. At six feet tall, I am already appreciating the added height for some tasks. So now I have two additional heights for the WM as needed. The blocks nest together and store in about the space of a small flower pot when not in use.


----------



## HokieKen

I love my Workmates Grump. I made special "jaws" for one and I use it as a sawbuck to process turning stock and I have another that goes in the truck to be my "workbench" whenever I go to someone else's house to work on stuff. They ain't a workbench. But they play one on TV.


----------



## 489tad

Orientation Weekend. Our daughter seems pretty happy. Heading over to the athletic department to see if the cyclones need a aging inside linebacker with a bad knee. If the scholarship is right I'd even run track.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Dan. I think that's the first picture I've seen of Iowa that didn't have a single corn stalk in it! And FWIW, I don't know about the scholarship but I'm pretty sure you could make the team as a walk-on. For that matter, your daughter probably can to. Maybe even your wife.


----------



## jmartel

Never actually used a workmate. But I can see the appeal. I think you really need multiple benches at different heights depending on what you are working on.

My assembly table is sized to be an outfeed for my table saw. My old bench was built for planing tasks. And my garage bench is higher for working on bike parts/general power tool usage.

Brought the kiddo into the garage today to help clean my bench and organize fasteners. Only lasted 30 min before she got hungry again but at least I got some stuff done


----------



## TerryDowning

never too young to get 'em into the shop


----------



## ToddJB

> What s the news on the septic Todd?
> 
> - duckmilk


Well, looks like it's going to cost us around $4500 to fix the line. Still trying to figure out determine the logistics behind it.

Taking off bright and early tomorrow for the first NC trip. Got the mill and lathe loaded last night. Going to go to the scales right after work to see where I'm at and to see how much more I can put on tonight.

Regreased the bearings, checked breaks. All looked good and like it was actually recently services, as per the maintenance tag. New spare. Got all the weight distribution, sway control, and brake controller figured out earlier in the week and it all makes a large difference in feel. Thanks for all the recommendations with that stuff.

Hopefully a 6am departure.


----------



## jmartel

Good luck Todd. Eastbound and down, rolling up and trucking.


----------



## duckmilk

> Good luck Todd. Eastbound and down, *loaded* up and trucking.
> 
> - jmartel


We gonna do what they say can't be done…


----------



## MSquared

JProudDaddy - I remember many moons ago when I had a shop/loft in NYC filed with all sorts of video production gear. All in cases. Cameras, Lights, Audio, Grip, etc.. Heavy stuff! 'Flight Packs'. Had my daughter with me, maybe a little older than your cutie at the time. I had two crews loading out at one time. It was hysterical watching these big galoots tip-toeing and shushing themselves because she was sleeping!! It was like huge Santa's elves loading the freight elevator!!! I haven't thought of that in a very long time!!! What a memory!! 

P.S.; She's a photographer now…. Doh!


----------



## jmartel

I've been making a point to not be quiet when she's sleeping. So far it doesn't seem to phase her until she gets hungry.


----------



## MSquared

Yeah, we did the same most of the time. Worked well. Letting her get used to the sounds of normal living. Unless, of course my wife and I needed the 'Quiet Time'!  But, watching those guys was priceless!


----------



## JayT

Best of luck with both the repair and the trip, Todd. Previous offer is open ended for any trip, whichever direction.


----------



## chrisstef

Safe trucking Todd.


----------



## HokieKen

Safe travels Todd!

You've got a long way to go and a short time to get there…


----------



## bandit571

" and may the road rise up to meet ye"


----------



## ToddJB

Hour or so into Kansas and all is going fine!


----------



## DLK

*Good news*:
Apparently it is our "real estate anniversary" we've been married 39 years as June 28. On the 27th at midnight the buyers chance to back out of the sale of our old house due to the engineers report expired. We now only wait for their loan approval. So %98 done I suppose. Closing is August 15th. We drive up to the old house to have final garage sale and pack up anything that remains on August 1.

This also means I will finally have money to finish my new shop at the retirement house.

*Bad news*: 
I am required to return to the University for one final year of teaching, befor I can retire. This means although I will have the money to finish the new house I will be 9 hours away up north teaching. So finishing it will resume next summer. Oh and I of course need to find a place to live next year.


----------



## HokieKen

Isn't that what GTAs are for Don? ;-P I'm pretty sure most professors could be absent from campus for a full year and no one would notice!


----------



## theoldfart

Don, on average things sound almost good! Can't get a TA to cover?


----------



## chrisstef

GTA means something completely different where im from.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it's all about makin' that GTA Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Solid reference Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

I know nothin' in life but to be legit Stef.


----------



## DLK

It may seem that way, but not I cannot get away with a GTA. GTA's in math anyway don't work for the professor, they work for the department. Now if I had money to hire an RA (research assistant), then maybe ….


----------



## Brit

OMG! It's hot down my hole today (insert snigger here). Definitely a day for a hat.


----------



## ToddJB

Just rolled out of bed at a Super 8 in Calvert City, KY. Didn'tmake it to Nashville as planned, but we'll be navigating the Smokies today.

Truck has pulled perfectly thus far, though we haven't hit really any inclines too big yet


----------



## OleGrump

For working at a site or even out in your backyard to get some fresh air (and literally let the chips fall where they may) you just can't beat an older model Workmate. It's not designed to take the place of a "real" workbench. It's designed to do those "Harry Homeowner Handyman" jobs where you don't have access to an actual workbench. 
If you think of a Workmate as sort of a "Swiss Army Knife" version of a workbench, you get the idea. Doesn't take the place of a set of tools, but handy when you need to do something. Kinda ironic that this one 30-odd year old Workmate has helped me build three regular workbenches now…. The WM is a hell of a lot easier to move than a 6-7 foot workbench (even after you've removed the vises for use at the next house….)


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm.









Even found use as a Mitre Saw stand….or a place to hang the tool belt..


----------



## MSquared

^^^ +1

I have one WM that's about 40 years old and one I found a on the curb a few months back!! The one I found looks like it's only been used indoors. What some people will throw out! They're a second pair of hands when needed and there are some great mods out there which I'm planning on doing. Raising the work surface will make my back happier as well as a locking, wheeled base for mobility. Probably re-do the decks with solid wood, too. And, of course, they store nicely.


----------



## duckmilk

> OMG! It s hot down my hole today (insert snigger here). Definitely a day for a hat.
> 
> - Brit


 Show us your hole Andy.


----------



## HokieKen

Noooooooo Duck!


----------



## ToddJB

8300lbs without an issue.

Thanks for all the advice dudes. Heading home.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, you're bringing back recent memories, except for the part where everything is going smoothly for you vs. my break down and having to trash/leave behind a few things I really wanted to keep, all no doubt due to better planning on your part. Were you able to unload by yourself or did you arrange some help to get things off the trailer and into storage? Did the Smokies slow you down at all or did the smooth sailing continue?


----------



## JayT

Todd, that doesn't look like my shop. I think you got the drop off location wrong in your GPS.

Glad the first trip went well, road warrior. Hope they all go that smoothly.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, it all went great. #blessup

Yeti, the Smokies went fine. Out of Knoxville we took a longer route up to Johnson City and down 24. Ended up being super steep, but really no curves. At it's steepest the truck was doing 55 without me pushing it too hard - my Forrester would have had issues even getting up it let alone at 55. On the down hill side I just turn on manual shifting and plopped her into 4th. The engine break did great at keeping things around 60-65, which was plenty easy to manage. The rest of the time we roled around 65-70, without a hitch.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> without a hitch.


That's quite a feat! ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Found a square that Smitty might like….









May need a bit of clean up? 8" all metal Stanley….cleaned a spot..









Has a clipped corner box with Stanley inside…and..a SW inside a heart….and then Made in USA…


----------



## OleGrump

Try putting your Workmate up on those bed raiser blocks. As stated, I found a set at my local Goodwill for a couple of bucks. These have a nice broad base and the WM legs fit in the tops fine. Now the WM goes up to 37 1/2 inches, which sure beats stooping over for some hand tool work. Also gives a total of four heights now. I'm too damned old to bend too far over for too long….


----------



## bandit571

Clean up in Aisle No. 1….









Even the stanley 45 was getting full..









Busy day, today….


----------



## DLK

> Try putting your Workmate up on those bed raiser blocks. As stated, I found a set at my local Goodwill for a couple of bucks. These have a nice broad base and the WM legs fit in the tops fine. Now the WM goes up to 37 1/2 inches, which sure beats stooping over for some hand tool work. Also gives a total of four heights now. I m too damned old to bend too far over for too long….
> 
> - OleGrump


Does it become wobbly? When hand planning?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad everything went smoothly, I keep looking for a reason to buy a Tundra but it's just a want now and not a need. Oh the things I could pull!! Actually I've had no problem with my Nissan V6 and I've had 8K behind it (total) but only for 8 miles and only up to 50mph. Here's hoping the next trip will be equally as uneventful.


----------



## theoldfart

I found the WorkMates not steady enough unless you add weight. I use one for my mitre stand for the big mitre boxes.










I still wouldn't use it for planning.


----------



## jmartel

Doing my best to knock out work on the cabinets and kitchen this week. Only have 1 more week left before going back to work. Little munchkin has started to get a bit of colic which isn't super fun.

Got one face frame put together for the tall pantry cabinets and 9 drawer fronts made and sanded today. Should be painting those tomorrow and making another 4 drawer boxes to go with it. Decided to leave the cabinets that house the cooktop unfinished until I buy an oven to make sure everything fits properly and looks clean enough when done.


----------



## Mosquito

> I still wouldn t use it for planning.
> 
> - theoldfart


Chicken, it's all about technique  That's all I used for almost 2 years in my apartment, for planing, sawing, everything


----------



## MSquared

Oh, I think The Old Fart knows a thing or two about planing technique….... Just sayin'!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, check again. He said not for planning, not planing. As in, desktop schedules and work instructions. He's right, the Workmate would suck for that. Too small a surface, and holes in the darn thing too, couldn't write on it!


----------



## MSquared

^^ +1 Aaaaah! "Planning". My bad! Yeah, it wouldn't work for that.


----------



## theoldfart

. I thought spell checker was wrong and fixed it!

Mos, if that's all you had then fine. Since I have a bit heavier alternative i went it!


----------



## OleGrump

Here's a handy little addition to the Workmate:









Got these at the Dollar Tree to hang up stuff around the shop. Then, the hamster turned the wheel in my head a little more, and came up with:









I attached one at the rear of each side. Tell you what, I hang everything on there from braces and bits to three outlet extension cords. (You don't have to go looking around on the floor or in the grass for the female plug) Squares, hammers and all kinds of stuff. These do not interfere with folding up the WM.

For things like screwdrivers, pliers, awls and whatever, I've rigged up two of those little metal narrow wire baskets (like for storing forks or spoons in a drawer) from the Dollar Tree (notice a theme here, folks…?) along the front brace when the WM is opened. I run the handles or blades through the wire mesh to hold the tool nearby when wanted. The mesh basket lets most of the sawdust and other debris fall right through. That way, you don't always
lose the ($#!&&0) screwdriver you're using on the current project.

OK, I know what you're going to say. What about the $#!&@ pencil that keeps getting lost? If I put it in the little tray by the front jaw, whatever I'm working on covers it up. Get you one of them there magnets with the metal clip like is on a clipboard and stick it sideways on the right leg up near the top. Guess what? that clip is DESIGNED to hold not only the paper, but a pencil also. I say sideways so the pencil will be in line with the leg. Push the clip open to remove or insert the pencil.

"Education is a wonderful thing, without it, you have to use your HEAD……." (my Father)


----------



## chrisstef

Jpops - Fyi my wife got insurance to cover that super formula they keep under lock and key at the grocery store, if ya gotta go that route. Nathan had a bad flapper and would spit up then cry for a few hours. Rinse n repeat on that for a few months was tough. Good luck.


----------



## DLK

> I still wouldn t use it for planning.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Chicken, it s all about technique  That s all I used for almost 2 years in my apartment, for planing, sawing, everything
> 
> - Mosquito


Did you ever make a video on proper hand PLANING on a workmate? I'm only asking because I just acquired, my step fathers basically unused workmate and it will likely be my workbench, while I return to teach my last academic year (Sept 2019 to May 2020)


----------



## bandit571

That bottom "step" on a WM? You plant your foot on it….usually the left foot, as the right helps power the plane…









19 degree miters?


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, check again. He said not for planning, not planing. As in, desktop schedules and work instructions. He s right, the Workmate would suck for that. Too small a surface, and holes in the darn thing too, couldn t write on it!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


LOL oops


----------



## Mosquito

> Did you ever make a video on proper hand PLANING on a workmate? I m only asking because I just acquired, my step fathers basically unused workmate and it will likely be my workbench, while I return to teach my last academic year (Sept 2019 to May 2020)
> 
> - Combo Prof


Not specifically as such, but a couple of my really old videos show me using it (like the first 5-6 I think). One example:





Basically I just hooked my outside leg over part of it, and put weight on that and the cross piece. It's not about stopping it from wobbling, just stopping it from toppling across the room


----------



## jmartel

> Jpops - Fyi my wife got insurance to cover that super formula they keep under lock and key at the grocery store, if ya gotta go that route. Nathan had a bad flapper and would spit up then cry for a few hours. Rinse n repeat on that for a few months was tough. Good luck.
> 
> - chrisstef


She isn't that bad. Yells for a couple hours, not all night. The normal Costco formula is fine for us, luckily. She will go to sleep instantly if we put her in one of those wearable carriers. Took her around Costco, home Depot, and the grocery store with me today with no issues.


----------



## ToddJB

Jdaddy, yeah Addie we thought was going to be a dream child and was for the first six weeks. Then she got colic for a year. Hardest time of my life. Ended up being horrible reflux. They had her on adult levels of Prilosec to put her reflux at bay. And we had her on a special limited deit too. Most say "colic" isn't a thing. It's something that is happening that the kid can't communicate, but it can almost always be figured out with a lot of trial. Some friends of ours just went through a "colic" stage too, ended up being the moment mom stop doing dairy, the baby was fine.

Hold strong.


----------



## DLK

> Did you ever make a video on proper hand PLANING on a workmate? I m only asking because I just acquired, my step fathers basically unused workmate and it will likely be my workbench, while I return to teach my last academic year (Sept 2019 to May 2020)
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Not specifically as such, but a couple of my really old videos show me using it (like the first 5-6 I think). One example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I just hooked my outside leg over part of it, and put weight on that and the cross piece. It s not about stopping it from wobbling, just stopping it from toppling across the room
> 
> - Mosquito


Aha, then bolting a couple of 2 by 4 across the bottom to lengthen the base and also possible including a couple of diagonal braces, placing it so that the end of the 2 by 4 are against a wall should be enough to stop it from "toppling across the room" O.K. I have ideas then.


----------



## OleGrump

If it's an older model Workmate, like a 400 or 425, it will be a LITTLE bit heavier, but you DEFINITELY want to plant your left foot firmly on the step. If it is one of those models, the front jaw will raise 90 degrees, and you can clamp stock to it for edge planing at a better height. On these models you can also clamp boards to cut dovetails with the jaw in this position. Again, it beats bending over quite so far.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, question for you. When you moved recently, how did you pack your longer saws?


----------



## HokieKen

In longer boxes.


----------



## ToddJB

Your name is not "Kev".


----------



## theoldfart

Individually wrapped and layered them in a long bin with extra packing on the ends. Bin was heavy duty sealed with packing tape. All came through fine.


----------



## ToddJB

Perfect.


----------



## theoldfart

Also had a piece of 1/8 hardboard between layers.


----------



## jmartel

Yesterday I converted my bandsaw from guide bearings to cool blocks. Got sick of the bearings getting gunked up and not spinning too well. So far I'm impressed with the change. Still have the rear thrust bearing, but those haven't been as much of an issue as the guides.










Rainy day here so I couldn't get any painting/finishing done on the cabinet stuff. Decided to work on some rattles/toys for the kid. Figured I'd batch out a bunch and give them away since we have a bunch of friends with under 1 year olds or who will be having kids soon.

First time I've used the lathe in a while, and I sucked at it to begin with, so I'm pretty rough.



















And also wanted to make the style that is shaped and has some beads on a dowel in a hole like this:










So I made a few templates. Will probably make a few more shapes. Ferry, bear, and orca.


----------



## bandit571

2 glue-ups in one day








One more, and I can build a desk…


----------



## OleGrump

Gotta LOVE that Delta lathe. I've got my Grandftaher's 1948 that looks JUST like the one pictured. I think it's basically indestructible. Thankfully, I've also got all the attachments and extra tools rests (some homemade)


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like a fun day Jturner! I love days when I can piddle about in the shop and work on a few different small projects  I have the same issue with bearings gumming up on my bandsaw but not on the top guide, just the bottom. I've considered going to cool blocks below and leaving the bearings up top. Did you put the blocks in both places?

And I'm with Grump, that is one sexy lathe  Do you sharpen on that lower shelf or pull the grinder out when needed? Cause I've gotten way too old and fat to sharpen down there :-/


----------



## smitdog

Those look cool jmart - I'm guessing you are planning (not planing) on rounding over the edges so you don't have those sharp points. My kids would have put their own eye out with an orca dorsal fin! Smitty, you get more done in a day than I get done in a year…


----------



## ToddJB

Another big fan of the 1460


----------



## bandit571

The fellow where I buy my lumber from..









Has an "Atlas" version…


----------



## Mosquito

I briefly had a 1460 with all accessories (literally), problem was, someone paid me to get it for him, so it wasn't actually mine lol

I just got my new to me Nova 3000 parked in its spot (at least its first spot).



















Also did some cleanup work and replaced the repurposed extension cord with SJOOW, and a paddle style on off switch. Future upgrades will be to move and rotate the VFD for easier use, or make a remote box with the start/stop, and speed control on it instead. Also better secured the motor wire on the back



















I couldn't find any retractable casters that I liked for this much weight (bench, lathe, and the sand in the bottom of the bench). So I got some heavier leveling feet and use them to lift the lathe up the 5/8" it needs to get the dolly under it


----------



## jmartel

I need to get some new tool rests for it, or do some serious grinder work. There's notches all through the rests on mine so it doesn't help when trying to get nice fair curves. I'd like to tear it down and do a nice restore on it like yours, Todd. Overall it's in really good shape, with basically no rust and good paint though. So it just needs a thorough cleaning. This is the one I got for free just for trading a guy some wood that I had no use for anyway.

For the bandsaw, I did both upper and lower guides. I think it was maybe $35-40 worth of parts? So, more expensive than just replacing the bearings, but now I shouldn't have to do anything other than replace the blocks periodically. If you have a Grizzly saw, I can get the parts numbers that I used. I did have to grind the block holder post a bit to fit, but it was only a few minutes of work.

I pull out the grinder when I need to sharpen, but I'm going to be attaching it to the white post in the photo permanently as soon as I can build a platform for it.

Jarrett, I was planning on using either a 1/8" or 1/4" roundover on all the edges. We'll see how she does with the fin on the orca, though. Maybe I'll just make her wear safety goggles when she is using it.

In other news, fell through the ceiling again today. At least with the panels it's easy enough to just nail them back into place instead of having to re-drywall. Got the vent hood ducted to the outside finally, and have a few more can lights in the eating area put up.


----------



## chrisstef

I think a lil plywood up there would go a long way jmart.


----------



## jmartel

Probably. But there's not enough insulation up there if I'd cover the joists with plywood. Planning on putting a whole additional layer to what's already there when I can. Trying to reduce the heating bills as much as possible.


----------



## DanKrager

Jsteppedthroughceilingagain, I put 3 plywood planks in the attic atop the insulation and I don't have to worry so much about finding a joist to step on. Kinda like snowshoes on the loose.

And re: rough tool rests. Mine haven't gotten to the point of interference yet, because I use round drill rod for bowl, spindle detail, and skew knives, and round the edges of others that contact the tool rest so they don't dig in. But the day may come that I need to pay attention, so I've settled on the idea of securing drill rod to the top of the rest. If I weld it, the welds will be done so they can be cut easily, but the ones that inspired me used countersunk bolts at the ends of a healthy rod.

FYI, it is child's play easy to make custom tool rests if you know a welder.

DanK


----------



## DLK

Holy crap. The buyers just backed out of our house sale. Finishing the shop will take a little longer.


----------



## jmartel

Oof. That's no good Don. They at least lose the earnest money?

Dan, I need to get a welder. Just gotta get the scratch for it. I have a 220v dryer outlet that isn't currently being used that I could run it off of for power (garage is only on 1 20A circuit). The tool rests just haven't been that much of an issue for me so far so I haven't replaced them.

Picked up a little Ryobi electric pressure washer. Wasn't expecting much for $110, but it's actually more than exceeded my expectations. Size of a lunchbox, but enough pressure to even start tearing apart my asphalt driveway with the turbo nozzle. Tackled one side of the fence tonight after the inside work was finished.


----------



## DanKrager

Wow, Jfencewasher. What a difference. Next step Thompson's water seal? That lil' bugger is a surprise! I need to get a 15' wand to do the upper story of the house.

I can highly recommend ESAB. I bought the ESAB Rebel EM215ic mig welder and it is probably more welder than I know how to use. They also have a multipurpose machine, the Rebel EMP215ic that does TIG, stick, and MIG. But I felt a single purpose machine for the same price would be more robust. I also bought a Chinese multipurpose machine that got rave reviews. It does TIG, stick, and plasma cutting. It takes a 30 amp 220V circuit while the Rebel wants a 50 amp 220V. They both claim to work on 110V with limited capacity.

Don, if the buyer is that unsure, kinda flaky even, then it's probably a good thing you don't have to do business with them. Still, it's unsettling.

DanK


----------



## DLK

Thanks Dan. Realtor is trying to make a hail mary pass and we will see. When this deal is done either way, I will post a synopsis of the whole tragic tale.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don that really stinks and I'm sure has generated more than a little anxiety! 
I've found those Ryobi pressure washers can be hit or miss, dad and my brother bought three between them. Dad's crapped out when it stripped the threads from the pump body allowing the head to leaks, the one at my brother's house works but is underwhelming, the one at the beach has been the best and made boat cleaning tasks much easier.


----------



## ToddJB

Dude, that pressure washer is a surprise. I have a Sunbeam, I think. Electric. It's a disappointment to me. It just is a couple steps up from a garden hose.

Round two is heading out tomorrow. Trailer is looking much more full for.this trip. Getting ready to go get her weighed.


----------



## rad457

Speaking of Ryobi, picked up a 2300w inverter generator at H.D. the other day on clearance for $248. 
Regular price $850.00, Powers the Trailers AC just fine and I can actually carry/lift it when required.


----------



## bigblockyeti

God speed Todd, hope everything works as smoothly and uneventful for you this round as it did the first. Hope vacation weekend fuel prices dip a little where you stop to refuel as well. Thirsty V8 dragging ~15K GCW is bound to benefit the oil companies a bit!


----------



## jmartel

Good luck on the move, Todd. How many more do you have after this one?


----------



## HokieKen

Safe travels Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

Cruising through St Louis. So far so good. Had a bit of an oops with a misplaced strap that was starting to cut on an edge that we caught at a gas stop, but other than that, no issues.


----------



## DanKrager

Good show, Todd. Will be going close to us again, (40 min) but at an awkward time, I guess. I'll wave.

Good travels again.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Dan, sorry. Somebody these things will be leisurely. Made it to Cadiz. Grabbed a few hours and back up and rolling.


----------



## 489tad

Safe travels Todd.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm 10 mins from I-64 Todd, and 30 mins from I-70. I waved north and south, with both hands. See me?


----------



## 489tad

Making a adjustment to my saddle height the bolt broke when I loosened it! Bike shop said that can't be fixed. We can't get you a proper replacement but we can sell you something that might not work for 200.00US. 5.00 for a drill bit and extractor. I'll go over later to buy a couple of new bolts and show them an extractor.


----------



## DanKrager

489, don't waste your time. You'd be using a tricycle to pull a semi-trailer overloaded with ignorance and agitating a put bull because you were smart enough not to buy their sales pitch! Grrrrr (snarl) to them and good on you!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Short post 489? Is it carbon?


----------



## 489tad

Kevin. The post is carbon. I was not sure how the threaded inserts were applied. That's why I went to the shop for some insight before I did some damage. Like I said the shop was no help. It's hard to tell but it looks like there's a aluminum ring molded in the carbon.


----------



## Tugboater78

So we are finally on second base, heading to third, paint going up and wife and kiddos gwtting hallways cleaned up after years of wallpaper on the tng beadboard walls.

They will be staying natural wood

Any tips from the collective on best method to get walls finished? Gotta brush down then lightly sand, leaving most "patina" then seal.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice find under that wallpaper tug. For me, id hit it with some 150 grit n call it a day. No top coat. Maybe spray some lac.


----------



## MSquared

^+1^ .... Nice! However you wind up finishing it, it's gonna be gorgeous! Maybe a little sheen, (Satin ?) but not much. Don't want to have a lot of light reflection off the wall. Let the wood 'pop'!


----------



## duckmilk

I agree to a light sanding and a light coat of something just to preserve the patina.


----------



## Tugboater78

Downstairs looking from dining room.










Other end from livingroom entrance


















Looking upstairs









Top of stairs


















Other end


















Also kitchen getting some original wallboards put back in as wainscotting, but i gotta rework a lot of them as the tongues and grooves were damaged during demo.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Tug!


----------



## 489tad

Looks good Tug.


----------



## chrisstef

I might be inclined to paint the beadboard on one of those 3 surfaces just to break it up. Dark walls tend to squeeze up on me. Only my opinion though.


----------



## theoldfart

More RailRoad fun. Replacing the T&G, which also has bead detail on the top and bottom. At some point in time someone cut a door in the side taking out the frame work. Since it is truss construction we hade to replace the framing per original prints then redo the interior/exterior trim.



























I had to re-rip the stock, cut a new groove and add the two beads. I have a woody side bead for one but had to re-configure the 405 backwards to add the bottom bead since it was against the grain.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My fun last night.









The builder grade 52" fan wasn't cutting it; didn't move enough air, wobbly, unbalanced and had no light. This one's 72" and has cupped blade to move a crap load of air plus it has a remote so no more jerry rigged contraptions on the end of a stick to change the fan speed.

Should have been a simple enough installation but I didn't have a step ladder that would get me even close to the ceiling and lashing an extension ladder to my 10' step ladder seemed like a bad idea. So I cut the wires 2" out of the down rod and 3" from the motor the made a proper splice. The problem that arose was getting the wires pushed back up the down rod, they just didn't want to go. I ended up having to go into the attic (lots of fun with 24" OC trusses and no so lightweight me twisting myself through the maze) to fortunately find a proper metal fan box with knockouts. Popped one out and was able to locate and pull the wires up after three separate trips into the attic and through the maze getting the motor situated just right. The rest of the install went smoothly as I expected and lying on the floor beneath it on high while sipping on SoCo (at midnight) was very satisfactory!


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good looking fan Yeti. I would have just took the excuse to buy a taller step ladder. You know you're gonna need back up there eventually for something ;-) Plus, I hate shimmying my fat ass through an attic…


----------



## JayT

Lovin' that house, Tug. I agree with stef that I would paint at least one wall where there are multiple wood ones coming together and leave one natural wood as an accent. That opinion is worth exactly what you paid for it, however.

Nice work, Kevin! So cool to watch that coming back together

Yeti, if that monster doesn't move enough air, I don't know what would. Crawling around in attics is always fun <sarc>.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tug, huge bonus finding all that T&G buried, I also would preserve it with something (kid proof) to leave the natural beauty.

That picture of the fan is crap, here you can actually see it.









I really wish the roof was a gable & stick built 16" OC with the furnaces in a crawl space instead of the attic. but 24" OC trusses forming a hip roof with furnaces and all the associate ducting & plumbing makes it a real challenge. This is what I'm dealing with.









When we move up the road in 4-6 years, I'd like to build a very similar house only with a bigger garage and fixing all the little annoying things about this house that couldn't be remedied on a cost effective basis (like the roof) and give the kids a huge yard to romp around in.

Kev, the choo choo restoration still looks outstanding, looks like you're having fun doing it too.


----------



## theoldfart

ChooChoos are fun AND I can buy more tools. Thinking about a set of double sided beaders next.


----------



## theoldfart

BigBY, is that a Big Ass fan?


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's not a big a ass fan, it's from kensgrove, I've been monitoring the price on Amazon and HD for a while and finally pulled the trigger when it went on sale. I can't imagine the bigger fans between 84" & 1 20" inside a house but someone must be buying them because they're available. When I worked in the mill there were six 18' big ass fans circulating air and they barely squeezed between the 20' OC beams. Frequently working on anything at the ceiling (they bought used cranes that were perpetually failing) could be unnerving when in close proximity to one as they had a blade tip speed of newly 50 mph despite not spinning very fast.


----------



## Tim457

Looking like a lot of progress here, nice work guys.

Congrats Jpoppa and Tugger on the new spawn.

Good luck completing the move and house sale and purchase Todd.

Been a while since I checked in, but I read the last 6mo worth of posts as penance. Last summer my daughters got super into climbing at the gym then in the fall I broke most of my ribs, collarbone, and scapula. Finally pretty well healed up. Haven't done much woodworking, not that I ever did much anyway, lol.

Oddly interesting to read about all you degenerates again.


----------



## bandit571

Had to run the Jointer, for a bit…









Some planks of Ash needed to be ready for a glue up…









Stanley No. 8, Type 7…...


----------



## chrisstef

Ouch Tim. Why'd ya do that?


----------



## Tim457

Bicycle vs raccoon at 20-25 mph. Walked in to urgent care and they sent me by ambulance to the trauma ICU for a couple days. Went to my Halloween party a couple weeks later in a C-collar I didn't need, arm sling I did and a coonskin cap. Slept in a recliner for a couple months.


----------



## HokieKen

25 mph? Dang, that raccoon was hauling ass! Glad your on the mend ;-)

How's it going Todd? You in NC to stay now or still making runs back and forth?

Here's a little project I've been working on:


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, crazytown. Glad all is healing up, man.

Kenny, back in CO for another week. Leaving for realsies on the 18th.

2nd load went great. GCVW was creapting up on the max 16k, but the Tundra handled it no problem.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, so glad all the travels went well! You have some really fine looking stuff.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Had an earthquake last night that we apparently slept through. Guess when you are tired from a kid you don't wake up easily.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jtireddad, my oldest is 8.5 and he still wears me out, especially last night after I let them drink sweet tea (caffeinated) after going to a critter show (scary) at the library. Most of them weren't asleep until ~10:15pm despite being put down at 8:30pm.

Todd, that brings back memories, some not so good. Lack of storage space, time and my truck 600+ miles away during loading were the biggest things I really wish had gone differently. I had more space in my storage unit in OH but I was out of time & help to move a few last things in that ultimately were given away or scrapped. Wife's car was chock full and loaded on the trailer, the minivan was beyond full and everyone else that helped now had to work.

Ken, just for poops & laughs, I checked on the price for a Werner step ladder that would give me a 22' reach and it's $637 before tax. If I find one for $100 or less, I'll jump on it but for the price of entry, I'll have to really, really need one before shelling out that kind of coin for (what I hope is) very infrequent use.


----------



## jmartel

Could always rent a ladder next time, Yeti. Should be like $25.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I hate renting stuff, but I have no more room for occasionally used stuff either. I really should see who rents what I need close to me as there's a few lights that might need attention some time in the future.


----------



## jmartel

I'm pretty sure I could have paid for most of a drywall lift after renting one a few times now, but then I'd have to store it. At this point I'm trying to not bring in too much more stuff/tools unless it's going to be needed often. Chainsaw is probably my next larger tool purchase. I could use one for dealing with our big trees and for picking up free wood after a storm for turnings. Just don't want to drop the $400 right now on one.


----------



## Mosquito

When I was doing the ceiling in my shop, I bought one of the cheap drywall lifts on craigslist for $100. It's not great, but was perfectly fine for the ~20 sheets I put on the ceiling. Then sold it on craigslist for $100 once I was done with it


----------



## OleGrump

That's a LOT of heavy metal to be moving. Hope you had help. When I had to move a few months ago, I wound up partially disassembling and moving both the 1948 Delta lathe and a 14' bandsaw by myself. Yep, that left me sore for a couple a days. Gettin' too damned old to do that kinda crap alone anymore, but when there wasn't any help available in the time frame, what else could I do?
Anyway, NICE looking machinery ya got yerself there. Glad you were able to get it to it's destination safely.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Grump, a 14' band saw? That is a big one!


----------



## OleGrump

Yep. And a HEAVY SOB, too. It probably won't surprise you that I haven't been a big hurry to put it back up on the stand just yet. Gonna need a BIG bowl of Wheaties for that "little task"...LOL I'll git 'er dun pretty soon though. I miss being able to use it.


----------



## chrisstef

Had a buddy who was cleaning out his wifes grandfathers house and dropped off some goodies. Some nice feathery walnut, some thick oak, piece of cherry, wide board of pine, a 6/4 piece of bubinga and a good looking 4"x4"x8' piece of mahogany.


----------



## jmartel

Nice score, Stef. Gotta appreciate another man's wood.


----------



## Mosquito

awesome haul 'stef, especially the bubinga

I was putting the new to me lathe to work today. Shop was 80, with the dehumidifier running so much this summer. Finished with Howards Butcher Block Conditioner, which was made easier by the higher temp, but sort of annoying for me lol


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that is a good friend.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice haul Stef! Sweet lookin' bowl Mos' 

My new-to-me lathe came to me in a sad state after being stored outdoors for about a year.


















But, after a couple of weeks of some serious rust removal and painting, she purrs like a kitten and the Reeves drive is slicker than eel snot


----------



## terryR

posting to get caught up. Been hiding in my new little shop for a while. Had to move to GA after the divorce; living with my Mom (retired RN) who is caring for her terminally ill mother.

Still waiting on paperwork to get my GA RN license re-instated. bummer.

Still breaking big rocks into smaller rocks; made a couple of small pendants the past week;


----------



## HokieKen

Great to see you TR! We've been wondering where you been hiding. Good to see you're still making rocks pretty


----------



## theoldfart

Hi, Terry.


----------



## Mosquito

Welcome back Terry, gonna stay? 

Lathe looks great Kenny


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys! Sorry for not responding to private mesages, but I changed email address, and never saw them until today.

serious lathe envy going on here. I've been turning small display stands for a buddy on FB who does scrimshaw on mammoth ivory:


----------



## terryR

> Welcome back Terry, gonna stay?
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos, I hope so! I missed you knuckleheads.


----------



## JayT

Hey, Terry, good to see you active again. Hope the licensing goes swiftly.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry!! Heeyyyy buddy.


----------



## woodcox

Wide pine long pine is the stuff. Nice pile there, stef.

Very nice bowl MOs.

Holy crap Kenny. That looks great. Nice work with that PM, it looks massive.

Terry! Nice to see you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome back, Terry! Missed ya!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Welcome back Terry.
Now we have to find Tony, Scotty, and Fridge.


----------



## theoldfart

^ send out the drones.


----------



## jmartel

Haven't seen Pez or Red in a while either. I know Red posts on Facebook a bit now though.


----------



## widdle

What's up with the middle dude. What happened to that grumpy know it all ?


----------



## widdle

"Widdle dude"

Oh Hey…sup.

How's it folks, hoping everyone is enjoying life and their shop time…

Peace out Cuz.


----------



## chrisstef

Like a reunion up in this mug. How it do widdle?


----------



## HokieKen

Your Racker is still going strong on my bench Widdle!


----------



## terryR

Shop is mostly in boxes; sux finding anything.

Found I'm allergic to Spalted Poplar; here used with Mexican Velvet Obsidian and Buffalo horn…










tough as hell moving that stinkin' bench alone!


----------



## putty

welcome back terry, Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry and Widdle Life is good. Any other MIA's out there?


----------



## HokieKen

Dang that's sexy Terry!

I thought about you a while back. I always take some wood and carving tools with me on vacation. I was looking at the knife you sent me a while back and thinking " maybe this year I should take some rocks and try out that knapping thing instead". But it's almost vacation time and I haven't had time to research what I would need so maybe another time ;-).

I would appreciate any references to tutorials, videos or books on how to get started when you know exactly bupkus though


----------



## jmartel

> Terry and Widdle Life is good. Any other MIA s out there?
> 
> - theoldfart


 Airframer?


----------



## terryR

Kenny, dude, knapping is so freekin' hard to learn from a book. Paleomanjim on youTube has some beginner videos, but they are boring and hard to sit through. Still, you'll need to understand the boring part to progress any further.

Best advice is attend a local Knap-In one weekend. I'll see if I can find the knapping calendar and help you find one in your area. The knap-in is also the best place to buy quality material to learn on. If you have crappy rock, and break it in 1/2, you won't be able to learn why. You need high quality stuff to learn. $$$ no lies.

2 main ways to chip rock are pressure flaking and percussion. pressure flaking deals with using a stick with copper nail and removing small chips from the material. percussion involves striking the rock with a copper-tipped tool and knocking off larger flakes, and is tougher to master than pressure. Paleomanjim will show you both.

Pressure flaking: you will need "slabs" of material to practice, sorta like a tile from Lowe's. Glass and Obsidian are the easiest to chip, but will cut your hands up. Jasper and Chert are also sold in slabs, but take more muscle to flake; and usually need to be heat treated by someone good to work easily. So, $$$.

Percussion: you will need lots of material since this is more difficult to learn; sold by the pound. Again, pretty material needs to be heat treated and can be expensive. Obsidian percusses very easily, but will slice your hands up badly.

Eventually you'll want to learn both techniques so you can percuss rocks down to a thin form, then pressure flake them into a finished point or knife. Confused yet? 

Slabs look like this:









percussion rock looks like this:









and, yes, that's the price in dollars on each rock. But, that's some sweet Burlington Chert (Illinois) that dude knows exactly how to heat treat. I buy rock from him all the time.

I also buy slabs, since beautiful material goes a lot further when someone slices it up into tile-like slabs. One slab = one finished point, unless you goof it up. One big rock can easily be hammered into complete nothingness. especially as a beginner.


----------



## terryR

https://flintknappers.com/events.php

upcoming knap-ins. NC event Aug3-4!


----------



## terryR

pressure flaking tool looks like this, and I can make you a short and long version,










percussion tools I use looks like this,










don't laugh, just copper end caps duct taped to hollow pvc works awesome.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Terry's been back a day and already talking about flakes.
Hey Widdle!
Any more MIAs out there. Stef needs to check the roster.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, thanks TR! It would be really cool to attend that 'knap-in" but I'll be at the beach that weekend… I looked at the calendar you linked and there's not another one nearby this year. Which is probably fine. With my current want-to-do list, it'll probably be next summer before I'd even think about getting hands-on with it. I'll definitely have a look at Paleomanjim's Youtube videos in the meantime!


----------



## terryR

yeah, knap-ins are scarce. Never in the winter, so start looking ahead for next year. Cannot over-emphasize the learning potential enough. It's just impossible to learn the skill on your own!

The FB guys don't seem to like my persistent use of hand tools, oh well,


----------



## jmartel

> The FB guys don't seem to like my persistent use of hand tools, oh well,
> 
> - terryR


Powertool junkies? Or do they just want to buy ready made scales/handles?

Nice work, Terry.


----------



## terryR

everyone thinks powertools are faster. But, if you just make crap, who cares how fast it was? LOL

But, I already miss my 3hp table saw; left it behind due to weight.

Oh yeah, I've seen Fridge over on the FB…


----------



## OleGrump

Been working on building the new workbench as time allows. Gettin' purdy close to where I can start making dogs and such like. Got everything all set up for the detachable leg vise (old hardware, new jaws) for the front left end. Had been thinking about putting in one of those cheap little "Big Box Hardware wood vises" as an end vise. Have had the damned thing kicking around for years, just never used it. 
After some examination of the cheapo vise and where I wanted it, it would be too much of a PITA to install, for what I would get out of it. On to Plan B, which came to me just last evening. I'll just make me a "Nicholson-Style" end vise, just with the screw toward the front and the guide toward the rear. Went out this a.m, and got me a piece of 3/4" all-thread, a coupling nut, a washer and a plumbing tee. Now I gots me the makin's of a nice end vise made the way I want it, and not how it HASTA be because of the way the metal parts are cast. Plus I like the idea of having this vise being "homey-did" much in the same way as the leg vise.


----------



## OleGrump

Interestingly, there are only TWO videos on Youtube showing how to make such a vise from common hardware. Most of the "How to make a vise" videos use either store bought metal vise hardware ("Just add wood!") or wooden screws, either bought or shop made.
Oh well, between the vintage leg vise and the "Big Box" parts, I've got a little less than $30 invested in two vises for the newest workbench. Had to clarify, as I have LOTS of "vices"..... That's a helluva lot less than a lot of folks spend for the parts to make just one, after they spend five or six years "thinking about which vise I should "build"..... JEEZ…..


----------



## jmartel

I would think that 3/4" all thread would take quite some time to adjust the vise. Good for something like a Moxon, but might get tiring for a wagon vise. Sure, it's cheaper though. I think most vise hardware is like 1-1/4" ACME if I remember right.

I was hoping my next bench would be benchcrafted hardware, but with the wife being a stay at home mom now, that certainly ain't happening. I've already got 2 wood screws from lee valley that will do just fine that I had from my old bench which got disassembled.


----------



## jmartel

Got a call today that one of my friends is getting married in Feb. Last one of my good friends that got married I built them a blanket chest, but he lives across the country. Any suggestions on something smaller that is easily shipped/brought with me on a plane? Wedding is international, so if I'm not able to make it there, I could probably justify spending more on shipping something larger out to them.


----------



## DanKrager

Jgifter, I designed this little box for a client. It's a small treasure chest for coins and tiny things. There will be a hidden flat compartment in the bottom (not added yet) for coins fixed not to rattle, perhaps laid in a thick felt.
5/16" walls, 1/8" bottom. The plan is to use some highly figured sycamore which will match a family history book box I made for the client a few years ago. 



























DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I was thinking a keepsake box of some sort too Jmart. I really like the design that Dan has drawn up there. Something they could put on a foyer table or in a bedroom. Maybe inlay their last name and wedding date somewhere? Possibly build a frame into the inside of the lid for a wedding photo.


----------



## OleGrump

No, I wouldn't use 3/4" all thread for a wagon vise. That's a different animal altogether, and does require more specialized hardware. (me personally, I wouldn't want one. Sorry, guys, but that's just me) Works just fine for leg, face, end and twin screw vises, though.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I was preparing some stock to make some replacement brackets to hold my planes in my till today. I think my No. 4 was set up nicely.










My helper was waiting to catch some fresh shavings. Sometimes she catches them before they hit the ground.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ain't it cute?










And free!


----------



## rad457

> Ain't it cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And free!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Free is always good! Would love to find one of them to replace a Rikon 305 that is a tad irritating!
Looks like Kent is making some Veneers?


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress…









Drawers #3 and #4 are now in the clamps, too…









getting there…


----------



## OleGrump

Smitty, Nice catch! Gotta love Delta equipment. "FREE-NINETY-NINE" is my FAVORITE price! Truly an offer I can't usually refuse…..


----------



## jmartel

Got 4 more drawers installed into the tall pantry cabinets today. Also started getting some drawer fronts installed as well. Have 5 more fronts to go on this week and then it's starting work on the doors. Coming along slowly. Have to adjust the drawers a bit once they are loaded to get them all to sit flush.










Knobs are walnut. Bought those though, since I suck on the lathe. And didn't want to waste a ton of hours making like 30-40 knobs.


----------



## Tim457

Sucks to not be Dinky anymore Jmart, but it's great if you can swing it. What kind of flooring is that? Nice progress on the cabinets too.

So, a 3ft diameter beech tree fell on my cousin's property. My first thought is some quartersawn beech for making planes. Since it fell over from the roots due to center rot, I'm not getting my hopes up but I'm going to try to harvest some. Current thoughts are sawing a 5-6 foot section that will fit in the back of my vehicle then split them into quarters and then probably eights and anchorseal the ends. Any suggestions to not screw it up would be welcome.


----------



## DLK

That is what I would do. I might cut them into shorter lengths so that they can be split easier. I have a 20" band saw so I might use the it to quarter saw them, maybe splitting or quartering them first.


----------



## jmartel

Tim, it's LVP. Drew by Evoke.

https://evokeflooring.com/us/products/drew

I'm pretty happy with it thus far. Only issue is we bought it in 2 batches and apparently they changed up the main core of it between when we ordered so one snaps easier when cutting and the other doesn't. Tried to keep the same batches in the same rooms, but there is a seam right down the middle of the kitchen. Shouldn't be an issue but we will see.


----------



## DLK

Who was the sadist that invented window glazing? I can't get the windows out so I did them in place. Now I find out from the hardware store that it will take a month and a half for the glazing to set, before priming and paining. That will be mid September when I am back up north teaching. 9 hour drive to come down for a weekend just to 
prime and paint. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## JayT

> Who was the sadist that invented window glazing? I can t get the windows out so I did them in place. Now I find out from the hardware store that it will take a month and a half for the glazing to set, before priming and paining. That will be mid September when I am back up north teaching. 9 hour drive to come down for a weekend just to
> prime and paint. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> - Combo Prof


What? Glazing takes a long while to fully cure, but can usually be painted within a week or two. As long as the surface has set to the point where a finger pressed on it will not leave a print, it should be good to paint. The stuff we carry recommends an oil-based primer.


----------



## DLK

I have dap 33 which says 7-14 days, but the store owner said a month and a half. Just now reading internet post, some say to paint immediately, most say to wait a week. One "expert" says no primer just two coats of enamel.
All very confusing to have such varying advice. I will wait until my finger says it is not soft, and then oil base primer and paint hoping or the best. I had to complete do the garage shop windows and now that I have had the practice I 
will touch up the few spots the front house picture window needs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Depending on conditions it may take more than a couple weeks for the glazing to harden up enough to withstand the pressures of a paintbrush. That's w/ DAP 33. 46 window panes over Memorial Day 2017 told me that.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, have you figured out how much a 3'x 5' section of trunk weighs? I'm pretty sure my hydraulic brothers would balk and my 1 ton truck would know it has something on it. Otherwise, good ideas.

DanK


----------



## DLK

Took me 5 panes to figure out exactly what I was doing. Fortunately you can go back a day later and retool the glazing. (I was leaving too much.) So now I wait for it to harden. Meanwhile I am sealing the cement cracks around the foundation.


----------



## Tim457

Dan, I realized I didn't type that well. I meant cut that length because it will fit, then split and then load what the vehicle can carry. I'm definitely not planning on trying to load a chunk that large. I just hope there's enough that's not rotten. Don I'm assuming I'm going to lose a fair bit on the ends due to checking even with anchorseal that's why I was thinking I'd leave them as long as possible, then trim once they're dry.


----------



## DLK

I see. I've have cut banks out between the checks. But for spoons so far. So thinner than plane blanks. Someday I'll be making planes.


----------



## terryR

Making planes? Awesome! I still have 2 bronze and steel miter planes all cut out, wood fitted, but un-finished. Sadly, my planes have been sitting without use for so long, they are rusty and ugly.  shame.

I worked on this little guy yesterday with dremel and small files…










until I broke the file, then broke the piece. bummed. CA'd it together and may keep going after I get more files.


----------



## DanKrager

I am celebrating the end of a multi year project…finishing off a bonus room over the garage.

The last screw of the last detail.
l



























All local wood milled from logs grown on or near my property. OK, I bought the hand rails and posts!  But the paneling the balusters, and other millwork notably the stairs is all from my shop. Laminate flooring.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Dan. That's a really nice space!


----------



## putty

Nice Dan, what do you plan to use it for?

That is an interesting pencil/bit holder on your wrist. Who makes it?


----------



## DanKrager

Carole deserves a nice space for her sewing. She doesn't do a lot with it, but it's her hobby. Currently her sewing gear is in the upper part of an out building, finished but not heated or cooled.

This will also serve as a overflow sleeping quarters for family gatherings.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice Dan, what do you plan to use it for?
> 
> *That is an interesting pencil/bit holder on your wrist. Who makes it?*
> 
> - putty


Not sure who makes Dan's but I got one similar for Christmas a couple of years ago. I used it once and gave it to my brother. I hated that thing so bad. Obviously Dan gets along with his much better


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Dan!


----------



## DanKrager

I'm not sure about who makes it but my grandsons gave it to me recently, so I had to wear it for the photo op. It hangs on my tool belt mostly. It's very hot to wear. I'm thnkng it came from their Menards store.

Thank you all. It was a major effort and a rewarding one.

DanK


----------



## DLK

I have to ask. Does it help with arthritis? LOL


----------



## CL810

Looks really nice Dan! Good job!


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, it looks Way better then when we were there! Nice job.


----------



## jmartel

Man, no posts in here in 2 days now. People here are slacking.

How's the move going, Todd?

I've got tomorrow and all of next week off for my next batch of parental leave time off. Hoping to get a bit of work done around the house and maybe a bit of shop time if possible.


----------



## bandit571

been a bit busy, lately….









Busy, busy, busy….


----------



## 489tad

^ Beauty!


----------



## duckmilk

Left for 10 days and Terry and Widdle show up. Hey guys!!


----------



## DanKrager

Todd has pics of the place on FB. Looks fabulous! He'll show up here after bit.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, Todd's still acclimating to all the air we have down here ;-)

He's hit about the best run of weather we've had the past 4 days. Maybe he'll be good luck for us SE fellas


----------



## Tugboater78

Not sure how much anyone would understand, but this picture brings stress down a few defcon levels…


----------



## terryR

Hey Mr. Duck!

+1 to needing a break from the freekin' summer heat. Even mowing the small yard my Mom has, is killing me.


----------



## terryR

the humidity is much higher than what I've seen in N.Alabammy for the past decade,


----------



## OleGrump

Had a couple of days without our famous Maryland oppressive humidity and the estranged "wife" underfoot, so I got to spend some time in the shop, working on the latest bench. Had to make a few changes to get things working the way I want, but it's coming along nicely. Even been able to use it somewhat for it's own construction. Rigged the antique leg vise face jaw to the new rear jaw with the nut (a little short, but works) so I could use it to bore holes for the dead man.
BTW, since this is a larger version of the Bernard Jones folding workbench, (as shown by Roy Underhill) for if/when there is another move, everything is designed for portability. The idea being that while it will probably have to be moved, it is still my main workbench, so everything needs to fold or disassemble. For instance, the rear jaw of the leg vise attaches to the left leg with three 3/8 bolts and wingnuts.
While researching sliding dead man here on LJ, I found a design where it just rides in a groove at the bottom of the skirt, and the board goes all the way to the floor. Simple, but effective!
Oh, yeah. When I finish in the shop for the day, I've been reading articles in "The Boy Mechanic", Vols 1-3. Some of you are gonna say "That's just old crap", but there are a LOT of good ideas in there, and the articles are fun to read. And FYI, some of that "old crap" will surprise you, like the home made "zip line" (under a different name) and some other "modern" ideas.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, all because of clocked screws?

Hang in there Terry. How goes the certification battle?


----------



## rad457

> Not sure how much anyone would understand, but this picture brings stress down a few defcon levels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


Good sign, when we took possession of our last house the company made me drive to a different city to get the keys, and then he just tossed them to me at the door, but then again I was kicked off the site by week 2, something about calling their work sup par even for an apprentice? Oh ya, every door handle and lock replaced within a year.


----------



## Mosquito

As part of our fight against water ingress in the basementwe will be getting new gutters installed. When we were cleaning the gutters out last time, we noticed a spot where the roof was soft, and the shingles were starting to sag. Investigated, and there was a section that had obviously been getting wet for a while, as the plywood had rotted away underneath. In fact, someone had "patched" it by propping up a piece of 1/4" birch plywood underneath it with some scrap wood against the soffit. The fascia board in front of that was completely waterlogged and 1/2 rotted away (and very, very soft). That lead me to take the gutter down to investigate more, with the intention of replacing the soffit board. This is what we found after taking the gutter down




























So last night, we removed the fascia, soffit, and started tearing down the fascia board(s). There were two 3/4" boards, so we ended up replacing everything as the front board was in rought shape, and had we only tried patching the back board, we'd have ended up replacing 3/4 of it anyway. Pached the hole in the roof deck with some 3/4" OSB and aluminum flashing for now.










Not many pictures, as we were battling sunset (obviously) but got it all put back together with new treated 1×8's, put soffit back up, fascia back on, and reinstalled the old gutter until we get the new ones installed. Definitely not the perfect fix, but hopefully it will do enough until we replace the roof. We did not have it in the budget (monetary or time) to rip up the shingles and replace at this point.


----------



## Tim457

At least that explains things. Hopefully the fix will be good enough for a while.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ouch Mos, i have a similar issue with our currwnt house, a small addition to the kit hen, but i havent had time to deal with it. Hopefully after we are in new place i can deal with it.

Previous picture: paint on walls, electric good enough to be able to put plates on and forget about it. We down to finishing floors, trim, kitchen cabinetry finalized, and bathroom fixtures installed.


----------



## terryR

old fart, I'm waiting for a temporary license so I can go back to school for a month or so. But, it's taking forever; maybe due to my background check. I'm pretty sure I left no signs of life anywhere the past 15 years except receipts from Home Depot, and what I've shared here. LOL

working gutters are worth the effort, IMO.


----------



## OleGrump

Love the switch plate cover photo. When you see the slots in all the screws in the right direction, it means the owner took good care of the house. The wife could never understand my brother checking light switch and outlet covers in various homes we'd visit.


----------



## woodcox

Good progress, Tugg. Are you doing the cabinets?

Not a lot of shop time lately because of the heat out there. I put together a frame for a pic of an ancestor of mine. He was an early prominent convert in the first couple years of the LDS church and the one who brought the family west. Originally from NY, his family logged their land for the timber used in the locks and canals to Erie. He and his brothers took over the mill when his father's rheumatism became too crippling to work. Sadly, my daughters condition is likely from my side of the fam it seems. Interestingly, he later died falling out of an apple tree. His son, the one pictured died here unloading logs from a wagon. Insane the lives these old timers led to survive. I wonder what I'll be doing at his age?









Jon has another stühle. This one at stepping height to help him practice gettin down things like curbs and such instead of him just jumping down. 


















Last night I started a copy of this saw in claro. Too old for me to learn restorations, I'm too worried about damaging it.


----------



## 489tad

The Union Pacific Big Boy pulled in a few miles up. Pretty cool.


----------



## theoldfart

It was a bit warm in Sacramento today, went to see our son in a bouldering comp.










The temp had dropped when I took the photo!


----------



## summerfi

That's a cool picture frame Woody, and some interesting family history. Life was tough back then. We don't know how good we have it today.

Kevin, no fires so far? It's a down year for firefighting, and it seems weird for me to be home this far into the summer. Things will probably pick up in August.


----------



## theoldfart

Well thanks for that Bob. So I can send you a small mitre for your deluxe treatment?


----------



## summerfi

Of course. Always ready to serve.


----------



## theoldfart

Sends my it on Monday. Thanks.

Edit, fixing spellcheckerpiglatin.

Sending it on Monday


----------



## Tugboater78

Id like to say i was building the cabinets, but no, atm my shop is a wreck and gwtting it done would take forever. We found some nice cherry cabs in a restore, either were discontinued stock or maybe scratch and dent. I have to do some modification to make them fit. One 18" drawered cab has bottom drawer deleted, as our dryer vent had to be routed through corner of kitchen. And 1 30" needs a drawer built, in top cause i reckon it was expected to be a vanity or a stovetop insert cabinet. Hardware is easily taken from 1 and used in the other, (though i may use some better quality slides as the stock ones just seem a bit weak, especially for a qide drawer that may end up with signifigant weight) just need to build drawer to fit.

Only pic i have on phone that may give an idea of some of the layout









Cab on far left of pic is sink base, with the 18in one to its left, to right of sink base will be dishwasher, the empty space in middle is for conventional stove, above stove and to right end of cabinets will be a bartop.










X is where pic was taken.


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Tug. My cabinets are never ending. You lucked out into finding some the way you wanted in a Restore.

That's going to be a pretty saw handle, WC.


----------



## terryR

WC, had no idea you were Mormon; I was also raised in the church. Although, I've strayed a bit from its teachings. Eating holy oats this morning; my Mom still buys a ton of food stuff from the church since it's at cost.

Good luck with that pretty handle!


----------



## woodcox

I now remember you mentioning it before. I was baptized Episcopalian when I was born, Mother's decision, but we were not raised with it. My mom has gone back recently and has become very active. My dads side are still largely Mormon, I think he stopped going as a child.

I'm not back to work yet and still home with my son until we feel he is ready for daycare. I've been digging into the family histories a bit. Mormons kept extraordinary records. That man in the picture laid the NW corner stone in the Manti temple but, died before it's completion. He was a polygamist and built a large home for his wives in Manti. Basically four apartments inside and he would spend a month with each wife. A cousin of mine has recently bought and restored/remodeled the home for his young family. A painting of the home with him depicting a meeting with a Ute band. He was a revered man to them. The original wood porch is still in existence, it was removed and rebuilt at an Inn on Main Street. He had one of the first lathes in the area. They raised and spun silk in the home. The wife I am descended from became a highly skilled tailor. 








On one of Brigham's trips to the area, he gave him another young wife, #5. It was implied he couldn't refuse her. Apparently, she didn't get along with the others and had him build her another small home next door. His first marriage was performed by Joseph Smith with Brigham and others officiating. Smith had been tarred and feathered the night before.


----------



## theoldfart

Working on a honey-dew. "Wouldn't it be nice to have a built in soap dispenser? Is granite hard to drill in?" Yes dear it would be nice and no not too hard!










Slowest drilling I've ever done. 1" bore.


----------



## Brit

Howdie folks! This is the closest I get to woodworking these days. Does it count? All the shuttering is sunk into the ground 2".




























Next job is to put some chocks behind the boards so they can't splay out under the weight of the concrete, compact the ground then cut and fit the rebar.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT, knees are too old for that, now-a-days…


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, the various boxes are for plantings?


----------



## theoldfart

Roll of the Dice = Smitty. Congrats on being lucky!


----------



## Brit

Kev - The square boxes are for drainage at the bottom of 8 square planters. and the long narrow ones are for drainage at the bottom of double walls.


----------



## MSquared

Brit - Ooooh! I'm seeing it, this is going to be good!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Andy, going to be the Taj Mahal of Southern England!


----------



## Brit

Hey Kev! Have you ever hiked the half dome in Yosemite via the Mist trail? If so, any tips?


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, I haven't.

When are you going to be here?


----------



## woodcox

Fine form, Andy. Will the mud be pumped in when ready?

What rpm is recommended for that, Kev? Mine was put directly behind the disposal making it a struggle to get the bottle in/out for cleaning.

Great books.


----------



## Mosquito

Andy that looks like quite the project indeed… hurts my back and knees just looking at it!

I think I need to start trying segmented bowl turning, so that it takes longer for these things to pile up… 
Added a walnut bowl to the mix last night


----------



## HokieKen

Nah Mos', you just need to start turning stuff besides bowls. May I suggest vases? Screwdriver handles?


----------



## rad457

Segmented Bowls are fun, and will really slow the process down, especially when you start getting fancy and do your own graphing and designs. Plus you can make a few new jigs for storage in the shop? Maybe some Pens?


----------



## Mosquito

I've made a lot of bottle openers and whine stoppers too lol
Also some chisel handles for IBC chisels


----------



## theoldfart

Woodcox, I didn't even think about the speed. Just kept the trigger fully pulled, 1" diameter, and it took hours. My wife kept it flooded with water so no heat issues.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, there's door knobs to turn, dimmer switch knobs, all kinds of cabinet and tool knobs, Christmas ornaments…all a good way to use up scrap and keep the skills sharp.

I've got a big pile to work on…

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Rolling pins as well. Saw some in a shop today for like $130.


----------



## Brit

*Woodcox* - Yes the concrete will be pumped in. The truck has a big boom arm that can go right over the house if necessary. The diameter of the hose is as big as a bucket, so it won't take long to fill it up. That's good and bad. On the one hand it is nice to get it done, but on the other hand it is 30 mins of frantic panic and activity on my part. I've lined up a couple of my neighbours to help, so hopefully it will go without incident.


----------



## Brit

*Kev* - Hopefully July /August. The busiest time by all accounts. Traffic jams galore in Yosemite valley. I'll have to train for that one, but it is a good goal to have.


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Mos! That's a sweet piece of walnut.

I've got a segmented display stand on my lathe now that needs to be finished










made from walnut, bloodwood, Moose antler, and walnut; has a 3/8" dowel hidden in the center


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, glad to see you keep plugging away at it given all you've been through, I especially like seeing your knapping. BTW, were you at least able to keep the truck out of the exodus deal?


----------



## 489tad

Mos, baseball bats. Shovel handles, bowling pins, gear shift knobs…......


----------



## bandit571

Too bad I don't need any handles/knobs turned…









well…maybe for the door to the Booze shelf…









That I need to get done….


----------



## HokieKen

TR - make sure you post that stand when you're done. I'm curious what that's gonna turn into


----------



## terryR

> Terry, glad to see you keep plugging away at it given all you ve been through, I especially like seeing your knapping. BTW, were you at least able to keep the truck out of the exodus deal?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No, ex-wife got to keep the diesel Platinum.


----------



## terryR

will do, Kenny…

This is gonna be something special, I hope. Cocobolo burl and Mammoth Ivory.


----------



## duckmilk

> Howdie folks! This is the closest I get to woodworking these days. Does it count? All the shuttering is sunk into the ground 2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next job is to put some chocks behind the boards so they can t splay out under the weight of the concrete, compact the ground then cut and fit the rebar.
> 
> - Brit


Holy Cow Andy!!! What are you building, and, did you dig all of that yourself?

Nice work Bandit!

Did you use a diamond bit to drill the granit Kev? Just curious, at work, we have to drill a 3/4 hole through steel with concrete underneath.

Are you still in N Alabama Terry?

Cool history WC!

Sorry for all the questions guys. I've been remiss in following along lately. You can blame Kenny ;-P


----------



## terryR

duck, I'm in middle GA now. damn, it's hot here!

made this little killer yesterday,










from man-made glass


----------



## bigblockyeti

> No, ex-wife got to keep the diesel Platinum.
> 
> - terryR


And the animals too, damn, that sounds like a country song.

That little blue head looks amazing!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm seriously jealous of that Cocobolo burl TR!! Blue point is sexy 



> Sorry for all the questions guys. I've been remiss in following along lately. You can blame Kenny ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk


Don't blame me. Duck doesn't pay attention to me either unless it involves beer.


----------



## OleGrump

Yep, reminds me of '05, when "she" kicked me out, took the dog AND wrecked my truck. That WAS like living a country song. Finally DID get her to pay for truck repairs, but that took some doin'...…

Brit, If any of your PITA neighbors go missing around the concrete pour, none of us will know ANYTHING about it….LOL…….. ;-P


----------



## jmartel

> Duck doesn t pay attention to me either unless it involves beer.
> 
> - HokieKen


Like women with me in college.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Ha, I was the opposite, I was ditched as soon as it was beer time… 
I guess not drinking will have that effect on a "dry" campus lol


----------



## Brit

*Duck* - Yep guilty, it was me, myself and I. Saturdays and Sundays for the last three months weather permitting. I've got arms like popeye to prove it. I'm building a sunken garden.

*OleGrump* - That's funny, but luckily my neighbours are all nice and some of them have even offered to help with the concrete pour.

*Terry* - that is amazing work.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, so sunken. As in collects water from precipitation. How does one avoid the duck pond syndrome?

Edit: think we need to see a plan


----------



## TerryDowning

'cause there do be precipitation in England


----------



## Brit

That's what the big hole in the middle is for. It will contain a big soakaway and at both ends of the patio in the middle will be slot drains that are piped into the soakaway crates in the middle. From there the water dissipates into the surrounding ground. Since digging the hole last year it has pissed it down with rain and no water has collected anywhere. Where I live, the ground is basically sand with flint in it and the water table is way below the bottom of that big hole. I am mega confident that it will never flood.

On top of the soakaway will be a water feature, so you'll never know the soakaway is there.

The plan's in my head Kev, but I will be drawing some of it in Sketchup.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, looking forward to the big reveal.


----------



## theoldfart

I finished the interior T&G bead board repair on the railroad passenger car. Long rips were done with power, everything else was done by hand tools.


----------



## KentInOttawa

That's some very nice work, Kevin. When it's finished, you'll be one of the few who will be able to tell what has been replaced, as it should be.

I'm finally getting around to perforating my virgin benchtop. Today I drilled 2 dog holes through one of the end vise's 6" chops. Given all my handicaps, it's going to take a while before I get this job done. On the plus side, I wasn't even able to do this much even a few short months back.


----------



## theoldfart

Kent, thanks. Keep up the effort. Is that a 14" brace?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent, thanks. Keep up the effort. Is that a 14" brace?
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks for asking. I didn't know the answer so I went and took a photo to see if my guess of 12" was correct. It wasn't.









Then I noticed the model and Stanley stamps on the tool. So it's a Stanley No 923 10 inch. Now we know.









I have 3 braces, all the same size, two of this model and a Victor No xx66. The Stanley's were inherited and the Victor came with the house, and none have seen any use to speak of until now. Maybe I can trade my Victor for a larger sweep (I know a guy…)


----------



## terryR

Nice work on display, guys!

I love your bench, Kent. The front apron on mine is in the way for 95% of what I do now.


----------



## CL810

Great bench Kent! It's a pleasure to look at.


----------



## theoldfart

Kent, a longer sweep would result in less effort. Unfortunately the 14" are less common. I only have one and it's pretty wonky.


----------



## JayT

Nice work, Kevin! Takes a special dedication to work on restorations like that.

I'm ready for a long vacation-too bad it's not going to happen. The over 100 year old family owned company I work for was bought out a couple months ago and there have been nothing but problems ever since. Despite repeated promises prior to closing that nothing substantial in how we operated would change, the new owner switched our main supplier and just about everything else that had made the company successful for generations.

With all that chaos going on, he refuses to let anyone else make a single decision. Everything has to run across his desk or through his phone and it is dragging things to a halt and causing a bunch of stress for a lot of people. The most talented people that had decision making positions and authority under previous ownership have been reduced to technician roles, just following orders, so are all unhappy. Even worse, the new owner doesn't have a good understanding of the business. The company he already owned was in a related business that was a small part of our company and a small part of his previous business was similar to our main focus. The two are enough different that operating them is similar but not the same. It could have and should have been a good merger, with his knowledge strengthening our weaker area and our accumulated knowledge helping his, but isn't happening. He's making snap decisions with no regard for how difficult the processes are, how long they take to accomplish or how it will affect profitability. If you try to question a decision in any way, you are shouted down, belittled and bullied into just obeying. I don't have enough hair left to pull any more out.

Sorry for the rant, but needed to vent somewhere.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry JayT. I've been there to some extent and it does suck. Hard. Our company was purchased just 2 years prior to being 100 years old. Now we're small fish in a huge corporate pond. Luckily, I get to stay in my hole and do my nerd stuff without being affected too much. But, it's not the same place I came to work every day for many years prior to that. And unfortunately, it's just never going to be. Hope it goes as well as it possibly can for you man. Or that you find something better in greener pastures…


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, sorry to hear about the new guy. My experience with M&A has never been positive wether from the buyer perspective or the purchased company. I've been on both sides. Hope things improve.


----------



## chrisstef

Sucks jayt. Work is stupid.

Bout to the t shirt time for the stef clan. Heading to the jersey shore. Been 20 yesrs since ive been but im jonesin for a taylor pork, egg n cheese. I


----------



## MSquared

Taylor "Ham"!! .... (or sometimes Pork Roll) Those Jersey folks are particular about that. Makes a hell of a nice breakfast sandwich!


----------



## bandit571

new computer desk is done..









And ready to use..









Even got a new hat!


----------



## Brit

Great work Bandit. The desk looks right at home and so do you. Hat looks good too.


----------



## terryR

Yep, nice looking desk, Bandit.


----------



## terryR

Finished this one yesterday;










stone is called Black Butter; hafted to Black Palm with a synthetic horn end cap.


----------



## DanKrager

May you have many happy hours in front of that nice desk, Bandit. Looks comfortable.

Good to have your interaction again, TR. Is your market strong enough in your new area?

DanK


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Dan. I'm not really selling knives or anything; I just keep making them. LOL. I may set up my canopy at a caving event this October and try to sell again.

Mostly, I'm waiting for the GA Bored of Nursing to give me permission to attend school and re-instate my RN license. I already have my license in AL, but I'm just a handyman here in GA. I'm seriously considering applying for a job at Publix just to get some income, and health benifits. Or moving back to AL where I had 4 job offers in January.

I'm starting to feel like knapping is a useless skill that I continue to practice; but I'm still improving, so I keep at it.










^pretty glass that cut me deep today.


----------



## terryR

didn't mean to kill the momentum of this forum…


----------



## Redoak49

terryR…I enjoy you posts and seeing the things you make. Good luck getting your RN license .


----------



## bandit571

Aftermath of a project…









Soooo…..









Cleared and ready for action…


----------



## OleGrump

Great clean up after a fine project, but I'm still not a fan of tool trays in a workebench. The first bench I had had one, which I filled in within eight months. I'd spent enough time digging through sawdust, shavings, borings and jumbles of tools in there looking for what I wanted.

Jay, Sorry to hear of the troubles you're experiencing. The company I worked for went through something similar, which prompted me to retire a few years before I had planned. (NO REGRETS ON THAT ONE!) Good thing I went when I did, because about seven months later, the whole department was eliminated and replaced with subcontractors. You can figure the results pretty easily, as you've outlined them pretty well in your post. I truly hope things will improve for you.


----------



## JayT

> I'm starting to feel like knapping is a useless skill that I continue to practice; but I'm still improving, so I keep at it.
> 
> - terryR


That sounds like plane-making for me. Your results are certainly eye-catching. Keeping fingers crossed on the medical board for you, Terry.

Thanks for the support on the work front, guys. There has been a lot of thought and prayer into what the future should look like. Right now, seems like I am supposed to stay put, so there has to be something good that can come out of this. It's very stressful and frustrating in the meantime, however. Still holding out a little hope that the new owner will come to the realization that his need for control over everything is what will prevent the company from growing and drive out the talent that can help him succeed. He's old enough to have some experience, but young enough to change. It needs to happen soon or the downhill momentum will probably be to great to stop.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, I wouldn't say useless. What's the heart shaped object in those photos? Necklace pendant?

Spent today putting up trim. Falling way behind on getting work done on the house. Kids have a way of ruining productivity, I guess.


----------



## terryR

yes to pendant, J. I've shaped a few lil hearts from buffalo jaw bone and Moose antler; trying to practice on cheap stuff before I use the Mammoth ivory.

Here's the display stand that spend a couple of weeks glued up on the lathe; made from walnut, bloodwood, and Moose antler.










A FB friend does scrimshaw work on whale's teeth, and wanted something like that.


----------



## theoldfart

State of the Shop(me).

Relaxed


----------



## bandit571

Stanley No. 346 is in it's new home space…









Other mitre box is the Langdon 75….working on a spot for the Stanley No. 358….


----------



## Tugboater78

Incoming light rant…

So i think i posted that we were heading down homestretch on the house, had duck in row to get things done in a timely manner, unlike the rest of the process. Shoulda known better…

Painter dropped the ball, i left for work 2 weeks ago. All was left was the "master suite" ( bedroom,closet, bath) basement stairwell and touchups. Want to guess whats still left? Message i received last week 
" Ive been bed ridden turns out i have fractured my lumbar spine in my back n 2 places i havnt been able or allowed to do anything on doctors orders soon as im able ill get out there an get it buttoned up completely. And get my things outa ur alls way" 
Guess ill be finishing the painting when i get home, instead of actually taking quality time to spend with the family, like i was planning.

The guy i had lined up to help with trimming out everything, backed out, said he has gotten overwhelmed with too many jobs…

My faith in humanity wasnt very strong to begin with, but this whole process makes me want to..
..
..
..
Nm i wont go there, ill be on the headline news and will be a reason for the govt to take away some more freedoms…

So
Damn
Tired


----------



## jmartel

Took the wife and kid out to a free weekly summer concert tonight at the park. Steely Dan cover band. Next week is the last one until next year, unfortunately.










Sucks, Tug. Hopefully it will all be over soon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Tug, you'd think the painter might give you a heads up at least. I mean he's got to know who he's lined up with and presumably understands that getting in touch with those folks ASAP and letting them know what's going on so as to avoid damaging his reputation. Then again, too people just don't GAF. The carpenter dropped the ball too, that's a shame, when the work is shifting from feast to famine a good reputation will keep some tradesmen getting called back, the others, not so much.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Took the wife and kid out to a free weekly summer concert tonight at the park. Steely Dan cover band. Next week is the last one until next year, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks, Tug. Hopefully it will all be over soon.
> 
> - jmartel


Which park Jmart?


----------



## jmartel

Battle Point Park here on Bainbridge Island. Concert is right in front of the observatory there. Tons of people just show up with kids and dogs and everyone just brings food and booze to hang out with. Surprisingly good time.


----------



## OleGrump

Just saw a video in which the fellow was making a DIY leg vise from OTC hardware. Just the kinda innovative "Can DO" stuff I LOVE to see ! The part I absolutely loved was when he got to putting knobs on his tommy bar. The guy drilled two pool balls (yes, one of which was the "8", naturally….) He deserves a A Plus for that little touch. Out-freaking-standing! Don't think I'd do it on my own bench, but it sure works for this fella, and reflects a bit of his own personality.
Side note, the other ball used was blue. If I WERE to do this myself, I think I'd use an 8 on one end and a cue on the opposite end, but that's just me…..


----------



## bandit571

Black & Blue…from hitting his leg with them?

Thought about using the threaded parts of a bar bell….both the threaded ends, and the "nuts" that secure the weights on the bar….acme threads…leg vise, or Moxxon vise.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I bought a new tool at the toy store yesterday. The first thing I did when I got home was to take it to the shop and beat it with a mallet. Well, don't you know the damned thing jammed solid!









I think I'm going to have to get another one or two ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Kent , word of warning. I split a mallet in two pounding on a holdfast. I now have a dead blow under the bench. One hit to set, one hit to release.


----------



## jmartel

And definitely get another one. Having 2 is awesome. One means that your workpiece can still sometimes spin a bit. 2 and you can lift the whole bench up by them.


----------



## theoldfart

^ yup.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent , word of warning. I split a mallet in two pounding on a holdfast. I now have a dead blow under the bench. One hit to set, one hit to release.
> 
> - theoldfart


While I was at Lee Valley picking up this holdfast, I took the time to try out a few of the other workholding devices. Without a doubt, the "One hit to set, one hit to release" was quicker and more intuitive than any of the other methods. That's not saying some of the other devices won't eventually follow me home, though.


----------



## Mosquito

So far I've had good luck with the wooden mallet that I SSmith sent me in the original mallet swap. What is that, 7 years and going strong? All I did was put a leather pad on the one end. Sure it's dented up and domed in on that end, but 7 years seems like a pretty good life so far 

I love the Gramercy holdfasts, after I roughed up the shaft, and glued leather pads on the flat parts


----------



## terryR

I have found so many uses for this clamp over the years; just perfect for gluing stuff at a weird angle


----------



## OleGrump

I've got a pair of holdfasts I got in Williamsburg, VA, about 1993/94. I was there for the EAIA "Woodworking in the Eighteenth Century" exhibit, and bought these from the general store there. They work great, one hit, and maybe a second small tap, and they're set. 
In the almost completed bench, I've bored two slightly oversized holes in the skirt/apron on the left end (the narrow end) to store the holdfasts when not in use. It's a big help not to have to look for them when they're wanted. I know just where they are, all nice and handy…..

Kent, I'm sure you've tried hitting your holdfast on the bottom upward to loosen it. Hope that got it freed.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent, I m sure you ve tried hitting your holdfast on the bottom upward to loosen it. Hope that got it freed.
> 
> - OleGrump


Nope, I hit it from the side (back?) to loosen it. I can't hit from below because I use the area under my bench for wood storage. The extra weight really keeps the bench in place, but makes it a b*tch to move. The last time required a trolley jack, 2 pieces of thick melamine-covered board and a 32-oz hammer. The bench, hammer and jack survived.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Somehow, this picture got lost from my previous post. And then it reappeared after I posted this. Wierd.

<pic>


----------



## theoldfart

Did a hike in the Sierra today, August 9'th, and there's still this










Across the Mt. Lincoln peak from Mt. Juda










Think it should melt in time for the new winter season!

Same hike










Go figure.


----------



## DLK

Kent. I aways use one of metal faced hammers for hitting the hold fast. Ball peen, warrington or planshing. Well almost always. I started with my joiners mallet made from ipe but it started to show some denting. So I try not to use it even though its the most handy.


----------



## rad457

This is what I use now for the holdfast. Replaced the original balsawood handle with some QS white Oak.


----------



## terryR

Finally finished this little knife; looks like they are now illegal to make, distribute, or own in NY!










Obsidian, Cocobolo burl, and Mammoth Ivory


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, looks great like the rest of your work! I wouldn't worry too much about what the crazies in NY consider proper, it's a whole different world largely devoid of anything resembling common sense.

Has anyone heard from Todd lately. I remember someone said he's been active on facebook but I'm not on there, not sure if I'm too old or too young. Wife wants me to get my own account as the deals there are better and more superfluous than on CL, she's tired of getting random message responding to something I've sent.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd and Lindsay have been busy wrapping up details of their move, unpacking and painting at the same time. Todd has spent a lot of time in the crawl space he said, updating and replacing.

DanK


----------



## OleGrump

Since I'm building a version of the Bernard Jones (aka "Roy Underhill") folding workbench, I've done a little more work on the detachable leg vise for the front left leg. The rear jaw containing the antique vise nut has been cut shaped and mortised to receive the antique metal notched parallel adjustment bar. 
On the original vise, this bar was installed with the notches facing down and was lifted and hooked over a 3/8 bolt in the rear jaw. The new rear jaw has not only been mortised, there is a dado on the back side where the parallel beam comes through. Now the beam is to be installed with the notches facing upward, and will not have to be lifted up and down.
Yesterday, I took a 3/8 round bar 3' long, and bent about six inches of the ends so they face away from each other. (Something like a basic "Z" shape, the center piece being straight, not angled) This will attach to the rear jaw. the upper bent piece will serve as a handle to pull the bar up, and out of the beam notches. The lower end goes into the dado to engage the notches in the parallel beam. It also protrudes enough on the right side, that the bar can be raised with the toe.
That gives me two ways to adjust the parallel beam without having to bend over, which is the most common complaint about leg vises. I thunk this up on my own, and it seems to be working pretty well. I will add a wooden handle to the upper end, to make it a little nicer.

"Education is a wonderful thing. Without it, you have to use your HEAD……."


----------



## woodcox

Kitchen saw till layout at it's finest. She's out obviously.


----------



## Brit

Watch it Woodcox! Once my wife went out for the day so I decided to have a sharpening session in the kitchen on the granite worktop. Six waterstones, slurry and water everywhere and she came home early and caught me red-handed. She didn't speak to me for the rest of the day.


----------



## woodcox

Ha! I see she hasn't forgotten with touch up to the yard, Andy.

I've went through a session or two on the kitchen island. She was in the house mind you. I cleaned up real good, the constant lapping was bugging her good. I couldn't pull it off now. My stone pond still makes a good mess. Yes, slurry every where.

Caught today with no consequence. Out back to school shopping. She set her bags on top of my lines. I partially explained the saws presence at the table.

Nice one there, Terry.


----------



## jmartel

Mostly jwife doesn't complain much when I sharpen at the kitchen table. But then again, I consider the kitchen my area since she doesn't really cook at all anyway.

I need to do a big sharpening session again. Pretty much all my chisels are dull. And half of my kitchen knives.


----------



## Mosquito

can't say I've ever sharpened anything in the kitchen other than kitchen utinsels or implements since my wife and I moved in together (right before we got married). I used to use my kitchen sink for cleaning rusty tools in my apartment before we got married, but I didn't have a utility sink back then


----------



## HokieKen

I never sharpen in the kitchen either. All my stuff is in the shop including my utility sink. Also, know what's right outside the shop? Beer fridge.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny is a toe licker


----------



## TerryDowning

I take the kitchen knives to the shop for sharpening….


----------



## HokieKen

Hey! Who's the new guy calling me a toe licker?! ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes sorry I've been MIA. Busy busy busy. All is going alright. I'll have to do a proper update at some point, but honestly I have had much desire to internet lately. So far I've been spending way more time in the house doing little things than getting to the bigger projects that need to be done, but so it goes.

Currently working on relocating the washer and dryer.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, the horde will be here for sometime so no worries, check in when you can.


----------



## terryR

Looks like I jinxed myself by commenting on gutter work a week or so ago…had to move about 20 feet of gutter here at Mom's house since it was sloped towards the back door. After a flood pulse, water was draining inside the house, and has been for quite some time according to the rotten roof I discovered. No way to replace the damaged roof for now; so I covered it up with fresh ply, and added flashing everwhere I could and calked every joint.

So far, no water standing in the gutter, but we'll need very heavy rain to see how well I fixed the problem. Everything here is like that…been working poorly for a decade, or longer, and now it's my job to fix it. Mom desparately needs me here; and bakes cookies everytime I fix something. Yes, I've gained 30 pounds this year. LOL.


----------



## Mosquito

lol nice work Terry. Sounds similar to the rotten fascia board and roof deck I delt with a few weeks ago myself…


----------



## jmartel

I don't have any water in the shop. I could probably get a bucket to bring back with me, but it's easier to do it in the kitchen for me.

I need to get up on the roof and close up some unused vents that are currently taped over. Especially needs to be done before the fall/winter rains come. No big deal, just need to get the time. And the gutters are full of pine needles, of course.


----------



## terryR

not quite as involved as what you did, Mos.

Mom says I need to start a home repairs company, and travel around and help old ladies fix misc stuff at their house. Jobs that take 30 minutes to pull off, but no one knows who to call for the problem. Last month, I caved my way behind the dryer here and taped up the ductwork to vent all the dust outside the house. Someone had previously tried masking tape, and that didn't work at all. The humidity in the home here was always over 60% and dust was collecting everywhere. now we don't have a problem.


----------



## Mosquito

For sharpening, I've always had a spray bottle with soapy water to spray down my diamond stones while sharpening (and I also use it to spray down my hands to sort of wash them off a little afterwards). If I'm going to be cleaning planes, or other tool parts, I use the mudroom sink (former kitchenette in the basement). I wish I had plumbed water in the shop, sure would be nice

Might be easier than renewing your nursing license Terry lol


----------



## jmartel

I've gotta eventually dig a trench to the shop to rewire it since it's currently only on a single 20A circuit off the house subpanel, so I might toss a water line in there as well with it while I have it open. There's conduit there now, but it looks way too small of a diameter for running like 60A out there like I need.

I use ceramic water stones instead of diamond plates right now. I've been happy with them.


----------



## HokieKen

I use diamonds and cheap dollar store window cleaner for lube a'la Paul Sellers. Actually, that's what I used to use and now occasionally use for quick free-hand sharpening. The Work Sharp has pretty much ruined me for most sharpening chores… I still use good old Arkansas stones and mineral oil for knives though.


----------



## HokieKen

Jtrencher - I can't recommend plumbing to the shop highly enough if you can swing it. I'm really not certain how I would function without my utility sink.


----------



## putty

> Jtrencher - I can t recommend plumbing to the shop highly enough if you can swing it. I m really not certain how I would function without my utility sink.
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree, Utility sink makes a good urinal too!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> I agree, Utility sink makes a good urinal too!!!
> 
> - putty


Only if the neighbors are in their back yard. Otherwise I just water the trees ;-)


----------



## smitdog

Hi Guys. Been dropping in here and there to lurk but been crazy busy so not much time to hang out. I had an idea about dust collection and wanted to run it past the peanut gallery. I've had my eye out here and there for a used DC but haven't bitten on anything yet. When I finally do pull the trigger, I don't want hoses all over the place but I also don't want to spend a fortune on fittings and gates to run hard piping runs. So thinking outside the box I had the idea of using small sections of flex pipe to transfer the airflow down to the legs for each machine instead of using hard piped y's and blast gates. If you could get the fit so that it's an easy slide on/off connection then I don't see it being much more of a pain than opening and closing gates. Plus you don't have as much loss (hopefully) as a bunch of gates and fittings everywhere that may leak a little.

I labeled the dead zones in my diagram of a typical setup as negative pressure but maybe static pressure is better… Do these zones create interference and take suction away from the open run? I know if there are any leaks in those areas they will rob overall suction. Am I crazy for thinking the setup I came up with shown on the bottom may work out?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ve gotta eventually dig a trench to the shop to rewire it since it s currently only on a single 20A circuit off the house subpanel, so I might toss a water line in there as well with it while I have it open. There s conduit there now, but it looks way too small of a diameter for running like 60A out there like I need.
> - jmartel


If you think you need 60A, up size everything for 100A as it's marginally more expensive up front and when you find a screamin' deal on a 7.5hp planer, you won't have to worry about having enough juice to get it going at the same time the lights, DC, radio, chargers and other misc. are also pulling power.


----------



## theoldfart

They want me to make shavings, what can I say?










On another topic, beware the postal monsters










As luck would have it the boxwood ships carpenter bevel rule inside was ok!

Off to vacation Sunday for ten days, NorCal and Oregon.


----------



## terryR

yep, I'd say the postal gang deserved an "F" on that job.


----------



## duckmilk

> I bought a new tool at the toy store yesterday. The first thing I did when I got home was to take it to the shop and beat it with a mallet. Well, don t you know the damned thing jammed solid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I m going to have to get another one or two ;-)
> 
> - Kent


I second getting another one. I forged 2 for PoohBaah back in March but one didn't turn out right so I only sent one. I've got another one started for him but summer in TX isn't the time to be firing up the forge.










The process of forging the shaft to size negates having to rough it up. It also works in the over-sized hardy hole in my anvil.


----------



## ToddJB

Found out the Asheville Tourists is the feeder team for the Rockies. Neat.

Free tickets. Everyone is in the shade and the beer is good and cheap.










Here a little drywall work.










Duck, I have lustful thoughts about your anvil.


----------



## duckmilk

> Free tickets. Everyone is in the shade and the beer is good and cheap.
> 
> Duck, I have lustful thoughts about your anvil.
> 
> - ToddJB


Free Tickets?? I love going to the minor league team in Frisco (which is a feeder team for the Rangers) but the beer is not free.

I picked that anvil up for $200, a dollar a pound, and was very lucky to find it. My nephew gave me a smaller one also, but then, he has like 12 of them.


----------



## ToddJB

It's 200lbs? Woah dang.


----------



## rad457

I've been looking around here for a 100lb one but usually the asking price is $3 to $5 a lb and usually scrap metal!


----------



## HokieKen

I've been hunting for an anvil at my cheap-ass price for a few years now. I've pretty much given up :-( Which is really fine since I have like 816 other things I want to do that I already don't have time for. Maybe by the time I retire Forged in Fire will have been long off the air and anvils will no longer fetch a higher per pound price than gold :-/



> Duck, I have lustful thoughts about you
> 
> - ToddJB


There, fixed that for ya Schmoopie ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, you always know how to read between the lines.

Some projects aren't allowed to go on for more than a couple days without temporary pauses.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, looks like you've assumed a project that's pretty involved, solid looking work though. Maybe I missed it several posts back but how the the job thing work out, are you with the same folks remotely or new locals? The Greenville Drive is hosting the Asheville Tourists the 22-25 and I'm considering heading down to see them. I should have already since we've owned this house now for 9 months but I'm still trying to find a place for some stuff and the garage is still a disaster.


----------



## Brit

If you haven't already, I highly recommend you download this app to your phone. Amazing!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-49319760


----------



## HokieKen

That is a pretty neat idea Andy. But, not sure how it's better than latitude and longitude. Your phone is still using GPS to locate you so it can't assign your position any more accurately than it can determine lat/long coordinates. I can see the usefulness if you have to commit your position to memory though. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## OleGrump

Glad you get good use out of free baseball tickets. I retired from a Washington, DC based property management company last year. The same company also owns the Washington Nationals. All company employees were provided with vouchers to attend 10 games (No Saturday or "Premium Games") per year. 
It didn't take long for people to realize that those "free" tickets so "generously" provided by the company, actually COST them about $150-200 per couple, per game. By the time you paid to park, bought even just hot dogs and sodas, you were plucked cleaner than a Thanksgiving turkey on Saturday evening. I think they even charged you $10 every time you let a fart in the stadium. Of course, whatever you spent, went right back into the boss' already fat wallet. I worked too damned hard trying to pry my pittance out of him, to just willingly hand it back.
Some of you might faint if you knew how many of those damned vouchers I immediately deposited in the circular file as soon as I got them at my desk.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grump, that reminds me of the "free" 96' world series tickets my aunt got for my dad. That ended up being.The most expensive "free" thing I've ever heard of, right behind obamacare!


----------



## duckmilk

> It s 200lbs? Woah dang.
> 
> - ToddJB


I haven't actually weighed it, but was told that was the weight. Sure felt like it when unloading it. It's a Hay Buden, but the one my nephew gave me is a Trenton (?) 120 - 125 lbs. I just happened to be in the right place asking the right questions. My nephew showed me his newest anvil at 400 lbs. Man, was it gorgeous!! That European style tapered at both ends, you would like it Kenny ;-P


----------



## duckmilk

Here's the 400 pounder, I caught my nephew in the middle of blinking his eyes. (He's actually much better looking than that)


----------



## Tim457

> I've been hunting for an anvil at my cheap-ass price for a few years now. I've pretty much given up :-( Which is really fine since I have like 816 other things I want to do that I already don't have time for.
> - HokieKen


That's kind of where I'm at with blacksmithing. There is a place not to far that does classes and maybe I'll do that instead. Though by the time I take enough classes to be able to make an axe and chisel like I want to the money I would spend could probably buy Granfors Bruks' entire inventory.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I caught my nephew in the middle of blinking his eyes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


Your nephew blinks with his eyes open? You Texans are weird. ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Man, if he's got 10-12 of them, have him send one my way.


----------



## bandit571

R. Lee Ermy has an anvil?


----------



## OleGrump

Bandit, He's gotta make replacement armor plates for his vintage tanks somehow.


----------



## duckmilk

> Your nephew blinks with his eyes open? You Texans are weird. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


He's a New Mexican, lots more blowing dust and sand there, you kinda get used to it. ;-)

Jlust, he kind of collects them, like some guys collect saws or handplanes. The one he gave me was given to him by a neighbor of my late parents.


----------



## terryR

I finally received permission to re-attend school; starts Oct5, and I should be an RN again by Dec! happy days, gents!


----------



## theoldfart

Great news Terry so sharpen them pencils and bring the teacher an apple.


----------



## jmartel

Great news, Terry.

Had a big BBQ yesterday with like 30+ people. Made a pair of 18lb briskets for it, a big pan of smoked Mac and cheese, etc. I'm beat. And now the cleanup begins.

Also got a BBQ tool kit from rockler to make for my dad. He saw my smoker and decided to build one as well. Just need to decide on what wood to use for it. Probably cherry since that's his favorite.


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats Terry!

It's a nice set JMart, especially the spatula. I struggeld making scales for the tongs. Ended up turning some on the lathe, then ripping them in half. Didn't have much luck with trying to glue two pieces together with paper, etc like they suggest.


----------



## Tim457

That's awesome Terry. How long did you have to wait to be approved for this 3 months of schooling? It seems like it's been a long time and I shouldn't be surprised there would be that much red tape, but I am.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Terry!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, Congrats Brother! Get it done and get rolling.

Yeti, if you decide to come up let me know - happy to have you over for a spell.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Todd. Good to hear from you. I hope your move went well.

Going to Las Vegas to play a round of golf with old friends in the middle of summer is stupid. But getting to see the grandkids makes up for it!


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## Hammerthumb

That's called painting the baby. He's very ticklish!


----------



## jmartel

Well today took a turn. One of our cats apparently had a saddle thrombus and his back legs stopped working this morning. Blood clot in his lungs as well. So we had to put him down. Time to make an emergency kitty casket.










I feel super bad for the other cat. Brothers from the same litter and they were inseparable. He is going to have a rough go of things


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Terry.

Working on a serving board ….


----------



## DLK

Well done Terry.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Terry. Git er done!

Good to hear from you, Paul. Visiting grandkids makes up for all kinds of things. How's life in Washington?

jmart, rough ending to the weekend. Always tough to part with one of the four legged kids.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, been waiting a couple of months.

Sorry about your kitty, J. I love my cats like family, maybe more!


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear that Jmart. I just refreshed my memory about that and, yeah, there's not much hope when that happens (


----------



## woodcox

Sorry to see that, J. My tux kitty is very arthritic and on a lot of drugs atm just to get around. Her sister went last year.


----------



## theoldfart

First day of a ten day road trip. We hiked up the cinder cone at Bute Lake in Lassen. It was like kicking steps in snow.

Pics later, slow up load.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This weekend went to my grandma's for her 85th birthday and to see how her packing was going. She sold the farm (golf course) so to speak and the whole place will be plowed under for a huge distribution center in the next 18 months. The former golf course is covered with cedar trees so I snagged a few and probably could have gotten another 200-300 if I wanted them, had the equipment to harvest them and somewhere to store them after hauling them off. The weeds have gotten 2-5ft. tall and did a great job of keeping any breeze from cooling me off. I thought loading would be easy and felling/limbing would be tough, the opposite was true, loading turning into a huge PITA! I had everything I needed on hand but it was no easy task. Most of the former golf course stuff was auctioned off in the fall of 2017 which I was unfortunately unable to attend but lots of goodies were sold, fortunately for more than expected. Remaining of particular interest to me is a John Deere Z920M and a pretty decent sized walnut tree that was calling me. The haul:








The walnut awaiting my saw:


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear about the kitty jmart.

Sweet haul yeti. Must. Have. Walnut.

We started a job today on a historic building. Were contracted to remove, salvage and plane clean the lead painted clapboard siding. Set the boys up with a dewalt 735 and jet vortex collector. Provided they make it through the job, theyre comin home with this old boy.

Id be able to double down on DC's. One for table saw and router table and one for the jointer and planer. An upgrade over my old delta lunchbox would be sweet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How many feet of siding will they have to plane? Do they have everything needed to get all metal out to keep from messing up your planer?


----------



## smitdog

Nice Stef, that would be sweet to take home after the job! Is there much red tape to go through for lead paint removal? I'll bet it does all kinds of ish to planer knives running that crap through. Better have some spare sets handy! If you wear out all the knives then you'd have a really good reason to pick up a byrd shelix when you bring it back to the homestead, just sayin'...


----------



## HokieKen

I think you should set that big boy up with a Shelix head right out of the gate stef. Much more resilient with embedded metal.

Sorry 'bout the furry fella Jmart.

Yeti, it might be worth the drive and sweat for me to get a portion of that Walnut if ya need an extra Alaskan mill and a really lazy guy to sit on the tailgate and drink beer while you work ;-)


----------



## Tim457

Sorry about your feline friend Jmart.

Nice Yeti, that's aromatic cedar right? The stuff we have they call red cedar isn't real cedar. Are you going to have it milled or do it yourself?

That's very generous of you, Kenny.


----------



## chrisstef

I was really angling for a shelix but trying to find one in stock on a machine proved too difficult. We got awarded the job wed and had to start today.

Id say theres a good 4,000 sqft that needs to be picked through for the uncupped pieces and planer. Id bet we piss through 10-15 sets of knives.

Red tape? Oof. Tons of it. Licensing, 32 hour training, moon suits, respirators, hepa vacs, full negative air containments, monitoring of personal air, blood samples, wipe tests for dust. Lottttaaaaa red tape.

The good news is that the clapboard is at least 100 years old and the paint is mostly flaked off or beginning to.

We'll see how she goes in the mornin.


----------



## CL810

Stef, How about a good metal detector for protecting the planer and workers?


----------



## DanKrager

I would have chosen an abrasive planer, i.e. wide belt sander with #60 grit belts. However, availability was the issue, so carry on. The sander would have done the job with maybe two belts in about 1/2 the time because mulitples would go through together without a problem.

How did you handle the taper problem?

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a great thought cl8! Ill scoop one in the morning.

Im making up a sled to handle the taper. Its going to wear down the one section of the knives but we aint lookin for perfection, just no paint. Planer breaks, we'll buy another one. We're tough on gear.


----------



## HokieKen

Stef, your planer broke. Get a new one and send me that one to scrap ;-). Yeah, I have an old Delta lunchbox too…


----------



## MSquared

Stef - Oooh! Oooh! I'll take it! Meet you half-way at the NY/Conn border on I-95. I'll even buy you a soft drink and a delicious rest stop hot dog!


----------



## theoldfart

Hiked Gray Butte next to Mt Shasta.










Now heading out for a steak and a beer!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a very aromatic cedar! I'm gonna talk to a guy up the road with a mill, it might make more sense to take it to him and slice it up now than haul it up into the woods letting the logs dry for a while and struggle trying to cut it halfway straight with a chainsaw myself.


----------



## Brit

Grey Butte made me snigger - but then I've never really grown up.

Nice Kev. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Tim457

Yeti, LJ's often talk about a 50/50 deal with sawyers where they take their share for the payment and you're no cash out of pocket. If you've got lots of wood and they're willing that might work well.

That looks awesome, Kevin. Hiking up Shasta next?


----------



## terryR

It's about time for me to start coiling more pine needle baskets, so I've been turning magnetic needle keepers. Hoping to sell or give a few to the others at this monthly get-together my Mom goes to locally.


----------



## HokieKen

Those are gorgeous TR. But, pine needles are magnetic?? Huh?


----------



## terryR

I saw










what you did there…


----------



## jmartel

Jwife asked me to build a box for the cat to be buried in, rather than the cardboard box the animal hospital gave us. Super quick build, but it turned out decent for not doing any hand tool work in a few years. Had to put my old workbench together quickly with some deck screws and 2×4 stretchers since I apparently lost or burned the old ones.




























And we buried him today under a plum tree with a bird feeder above him.


----------



## theoldfart

JCatDad, you've done right by Thor. Based on our past cats that's a perfect spot.


----------



## theoldfart

We did a five mile hike above a lake.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Jwife should be suitably impressed with your work. I know that I am.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MSquared

jmartel - You did your Thor proud with that well-crafted box. It's never easy when they pass. Even if your relieving their pain. They're family. Nice touch placing him by the bird feeder too!


----------



## bigblockyeti

You didn't bury that box did you? I know speed trumped perfection in that build but still way too nice to throw in the dirt.

You realize that cat will now be tormented for all of eternity having birds just above him, out of his reach.


----------



## rad457

> You didn t bury that box did you? I know speed trumped perfection in that build but still way too nice to throw in the dirt.
> 
> You realize that cat will now be tormented for all of eternity having birds just above him, out of his reach.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


My exact thoughts, but coming from me it would be rude!


----------



## jmartel

I did bury it. And that's a new feeder for him since he always loved watching the birds at the other one. The build was good though. Got me distracted and let me practice some long ignored hand tool skills. Glue and sawdust makes me the woodworker I ain't. If you saw the before you wouldn't say it was too nice to bury. Didn't even bother to plane the wood. It was skip planed when I bought it and I sanded it as is.

Bigleaf maple with oak dowels. Just whatever wood I had in my stash ready to go. I have some 1/2" poplar that I was going to use but decided against it.


----------



## terryR

Fantastic box, JDovetails.


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice tribute #Jboxer.



> I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you did there…
> 
> - terryR


Based on the look of that bench top and vise chop, you've "saw" lots of things ;-)


----------



## 489tad

Move in day at Iowa State. Three moms, four room mates and two friends. Took five minutes to assemble a IKEA chair. I'm staying out of the way. I'll check back after my nap.


----------



## 489tad

JMart that is a nice tribute to your cat.


----------



## theoldfart

Lunch companion yesterday


----------



## smitdog

Sorry for the loss Jmart, I've got a burial tonight as well. Lost our 4 day old bunny last night. It was a surprise born from a rabbit that we were told was a boy… Guess I should have checked under the hood myself! Gonna be a sad one - I didn't tell my girls before school this morning. Thought I should wait to break the bad news til after school when we can have a proper burial.

It's a rollercoaster of emotions with that rabbit. It showed no signs of pregnancy whatsoever. Several days ago there was a bunch of her fur all over the cage. It was acting a little off so I was looking into causes of hair loss in bunnies and found a few things to start checking. Totally skipped over all the info about pregnant bunnies pulling fur to start nesting because hey, we've got a boy so it must be something else… 2 days later my daughter (cage is in her room) runs out and yells that there is something in the cage with her rabbit! I go in thinking it's a mole or mouse and find a baby bunny! I think it was born with a defect of some kind cause it was doing great for a few days then pow, gone… Hope the girls take it well tonight, lessons in the circle of life.


----------



## HokieKen

How'd you fix him Kev? Personally I like to fry 'em in cast iron and make some gravy and biscuits to go with em.


----------



## 489tad

My desk chair was put into service so on a walkabout i found one of the many lounges in the dorm. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jmartel

That looks like a way nicer dorm than what I was in for 4 years.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure fellow LJ EarlS is moving his daughter into the dorms at IA State today too Dan. There's not a nerdy looking dude sitting in the corner mumbling to himself about corn is there?


----------



## HokieKen

> That looks like a way nicer dorm than what I was in for 4 years.
> 
> - jmartel


I never lived in those dorms but probably spent 8 years in them Jhokie ;-)


----------



## 489tad

> I m pretty sure fellow LJ EarlS is moving his daughter into the dorms at IA State today too Dan. There s not a nerdy looking dude sitting in the corner mumbling to himself about corn is there?
> I'll have to look around to see if anyone else is checking out the fit and finish of trim and furniture
> - HokieKen


----------



## bigblockyeti

> That looks like a way nicer dorm than what I was in for 4 years.
> 
> - jmartel


Ditto, hell I think the state pen would have had better accommodations than where I was incarcerated, I mean paying through the nose for room & board! I think the whole building was held together with bong residue and asbestos.


----------



## duckmilk

> I m pretty sure fellow LJ EarlS is moving his daughter into the dorms at IA State today too Dan. There s not a nerdy looking dude sitting in the corner mumbling to himself about corn is there?
> I'll have to look around to see if anyone else is checking out the fit and finish of trim and furniture
> - HokieKen
> 
> - 489tad


He just posted on the beer swap that his package has arrived and the beer is cooling in the fridge for a taste test later tonight. So he's home now.


----------



## theoldfart

Tough day at Crater Lake, doing better now


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Kev  We have Deschutes tasting room locally and it's one of my favorite breweries. That a Black Butte Porter?


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, Nitro Obsidian Stout.


----------



## Oldschoolguy

Hey Todd, Super bad ass!!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Did I miss something I did?


----------



## HokieKen

No, you're just a super badass man. I know, it can catch you off guard when people recognize it out of the blue like that. Happens to me in Walmart all the time.


----------



## OleGrump

Here's the latest acquisition for the shop. Bought in on line yesterday. Coming from about 90 miles away, should be here beginning of the week. Seller says it's 26 1/4" tall, but don't know if that includes the handwheel on top or just the column. It weighs about 28 pounds, so pretty substantial. Looks to be a two speed, so I'll have to figure out how to switch gears on her. No markings anywhere on the castings:




































Would appreciate any information anyone might have on this drill press. Looking forward to owning, restoring and using this wonderful old tool.


----------



## ToddJB

Right. I forget.

This project is done…. for now. Thankfully they had the foresight to keep the extra floor pieces.


----------



## jmartel

Dang Todd that looks good. Looks like a big honkin wood stove in the background?

Also, for anyone on here who doesn't know, you can join the Arbor Day foundation and get free trees to plant. It's $10 and you get 10 trees sent out to you. You can even order other trees that could be used for lumber in a few decades pretty cheaply. I just found out about it and ordered the free set for now. Will probably get more stuff in the spring. I'm trying to fill up the back part of my lot in between the big pine/cedars that are there.

https://www.arborday.org


----------



## HokieKen

I have a hard time being patient enough to wait for turning stock to dry. I'm pretty sure planting a tree with the intention of milling it into lumber when it's big enough would drive me insane®.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Todd! See, Oldschool guy was right!


----------



## JayT

You do good work, Todd, or was it Jack? Been following along on IG. The new place looks very cool. Maybe I need to plan a vacation to NC. I'll wait until you have all the hard work done, though.

My recent shop work was finally adding a planing stop to the new(er) bench. Can't call it new, since I've been using it for almost a year. Milled a bevel and some teeth into small pieces of O1, along with countersunk holes for attaching.










Made a block with a slot and attached the stop.



















Attached to the end of the bench for planing most pieces, drops below the top for storage or I can flip it so the stop is down if I want to make sure there is no metal whatsoever showing. Loosen the knob, raise the stop to the desired height and tighten.



















Then made this one to go in the vise for planing smaller pieces. This is the one I'll use quite a bit for plane making. Instead of clamping the pieces in the vise, I can clamp the stop and flip the blanks quicker.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool JayT. I like the way you put the stop on the end of the bench. That end of my bench is virtually unused. Might have to imitate.


----------



## JayT

> Very cool JayT. I like the way you put the stop on the end of the bench. That end of my bench is virtually unused. Might have to imitate.
> 
> - HokieKen


Go ahead. I stole the idea from Tools for Working Wood anyways. Their stop and hardware is pretty reasonable for what you get, too. I was just impatient, so made my own and used parts from the hardware store to attach-the knob, a 6in piece of all thread and a barrel nut.


----------



## HokieKen

If only there were a way to use my dog holes without the stop swivelling…









Well sunnnnovabiscuit.

Ever see pictures of something so simple that solves a problem you've encountered multiple times and just want to kick yourself in the nose for being such a moron?

Edit: That picture is from the link JayT posted btw.


----------



## terryR

solid work, guys!

I sold the display I made for whale's teeth, and have already invested the money in mo' Moose antler ($25/pound). And have started another similar display…










...trying to decide between G.Ebony or Cocobolo for the top piece.


----------



## HokieKen

I love your stone knives TR but it's awesome to see you working some wood man. You're so damn good at it!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes.

JayT I think you do need a vacation down here.

Jmart, big old stove. I haven't dug into it at all, but was told " it doesn't work".... We'll see about that - someday.


----------



## OleGrump

Here are a coupla more photos that might help someone ID this beast:



























The missing spring attaches to the lever activated by the cam on the gear wheel.


----------



## OleGrump

Todd, I got a good laugh outa that one. The stove "doesn't work…"? How many working parts are there in a wood stove to break down? Sounds like the last folks either didn't know how to operate one, have the chimney cleaned or just plain to lazy to haul in a chock a "far wood" as it's known in Southern Maryland…...


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, dunno. It's far down the list to investigate.

Jmart, how big of trees do you think they send? Ten fruit trees would be cool.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Kenny.

I'd bet $10 the chimney is full of crap. Agree on how many moving parts are involved. One. A person with the skills to carry wood. And the same person to take apart the chimney, clean it, and re-assemble. LOL


----------



## JayT

As long as the chimney is still hooked up and useable, yeah, it's pretty tough to have a non-working wood stove. With a house that old, though, it is totally possible the chimney either no longer exists or needs re-lined to be safe and previous owner didn't want to put in the work or $$$.


----------



## bandit571

Never found out who made this one..









Was park of a bench I saw in an Antique Mall, here in town….









Just didn't have the $350.00 on me, at the time…same as a vise they had..









And, since they didn't want to sell just that vise, instead of bench AND vise….had to walk away…


----------



## duckmilk

> Also, for anyone on here who doesn t know, you can join the Arbor Day foundation and get free trees to plant. It s $10 and you get 10 trees sent out to you. You can even order other trees that could be used for lumber in a few decades pretty cheaply. I just found out about it and ordered the free set for now. Will probably get more stuff in the spring. I m trying to fill up the back part of my lot in between the big pine/cedars that are there.
> 
> https://www.arborday.org
> 
> - jmartel


J and Todd, I did that once about 10-12 years ago. What I got were little 16 inch or so saplings that they had picked for me according to where I lived (TX). I had no choice on what was sent and some had tiny thorns on them. Survivability wasn't that great but I'm no gardener either.

House looks great Todd!


----------



## OleGrump

I've had a suggestion that the drill press posted above is a Millers Falls, along the lines of a 226. She arrived late this afternoon, so I got to check her out. The gear wheel was indeed once painted red, there are traces on the inside and under the cam and quite probably had a decal on there originally.
The work table, which is 6" wide X 6 5/8" deep has two tee slots in it. The head, work table and base plate are secured with hex head, rather than square head bolts, again indicating a newer model than we normally see.
Until I can replace the spring, I have been able to disengage the automatic advance system, and just advance the chuck by turning the handwheel every few cranks.
The search for a more positive ID continues. Had to stretch the budget a bit and after a lot of consideration, but I'm glad I bought this contraption. I'm sure I will enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah, dunno. It s far down the list to investigate.
> 
> Jmart, how big of trees do you think they send? Ten fruit trees would be cool.
> 
> - ToddJB


Like duck said, they are 1-1.5' tall bare root saplings. You can choose what group of trees from a limited selection they give you based on your growing zone. I got flowering trees. I don't expect all of them to survive, but even one surviving and growing up decently makes it cheaper than buying from a nursery.

Decided that I wasn't going to be able to drop the $1500-2000 on a nice wall oven anytime soon with the kid and my wife not working, so I picked up an older viking wall oven off craigslist for $225 tonight. Gotta get the face frame built and painted for that cabinet and hopefully can have an oven again in a week or two. Goal is before I leave for Glacier in mid-september.


----------



## summerfi

*Terry *- check out this place for alternative materials - horn, antler, bone, sinew, etc. It's in Germany, but hey, I know you can afford the shipping. https://www.dictum.com/en/materials-c


----------



## woodcox

Cotton woods here grow like fridge on a drip. They'd be over the fence next year. But then you'd have cotton woods. A neighbor had a massive one next to the house dropped a few years ago. Growing again well over the ridge line of his split entry.

Any opinions on pith up or down in plank seating, a bench in particular with an undercarriage? Windsor H I suppose. I've started a shop stool with some Douglas fir offcuts. Later to take another one in hardwood in the house.

You brighten my day Kenny. Those holes come in square too I'm told. And Todd is badass. You could counter sink that screw when you need some swivel. I try to hold some funky stuff at times when I forget about the does-feet.


----------



## DLK

Well : like fridge on a drip is a new (to me anyway) saying. What does it mean?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Bob, they have some intriguing objects. Some I've never heard of!


----------



## OleGrump

While Millers Falls seemed like a good possibility, THIS appeared in a search of North Brothers hand cranked drill presses:










The advance mechanism is very similar to what I have. There are enough other similarities to prompt rethinking of a possible maker.


----------



## smitdog

Sorry to interrupt the awesome actual woodworking going on here but I need the camera gurus for some advice! I'm looking for a good entry level Canon EOS camera. My family owns a print/design shop and we are doing a lot of prints from canvas paintings and things that cannot be scanned easily. We have a really nice Canon PRO wide format printer that is able to directly link to Canon EOS digital cameras in order to get the best possible color reproduction and clarity. So we want to set up a tripod and lighting area that we can just take a picture of a piece of artwork in order to make prints from it. It would also be nice to be able to take it around for special projects or vacations. I know I've asked about cameras before but now I have the EOS guide line to follow.

So here's my list of features that I would like:
Must be Canon EOS
Can be used or new
Would like to come in under $1,000 if possible (500 to 750 would be a nice sweet spot)
Would like mirrorless for more portability but not a deal breaker
Fairly simple controls, almost point and shoot, would be nice but I'm not apposed to learning

AND GO!


----------



## JayT

smitdog, jmartel is the camera guru here-he'll be able to help with specs and stuff. I think Brit's pretty knowledgeable, too. I will throw out one thing you can start on right away. When I was looking a while back, jmart directed me to keh.com that sells used equipment.

One of the nice parts of the site is that they grade each item-New, Excellent, etc. and seem to be pretty strict on those. I got a nice Micro 4/3 mirrorless that meets my needs very well for a ridiculously cheap price. It was listed as Excellent and looked practically new when it arrived. Keep in mind that it's easy to spend far more on lenses than the camera body itself.


----------



## jmartel

Is your $1000 including a tripod and lights? And if you are going to use it for other things, then that will increase the total costs as well. I can find you a camera and lens that will work great for the document photo but will be more limiting for normal vacation stuff.

What size prints are you looking to make from the photos?

I would tend to avoid the canon mirrorless line for now since they are too new and too expensive.


----------



## jmartel

Ok, here's something I came up with quickly while waiting for more info:

https://www.keh.com/shop/canon-eos-rebel-t6i-24-2-megapixel-digital-slr-camera-body-only.html $418 Best bang for your buck file size. You want large files for prints
https://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-1-8-STM-Lens/dp/B00X8MRBCW/ref=sxin_9_osp35-62a56ce5_cov?ascsubtag=62a56ce5-4c34-4689-b730-3f525cc3b1a5&creativeASIN=B00X8MRBCW&cv_ct_id=amzn1.osp.62a56ce5-4c34-4689-b730-3f525cc3b1a5&cv_ct_pg=search&cv_ct_wn=osp-search&keywords=canon+50mm&linkCode=oas&pd_rd_i=B00X8MRBCW&pd_rd_r=21c25cfb-6947-4ff6-a49d-4d9eb468090d&pd_rd_w=rX1pC&pd_rd_wg=4vtzO&pf_rd_p=01a10a0c-41cd-43e7-9966-cab0d3a2d561&pf_rd_r=W3KCD4YSWC5AXQG3JKWZ&qid=1566580107&s=gateway&tag=heavy0013-20 $125. Standard cheap prime lens that basically everyone should buy to start out with. Might be too long for this.
https://www.keh.com/shop/sigma-30mm-f1-4-ex-dc-hsm-wide-angle-lens-701254.html $248 Very Sharp lens that's not too long like a 50mm would be.
https://www.keh.com/shop/sigma-583101-17-mm-50-mm-f-2-8-lens.html $270 if you have to have something you can walk around with on vacation in that budget.

So we are at $670-690 for the camera and lens right now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009A17FGM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 $150 for a good budget tripod (what I currently use)

And I can find some flashes that will work for you if you are still trying to figure that out.

Basically, with your budget and what you want to do, you kind of have to go used. The standard 18-55mm kit lens is hot garbage for what you want so you can safely ignore that. You want ideally a sharp prime lens set to around f/8 aperture directly in plane with the painting you are looking to take photos of. I would also have minimum 2 lights, one on each side of it to accurately light it properly. Flashes are best, but you can make do with some powerful lamps and some bedsheets as makeshift soft boxes.


----------



## smitdog

Thanks JayT - That site is exactly the kind of info I needed! Thank you

jmart I knew you'd chime in but that was quick  your knowledge on the subject will make this easy for me. $400 range for the body is exactly the ballpark I'd like. I know lenses are ridiculous so it can stack up quick. I'm hoping that $750ish will set us up with at least the ability to shoot the artwork then I can add the lenses for other types of shooting as the need arises or when I catch a sweet deal. The built in wifi on that model would make my workflow easy too. So original size will vary but probably in the 12" x 18" range to 18" x 24" and I'd like to be able to reproduce up to around 24" x 36" or so but most customers are going to want smaller than that. The printer can go up to 44" wide roll paper but hardly anyone is going to get something that huge.

The lights and everything I'm not too worried about ATM, I can just pick up these things as needed. I'm hoping it will be easy enough to filter the light a bit without going too crazy. Just something that can get a respectable image of the original art without glare from our crappy fluorescent lighting. We may even set it up in a storage room with a filter of some kind over the light in there, or set up a stand light of some kind. Do you think I would need a flash for shooting the artwork? Or could I add one of those later as well?


----------



## jmartel

To be honest, you are going to need way more pixels on the sensor in order to properly print out 44". Ideally you want 300DPI, with very good being 240DPI. 24MP is 6000 pixels on the long side, so ideal is a 20×14ish. 240DPI is 25" on the long side. 24×36 is a bit much for that camera as well. 18×24 would be about the maximum that I would push a 24MP camera to sell things. By all means, try out printing to 24×36, but you won't get that great of DPI out of it without some upsizing post editing work required. That's really the realm of the pricey full frame (or medium format) high MP cameras, but those are 5x your budget.

As a reference, I have 2 photos printed out at 24×30 at home from my 16MP camera. I can definitely see the drop in quality going that large. It looks fine from 3-4ft away, but doesn't hold up when you get close.

For lighting, I would kill the overhead lights, use some LED flood lights behind some bedsheets hanging from the ceiling on either side of the painting. $50 and would work well for you guys. Just adjust the white balance for the LED temp and you will be fine. No glare worries.


----------



## Tim457

Argh my post congratulating Todd and olegrump got aten.

Stupid question, it's the heartwood of beech that I want for molding planes right? Not the sapwood? The sapwood is only a few inches thick and I don't think it would be enough. Lots of center rot so I might not get much usable.


----------



## OleGrump

I got the automatic advance system operating again this afternoon. Where does one get a spring for an antique drill press? From the nearest ball point pen! had to shorten it a bit to get the right tension, but she moves the advance wheel with a satisfying "click", ready for the next rotation of the gear wheel. Useful for metals and close grained hardwoods, but otherwise, I'll probably just use the "Two crank, quarter turn" rule with the handwheel. Yes, there is a very small lever which allows one to disengage the advancing pin when desired.


----------



## OleGrump

WE HAVE A WINNER !!! The maker is Goodell-Pratt. The Number 10 drill press is identical, except without the automatic feed mechanism. (Maybe added to later models?) Even the tee slot table is original. There are a couple of other models with the same gear shift mechanism. The gear wheel was originally painted red with a decal on it.
I'm sure y'all are glad that I'll shut up about it now…….. 8>)


----------



## bandit571

> Argh my post congratulating Todd and olegrump got aten.
> 
> Stupid question, it's the heartwood of beech that I want for molding planes right? Not the sapwood? The sapwood is only a few inches thick and I don't think it would be enough. Lots of center rot so I might not get much usable.
> 
> - Tim


Simple..rust hunt a few old all wood jointers…and cut the best sections out….save the best parts, to remake the jointer….use the good wooden section for the molding plane bodies…even an old beat up Transitional plane body will work….


----------



## OleGrump

Found this description of my drill press last night in the Goodell-Pratt 1922 catalog (on line) :










The No 10 I saw was the same, but without the automatic cam feed. The hardest part was tearing myself away from coveting a lot of the goodies in that catalog!

BTW, Don't y'all just LOVE the way this drill is mounted, with the explanation that longer pieces can be "blocked up from the floor"? And how many times do modern people ask how to drill longer stock than their bench top drill press accommodates….? Them ol' timers were a helluva lot smarter than these whippersnappers think!


----------



## theoldfart

Mt. Hood yesterday









Columbia River Gorge today then on to Mt. St. Helens and finally Mt. Rainier.


----------



## JayT

Bob, does this wood look familiar?


----------



## summerfi

Lookin' good Jay. Lookin' real good.


----------



## ToddJB

SOTS: less green
.
.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like a scene from a post apocalypse movie Todd, beware the vines; they have eyes!


----------



## jmartel

And on the plus side, you can now go sledding. The shop does look a little drafty, though.


----------



## MSquared

So, that's a Synchronous Orbiting Tracking Station?! I'll be damned! You'd never know. Great camouflage.


----------



## HokieKen

I see you've at least got your workbench set up Todd.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Were you able to move all your old iron from storage yet or is it still stuck in purgatory?


----------



## terryR

Wow, Todd! I guess I should stop complaining about the "shop" I moved into.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. It'll be something some day boys.

Yeti, still in purgatory. Dirt floors. Just landed on a concrete guy, but they are month or so out, and then I'll need to let it sit there for curing before I move in. I'll be letting you know when that day is coming 

You too Kenny…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> -The quality of one's woodworking is directly related to the amount of flannel worn.
> 
> - talarkadeh


I've heard that before, talarkadeh. But something tells me we won't be hearing from you again.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, did you invoke the flag spirits?


----------



## HokieKen

> Ha. It ll be something some day boys.
> 
> Yeti, still in purgatory. Dirt floors. Just landed on a concrete guy, but they are month or so out, and then I ll need to let it sit there for curing before I move in. I ll be letting you know when that day is coming
> 
> You too Kenny…
> 
> - ToddJB


I got no problem with a weekend in the NC mountains when the leaves are changing . Give me hollar if ya need a hand!


----------



## woodcox

Halloween is coming Todd. Put Kenny to work behind some of those doors.

Very nice, JayT.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Leeme know and I'll see if I can come up. How did you load and unload that stuff in the first place? The biggest single thing I had to deal with by myself (that couldn't be easily further disassembled) was my 20" bandsaw. The tag on the front states 514lbs. and it was quite the workout but fortunately the trailer deck is fairly low. The Unisaw and DJ-20 were no lightweights either but definitely lighter than the bandsaw. Aside from that, the rest of the machinery was under 300lbs. so relatively easy by comparison.


----------



## HokieKen

> Halloween is coming Todd. Put Kenny to work behind some of those doors.
> 
> Very nice, JayT.
> 
> - woodcox


Oh no!! Last time I was forced to work behind closed doors it burned when I peed for 3 months. Fool me once…


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, I palleted the heavy stuff and used a pallet jack and a wench. Still takes bit of wrestling, but is far easier that just using man muscles.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, I did it the stupid way and just manhandled it, but I didn't have room on the trailer for everything to be palletized either. When I bought my big planer (2500lbs.) it was on a pallet and rolled it to the trailer Egyptian style with 1" pipe under the pallet stringers then winched it up a pair of heavily supported ramps onto the trailer. I still wish I could have kept it but I have negative room for something like that as of now.


----------



## Mosquito

I think you should have left the vins as a sort of bead curtain every time you go into the shop 

I'm excited to watch that journey Todd


----------



## Tim457

> Simple..rust hunt a few old all wood jointers…and cut the best sections out….save the best parts, to remake the jointer….use the good wooden section for the molding plane bodies…even an old beat up Transitional plane body will work….
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah I even have an old wood jointer with cracked cheeks and I still can't bring myself to saw it up. Also, as thick as it is, I don't think it's tall enough for molding plane blanks.

I'm not sure I managed to harvest much usable beech anyway, it split badly since I had to go up past the first branch to avoid the rot.


----------



## terryR

Honestly, I'm lucky my Mom let me move my tools into this 20×20 garden shed. It was already insulated, I added a cheap A/C, and started "work"










60% of the inside still looks like this,










I have a knapping spot set up, the lathe claims one corner, and my bench is near the center. All else waits for more shelving and tables; which I don't wanna spend the cash on yet.


----------



## terryR

But, this display came out nice…










cocobolo, G.Ebony, and Moose antler


----------



## OleGrump

I feel ya on moving the bandsaw. Recently moved my 14 inch A. Alone and B. "Man" handling it (i.e. the stupid way), but being under heavy time constraints, I did what I hadda do. Wasn't worth a fart in a hurricane the next day, but the saw made it to the new garage.


----------



## HokieKen

That's gorgeous TR. What's it used to display? And I gotta say, that looks like a shop with a lot of potential. Very "cottage-like" vibe to it. I could work with it


----------



## Brit

Apart from oiling the shuttering on Thursday evening, I'm finally ready for the concrete which is being pumped in on Friday morning. What a lot of work that was! Hopefully the weather will be kind to us.


----------



## HokieKen

That is one impressive bit of work there Andy. I can't tell if you're renovating your yard or excavating Pompeii! It makes my heart smile to see a Workmate proudly standing tall in the center of it though


----------



## Brit

That Workmate will get binned after I finish this garden project Kenny. I've had it for over 30 years and it has sat ouside in all weathers for at least 15 of those years. The vise no longer works, it doesn't fold up anymore, the top is loose and warped, but it refuses to die. If I buy another Workmate, I will remove the top from the word go and replace it with two 3" high boxes, the top surface of which will be the original Workmate tops. I've always thought that what the Workmate lacked was a deeper vise.


----------



## terryR

Kenny, Thanks. It's for a whale's tooth after being covered with scrimshaw. I met a friend on FB that does awesome scrim, and have sold a few displays to him.


----------



## summerfi

How many yards in that pour, Andy? Or do you go by cubic meters there?


----------



## bandit571

Justa WAG…around 8 -10 yards…depends on how thick..

3' wide by 3' long x 1' deep….= 1/3 yard..


----------



## Brit

*Bob* - It is 11m3 which is 14.387 yards.


----------



## theoldfart

The Tour D' Volcano is wrapping up, spent today at Mt. St. Helens. I remember watching it on the news but being there and seeing how far the destruction went is an eye opener.










On to Mt Rainier tomorrow then home.


----------



## Brit

I've got pre-concrete jitters now but hopefully I'm level everywhere. I used a clear plastic pipe filled with water and a few drops of red food dye. I was confident, but since doing the shuttering we've had a downpour of rain followed by hot sunshine, followed by rain, followed by sunshine, followed by rain, followed by sunshine. The OSB boards swell quite a bit when they get wet and are starting to delaminate on the the surface, so I definitely don't want any more rain before Friday. I was going to do the concrete myself with the help of some of my neighbours, but we are sub-contracting it now. The builders who are doing it are going to get here early on Friday to check everything with a laser and adjust it if necessary.


----------



## Brit

Kev - I remember that too. Amazing and horrific.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck on the pour Andy.

Did a lil tinkering with the wood burner.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I like it, Stef. When is meat fest this year?


----------



## HokieKen

That's super Stef. You're a true arteest my friend!


----------



## jmartel

Kevin, which observatory did you go to? Johnston Ridge or Windy Ridge? I've only ever gone up the backside on windy ridge. It's crazy seeing all the knocked down trees still floating in the lake below from the eruption.

What are the plans for Rainier? If you have time to run up to Sunrise, that's a great view. If you are hiking, Camp Muir is well worth the effort if you start early.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, we did Johnson. We hiked over near Spirit Lake and saw all the floating timber. It's freaky seeing all the timber blown over in one direction. Rainier has high fire warnings out for the next two days so short hikes only.


----------



## OleGrump

You're gonna "Bin" the Workmate…..??? Oh, NO, MR. Bill…..... As much of a "traditionalist" as I am, I have TWO WM 400s. One I bought new somewhere around 30 years ago. Got the other, "weathered" one at a yard sale after I made sure I could fold it up (with a little coaxing) Some WD-40 and she sprang back into action. Gonna replace the jaws on the yard sale find, but my original just keeps going and going. Done a whole helluva lot of hand tool and small power tool work with these. They're my "go to" when I'm working on a project outdoors. 
I've added Dollar Store tool holders to my first one, and bought bed risers from Goodwill to raise the height of the top. Even have a pallet wood extra panel which not only enlarges the work/clamping surface, with the vise swiveled up at 90 degrees, I use a couple of bar clamps the make a "Mock Moxon" vise. I could never bring myself to discard my Workmates. One of them has moved with me to at least five homes, and helped build at least three workbenches.


----------



## chrisstef

The fest is the last week of September this year. 26th - 28th. Five year Meataversary. Supposedly an old college buddy from Maine is slated to come down this year with some fresh off the boat goodies. Tuna, lobster and quahogs. We'll see. The last time he was supposed to show up at an event he ended up in lockup after a bar fight lol.

The serving board, which is what i burned the logo on, just needs some rubber feet and the handles attached then a couple days of mineral oil application. Hopefully the char wont smudge on me.

And Kenny, i used graphite paper to layout the artwork. Im just a tracer really. I am, however, pretty stoked as to how it came out. Especially for not really ever wood burning anything. Im glad i got my technique down on some scrap.


----------



## JayT

> Yeah I even have an old wood jointer with cracked cheeks and I still can t bring myself to saw it up. Also, as thick as it is, I don t think it s tall enough for molding plane blanks.
> 
> I m not sure I managed to harvest much usable beech anyway, it split badly since I had to go up past the first branch to avoid the rot.
> 
> - Tim


Tim, if you are looking for beech plane blanks or just want to know sizes, check out this site


----------



## terryR

I've seen quite a few artists use tracing paper and transfer paper, so don't sell your skills so short, Stef.

I dropped nearly $3grand on Monday. Not on toys for the shop…on my teeth.  You young guys take care of your teeth. Don't take them for granted like I did.


----------



## ToddJB

Got out the planning paper.

Fort Princess Skull:









Pex layout for slab:


----------



## JayT

Radiant heat in the shop? Nice!


----------



## ToddJB

I think so. Doing the math its a drop in the bucket of the project.


----------



## rad457

Todd, did my shop with radiant heat, 2" styrofoam under 5"slab and 2" horizontal 24" deep around the outside. 2 zones. set diagional, 1 set in front of 16 ft. door and rest of shop I kept 2 ft. from perimeter where I figured most of the machinery/tools would likely be.
Biggest regret other than never having enough 220v plugs was that I didn't put dust collection and power under the slab to center of the shop where my T.S. and jointer ended up. But then when I first designed the shop and built it never thought it would be a full time woodworking shop. By the way I'm using polypropylene through a Electric boiler,
think it was rated for 45000 btu's? Warm floors are nice but concrete is hard on the feet.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, if you can arrange the coils so that both cover the entire area, you will not regret it if one should fail. I can see the thinking in selective areas to heat, but if that's important, then two coils interlaced in each area could be done. Makes for a bigger manifold. Also suggest laying out the coils so all the heat is not concentrated at the input. For any two circuits used, one goes clockwise and the other counterclockwise. Most often the diagram would look like interlaced fingers.

I paid attention to the many sites we poured concrete floors with tubing in them.

DanK


----------



## OleGrump

Y'all can go ahead and have a good laugh at me. Yesterday, I finally got the chuck on the antique drill press rebuilt and usable. BUT, this was an uphill task from the get go. It involved a lot of sweat, tears, disappointment, trial, error, a LOT of profanity and a little bit of luck.
The chuck as received had no jaws in it. (Insert first round of cussing here) BUT, I have a Fulton two speed breast drill with the same type of chuck which didn't work. Had to soak EVERYTHING in WD-40 to disassemble the two chucks. The Fulton chuck had all three jaws, but only two springs, one of which was badly distorted. *********************************** Engineering time: I recently bought an 8 pack of ball point pens from the Dollar Tree specifically for the springs. (I'm finding a lot of uses for them) Luckily, they were the right diameter. Carefully snipping off two coils at a time eventually got them to the right length to fit into the chuck shell nicely. Shoulda been easy from there.
But, the top of the chuck, which screws onto the spindle would not go up on the spindle far enough to hold the smaller diameter bits. (I suspect the threads may be fouled at a certain point on the spindle. Anyway, insert more cussing here) *********************************** engineering time again: Some washers were put inside the chuck between the top of the jaws and the metal cup which goes inside the top of the chuck. That did the trick! The jaws work nicely, and I've already drilled some inaugural holes with the old press.
While not up to "American Restoration" standards, I'm happy as a hog in a waller that with some "jerry riggin" and "parts borrowin" I was able to get the drill press usable again. Maybe not the "right" way to do it, but it WORKS.
"Education is a wonderful thing, without it you hafta use yer head"


----------



## HokieKen

I'm readin' an awful lot about this drill press Grump but I ain't SEEN it yet. And, ya know, if there ain't a picture, it didn't happen!

Radiant heat blah, blah, blah. I want the friggin' fort.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, the method I'm showing is argued to be a better set up because you have an input beside and output through out the whole path. It's harder to lay down because you have to start in the center, but it results in a more consistent heat, or so I read. The more common layout is employed for the sake of speed and not waisting material - again - or so I've read.


----------



## DanKrager

I see and appreciate the thought, but if one circuit fails, half your shop goes wanting. That's really what I was trying to call attention to.

Dank


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, I see what you're saying now. Sorry wasn't tracking. Let me think on it


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that sounds like quite the undertaking, how big is the new shop? Wife gave me the go ahead to have a detached 24'x24' garage built to match the house (per HOA rules) but I'm not sure if I want it. It would take up alot of room in the back yard that the kids use to play and my preferred 14'x16' shed buried at the back of the lot would be far less visually offense (even better if the HOA will let me squeeze it up to 16'x20') and leave more space for the kids to romp around. I'm feeling very conflicted, needless to say the larger option would cost 3-4 times as much but I'm more concerned about the ROI and not having that money available if/when we move up the road in 4-6 years for a 40'x60' shop.


----------



## chrisstef

The meatboard


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that's dope! Are the handles bought?

Yeti, yeah, it would be a tough call for ROI. I'm not interested in that as I plan (finger crossed) on this being my permanent residence.

Dan, how's this grab you? Similar idea but incorporates your concern.


----------



## HokieKen

That's one bad ass meat board Stef!

Yeti, normally a bigger shop or more room for kids to play is a no-brainer. But with a possible move in the near future, I see your dilemma. Tough call there. Would the smaller shed be your shop until the move?


----------



## bigblockyeti

The smaller shed would be to get all the crap out of the garage (that was in my old shed and some in the garage) so I can use it as a shop an occasionally have my wife's car in there. It's a three car garage, but the smallest I've ever seen, my previous two car garage was bigger. I working with a realtor to help determine what the next buyer might want but trying to figure that out is a little like forecasting stock prices.


----------



## DanKrager

Yah, something like that, Todd. Interesting anomaly in the middle….

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Handles are from leevalley Todd.


----------



## jmartel

> The smaller shed would be to get all the crap out of the garage (that was in my old shed and some in the garage) so I can use it as a shop an occasionally have my wife s car in there. It s a three car garage, but the smallest I ve ever seen, my previous two car garage was bigger. I working with a realtor to help determine what the next buyer might want but trying to figure that out is a little like forecasting stock prices.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Do the shed, not the big shop. You'll never get your money back on the shop. The shed is at least a smaller hit and more people would find useful. Especially since you are wanting to leave in 4-6 years. I'd grab the biggest prebuilt one that will work with the HOA and call it a day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's kinda the direction I'm leaning, especially at $4K-$5K vs. $20K, the realtor did say in this size house, more and more people are looking for 4+ parking spaces and that would certain equate to greater marketability and a quicker sale, but not necessarily alot more money. Going any larger than the 14'x16' allowed by the HOA might be doable with a variance (it happens regularly) but changes their definition to a detached garage which then might not be something I could platform frame and would need footers poured and a brick stem wall perimeter foundation. That would cost a little more but I could then put anything in there regardless of weight. I'm putting something together for the architectural review board to go over and see what they say.


----------



## 489tad

Meatboard!!


----------



## MSquared

Chrisstef - ^^^^+1 !!! Maybe a little larger in another version.  I'd love to do some slicin' on that one though! Very nice! Imagine the 'patina' you'd get after many grilled steaks, etc. over time! I'd eat the board!


----------



## Tim457

Meatboard rocks Stef, well done on the woodburning.


----------



## theoldfart

Volcano tour is done. 2,315.6 miles, five volcanos and the Columbia River gorge. Going to bed now, drove from Mt. Rainier to home in one push.


----------



## Brit

Great achievement Kev and thanks for the pics along the way.

Concrete day today. The builders turned up and checked my levels with their laser. I asked him how it was looking and he said "Absolutely shocking. You're about 3mm (1/8") out from end to end. To be honest, I'm really impressed so fair play to you." That's a relief, 'cause it would have been difficult to adjust it now. I'll take some pics of the concrete going in and post them later.


----------



## HokieKen

Big day Andy! Well done on the leveling )

Welcome home Kev.


----------



## jmartel

Attaboy, Andy. Never done concrete/form work, but I imagine I'll be doing some in another year or two when we re-do our deck. Wife wants a "rain room" off the house (It's the Northwet, so we can't call it a sun room). Would be what you guys call a conservatory over there. Nothing big, probably 4m x 4m at the absolute largest.

My big projects next year is taking care of all the yardwork that's been neglected, and converting the front yard next to the driveway into a cottage garden. Old google maps view from a few years before we bought it showing the area I want to rip up.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, thanks for the heads up on the Sunrise side of Rainier. We did a hike up Dege Peak, great views.


----------



## smitdog

Thanks again for the camera info Jmart. Sorry for not getting back sooner, it's been busy this week and haven't had the chance to follow up. Right now I'm looking at a T6s body for $350 and a 50mm STM lens for $80 to get me started. I'm willing to put the time into learning the more professional level controls of the "s" version. Haven't pulled the trigger yet, is there any reason to spend more on the "i" over the "s"?

I will probably add a couple other lenses in the near future too for personal use. Probably the 24mm pancake, Sigma 30mm/1.4 and maybe a zoom or higher mm prime for my girls' dance recitals.

Awesome meat tray Stef

Crazy work on the yard Andy, can't wait to see after pics


----------



## jmartel

> JMart, thanks for the heads up on the Sunrise side of Rainier. We did a hike up Dege Peak, great views.
> 
> - theoldfart


Glad you had a good time and managed to get the good weather before the rain yesterday. How were the crowds? I think we went the other direction last time we were up at Sunrise, to shadow lake and frozen lake.



> Thanks again for the camera info Jmart. Sorry for not getting back sooner, it s been busy this week and haven t had the chance to follow up. Right now I m looking at a T6s body for $350 and a 50mm STM lens for $80 to get me started. I m willing to put the time into learning the more professional level controls of the "s" version. Haven t pulled the trigger yet, is there any reason to spend more on the "i" over the "s"?
> 
> I will probably add a couple other lenses in the near future too for personal use. Probably the 24mm pancake, Sigma 30mm/1.4 and maybe a zoom or higher mm prime for my girls dance recitals.
> 
> - smitdog


The T6s should be more expensive than the T6i. If you are already looking at the T6s, then I wouldn't bother with the i version. The 6S has the LCD on the top, and the wheel on the back rather than just the buttons. Those 2 things alone make it way easier to use once you learn the controls. I had a 7D specifically to avoid having to go through menus and buttons that most of the rebels had. Once you learn them you can very easily change everything without taking the camera away from your eye.

Regarding lenses, I wouldn't bother getting the 24mm and 30mm both. Too close together to justify the spending cost. I would decide whether or not you want a zoom or primes for every day use. I prefer primes, but many people don't like changing lenses so a 17-50mm would work out better. For the dance recitals, I would look at a 70-200mm lens. You should be able to get a Canon 70-200 f4L pretty reasonably (IS or non IS. I saw some IS ones for ~$500 used which is a pretty good price). Not super for indoor stuff, but should work well. Anything 2.8 is going to be way more expensive, for only 1 extra stop of light.


----------



## Tugboater78

As i am awkward dancing to "Party Rock Anthem" thought id pop in and show some of my 1step forward, 2back in this house remodel…

Repurposing some of the original TnG wall as a wainscotting in kitchen, and the pantry, in the "rustic" style

Too bad you cant find pine with this kinda grain anymore…



































And 1 of 2 steps back









Dumped a bucket of cleaning stuff in guest bath.. it all ended up on the floor.. did some investigating, apparently one of the dip********************s that installed tub did a number to the drain, installed crooked and cranked it down, cracking and breaking all around it..

Im prettysure it will all have to be ripped out and redone..
Another step ill share later when i get more hands out here to reinstall the french doors off the kitchen. Im no gungho 20yr old willing to manhandle such by myself.

Lets just say we had a hell of a storm with straightline winds blowing at that side of house. Kitchen ended up one big water puddle. And water was coming in EVERYWHERE but the one place you can expect for those type of doors..

be back again asap.. lots of work to do.









9months old next week.. oh my she is growing..
Hopefully she grows her hair out soon..


----------



## theoldfart

JM, there were crowds but not insanely so.

A revision to my post. There were six volcanos, forgot Mt. Hood. We stopped there but there was a Summit to Sea run and the place was nuts. Stuck our head into the Timberline lodge and left.


----------



## OleGrump

Oh, Man, are those Tongue and Groove boards lookin' GOOD !!! You are SO right about the inability to get wood with grain like that…… Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Brit

View on YouTube





View on YouTube





View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## theoldfart

"Don't hump it, pump it"

Andy, are you sure you want to let this crowd see this? 

What's the next phase?


----------



## rad457

I think that's cheating! where are the Wheel barrows?


----------



## MSquared

Damn! You covered up all that beautiful work with concrete! Oh, well.


----------



## bandit571

Been There, Done That…...you haven't lived until you've ridden the hose when they pump inside a building…..or stood atop a 10' tall wall form….walking backwards….and running the "Vibe".....

Was on the Concrete Crew for many a year….til I got too old to play in it….kind of hard on old knees….


----------



## Brit

Next job is building the walls out of block. We are awaiting a quote to see if we sub that job out. If not I'll be doing that, but if we do then I'll be turning my attention to the soakaway area and digging a couple of trenches to go from a slot drain at each end of where the patio will be into the soakaway crates. There's plenty to do.


----------



## terryR

THAT is the way to pour concrete! Let young men do it! Looking good, Andy.

Nice work, Tug.


----------



## Brit

LOL. What are you saying Terry?


----------



## DanKrager

Brings back good memories, Brit. I operated those pump "lorries" for about 6 years. Only once did we pump over a house…too risky. That boom is heavy enough that it would destroy a major section of any roof and if the pipe on the boom should burst, well, that's another matter! Based on the rate of output, the operator wasn't pushing any limits.

Job well done! Now you can sleep easier. You're on the down hill side.

DanK


----------



## Brit

They go over houses all the time here Dan, but is a bit concerning when you're the home owner. Yeah he wasn't pushing it.


----------



## HokieKen

Huh. I never really considered it but, it's strange seeing blue-collar laborers and then hearing a British accent come out of them.


----------



## Brit

Ha! Yeah we graft this side of the pond as well.

Hard graft = hard work. I don't think you use that meaning of the word 'graft' over there.


----------



## theoldfart

Our only uses of the term on this side of the pond are for trees and politicians.


----------



## Tugboater78

2 access panels built in for plumbing access, took a minute to get that figured out, but turned out well.


----------



## jmartel

Tore apart the planer tonight since it was jammed.










Turns out the chain tensioner arm got bent and the chain popped off. If you have the Dewalt 735, it's apparently not an uncommon problem. This piece here (after I bent it back)


















Had to bend it back. If it does it again, I'll try and mill a new block that's more stout to prevent it from happening again. Replaced the knives, and now I gotta clean and grease everything up to get it ready for more heavy use. Hoping to start making real furniture again this fall. Need to make myself some sort of chair for the living room.

Also, here's the ghetto bench back in action. Planning on replacing it ASAP, but it's at least usable for now. Made very early on and now I know I can do way better.


----------



## Brit

Nice work Tug and Jsprocket.

I'm going to attempt to get the internal shuttering off today. I don't care about the shuttering around the outside, that can stay there and rot, but it would be nice to get the inside off. Should be an interesting day, because there are all kinds of strange noises in the sky due to the Bournemouth International Air Show taking place. Could be anything from a WW2 Lancaster bomber or a Spitfire, to the latest jet fighter.


----------



## terryR

Andy, just saying you made a wise decision.  One wheelbarrow loaded with concrete would kill me.

That's a fne looking bench to me, JDustmaker

I sat on my bum yesterday and chipped another bat from some cool glass,


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cool bat Terry.

We finally finished the outfeed table and storage.









And had time for a small cabinet for some of my molding planes.


----------



## jmartel

That's a lot of storage, Paul. And a lot of moulding planes


----------



## OleGrump

JMart, Nice lookin' bench ya got there. One caster visible on the right rear leg, so there another on the left side? They fold down to move 'er around? Pretty beefy looking leg vise. Love it!


----------



## chrisstef

It was hot pepper relish day with my FIL, BIL and nephew. 40 lbs. 49 jars. Ill be good for a bit.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart, Nice lookin bench ya got there. One caster visible on the right rear leg, so there another on the left side? They fold down to move er around? Pretty beefy looking leg vise. Love it!
> 
> - OleGrump


Just the one. Never installed the other one. And when I put it back together I accidentally flipped that leg assembly around and now I'm too lazy to change it. There's a lot wrong with the bench but it works ok


----------



## OleGrump

JMart, IMHO, there is NOTHING wrong with any workbench which WORKS for the person using it. As stated in "The Workbench Book", "We must adapt the workbench to ourselves, or ourselves to the workbench". There is no "Right" or "Wrong" type of bench. They are like cars and coffins: They all do the same thing, it just depends on how fancy and what extras you want on it….. 8^)


----------



## 489tad

At least I walked through my shop. There has been some impressive work and here lately. Keep it up fellas!


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, set up for gravel?


----------



## DLK

"Life is like a box of deck screws , you never know what your going to get"

I decided to replace a couple of deck boards from a second story deck at our house that is still for sale, sigh.

Screws are buried 1/4 inch or more below the surface. So much fun digging them out with chisel so you can decide if it is it Phillips, square or star? Most are square-Philips. Then its hammer in the correct bit and pray it turns out with the driver.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How in the heck do you jump downed trees on a bike with drop bars?


----------



## bandit571

"Don't mess with my Toot Toot.." 









Or, my"putt putt"...


















"Ya can have the other woman.." 









"Don't mess with my toot toot.." 









Was a busy 2 days…









Orange M-M, anyone? From up by Mos' neck of the woods….


----------



## 489tad

> Dan, set up for gravel?
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, Yes. Running 700×35 little knobby . Thing is a blast. Lots of fun.


----------



## jmartel

Got the planer assembled today and it's running sweet with some fresh blades. Making an end grain board for a housewarming gift for my college roommate. Flying back east next weekend to visit them and some family with the kiddo.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, how do you like the disk brakes?


----------



## Brit

> How in the heck do you jump downed trees on a bike with drop bars?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Personally I'd jump over the tree and then lift the bike over. Alternatively (depending on the tree), I'd saw out a section, strap it to the bike and return to my car with it. You can't knock free wood.


----------



## woodcox

Brilliant, Andy. I'd have left the saw in the truck. I'd certainly never admit having to pass on free wood in the guise of exercise here.

I didn't break this one too much. 









Very nice, Paul.

A hot end grain supper after failure and rebuild is how it's done, Jmartel. Nice.


----------



## terryR

These little guys are a challenge to assemble after the wood is turned.










GA Coral on Algerian Pipe Briar; sold within hours of posting on FB. If only I could make a dozen per day…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Pardon my ignorance, but is it a neck knife?


----------



## jmartel

> Pardon my ignorance, but is it a neck knife?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Typically it's a small knife on a lanyard worn around your neck while you are out in the bush. Usually not your main knife, but a good one for things that require a smaller knife than your main.


----------



## HokieKen

That one is seriously sexy TR!

Neck knives are a ton of fun to make.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No, I know what a neck knife is and what it's used for, I just wasn't sure whether or not being knapped from coral made it for a different use or not.

Speaking of knives, I've got an elcheapo ceramic kitchen utility knife that I like but blew the handle apart trying to slice way under ripe pears. The tang extended in the plastic only 1 1/4" and I know drilling it isn't a possibility, I'm wondering if making scales for it would be remotely worthwhile or what they'd have to be made from with such a short tang?


----------



## HokieKen

You could get a metal rod and cut a kerf in the end to accept the tang of the knife then make a handle and bore it out to accept the rod Yeti. That would give you a metal piece for structure and wood for feel.


----------



## jmartel

> No, I know what a neck knife is and what it s used for, I just wasn t sure whether or not being knapped from coral made it for a different use or not.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


My bad. Read too fast and thought you said what is a neck knife.


----------



## OleGrump

Don't know 'bout anyone else, but I was sure droolin' over them thar "one lungers" and other equipment. Looks like it was GREAT show. Kinda thing the wife would whine that I forgot her completely once I got loose in it. (Just because I went into the rail yard before a dinner train excursion to take pictures of their vintage rolling stock, while she stood on the platform…..)


----------



## KentInOttawa

This morning I finally started to get this 4 1/2 back into service. It was so grungy that I had to use the frog adjusting screw to break the frog loose, even after I'd removed the frog screws.










My Grandma (RIP) was a very frugal sort. She rescued this old dental tool decades ago and I eventually inherited it. It's a really good tool for the first pass at removing all the grunge. Thanks, Grandma.










This plane is going to take a bit of effort to clean up. The tote is broken in 3 pieces, both threaded rods are very bent, almost all the japaning is gone and there's rust everywhere. I'll save the rest for another day.


----------



## bandit571

Seen worse..


















Little over 2 hours later….


















But..it's only a No. 3 sized plane….


----------



## OleGrump

WOW BANDIT ! Great rescue. The first coupla pix had me worried there for awhile, until I scrolled down and saw you had raised her from the dead. Unbelievable difference.


----------



## OleGrump

Kent, You MAY be able to save that tote. There was discussion about this in the Hand Tool Forum thread not long ago, with several ideas/suggestions offered.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Can you set alerts on FB marketplace for specific searches? When I browse on my wife's account it know just what I'm looking for based on past searches. I'm hunting a garden trailer to pull behind my riding mower for no more than $50 and they're out there but are gone typically within an hour. Being able to act more quickly would increase my chances. Just today I got lucky on a husqvarna leaf blower for $25 and it was still available after 2 hours. Now I can trash my old homelite with an early EPA carb ts been torturing me for the past 5 years running poorly and taking 10-13 pulls to get it started.


----------



## terryR

Not a neck knife. Just an arrowhead glued to a pretty handle.
Not really a useable tool. If the stone were glued to a longer shaft, it would be a killer.

Don't know anything about FB marketplace. I'll have to look that up…


----------



## bigblockyeti

In what way do you market those knives that makes them well so quickly?


----------



## DanKrager

Can you drill through ceramic with a diamond burr?

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

In theory you can Dan. The trick is keeping it cool enough that the ceramic doesn't crack.


----------



## terryR

no marketing. I just post stuff on my page. And most of my stuff gets purchased by other makers. 

Who else really needs a stone knife with dead antler for a handle? LOL










Dan, how large is the ceramic piece? Can you surmerge part of it in a tupperware container whilst drilling?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wasn't sure if it was the maker appeal, someone actually using or the fact that they're just so damn cool (or you're way under pricing yourself)?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here's the ceramic blade I was referencing earlier. I think it's only a $12 knife but it did perform very well until the handle broke.


----------



## jmartel

Just need to finish sanding the board and then oil/wax it and a rattle. It's about 12×18x1 7/8"


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks nice, I need to get on it and make one for a wedding in less than two weeks now or I'll have to buy a gift from an actual store.


----------



## terryR

Damn, that's a nice cutting board! Cannot believe it went through a planer.


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Jmart!


----------



## jmartel

> Damn, that's a nice cutting board! Cannot believe it went through a planer.
> 
> - terryR


I've never had a problem sending end grain boards through this planer. I put it on the slow feed rate and only do 1/4 turn increments so it's taking very small passes. With a chamfer on the back end, there's very little tearout. Trim up the ends after it goes through the planer and it's good. I did sand it up to 180 in that photo though. Will do a final 220 grit after I sand the juice grooves and the handles on the sides.


----------



## DanKrager

Imma hafta do a DEEP cleaning of shop soon, including liquidating some tooling. Spring might be a good target to shoot for. It's some of the toughest decisions to make because it's like deciding which child is your favorite. No immediacy, just part of slowing down and stream lining. Big power tools will go first, I think, but (many buts) the big band saw and the thickness sander make quick work of craft material. I just don't NEED two of everything.

Yes I do.

DanK



> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


----------



## bandit571

Two of everthing?










Why Not?









Hmmm…









Stanley No. 6c and a Stanley No. 6…...


----------



## HokieKen

> Here s the ceramic blade I was referencing earlier. I think it s only a $12 knife but it did perform very well until the handle broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'd imagine the time and expense involved in trying to fix that would exceed the cost of just getting a new one if they're that inexpensive and that good.


----------



## HokieKen

> no marketing. I just post stuff on my page. And most of my stuff gets purchased by other makers.
> 
> Who else really needs a stone knife with dead antler for a handle? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan, how large is the ceramic piece? Can you surmerge part of it in a tupperware container whilst drilling?
> 
> - terryR


I guess if other people who CAN make their own choose to buy yours instead, that's quite the compliment! I know the one you swapped me gets admired by everyone who spots it in my office  It's damn hard not to try to use it for something but, so far, I've shown restraint ;-)


----------



## OleGrump

See, Those planes not EXACTLY the same, so OF COURSE you NEED both of them…...


----------



## bigblockyeti

This evening's task was putting this back together so I can use it. Hasn't be turned on since early 7/18 and I've missed it dearly. The "shop" is at least at a point where I can kind of conceptualize where everything's going to go, I'll get it set up and crank out a few projects before deciding I actually need a 24'x24' dedicated shop built in the backyard. I'm whooped, it seems heavier than it used to and getting everything level (or close enough), square and tight proved quite the workout. All that and I still can't turn it on tomorrow unless I want all the kids awake.


----------



## jmartel

From last weekend's dive


----------



## theoldfart

They look large in the pic, how big are they?


----------



## jmartel

Head was about the size of a baseball. Not too big. Full grown adults heads are probably 8-10" around and 5-6' long.

Here's a couple out of their dens from a few years ago


----------



## ToddJB

Setting up tools is always a worthy task, Yeti.

Those things are crazy, Jmart. I like it. Stunning shot too. With some photoshop skills you could totally make one of these


----------



## HokieKen

That's the last time I send you one of my senior pictures Todd.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Setting up tools is always a worthy task, Yeti.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah, I thought I was done but the blade isn't even close to being parallel with the miter slot so more to do this evening. I don't remember it being bumped but being moved twice, something was bound to be a little tweaked. I'm just glad I remembered how everything went back together.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol kenny.


----------



## MSquared

Kenny - I had a comment, but I'm not deserving!

Jmartel - Many years ago, when my wife and I were diving in the shallows on the way to a wall in St. Croix, she came upon a Green Moray Eel in a crevice. She was psyched, I was apprehensive, and our friend and former instructor (an accomplished and published UW Photographer, Scientific America, Nat Geo, NOAA, etc.. We trust this guy, right?!) was quickly on it for a shot. The next day, when he showed us the prints, the dive shop was shocked. "Holy S%$#! That's huge! You got so close?!! Shop owner said, 'This is not recommended'! Our serious Master Diver friend
said privately; 'I was watching it, it had just eaten two small Grouper and a few smaller fish. It was belching. I grabbed the shot when I could." Geeeez!!


----------



## jmartel

Picked a bunch of cherry tomatoes today from the garden, along with some basil. Been getting batches this size once a week for the last 2 months basically.


----------



## OleGrump

Started the BIG clean up/organization of the garage shop two days ago. Been taking out boxes of general storage stuff and moving it elsewhere, and a little bit of rearranging things to make better use of the small space. It'll take a coupla more days to get things settled down to where I can go in there and make sawdust, but as they say "Even the longest journey begins with the first few steps". Even so, sorting the small stuff will continue at intervals for awhile. At least the major upheaval will be complete. 
I consoled myself with the knowledge that at least I didn't have to take anything outside, even if I did have to "dosey-doe" occasionally. I could stop when the energy was gone and pick up later. I felt a HELL of a lot better about MY stuff when I saw the neighbor across the street cleaning out HIS garage. He had his driveway completely blocked with crap, and they were out there past 9:30 last night going through it. At least I have an end in sight. That poor guy is in for some serious nagging from the wife…...


----------



## OleGrump

Started the BIG clean up/organization of the garage shop two days ago. Been taking out boxes of general storage stuff and moving it elsewhere, and a little bit of rearranging things to make better use of the small space. It'll take a coupla more days to get things settled down to where I can go in there and make sawdust, but as they say "Even the longest journey begins with the first few steps". Even so, sorting the small stuff will continue at intervals for awhile. At least the major upheaval will be complete. 
I consoled myself with the knowledge that at least I didn't have to take anything outside, even if I did have to "dosey-doe" occasionally. I could stop when the energy was gone and go back again later. I felt a HELL of a lot better about MY stuff when I saw the neighbor across the street cleaning out HIS garage. He had his driveway completely blocked with crap, and they were out there past 9:30 last night going through it. At least I have an end in sight. That poor guy is in for some serious nagging from the wife…...


----------



## terryR

I'd like to empty my lil shop and re-organize stuff; but the heat index is killing me here. over 100 nearly every day! Honestly, I'm lucky to have the small shop with an A/C; keeps the space about 75-77 during the heat of the day.

I've been busting up a lot of rock the past few days with little to show for it.










^stinkin' iPad always focuses on the floor. And, no, I don't clean that up. It's a good, soft landing zone for when I drop a nearly finished point.


----------



## duckmilk

That is a cool cutting board Jmart!



> iPad always focuses on the floor. And, no, I don't clean that up. It's a good, soft landing zone for when I drop a nearly finished point.
> 
> - terryR


Hah! I have sawdust under my tablesaw that is close to 2 years old ;-)

Started watching this utube series of replicating the old 20 mule team borax wagons, really interesting stuff. Here they are finish turning the 300# wheel hubs. Joliet, MT


----------



## summerfi

I killed a small rattlesnake today at my FIL's place. Sorry no pic since I had no camera with me. I've heard about rattlesnakes there for years, but this is the first one I've seen. My wife grew up there.


----------



## HokieKen

Kill 'em all Bob. Rattlers get no quarter!

A buddy of mine in GA knew a couple that was looking for some land to build on. They went out with their realtor this spring to look at a wooded lot. The husband stepped over a log and a Timber Rattler reached out and popped him in the calf. He died before emergency personnel could even get there. I got no qualms with most snakes in my neck of the woods but I'll shoot a rattler as soon as I hear it…


----------



## duckmilk

What did you use Bob? Most of the rattlesnakes I've killed were done in with rocks.

BTW, how far is Joliet MT from you? That's where Engels Coach shop is located.


----------



## HokieKen

When fellas around here go 4- wheeling Duck (that's kinda like horseback riding for Virginians) everybody carries a snake gun for rattlers. Usually just a little .22 or
.25 but a .38 or 9mm fits the bill too.


----------



## jmartel

How has the wildfire fighting been, Bob?

Heading your direction on Friday.


----------



## duckmilk

The wife and I just walked down toward the lake because she had heard some hogs squalling earlier. Took my little .22 with birdshot with me (not for hogs, for snakes) and we surprised a bunch of hogs. I fired a couple of rounds at them to make sure they weren't running toward us. After we found our dog, we headed back. Some of those hogs are going to be fussing with some little BBs in their hide.
Sorry, no pics, I was shooting ;-)


----------



## summerfi

> What did you use Bob? Most of the rattlesnakes I ve killed were done in with rocks.
> 
> BTW, how far is Joliet MT from you? That's where Engels Coach shop is located.
> 
> - duckmilk


A stick just a little bigger around than a pencil. Believe it or not, a limber stick is the best thing for killing snakes. One sharp smack just behind the head and it immediately breaks their spine.

323 miles, Duck. A fer piece by wagon train.


> How has the wildfire fighting been, Bob?
> 
> Heading your direction on Friday.
> 
> - jmartel


I haven't been out all summer, jmart. I've been fighting fires for 51 years, and this is one of the slowest years I've seen. If you're coming through Missoula stop by and visit.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, we've got one that went from 24,000 acres to 38,000 acres just last night. So far so good for us this year.


----------



## Brit

I'm so glad it is drizzling with rain today and I can't do anything in the garden because I have never ached so much in my life. Over the last two days, I have moved 437×17Kg concrete blocks from the front of my house down into the hole, 5×800Kg bulk bags of sand and 40×25Kg bags of cement. So over the last 2 days I have lifted 12,378Kg (27,289 lbs) and carried it 50 metres. I have also been up and down 4 steps about 900 times. It is amazing what you can push the human body to do when you have to.

4 brickies arrive tomorrow to start building the retaining walls.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Andy, sounds like you're trying to wear yourself out. I was trying to do the same to myself constructing my driveway, only at a slower pace. I placed all the surge stone base by myself with just a shovel but the most I ever did was ~8,000lbs in a day (two loads). The whole project started on 2/21/19 and was finished on 3/29/19 for a grand total of 82,140lbs of stone all moved by me. After getting quotes for having tri-axles come out and tailgate spread it (assuming they didn't f-up), it would have not only cost more but it wouldn't have been placed nearly as neatly. I was seriously considering a dump trailer as my little utility trailer couldn't hold what the truck could safely and legally pull but nearly $3K for something that would be needed only 1-2 times a year just didn't make sense and no one around me will rent them for anything less than an obscene price.


----------



## Brit

Very impressive yeti and very satisfying I would imagine. The funny thing is that after busting a gut to get it all moved before the brickies arrive, they are now not arriving until Thursday because they're delayed on their current job due to the rain. Oh well, at least I can take it easy for a couple of days now.


----------



## Tim457

Murphy's law on the delay, Andy. Who needs a gym when you can get that kind of exercise improving your property. Nice work, that's some amazing loads to move.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, when your on this side of the pond you can come help move rocks. I'll provide the stout!


----------



## woodcox

Wheel chair friendly, Andy? She'll need to load you up to see the finish at this rate. I hurt just bringing in the groceries.

I've only seen western rattle snakes here. Peanut shape marks down their back. I remember a massive one dead in the water in Lake Powell when I was a kid.


----------



## HokieKen

So we shoot rattlers. Bob kills them with a pencil. I'm feeling kinda like a sissy…


----------



## JayT

> So we shoot rattlers. Bob kills them with a pencil. I m feeling kinda like a sissy…
> 
> - HokieKen


If the high heeled shoe fits . . .

Next time say you hit it with your purse and killed it. That'll be much more manly.


----------



## OleGrump

Usta carry a highly sharpened garden hoe with me when I went to woods at the back of the property, just in case I encountered ANY kind of them wiggly lil bastards. (If God don't like ya, I got no reason to….) Never had to use the hoe around my place, but had ta take out a few at Dad's place.
Glad to hear .22 caliber snake shot is still available. I need to restock a supply. Don't like NONE of em, No how, NO kina way…. If I see em, they GOT ta die…...


----------



## jmartel

Not sure if we are going to make it to Missoula, Bob, but I will let you know. Still trying to plan out the itinerary. We're due to get to Glacier on Friday, but I'm considering leaving Thursday and spending the night in Spokane or Coeur D'alene to break up the drive a bit.

The kid did way better than expected on the flights this weekend. Bit of fussing on the redeye out, and then nothing today coming back. She actually was laughing when we had turbulence which I thought was funny. Only started laughing this weekend, and that was one of 2 things that actually made her do it. Then had a meltdown on the ferry ride after that.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy and Yeti, you guys are wearing me out just reading about that hard work. Time for a beer ;-)

Jmart's kid likes turbulence. Destined to be a pilot or flight attendant?


----------



## jmartel

At least someone destined to end up hurting themselves a lot like her dad.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Heck that project was done almost half a year ago, it's been non-stop mowing, clearing cleanup, raking and rock picking since. I've even strapped a brush cutter to the back of my motorcycle so I can get up there more often (and alone) to get more work done. I quickly found out I need to take with me more water, fuel food, a first aid kit, string trimmer head & a few tools.


----------



## ToddJB

Love that rig, Yeti.

Finally got around to getting some lights up. Now I can clearly see just how much work I have ahead of me.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Yup, there's a lot of work there for you. On the other hand, you can also see the space, the ambiance and the potential.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That space looks fantastic and a lot of work ahead too, which lights did you go with? Did you have to move the riding mower or was that a recent acquisition?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a little disappointed that it's not a 50+ year old tractor that you tore down, overhauled and put to work ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Lot of potential. Lot of work. Some annoying hurdles. But it'll get there.

Yeti, bought it here off a goomer that repairs them.

Kenny, it is 50 years old. Slight mods


----------



## HokieKen

No wonder she sells lawnmowers too.


----------



## jmartel

Yeti, you should rig up a bicycle trailer to that thing so you can carry more.


----------



## woodcox

That could explain the missing limb. That's a rough trade.

Excellent space, Todd. Though, the vapor barrier up there seems ineffective.


----------



## JayT

Lots of work ahead, Todd. You'll have a great space when you're done, though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, you should rig up a bicycle trailer to that thing so you can carry more.
> 
> - jmartel


I've thought about adding something but it'd be way underpowered pulling my butt around along with a trailer in tow full of stuff. I dropped two teeth on the rear sprocket and add two to the front so it does far better on the road and far worse off. I've also got ~9 miles of back roads and state route to get there so it would need to be able to handle bumps @60mph and keep me from getting pulled over in the process. I am looking for a garden trail to pull behind my mower once I'm there but it becomes much more involved loading everything into the truck then unloading it once I'm there then repeating when it's time to go. If I could get a trailer like I'm looking for and pull it there behind my mower @60mph, that would solve all my problems!


----------



## duckmilk

> - ToddJB


So,* that's* where my hat went.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yep. I stole a page from your book, duck.

Okay dudes. Need insight. The shop: it's effectively a pole barn. Post every 6ish feet with some brace between them. So 3ish feet apart. Conveniently the same distance as a sheet of metal siding.

What are thoughts/recommendations for walling off the insides?

Things I need to consider:

Crap ton of powder post beetles, termites, and carpenter ants in our area, so I have concerns about closing it up and not being able to see if I'm infested.

Insulation. Don't want to spend a fortune.

Walls need to be load bearing for cabinets and whatnot

Sweet sweet feel of my digs. I think the look of the place bare, as is, would be cool, but I'm not sure I can sacrifice function for fashion

So, I want it to keep all of it's character, be sealed from the elements and bugs, and be strong enough to hold my crap, and doesn't break the bank - if that's not too much to ask.

What's your thoughts?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I would be inclined to button up all the potential leaks from outside, spray foam the inside and run 2×4 horizontally across the poles to support cabinets & shelves, screw them in place and mount everything on french cleats for easy removal should you need to access the structure. Before doing any of that, spray the whole place down with DDT to protect all wood from hungry bugs.

Where you planning on pouring a slab after some excavation?


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, the only insulation that I know of that resists both rodents AND bugs is a sprayed on form of NuWool. It is also the only really fireproof insulation. Best of all, depending upon the contractor, it's much much cheaper than any other form. It's also sound proofing enough that 3 1/2" of it stop the sound of a .22, siren, or whatever you care to test it with. Then you won't scare away Yardbear with all your woodworking noise!

At the risk of excessive repetition, if you pour a floor put tubing in it for heat. I suppose you could put in a couple mini-splits, but they collect dust.

You may have to put up purlins on the wall for metal walls. I have 2000 sf metal laying in a pile. Come get it.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Todd, before you pour the floor and put up finish walls you could do a preventive treatment for termites and PP beetles. Carpenter ants need wet wood to do damage. Fix any leaks and replace any rot. Its a great space you have there. Im looking forward for the progress you'll make.


----------



## jmartel

And we are off to Montana.


----------



## theoldfart

Happy trails JFamily. Check out Flat Iron Lake, it's between Bob S in Missoula and Glacier Park.


----------



## Tim457

You should've packed more stuff. You forgot something.


----------



## jmartel

I think I still have a couple more cubic feet of space inside. And the kid doesn't have anything laying on top of her, so we didn't pack too much stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Safe travels Jwogoner


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome space, Todd. Safe travels, jpackrat. Andy, if it's not too late, don't hurt yourself. Me? High Life time.


----------



## theoldfart

Seems like a good idea

P


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ahh, the champagne of beers, yum!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just for that, Kevin, I'll have another.


----------



## theoldfart

Taking one for the team Smitty?


----------



## bandit571

Works for me….


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, you still standing? That stuff packs a punch.


----------



## bandit571

And it costs a bunch, too…..$11 for 4 bottles….I could get a 12-pack of Millers for that….and pee for a week…


----------



## terryR

Maybe I should've had a beer first, this idea was a major fail!










I went further with the bead, but it looked like crap. Gonna try again today, and go a little slower.


----------



## DLK

take less off each pass.


----------



## chrisstef

The planer and DC made it through the job … i think. That dewalt 735 ran 6 hours a day for 3 weeks. I counted 10 sets of spent knives. Ill introduce both to the shop tonight.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Stef. I've had my planer for 3 years or so and I'm on my 3rd set of knives ;-) You boys must be gettin' after it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, the time stamp on that beer is from 2015! You either drink slow, or the timer on your camera no-worky.

Kevin, I ended after two Champagne of Beers and a Lefty's Lager from Excel Brewery, Breese IL. It was a fine evening!


----------



## jmartel

I think I let my knives go way too long before swapping. I just put the second set in when I tore it apart. I bought it like 7 years ago? But I doubt I've put as much wood through as you did just in this 3 weeks, stef


----------



## bandit571

That was when I could afford the beer…

Prefer this, anyway…


----------



## chrisstef

I was thinkin the same thing on my way home. No way will that planer see that much work over the rest of its lifespan. Id guess that the lead paint played a good part in chewing the knives up though.

We'll see how she runs this weekend. A good tear down and lube is in order.


----------



## TerryDowning

While on the subject of beer.

I'm finding it more difficult to spend time in the shop (That and a general lack of interest lately) I have found a new hobby in Homebrewing though.

Less than $200 outlay in materials and a 2 gallon batch of beer can be made in as little as 3 weeks for about $10.

Brews so far since March when I started:
several brown ales
a couple of proters
a couple of stouts including an oatmeal cherry stout of my own design which I will do again.
Amber ale (several variants and batches of this one)
My special "Left-over Lager" (My own custom recipe from left over grains of other batches which will be brewed again)
Oktoberfest (lagering/conditioning in the fridge right now, first bottle was good and will only get better with conditioning, second bottle tonight or tomorrow)
Cream Ale (Great summer beer)
Kolsch (Great summer beer)
Kentucky Common (Bottle Conditioning currently should be ready in another week)
A handful of IPA recipes I found that don't have the typical IPA Punch in the face but are never the less hop forward.
I brewed a Brown IPA today (think American Brown ale hopped like an IPA) I'll know this turns out in about 3 wks.

3-4 hours of on brew day to do the cooking
5-10 days fermenting (depending on yeast and conditions)
2 weeks of bottle conditioning to carbonate naturally.

Drink 'til gone. Repeat (burp)


----------



## terryR

Thanks, professor! I was sloppy. I know I've scraped against the grain before, so what I'm trying with the lil 66 should work.

Got a chip of this funky glass under my thumbnail today! I used a razor blade to reach under the nail and I got most of it out. Damn, I hope the rest of it grows out somehow; I ain't going to the hospital till they pay me! LOL


----------



## Tugboater78

Captain whined enough, said we had a bent wheel, he was wrong…
Both wheels got replaced anyway, and shipyard screwed up rudder bearing as they removed to be able to pull wheels, so we got new bearings too..
Been in the air since monday morning.. new rudders go in this coming monday (our company refused to pay OT to the shipyard guys so we sit here all weekend)Everything done cept the rudders and we go floating again once they put back in.


----------



## ToddJB

congrats on the planner and DC Stef.

Tug, seems like that would be quite the expensive endeavor.

Good thoughts on the shop. I've got some stuff to chew on.

Speaking of stuff getting chewed on check out the wall I'm replacing in one of my rentals.










That gap is where two 2×4s use to be butted up against each other. Decades of rot and ants.

And this one is one of the sill plates from the shop.










That's a 6×8


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap. Some fat ants down there in Carolina.


----------



## Tugboater78

Todd that looks familiar…

A window in what is going to be guest bedroom was like that, i followed the rot to the foundation and across bottom of the whole wall. Tore it all out. Good luck and hope you dont need to do the same…


----------



## Tim457

> Bandit, the time stamp on that beer is from 2015! You either drink slow, or the timer on your camera no-worky.
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Hah, can't get anything by this thread.

TerryD, if wood isn't striking your fancy, I'm glad you've found something that is. Sounds like you've had good luck making drinkable stuff. I seem to hear most homebrewers make some pretty foul beer for a while before it gets good.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, it was rotted all the way down, but thankfully that was just another 8 inches. Already have it reframed and a new window in.


----------



## bandit571

Picked this #3 Stanley this morning…for 1/2 price…








price said $10, I offered $5…mainly because..









Lever cap was a tad short…otherwise, seems to be a Type 11…..

I paid the guy $5, and headed for my van…..


----------



## Brit

That's a bargain Bandit. Nice find especially for $5.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, I have cap if you need it.


----------



## ToddJB

Fort Princess Skull is underway


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Maybe …


----------



## OleGrump

Like that "floating woodshop" posted above. We could use summa them here in "Marilyn". (the state where Annapolis and "Balmer" are) With all the waterways we've got here, we could work wood, fish, crab, and cook out all at the same time. Probbly rig up a pot from the engine to steam them crabs while yer underway. Damn, this idea jes keeps gettin' better….. 8^)


----------



## chrisstef

Fort skull princess gonna be dope todd.

Halfway through a major shop douche. Got plans for some hard piped dust collector rattling around. One dc to cover planer, ts and miter saw. The other to handle jointer, bandsaw and router.

Gonna require 3 new circuits and a buncha hardware but i think ive got it fingered out.

Green Spot whiskey. Stef likey.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## ToddJB

Stunning views, Jmart.


----------



## terryR

makes me miss the mountains even more.

Drove further out into the country yesterday to help my sister restore running water. Some idiot was mowing and ran into the exposed well pump, breaking a piece of pvc. A $12 fix; and most of that was for fresh glue. So glad I learned a little plumbing at the last place. No telling what a real plumber would charge for the simple repair.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, been here 2 months, and already been visited by Scotty and, yesterday had the privilege of meeting, Yeti (and fam). Not sure what the rest of you slack-asses are waiting on.

Yeti, had fun man. Hope ya'll made it home safe.


----------



## HokieKen

Can't speak for the rest of the slack-asses Todd but I'm waiting for the shop to be set up and the leaves to be changing


----------



## JayT

Just waiting until you have all the hard work done so I don't have to make it a working vacation. I've seen your pics of crawlspace friends and don't feel the need to go down there to meet them.


----------



## Tim457

Jmart you definitely go to some awesome places.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We made it home safe, thanks, we had fun too. Great (& gigantic) place, looking forward to seeing progress as it's made with the few projects you've got lined up for the next ~30 years!


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, water is falling out of the sky! Can you believe it?


----------



## 489tad

A+ for "Slack Asses"


----------



## 489tad

A+ for "Slack Asses"


----------



## theoldfart

Sitting on the porch, thunderstorm going through, and having a stout.


----------



## jmartel

Yesterday's paddling spot. Bowman Lake. Probably my new favorite spot. Helps when I was literally the only one on the lake.

Hiked in the rain today. Tomorrow is more of a rest day, then a long hike over in many glacier on Thursday.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn ^


----------



## theoldfart

Beautiful place JM. We were smoked out when we were there two years ago. Hope to get back there someday.


----------



## HokieKen

That's sexy Jloner! And I thought I was the last holdout who still sits IN their 'yak ;-)


----------



## JayT

Great pic of some beautiful scenery, j. Vacations like those leave you physically tired and mentally refreshed.


----------



## summerfi

It's nice to live in a place where people come for vacations. Just sayin.


----------



## jmartel

> That's sexy Jloner! And I thought I was the last holdout who still sits IN their 'yak ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Even got the kid in on it too.


----------



## theoldfart

Lunch guests today, 12 of them!


----------



## bigblockyeti

How many did you bag Kev?


----------



## bandit571

Working way too hard in my shop…









For just sitting down on the job….









Making a lot of cuts…









2 boards at a time…trying to make a corner…









1 down, 3 to go..


----------



## Brit

That's one of those joints where you make so many saw cuts that by the time you've finished the box you've got it sussed.


----------



## Hammerthumb

PDX.
Made a trip to Nike campus in Beaverton, OR. Large project on a large campus


----------



## bigblockyeti

So. . . . . I tried to kill myself yesterday. In my never ending quest to prep my property for building in 4-6 years, I'm chipping away at the several tasks that lay ahead. Of the mess left by the "contractor" the two piles of dirt from where the foundation was cut in (in the wrong place) need to be scooped up and placed back in the hole so I decided I'd do it myself. It's been almost exactly a year since the trespassing/property damage occurred so the ground is pretty compacted, including the two dirt piles. I knew this from trying to break and shovel some of this away with just a pointed digging shovel and it was like trying to bust concrete so I brought in a little help. I don't yet have a significant tractor with a loader or a skid steer, either of which would be a much better tool for the job so I'm still just using a shovel. It was partly cloud and in the high 70's vs. full sun and 90's as it's been the past several weeks so I had that going for me but I only brought a gallon of water with me and that was my primary limiting factor (aside from getting very, very tired). Given the progress I was able to make in 2 1/2 hours and only 14 wheelbarrows full, I need to look into renting a skid steer to finish the job in a timely manner.
Yesterday's progress:









Work in progress:









I did have help from a little horse that helped me quite a bit in breaking the dirt up so it was manageable with a square edge shovel but it didn't help with loading it, moving it or dumping it.


----------



## ToddJB

That appears to be zero amounts of fun.


----------



## theoldfart

maybe even less than zero


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely into negative funs on that Yeti :-(


----------



## Tim457

That's some nice stuff, Paul.

Just think how fit you'll be after the 200 more wheelbarrow loads it will take to finish that, Yeti. Bring some more cold drinks and a shade tent and you won't need a gym membership.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Definitely no fun, but neither is spending money having someone else do it. It's a great workout too, just maybe over did it a little, it was only 14 wheelbarrows full and I've done 6x that in a day when I was half my age. The disappointing thing is how little of an impact it made on the pile of dirt which I would estimate still at 20 yards. The one behind it is bigger by ~5 yards, I just found a rental joint 4 miles away with skid steers on special until the end of October for $150/day. Now I just need to find a trailer to be able to haul it.


----------



## MSquared

Drive it home. Send pictures!!


----------



## terryR

Damn, only 14 wheelbarrow loads. Yep, that would kill me.  Earlier this month I joined the local "Senior Center" so I can walk on their treadmill every day. 20 years ago, I'd offer to drive to SC and help; now the drive alone would wear me out. LOL

Been sitting on this lil bench in my shop too much lately, but making pretty stuff,


----------



## bandit571

Will know more about the box, once I clear away the forest of clamps..









Maybe later today….


----------



## OleGrump

Local glass company got a big shipment about a month ago, and are giving away the crates. Been haulin' sum 'em home and disassembling. Disassembly put the candle in the ol' noggin ta flickering, and next thing I knew, I was making smaller "crates" to store tools, which seem like a good idea to use as drawers in a larger carcass, and finally get some REAL tool organization goin. 
How come "free lumber" always winds up makin' me do a whole lot more work than what I'd normally do….. ???


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Drive it home. Send pictures!!
> 
> - MSquared


It's 11.8 miles, I hadn't even though of that but I suspect top travel speed at 10 mph or less would make for a long drive, not to mention the multiple times I would be pulled over. It does have A/C so at least I'd be fairly comfortable. I'd have to make sure it was all recorded on video, pictures alone wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## MSquared

Yeah, video would be very cool. And how about 'procuring' a safety vest and hardhat from a utility worker. Have a clipboard with some kind of paperwork on it with you and you're good to go! (Ah! The plot thickens!)


----------



## DLK

Working hard at my new workbench :-(.










Replacing deck post caps.


----------



## jmartel

Got home tonight, have a ton of photos to go through. A bunch of them are panoramas that need to be stitched together, which takes a while on my old computer. Here's a couple more to put up for now.

First bull moose that I've seen, but was super far away.










And part of the milky way that wasn't obscured by clouds or the parking lot lights.


----------



## 489tad

Fun day in Madison yesterday.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Jmart! Night sky is beautiful.

Looks like a good time Dan


----------



## Hammerthumb

Awesome pictures Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

And here's a link to a larger size since it's a panorama.

https://i.imgur.com/gdFbArl.jpg


----------



## OleGrump

Got a chance to joint some 1/2 X 5 1/4 X 46" long crate slats yesterday. Damned glad the current bench is up to 36", as with the boards about 2" above the bench it went very well. The $15 vintage leg vise hardware worked beautifully. Was a bit worried about how the wood would work, but it planed like a dream, Woo Hoo! I got to put a jointer to work that I hadn't used in awhile. There's just something about the sound of a hand plane on wood. Power toolers just don't get it, but hey, however one works that they enjoy.
To paraphrase the deer hunters (with no offense intended or implied) "Happiness is a huge shavings pile….."


----------



## JayT

Beautiful pics, jphotog.

Shop time this weekend was finishing up a simple bench for storing and putting on shoes. SWMBO was tired of my shoes being all over the floor in the bedroom.










Then I took some time to finally rehandle a couple screwdrivers that have been sitting around for a few years.


----------



## theoldfart

I do like those perfect handles Jay. Nice work.


----------



## jmartel

Nice handles, Jay. I really like the shape of them.


----------



## jmartel

Hidden Lake









Moonscape at Lake McDonald. Moon is rising to the right of the camera.









Some God-rays coming down from Going to the Sun Road before it closed









Approaching iceberg lake, the whole basin was filled with clouds


----------



## theoldfart

Really great pics J. Thanks for posting. Any Pikas or golden ground squirrels?


----------



## JayT

Holy moly, jmart. Those pics are totally frame-able. I love that last one.


----------



## jmartel

> Really great pics J. Thanks for posting. Any Pikas or golden ground squirrels?
> 
> - theoldfart


Saw the squirrels, but no pikas. And a bunch of fat marmots running around. Lots of mountain goats and bighorn sheep but they were way up high on the ridge tops.

Thanks, Jay. I like the second to last best myself right now.


----------



## Brit

Jay - Those handles are perfect.

Jartist - I'm lovin' all of those. You really have an eye for a good photo. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fun time this weekend at death valley.









It can get boring when watching Clemson play, the outcome is very rarely a surprise, the only wildcard is whether or not the clock will run constantly in the second half. My nephew (6) got bored in the fourth quarter so he whipped it out in front of a rather large audience, my brother was extremely unamused, I was, only because it wasn't one of my kids.

The pictures of Glacier national park have me looking for flights for next May already, spectacular!


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Jmart, that is incredible.

Tell your nephew he can swing that thing at Clemson every time he gets the opportunity Yeti ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

We were sitting pretty close so he turned his back to the field for a greater number of people looking his direction.


----------



## HokieKen

At least he's proud!


----------



## jmartel

Yeti, if you are being serious about going to glacier, late June is the absolute earliest I would suggest. That's the soonest the road opens, with some years not until after July 4th.


----------



## theoldfart

The good news, driveway repair is done.










Bad news is, because of high fire danger PG&E is cutting power sometime this afternoon or evening. Outage could be two to three days.


----------



## 489tad

Which one is the Brit^? Hear he does nice work.

Great pics J. All are nice.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I think he was in the loo!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, if you are being serious about going to glacier, late June is the absolute earliest I would suggest. That s the soonest the road opens, with some years not until after July 4th.
> 
> - jmartel


I'll keep that in mind, it would at minimum have to be after May when the kids get out of school.


----------



## jmartel

I've only ever stayed on the west side of the park in Apgar village or the Fish Creek Campground, but the next few times I go there I'm going to be focusing primarily on the eastern side basing out of Many Glacier. The hikes on that side are better, but the weather is a bit more extreme (hotter, colder, windier, etc.) and the west side is wetter more temperate. The exception is that I'll plan for a few days camping in either the Bowman Lake or Kintla Lake sites up in the North Fork area to get away from everyone. For when you do the Going to the Sun Road, leave early and make a beeline for Logan Pass if you want to stop at the top. The parking lot fills up by 10-11am usually. Hit the overlooks on the way back.



> I ll keep that in mind, it would at minimum have to be after May when the kids get out of school.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Brit

> Dan, I think he was in the loo!
> 
> - theoldfart


Well since you already had six people doing that little bit of concrete, I figured I'd go and read the paper. )


----------



## OleGrump

And he was probably due for his "Elevenses" (morning tea break) when he emerged…… Number One rule with British workmen: "First, put the kettle on……." (My family is originally from Kent, so I can rag on my home folks a little bit….)


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, five workers. My wife is in the back supervising.


----------



## Brit

My wife is good at supervising too Kev, then after a job is finished and she is telling someone about it she says things like "We did this" and "We did that" and I say "What's with the WE? All you did was talk and point and tell me what I should have done differently." )


----------



## woodcox

Nice bench, JayT.

A redwood rule cabinet.


----------



## Brit

Very nice sir!


----------



## HokieKen

I like that a lot WC )


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I've only ever stayed on the west side of the park in Apgar village or the Fish Creek Campground, but the next few times I go there I m going to be focusing primarily on the eastern side basing out of Many Glacier. The hikes on that side are better, but the weather is a bit more extreme (hotter, colder, windier, etc.) and the west side is wetter more temperate. The exception is that I ll plan for a few days camping in either the Bowman Lake or Kintla Lake sites up in the North Fork area to get away from everyone. For when you do the Going to the Sun Road, leave early and make a beeline for Logan Pass if you want to stop at the top. The parking lot fills up by 10-11am usually. Hit the overlooks on the way back.
> 
> - jmartel


Thanks for the inside scoop. I'll almost certainly be flying in from SC if/when we go so I'm debating on whether or not to go with just my wife, who appreciates the way the outdoors look, but not such a fan of camping or bring everyone. My two oldest who love camping would especially appreciate getting way out into nature and all that could be experienced in Glacier national park.


----------



## terryR

A very nice display, WC. Are those magnets holding the 2 halves closed?


----------



## woodcox

Yes, Terry. Four of them snap it shut. A proud rosette cut nail on the door for a pull. I packed a surprising amount of junk in there. Not surprised it didn't all fit though. That's just most of the GP stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

Tuesday some storms rolled through the area where the cabin is, and the national weather service confirmed a tornado went through. Luckily both of ours are ok, but one of the trailers that was totaled was our neighbor, only about 20 feet from one of ours. Lots of other damage, and a LOT of trees down. Some boats that were already on shore for winter were blown around, and the whole dock for the houseboats was pushed around, and the pylons got pulled partially out of the ground/harbor floor.

Pretty crazy.










The one on the left is us, and appears to be ok at this point, but we won't know for sure until they get the tree out of there and we find out what if anything hit ours.



















Flipped the jetski platforms right out of the water. And if you look in the background, look at the angle of the pylon on the end of the houseboat dock…








































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=407392813304325


----------



## JayT

Wow, Mos, hope your property is OK and that no one was hurt in all of that.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a mess Mos. :-(


----------



## Mosquito

Thankfully, so far there have been no reported injuries. From what we can tell, both of our trailers are ok, and both boats are fine, as well as the storage unit (with the boat trailers, jetski's, kayaks, and snowmobiles, among other junk).

This wasn't the only area of the city hit, as it sounds like it went right through the middle of town. A building roof blew off and hit the bank across the street from it, shattering almost all of its front windows. A lot of the town was out of power from it, and I assume some areas still are. I know the area we are at is still with out power


----------



## theoldfart

Glad you and yours are ok Mos.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hopefully the injury count remains at zero, and also glad you're ok. The next time a nasty storm heads that way, go outside and start screaming at it while wearing this.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I wasn't there, probably a good thing it was during the week, so there were a lot fewer people out there when it happened


----------



## 489tad

That is crazy Mos.


----------



## theoldfart

I just saw a post from Dave( Dave Bardin) over on Stumpies. He's been pretty badly burned from what I can tell but still posting. Sounds like skin grafts and the like for him. Might want to drop him a line.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/superdav721


----------



## HokieKen

I forgot how bad it sucks when your football team sucks. Like really sucks.


----------



## terryR

Felt good to make some sawdust today. Cannot afford a nice router table at the moment, so built this hack to hold my dremel upside down. Seems to work pretty well, although it needs a shop vac duct taped nearby to remove debris.


----------



## theoldfart

Damn good hack Terry.


----------



## Tim457

Mos, it sounds like you guys got pretty lucky.

Terry, you don't need much money when you can build whatever you need. Nice work. Of course with what RN's make now you'll be rolling in cash soon, right?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Kevin.

Tim, I sure hope so! they offered a real nice salary to me in Huntsville back in January. I'll be in school every saturday in October; and hope to be working by December.


----------



## summerfi

I'm claiming the first snow pic of the year. This is what it looks like when you go straight from summer into winter. We're expecting 4 inches here in the valley and up to 4 feet in the mountain passes. We usually don't get this until Halloween.


----------



## DLK

Ack it means it on it way to me.


----------



## MSquared

Montana snows are big news today. Gorgeous here in these parts. Enjoying it while we can!!


----------



## theoldfart

I assume Glacier is impassable at this Bob?


----------



## Mosquito

I was wondering about how hard that was going to hit you when I saw it on the weather report Bob, sounds like not too bad


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, Marias Pass, just south of Glacier, had 16" yesterday afternoon, and that was before the worst of it hit. Going To The Sun is closed, probably for the season. Here at the house, though it's been snowing all day, the temp has warmed up to 37, so the snow isn't sticking any more and the grass is showing through.


----------



## jmartel

Oof. Glad I went to Glacier when we did. I was wishing I had waited about 2 more weeks while I was there for more fall color to come out. Looks like I made the right decision.

After being without one since April, I finally got an oven installed today. Now I gotta finish up the drawers/doors.










Picked up a used Viking oven for $200 on craigslist. Was like a $2-3k oven when new. Just enough to hold me over for a few years until I can get something matching.


----------



## rad457

> Kevin, Marias Pass, just south of Glacier, had 16" yesterday afternoon, and that was before the worst of it hit. Going To The Sun is closed, probably for the season. Here at the house, though it s been snowing all day, the temp has warmed up to 37, so the snow isn t sticking any more and the grass is showing through.
> 
> - summerfi


Waterton on the Canadian side is expecting 1 meter. (39")


----------



## woodcox

Lucky your camp was spared, Mos. Do you guys see tornadoes up there much? I thought those things needed warm air too ? I can only remember two significant ones out here.

Good luck, Terry.

Sorry Kenny. I set reminders on my phone when I forget stuff…

That's a great deal for a Viking, J.

Back to work on the tool bench cabinets with all of the drawers together, finally. I used the long back end on some of the drawer sides that allow for full extension to set up the box joint jig during test fitting. I ruined a lot of wood after resawing so I have a few different thicknesses throughout trying to salvage what I could. 








Runners are fitted with all of them sliding nicely now. 








Any recommendations for a slide lubricant? I plan to really load up the larger drawers.


----------



## HokieKen

Paraffin wax WC. Works well on Oak slides at least. Though I've never used it on any drawers that bear heavy loads.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, WC!

Lotta strong-looking work from you guys this weekend!

Feel free to send snow to mid-Georgia; still mid-90's here with enough humidity to kill.


----------



## Mosquito

After cleaning up what we needed to, and helping others out around the point, this was the view out our side window at the end of the day Saturday. Little rough:










Looking down the row… Next year will be different for sure… we lost so many trees










Somehow, the wind was strong enough to blow junk into our trailer through the patio door (seal between sliding door and fixed pane), but didn't break any windows










We just had to nail the corner about 3' of shingles back down as they had lifted up, cut off a few small broken branches, and fish part of a boat cover out of our tree. Helped others clean up and move some, then got the pontoon boat out and into storage. Quite the mess. Will have to wash off the side of the trailer next to the smashed one, as the insulation from the attic is plastered all over the side of our trailer. But didn't feel it appropriate to be doing that while they were trying to move all the stuff they could into a uhaul.

Yesterday I got a good amount of shop time as the wife was feeling unwell. Got a new to me over arm pin router, and have been going through that. It wasn't in particularly bad shape, but what's in this first picture made its way to me in the back of a pickup through a rain storm, so it needed to be gone through.










Motor is all torn apart, and will be replacing some pretty crunchy bearings.









Got it all broken down over the week, so I could get to cleaning it up


















Did a bunch of cleaning, and brushing, and oiling, and this is where I'm at as of last night when I stopped










Still have the lifting mechanism to go through, and the table. Then it's waiting for bearings to reassemble the motor and get that mounted, and go through the electrics.


----------



## DLK

I guess a little food poising will keep you in the shop.  Just sayin'


----------



## woodcox

Thanks, Kenny. I was fitting with a little anvil in the drawers for ballast and was thinking they could use some help. All of the routers and air nailers will fill the big bottom drawers.

Mos, does the table lift the work into the bit via the foot pedal or does the motor travel down on that one? I had to look up how they are used. Really interesting capabilities they have it seems.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, I had that same router and it had the overarm, under slung option as only the motor had to be moved. It was a PITA because it was 240VAC despite being only powerful enough to have easily been 120VAC allowing it to be plugged in anywhere. I used it for a few projects and if I did much pattern work I think it would have been a keeper, as it was, I was having to go out of my way to figure out how I could use it when other methods usually made more sense. I sold it a couple years before moving but given the weight and size, probably would have sold it right before the move anyway if I still had it. Your's is coming along nicely and already looks way prettier than mine did.


----------



## Mosquito

Woodcox, the table goes up with the foot pedal on this one. Though the table travel is a fixed distance, and then the router arm raises and lowers to set the depth. I've made a couple dishes/trays with my old one. Have a friend who makes electric guitars who would love one (but doesn't have the space for my old one). Can buy much cheaper bits than solid carbide spiral pattern bits, and the same bit for outside pattern routring as well as pockets/recesses, etc.

If it was 240v that would be more annoying. Apart from use in a more industrial setting I don't know why they came in 240v, I think the thing only pulls like 8 or 9A on 120v…. This one also has the lower mount, but only the one motor so I'd have to swap back and forth, and likely won't, I'm guessing. I've been using my old one as my only router table for a couple years now. This one has a hand crank to raise/lower the router height, where the other one was a series of tighten here, loosen there, move the table, tighten there, loosen here, move the table… etc


----------



## bigblockyeti

A hand crank for moving the motor would be nice, the one I had sounds more like the other one you have. Part of me really wants it back just because it was cool but I didn't have room for it before and I sure as heck don't have room for it now. Mine was given to me by a buddy who grandpa likely got it for their fledgling business starting 60 or so years ago, thus the reason it was 240V. If I remember it did only pull just a little under 5 amps so it sounds like similar power to yours.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice router Mos 

I'm working on a little machine overhaul myself…


----------



## ToddJB

You guys are cool with your machines and your shops. I'm jealous. Lack of shop is starting to get to me.


----------



## Mosquito

If you get a working shop in under 2 years, you're doing better than me Todd lol That's how long I had all my stuff crammed in to the old kitchenette shop while I was working on the current one. No doubt once you get that building fixed up, you'll have a sweet shop, worthy of many photos…

Love the mill Kenny, when can we start placing orders?


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I can't get much done with it just now Mos'...


----------



## jmartel

I just want the damn kid to sleep so I can get some shop time in on a semi-regular basis. I gotta finish up the drawers and doors on the cabinets and then I can move on to more fun stuff.

Gotta go up to Alaska for work tomorrow. Looking forward to getting some real sleep for a few days.


----------



## duckmilk

> I just want the damn kid to sleep so I can get some shop time in on a semi-regular basis. I gotta finish up the drawers and doors on the cabinets and then I can move on to more fun stuff.
> 
> Gotta go up to Alaska for work tomorrow. Looking forward to getting some real sleep for a few days.
> 
> - jmartel


So you're looking forward to Jwife dealing with the kid by herself?

How old is that Viking oven? When you're ready to get rid of it, I have a pickup and I've never been to Seattle.


----------



## duckmilk

> Nice router Mos
> 
> I m working on a little machine overhaul myself…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


You should paint your OBGYN table in the same colors ;-)


----------



## summerfi

Well dang. I'm heading to Colorado in the morning to work on a forest fire. I thought I had escaped fire duty for 2019.


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop, right now?
Shavings..









Grooves..









Clamps…









And lots of muscle cramps…Uncle Charles in da house

Busy day…


----------



## duckmilk

Rotten luck Bob :-(


----------



## DLK

But Bob at least you'll be warm.


----------



## 489tad

Another SOTSA with a milling machine. Congrats Kenny.


----------



## Tim457

Though shalt not covet thy neighbor's mill.

I'm pretty sure that's how it was originally written. I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, we are doing our best to keep you out of CA!

Be safe.


----------



## chrisstef

Meat board in action


----------



## CL810

I remember getting a good nights sleep when my kids were both away at college . It'll be here sooner than you can imagine.



> I just want the damn kid to sleep so I can …..........
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## terryR

Safe travels, Bob!


----------



## OleGrump

It is amazing and encouraging to see what when can do without the "Beloved Spouse" (or "BS") MACRO managing one's activities. Just stay in bed and I'll get out of your way (meaning "you'll be out of MINE) so you can rest…… (and I finally get some SHOP time, instead of your chain-gang to do list…..)

1. You can get more done and 2, you can smuggle more tool acquisitions into the shop without the mouth…...

Then you hear "Oh, you got a LOT done today, didn't you…..???" Yeah, well, I didn't have you nagging the life outta me….. But you don't SAY that out loud……

For better or for worse…….. Hmmmm…… OK, When's the "Better" part coming…….???? Ya gotta love 'em in spite of yourself…….. 8^)


----------



## 489tad

A couple pieces of equipment I need. 








Went to the big D3 rivalry. Funny how a team forgets how to play in the fourth quarter. 
The game went sideways so did the pictures.


----------



## jmartel

Not much do to there but the view in Dutch Harbor is pretty nice.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Looks like pictures from Deadliest Catch.


----------



## jmartel

> ^ Looks like pictures from Deadliest Catch.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Correct. I was working on the Saga which is a long time boat on the show.


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure I am the LAST person to get a cell phone, but the old home in AL didn't have reception. So, I did't see the purpose. But, now I had to have one for school. iPhone of some flavor.



















^that's my best friend, George, helping me study the nearly 4,000 pages of text I need to ingest over the next 3 weeks. Damn, they've made up a lot of new words since I left nursing 19 years ago; like Evidence-Based Practice. huh?


----------



## bigblockyeti

You might be the last one to take the plunge in getting a cell phone, but I bet mine's the oldest. It's a pull start model!


----------



## Mosquito

I'd say I'm laughing at the flip phone, but then again I'm still using my Windows phone, so not sure that's any further ahead lol

Got the overarm router all finished up yesterday, after picking the bearings up on Friday. I may, at some point, redo the electrical with new cords, but it looked fine when I checked it, so leaving it for now. Also might make some new boards for the fence, or switch to a different fence I had gotten for my Duro overarm router


----------



## Tim457

George looks suitably unimpressed with your phone.

Nice quick work on the router. I'm going to have to look up a video on that, I don't think I'd seen one before.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty cool Jmart. You should def bite the head off a herring for luck.

Started cleaning up the 735 planer. Oof. She took a beatin. Missing cutterhead bolts. One snapped off. Chain caked with dust.


----------



## JayT

Geez, I don't feel so bad now with my Samsung G5 phone.

Loving that pin router, Mos, can't wait to see a YouTube of it in action.


----------



## jmartel

Stef,

It might be worth checking on the chain tensioner to make sure it's not bent at all if you are already going to be taking it partially apart. That's what went wrong on mine.


----------



## chrisstef

I was lookin at it last night actually. It looked like its in good shape. I gave a full cycle up and down. Chains a little loose so ill prob snug it up a lil. How much play you got it in yours?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pics Jmart, my wife loves that show.

I wanted to get a jitterbug phone when we were shopping for new ones, but the wife said no. Ended up with an iPhone which I basically just use as a phone.

I don't have a clue on how your router works Mos. Guess I'll have to do some research.

Hope no one was in the way of those missing bolts Stef.


----------



## jmartel

> I was lookin at it last night actually. It looked like its in good shape. I gave a full cycle up and down. Chains a little loose so ill prob snug it up a lil. How much play you got it in yours?
> 
> - chrisstef


Not much play at all. When I bent it back and installed it I tightened the chain as much as I could while screwing in the bolts.

Duck, I haven't watched the show since like the first 2 seasons, but I got back and watched some clips of the captain I was working with to have a good laugh.


----------



## OleGrump

Looking at the photos of the cat next to computer I was reminded of the piano piece "Kitten on the keys". I guess most of the folks on this thread are too young, or there woulda already been some crack made about it. I guess no more old time good pianists around anymore. It's all synthetic "music" nowadays….

I still have a flip phone. I get flack about it from people with "smart" phones. I always ask them "If that thing is so damned smart, how come it takes 20 minutes to find a picture you just took 10 minutes ago…..???


----------



## Mosquito

Duck, basically the router is held in place, and the table has a foot lever that raises it into the router for pluge cuts, and there's a set of pins that can go in the table to use the thing for pattern routing


----------



## chrisstef

Front feed roller got a couple good steps in it. Gonna have to yank it. Sweet.


----------



## theoldfart

Waiting for PG&E to cut power from midnight to mid day Thursday. It sucks. If there is any equipment damage it could be out for five days. Isn't privatization great?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Why in the heck are the cutting power? If they don't have the competency and infrastructure to maintain their equipment without killing the power, they'll never be able to operate outside of CA, OR, WA, CT & NY.


----------



## DLK

But Kevin, you should have no worries, because this fits into you mission to go "tailless". 

*bigblockyeti* Reading the news I see that:

Pacific Gas and Electric Co. began shutting off power to parts of California before dawn Wednesday in its biggest preemptive action to avert another destructive wildfire like those which took dozens of lives and destroyed thousands of homes over the past two years.

Of the Bay Area's nine counties, all but San Francisco was to be hit by the mass outage intended to stop trees from crashing into Pacific Gas and Electric Co. lines when fast, dry winds blow in after several months without sustained rainfall. Across the state, 34 counties will be affected, some starting in the early morning and others not until noon or later on Wednesday.

so I don't think this means they don't have the competency and infrastructure to maintain their equipment without killing the power. They are trying to save lives.


----------



## terryR

damn, no power to make morning coffee? that's a tough pill to swallow. 
Get a small generator; or portable battery back-up.


----------



## JayT

Kevin, sounds like its time to take a vacation for a few days and visit someone out of state.


----------



## terryR

I want something like this for camping soon,










just make sure it can handle the wattage of a coffee maker.


----------



## jmartel

I really need a generator. Last year we had a few storms knock out power. Fine for me and the missus to get a bit cold, but really shouldn't let the kid deal with 40 deg inside temps.


----------



## MSquared

Wood Burning Stove … Great heat output, obviously. Plus, you can cook 'on' it and 'in' it. Ours was a Godsend during Hurricane Sandy and other major storms before and since. And yes, a generator would have been very nice. (It's on the list!) We managed with two kids for over two weeks. I grill constantly, so that helped greatly too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A power company failing to trim the trees around high tension lines then citing safety as their excuse for turning off the power following not performing basic work falls firmly within my definition of incompetence.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Kev, I'll add it to the list…. Okay, got it down. There's reason #14,557 not to move to California.

;-) Hope it's not too much of a PITA man.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm in your camp, Yeti. And I have the wood paneling to back it up.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kinda bittersweet, had to put down my first dresser I ever made. Way too big, socks got lost for years in the top drawer, finish wasn't the greatest & only the drawers were really made well (I kept those) as the case was particle board. I've finally got a big closet in the new place and enough shelves to not really need a dresser anymore so away it goes.


----------



## theoldfart

Powers still out, no power no cell. Update later


----------



## summerfi

Greetings from the firelines at Salida, Colorado, where it is spitting snow. The meteorologist predicts temps of 5 degrees by morning with a wind chill of -15. I've moved from my small tent into my vehicle. We don't get hotel rooms on fires. Good luck with your power, Kevin. PG&E should have put their lines underground years ago.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Kev, that sucks. Sorry man.

And that REALLY sucks for you Bob :-( Those kinds of temps and you out there fighting a fire and they won't give you a warm place to sleep? Reason #14,558.


----------



## summerfi

They give us big heated tents to sleep in, but I'd rather sleep in my vehicle than share a space with other people. I have an electric heater and an extension cord.


----------



## DanKrager

Cell towers have extensive power backup, so if your phone works, it's likely the network works. Take your phone to the car for charging???

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, I assume with that kind of cold humidity is nonexistent.


----------



## summerfi

Humidity has been in the single digits at times. My lips are cracked and nose and throat are sore from the dryness.

This fire burned a mountain that has major communications sites - cell phones, internet, radio, etc. About 20 electronic devices total. The equipment is OK but the power lines are down, so they are on propane generator backup. Getting to them by a very poor road through the fire is too dangerous. They tried once, and big boulders were zipping past their vehicles. So they are having to fly fuel in every few days. It will be many weeks before the burned power poles can be replaced.


----------



## chrisstef

Stay safe Bob. Youre a tougher man than I.


----------



## HokieKen

> Stay safe Bob. Youre a tougher man than I.
> 
> - chrisstef


+1!

And I have to say, I'm with you Bob. I'd probably prefer to sleep in my truck rather than in a big tent with a bunch of fellas who snore and fart all night. I snore silently and my farts smell like roses.


----------



## DLK

Kev and Bob, take good care of yourselves.


----------



## summerfi

It got to 5 degrees on the fireline last night, but supposedly only to 20 degrees in camp. We had a pool going. I guessed 15 degrees and lost. It may have been rigged. The heater worked great in my vehicle though. I slept well.


----------



## theoldfart

power just came back. emptying refrigerator. not a fun time but i think Bob has worse, stay warm buddy!


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome back Kev. I'm sure the power co will reimburse you for any food that spoiled. Ha.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, we had to do the same drill at the cabin after the power was out for a couple days from the tornado, never fun


----------



## jmartel

One trick that I've seen is to have an ice tray or something in the freezer and put a coin on top of the ice. If you open it after a power outage and the coin is inside, toss everything. If not, it's still good. Not that it applies in this situation after a few days, though.


----------



## theoldfart

I don't want a reimbursement from PG&E, would rather they get restructured as a public utility with the goal of hardening up the grid. Focus on users and not on dividends and executive bonuses.


----------



## HokieKen

That's just silly Kevin. Why would they want to please their hostages… I mean customers?


----------



## theoldfart

^ pretty much


----------



## bigblockyeti

I rented a toy for this weekend.









I forgot how fun these things are and this one's fancy with A/C. It's also over 8000lbs. so it pushes like a a dozer even through a 1 year compacted dirt mound.









This is way, way, way better than using a tiller, shovel & wheelbarrow! I think I need to buy one.


----------



## HokieKen

Of course you need to buy one Yeti!


----------



## OleGrump

Hell, everyone NEEDS to buy one of those! (especially those of us anywhere over 50) At least they should put one on their list for Santa.


----------



## bigblockyeti

They're pricey brand new but can be reasonable on the used market. The other problem is a $50K+ truck and a $3500 trailer that would need to go with it.


----------



## OleGrump

Of course my tongue was thrust far into my cheek when posting that comment….. 8^)


----------



## terryR

So. RN re-fresher course is about 2/3 of the way completed. Serious stress. I remember nursing school being the same when I was 17. I'm fairly certain I'll pass; don't know why they have to make it so stressful? I guess to see if one can sink or swim in a hospital environment?

10 members in the class; I've been out of the field longer than anyone. Or maybe out in a field longer than anyone? But, luckily, my memory isn't as damaged as I was afraid of.

Time to start breaking some more rocks…


----------



## bigblockyeti

The best way to end a drought and really bring the rain is to rent something expensive that needs dry weather to be able to get done what needs to get done.


----------



## jmartel

Good luck, Terry. Just think of the payoff at the end and it will be worth it.

Yeti, I want to rent one of those and drive through my shop with it. But I don't have the funds to replace said shop so that will have to wait.

Went out for a dive last night. Lumpsuckers are back, but tiny. This one was only about 3/4" long.


----------



## Brit

> The best way to end a drought and really bring the rain is to rent something expensive that needs dry weather to be able to get done what needs to get done.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Too much rain here. I've got plasterers turning up tomorrow to start rendering the walls in my sunken garden and there is no sign of the rain stopping. Grrr! Guess I'll be making lots of tea.


----------



## DanKrager

Bench upgrades. Retractable crochet and combination dog shelf sticking board. Notice large screw stop. Keep in mind this bench is adjustable height. 









DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a little jealous of that pattern maker's vise peeking out in front there Dan! Pretty slick additions you've added there too


----------



## terryR

very nice bench work, Dan!


----------



## DLK

*Dan* thats an interesting upgrade. I am also jealous of the pattern makes vise. But I want this one.










See this video and this advertisement.

I'll never get but I want it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, the skid steer is home and fortunately I was able to run out my allotted time on Monday as they weren't able to pick it up until this morning. That was the good news, the bad news is I poured fuel into it until I heard it gurgling in the filler neck and the gauge read full, they called and said it was only 3/4 full and I owed them $32. More good news, after explaining to them how I filled it and what the gauge read, they waived it and asked me to make sure it's full next time, good marketing on their part as I'm highly inclined to do business with them again. Here's what it looked like before.

















Notice the second, larger pile to the right of the one I was working on by hand.

Here's what it looked like after.









Now I have to drag, fertilize and seed sooner than later if I don't want everything washing down toward the creek. Sometimes you own the land and sometimes the land owns you!


----------



## OleGrump

Dan,
Very cool and well planned upgrades. LOVE THEM. Ya done GREAT work there.

Yeah, I'm jealous of the pattern makers vise, too, but I've got about as much chance of getting one as I do of getting a hot tub date with the Swedish Bikini Team. Glad you are able to have it and are able to put it to good use.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Grump, read yer mail.

DanK


----------



## Brit

Nice work Yeti. I bet that was a lot of fun.

Loving the updates Dan.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to work around….









Issues so that a bunch of pins will show up..









To dovetail the bottom of a case…









To where a bad corner…









Will disappear…









Once I rebate for the back panel….


----------



## terryR

That looks like a pretty piece of Walnut; lots of character.
Any finish will make it all stand out.


----------



## Brit

This where the garden is at the moment. It has been raining for the last two weeks, but it looks like next week will be dry so the walls will hopefully get rendered. We have an electrician coming early in November to do first fix electrics. (lighting/power, etc.) and then I can back fill around the walls to some extent.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that looks fantastic Andy! That should be quite the comfortable place for you to drag out your Workmate and sharpen some saws ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Whens the opening day BBQ? Gotta book some flights.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, ok, ramparts are in place. What about the parapets?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like things are moving along well with the garden build. Hopefully the rain cooperates with your plans, it's trying not too with mine but this weekend I've got my fingers crossed as I still need to pick up rocks, drag the surface, seed and spread straw. It looks like I might get a little done tomorrow morning but rain is virtually guaranteed in the afternoon based on the current forecast.


----------



## DanKrager

Man! That's a LOT of work Brit. But it sure looks good!

DanK


----------



## summerfi

Sitting in the Colorado Springs airport waiting for my flight home after 17 days on the Decker Fire. I decided last Spring that this would be my last year, so this is likely my last fire. I'll miss all the good friends I've made during 51 years of wildland firefighting.


----------



## HokieKen

Kudos to you Bob and thank you for your service! I'd say you've definitely earned your retirement.

"Nah, I'm gonna skip the game today fellas. It's just UNC and I've got too much to do at home". I'm a little sad I missed that one…


----------



## CL810

Ditto!!



> Kudos to you Bob and thank you for your service! I'd say you've definitely earned your retirement.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## theoldfart

Lotta friends here Bob, glad this last one went safely. Time to come up with another endeavor to take up your time, maybe a hobby? 

Congrats on retirement and thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## terryR

Fighting fires and sleeping in a tent sounds like hard work to me! More congrats on making it to retirement, Bob.

Passed my Nursing tests; now for 160 hours of clinical work; hopefully just 10 miles away at the local hospital where I worked as a student back in the 80's.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin - A hobby…hmmm…that's not a bad idea. I'll give it some thought. 

Congrats, Terry, on passing the test. We had no doubts.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, that's good news. Congrats now get to work!


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Terry!

Quite the service you've provided, Bob. Retire from it proud. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Terry!
Congrats on the retirement Bob!
Nice work Andy and Yeti!


----------



## Barny35

> As an ever evolving thread ive come to realize that our shops aren't just related to our woodworking arenas but can be found outside, at the kitchen table, or on top of a couple of saw horses buried in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Our projects might not only be made of wood but concrete, grout, paint (yea i said it), and caulk too.
> 
> Show off what you been working on around the house, in the shop or out in the yard. Feel free to crack distasteful jokes, poke fun at your buddies or make new ones. There's really no topic here , so rant and rave away like stark raving lunatic.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## Barny35

I have sure been engaged in a lot of outdoors and indoors house projects in the past year. More than I cared to but should now get some more shop time . Will try to follow up with some photos .


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Terry. Guess this means you'll have more time to make and sharpen saws, Bob?

Had a busy week here. The guys building next door came over and graded out the yard so I can get the lawnmower up and down, and eventually the car with a trailer to the shop.










Walls are going up on the house next door. Going to be fully Passivhouse certified when it's done apparently.










And the view from our firepit









And we are back up to 2 cats. He was even born the day after my daughter, so it worked out well


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cool cat Jmart.
Congratulations Terry.
Thanks for your service Bob. Enjoy your well deserved retirement.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys!

Big storm here on saturday night; we had a large limb of a Pecan tree fall and poke a 14" diameter hole in the old roof. sucks. Hoping to get a professional team out today to fix the problem since the pitch is very steep.


----------



## HokieKen

Way to go on the tests TR! Too bad about the roof. If it was a large limb, Pecan makes nice hammer/hatchet handles though ;-)

Yard's lookin' nice Jmart!


----------



## JayT

Congrats on passing, TR, sorry to hear about the roof.

51 years is a well earned retirement, Bob.

And . . . .I hate air travel. That is all, carry on.


----------



## 489tad

Enjoy your retirement Bob, you earned it. 
Congrats Terry. 
Cool JCat.


----------



## DLK

Yikes *Terry*, you certainly have had troubles, but congratulations on passing.
At least *Ken* put a positive spin on it LOL.
Happy retirement *Bob*, I'm done in 253 days.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm done in 59 days. Well, 59 working days, that is.


----------



## rad457

Congrtas Bob, maybe some time to make that Doussie handle? 
Dec. 9th will be 7 years since I had to get up and go to a JOB. (paying)


----------



## bandit571

Retired May 15, 2015…when I hit 62…..Retired from Uncle Sam when I hit 60….don't miss either jobs…


----------



## terryR

yep, I'm saving the pecan limb. Biggest part is only 4-5" in diameter, but it can always be turned into something. Hopefully the upcoming weather will be cool, and I can finish setting up my lil shop.

59 days will fly by, Smitty!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, good news on the retirement. You should travel. Think northern CA!


----------



## HokieKen

I only have about 6500 +/- working days then I'm gonna retire too… Damn.

Congrats Smitty, awesome news bud. If you get bored, just hollar. I have lots of projects I don't have time for ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, It'll be here Soon! But some days, not soon enough…


----------



## jmartel

> I only have about 6500 +/- working days then I m gonna retire too… Damn.
> 
> - HokieKen


If it makes you feel any better, I've got 34ish years until retirement.

Congrats Smitty. End of the year?


----------



## HokieKen

> I only have about 6500 +/- working days then I m gonna retire too… Damn.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> *If it makes you feel any better, I ve got 34ish years until retirement. *
> 
> Congrats Smitty. End of the year?
> 
> - jmartel


Nope. Just makes me feel too old to be young and too young to be close to retirement ;-)


----------



## TerryDowning

What Kenny said


----------



## summerfi

Don't wish your lives away. Getting old ain't all it's cracked up to be.

I'll admit, though, that retirement is so nice I did it twice. Once in 2007 for my real job and once in 2019 for my play fire job.


----------



## DLK

But be aware it is better to get old, than the alternative.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

15 January, jworkingman.

Maybe I'll go back to doing something in a year or two, I don't know. But I need to do this in the meantime.


----------



## DanKrager

Well, Smithy-retired, maybe I can catch you at home when I visit Kunz sometime!

Latest bench mod. The mechanism is Hovarter and boy is it slick. Wish I had done this years ago, but then I wasn't depending on hand tooling so much


















It's going to be awhile before I replace the Emmert with a leg vise like Kiefer designed. I have another Hovarter mechanism waiting in the wings for it.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dan! I have this bad boy waiting to replace my leg vise screw


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice. I had planned on my next bench having Hovarter hardware


----------



## theoldfart

Doing the airport thing in St Louis









I'll wave to you Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hi Kevin!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Wow, you look small from up here!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, I have lost a bit of weight. So there's that….


----------



## theoldfart

Back in western Mass. Powers out at home and Smitty's shrinking. Big fire in Sonoma and another big wind event coming this weekend.

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## jmartel

Wife and kid both have colds right now, which is fun. Gotta try and get some painting done this weekend before it gets too cold and I have to wait until spring.

I need to lose weight. Been going up and down too much over the last few years.


----------



## HokieKen

That just means you should pick one trajectory and stick with it #Jonthescale. I picked and upward trajectory about 5 years ago. Seems to be working out so far ;-)

I have probably the nastiest cold I've ever had. Actually went to the doctor this morning because someone put a pneumonia scare into me. Just and upper respiratory infection though. Tis the season…

SWMBO says I'm taking the grandkids to Tweetsie Railroad this weekend. Should be fun and the leaves are hitting their stride so we're leaving work early tomorrow so we can enjoy them on the drive instead of driving in the dark. Will be (sorta) in Todd's neck of the woods but not close enough for a play date :-(


----------



## bandit571

Might need a pair of extra hands, later…..have a glue up to do..









Through dovetails…..dados….add a plywood back….there will be cussing involved….


----------



## ToddJB

Never too far for a playdate, Kenny.

Do you think this weekend or next will be the peak of color?


----------



## jmartel

> That just means you should pick one trajectory and stick with it #Jonthescale. I picked and upward trajectory about 5 years ago. Seems to be working out so far ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


After my daughter was born in Norway, I basically didn't eat until we got back to the US and had to walk everywhere. Lost like 15lb that way. Now we're back in the land of gluttony so I've gained most of that back.


----------



## HokieKen

> Never too far for a playdate, Kenny.
> 
> Do you think this weekend or next will be the peak of color?
> 
> - ToddJB


Probably the middle of next week around here Todd. I was down around Charlotte last weekend and based on the colors I'd say you're lagging us by a bit. So I'd guess probably closer to next weekend than this weekend in your area. Should be pretty both weekends though )


----------



## HokieKen

> After my daughter was born in Norway, I basically didn t eat until we got back to the US and had to walk everywhere. Lost like 15lb that way. Now we re back in the land of gluttony so I ve gained most of that back.
> 
> - jmartel


Just going from working in the shop to sitting at a desk a lot of the time made maintaining weight a much bigger issue for me than it had ever been before. It's amazing the amount of exercise you can get (or lack) just in everyday life and not ever realize it.


----------



## terryR

Also at the doctor today; Cannot believe it, but I'm up to 227 pounds. Lifetime high.


----------



## 489tad

What's new? My son borrowed my truck. Someone cut in front of another he couldn't stop in time. Still coughing from two weeks ago. Fat. Things that worked yesterday at work will not work today. Nothing new.


----------



## 489tad

Question. Are we iPhone still turning the phone sideways? I rotated the one above and it's sideways. Another thing to add to the list.


----------



## bandit571

Try "Landscape" for the photos from a phone?

Lets see..5'11", 243 pounds, can't run, can't catch a football…...sounds like a typical NFL Fullback….instead of…









Me.

Cussing was the order of the day, today…but..









I got it glued up, anyway…Cabinet to hold my DVD collection…need to build a base, and a door..yet..


----------



## chrisstef

What up snitches. No woodworking to speak of. Works been nuts. Since May. Might be buyin a travel trailer. Also been fattening. Retirement .. hell yes. Almost uconn season. Just Past peak season here.










Boo boo creepin around the hood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember going to Tweetsie Railroad a long, long time ago (like almost 30 years ago), I think it was fun? Went to Bryson City and rode on the Great Smoky Mountain Railroad three weeks ago and the kids enjoyed it, I felt like a referee after the first hour or so, it was cool being pulled by a steam engine but we were too far back to get the steam experience but we might try that next time.

I too have been on an upward scaling trend, as I age I can still loose weight but it's much slower and gaining it seems much faster. Visiting the inlaws in OH never helps, my MIL cooks to feed an army and I have little self control. Heading outside and getting more exercise has always been my weight loss plan, eating less doesn't sound too appealing.

Stef, sounds like it's time for a bear rug! Shoot'em in the head so it doesn't mess up the pelt.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a little big to be Boo Boo there Steph. Those guys are getting MUCH more common in developed areas around here in recent years. When I was a kid, a bear in someone's yard was unheard of. Now my Mom carries a cowbell to let them know she's coming when she goes outside after dark because they're so common in her neighborhood. They're cool animals but they're getting a bit too domesticated for my tastes…

I've never been to Tweetsie Yeti but it should be a good time. We road a train pulled by a steam engine up through the Yukon on our honeymoon. The steam loco was super cool. But, going from sunny and green grass and flowers in the 50's where we boarded to 20' snow drifts, blowing snow and temps near zero at the top in the span of an hour or so was definitely an awe-inspiring experience. Hearing about all the people who made the same trip in the same conditions but on foot in search of gold back in the late 1800s was really humbling too. Made me realize what a pu$$* I am…


----------



## jmartel

> Might be buyin a travel trailer.
> - chrisstef


What are you going to pick up? Another one of those little fiberglass ones that I rented a year ago popped up on the market for cheap but I don't have the money right now, unfortunately. Figures.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Now my Mom carries a cowbell to let them know she s coming when she goes outside after dark because they re so common in her neighborhood. They re cool animals but they re getting a bit too domesticated for my tastes…
> 
> - HokieKen


As a large omnivore always in search of food myself, you might want to get mom something different to scare the bears away. When I hear a cow bell, I'm more likely to salivate than run away.


----------



## woodcox

Dogs are good for da bears. Lions too. Trailer is a lot of effort but I think you would like it.

Shop furniture. Fixing this wonky glue up maybe five years later. It never flattened out with a ton of junk pulled on over the years. Also, funky pulls but I like them with an ugly but nice center pull out shelf. There is another center half shelf just out of sight. 









Your hobby jobis a remarkable one, Bob. Countless thank you for it.

Dan, that will pop right out.

I'm shrinking with age.


----------



## chrisstef

Not sure yet jmart. Weve got the layout n length pegged but not a brand. Rear double bunk front murphy bed. No slide. Its between fiberglass and tin really. Couple g's difference. 4100# range. Im not fully committed yet but wife seems to be. Ya know.

Kenny - i agree. I took the pic from my car as i was heading out. I never seen one anywhere near that close nor in this neighborhood. Theres been a lot of talk about opening up a hunt on bears. I think its imminent.


----------



## bigblockyeti

When I was shopping for a camper I wanted the smallest single axle toy hauler that would sleep 5, that criteria alone greatly limits what's available. Frontal area is a big consideration too if not pulling with a stout 1/2 ton truck. I was hoping to get something that could be pulled with the minivan which would ideally need to be under 3000lbs. and with as little frontal area as possible. Keep an eye on resale too, some might be worth 50% of new sale price in as little as 12 months.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya yeti. My jeep, with the hemi in it, is good for 7200 lbs but at 115k miles im not banking on it being around that much longer. I figure the lifespan of an ultralite camper is about 7 years. 7 years would put Nathan at 14 and right around the age where he wont wanna kick it with mom n dad any more. Cost per year amounts to about $2500. Likely less than a week long beach vacation every summer.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe one of the "Minis" sold by Airstream?


----------



## bigblockyeti

With a HEMI, you'll likely run out of tow vehicle before you run out of power to pull a camper. My older boys are 7 & 8 and they're still cool with tent camping, I'll take that while I can vs. what may be an impending camper purchase for me.

If the weather cooperates, I'm hauling home as much of this walnut that I can next Tuesday as the last score from my grandma's former golf course. My little utility trailer certainly won't be able to haul all of it but I'll get what I can and stash the balance to retrieve closer to thanksgiving.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, that's a big boy Yeti! Nice get on that one 

Stef, we've had bear seasons here as long as I can remember and the populations stay pretty stable. They're just getting lazy IMO and going for the easy trash cans instead spending energy foraging. Just a natural evolutionary step IMO. We started "urban archery" season for deer several years back to specifically control the populations in residential areas. Might come to something similar with bear. Although maybe shooting a bear with an arrow in the suburbs so it runs around pissed off may not be as good of an idea…


----------



## bigblockyeti

In northern ohio when the herd needed to be culled, the DNR called in professional sharp shooters. They didn't miss and they always shot the deer in the head so they didn't run off into traffic or bleed to death in someone's flower garden. They even tried edible birth control scattered through several parks for the does but it didn't work and the deer still managed to bang their way to a surplus population every year they tried it.


----------



## HokieKen

Isn't Ohio a shotgun-only state? VA populations would go out of control too if we were ham-stringed like that…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yes, it is except for black powder, maybe pistols (can't remember) but the sharp shooters had special permission to use proper centerfire rifle cartridges, not just expensive short range sabots through a rifled shotgun barrel. Here in SC we're allow proper ammo and coyote, armadillo & feral pigs are always in season. I think you can spot light pigs at night if you're so inclined.


----------



## HokieKen

We don't have pigs or armadillo up here but coyote are always in season by any means desired. Night vision scopes and a chicken hung out in the middle of a field is the preferred method. And a great deal of fun )


----------



## summerfi

We live with bears here in Montana, both black and grizzly. Sanitation is the key to coexistence. Bear resistant garbage containers or keep your garbage inside. Secure livestock feed. Electric fences around small livestock like chickens. Pick up fallen fruit. No birdfeeders. No feeding pets on the porch. You have to be meticulous. It's a huge public education and enforcement issue. A fed bear is a dead bear. A human-food conditioned bear is a dangerous bear.


----------



## HokieKen

Coincidentally, my mom just sent me a picture of what she found in her back yard this morning…


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Sorry about that, I was lost.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Yeti. I told her to put some Charmin out there tonight.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm a little worried, the "sawyer" I dropped 4 cedar logs off at, I had to call to make sure he understood my instructions and he thought @ was 6 circled, he also told me "you know 5/4" is under 1". I'm really hoping I didn't waste a bunch of time harvesting those logs only to be cut wrong. This is the same guy I hope to take the walnut to, that ain't happening if he can't pull of 3rd grade fractions.


----------



## chrisstef

Fuggin lol yeti.


----------



## HokieKen

There must have been a pencil smudge and he read it as (5/4)^-1 Yeti. Common misunderstanding. I'm sure it's fine.

I remember getting my truck inspected years ago and the mechanic said my brake pads barely passed. I asked what they had to be and he said 4/32. I said "really, they only need 1/8" to pass inspection?" He said "nope, if you only had 1/8 I would have failed them. You have to have 4/32."

Maths is hard I guess…


----------



## 489tad

And the fun begins. Beats a giant pile of bear skat.


----------



## HokieKen

Snow already Dan? I love the south…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, the sawyer did ok, he was loading the first log on the mill when I got there and he asked me 1" or 1 1/2"


> ?


 I told him 1" to avoid those pesky fractions. His mill was an older Hudson forest boss 36" and looked super sketch but it got the job done.


----------



## summerfi

Berrrrrrr!!


----------



## HokieKen

Some nice lookin' slabs Yeti! Good call upping the thickness from 5/4 to an inch.


----------



## HokieKen

Jiminy cricket Bob! I love the south…


----------



## jmartel

Mmmm, wood bacon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I haven't seen any bear evidence around here but I did see coyote poo a few times at my property. I'd rather deal with a plethora of predators than snow!


----------



## summerfi

No worries, Kenny. It's a dry cold.


----------



## jmartel

Was a 31 deg ride in to work this morning. A bit brisk.

We have coyotes that run through our yard and there's usually a bear or two roaming around the island, but I haven't seen them. Mostly we get eagles that take people's chickens.


----------



## HokieKen

> I haven t seen any bear evidence around here but I did see coyote poo a few times at my property. I d rather deal with a plethora of predators than snow!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1 I'll take bear crap over the white stuff. It smells worse but it's easier to shovel.


----------



## bandit571

50s and Rain all the live long day, today..

Isn't Snow a 4 letter word?


----------



## Mosquito

Somehow dealing with 38 of those 'yard waste' brown bags full of leaves you raked up 2 days ago when it's only 30 degrees seems stupid lol Not a fan of these below average temps of late.


----------



## terryR

still low 70's in the deep South; but today's the last day of that.

Gotta admit, I'm not a fan of raking leaves. yuck.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep we're supposed to be in the 70's today too. But rain all day and night. So trick/treat is postponed until Saturday. Grrrrrr. Leave my weekend alone!


----------



## JayT

15 degrees and a dusting of snow here this morning.


----------



## jmartel

First attempt at turning a bowl.










Ended up as more of a funnel, though. Guess I need some practice.


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, I did that once when drilling to depth, went right throught he bottom. Turned it in to a tea candle holder lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Turn a plug of contrasting wood, glue it in and call it a feature.


----------



## HokieKen

Just don't use it for soup #Jturner


----------



## jmartel

It's no big deal. I've got plenty more. This was from one of our yard trees and was a large branch rather than the trunk. I'll try again this weekend. I need to buy a scraper, though.


----------



## TerryDowning

There are no mistakes. Plenty of Lessons Learned and Design Opportunites though.


----------



## DanKrager

I have recently discovered bowl hooks. Where were they when I was growing up? It is unbelievable what they will do on an end grain bowl! Before, all I could get was dust, even with a decent bowl gouge, but these bowl hooks pull out streamers like you'd get from a cross grain bowl, or spindle. I made my own because I had the drill rod. Very easy with a mapp torch.

DanK


----------



## terryR

DanK, what sort of bowl hook do you mean? like this?










I'm still using those carbide-insert tools, and a monster scraper for finish. Makes for hours of sanding on a bowl. Hence, no bowl-production from my shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm very curious too Dan. Pics please


----------



## DanKrager

Bowl hooks are a predecessor to the termite tool Terry shows. I could never bring myself to spend the very spendy dollars to get a termite tool, particularly not knowing just how it would perform differently than a bowl gouge.

So, since mine are so crude and not picture worthy, I'm sending from a source hate, but it shows the gamut.

This video the best I've found for showing it in use. Lots of videos using it on a spring pole lathe where it is an essential tool. There are slightly different forms used for end grain (interior) and exterior forming, Ive learned.

Mikey likes it!

DanK


----------



## terryR

Damn, those look scary for anything over 3" in diameter.

I got the termite tool cheap; hate it. I don't have the skills to keep it from catching all the time.


----------



## DLK

So a bowl hooks is just a hook knife with a long handle?


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, TR, that bothered me too, looking closely at the closeup pictures of the termite. There is no bevel on the outside that can be seen and that is VERY necessary to prevent the catch. I've noticed that the tool, even with bevel on outside, will catch unless the cutting edge is turned more than 45° to the line of travel behind the blade. Then it's as smooth as silk and reliable. Like any other tool on a lathe, you have to be on top of it, finessing the "feel" to keep it consistent.

I think the bowl hook is beefier than a hook knife. I know mine is. I didn't want it to flex.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

I felt great yesterday, I think I have diabetes today.


----------



## jmartel

> I felt great yesterday, I think I have diabetes today.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Tomorrow you might lose a foot.

Picked up a round nosed scraper today. Gonna try making a non-funnel bowl again this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Cardio Work out, today…









Pushing a #5-1/2 jack plane around…can get to be work..









Got one face almost done…and that was it, for the day..


----------



## HokieKen

Can I just say that "targeting" is a bull******************** call when it's not intentional and roughing the passer should automatically be a reviewed call. Also Notre Dame sucks.

That's all.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna be tender for a few days kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Stef. Didn't really matter, win or loose winning the rest of our games seals the conference for us. Was still a bitter pill to swallow playing a ranked ND in South Bend though. I'll never be able to truly love my metal lathe again.


----------



## jmartel

Attempt #2 worked out much better. Also had bought a vari-grind jig before this rather than trying to freehand a 40/40 grind. Maple that I got last year from someone taking a tree down, some mild spalting. Still green so it's already warped a bit.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks nice Jmart!


----------



## Mosquito

embrace the warp, it makes the bowls more fun 

I started with a verigrind, and went to freehand 40/40 this year. Not sure which I prefer yet.

I turned a bowl last night that made me think of you, since I went right through the bottom (well, technically some tearout went through the bottom lol). Working on feature-izing it lol


----------



## jmartel

Now the problem is that I can't make a bowl that's all that much bigger on my lathe. At least not with the tool rest support underneath it. I can do outboard turning on mine but it's a bit of a pain with where the lathe currently is in the shop. And I'd have to rig up a new tool rest.


----------



## terryR

very nice, JSpalt; a pleasing shape.

You turning stuff wet to about an inch thick, and letting 'em dry 6 months?


----------



## jmartel

This was a completely green turning. Just wanted to try it out before I spent a bunch of time waiting for it to dry. I might do another one or two wet before I start devoting space to drying bowl blanks. I've got some maple burl and a piece of crotch cherry that I will definitely do the proper way with.


----------



## Mosquito

I turn wet to finished, and let it do its thing. More interesting that way, and I'm not that patient lol

Yeah JNeedMoreSwing, that's why I jumped on the old Nova that I saw come up on CL earlier this year lol

How are you turning your bowls? Between centers until you chuck up? Wormscrew then chuck? Faceplate then chuck? Wondering if there's another configuration you could put the tool rest in that would help clear it from under the swing the blank needs


----------



## jmartel

These two have been wormscrew plus live center, so, between centers. Mostly because I wasn't sure how this was going to go with me not knowing how to do anything. Once I got it mostly rounded/balanced then I pulled the livecenter away. For the inside I have a Nova chuck.

Next one I'll probably try and move the banjo out of the way and see if I can get a larger bowl on. I should be able to swing 12" theoretically, so 10-11" for real without that in the way.

I also need to clean up my tool rest and wax the bed. Lots of little things to be tuned up, including every other tool in the shop too. Trying to convince jwife that I need a chainsaw to get more wood.


----------



## Mosquito

I've had more fun turning free wood from logs than I have store bought blanks, that's for sure. Still no chainsaw yet though


----------



## jmartel

I got 6 maple logs and some burls last year, and then when the neighbors had to trim up one of our trees, I took a bunch of the big branch wood off that (which was the first funnel made). I have a cherry log as well that should have some crotch feathering in it.

The branch wood I need to make into a bowl or two to give to the neighbors when they move in.


----------



## DanKrager

With notable success, I sometimes use a router driven dovetail bit guided by a base collar riding a template secured to a bowl blank, end or cross grain. Using that setup, I prepare a recess to sink the chuck into. With that done, one can turn the whole bowl without re-chucking if the "bottom" was flat enough to begin with. If not, then let that recess be at the top of the bowl, turn the outside with a foot for the chuck and turn it around to do the inside. This works fine on smaller bowls, say less than 8", but pushes the limit of what the chuck can hold with an internal grip on larger stuff. A Longworth chuck helps finish the bottom of bowls if light touchup is needed.

Jturner, you may find the spalted bowls turn very differently dry than green. They are very crumbly. I've not had good success with scrapers, carbide or burnished steel. A sheer cut is the only thing that I can count on. Super glue will be your friend if you apply it before turning a "pre-sized" bowl if the sheer cut isn't practical yet.

DanK


----------



## terryR

+1 to spalted, dry chunks being a challenge.

This Bradford Pear was solid on 1/2 and spalted on the other; constantly out of balance.










no CA, so I just mixed 5 min epoxy and slathered it on heavy. After scraping and mucho sanding, it left a lovely dark finish; wish I could find a finished photo!


----------



## HokieKen

> With notable success, I sometimes use a router driven dovetail bit guided by a base collar riding a template secured to a bowl blank, end or cross grain. Using that setup, I prepare a recess to sink the chuck into….
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I have done the same by mounting the blank on a faceplate and turning the dovetailed recess into it. It definitely simplifies the process not to have to re-chuck 1/2 way through.

+2 on dry, spalted wood being a total a-hole. I bet I ended up with 6 hours of filling holes, gluing cracks and turning on this thing:


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good looking bowl TR even without the finish  I have quite a bit of Bradford Pear and it turns like a dream. It's still not completely dry and none of it's spalted though…


----------



## jmartel

It's time to start thinking about Christmas gifts already. At least I need to start knocking them out since I don't get a ton of time with the kiddo. Probably keep it simple this year with some cutting boards, maybe a couple bowls, and I have the grill tools set from Rockler that I need to make for my Dad.

Still need to finish making the rattle for my daughter now that she's old enough to play with stuff. Can't believe she'll be 6 months next week. Time flies when you are sleep deprived.


----------



## HokieKen

I ordered a ton of supplies last week for flashlights, grill tools and salt and pepper mills to turn and some blade steel to make a few knives for Christmas. It's ridiculous that it's almost here already…


----------



## Brit

Not to feel left out, I turned a plate tonight. I rotated it 180 degrees so it was less distance to shovel the fish fingers down my gob. )

On another note, we had some strong winds on Saturday and the coax cable connecting my roof aerial to the splitter in my loft broke in two, so now I've got to get up on the roof at the weekend and take the aerial down, rewire it, fit a new chimney lashing kit, feed the cable into the loft space and then crawl around in the loft to connect it up at the other end. Pain in the butt job, which I know won't go without a hitch. On the plus side, I'm looking forward to a better picture on the TV.


----------



## chrisstef

Easy up there on the roof. You better hang around long enough to see that garden get finished Andy.

Our ops manager at work decided hes going to do some timber framing. I mistakenly offered to hone an absolutely monstrous 3 3/8" Sorby slick for him. Theres an assload of metal on this thing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Everyone turning makes me want to put my crappy tube lathe back together and get it going again but I have no where to put it if I did. This weekend, this thing kicked my butt and the trunk was significantly larger and heavier than I thought. My uncle saved my bacon with his bobcat and tree grapple which turned a 3 hour loading job into a 5 minute job. We first tried to load the trunk on my trailer and the springs compressed until the frame sat down on the axle. I did bring home a nice little load though, the big trunk will have to wait.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice load.


----------



## chrisstef

Qtr saw that butt monster.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I want to slab it and pick the best two to book match for a new kitchen table. I'll have to find a mill closer as there's no way I'm hauling a trailer overloaded by ~35% @ 70mph for 2 1/2 hours down the road.


----------



## jmartel

Jealous of that Walnut.


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's more trees, just not very accessible anymore, since the golf course hasn't been mowed in almost two years now. Lots of cedar too which I already have my fill on. It's a shame I wasn't closer sooner as I could have really cleaned up and gotten a bunch of wood socked away probably for the rest of my life with some careful planning. Most of her land is going to be leveled for a huge distribution center and she's (and me so says I) been given free will to remove whatever can be taken off the property until 12/31/19. If I had more time, I'd go up and stay there for a while and cut until I could cut anymore. I really wish water oak was worth something as she has one directly behind her house that's ~55" in diameter and still over 48" at 15' high, it could make some really neat slabs.


----------



## Brit

Don't ya wish your chisels were shiny like mine?
Don't ya? Don't ya?

<a>


----------



## HokieKen

Oooooh your stones are so pretty too Andy


----------



## jmartel

Blinded by the light.

I'm at the point where I think everything I own needs to be sharpened again, kitchen knives included. I need to take like a full day to do it all.


----------



## Brit

I hear ya Jdulledge. I have so many tools that need to be restored and sharpened but I've been putting it off until I buy a new diamond stone. I'd be there for days flattening the backs of my drawknives, vintage chisels and plane irons with the diamond stones I have now because I have literally worn them out.

I was going to buy the double-sided Trend stone that Rob Cosman uses and a lot of sites stock which is 300/1000, but the other day I saw that Classic Hand Tools asked James Barry Sharpening Systems (JBS) to make a double-dided stone specifically to speed up flattening the backs of tools that are being restored. It is 180/600 which would be better for me since I only want it to quickly get the backs of my tools in the ball park and then I can remove the scratches with my other stones. Should drastically reduce the time spent.


----------



## jmartel

I think only a couple of my planes need sharpened. But every single one of my chisels is dull at the moment. At least 2 of the planes have some light surface rust though from being neglected a bit. Gets very humid/rainy in the PNW. Very similar climate to you guys across the pond.

For my initial flattening I use an Atoma 400 diamond stone. Then I have ceramic stones for the rest from ToolsFromJapan.


----------



## Brit

ToosFromJapan seemed to have ceased trading now.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Close enough for the things I do…









Oldie?


----------



## HokieKen

I leave dull tools on my bench and don't allow myself to put them away until I sharpen them. They irritate the crap out of me when I finish a project and do a "bench sweep" to clear it for the next one. I usually have a sharpening session after each project to touch up a chisel here and plane blade there. Kitchen knives are a whole different story….


----------



## jmartel

Oh man that's such a bummer about TFJ being down. That was such a great place to buy tools. I had planned on buying some pretty nice chisels from him whenever life settles down a bit.


----------



## Brit

I noticed that he has added links to the chisels on the Links page. The sites are in Japanese, but if you translate them you might be able to order direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see the merit of reducing the number of tools one owns to a manageable number for more than a couple reasons, the biggest being cost (why buy fourth or fifth or nth jack plane?), storage (clutter is an issue), and last but not least, maintenance (sharpening in particular). I'm only maybe five or so years behind Mr. Schwarz in his thinking?

Been pondering a purge of redundant tools, thinking harder about it now. None of the uniques will go, no way, but why three Stanley No. 220 block planes? Why five or six 3/8" chisels? Settle on the sets I use, and move on from the pedestrian stragglers. And don't get me started on the 75+ hand saws that are lurking about the shop. Seven or eight braces, all essentially the same size. More bits than I've counted in awhile. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Brit

Not to mention the nightmare you leave for your family after you've gone when they have to get rid of it all.


----------



## Mosquito

My problem, Smitty, is how do I define redundancy?

I've got 3x of #3-8 at minimum, but one's Keen Kutter, one's Siegley, one's Stanley… I've got a lot of #45s, but they're all different types, or colelction vs user lol


----------



## summerfi

Smitty raises some good points. Having collections of certain kinds of tools is justifiable because collecting, in and of itself, is a hobby. But having duplicates, triplicates, or quadruplicates of standard using tools is a bit silly. One could sell them off and use the funds to either upgrade your tools or buy tools you don't already have.

Andy also makes a good point about not burdening your heirs with having to dispose of all the stuff you leave behind. The difficulty is in knowing when it's time to begin thinning the herd. I'm keeping an eye out for that time, but will I recognize it when it arrives?


----------



## JayT

Talk of selling tools is depressing. Probably because I need to purge some.

On a happier note, we're getting ready to make some chili.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> But having duplicates, triplicates, or quadruplicates of standard using tools is a bit silly. One could sell them off and use the funds to either upgrade your tools or buy tools you don t already have.
> 
> - summerfi


Exactly.

And Mos, I get it. I've got three, maybe four (?!) sets of chisels, plus the stragglers. Will I sell a set or two? Not now, but the stragglers, yes please.


----------



## HokieKen

I purge my tools every 2 or 3 years. I get rid of any redundant tools and any tool I don't recall using since the last purge and that I don't have any plans to use in the immediate future. Doing it at that frequency makes it pretty manageable. I need to hurry up and use my restored vintage Atlas jointer so I don't have to get rid of it next time. If that thing wasn't so sexy, it would be gone. I just don't need a jointer I don't think.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I try to never purge tools, the more the merrier (I sort of have a problem with circular saws and routers). At one time I had three Unisaws. I've had several radial arm saws run through my hands but mostly just to see if there's a Craftsman that will hold adjustment. I spent most of my day working on restoring this, I won't be repainting it but I want it mechanically perfect.


----------



## bandit571

Busy evening?









Panel raising…









My Cardio Workout for tonight….


----------



## woodcox

Crazy talk. I don't even have a #78 yet.

Jon is ready for the brackets now. 









Nice chili Jt.

Getting good with those bandit.


----------



## Mosquito

> Crazy talk. I don't even have a #78 yet.
> - woodcox


Want one? lol


----------



## Brit

Smitty - I can justify 3 sets of chisels and some stragglers. I have a set of blue handled Irwins that I use for DIY and anything where chisels might take serious abuse. I have a set of vintage firmer chisels that are sharpened with 25 primary, 30 micro that I use for chopping joints and a set of Ashley Iles which are sharpened to 23 primary, 25 micro that I use for precision joinery (mostly paring and light chopping). I have a few vintage stragglers that I am in the process of sharpening to 17 primary, 20 micro for paring softwoods. For years I made do with the cheap Irwins for everything, but I was constantly resharpening them (manually) before I could do anything with them. Now I don't have to.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeti, that is an awesome piece of arn!


----------



## bigblockyeti

My grandpa bought it at an auction ~25 years ago and never got it set up. Grandma wouldn't let it go after he died 19 years ago because she's a hoarder so now I'm going through a lot of stuff that would have been fine had she let it go back then. That's just the tip of the iceburg, there's a basement full of crap that'll likely just get left behind, a Suburban that was worth $12000 in 02' and now worth $2K. Neglect and abuse has depreciated/destroyed over $150K in assessts that should have been liquidated a very long time ago.


----------



## putty

Interesting discussion, Duck came over on Tuesday, I told him the same thing about thinning the herd!

My shop has become un-useable, I don't have one single surface without anything on it. Any tool I want to use I have to move a bunch of tools off the top in order to use it.

I don't know where to start!!!


----------



## bandit571

#78?









Sold by Wards, made by Stanley….will put it to work later today…


----------



## HokieKen

> Crazy talk. I don't even have a #78 yet.
> 
> Jon is ready for the brackets now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chili Jt.
> 
> Getting good with those bandit.
> 
> - woodcox


What the heck is that WC? Looks way cool! )


----------



## summerfi

> My shop has become un-useable, I don t have one single surface without anything on it. Any tool I want to use I have to move a bunch of tools off the top in order to use it.
> 
> I don t know where to start!!!
> 
> - putty


Reminds me of my Dad's shop in his later years. He was a luthier and a collector of wood. He had a large shop, but there was only a little pathway through all the stuff to get to his workbench. There was stuff in there he hadn't seen in 50 years. I always wanted to clean that place out so bad. After he passed, it took Mom several years to get everything cleaned out. I know your shop isn't that bad, putty, but it shows what can happen if we don't stay on top of things.


----------



## jmartel

> What the heck is that WC? Looks way cool! )
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe a ramp for some hotwheels?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I don t know where to start!!!
> 
> - putty


I'm almost certain that's a rhetorical question, but I have a suggestion anyway: Start at the workbench, with a small project in mind. Maybe a very small side table?










Clear the space(s) needed, one by one, to do something like this. Could take a week, maybe a month. But you'd get somewhere! We're behind you!


----------



## HokieKen

> What the heck is that WC? Looks way cool! )
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Maybe a ramp for some hotwheels?
> 
> - jmartel


That's actually exactly what I was thinking


----------



## woodcox

Yeah. A fast and furious matchbox ramp. I left the start long cuz it is right at couch height. He sits with his bucket of cars and has a blast. He is already stacking stuff up to knock down with the cars.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome WC  Now how about another ramp at the bottom to launch them into his targets?


----------



## DanKrager

Right on Smitty. I'm beginning a 5 year downsizing. Power tools will go first. Then I'll consider replacing hand tools that need more fettling than I care to fuss with, e.g. a brace with stripped cone threads. Meanwhile, the workbench gets more upgrades and tills get made for user storage. No more collections for collection sake.

Now, what to do about the metal working stuff? As long as I'm on this property, a tiny 5 acre farm, I'll need them. Maybe I should just think about a big auction????

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

If any of you are inspired to actually do this housecleaning which you threaten, I advise posting any shippable tools you're disposing of here. I've bought things from LJ members several times and would happily do so again.

I'm particularly interested in the metal working stuff of which you speak Dan


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

An auction is very tempting indeed. My wife's family are all auctioneers, so is my son. I could write up the flyer, it'd be a doozy. Combine your stuff with my stuff, even better.


----------



## putty

I have started as of Today!!! I drove by a promising estate sale and didnt stop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Huzzah! (Damn, wonder what was there???)


----------



## jmartel

> An auction is very tempting indeed. My wife s family are all auctioneers, so is my son. I could write up the flyer, it d be a doozy. Combine your stuff with my stuff, even better.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'll bid $1.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Now, what to do about the metal working stuff? As long as I m on this property, a tiny 5 acre farm, I ll need them. Maybe I should just think about a big auction????
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


My Grandma had a pretty big auction for the assets of her golf course and it went quite well, some of the bigger implements went for way more money than I could have sold them for, a tractor went for $9K that should have been $5K, many other things sold for 80% of new and should have been 40-50%. I think the key is lots and lots of good pictures and advertising as much as possible for a few months prior.


----------



## bandit571

can't find the bench, right now..


----------



## theoldfart

Let's be clear, I ain't sellin' nuttin'!

It's all mine, my precious.


----------



## chrisstef

Matchbox ramp is dope woody. Nathan an i just set one up last weekend running half the length of the stairs and finished with a loop de loop at the bottom.


----------



## ToddJB

That is fancy Woody. Best I've ever done was step up a displaced down spout as a ramp. All fun and games til some needs a tetanus shot.


----------



## HokieKen

Slabbed a little White Oak this morning. Had to quit when my saw started whining and belching smoke. Grrrrr.


----------



## chrisstef

Thicky thick there kenny. Do i smell some work tops?


----------



## HokieKen

Don't know what they gonna be Stef. It's actually an inch thicker than I intended. I forgot to reset my guide…

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## terryR

lovely slab!


----------



## HokieKen

I'll throw it out here for y'all. If anyone wants a shippable chunk of white or red oak for bowls or whatever, hollar. Just cover shipping. There's more there than I'm gonna want. The rest of it will go to somebody's firewood pile…


----------



## jmartel

Big enough pieces to fill a flat rate box with just one? 12×12x5.75"? Might be interested in a couple


----------



## HokieKen

Sure Jmart. No problemo. Oriented like bowl blanks? If you want them, shoot me a PM with size so I don't forget.


----------



## ToddJB

Dumb double posting


----------



## bandit571

Heated floor? Roast the feet, nose still froze?
PIP…


----------



## ToddJB

Supposedly slabs are coming tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweetness Todd!


----------



## Brit

Well done Todd.

I've been up on the roof today hugging my chimney trying to fix a new chimney lashing kit for my TV aerial. I didn't enjoy it. 45 degrees slope with slippery tiles held on with rusty nails and covered in moss. I rigged up my climbing rope over the top of the roof and anchored it to my Jeep, so I could abseil back down. Felt a little bit safer. The light went though, so I'll have to go up there again tomorrow to finish it off.


----------



## jmartel

Good work, Todd.

Did a bit of a garage cleanup today. Still have a giant box of fasteners that needs to be sorted, but that's not going to happen in one afternoon.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! Those air tanks remind me of my diving days. Great adventures!


----------



## jmartel

Was supposed to dive today, but I apparently have a stomach bug. So probably wait until Thursday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow Todd, things are moving along swimmingly. How long before building on top of the fresh concrete can commence?


----------



## MSquared

Gut problems and diving do not make for a pleasant day!


----------



## ToddJB

7 at the soonest, they said, but I imagine it will be closer to 30.


----------



## ToddJB

Tomorrow is the perfect day for laying concrete. 64 and sunny. But the day after we got freezing temps for the next week. They want to keep everything covered in plastic for as long as possible.


----------



## bandit571

They also make a regular blanket to cover slab/wall/foundation footers….have laid out a lot of them.

14 days is usually the wait time on slabs. 21, IF you want to dry a car on it…


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, he said they're going to get it all covered up.


----------



## jmartel

You gonna go fancy and put an epoxy coating on it, Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

Doubtful.


----------



## DanKrager

You do want at least a sealer to keep it cleanable and from shedding concrete dust over the years.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Bowl of soup, with a torn up English Muffin as "crackers" for Lunch, today…..right hand is shaking too much to use a soup spoon with it….


----------



## bandit571

And, it is not just Veterans' Day…..Commonweath nations, and England have a Remembrance Day, as well…

And, wear a Red Poppy, today…..like the ones from Flanders Fields….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I started dropping dried deer cob corn in front of one of my trail cameras and so far over the past week I've seen four distinct bucks (one with a monster rack and a huge neck) and between 3 & 5 different does. A couple of them look incredibly tasty!


----------



## HokieKen

The buck thinks they look tasty too Yeti. That's why his neck is so big ;-)

So my chainsaw ate a fart when I was milling last Saturday. A crankshaft bearing bit the dust and the shaft flopped about and tore up the crankshaft and pieces of metal got sucked into the cylinder and wrecked that too. So it's basically a total loss. Rather than write it off immediately, I discovered this Chinese company that makes kit saws. Several reviews state that the power in the saws is there but they fall short of the saws they're clones of when it comes to weight and ergonomics. So I found a cloned engine for my saw and got it and a new clutch and chain sprocket for $100 shipped. It's about $450 for OEM parts. Not spending that on this saw but $100 I can close my eyes and swallow.

Anybody heard of these kit saws or have any experience with them?


----------



## 489tad

> You gonna go fancy and put an epoxy coating on it, Todd?
> 
> - jmartel


Lumberjocks logo


----------



## bigblockyeti

I saw those FarmerTec kits too, many reviews on YouTube indicate you can get a pretty nice saw if you can deal with having to futz around with some of the parts as it's going together. You can end up with the equivalent of an MS660 for around $300 instead of over $1000 or an 070 for just a little more. If they had a knockoff 090G for under $400, I'm not sure I could resist.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Yeti. If this engine impresses me, I'm seriously considering building up one of the 070 clone kits just to dedicate to the mill. The weight and ergonomics are a lot less of an issue there than they are when felling or cutting rounds. A 92cc saw for ~$400 is definitely tempting.


----------



## jmartel

Might have to check those saws out.

Went out to Olympic National Park for the day on Wednesday. Were the only ones on the trail which was nice.










Did a big round of sharpening. No more arm hair on my left arm, which means they are all good to go for now.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice #Jhone. I started some stabby Christmas presents last night…


----------



## Mosquito

Not much shop time for me this weekend, as I'm attending a woodworker's guild seminar on making Welsh stick chairs. Didn't think I wanted to make a chair, but I kind of do now










Fun getting to examin this tool chest in person… much better than pictures, books, and even videos


----------



## 489tad

A little R&R with a fresh Black and Tan.


----------



## jmartel

Did a smoked prime rib Saturday for a party we hosted. Was damn good.










Not pictured is a gingerbread cake and some mashed potatoes with carmelized onions. Sadly I'm out of whiskey now though.

Also made some more rattles today. Right one is the one I'm keeping for my daughter with some figured maple.










Next project is going to be a living room chair. Need to decide what I want to make for that. Morris chair is an easy choice, but might be overdone. Maloof rocker would be sweet but a ton of work. Gotta do some research


----------



## MSquared

Mmmm!! That's looking good! Recipe? Thinking of doing another BBQ Brisket on Hickory or Oak when the Arctic Blast breaks here. Very nice rattles as well.  Our kids are grown, all their childhood stuff is packed away for posterity. Now, I'm fixing their cars! Those will be heirlooms for sure![ (The rattles, not the cars!)


----------



## jmartel

Recipe was just salting the day before and leave out in the fridge uncovered. Then rub with olive oil, more salt, black pepper, garlic powder and put on a 200-225 deg smoker until internal temp was 125. Brought it inside to rest for an hour, then basted with butter, thyme, rosemary, oregano, and popped into a 500 deg oven for 15 min.


----------



## putty

Nice looking Prime rib Jmart, I'm doing one on my Egg for thanksgiving… along with lobster tails!!!!

How long did it take? I may do mine at a higher temp…300 ish for a shorter time


----------



## HokieKen

I'm going to Putty's for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jmartel

It was about 3.5 hours on the smoker, putty. Straight from the fridge so internal temp was like 38ish to start. Was an 18.5lb slab before cooking. Could probably do it in 2.5 at 300, but I wanted longer for more smoke flavor.

I like lobster, but I prefer crab. That was one thing that I did think Connecticut did better than the rest of New England was hot buttered crab rolls vs cold mayo based lobster rolls.


----------



## HokieKen

We took a trip up the coast a couple of years ago to peep the leaves. Other than some clam chowder in Boston, I'm pretty sure I didn't eat anything except lobster. I'm a big fan of crab too though so I'm a little sorry we skipped over Connecticut :-(


----------



## chrisstef

And that means you missed New Haven pizza too Kenny.


----------



## theoldfart

^Frank Pepe's and Sally's, mmmmmmm.
Working at the narrow gauge railroad. the passenger car ends were rotted so time to scarf in new timbers.










I'll post a pic of what we started with on Monday.


----------



## MSquared

Sally's and Frank Pepe's! I regret to say that many moons ago, in my bachelor days, a couple of buddies of mine rented a house nearby. ('Stud Palace'!) Went to both for pizzas. Both very excellent. (High praise for a guy used to Long Island and NYC pizzas!) Nobody told me about the Clam Pizza!!! Aaaargh! I hear it's great. I've only passed through for work over the years with no time to stop… (sigh!)


----------



## MSquared

Beat me to it Old Fart!  I type slow …


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, it doesn't show so I was wondering if you used kama tsugi scarfs?

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Kev! That looks like a bunch of fun 

New Haven pizza huh Stef? Never knew it was a thing. I already told the wife that another fall trip up through NE will be on the calendar in a couple of years. I'll make sure New Haven's on the agenda!


----------



## Brit

Good work Kev. Thanks for the pic. Always look forward to seeing them.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, we considered it but the joint would pass through other tenons. There are 1/2" bolts (square headed for period authenticity) 10" long holding the joint. The mating horizontal bumper beam has a number of huge threaded rods passing through pulling the whole unit tight.


----------



## jmartel

At some point I think we are going to head back to New England, or at least Maine. Want to go to Acadia again, wife wants to go to LL Bean again, and I want to go to the lobster boil at Lie Nielsen.


----------



## theoldfart

JTravel, when your ready to go to Acadia drop me a PM. I can give you a list of good eating places. Also be sure to include Liberty Tool and the Barn at Hulls Cove, really good rust hunting.


----------



## jmartel

I think the place we went to was the Dog and Pony tavern in Bar Harbor last time. That was really good. And Jordan pond house of course for lunch. The rest was making our own food since we were camping.

There's this other hole in the wall place in Portsmouth NH that I can't remember the name of. Had been there a few times. Was super cheap and the cup of chowder had like a full lobster claw in it. It was more meat than chowder for like $6.


----------



## jmartel

I think I've finalized the design for my next project. Hoping to get a start on it tomorrow. Only modeled up the base, but you get the idea.










Greene & Greene style Morris Chair. Going to be done in walnut with ebony accents. Hoping to get this done at some point this winter? Biggest challenge will be trying to re-learn how to use a sewing machine to make the cushions. And picking out a fabric. The woodworking actually doesn't look too bad. Will be a lot of testing and fitting though since I curved the rails in the center, plus fitting the laminated arm rests on it as well. Debating about shrinking the front rail some to match the lower side rails.


----------



## Brit

Looking forward to seeing that come together.


----------



## Mosquito

I've always wanted to make a Morris chair, but have struggled with where it would go… So far, the best answer I've come up with is "Shop Chair", and that seems excessive lol

New toy in the shop as of yesterday afternoon…


----------



## jmartel

Mos, that doesn't look like a 45.


----------



## ToddJB

> Mos, that doesn t look like a 45.
> 
> - jmartel


It's an ultra rare fence attachment


----------



## jmartel

Pulled the stash out to make sure I don't need to buy more wood today










And dug out that super wide claro walnut piece I've had for years and can't find the right project to deal with. Still not cutting it up, but nice to look at


----------



## Brit

> New toy in the shop as of yesterday afternoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Is that where you'll be playing it Mos? )


----------



## Mosquito

lol it is not a 45, and I haven't actually bought a 45 in like 2 years ;-) (I've been buying other combination planes  )

That walnut does look nice, throw a coat of shellac on it and hang it on the wall :-D

Andy it is, actually. I have had my Alto out in the shop for the past 2 years or so, and I play a LOT more when I've had it out there vs inside. I can play whenever I want and not disturb anyone (the wife) watching TV or reading

I have a rudimentary "throw some scraps together" music stand on one of the old base cabinets that I use (I don't have a picture of it directly, so ignore the partialy maimed mallet swap box in the foreground lol). I will eventually, maybe, make another music stand (I made one for my mom when I was still in my apartment)


----------



## bandit571

Well…now MOS can indeed took his own horn….


----------



## jmartel

Legs are all squared up. Hopefully tomorrow I can mill up the side rails and then switch to joinery work for a bit putting it all together.


----------



## DLK

Back down in Holland where my wife and shop are. Managed to replace one of two bandsaw tires with a neoprene tire on the Delta-Rockwell 20 inch band saw. Son of b*tch thats a pain to do. Next I have to first remove the old rubber tire from the bottom wheel and put on the new neoprene tire. I couldn't get the the wheel off so had to do it while still attached. I did it with out the hot water soak. I think to get the wheel off I would need some sort of large gear puller.


----------



## Mosquito

That sounds similar to changing tires on my Bett-Marr bandsaw as well. I'm beginning to love my Delta crowned wheels, as I had to crown the Bett-Marr ones myself… not fun.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I think I ve finalized the design for my next project. Hoping to get a start on it tomorrow. Only modeled up the base, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greene & Greene style Morris Chair. Going to be done in walnut with ebony accents. Hoping to get this done at some point this winter? Biggest challenge will be trying to re-learn how to use a sewing machine to make the cushions. And picking out a fabric. The woodworking actually doesn t look too bad. Will be a lot of testing and fitting though since I curved the rails in the center, plus fitting the laminated arm rests on it as well. Debating about shrinking the front rail some to match the lower side rails.
> 
> - jmartel


Making a living room chair with curves in it pretty much ended my woodworking career 3 years ago. Still not finished, but maybe next week….

Good looking chair design. Will you be making any through tenons with the pillowed look? Or pillowed ebony insets?

Also, if you never use that piece of walnut it is destined to only ever be appreciated by one person!


----------



## Pezking7p

Started this dining table yesterday. Hoping to get the first coat of finish on tonight. Need to inlay 6 bow ties, sand, and fix epoxy. Think I'll make it?










Edit: I forgot how to unrotate pictures from the iPhone so sorry about that.


----------



## 489tad

Locals won their first round D3 playoff game.

Pez you can do it!

JMorris I like the design. Can you sew my cushions?


----------



## Mosquito

Hey Pez, been a while! Sweet looking table top… I'm guessing if you're not finishing with an epoxy coating, you wouldn't make it to finishing tonight? Wouldn't you want glue/epoxy to cure before sanding and applying finish?


----------



## jmartel

> Making a living room chair with curves in it pretty much ended my woodworking career 3 years ago. Still not finished, but maybe next week….
> 
> Good looking chair design. Will you be making any through tenons with the pillowed look? Or pillowed ebony insets?
> 
> Also, if you never use that piece of walnut it is destined to only ever be appreciated by one person!
> 
> - Pezking7p


A rare Pez sighting! Renovating a house and having a kid has seriously cramped my woodworking, but it's coming back now I think since we are nearing the end of the Reno work. I was seriously thinking about making the Lolling chair like you are but in the end the wife decided she liked Morris chairs better. We will see how much trouble the bent arms cause me.

Likely not doing any through tenons. I'll put in pillowed ebony inserts though.

I had thought about making a sideboard with that piece of walnut but the house we have been working on is way too small for one of those. No separate eating area.

Table looks great. What's the base like?


----------



## chrisstef

Pez!

Wedding on long island last night. Tough ride home in the pouring rain but none of that famous LIE traffic thankfully.

Forgot to order oil. Ran out. 60 degrees in the house when we got home. Ugh. At least the hangover wore off. Waiting on the oil man then time to bleed the air out of the oil line.


----------



## MSquared

Ah *chrisstef*! Fun and games on 'The Big Lie" (there's usually nothing 'express' about it) or, 'The Long Island Distress Way'! I know it all too well!! ;( And a rainy night doesn't help at all!!


----------



## theoldfart

Last time we were on the LIE a truck tread came out of the sky, hit the windshield in front of my wife, tore off the passenger side mirror and tagged the car behind us. Pouring rain of course. The shield held but spidered all over. Wife was a bit freaked obviously. Not a fun ride


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice table top Pez. You can do it!

Congratulations on the win, Dan.

Was watching the NE Pats game on tv Stef. Looks like it's cold back there. Me and Jmart are enjoying 50-55 deg here until Thanksgiving. Hope you get the heat on.

Put new urethane tires on my Jet 17" bandsaw today. Wow! This is the best and quietest it ever run. Repaired the pulley on the jointer today also. Don't know why, but have had the key way and set screws loosen several times. Cleaned and torqued with blue Loctite one last time. I hope it sticks.


----------



## jmartel

Paul, better recheck the forecast. Looking to be low 40's though Thursday. And lows of 32ish. Still not super cold, but not ideal.

Jwife is out diving right now. I'll get my turn in a bit. Got some new camera gear I want to get wet.


----------



## Pezking7p

Didn't quite make it. My epoxy is old and I guess it's not setting up quickly. Poured around 10:00 this morning and still a bit soft at 9:00 pm. Sooo, I hope this stuff sets up.

Other than those bits, it's ready for finish.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, hopefully you've got some fuel by now, or at least a space heater or a fire going (didn't you guys redo a fireplace like 3-4 years ago? Whitewashed brick?).

Jchair, the lolling chair has been a labor of love. There are parts that have been steam bent four separate times to get the bends right. I've mostly been delayed by other things going on but I swear if the upholstery is done next week the chair will be, too. Hope your lamination goes smoothly on the Morris chair arms.


----------



## jmartel

I'm surprised you are steam bending it. I would think laminating would be easier.

Got any progress photos on it? I'd be interested to see. Tabletop looks good.What are you using for the butterflies? Looks like maybe maple and yellowheart?


----------



## Pezking7p

Keys are osage orange and red oak.

I decided that the steam bending molds would be easier to build and would not require perfectly flat stock (no drum sander). It turned out to all be true. I learned a ton about consistency of process when bending.

Here are a couple photos of the chair. Doing some pre-finishing while I wait for the upholstery.

Last coat of finish on base and back:










Base and arms assembled:










Ottoman with leather sample:


----------



## jmartel

That looks fantastic, Mos. Excited to see how it looks when finished.

Should be a snap to make more now that you have the forms, right?

I need to pick up a sewing machine. My Morris chair will be fabric instead of leather so I'm going to probably attempt to make the cushions myself.


----------



## DLK

> That sounds similar to changing tires on my Bett-Marr bandsaw as well. I m beginning to love my Delta crowned wheels, as I had to crown the Bett-Marr ones myself… not fun.
> 
> - Mosquito


Tires are on now took about 40 minutes each.










Tires $250 (for two)
VFD $180.
Blades $50 (twice)
Bandsaw $500

Enjoyment priceless.

They came without need for crowning. They are very thick. Here I was getting ready for tire number two.










It was fun to have clamps and screwdrivers flying out at you when something slips. Anyway I got her done and it all works now.


----------



## theoldfart

More progress on the railroad car. Finished building up the center section.










This is where we started, you can see the rotted ends in the doorway.










And yes, those cuts were made by hand with a D8 thumby that I sharpened!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, some business going on up in this place. Pez brings out the best in us.

Slabs were poured 10 days ago, but have been covered in plastic since. New building is going up in a couple weeks. Some big concerning limbs came down today. Things are moving.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Toddles! Hows the fam faring in the new digs?

Nice fart. Thats some big timber.

Couple space heaters did us just fine last night. Oiled up n got her runnin this afternoon. All is warm again. However, i think i experienced day 2 of a wedding hangover.


----------



## ToddJB

Things are going over all really well, Stef. Definitely some growing pains but we're definitely net positive.


----------



## Pezking7p

I bring out the best in everyone. Just ask Mrs Pez.

Did you move, Todd? Sounds like you're building a new shop/house maybe?

Stef, that's a long island hangover. Comes with the territory.

TOF, how is the scarf joint done? Got any detailed pics? I've never done any timber framing but I always wanted to build a shed or something, probably just so I can have a big slick. They would call me Slick Pez, or maybe Slicky Dicky.

Edit: Big Slick Pez


----------



## Pezking7p

> Slabbed a little White Oak this morning. Had to quit when my saw started whining and belching smoke. Grrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


SW Virginia, you say? How west? I'm in Greensboro and if you're slabbing stuff like that I may need to unload some beer on you…..


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Pez. Beer and chainsaws go together like PB & J! ;-) I'm up in Roanoke. In the process of rebuilding my saw at present. Just got a new engine for it in the mail so I'm hoping to get back to these logs next week. If you're in need of some slabs and they're worth the drive up 220, we can probably work sumpin' out!


----------



## theoldfart

The devil is on the loose in LJ's, woodworkllpl

2,230 spam posts in nine hours! I think Cricket is going to be busy.


----------



## HokieKen

That's nothing Kev. I've had 11,460 spam posts.

Make that 11,461.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Awesome Pez. Beer and chainsaws go together like PB & J! ;-) I m up in Roanoke. In the process of rebuilding my saw at present. Just got a new engine for it in the mail so I m hoping to get back to these logs next week. If you re in need of some slabs and they re worth the drive up 220, we can probably work sumpin out!
> 
> - HokieKen


I work in Eden, NC so I'm just an hour away after work. I'll look you up if I'm ever looking for a slab.

Edit: my profile pic is actually at Martinsville speedway. We are practically neighbors.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, solid progress, let me know when you're ready to move iron, I'll help if I'm able.

Sawmill acquisition may be put on hold, need a more definitive answer from the insurance co. on liability, theft & damage concerns as my property up the road is covered under my primary home owners insurance for liability only (there's nothing there other than woods to interest would be ankle rollers). A sawmill would certainly peek trespassers' interests from a liability, damage and theft standpoint.

To add injury to insult, I injured myself. The load of walnut I hauled home on 11/4 I started loading by hand (yeah, I know, stupid) before my uncle made it over with his grapple equipped Bobcat. I apparently have a displaced third rib on my left side causing pain, muscle spasms and thoracic outlet syndrome. Which means, in a nutshell, I hurt and Aleve with muscle relaxers is all I've been given to cope with the hope it will take care of itself. My Doc is of the osteopathic variety so he worked me over pretty well vs. having to get a referral to a chiropractor so that was good, but unfortunately he just beat the crap out of me and wasn't able to pop it back into place.

I also really need to get in the shop and get a jump on Christmas gifts so I'm not applying finish on 12/24 like my procrastination has required me to do at least twice before and it's not happening until I get some relief from this incorrigible rib.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, yeah, bought a property in Western NC. Black Mountain, just 15 minutes east of Asheville.

Yeti, you're not going to be much good to me if you keep hurting yourself.

On the topic of chainsaws, I picked myself up a Stihl MS261 off FB marketplace, best of a mid-sized saw.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice saw Todd  Mine is now 1/2 Stihl and 1/2 Holzforma. Which is mandarin for "your patent is up bitches!"

Pez, been to the speedway a few times but it's been a while. It's a quick drive to there though.

Yeti, I could have beat the crap out of you if that's all you needed. Save the copay next time. Seriously, hope it stops hurtin man. Never had a displaced rib but it sure sounds like a mofo :-(


----------



## jmartel

Ken,

How long did it take for the parts to get to you? I'm considering buying one of the Holzfforma saws. Seems like you have to order the bar/chain separate and they don't give free shipping on those.


----------



## HokieKen

Jmart, the parts from Holzfforma came in 9 days IIRC. Faster than I expected. And everything was there and packaged well. I was pretty impressed. So far, I'm impressed with the assembly of their parts to the Stihl saw. Not a single hiccup yet. Of course I haven't put gas in it and cranked it up yet either….

One of the things I read a few different places when I was reading about the kit saws was that their bars suck. And their chains are passable but a little too soft for most people to think they're worth the cost savings. I'd buy an OEM (or recognized aftermarket) bar and chain if it were me.

If you get one, definitely let us know how it goes. If the engine I got for my 044 proves to be solid, the 070 kit saw will be on the horizon.


----------



## jmartel

Has anyone heard of deals on parallel clamps coming up for Black Friday? I know last year there wasn't much to speak of. I could use a few more.


----------



## Mosquito

The rockler ad had 24" and 31" Jet's on sale. Not sure if it's a "deal" though


----------



## HokieKen

From the Hot Deals Thread:



> ACME Tools will have a deal on Jet parallel clamps for Black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Runner


----------



## WillliamMSP

Home Depot has 24" and 50" Bessey for ~$39 and $42, respectively. Rockler is doing a Bessey package with 24" x2, 50" x2 and extenders x2 for $169.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like ACME will be the best deal. They are showing free shipping right now on the clamps, so $35 each for 31".


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## HokieKen

Well said Andy. Couldn't have put it any better myself.


----------



## woodcox

Nice to see the Moser chair progress, Pez. It looks great!

Take it easy, yeti. The wif cracked one coughing with the flu a few years ago and says it can still ache at times.

I've started a sapele bookcase for the kitchen to contain some of the mail and clutter. Hopefully done by Christmas. Tapering the feet and panels left to do here. 

















Anybody see the video of stumpy trying to live up to his moniker with a chainsaw wheel in his grinder? Not fun!


----------



## 489tad

^ I saw that. Ugly. Happened quick.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Take it easy, yeti. The wif cracked one coughing with the flu a few years ago and says it can still ache at times.
> 
> - woodcox


I know I should but but it seems I've got too much to do lately where stuff (occasionally heavy) needs to be moved. The muscle relaxers and Aleve seem to be doing very little so three extra strength Tylenol every 8 hours is my regiment that seems to be working for now.

Hey, a Bill from MN sighting. How goes the frigid north?


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Todd: welcome to NC! The weather is great and Asheville is a super hip place. Should feel a lot like CO. My aunt-in-law just moved to Hendersonville from Denver.

Bookcase looks clean, woodcox. I liked working with sapele. Sucks about stumpy. What happened? I heard bad things about those wheels if you don't use the handle.

Clamps: I bought all my jets for like $30 I think. The smaller ones might have been under that. Not sure how they ever sell any at times other than Black Friday lol.

Got the last coat of finish on the table and benches last night so we don't have to eat thanksgiving dinner on the floor. Just need to steel wool and wax, then mount the steel legs.

I also got the cushions yesterday for the moser chair and they messed up by not putting buttons on two of the cushions, and I messed up on the upholstery frame design for the chair back. Not sure exactly what to do but I'll sort it out over the weekend.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Hey, a Bill from MN sighting. How goes the frigid north?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Heh - miserable, if you like riding bikes with skinny tires. But, the silver lining is that not having 3 hour sanity breaks on the bike means that I can spend time in the shop.

Along those lines, the wife wants to do a bit of a kitchen makeover and, after getting cabinet quotes from a few places, has decided to grant me a tool budget so as to make them ourselves. I'm actually a little miffed that she accepted my proposed budget so readily - it makes me think that I could have gotten away with more.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stumpy's encounter with the saw chain wheel of death.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, those chainsaw wheels are a big hell no for me. It would be kinda like putting a chainsaw wheel on a table saw to mill down lumber. The linear speed of the teeth at that diameter coupled with the contact are of those teeth…nope. Glad Stumpy is alright and glad he's using his platform to spread the word.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hey, a Bill from MN sighting. How goes the frigid north?
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Heh - miserable, if you like riding bikes with skinny tires. But, the silver lining is that not having 3 hour sanity breaks on the bike means that I can spend time in the shop.
> 
> Along those lines, the wife wants to do a bit of a kitchen makeover and, after getting cabinet quotes from a few places, has decided to grant me a tool budget so as to make them ourselves. I m actually a little miffed that she accepted my proposed budget so readily - it makes me think that I could have gotten away with more.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


You have a plan yet? I did mine on a shoestring budget, can offer advice on techniques, pitfalls, and tools.

I had fun designing and building mine. And we saved a metric ton of cash.

I'm kind of scared to watch the video. I wonder if they are working on a grinder or a chainsaw for cutting hotdogs…


----------



## WillliamMSP

> You have a plan yet? I did mine on a shoestring budget, can offer advice on techniques, pitfalls, and tools.
> 
> I had fun designing and building mine. And we saved a metric ton of cash.
> 
> I'm kind of scared to watch the video. I wonder if they are working on a grinder or a chainsaw for cutting hotdogs…
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'm always open to advice.

I'm still at the broad strokes stage. Layout is mostly settled, but still refining as I think through how I'd work in the space (I'm the primary cook and a bit picky about workflow). The wife has the say on aesthetics, though - she wants Shaker, which suits me just fine from a production standpoint. On the tool side of things, I don't have the space or desire for a table saw, so I'll be picking up a Kreg ACS - it gets really positive reviews and the set-up seems like it'll work well for dimensioning in batches.

Stumpy's vid isn't that hard to stomach - lots of stills of his hand, which is pretty bloody but not hamburger. The incident itself is just a quick kick that wouldn't offend even the most queasy.


----------



## Pezking7p

Not having a table saw makes things unusual to say the least! Do you have a router table? How will you profile the face frames? Also how do you plan to rip face frames?


----------



## HokieKen

ACME sale on the clamps is live now #Jsqueeze


----------



## WillliamMSP

Router/table should be here tomorrow. The ACS can rip thin enough strips as long as you support the back edge of the track with the same thickness stock to keep the track from rocking.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I placed an order for some of those Jet clamps at Acme this morning - I wish that they would have had BOGO on something longer than 31", but I'm not going to complain too much.


----------



## theoldfart

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, Happy Turkey Day boys!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I'm kind of scared to watch the video. I wonder if they are working on a grinder or a chainsaw for cutting hotdogs…
> 
> - Pezking7p


I have a Makita and a Metabo both with a mechanical overload clutch in the gearbox and it works very well allowing full power and only slipping when binding occurs. I do power carving with a less powerful, lighter Milwaukee, always use a guard and I use this blade.


----------



## Brit

> Stumpy s encounter with the saw chain wheel of death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Ouch! The speed that happened was incredible. Glad he's on the mend. I ain't going near one of them in a hurry.


----------



## theoldfart

Can we say Hand Tools? Spoken by the person with all ten fingers intact.


----------



## jmartel

> I placed an order for some of those Jet clamps at Acme this morning - I wish that they would have had BOGO on something longer than 31", but I m not going to complain too much.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


When I went to order it was no longer working on the 31" clamps. So I got 4 24" ones. I already have 4 50" besseys so that should be fine.


----------



## jmartel

Bill, having just built my cabinets I would highly recommend the tablesaw. It will save a tremendous amount of time with repeat cuts. Plus a dado blade to make short work of any rabbets. Sell it when you are done.

Also I would pick up a kreg jig. Perfect for cabinets. Mine saved me countless hours, even if I never plan on using it again.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I'm kind of scared to watch the video. I wonder if they are working on a grinder or a chainsaw for cutting hotdogs…
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> I have a Makita and a Metabo both with a mechanical overload clutch in the gearbox and it works very well allowing full power and only slipping when binding occurs. I do power carving with a less powerful, lighter Milwaukee, always use a guard and I use this blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yah I've read you need to use the guard and the handle or risk taking a hand off. Undersized grinders is a good idea, too.

Have to agree with Jcabinets on the saw. I think I set up and cut all my boxes and frames/doors in a matter of a few hours (with crosscut sled, too). I also used a kreg jig and assume most people would go that route as well.

You can also probably get your lumber supplier to place and rip your sticks for you. They don't need to be super flat. I didn't joint anything for my kitchen.

Table is done. Here's a sneak peak:


----------



## bandit571

Turkey was yesterday….need to work it off..









Made a mess, at least….









Even gave this thing a try….22" long….


----------



## 489tad

Happy Thanksgiving! There's pie in the house!
Pez the table looks great. Wow!


----------



## jmartel

Nice tables, Pez.

What are you making now, Bandit?

Milled up the rest of the walnut for the base of the chair.










I do love being surprised with figure that wasn't visible in the rough.


















Maybe I'll get to making the joints tomorrow or Sunday?

Also was trying to turn a very wet cherry bowl today, started drying it in the microwave when it was rough turned 3/4" thick, and it started cracking. So, into the firewood pile it goes.


----------



## bandit571

Just making a Shaker Table….nothing fancy. 









Tapered legs are done…working on the bread board top, now.

Next Tuesday afternoon…will be getting a Heart Cath done…..to see why the BP keeps spiking…have to stay out of the shop, until that plug heals up….


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, figure looks great. You don't waste any time getting started on a project eh?

Bandit, hope they find something on the catheter. Get back to the shop quick!


----------



## jmartel

My problem is finishing projects. Kitchen is on hold until the weather warms up for painting doors/drawer fronts. Instead of buying countertops we decided we are going to go to Dubai for a friend's wedding. So, that's not going to be finished until next year. Been living with plywood countertops since May.

So I started the chair instead.


----------



## Pezking7p

> My problem is finishing projects. Kitchen is on hold until the weather warms up for painting doors/drawer fronts. Instead of buying countertops we decided we are going to go to Dubai for a friend s wedding. So, that s not going to be finished until next year. Been living with plywood countertops since May.
> 
> So I started the chair instead.
> 
> - jmartel


Hahahahaha!

Yah. I started my chair three years ago. Still not done and looking like I need to redo some upholstery.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill, having just built my cabinets I would highly recommend the tablesaw. It will save a tremendous amount of time with repeat cuts. Plus a dado blade to make short work of any rabbets. Sell it when you are done.
> 
> Also I would pick up a kreg jig. Perfect for cabinets. Mine saved me countless hours, even if I never plan on using it again.
> 
> - jmartel





> Have to agree with Jcabinets on the saw. I think I set up and cut all my boxes and frames/doors in a matter of a few hours (with crosscut sled, too). I also used a kreg jig and assume most people would go that route as well.
> 
> You can also probably get your lumber supplier to place and rip your sticks for you. They don't need to be super flat. I didn't joint anything for my kitchen.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I definitely hear you on the repeatability, but I'm not getting just the track saw and measuring/marking/cutting each panel - I'm getting the whole table shebang. With the table, the track is captive, there are sliding stops on graduated tracks for width and the dogs keep the material square to the cut. IOW, set up your cut, slide your material under the track and against the stops & dogs, cut, remove, repeat. I should be able to batch stuff out pretty quickly.



> Table is done. Here's a sneak peak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Nice. I love me just the right amount of crotch. Is the other bench a bookmatched slab?


----------



## chrisstef

Dayum pez.

Happy thanksgiving fellas.

Im whooped. Hosted for the first time in a while.

Jmart - if ya dont start nothin ya aint got nothin to finish. Been my motto for a while.


----------



## jmartel

Thanksgiving dinner in our household was a fried food fest. Potato skins, mozzarella sticks, fried chicken.


----------



## chrisstef

Love it ^. My inlaws do the same thing on Xmas eve.

"And im thankful for my cholesterol medication"


----------



## Pezking7p

> Thanksgiving dinner in our household was a fried food fest. Potato skins, mozzarella sticks, fried chicken.
> 
> - jmartel


Good idea. We had 4-5 of the most complicated side dishes imaginable. I think 2 hours were spent making JUST green bean casserole. Thousands of dishes were dirtied.

Trying hard to spend money on Black Friday but coming up with zero sweet deals or things I want. What are you guys after today?

Boys I need advice. The next project on the list is built-ins for the cavities next to the fireplace. I know that I want to do some more traditional painted cabinets on bottom, and above I will do some live-edge floating shelves in a somewhat random pattern. What I'm completely stuck on is how deep the cabs should be, and how to tie in with the trim.

Should I make the cabs a bit proud of the cavity and have the floor trim butt up against the side of the cabinet? If so I guess they need to be more proud than the toe kick is deep?

Do I make the cabs flush with the cavity and just do a trim return?

I'm lost. And my usual technique (google image search) turns up very few images of a similar fireplace setup.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a pair of Stepback Cupboards? Maybe even a glass door in the upper half.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Maybe a pair of Stepback Cupboards? Maybe even a glass door in the upper half.
> 
> - bandit571


It's not a bad idea. Mrs pez suggested something similar but that will take quite a bit more time I think. Have to finish an entire piece versus just face frames and doors.


----------



## rad457

WAY Bigger TV and some HUGE Speakers?


----------



## chrisstef

Id set back the cabinets a touch. Create some depth.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd recommend choking the life out of anyone wearing a UVA shirt. Not much help with your built-ins but I'm still kinda bitter.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Andre on this one, get a TV wide enough to fill that space, and then a pair of speakers large enough to fill the cavities


----------



## Pezking7p

Ha! I actually bought a bigger tv last night.

Have you guys seen those home made panel speakers? Could make a really cool art installation piece and hang two large speaker arrays.


----------



## jmartel

Personally I am not a fan of TVs over fireplaces, but you usually don't have a lot of choice.

Larger TV is better. And I would add a +1 for shallower shelves to create depth. Maybe add some hidden lights in the shelves for night time.

Kid has been officially transitioned to her own room and out of ours. Was way easier than I expected too. First night was rough with a lot of crying. Second night she cried a bit but stopped herself in under 5 min so I never had to go in. Last night she didn't cry at all. Finally have my room back.

Picked up the tree yesterday and I'm on decorating duty this morning.


----------



## rad457

*Kid has been officially transitioned to her own room and out of ours.*
Guess, time for #2 ?


----------



## HokieKen

FrankenStihl is back together. Gotta mix up some fuel and see if she runs… The only compatibility issue I found with the Holzforma engine was that the bar oil tank had a different size thread than my stihl so I had to go drop $11 at the Stihl dealer for a fill cap.


----------



## jmartel

> *Kid has been officially transitioned to her own room and out of ours.*
> Guess, time for #2 ?
> 
> - Andre


Nope, with 2 they tend to get their leashes tangled when running in different directions. So we will stick with just one.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the input everyone. I guess I will set back the cabinet a bit from the wall. How should I merge toe kick/molding?

Also: tried to finish my lolling chair today…all the cushions are screwed up by the upholsterer. Back is supposed to have 8 buttons, it has 11 buttons and two scratches/cuts that it looks like someone filled in with shoe polish. The seat and ottoman cushions are supposed to have 4 and 2 buttons respectively, but have none. Wonder how much of a fight I will have on Monday getting them to redo it.

What do you guys do with this fancy chain saws? Like how much wood are you cutting?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Headed into the NC mountains hunting the perfect Christmas tree and forgot my Tylenol, shoulder's been killing me all day but a little libation and meds after finally getting home and all is well now. I thought the tree was ~13' but after trimming the bottom and getting it in the stand, it's 14' 10" and surprisingly skinny, now I need to go buy more lights. Did the bum shoulder no favors unloading the big walnut log, my uncle loaded it with his Bobcat (I still think I need one), unloading it was uneventful but I thought it was going to bend my trailer in half!


----------



## HokieKen

Pez - my saw ain't fancy. It mostly cuts turning blanks from logs and occasionally serves duty on the Alaskan mill. I just need something that can drive a 36" chain when it needs to so tossing this one and buying a new one ain't in the budget. A $100 engine can be slid past the financial committee though.

Yeti - would love to run this engine in on that log! If ya need aome help on that hoss, I'd make the run down for a small portion of the booty


----------



## putty

Pez, check out some of this guys videos,  here is one for built-ins next to a fireplace


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, check out some of this guys videos,  here is one for built-ins next to a fireplace
> 
> - putty


Ha! I watched this video yesterday. I like his ideas but man has he got some production equipment. His biscuit cutter costs $1400. Kind of makes me want to go into production.

Sweet looking log BBY. Looks about 30" od?


----------



## bandit571

One of two I made..









Made to fit in a defined spot, between a corner, and a chimney chase….top section is a bookcase.


----------



## putty

Bandit, I like how you store your floor jack in the house…shouldnt get any rust on it there.


----------



## HokieKen

Test run on a piece of pecan seems promising. Planning to tackle the Oak tomorrow with the big bar so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Sweet looking log BBY. Looks about 30" od?
> 
> - Pezking7p


28" and the guy I'm thinking of buying the sawmill from, I'm taking it to him so I can mill it up and make sure this is what I want and that it will handle the largest log I'd consider tackling as this is pretty much it.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gettin' all Christmassy up in here


----------



## theoldfart

OMG, Kenny's been possessed by the bunnies from hell!


----------



## jmartel

Snuck out for a couple hours and got the mortises for the legs cut. Drill press slipped a bit on a couple, but it will be covered up by the shoulder so no big deal.


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit, today..









Decided to hang up the apron for the day…









May be a glue up later?


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks like everyone got some good shop time today.

Finally glued the arms on the lolling chair today. Some of the most complicated layout of joinery I've ever done. Here's a sneak peak. You can see my bending flaws (aka massive splits) that are now features of the chair.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I'm gettin' all Christmassy up in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Inflatable Ralphie Christmas lawn decoration?! Awesome.


----------



## MSquared

No fan of those blow-up lawn things to begin with. That's one of the creepiest Christmas ones I've ever seen!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm looking for a Pennywise inflatable with a Santa hat, Christmassy with a good bit of creepyness.


----------



## bandit571

Like Jack? The Nightmare before Christmas?









Methinks that will do, for one day…


----------



## jmartel

Completely forgot to check Lee Valley for cyber monday deals last night. Not a whole lot I'm interested in anyway looking at what was put up this morning though.


----------



## rad457

Had the LA jack in the cart, but since I already have the LA #4 took to long thinking about it and then it was too late!
My only other real want is a Mortiser?


----------



## WillliamMSP

I was able to snag a BU smoother to go along with my LAJ - it'll be nice to be able to swap blades between them. I also got a discounted gift card to go towards whatever I buy next, most likely the shooting board fence.


----------



## Pezking7p

Am I the only one that really doesn't like their BU planes? I think them too finicky to adjust. Depth knob is stuck all the time, cut hard to get even, then half the time it tears out anyway (also I don't have a sharpening jig to change the angle).

I just use mine to cut end grain. The little guy I can usually get tuned ok but the #5 is a beast. Rarely use it.


----------



## jmartel

> Am I the only one that really doesn't like their BU planes? I think them too finicky to adjust. Depth knob is stuck all the time, cut hard to get even, then half the time it tears out anyway (also I don't have a sharpening jig to change the angle).
> 
> I just use mine to cut end grain. The little guy I can usually get tuned ok but the #5 is a beast. Rarely use it.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I had a bevel up smoother that I used for a while. Ended up selling it and picking up a LN bronze #4 instead at Red's recommendation. I like the #4 better.

I have an old Stanley low angle block plane for end grain.


----------



## rad457

> Am I the only one that really doesn't like their BU planes? I think them too finicky to adjust. Depth knob is stuck all the time, cut hard to get even, then half the time it tears out anyway (also I don't have a sharpening jig to change the angle).
> 
> I just use mine to cut end grain. The little guy I can usually get tuned ok but the #5 is a beast. Rarely use it.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> I had a bevel up smoother that I used for a while. Ended up selling it and picking up a LN bronze #4 instead at Red s recommendation. I like the #4 better.
> 
> I have an old Stanley low angle block plane for end grain.
> 
> - jmartel


Maybe the reason I couldn't bring myself to press that checkout button? Found myself using a # 3 bailey more than the Veritas LA and a HA planes. still have the Stanley 60 1/2 but find the Veritas DX 60 much nicer?


----------



## bandit571

Amazing what a top, and a coat of stain can do…









To a simple, little table…..


----------



## Mosquito

I checked last night just before going to bed, and almost snagged a medium size shoulder plane, but ended up skipping it. That was about the only thing I was interested in, and realized it was something I could live without. Especially when a new LN is only $20 more


----------



## 489tad

My Lee Valley cyber Monday shopping cart had a melt down early this morning. Someone got my small router plane. &[email protected]%#*+!!!!! I kept trying to enter my card info and no go. Finally it went through. I picked up the new little trim plane.


----------



## Brit

Well done Bandit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My HP laptop is on the fritz so I thought I'd try a Chromebook to see if spending less (albeit with less capability) would still work for internet perusing and picture editing. So I got an Acer from Amazon and the price kept changing on me from when I scrolled through the list given after setting all my filters and when I actually clicked on the Chromebook of interest. I consistently went up by $32 so I started chatting with a CSR as to why that was happening and whether or not they would honor the lower advertised price or if it was a convenient bait and switch software glitch. Phrasing my question as so apparently got the wheels moving and I ordered at the higher price and was promised I'd be refunded the difference upon delivery, we'll see.

My boys have started basketball practice and watching them was ok, when they were just waiting in line my mind wandered and I was able to further concentrate on my ailing shoulder pain (presumably from my out of place rib) so I was admiring the fairly new ~1/4 acre of 2.25" maple hardwood court to see if there was any interesting boards and right by my foot there was one that looked like it would have been far better suited for furniture than flooring. This Thursday is a different practice venue so I'll be on the lookout there too.


----------



## Mosquito

Gonna have to go dressed as a maintenance guy, and start replacing "bad boards" lol


----------



## jmartel

I'm sure people were confused as to why a grown man was taking a photo of just a bare gym floor.


----------



## HokieKen

That birdseye is too nice for stepping on Yeti!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Filed under 'things I ain't seen much before, if at all.' This is a single board, 1 1/2" thick, 24 3/8 wide, and 11' long.










In my dad's shop today.

(Yes, he's rummage saling excess christmas stuff. Some may recognize the bench:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Somebody glued linoleum to the top, and it held moisture. Punky on end and edge.


----------



## ToddJB

That's a cool board, Smitty. I love stuff like that, but feel paralyzed when it comes to thinking of something worthy of using it for.

You should cut it up in 3" strips and use it as moulding and then paint it white.


----------



## ToddJB

But just make sure to use milk paint, ya know, to class it up.


----------



## theoldfart

Glitter too?

Edit: thought i posted this before but interwebz ate it

Nice kings board Smitty, some nice architectural pieces a well. New up-cycled shop stuff coming?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I m sure people were confused as to why a grown man was taking a photo of just a bare gym floor.
> 
> - jmartel


Actually more than a few were looking, I thought I should stop because people might think I'm weird then remembered I don't GAF what other people think. It was actually several photos because the camera on my phone is crap, they could have been looking just because of what kind of phone it was, it's the pull start model and the vacuum tubes have to warm before I can make a call.


----------



## DLK

I am actually not surprised you would find Birdseye maple in a gym floor. Most of the basketball floors were manufactured by Horner flooring in Dollar Bay Michigan which is a town just 4.7 miles from Houghton, Michigan where I still live for the next 210 days. And we are the source of Birdseye maple. Indeed the supplier of Birdseye maple for woodcraft is in Mohawk, Michigan about 18 miles north of me. There are a couple of Lumber suppliers there and I belive it is Birds eye creations that sells to woodcraft but they are all family related and I am a bit confused. I have seen homes here where all the molding is Birdseye. So much so I became sick of it. I have had random chunks just given to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, it's actual a bar / counter from the 1800s. Salvaged from a now-torn-down commerial building, had to take it apart to get it out. The goal is to rebuild.


----------



## ToddJB

Brain trust: I'm working on one of our duplexes and I've found a bunch of aluminum foil jammed in every crack of the oven. Anyone know why? Is this an old trick I'm not familiar with, or is this just weird?

Only thing I can think of is an attempt to keep it from heating up the room?


----------



## HokieKen

'Cause you can't put foil in the microwave Todd.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That is weird and not something I've seen done before, I can't imagine you'd see any measurable difference in reducing the heat transferred into the room. Hopefully it's not for some funky nasty reason.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, if it's a gas oven I'd be concerned.


----------



## ToddJB

Good thought, Kev, but it is Electric.


----------



## theoldfart

Only thing I can think of then is the exterior got too hot while baking.


----------



## DanKrager

Is the foil on the inside or outside? Can't tell from the picture. There is likely a method to this madness because I've done it! I had an all metal desk in my shop that I thought would keep mice out of my stuff. Nope. So I emptied the desk, turned it over and stuffed metal foil and steel wool into every crevice and crack over 1/16". It was a big job because big desk, but it worked.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Makes sense ^


----------



## HokieKen

Could just be a drafty oven too. Maybe it wouldn't hold temperature at higher settings and they just used the foil to improve insulation. Or like Dan said, maybe their mice just kept getting out before they were done.


----------



## MSquared

Hard to tell from the pic. Ovens should vent properly past their 'proper' seal, and out their designed vents, thus creating effective convection/heat/air flow. Maybe they were cooking things at 600-700 degrees or more in a conventional home oven? Bad idea!


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmm, the mice thing makes sense to me. I've found some foil in other random places to, my guess is there was probably an infestation at one point.


----------



## Pezking7p

I had a tenant that put tape over every hole once to keep out bugs? Maybe similar theory. Not all people
Do things for rational reasons so I wouldn't think too hard about it or you might hurt your brain.


----------



## MSquared

Aaah! Found foil stuffing holes elsewhere around the house/apartment? Mice. Had a rental property where the little buggers were everywhere all of a sudden. Came in from the cold that year apparently. It was a b#*ch getting rid of them ...but got 'em. Had to bust out kitchen cornices/fascias and rebuild them. Stunk up in there! Crawling around the attic and foundation, etc. to make sure all else was sealed with aluminum mesh and steel wool was no fun either. Rodents gnawing on wires freaks me out! Bwaaah!

P.S.; Get your tenant a cat for Christmas!!


----------



## HokieKen

Mice are little furry sons of bitches. My mom called me tonight to come get a bat out of her living room. Seriously? We haven't had bats around here for a couple of months now and here's this lil mofo hanging from her window treatment like ain't nobody gonna notice. Having to go over there cut into my shop time so I fully intended to Ozzy Ozborne the bastard. But I just couldn't bring myself to do it. Ozzy did some hard stuff back in the day…


----------



## jmartel

I've always used steel wool for filling in mice holes so far. But haven't had large enough spaces that aluminum foil would work better.


----------



## chrisstef

Def used for drying out weed. Wont ignite in tin foil but will dry out evenly.


----------



## HokieKen

> Def used for drying out weed. Wont ignite in tin foil but will dry out evenly.
> 
> - chrisstef


Oh it'll ignite. I made more than one bowl from foil back in the day ;-) It'll burn the hell out of your fingers though…


----------



## rad457

> Def used for drying out weed. Wont ignite in tin foil but will dry out evenly.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Oh it ll ignite. I made more than one bowl from foil back in the day ;-) It ll burn the hell out of your fingers though…
> 
> - HokieKen


Always wondered why they called it Dope?


----------



## chrisstef

That throws me back to making gravity bongs in the woods with the neighborhood crew. Man, my boy take a big ole rip n immediately went face first into the leaves. Dude pops up n says "i dreamed i was in the army … and i woke up with leaves in my mouth".


----------



## bandit571

Better living, through improved Chemistry…


----------



## theoldfart

Mmmmm hash!


----------



## MSquared

Creative/skilled people partake? Nah!! That's ridiculous!


----------



## HokieKen

We had a big ole water bong one of my girlfriends stole from her hippy mom's hippy boyfriend. That thing was solid glass and about 30" tall. I saw a few dudes take a hit from that big boy and go straight on their ass. Say what you want but we never had fights or got the cops called while we were burning.


----------



## HokieKen

Been better than 2 decades since I've partaken Marty. And no one was calling me skilled or creative back then ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Ha! I hear 'ya!  And you don't want a serious stoner around any sharp objects!!


----------



## 489tad

It will be legal in IL Jan 1. Chicago mayor said no issues smoking on your property or out of public view.


----------



## Pezking7p

I was a big fan of "squish in the side of an empty soda can and poke a few holes in it with a sharp object".

Burned like hell but everyone's got an empty soda can.


----------



## chrisstef

> I was a big fan of "squish in the side of an empty soda can and poke a few holes in it with a sharp object".
> 
> Burned like hell but everyone's got an empty soda can.
> 
> - Pezking7p


They call those guys hvac technicians now.


----------



## MSquared

Not that it's dangerous, although it has that potential I suppose, but I've heard that smoking too much strong weed on a regular basis could lead one to wearing a green satin cape with a matching mask and having a squirrel as a sidekick while working with sharp objects. Just sayin'...


----------



## Brit

I used to smoke hash but I found that the corned beef kept clogging up the pipe. Maybe I was doing it wrong.


----------



## theoldfart

No problem, just don't inhale.


----------



## MSquared

I hate when that happens!


----------



## bandit571

How many here have read the lyrics to "30 days in the hole".....and KNOW all the "brands" Humble Pie was talking about? Like a certain "Brown" that can sure smack you down….

BTW: IF you say you can remember the 1960s…..either you are lying, or you weren't there….


----------



## theoldfart

feel like making brownies now


----------



## bandit571

Maybe old Ted will have 16,000 types of "herbs" to try?


----------



## DLK

> I used to smoke hash but I found that the corned beef kept clogging up the pipe. Maybe I was doing it wrong.
> 
> - Brit


Thats similar to my experience smoking trout its just too difficult to keep lit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I feel out of this convo. Totally. As in, George Goebel: "Ever get the feeling the world is a tuxedo, and you're a pair of brown shoes?"

Time to lite up, let up, and have another drink!

Edit: first dovetails in too long. Not bad, 'off the saw.'


----------



## theoldfart

Bravo Smitty.


----------



## 489tad

D3 is heading to the quarterfinals and the help of a bucket of chicken and some rum, The OSU should remain #1 seed.


----------



## Pezking7p

The chair is done! Nearly three years in the making. Thought it might be the end of me for a while there. It's very comfortable (I was worried for a while).










I also randomly had someone ring the doorbell today. Was the amazon delivery man with a giant box that read "shop fox dust collector" so I guess I know what Mrs Pez got me for Christmas.


----------



## DanKrager

That is AWESOME, Pez. The chair is really nice, too! 

DanK


----------



## MSquared

Beautiful Chair and Ottoman there! Three years to finish? Meh! Worth the wait!


----------



## ToddJB

I love it, Pez. It isn't bulky looking, but still looks super comfy. Awesome job.


----------



## woodcox

It's done! Nice work, Dan.

Amazon rung the bell at 7:30 pm to let my minion see a Barbie dream house on the porch from Santa. We had some splanin to do.


----------



## jmartel

Fantastic, Pez. Bet you are glad it's over.

Only got a small amount of time this weekend to work on my chair. Got one lower rail fit. Messy bench.










Gotta love end grain shavings after a fresh sharpening. Shiny.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work guys!
Bandit, I do remember the sixties (and Humble Pie) just can't remember what I had for lunch yesterday.
I have pics of a project that I can't show until after Christmas. People may be snooping. I'll share on the 26th.

Go Seahawks!


----------



## bandit571

Posted as a Project…









Simple, little table….


----------



## jmartel

Nice table, bandit. I dig it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chair looks great.

I too love how conspicuous some of Amazon's stuff is when shipped. I ordered my littlest one some lincoln logs and that just what it said on the side of the box. Luckily he can read but the older ones are getting suspicious so I'm hoping future deliveries will occur when everyone's at school from now until Christmas.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice Pez!

Went out as a family and did some Christmas shopping today. One stop was a home furniture/decor shop. Saw two uh, questionable things:

Non-functional bow ties in tables bug me, so I was kind of glad to see that there was an actual split that was being spanned by some gaudy metal bow ties on a table… until I got a little closer and saw that the checks were completely unrelated to the grain. Yup - they'd cut in some fake splits so that they could slap in the bow ties. There were a couple more pieces from the same line elsewhere in the store, and they all showed the same fakery. Ugh.

Second was a slab-looking desk, waterfall on both sides. Got closer and saw banding on the front edge of the top - crap, that's plywood. Oh, and so are the sides. Hell, it's all plywood. Okay, that's different, but how much? $1500. Yikes.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the nice words dudes. Feels really good to be done.



> Nice Pez!
> 
> Went out as a family and did some Christmas shopping today. One stop was a home furniture/decor shop. Saw two uh, questionable things:
> 
> Non-functional bow ties in tables bug me, so I was kind of glad to see that there was an actual split that was being spanned by some gaudy metal bow ties on a table… until I got a little closer and saw that the checks were completely unrelated to the grain. Yup - they d cut in some fake splits so that they could slap in the bow ties. There were a couple more pieces from the same line elsewhere in the store, and they all showed the same fakery. Ugh.
> 
> Second was a slab-looking desk, waterfall on both sides. Got closer and saw banding on the front edge of the top - crap, that s plywood. Oh, and so are the sides. Hell, it s all plywood. Okay, that s different, but how much? $1500. Yikes.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


You just can't appreciate that the craftsmanship was at such a high level that they needed to create super cracks that can only be held by metal bow ties.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome chair and ottoman Pez! Those make me sad that I'm shopping for a new recliner :-(

Table looks great Bandit. Love the tapered legs.

Anybody wanna guess where I spent the weekend? Hint: I won a major award ;-)


----------



## WillliamMSP

That place exists?! I want to go to there.


----------



## HokieKen

Not only does it exist Bill but you can actually stay in the house! We couldn't swallow that pill but we stayed in the Bumpus House next door. It was a friggin' awesome weekend. There's an a great little pub across the street with good food too


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait a minute, you headed north from VA between the months of September - June. . . . . . . . on purpose? How much corn did you eat before deciding that was a good idea?


----------



## MSquared

My brother has one of those Lady's Leg Lamps … We don't talk …..


----------



## HokieKen

Crazy huh Yeti? Turned out to be a beautiful weekend in Cleveland believe it or not. Saturday was crisp in the upper 30's but no wind and blue skies and sunshine. Sunday was near 50 with blue skies and sunshine. Now that I'm back south, it's mid-30s and raining cats and dogs :-/

I hope those two statements are unrelated Marty…


----------



## Pezking7p

I have actually only seen the beginning of A Christmas Story. Never made it past about the first 15-20 minutes. *(ducks to avoid vegetable projectiles)*

The weather does suck. Cold and rainy. I hate it so much I decided to go to Hawaii on Wednesday.

Counted the days. Only 5 days in the plant from now til the end of the year. This is both good and bad. Back to work!


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Pez! Hawaii is awesome. I tried to convince the wife to ditch all the kids and grandkids and parents and siblings and just go hop on a cruise with me this year for Christmas. I got a weekend in Cleveland instead…


----------



## Pezking7p

Relationships are built on a foundation of compromise?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Spent the morning cleaning up the garage, as best I could with limited motivation and the door closed due to the cold rain. Nothing got pitched yet, the majority of what I can do is go vertical by stacking. Believe it or not, this is a major improvement over what it looked like before.


----------



## MSquared

Ken - There are some days I wish we weren't related!


----------



## Pezking7p

BBY, It seems that your two-wheeled vehicles are encroaching on your shop. Time for a fire sale. Anyone who wants to keep theirs must write a full request and justification for space.

Two questions:

1) Is that a desk or a table saw???

2) HOW MANY CIRCULAR SAWS DO YOU HAVE?

I might be easing into vacation mode already.


----------



## HokieKen

I've offered to free you up some space by taking a worm-drive saw off your wall Yeti. There's only so much I can do man.


----------



## ToddJB

And I'd be willing to find a spot for one of your beam saws, you know, to help you out in your time of need.

Metal building was suppose to go up today, but it rained. Scheduled for Weds.

Total load vs Max load question: I'm trying to get the power company to tell me if my current service line will handle a 200amp box for the shop (currently only have 100amp). They will not tell me anything until I fill out a load sheet. On the load sheet it has total load and max load. I know max load is the amount of draw I could ever imagine happening at any given time, but what is my total? Is it the sum of all the breakers? Or is it the total draw of every piece of equipment in the shop, be it plugged in or not?


----------



## Pezking7p

Where is fridge when you need him? I haven't seen him or tony. RIP

I would check NEC, they should have a defined calculation I think.


----------



## ToddJB

I've actually been consulting Fridge offline, he doesn't deal with load sheets.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Max load should be everything you would have turned on at once, guess high, you've got a lot of space there. If you ever wanted to do mild production you could be looking at two power hungry machines in addition to a big DC, add all the ancillary stuff that you know will be on before you start any work and that would be your max load. Your total load should from the utility? https://www.thespruce.com/calculate-electrical-circuit-load-capacity-1152739
You could start a dedicated thread or chime in on the weather report thread https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/253609 and you could hope TopamaxSurvivor (Bob) would help out, long time electrician with I suspect more experience than Fridge. BTW where did he go?

Pez,

1) Table saw with a bunch of crap on it as I have no sanding or assembly table.
2) 27


----------



## Pezking7p

I saw quite a few but you have to be joking with 27, right? You are worse than the hand plane guys.


----------



## MSquared

So, Yeti - Is my Dad's old B&D 7-1/2" (I believe) CS from the early 70's something worth holding on to? It works just fine. Not a monster, but cuts sheet goods OK.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What's it look like? The B&D "Lectro-Saw" was one of the best, many others were good too. Continued maintenance, when being used regularly, is of paramount importance as all but bearings and brushes are usually unobtainium. The quality of the older available grease was such that frequent lubrication was necessary, many if not most older saws had a grease port so you could periodically squirt some more in. If it was done regularly many of those saws could last forever, if not, the pinion gear teeth cut into the armature shaft could wear away quickly requiring an entire new armature which would probably not be available today. If you have pictures, post them.

Pez, for your viewing pleasure, I think there's only ~20 in the picture.









The hand plane guys might be nuts but they can't do this:


----------



## theoldfart

Another RailRoad picture. We just finished the the end bumper. Four mortises and tenons, 8"x8" beam.










Tapered them with a beam saw cut and finished with a D8 rip. We'll make it pretty later.


----------



## MSquared

*Yeti* - It's probably just a survivor and nothing special. I'll get a pic. I'm pretty sure you'll laugh at it!! 

*OldFart* - Man! You folks are doing Yeoman's work on those train cars! Looking pretty already!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, yeah, I'm going big for Max Load. 50amp for old stick welder - 12kw. 5hp 220 for big machine - 4.8kw. 3hp 220 for compressor - 2.2kw. 2hp DC - 1.5kw. Hot Water heater - 5kw. Ton of LEDs - 1.2 kw.

Max Load tips the scales at 21.7kw. 100amp panel is 19.2kw

200amp panel is plenty of room to grow.

Total Load I think is just subtracting the welder and big machine since they're not hardwired, so 9.9kw, yeah?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yeti, yeah, I m going big for Max Load. 50amp for old stick welder - 12kw. 5hp 220 for big machine - 4.8kw. 3hp 220 for compressor - 2.2kw. 2hp DC - 1.5kw. Hot Water heater - 5kw. Ton of LEDs - 1.2 kw.
> 
> Max Load tips the scales at 21.7kw. 100amp panel is 19.2kw
> 
> 200amp panel is plenty of room to grow.
> 
> Total Load I think is just subtracting the welder and big machine since they re not hardwired, so 9.9kw, yeah?
> 
> - ToddJB


Old Arn is Big Arn, eh? What's the plan for the space? Ultimate Tool Den or something more commercial? Can I fit more questions into this post?

More tools came in the mail last night. So far I'm at 3/4 Christmas presents as tools, and the fourth is a razor that vibrates so I think that counts as at least half a tool.

I have just made my to-do list before I can leave for Hawaii tonight. It's daunting.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, I'd tell them 7.5hp for compressor, 10hp planer, 10hp DC, 5hp bandsaw, plus all that you've mentioned already. Turning on two 10hp single phase motors at the same time would be foolish in most non-commercial panels, but I'd want everything to be wired (and supplied) to handle it along with everything else that was already on. I know it's a long shot but I could have easily put a 10hp in my Rockwell S63 that originally had a 12hp 3ph motor in it. You never know when a used bag house might come up for sale for next to nothing.


----------



## HokieKen

Can you even get a (true) 10 hp motor that's single phase Yeti?

Go big Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, I hear ya. But the problem is I do not want them to have to upgrade the supply line. 1 - It will cost me. 2 - They'd have to put another pole on my property in a very inconvenient location to handle the weight of the heavier supply line. I need it to be high enough for them to justify putting in a 200amp meter base, but not high enough that they think the whole thing needs rerun.

Pez, I have dreams of making a go at this at some point. We'll see.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, you can get a 15hp single phase motor from Baldor or Leeson for less than the price of an Accord, maybe. Farmers used to use them more that needed big power and didn't have access to three phase power.

Todd, I see you're trying to hit that sweet spot in between, I certainly wouldn't want to have to pay more for additional service, nor have another pole put up. Beyond that, I would want as much as I could get out of the current setup.


----------



## jmartel

Having electric power envy over here. I have a single 20 amp circuit run out to the shop currently. Need to dig a trench and run out enough for 60 amps at some point though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

For those that might think I have a problem with circular saw, check out post #61.

https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=413412


----------



## HokieKen

Can't see images without logging in Yeti. Ain't creating a login…


----------



## rad457

> Having electric power envy over here. I have a single 20 amp circuit run out to the shop currently. Need to dig a trench and run out enough for 60 amps at some point though.
> 
> - jmartel


I ran a 40 amp service for a garage but when I changed it to a workshop was only able to go to 60 amp, wish I had put cable in for 100 amp as my heating source(electric boiler) takes 20 amps so now limited to a 110 V Dust collector


----------



## Mosquito

I've got 100 Amp, and may have to re-run it in the spring, which I'm not very excited about. Landscaping to fix the water issues we had last spring is going to end up making the current run only 1.5" below grade, even though they're only going down 5" in that area, so it's already not burried very deep.


----------



## chrisstef

Youve missed some stuff pez. Todd went iron hound not too long ago. My zipper is bracing for when he gets everything squared up in the new shop.

Im itchin for a project but havent even sniffed motivation recently. In a deep shop funk.


----------



## HokieKen

The grandkids love seeing Santa. Well 2/3 of them did….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Can t see images without logging in Yeti. Ain t creating a login…
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry, didn't know they wouldn't allow non-member see pics. This appears to be in the guy's family room, my hero!


----------



## ToddJB

Those all look fairly new. Holding onto them in hopes they become collectors items?

Building is suppose to go up tomorrow. We'll see.

Really ready to start moving stuff around. I.E. out of the storage unit that is costing me $200 a month. Good news I've hit 25 days on the slab. I've been patient and followed the rules, so now when my concrete cracks I'll have a clear conscience.


----------



## ToddJB

Most, that sucks about the grading. Sorry, man.

Stef, I'm jonesing too. I've been without a shop for coming up on 5 months. It's been good to focus that energy elsewhere, but I'm chomping.


----------



## MSquared

The Family Room? Hmmmmm …... Nice sconces though!


----------



## jmartel

> Youve missed some stuff pez. Todd went iron hound not too long ago. My zipper is bracing for when he gets everything squared up in the new shop.
> 
> Im itchin for a project but havent even sniffed motivation recently. In a deep shop funk.
> 
> - chrisstef


How about a chair? It's what the cool kids are doing.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Youve missed some stuff pez. Todd went iron hound not too long ago. My zipper is bracing for when he gets everything squared up in the new shop.
> 
> Im itchin for a project but havent even sniffed motivation recently. In a deep shop funk.
> 
> - chrisstef


Rap music and a good douche always gets my juices going.



> Most, that sucks about the grading. Sorry, man.
> 
> Stef, I m jonesing too. I ve been without a shop for coming up on 5 months. It s been good to focus that energy elsewhere, but I m chomping.
> 
> - ToddJB


Anytime you want to make a trip to Greensboro we'll have a beer and chop some mortises.


----------



## HokieKen

So if anyone wondered what a single dude's living room looks like, there ya go!

Toddles, c'mon up. I'm still working on the downslope side of overhauling my mill. You can finish that up for me if ya need a fix.

Stef, I got lotsa Christmas presents left to make. I can send ya some projects to motivate ya ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Check and check on the mobb deep and shop douche Pez. Joint is clean as a whistle. Ill get there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh ok, a shop douche, now I understand. I thought maybe it was some new age hippy health squirt kinda deal to help self motivate a person.


----------



## HokieKen

To be fair, Pez didn't say anything about the shop at all Yeti. We can't really be sure what he was referring to ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Well Todd, it's yesterday's tomorrow, so….


----------



## chrisstef

This is bad. Ive come full circle. My brain actually jumped right to shop cleaning instead of a joke about beaver cleaning when Pez said douche.

Brb. Gonna go fart on my wife.


----------



## ToddJB

No dice, Mos. Called at 8am cancelling on me. Supposedly tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## jmartel

Quiet friday.

Made a bunch of sugar cookies last night for a party today. I discovered I am an absolutely terrible decorator with icing. At least they taste good.


----------



## Pezking7p

With stef the douche could refer to his shop or his lady parts.

Jmart it would probably go better if you put on a thick layer of frosting and then carved it. Any contrasting colors should be inlayed, of course.

Aloha!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice pez.

Made it into the shop and cobbled together a ghost catcher with the boy. I couldnt muster a proton pack. Glued up a tray project i started in the spring. Crawling.


----------



## 489tad

Watched local D3 from the comfort of my couch. They made it to the finals.

Pez, I had two Kona Ales so far today. Enjoy!

I'm going to "try" to finish a gift I was asked to make a year ago. We shall see.


----------



## Mosquito

My holiday schedule went from "Might have enough time" to "HA YEAH RIGHT" pretty quick when I found out I have to go to Nashville for work this coming week, T-Th, and then we're traveling next weekend for the in-laws Christmas, and then up to my parents' for Christmas ON Christmas. Going to be too much traveling for me.

Have to make a small frame, and maybe some other projects. Busy busy. Thankfully, after all that running around, I'll be off through the end of the year to rest up and get some shop time in


----------



## theoldfart

Shop elf at work.










Works cheap, couple of cookies and a few hugs!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mine operates the vacuum. Saves me a lot of time, especially around the lathe.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Also, my elf will pay me a couple of cookies to do the work. Win- win!


----------



## bigblockyeti

My elves start out like gizmo then quickly turn into gremlins; crazy, dangerous, destructive, etc. Even a small tack hammer will be wielded like a weapon, maybe next year they'll calm down, maybe.


----------



## MSquared

My Elves are all grown-up now! Whaaaa!!! I still get cookies from my daughter though ….. Yaaay!!


----------



## theoldfart

The elf loves the chute plane and the shavings it makes.


----------



## jmartel

Successful bowl #2, total attempt #4. Going to be shipped out to my parents for Christmas. Maple burl from the score I got last year. Has been air drying outside since then. Still have 100-150lbs sitting back there waiting to be turned.










Still need to turn off the tenon and finish the bottom though.










And got 2 out of 3 of the grill tools made for my Dad. Cherry with CA finish.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice #Jburly! That bowl is gorgeous. I got a couple of sets of those grilling tools to do for Christmas gifts too. Time seems to be winding down mighty fast…


----------



## MSquared

-


----------



## terryR

Lovely bowl, JSuperbBurl.


----------



## ToddJB

That bowl is bonkers good, Jmart.

Building is up.




























There is about two feet between the two buildings.










Connected the roof line. Will eventually close off the sides and make deep shelves from the original space.










View from inside original space. Door opens into the new shop. Need to make the old doorway bigger.










12' walls. Had to go that high to get above the other roofline.










Need to get the plastic up, power wash, and seal.


----------



## terryR

Been too long since I posted…










Another knife. Obsidian hafted to Redwood Burl I received from one of you girls, but cannot remember whom. Acrylic for the end cap.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome blade TR! I love those things 

Suhweeeeeet Toddles!


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Todd. 
Terry nice to see your still at it.


----------



## HokieKen

So…. do y'all think I should put my buffing motor directly behind my belt grinder where I grind steel?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Uhm… yes?


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, yer smokin' dude.


----------



## HokieKen

That could have went really bad :-(. Such a stupid thing to do and yet it's been like that for months and I haven't batted an eye. And I only smelled it after I took off my respirator tonight. But by the time I did, it was catchin. Stay safe boys!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Use an asbestos polishing wheel, fireproof!

Todd, the new building looks gigantic, what is the width & depth?


----------



## ToddJB

20×30


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, shop is hyooge. Will be nice to have those two buildings connected. Tons of extra space to do activities.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DanKrager

That bowl is awesome, Jturner.

And so is that shop "addition", Todd.

Nothin' to brag about here.

Well, OK. Some of you report having a bladder full alarm. This morning my eyes popped open when the Colon Report came it. It was a brief oneliner, "You're full of $hit."

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. I'm sad to send this one out.

Todd, I like a man with a big shop.

Nice knife, Terry.


----------



## woodcox

Nice, Todd. No windows?

Pretty bowl, J.

That looks amazing, Terry.

From some wood to the dry fits in a month for me with a wreck this big is rare. 



































About ready to start a seal coat after the back gets fit.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks great Woody.

I didn't have them put in windows, it was a silly price per window. I'll add some high ones in some day.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I'm ok with no windows but you are going Big Ass Fan right?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha, um, doubtful.










I could have central air and run it for 5 years at that price.


----------



## Mosquito

And when you do install that central air, do your heat that way too and have both lol


----------



## terryR

Very nice, Woody. Mahogany?


----------



## jmartel

Super nice bookcase, WC.


----------



## woodcox

Sapele, close enough to be called an African mahogany. I have seen both labels at the gettin place.

She may decide on another top. I had that plank and it is a darker brown than the rest of the case. I used some as secondary wood in places and it can almost look black speckled apart from the more red panels.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Shop talk had me out in the yard today further trying to decide on a "detached garage" (per HOA definition) or a large shed. I could go 24'W x 30'D with a garage but would eat waaaay too much of the kids run around area and would be pushing it for what the HOA might approve. The over sized 16' x 20' shed variation (standard is 14' x 16') would fit perfect at the back of the yard where grass won't grow anyway, this would allow shop time in the garage after getting out of the stuff the garage that's currently in the way. I started cleaning surface roots from the back area where the shed could be as it looked bad with no grass already, now it looks like graboids were digging around back there. I'm really suffering from paralysis by analysis trying to decide what to do, the fact that if I do nothing, I spend no more money is certainly a contributing factor too.


----------



## HokieKen

Sexy shelf WC! That top is some really nice looking Sapele. I'll take it if SWMBO don't want it ;-)

So what you're saying Todd is that the Big Ass fan will pay for itself in only 5 years? You should get two!


----------



## HokieKen

Tough call Yeti. What's the projected time at that location? IIRC you have a plan to build on another property in the next XX years? I think the cost of the shed/garage, the amount of shop time you will actually have and how long you'll be in that house would all go into the equation for me. If you're planning to build a bunch of furniture, then no question, you need good shop space. If you just need somewhere to get away from the ankle-biters and the ear-chewer, then maybe you can hobble by with just a small bench and space for a lathe for a year or two?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful casework!

I'm stretching boards to replace rot, and repairing splits. Project might become a blog, don't know yet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Tough call Yeti. What s the projected time at that location? IIRC you have a plan to build on another property in the next XX years? I think the cost of the shed/garage, the amount of shop time you will actually have and how long you ll be in that house would all go into the equation for me. If you re planning to build a bunch of furniture, then no question, you need good shop space. If you just need somewhere to get away from the ankle-biters and the ear-chewer, then maybe you can hobble by with just a small bench and space for a lathe for a year or two?
> 
> - HokieKen


These all fit into the equation to varying degrees, I forgot to mention I also want to meet with a realtor that has moved over half the houses in this neighborhood to see what I should expect for my ROI. Wife is pushing me to build the detached garage as I used the heck out of the last one and it's my zen area where I can decompress. Getting away from the ankle biters is very appealing but crushing the space they have to run around is sort of counter productive to wearing them out while outside. I do want to build up the road in the future but that time frame is totally up in the air. We do need more furniture now to fill a larger space that I'm capable, willing and looking forward to building but trying nearly anything now is very difficult so a true shop would be great for that. The shed I'm ballparking at about 25% the cost of what a detached garage due not only to space but the lack of insulation, electrical, lighting & HVAC. To add another wildcard into the mix, I'm still trying to find time to look at the sawmill I was interested in but haven't been able to make it up there yet to saw up a big log to confirm what performance I can extract from it,


----------



## HokieKen

Well, if my wife were pushing for the detached garage, detached garage it would be! Put a ladder to the roof and a trampoline beside it. Trust me, the kids will wear themselves out.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice work Smitty.

Tale of two shops today. Railroad to start.

Finished up everything we can do on one end of the car. One of the lead restorers came back and asked where the metal guard was. What guard we asked. Why this one that was in storage!  It was in rough shape so it was sent out the the metal fab shop and they are making four of them since we have another car in storage awaiting its turn.










It's now covered in plywood and we'll get back to it when the parts are done. Now onto the other end of the car, worse than the the first!










The Dorn box has been brazed and clean up has commenced.



















I am going to paint this box, a first for me.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody else Santa elfin' like their ass is on fire? I be way behind this year :-(

Finished these up for Momma.









Tryin' to finish up a couple of knives now for my son and a nephew. Thankfully after that it'll all be turning stuff.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Question for the collective brain trust; I don't have FB so I use my wife's account to peruse Marketplace and buy crap I don't need, at any rate, I can't delete saved items and FB is no help in the help section. I know how to as I've been able to do it in the past but when I click "OK" after "Remove Saved Item" it disappears for a fraction of a second then reappears as if I've done nothing. There's *ALOT* of saved items and those that have sold and I want gone are starting to rack up. I don't know if the issue is having the same account open on multiple devices or not but it doesn't seem to be. Any ideas?


----------



## ToddJB

Dunno Yeti. Mine has an "unsave" option and it disappears, but I will note that it when I go to the saved items it says the total of how many I've ever saved, even though only the ones I currently have saved are showing.


----------



## jmartel

Despite being probably the youngest one in this thread, I can't help you either. Never really used facebook marketplace much. The couple things I've listed even I can't figure out how to get rid of them after they are sold.


----------



## jmartel

Pretty sure I should have worn my dive gear to work today with how much rain there was. My gear soaked completely through.

Picked up some larger jaws for bowl turning as well today from Rockler. Thinking bowls might be my new favorite thing to make.


----------



## HokieKen

You can have em Jmart. I do bowls occasionally for gifts but I'd much rather be doing tool handles or beer mugs.


----------



## 489tad

I got out early tonight. Thought I'd do something constructive.


----------



## HokieKen

One Santa stabby done.


----------



## 489tad

Nice Kenny!









Local D3 NCAA Champions!


----------



## putty

Here is a good video to watch with a good 12 pack….. the Drool Log


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Nice!


----------



## MSquared

+1 …. I love it!!! Genius!


----------



## ToddJB

Just wrapped up one side of our duplex. Spent three months in here.


----------



## chrisstef

Keep up the good work Todd. That looks great!


----------



## theoldfart

Nice refurb Todd. Maybe a career as a DIY TV personality!


----------



## chrisstef

Beard. Check. Flannel. Check. Soon to be shop full of killer arn. Check. Im with fart. You just need a schtick. Woodworking without pants has an interesting ring.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks fantastic, Todd. Funny, the house we just sold had the exact same tub (the cast iron art deco-ish thing). I had a lot of fun cutting tiles to fit around that base. I thought I was going to have an easy tile install, but ended up spending a few hours fitting tiles to the tub because of the curves and because even the flat parts aren't straight.

Keep it up.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## ToddJB

Nice Dan, I wanted to keep it intially, but seeing how bad the rot was under it I opted for a replacement with a much higher back barrier.










Here's a view of the rot










All the studs were rotted off, the sill plates were the consistency of coffee cake. Everything had to be fully replaced or heavily sistered


----------



## theoldfart

Whole lotta work Todd, done well of course.

Elves have taken over the shop


----------



## terryR

Very impressive work, Todd!


----------



## 489tad

The Todd and Pez DIWOP Show. Pants or no pants, you guys do nice work.

Kev, its great your able to pass along the skills. It looks like they have some nice projects in the works.


----------



## dbray55

I have been working on my house for about a year. The permit parts (electrical, plumbing, and structural) are finally done. I still have some tile work to do and then the cabinets and flooring. 
The island will have a butcher block top of white oak (pictured) at one end, the rest will be white boards










Started out with 3 posts










The kitchen sink (moved the kitchen from the middle of the house to the back)
The glue up










To the finish (have not made the doors or drawers - they come later)










The main bath was redone from this -










to a roll-in shower










With a new vanity (I have not made the doors in the middle yet)










The guest bathroom is almost complete (it was a bedroom)

This has been a whole lot of work - more to follow


----------



## woodcox

That island top is looking great, David. Nice work in the bath too! What is the long metal piece on the floor of the shower for?

Jon's couch coaster was a hit, now another for a nephew. 








This made woody angry. Smash and throw stuff he did. 









Sad to hear Charles Neil passed away.


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't hear that Charles passed. A lot of knowledge and skill went with him.

That knick just proves you use it. You earned it.

Looks like a lot of good projects, David.


----------



## dbray55

Long metal piece is the drain. That shower is 5' x 5'

The other shower is 4' x 5'

That part of the top is only on the one end. The whole island will be about 6' x 6'


----------



## chrisstef

No way. Charles passed? Thats terrible to hear. More finishing knowledge than the lot of us combined.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This is a bit more revealing.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/307351


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, yeesh, that is BAD. Luckily we didn't have anything like that. Just a bit of rot under the toilet. Fantastic job with the framing. I can only imagine how your heart sank when you found all that rot.

Dbray, I love that bathroom vanity. Everything you're working on looks great.

We are at the airport, headed to Alabama to spend the holidays with my folks and my brother's family. Huzzah!


----------



## jmartel

Nice remodel, dbray and Todd. Ours has been basically at a standstill since a bit after the kid popped out. Hoping the wife picks up another contracting job after the new year so we can get countertops and windows for the kitchen. Then it's just the office and finishing up all the little items. Today makes 3 years after we bought the place so I'm ready for it to be done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Three years already, wow the time flies!

Snuck out to the garage for a bit to finish up a router flattening sled to replace the one I think I left on the wall back in OH when I escaped. A little practice on walnut that's way too wet means I'll get to do it again, but using a plunge router this time is working out much better than a fixed base router on my last iteration. As you can see, there's still crap everywhere that shouldn't be there.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice slab yeti.

Almost glue up time for a tray i started in the spring. Your boy's breakin land speed records around here.

Gonna work a live edge slab bench with a buddy after the new year. Going right by the lakeside grill spot hes got.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm rockin' out some flashlights in pink cast pine cones my boy Dave Kelley (Kelleycrafts) made. I don't really like the acrylic stuff usually but with some organic stuff thrown in, these things can look pretty badass. Even the pink ones…


----------



## jmartel

Where did you get the flashlight kit? I don't think I've seen them before.


----------



## 489tad

Flashlight pen kit! Cool!

















I'm gonna make it! Oil is on, wax it tonight, add jewelry and wrap.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, breathe! You did it! Nice.


----------



## HokieKen

The flashlight kits are from penn state industries guys. They're not super bright but they look nice. I don't generally like the gold in pens and such but the 24k gold and gunmetal combo is pretty sexy. Good thing since that's the only option they have.

Did a couple more last night.


----------



## woodcox

Blow on it, Dan.

A big slab bench is going to be fun, stef.

Nephew's coaster and jumps are done. Same kid colored on my bathroom walls with eyeliner recently. 









A late birthday gift from me came yesterday. I'm a giver. 








I like the pine cones, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice 78 Woody  Nice ramp too. I gotta make the grandson one of those.


----------



## HokieKen

Flashlights are done. Finally. After about 8 attempts…


----------



## theoldfart

Woody, templates on the small ramps or eyeballed?

Two grandsons and they both like hot wheels/ matchbox cars.


----------



## woodcox

Jon has a plastic set that clicks together I traced around. One for backflips of course. MonsterJam brand freestyle ramps. Like twenty bucks. Easy to bandsaw out of pine posts too.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks


----------



## 489tad

Finished!


----------



## HokieKen

That looks awesome Dan!! Is that a Bridge City plane I spy?


----------



## 489tad

> That looks awesome Dan!! Is that a Bridge City plane I spy?
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny. It's a Veritas. Have all three. Finally was able to use it.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, lovely box. Looks great.

Kenny, those pine cone ones are wild.

Woody love the ramp, super cool.

You know one advantage to not having a shop? No expectations from others or myself regarding making gifts.


----------



## bandit571

A Christmas Present, from a Grandson….









Hmmm, I think I'll just have to open it….

Merry Christmas, you all….


----------



## Hammerthumb

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## HokieKen

Merry Christmas y'all. ********************ter was full!


----------



## dbray55

Merry Christmas


----------



## 489tad

Merry Christmas!


----------



## theoldfart

Getting on the road for Christmas visits.

Merry Christmas to all of you and yours.


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Christmas fellas!


----------



## Mosquito

Just got done with my week of travel, so happy to be home. Merry Christmas all who partake


----------



## woodcox

Merry Christmas. Finally snowing here. Hope you guys are all good these days.

Nice work Dan.

That's up there with new socks bandit. Good kid.

Todd, way to look on the bright side. We're here for you man. Clearly a sign of shop withdrawal syndrome.


----------



## Pezking7p

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


----------



## terryR

'tis the season…










who wants to lick it! LOL!


----------



## HokieKen

That's what she said TR.

Is that glass? Whatever it is, it sure is colorful


----------



## terryR

yep, just glass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy (Belated) Christmas, and Blessed New Year to All!


----------



## Pezking7p

So I am excited to be home from all of our travel in December. Was going to start my built ins tomorrow, Hoping to make some great progress this weekend…...but I forgot that the lumber store is 40 minutes away and I don't have a cut list yet. I also need about 2 hours for the gym. Plus, you know, time to eat, shower, make sure Mrs Pez still loves me, etc.

So it looks like progress will be slower than expected haha.

Who's got big plans this weekend?


----------



## jmartel

Gotta get some doors made for the kitchen cabinets and the back panel for the peninsula since the kid will be crawling soon. Sunday will probably be some diving, looking for octopus mainly.


----------



## JayT

Tomorrow is finishing a shop douche and rearrange that I started last weekend. Put in some high shelves and moved some stuff up off the floor so I can use that floor space. It feels a lot roomier now . . . well, as roomy as a 110 sq ft can feel. Lots better access to the tools I use most, though. All that's really left is to finish organizing, fill up the trash cart again and build in some dust collection/prevention. I'm going to replace the plane till eventually, but probably not this weekend.

Sunday is Christmas with the wife's family.


----------



## Pezking7p

So I ordered wood to pick up tomorrow, but no one has anything live edge that is 4/4 or 5/4 thick. Should I just buy a 2" slab and re-saw to (hopefully) 0.900?

Jdive, I thought of you a lot while we were snorkeling in hanauma bay in Hawaii. Made me want to go looking around deeper and less populated areas of the bay (deepest we saw was maybe 8-10 feel, and only in one spot. Most of it you were just a foot or so above the coral bed), and particularly after an hour I started looking for octopus but never saw one. I did see some kind of spotted moray for a few seconds as he hid back in his hole. Cool times.


----------



## MSquared

Pezking - I'm sorry to inform you that you now 'officially' have the Diving Bug!! Sure, a little snorkeling is fine, all well and good. Great fun! But no! You have to have more! You want to go deeper! You'll take scuba lessons. You'll buy great diving gear. A personalized tailored BC! A digital camera with an underwater enclosure. Yes, you will enter a world of spectacular beauty and fantastic creatures right in front of your eyes! You say you want to 'see' an Octopus? Wait until one wraps itself around your head, it's Parrot-like beak in your face mask! Bwaaa-Ha-Ha!!! ..... I will let Jmartel fill you in on the rest … I can see he is a pro! .......... Go forth and Submerge!!


----------



## jmartel

I think I have a potential "you suck" wood deal this weekend. Gotta go back with the trailer. Went over to someone's house to sort through some logs to see if there's anything worth turning and found they had some major slabs they needed to get rid of as well.

Should hopefully go back Sunday morning.


----------



## HokieKen

Great score Jmart! I'm heading to the sale at Charles Neil's shop in the morning. Hope to come home with a load of the tiger Maple ge was so fond of.


----------



## Mosquito

I went out to the shop this afternoon, fully intending on doing some cleanup and organization work, but when I got out there, I took a hard right and played saxophone for an hour and a half, and then came back in to start making dinner. Truth be told, I had ambitions, but no plan, so I'm not really sure what I was going to do anyway… Emptied out one drawer in one of the base cabinets I'm wanting to get rid of, but that's all the further I got


----------



## theoldfart

I had big plans. THEN …...

Family!

Shop time = zip


----------



## 489tad

You guys are a big bundle of encouragement. Whens that bowl game start?


----------



## Pezking7p

Just leaving the lumber store…

They have stopped selling cherry slabs because their is little demand for them, and they are having a lot of problems with twisting and cracking on the cherry slabs. Most people, they say, don't want to deal with any cracks or splits, and don't know how to deal with twist.

So I ask them to show me what they have. There is a log of cherry sitting there, top slabs have about 2" of twist in them. But we get about 3 slabs down and they aren't bad. 1/2 to 3/4" twist, and most of it is situated near one end so I can probably cut a lot of it out when I break this thing down into shelves.

"Can you make me a deal on these?"

"Sure I'll sell em to you for $50 each."

So that's how I got two 8' slabs for $100 today. Not good for many, but fine for me, who had to break them down and re-saw anyway.

Hope everyone else gets a good deal on lumber this weekend. Sounds like ken and J had some in the works.


----------



## HokieKen

I got one short board of birdseye maple. Somebody got there and bought every stick of tiger Maple :-( I snagged a few hand tools and a Worksharp knife sharpener and some carving tools but the prices weren't exactly bargains and it was jam packed with people.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, think 12/4 quilted maple slabs. Measured one at 14" at the skinniest part, 9ft long. That's what I'm going to be picking up. Hopefully I can run over tomorrow. Dude also had a nice inboard wooden runabout boat but the wife very quickly shot that down.

And that's still a good haul on the cherry slabs. I can't really get much cherry here other than full retail pricing at $7-10/Bdft


----------



## Pezking7p

Ken, sorry you didn't get more. I thought about going but figured it would be a madhouse.

JMart, that IS a nice find. Cherry is usually pretty reasonable here grows around everywhere.

The ultimate plywood breakdown setup:


----------



## Pezking7p

Edit: playing around to see if I can get the picture right side up.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I just crawl around the floor with a cheapo tracksaw rough cutting my plywood. The final cuts are done on the tablesaw.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up the slabs.










There's 1 12/4 slab, 4 8/4 slabs, and one short 4/4 super figured piece. Taking measurements from the very thinnest part of each gives me about 120-130bdft rough calculations. Probably closer to 140-150 if you factor in the extra I didn't account for. Gave the dude $200. So, I'm happy with that deal.

And it's all tight curls and quilted figure.










I didn't even clean any of the 4/4 board and you can see the curls.


----------



## Pezking7p

You guys get the sickest maple up there. You SUCK.


----------



## jmartel

One of these days I want to make a run for Northern California and bring back a trailer load of claro walnut. Maple and Alder are about the only hardwood we consistently get, though the maple does tend to have more figure here.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet sister sara thats some quilty maple! $200?! Hell yea!

Yo. Pez. You score a great deal on wide cherry and show us pics of plywood? Its a nice set up n all but …

Bowl game? All i seen today was a bayou beatdown.


----------



## jmartel

I asked what he wanted for it and he said he had no idea. So I said here's $200, and you tell me when to stop. I was a little bummed I didn't get a couple other 8/4 slabs of straight grain, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## chrisstef

A grand worth up here … easily.


----------



## jmartel

I mean, technically this was a better deal than any other hardwood so maybe I should cut them up for a workbench top. The 12/4 slab would make a nice leg vise chop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I headed to see grandma yesterday and spent the night in her new house with my family, my brother and his family. It was cozy to say the least and I felt like crap after eating waaay too much. We went by her old house and the developer that bought all her property already has a hydroax out on the golf course ripping up everything in it's path. Most of what was behind her house is destroyed and she still has a metric crap ton of stuff in a handful of shops and thinks she still has time to go get it despite no ability to do so or place to put it. The ship has sailed and demolition will start within a week, it was bettersweet going up there but I intentionally didn't drag my trailer up yet again as I knew I'd end up hauling home more stuff I didn't need and didn't have room for.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Yeti. You got some good wood out of it though if I remember right?


----------



## HokieKen

Nice scores Pez and Jmart! That's some mighty pretty quilt.

Yeah Pez, I have houseguests for a long weekend and just wanted a break so the 3 hours on the road going to the sale wouldn't have been regretted even if I'd bought nothing.

I was looking forward to that game stef but geeze! I tuned out at halftime and let the kids watch Guardians of the Galaxy. Far more entertaining.


----------



## 489tad

Brutus Buckeye very very sad…....

Nice score JMart. Kenny, it wasnt too bad for you. Getting away from family and buying some tools, I'd say win win.


----------



## Pezking7p

Developers gon develop. When you say she has stuff in multiple shops, you mean on her old property? Like outbuildings? Sad day in any case.

Just for stef:


----------



## chrisstef

Thats better ^


----------



## bigblockyeti

I did get some decent walnut and cedar from the course and could have had so much more if I had a couple months to leave my family and buy an LT40 to run the crap out of for ~60 hours a week. It had to happen as she was basically out of money and the developer came in an she ultimately got twice market value for it which allowed her to buy a nice lot and build a new house just up the road by some distant cousin of her's. Declining health gets pricey and she's now out of the nursing home but has a home health aid 24/7/365 for $18 so that should make quite a bit of money disappear.

She has a 10'x10' metal shed full of mostly golf crap (little cash value), a 12'x12' retail shop she used to sell crafts out of 20+ years ago that's still pretty full, a 12'x20' garden shed/craft painting shop that's still very full and the 20'x30' shop they started with 50+ years ago that's full of crap with pretty much everything of value taken out. None of that registers as she thinks it's all valuable and needs to be retrieved despite having no more time to do so. My poor mother will no doubt suffer the brunt of the meltdown that occurs when grandma looses what's left over there in 3-4 days from now.

It's truly amazing the speed with which a hydro-ax can rip through a wooded area, it looks like the area behind the house was carpet bombed.


----------



## jmartel

> It s truly amazing the speed with which a hydro-ax can rip through a wooded area, it looks like the area behind the house was carpet bombed.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Just like in Ferngully?


----------



## ToddJB

Haha…. that's what I thought about too. James Woods finest role.


----------



## Pezking7p

All I remember about Ferngully is that I cried. And I think there was a bat or maybe a flying squirrel.

But then I cry at a lot of things. I'm getting a tear in my eye right now.

I ran out of spray can lacquer yesterday. It turns out that one can will NOT put three coats on 1.5 sheets of plywood. I bought a can of brushin lacquer so I can spray it myself. Probably still end up short. Then I'll cry. This built-in project is already severely behind schedule. I hope the PM will ease up on me for being under budget on my slabs.


----------



## jmartel

More for Terry, but for anyone else that is curious what the underwater cave system in Florida is like:






I'm not dumb enough to get into cave diving. I have enough hobbies that will kill me as it is.


----------



## HokieKen

You mean like parenting Jmart? ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Well that and the scuba diving by myself thing that people always tell you to never do. And someone at work wants to get me into alpine climbing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I haven't seen ferngully but a quick trip through google images, the deforestation looks about the same. Kinda wish I could have gotten more cedar but I was out of time a while ago. Dad cut one for himself and even then grandma was weary of having "her" trees cut, now they're purely for the benefit of someone else. Unfortunately that level of employed logic has been par for the course (pun intended) for quite a while now.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been considering taking up alpine climbing too. I'm either gonna do that or hang out in my shop and drink beer. Haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Jmart - does that guy have any more maple left?


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, a bat. Batty twas his name. Robin Williams at his finest


----------



## MSquared

JDangerous - Don't go solo!! Hell, if I was in your neck of the woods, I'd go with 'ya. --O.K., I'm fibbing. Too chicken to dive in the N.W.. It's cold up there….... Find a dive buddy!! Sheeeesh!


----------



## jmartel

> Hey Jmart - does that guy have any more maple left?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I think I pretty much cleaned out his figured stuff. There were a couple other straight grain 8/4 slabs left though.


----------



## jmartel

> JDangerous - Don t go solo!! Hell, if I was in your neck of the woods, I d go with ya. --O.K., I m fibbing. Too chicken to dive in the N.W.. It s cold up there….... Find a dive buddy!! Sheeeesh!
> 
> - MSquared


Nothing wrong with solo diving as long as you are prepared with redundant gear and keep the dives at a low difficulty level. I don't dive deep or in high current. Carry a 30cu ft pony bottle with a separate reg, spare mask, multiple cutting tools, spare lights, etc.

Other divers tend to mess up my photos anyway. I much prefer soloing.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, a bat. Batty twas his name. Robin Williams at his finest
> 
> - ToddJB


So I'm not crazy! (or at least less crazy than expected).

Scuba diving on it's own is scary. I would like to go, but it's expensive and super scary and also, I live a long way from the ocean.

I shot some lacquer on my plywood panels last night. I think the $70 HVLP system I bought 5 years ago to do my kitchen cabinets has earned it's place in the trash can. Gasket doesn't seal well, the needle binds, and it drips like Stef after a New Years party.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been walking the same route daily through the neighborhood and there's a house going up, I thought Todd would find this timeline particularly interesting, especially after waiting diligently for his concrete to cure before erection started.

12/19, formed and ready to pour.









12/20 @ 9:51am, pouring (it was still below freezing when they started and down to ~24 the night prior).









12/20 @ 2:05pm lumber package delivered, forms removed.









12/24 most of first floor framed.









12/30 flying the trusses.









I heard them yesterday afternoon sheeting the roof. By the end of January they'll be laying sod and have a $329,000 sticker in the window.


----------



## terryR

Wow, that's quick! Dudes must be paid by the job, not by the hour.

I turned an ugly bowl yesterday to make sure I still remember how. Was from a green bowl blank I scored in 2015 or prior,


----------



## terryR

damn phone!


----------



## Pezking7p

BBY, they poured our foundation in late December and had it ready for move in around the first of April. The biggest delays are for inspection by it's homeowners (in our case it was built by us so we had three walkthroughs before close) and government. Still extremely impressive.


----------



## MSquared

Jdiver - Well, you certainly are prepared. Personally, I wouldn't do it. However, I'm a chicken as previously stated, I'm
also a lightweight diver with just a tiny fraction of the dives you have done!


----------



## HokieKen

You must be mistaken Yeti. Todd would never delay a good erection.


----------



## jmartel

Did new pads and rotors at all 4 corners of the lesbaru today. Gotta get some new tires for it now though. Hoping to do a bunch more forest roads bombing this year with it.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Yeti. I presume it has to be okay, but that makes me nervous.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I honestly couldn't care either way, it lets me know my house is built better and I'm ok with that!


----------



## HokieKen

Happy New Year's boys


----------



## chrisstef

Peanut butter whiskey brought in my new year. Its worth the price of admission boys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Peanut butter whiskey brought in my new year. Its worth the price of admission boys.
> 
> - chrisstef


Seriously? Saw the stuff and wondered what it would be all about.


----------



## HokieKen

A couple of IPAs and a nap in the recliner brought it in for me.


----------



## chrisstef

I had the same apprehension Smitty. Ended up making white russians with it.

1.5 oz pb whiskey
.5 oz vodka
.5 oz baileys or kahlua
Splash of heavy cream
Ice

The bottle was gone in under an hour.


----------



## 489tad

I had a mango ipa and went to bed. Kinda of like a mimosa. Would be good in the mornings. 
Happy New Year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What brand of PB whiskey? Sounds like it would be good with a little chocolate syrup poured in and nothing else.


----------



## Mosquito

BBY, why not Creme de Cacao?

Had a little shop time the last 2 days (finally), and doing a little shop cleaning/re-org. Finally got rid of one of the two base cabinets that came with the shop (pretty water damaged and rotten). Got it cut up for the garbage bin, and 75% of it will be gone today, rest will go in next week's.




























For now, might keep the top, and either cut it up to reuse on something else, or cut it up later to throw, not sure yet.










Then, cleaned off the "catch all" computer shelves, and got them moved and changed to a side by side arrangement instead of stacked. Made a mobile base for it with some scraps I had around. Got about $4 of 1×2 furring stips and made a top frame for it that will eventually have a top of some sort, to make another table (the base cabinet was often used as a work bench for computer stuff, and this is planned for the same)
(frame isn't quite done yet, planning 2 more cross slats through the middle yet)










Moving that shelf and the screw/other random crap shelf (also inherited with the shop), I could put the CNC (in the enclosure I built for it) along the back wall (main goal) to get it out of the middle of the shop










So not completely done yet, but a nice layout change so far. Most noticeable to me is the large open wall space above the CNC. The CNC cabinet is about 32" deep, so it wouldn't be the most practical place to add shelves, unless it's more long term/infrequent storage. Maybe move some of the collection stuff over there either on shelves or some of the wall hanging stuff (keen kutter advertisements, #45/55 patent drawings, etc, we'll see where I need/want more wall space eventually)

Before:









After:


----------



## bandit571

1/2 cup of 151 Rum
1/2 cup HOT water
1/2 stick of butter
1/4 pound of Brown Sugar….

Stir well…...


----------



## chrisstef

It was Skrewball brand yeti


----------



## 489tad

Nice clean up Mos. That's something I need to do.


----------



## bandit571

Just using up the scraps…









Open the lid, if you want..









One about done..working on a second one….


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow Mos! I remember when that was a big open space I thought you would never fill up. Didn't know you had CNC.

My buddy Mike made a few more carts for our shop.










And I have got some work done on a card table.










A Christmas present took up most of my time in December.










Wishing you all a great New Year!


----------



## Mosquito

That card table is gonna be sweet when it's done Paul. And I too remember when it was mostly empty, but it wasn't really the shop back then either lol. If I push all the tools to one side it's still pretty open, I just can't use any of them lol. I've done that the past two years for a friend's gathering (Lan party with old college friends, continuing the tradition)

Thanks Dan, my 2020 goal is to do more of it, and start cleaning out some of the excess that I've been working around instead of working with


----------



## jmartel

I've got shop envy, Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

for now at least lol I may have missed it (or forgotten), but what ever came of your pending shop build? Still on hold due to cost estimates from people that obviously didn't want to do it?


----------



## jmartel

That's completely fizzled out. Not going to happen anytime soon. I got the leaks fixed in the building we have, built up the floor pit so it's level, and moved all my stuff in. So, it's going to make due for a while. I wish it was a more square layout and there's lots of work that needs to be put into it though.

I'll try and get some updated photos Sunday when I'm back in there working on cabinet stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

That's a bummer, I do remember the work to fill the gap in the floor, but wasn't remembering if that was a temporary shop and bike storage/work area still or not

I'd love to have the opportunity to build my shop from the ground up, but that'll only happen if we moved somewhere with the space and no other structures, and for cheap enough that we could afford it still. It probably wouldn't have been done yet where we are currently had the building and power not already been there.

There are things I'd prefer to do differently than my current shop, but not complaining, as I'm just happy to have it instead of the spare bedroom shops and kitchenette lol (and I do generally like it, it's just small improvements like garage door size/layout, and insulated slab being the two big ones, and running water would be a nice to have). All things except maybe garage door that won't be changed in the current shop lol I have thought about framing in part of the 16×8 garage door and putting in a smaller door, maybe 9×8. More wall space, less low R value garage door space


----------



## jmartel

I don't see a new shop in the forseeable future, so it's permanent most likely. The good thing though is I do have a garage for the motorcycles as well. It's only a single car, though. I am probably going to rebuild the garage since it's not doing so great anyway in like 5-10 years. I've got room for a 24' wide garage instead of the 9' I have now. Enough room for a car, my motorcycles, and maybe some metal working stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

that would be a nice upgrade… I wanted to try to expand our garage, but it's not practical. It's 20' wide, but has a 2' chimney bumping out into it on one side, so it greatly limits the width (can't get in the passenger side of my car with the car in the garage). However, we're as close to the lot line as we're allowed on the side, and unless setback ordinances changed we can't expand forward, and with the giant maple tree behind it, can't really go backwards lol


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, if I went that wide I think I might have to bring in some dirt to level it out and shore up a small retaining wall, but I've got 28ft to the property line, with only a 5' setback requirement. There's a room behind the garage that would likely get taken down though.

I'll be doing all this work myself though other than probably concrete. My neighbor builds houses and I can hire him to help set trusses and stuff as needed.


----------



## jmartel

My buddy that I built the big walnut entertainment center is probably going to commission a big dining table from me this summer. 8-10 people was their request, so likely 10' long. I don't think they want any live edge slabs that I just got though, so that's going to be a big lumber bill. Going to be interesting trying to wrangle that monster around.


----------



## Mosquito

yikes lol that would be quite the wrestling match


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Mos. This is the current state.



















Turning/slab pile. The 2 big chunks in front of the mower are part of the same burl as the bowls I just made. So, plenty left.










And I started making some of the doors for the kitchen cabinets today. Need to get them covered up since the kid is crawling now.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, as good a reason as any to get 'em moving, I suppose… gotta keep the kid out lol

That looks like a nice little set up in the shop though, seems to have decent space around everything.

Had a shop guest the last 2 days. Buddy of mine is building a house, and as such his shop is all packed into a storage unit while they're living in an apartment waiting on the new house. He wanted to build some cabinets for the pantry, so that's what we were working on. Got the base units done (minus holes for shelf pegs, and drawers). This coming Friday or Sunday we hope to get the face frames done

It's a wide cabinet that will have 2 doors, and then 3 small cabinets, two open with shelves, and one with drawers (the 3rd small one is laying down inside the larger one, didn't feel like setting them up how they'll be installed just for a picture tonight). Will be an L shaped arrangement



















And then I also managed to put together a top for my shelving-turned-bench project. Will be trimming the edges, and likely adding something on top of the plywood. It'll end up being about 42"x42" after edge trim










Overall, got some solid shop time in this weekend, which makes me happy


----------



## terryR

Wow, jealous of the extra shop space! Nice, nice!

Mos, I had 4 units of shelving from HomeD which were on wheels in the previous shop; really like your idea for a work table.

Another bowl, Bolivian Rosewood,


----------



## jmartel

Terry, how do you do the burned lines on the bowl? For spindle turnings I have some thin wire that I use, but obviously it doesn't work on a bigger bowl.


----------



## HokieKen

On larger stuff, I've made small v-grooves with a skew then used them as a guide for wire to burn Jmart.


----------



## JayT

On one of the swaps, Woodknack used a sample of laminate countertop to burn lines and wrote a blog post about the process.

Bowl looks great, Terry.

I'm so jealous of all you guys' shop spaces. Someday I'll graduate from my little hidey hole to a real shop.


----------



## jmartel

The camera makes it look bigger than it actually is (not the first time I've had to say that). I'm going to probably knock open the area between the shop and the room attached that is currently storing supplies to expand a bit. Will probably move hand tools into the room and get a bit more space.


----------



## HokieKen

I need to borrow your camera Jmart….


----------



## bandit571

Ever seen the Dungeon Shop? 









Clean up, after this came out of the clamps..









Lid fitted…hinges picked out…









May add the rest of the hardware, next shoptime excursion?


----------



## Mosquito

> The camera makes it look bigger than it actually is (not the first time I ve had to say that). I m going to probably knock open the area between the shop and the room attached that is currently storing supplies to expand a bit. Will probably move hand tools into the room and get a bit more space.
> 
> - jmartel


I guess I can sort of see that in the pic, based on the lens distortion. Having a separate space for hand tools would be nice. I struggle with finding a good place to put my hand tool stuff in my shop. Right now, it seems ok, but I lack wall space around the bench, so I can't do hanging solutions like I could in the previous two spare-room shop spaces I had. Looking at building a hand tool storage cabinet, with lower and upper to help mitigate the lack of wall space. Alternative idea is maybe just build a small rolling section of wall in front of the garage door, with a base cabinet on it, and french cleats above (the part of me that debates framing in a wall and shrinking the garage door)


----------



## terryR

I also used a v-grooving tool, then guitar wire for burning the lines. Made some fancy wooden handles for a piece years ago. Looking for a photo…


----------



## Lazyman

Plastic laminate works really well for burning on the lathe. Make a groove using any tool you want and just rub the edge in the groove. I just go pick a couple of samples at Home Depot when I lose it in my shop.


----------



## terryR

JBurner, I've got worn out guitar strings still somewhere in the shop, if you don't have a musician buddy to give you some. And I'll try to remember to photograph the stupid tool I'm talking about.

I'm beat from napping all day! LOL several killers the past 2 days, and Im physically worn out.


----------



## Mosquito

If you ever find yourself with an excess of vinyl plank flooring and think to yourself "that would make a sweet table/bench/work top", you'd be right. However, prepare yourself for the damage that will ensue lol

Cut to about 1/2" over sized, and then flush trimmed the rest with a router. 40"x40" top, before edge trimming










I had about 4' that I scored and snapped to size that I didn't have to cut (4 pieces on either side of the rows that are a whole piece in the middle), and used the jigsaw blade(s) to cut the other areas to size. So around 12 linear feet. It absolutely destroyed the plywood blade, the thick wood blade, and due to the size of the teeth it's hard to tell, but the metal cutting blade as well (the metal cutting blade only cut about 2')










And then to flush trim it, I had to change the height of the router bit for each side, as it was completely shot (even beyond shot) after one side


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that stuff is tough Mos. Anytime somebody asks me to bring my saw and help them install that stuff, I tell them to go buy me a blade for my CMS cause it's gonna eat one. I should make a damn tough working surface though


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I'm hoping lol I figured it would chew things up quick, but also figured it would be faster/cleaner than score and snap.


----------



## jmartel

I've been using my tablesaw to do any rips that I need to do on our flooring. Miter saw for short crosscuts that can't be snapped easily.


----------



## Mosquito

Framed out the top, so now that should be done. Might frame the legs of the shelves at some point, just to dress them up a little, but fur now I'm fine with the way it is. Now to start filling the shelves back up so I can get my second assembly bench back lol


----------



## chrisstef

Lil wormy live edge goin down


----------



## Hammerthumb

What are you making Stef?
I just finished a live edge dining table before Christmas. Not my style, but it was fun.


----------



## HokieKen

Good lookin' slab Stef! From the pile in the floor I'm guessing you got a good workout with some hand planes. That's a man-sized strop ya got there! ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Is that a BRK strop?

I still use mine lol


----------



## terryR

Ha! Found an old photo that has my BRK strop in the background…enjoy…










And these are 2 of the 'string burner' tools I made years ago which use guitar wire to burn lines on the lathe:










the guitar string passes all the way through the wooden handles, and is captured by 1/2 of a brass split nut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The return of panel day!


----------



## bandit571

When you all get done….









Have a stack of 8 boards….4/4×6" x 54" (average length) of rough sawn Ash….that needs planed down..









Some MIGHT be a bit tricky to do…









Might take a while?


----------



## chrisstef

Doing a sitting bench for a buddy of mine. Its going to be outdoors lakeside. He had the slab and i had enough pine to cobble up some simple legs. Going with 12" wide x 18" high leg dadoed into the underside of the seat. Ill drop some wedged dowels in there. Depending on racking, ill prop do a crossbar jammy. Dadoed and doweled. Trying to go no sandpaper on this leaving tool marks. We'll see.


----------



## dbray55

Bandit - That is some nice looking ash.


----------



## chrisstef

Aint no one told bandit he had a nice ashe since '74.


----------



## chrisstef

And yea Mos, its a strop de rojo for sure. Nice spot!


----------



## MSquared

Oh, there's soooo many ways to go with the nice ash premise!


----------



## theoldfart

BRKs strop is still on my bench top, charged and ready to go.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I used a BRK strop last week. Wonder how many he made?


----------



## jmartel

I've got one as well. Don't use it that often, admittedly.


----------



## dbray55

Here we are talking about strops and ash. Only on woodworking! Could go so many ways and none of them good.


----------



## bandit571

Picked through the stack this morning…have a plan for ONE plank….chosen for grain..









Out of the 8 in the stack…this one had zero knots, no live edges, and was the straightest, non-warpped in the bunch









( Table is Barn Wood Sycamore…)
Plan?









Seems Paul Sellers has a project he is working on..









With a drawer and a lid….might give me something to do…for a week or two…


----------



## dbray55

Going to look really nice. When I lived up north, I had access to a saw mill 30 minutes away that had oak, cherry, walnut, ash and few other things from time to time. All of it was air dried. Seriously nice stuff. When I go back up there, if I have some money and he is still in business, I will fill the back of my truck.

Until then, I get cypress (which can be pretty nice too).

Because of the ash beetle killing the trees, baseball bats in the major league are now made of maple


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Making a mirror copy of this for the bar reclamation from hell.










Needed an arsenal for the applied mouldings.





































One more to go, a 3/8" half-round bead, 1/2" tall.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Solution? Beading plane!



















Ripped at the table saw, and Presto!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dragon slayed, ready to nail into place. Thanks for watching!


----------



## theoldfart

Well done Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx OF. Now replacing rotted mtl on pattern end.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea smitty. Good work for sure.

Dado time on the pine bench. Im struggling a bit on how far i should take cleaning it all up. Its going to be an outside piece so finish sanding it seems foolish. On the other hand i see a potential for a pretty cool looking piece. Final finish is going to be general finishes formula 450 (or whatever the outdoor crap is called).


----------



## MSquared

SC - A lot of people might say 'why bother'? THAT's why 'bother'!!


----------



## dbray55

Nice work Smitty.

chrisstef - I have found that the better the finish, the longer it will last - especially outside.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, just a nit-pick BUT, is that a screw holding the saw handle together in the third pic? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## chrisstef

Leg dado


----------



## theoldfart

Wasn't it supposed to be square Stef? 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love The Mega Dado. And really digging the SW Chisel!

OF, there are several screws holding that saw handle together. It was that way when I got it, and I've grown fond of the effort taken years ago to repair said handle. And, it's a solid fix.


----------



## bandit571

This followed me home, yesterday…









Can I keep him….?


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Stef and Smitty!

I bought the 4 piece set of those 750 chisels you have Stef. Been super happy with them for the money


----------



## bandit571

Spent a little time on the "new" plane, last night..









Had to Easyout the old thumbscrew..









And worked on sharpening the iron…had to re-thread a hole…









Have ordered a new ( to me) adjusting wheel…And have a new 1/4" x 20×3/4" thumbscrew….sole was worked on..









So..by Thursday, I should be able to make some use of this plane…


----------



## terryR

Lovin the old tools on display here lately!


----------



## ToddJB

Crete done got sealed.

Now I feel comfortable to start in on all the other crap that needs to happen. Few walls. Patching holes. Spraying for power post beatles. Electrical. Moving crap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know some of you don't venture out of this SOTS forum, but if you're curious what that thing above is, I decided to blog it. Installment #1 is here.


----------



## jmartel

Good stuff, Smitty.

Flattened up some kitchen cabinet doors this morning.










Got 3 more installed.

Also decided to stop using a screwdriver for a knockout bar on the lathe and made myself a real one with some scrap walnut.


----------



## jmartel

Woke up to 4" of snow and no power. Lucky I had a full set of tires put on the car Saturday.


----------



## Mosquito

Things were a little more slick on the way in this morning than I was expecting too. Didn't get much snow, maybe 2" by me, but it's just cold enough that as the snow melts it freezes around over passes, and slow spots

Very nearly got rear-ended on the way to the office, whens someone (probably wasn't paying attention), hit their brakes, spun out, and ended up in the ditch right in front of me (spun and was backwards by the time they passed me on the shoulder). Little scary, and they look pretty shook up. Lucky for them, State Troopers pretty much just camp out around the interstates waiting to respond to accidents, so there was someone there before traffic even started moving again (about 2 minutes)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Catching up on pics in this thread. Dave in Palm Bay, that countertop work is outstanding. Same goes for the bathroom reno. You do very nice work!

Love the cabinet door, jcabinetmaker.

Pez, chair project is simply stunning.

Todd, you wear me out just reading about all the nice work you're doing.


----------



## HokieKen

I finished reassembly of lil' Rock this weekend and spun both spindles up for the first time  Working on installing a DRO now and getting a VFD ordered. The wood stuff will have to sit in the back seat for a bit.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Smitty. It's a long road, but one I willing signed up for.


----------



## JayT

Lookin' good, Kenny. And just to be clear, I mean the mill, not you or your messy shop that is somehow still neater than mine.

Going to be a killer space, Todd.

Smitty, I admire the resolve on the bar restoration and know you will do it justice.

And I just hope stef didn't jump off a cliff after the first quarter yesterday. Craziest game I've ever seen. Hand tool stopped dadoes are what all the cool kids do.


----------



## HokieKen

Messy? That's about as tidy as my shop gets JayT ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I held it together Kenny. Nathan learned a handful of new words however.


----------



## HokieKen

At least you have an easy one coming up on Saturday :-/


----------



## chrisstef

Oof Derrick Henry is an absolute monster. Im hoping that they just cant keep up the pace with the Chiefs. I think if we score 30 we win. At lest we dont have Dee Ford to line up offsides this year and cost us a shot to the Super Bowl.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! I thought JayT was talking about the double OT loss for UConn yesterday. ;-) Pro ball isn't even on my radar.


----------



## 489tad

> I know some of you don t venture out of this SOTS forum, but if you re curious what that thing above is, I decided to blog it. Installment #1 is here.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Is it safe out there?
You guys are awesome! Chip making machines.


----------



## summerfi

Hey y'all. I've gotten next to nothing done for the past month due to tending to my 90 year old FIL who has a big blood clot in his leg from being so sedentary. He takes nearly 24/7 care and attention. It's almost like having an infant in the house again. He wants to go home to die, and that will likely be coming soon.

Went to the dentist this morning with a bone spur growing through my gum. He ground/scraped it off and stitched up my gum. I'm just looking for a little sympathy, that's all.

On a brighter note, I have a project going of growing apple trees from seed. I have 6 little ones going so far. They will eventually be outplanted in my FIL's orchard of about 75 trees in spots where old trees have died. After the FIL passes I'd like to turn the orchard into a community resource for food, recreation, and education in the small town where he lives. It will be a big undertaking, but would be cool if I can pull it off.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Sorry to hear, Bob. My thoughts and prayers are with you, him, and your family.

The orchard idea sounds pretty awesome. Good luck!


----------



## dbray55

Bob - best wishes to you and your family


----------



## MSquared

Summerfi - You have my complete sympathy for caring for an elder person and the dental work! I, along with my wife cared for our respective parents for 20 years collectively. It ain't easy. We realized that we had at the last funeral! As for the dental work, I'm in the middle of a 'renovation' myself. Good thing my guy is 'painless'. Well, I always get the gas!  Still …

Good on 'ya for thinking of creating a green space for folks to enjoy! Imagine the look on a little kid's face after picking an apple and eating it under the tree! Or a grown-up for that matter…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, definitely sympathy for the dental work. And sorry to hear about the FIL.


----------



## summerfi

Marty, for years my FIL had school classes come to his orchard in the fall and learn how to press the apples into cider. He sent each kid home with a small jug of cider. It was the highlight of his year.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! I bet it was a highlight! Sounds like he was a great guy. Sorry for your loss. Very cool that you will be continuing it in his honor.


----------



## dbray55

Smitty - it is a shame you are not down here, I would love to give you a hand at putting that bar back together.

I have some 6/4 QS black oak slabs that I had to cut down to 6' (from 12') that are 19 - 22" wide. I hated to cut them down but I had no choice in moving from MD.


----------



## dbray55

I finished the other bathroom last week. The panel covers up the electronics for the shower controller. The door and frame are all PVC using cabinet bits. PVC mills but it is not as smooth as I would like. The wainscot is PVC as well. Unlike wood, it shouldn't warp.



















Now I am getting back to the kitchen, making the drawers for the sink cabinet in the earlier picture. After that, making the cabinet above the refrigerator, then the cabinets on the other side of the kitchen and to the right of the sink and lastly, the island. Have a bit more to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice crapper room db.

Youre a good man bob. Hope things ease up for ya brother.

Dado work about done. Couple a legs fitted. Now time to put a lil lateral support on the legs. 45* kickers or a full length m&t?? Or maybe a through tenon? I dunno. I got 1 stick left.


----------



## chrisstef

Just realized you were talkin hoop Kenny.

Villanova gonna be a real good gut check for these kids. Coming off a tough loss, on the road, future / past big east foe …. bring your lunch pail. Calhoun woulda had his kids frothing at the mouth. I miss the cranky old bastage.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's somehow comforting that I can come back to this group of goofballs at any time and feel at home.

I'm the busiest I've ever been in my life, but it's great. Actually just blogged about it. Little update:

http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2020/01/here-in-middle.html

Guess which LJ said, "I hope you get that job…."


----------



## Mosquito

Hye Red, all that strop talk earlier make your ears tingle? lol


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, tusk tenons.

Who was that masked man?

Mos, got a few questions about Fales. Picked up a body, fence, and a big dado cutter. I need to make the round and square bars. Dimensions?


----------



## HokieKen

I was kinda thinking I liked the idea of some 45 guessets on the legs Steph if you give em some character to fit into the organic feel of the piece. But, I'm leaning with OF now. A stretcher with some tusk tenons would be pretty boss. Bonus points if you can leave a live edge on it. Double bonus points if you carve "Stef wuz here" on the face of it before you present it.

Red, IIRC you were with IAIRR? You still with them?


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, Bob! Sounds similar to my life lately with the dental work and caring for a 91 year old grandma.

Very classy bathroom, dbray!

Lots of envy over your shop, Stef.

And a bigRed sighting!

Today is gonna be a good day.


----------



## bandit571

It's alive…









And..it works…









Might be able to find some use for it….


----------



## HokieKen

Fart, if you need some machining done for the Fales bars, I gotcha.

Bob, hang in there bud. Apple orchard public space sounds like a great idea. Using it to teach folks how to make cider and such is even better. Those are the kinds of skills that are gonna be lost in a few generations if those that have them now don't pass them on. I was making a threaded rod Sunday night on my lathe and while I was chasing the threads, it got me to thinking… So, I went out yesterday into our shop and asked about a dozen of our "machinists" (really just machine operators these days) if they could turn threads on a manual lathe. One said he could without hesitation (he's an older guy), one said he thought he could if he refreshed what he learned in a class he took years ago and the rest said nope. Even things like machining are slowly becoming arts rather than trades with advancing technology. Gotta pass it on before it's gone. Looking at your flint-knapping too TR! ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, got a few questions about Fales. Picked up a body, fence, and a big dado cutter. I need to make the round and square bars. Dimensions?
> 
> - theoldfart


I can grab some dimensions for you when I get home. Did you get the base pieces along with the dado cutter?


----------



## dbray55

Someone say CIDER??? I have a batch of organic cider fermenting now - ready in about 2 weeks. I added cherry and some honey to this batch. Usually comes out at about 6-7% alcohol. Try to keep it on tap. Pending time, I am planning to brew some Gluten Free organic beer soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ that sounds awesome!

Hi'ya Red!


----------



## jmartel

Nice bathroom, dbray.

Sorry to hear about your dad, Bob. Good luck.

Welcome back, Red. Even if just in passing.

I made hard cider a few times. When I tested it with a hydrometer it was around 9%. Added a bunch of spices to it, and serve it warmed up like regular hot cider. Really great stuff.


----------



## dbray55

JM - I require Gluten Free so I cannot drink most of the beverages out there so I make my own. Trying to limit my intake of glyphosate, all of the beverages I make are 100% organic.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, yes.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Are those all bases for it? Or are those unrelated? If they are, then


----------



## HokieKen

I think those are letter stamps Mos ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

that's what they look like to me too now that I'm looking at it on my laptop lol


----------



## theoldfart

Big letter stamps. Numbers too!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey fellers.



> Red, IIRC you were with IAIRR? You still with them?
> 
> - HokieKen


Lost me Ken. I work for Union Pacific?

Hey fellas. Off to set up speakers wit dub big subs at our church. Putting on a Christian Hip-hop concert tomorrow. Because that's what we do, when we do what we do.


----------



## Mosquito

Square arm is 3/8" x 3/16" x 6-11/16" (could probably be 3/4, but for the sake of accuracy, mine is 11/16)

Round rod is 3/8" diameter to the best of my measurements, slotted on one end for a screw driver, and 1/4-20 threaded on the other end
6" overall length, 5-3/8" long at 3/8" diameter.


----------



## HokieKen

Nevermind then Red. I guess I misremembered. Thought we may have mutual acquaintances.


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Reverend Red.

Who's house?! Red's House!

Its christmas time in council bluffs
Moms in the kitchen cookin brownies and powder puffs.

Im settin you up here red. You gotta emcee this thing in run dmc get up. Shell toes. No laces. Size 22. Fat gold weave chain. Thick black rimmed glasses.


----------



## DanKrager

Did some stuff while the internet was down for 10 days… outriggers adjustable in height to match the workbench and hold accessories. 



























Carry on.
DanK


----------



## terryR

Looks very functional, DanK. Some of that wood sure looks like Osage!

No woodworking in my shop lately, but lots of this,










Been shaping small bat pendants from Mammoth Ivory and Buffalo horn,


----------



## DanKrager

The structural stuff is osage, Terry. I have a small semi load yet.

You have developed quite a skill in knapping. I admire your patience!

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's awesome Terry. Might be time to send you a care package again, just to see what you'll create.

Ya Stef, I can't rap for crap, but I can do one helluva Johnny Cash;-P

I left Counciltucky when I went into management. We live up by ISU/Ames area now.

Little shot from our event. 









And the state of the shop…


----------



## DanKrager

The "Mark Sternberg Router Mill" is one handy machine for a project like this. It's hard to be this accurate any other way. The grooves are for the top and back. A dovetail bit chews out the underside of the top groove for the half dovetail cut by the 444 in the top piece. When put together, even dry, the joint is SO solid that glue may be redundant! See sample. The small filler will be trimmed off and be almost invisible even though it's on the inside. The small filler is trimmed from the end waste of a panel, so crossgrain is not a concern.



















DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Doing the side table top, got it just right, good spring joint, ready for gluing.









Nuts! Oversized so I had to take off some width and redo the spring joint.










It's all good now.


----------



## Mosquito

Cut the bottom shelf top (just the plywood) in half on the open rolling assembly/work bench, so I can add some drawers. Made the box, and got the face frame glued on. Have the drawer boxes ready to groove for the bottom, and glue up yet. Going with an 8", 6", and 4" drawer



















Slowly working through the "2020 Shop Goal" of getting things more organized and more permanent storage in place. I'll be happy if I can get rid of the second base cabinet this year


----------



## jmartel

Made another bowl yesterday as a gift to the neighbors. This one is about 10.5×3" with a 3/8" thick wall. Left this one thicker.


----------



## Lazyman

That is some incredible figure in that Bowl.


----------



## rad457

That Bowl just makes you want to feel it, all I could find was this Blank of Elder.
The wife is always putting small bowls inside the bigger bowls so I made one all in one piece.
Sorry about the Plc. playing with new Chrome book I bought myself for Christmas, testing the camera on it.


----------



## DLK

*TOF*: Kevin what works best for you for making the spring joint?


----------



## 489tad

I took a buddy along to buy some QSO for a ottoman. Took a wrong turn. 








Back on track 








Nice selection. They also build tables and chairs. 
















Finished up there and off to lunch. 
















It was a good day. Today I start prep.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, i make certain that the edges to be glued are square and flat. I then take a thin shaving along the middle third of both edges than a second thin pass along the the middle two thirds. You wind up with the very ends touching on both ends and a paper thin gap in the middle. Clamps are located at the 1/4 and 3/4 points closing the gap and no need to worry about the ends gapping. I was at a class at Lie Nielson and Deneb Pulchaski(spelling?) showed me this method.


----------



## DLK

Kevin, That was my first guess, and is likely how I would go about, but then I started overthinking ways to do it. For example I suspect a single pass with a spoke shave would work if one was quite skilled.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I suspect it take a light and steady hand. Not my forte'.


----------



## jmartel

Getting there with my morris chair build. Both side assemblies are mostly done, just need to cut the top curve once I laminate the arms.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Kevin. It is ,163 more days until retirement but only 103 days until the end of the semester. So at least 103 days before I get to be in my "full" shop and at most 163. Then I can try my hand at spring joints. I thank you all for letting me live vicariously through your efforts. All I seem to have time for are home repairs on our still not sold house.


----------



## chrisstef

Next time use the good walnut would ya jmart.


----------



## ToddJB

Agreed, Stef, were they out of clear wood, Jfigure?


----------



## theoldfart

Don, not to be negative but I am retired and still not getting stuff like this done regularly!

Life is still happening.


----------



## jmartel

> Agreed, Stef, were they out of clear wood, Jfigure?
> 
> - ToddJB


Fresh out.

This was from the stash I bought off a retiring chairmaker about 4-5 years ago. Super nice stuff and I got it for $1/bdft. Even the 8/4 stuff.


----------



## terryR

yep, JFigure that's some impressive wood. $1 a bdft is robbery.

My humble attempt at woodworking from this weekend, basket centers. Will burn artwork on the smaller 2,


----------



## bandit571

Still making boxes…


















Base installed…will see about a lid and the drawer….


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, I am using that same edge prep technique for the sewing table glued up panels of QSWO. Yes, it's very effective at producing just the right tension in a fresh panel to keep it from splitting apart later…the tension decreases over time to a near neutral rest. I used to have a test panel that rang like a bell when it was fresh, but after two years it was resonant but obviously not the same as new.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Purpleheart Beams anyone? Was at the lumber dealer that the wooden boats in the Northwest use and saw these giant beams in the back. They are apparently going to be used on the F/V Western Flyer restoration. The whole boat is being planked in purpleheart as well. Even in this size it's $10/bdft they told me. So the 8×14x20 beam is almost $2k alone.










Picked up about 19bdft of 8/4 walnut for the arms and the back of the chair as well.

And then cut up some more of the maple burl for turning blanks.










If anyone wants to trade, I've got this 10×10x6 blank that I'm willing to give up. The one above is being traded for some walnut burl.


----------



## bandit571

Have 2 boards like this…


















Thinking maybe a top for a small table….


----------



## Lazyman

I just watched a few of the YouTube videos about the Western Flyer restoration. Pretty cool project. You need to make friends with someone who is working on THAT project. There should be tons of off cuts that are too small for their use but would be fantastic for hobby work.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd do some swapping for that hunka burl #Jgotthegoodstuff. You wanting bowl stock or something else?


----------



## jmartel

Bowl stock is best I think. But I'm open to whatever really.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've gotten little wood work done lately, I am working on a log bench and have to figure out the legs but other than that, nada. I did get a new phone finally, my flip phone was on it's last leg and not accepting charge from most chargers and I wanted to retrieve what info was on it before it slipped into oblivion. When I asked the verizon guy about flip phones they had, you'd think I asked a computer guy about a 286 OS. A few more years and my phone might be worth something like an old Disston. I ended up with a galaxy a10e which is way bigger than I wanted, it's like carrying around a TV in my pocket and I'm sure I'm going to break it in half in less than 6 months.


----------



## MSquared

Get an Otter Box. Saved a few of my phones from certain destruction! I have the Commuter version IIRC.


----------



## bandit571

Just about ready for a coat or three of finish..









Drawer is a piston fit….


----------



## theoldfart

Just a short RR update.
The roof needs work!


----------



## HokieKen

It should be fine like that Kev. Passengers can't see the roof anyway.

That's a damn handy looking box Bandit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy chit, that roof is… well… shot. Yeah, that's the word.


----------



## dbray45

Nice box -

That roof could use a little touch up and she will be fine


----------



## dbray45

A bit back, you were talking about time in the shop after you retire - been retired from the school system for a little over a year.

Shop time, other than building out the space, has been about a week in total time. But the house is looking better.

Taking a little time off from renovations letting my foot heal. Dropped a sheet of 3/4" ply on it some time back and it was time it got fixed. Actually, I was pretty lucky in what little damage I did.


----------



## bandit571

Windows in the roof are shot, as well….need to find some "bullet" glass sheets the right size….and make the windows able to open….have to let the heat and cigar smoke out..

Plans for the box came from Paul Sellers Master Class series…..and of course, I chose the FREE series….


----------



## TerryDowning

Bandit, 
I'm about to try my hand at the very same Paul Seller's desktop organizer.
Nicely done.


----------



## chrisstef

That roof.

Nothin a good coat of fire wouldnt fix.


----------



## Mosquito

While reading an old thread about making a zero clearance insert for a Walker Turner table saw, I just noticed when I saw the post I made in that thread, that I have hit 10,000 posts since joining  (10,001 now). Neat

I'm finding myself in a debate, though. Built some drawers for under a mobile workbench. Painted/painting (needs another coat), the box, and was planning to paint the bench minus top, but not sure if I want to paint the drawer fronts too, or just put some clear finish on them.










The drawer pulls against the paint










The drawers with pulls


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, guess what happened to the roof after we stripped it? 

Also have to refabricate 30+ roof ribs.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, I think the natural look for the fronts is better than paint…

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Mos, I vote paint.

Kevin, please tell me when you burned it you played this song:


----------



## theoldfart

JTune, we should have.

Edit. Just imagine how much rodent droppings, bird poop and other critter whatever can accumulate in 120 years! Now look up and pull those boards down.


----------



## terryR

I think I vote for painted fronts, too.

Damn, 10,000 posts is a lot of sharing; I'm only up to 7562.

Here are 2 more little bats shaped from Mammoth Ivory. Gotta figure a way to sign them since FB peeps want to buy them.


----------



## Mosquito

for a second there Terry, I almost thought you baked batman chocolate chip cookies lol


----------



## HokieKen

I kinda like the plain drawer fronts with that paint Mos'.

Sweet bats TR.



> That roof.
> 
> Nothin a good coat of fire wouldnt fix.
> 
> - chrisstef


A coat of fire made me LOL. Gonna have to make that my own ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I think I vote for painted fronts, too.
> 
> Damn, 10,000 posts is a lot of sharing; I'm only up to 7562.
> 
> Here are 2 more little bats shaped from Mammoth Ivory. Gotta figure a way to sign them since FB peeps want to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Good luck posting anything on FB Marketplace with the word ivory in it. My wife posted something that was ivory colored and it took them over a week to approve it for posting. Since yours is actual ivory, I'll bet that won't let it be posted at all. They will assume that you or some poacher killed a mamath to get it.


----------



## terryR

I never post to FB marketplace. I just put up photos of stuff I make on my page. I've heard lots of similar stories as yours' about guys trying to sell antler. You'd think FB was busy enough just dealing with the upcoming presidential election. LOL.


----------



## ToddJB

Just spell ivory in all caps. And use a lower case L. Like this lVORY or use and 0 instead of an O. Or do both


----------



## HokieKen

My lil guy is coming along. He can count now.


----------



## chrisstef

> JTune, we should have.
> 
> Edit. Just imagine how much rodent droppings, bird poop and other critter whatever can accumulate in 120 years! Now look up and pull those boards down.
> 
> - theoldfart


Sounds like the life of a demo guy!



> I kinda like the plain drawer fronts with that paint Mos .
> 
> Sweet bats TR.
> 
> That roof.
> 
> Nothin a good coat of fire wouldnt fix.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> A coat of fire made me LOL. Gonna have to make that my own ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Its yours. I stole from a carpenter. Blew coffee right outta my mouth.


----------



## bandit571

For those of you who wish to call off work, tomorrow….take a cue from a Mr. Murphy..look up the Bricklayers Song on youtube…he makes a fairly decent case for not showing up for work….as he writes a note to his boss…

New cutter for the 71-1/2 has been made..









From a an Allen wrench….notched and all…measures 0,380" wide…


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Bandit. The first time I heard Murphy's Excuse song I just lost it. Funny stuff, that. Best with the thick accent.

DanK


----------



## dbray45

So, I am new to Florida and do not have easy (and cost effective) access to all of the nice hardwoods up north.

I do have easy access to cypress, which I have never used. Cypress, when milled, feels nice and smooth from a waxy something in the wood. When you apply an oil based finish to this wood - it doesn't dry well.

Teak and other oily woods require acetone to get the paint to stick and dry - what do I use on this - or just shellac it and call it day.


----------



## dbray45

I am being told that dewaxed shellac may be in order. Will clean up the non-sticking finish first.


----------



## chrisstef

You can wipe it with acetone right before finishing too.


----------



## dbray45

forgot about that - Going to give that a try also - thanks


----------



## chrisstef

Errrr i think that may only for gluing purposes


----------



## Hammerthumb

Seal coat of shellac and then finish with the oil based finish.


----------



## dbray45

Many thanks both Stef and Paul.

My first time working with this wood and it is a little different.

The price of poplar here is close to soft maple. Where I was from, it was about 1.50 bf , here its about $4 bf.


----------



## Mosquito

So I ended up not painting the drawer fronts, and just doing water based poly










And then I got to thinking about this space on the side










At first I was thinking some hooks to hang stuff, or a shelf to store glues, but thought that a fold down side table would be useful, since I usually use this bench as assembly/glue/finish bench, and I'm always trying to stash a pile of clamps, or glue, or can of finish, etc somewhere.


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Mos. I like the contrast of the painted frame with the natural drawer fronts. Using the hollow for a fold out table is a good idea, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice job Mos. I predict that side table will never be collapsed and will forever be covered with random crap. Or is that just my shop?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Jay and Kenny, I hope it turns out to be as useful as it seems like it should be in my head lol

We shall see how often it's down, I try to clean up shop from time to time lol

Might close in the other end and do the glue shelf still, but not quite sure yet. May to to add glue storage by the clamps somewhere instead. Trying to empty the other base cabinet of stuff so I can get rid of it too


----------



## terryR

Very nice, Mos. Much nicer than the same table in my shop. 

I made this little Bubinga base yesterday; it will have cradles added to hold finished scrimshaw work on ivory, once those finished pieces reach me in the mail. The visible holes in the top will fit 1/4" brass rods for securing the cradles.

I used my $30 router table for the detailed edge.










Lowering the router bit by 1/8" was a maddening process! I had terrible tearout on one face due to grain direction, and probably should've increased the speed of the bit?










I lost a 1/2" long chunk from this corner, glued it back on with CA, and used tiny files to shape the corner. A frustrating experience the whole way!!! Gonna buy a nice router table for myself with the first paycheck I receive. LOL


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mos - have you thought about a rosin paper roll hanger for the other side. That would make pulling protection paper over the top really easy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, we did battleship grey with wood raised panels for our shop. That's my grandson with my buddy Mike.


















Cabinets above the miter station should be completed today.


----------



## DanKrager

Good ideas, Mos. Like the feel of wood presented by the doors.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos - have you thought about a rosin paper roll hanger for the other side. That would make pulling protection paper over the top really easy.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I have, and I've got two rolls of paper for that purpose, I just haven't done it yet. I'm not sure if I will or not, one of the things about this bench is that there's a second one of different design but the same height, that I often set up end for end or back to back, so I didn't really want anything sticking out from the sides (which is why the dropdown table sits flush when closed). I still might, though, as I'll need somewhere better than "sitting in a corner" and "on the table saw fence" for those two rolls of paper lol

Thanks Terry, Thanks Dan. I figured worst case scenario, I hated it and ended up painting the drawers afterwards. Luckily for time, that didn't happen


----------



## Mosquito

Did end up leaving the other end of the bench open, at least for now, and putting up a small glue shelf/cubby for glue over by the clamps. One more thing off the base cabinets. Small steps.

All scraps from building the drawers, so that helps too


----------



## jmartel

Got a walnut bowl blank in today.










The faces aren't parallel by a Longshot so it will be a shallow bowl with some spindle blanks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, I dig the shop organization, it's inspiration for me to at least look in the garage before I decide it's too hard and I'm content in my current pig stye. I am, however, still waiting on HOA approve for my proposed 16' x 22' storage building and I can't help but wonder if it wouldn't be a good shop in and of itself vs. getting crap out of the garage to use it as a shop. I am going to put some PVC conduit in the floor where I think a jointer and my Unisaw would be despite the fact I'm not planning on even running electricity any time soon. I'll have to wait and see how it shapes up after I'm done building it, provided it gets approved.


----------



## Mosquito

I will say that having a shop that is completely removed from other "stuff" is fantastic. For a while, we stored our bikes, the lawn mowers, the wheel barrow, and other odds and ends in the shop, but every since I finished it and started setting it up to actually be worked in instead of on, I managed to move all of that stuff out, and it is very nice. Somehow there's a weird psychological element to it, just going to the shop knowing that it's just "the shop". Am I the only one that feels that?


----------



## bigblockyeti

My last shop was like that but some stuff invariably spilled over from the garage into the shop coupled with various machines in different states of repair (some of them big!) made for a smaller useable area than if I was motivated to keep it clean and efficient. If I can fit the yard stuff, motorcycles, kids crap, mechanic tools and a couple cars in the garage, using the building for a shop might be the way to go. Time will tell.


----------



## DLK

The trick is to keep your partner from putting stuff on your work bench, even if it is yours. I built walls around mine and lock it if necessary.

155 days til official retirement
95 Days befor I can be back in my shop
45 Days befor I can absolutely certain that our house has finally sold.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I don't have to worry about my wife about putting anything in the garage other taking out the trash. The garage and the kitchen are mine, everything else is her's

I remember you saying quite a while ago that selling your house was proving difficult, I'm guessing you've now got a buyer and presumably have the next step all ironed out. I was worried about that to a degree when selling our house but ultimately the heated shop helped it move. Being in this house for 13 months now, I'm already trying to figure out how to get out. I miss my basement and full attic for storage that seem oddly absent in most of the houses down south. It seems every builder is using trusses 24" OC making for an unnavigable nightmare of fragile 2×4's running everywhere with just enough room for a pair of furnaces that are very difficult to service based on their location. Well that's my daily rant, on the plus side people apparently no longer GAS about how the roof over their head is constructed and values continue to boom around me so that may be a blessing when we finally do decide to GTF out.


----------



## HokieKen

> I will say that having a shop that is completely removed from other "stuff" is fantastic. For a while, we stored our bikes, the lawn mowers, the wheel barrow, and other odds and ends in the shop, but every since I finished it and started setting it up to actually be worked in instead of on, I managed to move all of that stuff out, and it is very nice. Somehow there s a weird psychological element to it, just going to the shop knowing that it s just "the shop". Am I the only one that feels that?
> 
> - Mosquito


Nope. I still have a bunch of lawn care stuff and auto stuff in the garage. It's all tucked away into one corner and probably only occupies 10% of the shop but, it's still there and it irritates me every time I think "I wish I had some space to store whatever is in my way at the moment. I've decided this spring's project is to build a storage building in the back yard to put everything that isn't "shop" in. It won't free up a ton of space but it'll free up some. And I won't have to shift anything around to get the mower out any more


----------



## terryR

"the shop" is an important space for me. Lets me escape the world and try to focus on making something nice. Although, a cell phone is required now, so a bit of reality still seeps in from time to time.

I was very lucky when I moved in with my Mom; she bought a brand new garden shed for her stuff so I could have the already insulated building, and make it my shop. Will take me a while to pay off that debt! Especially since I'm making $30 items to sell. LOL. Sold 3 bats yesterday, so made 2 more…


----------



## DLK

*bigblockyeti* Yes we are just worn down and finally took an offer $20K under our "bottom" line. It is costing us now $500 a month just in taxes. Maintenance was averaging another $200 to $300. Soon without a salary it was becoming
untenable. Better to sell it and payoff our retirement house mortgage now even though the market is picking up.


----------



## bandit571

Hinge tools..









Hinges installed…









Fill the box up..









Close the lid…









And go and buy a latch…fancy plane = fancy box….


----------



## jmartel

My shop is it's own separate building in the backyard now instead of the garage of our townhouse. Way more better for noise, dust, etc. And now I don't have to deal with all the sawdust all over the motorcycles and bicycles and things.

Bummer about taking a slice off the payout, Don.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *bigblockyeti* Yes we are just worn down and finally took an offer $20K under our "bottom" line. It is costing us now $500 a month just in taxes. Maintenance was averaging another $200 to $300. Soon without a salary it was becoming
> untenable. Better to sell it and payoff our retirement house mortgage now even though the market is picking up.
> 
> - Combo Prof


That's brutal, sounds like torch it would have been a better option. Guy across the street from us where we've yet to build had a marriage on the rocks then conveniently a contractor left a light on that started a fire and totaled the house, separated and dumped the property for 1/3 the value. More than a few neighbors are still suspect as to what really happened.


----------



## rad457

Our golden rule, never buy until house is sold, last 2 out of 3 we had built, 5 total so far? Current house was for retirement so planned separate garage in the backyard was converted into workshop with the condition being only $ from previous house sale to pay for it, wife gets smaller house and I get a separate shop Did end up with another garden shed in the back and she keeps nagging about project bike parked in the 3rd. bay!


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch Don, but it sounds like it'll be better to be out of it sooner rather than later anyway. Close that chapter before you start the new one.

And I agree on all the points re: non-shop stuff in the shop so far


----------



## DLK

The problem is it is a 5,000 square foot older house on 2 acres in the city. And so was in the price range that was difficult to sell in. In the city meant we pay $6,000 in taxes per year. No sure what your golden rule means, but where we were looking to retire we saw the price of house going up $10,000 each year. So we bought one sight unseen. Each time we tried to get down to see one it sold. Hence we bought in the easy to sell price range. Its a 1,000 square foot house on no acres, but has a 3.5 car garage, now a 2 car wood shop, 0.5 car she shed and a narrow 1 car garage. It may likely get the boat and we will get down to just one car. Takes be all of 20 minutes to mow the lawn on one charge of the electric mower. Most important is there will be only 1/3 of the snow. I have a tunnel of 4 to 5 foot walls up the front door of the old house. Just paid out $100 to get the walks to it shoveled out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I remember it being bigger but I know my in-laws house in strongsville is 4/5 that size on 1/4 acre and paying 15% more tax. My previous house was 1/2 the size of my current but newer, bigger than most and on two lots in our old neighborhood and having something different, I was worried would make it harder to move. We had fewer showings than I had hoped and little traffic during the open house but the right buyer came along and it only takes one. In-laws are looking forward to getting out and something more suitable for a retirement home but from where they're coming from into a smaller, well built house unfortunately isn't going to save them any money. In fact it could be more expensive vs. a production, slap it together builder that seems to really be raking it in now, especially given how well the economy is doing. Selling a new house has more to do with how it's staged than how it's put together in my area anyway, people are largely clueless. I'm glad that when I left the cold weather 1.5 years ago, it stayed put, I don't miss snow at all!


----------



## DLK

Selling house is very odd now. It used be list , get an offer counter the offer, and settle somewhere in betwen.

Now it seems more like ebay. I.e. list the house get the list price or not or maybe more. So we did not get much action and had to wait for the old style.


----------



## rad457

Golden rule, money in the bank before signing for new place Exceptions were only when I managed to convince the Wife/Boss to buy some rental properties, the last of which was supposed to be our retirement home but the renters decided that they wanted to own it! Someday I may end up some place warmer with little or no snow but the Granddaughters now ensure no moves for at least a few more years


----------



## jmartel

That's what we did, Andre. Sold our townhouse, rented for 6 months before we bought our current place. We missed out on a really fantastic place because the lady selling didn't want any selling contingency on our end. Our house was listed and sold in a week, so there was no risk for her, but that's what she wanted. I wouldn't have needed to do the 3 years of remodeling I did and would have had a brand new shop. Oh well.

Swung by there a few years after we didn't get it and turns out the guy who did buy it had the same idea I did. Brand new 24×24 shop sitting right where I was going to put it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fingers still crossed on the shed approval and while I'm not planning on it being a shop I do want to plan ahead just in case. I'd like to run 3/4" PVC conduit under the slab to pull power from the wall to directly under where a couple 230V machines could end up. Is it better to terminate into a flush receptacle box or just stub the conduit up a little from grade then cut flush and cap until the need arises? This is what Lowe's has but I've seen no 30A 250V receptacles that will fit this box.


----------



## chrisstef

Callin this one done.


----------



## HokieKen

Sexytacular Stef!


----------



## jmartel

Looks nice, Stef. Is there any sort of bracing between the legs for racking? Or is it short enough that it doesn't matter much?


----------



## chrisstef

No bracing as of right now. I recessed the legs a full inch into the slab and pegged it through the top with 6 oak dowels about 3" into the end grain of the leg. I couldnt get it to move side to side so im gonna leave it for now. If it becomes an issue ive got 2 45degree gussets(?) ready to screw in.


----------



## jmartel

Sounds beefy. I doubt it will be an issue with all of that.


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, may I suggest that you up the size of the conduit you plan to use for electrical? 1" would be a good minimum and 1 1/2" even better. When it's tight, it's very hard to pull any significant length and impossible to pull a second if needed.

When I poured my garage floor over the existing electrical entrance, I buried two 1 1/2" empty conduits right next to it. One of the conduits was used right away because the original cable was too short for the new exterior electrical panel with transfer switch and two years later used the other! The second conduit was used when the cable for the first was partly compromised by digging in the area (doh!) and so a new cable could be installed while the old one was partly working. After cutover, the old cable removed so there is still an empty conduit available. The too short original entrance is still buried where it was.

DanK


----------



## dbray45

BBY - The 230v 30 Amp are normally twist locks and come with a price. I get them from an electric supply or Amazon. The 30 amp will require #10 gauge wire. Through the conduit, you would want to run individual wires and what Dan recommends is correct.

When you run the wires, run 6 (2 green for ground, 2 black and 2 red for hot) and a pull string (a nylon plastic rope to attach a new wire to pull through). 1 1/2" conduit would be in order. 1" conduit may not be in code and very tight. The reason for 6, you can add a second piece of equipment. Most codes want 6" on the end, I put 8" to give me room, in the panel side, I wrap the extra wire completely around the inside of the panel and tape them together (not wire showing) and tag them to where they go. Inspectors like it when you do this.

I am curious about the 30 amp. My 17" band saw, 15" planer, and 8" jointer are all 20 amp 220. 30 amp is a large piece of equipment and may be over kill - but I would still run the #10 wire, just in case. You can still put a 20 amp breaker on it if that is all you need.

While you are doing this, get a 10' length of #10, 3 conductor "S" cable and make a 220 extension cord with the same plugs and receptacle that you put in the floor and equipment. Makes your life easier.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I could go bigger but need to have a box in the floor that will accept it or have a plan for using just a stub when the need arises. I've pulled three strands of 10ga THHN through 3/4" OFF before and it wasn't too difficult , this run would be shorter with only two elbows. I really like being able to unplug my table saw to change the blade or anything else that needs maximum safety so before decide on anything I need to find out what receptacles can fit in that or any other submerged box.

Yeah, I know 30A twist locks aren't cheap but I've used them before. My thought was a just in case a 7.5hp, 14" table saw ever comes up for sale or a 7.5hp planer. I was also planning on putting in two of these in ballpark locations, again, where I think I might want machines placed. I already have a couple 230V extension cords that get used more than I like based on the piss poor 230V wiring in a production built house.

Stef, the bench looks great, I'm trying to decide what legs to put on mine right now before I finish it.


----------



## theoldfart

StefSlab, nicely done. For indoors or out?


----------



## terryR

Wow, Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

OF - Its an outdoor bench for a buddy of mine who lives over on the lake. Ive got a hunch he keeps it in his breezeway though. I finished it with exterior 450 just in case.

Nice log yeti.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's poplar and took half of forever to dry out (8 years if memory serves me correctly) and the lack of actual shop space let me or rather forced me to plane and sand it down outside. It was a nice day so I didn't mind and it smelled pretty good working it down. Does the GF exterior 450 stink if applied to something that will live indoors? I'm still not sure where this is going, could be on the covered porch or inside and I can have something stinking up the place if I can keep it inside.


----------



## 489tad

Nice finish on that bench Stef.


----------



## 489tad

A little QSO love.


----------



## theoldfart

Drooling ^


----------



## bandit571

Leftovers, from a box build…









Trying to find a project for them…


----------



## chrisstef

The 450 is water based yeti. No stink at all.

Thanks Dan. Killer qtr sawn man!


----------



## JayT

That bench looks really good, stef. I almost forgot you knew how to do woodworking.

Awesome grain, Dan.

Several months ago I vented about the new owner of our company and his refusal to let good people use their skills and knowledge. I tried to give him a fair chance, but it became obvious he was not going to change, at least not fast enough to do any good. A couple weeks ago there were three buyers/merchandisers, two of us much more experienced and knowledgeable. The other one's last day was last Friday. He had enough of the chaos and left. Yesterday, I was offered a position at a competitor that allows me to keep the same pay with better benefits and actually use my talents for some benefit. Hours won't be as convenient, but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make, so tendered my resignation today. No idea how the company is going to handle two of the most capable people leaving this close together, but that's no longer my concern. Feels like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

Maybe I'll actually feel like going out and doing something in the shop this weekend. Work stuff had been weighing so heavy, I just couldn't get motivated to do much of anything. Too much stress that constantly needed bled off.


----------



## DLK

Cut a rabbet to the front door.










Just have to clean it up with the XXL Stanley 71.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, JT. Sounds to me like you went above and beyond, giving clear input and trying to work through the BS in the meantime.


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats on getting out JayT.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sometimes leaving just feels really, really good doesn't it. Hope your next adventure is fun and not too inconvenient.


----------



## sansoo22

Good for you JayT. I'm stuck in that rut right now. Except I signed a retainer that equates to a bonus equal to 25% of my salary if i can stick it out. My company announced we were merging, then offered retainers to key personnel, and after we signed them announced its a buy out not a merger. So those of us who signed thought it was because we were being kept on after the merger. Now every dim wit around the place is doing everything they can to try and be "important" driving those of us who actually can get things done crazy.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry that's what it came too, but glad it you found another option JayT


----------



## 489tad

Good luck JayT!


----------



## bandit571

Bet "Independence Day" was playing on the radio….( Martina MacBride)

Calling this box finished..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sansoo, sounds like you were lied to by management. I'd quietly consider my options if in that position and determine if I could afford to be blackballed by whatever industry you might be in. Heck you could probably do pretty well just restoring planes based on what I've seen you crank out.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah sansoo, there's big money in restoring old planes )))))

JayT, good on ya buddy. Takeovers/buyouts/mergers are a major mofo in the best of cases. Once you start thinking it's time to change trains, it usually is. Now maybe you can get into the shop and finish that plane you wanted to give me to test for you ;-) Congrats and good luck with the new job bud.


----------



## dbray45

Sansoo - Good luck on that. I have know people that just kept their head low and did what they do and out lasted everyone. In the meantime, get your resume out there and see what you can line up. Good companies like folks that hold up their agreements.


----------



## miketo

Good on ya for getting out, JayT! Sometimes the only way up is out.

I've been through a few M&As and I know I can count on two things. (A) Whatever management says, it's a lie. (B) Only the political game-players survive. I got out as soon as I could. In my case it was *always* for the better. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JayT

Thanks for the support, guys. The job I'm leaving was with a family owned company that I would call medium sized. Large enough to need quality leadership, but small enough that the leadership will be someone in the owning family and not based at all on ability. For the previous owner, he was a good leader and made it work and grow for decades. I'm afraid the new owner is going to set it on a different path.

Sansoo, being lied to and misled up front doesn't seem like a good place to start a business relationship. Hope things look up for you in the near future.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Much love flowin your way JayT. I can say that I enjoy my job, but I don't always agree with the way big corps do da bidness. $$ before people is what I'm talking about. Most folks I supervise don't feel valued by their employer, but I just do my best to let them know I appreciate them.

One thing I didn't anticipate going into operations management… was that I would suddenly be a lot more "valuable." Like more than just a dude with a locomotive engineers license who's capable of working wild hours. Operations/logistics managers who've had success are in demand. I've had several of my cohorts leave for amazon and other suitors…. usually through linkedin. I'm still convinced this is where God has called me to be so I keep rollin. Glad you've got options too brother, and I pray your next chapter will be as blessed as mine has been.

Enough of the udder stuff. Who says a roubo ain't fit for cabinet makin?


----------



## JayT

Thanks, Red. The big corp mentality is my biggest concern going into the new job. Moving from a small/medium family owned company to a very large national corp where many decisions will be based on keeping stockholders happy will be a big change. Then again, the new owner at my current place doesn't give a crap about anyone other than his immediate family, either, so it really won't be that big of a change after all. The big change was months ago when the previous owner left. $$$ before people will be a reality, but like you, I feel a large part of my job will be to bring the personal aspect in for the people I supervise.

The way this position fell into place has me convinced it's where God wants me, so that made the decision easy. We'll see what the future holds.

Nice cabinet work. Glad to see you are still keeping up with the woodworking.


----------



## terryR

Best of luck, JayT!!! Hope the change works out better for you.

Very nice, Red.

I've been standing in front of the lathe making gauges for basketmaking. Acrylic, stablized wood, and Ebonite. Another $30 order from FB.


----------



## dbray45

One of the hardest things to do is to change jobs, even within the same company. When I changed jobs in one company, I made the decision to keep someone but move him to a different place where he was more qualified. That person hated me for doing that and was later promoted above me. I was forced to leave. I would have done better by cutting him loose.


----------



## Tony_S

> - terryR


Reminds me of a girl I…ahem..'new' in highschool


----------



## jmartel

Terry, what are the gauges used for? Gauging the reed size? I'm not super familiar with basket making but I'm wanting to learn.

My grandfather made Nantucket baskets and I've been practically begging to get his supplies, molds, and extra ivory/whale bone accents from my mom. She has recently talked about giving them to me finally.

This one basket from him that I have. He didn't finish it before he passed so my dad finished it, I did the finishing spray and added the whale.


----------



## dbray45

JM - that is a skill set that you want to keep going


----------



## terryR

JBasketDude, the gauge is for pine needle baskets; keeps the coil a consistent size.

In use…









most folks use something cheap from the hardware store.


----------



## terryR

I was stupid and rushed, so left all my reed at the Alabama address. Bad mistake.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Beautiful basket skills on display.

Me? Renovating another bathroom. Yay me! This one in a rent house, oldest house in town. Dates to about 1850 or so.










Wood T&G (varying widths) ceiling, and some unusual exterior wall studs.



















Last image turned, sorry.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nice cabinet work. Glad to see you are still keeping up with the woodworking.
> 
> - JayT


I'm not nearly as prolific as I once was. I probably average 3-4 pieces a year. I don't see myself ever giving up woodworking.

Helping my buddy with a pedalboard. I secretly hate him because he got all the musical talent. He uses me because I got all the woodwerkin skillz.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty that's the exact tub that was in the 1890s bathroom remodel I just did - the 50s must have been a boom for remodels.

Terry, how's the job hunt?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, how goes the homestead?


----------



## 489tad

chopping mortises, and sizing tenons for "my" ottoman, and a pic of Pupzilla on a walk. I was showing my wife pictures of baskets and flint knapped and all the other goings ons on the site. You guys are fregging awesome. So what is everyone cooking tomorrow. I'm making pizza, roasting a chicken for taccos ( Sammy Hagar recipe), and braciloe.


----------



## 489tad

other pic did not load.


----------



## jmartel

Parents are in town, so we are headed over to Hood Canal for some oysters for lunch. Probably just doing a frozen pizza for dinner.

I smoked a Brisket and made smoked mac and cheese last night for dinner.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Omaha steaks tonight. Filets were awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Learning how to move out of the way…









When something like this comes flying backwards off the saw….yep, it did leave a mark….


----------



## theoldfart

Chicken dredged in coriander salt and pepper and pan fried with shallots and garlic. Pan sauce with honey mustard and chicken stock. Served over rice.

Dan, is that a polar bear or big foot?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I'm back in Las Vegas for our annual Super Bowl Golf tournament. Have no clue on the food.


----------



## terryR

Todd, frustrating! I'm still waiting for the school to co-ordinate with the Board of Nursing to give me a temporary permit. Then I can work a month of supervised clinical. But, it's taking forever for the school to do any single thing. It sure seems like they don't know what they are doing!

Once I complete the month of clinical, I'll have no trouble finding work at the local hospital; probably in the same ICU I worked as s student in 1984.

Damn, I feel old!!!


----------



## terryR

And I broke big rocks into smaller rocks yesterday,










...had Granola cereal for supper.


----------



## jmartel

Kiddo wouldn't sleep last night so she got to stay up late and watch woodworking YouTube's. Gotta get her into it early.










Today we went out to the Hamma Hamma oyster farm with my parents. Super nice day. Would highly recommend going for lunch if anyone is out on the Olympic peninsula.


----------



## MSquared

That there is an Oyster Shell 'Midden'. It's interesting how Oysters figured into the founding of America.


----------



## miketo

Jmart, my wife and I get out onto the Peninsula every now and again. It really is beautiful up there. I might be taking a class at Port Townsend School of Woodworking this summer; if so, and you're not averse to coffee, I could give you a yell.


----------



## BillWhite

> That bench looks really good, stef. I almost forgot you knew how to do woodworking.
> 
> Awesome grain, Dan.
> 
> Several months ago I vented about the new owner of our company and his refusal to let good people use their skills and knowledge. I tried to give him a fair chance, but it became obvious he was not going to change, at least not fast enough to do any good. A couple weeks ago there were three buyers/merchandisers, two of us much more experienced and knowledgeable. The other one s last day was last Friday. He had enough of the chaos and left. Yesterday, I was offered a position at a competitor that allows me to keep the same pay with better benefits and actually use my talents for some benefit. Hours won t be as convenient, but that s a sacrifice I m willing to make, so tendered my resignation today. No idea how the company is going to handle two of the most capable people leaving this close together, but that s no longer my concern. Feels like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> Maybe I ll actually feel like going out and doing something in the shop this weekend. Work stuff had been weighing so heavy, I just couldn t get motivated to do much of anything. Too much stress that constantly needed bled off.
> 
> - JayT


JayT, I've been there as well. 6 bosses in 3 1/2 years. Said goodbye, and never looked back.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, I've gotten approval for my 16' x 22' shed from the HOA, next to get a permit from the county and start digging a foundation for the slab. I'll be doing this all myself and I'm wondering how heavy a 12' x 22' sheathed wall will be, I'm guessing I'm gonna need some help standing it up?


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, my wife and I get out onto the Peninsula every now and again. It really is beautiful up there. I might be taking a class at Port Townsend School of Woodworking this summer; if so, and you re not averse to coffee, I could give you a yell.
> 
> - Mike


Not a huge fan of coffee but could certainly head up since it's only 45 min away. I'm in PT not infrequently, usually get my lumber from Edensaw these days.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well, I ve gotten approval for my 16 x 22 shed from the HOA, next to get a permit from the county and start digging a foundation for the slab. I ll be doing this all myself and I m wondering how heavy a 12 x 22 sheathed wall will be, I m guessing I m gonna need some help standing it up?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Nah, you got it. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

2×4 or 2×6 walls? Can it be done as sections?

Thickened slab? Or, poured footer, with a block frost wall?

Treated sill plate, sitting on a foam strip….red heads to anchor. ( thickened slab) Or, they also make an anchor bolt designed for use with a block foundation…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, I know I got it, I also might have a hernia and/or a dislocated shoulder.

4" slab with an additional 4" deep @ 12" wide around the perimeter forming the footer, that will include welded wire mesh throughout the slab and yet to be determined 1/2" tied rebar in the footer section of the slab. I'm going to use a treated sill plate with a tar board or foam gasket and 5/16" x 5" tapcons every other bay (16" OC).

The 12' x 22' wall will be one section, that's what worries me, I know I can handle the 12' x 16' sections.


----------



## DLK

Well by this Sunday we shall have the Buyers response to Engineers inspection. Keep your toes and fingers crossed.


----------



## chrisstef

Buddy won a super bowl raffle










11 lbs


----------



## jmartel

Damn that's a big lobstah.

Cleaned up a face on the pair of walnut burl blanks I got in. I think these will turn out just fine.


----------



## rad457

> Well, I ve gotten approval for my 16 x 22 shed from the HOA, next to get a permit from the county and start digging a foundation for the slab. I ll be doing this all myself and I m wondering how heavy a 12 x 22 sheathed wall will be, I m guessing I m gonna need some help standing it up?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


LOL! had three guys lined up to lift my 10' x 24' 2×6" times 2 wall, ended up calling in another three and I think it still caused some pain Big mistake/problem lifting it up to drop it onto embedded anchor bolts.


----------



## bandit571

Split the 22' in half, lined up accord to the "break" of the stud spacings….Top plate can span the joint.

Mark the wall line in red chalk lines….the red does not wash away. Or, get rubbed out when dragging a wall panel across it. Have the brace attached, and a stake ready….even pre-drive a nail to attach to the stake. once plumb, a single hit with your hammer to drive the nail.

Could build and stand the shorter end wall, have it standing to help brace the long wall…

but, split the long wall at a stud into 2 equal sections…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm leaning more toward splitting the 22' wall (2×4 which I forgot to mention earlier), sounds like it'd make sense. Dad put his own up alone but didn't sheath them, just a 1"x6" screwed diagonally to prevent racking and saved several hundred pounds but then had the PITA of sheathing a vertical wall. Walls might be putting the cart before the horse a little. I still need concrete first and part of the driveway is new, not that I'd want a 70,000lb truck destroying an old driveway but I need 5.23 yards (by my math) of concrete buggied 215' from the road to the forms or mix it onsite. I haven't found a rental mixer available locally that'll mix more than 8cuft. which would take forever and could cause adhesion issues between batches given the time it would take.


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, I operated a concrete pump whose purpose is to place concrete into difficult to reach places. The average cost for a house basement, for example, was $600 depending upon travel distance and volume. There was a minimum charge. I actually placed concrete for a patio behind this two story house by pumping OVER the house without touching it. A 36M Putzmeister pump weighs about 52,000 lbs and a 50M is closer to 72000. The yard dirt is repairable and most of the time the damage was slight, even without a "platform" like boards under the wheels. Sometimes we had to lay out several hundred feet of pipe on the ground to reach the destination placement hose. Contractors appreciated the labor savings and the labor cost savings. Just a thought.

DanK


----------



## miketo

> Not a huge fan of coffee but could certainly head up since it s only 45 min away. I m in PT not infrequently, usually get my lumber from Edensaw these days.
> 
> - jmartel


Very cool. I'll PM you at some indefinite day and time in the far-flung future.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan, I'm familiar with pumps, in fact a truck could back up the drive and up the backyard as well but the damage would be significant. I have experience with a power buggy but only moving and bricks around, never concrete. Moving 5.5 yards should be 11-12 trips which should be plenty fast enough to keep myself and another busy raking it into place. Renting one will cost me $200, I'm hoping to find someone who does flatwork that already has one and can wrap it up into their labor price. Once the truck shows up, this should take less than 80 minutes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What is this thing? I mean, I know it's a lathe, but is it a desirable one, very capable, or ? I know nothing about these things.




























Is it this?


----------



## DLK

I think it was that. It may not be that anymore. LOL


----------



## DanKrager

A South Bend metal lathe is top of the line stuff. This looks clunky next to the new stuff, but if you have the space for it, it will do any metal work including something no one thinks of, welding. This thing has the guts to press two pieces together hard enough while they are spinning to create white hot friction heat that will weld two pieces into one. When the seam is turned down you cannot detect the intersection if done right.

It's a classic. You gonna thbtthbthbtthbt Kevin?

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I'd slap a baby for that lathe Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I think it was that. It may not be that anymore. LOL
> 
> - Combo Prof


Don, it was disassembled to be moved from a basement to where it is now. And Dan K., thanks for that info. Ken, keep them poor babies outta this!


----------



## DLK

Ho Ho Ho. It looked worse than is then. LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh yeah, it does look bad for sure.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I'd slap a baby for that lathe Smitty.
> 
> - HokieKen


Something Fridge would say.


----------



## theoldfart

thbtthbthbtthbt , OK you happy now?

Be careful Smitty, I'm already thinking mini mill.

Ah, the S Slope conundrum!


----------



## ToddJB

> What is this thing?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I hope the answer is that it is yours.

SB was biggest name in the biz for a long time. This is an old belt driven model. Around the time of the war, maybe a bit earlier, higher end machines switched to being gear headed over belt driven because you got better power transfer and no slipping, plus changing gears was less fussy. That doesn't take away from this machine, just worth noting.

Is everything in this pic? I'm not seeing the lead screw. It should be about as long as the bed and mounts to the front of the bed. It what allows the machine to cut threads.


----------



## DLK

Stop it. Now I want one.


----------



## JayT

I'd slap Kenny for that lathe.

Well, to be fair, I'd probably slap Kenny just on general principle, but if I had space, I'd definitely want that in my shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Good eye Todd. I don't see a lead screw either. That can be gotten though.

I'll revise my previous statement and say that I'll let JayT slap me for that lathe. Alternatively, I'd swap a fully functional and expertly tuned 1936 South Bend 9C for it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's sitting in Dad's shop at the moment, but it's neither his nor mine. Long story. It may or may not ever get set up before it leaves. That kind of stuff is a total mystery to me. Thanks for the great input, now I know more than I did!


----------



## ToddJB

Saw this in Craigslist tonight










Dude deserves and award for his mobile base. Bonus points would have been given if he figured how to.use the blade as the lead reel.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, you should get that classic Lincoln. You can do some remarkable woodworking with one of those. Well, yes, it's indirect, but you can weld your broken machines and make metal frames and legs n' stuff. Bonus points for setting the woodshop on fire, too.

LOL! Ya, I'd like to have seen the lead reel too! That there's funny.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I gave away my stick welder in the move and kept my little flux core maxhine. I'll get another buzz box but the dork in me is holding out for a super cool looking one like an old Smith


----------



## HokieKen

The heck with a lead reel. I want to see the gas motor put back on and a 20" grinding wheel under there.

And you aren't the only dork Todd. The only thing I see when I look at that Smith is:


----------



## smitdog

Hey guys, long post alert!!!

I finally got caught up in the thread. Too much going on lately to be involved. Had my 6 yr old daughter in and out of the hospital over the past few months with misdiagnosis after misdiagnosis until we finally tracked things down to a gluten intolerance. On top of severe constipation and gas that could choke a camel, she also had "functional abdominal pain" - basically hyper-sensitive gastro nerves. Think about the worst gas pains you've ever had and double them and you have an idea of what she's been going through. Imagine a six year old screaming in pain, unable to sleep or do any of the normal things a 6 year old should be doing. The good days were few and far between. After finally getting an upper GI scope done, which the Dr said visually looked perfect, a routine biopsy of tissue samples taken during the scope showed a high concentration of immune system cells which could have been the beginning of Celiac Disease.

We started her immediately on a gluten-free diet and after a week she started to improve drastically. After two weeks she was back to her normal crazy self. As an experiment we started incorporating some gluten back into her diet and within a couple days she started complaining about stomach aches and the nasty gas returned. I mean, make your eyes water and nearly induce vomiting type of gas! So we went back to I'd say about 95% or more gluten free meals and she's been doing great for the last month or so.

Since we've finally made it out of the woods with our daughter, I finally had time to start working on some projects around the house. Here are a couple pics of our pantry that I just finished last week:

Sliding barn door hardware purchased from Amazon










Gate handle from Home Depot, and old barn door from a family member that collects all sorts of old rustic stuff.










Bead board paneling on the walls and strips of wood anchored to the studs to support the L-shaped shelving.










The shelf boards are actually the seats from pews that my dad and I removed from an old church we renovated for our printing business. They were about 5/4 thick, 13-1/2 wide by over 8 ft long. I still have a few more left! The red paint was almost a dead match to the barn door. The header board that the sliding door rail is attached to is also from the pews. A support rail that ran underneath the length of the seat board. I still need to add trim pieces made from the same wood down the sides of the door opening.










I ended the shelves into a return board made from a pew back ripped to 14" wide. I wanted to end the shelves before the far right wall because there is shower plumbing behind it and I just screwed the bead board paneling over the open studs so I could access the whole thing easily. This creates a planned cubby to put the brooms and vacuum.

The boards for the pew backs are 4/4, about 22" wide by over 8 ft long solid. They are a bit more warped than the seats because they were driven into a slightly curved rabbet in the pew ends but with people sitting in them over the years they had started to curve back the opposite way in the middle. It made for some funky warping but I was able to cut a lot of it out and we were going for the rustic look anyway.










What I learned during this project: I need to finish rehabbing my table saw!!! I have been sitting on an old green PM66 that I have partially restored but it has a 3 phase motor and I hadn't decided if I was going to do a rotary converter (I have the control box but I need a minimum 5 HP, 3 phase motor to generate enough power for the 3 HP saw motor, preferably a 10 horse for additional equipment down the road) or go with a VFD. I haven't found a cheap 3 phase motor around here yet, everyone wants $200 or more for one and won't come down. I've never purchased or even used a VFD so I need some advice. The PM66 motor is 3HP 230V 8A so I would need a VFD big enough to provide at least 1.84 KW of power. Most of the ones I've seen rated for 3HP have been 2.2 KW. I figure they will work fine. Is there any reason a cheap $80 Mophorn or HY wouldn't work fine or should I stick with a Lapond or Teco? I shouldn't need vector control right? I just plan on running it at the same stock speed that the saw would normally run at. I may add a breaking resistor but not too much, just enough to stop the blade within 5 to 10 seconds instead of waiting forever for it to spin down on it's own. What's your advice on this so I can finally get one ordered and finish this bad boy? Ripping thin strips with a circular saw and homemade saw guide sucks…


----------



## HokieKen

Glad the little one is on the upswing Jarrett.

Cheap VFDs have served me well to date. The only reason I see to spend bigger bucks on one is if it will be exposed to dust. For a table saw, you'll either need to buy one in a sealed enclosure or put a less expensive one in an enclosure. They generate a good deal of heat and enclosures need to be pretty large so if you go with a cheapo, factor the cost of an enclosure into the equation.

I am putting a LaPond on my milling machine now. For that machine, I wanted sensorless vector control so I spent a little more for that unit than I did on the on the LaPond I have on my belt grinder. The one I bought has SV control and also has internal DC injection braking. It's pretty badass. It can also store parameter for up to 4 different motors. So if you wanted to power something else down the road, you could do so without having to buy another VFD unit.

You probably don't need the vector control for a table saw since you won't be running it at low speed. The SV control's main advantage is its ability to provide pretty constant torque at very low frequencies. And whether or not you want the braking ability of the more expensive model is just a matter of how much bringing the blade to a stop faster is to you. Good luck with it man!


----------



## DLK

Somebody didn't cross there toes and fingers. Another house sale fell through.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Don, that stinks, sounds like it's time for an "accident" .

Jarrett, sounds like your girl has been through the ringer, glad to hear you have a handle on it now. I can't imagine how frustrating that must have been for everyone. The gas I get, my little girl has no stomach pain but can asphyxiate a wild boar after taco Tuesday.


----------



## DLK

It does stink, particularly what they put us through. Tomorrow is a another showing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good work, Smitdog! And glad the daughter is through the worst, sounds miserable.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, Don. No bueno.

Sucks about your Daughter, Jarrett. But at least you know for certain what triggered it and can avoid it in the future. My wife did a food sensitivity test and we were able to figure out what caused her issues. Of course, once she got pregnant it apparently magically cleared all of that up and she no longer has issues? Human bodies are weird like that.

Went out to a buddies property today. He's building a house and they had to take down some large cedars and maples, so he's letting me grab whatever I want.

One of the piles. I figure the big cedar is probably 32-36" in diameter. Gonna rent a saw and head out there again this weekend.









Rest of the property. Nice place to set up on the island. Very much a PNW kinda day out with the fog/mist.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jscore, how are you going to get the cedar home and milled? Must post pictures (especially if done with a Subaru!).


----------



## jmartel

Will be done with the subaru, but I will be cheating as I have a trailer. Will probably take a few trips. Mostly going for the maple anyway which is smaller.

I might try and grab one or two full diameter rounds of the cedar for use as a stand when milling up logs in the future. We will see what I can even get out of it. The whole area is a bit of a mud bog at the moment. Don't want to get stuck in there although I did just put on some AT tires onto it.

Plan is to cut things into as large of chunks as I can muscle into the trailer, and then process at home. Get some splitting wedges and the rest with my electric chainsaw or bandsaw.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait, I saw you stated you were going to rent a saw, don't you have a chainsaw or two or do you just need to rent something with a nice long bar?


----------



## jmartel

I have a crappy little plug in electric chainsaw. 14" $40 Harbor Freight special. Going to rent a 20 or 25" saw for this. Considered buying an 18 or 20" Stihl but I don't want to drop $400-450 right now.


----------



## HokieKen

Chainsaws are harder to live with than women. Renting is a good call. I should have just rented as needed. With women and chainsaws.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, I get that, I bought my Makita used because it's the same as what HD rents and I could buy their once used chains for $2/ea. most were still fairly sharp but needed all the safety crap ground off or their just about useless. Bury the tip and it just stops working.

Renting works sometimes, but I like to tinker with engines and I'm a hoarder so I've got around 10 right now (I think). Hoarding women would be super expensive, especially when the first one finds out!


----------



## jmartel

I'll buy one eventually. Just not this week.


----------



## HokieKen

Just buy one that has a chainsaw and you can kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## terryR

I've been too lazy to run 240 volts anywhere in the new shop, so the master bandsaw is just collecting dust.










Thankfully, Mr. John Spear still remembers how to cut. LOL.

Making more basket centers.


----------



## smitdog

Thanks Ken, good info! I'm glad my thinking was sort of on the right track. I was actually looking at that same ES that you linked to as a contender. I was planning on a plywood enclosure with filtered ventilation to keep the dust out and hopefully run a remote switch, like a paddle style with the big stop panel. Is there something I need to specifically look for as far as the switch goes? The manuals I've looked at all look like they run a low voltage line for remote start/stop. Would that work on something like this? Or, if I have to I could just use a light switch mounted horizontally under the table with the switch facing towards the floor. Then I could put a paddle on a hinge that would flip the switch off when I press it in. I would rather have a more "finished" look to it though.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my daughter. I'm relieved that everything is finally getting back to normal.

Forgot to mention with the pantry rehab that I still have the flooring to finish and then I plan on running LED tape underneath each shelf to light things up a bit more.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, that switch will work fine Jarrett. You can basically use any switch you want. The VFD has a low voltage output that you'll wire into the switch and then wire the other leg of the switch to one of the digital inputs on the VFD. So whatever switch tickles your fancy will work fine. I'll leave the enclosure part up to you just be aware these things do generate a good deal of heat so I would probably opt for a non-combustible enclosure material personally. Even something that melts instead of catches on fire would be preferable IMO. Plexiglass maybe? Or HDPE sheet?


----------



## miketo

It's a beautiful PNW day, Jmart! Wife and I both love rain and mist.

I always thought it would be cool to have some property out on the peninsula, buy a bandsaw mill, and maintain/ harvest my own lumber. Then I recall that in most of the videos, the guys doing that are in their 20s-40s. I'm not sure my 1962-model carcass would be up to the task.


----------



## jmartel

I'd like to move out to hood canal and build a place, but no work out there for me. Gotta stay close to the ferry so I can get to/from work for the forseeable future. It's not so bad though. I have a shy acre, and the island is a pretty nice place to live. The canal is only an hour away, so still close enough.

I don't think I'll be getting a mill at this point. The local trees don't interest me a huge amount for furniture other than figured maple.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody forget to turn off the ice machine?









All ice and crunchy….yesterday…today there is 2" of snow on top of it…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I know Stef did a bench a while ago, now I need some advice on mine. I've got the legs figured out but I'm not sure how I want to attach them. I'm thinking screw them in then plug the countersunk holes with plugs cut from sapele, same as the legs. The opposing legs will be connected at the bottom with another stick of sapele between the legs so there will already be two plugged holes in the bottom of each leg face. Each leg is ~1 1/8" x 2 3/4" and is splayed out from vertical by 10°


----------



## DanKrager

Wife's sewing seat is finished and in place.




























Next up: carving tool chest.










Any similarities are purely coincidental.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Just got a PM from woodworkpdki. SPAMMER!


----------



## miketo

Same on the spammer. They're back!

Jmart, my wife's family used to live on Bainbridge Island, right in Eagle Harbor. There's even a road named for them running through town. Sadly we're selling the small bit of land her dad owned on the road. It would have been so cool to continue the family presence but life made other plans when we weren't looking. It's pretty busy in town too. Maybe Vashon would be more our speed until my bride can retire in eight years.


----------



## bandit571

Busy little bot, ain't it….


----------



## theoldfart

Ugh, shoulders are dead. Using a pole saw on blue oak 10 to 15 ft up. Burn pile tomorrow then done.

Adult beverage time very soon.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on glue to dry…









Sides for the table have been glued up.


----------



## rockusaf

Well the shop has jumped into the 19th century, I finally found a radio for it at a yard sale this afternoon. It's too far for the wi-fi to work and this was cheap and easy. Working in the quiet, well not that a workshop is really "quiet", but without music sucks.

Rock


----------



## HokieKen

I actually find that I usually do work without music. I have several bluetooth options in the shop but I usually just prefer the quiet if I'm not running machines. If I am running machines, bluetooth earbuds are usually in.


----------



## DLK

I was feeling left out, but the spammer finally sent me a p.m. too. I feel so much better now.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah Winslow gets pretty busy now. Hard to find parking even during the week. We are up on the northern part of the island away from most of that.

Well I spent most of the day trying to get some lumber and only ended up with about 3 maple rounds. The rest of the tree was full of bugs and the cedars were too big to do anything with. Oh well. Still enough for about 12 bowls.


----------



## jmartel

I usually have my phone plugged in to some speakers or some ear muffs that have speakers in them when working.


----------



## bandit571

Still waiting on glue to dry..









See how it looks, tomorrow…


----------



## Mosquito

I almost always have something going in the shop if I'm not recording video. Whether that's someone on twitch creative, youtube or music. If it's just me working in the shop I've usually got something in the background


----------



## 489tad

I'm doing a little steam bending this weekend while listening to SiriusXM. I too have been spammed. 








A little bubinga love from Woodcraft.


----------



## chrisstef

More than a lil love there Danny.


----------



## DLK

O.K. we have another offer on the house. Let us hope nothing goes wrong again. Third times a charm. Everyone meditate on a successful transaction.


----------



## Mosquito

is that dyed? Or is the picture color off? It seems more purple than I'm used to seeing bubinga


----------



## 489tad

> is that dyed? Or is the picture color off? It seems more purple than I m used to seeing bubinga
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos I'd blame the Kat that took the picture. It was a weird slab, about 6' long and on sale for 1200.00 US.


----------



## Mosquito

which is why I don't use bubinga lol


----------



## jmartel

Whole lotta love on that bubinga there. Agreed that it looks much darker than I'm used to. Almost like purpleheart after it's been exposed for a bit.

Good luck, Don.

I should have another trailer load of Locust logs this week. Then I'll probably be full up on turning wood for a bit. Running out of covered storage.


----------



## terryR

I also thought it was Purpleheart; lovely piece either way!!!

JStorage, feel free to store some of those logs here at my shop. I just ordered a handful of acrylic blanks, so plenty of room left over. LOL

Made these 3 pine needle gauges sunday,


----------



## bandit571

Teaser..for now..









Top has been stained, and wiped down…


----------



## DLK

Every time I see that purple wood I think Sheldon Cooper is doing wood working.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It was a weird slab, about 6 long and on sale for 1200.00 US.
> 
> - 489tad


Buying wood from woodcraft is kinda like buying motor oil from the Rolls Royce dealership. They don't really want to sell it, but they kinda have to carry it so they price it like a museum prices art.


----------



## theoldfart

A little shot from the railroad museum.

This is how we bend rail.










It is a slow process! That bending jig is close to a hundred pounds.


----------



## Hammerthumb

So there is some railroad ties that are set in the stone paving on a project I'm working on right now. We set the stone pavers up to them, top of paver flush to top of T rails. They are bending them with heat and pulling them with loaders. Should have seen the first one they did without the heat. It snapped! I'd post pictures, but signed an NDA that prohibits me from posting on any media. When I finish this project, I'll have a bunch to post.


----------



## theoldfart

We heat it to cherry red Paul. The jigs we use are really old.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kevin, your guys need a bigger rose bud. When I was working at the mill we had one rose bud head that looked like a shower head and it would put out an incredible amount of heat. It would also suck down incredible amounts of oxygen and acetylene.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a pretty slick jig Kev. I've never seen track bent now that I think of it.


----------



## terryR

That is a cool-looking jig, but looks like a lot of work, Kevin.

And why do I only see grey beards working on it?


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, not too many non-graybeards willing to work that hard for fun.

BBY, that rose head does suck down the gases.


----------



## Lazyman

Nailed it!


----------



## DanKrager

Now, THAT's a speed bump for trains.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

I wonder how Red would handle it?


----------



## bandit571

For the gray beards working on the Railroad…









My Grandpa Lewis Marion Newman…front right handle….1905


----------



## miketo

Dunno about you, but I wouldn't mess with any of those "greybeards" bending the rail. That one in the front looks like he could drop a moose without breaking a sweat.


----------



## HokieKen

My beard is well on it's way to gray. I can't drop a moose but I can drop a deuce. Not always without breaking a sweat though…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very funny Kenny!


----------



## Redoak49

> Nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


New Zealand earthquake in 2010 !!


----------



## 489tad

Cool stuff Kevin.


----------



## DanKrager

Aw, that switchback would be nothin' for BRK. He'd take that at 50 MPH.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Slow weekend? Everyone recovering from an eventful Valentines or something?

I'm hosting our mostly annual Age LAN again this year, so I spent some time this weekend on the spring cleaning of the shop. If nothing else, it makes me move everything around, vacuum things off and sweep up all of the floor once a year 










Plenty of room for more machines in here, as long as I don't need to get to the old ones to use


----------



## miketo

Mos, are you having a LAN party? Or is it something else?

As for Valentine's Day excitement, deponent sayeth naught.


----------



## jmartel

Turned a platter out of the free Locust I got today as payment for the wood.


----------



## theoldfart

Could be a nice hat too!


----------



## terryR

Shop looks awesome, Mos!!!

JLocust, fine job. Looks like a ton of sanding.

My shop reeks of acrylic; cannot get the smell out of my nose. Turning dozens of little basket making gauges for customers on FB. I shouldn't complain about being paid to spend time in the shop; but I'm bored of cute little acrylic pieces.


----------



## Mosquito

Yuck Terry, I know what you mean. Whenever I'm cutting acrylic on the bandsaw, router, or with the CNC it's always a very distinct smell


----------



## HokieKen

It smells like working bone. Or as my wife put it when she walked into the shop while I was slicing up some antler, "it smells like the devil farted" They look mighty nice though TR!

Do you use carbide to turn the acrylic? I did some Christmas gifts from some epoxy resin blanks and had much better luck turning with carbide inserts than with HSS tools.


----------



## bandit571

Yesterday's Cardio Workouts…









And…









Resawing a stack of scraps..









back to box making…


----------



## terryR

yes to carbide. Love it!

Hate the sound of my lathe spinning as high as it will go, but


----------



## Lazyman

You misspelled butt.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## jmartel

After a very long flight, we made it.


----------



## DLK

You must be down under. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Vitamin B is back in the house.
.









Found a $6 hammer for my chisels to abuse..


----------



## Tugboater78

Fkn round with cutoffs of some of the original wall boards in house… made our new bartop..









This old pine is beautiful..

Has a cherry stain applied, which just popped the color contrast.
Couple other pics in a new posted project

Be moved in probably in June.. been a long 2.5 years…


----------



## Hammerthumb

> yes to carbide. Love it!
> 
> Hate the sound of my lathe spinning as high as it will go, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that's your lathe spinning?
> 
> - terryR


----------



## theoldfart

Hope he's using a steady rest!


----------



## jmartel

View out the dirty window this morning. In Dubai for the week. Too bad I couldn't afford the Burj Al Arab. That place looks cool as hell.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How's the overall air quality there? I've heard in some areas it can be like crowded parts of India with thousands of two stroke bikes running a 16:1 mixture creating a constant fog.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got some work done in the garage yesterday. I hung up some drawers on the wall a while ago that I had no idea what else to do with them, yesterday laid a couple 10 foot 2×10s on the top for a circular saw display, storage. I really need the shelves beside my table saw back for storing more stuff that needs to be readily accessible. I went from this:









to this:


----------



## jmartel

> How s the overall air quality there? I ve heard in some areas it can be like crowded parts of India with thousands of two stroke bikes running a 16:1 mixture creating a constant fog.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


In the touristy area where we are it's not too bad. Not great though. Haven't been into the main part of the city yet though


----------



## bigblockyeti

$600 for a Powematic 160 that looks to be in good shape with a newer SINGLE PHASE Baldor motor.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1662895800535558/

I'd be all over it if I had time to go get it, it'll be gone by the weekend if not already.


----------



## chrisstef

A lil somethin to adorn our new camper and campsite for the summer.


----------



## theoldfart

Certainly says you've arrived, one of the better ones I've seen. Nicely done Stef.

Maybe a small one for Nate!


----------



## jmartel

Nice carving, Stef. I forget, what camper did you end up with?

Some photos off the phone

Wedding complete with swords and drums









Crazy tile work in the hotel









Dubai Marina









Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi


----------



## chrisstef

That looks awesome jmart.

We ended up buying a Salem 36VBDS.


----------



## theoldfart

^ pictures?


----------



## chrisstef

Our unit hasnt hit the lot yet OF but heres a link to the girl.

https://forestriverinc.com/rvs/travel-trailers-and-fifth-wheels/salem/36VBDS/4927


----------



## theoldfart

40 footer, that's big!

H&H lite earning its keep. 7C










Two of these form the outside frame of the passenger cars end platform.


----------



## chrisstef

Doin work Kevin!

Yea a biggun. I found out that the price of a 27'er, that can be towed with a f150, is the same as a 39'er, that needs more truck than a 150.

Also found out that the dealer will deliver it directly to a campsite for me.

So we went big and went seasonal. Theyll drop it off. Ill square it up. Gots ourselves a lil spot for 6 months. Theyll store it for the winter for two fiddy. Bahgain. We dont like the place, i call the mover guy, put it somewhere else.


----------



## theoldfart

Cool, make sure we get progress reports regularly. 

What's Nate think about it?


----------



## chrisstef

Will do. Nates stoked. Hes got bunkbeds. 7 year old heaven. We did a few nights at a KOA 2 years ago and he still talks about it. Itll get him outside with other kids his age all summer. Theres a pool, arcade, playground etc. they run weekly events, bring in bands, food trucks. I hope we all enjoy it. Ohhh, rumor is theres a guy with a brick pizza oven 2 sites over.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like a man-cave camping site, enjoy.


----------



## jmartel

Moved hotels to one downtown, and apparently the front desk host liked the kid enough to get us an upgrade.

View of the Burj Khalifa and fountains from our room. Current tallest building in the world until Saudi Arabia finishes theres. And Dubai has an even bigger one starting construction soon.










Proposed new tower.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I spent my Saturday night in hillbilly heaven.


----------



## miketo

JDub, Dubai looks gorgeous. I'd hate to be the guy who has to polish all those marble surfaces, though.


----------



## jmartel

Went over to the mall this afternoon. Biggest in the world I think.



















Huge shark and ray filled aquarium in the mall, anybody?

Or perhaps you prefer a dinosaur skeleton? One of those, too.










Or, an ice skating rink perhaps?


----------



## jmartel

> JDub, Dubai looks gorgeous. I d hate to be the guy who has to polish all those marble surfaces, though.
> 
> - Mike


It's amazing what you can achieve with an unlimited amount of slave labor.


----------



## rad457

All we have is a Water slide/wave pool at WEM  At one time the Mall had more Submarines the our Navy LOL!
think were back to # 3 now? After Hooters shut down on Bourbon Street have no reason to go anymore, well maybe the shooting range?


----------



## Buckethead

hey guys amember me


----------



## bandit571

Been awhile…


----------



## bandit571

Playing with fingers…









First corner is done…


----------



## theoldfart

Bucket!

Good to see you posting. Gonna stick around for a while?


----------



## mrgrtt123

Trying to create a hunting gun storage, there are so many things to do. 
I don't know which should I prioritize first this cabinet or one of these Foose wheels that I bought online for our old truck at home.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Hi, Bucket. How's things?

Framing is up for the metal shop area. Got a bunch of (almost) half sheets of 3/4 ply for $3 a sheet, so all interior walls will be sheathed with that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that's a heck of a score getting 3/4" half sheet of anything for $3/ea, much less what looks like very nice plywood! Shop's coming along nicely. I'm still waiting on the weather to give me a few dry days so I can excavate, form and pour the slab for my shed/potential future shop.


----------



## sara08

Okay, I think others said a lot, don't have new info


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, dude is a little south of you in Grey Court if you need some.


----------



## HokieKen

There's a lot of bays in that shop Todd. You're making me jealous dude.


----------



## ToddJB

The bays are small, but in my mind, with metal work, it makes sense to keep the mills and lathes seperated from the grinders and such.

The bays are around 10×10ish


----------



## HokieKen

I totally agree. I wish I had the space to put some walls up to separate machine tools from wood dust.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, dude is a little south of you in Grey Court if you need some.
> 
> - ToddJB


Don't really need it now, but I want some and that's only ~40 minutes away. Is it baltic birch, maple or ?


----------



## ToddJB

Honestly, I don't know Yeti. Some looks like maple to me and some doesn't. I haven't messed with non-construction grade plywood very much.

He lives down the road from a factory that has crated pallets come in and he buys the crate walls from them. It's way higher quality than what I would expect to be used for crating material. He gets 3/8 too and he says it's all bought up by cabinet makers.

I bought 100 sheets to get the $3 mark, but it's regularly $4. Nice guy. Helped me load it all up too.


----------



## Mosquito

That looks awesome Todd, I've thought about adding some interior walls, maybe not even attached to the ceiling, just to gain some walls pace. Problem is, I'm not sure where I'd do that anymore


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wonder if I could sheath and deck my shed with that, I'm looking at 56 sheets of 7/16" OSB at $11.25/ea. so the savings could be substantial.


----------



## ToddJB

I just DMed you the link.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Mos, yeah I knew I wanted some walls in the metal area. Probably won't in the wood area.


----------



## jmartel

Good deal on ply, Todd. I don't remember, are you planning on insulating it? I need to take a couple weeks to work on my building this spring/summer. Most notably close up the squirrel access holes and create an entrance into the side room from the main area that is holding all my tools currently.

Back from Dubai. Was a good vacation, but I'm happy to be back in the overcast chilly Seattle weather. Did some breakfast whiskey tasting at the Macallan Boutique store in the Dubai airport, and ended up leaving with a decent bottle of their Boutique stuff. They had a bottle of $60k Exceptional Single Cask, but they wouldn't let me do a tasting of that.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm torn on insulation. Of course I'd love to have it insulated, I'm just not sure the pocket book can swing it.


----------



## terryR

I cannot believe it, but I'm still knee-deep in acrylic shavings. As soon as one lady posts her new basket gauge on FB, 5 others want one, too. Some folks have ordered 5!










But, I shouldn't complain; I'm in my shop and being paid for it. Only $20 per item, but it's really starting to add up!!!

In other news, I should be in the hospital in a couple of weeks to start my clinical rotation. And to see this stinkin' cornavirus up close and personal. Already trimmed my beard super short so I can get some protection while wearing a mask.


----------



## smitdog

I can see why you keep getting orders for those gauges, they're sweet! How long does it take you to turn one of those start to finish?


----------



## ToddJB

Gang, I'm very tired of not having a fully dry shop. Roof is getting replaced. I've been trying to patch it, but it is literally disintegrating. Lots of things with rust on them, but this is the first real casualty, and I'm pretty upset about.

This is a gerstner box. And not just any gerstner. It's a pretty stinking rare makeup box. Not a machinist box. I don't have hardly any money into it, but to attempt to replace it is unreasonable.

It was in a tote the tote got water in it. I didn't realize that for months. It was in perfect condition. Now it's a big turd of mold and swollen sides.

I obviously don't need a makeup case, but I had high hopes of giving it to my daughter when she was older.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man, that really stinks, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I broke ground on my shed/future shop today and the ground was far less level than it looked. I see ~8 yards of fill dirt in my future and possibly a rental dingo.


----------



## jmartel

Major bummer, Todd. Is there any way to salvage it or is it too far gone?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, if the spot is tight the dingo is great, that what I used for my pathway, but if you have some room just rent the normal skid steer. It's like $20 more, but moves dirt a lot faster.

Jmart, not sure. Visible mold can likely be removed, but the swollen sides I doubt are fixable. Also, not sure if the mold got under the letherette on the sides.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's fairly tight, I'm more worried I'd hit something with the skid steer. The last time I rented a skidsteer, it was a big one at 8klbs but worked well. The delivery and pickup cost as much as the rental. A dingo is a bit cheaper here and the plus is I can haul it home myself if I go that route. The kids (those who chose not to be lazy) helped me move dirt around and after busting it up with the tiller, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. We got a bit done but there's plenty left to do.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, pick up and delivery is silly. I rented the little one from Home Depot - trailer was included.


----------



## terryR

So sorry, Todd. That looks awful.

Jarrett, a little over an hour if the material cooperates. I'm creating more of a headache by letting the buyers choose the color and inner diameter. They change their minds so frequently and I'm on Messenger for about an hour per day now. At least, I'm getting better at turning acrylic.


----------



## HokieKen

Well Todd, look at the bright side - it was a makeup case and not a machinst's chest… And you can still give it to your daughter. Now you're just giving her an "opportunity" rather than a case ;-)

Your acrylic looks awesome TR. I have turned it a few times and it always gives me fits. Usually takes 5 blanks for me to get 3 good parts off…


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, I've yet to dig into the totes where the machinist chests are. I'm kind of scared to.


----------



## terryR

Kenny, try carbide, and turn the speed of your lathe all the way up. Look for the 'scary fast' setting. And a dude on youTube says keep the blanks warm; store them in the home and carry them to the shop when ready to use. And, still, each material is slightly different.

I've had luck with 'aquapearl' blanks coming out beautiful right off the chisel; only sanded with 2500 grit mesh and wax for a finish. I'll definitely search for more of those when shopping again.


----------



## terryR

Moving a shop sucks. No way to hide that fact.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I ve yet to dig into the totes where the machinist chests are. I m kind of scared to.
> 
> - ToddJB


Good luck… :-/


----------



## jmartel

Never tried turning acrylic yet. Do you use normal chisels or carbide for that? I only have 1 carbide chisel, for a hollowing tool, which I haven't used yet.


----------



## HokieKen

I use carbide on acrylic. I have used HSS too but it doesn't do nearly as well.


----------



## DanKrager

That's weird to me *Hokie* because in my very limited experience of turning acrylic, HSS tools I sharpen well for turning wood work very smoothly on acrylic in scraping at medium speeds of say 1000 RPM for a 3/4" diamether. I also use WD40 as lubricant, especially for drilling. Carbide is not nearly so sharp. Carbide used for wood is considerably sharper edge than what is used for metal, so maybe that's the difference.

I don't understand warming the blank. Does it keep it from being so brittle? The byproduct of heat when machining acrylic has been my enemy.

And for drilling plastics, I've found that dubbing a standard twist drill works perfectly, exiting the work cleanly without grabbing or shattering. Did I mention using WD40? 

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Dan. I have never used lubricant with plastics. WD-40 is my favorite cutting fluid for Aluminum though. I think it's the rake angle on carbide inserts that work well for acrylics more so than the sharpness of the edge. I honestly don't know, I just know carbide does better for me.

I would assume heating the blank makes it more elastic but I haven't ever heard of, or tried, doing it.

I always use standard twist drills in plastics as well and never had a problem.


----------



## TerryDowning

When I use plastics for pens

HSS tooling freshly sharpened (I don't own any carbide turning tools) I prefer a skew for pens. I use a diamond credit card to hone.

I drill using the lathe with regular twist drills at a slower speed drill from one end, then flip and drill from the other.

turn to shape, hone the skew and make final passes
then wet sand 400 then 800

then buff 
white compound 
brown compound
blue compound


----------



## DanKrager

Good point on the rake angle, *Hokie*. That's what dubbing a twist drill does is change the rake angle to almost 90°.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Lots of good ideas, guys! I haven't unpacked any sharpening tools yet, so only carbide turning in my lil shop for now.

Hmmm…wd40 for lube instead of saliva…gotta remember that one!










trying to use every bit of the acrylic blank…who needs skin on their knuckles anyway?


----------



## DLK

Isn't that what WD-40 is?


----------



## theoldfart

I started fitting a screen door. You'd think a new house would have square door openings but….... this will take some finessing.

Cut to width









and dress the cut


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like everyone's been busy in their shops, I've been busy on mine. I grossly underestimated how flat the area looked.

Day 1









Day 2









Day 3









My parents came and helped today which has hopefully solidified my need to NOT get a machine to push dirt around. I'll still need another 5-6 yards of dirt to bring up the grade around the perimeter to direct water away from the slab and support ground cover with good roots to hold everything in place so it doesn't get washed into the neighbor's yard during heavy rain.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice door, Kev.

Yeti, when you build up like that, do you need to do anything special to pack it down?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I should be running a plate compactor over it in multiple lifts, like 3-4" each for the quickest time to being fully settled. A jumping jack compactor can hit harder on a smaller area and leave a much rougher finish but at this stage in the game, that doesn't matter. I've been consulting with my cousin who's a CE heading several projects in coastal SC just to make sure I get everything done right. Compaction testing will be imperative if I want to pour soon (which I do) but there's still more dirt to be brought in and I'm seeing if anyone I know has a laser transit I could borrow for a few minutes a couple different times to make sure everything is down to where it needs to be.


----------



## HokieKen

Kev - it's illegal for builders in CA to make square doorways. They are known to the state of California to cause cancer, birth defects and do other reproductive harm.


----------



## Mosquito

Had some fun getting to visit and tour Northfield Woodworking Machine's manufacturing plant/operation with an OWWM crew.

A few highlights

The very first 36" Bandsaw casting they got from a new foundry they're working with










Their pattern shop, full of Northfield tools, naturally





































Someone's 32" Saw with riser block ready to be torn down for paint










3×20" bandsaws, also with riser blocks, partially assembled










They had a pair of 36" planers ready to be shipped out










And just a couple of the absolutely massive machines they had. Pair of these metal planers, sitting on 4' of concrete on top of bedrock










Planer mill with a 6" cutter on it










A pair of these radial drill presses, one of which has a 4' pit next to it. They put bandsaw castings down there to drill out the holes in the top that they need to










There were many more pictures taken by others, and myself, these were just a few so I don't flood everyone with them. Then we had lunch before some disbanded for someone else's shop, and others headed for home. All in all a good day


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks like a very cool tour. I haven't met up with anyone very local to join or start a club but the next time I'm in OH when my former club meets, we're hoping to tour Woodpeckers as it's very local but aligning everyone's schedule has been difficult so far.


----------



## DLK

Cool Mos.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks for the pictures Mos. What a mass of iron. 








A final sand and some stain on my ottoman. I'll probably finish and wax it during the week. I think I found someone to sew the cushions for me.


----------



## HokieKen

That looks fantastic Dan 

I'm jealous Mos'! That looks like a really fun tour.

I'd like to tour Woodpecker's shop too Yeti. Not because I want to see them machine small Aluminum parts. That's pretty mundane. But I want to see where they store their balls. Cause to charge the prices they do, those things have to be ginormous.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Dan.

I thought I was going to finish the base of my morris chair today and get it ready to laminate up the arms, but no. Put mortises on the wrong face of 2 of the legs. Looks like I'm milling up some more legs next time I'm in the shop.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Great work there Dan!

Sorry Yeti. Your to far away. I have at least a half dozen builder level/transits. Most in use right now, but if you were within driving distance we could make short work of your grade. Highly recommend the compaction. What is your sub grade going to be. Layer of 5/8" minus at a couple inches?


----------



## DanKrager

*JWrongside* I don't wish anyone bad karma, but misery loves company. Each time something like that happens, it stings the old salt wound a little deeper until you'd think the fear of great pain would prevent mistakes like that. What's even worse is I've remade the pieces, and one time did the same mistake and another time made them perfectly and discovered the first ones were actually correct…I had positioned them incorrectly! DOH! Welcome to the humiliated club, wiser and more experienced.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Yep. I typically turn off the lights and go back inside when I make a mistake like this. Me trying to fix it right there usually ends up with multiple more mistakes. Better to call it a day and come back tomorrow to start fresh. I've got plenty of 8/4 stock for new legs anyway. No big deal.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I don't know. Sometimes when I make a mistake, I redo the piece in 1/4 the time it took to do the original piece. Better cuts and joints, just not the wood selection I wanted. YMMV.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Paul, thanks for the offer, on CL and FB a transit is actually pretty reasonable but a nice, bright laser with a tripod, grade rod and clamp on receiver is pricey even used. Compaction will happen, I know better than not doing that, a recipe for disaster. I thought about driving my truck back there but I'd scratch it up trying to sneak between the tree. 
Subgrade will be crushed granite either 5/8" or 3/4" minus at 2-3 inches. This isn't going to see a lot of weight, there's only going to be a 60" exterior double doors so a subcompact tractor would be about it. I am going to rough frame for a 72" double door for future options and add a stud + sheathing to bring it down to the 60" mark.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I wonder how Red would handle it?
> 
> - theoldfart


Jumping way back to that squirly rail pic. It is wild how heavy railroad rail is. A section more than 2' long is more than most men can lift…. yet it's wiggly as a noodle when not strapped to ties.

I never posted anything about my day of glory last summer. The first tour of the newly restored UP4014 'Big Boy' steamer was pretty big deal for history nuts and rail foamers. I was fortunate to be the escort across Iowa. Even got to run that beast for a short while. I'm not a big rail foamer, but that was the coolest day of my working life, hands down.


----------



## theoldfart

I have a lot of museum buddies that would kill for that opportunity Red, glad it happened for you.

And yea, rail is heavy, even narrow gauge!


----------



## bandit571

used to be 139 pounds per foot rail was used….not sure what it is..now.

Dad worked for the D. T. & I. as a fireman…until the road got rid of the steamers….Hated the old Pennsy olds, had to shovel the coal…" from Ironton, OH to Flat Rock MI and back. He was happy when the new "Berks" were equiped with stokers….all he had to do was sit ….even got to run one train…while the engineer took a nap…

Got a little done in the shop, tonight…









Molded base cleaned up, lid installed..first drawer is in the clamps…


----------



## Mosquito

Red, I can't say I'm a "rail foamer" (I had to look that up), but there's something about steam trains that's just downright awesome. That looks like a heck of a good time


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, cool tour. Big stuff.

Dan, that ottoman is looking great.

Bandit, love the proportions of that.

Got some work done in the shop tonight. Wall and half of ply is up. There are some ever so slight thickness discrepancies in a couple pieces which makes the butt joints look a tad messy, but whatevs.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, the thing that almost drove me nuts when I was putting up the plywood in my shop was that even though I was buying all the same spec plywood from the same place, the colors varied. Luckily, I was able to convince one of the guys to grab a fresh pallet of plywood for me, knowing that it was from the same supplier, so I could finish the ceiling. Otherwise, I would have had half the ceiling be more yellow (matching the walls). Boy that would have drove me crazy. I probably would have actually painted, had that been the case.


----------



## HokieKen

It's funny, I work in the rail industry and you know who are never rail foamers? People who work in the rail industry. But yeah, steam engines are awesome.

Mos' quit laying down and staring at the ceiling and you won't notice what color it is ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I'm going to do a wash of a super thinned down brownish/grey stain in it so it doesn't stand out so badly in this old building.


----------



## 489tad

Red I saw that beast this past summer. Foamers, I have forgotten that one, they were out.

Johdarn, I started a cut on one of the legs on the wrong side. I was able to fill in with a 1/8" wide strip and its on the inside. Filling in a mortise, I'd make another leg. Feeling your pain.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> used to be 139 pounds per foot rail was used….not sure what it is..now.
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds about right. I have a few 12-18" chunks under my lathe stand to keep it steady. And I've used them as a veneer press ;-P



> It s funny, I work in the rail industry and you know who are never rail foamers? People who work in the rail industry. But yeah, steam engines are awesome.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ha, ya. It's just a job to me, but some parts are cool. One of my wives Xmas traditions is to get each of us a Hallmark ornament. About year 3-4 witht RR I realized I was going to get a RR ornament for the rest of my life if I didn't speak up. I could care less about any of the old Locomotives and hoppers she was buying. I finally told her, and we had a good laugh about it. Now I get Lampoons Xmas ornaments. Great trade.


----------



## HokieKen

Lampoons > Locomotives 8 days a week ;-)


----------



## CL810

Which wife?



> .... One of my wives Xmas traditions is to get each of us a Hallmark ornament. ....
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Which wife?
> 
> - CL810


Oh, nice one! Star for the day! 

Would love to see that 4014 go by the house, what a beast.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos quit laying down and staring at the ceiling and you won t notice what color it is ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait, no one else does that?

The ceiling ended up being all one color, and is more white than the walls, so it works out fine


----------



## bobasaurus

I haven't done much woodworking lately and haven't checked in for a while, but I'm still messing about with blacksmithing. Here is a bowl I made from some thick steel plate scrap, please ignore my terrible welding job:




























I got two huge plates of this 3/16" thick scrap steel plate free from a friend who works in a sheet metal factory. The sheets weigh nearly 90 lbs each. Cut off a 6 1/6" square to make this bowl (the largest piece that fits in my gas forge):










The hole was already in there so I left it, I think it makes it look modern arty. I then took a scrap 2" dia axel (from the same guy) and ground it into a forming stake to help shape the bowl, it clamps into my post vise and works like a mini anvil:










I heated the plate up and used a hole in my swage block to do the rough dishing, then the forming stake to planish it some and refine the curvature:










I then forged a ring for the base, welded it on (poorly), and lapped it flat. I might add a hook coming out of one side to make it into a headphone stand for my computer desk at work.


----------



## terryR

Nice looking lil forge! And bowl.
I kinda miss working with metal.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Terry. I'll definitely be making an infill someday. I'd like to forge damascus for part of it, though I'm not sure which part yet… blade could be interesting (with a monosteel bit forge-welded on), or possibly body or cross piece.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, the forging is way cool, I would have taken a shortcut and sliced off the end of 2" or 3" pipe and welded it on, yours would look better.

Very cool choo choo pix, if I remember correctly they converted the 4014 to fuel oil like the challenger for easier refuel and cleaner(ish) burn. Not having to dump a fire box and clean it out no doubt removed another huge PITA job.

Scored some free fill dirt but I had to shovel it by hand into my trailer then out again when I got it home. A dump trailer is starting to look good again but then I'd want another toy to push dirt around. This feels like it's taking forever so I'm taking pictures so I can visually gauge my progress and trying to remember to do so from the same vantage point.
I'm whooped.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Yeti. Getting strong.

Allen, that bowl is bonkers cool. I've seen pottery like that, but never forged. Great job


----------



## bandit571

For the "Rail Foamers" out there..









Around here, this was called a Class 5 A…..

One drawer is done..









Hope to have the other one fitted tomorrow…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Which wife?
> 
> - CL810


I have no idea what I was typing there… LOL

Yeti- you're correct, they converted the UP4014 to oil. The first car behind it is oil, followed by 2 water cars if I recall correctly. We had to fill it with fire hydrants at each stop. It put a dent in the water tower of our small town. Ha!

SOTS. Finishing time. I honestly think plainsawn red oak is ugly…but some people insist on it.


----------



## jmartel

Nice work going on in there, Red.


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, you are very productive and can make even red oak look good. Bandit, nice looking chest there. What wood is it?

Yesterday after work I made good on my plans to convert the bowl into a headphone stand. I only have a few crappy cell phone pictures of it sitting on my office desk:


----------



## DanKrager

Looks great *bobasaurus*. I presume the bowl catches any sound leaks.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

That's sweet Allen! Looks kinda like a cobra ready to strike


----------



## bandit571

Wood is quarter sawn Ash. 









Chest is about 11-1/2" wide, 6-1/2" tall, and 8-1/2" deep….


----------



## 489tad

Nice show of work fellas.


----------



## Mosquito

Those are some sweet headphone hangers. I need me something like that for the office

Now that the weather is warming and my snowpack is going away, things are a little messier to get back to the shop… good thing I had some green treat 2×12s around from a year ago when I moved the planer from the garage to the shop in similar conditions (too squishy to drive it back). Except, this time it's all mud due to in-progress landscaping work from the fall


----------



## theoldfart

Man vs machine, man won!










Not quite square quarter columns needed to have square cut ends and the stock was too big for the chop saw.










It's a Langdon 16.

The columns will form the doorway, the originals were cut away years ago.

End platform is almost dome.










I have to fit a cross beam that accommodates the tenons in the lower part of the middle beams AND the slot mortises in the upper beams and outer beams! Then fit an end beam across the whole thing!


----------



## chrisstef

Damn. You guys and all this good work.


----------



## jmartel

Have you guys seen this? I want it even though I have no need for it. It's like a track saw for making huge dadoes/rabbets

https://produkte.mafell.de/en/groove-cutting-machine-nfu-50


----------



## smitdog

Looks like Old Fart could have used that recently! That's a sweet looking machine jmart, leave it to Mafell. Wonder how many kidneys that thing costs?

My day started out helping my father in law get his 50 ton+ boom truck unstuck from our mud pit back field. Hydraulics wouldn't work so he couldn't lift the wheels up out of the muck to get something underneath. Finally got it out with the help of the farmer down the road pulling with his tractor. Got back on the Keystone Pipeline with a clearing company after being laid off for almost 6 months. Been a tough stretch for him so hopefully this position will work out well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have lusted over Mafell tools since I first found out they existed, that one is no different.

The building gods have smiled upon me after raining all day yesterday I scored a trailer full of free fill dirt, it was loaded for me, the loader sifted out most rocks and it was in the neighborhood so slight overloading was ok. I'll need one more of these loads which I'll likely be able to score on Friday weather permitting. I need to figure out what to tip the guy with, gift card, cash or beer?


----------



## HokieKen

Hooker Yeti.


----------



## bandit571

Beer…works everytime…


----------



## DanKrager

*Comboprof* in the interest of wooden thread uses, this is about to go into production. I think the design is finished, but one never knows until it's done. It's pretty tall because I measured the biggest potato we have and it was 6". It can always be cut off because it will probably be used mostly for apples.










DanK


----------



## DLK

Didn't they make one called the vegi-matic. It slices, it dices, it makes Julien fries.


----------



## ToddJB

> Hooker Yeti.
> 
> - HokieKen


So the tip is just the tip


----------



## DanKrager

I guess I live in the dark. Never saw a Veg-o-matic! My life is now complete and I have reinvented the wheel. (sighs like Eeyore).

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> Hooker Yeti.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> So the tip is just the tip
> 
> - ToddJB


What did the leper say to the hooker?

"Keep the tip"


----------



## DLK

The best part of the veg-o-matic was watching the picthman selling it at the state fare. It disappeared now, because I suspect it just didn't hold up under the constant abuse from the pressing of the vegetables trough the knives. And of course the knives would dull and are not easily sharpened. There are commercial versions I have seen in use in Australia for making chips. None of this means you won't be able to sell yours. A wooden one would be cool and novel. But I think turning a crank will just take too long for real practical use. When you build and test one let us know how it works. Will the moisture from the potatoes cause the wood to swell and bind?


----------



## HokieKen

> What did the leper say to the hooker?
> 
> "Keep the tip"
> 
> - jmartel


LOL'ed on my conference call )


----------



## Lazyman

I did that once while my boss', boss', boss was talking. The uncomfortable pause that followed reminded me to always mute the phone.


----------



## miketo

Q: Why did they cancel the lepers' hockey game?

A: Because there was a face off in the corner.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all quit talkin' about the lepers. They don't have very thick skin.


----------



## MSquared

Q: How do you know when a girl with leprosy likes you?

A: She gives you the eye!


----------



## HokieKen

> Q: How do you know when a girl with leprosy likes you?
> 
> - MSquared


She gives you a piece of ass.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..to prevent the Wrath of Cricket…










And avoid having to hide in the Root Cellar…

Just posted this thing over in Projects…









State of MY shop? Empty, projects are now done, until the wood supply is renewed…


----------



## MSquared

DOH!


----------



## rad457

Got a load of pipe dunnage 4"x4" and a few 4"x6" all Oak and a few Maple from Mississippi, had to make a Sawhorse quickly to save the back! Some of it is way too nice to cut up for firewood. Have enough cleaned up for a new Lathe bench? Have one strange 4"x4" tight grain, dark, lots of knots and about twice the weight of the maple? Alder?


----------



## theoldfart

One of the cross beams for the aforementioned railroad passenger car.

Edit: Maybe a picture wold help with visualizing what I'm taking about


----------



## terryR

Came out great, Bandit!

Kevin, looks like a lot of work going on.

Going through my wood stock…one small piece at a time. This is a 3" diameter magnetic needle holder for sewing and basket making. FB orders for tiny stuff like this continue to inundate my shop. But, I need the income, so let it be. Whispering words of wisdom, let it be.


----------



## bandit571

A little metal working tonight..was missing a 1/4" cutter for the #71-1/2, Type 4..so









And the 3/8" cutter was too long…corrected the 3/8"...and..









Grind & Dunk until this showed up….then sharpened it up, and gave it a test drive…









Which meant I needed another storage spot…









Then see IF the lid would close…









I think that will do….


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's not a bad idea. I bought my mostly complete 71 about 4 or 5 years ago and still don't have any cutters for it, I do have a few hundred loose allen keys though.


----------



## bandit571

Most of the grinding was to change the shank for a hex shape to a square shape….And a LOT of dunking into a cup of water….


----------



## DLK

As I recall the hex shank of the right size wrench will fit without the need of grinding to square.


----------



## ToddJB

The bay that you first walk into for the shop is walled out. Threw on a quick and dirty wash of super thinned down poly on the walls to keep them looking so brand new in a super old structure. It's splotchy and far from perfect, but once I start putting crap on the walls I don't think it'll be too noticable.



















This bay will be for "garage stuff", pressure washer, yard tools, bikes, etc.


----------



## jmartel

Git 'er dun, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, that's the plan

Having a move day on Monday. Wood tools are hopefully getting put into the new building. I'm planning on reroofing this part of the building soon, and then I'll move the metal stuff in.


----------



## HokieKen

Roll on Todd!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, it's coming along nicely, keeping me motivated to get my shed done ASAP.

This morning was spent installing front left control arm #4 on my wife's car, fortunately I'm better at it than I should be. Also got another Skil worm saw rehab wrapped up. A $5 score the guy said probably wouldn't be worth fixing now runs like a champ after bearings, brushes, brush caps, a new cord & a very thorough cleaning.


----------



## DanKrager

*BBY,* that worm saw is a BEAST. I have a power hand saw I should get a picture of. I can account for 53 years of it's life and it was an old saw when I got it. I can't even remember the name for sure right now..but it's one of the major names. It starts first cylinder up, is powerful, and rather compact for a heavy hand held. I replaced the cord with a twist lock as I did all my power tools. It has quite a bit of end play in the arbor that I think can be easily removed in rehab, one way or another. I'll part with it cheap, the expense being shipping.

Also have an old Montgomery Wards 1/2 HP 1/2" drill that I bought when I was a teenager some 60 years ago. It too runs well and will turn you upside down if it catches. It will be a casualty of streamlining.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

My automatic voice activated shop cleaner was working well today. It's one of the high maintenance models that you invest in your whole life because they don't make them like this anymore. It sure helped with the deep purple winter blues I'm living in.









And another little tidbit of woodworking…a glue thingy. Till or tote? Anyway, the scrap was soon to be firewood.









DanK


----------



## rockusaf

Shop got bigger today, since everything is on wheels I can push whatever I want out on the deck and work in the outdoors.


----------



## DanKrager

Nice shop porch there, *rockusaf*. I'm almost tempted to put down a concrete apron in front of the shop for just such a reason. But it's not the best investment when planning to leave a place in the foreseeable future.

So why did the stair plan fail? Seems pretty straightforward to me. What am I missing?

DanK


----------



## rockusaf

> Nice shop porch there, *rockusaf*. I m almost tempted to put down a concrete apron in front of the shop for just such a reason. But it s not the best investment when planning to leave a place in the foreseeable future.
> 
> So why did the stair plan fail? Seems pretty straightforward to me. What am I missing?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I used 2×6 and the top of the pier block to the top of the deck is a little over 5" but the deck is ~14-15" off the ground. I had planned to split the height in half for the step but one 8-9" and one 5" step is less than ideal.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

This deck is 18" off the ground…Top step is level with the deck.









2 steps for the op…7" rise x 12" tread.


----------



## bandit571

Or..just build two boxes..


----------



## DanKrager

*rockusaf*, like Bandit suggests, make the top step even with the deck…problem solved. Easy stringer configuration of even stepfall, even for full width steps.

DanK


----------



## miketo

DanK, with that dust collector, what you lose in maintenance costs you gain back in versatility. I think you have a winner there!


----------



## smitdog

Looking for recommendations for projects with some free cherry cookies I acquired over the weekend. About 15 to 20 of them, ranging in thickness but mainly around 3/4 and about 16 inch diameter. Is that thick enough to be useful for anything or will it split too bad? Don't really know what to use them for but didn't want to throw them in the burn pile if there was something I could do with them. Any ideas?


----------



## bobasaurus

Made a damascus bottle opener as a farewell gift to a coworker, used up the scrap from another opener. Quick weekend project, some small imperfections but oh well:


----------



## jmartel

Jarrett, I would think those would want to split as they dry. Maybe if they were encased with epoxy they wouldn't, but I don't think they will come out unscathed. At the very least you should paint them so they dry slower if you want to use them. Can scrape the paint off later.


----------



## smitdog

That's what I was worried about jmart. Maybe I'll slap some paint on them and let them sit around for a while… I was thinking of router sledding them flat after they dry so that would take care of the paint down the road. If they do end up cracking then I could always fill them with a contrasting epoxy after they're dry and make clock faces or cheese trays out of them. I've seen end grain pens before, maybe I'll cut some of them into smaller chunks. If I cut some pieces radially out from center kind of like quartersawn that may keep them stable as they dry.


----------



## DanKrager

*Smitdog*, you're on to something with cutting into small pieces for pens. The smaller you can make the pieces, the less you'll have to worry about checking. If they're pen blank size I would stick them in a paper bag until usable.

I've had some success with cookies soaked for several months in ethylene glycol. Undiluted antifreeze has a strong percentage of EG so is a cheap enough source to soak several in a plastic tub for the duration. Cherry is quite stable to begin with, but it doesn't hesitate to split in the log. Sidesteps painting too. But there are several months drying time at the end too. Oil finishes work OK.

Cookies make nice serving trays, plates, etc.

DanK


----------



## Lazyman

One thing that you can try is to slice the cooking in half right through the center. That may relieve the stresses caused by drying. After it is dry, you may be able to glue it back together, though you may have to run it through a jointer to get a good edge for gluing. If you have extras that are just going to crack anyway, you've got almost nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## ToddJB

Opener is nice, Allen


----------



## terryR

Love Damascus tools, very nice Allen.

Another magnetic needle holder; this one was a bear! I managed to crack the original 4 pound magnet that I glued in the wood, and had to drill that out. Yikes! I was rewarded with lots of sparks and a horrid smell.

Then, bored out a hole for this 10 pound magnet,










I also got a new girlfriend on Monday!


----------



## ToddJB

So this happened yesterday.










Got the jointer, big bandsaw, scroll saw, shaper, table saw, and lathe moved yesterday.

Only wood things left are planner, drill press and a unisaw that needs restored.

Metal stuff is going to wait til I get a new roof on the metal shop area.


----------



## ToddJB

Any of you dudes ever wall the inside of a metal building? I was thinking of just screwing wooden girts to the 2×2 12 guage columns (they're5 feet apart) and then plywood to the girts, but I'm not sure how strong those columns are. Are they built to take this sort of weight, especially if I start hanging things on the walls?


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Todd!

My son had a steel building put on his property. He wanted to go ahead and frame it before he ran electrical and so he could hang pegboard/shelves as needed and possibly insulate/drywall down the road. We just screwed stud lumber to each side of the steel studs and nailed bottom plates between them and capped them with a top plate. Then put a stud in the center which put it close to 24" centers.

I guess the structural strength depends on what you're hanging on the wall. If you're concerned though, it would probably be just as easy to tapcon/thunderstud your bottom plate to the concrete and set your walls to the face of the steel structure. Of course if you do that, you have to tie the walls together at the top to avoid fastening to the steel studs and ending up with the steel bearing the load anyway.

If it were me, I'd frame right to the steel then if I decided some really heavy stuff needed to hang on the wall, add some bracing for that section as needed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, wish I could have helped. Spent most of yesterday finishing dirt work around the perimeter of my shed foundation, now into onto finshing excavation and scheduling concrete.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't get ahead of yourself TR. Just because you got a little pu$$y doesn't mean you have a girlfriend.


----------



## DLK

The force imposed with additional weight will be downwards. Thus if plywood sheeting went all the way down to the floor and shelving was not hung on the walls I would thing think the weight of items hung flat on the wall would be be mostly carried by the plywood sheeting and not the steel beams. If high wide shelving were added and not otherwise supported that would certainly cause stress to the steel beams. If you sister a stud directly to each steel beam and build partition walls in between the sistered studs, I think you could finish however you like. Indeed you could even add insolation if you wanted. But maybe you should consult the manufacturer of the steel building or a real contractor for an opinion. Will wood movement versus steel movement due to heating and cooling be a problem? It would be safe to simply build interior walls, but maybe more work than what you want to do.


----------



## jmartel

> So this happened yesterday.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## Lazyman

I would think that it can take some weight on the walls too? Surely, the structure has to be able to take high winds and snow on the roof, but if you know who makes/designs this particular building, I would ask the builder or the manufacturer what kind of load it can handle just to be safe. They probably have an option for adding internal walls, etc., too.


----------



## DanKrager

*Terry* I like your new girlfriend. She's the cat's meow!

DanK


----------



## shampeon

Pask recently reframed a wall inside his metal building, dunno if this gives you any ideas. Cleats attached to the metal posts, framing attached to the cleats, bottom sill into the concrete floor. Starts about 1:30.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh Hi Ian, yeah, that is helpful, and it sounds pretty much like what Kenny described. But I do think its a good suggestion to call the manufacture - I can also ask what actions might void the building's warranty.


----------



## chrisstef

I typically see those prefab metal
Buildings with horizontal purlins and conduit, mechanicals, etc braced off of them.

Bearing weight on concrete like the prof said too makes sense.

Calling the manufacturer is also a great idea.

Lol kenny. Hell yea. Lil wild beaver n terry thinks hes davey crockett.

The political beef between my wife n her folks is bout to make me scold some mfers like children. Errybody bout to get a talkin to. The interwebz will prove to be the best and worst thing ever invented.


----------



## chrisstef

And

efff yea Todd!!!! I woulda had a real tough time not pulling out the old sunglass sleeve driving behind that trailer.

Nice site work yeti.

Stef likey damascus.


----------



## dbray45

If you put 1/2" ply to the metal studs, you will increase the strength a lot but still call the manufacturer and get their recommendations.


----------



## jmartel

Work is now enforcing a essentially mandatory work from home policy for the coronavirus thing. Seattle public schools are shut down for 2 weeks now.

On the plus side, there's been some great airline deals lately. Picked up a pair of round trips to Hawaii for $400 total last week.


----------



## ToddJB

We're looking at refinancing 8 months after buying because of what it's doing to home rates.


----------



## DLK

Well, it is the last 2 months of my academic life and we are told that we have to go completely to online teaching, because of the Corona Virus. I have absolutely no experience with online teaching and no desire to learn how to do it for just two months. Grrrr.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We re looking at refinancing 8 months after buying because of what it s doing to home rates.
> 
> - ToddJB


It's been 14 months for us but the same deal and 2.75% for 15 years is the best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## HokieKen

We just refinanced about 3 months ago. dammit


----------



## jmartel

> We re looking at refinancing 8 months after buying because of what it s doing to home rates.
> 
> - ToddJB


Currently in the process. Just had our appraisal today. We are at 3.25% with cash out for a 30 year. Would have been 3 or 3.125% without cash out.

Yeti, I think I've seen lower than 2.75% for 15. Check Lenderfi and LoanDepo.


----------



## Mosquito

We're looking at the same, as far as options go. May refinance to a 15 or 20 year, but also considering a cash out to pay off student loans (which in a round-about way would pay for the landscaping. Essentially take enough to pay off the student loans, as then we can roll those payments in to the planned/budgeted landscaping payments instead. The landscaping is interest free through the landscape company, and we have it budgeted out along side the existing student loan payments, but considering all options at the moment). The wrinkle is the fact that the landscaping isn't done, and the basement rooms need to be finished from the water damage…

Was just talking to my neighbors tonight, and they're planning to build a place in South Dakota (replacing their cabin out there), and were thinking about cash out refinancing their house (even though it's paid off), because with the rates as low as they are, they don't think they'd be able to borrow money to build at a rate that low.

Interesting times…


----------



## jmartel

I've got about 1 year left on my student loans, at virtually no interest rate, so not paying that off early. But I'm taking out enough money to finish the kitchen, the 1 remaining bedroom, deck, and a bit of money for the shop. I'm anticipating having some extra left over, but I'd rather pull out more than I need instead of not enough.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My wife works for a bank so we will be a little closing cost vs. ~$3K if we went with someone else. I wanted to do 10 years but the rate isn't much different and I might want a bigger truck or a tractor in the not too distant future and I wouldn't want to have to finance a depreciating asset.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, if I can do things cheap enough, I might be able to get myself a beater pickup out of this cash out too. I miss having something with a bed that I can trash and not feel bad about. But I don't have a car payment right now and I intend on keeping it that way


----------



## DanKrager

Trying to use up some scrap for items to sell at a craft show. Got this "brilliant" idea to use the remaining door panels as the base for a set of four place settings. When it's done enough to put it together to see what it really looks like, I don't like it at all. The stem of the goblet is too thick (junk wood for prototype) and while its all pine, the woods don't blend well. Stain will likely make it worse and then it can't be used for other than display. Looks like a loser to me. But with this much work in it so far, I'm gonna finish it and sell set of four for $99. Gotta find some goblet material.









DanK


----------



## HokieKen

There are people that would eat those place settings up Dan (no pun intended). Keep at it and you'll likely have a winner. Maple turns well and would go with about any wood you wanted to use for the rest of the pieces. I'd suggest sticking your napkin rings on the lathe too and round off the corners at least. Looks too blocky as is IMHO. I think you're onto a good seller there though.

The wife just cancelled a 5-day trip we had scheduled to NYC next month. *GO CORONAVIRUS!!!*


----------



## ToddJB

Big fan of the woodware, but yeah the other pieces need refining. I'm with Kenny, the idea is sound and I think would be a good seller, but needs some tweaking


----------



## Mosquito

Kenny, I was supposed to be in Dallas this week for work, but that got canceled. Can't say I'm upset about that, as I wasn't looking forward to it


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Mos, our company just laid down a worldwide total travel ban and banned all outside vendor visits to our locations unless the visit is approved by HR or the COO beforehand. And, if we do any personal travel we're required to report it and may be required to self-quarantine and/or be tested before we can return to work.

But not a damn mention of working remotely…


----------



## Mosquito

For me, it was the client that canceled the travel. The were saying no international travel, no external events of over 100 people should be attended, and no internal events where over 25 people from more than 1 office should be had. Not sure if we counted as internal or external, but regardless we had over 150 people involved, so after a week of temporary permission to proceed, it got canceled and we're doing it online instead. Could be interesting lol Kind of hoping it goes well, so they do the rest of them online to save the travel expenses… but that might just be me hating travel


----------



## shampeon

Most of my company is remote anyway, but they sent all the people assigned to offices home and canceled all business travel. Mrs. Shampeon's work also canceled work travel…literally the day after she had gotten back from a business trip. They're now doing 50% work from home, alternating weeks.

If the school district shuts down for 3 weeks, like they just did in SF, things are going to get very The Shining around here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan I think you're underselling yourself, they really do look pretty good, sure a little refinement is always a good thing but I think they'll move if you put them out.

My parents cancelled a trip to FL, and other than that, not too much of SC, from where I'm at, is freaking out nearly at the same level as many other states. I went to two different grocery stores last night why the kids were at church with ~50 other kids and nothing appear to be out of stock or otherwise running low from panic buying. My wife met a group of total strangers this afternoon in downtown Spartanburg and nothing seemed out of the ordinary. The kids are being asked to wash their hands more frequently at school but that's about it, nothing has been sent home regarding illness nor have present policies been remind to everyone. The only thing that's really effecting me is the market going down and trying to time it at the bottom to buy more of what I see as a good investment.


----------



## Brit

Don't underestimate Covid-19 guys. The best thing you can do is wash your hands thoroughly and regularly for at least 20 seconds and avoid touching your face. Face masks are a waste of time unless you're using them properly and continually changing them and you won't be because they'll be sold out everywhere. I'm becoming an expert at pushing doors with my shoulder and pressing elevator buttons with my elbow. If I have to pull a door, I put my hand up the sleeve of my jacket and use that or press the disabled access button to open the door automatically where that option is available. It has taken me a couple of weeks to think about everything I do with Covid-19 in mind, but it is starting to become a habit now.

In the UK, we probably have a couple of weeks before we are where Italy is at now. It will get worse before it gets better, but we'll get through it. Stay safe guys!


----------



## DLK

*Please listen to Andy*


----------



## jmartel

> If the school district shuts down for 3 weeks, like they just did in SF, things are going to get very The Shining around here.
> 
> - shampeon


Could be worse. Seattle school districts (and ours on the island) are keeping kids home until April 24th.

There's still a big run on toilet paper and hand sanitizer out here. People seem to have gotten their fill of bottled water though, at least.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've made it a point to open public bathroom doors either with my foot or my pushing on the top of the door an inch from the jamb (where no one else touches it). Aside from that, the fear mongering continues to make the market a great buying opportunity, I'm hitting pharmaceuticals hard as whom ever comes up with a vaccine first is going to make bank!

At it gets warmer, ticks will be coming out soon. In a few weeks we'll have to deal with Corona and lyme disease.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife had to pay $2/roll for toilet paper last night :-/ And we're not even prepping, we just needed toilet paper.


----------



## theoldfart

We just got back from a trip to Marin, the areas a ghost town.


----------



## Mosquito

One of those weeks… Shop time lately has been kind of crap. More or less everything I've been working on has not gone particularly well, so I decided to just walk away from it for a little bit..

Got bored, so I decided to play in the wife's "shop" instead (which just so happens to be on a table in the space between living room and dining room ever since the basement flooded)



















Not perfect, as one would imagine lol First time I've run a sewing machine since the late 90's (literally; made some bar stool covers with my grandma way back)










It's a bag for the wife's laptop. In jest I was giving her grief about a laptop bag she was trying to make, and then abandoned because it didn't go well. "Let's see you do any better", so I figured while she was out on vacation for 9 days I'd give it a shot.










Different design than she was working on, but I wanted to try some of the things in this bag specifically (the welt zipper pocket, and the box corners). Never made a bag, or bag like-thing before, so it was a bit of an adventure.



















No plans or anything, just sort of winging it measuring off the laptop. She'll have to make her own straps, as I have no idea if she was planning a carry bag or an over the shoulder, so just put in d-rings on some webbing loops,


----------



## HokieKen

You're a true renaissance man Mos!


----------



## Brit

That's awesome Mos. You are a man of many talents.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Mos is living dangerously. ;-)

For all of us, shop time can now be called social distancing. We should do our part to stop the spread and spend more time in our shops.


----------



## Lazyman

Next challenge Mos: I need a new case for my iPad. I love the Zoogoo case but they don't make it anymore for my iPad version. Leather would be nice. No rush.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Mos. I need to pick up a sewing machine again. I learned when I was a kid and have done a few things off and on, but it's been a very long time. I had planned on doing my own cushions for my morris chair, but my parents have an industrial machine for sewing boat canvas that will do a better job than anything I'd buy.


----------



## shampeon

Solidarity, jmart. Schools just announced they're closed starting next Tuesday. Dunno how long yet. 6 weeks is a long, long time.


----------



## jmartel

Luckily my daughter is only 10 months, so not in school. And my wife stays home anyway. So business as usual other than me working from home now. Saves me 2ish hours commuting every day though.


----------



## HokieKen

I've actually never liked working from home. It's too hard to will myself to focus when there are so many distractions. Now if they could have everyone else work from home and me come in here by myself, I could really get some stuff done…


----------



## DanKrager

All youse youngins stayin' home is gonna be a population explosion by Christmas.

Just sayin'

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, thanks guys. I just enjoy making things, so while I don't think I'll plan on adding a sewing machine to the shop anytime soon, it was still fun 

And I don't mind working from home (I'm currently working from home), but the problem I have is I end up 1.) not walking around as much unless I'm in a lot of "voice only" meetings, and 2.) I always end up working longer because I start earlier and end later


----------



## shampeon

Ironically, since I work from home full time, it's going to be a lot more distracting for me with all these people milling about during the day.

I'm a spoiled little baby. I'm massively more productive working from home, and I can take 20 minutes here and there to go work on projects in the shop as a break. And no commute. An example (any guesses what this is?):









This other walnut slab project is taking forever, but at least I'm getting swole.


----------



## Mosquito

CNC dust boot?
or dust shoe of some sort


----------



## jmartel

Drill press dust collection? looks like it might be column sized opening, but unless you remove the head off the press I can't see how you would get it on.

Maybe bandsaw? Blade relief cut to slip the blade into during changes?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm guessing it's sized for that green motor laying beside it on the table saw top. Doesn't look like a router motor though…


----------



## bandit571

Blast gate?

Work from home? I am retired…...already a stay-at-home….

Might dig around for a bit of Supper, in a bit…then back to cleaning tools…may have a few to do..









Ya think?


----------



## shampeon

You guys are on the right track, but not quite right. This might give more of a hint.


----------



## HokieKen

Router lift. Nice Ian


----------



## CL810




----------



## DLK

Can we sell plane shavings for toilet paper?


----------



## TerryDowning

Moxxon brand…


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny Andy. My mom was a nurse and I remember her telling us on road trips that if the bathrooms had those cloth towels, to just wipe our hands on our pants.


----------



## MSquared

Yesterday, daughter was told to stay home for a month. Took her work iMac with her too. They packed her up in an Uber car and sent her off in NYC rush hour traffic. 2 hours later, starts setting up shop here. Gonna be weird! Must clean out that spare room for her to use to maintain my sanity! Supermarket shoppers have gone totally insane here. 
I stock up anyway, just because I really don't like many people and want to save trips.  Just don't understand why people just wait until they run out of stuff then go out and hoard.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## 489tad

I scored a four pack of Puffs tissue! At work they stopped shift intermingling. Cant go in unless the 2nd shift card is posted. If I need to repair or provide support for production the operators must stay at 6' away. Wipe everything down before 3rd shift shows, hang the safe card to enter and leave.

working on crown molding today.


----------



## rad457

LOL! was at Costco and parking lot full, Staff got a good laugh when I inquired about Toilet Paper. Did enjoy my Hotdog and Latte though Got the Tablesaw fixed so self isolation in the shop, Daughter requested a dozen pens for her kids Teachers.


----------



## chrisstef

Schools closed here for 2 weeks minimum. Wifey envisioned this coming a couple weeks ago and began stocking up. Were loaded for bear. Hunkered down at home. She'll go full time remote from home. Ill be severely limiting the places i go and work from home as much as possible. Crazy times. Stay safe. Stay healthy. Stay smart.


----------



## theoldfart

We are staying home for the most part. Just spent three days hiking in the Marin area and Angel Island. Cut the trip short rather than go to Santa Rosa and Lagunitas brewery :-(

Getting the lathe ready for paint since I have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## CL810




----------



## theoldfart

That explains it! I just thought they were all just full of it.


----------



## rad457

All started in a bar in Seattle one day, a guy sneezed and 10 of the other guys all ******************** their pants!


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm stuck teleworking for the indefinite future thanks to all this. It'll be nice to avoid the commute at least.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, kids are off for two weeks minimum.

Kev, did I miss some pronouncement about a lathe? Whatchya working with there? Looks of the metal variety


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, it's a AA 109 6" threading lathe from Craftsman, 109.20630. Manufacturer was the Ann Arbor company, a subsidiary of Brown and Sharpe. Was mostly complete, needed change gears, thread dial and a tool holder. I've picked up the change gears and the thread dial already. Got it disassembled, cleaned and just finishing taping for painting.

Edit:


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Kevin.

Managed to find some Lysol wipes today. First time I've seen them in weeks and there was only a couple left. Toilet paper is continually out, but luckily we are still working our way through a Costco stash from a few months ago. Most of the frozen veggies are constantly gone. Meat is typically low. Weird stuff going on.


----------



## DLK

Walmart is out of TP, but other Grocery stores have it. I can trade you some for tools LOL.


----------



## HokieKen

What kind of tool holder you thinking about Kev? I might have a spare lamp post holder. I can check tomorrow and see for sure.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just found out ~4:00pm that school is closed for 2 weeks with spring break on the back end of that. The superintendent didn't send out the phone message blast until 7pm giving those dual income households with kids exactly zero time to make arrangements for childcare.


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, it originally came with a lantern type. If you find one, I'll buy it from you. The tooling I have is 1/4" I think.


----------



## bandit571

Did a face-plant today….was down on my hands and OLD knees, nailing a brass trim strip to the new Kitchen floor…went to stand up….could not…and landed face first about here…









Circled area is where my nose started to leak..









Glasses didn't break…but they managed to add a slice across the nose, after the nose pads bent away…









Was kneeling on the carpet….was too hard to nail that strip, standing up.










Floor was completed to this corner, and the main floor area of the kitchen…and a start down the hallway was made…









Will continue..when I get healed up…and the 20 yr old Grandson can help out, again…


----------



## ToddJB

Fed hit zero today. Call about refinance tomorrow, kids.

Nice Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Todd. No clue but I'll get it running and see what I can learn.


----------



## rad457

School's closed here today also, Wife Sub's and has volunteered to do Child care or tutor! Hope some of them are old enough to clean my shop during recess? Daughter teaches senior high, School closed but she has to go in?


----------



## HokieKen

> Fed hit zero today. Call about refinance tomorrow, kids.
> 
> Nice Kev.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep. Dammit, we just did this damn dance a couple months ago. Not sure it will be feasible to refi again in such a short time with closing costs and possible penalties? Grrrr.

Go 30 years with free money boys. 30-year-in-the-future money is less valuable than 15-year-in-the-future money.



> Ken, it originally came with a lantern type. If you find one, I'll buy it from you. The tooling I have is 1/4" I think.
> 
> - theoldfart


I only have one Kevin. I thought I might have had a spare. I might be willing to part with mine (no pun intended - Todd gets it ;-p) but it's for 3/8" tooling. Plus if I got rid of that holder I'd have some tools that I never use that I wouldn't be able to use then I'd need to use 'em so I'd have to get on Ebay and buy a lantern post for my tooling that I never thought I would need and I'd pay more for it than I sold mine to you for. So, check Ebay ;-) You want a #0 size.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We're lock in at 2.75%/15yr. until May as we get all the paperwork ironed out. We have forked over no money yet but our mortgage lender will be getting back to us later today to see if it's gone down again, which would require pulling credit again and going through the whole PITA process (but no more money for paperwork thankfully). I haven't set foot in Walmart in 3 month when they asked to see my receipt I told them they lost a customer. Well, I went back again this morning at their 6am opening time to be a good dad and hoard crap I don't need. Only 40-50 people waiting to get in and the place was raided inside much like any pictures anyone has seen online. I didn't go to excess and buy stuff we'll have to store in weird places throughout the house but the pantry, cabinets and fridge are packed solid. Kids will be with me for 3 weeks total and I'm responsible for keeping them from Mama while she tries to work.

I've been looking at schedules online as to how keep kids busy at home independent of weather or quarantine status, several are helpful and some are downright hilarious.


----------



## terryR

I love working from home. The basket-making people on FB are keeping me busy. The Bored of Nursing cannot seem to find applications filed by Clayton State University so I can have a temp license. Bummer for the other medical staff here locally; I'm NOT beating down anyone's door to start back to nursing at the current moment. I've heard nothing but horror stories from local ER's. Hospitals are to be avoided at all costs for the near future!


----------



## jmartel

To be fair, Terry, i generally try to avoid hospitals at all times. Not just in a crisis.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Ken, there's one on flea bay now.


----------



## DanKrager

I probably should clean the shop more often. With it being almost spring and relatively warm and wet, this was today's harvest.









They are from sassafras saplings cleared from the roadway last month and are for the now cancelled craft show. I have enough saplings this size to make about 2 bushel of them. Takes about a minute apiece.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

The ladies will love those Dan ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> The ladies will love those Dan ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


And some of the guys here in this thread.


----------



## theoldfart

Staying productive in the shop while in self exile.

All the lathe parts are taped and ready for paint once the weather clears and I can open the garage doors.










Shop cleaning/organizing is up next.

Oh, yea, some woodworking as well!


----------



## ToddJB

Are you spraying it, Kev? I have found that paint lays down very nicely using a paint brush on cast iron.


----------



## theoldfart

I thought spraying was the best approach. If i brush, do I need primer, what kind of paint, what type of brush?


----------



## ToddJB

If you dust it with a self etching primer like Rust-Oleum put whatever you want on it. My big lathe I used Sherwin Williams industrial machine enamel paint, they can mix any color. But I've had decent results with the Rust-Oleum industrial paint, but it's not as thick as the good stuff. I use the nice purty or wooster oil based brushes.

Note: SW has designer stores and industrial stores I usually go to the industrial stores


----------



## jmartel

First time back in the office in about a week and a half. Roads are empty, ferry was empty, just one other person in the office with me. It's nice.


----------



## Mosquito

my client is requiring all non-critical employees to work from home, effective yesterday. Their offices will be closed to non-critical employees starting close of business today. They also extended that vendors (me) as well. I was in the office last Wednesday, and that was it for last week, or since. Time to hunker down, and hope that shop time starts going a little better…

Also, wife and inlaws made it back from vacation, so now it's 2 weeks of hoping that they didn't pick something up in Florida, or any of the 2 flights and 3 airports they went through…


----------



## 489tad

I was questioned today at work if I had contact with employee X. Employee X's mother who lives in another state tested positive. X visited last week. X found out about her mom Tuesday and promptly told the company. Anyone in X's department are quarantined. I been in contact ( safe distance) with several employee Y's who were in X space, safe or not. If they quarantine me they might as well shut the place down because I go everywhere.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I remember that word problem when I took the SAT.


----------



## terryR

Damn, the school I just went to for an RN re-entry program just suspended all clinical rotations until the end of this semester! (May) Now, there is no chance I'll get my license back till June or July. fuggers. Last June is when I enrolled in this program; so it may take over a year of effort and applications to get me back into the ICU. In Alabama, it took just 3 weeks.

Who in the hell can I complain to when a govt. office is screwed up? I'm betting there's already a long line there.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I'd prefer to steer clear of hospitals in general for the next couple of months anyway TR…

Well, I don't feel so left out now, we got our first case of Covid-19 in the area last night. Woo Hoo!


----------



## DLK

Still none in the UP (of Michigan) but one a block away from my retirement house in Holland, where my wife is. I am working very hard to be able to leave and get down to her.


----------



## terryR

Ken, you are probably correct. I'm just desperate for income and health insurance.

And I'm getting low on rocks! LOL










Hopefully everyone realizes, there are cases of the virus everywhere. They are silent and unknown until testing reveals positive.


----------



## jmartel

And there aren't enough tests out there, so no one is getting tested except for celebrities or people on their death beds it seems. Even here in Seattle which is where it started, you would think we would have more test kits.

Got our appraisal back with what we needed it to be, so hopefully we will close on the refinance soon enough, and can get back to work on the house.


----------



## theoldfart

Tarry, i think that there's no problem with the Covid 19 if your on a beach in Florida.


----------



## HokieKen

Silent and unknown is exactly how I like my virus' TR


----------



## Brit

If you need cheering up:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240075816979050496


----------



## DLK

Thanks for that *Andy*


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, great post, thank you.


----------



## chrisstef

Text of the day

"So how bout all the people up in space, all safe n stuff … kinda"

I love my friends.

Smellin like CT going full shut down come sunday evening. Mama bout to get some new furniture. They rolled out distance learning for the kids. K-2 get work packets which parents will administer. 3-12 go online. Lookin like were gonna have plenty to do here.


----------



## Lazyman

That explains the run on cooking oil.


----------



## jmartel

> Text of the day
> 
> "So how bout all the people up in space, all safe n stuff … kinda"
> 
> - chrisstef


Like the one russian dude who was up there during the fall of the USSR just watching it all go down.


----------



## shampeon

You hear about these guys who were rafting the Grand Canyon for like 25 days, starting before everything went to hell, and came back to find, well, this?
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/opinion/coronavirus-news.html


----------



## theoldfart

^ wishing i didn't know,

Keeping busy, finished up a screen door install,









Primed the lathe parts









used my hi-tech spray booth


----------



## HokieKen

I have that same spray booth Kev!


----------



## summerfi

Spring is right around the corner. I rototilled my garden today. Hoping to spend more time outdoors in the UV rays where the virus can't get me.


----------



## terryR

Spring is here in mid-GA already. Mowed the grass for the 2nd time yesterday. And have been pulling weeds in the garden until it gets too hot.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Spring is here in mid-GA already. Mowed the grass for the 2nd time yesterday. And have been pulling weeds in the garden until it gets too hot.
> 
> - terryR


Not here yet. (I'm about 1000 miles north of you). -10 C (14F) here this morning. It hit 14 C (57 F) yesterday. The cold actually helps slow down the run-off from the melting and reduces flooding. No weeding here for a bit. Can't weed (or 'till) when it's still frozen.


----------



## rad457

> Spring is here in mid-GA already. Mowed the grass for the 2nd time yesterday. And have been pulling weeds in the garden until it gets too hot.
> 
> - terryR


Well 2 feet of snow in the yard still so I'm thinking it may be awhile before grass needs to be cut?
But did get a top glued up for a new bench/stand for the lathe. 
Self isolating in my shop, just another normal day around hear.


----------



## bandit571

29 cloudy, dry degrees outside…..may just stay in the Dungeon shop for the day…


----------



## DanKrager

Ha! Spring may be here but the only way to till my garden is with a boat equipped with a prop. No water standing, but I have buried a 14" boot trying to stand on it! I've seen pictures of a sailboat hooked up to a planter… Gonna be awhile.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

I was quarantined on Friday from work pending further review. They called Friday night clearing me for Monday stating I was not with employee Y long enough. 
I went to the blue Borg for crown molding and people were buying paint. State if IL is under a stay the F home policy. Peoples gotta paint.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin the front door looks great. I also have the same paint booth.


----------



## jmartel

I did some social distancing underwater today. Virus can't get you down there.


----------



## DLK

Yes I avoid employee Y at all cost. If I see Y, I just cost to the other side of the street and keep my head down. However I do like employee X and try to be as close as possible. (LOL)


----------



## jmartel




----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That NY Times article summed it up well. The railroads, of course, cannot be shut down… or our country really is in a pickle. Trying to navigate that while having two immune repressed family members. Wild times.

Maybe a shot of lil' Red making dinner will cheer everyone up. 









The inmates are getting restless… lol


----------



## HokieKen

I hear ya Red. PA shut down all non-essential businesses and that's where our home office is. But, since we supply rail components and services, we're deemed essential. And at present, my job doesn't mesh well with working remotely. So I'm in it for the long haul it looks like…

Ya gotta get junior a hat and apron that match man ;-)

Those first two shots are awesome #Jdive but there's something a little fishy about the last one.


----------



## Lazyman

> Ya gotta get junior a hat and apron that match man ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I think it's a cape. Someone needs to tell him he is wearing it backwards.


----------



## theoldfart

Just like the old man

From the land of isolation, more progress on the lathe



















And what might this become?


----------



## bandit571

Beer Bread?


----------



## theoldfart

Phase two










Bandit, beer is right but not bread!


----------



## bandit571

Really…why not?









Although the Guinness may be a tad too much "flavour…"


----------



## theoldfart

Actually it's ice cream!

Guiness and milk chocolate ice cream. Came out really well.


----------



## HokieKen

Just when I thought this pandemic couldn't get any worse we have people wasting perfectly good beer to make ice cream :-(


----------



## theoldfart

I HAD to drink the rest of the bottle. It was a moral imperative.


----------



## DanKrager

*Smitty* you may want to go wipe your lathe down. I think I drooled on it. That is SO pretty.

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I think the drool was on Kevin's lathe, not mine. Because I don't have one. *sigh*


----------



## shampeon

Love the casting on that lathe, Kevin, and you did a fantastic job on the repaint.


----------



## DanKrager

You're right *Smitty*. Brain fart. You're not contaminated.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Dang BRK! Your kid has grown! Is he as tall as you yet?

Hey guys! Finally got caught up-- again. Took days cause I didn't want to miss anything. Turns out, I didn't miss much ;-)

I don't have to go into work tomorrow cause I came down with a little cold yesterday. At least my symptoms don't match the corona thingy. I'm in the age bracket they worry about, but my general health is great.

Nice lathe Kev!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for the compliments boys.

Duck, not so sure about our age group being the worst corona wise. Lots of younger ones getting hit.

it's been over a week with keeping to ourselves. Luckily we have miles of quiet roads to walk, can gain almost seven hundred feet in five miles.

Keep the faith folks.we're gonna make it.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Kev!


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, not so sure about our age group being the worst corona wise. Lots of younger ones getting hit.
> 
> - theoldfart


I agree. I cowboy'd until I was in my mid 30's and then practiced (yes, I said practiced) vet med until 12 years ago. Heck, I've probably been exposed to pretty much everything.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure im running to the office, packing up my computer and bringing it home. Seriously pondering throwing the plotter in the truck and taking that too. Whether the boss likes it or not.


----------



## DLK

FYI. Lee Valley is offering free shipping on all orders. I ordered the 7/32 hex adapter.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, my son, daughter and son in law are all working from home now. Not an easy thing to do, takes discipline.

The grandkids have no school so isn't it the parents responsibility to entertain them? Wish we could help but this corona things got me on edge.


----------



## Mosquito

My sister-in-law's boyfriend made her a desk since she's now working from home, and the group text with the wife's side was talking about it. My wife said she expected a desk when I came back in from the shop this afternoon, so I did…



















Put it in a gift bag, and gave it to her for her birthday, no less










Hope everyone's managing to stay safe. I've been doing well with staying home, haven't gone out since church last Sunday (went to the early service, and there was about 18 of us total). Only hard part, is some projects I wouldn't mind making progress on need a run to the store to get materials, so I guess they're on hold until I can figure that out or get really desperate… Could have them delivered, but $80 delivery charge for $120 worth of stuff is a bit much to swallow


----------



## HokieKen

Kev, lathe looks great! Way too clean though. Get that gal dirty!

Stef starting the looting tomorrow.

The coronavirus got into Duck. Now it has a lung infection.


----------



## HokieKen

I ordered the same thing from Lee Valley Don  Not much silver lining to this whole pandemic business but LV having free shipping with no minimum a couple of weeks after I picked up my Millers Falls 29 is pretty serendipitous!


----------



## HokieKen

I hope she Zoolandered you Mos'


----------



## Mosquito

she didn't, but her sister did when I sent the pictures to the group text lol


----------



## DLK

It needs a tiny chair!

I can't remember your wife's name, who I met so long ago. But I do remember she was a medical technician. So I assume you have squirreled away plenty of N95s LOL

Wish her happy birthday from me.


----------



## Mosquito

Lol maybe a tiny chair for the next shop time. I do want to make a chair, maybe a miniature would be a good start lol.

Emilie, and she's actually not a rad tech anymore. As of last fall she now works in the corporate offices (same company) and works with their quality assurance department, which administers and manages peer reviews (reviews of their procedure image reads) between the doctors, among other things. Thankfully that allows her to work from home and still earn her paycheck at the moment. There's talk they might shut down the clinics in MN this coming week, which would have meant no work/pay if she was still a tech


----------



## rad457

Not sure how much thought I should give that the wife showed me a Picture of a Wood Urn and suggested, maybe I should think about building one? She is a tad grumpy as late with the schools shut down and her stuck at home with me all day, every day?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Seriously pondering throwing the plotter in the truck and taking that too. Whether the boss likes it or not.
> 
> - chrisstef


What do you need a plotter for while doing demo work, I thought you just needed a skid steer and a sledge hammer?


----------



## Lazyman

Just make a really tiny urn Andre. Either that or put her name on it. Just make sure you make a full sized dog house first.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol yeti. I aint swung a hammer in 15 years on a job. The boys would relegate me to broom guy at this point. I couldnt keep pace if i wanted to.

Our town, starting last night, is ringing bells, windchimes or knocking on pots n pans from 8:00-8:02 every night as a way to show some community solidarity. Its been pretty cool.


----------



## miketo

> Our town, starting last night, is ringing bells, windchimes or knocking on pots n pans from 8:00-8:02 every night as a way to show some community solidarity. Its been pretty cool.


That would drive me nuts. It's like being trapped at a soccer game that never ends.


----------



## jmartel

Well, Lee valley is doing free shipping with no order minimum right now. Got me for a few things this time. Hoping to be able to get some more time out in the shop soon with the "shelter in place" order?


----------



## rad457

No lock down here yet good things as got truck load of shavings to get rid of, my small garden is maxed out. Plus the fact that I'm down to my reserve bottles of Jamesons and Glenlivet


----------



## chrisstef

Lol mike. Its only for 2 minutes.


----------



## HokieKen

You should go outside at 2am and start bangin' and clangin' while yelling "sorry, I'm running late!"


----------



## shampeon

Never read the comments, I know I know. But I came across this galaxy-brained gem about how The Future Is CNC:


> To get what digital fabrication is, you need to change you whole way of thinking about CNC and your overall workflow. Most of your woodworking tools would be useless, and the central tool in the shop will be the CNC router and no more the table saw. A digitally fabricated piece is made as followed. Create your piece on the computer. Then just flatten a side of material and clamp it on the CNC. Then go back to the computer for the next project.


It goes on.

There's a lot to hate in that paragraph, but I'd really love to see:

Agent Smith here try to magically "flatten a side of material" from a load of rough sawn 8/4 crotch lumber with only a CNC and a computer in his shop and no useless woodworking tools
the kind of furniture this thing spits out where things like grain orientation apparently doesn't matter.


----------



## theoldfart

*grain orientation apparently doesn't matter.*

Ian, you say it like it's a bad thing! ;-)

The speaker of that line has no soul.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What the author of that BS is forgetting kerf loss and cut speed, a bandsaw and a circular blade can't currently be touched.


----------



## HokieKen

Is it weird that the phrase "*load of rough sawn 8/4 crotch*" gives me the warm fuzzies?


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, for some of us, no.


----------



## bandit571

A man does this standing up
A woman does it sitting down
A dog does it on three legs

What is it?


----------



## DLK

Two men can enjoy doing this.
A man and a woman can also enjoy doing it, but
it brings no pleasure to two women.

What is it?


----------



## HokieKen

Bandit - peeing

Don - Being quiet


----------



## DLK

No Peeing in the same pot.


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit - peeing
> 
> Don - Being quiet
> 
> - HokieKen


Mind in the gutter? Actually, the "Proper" answer would be ….shaking hands…..


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, cabin fever getting to some folks here?

Knock, knock!


----------



## bandit571

"Who dares to enter my Kingdom so armed? Spies? Thieves? Assassins? "

"Abominations, Deviations, Mutations….that's all you are going to find, down here"

Guess what I've been watching, lately…


----------



## DLK

The Hobbit?


----------



## bandit571

Extended versions, at that. Along with The Lord of the Rings….

Passes the times. 
Still working on a tool cabinet…trying to organize a few tools..









"to Dungeons deep, and Caverns old"


----------



## Mosquito

on the CNC thing I'm sure if you were good enough with a CNC you could figure it out. It's essentially just slab flattening with a router jig at that point. Shims, hot glue, whatever else you need to do to flatten one side with a facing operation, then flip it. You can also arrange parts based on grain orientation if you care enough to pay attention to it too, just as much as you can screw it up when doing it with non-CNC tools as well.

Like anything, if you're good enough at it, have the right CNC, and spend enough time at it, I'm sure you can make just about anything on the CNC that you can with other means.

That doesn't necessarily mean it's as fast, or as efficient (in both time and material), but that's a different part of that argument entirely. Capability vs practicality are completely different.

I don't get the argument that says CNC isn't woodworking. It's just a different type of woodworking. It might be more precise and accurate than you or I, but it's still just a router at the end of the day. Give an all handtool guy a CNC and his first projects will probably be rough. Give a proficient only CNC guy all hand tools, and I'm sure it will be the same. Different learning paths, different skills, and different way of thinking about things, but I don't know I would say one is easier than the other, personally (coming from a handtool guy with a CNC).

That said, I think the important thing is what you want out of it yourself. If you enjoy the path to the thing, or the thing itself. For me, that varies depending on the project, which is why I also have a bunch of machines, for when I don't feel like prepping 300bf of material by hand 

My 8" Delta jointer came from a cabinet shop that replaced its functionality with a CNC. I didn't complain, as it meant a good deal on a good jointer for me lol


----------



## TerryDowning

Regarding CNC or any other automated tool it's all about repeatability.

Same for power tools and jigs.

Only building one item. Then hand tools may be as fast or faster.
Building several of the same item? Power tools with jigs and fixtures.
Hundreds of the same item? CNC will win that battle easily.

In geneal the more technical the requirements, the more setup and programming is required.

If I'm only building a single item (mostly what I do) then I have no need for setting up a CAD programming file and requisite jigs and fixtures to move the cutter over the surface. Let alone setting up power tools with jigs and fixtures and the dust collection required etc.

I'll stick to my hand tools thanks.


----------



## Mosquito

I definitely agree Terry, that and the fact that for me, and it might be different for those who are better at it than me, with more complicated projects I usually end up with a test or two or three, so material cost is usually about 3-4x higher for a 1-off because of it lol


----------



## DLK

I think most of us will agree, that hand tools are safer, promote better health and are just more fun than power tools. 
But saying that I will definitely keep my re-saw bandsaw, my drill press, my cordless drill and my planar. I may keep my table saw and my wife likes the scroll-saw bandsaw. I've already gotten rid of the power jointer and sliding compound miter saw. I just don't have the room. Do miter boxes secretly breed at night when no one is watching?


----------



## DanKrager

The CNC discussion is interesting. I've watched many hours of CNC machines at work, and one of the things Mos mentioned stuck out. Efficient use of material. It is easily understood that the efficiency of material use is dependent upon the operator, at least until AI is capable. In yore, minimizing waste was important because it took so long to process the material by hand. It wasn't the material that was so valuable but the cost of the labor to produce the usable parts. It would be pretty easy to lay a junk piece of wood, one that is too wet, or some other fatal defect on a CNC table, machine it to "perfection" and throw it on the assembly line. Using a CNC to make parts is one thing but using CNC to assemble those parts into a usable and durable collection is quite another.

In any process, be it hand or super-tool like AI guided CAM, intelligent use of both material and process requires, well, INTELLIGENCE. The next generation may be able to print the thing using identifiable wood cells piled up and bonded just like the real thing. I guess one could even print the glue in the joints! Would that still be woodworking? The path is almost endless. Where does one want to stop and have a picnic?

DanK


----------



## DLK

By the 24-th century we will have replicators, my sources tell me?


----------



## jmartel

> I think most of us will agree, that hand tools are safer, promote better health and are just more fun than power tools.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I don't know about that. I hurt myself way more with hand tools. But it's hard to accidentally cut off a finger when you are using a dovetail saw I guess.


----------



## bandit571

I sure hope not! Can you just imagine TWO of me?

Discovered I have a "Kerfing Chisel", THE latest rage in doing dovetails by hand…

Steel blade, brass rivets, either walnut or rosewood handle….and no hanger hole in the handle..









Logo….









Blade does not flex…has already been given a test drive…works like a charm..


----------



## rad457

Not that anyone cares but I hear CNC and I see production not craftsmanship. Perhaps when the machine can create my level of defects(fingerprints) I'll become a believer? 
Jmart you're not tryin hard enough!
By the way, ashamed to admit to hoarding an extra bottle of Scotch on my last emergency supply restock.


----------



## jmartel

I've got one bottle of Ardbeg that's almost done, and a full bottle of Macallan that I picked up in Dubai that I haven't opened yet.


----------



## chrisstef

15 year glenfiddich squirreled away over here.


----------



## duckmilk

> Do miter boxes secretly breed at night when no one is watching?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Yes, but they don't like to invite the miter saws to the party ;-P


----------



## shampeon

Using a big ass net to catch entire schools of tuna from a 40' boat, and using a bamboo rod and hand-tied fly on a river are both technically fishing, but the purposes are entirely different.

I feel like there's still fundamentals of woodworking, whatever your tools, that you need to understand to make something well out of wood. The CNC crowd likes plywood because it's more efficient to take a material that's already dimensioned and is forgiving on grain direction. And honestly, that's fine. The kind of designs that are all done on CNC are not usually something I like, but some people do.

It's a lot more time consuming to iterate through a design to account for a particular board with grain going this direction, and a large knot here, and run-out there. You could do that in an all-CNC shop, but most won't.


----------



## Mosquito

> I don t know about that. I hurt myself way more with hand tools. But it s hard to accidentally cut off a finger when you are using a dovetail saw I guess.
> 
> - jmartel


Unless you're practicing those 6 minute dovetails lol

And Shamp, I think you just nailed what I was saying in another way. They can take all the same considerations, but most won't. I wonder if it's different when it's someone starting with a CNC vs starting with "traditional" (for now) methods. As a hand-tooler with power tools, I take the same approach to grain and part layout with the CNC as I would if doing it myself. Maybe that's just because it's that my brain works better that way because I'm used to it, but I agree with you re plywood or MDF. It's an easy material for learning (I use MDF for a lot of prototyping because of how cheap it is, and how fast I can machine it). But then, I think I've also spent more time using my CNC for non-wood than I have for wood.

I'm not a carver, being able to engrave stuff is fun. I'm not a metal worker, so being able to make aluminum parts for projects is nice. It's a hell of a lot easier to clean up the acrylic chips with the CNC dust boot catching most of it than it is to spend a night vacuuming up those stupid things clinging to everything. But then, I guess none of those except engraving are woodworking either…

For me personally, the CNC is a means to an end product. I enjoy the design work, and then I enjoy having the thing I wanted to make. It's enabled certain creative outlets that I'd previously not really been able to do, or beholden to someone else's design and manufacture of.


----------



## jmartel

Finally got off my butt and installed the ipad mount in our hallway. I've had the mount for probably 8 months now, but never got up to the attic and dropped power down for it.


----------



## Mosquito

Cool JPad, but what's it for? Home automation? Just to have?


----------



## jmartel

> Cool JPad, but what s it for? Home automation? Just to have?
> 
> - Mosquito


Mild amounts of automation, plus calendar/weather functions. We have lights, lock, and cameras that are controlled with this. Plus, just something to have.


----------



## Mosquito

fun, I've been thinking about making something with a Raspberry Pi for similar functionality. I've got a few screens, and a few Pi's to play with, but have other things that are taking higher priority at the moment. Just saw that our governor is calling for a state wide "Stay at home" order starting this Friday, and going for (at least) 2 weeks, so maybe I'll start burning through the projects during that time lol


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, we were put under a stay at home order too. I had planned on doing Raspberry Pi, but the wife wanted apple stuff since basically everything else we have is apple.


----------



## Mosquito

makes sense, we don't have anything Apple so that sort of works the opposite lol


----------



## shampeon

I use Home Assistant, running on a server, but it can run on a R.Pi. Home Assistant is nice because it is platform agnostic, so it can hook into HomeKit, Google Home, SmartThings, and all the standard protocols (ZWave and Zigbee). I bought some cheap Android tablets and mounted them here and there with the world's smallest French cleats.


















My main tip about home automation is that sensors that run on batteries are way too unreliable. I assembled my own motion and temp sensors using ESP8266 boards that run off USB power, and things are way more reliable now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart is right. They shut down some of our job sites today. Some still open. I'm working from home for the last few days but have still gone into the office for an hour or 2.
Stef - why the plotter? Takeoffs on screen saves a lot of paper.

I admire the guys who do CNC. Our shop is set up fully computerized for stone fabrication using CNC. We even have a scanner for full slabs of stone so we can grain and color for match on screen prior to cutting. It's way over my head, but find it very cool.


----------



## Mosquito

I think those images aren't shared publicly? I just get the google "you can't see this" image. +1 on no batteries though. I have a bunch of DHT22's connected to Pi Zero's that report to a central server for logging where I host a little app for showing the info, etc. How are the ESP8266's to work with? I've not used one before, but they look nicer to use (smaller) than a Pi Zero


----------



## shampeon

I edited the above post with the images. Weird permissions on Google Photos, where I shared it with a link but it still doesn't work.

I've used ESP8266 and Wemos D1 Minis for the sensors and for controlling my HVAC minisplit head units, and they're cheap, small, reliable, and simple. Lots of Arduino libraries and projects out there, too.


----------



## Mosquito

those look very similar to the conference/phone room schedulers setup we have at the office. Integrated with Outlook calendar to reserve rooms, see availability, etc. We had issues with batteries exploding though, being plugged in 24/7 I guess, so they went around and took out all the batteries. The recessed outlet's a great idea to not have the wire running down somewhere to an outlet.

I need to dig into Arduino more. I've mainly been using Pi's because I can run a Node server on them, as my strengths are in front end software dev, so JavaScript is my jam, and I can host Angular apps on them, which is what I'm good at… maybe I should start doing that so I can count it towards my "Continuing education credits" they implemented this year lol


----------



## KentInOttawa

Just an observation about styles and methods of woodworking; I've never seen a hand-tool woodworker leave burn marks on the wood.


----------



## chrisstef

Im still old school Paul. I also dont really have any square footage numbers / unit prices. Its all about how fast we can move the waste out of the building. Im typically only printing demo, hvac demo and plumbing underground. I dont need any of the archs. Structurals from time to time. Highlighters, a pencil and a scale. I hand write all my take offs.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I still hand write my takeoffs, but measure off arch's or IDs with Adobe Acrobat or OST. I've been using an estimate template I developed in Excel 20 years ago, and just input material quantities into the count sheet. First sheet gives me the proposed price. It's completely flexible as far as adjusting install rates, markup percentage, material price, etc. The best part about it is I can do breakouts quickly by just erasing everything off the count sheet except the item to be broken out.
Sorry guys. I know this is boring most, but that's what happens when you have to work from home. Getting stir crazy.


----------



## chrisstef

Break outs and add/alts are my nemesis.

Interior / select Demo is a funny estimate.

Ive had thoughts of writing an excel sheet with variables for different wall / floor / ceiling types and another variable for egress. Id be interested in checkin out your excel file. I can get by writing formulas but im slowwww and cant remember any of the shortcuts. 
might even be able to chat about it.

Hell, with the rate of emails not coming into my inbox right now we

Im really trying to focus on getting a good backlog for when things free up again. Bidding stuff i dont usually bid.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think I have your email somewhere. I'll send you a blank template, and another that's populated for a bid as an example. Look for them tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Can't find your email Stef. I sent you a pm.


----------



## JayT

Lots of catching up to do. Tablets for home automation, CNC, work from home and an appearance by Lil Red.

Lack of sports is a weird reality. No March Madness, opening day for baseball might be in August or later, Olympics postponed. Not having sports news to read is saving me a bunch of time each day, but doesn't seem to be making me any less busy.

Job switch is going pretty well, overall. Schedule is kicking my butt ATM, though. At the store 5am when opening and have had a couple closing shifts where I didn't leave until nearly midnight. Luckily, those don't occur back to back, but still tough to get into a decent sleep pattern. Since home improvement stores are considered "essential businesses", we haven't had to shut down, but have all kinds of procedural changes. Used to close at 10, now close at 8:30 and spend two hours cleaning everything in the store. I can still taste the bleach from last night.

On the bright side, I've dropped five pounds in the past month going from sitting most of the time to walking the store-averaging 8-10 miles a day Give it another six months or so and I might be back to a reasonable weight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone here experienced with K&T circuits?


----------



## rad457

> Anyone here experienced with K&T circuits?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Only in regards to Electric fences!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Close, but unless something goes terribly wrong this should be a containment (shocking) exercise.


----------



## Lazyman

As in from a really *old *house wiring?

Edit: Thanks for the heads up on the missed word Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, I thought I knew my electricals pretty good. But I've never heard of a K & T circuit nor a Really House… :-/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, old house wiring.


----------



## theoldfart

So, day 14 of self exile.

Made cinnamon ice cream, lathe restore is at a stand still(need a few parts fabed), Sue's car dead had to jump.

Working on the table again as well as the Connecticut dressing table.

Will start to paint the Dorn mitre box.

God, I'm bored!


----------



## Mosquito

Day I don't remember what, 19 I think?

I'm doing fine, not really having any boredom issues, I've got plenty to work on in the shop (and I'm finally making some progress on some long-lost projects).

Wife might be put on furlough, so things'll get a little tighter around here if that happens. Not to mention what the heck is she going to do all day if she doesn't have to work? THAT might test things a little lol


----------



## TerryDowning

> Wife might be put on furlough, so things ll get a little tighter around here if that happens. Not to mention what the heck is she going to do all day if she doesn t have to work? THAT might test things a little lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I work from home on a regular daily basis so nothing new except…
This, defintiely this.
Althiough my wife is not furloghed yet and has plenty to do for now.

Definitely a test.


----------



## jmartel

Kid started walking with one of those walker toy things yesterday. I suspect she will be walking fully in a few weeks at this rate.










Been working on little house projects here and there when I can. Hopefully I can get some shop time this weekend?


----------



## rad457

Only change around here is that the Wife home, like every day! She wants to talk? and do things like go for walks? Sure glad I picked up couple of extra bottles of Scotch She actually came out to the Shop to see what I was doing?
Hope things return to normal soon!


----------



## KentInOttawa

Smitty - No specific knowledge relating to knob & tube wiring, but I have a reasonable understanding of the Canadian Electrical Code and electrics and electronics in general. What do you need help with?


----------



## Mosquito

lol yeah, Terry and Andre, it wasn't so bad when my wife was WORKING from home, because we were both set up in different rooms, so in that sense it wasn't much different than when we worked at our offices, except I see her for lunch and random breaks. We'll see what it's like if she ends up not working, but still stuck here


----------



## HokieKen

I spent the evening finishing up a retrofit of a Hovarter mechanism in my leg vise  That thing is sweet. I had to cover where the old screw was let into the chop so I laid in a diamond of Walnut. Then I turned handle from Oak and Walnut.


















But then the too was jealous so I gave here a good scraping and a nice oily rubdown. I know what she likes ;-)


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, the house I lived in tor 25 years before this one was well equipped with K&T wiring. It was interesting for sure. But it was reliable and I have always thought it was safer than the new stuff where shorts could happen much more easily. It became unsafe as more and more electrical gadgets were added without increasing wire size or adding circuits. It was efficient in the use of wire.

The main thing I learned was that you assume the wire you are looking at is hot, even if you can see it goes to ground in the the other room. Switches were often on the ground side of the load. Many switches in my current house are that way…silly electricians. Most K&T circuits were long and convoluted and it was not uncommon to see an entire house "protected" by two "penny" fuses rated 15 amps. They were referred to as penny fuses because when the fuse blew and you didn't have a spare, well, a penny under the screw in fuse did the trick, theoretically until you remembered to put in a proper fuse.

I might be able to help with specific issue.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

*HokieKen* I have the Hovarter mechanism waiting to be put into a leg vise. I've finally figured out how to do that on an adjustable height bench. That vise looks dope. I hope I can make one that works and is half that pretty.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, what are you looking to do? I've been ripping out knob and tube like crazy in this house.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny stunning work bud. Love it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bench of a bathroom renovator.










Dan, thx. I actually solved the problem after sleeping on it. Life is good!


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## bandit571

What to do with a few scraps…









Cut one strip for length, cut another into spacer blocks…









Add a thinner strip as a keeper, glue and a few clamps….

Windier than a Filibustering Senator Foghorn Leghorn outside…mid 50s and dry…

waiting on more glue to dry..









Panel for door #2


----------



## theoldfart

1 can of green spray paint + 1 vintage revolving mitre box + LOTS of free time = this!



















Now I need to be patient and let it cure before reassembly.


----------



## jmartel

Looks nice Kevin. Nice bench, Ken.

Not sure if anyone remembers the dovetail saw I started like 2-1/2 years ago (I forgot about it even) but I finished it up today. Curly Koa in picked up when we were in Hawaii 3 years ago.


----------



## duckmilk

That is beautiful Jsaw!

vintage revolving mitre box. 
To paraphrase something Smitty might say, what is this of which you speak?


----------



## theoldfart

JRake'nFleam, beautiful saw.

Duck, it is an unusual mitre box to say the least. Later versions could do compound mitre cuts. It was patented by Rufus Dorn from Los Angeles.


----------



## jmartel

Forgot to post this yesterday, but I also made a shallow bowl out of some walnut burl. Still need to flip it around and finish off the mortise, and will probably put some more finish on it. Just walnut oil for now.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## 489tad

JMart that bowl looks nice with the crazy grain.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang fine bowl! Did you do that on the outboard? Looks bigger than 12"


----------



## HokieKen

That is gorgeous Jburl.



> ...Looks bigger than 12"
> 
> - ToddJB


I bet you say that to all the boys.


----------



## jmartel

> Dang fine bowl! Did you do that on the outboard? Looks bigger than 12"
> 
> - ToddJB


Nope. It's probably 11" or so. I'm seriously thinking about getting a 1hp motor for it and doing some outboard turnings. If the blank is anything other than freshly cut and super wet, it bogs the motor way down at 10" or so.


----------



## terryR

Wow! That may the most amazing piece of Walnut I've ever seen. Nicely shaped, too.


----------



## HokieKen

I scored a load of Walnut and "Cherry" lumber off CL over the weekend. Retired contractor had it milled from work sites back in the 80's and said he just didn't do much woodworking since retiring and wouldn't ever use it. $175.









You'll note that Cherry is in quotes up there… Well, so far every "Cherry" board I've scrubbed with a plane so I could see the grain turned out to be Mahogany. There were a few sticks of Maple too. Some with a little curl.









All-in-all, I estimated about 225 bf of Walnut and 100 bf of Mahogany, Maple and a little Oak. There are some really nice wide Walnut boards. A couple of 12'ers that are 15+" wide and pretty danged straight and clear. And then there are a few that gave me a lil chub when I scrubbed em down to see the grain ;-)









I don't miss that $175 much at all…


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I don t miss that $175 much at all…
> 
> - HokieKen


I wouldn't either. Nice score.


----------



## jmartel

> Wow! That may the most amazing piece of Walnut I've ever seen. Nicely shaped, too.
> 
> - terryR


That was about half of the one turning block, and I've got a second. They weren't shaped quite right to get a deep bowl out of them, though. So I figured one wide platter from each and a smaller bowl from each will work.

Ken, that's a great score. I need another score like that of walnut. I'm getting low.


----------



## miketo

Up in the PNW I can only dream about finding a hardwood score like that. Well done, Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

It's not something that happens regularly for me either Mike. I'm usually excited if I find decent Walnut for <$3/bf. This is by far the cheapest I've ever found decent wood for


----------



## duckmilk

I was watching the Dallas news this morning and there was a story about a semi truck that turned over and the trailer caught on fire…loaded with toilet paper. Oops


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Channeled my inner Demo today. Me and the nephew and #2 son did some barn floor salvage. Here's nephew.










I'm guessing we pulled a 20'x25' section this morning. Cleaning it up for stack and storage tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

What kind of wood you got there Smitty? Oak or Chestnut?


----------



## jmartel

> What kind of wood you got there Smitty? Oak or Chestnut?
> 
> - HokieKen


One wood score isn't enough? Already jonesing for your next fix?


----------



## HokieKen

Only if it's American Chestnut Jmart ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

I'd drive there for chestnut! Maybe even help with the demo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Barn ain't that old. I'd call it loblolly pine.


----------



## HokieKen

All your's Kev!

)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Makes for a damn fine shop floor…


----------



## bandit571

Doors have been hung..









Was a busy day, today….


----------



## terryR

I need a wood score/fix; been a long time. Been nearly 7 months since I bought any rocks…










^Obsidian on Mango


----------



## bigblockyeti

I need to finish my shed and buy a sawmill but I'm worried about spending money right now given the current state of things. The shed alone will wipe out my slush fund and a sawmill is still a ways off. I have plenty of wood, just need more places to store it and a more effective way to mill it than a chainsaw and a big bandsaw.

Got a lot of little projects knocked out today but things are still getting added to the list faster than they can be completed, at least if I don't knock out interior projects too fast, they don't get added too fast. Kids are going crazy on spring break with no where to go. Wife tells me they're beating the crap out of each other upstairs, apparently asking "who's winning" wasn't the correct response?


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny and Smitty are moving more wood around than bhog looking at someone else's wife.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice knife Terry.
I would have thought with the state of this virus that you would have been working by now. I've heard that in some areas, they are asking for help from anyone who has any medical background.


----------



## rad457

> Kenny and Smitty are moving more wood around than bhog looking at someone else's wife.
> 
> - ToddJB


Had to re-read that line a few times, after I added an American accent I got it


----------



## chrisstef

Haha todd!

Killer score kenny!

Youre hired smitty!


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Andre, that was mostly for Stef and the others that have been around long enough to have had the privilege of getting accosted by a former lj'er named bhog.


----------



## theoldfart

I still have the H&H he sold me, good plane. Miss his particularly delicate way of expressing himself!


----------



## shampeon

Saw a pile of small logs from a nearby tree the city cut down near the bike trail, looked like walnut. So grabbed a few.

Removed the bark with my drawknife.









Then painted the ends with some primer. Today I used my simple small log bandsaw mill.









Free wood is good. Might stop by and pick up few more.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks great Ian, I need to make a large log bandsaw mill to mount on my Grizzly. Definitely go back and get more if you can.


----------



## HokieKen

People don't cut Walnuts around here very often. There's plenty of them but I don't think I've ever found any on the side of the road. Grab that stuff when you can get it!


----------



## dbray45

Been a long week.

Making drawers, I use 1/2" ply for the bottoms and maple for the sides. I bought a sheet of plywood and had them cut it into 3rds. Well, got a couple of drawers done over a few days and cut the last third to size.

Talk about a surprise - this piece had an active colony of dry wood termites in the plywood. A total waste of several days and wood - all of those drawers and plywood were removed and taken out to the trash bin and then out to the street. Spent the next couple of days thoroughly cleaning everything and inspecting everything.

The lumber yard that I bought the plywood was even less thrilled. They took ALL of the wood out of that building and went through the whole structure.


----------



## 489tad

Awesome knife Terry.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.

Duck, it's a long and unbelievable story….


----------



## terryR




----------



## theoldfart

This weeks ice cream will be Zabaglione Gelato. Haven't decided what sauce to make to go with it. Tough decision to make!


----------



## 489tad

Kevin I'm sure you'll concoct something tasty. 80-100% proof positive you will.

I need a haircut.


----------



## DLK

> I need a haircut.
> 
> - 489tad


Me too, LOL.


----------



## bandit571

What hair…..


----------



## Lazyman

Before this is over, I'm probably going to have to try giving myself a haircut. It's been a long time since I've had a buzz cut, which is likely what it will evolve to. I better order a clipper from the Zon now before the run on them gets out of hand.


----------



## HokieKen

Shave them heads boys. You'll never look back ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been cutting my hair and my boys' hair for a while, nothing new here but they still don't like it. I still have a mountain of brush to burn and we now have a state wide burn ban until further notice. All in the name of potentially inflammatory smoke. My nearest neighbor is 300 yards away. I think you can still burn for cooking so I'm getting ready to build a Guinness book sized "grill" so I can continue to burn through the mess. I couldn't burn last weekend due to wind and too dry conditions, now I can't burn because those I'm paying taxes too say I can't. I wonder how the SC Forestry Commission would react to me sending them a $25K PO for a 12" Vermeer chipper?


----------



## DanKrager

I have used this device for more years than I can remember, at least 30. I have cut my wife's hair for the last 50 years, by hand until we got the Flowbee. She still likes the result. The nice part is there is no hair to clean up and hair bits don't get down your back and itch. 
Yes, there's a bit of trimming, but nothing difficult. Blending or transition is easy with a bit of care. YMMV.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

I buzzed my own head for about 15 years, and finally decided to try growing it out last year. It got long enough to cover my eyes if it wasn't combed to the side before I got it cut. I might buzz it again soon though just to get it reasonable.


----------



## theoldfart

I put this video up yesterday. Dorn's revolving mitre box.


----------



## miketo

Been giving myself a clipper cut for a couple of decades now. No plastic depth thingies, just the metal. Works great, takes no time at all, and my wife thinks I'm sexier. Win-win!


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice video Kevin!


----------



## jmartel

> Been giving myself a clipper cut for a couple of decades now. No plastic depth thingies, just the metal. Works great, takes no time at all, and my wife thinks I m sexier. Win-win!
> 
> - Mike


I have a lumpy head, so full on bare clippers don't work out great.


----------



## rad457

I have so many scars on my head might wait until Halloween


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you Terry.

Remington, self administered, 1/8", nothing on top anyways!


----------



## shampeon

Pump or lever action Remington, Kevin?


----------



## HokieKen

Schick, self-administered, 1/8" less than Kev.









I grew it out for a few months last year and my wife liked it so I tried to stick with it. But OMG it made me miserable. Do you know how itchy hair is on your ears?! And how much sweat and water it retains so it can slowly drip it down your face, into your eyes? I'm debating some form of self-administered electrolysis to make sure the issue is never one for discussion again…


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, 110!


----------



## chrisstef

I got big ears and was traumatized as an 8(?) year old by a bad haircut. Ill go flesh yarmulke before shaving my head.

Crushin the yardwork here. Aint much else to do so ive gone full tilt out there. Ive trimmed every stitch of deadwood and dead leaves out of 2 big hydrangeas, hacked to the ground a couple of outta control pink flowering things, trimmed up a mini jap maple, cleaned up 2 hollys, removed a ton of vines and prickers and ive got 3/4 of the yard raked by hand.

Stay well fellas!


----------



## ToddJB

I've buzzed my head with down to a #2 with the same pair of clippers for 20 years now. Only twice have I let it get any more than a month or long and both times I went full fro - the Mrs, for some ungodly reason, likes it that way.

Stef, get that work in before it gets hot. I need to hedge something fierce, but I lent my hedger and chainsaw out to a buddy who's trying to clearcut a pretty sizable thicket. I'm guessing I've got a few weeks before I see that thing back.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah hop on down this way stef and straighten out this big ass Holly in my front yard. I hate cutting that thing back and cleaning out the crap underneath it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holly makes really nice lumber, just sayin.


----------



## Lazyman

If you ever need snow white wood, holly is what you want.

If I ever shaved my head, I would look (even more) like Charlie Brown. Not good. Besides, I don't like to shave my face so why would I add more real estate for regular clear cutting.


----------



## jmartel

Welp got the word today about salary reductions coming down for the whole company soon. Guess our vacation is going to be more of a camping trip to save some money.

Might be working my way through my stash of wood this summer too.


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop? Just got the power back on….bad Thunderstorms rolled through here….when the thunder is one LONG, contiuous roll for over a 1/2 an hour….same with the light show…just now letting up…..


----------



## TerryDowning

Salary Reduction here too. Starting next week it's 3 day weekends every week until the end of June. PTO will be getting a work out (depleted) to keep the income stable. At least I have the banked PTO, many do not. Scheduled trips for May and June likely won't happen anyways. Hoping we can salvage Yellowstone for July.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Terry. I'm not sure that we are going to be cutting down the work at all. That wasn't mentioned, which I'm not a fan of.

I think we are going to probably going to try and run up to one of the parks mid week randomly in the summer for vacation to grab an available campsite. Olympic, Rainier and North Cascades are all close. Certainly not booking anything right now.


----------



## TerryDowning

Colrado Camping is pretty much shut down.
State Parks camping is shut down until further notice, (They closed the schools for the rest of the school year sio I don't see state park camping openeing until June if at all.)
Forest Service (Many don't open until the end o may anyways)
Rocky Mountain National Park is closed for camping

There may be some private stuff open…


----------



## HokieKen

No reductions here but they've already said there will be no merit increases this year. I have a feeling incentive-comp bonuses are next. Then if it comes down to it, salary reductions. And I have no doubt that a decrease in pay will not coincide with a proportional decrease in workload…


----------



## TerryDowning

Company did payout bonuses as scheduled, Merit increases are "on hold".


----------



## jmartel

> Colrado Camping is pretty much shut down.
> State Parks camping is shut down until further notice, (They closed the schools for the rest of the school year sio I don t see state park camping openeing until June if at all.)
> Forest Service (Many don t open until the end o may anyways)
> Rocky Mountain National Park is closed for camping
> 
> There may be some private stuff open…
> 
> - TerryDowning


I'm anticipating stuff opening up here in another probably 2 months. WA is just past the peak and should be on our way back down over the next month.


----------



## Mosquito

No reduction on either front for me. We've lost some client business but only about 6% at this point. Had our quarterly meeting this week, and no mention of us hurting too much. Utilization is still pretty high.

Wife's company was 10% pay cut for everyone at minimum (more for Execs, apparently, though they didn't say what exactly)

But she's been furloughed starting this past Monday, so I'd much rather have that reduced salary than no salary. Pretty sure she's in heaven though. Hasn't gotten out of bed before 10am yet this week, and hasn't gotten around to getting out of PJs until maybe 1 in the afternoon at the earliest.

I don't understand how you can work for a living with a 9-5 job and not have a sleep schedule… I can't sleep in past 6:30 to save my life, unless I stay up WAY too late


----------



## rad457

Telling us here that Peak will hit in May? 
Here you have to reserve trailer sites 90 days in advance, slight shortage
Have a a couple booked for June just in case they do open otherwise will never get my Lakeside spots!
Typical Government planning, one of the favorite sites "Jasper National Park" was shut down for renovations last year and of course will not be ready this year even before this all this Corona crap started.


----------



## dbray45

Before I retired, I could not sleep past 5:30 on the weekdays. After about a year, I found I could sleep to 7:30 Woo Hoo!!

It takes practice.

There are few things that can screw up retirement, just so happens, this is one of them. Not good for anybody.


----------



## jmartel

> Telling us here that Peak will hit in May?
> Here you have to reserve trailer sites 90 days in advance, slight shortage
> Have a a couple booked for June just in case they do open otherwise will never get my Lakeside spots!
> Typical Government planning, one of the favorite sites "Jasper National Park" was shut down for renovations last year and of course will not be ready this year even before this all this Corona crap started.
> 
> - Andre


The trick is to take time off mid week-mid week. If you go to the parks in the morning-early afternoon mid week you can get drive up spots pretty easily. They start filling on friday's typically.

If you want to reserve something, it's usually 6 months prior here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A truckload of firewood to Pop's for next season yielded a couple pieces of walnut.










Don't know what to do with it, but had to pull it aside and at least give it some thought!


----------



## bandit571

I go to sleep when I feel like it, get back up when the Boss wants me for some chore….I don't really get out too much, anyway….so, this is just a case of Different Day, Same old stuff.. Retired life…took about 10 minutes to get used to it.

So far, even with all the thunderstorms last night, no creek is running through the Dungeon Shop….may do a bit of Cardio….cross cut a few 1×10s to build a plane til….


----------



## dbray45

My biggest problem was getting real sleep. I had been on-call 24-7 for every job I had since I was 18. Hard not to listen for phone.


----------



## miketo

My beautiful bride works for a Federal judge and they're crazy busy despite everyone working remotely. The "freak out" factor is causing attorneys to shotgun emails everywhere about everything and causing the system to clog like a bad toilet.

Me, I'm going outside to try removing an old lilac stump using only a shovel. Only up side is that it's in the shade until about 3 p.m. You never need a pickaxe, but when you need one you REALLY need one.


----------



## HokieKen

Weather is funky here today. Kinda brings apocolyptic thoughts to mind. I woke up to the sounds of hail hammering the crap out of the roof. Went to the bathroom and the hail sounds stopped but rain was still hitting the skylight. Brushed my teeth and by the time I opened the shades, sun was shining and birds were singing. Sunny for the drive in to work. Got up to get a cup of coffee and it was so dark out it looked like night time. Raining when I went to lunch, sunny and gorgeous when I got back. So far the sun is still hanging around so maybe it's made its mind up for the day


----------



## TerryDowning

so, it's spring


----------



## HokieKen

I think so Terry. The wife switches back and forth between AC and heat about every other day and I can't keep my truck clean or breath for all the pollen. So it seems like spring but the blue jays aren't pissing me off yet and the river hasn't left its banks yet so I can't be sure…


----------



## KentInOttawa

The last piece of ice in the yard melted last night.


----------



## Lazyman

It's in the low 90' here today but I think it is supposed to get back down into the 40's by early next week. If you don't like the weather, wait a minute.


----------



## theoldfart

I just saw job opportunity for geezers like me. Apparently New Jersey and Connecticut are having a problem sending out checks because their systems are in COBOL. Now that's a legacy issue. Back to FD's and SD's.


----------



## TerryDowning

I can even spell COBOL (barely)

Have to fire up that 20Mb Disc Pack (The size of a coffe table) for my Mini-Computer. You know the one that only takes up most (but not all) of a single room. Actually had room for a small desk as long as you wore a sweater.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, disc crashes on those things were usually spectacular events with noise and smoke!


----------



## DLK

I once was assigned to teach a COBAL programing class.

In COBAL subroutines are called paragraphs and are given a name say "SORT-DATA". To execute the paragraph with that name you would write: PREFORM SORT-DATA.

I had an english major who would write some interesting code:

PREFORM SHOT-GUN-WEDDING UNTIL BRIDE = GROOM.

PREFORM SWAN-LAKE UNTIL ROWBOAT = SHORE.

and so on.


----------



## TerryDowning

> Terry, disc crashes on those things were usually spectacular events with noise and smoke!
> 
> - theoldfart


Been there,
Done that

and for those of you that don't know (or forgot) this occurred before making silly t-shirts to commerate events.

so No t-shirts


----------



## DLK

Haircut problem is now solved:


----------



## bigblockyeti

Home schooling is going to kill someone in this house. I'm now locked in the can with a tablet and a perfect margarita on the rocks and since it's my third and likely over 80 proof I'm not sure I can stand up, fortunately I don't need to any time soon.


----------



## shampeon

lol Yeti. Sounds like someone just found out, like us, school ain't comin' back. Keep your powder dry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

They haven't official said that yet, kids are home until May as of now but I suspect they'll be headed back to school proper in August.


----------



## jmartel

Ours are cancelled the rest of the year. They even took down the 20mph school zone signs already which normally comes down in June.


----------



## HokieKen

They already cancelled school here for the year too. They just put flashing lights on the school zone lights here Jmart. Lights flash at the beginning and end of the school day and during the summer/weekends and rest of the day, the lights are off and the regular speed limit is observed. Seems like a lot of labor involved in taking down and putting up those signs every year?


----------



## jmartel

There's 2 signs at each school, so they just unscrew them from the pole. Maybe 2 hours to do all of them for one person including driving time?


----------



## HokieKen

Ah. Must be a lot less schools than there are here


----------



## miketo

Yeti, you know if you kept the receipt you can take the kids back, right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I now have a clear path to the shop from my home driveway. Mud on the shoes has been a drag!










Set each of them into the erff so I can mow right over them without issue.


----------



## rad457

My grass still sleeping,(frozen) made sure all paths to shop were concrete, just have more snow to shovel


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, you know if you kept the receipt you can take the kids back, right?
> 
> - Mike


I'd be ok with a partial refund at this point.


----------



## TerryDowning

> Yeti, you know if you kept the receipt you can take the kids back, right?
> 
> - Mike
> 
> I d be ok with a partial refund at this point.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


receipt singuar?

I don't recall any single receipt where kid(s) were concerned. I do recall many thousands though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks good Andre. Frozen? About to cut grass for the third time here.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm one ahead of ya Smitty. Cut it for the third time last weekend and it's gonna need #4 this weekend.


----------



## TerryDowning

1st trim on back yard yesterday (Mostly to make sure the mower is functional) will grow faster once the sprinkelrs are de-winterized. Expecting snow Sunday and below freezing temps for lows next week so not sprinlers yet.


----------



## theoldfart

Been doing lawn/garden/yard work for the last six weeks or so! Between rain storms of course.

Indoor activities


----------



## jmartel

My grass is probably 6" in spots. Cut it 2 weeks ago. Gotta get out again this weekend and do it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cut my lawn and the grass up the road at my property yesterday, it was good to put on some AC/DC, Metallica, Jethro Tull, Deep Purple, Wax Fang & King Missile then let the motor hum away as I puttered around for a few hours. Getting covered in fresh cut grass was badly needed after being cooped up way too long. I've been so bored I installed a USB charge port on my lawn tractor so my music never has to end. Next project is a bit off the wall. I have my huge 15" Cerwin Vega speakers from a long long time ago and they're still in perfect shape but sadly they don't fit into my wife's decor and she's promised me that under no circumstances will they ever. They're also taking up a ton of room in a spare closet so I'm thinking of making a couple rectangular framed end tables with a simple round top to drape whatever tasteful fabric over that she approves of. The frames will be sized to accommodate one speaker box containing the rather heavy speaker. I don't need them operational, I just need to free up room in that closet.

Is creating rough framed furniture just to store relics of my youth gone by insane or or just a little off?


----------



## shampeon

Hell yeah, King Missile. Take stuff from work!


----------



## theoldfart

Anyone hear of Dragon rasps? I bought one from Dave Parkis over at WoodNet.

The left one is the Dragon, corse, single radius. The right is an Ariou fine.










Dragon left, Ariou right.










I am impressed with how it works. They are both hand stitched and similar price points.


----------



## jmartel

I had heard of them, but never used them before. For the most part I use Iwasaki files, a shinto rasp, and then I have the gramercy sawmaker rasp.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe look into a Vixen line of rasps….


----------



## dbray45

Been wanting this for years - still going to have the old one fixed - but for now, this will do


----------



## theoldfart

Looks pretty, tried it out yet?


----------



## dbray45

Yep, Nice fine cut but still aggressive. It is a different angle than my old Sheffield. This is actually more comfortable


----------



## HokieKen

Never heard of Dragon Kev but I'm always on the lookout for nice rasps that I can afford. Can I afford one a dem? For comparison, I can't afford Logier ;-)


----------



## bandit571

There be one of these, in the file drawer….VIXEN stamped on it….has a bunch of smiles…like this: )))))))))))) for teeth.


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, around a hundred bucks! Not cheap. I got a good deal, that's why I have it.


----------



## terryR

I have had a Dragon rasp for over a decade, and it's still sharp! One side is coarse; one side is fine. Loves it…


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like Stew Mac has the Dragon hand stitch rasps. They range in price from about $65 for the small to $92 for the large sizes.


----------



## HokieKen

That's getting down around my price range  I had a gift card for Woodcraft at Christmas so I grabbed a Corradi sculptor's rasp. I also have another small Corradi. That's the extent of my decent rasps. I need to up my arsenal in that department.


----------



## rad457

https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/files-and-rasps/files/100442-milled-tooth-cabinet-file

this is my favorite and most used wood file, find most of my rasps all from Lee Valley are way to aggressive and require a soft touch which for me is very difficult


----------



## bigblockyeti

At mom and dads this weekend and another cherry has to go and I'm already trying to figure out what size lumber to mill it into.


----------



## jmartel

Put the walnut bowl back on the lathe today. Wanted it a bit thinner and to change up the shape a bit. Now it's finished.


----------



## BurlyBob

Stunning grain there.


----------



## duckmilk

That is a stunning bowl.

Is that poison oak or ivy climbing up those trees Yeti?


----------



## bandit571

Around here…that would be Sumac….DAMHIKT….


----------



## HokieKen

Would be Poison Ivy or VA Creeper around here. And it's damn near impossible to tell em apart. They do love Cherry for some reason though.

Go 8/4 Yeti. That's thick boards if you need em but can be resawed to get two usable 3/4 boards too. Unless I know I need 4/4 for a particular project, I tend to err on the side of beefy.


----------



## jmartel

Yeti, any chance you are willing to sell me a large flat rate sized box chunk o' cherry? That's my parents favorite wood so I tend to make them stuff out of that whenever possible.


----------



## bandit571

It's getting there…


----------



## Lazyman

Poison Ivy leaves look a lot like box elder leaves (yeah that helps) with 3 leaflets. Virginia creeper looks sort of like marijuana and has 5 leaflets. Poison ivy vine grows with thousands of tendrils that look sort of like a millipede Almost every inch of the vine has dozens of hair-like tendrils. If the PI is not growing up a tree, it usually does not have the tendrils (and may be poison oak). Virginia creeper usually just has one pair of long curly tendrils every few inches that grab on to the tree.

The best way to tell is if you develop a rash, it was poison ivy and not Virginia creeper.


----------



## jmartel

Best way to tell if it's a Virginia Creeper is to check if they post on a woodworking forum and tries to hide it's identity with a mask and a cape.


----------



## ToddJB

> Best way to tell if it s a Virginia Creeper is to check if they post on a woodworking forum and tries to hide it s identity with a mask and a cape.
> 
> - jmartel


lol


----------



## HokieKen

Bazinga #jburn ;-)

Got a new coffee mug yesterday:


----------



## chrisstef

Happy Easter gang. Im late on the Passover but happy Passover too.

Skipping the ham for a rack of baby backs today.

Fwiw - dont make the corn muffin recipe on the back of the corn meal package. Stick to the jiffy mix.


----------



## 489tad

Yes, Happy Easter. 
Virginia Creeper…. awesome!
About 5 weeks ago my sons friend said she would sew the cushion covers for my Morris chair. I started to wonder what is taking her so long. She texted and apologized for not being done. She's been making masks for hospitals and other front line hero's. Another example of a decent person. Carry on Fellas.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Easter all.

It's hard to believe that it was just March 8 that we reset our clocks and watches from standard time to spring forward into the twilight zone.


----------



## chrisstef

Its been a looong month boy

Good on that gal Dan.

Buddy of mine is just gettin into woodworking and wants to try his hand at the lathe. Hes in the florida keys so lumber's a but tough to come by. If anyones got shorts they might wanna box up and ship he may be interested. I wouldnt imagine claro and burls would be in his wheelhouse just yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Nathan just rewrote lyrics to old town road "riding down rodeo in my mozzarella sports bra". Im so fuqd. Lol.


----------



## HokieKen

That dude's a genius stef. Ya get a cheese snack and when your done.., BAM… boobies!


----------



## chrisstef

I started warming up sauce and bout to cut up a loaf of bread. Daddy hungry!


----------



## HokieKen

Tell ya boy I can hook him up with some turnin' stock if he can take a big chunk and cut it down to smaller chunks. I got some Maple and some Pear that are both good for gettin ya feet wet.


----------



## Lazyman

Tell your buddy to keep his eyes open for tree trimmings, especially after storms. You can turn something from a branch as small as about 1", depending upon the type of tree. He probably won't have as much to choose from as most other placed but he might get lucky. Also tell him to make friends with any nearby custom cabinet shops and even floor companies. They might let him rummage through their trash wood piles looking for treasures.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, I got plenty of maple and Locust. Is he wanting to do bowls or spindle work?


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of Pear. On my way to work this morning and somebody dropped a Bradford over the weekend. Somebody beat me to most of the big stuff. But they left a couple that I'm guessing they just couldn't lift. One of them was too long for me to pick up but I wrestled this one into the truck.









Might rig something to help me hoist the big one up this evening and ride back by there. This one is about 20" diameter and probably about the same long


----------



## chrisstef

Ill let my guy know. Thanks fellas. Im assuming just spindle work to start. Hes pretty green and im sure he Hasnt bought a chuck for bowls.


----------



## CL810

Kenny, have you worked with Bradford before? I lost one two years ago and let it dry for a year. Hard on chisels is all I can say.


----------



## Lazyman

I love Bradford pear. Fortunately, the tree is widely planted around here and is sort of junk because it frequently loses big branches in storms and keeps me in a constant supply. It is a great wood to turn green and a great wood for beginners, IMO. Even dry, it finishes nicely. It keeps it bark well for live edges but the coolest thing is that the bark actually turns and polishes well too, which can create some really interesting effects. Checkout the bark patterns on these bowls. Make sure you zoom to get a close look:


----------



## Lazyman

double post


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, have you worked with Bradford before? I lost one two years ago and let it dry for a year. Hard on chisels is all I can say.
> 
> - CL810


I have worked with it quite a bit Andy and I gotta say, the stuff turns like butter for me. It's probably my favorite wood to turn as far as being cooperative. I've also used it some in non-turning projects and it's great for carving and works very well with both power and hand tools. I wonder if yours just had an unusually high amount of silica or something?


----------



## CL810

No turning for me. Did some kumiko pieces with it and it dulled the chisel very quickly.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahh, that kind of chisel. I can't say if I've ever used chisels on it. It is pretty friendly with carving knives and turning tools though. Kumiko intrigues me. I may have to find a project that needs some.


----------



## Lazyman

When dry, BP is like an extra hard cherry or other fruit wood. Kumiko is typically done with softer wood from what I have seen. Kumiko is also on my "I want to try" that list.


----------



## CL810

Basswood is definitely the way to go. But the Bradford Pear did cut very clean. No tear out, just hard as hell.


----------



## HokieKen

Beautiful work Andy


----------



## shampeon

That's fantastic.


----------



## theoldfart

Drilling today










Compass plane/turning saw events tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful work Andy. What is the door for?

I love your tools Kevin. Really.


----------



## CL810

Duck, I made a wall cabinet per Mike Pekovich's plan in his book, The Why and How of Woodworking.










The kumiko panel in this picture is made with pine while the earlier pic was basswood.


----------



## Lazyman

I wish you had not shown your kumiko panels. I can tell its going to cost me some money finding a good book or two and some tools.


----------



## bandit571

Was one of those days….









One drawer done…second one sitting in the clamps….might get the third one tomorrow…


----------



## shampeon

From what I can tell, one of the draws of kumiko is that you don't need any real specialized equipment, you just need to make some accurate jigs (most can be done out of scrap), maybe a table saw sled, and use a chisel or small plane. But I've never done it.


----------



## CL810

The jigs are easy to make. Pekovich's website.


----------



## rad457

> I wish you had not shown your kumiko panels. I can tell its going to cost me some money finding a good book or two and some tools.
> 
> - Lazyman


Made the jigs in an afternoon from some QSWO cutoffs, table saw to rip some basswood strips and a sharp chisel! 
Secret is fine shavings to sneak up to desired lengths and a lot of patience Guess reading and following the instructions in his book help?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not always a fan of the pieces Pekovich builds but I really like the way he "dumbs down" a lot of the more complex issues of good design and how he makes high-end features like kumiko panels accessible for average craftsmen.


----------



## jmartel

Was able to sneak out to the shop last night after the kid went to bed. I think I'll finally get some reliable shop time again now, just can't run the planer or table saw that late. It was only like an hour and a half, but better than nothing.

Got some new legs milled up and 2/3rds of the mortises are cut on them to replace the ones I effed up before. Should have the legs done tonight, and then it's on to making bent arms.


----------



## 489tad

Andy that cabinet is very nice! Thanks for link.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now that's a grinder table!




























Salvaged from a craftsman combo sander!


----------



## theoldfart

I'm impressed.


----------



## HokieKen

Now you have to get a bigger wheel Smitty, that just looks ridiculous ;-)


----------



## TerryDowning

Talk a bout a blend of old and new. wow.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Now you have to get a bigger wheel Smitty, that just looks ridiculous ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It does look pretty weird, but if it's usable, that's all I care about. I do wish that table was about half the size, yes.



> Talk about a blend of old and new. wow.
> 
> - TerryDowning


Very rube goldberg terry, I know.


----------



## theoldfart

Finally getting around to making the mate to a table I made a few years ago.










Cherry, the white pine is for keeping things aligned while doing the joinery.

Duck, here's a couple more less than common tools for you.









An ECE frame saw to cut away the waste then a Stanley 113 compass plane to finish the job


----------



## shampeon

Kevin: very nice, and I love the ad hoc tail vise.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin has all the cool tools.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, this setup makes using the turning saw easier. I do have a Sheldon QR vise as the tail vise.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I was never the cool kid so now I'll take it!


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be damned. I don't think I've ever seen a compass plane actually used to make something. You're obviously going against the grain for half of that stroke Kev. How does the plane handle it? Dammit. Now I kinda want one…


----------



## Brit

Very cool Kev! Like Kenny, I kind of want one now. I guess you could achieve the same effect with a bevel-down drawknife, followed by a large spokeshave though or even a large gouge. Nice to have options. They all lead to Rome (if it isn't still in lockdown. LOL.)


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have a round-bottom spokeshave Andy. And if I did it with a drawknife, it would look like a beaver gnawed it out. In all seriousness, I would have spent the bulk of an afternoon making a jig to hold the leg at the proper angle and a template to make the cut on the router table. For a single table, I'm guessing a compass plane would have been the more expedient route…


----------



## terryR

Awesome work, Kevin and Andy! Makes me wanna make shavings


----------



## CL810

Thanks Gents.

Hah! No wonder I like him - I need things dumbed down!!



> ....... I really like the way he "dumbs down" a lot of the more complex issues …........accessible for average craftsmen.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Brit

I don't have a router table Kenny. ) Just sayin'.


----------



## Brit

I guess you could also wrap some coarse sandpaper around a rolling pin and go to town on it too. LOL.


----------



## Brit

...or just ship it to Kev to work his magic.


----------



## HokieKen

That last option sounds the easiest to me Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

For a modest fee ….....:


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, I can get about 2/3's the before getting tear out. Thought about drawkinves and spokeshaves , this seemed to be the easier route.


----------



## DanKrager

It's fairly easy to turn the stick around and continue downhill with the compass plane. There is no need to struggle with against the grain planing. I have both the 113 and the #20 compass planes and they each have their advantages. On osage orange beach chair parts, I used both side by side and there were noticeable differences on the same piece. The 113 seemed to have better support for the blade and it cut smoothly downhill and uphill without chatter or tearout. I was surprised. The #20 holds it settings better and there isn't the worry of snapping off the handle in a sudden stop. But it doesn't seem to have the reliable cutting action in difficult woods and would tear out upgrain. One could tune the blade for such, but I sharpened and honed them both the same for comparison.

Nice setup for a nice piece, Kevin.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I've heard that the 20 is the preferred plane but I've not had trouble with the adjustments moving. The only issue I have is the web between my thumb and first finger gets abused after planing for a while, going to put an edge of some sort on the cutter side.


----------



## DanKrager

I was fascinated this morning with testing hand drill operations. This is my shop log that's been on the wish list for a very long time. After many design iterations, I settled on this arrangement as the most solid yet versatile. What I learned is that a well fettled auger with a big enough lever is far easier than a well sharpened Forstner with an electric turner! The brace and bit made that osage orange feel like warm butter. The other hole wasn't as clean and took me three rest periods. The charge in that drill did not diminish noticeably (it has an indicator) in the 20 min session. The brace was one shot and took about 7 min.





































This is one of the goals










DanK


----------



## HokieKen

I've never heard of a "shop log" before Dan but dammit, now I need one! Care to tell me what I'll be doing with it once I acquire it?


----------



## theoldfart

^ use it?


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, that brace looks bigger than 14", correct?


----------



## HokieKen

> ^ use it?
> 
> - theoldfart


Doubtful. I was kinda trying to decide between snacking and napping.


----------



## HokieKen

After looking at Dan's last picture, I'm getting a better idea of what it's really intended for though. I like it


----------



## bandit571

Drawers are done..getting a start on the 2 doors…









Dry fit, need to cut the plexiglass panel to size, then glue it up…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I feel like I need a shop log too, do they all need two glory holes or is one enough? Different sizes maybe (don't really want to share with anyone, given the pandemic we're in)?


----------



## rad457

I had a Shop Log years ago, hard cover note book which I kept notes on project builds, now where did I put it?


----------



## DanKrager

This holds better than I really expected. It does loosen a tad under severe vibration. I think that can be fixed with a compressible hard rubber boot on the presser. The lower deck is used for bowl work mostly, but I can see other uses. The upper deck is for hatchet work on spoon blanks, handles and such. Did I mention it is massive? Had to use the hydraulic table to put it on the saw bench.

Yes, *TOF* that's more than a 14", 16" or 18". It has a 22" swing. Now, I know you're gonna want one, but this is the only one in the world I think. It's a very nicely modified Stanley whimble brace. Part of the trick for the extra large pilot in this hard wood is to drill a 7/32" hole first. The pilot is a strong 5/16" dia at the base but I was still afraid of twisting it off. BTW, the brace and bit did the other two holes in short order too.

Alternative methods. This dried soft maple is hard as a rock, near petrified. It's giving the pneumatic stone hammer a very hard time, and the adze barely touches it. I've driven that 9 sweep into a piece of white oak cross grain all the way in just to see it happen. Had to split it out. Unbelievable force there. It's an accessory that came with a hammer drill I bought years ago with a (wait for it….) osage orange adapter for the pneumatic. Both cutters are very good steel, holding a razor edge under extreme pressure!



















DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, that brace has to be a bit killer! I get why you recommend the pilot hole.


----------



## Lazyman

Arbortech ball gouge. I bought one when they were on sale a couple of months ago. I haven't used it much but it seems to work pretty well so far.


----------



## DanKrager

*Lazyman*, I've lusted over those, but I'm headed towards unplugged in shop streamlining, so I've walked past it so far.

I'm gonna try to increase the mass of the adz by securing (think duct tape) a 3# hammer to it to see what effect that has. I know my arms will feel it more than they do now!

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the additional info Dan. And geeze, you must really need a Maple bowl BAD! ;-)


----------



## Brit

Nice bowl horse Dan! Looking forward to seeing the finished bowl. You will certainly have earned it.


----------



## Brit

Just eaten half of a sharing bag of Maltezers and now I feel sick, probably because I'm not sharing. LOL.

I finished my first carving project using big boys carving tools last week, but I can't show you that yet as it is a present for someone and I don't want to spoil the surprise. Chris Pye himself phoned me this morning and is going to send me one of his excellent books FOC. Such a nice man!

I can show you this project though that I'm working on in the evenings this week. Hope to have it finished on Sunday. BTW, if you're wondering what the 'A' is for in one corner of the black arkansas stone, it is because the stone is slightly wider at one end than the other, so I wanted to make sure I always put the stone back in the same orientation. There is a corresponding mark on the base which you probably can't see. Still need to rout the mortise deeper for the end grain blocks I like to have at either end of the stone and rout the mortise in the lid to fit nicely over the blocks and the stone. Made from quartersawn sapele and beech offcuts.


----------



## DLK

Andy, it may not be needed here but I recall that Bill Carter uses something like window putty to level an irregular stone. (It had a different name in the U.K. ). Hence you could make the mortise uniform in depth and use the putty to level the stone.

I do like the box, it is very nice.


----------



## theoldfart

Great shape on the lid Andy.

When you have a moment, I don't think I've seen the inside of your shop since you finished it. A pic or two please.


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Andy. I like the flow of the curves in the lid and the details in the base


----------



## Lazyman

Nice stone box. Not sure I would want to mess it up with sharpening swarf.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, Andy, that stone box is gorgeous. But a worthy stone is a good thing to protect.

DanK


----------



## Brit

Don - Bill used putty under one of his natural stones that had an irregular shape to it to seat it which was a good idea except he used too much of it and ended up in a bit of a mess if I recall. My depth of my stone is fine, it is just that the width is about 1mm wider at one end than the other. Not problem because I just made the mortise to fit. I just have to ensure the stone goes back the same way while I'm taking it in and out. Once I've finished the holder, the stone will stay there because unlike India stones, black arkansas stones don't wear down.

Kev - Fnished it! I wish I had finished it. I still have to make all the tool holders to go on the French cleats I put up a few years back. I am surrounded by plastic crates will my tools in them, I can never find what I want and it is driving me crazy. Now I have the time, I can't get any wood due to the lockdown. I'm determined that I'm going to have one wall finished by the end of this year at least.

Ken - Thanks. Didn't have much of a plan before I started it really. The sapele wasn' quite wide enough, so that's wide I sandwiched some beech in there. The handle is all part of the same bit of beech which I just shaped in situ with a gouge.

Nathan - Thanks. You don't really get any swarf from a polishing stone. I will varnish it though, so it is a wipable finish.

Dan - Ain't that the truth.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, you could "salvage" a few boards from the house, just sayin'! ;-)


----------



## DLK

Andy-thanks. I misunderstood the problem. I think not uniform width is often solved with shims. At lease I have a commercial box that was fixed that way. Instead of varnish I have been using a couple of coats of shellac. Your project reminds me that I have that wa********************a oil stone to make a new box for.


----------



## miketo

Dan, a 22" swing is a monster! You could probably drill through a diamond with that.

And while I understand the context, the term "bowl horse" just sounds funny, like two nouns randomly thrown together. Book turtle, anyone?


----------



## HokieKen

> Dan, a 22" swing is a monster! You could probably drill through a diamond with that.
> 
> And while I understand the context, the term "bowl horse" just sounds funny, like two nouns randomly thrown together. Book turtle, anyone?
> 
> - Mike


Ask and ye shall recieve.


----------



## jmartel

Trying to convince the wife that a Festool Domino is a good use of stimulus funds. Told her it's a compromise because I didn't want to use the whole thing on a sawstop. Not sure she feels the same way.


----------



## bandit571

"It don't mean a thing….if it ain't got that swing.." 









Sch….wing. And the second door is sitting in the clamps..









Waiting on glue to dry….


----------



## Brit

Looks great Bandit. I bet that weighs a bit fully loaded.


----------



## bandit571

Why I chose Pine to build it…..would hate to see what Ash, or Oak would weigh in at….


----------



## theoldfart

Ian(Shampeon), this is the Sheldon end vise I mentioned.


----------



## shampeon

I really like that detail on the chop. And you know I love the combo of cherry and oak.

I truly meant that it was a smart hack to use holdfasts on a bar clamp as a makeshift off table carriage vise. Akin to how Paul Sellers clamps his aluminum bar clamp into his face vise.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Ian and I did appreciate your comment on the vise hack. It was the only practical way to use the turning saw.


----------



## jmartel

The morris chair is now 3D.



















Like 2 of the joints are a bit loose, so I gotta put some veneer on to refit it, but it's just about ready for the bent arms. Need to make a form and find a lot more short clamps.

Bent arms, back assembly, cushion subframe, and then finishing. Gotta get my mom on making the cushions now as well since I don't have a sewing machine.


----------



## Brit

Looking good JSloppymortise. Only kidding.


----------



## miketo

HokieKen, I like the cut of your jib. This could be the start of a beautiful friendship. 

JMorris, that's a beautiful Morris/ G&G - style chair. That's going to be a family heirloom for sure.

Also, tell your wife that I give you permission to spend the stimulus on the Domino. Us woodworkers gotta stick together!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Little work on my shed in the past few weeks due primarily to a stay at home mandate and not wanting to pay strangers to come here for concrete flatwork. I've been doing math and from stud to stud, I'll have 330 sqft. & adding a mezzanine will give me a total of 453 sqft. My last shop had 413 sqft. and I was able to spread out reasonably well and could have done better by not hoarding and employing better organizational management. Under the 123sqft. mezzanine the bottom of the joists will be 6'4" or 6'5" (I'm 6'2") and I'll have to duck to avoid the ceiling joists above so it'll be relegated to primarily just storage. The big hurdle to considering this as my shop instead of planned shed duty would be wiring it. Not that it would be expensive, just time consuming. Then I'd have to address insulation and humidity control. I'm still planning so that it can be a shop down the road but for the time being just getting the structure built is proving difficult enough in these strange times.
Doesn't look much different than my last posted picture but this was another ~4 hours of measuring and moving dirt around yesterday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ a thing of beauty, right there. If you don't agree, you just don't understand.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree with smitty. Tidy site work makes me all warm in the pants.

Bought an xbox one for nathan and i. What the hell happened since i last played video games. 2 hour updates are such a buzzkill.


----------



## bandit571

> Little work on my shed in the past few weeks due primarily to a stay at home mandate and not wanting to pay strangers to come here for concrete flatwork. I ve been doing math and from stud to stud, I ll have 330 sqft. & adding a mezzanine will give me a total of 453 sqft. My last shop had 413 sqft. and I was able to spread out reasonably well and could have done better by not hoarding and employing better organizational management. Under the 123sqft. mezzanine the bottom of the joists will be 6 4" or 6 5" (I m 6 2") and I ll have to duck to avoid the ceiling joists above so it ll be relegated to primarily just storage. The big hurdle to considering this as my shop instead of planned shed duty would be wiring it. Not that it would be expensive, just time consuming. Then I d have to address insulation and humidity control. I m still planning so that it can be a shop down the road but for the time being just getting the structure built is proving difficult enough in these strange times.
> Doesn t look much different than my last posted picture but this was another ~4 hours of measuring and moving dirt around yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


BTDT….and pour the concrete, too. Was my "Day Job" for quite a few years.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thought about doing the flatwork myself but concrete waits for no one and if I were to mess it up, I'd get to pay for it three times. I will be driving the concrete buggy from the truck at the road 220' to the forms, then let the pros do what they do. Sort of wanted to get it knocked out today but even if everything was prepped, it rained pretty good last night and I would have had a vapor barrier working as a pool liner this morning.


----------



## miketo

That's some beautiful site prep right there. Nice work, Yeti! And I hope you find some concrete pros who are as conscientious as you are when it comes to the forms and the pour.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm doing the forms, just need them to make it look pretty and smooth.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Yeti.

Stef, we did the Switch for Jack for Christmas. I couldn't be happier with it. I have also fallen back in love with Zelda. Truly amazing how far games have come since I was a teen.


----------



## rad457

Appears ya all pour concrete a little differently down there, I usually have forms to contain the Cement
When I was ready to pour the pad for my shop, the guy who we had hired to do the Stamped patio 
made me an offer I couldn't refuse, funny part was the following day he sent his son back with a concrete saw
to cut the relief lines until I pointed to the PEX line's sticking out in the corner for the infloor heating.
Following year they came back and did the driveway to the shop


----------



## Mosquito

That looks exciting Yeti. I haven't done any woodworking lately, just computer stuff, but it keeps me busy


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Appears ya all pour concrete a little differently down there, I usually have forms to contain the Cement
> When I was ready to pour the pad for my shop, the guy who we had hired to do the Stamped patio
> made me an offer I couldn t refuse, funny part was the following day he sent his son back with a concrete saw
> to cut the relief lines until I pointed to the PEX line s sticking out in the corner for the infloor heating.
> Following year they came back and did the driveway to the shop
> 
> - Andre


Don't worry, there will be forms, I just like to make the dirt look nice. I just don't want to leave the forms in the weather for more than a few days. It'll get a 2" lift of #57 crushed granite with a proper vapor barrier on top followed by steel mesh before the truck shows up.


----------



## bandit571

Have tarps ready….for after the finishing is done….just in case of rain…


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a lil before and after of my weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Dressed up and took the barbie power wheel for a rip To pick up corona ken for a lil quarantine n chill?


----------



## HokieKen

If I squeezed my big ass into Barbie's jeep, I'd be lucky to fit a bottle of Corona in there with me ;-) Wouldn't try anyway, don't like Corona - viruses or beer.


----------



## Brit

Vast improvement. Was it just you doing that Kenny or did you get Barbie's Ken to help you with it? Was it like:

Can you pass that box of screws please Ken?
There you go Ken.
Thanks Ken. Are you finished with the screwdriver Ken?
There you go Ken.

I'm actually laughing out loud while I'm writing this stupidity. )


----------



## theoldfart

Was ken wearing crocs whilst riding in said pink porsche?


----------



## HokieKen

That is funny Andy - a screwdriver?? Like I'm gonna drive 250 three inch screws with a screwdriver! BAHAHAHAHAHA

(And don't worry, I laughed out loud when I read it too ;-) Mostly because I was picturing Ken from Toy Story 3 trying on clothes )


----------



## HokieKen

That's obviously a jeep Kev. And no, too many nails sticking up for crocs. I had safety boots on. Crocs were inside safe and sound waiting for more gentle shop work ;-) Funny thing, I did drop a 2×6 on my foot and was mighty glad I had the steel toes. First time I think they've ever been of any real use!


----------



## rad457

> Was ken wearing crocs whilst riding in said pink porsche?
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey! I started to wear Croc's in the shop, "Plantar Fasciitis" but my Porsche is a F150 (not Pink)

Big Thanks to Andy, watched your Saw sharpening Video and actually built a vise like yours, bought saw files from L.V. and that Veritas file holder, 1st. saw did cut better, 2nd one much better! figure 20 or 30 more I'll have it figured out


----------



## Brit

Good for you Andre! It won't take 20 or 30 though. After about 5 or 6 saws, you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about. Glad that old video is still helping people.


----------



## jmartel

Helped me as well, Andy. Thanks for the videos.

Spent yesterday converting half the shop lights to LED. Old hardwired fluorescent lights were only half working, and the ones that did work were dim.



















Kenny, you should swap a car battery into the powerwheels and get that thing going 30mph.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, confession time. One pair of Crocs in the shop(keeps me from tracking dust/shavings into the house) and a second pair by the door for yard work(same reason, keeps the crud outside).

Really being careful not to drop that chisel, I suspect the Crocs don't have steel toes!


----------



## HokieKen

I only wear them in the shop Kev. I refuse to wear them in public but damn they're comfy! I did get camo ones just to be sure my masculinity remains in tact. I do have a pink jeep after all…


----------



## HokieKen

I need to convert my fluorescents to LED too Jelectric. It's just hard to find the motivation to spend what little shop time I get doing it. Where is all this "quarantine time" I hear everybody talking about? :-/


----------



## rad457

> Ok, confession time. One pair of Crocs in the shop(keeps me from tracking dust/shavings into the house) and a second pair by the door for yard work(same reason, keeps the crud outside).
> 
> Really being careful not to drop that chisel, I suspect the Crocs don t have steel toes!
> 
> - theoldfart


I have the lined ones ( Alberta Winter ) had to put Duct tape over the top to keep wood chips out and snow?


----------



## Brit

I'm disowning all of you.


----------



## bandit571

State of the Shop?









Where all the Mischief is conducted…and









Now opened for "business"....like building a new saw til…..


----------



## jmartel

> I need to convert my fluorescents to LED too Jelectric. It s just hard to find the motivation to spend what little shop time I get doing it. Where is all this "quarantine time" I hear everybody talking about? :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


I finally got tired of having like 3/6 lights not work at all, otherwise I would have worked on the chair. The only reason I'm getting any time at all is because I've started going out after the kid goes to bed. Once I finish my chair I'm going to spend a lot of time working on the shop before the next project. Certainly needs it.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m disowning all of you.
> 
> - Brit


Really? Crocs are what finally pushed you over the edge? There are so many other reasons! But, come on over to the dark side. Once you go Crocks, you'll never wear socks!



> I need to convert my fluorescents to LED too Jelectric. It s just hard to find the motivation to spend what little shop time I get doing it. Where is all this "quarantine time" I hear everybody talking about? :-/
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I finally got tired of having like 3/6 lights not work at all, otherwise I would have worked on the chair. The only reason I m getting any time at all is because I ve started going out after the kid goes to bed. Once I finish my chair I m going to spend a lot of time working on the shop before the next project. Certainly needs it.
> 
> - jmartel


Maybe if half of mine quite working I'd find the motivation…


----------



## Mosquito

For me, the switch from florescent to LED was an easy decision, because only 2 of the ballasts worked well, and only 3 bulbs were functional lol

That and I had to take them down to put the ceiling up anyway, and I re-wired all of it while I was at it, so yeah, I guess I was made to be motivated to at least remove them lol

The lights I went with can be chained with either straight connectors (for end to end), or with various links of inter-connect cables (I think I saw 1', 2', 3', and 6' lengths available). I had put 4 switched outlets in the front of the shop ceiling, and used that for 5×4' lights all connected front to back. I've been quite pleased, and it was really easy to install, it's just clips that screw in to the ceiling. Shot a laser line, and went down the line.

Also, I agree on the quarantine time… I haven't found any "extra" shop time yet… plenty of extra work time, though.


----------



## Brit

My daughter just made me do this with her. I'm 59 and I did it (just), so I'm throwing it down for you guys to have a go. Hell get the whole family doing it. Crocs are optional.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Andy, I'm only 44 and I don't have a daughter. I would do it with my wife but she'd get pissed hearing me fart that much.


----------



## bandit571

Bad enough being called an Olde Pharte, as it is….


----------



## theoldfart

Did you say old fart or Olde Phaht?


----------



## chrisstef

Never croc'er here. Im with ya Andy!


----------



## HokieKen

There are two types of guys who don't wear crocs. The ones who have never tried them and the ones who are lying about it. I can respect both.


----------



## ToddJB

I've never tried a pair. But I do rock the dad teva's.

Nice deck work, Kenny. I was going to make a Barbie joke, but seems like they were well covered.

Bandit, things are looking good

I went LED. I much prefer. It's quiet, it's energy efficient, and it doesn't care about a cold shop.


----------



## theoldfart

^ for the win! Zingga


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice to be able to see, Jlightbulb.
I'm with Stef and Andy. No Crocs in my shop or house.
So any guesses on the wood for a desk we are making?


----------



## jmartel

> - Hammerthumb


Monkeypod.


----------



## Lazyman

I've dropped too many chisels on my foot to wear crocs in the shop. It's bad enough having them bounce back up after hitting a rubber mat and cut me on the shin. I do wear them to take out the trash though.

Kenny if you wouldn't waste time replacing stairs that look just fine, you'd have more quarantine shop time.

BTW, great idea putting a satellite dish on the L'il Tikes play house so the little ones can watch TV out there and not interrupt your TV watching.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Never croc'er here. Im with ya Andy!
> 
> - chrisstef


" Like"


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I told the wife Nathan but she insists that if there are stairs there you should be able to walk on them. Picky woman.


----------



## Mosquito

Psh, stairs are for wimps, our deck stairs are on the ground under our porch  (that is actually true)


----------



## HokieKen

I could have torn those down too Mos'. We never use them. They go to the sunroom and the sunroom has white carpet. So my wife doesn't allow me to come up from the yard onto the white carpet. I use those stairs twice a year. Once when I bring our Christmas tree in and once when I take it back out. I figure that having a door leading to a 20' drop to the concrete below probably isn't a great idea though ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Paul, I don't know, but I like it!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Claro walnut?


----------



## HokieKen

Texas Ebony?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart had it right. Monkey pod.


----------



## jmartel

Saw a bunch of slabs when I was in Hawaii a few years ago. Too bad it won't fit in checked baggage.


----------



## theoldfart

JTravel, Aloha Hardwoods?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. Bought a couple sticks of Koa from them that were entirely too expensive. Used part of one of them for the dovetail saw I just finished.

Was supposed to go again in 3 weeks, but the Rona has put a stop to that.


----------



## theoldfart

Don't ask, just go look you'll be glad you did.


----------



## ToddJB

Had ambitious goals of getting the rest of my tile up today…. didn't even get close. (the ones sticking out are not set, just place holding)


----------



## theoldfart

Looks just fine From here Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh, I'm actually pretty pleased with how it's turning out, just not with how long it's taking me.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I think most of us are in that situation.


----------



## HokieKen

Not me Kev. I don't give a crap how long it takes Todd.


----------



## jmartel

> Todd, I think most of us are in that situation.
> 
> - theoldfart


Not me, my wife always says I finish too quickly.


----------



## theoldfart

ones premature the other takes forever, whatacrowd!


----------



## Brit

Todd - I always tell the wife that you can't rush quality.


----------



## HokieKen

#Jspeedy - I always tell the wife you CAN rush quality.


----------



## Brit

...and what does she say Kenny?

a) Call that quality?

b) Why don't you just pay someone who knows what they're doing?

c) I agree, you fine specimen of a man.

d) All my girlfriends are envious that you come home to me every night.


----------



## dbray45

I found that when tiling, take your time - smaller batches of thinset and use those spacers with the wedges.

Saw them used on Holmes and they are great










Pics from your phone come out sideways


----------



## dbray45

The results speak for themselves


----------



## Mosquito

> I could have torn those down too Mos . We never use them. They go to the sunroom and the sunroom has white carpet. So my wife doesn t allow me to come up from the yard onto the white carpet. I use those stairs twice a year. Once when I bring our Christmas tree in and once when I take it back out. I figure that having a door leading to a 20 drop to the concrete below probably isn t a great idea though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lol yeah, our stairs are under the porch because the landscapers took them out to do the landscaping this past fall, and due to "things" haven't been back to finish yet lol So I still have green treat 2×12's to make a bridge across the two water trenches and all the mud when it rains/the snow was melting too…

Tile's looking good Todd. You're making faster progress than I am on any of the house projects


----------



## ToddJB

> Tile's looking good Todd. You re making faster progress than I am on any of the house projects
> 
> - Mosquito


Well, this is my full time job, remember.


----------



## Lazyman

> I could have torn those down too Mos . We never use them. They go to the sunroom and the sunroom has white carpet. So my wife doesn t allow me to come up from the yard onto the white carpet. I use those stairs twice a year. Once when I bring our Christmas tree in and once when I take it back out. I figure that having a door leading to a 20 drop to the concrete below probably isn t a great idea though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I would have torn them out, close the gap with a railing and installed a hook for a block and tackle to lift tree up and down. I need to start a home improvement Q&A website for the lazy.


----------



## jmartel

> I found that when tiling, take your time - smaller batches of thinset and use those spacers with the wedges.
> 
> - dbray45


Yeah those wedge things are awesome.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, sounds like the place is coming together nicely, both the house and shop. My wife has plenty of projects that I "need" to take care of but she's only worried about the inside of the house, where she sees the most issues. Problem is anything the kids touch, I don't want to fix, they'll just F it up again, for me those are long term projects, ideally taken care of ~3 months before we're ready to sell. All I can get done now are projects I want to do like adding dust collection to grandpa's old radial arm saw or rebuilding old worm drive saws or chainsaws or adding more storage to the garage so I can get more old worm drive saws and old chainsaws.

My shed sight is still mushy from rain two days ago and it's supposed to pour starting early tomorrow morning and scattered T-storms on Saturday means another week before a slab pour, I'm gettin' antsy, I need more room (for crap I don't need) bad!


----------



## rad457

S.O.T.S. Good news, shut down boiler, heat source for the shop finally ! LOL, flipped the breaker off and unplugged recirc. pump.
Have been practicing my chisel work on some M.T. in Oak, broke out the 2 cherries to see how they compare to the 
new Stanley's . Wife just shakes her head a questions all this detail work for a base to a rabbit hutch that's getting painted anyways?


----------



## KentInOttawa

It's not detail work; it's skill-building.


----------



## TerryDowning

Which model for the stanleys?
And how did the 2 cherries compare to them?


----------



## HokieKen

> ...and what does she say Kenny?
> 
> a) Call that quality?
> 
> b) Why don t you just pay someone who knows what they re doing?
> 
> c) I agree, you fine specimen of a man.
> 
> d) All my girlfriends are envious that you come home to me every night.
> 
> - Brit


e) Well hurry up, my ice cream's melting.


----------



## theoldfart

Speaking of ice cream, just made a killer Mexican chocolate ice cream and Mocha sauce to go with it. A little cayenne gave the ice cream a nice kick.


----------



## Mosquito

> Tile s looking good Todd. You re making faster progress than I am on any of the house projects
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is my full time job, remember.
> 
> - ToddJB
Click to expand...

True, I suppose that helps… if only it worked for my wife too, but instead her job at the moment is sleeping in until 10 or 11, and then watching no less than 8-10 hours of TV thereafter lol


----------



## HokieKen

Knock her up Mos. That'll put an end to that life of luxury!


----------



## rad457

> It's not detail work; it s skill-building.
> 
> - Kent


That's what I told her Her reply, "whatever" She is just jealous

*Which model for the stanleys?
And how did the 2 cherries compare to them?*

The new 750 Sweethearts, well about 5 or 6 years old now. The 2 Cheries win, no comparison at all IMHO. Never even touched them up for the whole project, only complaint would be the high polish funny enough causes a little glare from bench light.


----------



## Mosquito

> Knock her up Mos. That ll put an end to that life of luxury!
> 
> - HokieKen


lol I'm hoping she'll be back to work before that would kick in


----------



## jmartel

> Knock her up Mos. That ll put an end to that life of luxury!
> 
> - HokieKen


Except it still won't accomplish anything productive. It's merely keeping a crotch goblin alive while the rest of your house stays in a permanent mess, with things constantly making noise and flashing lights, while you trip over stuff constantly trying to get any sort of meaningful progress done.

Not that I'd know or anything. Kids are great.


----------



## HokieKen

For the record, I was totally kidding. I, under no circumstance, would suggest that anyone willingly breed. It's basically saying "life is just too easy and I have way too much money and time. I need something that can really fugg things up for me over the next few decades."


----------



## Hammerthumb

Now I find that funny…speaking as a grandpa.

Love the grandkids, but it's easy to pack them up and ship back to the manufacturer when your done with them.


----------



## theoldfart

^ that's a keeper Paul!


----------



## bandit571

Twins?


----------



## Mosquito

Lol my wife and I both got a good laugh out of that run :-D


----------



## HokieKen

> Now I find that funny…speaking as a grandpa.
> 
> Love the grandkids, but it's easy to pack them up and ship back to the manufacturer when your done with them.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Grandkids are a whole 'nother ball of wax. I love having our's for the weekends and shipping 'em back home on Sunday evening


----------



## terryR

Here's a special piece…










Man-made Fulgurite hafted to Rosewood Burl and Mammoth Ivory. This blade was once high-grade sand used to shape the Space Shuttle tiles!


----------



## duckmilk

Man made, does it knapp like your other stones? Nice knife and burl Terry. Where do you get mammoth ivory?


----------



## HokieKen

From mammoth tusks Duck.


----------



## theoldfart

You hunt Ray Romano? Oh poor Manny!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Greetings everyone. I once hung out in here quite a bit but have not been by in the last 13,351 posts.


----------



## bandit571

Welcome back!


----------



## terryR

Duck, it works like butter. I get the Mammoth scraps from a dude on FB that scrimshaws awesome stuff. I trade him turned display stands for the material.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bandit. Glad to see you still here.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Tim, good to hear from you. You didn't miss much, same old thing.


----------



## duckmilk

Was out watering trees today and the geese from the neighbor's pasture brought their newborn kids out for a swim in our pond and to hunt for bugs.
In this one, four of them are staying close to mom, but one (far right) is an independent little cuss.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, long time. Welcome back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hi Tim, ditto on the welcome back!


----------



## Lazyman

I would chase them off Duck! No pun intended. While the goslings are cute now, they will become a nuisance over time. They should be breeding up north but they will establish a flock and never leave it you let them get too comfortable.


----------



## jmartel

Threw together a super quick saw till out of some plywood scraps










Figured I should stop storing my saws in a pile.


----------



## theoldfart

But, I like my plastic bin. And shelves, chests, drawers …...

I'm contemplating a solution.


----------



## bandit571

Stay tuned…there MIGHT be a saw til coming up….working on the case, now…


----------



## rad457

I need to build a bigger one, darn saws seem to multiply?


----------



## bandit571

Almost as bad as planes…


----------



## shampeon

Some small projects. First was this basket case of a 2" framing chisel, unloved for almost nothing on eBay. I took a flyer on it knowing it was pitted all to hell. Underneath was some decent steel.

















While I was at it, a similarly homely Stanley 92 I got locally for not too much needed a new bevel established, and the back flattened.

















And I had previously posted a mystery project I was working on using rods and plywood and a trim router. The aluminum rod carriage mechanism I was using just wasn't working out when installed, so I'm recalibrating with some cheap eBay linear bearings.


----------



## theoldfart

My next repurpose old stuff project. It was listed as a vintage display cabinet, homemade.










About 2' wide by 5' tall. A side compartment on both sides.



















Should hold quite a few saws.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'm thinking that was a gun cabinet. Ian, congrats on the No. 92, they're nice planes.


----------



## theoldfart

Yup


----------



## KelvinGrove

That is a great cabinet. And I have to agree with J. on the geese. Feathery little crap factories. They made one of the local lakes unusable, you couldn't walk there or have a picnic for all of the crap. County finally hired an old retired guy who raised border collies. The dogs wouldn't let the geese out of the pond. Took them two summers to get rid of the damn things.


----------



## HokieKen

Geese be good target practice. That's about it. Ain't even decent eatin'.


----------



## Lazyman

The geese just supposed to stop this far south for a rest and then keep heading north. Damn Yankee birds. About 10 or eleven years ago, 1 stopped at the Frito-Lay headquarters which has a small lake, where I used to work, and made a nest and raised several goslings. Within 4-5 years there was a whole flock of them that never leaves because it never gets cold enough for them to head south and the small lake there is has plenty for them to eat.


----------



## HokieKen

Have them throw a bunch of Fritos out for the geese Nathan. Kill them little bastards with heart attacks. Also your one looks like an "I" up there. I read that you stopped and made a nest and raised several goslings on the first pass )


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. That's probably why they stayed Kenny. People were constantly feeding the damn things with the free bag of chips they get in the cafeteria. I only fed the fish. No goose raising ;-) For years they didn't allow any fishing on the lake and people would throw their Fritos into the water and watch the giant fish go into a feeding frenzy. It looked something from piranha movie. They now have an annual charity fishing tournament to keep the population of fish down. They now need to have a goose shoot too; that is, unless they have managed to run them off after I retired.

BTW, Fritos is the breakfast of Champions. They certainly funded my retirement.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Geese be good target practice. That s about it. Ain t even decent eatin .
> 
> - HokieKen


They're alright eatin, you just need to season them before they hit the ground!
http://www.seasonshot.com/How.cfm


----------



## jmartel

The reason why Canadians are so nice all the time is because they harnessed as much hate as they could and put them all into their geese. Except when it comes to hockey.


----------



## shampeon

From blogging about hockey I know many Canadians, and there's a veneer of niceness over some of the most passive aggressive BS this side of a St. Paul PTA meeting. And when the veneer gets sanded through (like, oh, I dunno, a West Coast hockey team eliminating a Canadian team in the playoffs), that's when you see the apoplectic rage that was there all along. Truly, they and their geese are spirit twins.


----------



## rad457

> From blogging about hockey I know many Canadians, and there s a veneer of niceness over some of the most passive aggressive BS this side of a St. Paul PTA meeting. And when the veneer gets sanded through (like, oh, I dunno, a West Coast hockey team eliminating a Canadian team in the playoffs), that s when you see the apoplectic rage that was there all along. Truly, they and their geese are spirit twins.
> 
> - shampeon


I just find it funny how the refs call the games, Mcdavid gets held, hooked, interfered with and 1 call in 50?
You think a Canadian Goose is mean, don't try messing with a Beaver


----------



## HokieKen

I been trying to mess with beavers my whole life.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A lady from the county assessor's office stopped by today, I guess they wanted to make sure I was going to be taxed more for my shed. I told her all I have done yet between the weather and the virus is moving dirt around and making it look pretty. She said she'd stop by next year, I told her she didn't need to rush, I do good work but I am not fast!


----------



## duckmilk

I think these geese are just here to try a different place for the day. They live in the pasture next to us which has several ponds, and go back "home" every evening. The other 5 of the flock (gaggle?) stay at the other place. 
If visiting becomes a habit to them, I'll bet they won't like the sound of gun fire.


----------



## Lazyman

You need a coyote Duck. Believe me, you do not want them hanging around and multiplying.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Coyote? That cure would be worse than the problem.


----------



## rad457

> You need a coyote Duck. Believe me, you do not want them hanging around and multiplying.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nothing Funnier than watching a Goose lay a whuppin on a Coyote ! 
Nothing worse than #$#$% Geese on a golf course!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Coyote? That cure would be worse than the problem.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Geese have to be in season to shoot them but they can be a constant nuisance. Coyotes, in most areas, don't have to be in season to shoot them and are only occasionally a nuisance.


----------



## bandit571

State of the Shop?









Waiting around, waiting for glue to dry….


----------



## Lazyman

> Waiting around, waiting for glue to dry….
> 
> - bandit571


I call that beer-30.


----------



## miketo

> I been trying to mess with beavers my whole life.
> 
> - HokieKen


If I recall correctly, you have a couple of kids, so you must have succeeded at least a couple of times.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually no Mike. I have grandkids via my stepson. I dodged the "breeder" tag ;-) I have wrestled a beaver or two though…


----------



## rad457

> Actually no Mike. I have grandkids via my stepson. I dodged the "breeder" tag ;-) I have wrestled a beaver or two though…
> 
> - HokieKen


That explains your moniker


----------



## summerfi

> You need a coyote Duck.


He has geese, not roadrunners.


----------



## jmartel

We have a fat coyote that runs through our yard sometimes. I see it out when I'm walking around the neighborhood. But my favorite is the eagle that likes to F with the neighbors chickens.


----------



## duckmilk

My grandmother had "domesticated" geese when I was a kid. They can and will take care of their own.

I'll bet Wile E would be totally defeated by a cartoon goose Bob ;-)

I grew up on a cattle/sheep ranch and coyotes and eagles did their share of thinning the sheep herd.

Kenny's my buddy, so I refrain from any wisecracks, but .. just barely.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Progress.


----------



## HokieKen

> Actually no Mike. I have grandkids via my stepson. I dodged the "breeder" tag ;-) I have wrestled a beaver or two though…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> That explains your moniker
> 
> - Andre


I'm perfectly happy with the moniker as well as the lack of offspring ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Back assembly is dry fit together. Need to cut the curve in the slats and shape the rails. Will hopefully be milling up the laminations for the arms this weekend. At some point I need to start making the ottoman as well.


----------



## bandit571

I need to build the door for this…thing, next….









To keep out the dust bunnies, and spiders…


----------



## Lazyman

Is that right side up Bandit? I don't think I've ever seen a saw till oriented that way, at least not with the saws in that position. I can't get my mind wrapped around how they are staying put. What is holding them at the handle?


----------



## BrandonW

What's up everybody? I also used to frequent this group back when it was State of the Shop, part 1. How's everyone doing?


----------



## HokieKen

That chair's gonna be awesome jmart.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, welcome back Brandon..

You have seen saw tils that look like a box…with the handles only showing out the top? Or, a shelf?









I merely moved the shelf to the inside of a box…..will work on a door to close things up…









Top shelf/holder is at an angle, to keep the saw from walking back out…


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks, Bandit. Man those saws are packed in their so tight, I'd probably cut myself trying to get one of those bad boys.


----------



## jmartel

> That chair s gonna be awesome jmart.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's the hope. I've just gotta get the critical fit up of the arms right, and the rest is all details. Kind of surprised at how well it's coming together so far. I figured I'd be a bit rustier, especially since I'm doing a good portion of the joints hand cut.

I think I'm going to prefinish this before assembly. Will probably make my life easier.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Greetings all. The last of 1,100 feet of flooring went down last night. Just some trim work left and that project is done.

With that said, anyone have any thoughts on these?


----------



## shampeon

Sup Brandon, good to see you around again.

Are those some sort of LED retrofit bulb thing, Tim?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tried buying one via fb, transaction was cancelled for some reason. I'm curious.


----------



## rad457

> Greetings all. The last of 1,100 feet of flooring went down last night. Just some trim work left and that project is done.
> 
> With that said, anyone have any thoughts on these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I bought something similar, 45w, made in china and 1 wing not working, seemed awful flimsy/fragile, set it back. Seemed bright enough, went with a wide angle low profile floodlight from HD. Little more money but same light output and less possibility of damage and dust trap.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Are those some sort of LED retrofit bulb thing, Tim?
> 
> - shampeon


They are indeed. And, like everything else, there are well made ones and junk ones. My questions are more along the line of…

1. What to look for in a well made one (besides price)
2. Are there good alternatives? (I had not thought about the flood light idea.

The problem is, my shop is actually an enclose carport and it has only one florescent light fixture (and a general lack of outlets to boot. When I think "dream shop, first on the list is a place where I can use any tool I want without first having to unplug something to plug it in.)


----------



## terryR

Sorry, got nothing on the lights. They look like space aged grow lights.

I turned a wooden egg. Lost my old egg-chuck so had to make another.



















No.12 helped a little. I need space to hang a saw till.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice egg, nice egg basket, really nice 12


----------



## HokieKen

Nice egg TR! I turned a few for Easter gifts this year and used kaleidoscope kits in 'em. I had to make a negative template to work to in order to get the egg shape even remotely right..









What's yours for? You sell 'em or use them in some other kind of project?


----------



## Lazyman

An easy alternative and IMO better upgrade if you have just a single fixture is to remove the fixture and replace it with a 4 gang plug in the ceiling. Then buy some plug in LED fixtures that you can daisy chain. You can sort of run them out as spokes from the current fixture to get lighting everywhere in your shop.


----------



## terryR

Oh, I've no idea what they are for; I just turned a handful. LOL

Got my fingers crossed I'll hear something on clinical tomorrow…


----------



## duckmilk

> Nice egg, nice egg basket, really nice 12
> 
> - theoldfart


I second that, especially about the No. 12, much nicer than mine.

What Nathan said Tim, daisy chained led fixtures will work better and use less amps, and may cost less.


----------



## DLK

Good luck terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Rooting for you Terry.

Galoot stuff in use










Feels good to make shavings!


----------



## chrisstef

Brandon and shamp on the same page. Its old timers day up in here.

I wanna touch your 12 Terry. Good luck on the call.

Hates me some geese. Buddy killed one off the tee once. Dude crushes golf balls too.

Camper landed on Tuesday. Named her Marge. Hoping to get it close to dialed in this weekend. Weathers supposed to be tits.

That timber is sweet jfigure. Gonna blow your mind once you lay that first coat. Id like gopro footage personally.


----------



## bandit571

Why keep changing the setting on a mitre box….









just have others preset..









Door panel for the saw til is in the clamps. Reason for using all the mitre boxes?









But wait, there is more…









Trying a fancy Half lap joint…


----------



## duckmilk

The joint looks great Bandit. That ought to work.


----------



## BrandonW

Hey christef! I just turned 40 this week, so it really is old-timers day up in here.

That's a sweet looking box you got there, theoldfart. What's it going to be used for?


----------



## theoldfart

Brandon, it's a drawer box upside down. Goes to a dressing table I'm well doing on.

40 huh, we were married ten years already when you were born! It'll be fifty years tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow! Congrats Kev, that's impressive! My wife will almost certainly kill me before we get anywhere near 50.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ditto!


----------



## jmartel

We hit 9 years yesterday. So, got a ways to catch up to you Kevin.


----------



## HokieKen

We'll be 12 years next Saturday. I guess May is a popular time to get hitched


----------



## Mosquito

lol Apparently Kenny… 6 years at the end of May for us


----------



## Lazyman

Bunch of amateurs. I've survived 37 years in Sept.


----------



## HokieKen

You got married in the wrong month though Nathan. Anybody can do it in September. Real men get married in May.


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm. I always thought real men were bachelors.


----------



## DLK

40 years for us the end of June plus my retirement.


----------



## duckmilk

> Hmm. I always thought real men were bachelors.
> 
> - Lazyman


Well, I almost qualified for that. After my first marriage flopped, I spent 21 years as a born-again bachelor. But 16 years ago I wimped out and married again.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, not wimped out but maybe better prepared?

;-)


----------



## bandit571

48 this coming November…rookies…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> An easy alternative and IMO better upgrade if you have just a single fixture is to remove the fixture and replace it with a 4 gang plug in the ceiling. Then buy some plug in LED fixtures that you can daisy chain. You can sort of run them out as spokes from the current fixture to get lighting everywhere in your shop.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have thought about that as well. It is, in fact, Plan-A. I think I can do four 4 tube Less for the same power draw as the old, inefficient flourscent fixture.


----------



## DanKrager

53 is not my age, fellas. Married at 23 yoa and have so many tools I have to get rid of some to move. Tough to sort out. But life goes on. We're gonna get serious about looking for "the spot" and that destination will determine a lot of things. We're strong and healthy yet, wanna keep it that way, but 5 acres and 2000 sq ft shop with 1900 + sq ft living space is a bit much for two. Things are up to date here, the foundation has been fixed, fences built, roof is good, relatively new siding and shop is freshly painted outside. Mess inside. And that's the state of the shop as of today.

Ordered a set of 5 quick change tool posts and 4 don't fit. Seller hasn't responded yet. Sad. Wasn't cheapy cheap either at $15 per copy. Bummed.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

The Mrs and I will be 14 years in July.

Dan, are you staying local or are you looking for a big change of scenery? Tool post for a wood or metal lathe?

Tiling done:


----------



## KelvinGrove

Going on 17 into the second marriage. This time to a woman I got out of the want add's.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> The Mrs and I will be 14 years in July.
> 
> Dan, are you staying local or are you looking for a big change of scenery? Tool post for a wood or metal lathe?
> 
> Tiling done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a job Todd? Looking for some good tile setters.
> 
> Wife and I are on year 20. She claims we are to old to think about another partner… unless Bruce Springsteen or Jenifer Aniston are available. I think she's right.


----------



## ToddJB

You'd fire me in a day, Paul. I can do things well, but I'm as slow as they get.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, it looks really good. The skills are on display.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea todd. Looks great.

40 for me this year as well. About a month out.


----------



## duckmilk

> Going on 17 into the second marriage. This time to a woman I got out of the want add s.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Ha! Mine found me from a picture in a newsletter.

Better prepared Kev? Maybe not. I'm still not much good at training wives.

Nicely done Toddslowpoke.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is nice work Todd! Wow that's a lot of tile.

Wife and I will reach 28 years later this month.

Dan, I don't envy you at all… I'll have to go through that process someday too, and I already dread it.


----------



## rad457

Late to the show, went to wish a Cousin happy 70th Bday! 
Found my Darlin in High School, 41 years now, most good


----------



## theoldfart

High school started it all for me as well Andre.


----------



## KelvinGrove

New floor down to the last bit of trim and transitions. Now to talk Todd into helping me with the bathroom tile.


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno about real men being bachelors Nathan but I imagine most of the real smart ones are. I love my wife a load but damn it's hard to live with somebody! I guess when you're a bachelor until your mid-30s you get pretty used to having everything just how you want if.

Looks awesome Todd Tiler!

Dan, what kind of QCTP did you buy and what size?


----------



## DanKrager

*HokieKen* many years ago I bought a Yuasa AXA 750-100 series QCTP with one holder. I used it on the Supershop from time to time. I'm moving it to the Smithy and wanted a bunch more holders to facilitate tooling changes.

*Pro tip:* I found out this morning that you can check a LOT of things off your task list very quickly if your task list is populated with duplicates and triplicates!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

That interesting Dan, I've had good luck with AXA being interchangeable between brands, or was it not even an AXA that they sent you?


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto Dan to what Todd said. That's why I was wondering.

I used my mill to cut some popsicle stick mortises today. Couldn't figure another way to make a 1/8" mortise 1/2" deep.


----------



## jmartel

> Ditto Dan to what Todd said. That's why I was wondering.
> 
> I used my mill to cut some popsicle stick mortises today. Couldn't figure another way to make a 1/8" mortise 1/2" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


If you resaw your blank you could do a mouse in one or both sides and then glue it back up. Might not see the glue joint.

But a mill is probably easier if you have it.


----------



## HokieKen

That was option 2 Jmart. The mill was the easier choice


----------



## DanKrager

The fit of the tool holders was out of spec. It was within just a few thousandths of going on. All five were marked the same, they all looked identical, and the finish is really nice. I made the guy an offer and he hasn't responded yet. I'll give him until Tues evening to communicate. Then it's file complaint. He had a 98% rating which is usually good enough. I bought these because they were not marked "China" on them, from U.S. stock, but clearly made in Asia. I've yet to receive two others that were shipped FedEx last Friday and were "guaranteed delivery" yesterday. Tracking says they haven't left the check in point. This guy had 99.9% and the shipper is making him look bad. This is the worst service I've ever had through Ebay. I guess it was my turn.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Well, damn, no go on the clinical. I'm lucky these keep selling on FB,


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, is the virus the hold up?


----------



## theoldfart

Had our 50'th yesterday, my daughter and her family came up for a neighborhood walk. First time we've seen either of our kids since the plague struck. We made chicken piccata for ourselves.










The kids gave us this original letterpress print










All in all a great day in spite of social distancing.

oh yea, did some woodworking as well!


----------



## shampeon

Awesome, Kevin. Happy 50th, that's impressive.


----------



## bandit571

Had to season this thing, last night…









Burgers and Beer….may go back and pick up the "Smoke Box" later…..


----------



## rad457

Congrats Kevin!!!! May I never catch up  So the sign is from the "Southern States" or just no spell checker?


----------



## bandit571

Looks more likely Bahston,MA

Have a sign of my own..









So true….


----------



## Lazyman

> Had our 50 th yesterday, my daughter and her family came up for a neighborhood walk. First time we ve seen either of our kids since the plague struck. We made chicken piccata for ourselves.
> 
> ...
> 
> The kids gave us this original letterpress print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


That's inconceivable. !


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Kev!


----------



## theoldfart

Andre, google the bishop from princess bride.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congratulations on the 50th Kevin, and a wish for 50 more.


----------



## terryR

Todd, yeah I think so.

Congwatulations, Kev!


----------



## 489tad

Virtual college graduation today. It was weird but the college did a nice job.


----------



## bandit571

> Had our 50 th yesterday, my daughter and her family came up for a neighborhood walk. First time we ve seen either of our kids since the plague struck. We made chicken piccata for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids gave us this original letterpress print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a great day in spite of social distancing.
> 
> oh yea, did some woodworking as well!
> 
> - theoldfart


Looks like Elmer Fudd wrote this….


----------



## theoldfart

wascuwee wabbits


----------



## 489tad

Congratulations Kevin!

Todd the tile looks smashing!


----------



## chrisstef

Opened the camper up last night


----------



## chrisstef

Wife's hand ^. Not mine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought it was as if spoken by the priest in the princess bride.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, you let her take your beer? Inconceivable!


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Terry. Congrats Kevin. Dainty hands, Stef.

Spent today working in the garden. 5 of 8 raised beds are cleared out now, hydrangea bed by the road has been weeded and fertilized, got some seeds sown, transplanted our starts into bigger pots, and did a 3ish mile walk with the kid and the wife. I'm beat.

Threw down some seeds for corn, mongolian giant sunflowers, lupines, some herbs. Starts are tomatoes, jalapeno, and mint. Not a ton this year.

Picking up an irrigation setup to put in. Don't want to be spending hours out there watering this summer.


----------



## shampeon

How's the hand modeling business being affected with the shelter-in-place rules, Stef?

Getting very very close on this.









Mrs. Shampeon's birthday is May 1, so we sang the Internationale and I ********************ed up my medium size padauk/birch bowl I made for her. Catches are SYP moments, always.









So instead she got a smaller padauk bowl.


----------



## jmartel

Is that a DIY Domino, Ian?


----------



## terryR

catches suck.


----------



## BrandonW

Shamp, that bowl turned out quite alright! What am I looking at in your first picture?


----------



## Lazyman

> I thought it was as if spoken by the priest in the princess bride.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


See the link in my post above.


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Kev on the anniversary and Dan on the graduation! And congrats on the lady fingers stef. That looks like a bottle I'd like to lay my fingers on.

After you SYP, do you scream curse words at the top of your lungs Ian? That's what I usually do. The Paduak one came out mighty fine though ;-)

One of my anniversary gifts is ready for finish. The little bit of bleeding across the lines was unintentional but that's how the real thing was so I'm claiming I did it on purpose


----------



## bigblockyeti

> See the link in my post above.
> 
> - Lazyman


Missed that


----------



## shampeon

jmart picked it up, it's my Feztool Dominope (still workshopping the name). I based it on Pask's plans, but made some improvements as I worked it through.

Kenny, I was channeling my inner sailor these last couple days. I also assembled a largish trampoline where we didn't get from the weirdly written instructions (and never mentioned at all in the accompanying video) that you need to tension it in a lodestar pattern. Got a pretty metal bruise where my elbow was digging into my hip pulling the mat in position.


----------



## miketo

Gratz, Kev, on the 50th! Your kids have class quoting from The Princess Bride. All-time classic!


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, a lot smatter than their parents.


----------



## DLK

> One of my anniversary gifts is ready for finish. The little bit of bleeding across the lines was unintentional but that s how the real thing was so I m claiming I did it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Do you call that "Mickey on a sticky"? What will it be used for?


----------



## rad457

> One of my anniversary gifts is ready for finish. The little bit of bleeding across the lines was unintentional but that s how the real thing was so I m claiming I did it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Do you call that "Mickey on a sticky"? What will it be used for?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Bidding paddle for Disney Auction


----------



## HokieKen

We both loved these from when we were kids Don:









But they quit making them years ago. Now when you do find them (mostly just in Disney parks) they're fully chocolate dipped. They just aren't the same and aren't as good or as fun looking. My wife has lamented the unavailability many times. She also collects Disney carvings and figurines and has a curio cabinet and several shelves full. So I thought this would make a nice gift to go in her collection and have some personal significance ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

Since this is the state of the shop thread, I'd thought I'd share the state of the shop. I just got a G0513X2 Bandsaw and moving it into the basement shop was a real chore.


----------



## DLK

Kenny, I have never seen them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dbray45

I have the G0513X2BF. Bandsaw

I love it.


----------



## HokieKen

They were always on the ice cream trucks and in the school cafeterias back in the 80's Don. I don't know when they stopped making them but it was sometime between the late 80's and early 2k's. I guess I just wasn't interested in Mickey Mouse ice cream for those years…


----------



## DLK

Where did you live? I don't remember these when I was in Syracuse N.Y. 1966-74. Which was the only time I would have seen a Ice Creme truck?


----------



## theoldfart

Don, Good Humor was the only ones that had them. All the ice cream trucks from my ute were independent sellers so they couldn't get them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

TOF, your chicken picatta inspired me, I haven't made it in a while but it's my wife's favorite and usually earns me a reward.


----------



## duckmilk

Either your wife has very small hands Stef, or that is a large beer.

Happy 50th Kev! What the kids gave you is funny.

Mickey on a stick, cute


----------



## bandit571

Cussing enough to make a Marine blush…but..









Door is installed….and latched….open it up..









Almost done…


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, How are you going to mount that saw cabinet to the wall? Are you mounting it at an angle like that?

Also, I remember those Mickey ice creams-I grew up in the 1980s not far from Disneyland.


----------



## bandit571

Cabinet IS in it's new home, as seen in the pictures.

"Walls in the basement are "Parged" fieldstone….too rough and un-even to attach much of anything to it. 









Also, intend to hang this on the outside of the door…. which means there are 18 saws in it/on it.


----------



## HokieKen

I remember in elementary school we had an ice cream break in the afternoons. If you wanted ice cream, you had to pay for it. 15¢ for a Dixie Cup, 20¢ for a Dreamsicle or a Fudgesicle, 25¢ for a chocolate or strawberry Crunch Bar or 30¢ for a Mickey Mouse bar. Everything was higher on Ice Cream Trucks but I could take a buck and get me and my brother each pretty much anything we wanted and still take change back to my mom. One pulled up at a park last summer where we were at a birthday party so I took my granddaughter to it. Holy [email protected]!+. I know inflation is real but jeebus. I need to get me an ice cream truck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I got nailed by the ice cream about 3 years ago and it would have been cheaper to get mugged. They had 90 days same as cash.


----------



## bandit571

Parged field stone basement walls…









As for that box…









With a saw on the door….to say what is inside..









Maybe…


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, great idea mounting the saw on the door.


----------



## Brit

That looks great Bandit. Excellent use of space.


----------



## rad457

Looks purity nice, think that there dungeon gettin a bit high class!
Think I got to build me one of them saw's!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice till there Bandit.

As for the icecream, if you grow up in the middle of no where they don't have icecream trucks. But homemade in a hand cranked freezer… Now that was some icecream, especially with fresh strawberries from the garden. And in the fall it was either molasses and brown sugar or grandma would make apple pie filling icecream.

Might have to pull my freezer out.


----------



## HokieKen

That's the way I like it these days Tim. I have one of these jobs and can whip up a batch for me and the wife in an hour or so when the mood strikes. It gets a pretty steady workout during blueberry and peach seasons 

Great job on the till Bandit. That's a lot of tool in a little space


----------



## KelvinGrove

We have a Whie Mountain electric one… May have to get it out soon


----------



## Lazyman

+1 on the Cuisinart ice cream maker. I used to use it to make "Icees" for the kids too. Just pour in a can of Coke or Dr. Pepper and wait 10 minutes. One of these days, I will see if it will work with a frozen margarita.


----------



## Mosquito

I think it's at the cabin, we have one where you fill the container in the middle with the ingredients, and then there's a ball shaped container around the outside of it that you fill with ice and salt, and just roll the thing around lol


----------



## HokieKen

That sounds like way too much labor Mos' ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Kitchenade stand mixer with age ice-cream attachment here. I've made five different flavors in the past few weeks. This week will be plain vanilla( with real vanilla beans and a tablespoon of vodka) along with caramel sauce and sea salt!


----------



## shampeon

Kitchenaid attachment here too, and randomly just yesterday I made some lemon ice cream for my older son's birthday today.


----------



## Mosquito

Kenny, I was suggesting we hook it up to a rope and just pull it behind the boat lol Consequences of a bad seal though…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mom and dad had a White Mountain freezer years ago and when I was on my own I decided I wanted one too. Holy bejesus, I thought being extorted by the ice cream truck was bad, they want a mint for one of those. Time and diligence finally prevailed and I found a never used 6 quart for $65. Haven't used it as much as I had hoped to but we got a whole bunch of strawberries on Sunday and heavy whipping cream today so it'll get used again in the next couple days.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Kenny, I was suggesting we hook it up to a rope and just pull it behind the boat lol Consequences of a bad seal though…
> 
> - Mosquito


That sounds like it would work but are we talking a Starcraft with a 35hp Evinrude or a Skater pushed by a pair of Mercruiser 1075SCi engines?


----------



## jmartel

I have the KitchenAid attachment but have never used it. Maybe this summer I'll give it a shot


----------



## Mosquito

> That sounds like it would work but are we talking a Starcraft with a 35hp Evinrude or a Skater pushed by a pair of Mercruiser 1075SCi engines?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Depends, maybe for some slow churned, we could put it behind the 50Hp Biigfoot on the Bennington, or to speed things up a little, behind the 220Hp MerCruiser on the Sea-Ray lol

Or, for a more violent reaction, behind one of the jetskis :-D


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jetskis, definitely jetskis.


----------



## theoldfart

Dear moto heads, this works just fine, 575 watts!










and notice the custom cat paw detailing.


----------



## jmartel

I believe we have the same one, Kevin. I haven't gotten around to getting decals for it yet. Was thinking of some WW2 Nose art style


----------



## bandit571

Looks more like a current A-10 Warthog…..with that huge Gatling gun out the nose…


----------



## miketo

My beautiful bride would go ballistic if I put stickers on her KitchenAid.


----------



## theoldfart

I had the same thought Bandit, bbbbbrrrrrrrrtttt!


----------



## jmartel

> My beautiful bride would go ballistic if I put stickers on her KitchenAid.
> 
> - Mike


My wife doesn't cook, so she doesn't get any say in the kitchen. About the most she does is make eggs and oatmeal for the kid, and the occasional cookies. I do everything else.


----------



## shampeon

Word, jmart. The kitchen is my domain.

Weirdly, stand mixer nose art is already a thing.


----------



## BrandonW

I don't own a stand mixer (we have a hand held one), but now I kinda want to get one. That said, I've been thinking about painting flames on my table saw for almost ten years and haven't done it yet.


----------



## jmartel

If you get one, don't buy the tilt head version. Cheap plastic parts that will wear out if you put it under any sort of stress like mixing bread dough. Get the bowl lift version like Kevin's, has metal gears and more powerful motor. You can get a refurbished 5qt one for about $210-225 I think.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My wife doesn t cook, so she doesn t get any say in the kitchen. About the most she does is make eggs and oatmeal for the kid, and the occasional cookies. I do everything else.
> 
> - jmartel


I'm in the same boat, she'll bake a little bit but if we depended on her for meals, we'd die.

I have the same mixer but it doesn't get used very often, can be a PITA to clean up depending on how violently flour and eggs are thrown around.


----------



## theoldfart

I need to research the plane my dad was on in WWII. Maybe there was some art.

BBY, usually not much of a mess to clean up.

Definitely follow JMarts advice, Bed, Bath and Behind usually has some pretty big coupons and they were usable for stuff already on sale. I got a screaming deal on mine.


----------



## HokieKen

Is that when the employees are all screaming *"you have to pay for that"* while you sprint to the parking lot with the mixer Kev?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> BBY, usually not much of a mess to clean up.
> 
> - theoldfart


Wife cranks it to liquify when creaming egg, sugar and butter together, then lets the kids add flour, only no one turns the speed down, that's a maximum mess maker (think firecracker in a bowl of flour) and somehow I end up getting to clean up the mess.


----------



## jmartel

> Wife cranks it to liquify when creaming egg, sugar and butter together, then lets the kids add flour, only no one turns the speed down, that s a maximum mess maker (think firecracker in a bowl of flour) and somehow I end up getting to clean up the mess.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, that will do it. I usually drop the speed way down, and sometimes even drop the bowl if I need more room.


----------



## theoldfart

Someone hunting wabits









And now for something different


----------



## MSquared

BBY - Same here. Except she doesn't bake either. Luckily, I taught my daughter how to cook. My son is next! Haven't been much in the mood for cooking lately, but force myself to. Yep. Gotta watch those speeds on the Quisinart! Got me in the mood for ice cream! I think I'll have me some …


----------



## rockusaf

> My beautiful bride would go ballistic if I put stickers on her KitchenAid.
> 
> - Mike


I was thinking the same thing Mike. She want's one in red but she's cheap (she prefers frugal) and doesn't want to buy a new one since the old one still works fine. I've considered striping it down and painting it red but then I'd want to add flames to it, doubt she'd appreciate that. Oh, and her degree is in culinary arts so she's definitely the boss in the kitchen…just the kitchen though.

Rock


----------



## HokieKen

> ...just the kitchen though.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


So, newly married huh Rock?


----------



## rad457

Well my wife told me *she will allow me* to be the Boss It is her kitchen (except for Breakfast) but my shop! Really dislikes me in her laundry room? Life is Good!


----------



## bandit571

Roast Beef, Hot PepperJack cheese on white….cold Lager to wash it down….Lunch!


----------



## miketo

I'm the boss when it's okay with my wife. I have a ringtone from a Zork video game that goes, "Who is the boss of you? ME! I am the boss of you! I am the boss of you! I am the boss of you!...." Gets a knowing laugh from my (male) friends.


----------



## DLK

May 7 and its #*&%ing snowing. (Houghton, Mi)


----------



## HokieKen

We have a freeze warning in effect tonight in southern VA :-/ Better than snow I guess…


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry Don but today got to 83 

Hang in there(must be easier to practice social distancing now) HeHe


----------



## rockusaf

> ...just the kitchen though.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf
> 
> So, newly married huh Rock?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, a mere 27 years.

Rock


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, I was just razzin' ya Rock. My wife said it was okay.


----------



## terryR

Happy Friday, girls and boys.

Looks like a local hospital has figured out a way to allow clinicals safely; get the student to sign a release form saying the hospital isn't responsible if we catch the ********************. I hate lawyers. Sorry if any of you are a lawyer…


----------



## Brit

Thanks Terry. We have a public holiday over here to celebrate VE day.

That's a beauty. I love the coloring.


----------



## rad457

*Thanks Terry. We have a public holiday over here to celebrate VE day.* 
Would that be " Very Entitled" as in Meaghan and Harry? Gotta Love Royalty.

We are getting some rain so every thing starting to turn green.

First time I can remember not being able to see my Mom on Mother's Day Should of been on a flight yesterday.
Getting real tired of this Corona thing.


----------



## bandit571

VE Day = Victory in Europe Day…...WW2 in Europe end on May 8, 1945…...Victory in Japan came later…..


----------



## DLK

> VE Day = Victory in Europe Day…...WW2 in Europe end on May 8, 1945…...Victory in Japan came later…..
> 
> - bandit571


Yes on August 15, 1945 is VJ day.


----------



## HokieKen

I celebrate VJ every day.


----------



## rad457

> I celebrate VJ every day.
> 
> - HokieKen


Was wearing my Never Forget Pearl Harbour Tee Shirts yesterday! Brothers place overlooks Pearl Harbour always jokes that, sure hopes them guns on the Missouri never fire!


----------



## ToddJB

I hate plumbing. Goodnight


----------



## theoldfart

Is that your final answer Todd?

Sleep on it.

Every attempt on fixing plumbing on my part turned into a sh#$show.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Happy Saturday gentlemen. Morning of a million punch list item as here in North Georgia. But first, coffee by the fire.

It would be a heck of a thing wouldn't it?

"Ordinarily, he wouldn't have died when he was attacked by murder hornets but the May snowstorm closed the highway and he couldn't get to the hospital…"


----------



## 489tad

> I need to research the plane my dad was on in WWII. Maybe there was some art.
> 
> - theoldfart


Boy Kevin if you have any luck with that please pass that along. Ive been searching the interweb for years with no results. About half of the records burned in a fire in St Louis some time ago. A good place to start is the Wright Patterson Air Force Museum. If I remember there are links from there. Dad was in the 9th Army Air Force, 344th Bomb Group, B26 .


----------



## 489tad

Who likes red mixers? My wife won this at a trade show auction last year. A bunch of celebrity chefs signed it. That's why she got it on the cheep. Can only make out a few autographs. The thing is a beast, but we mostly use our twenty year old Viking mixer.


----------



## miketo

I'm with you, Todd. Plumbing seems so simple in theory but everything I touch requires at least four trips to the local plumbing supply house and two days of swearing up a blue streak. I'm quite leery of anything to do with plumbing.

On the other hand, electrical doesn't bother me even though it can kill. It all makes sense and things just work.

Now if only I can figure out why I turn on a bathroom faucet and the overhead light goes out….


----------



## duckmilk

> Happy Friday, girls and boys.
> 
> Looks like a local hospital has figured out a way to allow clinicals safely; get the student to sign a release form saying the hospital isn't responsible if we catch the ********************. I hate lawyers. Sorry if any of you are a lawyer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Good news Terry, and nice looking point.

PS: Never apologize to a lawyer.


----------



## theoldfart

Made French style vanilla ice cream










and finished fine tuning the knee blocks on this piece


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ok Kevin. I admit defeat. You will have your project done before mine. Can I get some of the ice cream so I can sit back and watch?
But I have been working, just not on the card table.








Got some finish on the desk top.








And some new overhead cabinets above the miter station.








And the end bay is reserved as the saw till.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, that desk top has an almost three dimensional swirl in the grain. Absolutely beautiful. You'll have to stop by for the ice cream, just be quick!

I'm still not sure I like how the knee blocks came out, too much curve I think.


----------



## terryR

I like the curves, ol' fart. What a nice piece that will be!!!

Serious shop envy, Paul.

I scored some yard wood today; a dozen small pieces of Peach and Pecan that will make something lovely in a few years.


----------



## theoldfart

Pecan is good looking would I think and It defies gravity!
I'm going to continue to think about the knee block curves while I finish the rest of the piece. Can modify them somewhat if I feel the need.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I tried fire carving some log stools from pine murdered 10/18 and has been outside since. They'll take quite a bit of clean up but I was pleased with how the fire eroded the interior sway.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats cool as hell yeti. Is pine the preferred choice of timber for that move? Lil gasoline down in the chainsaw kerfs? Charcoal nugget or 2?


----------



## shampeon

Small lacewood mobile phone stand for Katie for Mother's Day. She rocks 2 phones because she's ballin'.

Getting better at dovetails, even if they're not perfect.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Thats cool as hell yeti. Is pine the preferred choice of timber for that move? Lil gasoline down in the chainsaw kerfs? Charcoal nugget or 2?
> 
> - chrisstef


Not sure about pine, it's just what I have in decent diameter. Little gas down the kerfs and I had some bacon lard I put a dollop right in the middle to melt down and keep fueling the fire until the wood is sustaining the flame. They've got to be turned with a breeze to keep the burn out even. Of the five I made, only one lost too much meat on one legs and ended up breaking while handling it as and added bonus, there's no way there could be any more bugs either. More pictures to follow as work progresses.


----------



## shampeon

Don't they do something similar to burn out stumps, yeti? Pretty rad.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, they look pretty clean to me. Luckily, mine are hidden in drawer boxes, functional, but hidden.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think but I've had no success trying the drilled hole + diesel fuel and charcoal method, just not enough air to maintain combustion.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think but I've had no success trying the drilled hole + diesel fuel and charcoal method, just not enough air to maintain combustion.


----------



## shampeon

Last thing from this weekend. Turned a new portafilter handle from an offcut of the walnut slab I'm working on. I'll replace all the plastic knobs with walnut.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like something from SpaceX


----------



## bigblockyeti

TOF, you didn't get the message, everyone moving into CA has to has one of those, it's the law, on the east coast it's keurig, in the mid-west and in the sticks Mr. Coffee does just fine.


----------



## theoldfart

So no chance my Melita filters gonna cut it?

I'm doomed. And it was going so well here. I even wore sandals!


----------



## shampeon

I love all coffee, from diner coffee to the fanciest slow-drip yuppie nonsense. PM me your address, Kev, and anyone else, and I'll send you some beans I roast.


----------



## rad457

> TOF, you didn t get the message, everyone moving into CA has to has one of those, it s the law, on the east coast it s keurig, in the mid-west and in the sticks Mr. Coffee does just fine.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Up here in the north we still have Tassimo and a French press for emergencies?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a stainless percolator and a hand grinder for emergencies, I have about a half dozen different ways to heat it depending on what utilities are gone in whatever emergency I might find myself in.

Damn Ian, roasting your own beans is pretty serious!


----------



## Brit

Nespresso machine for me. Heat a bit of milk in a cup for 30 seconds in microwave then put it under nespresso spout. Lift flap, insert capsule, close flap, press button. When it stops, lift flap again to eject capsule. Now I want one damn you.


----------



## HokieKen

My lil buddy likes to try new snacks Ian. PM forthcoming!









I use a hand grinder and a Chemex pot at work.


----------



## ToddJB

I wanted to get all fancy with my coffee as Americano is my favorite Joe to drink, but alas, I'm still just rocking the 10 year old $20 Mr Coffee drippy drippy


----------



## Mosquito

I don't drink coffee, so I've only ever had 1 coffee maker. Probably the same $20 machine Todd has, as it was just one I bought for my apartment so I wouldn't have to deal with a grumpy girlfriend/fiance when she didn't get her coffee in the morning


----------



## HokieKen

I'm far too cheap to ever spend that kind of money on an espresso machine but my wife spied that one in the dumpster at her work and sent me a text asking if I wanted it. It wouldn't do anything but flash an error code. Tore it down, cleaned it, replaced a couple plastic gears and, good as new. Been going strong for 4 or 5 years now


----------



## 489tad

> TOF, in the mid-west and in the sticks Mr. Coffee does just fine.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yep!


----------



## ToddJB

.


----------



## ToddJB

> I don t drink coffee, so I ve only ever had 1 coffee maker. Probably the same $20 machine Todd has, as it was just one I bought for my apartment so I wouldn t have to deal with a grumpy girlfriend/fiance when she didn t get her coffee in the morning
> 
> - Mosquito


Why was a girlfriend at your apartment in the morning, Sinner?


----------



## Lazyman

I am sure she just stopped by for coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Only coffee I've ever drank? 1/2 &1/2…...1/2 GI Coffee, and 1/2 Jack Daniels.

( well..maybe a wee bit of Irish Coffee….)

Waiting on something to blow up….









And no one to tell me which wire NOT to cut…..remove that many clamps on a Monday morning?


----------



## KentInOttawa

I like coffee. 4 years in Germany spoiled me so I bought a good fully-automatic when I got home. $1600!!! I wore it out and am now working on wearing out a less expensive machine.


----------



## HokieKen

> Why was a girlfriend at your apartment in the morning, Sinner?
> 
> - ToddJB


And what did your wife think about it? Stud.


----------



## Mosquito

> Why was a girlfriend at your apartment in the morning, Sinner?
> 
> - ToddJB


She was so desperate to spend all day with me that she'd leave her place right away in the morning, not even taking the time for coffee 



> And what did your wife think about it? Stud.
> 
> - HokieKen


Didn't have an apartment and a wife at the same time, so as long as I kept the girlfriend and the fiance separated all was good


----------



## shampeon

I almost exclusively drink Americanos, Todd. As a bonus, my 2nd grader really likes making them for me and Katie. I pretty much only use the steam wand around the holidays for egg nogg lattes or when guests come over.

Nice save, Kenny. Hit me up, I'm roasting a new batch today.

Roasting green coffee beans vs. buying from the store is a lot like milling your own lumber vs. buying S4S. The equipment outlay is there, but it pays for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## BrandonW

Shamp, I remember you sending me some of the coffee you roasted back in 2013 along with a padauk marking knife-that was some good stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

PM sent Ian and thanks )

Nice machine Kent! Like mine, it's not as hardcore and Ian's rig but DANG the fully auto machines are great. Put whole beans in the back end and push a button and there's a fresh espresso waiting. This is the pinnacle of human evolution fellas ;-) No, wait, one more step… I need for it to empty the bin and refill the water itself. Without me doing any plumbing.

I do straight espressos when I'm at home on the weekends. But if I'm heading to work or to the shop, it's Americanos for me too. Which is European for "why are these pu&$!3s adding water to their espressos?" 'Merica! That's why!

Yeti - being on the east coast I also have a Keurig (well a knock-off Keurig) ;-) It's for company. After a couple of cookouts when I tried to let family experience the difference between espresso and drip brew and everybody either drowned it with milk or dumped half of it out and filled it with water and microwaved it, I decided to save my beans and the wear and tear on my machine.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry, y'all got me started on coffee, it's your fault. It's kinda like mentioning hand planes to bandit ;-)

Here's my work setup. The Chemex pot is slow and I'm sure me hand-grinding my beans drives co-workers batty sometimes ;-) But the chemex makes a great cup if you have hot water at the ready. I tried a lot of different french presses and pour over methods before settling in with the Chemex about a decade ago. There is a definitive and noticable difference with the filters and geometry of the Chemex vs a cheap pour-over rig.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been tempted by the Keurig but I'm cheap and don't want to find out what kind of cancer it's giving people 20 years from now. I grind my Costco beans (whatever's on sale keeps a different variety in the cabinet every ~ month) in a blender type grinder which I want to replace with a burr grinder but it just keeps working. Slow drip after that gets me through the day.


----------



## rad457

My Favorite Son in Law brought me back a traditional Afghanistan coffee grinder after one of his tours but that thing grinds the beans into flour and coffee so strong it will rot your teeth out


----------



## BrandonW

Are we doing coffee mugs now? Here's a nice pseudo-walnut one my wife got me for my birthday. Despite being a metal mug, the walnut grain looks legit.


----------



## HokieKen

That does look really good Brandon. I would have thought it was Walnut for sure! I can't drink coffee from a stainless steel cup. Whenever I've tried it always tastes like metal to me. It's the same with most cold drinks as well. Turns out there's a small percentage of the population who are particularly sensitive to the taste of metal even in very small trace amounts :-(


----------



## BrandonW

That's interesting, Kenny. I can taste the metal when drinking cold drinks, but not warm drinks.


----------



## Brit

The trick is to only rinse it out with water and only give it a good scrub once a week with washing up liquid. You only get the bad taste one a week then. The rest of the time the taste gets better and better.


----------



## theoldfart

^ good info, will have to incorporate it into my routine.


----------



## bandit571

When the spoon will stand straight up in the cup…THEN you have made STRONG coffee..DAMHIKT…..just be thankful, that the spoon doesn't dissolve…..metal ones, that is….


----------



## HokieKen

I never use soap for anything that coffee contacts. Only hot water. Drives my wife nuts.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that you are supposed to clean your coffee mugs with whiskey.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm way more excited about this than anyone should be. Ever.









A vintage lead pointer I bought on ebay. It has an eccentric conical abrasive sleeve inside. As you spin the cap the sleeve shifts to rub the outer edge of the lead. Look at this point!









Plus it's a big chunka cast iron that'll knock a monkey fudger out ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

> ... population who are particularly sensitive to the taste of metal even in very small trace amounts :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Im the same with cilantro. Herb of the debil.

One of the guys for our yearly camping trip got beer mugs made from a bison horn or some isht. I slugged a celebratory beer out of it. Then smelled it. Ohh boy. Not good. Marrowy.

One of the guys at work gave me some coffee from his family's farm in Guatemala. Its ground so fine its like powder though. Suggestions on brewing?

East coast kuerig guy. Got a french press somewhere. Do have hot water.


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, I have one that was my dads. Hard thing is finding the sanding sleeve.


----------



## Mosquito

So this is getting real


----------



## shampeon

Stef: get yourself a turkish coffee pot (ibrik). They're inexpensive, look cool, and you could use it for hide glue if you decide you hate it. Just dump the fine grounds in with water and sugar if you want, and heat it slowly until it foams, then drink it.

Or if that isn't appealing, cold brew it in an old nalgene.


----------



## DLK

> I'm way more excited about this than anyone should be. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage lead pointer I bought on ebay. It has an eccentric conical abrasive sleeve inside. As you spin the cap the sleeve shifts to rub the outer edge of the lead. Look at this point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it's a big chunka cast iron that'll knock a monkey fudger out ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


When I was an undergrad I used to have one of those. I wonder if I still do.


----------



## Mosquito

I used one of those for drafting and architecture classes


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…









For scale…









Smallest block plane I have..









Hand tooled box joints…..


----------



## rad457

Wonder how it would work with mechanical pencils, I use a Staedtler with it's hand sharpener.

https://www.staples.ca/products/864407-en-staedtler-mars-technico-3-piece-leadholder-set

https://www.staples.ca/products/13245-en-staedtler-lead-pointer


----------



## Lazyman

I picked mine up at a rummage sale a couple of years ago.









Looks like Carl Thomson didn't want it getting stolen. I paid $1 for it - 2/3 off!


----------



## Brit

You should be excited about that bit of kit Kenny. Iconic design. I missed out on a mint one of those a few years back. Still I musn't grumble…


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, how is it that I never heard of the tru-pointer until last week? I've been using a steel block with sandpaper on it for years. I will continue to I'm sure to make chisel point tips for layout work but the pointy point is nice for paper 

I have one of those in the shop too Andy


----------



## terryR

How funny, I tried (again) to sharpen pencils yesterday with my little Lee Valley manual sharpener; but I put a back bevel on it years ago. Damn.

Gotta look into one of these vintage tools since I'll have some income soon…

Best of all, I'm starting clinical rotations next week! Only need a month of clinical, Then I'm back in the workforce!

Finally found my wood burning tool; Burned this yesterday,










adding black dye today…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yay Terry, congrats on getting back to the workforce!!!


----------



## Brit

Congrats Terry. Burning looks good. Are you just adding black dye to the burnt bits or all over. Just wondering how you sealed the rest of the wood if it is just the burnt bits.


----------



## terryR

Andy, black inside the lines. Probably use spray shellac to seal it all.

Smitty, now I can afford to buy tools again!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And that's a very good thing indeed


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, that's a nice collection of sharpeners. I just picked up this Ranger before quarantine started:









And here's my general sharpener for the shop with the sophisticated pencil holder:


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go Terry 'cuz buying tools is a good thing.


----------



## Brit

Nice Brandon.

For some reason I went for years where I could never find a pencil when I wanted one. I ended up buying about 60 of them. The ones I'm using sit in an offcut of a beech branch and the rest reside in a lovely maple box that fellow LJ Brad Chittum gave me when we met up in London in 2013.


----------



## BrandonW

Unfortunately my fancy pencil box is in the office, not here at home. But I do have a photograph of the pencil holder my wife got me a couple of years ago









I'm a bit of a pencil nerd-I bet we could do a Pencils of Your Dreams thread (though I'm not sure many others would join in).


----------



## Brit

That's a pretty cool holder. I love pencils too, but I guess for most people, a pencil is a pencil is a pencil.


----------



## HokieKen

Gorgeous work TR and congrats on getting the employment process moving. Stay safe around those sick people though!

Had a quick look online and replacement sleeves are hard to come by for the lead pointers. Mine came with a brand new sleeve though so I figure it'll last most of forever. If not, it won't be hard to make a form and glue up my own sleeves I don't think.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for The tip Shamp!

I need to start carrying screwdrivers with me when looking at jobs. I look at a lot of old schools. Should be able the clean house on old sharpeners.


----------



## jmartel

> Im the same with cilantro. Herb of the debil.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sorry for your inferior genetics.



> So this is getting real
> 
> - Mosquito


Mini mos on the way? Congrats!

I just use 0.9mm mechanical pencils in the shop. But I always lose them anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

You would be surprised Brandon. There have been several threads about best/favorite pencil and sharpeners on here.

I would kill to find a good kit to turn my own 2mm lead holders. There are several 2mm pencils but I've never found one that's a clutch mechanism instead of the automatic-advance type. And I have found a couple of clutch pencil kits but only in 3mm and 5.6mm. This is the pencil I made for work:









If I could get that hardware with a clutch mechanism I'd be happy as a pig in slop…


----------



## HokieKen

> So this is getting real
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Mini mos on the way? Congrats!
> 
> - jmartel


Dang, I totally missed that post! And wouldn't have figured it out anyway. Congrats Mos'  I see you took my advice…



> Knock her up Mos. That ll put an end to that life of luxury!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Brit

Congrats Mos! That will keep you out of mischief.


----------



## theoldfart

Hell, I figured another good Mos pic. Well I guess in a way it is, congratulations Mama and Papa Mos.
BTW, subtlety takes time around here!


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats, Mos. Pretty soon you'll be doing things like attaching remotes to frisbees because life with kids is never the same (the photo below is from this morning). And there's also a ton of cool projects to make when you have kids, but finding time to make them becomes more elusive.


----------



## Brit

You can't leave it there Brandon. Why was there a need for that?


----------



## rad457

Congrats Mos. now you can really fine tune your Photography skills just remember Nudity is frowned upon on this site Sorry just had a flashback to some Bondo Poses.


----------



## jmartel

> You can t leave it there Brandon. Why was there a need for that?
> 
> - Brit


Kids tend to lose/hide things.

I've also seen people attach the remote to the couch with a cable, tie/screw it to a 2×4, attach a balloon to the remote, etc.


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, jmartel has it. Our kids have lost two remotes (probably in the inner regions of the couch). Hopefully they won't lose this one for awhile.

I almost forgot about those workbench poses.


----------



## miketo

Catching up here.

Coffee: Best espresso I've had was a "god shot" in a crowded cafe on the Rue Clair in Paris. I think it was a manual lever pull from a rushed waitron. I've been chasing that shot ever since; zero bitterness, incredible full and layered flavor, smooth beyond belief. Definitely not your average Starbucks slapdown. Second best was in a hole-in-the-wall cafe in a back street in Florence. Either one I could sit and drink all day, letting the saucers pile up while I watch folks and read woodworking books.

Tried talking my wife into dropping two and a half large on a Vetrano 2B. That convo went about as well as you'd imagine. So we are content with a middle-of-the-road burr grinder and a French press. We get really good results with that and enjoy our two cuppas on weekends. But the lure of that hit in Paris is ever there for me. I wonder if I could talk her into a fully auto espresso machine? I mostly drink Americanos but there's just something about an espresso shot that's the best for me.

Pencils: A retired neighbor gave me a bunch of his drafting stuff when I was twelve, including the conical sharpener and mechanical pencils. They came in useful when I took a drafting class in jr. high. They are long gone now, and today I'm still a mechanical pencil guy. Love the ones that Stumpy recommended this past December!

Remotes: A while back I had a ton of A/V equipment. My bride is whip smart but didn't want to mess around with multiple remotes, turn-on/ shut down sequences, and the like. Bought a Logitech remote that you program online and haven't looked back. One-button click and things turn on in the proper sequence and the proper settings. I've gotten rid of a lot of the gear but still have that remote. Makes life a lot easier.

Kids: Gratz, Mos! Just remember that when they get older, the kids will feel the same way about you that you do to your parents. So you've got that to look forward to. :evilgrin:


----------



## Lazyman

> Congrats, Mos. Pretty soon you ll be doing things like attaching remotes to frisbees because life with kids is never the same (the photo below is from this morning). And there s also a ton of cool projects to make when you have kids, but finding time to make them becomes more elusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brandon


 That's dangerous. I would probably end up absentmindedly throwing it across the room myself, much less one of the kids. My old dog probably would have assumed it was one the ones I threw for him too and chew it to shreds.


----------



## bandit571

Or, have it sitting outside, and fill up with rain….


----------



## HokieKen

Silly Brandon. That's not how you keep up with the remote. That's how you loose your Frisbee.


----------



## DLK

Is there a pencil sharpener of my dreams forum?


----------



## BrandonW

Well, I didn't have a giant Buick steering wheel handy. Otherwise that would have been the solution.


----------



## DLK

Congratulations Mos, you better sharpen up a junior jack to put into the offsprings hands and get started on a toddlers work bench.


----------



## duckmilk

> Im the same with cilantro. Herb of the debil.
> 
> One of the guys for our yearly camping trip got beer mugs made from a bison horn or some isht. I slugged a celebratory beer out of it. Then smelled it. Ohh boy. Not good. Marrowy.
> 
> One of the guys at work gave me some coffee from his family's farm in Guatemala. Its ground so fine its like powder though. Suggestions on brewing?
> 
> East coast kuerig guy. Got a french press somewhere. Do have hot water.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm the same with cilantro, as were both my parents.

The coffee in Brazil is usually also ground into a powder which makes it very strong. They use a fine cloth strainer for it that is washable.


----------



## Mosquito

> Im the same with cilantro. Herb of the debil.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Sorry for your inferior genetics.
> 
> So this is getting real
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Mini mos on the way? Congrats!
> 
> - jmartel


Yes indeed 



> Dang, I totally missed that post! And wouldn t have figured it out anyway. Congrats Mos  I see you took my advice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock her up Mos. That ll put an end to that life of luxury!
> - HokieKen
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
Click to expand...

Ha, yeah when I was giving my wife a hard time for sitting around doing nothing, that WAS the reason she was sitting around doing nothing, feeling sick all the time lol

And thanks everyone, I figure I should probably be safe unless/until the kid is tall enough to out-reach my wife. I'm already well practiced at keeping the important things out of her reach


----------



## jmartel

Do as much woodworking as you can for now. There's gonna be basically nothing going on for at least the first 6-9 months. At least true in my case.

And don't waste the time on building a crib. They are going to chew on it anyway. At least mine has been on hers.

Get a good glider to go in the kids room. You're gonna spend a lot of time in it.


----------



## shampeon

Jmart is right. I'd even generalize it to say, don't bother making any nice furniture thing, because by the time you build it, they'll have begun to outgrow it.

Congrats, man. It's a cool experience, even if there's huge parts of it that will make you crazy and tired, and also tired and crazy.


----------



## theoldfart

The boys are right. I made a few things for the grandkids. One was a really nice set of child size Stickley table and chairs and a toy chest/blanket chest. The chair/table set was outgrown in two years. The toy chest should be usable for a lifetime, at least that's how I built it.

My contribution to the virtual pencil sharpener thread is:










getting to the point










It was my dads.


----------



## Brit

Very nice Kev.

I found out tonight that not including any carving tools, I've got a lot of chisels. I was laying them out on the bench trying to get an idea of how wide I need to make my chisel rack when I get around to building it. With minimal gap between them it came to 5 feet. Its going to have to be 3 tiers I think so I can keep the width to around 20 inches. The sensible thing would be to put them in drawers, but they look so damn cool I want to see them on the wall.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, what about a motorized carousel? It could have multicoloured LEDs and musical accompaniment!

That will be a big rack, tall as well unless you want to be bending over squinting at tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Kev . Are the extra inserts just replacements or are they for different tapers?


----------



## HokieKen

Feel free to send a box across the pond if you want to get by with a smaller rack Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, spares. One is used up and the other's sanding strip came undone. It looks like it should be easy to just use wet/dry sanding sheets and make my own abrasive cover.


----------



## MSquared

I have one of those … somewhere! Certainly in a box with all my drafting stuff.


----------



## TerryDowning

Speaking of pencil sharpening I remembered this gem.


----------



## duckmilk

I was waiting to congratulate you Mos because I thought you may have meant something entirely different than how this crowd took it. It would have been funny if that was the case. But now, CONGRATULATIONS!! Any predicted due date?


----------



## duckmilk

I can't believe i watched the whole thing Terry, but I did, and it was funny )


----------



## HokieKen

Hell Duck ai've seen it at least 5 times and I still laugh when he says the little pencil sharpener is from "an Asian country in Japan". I don't know why but that's the line that always cracks me up ))


----------



## bandit571

Until I can find my Boston 55….this will just have to do..









1-1/2 hours in the shop, was about all I could handle….









Lid for the box is in the clamps…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats Mos, kids are great, most of the time but they can be messy and time consuming and expensive and take up alot of room and tear up your stuff, but they're still great (oh and expensive).



> For the record, I was totally kidding. I, under no circumstance, would suggest that anyone willingly breed. It's basically saying "life is just too easy and I have way too much money and time. I need something that can really fugg things up for me over the next few decades."
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Mosquito

> I was waiting to congratulate you Mos because I thought you may have meant something entirely different than how this crowd took it. It would have been funny if that was the case. But now, CONGRATULATIONS!! Any predicted due date?
> 
> - duckmilk


lol I was debating going in a different direction with it as well  "No… I just finally found a Keen Kutter KK101…" 
October 30th is the ETA


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Mos. Kid'll be modding computers before he/she is 3.


----------



## theoldfart

I hear kids come with USB ports built in now,or maybe it was BlueTooth?


----------



## bigblockyeti

ADHD kicked in while I was cutting lumber for my slab forms and I started cleaning up a fire carved log and holy mackerel, I looked like an overworked chimney sweep when done(ish). Not sure how much farther I want to take it but I like the results so far.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Mos!

I like those Yeti.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's the same one at different angles, the fire toasted different areas of the exterior to different depths. I'm thinking if I want a nice white exterior I need to leave the bark on during the burn.


----------



## jmartel

One other thing that I wouldn't recommend is going out of the US for a vacation when your wife is 35 weeks. Learned my lesson on that one. Coming up on a year on Thursday.


----------



## shampeon

Jmart reminds me, before the MiniMos arrives:

go on a babymoon with the girl, before she gets uncomfortably humongous. 2nd trimester is perfect.
plan a weekend with your friends, because you ain't seeing them for a while.
take parenting advice from strangers on the internet.


----------



## Mosquito

Lol you're multinational escapades did come to mind jmart. That shouldn't be an issue here. I hate traveling, and don't have a passport lol. Wife just went on a 9 day vacation with her family in March, so she'll be tapped out on PTO pretty quick, especially since she isn't earning any weight now…

Solid advice Shamp, especially #3 lol

We barely went on a honeymoon, and not sure what this pandemic will bring about for a baby moon. Luckily the expected due date is >2 weeks after the cabin closes down, so good timing there, won't miss out on any of it, hopefully lol

The friends weekend isn't a bad idea, though I rarely see many that often anyway, sadly


----------



## Mosquito

Yeti, I had no idea what it was exactly that you were doing before, but now I get it. That's frickin' sweet!


----------



## rad457

> Yeti, I had no idea what it was exactly that you were doing before, but now I get it. That s frickin sweet!
> 
> - Mosquito


I thought, great camp stove why put the fire out? Guess after a few Cocktails a few will end up back in the Pit


----------



## Brit

> Well, I didn t have a giant Buick steering wheel handy. Otherwise that would have been the solution.
> 
> - Brandon


I had visions of you and your good lady sitting down to enjoy some TV in the evening. She says: "Could you pass the remote darling?" The next thing she knows, she's been hit in the side of the head with a frizbee.


----------



## SIkring

You got me!



> As an ever evolving thread ive come to realize that our shops aren't just related to our woodworking arenas but can be found outside, at the kitchen table, or on top of a couple of saw horses buried in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Our projects might not only be made of wood but concrete, grout, paint (yea i said it), and caulk too.
> 
> Show off what you been working on around the house, in the shop or out in the yard. Feel free to crack distasteful jokes, poke fun at your buddies or make new ones. There's really no topic here , so rant and rave away like stark raving lunatic.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, I had no idea what it was exactly that you were doing before, but now I get it. That s frickin sweet!
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah, sometimes I don't explain things well but it wasn't my idea in the first place, I found it on youtube and thought what the hell, these logs are basically garbage anyway so if it turns out poorly they're still going to be burned.





I cleaned up the sides with 50G then 100G on my large orbit ROS and did the top with a 36G then 80G with a belt sander. The machete idea for cleaning the interior during and after the burn worked well, mine's a Gerber with saw teeth on the back which especially helped knock stuff loose and drag it from the inside while on fire.

I looked for some hickory at my parents over mother's day but the downed tree from two weeks prior just wasn't that big, there is a giant oak that's buried in the jungle that was knocked down during the same storm and the top I cleaned up was big, the lower trunk that I can't yet get too should get me the diameter I'm looking for.


----------



## HokieKen

> You got me!
> 
> As an ever evolving thread ive come to realize that our shops aren't just related to our woodworking arenas but can be found outside, at the kitchen table, or on top of a couple of saw horses buried in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Our projects might not only be made of wood but concrete, grout, paint (yea i said it), and caulk too.
> 
> Show off what you been working on around the house, in the shop or out in the yard. Feel free to crack distasteful jokes, poke fun at your buddies or make new ones. There's really no topic here , so rant and rave away like stark raving lunatic.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> - SIkring


Another one Rickrolled! Cut another notch in the belt stef.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently those $40 harbor freight electric chainsaws aren't any good for ripping turning blanks. Killed mine yesterday. Time to get a real saw.


----------



## HokieKen

I've yet to have my hands on an electric chainsaw that can handle the duty cycle of processing logs for turning Jmart. Even if it can handle to the loading, they don't seem to be able to handle it for long. It will help a good deal if you file the chain for ripping IMO. It doesn't make a huge difference in the time it takes to make the cut but it seems to ease the load on the saw when it's in the cut.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah I knew this one wasn't going to last. But $40 was an easier sell to the wife than $300-400. At least now I can point to this and say "See I told you so".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The sincerest of CONGRATS to Mos and Mrs. Mos on the soon-to-be spawning! I also love Tip #3 above; anything you need input on, just let us know. We're here to help!


----------



## Mosquito

I had one of the Black and Decker ones for all of a day's worth of use before it ate itself cutting up some Russian Olive… now on the hunt for something as well. I do like the idea of electric, as I could use it in the shop instead of having to haul it outside, and one less small engine to maintain.

Thanks Smitty


----------



## HokieKen

Look at cordless ones if they're in your budget Mos. There are some pretty beefy ones these days from what I've read. Chainsaws are the hardest damn things I've ever owned to keep running…


----------



## DanKrager

I've had good luck with Stihl, having owned three, two currently. The engine block cracked at the oil pump and wouldn't lube the blade on a low end model. I'm in the camp that if a motor won't start and run on second pull, it gets replaced. I also have a Craftsman electric that crosscuts bowl blanks readily enough and it's over 40 years old. (yes they had electricity in our area back then).

I see crosscut chains in ripping situation and wonder why. Even if it's a ripping chain ripping, the user always cuts "upgrain", i.e. the chisel points are "lifting" the grain. At best, the chain mills rip straight across the grain. Now anyone using a hand rip saw knows that it's much easier to "press" the grain, or cut "down grain" than to rip "up grain". It's awkward to make a chain saw do that but it does cut faster with less power required. It takes a much longer blade, too. But if one can have a saw dedicated to ripping, a lower power saw with a long blade and a ripping chain seems like a good choice.

All my logs either get split or bandsawed. Won't ask a chain saw to do something I wouldn't do by hand.

DanK


----------



## Lazyman

I started by using the electric chain saw from my Remington pole saw and except for the length of the bar, it actually works pretty well. I have abused the hell of it and it's still going strong. I found a Homelite 16" at a garage sale for $11, including 2 extra new in box chains and it worked even better (bigger motor and longer chain) until the metal gear on the motor shaft ate the glass or carbon reinforced plastic one driving the chain. I think that something got loose which allowed it to misalign or something. One minute it worked great the next it was just a motor.

I wanted to be able to take it somewhere without a cord and I hate messing with 2-cycle engines so I then bought a Ryobi 40V cordless. There are probably better ones but it works very well even though the bar is a little short. It has plenty of power for my backyard use. I was pretty impressed with the battery life when I first got it. Lately, I've noticed that the battery is already not lasting as long as it did when it was new, even though it is less than 2 years old and I don't really use it that much. Hopefully, I just got a bad battery and it is not a common problem with their 40v system. The batteries are where the cordless ones get expensive. If you are going to be doing more than about 20-30 minutes of cutting, you probably need at least 2 batteries and probably 3 or 4 of them if you planning to use it all day to cut a cord of firewood for example.


----------



## Brit

Sometimes I like to make the noise of a chainsaw when I use this bad boy. Do you think I should see someone?


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, seems normal to me. i thought about making the same noise with this










and these



















Credit for the restore on the above two goes to Bob Summerfield.


----------



## jmartel

> All my logs either get split or bandsawed. Won t ask a chain saw to do something I wouldn t do by hand.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


In this case, it was a piece of crotch maple with interlocking grain. So splitting wouldn't work. And it's too big for my bandsaw. So, chainsaw it is. I got it mostly cut open and had to use wedges to get it the rest of the way after the saw died, was luckily away from the interlocked grain area. Still a messy cut.


----------



## BrandonW

theoldfart, that Roubo frame saw is epic.


----------



## Brit

Epic is right.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a 36" bar and a couple of ripping chains I used for milling and for ripping smaller logs down. Then I use a 20" bar with crosscut chains for… you got it, cross cuts ;-) I'm at a point just now where I have literally spent more time working on my Stihl 044 than I have using it since I've owned it. So I'm trying to just ignore all the logs and trees I have to process…

Does your chainsaw sound have an accent Andy?


----------



## jmartel

I want to get a 36" bar saw and an alaskan mill to do a bit of my own milling, but that's gonna have to wait. I'll probably stick with a 20" bar crosscut for now and rent a big one when needed.


----------



## Brit

Don't be silly Kenny. Chainsaws don't have accents. They speak the universal language of dust, danger and noise. :-D


----------



## HokieKen

Well that's disappointing Andy. I guess my neighbors wouldn't be any less bitchy if I imported one then.


----------



## ToddJB

I bought a MS261 used and haven't had to put a bit of work into it yet. I use the premixed fuel, I think it keeps them far cleaner than mixing your own, but I also don't go through gallons and gallons and of it.

It's an 18" bar. I would like to get a bigger one for lite milling, but man that 18" is a perfect all around saw.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny was just hoping that if it had a British accent his wife wouldn't object to him buying a new one.


----------



## rad457

I have a 14" Homelite think almost 40 years old on its second bar that still runs great and a 30 year old 
Jonsered that silly me, swapped the 24' bar for a 18" with 2 extra chains when I bought it. Since moving back into town they don't get used much anymore


----------



## duckmilk

I have 3 gas chainsaws and one electric. The 3 gas ones don't run even after taking them to a repair shop. The electric one is a craftsman with an 18" bar. I cut down a dead oak with it that had a 12"+ trunk and then cut it into shorter logs. I still have one of the logs in my shop for beating stuff on, everyone needs a shop log.

With the generator, I can take the saw anywhere on the property. The bar tensioning mechanism is the only complaint. It's a plastic knob which doesn't hold the tension very long and needs attention frequently. But, the saw has plenty of power for my needs.


----------



## TerryDowning

is anyone using a chainsaw to shrapen their pencil?

Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## shampeon

Not sure about pencil sharpening, but I use a 3HP Stihl with a 36" bar to brew my coffee.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All this talk of chainsaws, and I got mine out today for major tree trimming. Three overflowing truckloads of branches to the dump later (filled the bed of the truck, then started draping larger branches over the cab, back to front), and branches are away from the roof and sides of the house.

It's a Stihl. Hadn't run in three years, started on the 10th (?) pull or so. Very happy with that!

By the end of the day, I'd cut some holly, bloodwood, river birch, elm, english walnut and dogwood.

Disappointed to hear english chainsaws don't have accents… really I am…


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be lucky to pull the rope on my Stihl 10 times without breaking the flywheel or something else equally stupid Smitty…


----------



## Lazyman

My biggest problem with the 2-cycle engines I've had is that I don't use them enough and the fuel mix goes bad, which screws up the carburetor so even with fresh fuel it will never start again without repair. Whose great idea was it to have the fuel mix enter through the crankcase so that it also acts as the lubricant. Sure is nice on my electric ones to simply pull the trigger and it runs.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, 2-cycles are stupid Nathan. When there's a battery or plug-in that can push a rip chain on a 28 or 30" bar, life will be good. For somebody. Not for me because it'll be expensive as hell and my wife won't let me have one…

BTW, I have a Remington pole saw too. Best $3 I ever spent at a yard sale!


----------



## bandit571

Cordless, anyone….


----------



## BrandonW

Where'd you find a cordless ladder, Bandit?


----------



## Lazyman

I can beat that Kenny, I found a Reminington pole saw sitting by someone's trash a couple of weeks ago waiting to be picked up so it was free. It even has a 2 inch longer bar than my other one. It didn't have a chain so I took the bar from my broken Homelite, drilled a hole for the tightening adjustment and now I have a 16" saw again.

I think that it would probably be possible to make a plug-in that can handle a 28-30" bar but it would probably be a little heavy, though that might not be a big deal for a chain saw mill since it rests on the the log while cutting. Plug-ins are pretty cheap so it might be cheaper than or at least no more expensive than a gas one of comparable size.

BTW, I discovered what I think may be the best sharpener for chainsaws.  Pferd 17300 CS-X Chain Sharp Filing Guide. Stihl markets the same sharpener in their orange colors but it is more expensive. It files both the tooth and the depth gauge at the same time but won't remove more from the depth gauge than is necessary. It's design also helps you file the tooth at the right angle. One or two passes on each tooth and you are ready to go.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I love 2 stroke engines, I think I have 5 or 6 gas chainsaws between 42cc and 78cc and the power to weight ratio can't be touched. I do always keep a tiny flat head screwdriver with me for adjusting mixture and idle screws but making them run perfectly is just part of the fun. I had a 2 stroke waverunner and I'm building my kids a go-kart from a 2 stroke snow blower engine with a much larger carburetor to give off more of that wonderful 2 stroke exhaust smell. I almost bought a 2 stroke tailgating blender but it was fubared beyond even what I can fix.

I had an old 70hp six cylinder 2 stroke Mercury outboard powerhead I converted to closed loop cooling and was planning (briefly) to build a slabbing mill with it. Syncing the carbs alone with a PITA on that engine but something with a vertical crankshaft designed to run (and last) for extended periods of time at 4000-5500rpm I saw as being an ideal slab mill powerplant. I had done nothing to figure out how to muffle the exhaust so it was LOUD even when not under load but the sound was music to my ears and the smell was a bouquet to my nose.


----------



## rad457

*BTW, I discovered what I think may be the best sharpener for chainsaws. Pferd 17300 CS-X Chain Sharp Filing Guide. Stihl markets the same sharpener in their orange colors but it is more expensive. It files both the tooth and the depth gauge at the same time but won't remove more from the depth gauge than is necessary. It's design also helps you file the tooth at the right angle. One or two passes on each tooth and you are ready to go.
*

LOL! thought about getting one of those, checked on Amazon, CA, $84.00 + tax!
Think I'll stick with my cordless Dremel for now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I use my harbor freight chain grinder, after much fussing I can get pretty good results with it in little time but out of the box it was very frustrating. I was foolishly thinking of would be similar to the Oregon grinder I used in high school while working at a tool rental place. I guess there's a reason the Oregon costs $300 more.


----------



## BrandonW

So this is what I've been up to in the shop. I had an old garden bench that needed some rehabilitation and picked up some PT deck boards from HD-the pieces with the straightest grain I could find. I know we all love working with PT wood, but this project hasn't been too bad so far.


----------



## HokieKen

I've always just filed my chains free hand. I do have a gauge to check the depth gauge and a guide to file them when needed. That pferd thing looks pretty handy. Since getting a 36" bar for milling, I've seriously considered buying the HF electric sharpener. It's a massive pain in the ass to file all those teeth. Of course I can do it without having to take the saw off the mill though.


----------



## Lazyman

One of the things I like about the Pferd is that you don't have to check the depth gauge and if it does need adjusting, it (supposedly) is done at the same time as you are filing the tooth. The angle guide is nice too because I inevitably end up changing the angle as I proceed. With this you have a reference that helps you keep it uniform. Much easier than an electric grinder too. It usually takes longer for me to go find it in my shop than to sharpen the entire chain.

Yikes Andre. It's only $36 (~$50 CAD) on the Zon US.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gauges are over rated, just file them off and the saw will cut faster ;^)


----------



## HokieKen

Yes it will Yeti  I have considered increasing the depth on one of my rip chains to see if it makes the milling go any faster. I may give it a go at some point. For the most part, I leave chain geometries alone though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Congrats, Mos. Pretty soon you ll be doing things like attaching remotes to frisbees because life with kids is never the same (the photo below is from this morning). And there s also a ton of cool projects to make when you have kids, but finding time to make them becomes more elusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brandon


we had problems with remotes going missing in our Emergency Operations Center. We still can't find them but at least this lest us know when one has gone AWOL.


----------



## KelvinGrove

So, what I actually stopped by for was advice. Any thoughts on dado stacks? I won't say money is no object but I have been stimulated so I can afford a good value instead of buying "the cheapest I can get by with".


----------



## Lazyman

> Yes it will Yeti  I have considered increasing the depth on one of my rip chains to see if it makes the milling go any faster. I may give it a go at some point. For the most part, I leave chain geometries alone though.
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL. Just like with carving, I try to go to full depth with a single mallet blow. It saves tons of time.


----------



## HokieKen

> So, what I actually stopped by for was advice. Any thoughts on dado stacks? I won t say money is no object but I have been stimulated so I can afford a good value instead of buying "the cheapest I can get by with".
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I have this set and it's been a real workhorse for me. It's a cheaper set and the 12T blades don't leave the greatest finish. But it is consistent and cuts a good, flat bottom. I also have this set but I got it used and it needs to be sharpened so I've only used it a couple of times with mediocre results. If I were buying a new set, I'd probably go with this one though. I like the Freud blades and the 24T blades and the 4-lobed chippers would be worth the extra $100 I think. Of course, it'll cost more to have all those teeth sharpened too… For a more budget-friendly option, I've heard good things about this Oshlun set but don't have any hands-on with it. It's only a 6" set though where the Freuds are 8". If you think you can get by with a 6" set, it can save you a good chunk of change.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have the same one as Kenny but mine's got some sort of black coating on the plates. I'd buy another tomorrow if mine went missing. You'll likely never run out of capacity with an 8" set, but a 6" set maybe, that and you'll get more blade tip speed from an 8" set spinning at the same rpm.


----------



## HokieKen

Just noticed I linked the "Dial-a-width" in the second link in my previous post. I don't have that one, I have the SD508 which is on the same page but a different selection.


----------



## Brit

Rookie mistake there Kenny. LOL.


----------



## shampeon

I have the Freud set, and the Freud box joint set that cuts either 3/8" or 1/4" perfectly flat dados. They're like giant FTG blades. I actually use the box joint set a ton more than the regular dado set. In combination with a sled, I use it to make tenons on the table saw.

When I use the regular dado stack, I usually just run my router plane down the dado to clean up any unevennes in the bottoms.


----------



## HokieKen

I use my dado set to cut box joints more than anything else Ian. I should probably invest in a box joint set for that…


----------



## shampeon

I'm pretty impressed with it, Kenny. Cuts as clean as a router bit in one pass. I also made a spline jig for it.


----------



## DLK

Finally after a long drawn out ordeal the Main house sale is complete.
Just the guest house needs to be sold.
Now I can get back to finishing the wood-shop.


----------



## theoldfart

Congrats Don, feels good don't it?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, congrats Don. My house has been I escrow 3 times in the last 2 months, but buyers keep retracting their offer due to the virus.
It is very frustrating as our lease on the place I'm at here in Washington is coming up at the end of June, and the property management company has informed us that there will not be a renewal as the owner is selling. Can't buy up here until I sell my house in Las Vegas, and now I have to find another rental up here.
Enough crying. I need a beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Good stuff Ian. Might have to put that set on my Father's Day list.

Congratulations Don!


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, hang in there.


----------



## CL810

Tim- if you have a Sawstop check with them which ones they recommend. I know they don't recommend the Infinity brand because the blades are "full bodied" which makes for too much mass in the event the safety mechanism is triggered.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Paul. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Good news Don, hopefully the guest house is an easier sale.

I'm whooped, site work is for the birds. I'm not 20 any more and my body is doing a great job of reminding me of that. Yesterday forms were built and leveled.









Today I installed conduit if I ever want to turn it into a shop then finished up the gravel, I was a bit alarmed at how low it was in some spots, I have newfound respect for those able to eyeball how level a gravel field is. After hand shoveling another ton of gravel, it's as good as it's going to get. Doesn't look like much more has been done but my back knows better. Under slab poison has been administered and the kids don't have any class work so they'll be helping me with the vapor barrier then tieing rebar, I keep thinking the next job is going to be easier but their getting harder instead, the clock is ticking tomorrow as the under slab inspection has already been called in and the inspector could show up at any time.


----------



## DanKrager

Many slabs I poured with a pump truck were reinforced with welded wire fencing. Saved a lot of labor tying up the rebar. It was laid right on the plastic and pulled up into the concrete as it was poured. Pros did my 3 car garage 4" slab that way and no cracks have showed up.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm doing something similar minus the pumper, at 16' x 22' I'm debating cutting it or not.


----------



## chrisstef

> You got me!
> 
> As an ever evolving thread ive come to realize that our shops aren't just related to our woodworking arenas but can be found outside, at the kitchen table, or on top of a couple of saw horses buried in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Our projects might not only be made of wood but concrete, grout, paint (yea i said it), and caulk too.
> 
> Show off what you been working on around the house, in the shop or out in the yard. Feel free to crack distasteful jokes, poke fun at your buddies or make new ones. There's really no topic here , so rant and rave away like stark raving lunatic.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> - SIkring


Bahaha!!! I forget about that. Glad to have ya.


----------



## DLK

There is a shared driveway issue concerning the snow plowing that is holding up the sale of the guest house.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Snow always f's everything up.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Mos!

Boss man dropped 3 walnut logs in my parking spot. Call em 14" round x 2-3' long. I aint got a clue what to do with em.


----------



## HokieKen

Make some of Yeti's stools stef. That's good turning stock if ya got a lathe.


----------



## jmartel

Fantastic turning stock. I would go for that.


----------



## DLK

Yes Kevin it feels good. Thanks Kenny, Yeti and Paul. And sorry to hear about your troubles. The pandemic did cause a couple of weeks delay and made the transactions difficult.

We did the dance of joy.


----------



## terryR

Congrats on selling the house, Don! Best of luck with the other one.

BBY, you're killing my back with those photos. I'm not in my 20's anymore, also, but not in my 30's or 40's either.

Been working in Mom's garden this spring, moved a small amount of fencing yesterday.










^Brazilian Agate.


----------



## DLK

^ looks like a prawn.

Thanks Terry, been a long time coming.


----------



## HokieKen

That's gorgeous TR  I was tidying up some in my office last weekend and my little grandson saw the one I got from you and was enthralled. I told him how it was a rock that you used other rocks to make into a knife. When we went outside later, he brought me two rocks )) He left with two rocks :-/

That's good carving stock too Stef, especially while it's a little green. I seem to recall you wanted to make a Green Man? How about a brown Green Man? ;-) Lotta spoons in there too, few bowls?


----------



## terryR

Funny! But, it's kinda like rubbing 2 sticks together to make fire; not just any sticks will do! LOL


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks for the advice on the dado stack. About 10 minuets after I posted that the wife called. She went to get something out of the freezer and, lo-and-behold, the ice cream was melting. Yep, the 25 year old freezer had died.

She found one, and only one, at our local appliance store. (Using them is always our first choice) And she also discovered that no one else in town had one and would not guarantee delivery of one before June. FWIW the last freezer in town costs as much as 2.4 Fraud dado sets from Amazon.

It's only money.


----------



## HokieKen

It's also only ice cream Tim. Get a spoon and get to shovelling then order 2.4 dado sets! ;-)


----------



## jmartel

I'm surprised you found any freezers, Tim. They've been completely out of them everywhere for about 2 months here.


----------



## Brit

If you can wait until they find a vaccine, freezers will be 10 a penny on the secondhand market.


----------



## HokieKen

We filled our freezer with toilet paper.


----------



## miketo

Also provides hemorrhoid relief.


----------



## duckmilk

Talk about freezing your buns off…


----------



## KelvinGrove

We tend to stay stocked up on meat, everything really, so letting it thaw was not an option. Plan B was a fast trip to get 20 pounds of dry ice.

Side note. We remodeled our biology building. The new freezer room had 2 dedicated 20 amp circuits for the freezers (the 50 below research type) and 2 "convenience" outlets on GFIs. They contractor didn't mark them, it wasn't caught, and the movers plugged the freezers into them. The GFIs tripped and no alarms on the freezers.

One researcher lost a collection 17 years in the making. Literally a life's work gone.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good times here at Porcha Backyarda.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## theoldfart

My, that's a big cee-gar! Nice Cab too.


----------



## MSquared

TIM - Geez!! That's a crushing blow! And to think I got PO'd when the kids left the big basement freezer ajar for a few hours and the ice cream melted!!


----------



## HokieKen

I got a fine smelling package in the mail today! Can't wait to pull a couple shots in the morning 









Thank Ian!!


----------



## Mosquito

> Side note. We remodeled our biology building. The new freezer room had 2 dedicated 20 amp circuits for the freezers (the 50 below research type) and 2 "convenience" outlets on GFIs. They contractor didn t mark them, it wasn t caught, and the movers plugged the freezers into them. The GFIs tripped and no alarms on the freezers.
> 
> One researcher lost a collection 17 years in the making. Literally a life s work gone.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Ouch… that's why we (my parents) always had a radio clock plugged in and sitting on top of the freezer we had in the garage (upright). That way, we knew that if the clock was off, or flashing midnight, that the freezer is or had been off


----------



## theoldfart

The generator and interlock is installed so PG&E can go suck eggs!


----------



## Lazyman

30+ year old freezer full of food is why I bought an alarm.


----------



## DLK

Does someone have a good (inexpensive) solution for stopping FM radio interference from LED lights?


----------



## HokieKen

Get rid of the radio;-)

Seriously, you can probably stream the channel(s) you want to listen to.


----------



## Redoak49

I gave up on radio in the shop. I stream SiriusXM on my phone and use Bluetooth headset or speakers.


----------



## DLK

But doesn't that mean I have to get WiFi into the shop? Otherwise I'd use the phone.


----------



## Lazyman

I read somewhere that ferrite beads or choke on the cords between fixtures can help for the linkable ones. They are inexpensive so you won't be out a lot of dough to give it a try. You may have to put the ferrite on the input and output wires of the transformers inside the fixture if that doesn't help.


----------



## DLK

Where do I get ferrite beads? I think I read the same or I can buy a 110 V EMI filter, but I don't find them cheap enough here.


----------



## Lazyman

Electronics suppliers should have them but Amazon has a bunch.

EDIT: just make sure you get one large enough for the cord you are going to try it on. Many are designed to reduce noise in USB cables where are pretty small.


----------



## miketo

Tim, that it truly a tragedy. When things like that happen, we need Batman to go teach the installers a lesson of "actions have consequences" variety.


----------



## DanKrager

The Unisaw didn't want to leave any more than I wanted it to leave. We were both dragging our feet, but it has a new home now. Two down, three more to go for now.










DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Meaning you had 6 table saws? Or are you getting rid of all of them?


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, when was the last time you saw that much of the shop floor?


----------



## MSquared

Prof - I use Radio.com for AM and TuneInRadio for FM …. Then Bluetooth or hard wire.


----------



## shampeon

Glad you got the beans, Kenny, and pretty fast for going cross-country in the middle of the End Times. You possibly got them before Kevin, who is a couple counties away from me. Hope they treated you well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Double post.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Why would anyone willing get rid of a Unisaw? They are to be hoarded for the day when StopSaw implodes, then they'll be worth their weight in gold!


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, got the beans! I need to finish what I have on hand, 'bout two days worth. Then, mmmmmmmm!


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't get to try the beans today. I still have some in the hopper I need to finish. They're a pain to dig out…


----------



## bandit571

Not my plane til..









There IS a Stanley No. 4-1/2 sitting in the upper left corner ( red arrow..) they wanted only $175 for….the 5-1/4 beside it was $225…..

I did by a few items…A couple of planes…and these little items…









Ever hear of a M-F #170? or the M-F 1950 brace? 
Think $40 was too much for a Sargent VBM 414c?









$15 might have been a bit much for a Stanley #4?


----------



## theoldfart

Definition of a good day:

A bag of Ians' finest custom roasted beans









And a local brew










Daughter in Law bringing over home made bagels shortly.

Doesn't get any better.

Wife just brought me a couple of homemade chocolate chip cookies 

Life is tuff


----------



## shampeon

No worries on starting the beans. They'll probably be at their peak next week. Glad you both got them.

yeti'll get some in the next batch. Just opened a big bag of Brazilian yellow bourbon beans for next time.

Turned some handles for some big boys. The big framing chisel might get some work on a real timberframe soon….


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, we use slicks restoring framing on railroad cars, pretty sweet what they can do.


----------



## HokieKen

Spent the weekend fuggin with my chainsaw. Only about 35psi compression on the practically new cylinder and piston. It had 100+ when I rebuilt the saw and I've only ran it maybe 30 minutes. Might have burned $175 on the Farmertec kit to rebuild this thing. I think it may be time to bury it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got 16" chain sharpened local for $3. Then he said he had three more 16" chains from another guy that moved to an 18" bar. Total of $20, walked out with four sharp chains. I'm set for a while.


----------



## rad457

> Got 16" chain sharpened local for $3. Then he said he had three more 16" chains from another guy that moved to an 18" bar. Total of $20, walked out with four sharp chains. I'm set for a while.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


As long as you remember not to borrow your saw to your Son in Law


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't have one of those so I'm good. For now. ;-)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Grass cut, tomato fences in, tomatoes planted, two margaritas with lunch, 3 hour nap complete…. What a great day.


----------



## HokieKen

That is a good day Tim. I'm going lazy again this year. Not putting tomatoes out. The farmers market is on my way to work and it's just so easy.


----------



## duckmilk

We're running late, still need to do the final turning of our composted soil and then go buy some things to plant. Just got 4+ inches of rail yesterday so it should be good to go.


----------



## Lazyman

Better get going Duck! Tomatoes and peppers (bell, jalapeno & serrano) are well underway. Nothing like tomatoes right off the vine. We actually already harvested our first serrano a couple of days ago and we've probably got over 100 tomatoes on the vine now, though a bunch of them are cherry toms. We've got a couple of basil plants going and just planted a couple of squash.


----------



## jmartel

My tomatoes aren't in the ground yet. I had planned this weekend, but they are calling for a dip to low 40's temps this week, so I'm holding off for another week. Only stuff in the ground is my garlic that I planted last fall, and some corn that just popped up not long ago.


----------



## Mosquito

We don't plant veggie's, but good thing, since just last week we had a couple freeze warnings that would have been annoying lol

Weekend was looking like it should have been a washout, but the rain held out for most of Saturday, so it was a gorgeous day, and we got both boats in the water and to their slips, and the new name sign put on the back of the pontoon (not in that order).










But then it started actually raining Sunday early morning (like 2:30 or 3am), and by the time we left at 1:30 in the afternoon we had 2-5/8" of rain already, holy crap.


----------



## rad457

Mos, these old eyes having trouble reading the name? Rented a Pontoon boat 2 years ago, sorta liked it, really liked the ones at Havasu Lake with the 350 chevy passing the Bayliners


----------



## Mosquito

Having a few more horses would be kind of nice, it's running a 50HP Mercury Bigfoot. We may try a different prop pitch, as the one on it now is on the low end of the recommended range to stick to. We don't need it to be "fast", that's what the Sea Ray is for, but a little faster would be nice


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, you should have named it "Gettin on plane" with a picture of a #4 or a jack plane beneath. 50hp is usually going to be taxed on a pontoon, I rented an 18' with a 9.9 and I could have swam faster when it was a full throttle turning 5000rpm, it was just for fishing but damn! If you want it to be fast, just strap on a 300hp outboard, whether it'll handle it or not, it *will *be fast until something breaks. 
If you want a fast pontoon, here you go: 




Which Sea Ray do you have? I'm looking a something (probably a Sea Ray, Cobalt or Regal) around 20' long, no more than 12 years old and ideally under $18K. The local lake has a maximum I/O hp of 190 which would make for a less expensive but less fun or smaller boat. I'm seeing lots of what would fit the bill with the 5.0 270hp engine from Mercruiser or Volvo (I could care less either way) but I need a boat that's not going to give me any problems and while some less expensive boats could certainly prove reliable, the premium name boats earned their reputation by not leaving people stranded on the water.


----------



## jmartel

Mos, this is what you should aspire to.






EDIT: Looks like Yeti and I were on the same page. I think even the same boat.

Yeti, Sea Ray will be more of a commoner brand, and Cobalt is more higher end with nicer finishes. You should do a little hydroplane with that motor. Can get really going on those.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Yeti. Build one yourself.

https://www.boatdesigns.com/20-6-22-Party-Boat-outboard-deck-boat/products/345/


----------



## Mosquito

We've got a 185 Sport with the 4.3L Mercruiser (190Hp), and it's served us well for the past 4 years or so (bought it used)

The pontoon was originally purchased for a much smaller (and shallower) river than where we have it now. It was my grandfather's before he passed away, and was on the Fox river in WI before we got it and brought it to Lake Pepin/the Mississippi. The 50Hp usually does fine if it's just my wife and I or maybe 4 of us, just can't go anywhere in a hurry. Main thing was just wanting to have a little more when it was loaded up with 6-8 people, then it would struggle a bit more. Like I said, if we're in a hurry or trying to get somewhere quick, we take the Sea Ray, the pontoon is just for comfortable cruises or hanging out somewhere, and it works for that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've thought about building (very briefly) but buying is instant and with the economy in the toilet, I'm seeing lots of deals presumably from folks who want to eat more than own a boat. Based on my research, Tahoe and Bayliner are the two to absolutely stay away from. Stingray is local to SC so I'm seeing quite a few of those, not sure about overall quality but if it has no wood in the hull and doesn't regularly sink, they could be worth a look.


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't worry about that Yeti. I'm pretty sure most boats won't sink regularly. In fact, I'd be willing to be the majority only sink once ;-)


----------



## DLK

> I wouldn t worry about that Yeti. I m pretty sure most boats won t sink regularly. In fact, I d be willing to *bet* the majority only sink once ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jmartel

> I ve thought about building (very briefly) but buying is instant and with the economy in the toilet, I m seeing lots of real presumably from folks who want to eat more than own a boat. Based on my research, Tahoe and Bayliner are the two to absolutely stay away from. Stingray is local to SC so I m seeing quite a few of those, not sure about overall quality but if it has no wood in the hull and doesn t regularly sink, they could be worth a look.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


My parents bought a new 20ft stingray with cuddy cabin like 22ish years ago? They still have it and just took it out again last week, actually. For the most part it's been fine, but is showing it's age on the interior. Some gauges stopped working a while ago, and my dad got the important ones running again. Their big boat is an 1985 Sea Ray 40' express cruiser, so bigger than you are looking for.

EDIT: I guess this is the new version of what they have. A bit different though.

https://stingrayboats.com/models/208cr-cuddy-cabin/

This is the same as their old one:


----------



## bigblockyeti

40' is way too big, whatever I end up with will live on a trailer and I'd like the whole package to weigh under 5Klbs ready to hit the water.


----------



## 489tad

Baseball is officially open! First pitch is scheduled for 10:20 pm when I get home from work. I predict a fast ball.

Congratulations Mrs and Mr Moss!


----------



## miketo

> Some gauges stopped working a while ago, and my dad got the important ones running again.- jmartel


The most important gauge on our sailboat was the "Amount remaining on boat loan" gauge.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I have a couple of bottles of Goose Island Bourbon Stout. Quite the kick.


----------



## duckmilk

> Dan, I have a couple of bottles of Goose Island Bourbon Stout. Quite the kick.
> 
> - theoldfart


I hear the Preakness, KY Derby and Belmont are back on schedule, without fans in the stands. I need to get another bottle of bourbon from the distillery and start making mint juelips for practice


----------



## duckmilk

Speaking of … have y'all noticed that since this covid thing, there are more LJs posting comments that … well … seem to have been posted whilst imbibing?


----------



## theoldfart

I resemble that remark DuckM! (as he sips some cabernet aged in Bourbon barrels!)


----------



## duckmilk

I'll bet more people resemble that than you and I Kev. I have to re-read my comments and edit frequently.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge isn't here to see it, but here's a nudi pic from Saturday. I know how much you guys love my nudis.


----------



## rad457

> I resemble that remark DuckM! (as he sips some cabernet aged in Bourbon barrels!)
> 
> - theoldfart


My preference would be Balvenie Caribbean Cask


----------



## HokieKen

Fridge's spirit will always be with us when there's Nudis Jmart.

Goose Island makes a great IPA. I'm not sure any of their other beers are distributed here locally.


----------



## HokieKen

> Speaking of … have y all noticed that since this covid thing, there are more LJs posting comments that … well … seem to have been posted whilst imbibing?
> 
> - duckmilk


Maybe we can rope a few of these fellas into the beer swap this summer Duck )


----------



## miketo

Jmart, we love it when you get all nudi.


----------



## BrandonW

I just finished this garden bench refurb. I might post this as a project with a some process photos, but was relatively straightforward. I will say, however, that it felt a bit weird to be doing mortise and tenon joinery in PT wood.


----------



## theoldfart

Some nice design improvements there Brandon. Also that's the nicest PT I've seen.


----------



## HokieKen

I love it Brandon! I'm with Kev too, that is some really nice looking PT wood. Did you bleach it or something?


----------



## jmartel

> I just finished this garden bench refurb. I might post this as a project with a some process photos, but was relatively straightforward. I will say, however, that it felt a bit weird to be doing mortise and tenon joinery in PT wood.
> 
> - Brandon


I also just picked up a garden bench from someone who wanted the wood replaced. I'm putting Sapele on it and keeping the center portion. And yes I know the yard needs mowed and is about half weeds. That's a project for later this year.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks guys! I had some nice white oak that I seriously considered using for the bench but I decided to keep it for an indoor project instead. I haven't altered the coloring of the PT wood-I gave a little bit of a sanding and planing, but other than that I haven't done anything. I did pick out the straightest grain lumber I could find and only used those pieces, so I bought about twice as much wood as needed, but this stuff is cheap. A sapele bench would look great! I thought about keeping the center part, but I figured I like the slats in the back better since I do a lot of Arts and Crafts stuff.


----------



## Lazyman

JMartel. Those aren't weed. I call it biodiversity.


----------



## HokieKen

As long as they're green, they look like grass. As long as they look like grass, they're grass.


----------



## bandit571

Isn't Weed just another name for Grass….


----------



## BrandonW

My "grass" (as you can see in the photo) isn't much better-it's just been cut recently.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I could cut my grass daily and not keep up with it here lately. Which doesn't really matter cause I'm gonna have to sell my house and buy an ark if it don't quit raining pretty quick. We've had over 10" since Tuesday and the worst is supposed to lay in on us tomorrow. My mom's basement has never flooded in my 44 years. It's got standing water over every inch of the 1500 square foot right now. I finally had to give up trying to control it because it's coming in faster than pumps and vacs can push it out. We carried everything upstairs and I told her we'll just have to deal with the aftermath.


----------



## chrisstef

That sucks Kenny. Sorry to hear that.

Goal is to hopefully completely level out the camper this weekend. She done some settling. And i wasnt as close as i thought i was on my first, err, second go around lol.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear that Jeff and Kenny. We only got 4" of rain here last Saturday. Is that the same system hitting you guys there, or a different one?

Have the grand kids put on their swimsuits and play in your mom's basement pool.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Kenny, the rain has been no joke. This is a picture of my roofer tarping my chimney yesterday because it was leaking into the house like a sieve.










3 stories up on a wet metal steep pitched roof.


----------



## theoldfart

Can we say super slide? Scary.


----------



## Mosquito

no joke… Definitely wouldn't be me doing that, that's for sure. Though we had a similar issue with our chimney leaking in to the garage… going to have to get up there and get that taken care of


----------



## rad457

Last wind event here I lost a few shingles, no leaks but as long as I had to repair the roof, cleaned the gutters, yup gettin to old for that kinda stuff! Hey where is that guys safety harness? I have bungalow so only bout 10ft drop


----------



## jmartel

> Hey where is that guys safety harness? I have bungalow so only bout 10ft drop
> 
> - Andre


My roof is about that high as well and my wife still makes me wear the harness.


----------



## JayT

Years ago I was working construction and we were putting new sheet steel on a big barn when it started to rain. I had been working on the ridge cap at one end and the guys had the ladder at the other. Residual oil on the steel and rain make for a very slippery surface and getting around the cupola was an adventure. No safety harnesses in sight. 
Still don't know how I didn't end up falling 30 feet to the ground.


----------



## rad457

> Hey where is that guys safety harness? I have bungalow so only bout 10ft drop
> 
> - Andre
> 
> My roof is about that high as well and my wife still makes me wear the harness.
> 
> - jmartel


Just get more Life Insurance and maybe a few more Anniversaries?? 
LOL my neighbour next door (retired Paramedic) shook his head and offered to toss up a beer? 
The Wife reminded him that I was a Scotch drinker, with a Wink.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been raining like crazy here through Wednesday and a little more yesterday. Finally, finally, finally dried out enough to pour my shed slab and the weather is looking promising for the rest of the day.

Pro tip, if you ever think you just might need an extra half yard, go ahead and get it even if it might be dumped.


----------



## 489tad

I invited my family to a hands on clinic this weekend. I had some scrap QSO and need a place to rest a beer. Who knows maybe one of them will have a interest. Have a great weekend fellas.


----------



## rad457

> It s been raining like crazy here through Wednesday and a little more yesterday. Finally, finally, finally dried out enough to pour my shed slab and the weather is looking promising for the rest of the day.
> 
> Pro tip, if you ever think you just might need an extra half yard, go ahead and get it even if it might be dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yup, always form a door apron just in case there is excess


----------



## ToddJB

Shoot dang, Yeti. But what is down looks dang good.


----------



## HokieKen

Just make that the pissin corner Yeti.


----------



## MSquared

JDiver - That's a nice looking Sea Slug right there!

Speaking of heights, I used to work from helicopters, small planes and high up on tall buildings/skyscrapers in NYC, Now, I don't even put up Christmas lights on our 1-story house! I just decorate the shrubbery and railings …


----------



## BrandonW

In our old house I didn't have any problems climbing on the roof (though I didn't like it). Now that we have two stories on top of a walk-out basement, there's no way I'd ever find myself on that roof.


----------



## HokieKen

A doppio of Ian's beans… finally  Excellent!


----------



## lysdexic

Keurig drinker here but does it matter if this is the coffee cup your family gives you?


----------



## lysdexic

Damn sideways pics


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, what did you do to that coffee? It looks pale. Better start over and be careful!

Tuff love Scotty? And something special on the grill?


----------



## lysdexic

Pork butt to go with the asshole cup. Pulled pork tacos tonight. It should be ready around 5pm if you can make it.


----------



## theoldfart

Damn, have another commitment. Rain check?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Shoot dang, Yeti. But what is down looks dang good.
> 
> - ToddJB


That was before any of the power trowel work, as it dried (thankfully slowly with low temps and high humidity) he went over it 6-7 times increasing the trowel blade angle each time to the point where the surface was reflective after the last past. With the massive front moving in, I had only time to get his power trowel back to his truck and start tarping before the monsoon showed up which blew the tarps off then I had to start over. My boys were no help as they started screaming "Tornado" and ran away. My wife came outside screaming if I needed help assuming the not insignificant sum I'd spent so far had all just been ruined by the storm. Yeah, that part was a lot of fun! The tarps were staked down and screwed through the grommets to the form so they're now very secure. Driving the power buggy back to the rental yard saw much tree debris on the roads and one monster oak across the state route that had minutes before been sawn up so the winds were quite significant. I'll get more pictures when the tarps come off in a few days. By my math, I'll need twenty 80# bags of quikcrete to finish the job the old fashioned way in a wheelbarrow. Any no, there will be no pee in that corner!


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty!


----------



## Brit

Jeez Yeti - 80 bags is a lot to mix in a barrow.


----------



## Lazyman

I would not want to mix more than a few bags by hand. I'd buy a mixer and when done with it, sell it on Craigslist. Basic ones are about $300 at Home Depot and you might be able to find someone selling one on Craigslist even cheaper.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Jeez Yeti - 80 bags is a lot to mix in a barrow.
> 
> - Brit


Yes, it would be and I wouldn't do that, it's 20 bags, each weighing 80lbs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Jeez Yeti - 80 bags is a lot to mix in a barrow.
> 
> - Brit
> 
> Yes, it would be and I wouldn t do that, it s 20 bags, each weighing 80lbs. The hole is only 4.5' x 6' with an average depth somewhere just over 5.5"
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Jeez Yeti - 80 bags is a lot to mix in a barrow.
> 
> - Brit
> 
> Yes, it would be and I wouldn t do that, it s 20 bags, each weighing 80lbs. The hole is only 4.5' x 6' with an average depth somewhere just over 5.5"
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## lysdexic

> Jeez Yeti - 20 bags is a lot to mix in a barrow.
> 
> - Brit


----------



## bandit571

One tip….drill a few holes, to stick some thin rebar "dowels" into the existing slab. I had doing "cold" joints…the dowels will keep the new section co-planar to the existing slab. Otherwise, that little add-on will float differently than the big slab…..be sure to tie the dowels to the wire ….

usually 3-4 dowels per edge will do the job. Maybe a foot long, or so.


----------



## HokieKen

Kev - crema. Google it. It means you're doing it right ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, coffee and water only. Google is fake news.


----------



## HokieKen

Crema, not cream Kev ;-). I'm with you, no matter how it's brewed, it gets drank black.


----------



## theoldfart

A doppio, crema…...... i can't keep up with worldly people!

Got now Kenny, thanks. Your OK!


----------



## shampeon

I'm just glad the coffee didn't lead to a schism.

Yeti, roasted a batch for you, but didn't get it mailed off today, will do it Tuesday.

My month of birthdays is now…finished. Whew. Another socially distant water gun fight for the youngest with his best friend (had to be just like his older brother).

Can this old Powermatic 66 foil decal be saved? We'll see. Soaked it in soapy water overnight, and started working it with a popsicle stick.









Some chucklehead just slathered grey latex paint over the entire base, including the chrome handwheels. For some reason they taped off the dealer sticker, but not the logo decal or oval badge.


----------



## jmartel

Spent the whole day working outside. Someone thought she was helping but it turns out not to be true.

Trying to get the garden under control. Put my tomatoes and cukes in the ground today. Have to clear out more grass/weeds between the beds and then clear out the last 3 beds. And I'm out of cardboard. Made the mistake of letting the whole thing go rogue last year.


----------



## terryR

Mom"s garden is looking good this year, too. She gets most of the credit; I"m just the weed-puller and fence modifier.



















This was taken a few weeks ago, looks a little better now.

edit: damn I rotated the photos up-side down before uploading, and they are still messed up. I must be out of practice! LOL

edit2: starting clinical tomorrow!!!! 12 hour night shifts on the Covid floor at Piedmont/Fayette hospital. only need 13 shifts, and more paperwork, then Im a real nurse again.


----------



## theoldfart

Good news Terry but be careful out there.


----------



## DLK

You need to rotate the pictures into right side up. *Even if they already appear to be right side up. * I don't know why. I usually make 4 quarter rotations.

Congratulations on getting work.


----------



## Lazyman

Just slightly cropping the images on my iphone or ipad fixes the rotation issue for me. Any small tweak will correct the problem for some reason.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys!

just finished this a couple of days ago,










...hey, cropping a tiny amount off the photo works! 

Madrone Burl for the center of the basket.


----------



## lysdexic

Terry - you are impressively precise


----------



## terryR

Wow, Thanks brother. Really, I just hide the ugly stuff,










one flake went too far and rolled off the opposite edge. At the very end of 1.5 hours with the glass!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I m just glad the coffee didn t lead to a schism.
> 
> Yeti, roasted a batch for you, but didn t get it mailed off today, will do it Tuesday.
> 
> - shampeon


Awesome, thanks Ian, I'm looking forward to it.

Bandit, don't worry, there's plenty of perimeter rebar the new stuff will be able to wrap around as well as an over abundance of mesh. A little was pulled there initially (before I knew I was short) and what is currently there is very jagged with lots of surface area for the last bit to lock on to.


----------



## HokieKen

The coffee is really good Ian! Been drinking it all weekend. It's good for pulled shots but really comes into its own in an Americano  Thanks again brother!


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, if your nursing skills are as good as your basket and knapping work, then no one should die in your care. It's outstanding!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

I just finished a cup of Ians Finest.

Todays flavor is a French style malted vanilla










Topped with a freshly made salted butter caramel sauce!


----------



## HokieKen

Workin' on the "quarantine fifteen" huh Kev? ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

No Kenny, it's the Covid 19…


----------



## BrandonW

Scott! It's good to see you on here.


----------



## jmartel

I'm working on the opposite. Down about 13lbs since my highest weight. Only ice cream I can have is the low calorie halo top stuff. Not terrible, but certainly not great.


----------



## theoldfart

I am losing weight right now, the ice cream is slowing it down! Seeing MD on Thursday.


----------



## Brit

Me too. Basically because I'm back filling around our sunken garden project. God knows how many tons of crap I shifted last week and I filled a massive skip in the process with all the building rubbish too. Talk about a full body workout. Thank goodness I'm back to work tomorrow for a rest. Of course when I say work, I mean I'll be in my workshop which has become my office by day and workshop by night. My wife just bought an intercom, so she can tell me dinner is ready, or more accurately, "Can you come in and make dinner now?"

Can anyone think of a good handle?


----------



## theoldfart

Oh Farm Boy !


----------



## lysdexic

> Scott! It s good to see you on here.
> 
> - Brandon


Thanks Brandon. This thread (you peeps) have always been in the back of my mind. I haven't taken the opportunity to perform much woodworking lately - but I think that is affixin' to change.

I need someone to talk to when I get to drankin' in the shop.


----------



## duckmilk

> Keurig drinker here but does it matter if this is the coffee cup your family gives you?
> 
> - lysdexic


No it doesn't, but at least they were honest ;-))
Hand surgeries kinda slow Scotty?



> Spent the whole day working outside. Someone thought she was helping but it turns out not to be true.
> 
> - jmartel


It's the thought that matters Jdad )

Coffee for me is black, unless it has something with alcohol in it.


----------



## theoldfart

So, a Sambuca Romana with a couple of espresso beans floating in it along with a double shot of espresso would be ok?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I need someone to talk to when I get to drankin in the shop.
> 
> - lysdexic


And we need to be there when you start a drinking in the shop!


----------



## duckmilk

^ Sounds like a plan Smitty.



> So, a Sambuca Romana with a couple of espresso beans floating in it along with a double shot of espresso would be ok?
> 
> - theoldfart


Wow, yes Kev, I haven't had sambuca in years, and then it was just in a shot glass. I may need to find space in my liquor cabinet. Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, Duck, I can pick you up on the way to Scottys. He invited me to a barbecue the other day! We can keep an eye on him, at least until we pass out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I will keep up with him. Guaranteed.


----------



## bandit571

at least until the bottles look like this one…


----------



## HokieKen

> Keurig drinker here but does it matter if this is the coffee cup your family gives you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Our families know us so well. Here's the one my grandkids made for me:









I saved the pic of yours so I can send it to my son's GF. She makes mugs and I'm gonna need one like that methinks  My wife won't let me use it at home but my coworkers will appreciate it ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

My favorite mug was one that says "You aren't ugly. You are just visually challenged"


----------



## duckmilk

Well what a pleasant surprise today. Here is is, May 26 in north central Texas and the temperature is 68 degrees at about 2:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This was fun dealing with. While playing asteroids and waiting out the chipmunk that got inside the screened in porch I saw something out of the corner of my eye too big to be a chipmunk and too lethargic to be a squirrel, at first I thought it might have been a kitten but no such luck. With houses nearly on top of each other I sure as heck wasn't going to shoot it nor was I going to get close enough to dispatch it with a knife so a heavy broom was all I was left with. It's the size of a really big rat, thankfully it wasn't momma, I've seen some pretty tough possums and I'm not sure this broom would've handled a biggun. Luckily the only collateral damage was a small terra cotta pot. My daughter screaming "let's cook it" afterwards didn't really help the situation.


----------



## DLK

Thats an opossum unless you are in Australia. (Sorry to be a nit.)


----------



## HokieKen

I woulda cooked it Yeti. Wouldn't have ate it but I woulda cooked it for her ;-) And I'm a little disappointed you didn't get a couple of your circular saws after it. Like a badass Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## lysdexic

> My daughter screaming "let s cook it" afterwards didn t really help the situation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Your daughter is a badass!


----------



## lysdexic

> - lysdexic
> Hand surgeries kinda slow Scotty?
> 
> - duckmilk


Work is slow but returning to normal. 80% of my job is elective surgeries and those are just now coming back online. We still can't schedule any cases where the patient is expected to stay overnight. For me that is total shoulder replacement. I have faired better than many of my peers for a few reasons. First, I work in a deeply red county with a low prevalence of COVID 19. Next, I just happened to Have a stint of a lot of ER call and the trauma cases keep coming regardless of a pandemic. Finally, in an effort to make surgical care more affordable for my patients, I developed a procedure room in my office last year and have the capability to perform many straightforward hand cases under a local anesthetic. I continued to perform these even while the hospitals and surgery center shutdown. My justification was that I was not using any of the hospitals PPE and the risk profile for COVID 19 is really no different than going to the grocery store.

That being said, our group is too big for the small business part of the stimulus package (1000 employees) and we are not a hospital. Therefore, our viability from a cash flow standpoint was precarious in the beginning. Although, I have been working steadily through the pandemic my revenue basically matched my overhead. We kept the staff employed but I have not taken a pay check since late March.

I am hoping Smitty feels sorry for me and sendS me his #164 to make me feel better.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not enough meat. Supposedly there's feral pigs not too far from my parents 11 miles from the GA line. I can shoot them day or night with anything, spot light, tannerite, incendiary rounds (actually maybe not), rifle, bow, shot gun, gatling gun (actually not sure) and a host of other fun varmint erasers. If I get one of those, that I will cook.

She actually told me to "throw it right on the grill, we'll have meat faster" she's only 5 and doesn't even like ham, I don't think possum is going to be more palatable regardless of how it's seasoned.


----------



## duckmilk

Good to hear you are trudging along Scotty and especially that your staff is still employed, very good of you.

Yes, not enough meat on that possum Yeti. I have caught a couple in a live trap and turned them loose down by the lake, two I had to dispatch with a gun. They were coming into the barn and eating the cats' food and rummaging around. The barn cats leave them alone. Look at the number of teeth in those things and you will see why. I've never eaten one but there are some folks that like them. "Tried" to eat porcupine once when I was a kid, I wouldn't recommend it ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, I'll have to have you over Yeti, a week or two ago I left the shop to head back in to the house and half way between me and the house I saw one about the size of a cat staring at me… It just sorta lumbered off at a leisurely pace.

Two years ago, we had noticed the distinct smell of rotting animal, and found a dead one under the arborvitae's, and the next day before I had dealt with it, something had dragged it in to our yard and eaten half of it (or the neighbor flung it, so they wouldn't have to deal with it, one or the other lol)


----------



## duckmilk

Now I'm thinking I should ask some locals the proper way to cook them LOL. Like Mos said, they don't seem to be in a hurry to get away and sometimes just look at you like "what do you want"?

Edit: Talk about timing, I was just getting ready to shut the computer down, and I got an email from Lee Valley about "Things You Can Barbeque…But Probably Don't:" HAHAHA! link


----------



## HokieKen

Get a possum treed and start throwing rocks and poking sticks. They won't attack but they are some mean looking SOBs. They lean forward and hiss and bare all those little needle teeth… Yeah, we were kinda bored as kids and the local wildlife offered entertainment.

Duck, I'm not a picky eater by any means but Possum? I think I gotta draw the line. Damn things stink when they're alive, I can't imagine what it smells like when you heat the carcass up :-( Maybe y'all eat those fancy Possum-on-the-half-shell down there in Texas?


----------



## BrandonW

> Thats an opossum unless you are in Australia. (Sorry to be a nit.)
> 
> - Combo Prof


"Possum" without the leading O is perfectly acceptable because language is descriptive, not prescriptive. Even the leading definition of "Possum" in Merriam Webster suggests that it's referring to the North American animal (the second definition refers to the animal of the southern hemisphere). Of course, if we were writing in a scientific context "Opossum" would be preferred.

Scotty, here's to hoping that things get back to normal for you! We'll have to do another one of those Roy Underhill classes after this Covid thing settles down.


----------



## KentInOttawa

This is the only possum I knew about when I was growing up.










It may just explain a few things.


----------



## Lazyman

I thought this WAS a scientific context?


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## Lazyman

Ok, good. I would hate to think that I was wasting brain cells that otherwise could be destroyed by beer consumption or breathing solvents in my shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was actually a country singer.

I got another in the fall of 18' trying to get squirrels that were chewing on every vehicle's wires they could get at. We were living with my parents planning to build when the DA contractor murdered my trees driving us to other options. I set up body traps baited with peanut buttered marshmallows and was getting a squirrel or two a day, then Mom saw what looked like a cat in one, fortunately it was just a big possum. After that I was worried about accidentally offing someone's pussy so I resorted to 7 1/2 shot high brass 12ga to avoid non-targeted species. I wouldn't call it a "clean kill" when it turned the tree rats inside out but I'm quite certain they didn't feel a thing.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... After that I was worried about accidentally offing someone s pussy …but I m quite certain they didn t feel a thing.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You had that one coming.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You would have put those two together if the entire context of War and Peace was between them.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a gift.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mindingutteritis?


----------



## duckmilk

> Smitty, Duck, I can pick you up on the way to Scottys. He invited me to a barbecue the other day! We can keep an eye on him, at least until we pass out.
> 
> - theoldfart


You name the date and I'll be ready


----------



## DLK

*Serious question*. Has anyone heard from Jame Hamilton (a.k.a. Stumpy Nubs) did his shop get wipe out by the flood? I sent him a p.m. and did not hear back. I am a bit worried.


----------



## jmartel

Scored a bunch of free cherry logs today.










And the other day I got a kitchens worth of Blum drawer slides for free as well


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet wood #jmoocher!

Haven't heard anything about Stumpy Don. I only know him through Youtube though.


----------



## DLK

He is from Midland Michigan and I though he has his shop there. (And of course you know about the dams breaking and Midland being under 9 feet of water.)


----------



## Lazyman

He posted a video on YT 4 days ago.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, Duck, I can pick you up on the way to Scottys. He invited me to a barbecue the other day! We can keep an eye on him, at least until we pass out.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> You name the date and I ll be ready
> 
> - duckmilk


Ditto. Only, I'm not bringing the No. 164 with me. I'm heartless, I know…


----------



## theoldfart

Then how 'bout a 444?


----------



## bandit571

I'm cheap…maybe this will do?


----------



## DLK

> He posted a video on YT 4 days ago.
> 
> - Lazyman


True, maybe he is safe, but he must be in pain knowing that his Midland home has been so devastated even if he lives elsewhere now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been a week so the tarps are off, the left side was far less water resistant and came off last night, one the right was totally non-permeable.









Slick as glass.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks great Yeti!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Now, control cuts or not? The heaviest thing it'll ever see is a maybe a 4000lb. tractor. For point loading maybe another 2500lb planer like the one I had to sell to escape ohio.


----------



## HokieKen

Control cuts always seem like a good idea to me. Don't see many slabs without them that don't have a crack or three.


----------



## bandit571

Quartered….


----------



## BrandonW

Yeti, I mapped out the control cuts for you via a sophisticated piece of software.


----------



## lysdexic

> Yeti, I mapped out the control cuts for you via a sophisticated piece of software.
> 
> - Brandon


That's perfect


----------



## duckmilk

I agree


----------



## bigblockyeti

When the void is filled and cured, I can cut the "I" full height so it won't look ridiculous.

Quartered I'm thinking might be easier though. I have a saw but I need to practice making straight cuts before attacking my slab, luckily our neighborhood is county roads and not private so the HOA won't have to pay for my classroom repair.


----------



## HokieKen

I told ya to leave that corner for the pisser.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeti says "I have a saw". Ha!


----------



## DLK

> Sweet wood #jmoocher!
> 
> Haven't heard anything about Stumpy Don. I only know him through Youtube though.
> 
> - HokieKen





> He posted a video on YT 4 days ago.
> 
> - Lazyman


*See the video Stumpy posted today.*


----------



## Hammerthumb

So here is our new Festool entertainment system:










My buddy Mike has been busy.


----------



## BrandonW

I imagine a Festool TV would be in the neighborhood of $200,000.

I am curious-how many of you guys have TVs in your shops? I'm more of a podcast person myself.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't have a TV, specifically, but I've got a 27" monitor wall mounted where I have my shop computer area. Hooked up to a bluetooth speaker I made, so I can listen to music, twitch, or youtube (mostly listen). Also use it for displaying sheet music


----------



## HokieKen

I like making pokey things


----------



## chrisstef

40" tv in my shop. It migrates to the porch in the summer though. Snowbird style.

The rona can suck it. My buddy's baby mama's father just left the hospital, after 52 days, to go to a rehab facility.

Kenny - If i look at only the bottom half of ur pic it kinda Looks like two turkey feet that walked across a mile of legos.

Hey lys, still eat hot dogs in one bite?


----------



## theoldfart

Very nice pokey things Kenny. Marking knives?


----------



## Lazyman

Dueling knives. Don't piss him off. He will challenge you to a duel.


----------



## HokieKen

Not specifically marking knives Kev but they work well for it having a single bevel and flat back. They're really just general shop knives. If I were making the just for marking, I'd have a pointier tip and thinner steel. Kiridashis are historically like EDC knives in Japan but have been adopted as marking knives for obvious reasons.

The scales are Sagauro cactus cast in resin Stef. I do have some turkey feet that would make some cool cast scales now that you mention it though


----------



## HokieKen

Ipad in my shop but my office is right across the hall with dual 27" monitors and my desktop.

I'm always down to duel Nathan. Long as it ends with beer and not blood ;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

So Mike has the shop wired to his server. We watch McHales Navy episodes, or That 70s Show, or old movies he has. At least 5-6000 albums. That corner of the shop was a little messy so he cleaned it up a little. I'm going to put glass doors on the top shelfs to keep dust out of the amplifier.
We are still working on the upper cabs above the miter saw station and will pick up the wood for them Tuesday. They opened fishing up here so we're going steelheading Monday. I needed a few days off anyway. Got to be at work Wednesday for a Jmart visit.


----------



## theoldfart

Hope you catch dinner Paul.


----------



## bandit571

Works for me…


----------



## jmartel

We can reschedule if you want, Paul. Don't want to get in the way of good fishing.


----------



## rad457

> We can reschedule if you want, Paul. Don t want to get in the way of good fishing.
> 
> - jmartel


Is there such a thing as Bad Fishing?


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe for the fish?


----------



## lysdexic

> *See the video Stumpy posted today.*
> 
> - Combo Prof


That was a great video


----------



## HokieKen

Like painting a beach scene on an old Disston, somebody needs an ass-kickin' for this.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That is a shame but would make one heck of a robust wood lathe.

Oh, and no pissing corner! A forstner bit through the wall and a big funnel will take care of that duty.


----------



## HokieKen

I considered that approach too Yeti but 2-1/8" was the biggest Forstner I could find locally.


----------



## jmartel

> Is there such a thing as Bad Fishing?
> 
> - Andre


----------



## BrandonW

I have a vintage Atlas/Craftsman lathe that is a beast of a metal lathe, though I've only run it at its highest RPM and used it for wood turning. I haven't modified anything on it, so I should do metal just fine.

Here's a photo of it when I was moving it to the basement via the grass. The thing weighed so much and was a little too tippy. I may have tipped it over on its side when a wheel dug into a soft spot of the grass. At that point, I just covered it with a tarp and waited till I could get a friend to help me pick it back up and move it again. I think there's still a little bit of dirt in one of the handles.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Brandon! I like the old Atlas lathes. They were very well made and priced so they were accessible to hobbyists. I have a 1936 Southbend 9" that I tore down and rebuilt that's my shop lathe. Here she is as-purchased. I don't seem to have any "after" pics. I built a steel stand for it too.









I keep the wood on my PM90 which I also stripped down and restored though ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

I would trade the Atlas for a good wood-turning lathe if the opportunity arose. It seems like you have the ideal set up to do both.


----------



## HokieKen

You should be able to sell that Atlas for more than enough to buy a good woodturning lathe Brandon. Vintage metal working lathes in that size fetch a nice price if they're clean and complete.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of wood lathes, used mine a bit today while I was blocked on work stuff I have to work on this weekend
































































Still needs finish, but it was dinner time


----------



## jmartel

Nice bowl, Mos.

In between working on the house today I finished up the garden bench. Now has the first coat on drying.










And decided to get into the cherry to see what it looked like. This piece might need some epoxy for some voids and bug holes, but so far it's looking good.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's some wild cherry!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Happy Monday everyone. Not sure where last week went but here we are, starting another. Slowly making headway on the reclaim the house from the last kid moving out project.

Today I am officially old. I start the process to get my fire department retirement.

Jmart, the bench came out great. I was going to throw ours away but now I am inspired.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, congrats on the next "phase".


----------



## jmartel

> Wow, that's some wild cherry!
> 
> - HokieKen


Apparently the guy said he cut the tree down like 4-5 years ago, and it was still sopping wet when I was turning it. Will probably rough turn it and toss it in a bag to dry for a few months and then epoxy it.



> Jmart, the bench came out great. I was going to throw ours away but now I am inspired.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


We actually used to have one similar in design to this that I gave away. Now I kinda like this one with the new wood. Oh well. I'm sure I'll come by another one cheap enough.

Congrats on the retirement, by the way. I'm jealous. Only have another 30ish years to go…

Will be picking up a MS 290 this weekend, probably. Has a 24" bar which from what I saw might be a bit much for the saw, but I'll try it out. Just gotta wait to get the money in from the bench.


----------



## BrandonW

> Apparently the guy said he cut the tree down like 4-5 years ago, and it was still sopping wet when I was turning it. Will probably rough turn it and toss it in a bag to dry for a few months and then epoxy it.
> 
> - jmartel


Is this a known technique? What kind of bag are we talking about? Paper? I would assume one that's not going to trap the moisture inside and lead to mold, right?


----------



## jmartel

> Is this a known technique? What kind of bag are we talking about? Paper? I would assume one that s not going to trap the moisture inside and lead to mold, right?
> 
> - Brandon


When you turn rough, you leave the walls about 3/4"-1" thick, and then put it in a cardboard box or a paper bag surrounded by its own shavings. Slows down the drying process. Not sure if it molds or not, never done the rough turning and then final turning process before. Have just finish turned from the start and let it warp later


----------



## Mosquito

I've not done rough turning and then finished myself either, but yes it's pretty common when people are worried about cracking as it dries. You could also seal it again, if you do any of that anchor seal or similar stuff.

The one I just turned, I threw on the lathe and roughed the blank mostly round on Thursday, and then just wrapped it in shrink wrap and left it on the lathe. Wasn't sure when I'd get back to it, and with a bunch of branch inclusions I didn't want it to dry too fast and make those cracks worse. Ended up getting back to it Saturday (obviously), and no significant issues came up. Not sure how long it'd be good like that

Personally, J, I'd be tempted to not fill it, and just embrace the voids, if it's not at too much risk of exploding on the lathe


----------



## jmartel

I was thinking of filling it just because the voids are going to be on the bottom. Making it not a great bowl. But either way, it's gonna have to dry for a few months anyway.


----------



## Mosquito

could make it one of those decorative pinecone bowls :-D


----------



## HokieKen

Any bowl I turn is, by definition, not a great bowl ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

My concrete won't look as pretty as the pro :^(

Part of me thinks if only I had a power trowel I could do just as good. Another part of me realizes one of the blades would catch on the existing concrete and destroy the machine while severely injuring me.

Coming along nicely.









Realizing the limitations of my skills.


----------



## Lazyman

Not sure that cracking is really an issue with that piece! That ship has sailed ;-) ...but you do want to get as much of the moisture out before you fill any voids. That is going to look pretty cool no matter what you do with it.

BTW, I have been experimenting with using some silica gel desiccant to quickly dry rough turned bowls. I bought a couple of pounds of it to give it a try. It will suck most of the water out of a rough turned bowl in 2 or 3 days which is nice because I hate to wait. It is a little pricey but you can renew it over and over by heating it for a couple of hours at low heat in the oven.


----------



## Mosquito

Nathan, it should work, I've seen people do it before.

I saw someone sells a 5-gallon bucket full for that express purpose, touting that it won't crack the rough blank either, due to how fast it dries it. Can't for the life of me find it again though


----------



## Mosquito

Found it:
https://shopbvv.com/products/dry-fasttm-wood-drying-agent-15-lbs

What I saw that was referencing was a page on Rockler that appears to no longer be there, but that's the product that it was


----------



## HokieKen

Just go to the shoe store. Go around an open each box and take the little pack of desiccant out of each shoe. Then tear them open and dump 'em in a bucket. Seems like it would take forever. But if your wife is shoe shopping, you can get 15# and still end up in the truck watching Netflix on your phone before she's done.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like that's backordered. But amazon has some from a different brand.

https://www.amazon.com/Dry-Indicating-Desiccant-Industry-Standard/dp/B01G6922LS?th=1

Might have to give that a shot.


----------



## Lazyman

While researching, I stumbled upon both of those sources but some of the reading indicates that the blue/pink indicating gel has a heavy metal that I probably don't want to use which may be why Rockler stopped carrying it? I went with the amber/green one. I bought my first 2 pounds from the Rust Store and have since found that Sorbent Systems has a good price on the it. BTW, I think that the amber/green indicator is also poisonous but theoretically less so. I actually mixed the indicating and non-indicating gel. You don't really need every bead to change to know that it needs to be recharged.

I have used it to dry 3 things so far, including my swap project. It does work very well. It only takes about 3 days to completely dry a bowl. The jury is still out though whether I really want to use this every time. With only 2 pounds, I have to recharge it pretty much after every bowl I dry. With 15 pounds you would obviously not need to recharge it as often but even my 2 pounds takes the largest deep baking dish we have 2 hours to recharge so recharging 15 pounds of the stuff will take a while.

EDIT: Oh yeah. Kenny, I don't want to spend that much time going to shoe stores with my wife. The good news is that she doesn't want me going to shoe stores with her either.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Mos, show it with finish when you get there. And stay out of the streets.



> Nice bowl, Mos.
> 
> In between working on the house today I finished up the garden bench. Now has the first coat on drying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And decided to get into the cherry to see what it looked like. This piece might need some epoxy for some voids and bug holes, but so far it s looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


"Some epoxy?" When I saw the cherry blank I started imagining I was smelling candy or some dessert for some reason, and I'm out in the shop lol.


----------



## duckmilk

> I have used it to dry 3 things so far, including my swap project. It does work very well. It only takes about 3 days to completely dry a bowl. The jury is still out though whether I really want to use this every time. With only 2 pounds, I have to recharge it pretty much after every bowl I dry. With 15 pounds you would obviously not need to recharge it as often but even my 2 pounds takes the largest deep baking dish we have 2 hours to recharge so recharging 15 pounds of the stuff will take a while.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan, I have some I bought years ago for my gun safe, it is enclosed in a metal container with holes and you put the container in the oven when it needs to be recharged. Years ago means I don't remember the price. That, though, would probably not work as quickly to dry a blank.


----------



## HokieKen

I use activated Alumina desiccant in my gun safe. It works well. It will probably never get saturated but it can be regenerated with pressure or heat if it does. My bread and butter is designing and building air dryers for locomotives so I have literally tons at work whenever I need some. So yeah, I was kidding about the shoe store ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Duck, will do. Trying something I haven't done with the finish, so we'll see how it goes. Got the second application on tonight, so will give it a couple of days and see how it looks.

And yeah, definitely staying the heck away from Minneapolis, that's for sure.

I have a computer modding buddy that had a studio space 3 blocks North of the 3rd Precinct where it all sort of started. He found out Friday morning that the roof was on fire. Someone who was staying there overnight was able to convince the fire department to come out (by that point, they were selective of what they went to, because a lot of rioters would block fire trucks from getting to the fires in some areas, and just the shear volume of fires).

They got it under control before the whole building went up, so it stayed almost exclusively on the roof (Tar and Asbestos at work I guess lol), but the whole building was flooded, from the fire trucks and from the sprinklers. Water pouring in through ceilings, down walls… People were wading through ankle deep water to rescue what they could, even on second floor.

It was an arts building, so it was mainly artists of all different types, including a wood shop, who had wheeled all his tools out in to the street and way from the water. It was pretty rough to see, I've been there quite a few times over the past 8-9 years with him, and met a lot of good people there. Just sucks. The bar across the street was completely torched and down to just the shell. Crazy. Had a coworker who lived in that area take off last week to get away from it. Businesses around here apartment building were getting smashed in and looted, no major fires though, thankfully. I'm far enough away and not near any businesses, so hopefully well out of the way. Does make you a little paranoid though


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah it's aggravating Mos. Sorry it's so close to home man. I don't know who pisses me off more, the cops who started it all or all the hoodlums using it as an excuse to act like asses. Wouldn't bother me if they all disappeared.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, not a good situation from either side. My dad works at a Menards store not far from there, and they've been putting skids of plywood and OSB in front of their stores and in the driveways to the parking lot around the twin cities to prevent people from smashing windows and looting. One store in St Paul apparently had at least 2 people on the roof every night with their 3" fire hoses, and when rioters were coming towards the store they'd give them a warning blast on an air horn, and if they didn't stop they'd start spraying 'em down. Started putting the metal siding on the outside yard fences to make it a little more fire resistant, after they did a perimeter check in the morning and found a couple burn spots in the grass along the fence line. Crazy times


----------



## 489tad

Checking in here. Nice bench JMart!

I was sent home last night due to the "peaceful protest". (_)
Fill in the blank. 
I've been working a side table for my chair. Using mostly hand tools. Simple design, man do I need practice. I finally got my cushions back. Lady did a crappy job. A friend of my son. My wife is going to try to fix them. But I thing I'm back to square one.


----------



## duckmilk

It's good to hear you are safe Mos. 
I'm both sad and angry about this whole situation. Sad about what happened to start this, mad at the cops that caused it, angrier about the people causing looting, vandalism and violence and concerned for all the business owners that are just now trying to recover from the pandemic shut-downs.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Things are crazy out the Mos. I heard it's getting better in your area, but not sure what to believe.
I use to have that same jointer Dan. I like the joinery of that side table.
Hope everyone is staying safe.

I took a couple days off intending to go fishing, but heavy rain last weekend made the rivers un-fishable. Woodworking instead.

















Glad I mowed yesterday. It just started raining again.









Got to go back to work tomorrow. Going to meet Jmart around 8am.


----------



## lysdexic

Wow. Nice garden. How did you like that jointer? 6" or 8". I only ask because I am thinking of upgrading from my 6" Rigid jointer.


----------



## theoldfart

You know it's going to be a bad day when










However, things improved. When I got home a trinket for my Fales from Moss, center bead parts.










And a custom box it was shipped in










And an upcycle project is in the works for my kerfing plane.


----------



## duckmilk

Really good looking garden gate Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Duck and Scotty.
Scott, the Jet 6" is a good jointer, but does not weigh enough to run a large piece over it. That's why I went to an old PM60 -8".

Sorry about the chisel OF. Did it break in use, or suffer a fall?


----------



## duckmilk

Well, at least the good sort of negated the bad Kev.

Have you noticed that Scotty keeps skirting around the issue of our visit? ;-))


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, cedar?

The chisel got stuck and I inadvertently pushed against it. Then POP crap!

I'll square it off and regrind, lost over an inch.


----------



## lysdexic

> Have you noticed that Scotty keeps skirting around the issue of our visit? ;-))
> 
> - duckmilk


I am not skirting the issue. I am completely ignoring it :^) That said - the door is open. Brandon has been here when we went to an Underhill class together.


----------



## lysdexic

> Thanks Duck and Scotty.
> Scott, the Jet 6" is a good jointer, but does not weigh enough to run a large piece over it. That's why I went to an old PM60 -8".
> 
> - Hammerthumb


When I upgrade it will definitely be to an 8". But first I need to build a shop which is back on the table. If I can get the dude who quoted the job to come back out here to finalize the plan. Talking to anyone I know in the construction business, they are balls to the wall. I get the feeling he doesn't really need/want my piddly project.

The idea is to do something like Frank Howarth but scaled down to 20×30.


----------



## theoldfart

I could work there. Does it let in enough natural light?


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah Kev. The top siding you see there is polycarbonate sheets that are lighter and have a higher R factor than glass. I don't have any experience with it and would love any feedback. I am just researching the material.


----------



## theoldfart

I wonder occasionally if there is something I could do to replace the garage door in the shop that would let in more light yet still function as a garage door. On nice days it's great when I open the door but not a great option in rainy season and mid summer.


----------



## Lazyman

Windows in the garage door could help but have you ever looked at the Solatube skylights? I've seen them installed in a dark hallway in a house and it is pretty impressive how much light they bring in. I think that another brand is Velux sun tunnel which may be cheaper?


----------



## lysdexic

Kevin, I did that in my garage. I had the top solid panel of both doors replaced with windows. Made all the difference.


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, they would be an expensive install. My ceiling has two feet of blown in insulation, foil backed blocking between the rafters not to mention the sprinkler piping. I may investigate making some large hinged doors with a center section that can swing out independently or open the whole;e thing when necessary.


----------



## lysdexic

For you that have a dedicated shop what AMP electrical service to you have? Will 100 Amp be sufficient? I plan on putting in a ductless mini-spit.


----------



## Mosquito

If you're not planning on turning it in to a shared shop space, 100amp would probably be more than enough unless you're planning to run some seriously heavy equipment. I've got a 100 amp sub panel in my shop, mainly because it was already run, and the owner at the time of its construction had a 50 amp welding plug out here.

Take a look at your main panel for the house, and have an electrician check it over to see what you could do. I know where I'm at, going higher than 100 amp to the shop (I recently had the opportunity to run heavier wire if I wanted to, since I was already forced in to running new wire), I would have had to replace my main panel, wire from the pole, and meter socket to go beyond the 150amp service I have.

Most big HP motors you'll be using will be 220, which halves the amperage required.


----------



## HokieKen

I have windows in both of my bay doors too. They are great. I know it's a security risk in a lot of places but fortunately the risk is minimal around here. All the expensive stuff in my shop is heavy as hell anyway ;-)

I would say 100A service is plenty for a one-man shop. I have a 30A 230 circuit and a 15 and a 20 amp 115 circuits and never have an issue.


----------



## duckmilk

> For you that have a dedicated shop what AMP electrical service to you have? Will 100 Amp be sufficient? I plan on putting in a ductless mini-spit.
> 
> - lysdexic


Just went out to look at the panel, I'm not an electrician and may be wrong, but it looks like the panel supplying my shop has 40 amp 230 running to my wood shop, that is there are two 40 amp breakers all in one cluster providing 230 going to the shop. My panel in the shop then provides each outlet with 115 or 230 depending on how it is wired.

Regardless, I probably only have 40 amp in the shop (18×32'), but I only run one thing at a time and there are circuits for different parts of the shop. The horse barn has 100 amp to it (40×75') which is where my wife also has her office.
I can take a picture of it tomorrow if that would help you.


----------



## jmartel

Paul, when you are ready you can come over and help in my garden as well. Needs a fence and a few arbors. And plenty of weeding.


----------



## BrandonW

> I am not skirting the issue. I am completely ignoring it :^) That said - the door is open. Brandon has been here when we went to an Underhill class together.
> 
> - lysdexic


It's true. Scott is a real person with a real home! Every time I use that Phil Koontz holdfast that Scott gave me, I think of that visit. No take-backs, Scott! (And actually my profile picture was taken by Roy himself during that class).


----------



## DLK

> I wonder occasionally if there is something I could do to replace the garage door in the shop that would let in more light yet still function as a garage door. On nice days it s great when I open the door but not a great option in rainy season and mid summer.
> 
> - theoldfart




I hope to remove the skylights from my shop, because they leak and make the shop colder. I put in an insulated ceiling and added LED lighting is better. The skylights now serve no purpose


----------



## DLK

*lysdexic* Check out this article on wood shop electrical requirements.

In a typical hobbyist wood-shop you only be running 3 or 4 things at once. i.e. saw, dust collector, mini-split and lights.

Of course if you have a big machinery shop who will draw more.

My retirement house had a 60 amp panel with 100 amp service. So we put a 200 am panel in the garage and run a 100 amp sub-panel in the house. The garage formerly a 3.5 car garage is now a combination, wood-shop, she-shed and one-car garage. 100amp service for the lot is over kill, I don't think I draw more than 20-25 amps.

What ductless mini-spit are you getting? replacing my fan and pace heater with one is next on my list.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I have visited Bobs shop. Wonderful workspace.


----------



## lysdexic

Duck - don't you worry about a pic. Thanks anyway. I just wanted to survey the panel and get some reassurance.

Don - Thanks for the reference. I'll check it out. As far as the minisplit is concerned I have a buddy (I know it's hard to believe) who does HVAC and is going to "hook me up." I'll let you know what he recommends.


----------



## shampeon

lysdexic, we installed a house-wide Mitsubishi Mr. Slim minisplit system when we moved in, and it's been great. It's super nice being able to just run the a/c in my office when I'm home by myself for the day.

If you end up with a Mitsubishi system, you can make a Wifi controller for about $15 in parts. You can control it through a web interface, or hook it into a smart home if you've got that set up.


----------



## Brit

Just spent 2 1/2 hours in the supermarket. Usually I am cool as a cucumber under any circumstances, but I don't mind admitting I am stressed now. People think that this virus has gone away because the government have eased some restrictions, but it hasn't. They seem quite content to queue outside the shop keeping two metres apart, but as soon as they get in there it is free for all. They won't give you the virus outside, but if you are going to take the last punnet of mushrooms they'll dive right in and cough all over you. ARRRRGGHHH!!!!!!!

Rant over. Normal service will be resumed after I've stuffed my face with pizza.


----------



## theoldfart

And I thought that only happened here!

Same sh1t different continent.


----------



## jmartel

Plenty of dumb people everywhere.

Met up with hammerthumb this morning. Getting some real countertops in the kitchen finally. Only had the plywood for the last year now…


----------



## lysdexic

Obviously, it's because they package their mushrooms in punnets.


----------



## Lazyman

Brit, just walk through the store making sounds like you are hacking up a lung and they will stay away from you. You'll be amazed at how quickly you can clear a path to the mushrooms. ;-)


----------



## Brit

LOL. Checked my stress level with my phone and I'm back to as low as it gets.

Scott - We've got a weird word for everything over this side of the pond. Just trying to increase your vocabulary.

Nathan - That is a great idea. I'll have to try that. I did think of making a metal hoop 4 metres in diameter that I could hang from my shoulders, so people kept their distance, but then I wouldn't get any mushrooms either 'cause my arms wouldn't belong enough.


----------



## Lazyman

Another trick is take a small spray bottle and spray the back of of their necks as you make a sneezing sound. This is especially handy if you see something in their cart that you want. They will probably leave it behind. ;-)

I used to do something similar by flicking water at obnoxious smokers while making a sneezing sound at restaurants when I was a younger, stupider man. Of course I always warned them first by asking them politely to not smoke and when they refused, told them fine, then I won't cover my mouth when I sneeze. Worked every time and miraculously, I never got beat up either.


----------



## HokieKen

Just wear a face mask Andy. Only a face mask. You'll get your social distance.


----------



## Lazyman

Just don't wear the face mask over your face. Please!


----------



## lysdexic

Ha! and you can always defend yourself by explaining that the mask is covering your head.


----------



## Brit

> Just wear a face mask Andy. Only a face mask. You'll get your social distance.
> 
> - HokieKen


I was wearing a face mask Kenny and so were some of the offenders. Trouble is, some people think a mask makes them invincible when it does no such thing.


----------



## Brit

Oh I get what you mean now. Yeah that would do it, but then I'd be worried that someone would try to put my meat and two veg in their shopping trolley.


----------



## duckmilk

Ha, have your wife paint little red spots all over your body, including your meat and two veg.


----------



## DLK

> Duck - don't you worry about a pic. Thanks anyway. I just wanted to survey the panel and get some reassurance.
> 
> Don - Thanks for the reference. I'll check it out. As far as the minisplit is concerned I have a buddy (I know it's hard to believe) who does HVAC and is going to "hook me up." I'll let you know what he recommends.
> 
> - lysdexic


Thanks I look forward to it.


----------



## bandit571

Just send the Hobbits in for the Mushrooms….


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, split systems are worth their weight in gold. Best shop upgrade EVER. Just insulate the hell out of your space and they are cheap to run.


----------



## Mosquito

I was just looking at mini splits today, actually. But I think I'll keep holding off. Maybe some day I'll pick up an on-sale portable AC unit. I don't really need it very often, only when it's really hot outside and humid, as then the dehumidifier is running non-stop…

Right now, it's been 93 and 90 the past 2 days, and the shop is sitting at 72° with the dehumidifier set to target 50%. As annoying as the uninsulated slab in the shop is during the winter, it makes up for it in the summer lol


----------



## Mosquito

Of course, I say that yesterday and then when I'm out there last night, I feel like the humidity is starting to go up, so I check, and it's at 60% in the shop. Ok, maybe I forgot to put the fan on high when I left the other night, that will sometimes make it not keep up. Nope, fan was on high, but the air isn't warm coming out of it… that's probably not good. Cold side coils aren't cold at all. Well crap lol Looks like I'll be buying another dehumidifier…

I'll have to look to see if they have more compact options, with no bucket that were pump-only. The one I have has a pump so just run the tube out the corner of the garage door in to the landscape rock around the shop. I don't think I've ever had the bucket on that thing in use in the shop before, but it's easily half the size of the thing


----------



## jmartel

We have a mini split in our house. Definitely nice to have. Cheap to run, with the bonus of AC. Just make sure when it's on it doesn't go into the emergency heating mode. Uses an electric coil to heat up and blow air over for when it's very cold. Costs a ton in electricity to run that.

Planning on adding a wood or pellet stove as a secondary/backup heat source at some point soon. We get power outages every now and then, and I've got plenty of scraps to burn.


----------



## bigblockyeti

As I build my shed, given it's chance at being a future shop, I'm already planning on where a mini split will be installed. On marketplace, there's a guy selling 18K BTU models that are DIY for $900 but that's a long ways off (I might want to actually run electricity out there first) and I could buld a 40' x 70' up at my property and talk the family to living in there as we build an actual house.


----------



## ToddJB

We just did a 5 cassette mini split system in the house for the 2nd and 3rd floor. Freaking love it.


----------



## Mosquito

I keep thinking about a mini split with no heat pump (have the gas furnace), but the added cost of that just isn't really worth it for my setup I don't think. I really don't need the AC capacity of a mini-split, just the de-humidification. If anything I think I'd rather have a $400-$500 portable a/c with dehumidifier built in than a mini split. I think before I did a mini-split, I'd just have them install AC in my existing furnace anyway.

With high temps being in the 90's, the past 3 days, the shop has only gotten up to 72-73° any of those days, and cooling down to around 66-68° overnight. When the dehumidifier was working, it would maybe get up to 75-77° when it was in the 90's and humid, I think the warmest I've seen it in there was 78-79° while I was out there working for a while, which would be about the only times I'd want AC (but probably not need)

This is the last 3 days for the shop temps, when high temps outside were 94, 92, and 90 respectively









If/when our AC in the house actually dies, I plan to weigh the option of putting in multi-zone mini-split instead. Having the ability to control the bedrooms separately from the rest would be nice, as I don't really need to cool the whole rest of the house to 70 at night


----------



## jmartel

My shop has plenty of squirrel sized holes throughout it, plus the door is usually open while I'm working. And I can open doors on the rear as well. So, no climate control for me.

Usually I have at least one furry or flying critter in there or trying to get in there with me. With the occasional bat if I go out at night.


----------



## Mosquito

lol nice, I haven't opened the garage door once on my shop in probably 2+ years now. I bought 3 oversized moving blankets that I hung in front of it for extra insulation, and to help cut down on sound echo in the shop, and haven't had them down since.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, there are foam panels you can fit into the door sections. I did i and cut down on heat/cold and noise. Got em for the borg.


----------



## BrandonW

My shop is my basement. I have plenty of space, although HVAC becomes an issue because the basement is part of the same system as the main floor. I also can't vent dust out because of this, but I've never had an issue with temperature or relative humidity either. Any other basement shops in this thread?


----------



## HokieKen

I really need to replace my bay doors. I repaired one when we bought the house where the rail had come apart. But now it's rotted out and I can't get a screw, nail or glue to hold the bottom rail to the stile. I definitely want to keep my windows but I also definitely want something that's not wood. Would be nice if it wouldn't fade from UV but I don't mind painting every 5 years or so if it saves me some dough. Anybody got suggestions?


----------



## bandit571

Basement shop…however, when there is a Thunderstorm rolling slowly through….









This is the North Branch…Sometimes the entire Dungeon Creek will come through…..









All I can do, is make sure the floor drain is clear…..


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, yeah, being able to control each rooms temp makes a huge difference for us, especially in this big ol house. We got the ceiling cassettes as well, I've never been amp'ed about the look of the wall units.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah the wall units don't look great, but just like old radiators, eventually you don't even notice them. We couldn't do ceiling units due to our roof. Some neighbors use LG minisplits, and they have low profile wall units that double as picture frames. I guess the drawback is that they don't circulate air as well.

Mos, the Mr. Cool kits are like $600-800 if you just want something for your shop. Some people install the compressor and head unit/pipes/wiring, then just hire an hvac tech to do the final hook up and compression tests.


----------



## lysdexic

From an email I received from The Woodwrights School. It must be hard for them financially to get the classes rolling again. Personally, I don't know if I could endure a woodworking project under a plastic tent.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, in the absence of alternatives to classes i'd be willing to endure it. The good new is flatulence could be contained, not that I have any worries!


----------



## lysdexic

Always looking on the bright side. Strong.

Now that you bring that up, it might be time for me to sign up for a class before they take the sneeze guards down.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, I've always wanted to take one of St. Roys classes. I plan on bringing a tape measure just to liven things up


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was trying to broker a deal with a golf course full of timber for a few (or possibly many) classes as when grandma's golf course was sold, she, and by extension I, had access to remove whatever we wanted from the land prior to 12/31/19. This included any and all timber which was a lot of cedar, a lot of poplar and alot of oak. The school just under 44 miles away so it could have feasible but there were several obstacles to that approach to, not the least of which was grandma not really wanting anything to change or stop referring to it as her land well after the purchase was finalized.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, there are foam panels you can fit into the door sections. I did i and cut down on heat/cold and noise. Got em for the borg.
> 
> - theoldfart


I've already got an insulated garage door in the shop, but even still it's about 1/2 the R value what the walls are rated at, and despite being tuned up, there's air leaks all over when it's windy, which the moving blankets also help prevent. I wasn't as worried about noise from outside getting in or inside getting out, I was more wanting to cut down the echo inside, especially with recording video/audio out there and such (and playing saxophone)



> I really need to replace my bay doors. I repaired one when we bought the house where the rail had come apart. But now it s rotted out and I can t get a screw, nail or glue to hold the bottom rail to the stile. I definitely want to keep my windows but I also definitely want something that s not wood. Would be nice if it wouldn t fade from UV but I don t mind painting every 5 years or so if it saves me some dough. Anybody got suggestions?
> 
> - HokieKen


I have a single sided insulated aluminum door on the shop, and a double sided insulated steel door on the garage. Either one seems fine to me, though the expense of the double sided door doesn't really seem worth it to me



> Mos, yeah, being able to control each rooms temp makes a huge difference for us, especially in this big ol house. We got the ceiling cassettes as well, I ve never been amp ed about the look of the wall units.
> 
> - ToddJB


Agreed, the ceiling cassettes were specifically what I was looking at yesterday too (if I went with one in the shop, that's likely what I'd want, as I place less value on ceiling space than wall space in the shop)



> Mos, the Mr. Cool kits are like $600-800 if you just want something for your shop. Some people install the compressor and head unit/pipes/wiring, then just hire an hvac tech to do the final hook up and compression tests.
> 
> - shampeon


Yeah, that's what I was looking at, I think the 10k btu version, or whatever the smallest one they have is, and thinking about where I'd put it.

One thing, though, is that I have an actual furnace in the shop, so I think before I'd go mini-split I'd probably go that route instead, since I've already got it installed and it takes up the same amount of space since it would go inside that


----------



## BrandonW

> Scotty, in the absence of alternatives to classes i d be willing to endure it. The good new is flatulence could be contained, not that I have any worries!
> 
> - theoldfart


Someone named theoldfart made a flatulence joke. Things are beginning to get normal again in the world.

Scotty-let me know if you consider any Woodwright classes. I'd love to do another one sometime.


----------



## rad457

Go to the lake for a few days, and a day to catch up! when I built my shop took the permit out as a garage for tax purposes  Flat floor with in floor heating, electric boiler, what is humidity? Dry all year round, usually cold, for the 1 hot week every summer just go to the lake or sip the sweet tea! Biggest mistake was the 8' by 16' overhead door and only running a 60 amp underground service.
As far as Shop visits, try to see other LJ's when ever in their area, some times a mistake, still have dreams over Shipwrights!


----------



## Lazyman

> ...there s air leaks all over when it s windy…
> 
> - Mosquito


I added a cheap garage door weather seal that goes around the top and sides of my garage door (the bottom seal was fine). It made a huge difference. So much so that when someone opens the door into the house, the suction makes the garage door shift slightly. I cool and heat my garage with a portable A/C that also acts as a heat pump for the winter. I use two car exhaust ports in the door for the A/C exhaust and intake. Before I added the weather seal, it would just suck hot or cold air around the edges of the door so it could barely keep up, especially in the winter.


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, going to the Borg for the door seal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jmartel

I want one of these. So much.


----------



## theoldfart

JBrave, did you notice the next video was Crackerbox crash?


----------



## Mosquito

> I added a cheap garage door weather seal that goes around the top and sides of my garage door (the bottom seal was fine). It made a huge difference. So much so that when someone opens the door into the house, the suction makes the garage door shift slightly. I cool and heat my garage with a portable A/C that also acts as a heat pump for the winter. I use two car exhaust ports in the door for the A/C exhaust and intake. Before I added the weather seal, it would just suck hot or cold air around the edges of the door so it could barely keep up, especially in the winter.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's what I've got on mine too, but this is spaces between the panels. Haven't tried putting the foam rubber seal tape in between those yet, but I might.

The exhaust port idea is exactly what I had in mind if I did a portable AC, and may even do it regardless, for an exhaust fan when I'm spray painting stuff. Have an old microwave exhaust fan assembly to use for it


----------



## Mosquito

lol JMart, a buddy of mine just shared this last week… I think I'd be nervous about having open turbos on a boat though…


----------



## MSquared

Jmart - Well. one of those would get you out to your dive site mighty quick! For me, it would be great fun to have one for a day. Wouldn't want to own it though.


----------



## shampeon

I repainted and refaced my Bies fence for my 66.









Finding a color match for the old Powermatic pea green ended up being the hardest part of this. I know this is just going to trigger a bunch of lol California stuff, but it'll likely eventually hit you and your area. Getting a color match in oil based paint at Sherwin Williams and Kelly-Moore was impossible. Both sell it in their catalogs, but don't distribute it much, and won't color match it even if they can source it. I assume Ben Moore is the same. I thought about trying to get my Ace to color match some Rustoleum, but decided nah.

I eventually used a Kelly-Moore acrylic enamel (DuraPoxy HP) that's water-based, which ended up being fine since I had primed the fence already. It sprayed very nicely once I dialed in the gun, and after it dried it was pretty damn tough. Clean up was way easier, obviously. In case anyone needs the paint code for early Powermatic green, this was matched off the back of the dust door of the cabinet:









I had some prefinished 3/4" plywood scraps that were long enough for the fence, and I wanted a higher fence than standard to help store my nonsense. The extra height and width should make it easier to clamp sacrificial fences to the face, too. Since it was prefinished, I didn't bother adding laminate. I did edge band it with iron-on banding.









The plexi window marker was scratched up pretty badly, but I have a Micro Mesh kit. I hadn't ever polished up plastic with it, but it was super simple. Just used spray cleaner as wet lube on the paper, put it on the deck of the table saw, and alternated directions. All told, it took maybe 5 minutes to completely clean up both faces. A square, a marking knife, and a Sharpie, and I recut the marker.









I added some UHMW tape to the metal glide points to help it move smoothly. Squared it to the miter slot, added a shim of some of the old laminate on one side of the T to square the fence to the table, and now it's finally done.


----------



## chrisstef

Basement shop here brando.

60 -65 degrees year round. Lucky to have very very minimal water intrusion and only through the bilco.

Noisy work sucks though.


----------



## jmartel

Bench is complete, delivered, and paid for.



















Pick up a chainsaw tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Ian. I need to do this.


----------



## rad457

You getting the Tree beside the Bench? How big is that Saw?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I want one of these. So much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


My wife was open to the idea of getting a boat but I shopped too long and she changed her mind. I had a pretty good idea of what our family needed, what brands I was interested in and how much I was comfortable spending. Many options were and still are available but I was looking for the perfect deal where I could sell it for what I bought it for a year later if it didn't get used as much as planned. That deal came, and went quickly so I was waiting patiently for another. While constantly perusing, I ran across a 1980 Sterling jet boat with a twin turbo 5.3 LS engine, rebuilt and powder coated pump with a jetaway and blowoff valve, new paint on the boat and trailer which also had new.aluminium wheels and new tires, all for only $8K. The quick math in my head added to $8K in just the turbos and pump, the rest was free. That wouldn't have worked for us for several reasons but it was a good enough deal, I was debating how much trouble I'd be in if I bought it, would it be no sex for a couple months bad or divorce bad? The point was moot as it sold in hours of listing, killing my dreams of throwing monster rooster tails while screaming across the lake.


----------



## DLK

Why would want a crackerbox? It would scare away all the fish.


----------



## jmartel

New saw day. Got a pile of logs to process and get familiar with it


----------



## ToddJB

Nice man, what did you get? Can't read the model number.


----------



## jmartel

MS290. Has a 24" bar which might be a bit much for this saw but we will see. Doesn't have any muffler mods done to it yet so I can play with it a bit.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool. You can always get a shorter bar, too. I find an 18 to be a great size for most things


----------



## jmartel

On the list after this is a old big boy saw that I can strap an Alaskan mill to.


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya. I've been keeping my eyes out for some in the 70cc range.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a 72cc Stihl and a 40cc Homelite.  Know which saw is reliable? This one:


----------



## DanKrager

I have one of those *reliable *saws too, Ken. Flip the switch and it's running, can rip and crosscut endlessly with very little maintenance. Just swap out the 10" circular blade for a sharp one and good for another 10 years! LOL!

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Side table has some stain on it. 
I started trimming branches but with all this talk of chain saws, the pine trees are coming down. Thanks guys. #Screaming while making rooster tails across the lake! FLI


----------



## bandit571

Just a bottom shelf….









At least it is FLAT….
.








Stanley No. 6..made before they added the frog adjust bolt…


----------



## DLK

My project this weekend:










I think my wife will spin wool in there.


----------



## chrisstef

Scored a cool little D16 22" 10ppi xcut panel saw.

Gave the etch a little gun bluing and she popped back to life. I fuggin love when that happens.



















Also got a Collins Red Diamond hatchet.


----------



## jmartel

Nice pickups, Stef.

Finished clearing out the garden today. Much better to look at.



















Discovered that there were a few Thyme plants in there that I started from seed about 2 years ago were still alive. Just hidden by grass and weeds. Now I just gotta find out who has some mulch for between the beds. Local places are all out.


----------



## shampeon

I got a ******************** ton of redwood mulch for free after getting added to the list of a local tree company (who also mills up lumber for not a lot of money. They're great.)

You do have to take the full truck load, though.


----------



## jmartel

The problem is that with the shutdown, the local tree companies haven't been working much. So there's not any mulch to be had anywhere.


----------



## DLK

So I finally have a mostly reliable way to have have internet in the woodshop, and can listen to Michigan Radio (NPR) on my i-phone (6s). Now I would like to add blue tooth speakers. Do there exists blue speakers you can plug into a wall outlet? I can't tell. All the ones I find seem to run off a rechargeable battery. I would like to not have to keep recharging and instead just plug it in.


----------



## HokieKen

> So I finally have a mostly reliable way to have have internet in the woodshop, and can listen to Michigan Radio (NPR) on my i-phone (6s). Now I would like to add blue tooth speakers. Do there exists blue speakers you can plug into a wall outlet? I can t tell. All the ones I find seem to run off a rechargeable battery. I would like to not have to keep recharging and instead just plug it in.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Most of them charge using a USB cable and wall wort Don. You can just leave it plugged in if you wish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don K., yes.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01954Q4I8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have these at the hot tub, awesome tech. In use without issue since July 2018, outdoors.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife has this one and it's taken a licking and still going strong. It's waterproof so it's probably up to shop duty even with power tools too. I'm fairly sure the charging cable is only like 12" long though so you'd probably want to order a longer cable if you intend to leave it plugged in.

Or, you could get one of these. And make one of these:


----------



## DLK

Thanks, nice to have recommendations I can trust. All though I really liked the built DYI option from Rockler that Kenny suggested I felt I was so far behind on projects I would just go with the Pyle PDWR61BTWT suggested by Smitty. Smitty has done right by me before (I am still using the 60 1/2) so I know he won't fail me now. More expensive than what Kenny suggested, but I retire in 22 days, so I might as well live it up.


----------



## rad457

> My project this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my wife will spin wool in there.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Nice, saw the broom and thought maybe my Wife may have dropped in for a visit


----------



## shampeon

> The problem is that with the shutdown, the local tree companies haven t been working much. So there s not any mulch to be had anywhere.


Huh, I've been seeing tree company trucks pretty consistently throughout the shutdown. Maybe they were contracted with the city or PG&E. PG&E have been super aggressive about trimming trees, post Paradise fire. A neighbor negotiated a cool $5k to remove a decent size redwood from his property that was near some high voltage lines.


----------



## dbray45

Just posted a blog on making dovetails, tell me what you think.

Thanks


----------



## DLK

> Nice, saw the broom and thought maybe my Wife may have dropped in for a visit
> 
> - Andre


She was hovering over me the whole time.


----------



## Mosquito

I made my own bluetooth speaker that plugs in to the wall (didn't put a battery in it), and use it in the shop. Used guidance from some plans I bought, but that was just for the electronics, and rough enclosure sizing. Sounds great, way better than most small kits



















It's currently on a shelf just below the monitor for the shop PC (which seems silly, that the PC sitting right next to it is hooked up to it via bluetooth, but whatever). I don't really have a better picture that includes it at the moment


----------



## jmartel

> Huh, I ve been seeing tree company trucks pretty consistently throughout the shutdown. Maybe they were contracted with the city or PG&E. PG&E have been super aggressive about trimming trees, post Paradise fire. A neighbor negotiated a cool $5k to remove a decent size redwood from his property that was near some high voltage lines.
> 
> - shampeon


Redwood is hard to come by here. Mostly we got Lodgepole Pine and Western Red Cedar with some Maples mixed in. My property has some 60-80' pine and cedar trees on it. There's probably a 60-80' oak on my nextdoor neighbor's property that I'm not so selfishly hope comes down at some point in the future.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just posted a blog on making dovetails, tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - dbray45


I don't think you did… :-/


----------



## rad457

> Just posted a blog on making dovetails, tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - dbray45
> 
> I don t think you did… :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


I concur! I was so looking forward to learning how to hand cut me some Dove Tails 
Forgive me, trying to get over doing a project out Plywood, BB (insert shudder) and then Paint it


----------



## dbray45

It is not there

spent several hours and its just not there.


----------



## dbray45

Will do it again but not today.


----------



## lysdexic

> Don K., yes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01954Q4I8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have these at the hot tub, awesome tech. In use without issue since July 2018, outdoors.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I sure wish you had those the last time we sat in your hot tub. You just kept wanting to sing Air Supply songs to me. Kinda creeped me out TBH.


----------



## theoldfart

Dang, he never sang to us! Grilled great sausage though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Try to give the people what they want….


----------



## HokieKen

I want a Stanley 51 with a #52 board


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, I've learned my lesson…


----------



## jmartel

How about an original #1? Or a #9?


----------



## bandit571

Or maybe a drill Jim Bode sells for $69….that I picked up for $4?


----------



## dbray45

Lets try again


----------



## bandit571

It posted this time….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm sitting here after sleeping terribly last night. Ian's coffee arrived and I didn't get to check the mail until late, so of course I had to brew some at 9pm. Half a wonderful pot later I'm laying in bed jittery with no hope of falling asleep but it was worth it. I can decipher that it's from Brazil and I'm guessing the beans are of Pedra Branca and Yellow Bourbon variety with a medium dark roast. At any rate it's delicious as straight black coffee. Thanks again Ian!


----------



## BrandonW

> Dang, he never sang to us! Grilled great sausage though.
> 
> - theoldfart


How did this turn into a conversation about Don's sausage?


----------



## theoldfart

I have no idea.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, Ian's beans were boss  I finished them up last week and enjoyed every drop!


----------



## theoldfart

I hear Ian's starting a drivethru for coffee at his place.


----------



## BrandonW

> I hear Ian's starting a drivethru for coffee at his place.
> 
> - theoldfart


The cost of living is high in the Bay Area-it's probably not a bad idea!


----------



## shampeon

It'll all be by drone. Like and subscribe!


----------



## DLK

Crap someone made an Unemployment claim using my SSN. Round 2 of identity theft.


----------



## jmartel

If anyone hasn't made an account in your states unemployment department, make one even if you are still employed. You don't have to submit a claim or anything. Make sure it's linked to your own email and such. There's been a lot of fraud in WA here for people who haven't made an account yet.


----------



## shampeon

Glad you liked the coffee, Yeti. Sorry it kept you up all night, tho.

Scammers, man.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well worth it! The smell from opening a fresh bag of beans is always wonderful, these were a step further.

I'm working on flattening the tops of the flame carved stools I made a while ago and making the six legs on a parallel plane to have them sit level. This is what I've come up with, my slab flattening router base (a bridge between two runners) sitting on the saw table and cantilevered off the side, with a counter weight, over the top then bottom of the stool. I was relying exclusively on the weight of the stool to keep it from moving so small bites were imperative to keep the bit reaction from making a bit problem. It worked ok but was sketchy at best and slow taking the initial 5/8" from one edge of the top down to the opposite side.


----------



## theoldfart

Chicken Marsala on the way


----------



## DLK

> Don K., yes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01954Q4I8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have these at the hot tub, awesome tech. In use without issue since July 2018, outdoors.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty the Pyle PDWR61BTWT arrived today and I installed them. They are indeed awesome. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been cutting an assload of little pieces for a segmented bowl for my wife's birthday. These damn things are a lot of friggin work!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Don K., yes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01954Q4I8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have these at the hot tub, awesome tech. In use without issue since July 2018, outdoors.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> Smitty the Pyle PDWR61BTWT arrived today and I installed them. They are indeed awesome. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Yay! I'm so glad!!


----------



## MSquared

TOF - My wife made Chicken Marsala for me when we first started dating. It was pretty good. That's was one of the rare times she's cooked since! ;/


----------



## rockusaf

State of the shop today is HOT, thermometer said 100° when I got out there this afternoon and with the doors open it only cooled down to 96°. I'm swapping all the interior doors with solid panel doors and I got hinges, knob and latch fitted to only one door and got it installed before I had to call it quits. Still got 7 more to go so hopefully tomorrow I'll get a couple done. Doesn't help that I'm on nights right now so I gotta sleep a good part of the day.

Rock


----------



## jmartel

> TOF - My wife made Chicken Marsala for me when we first started dating. It was pretty good. That s was one of the rare times she s cooked since! ;/
> 
> - MSquared


When my wife and I were dating in college, she managed to catch chicken on fire in the toaster oven. She doesn't really cook now other than eggs for her and my daughter.


----------



## theoldfart

Luckily no fire. We split cooking, I tend to do the entree' she is the sous chef.


----------



## theoldfart

In the absence of a joiner this seemed to work










I bolted 4 or 5 2×6's together then ran them through the planer, worked well.

These are destined to become curved roof ribs for a railroad car.


----------



## MSquared

I frequently say that I do the cooking. 'This way, I know I'm not being poisoned'! A while back, my wife decided she wanted to cook a Pot Roast. As usual, one sears it first. Boom! Hot oil spattered in her face. Wet meat into hot oil. No! That resulted in a trip to Urgent Care and a visit to a Plastic Surgeon! Luckily, it turned out to be superficial wounds, just missing her eye. Looked mighty nasty. It all cleared up after six months or so with lots of topical treatments. Now, if she ever mentions cooking, I bring her my welding helmet!!


----------



## MSquared

TOF - How're the cars looking?


----------



## theoldfart

Tom, still a bit ragged. We're just finishing reconstructing the car end platforms, basically timber framing reinforced with 1" iron rods. I'll post a few pics Monday.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've been working (very slowly) on making a cane. It was quite challenging for me to figure out how to layout, clamp and chop a mortice in the mostly live-edge green ash handle. This is what I eventually figured out. It works reasonably well, although the holdfast does come loose every so often.


----------



## shampeon

Drove to Kingsburg, south of Fresno, to pick up these additions to the shop yesterday. So far, they run pretty quiet, but smooth.









10 month old sisters, Mutty and Lina (named by my kids). Really affectionate and good natured.


----------



## theoldfart

They look pretty sedate for ten moth olds. Let's see how they are after they get used to being there!

Just ordered a book on timber framing to help with the next home project. Starting out small.


----------



## shampeon

They're pretty mellow right now, especially compared to my last dog. We'll see if it lasts. They're shy, but have been opening up.

Kevin, my local library has a couple Jack Sobon books available as ebooks, which usually means your county library would have access too. Jason Smith from Argos Timberworks is doing the plans for the cabin I'm planning to build, and he highly recommended the Sobon and Will Beemer books, but said don't bother with the Tedd Benson ones, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, I worked with Jack Sobon for a day doing a house frame raising for a friend.Since I was a climber my job was to climb up and drive the pegs at every joint. My sawyer buddy did a lot of milling for him.

Already ordered Sobons book. Looking forward to seeing your design.


----------



## shampeon

This is my initial draft.









Kind of a simple, staggered series of bents. We bought a lot up in Bear Valley, up Highway 4. It has views to the southeast toward the Sierra crest and the Dardanelles.


----------



## theoldfart

Going solar on the roof?


----------



## shampeon

Thinking about it. It gets a ton of snow up there (at 7400', and Bear Valley averages 300" plus; the snow load roofing codes are pretty significant), so I'll need a metal roof. I've looked into the thinner peel/stick frameless panels that fit between the channels of metal roofing, but a lot of the manufacturers don't exist any longer. I don't want the panels getting ripped off by the snow drop. But ideally I'd have solar and a battery backup, even though I'd be grid-tied. One great thing about BV is that it's underground utilities, including sewer.

I want to maximize the views, and funnel the snow drop toward the back of the house. From left to right on the bent sections, the entrace/mud room/laundry+bath, the open-plan kitchen + great room, and MBR. Walkout basement below with additional BRs and a den.


----------



## duckmilk

I have the book "Timber Frame Construction" by Sobon and Schroeder. Very detailed and easy to comprehend.

That's a lot of joinery Ian, but it looks good.


----------



## HokieKen

I can say after today that I have used the full capacity of my lathe.


















Less than .010" clearance there. It was enough to get a waste block glued on and a tenon turned though. Now I gotta go shake my balls back out of my belly.


----------



## shampeon

When machinists turn. Impressive.

Thanks, duck. I'm looking forward to learning how to do some big boy mortises and tenons.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, I think i can start with this.


----------



## ToddJB

Clearance is clearance.


----------



## jmartel

Spent a couple hours last night organizing the shop. Got my big old drill press on a mobile base, though it's not as stable as I'd like. Now I gotta find the time to get rid of the probably 3-4 yard waste bags full of dust/shavings out of there. I think my Table saw cabinet is completely full of dust at the moment. It's been a while.

Gotta spend this week getting the track bike ready. The hope is to be able to get to the track on Saturday, for the first time since my wreck 2 years ago. But we'll see. I haven't even started the bike in 2 years.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I said Todd. A less lazy fella might have just knocked corners down some more on the bandsaw or sander. But I'm not less lazy.

Got a door and a leaf blower Jdusty? It's easy to get rid of all that dust if you do.


----------



## jmartel

I say sawdust. But half of it is probably shavings from the planer and lathe. So it would just make a giant pile in front of the door. But I don't have a leafblower. Need to pick one up.


----------



## shampeon

Very nice, Kevin. Millers Falls?


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, belongs to the museum. Doing a restoration then putting it to work.


----------



## shampeon

That's very very cool.


----------



## Mosquito

JMart, I give bags of shavings from the same away to anyone who wants them for starting camp fires/fire pits, and when I run out of willing recipients, I just burn them myself to get rid of them.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos. The museum uses my shavings from the planer to soak up oils from our engines.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, I still need to find one or two parts. The metal base is somewhat rare.


----------



## jmartel

I've given shavings and dust away a few times now. I tend not to bother if there's a significant amount of walnut shavings though. Tends to be very bad for animals and plants, so I'd rather let the yard waste people take it away. Plus there's a bunch of MDF and plywood dust in this batch, so I'm not gonna bother.


----------



## bandit571

These were going for about $35 a piece….a couple years ago…


----------



## Mosquito

I was only talking about the shavings, not so much the dust. Whatever my dust collector picks up goes to the yard waste bin, which includes the jointer and planer, but handplane shavings and lathe shavings are what I give away/burn


----------



## shampeon

You could have made a cool grand if you bought them out, bandit.


----------



## duckmilk

I have a barn beam drill similar to this one










I was going to build a timber frame shop at one point in my life, never happened and I've never used it :-(
It is in the crate it was shipped in underneath a bunch of stuff. Sad because it's a sexy looking tool.


----------



## HokieKen

I do like me some hand tools and those post drills have sexy dripping off of em. But if you try to take my drill press away, your gonna get a fight. As cool as those are, I got no desire to be using one ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Modern guys have a plunge cutter that has chainsaw teeth and makes quick work of mortises in big beams.


----------



## bandit571

Clean up, Aisle #2! 









From doing a little work, today…


----------



## Mosquito

Duck what's considered modern? lol 
Visited a shop a few years back that was all line-shaft, and he had a chain mortiser machine in the midst


----------



## jmartel

Got the track bike running yesterday. First time in almost 2 years since my last wreck. Lots of work to do this week, and taking it out this weekend.










Also, been losing weight pretty consistently during quarantine. Down below 200 for the first time since 2016. Only got 40 more to go…


----------



## duckmilk

That's what I was trying to say Mos, a chain mortiser, but the ones I've seen were portable.

Huh, I've been gaining weight Jslim, mostly from the beer probably.


----------



## bandit571

Careful around something called "Not your Father's Root Beer" stuff is very sneaky….at 5.9% ALC/VOL…..


----------



## duckmilk

You've been building a lot of cabinets lately Bandit, where are you putting it?


----------



## bandit571

Boss wanted a new Kitchen Island. Arranged so she could put her 2Lt Coke Bottles on the bottom shelf, cookie sheets in a better cupboard, and a larger, single drawer. And, wanted to be able to roll it around, out of the way.


----------



## theoldfart

Tom(Squared), the platforms are almost completed. the complicated part was driving the iron rods back into their respective positions.










Getting the final beam in place is a, well, hard.


----------



## Pezking7p

Few folks posted on my project over the weekend which reminded me I haven't stopped in here in ages.

So…Hey. I'm alive, busy AF.

Good to see some things never change:

Bandit is cranking out projects faster than one might believe possible.

JBike is getting the bike ready. Probably working on 1000 other things.

Mos, et al, idolizing old tools (for good reason!)

And I see OF STILL hasn't finished the ass end of that train (or maybe you just never run out of old trains that need work?)

I finished some built-in cabinets a while back…trying to make some super cool, custom live edge shelves to go above them. I got these twisted slabs from my lumber guy for $50. Managed to re-saw them into mostly-flat 7/8" thick boards. Hopefully ready for finish this weekend. Only question is how to assemble the whole mess. What do you guys think? I've decided on the design on the right hand side. Currently planning to slot the shelves into the vertical board so that it supports the majority of the weight.

Planning to support the other end of the shelves with a pin in the wall that slots into the self. screwed into the wall, but loose in the shelf, just to support weight and keep the shelf from deflecting.

Vertical board screwed into the wall, but how to screw shelves into the vertical board?


----------



## Mosquito

So, birthday present to myself (because my wife's birthday present was a trip to Key West), I got myself an electric chainsaw. Husqvarna 414el, 16". Used it to cut up a couple bowl blanks so far, and I'm pretty pleased with it. Head and shoulders above the cheap ones for sure. Figured, electric now, and if the need arises for something more substantial in the future, it will also likely mean I'll be cutting things outside the shop anyway, so that one can be gas if that need ever arises. For now, I'm feelin' pretty good about the decision.

I'll be able to keep digging in to the maple logs I got from some family friends now, and also have a couple logs of other stuff from a coworker as well. Might look at rearranging the shop a little again, to get the lathes in a little better orientation, so as to contain shavings a little better, but not sure how involved that would be

First bowl from the maple, waiting on finish (letting it dry a little more first)










And a follow up on that Russian Olive bowl, after some finish. I was basically wet sanding up to 1500 grit while applying finish (using the oil as the "wet'), and it is silky smooth on the outside, but boy is that a lot of work lol


----------



## Mosquito

Hey Pez! You snuck in there while I was posting lol I like the look of where those shelves are going


----------



## jmartel

> JBike is getting the bike ready. Probably working on 1000 other things.
> 
> - Pezking7p


You're not wrong. Welcome back, Pez.

I don't think I would screw the shelves into the vertical board. Make it a tight fit and it should be just fine. Alternatively, maybe a hidden pocket hole somewhere?


----------



## Lazyman

Dan, If you really want those shelves to support some weight, you might consider making bracket that works like these shelves from IKEA. (I was able to type that 4 letter word without my hair catching on fire. Hopefully Cricket doesn't ban me for it.) My daughter had a shelf like that and I was surprise how strong it was. Just a thought.


----------



## HokieKen

Pez - I think it depends on how much weight the shelves will hold and how deep the slots in the vertical support are. If they'll be light duty with the vertical support 1/4-1/3 of the depth, I'm with Jmart - no need to fix them. For a little added security, maybe angle the slots 1-2 degrees to ensure they won't slide out the front. A little more security still would be to make it a bridle joint instead of slotting the whole shelf in. That would ensure no horizontal slop as well.

Mos - awesome birthday present! I'd take it over Key West 8 days a week ;-) Nice looking bowls too. I like the color of the finished Olive.


----------



## HokieKen

Are you spamming without a purpose Grayscale?


----------



## jmartel

New countertops going in today. Should be way better than the existing plywood, that's for sure.


----------



## Lazyman

Grayscale is trying to get his 5 posts in so he can send PMs? Flagged.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm just honored to have read 5 of Grayscales 6 posts. He devoted 83% of his attention to us.

Jmart: I considered a pocket hole in the side of the vertical board to hold the shelf in place, but, I'm not sure I want a pocket hole there. It is just cabinetry but dangit, I don't want to know holes are there. What if someone sees it in the future when they are up there arranging nick knacks or dusting?? I may still do it, though.

Lazyman: I spent hours looking at different floating shelf options (you can see my purely floating shelf design on the left), but decided the install and bracketry involved was too complicated for a 3/4" or 1" thick shelf. There is one company that makes them for that size shelf, but they are spensive. However, my "support pin" plan is a scaled down version of that.

HK: I think a bridle joint is what I intend? Both the vertical board and the shelf will be notched to slot together.

I would like to see how stiff the boards are when they are mounted. They don't need to hold loads and loads of weight. Upon further consideration, I might make my "pins" out of wood and then screw the shelf into the pins for added stability.

Jeffery, do we get update photos of your counters?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Nathan on that one

And I agree Kenny, especially since the trip was 9 days at the end of March… with her family :-D
I quite like the Russian Olive, it looks great in color and grain, but boy is it tough on tools… Kinda sad that I'm almost out of that stuff :-(


----------



## shampeon

RIP grayscale, he sucked and then he died. I will always remember "shotgun wedding supply" tho.


----------



## theoldfart

'Nother notch in Ian's six shooter. Greyscale was no match.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Pez! I'm kinda with Kenny on this one (whew, that was hard to say) if they aren't going to be supporting a lot of weight. Or, you could marry the bridle joint with hidden pegs to stiffen it? Sorta like the same idea that Nathan had.

Haha at shotgun wedding supply. At least the guy had a sense of humor.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the counters from Hammerthumb's company. Sadly he didn't feel the need to install them himself. The cabinets obviously aren't done yet. Need a stretch of warm dry weather to paint the remaining doors/drawer fronts. Still have to replace the windows. And do the backsplash (entire back wall will be tiled) Oven will be replaced in another month or so. Just waiting on sales. Might do a pair of floating walnut shelves to the right of the hood.










Flush mounted the cooktop. Looks so much nicer this way.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks great. I always love the look of the flat top stoves, but wouldn't want to give up my gas stove for it


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart - we employ much more talented people to install countertops than me. I'm qualified to sit behind a desk and type on a keyboard.
Glad you like the tops.


----------



## jmartel

If gas was an option, I'd probably have gone all out and had a nice wolf range in there. But it's either propane, which my house isn't set up for, so lots more money and work, or electric. That's a 36" induction cooktop, so way better than regular electric. Just slightly worse than gas.

Just hooked up the plumbing, so we are good to go again in there. Next week is making pantry doors, drawer fronts, etc. We got some good weather windows for next week for painting, so I want to get that stuff done. I'm running out of paint though. I think I need to order more. And I can't remember the ratio of white/green at the moment. I think it was 4 green/1 white.


----------



## Mosquito

I know it's also a matter of opinion, a lot of people prefer electric over gas, I'm just not one of them lol The induction tops are quite nice, they'll boil water super quick in comparison. And cleaning is a little easier too

Bet it feels good to have it usable again lol


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, the kitchen looks badass. I love the super light pastel cabinet color. I didn't have the cojones to do it in our old kitchen. The cook top looks CLEAN. Nice.

Mos, what gas cooktop do you have? I had a glass-top electric for years and I loved it. I HATE my gas top. By the time water boils, the handles of my pots are too hot to handle without mittens. Also, it is extremely slow to boil water (maybe 1.5-2x as long as my electric)...heat transfer into the pots seems very inefficient. Overall I have not been impressed with gas cooktops, but mine is very entry level, wondering if you have a nicer model that doesn't do these things, or if you also experience this but just enjoy the gas for other reasons? I would like to have a nicer oven, but don't want to swap to electric if I don't have to.

Shelves are planed as well as I can get them and all will be usable. I only had one shelf that had to be a "custom" thickness after resaw. Most shelves have areas that will need to be hand sanded and won't be flat. They're rustic. All that's left is to cut bridle joints and engineer my anchor system. Hopefully can get it done this weekend? Maybe.










Oh! I thought I would also share my "resaw guide" that I came up with to resaw these twisted slabs. The plywood is screwed into the slab and the screws are adjusted until the board is lined up with the "best fit" resaw path. The board then rides against the resaw fence and, in theory, you resaw parallel to the guide.


----------



## shampeon

I like that sunken surround, JMart.

We have an induction range, and I would have preferred gas but don't even think about it now. The temperature control is better than gas. About the only things I don't like are a) the burners can make a sort of high-pitched noise at higher levels b) a bit more limited range of cookware and c) inability to use a wok properly.

Pez, it's probably a quality issue with your top. The better ones concentrate the heat in the center at first and expand it out as you turn up the burner, and have different burners for different size pots. If your handles are getting hot, it's heating too wide of an area around the pot, and not the pot itself. The reason woks work best with gas is that it heats the air around the bottom as well as the top, so the heat climbs the sides of the wok. But in your case, the burner isn't concentrating the heat on the pot.

The shelves look good, and that'll look great in place on the wall.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shamp, I think you're on to something with my burner shape. I have 1 small burner, 2 medium burners, and 1 large burner. I don't think the large burner has any "inner" flames, and the flame itself has a very large diameter when turned up. So, the medium burners don't have enough BTUs to boil almost anything (literally, they can't boil water without a lid on the pot), and the large is only slightly better but probably sends half it's heat to the ceiling. One day I'll get really mad and just buy a new stove. I miss my dishwasher (very nice Bosch model) and stove the most from our old house. These appliances are bottom end in general. Not cheap, just low on function/features. I wish I had opted for better appliances when we designed this house, but I was locked in to builder options, and the down payment was already scaring me.


----------



## Mosquito

We don't have anything super fancy, just a decent oven range combo. What I like about gas over electric is I feel like I get a little better control over the heat with gas, especially when reducing it, where electric takes quite a while to slow back down in comparison. I like that the heat is always on, instead of cycling on and off. We also use it for charring things like peppers and vegitables, and occasionally toasting. I also toss food in pans a lot more often than stir when I can get away with it, especially if it's something that might get overcooked from inactivity quickly. It's nice that my heat source still works well whether I'm directly on the burner grate or an inch or two above it.

Like I said before though, not the most efficient at transferring the heat in to the cookware, for that you can't beat induction. Wouldn't mind a gas range with a conduction "boiler" in the middle or something, but then you'd have to run some heavy electrical AND a gas line lol I'd probably skip electric and go for induction, personally, if I had to switch away from gas


----------



## Mosquito

Pez, I agree that hot handles are a result of too large of a flame for the pot/pan. We have a "Power Burner" on ours that's a higher BTU burner, but about the same size as the medium, if not just a touch smaller (So we have a small, medium, large, and "Power).


----------



## jmartel

The good thing about this cooktop is it can get crazy hot if I need it to. Most of the time it's never turned up all the way, even for searing steaks and stuff. Definitely need that big ass hood above. I think when I turn that thing on high it almost sucks the windows in.

I dropped a bunch on the cooktop, but it's used multiple times a day so it's worth it. Saved about 50% by buying a demo model, but was still $2k. I wanted the biggest and most powerful I could get.

Nice shelves, Pez. I gotta do a bunch of resawing soon for the bent arms on my chair. Got a new blade ready to go. Need to finish the forms and then I'm ready.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm thinking our burner design is definitely at the heart of the issue. Sounds like mine is just really bad. The oven is terrible, too, without even a convection fan.

Jmart, when you resaw for bent lamination, what is your process like? Do you joint between every pass? Do you sand after or plane?


----------



## jmartel

I've never done a bent lamination yet. But the plan is to joint it every time. I bought extra thick stock to account for it. Shouldn't need more than 1, maybe 2 passes if the setup is right. I've been able to get a 1/16"X10" resawn piece off it before with a new blade and proper setup. So it should be fine.


----------



## Pezking7p

What's the kerf on your saw? I'm about 60 thou with my resaw blade…then need to take off another 30 from each side to remove saw marks…so I'm losing almost 1/8 from each slat by my estimation. Seems like a lot if you want to make a 1" lamination or something. There are a few pieces I'd like to make in the future that would require bent lamination. Please document and share your process if you can, I'm curious.


----------



## jmartel

Will do. Not sure of the kerf, but I'm using a 1/2" woodslicer blade. I'm probably making 1/4-3/8" resaws out of 6/4 stock. I just need ~1" material for arms after bending, so there should be enough.

Finally got a haircut. Think I dropped another 10lbs just from getting rid of all of that. Feels so much better now.


----------



## Mosquito

I can honestly say I'm jealous of the haircut, I'm in desperate need…


----------



## jmartel

Our county started letting people do them 3 weeks ago, and most opened up about 1.5-2 weeks ago. I was trying to give it more time and let other people be the guinea pigs, but I couldn't take it anymore. Longest my hair has ever been.


----------



## Pezking7p

I was just about to ask Mrs Pez to give it a shot when my girl called me and said she was taking appointments. I figured it was best to get in early, before people started spreading it around again. It was soooo nice to have short hair again.

What is the Stanley # for a Hair Plane? Is there a 45 attachment for that?


----------



## theoldfart

A new kind of Franken_plane










I'll put up a more detailed post this evening, it's been a project a few years in the making( kinda' like most of my stuff!)


----------



## Mosquito

nice Kevin, I've actually been thinking quite a bit lately about making a plow plane myself


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, I have a wedge arm plow by M Copeland. It was made in a town near where we lived. I also tracked down a set of cutters that were made by Copelands original supplier, Providence Tools. I'm finding I like the screw arm planes much better, way easier to make fine adjustments.


----------



## bandit571

I prefer this old plough…









Seems to work, just watch out for them long arms..


----------



## 489tad

> I can honestly say I m jealous of the haircut, I m in desperate need…
> 
> - Mosquito


I got mine Monday. Feels good, still a mess but feels good.

Nice looking kitchen Jmart.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, a pic of the cutter area?


----------



## bandit571

Will try…









and…









One more?


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, a kerf plane was not that hard. A plow would be monumental in comparison.

Bandit, that is a big plow! I initially thought it looked like a filister but then I saw the skate.

Resaw, since I did just improve my kerf plane!










I thought for a test run I'd use a rough and dirty piece of stock, guess again!










Edge grain










Mahogany?


----------



## shampeon

Gorgeous bookmatch there, Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

It was a surprise, kind of like winning the bonus round.


----------



## theoldfart

:-(










I've seen better organized landfills than my shop.


----------



## rad457

Dang thats a tidy looking shop! Reminds me bout time to fire up the leave blower for spring cleaning


----------



## bandit571

filled up the bench…









rookies..


----------



## duckmilk

Win for Bandit. Sorry Kev, you're just too tidy.


----------



## theoldfart

hangs head in shame, sniffle…..shuffle…..bangs head….starts to clean the pig sty.


----------



## Mosquito

I just cleaned mine up on Thursday, because I had a coworker dropping off a couple of future bowls on Friday morning, and it quickly returned last night and this morning lol


----------



## bandit571

Was a busy day…









May spend tomorrow, putting away all the "toys"


----------



## jmartel

Was a very wet day at the track today. Not my favorite, but better than sitting at home.










But there were some dry patches in the afternoon which were greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pezking7p

It's time for some shop douches!!

Jmart do you have a second set of wheel set up with with rain tires? Or did you just bring street tires?

Probably try this on for a few days before settling on spacing. Shelves are very solid even without attachments. Thoughts? I'm open to constructive criticism.


----------



## 489tad

Look what the family gave me. Black Limba, canary, Purple Heart and buntings. 
Happy Fathers Day Fellas!


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, shelves without stuff are always a little weird to me. But, I do like the design, though I don't think I'm a fan of the current placement. It feels like you're kinda trying to mirror the other. I think either mirror them exactly, or make it feel more random. Or put some truck stop tchotchkes (had to look up spelling) up so you can get a better feel.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotta love when Father's Day gets you a new rotary table 









And some very appropriate coasters.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart do you have a second set of wheel set up with with rain tires? Or did you just bring street tires?
> 
> - Pezking7p


I have a spare set of wheels but my "rain" tires yesterday were my commuting tires that I stole off my street bike. Don't have dedicated rains.


----------



## theoldfart

Just got a bit of a shock. Two sellers on EBay used pics I posted to LJ's to plug their stuff without my permission. Fired off a couple of notes, one has agreed to pull it off. Waiting to hear from the other. They could have easily posted here to ask but didn't.

Edit: One seller responded right away and took down the pic.


----------



## Mosquito

> Pez, shelves without stuff are always a little weird to me. But, I do like the design, though I don t think I m a fan of the current placement. It feels like you re kinda trying to mirror the other. I think either mirror them exactly, or make it feel more random. Or put some truck stop tchotchkes (had to look up spelling) up so you can get a better feel.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm with Todd here as well, hard to say empty, but as is, I had the same initial thought as well "Those look like they're trying to match, but sort of mirror it. Wait, do they? Hmm" Don't really know how I'd adjust them though, so I'm not sure I'm very helpful lol

Kev, I guess that's what happens when you're the only one posting pictures of the things in use


----------



## theoldfart

The second seller also wrote back and took the pics down.

I like to share what I have learned exploring old tools. What bothered me was the take and don't ask. One of the sellers said his buddy provided the pics from here. I would think that people would ask if it was ok to repost pics. I know there are sites reposting our stuff but it still just bugs me. Rant done, Carry on.


----------



## Mosquito

I hear ya Kev, that's why most of my non-upload to LJ pictures are watermarked


----------



## theoldfart

I need to learn how to do that Mos.


----------



## HokieKen

Mos' just pees on his Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

ah, marking his territory


----------



## 489tad

> Mos' just pees on his Kev.
> 
> - HokieKen


My wife even laughed!


----------



## HokieKen

Just don't ask him for a pic of his #2…


----------



## Pezking7p

Would love to have a #2. Even a pic of a #2 would be great 

Thanks for the shelf feedback gents. Soooo either more or less random. I have picked the least pleasing amount of random lol. Mrs Pez wants them to be symmetrical but I eschew symmetry.


----------



## theoldfart

Mrs Fart lives for symmetry but I believe symmetry is the hobgoblin of a simple mind. I think I'll run now!


----------



## Pezking7p

I lost it at "Mrs Fart"


----------



## Mosquito

lol good night for this thread


----------



## theoldfart

BTW big thanks to Moss for all his help tonight!


----------



## Mosquito

Always happy to help when I can


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of shop douches, that's my projects for this week. Apparently we are hosting some friends Saturday for a socially distanced BBQ. And what's the point of having dad friends if you can't flex on them with a fully equipped shop?

Got pissed after being clotheslined enough times cutting the grass and ran around with the chainsaw. If I could reach the branch with the saw above my head, it came down. Feel much better now.


----------



## DanKrager

Can relate to that clothlining stuff, Jtrimmer. I took my heavy trimmer motor with a long pole saw on it and did the same up to about 15'. Take THAT you saggers! But then I had a big mess to clean up. You pay one way or another, I guess.

About to finish up a large carving tool chest. Pictures at completion.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Around here that is called fire prevention!


----------



## jmartel

I brought out a step ladder and attempted to go even higher. Judging by how wobbly it was, I figured I didn't want to make it my last fathers day and left it alone. I need to get my big ladder out for a few branches though. There's some definite widowmakers that are hanging and ready to drop up there, but they are like 20' up currently. Probably the first good storm in the fall will send a bunch more branches down.

Chainsaw has a bit of a squeal at idle now, goes away when revved. It's not super loud yet, but I could hear it wearing earmuffs. Gotta open it up to investigate. Think maybe its the needle bearing?


----------



## Mosquito

lately we've been battling with Japenese Knotweed in our new landscaping, trying to kill that off (with out killing the new landscape plants).

But our neighbors have some ground maples that we need to trim up a little, as they're starting to get annoying to mow under, and are killing off the grass on that side. Starting to get a little too far in to our yard and taking over. Other side, we need to clean up the Arborvitae, try to get some of the non-growing branches along the bottom cleared out, so we can keep up with weed control over there a little easier. It would also just look better. That neighbor cleaned up their side, so kinda wanna do the same on ours.

Then again, finally refinishing the flooded basement rooms sounds nice too lol


----------



## theoldfart

The term used for low branches and shrubs is ladder fuels. The most often seen equipment in our neighborhood is a commercial chipper. The season has started, fingers crossed.


----------



## jmartel

Kevin, if the fires hit your area, just grab a scuba tank and head for the pool.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-15887502

We've had a pretty wet year so far up in our corner, so I'm hoping the fires aren't bad this year. There were a couple years when we'd get soot raining down.


----------



## bandit571

Monday….about says it all….


----------



## theoldfart

JSmart we have a small airport landing strip within walking distance, if the roads are jammed ( think Paradise same geography) it's less than than a mile away. Plenty of open space.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I brought out a step ladder and attempted to go even higher. Judging by how wobbly it was, I figured I didn t want to make it my last fathers day and left it alone. I need to get my big ladder out for a few branches though. There s some definite widowmakers that are hanging and ready to drop up there, but they are like 20 up currently. Probably the first good storm in the fall will send a bunch more branches down.
> 
> Chainsaw has a bit of a squeal at idle now, goes away when revved. It s not super loud yet, but I could hear it wearing earmuffs. Gotta open it up to investigate. Think maybe its the needle bearing?
> - jmartel


My guess would be a needle bearing in the clutch as there's no speed differential once revved, it would make sense that noise would go away.

I had a similar problem with low branches mostly on bradford pears up at my property. I can kind of mow around the canopy but getting under it on a riding mower requires more ducking than I like. I also like my trees the Jack A** "contractor" didn't destroy so I want to maintain a good shape as they do look particularly nice when blooming in the spring. I was ducking under one that I forgot was a black locust and a couple thorns scratched my nude back pretty deep (still have scars from 4 weeks ago). So I started pruning which just adds further to the mountain of a burn pile I've been slowly working through to try and reclaim the area the contractor attempted to destroy.


----------



## Pezking7p

I went to africa a few years back. EVERY tree is a locust. Every one. Thorns abound. We just started calling them murder trees/bushes.

Here it is with some symmetry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I like the random look better, I'm not too big on tchotchkes save for old aluminum body power tools but my wife's disdain for random crap is significanly amplified when it's something big, heavy, she doesn't know what it is and is sometimes expensive. Speaking of which, there's a Skil 107 for sale in Mountain City, TN for $75 that's got my name all over it, I just need to figure out how to justify driving several hours to get it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Easy: family weekend in Boone. "Aww babe, I just need to stop off at a children's shelter real quick. Nooo, you stay with the kids and do some more hiking. "


----------



## bigblockyeti

Haven't been to Boone in a while, I'm overdue. These children's shelters, how long can I leave my kids there for?


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, got the box.


----------



## HokieKen

I dropped my kid off at one in 1997 Yeti. I'll let you know when they make me come pick him/her up (can't remember which it was).


----------



## bigblockyeti

23 years is a pretty good run, I'd be happy with 2-3 just to start.


----------



## HokieKen

And hit Boone in the fall. We went and rented a cabin last October when the leaves were about at peak. We spent one day at Tweetsie Railroad with the grandkids (couldn't find a children's shelter) and another hiking Grandfather Mountain. It was pretty great.


----------



## Lazyman

I finally decided to tune and sharpen 3 of the hand planes (Jack, smoothing and a vintage block) I had purchased at garage sales over the last couple of years. Two of them were from the same guy who had them in pretty good shape so I actually used them from time to time without messing with them. After testing, I got a little carried away and used them to flatten some resawn Doug fir instead of dragging out my bench top jointer.










The Doug fir is for the drawers of lathe cabinet I started last fall that I am finally going to finish.

I may finally have to make a decent bench that doesn't move around when when planing something.


----------



## jmartel

> And hit Boone in the fall. We went and rented a cabin last October when the leaves were about at peak.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ah, so you're a peeper.


----------



## HokieKen

In every sense.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I finally decided to tune and sharpen 3 of the hand planes (Jack, smoothing and a vintage block) I had purchased at garage sales over the last couple of years. Two of them were from the same guy who had them in pretty good shape so I actually used them from time to time without messing with them. After testing, I got a little carried away and used them to flatten some resawn Doug fir instead of dragging out my bench top jointer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Doug fir is for the drawers of lathe cabinet I started last fall that I am finally going to finish.
> 
> I may finally have to make a decent bench that doesn t move around when when planing something.
> 
> - Lazyman


Buys planes. Tunes Planes. Sharpens Planes. Uses Planes.

Posts shavings? Something is missing here….


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I think I like the symmetry better, Pez.

Yeti, in Colorado I was on an email group of guys from over most of the state and when stuff like that popped up usually someone within 15 to 20 minutes of it. And most of the time they were happy to grab stuff for you. It was great, but also way to enabling!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, something like that would be great, but it could get pretty expensive for a lot of people!


----------



## Lazyman

Sorry. I forgot to post the tool porn. Got too engulfed in the zen of planes that actually work as they should.

Nothing particularly special here. But they all work well now. I think that I got the smoother and Jack for maybe $40 total and the 60 1/2 block was $2. I decided to leave the well earned patina on the small block plane except where it matters. It's missing the mouth adjustment lever. I am debating whether to try and make one or just live with it.


----------



## bandit571

nhplaneparts will sell you one of those….


----------



## Lazyman

Doesn't look like there is one currently listed on the NHPP website.


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, contact Eric at NH Plane parts. they do not list everything they have.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's how my first evening home after 4 days away went…


















3 weeks worth of shop time down the ********************ter and 3 days left before the wife's birthday. Grumble grumble grumble.


----------



## theoldfart

Bummer Ken. Can you trim the top band off and epoxy the rest together?


----------



## Mosquito

dang it Kenny, that sucks


----------



## HokieKen

Not really Kev. I could but it would never be not-noticeable. And the damn thing was way too much work to end up being half-assed.


----------



## DLK

Can you trim below the brown and then carve a decorative edged … cupid bows ?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lazyman, planes are looking sharp!

Ken, Sucks dude. Fill it will gas and set it on fire. Won't be what you intended for the birthday present but might still be cool and maybe make you feel better. Then you can follow up with a new box, filled with chocolates.

I am near acquiescence on a symmetrical shelf pattern, though I might need to fidget with the actual pattern itself. I can see how the random pattern is not random enough, and may just look haphazard, though I feel like that is the challenge with ANY asymmetrical design is finding the balance between haphazard and a manicured asymmetry.

I have the go-ahead to buy a domino and make chairs. I know almost nothing about the different dominos available and the buying options. Any recommendations?


----------



## HokieKen

I was given the idea in another thread to cut that bowl in half and turn it into a wall sconce. Bingo! Was damn close to setting it on fire last night. Glad I didn't 

I don't know much about the dominoes other than everyone who has one swears by them Pez.

For your shelves, I think the symmetry is almost mandatory there. There's just too much symmetry going on in that room overall for anything else to look right I think.


----------



## DLK

I am glad you found a solution. Can you cut the remaining mickeys from the other half out and turn them into coasters, bookends, box or vase?


----------



## jmartel

> I have the go-ahead to buy a domino and make chairs. I know almost nothing about the different dominos available and the buying options. Any recommendations?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Regular Domino for chairs. You can buy the box that has a bunch of different sized dominos in it, and then just make your own stock later. From what I've seen, you don't even need the correct roundover bit for the edges. Just do a chamfer until they fit snugly.

That's probably going to be my next tool purchase I think. Just gotta find someone willing to pay me to make them something so I'm not dropping my own money on it.


----------



## HokieKen

> I am glad you found a solution. Can you cut the remaining mickeys from the other half out and turn them into coasters, bookends, box or vase?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Not sure what, if anything, I'll use them for but yeah, I plan to cut them out and keep them. They're already turned to about 1/8" thickness though so they probably won't be good for a whole lot.


----------



## jmartel

Got 2 bags of sawdust out of the shop last night. Probably have another 2 to go. Apparently I've neglected cleaning out the TS cabinet for too long, because the dust was up to the bottom of the blade. Oops.

And the wife has laid claim to 2 of the quilted maple slabs I picked up a few months ago. Wants a new desk built out of them once we finish remodeling our office.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Got 2 bags of sawdust out of the shop last night. Probably have another 2 to go. Apparently I ve neglected cleaning out the TS cabinet for too long, because the dust was up to the bottom of the blade. Oops.
> 
> And the wife has laid claim to 2 of the quilted maple slabs I picked up a few months ago. Wants a new desk built out of them once we finish remodeling our office.
> 
> - jmartel


Nothing feels quite as nice as a good douche though, right?


----------



## jmartel

Like a fresh summer's eve.


----------



## bandit571

Almost done..









Finally..









Most of which went in here…









Then sharpened up the Francken Plane 3416









and found a square made by/for Winchester









According to the logo stamped on the blade…


----------



## DLK

> I am glad you found a solution. Can you cut the remaining mickeys from the other half out and turn them into coasters, bookends, box or vase?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Not sure what, if anything, I ll use them for but yeah, I plan to cut them out and keep them. They re already turned to about 1/8" thickness though so they probably won t be good for a whole lot.
> 
> - HokieKen


Appliqués.


----------



## Mosquito

Bandit, I think that's the most of your bench we've seen in like 3 years lol


----------



## bandit571

And…now I have an empty shop…..Kitchen Island has been delivered









Old one is out on the curb…


----------



## 489tad

Bandit the island looks great. What's next?

Kenny, sucks on the bowl. I'm glad you have a fix.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dan. Got this far last night.


















Not until after I had a fight with the bandsaw trying to cut the ends off the thing though. Bandsaw won…


















If I factored in my time and mental strain I probably could have bought Walt Disney's cryogenically frozen corpse and carved Mickey Mouse from his femur for less than this stupid light is costing me.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm glad you were able to salvage it Kenny. Otherwise, what a bummer!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> - HokieKen


Awesome save.


----------



## HokieKen

Cobbled me up some fancy lamp shades and sanded my ass off tonight. I have never been so happy to get to the finish on a project in my life.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice recovery Ken.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is it going to be a sconce or table light?


----------



## HokieKen

Sconce Yeti. It'll hang on the wall next to her Disney curio cabinet. It'll have a string of battery powered LEDs stuffed inside with a remote to turn it on and off.


----------



## HokieKen

double post…


----------



## CL810

What a rescue Ken! One for the ages.


----------



## jmartel

That's some creative fixing. I like it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice save, Kenny. How did you get the mickeys to be see through? Presumably you cast resin into the blocks? It's really cool. Lathes scare me.

I pulled the trigger on the domino, for better (my shop) or worse (my wallet). I'll finish the shelves this weekend in a symmetrical manner, and hopefully get an acceptable chair sketch. I guess for a danish style chair I should be aiming for 1" thick frame pieces? How do you know if a chair is going to be strong enough to hold 300 lbs? Maybe I need to prototype out of pine or something….

Did you guys know it's Friday?


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice save, Kenny. How did you get the mickeys to be see through? ...
> 
> - Pezking7p


I used Amazing Clear Cast Pez. It cures clear as glass so there's no opaqueness. I mixed in some powdered pigments to give it the color and some metallics to give it some bling but not enough to overcome the translucency.

That domino should make chair building a whole lot more efficient!


----------



## rad457

The true sign of a "Craftsman" is the ability to repair his mistakes! (Her's)  (Craftsperson here in Canada)


----------



## Pezking7p

> Nice save, Kenny. How did you get the mickeys to be see through? ...
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> I used Amazing Clear Cast Pez. It cures clear as glass so there s no opaqueness. I mixed in some powdered pigments to give it the color and some metallics to give it some bling but not enough to overcome the translucency.
> 
> That domino should make chair building a whole lot more efficient!
> 
> - HokieKen


I need new resin. last time I filled knots I used 5 year old west system and almost set my shop on fire. Luckily I was there watching it when it started smoking.


----------



## shampeon

Here's a teak chair from the '60s I'm refinishing, Pez. I'd go 6/4 rough.


----------



## bandit571

Did a Walk-about…came back home with..









$9 and change…..charlie horses in the toes, and calves…out of shape?


----------



## HokieKen

DONE!


----------



## jmartel

Nice save, Kenny.

Played with the chainsaw today. Split open some of the cherry logs.










As long as I don't eff it up, should look pretty great. Covered the entire thing in anchorseal. Not gonna risk these. There was also a small Burl that I cut off as well.










Today's shavings. Gotta load them up and use to mulch pathways in the garden. Can see more maple logs spalting away and my quilted slabs in the background.


----------



## HokieKen

Noce crotch!


----------



## theoldfart

Noce crotch? Some kind of southern type pig Latin? Well a noce crotch to a you too!


----------



## rad457

> Noce crotch? Some kind of southern type pig Latin? Well a noce crotch to a you too!
> 
> - theoldfart


As my friends from Baton Rouge say "you all"? Just don't sound the same when ya types it
Any ways, sumpin just wrong talkin bout another mans crotch an sayin Nice or noce, whatever!


----------



## lysdexic

Todd, I was catching up with your Instagram story and noticed you have the Makita track saw. What are your impressions? I have some possible projects in the future to justify. My dilemma is that I already bought into the Makita 18v cordless system but also have some Festool "crap" as well.

Man, I wish I lived closer and wasn't such a slave to my job. I'd really enjoy helping you on a regular basis


----------



## lysdexic

Love that chair


> Here s a teak chair from the 60s I m refinishing, Pez. I d go 6/4 rough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - shampeon


----------



## jmartel

Harvested my garlic yesterday. Should be at least a couple weeks worth here.










Need to make a bandsaw circle jig and start processing my bowl blanks. I've got a big pile going. I've been considering getting a bigger motor for my lathe and making some riser blocks for it to gain some capacity until I can get a bigger lathe.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, freaking love that track saw. I bought it to do all the plywood walls in the shop. The shop is not even close to square, and it makes cutting funky angles a breeze. I've never used other track saws, so I can't compare, but it is definitely one of those tools that I would miss desperately if I had to give it up.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine wasn't a Makita, but I 100% agree Todd. For the plywood walls/ceilings in my shop, it was such a time saver. Haven't used it a ton since then, but when helping a buddy build some cabinets, it was nice to break down the sheet goods before we used the tablesaw. Also used it for ripping 2×6's when adding on to the deck at the cabin, as well as put a long miter on the pieces that were compensating for the uneven ground (it was maybe 2" of rise over 36" span). Also used it to trim up the deck board ends once we finished screwing them down too. Make everything flush. Lots of uses, once you've got it


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Todd. Thanks Mos. That is a convincing endorsement. If conditions arise I will probably take the 'plunge." I read/watched several head to head reviews between the Makita and Festool. In summary, it appears there are slight differences but overall equivalance.

I have been watching the perennial promotions on Makita cordless gear. There currently isn't anything going on that includes the track saw. Plus, I will wait until the need for such a tool is more certain.


----------



## jmartel

If you don't need it to be the best thing out there, Grizzly makes a regular sized one and a mini one. I have the regular one and it works fine. Better when I added a shoe for a zero clearance on both sides, and a cover for the opening in the blade guard for dust collection.


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart, awesome garlic crop.

I just finished a circle jig, has a radius of 110"! We'll use it to cut curved ribs for the clearstory roof on a railroad car. I have yet to try it out, that'll be Tuesday if all goes well.


----------



## Pezking7p

For the track saws, how do you set them up so as not to cut whatever you're working on? Do you use 4 sawhorses to support both sides of the cut? Or do you just set it up on a big sheet of foam? I always think they look neat, but they are so expensive and I so rarely make non-square cuts.

Built ins are done and up. We went with symmetrical (which I'm very happy about). Thanks for the input lads. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415583

Domino came yesterday…it's so small. Hard to believe it's the most expensive tool I own. I need to get to drawing chairs.

Lysdexic, did you ever build that shop in your back yard?

Jgarlic, did you just plant cloves? I have a clove that's sprouting and I was a hairs breadth away from planting it today….


----------



## jmartel

> For the track saws, how do you set them up so as not to cut whatever you re working on? Do you use 4 sawhorses to support both sides of the cut? Or do you just set it up on a big sheet of foam? I always think they look neat, but they are so expensive and I so rarely make non-square cuts.
> 
> Built ins are done and up. We went with symmetrical (which I m very happy about). Thanks for the input lads. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415583
> 
> Domino came yesterday…it s so small. Hard to believe it s the most expensive tool I own. I need to get to drawing chairs.
> 
> Lysdexic, did you ever build that shop in your back yard?
> 
> Jgarlic, did you just plant cloves? I have a clove that s sprouting and I was a hairs breadth away from planting it today….
> 
> - Pezking7p


I cut on a piece of foam. Mostly used to break down sheet goods rather than for non square cuts. Mine was only a couple hundred bucks so easier to justify. My shop is narrow, so it's way easier to break down plywood first before taking to the table saw.

For garlic, one clove becomes one head. Plant it with the pointy end up. Typically you plant them in October and harvest around now. They like some bone meal when planted and then a couple times in the spring. Mulch heavy after planting, but I forgot to last year.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez,

Nope. No shop. I have been struggling with this for quite awhile now. After multiple quotes I keep saying F*** that. I am not putting 50+K (actually the estimates are $60-70k)into a hobby that I am really not that skilled nor do I get a lot of time to participate. But I am just unhappy without a place to work. My current set-up just doesn't work and Viagra doesn't solve this particular problem. The key question is: Is this my forever home? If I put in a shop then I will probably die here. At first that idea was dissatisfactory. There are many things about this home that I don't like. But really what more do I need? I have tried to convince the wifey to sell once #2 kid gets ready to eject for college (which may turn out to be online courses from home) buy 20 acres in the northern part of the county and build what we want. The dream home. Good bye suburbia. On the flip side, I have trouble keeping up with the .95 acres that I inhabit. Plus, for all its limitations suburbia makes beer runs pretty damn easy. Nothing is perfect.

Regardless, I am pushing through. Another meeting with a contractor is set up for later this week. I showed him my idea for a shed roof and he brought a very insightful objection. With a decent roof pitch, by the time you get to the top of the wall that is going to be a large wall and visually in your face when you look into the back yard. He liked the idea of a hip roof better. Not sure about that. It seems so conventional.

If I am going to put forth the $ and effort this shop is going to have to give me a chub.

Actually, this brings me to inquiry about a track saw. To keep cost down, I will plan to finish the interior myself and it might be fun to build the cabinets. However, I have to balance the fact that per unit time it is cheaper for me pay someone to do the work than doing it myself. Thus, I am going to have to figure out what I WANT to do. I am trying to embrace the irrational because nothing about this project is rational.

I will keep everyone (who cares) posted.

Think of an orgy between a woodshop, dojo, photography studio and man cave in a 20×30 footprint.


----------



## Mosquito

I use scrap 2×4's on the floor if I'm cutting up full sheets now, otherwise when I was installing walls/ceiling in the shop, I just had some cheap collapsible saw horse legs that used 2×4s between them, and just cut right through (set up so it was only about 1/8-1/4" deep).

I hear ya, scotty. Not sure if I'd have a standalone shop, had we not found a house that already had a second garage built. 
And mine is a mix of woodworking, CNC (wherever that falls), tool collecting, computer case modding/building, and saxophone studio, in 24×28. Would love more space, but happy to have what I've got, and a wife that was ok with me turning an empty garage in to a shop without too much complaining.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm interested in the shed project, ScottyB. Hope you get started on it soon!


----------



## rad457

That's some fine looking Garlic, mine will be ready in another month? Forgot I planted some last fall so threw some in as soon as the ground thawed out, cool wet spring sp came in good!

Picked up a dewalt on sale years ago, really love I when it is needed, think the long guide has been used at least one time

This the present house was a sort of Pre-Retirement/Investment project, built while still working as a separate garage for a project car/truck and a few bikes? Took early retirement package was headed South, Discovered Inside Passage/James Krenov and the rest is History Then the Favorite Daughter surprised us with 3 Grangirls so not much chance of moving anytime soon!


----------



## Brit

We had 8 tonnes of Blended Loam Topsoil delived on Thursday in 1 tonne bags to put in the 8 large planters in my sunken garden project. I shovelled, shifted and tipped 580 full buckets of topsoil mixed in with some buckets of pea gravel. I did two planters Friday night, three on Saturday and three on Sunday. Great workout!


----------



## OleGrump

Found this little gem over the weekend, and it was too good to pass up on it. Wide, half-inch boards with braces at the corners and for the till tray. Till is present. (so many are missing) Possibly crate wood. Bottom has NO rot. (as is often the case) Nice vintage hardware. Note how closely the lid hinges are mounted-only six inches between them. Wonderful old varnish in good shape. Written in thick pencil in the bottom of the till is "Shank" (or "Shenk") Hanover, pa". Looking at the hardware, my guess is 1920s-30s, but I'm open to other suggestions about possible dates. The plan is to clean the wood a bit, then determine what, if any minor repairs will be done to the lid. After a bit of haggling, and adding tax, this cost me $38.16. Look forward to input on this piece from my fellow Lumberjocks.


----------



## OleGrump

BTW, at a neighboring booth, there was another, narrower tool chest, with no hardware, other than lid hinges, no till (supports were in place) and had been painted a sea-sick green sometime in the last 20 years. When I saw the tag marked $110, I closed the lid, FAST,.....and moved on. Don't see that one going anywhere anytime soon.
Eventually, my chest will probably house my "side" collection of tools made by known companies, but marked "Craftsman". Seems like this would be a good home for them, and another small step toward the fantasy of "well organized", butt we'll see…..
Oh yes, I have a pretty spiffy vintage padlock that will look very nice on this chest. Hot diggety!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

I have no doubt a shop build by a guy with such an eye for detail would be anything less than stunning. I'm in, Scooter.

I am taking the opportunity provided to me (lots of space) to section off my interests. I've learned that I cannot be organized unless everything has a dedicated space. If even one thing starts floating around the shop the whole thing falls apart and I'm tripping over everything. I dislike this about myself.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez,
> 
> Nope. No shop. I have been struggling with this for quite awhile now. After multiple quotes I keep saying F*** that. I am not putting 50+K (actually the estimates are $60-70k)into a hobby that I am really not that skilled nor do I get a lot of time to participate. But I am just unhappy without a place to work. My current set-up just doesn t work and Viagra doesn t solve this particular problem. The key question is: Is this my forever home? If I put in a shop then I will probably die here. At first that idea was dissatisfactory. There are many things about this home that I don t like. But really what more do I need? I have tried to convince the wifey to sell once #2 kid gets ready to eject for college (which may turn out to be online courses from home) buy 20 acres in the northern part of the county and build what we want. The dream home. Good bye suburbia. On the flip side, I have trouble keeping up with the .95 acres that I inhabit. Plus, for all its limitations suburbia makes beer runs pretty damn easy. Nothing is perfect.
> 
> Regardless, I am pushing through. Another meeting with a contractor is set up for later this week. I showed him my idea for a shed roof and he brought a very insightful objection. With a decent roof pitch, by the time you get to the top of the wall that is going to be a large wall and visually in your face when you look into the back yard. He liked the idea of a hip roof better. Not sure about that. It seems so conventional.
> 
> If I am going to put forth the $ and effort this shop is going to have to give me a chub.
> 
> Actually, this brings me to inquiry about a track saw. To keep cost down, I will plan to finish the interior myself and it might be fun to build the cabinets. However, I have to balance the fact that per unit time it is cheaper for me pay someone to do the work than doing it myself. Thus, I am going to have to figure out what I WANT to do. I am trying to embrace the irrational because nothing about this project is rational.
> 
> I will keep everyone (who cares) posted.
> 
> Think of an orgy between a woodshop, dojo, photography studio and man cave in a 20×30 footprint.
> 
> - lysdexic


I can relate to pretty much every sentiment in this post 100%. I have no good answers. My best advice is to buy something that already has a shop built. Or build new in the city, but have a basement shop/workspace.

The breaking down of plywood is an interesting concept. I have no problems ripping full boards on my TS, though admittedly sometimes my edges get a bit burnt if I'm not careful. But cross-cutting is my bigger issue. How do you make consistent cuts with the track saw without being off 1/16", like if I wanted to make repeated rips at 23" wide?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a lot of tonneage, Andy! My arms and back and legs are sore just reading about the work you've done in that back yard!!


----------



## jmartel

> The breaking down of plywood is an interesting concept. I have no problems ripping full boards on my TS, though admittedly sometimes my edges get a bit burnt if I m not careful. But cross-cutting is my bigger issue. How do you make consistent cuts with the track saw without being off 1/16", like if I wanted to make repeated rips at 23" wide?
> 
> - Pezking7p


If you wanna spend money, you can buy parallel rip guides.

https://www.woodpeck.com/parallel-guide-system.html

If not, you can DIY some. I personally don't aim for finishing cuts off my track saw that often. I cut it oversized by 1" or so, and then clean up on the TS.

With regards to the shop, I'm in agreement here. I spent about $3k on permits, septic inspection, plans, etc. only to be dicked around by the city and my contractor. No new shop. Contractor came back and doubled his cost to $60k for a basic bare bones standard looking garage that I'd have to finish and put my own electrical in. I told him nicely to get effed. So, the existing outbuilding is what I have to fix up and make due with. At some point we might move to another likely larger house, but I'm going to insist on it having a not falling down detached shop with a real foundation and real electrical.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Think of an orgy between a woodshop, dojo, photography studio and man cave in a 20×30 footprint.
> 
> - lysdexic


I rarely think about anything else.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Pez,
> 
> Nope. No shop. I have been struggling with this for quite awhile now. After multiple quotes I keep saying F*** that. I am not putting 50+K (actually the estimates are $60-70k)into a hobby that I am really not that skilled nor do I get a lot of time to participate. But I am just unhappy without a place to work. My current set-up just doesn t work and Viagra doesn t solve this particular problem. The key question is: Is this my forever home? If I put in a shop then I will probably die here. At first that idea was dissatisfactory. There are many things about this home that I don t like. But really what more do I need? I have tried to convince the wifey to sell once #2 kid gets ready to eject for college (which may turn out to be online courses from home) buy 20 acres in the northern part of the county and build what we want. The dream home. Good bye suburbia. On the flip side, I have trouble keeping up with the .95 acres that I inhabit. Plus, for all its limitations suburbia makes beer runs pretty damn easy. Nothing is perfect.
> 
> Regardless, I am pushing through. Another meeting with a contractor is set up for later this week. I showed him my idea for a shed roof and he brought a very insightful objection. With a decent roof pitch, by the time you get to the top of the wall that is going to be a large wall and visually in your face when you look into the back yard. He liked the idea of a hip roof better. Not sure about that. It seems so conventional.
> 
> If I am going to put forth the $ and effort this shop is going to have to give me a chub.
> 
> Actually, this brings me to inquiry about a track saw. To keep cost down, I will plan to finish the interior myself and it might be fun to build the cabinets. However, I have to balance the fact that per unit time it is cheaper for me pay someone to do the work than doing it myself. Thus, I am going to have to figure out what I WANT to do. I am trying to embrace the irrational because nothing about this project is rational.
> 
> I will keep everyone (who cares) posted.
> 
> Think of an orgy between a woodshop, dojo, photography studio and man cave in a 20×30 footprint.
> 
> - lysdexic


I too can relate to this. I'm dragging my feet on building a 16' x 22' shed that could be a shop in the future with more money poured in. We have just under 1/2 acre and I could have been approved for something bigger but it would have had to be located where it would heavily reduce the kids run around area in the backyard. This certainly is not our forever home but the room inside makes it great for the kiddos for now. I'm very interested in only dumping money into this house were I can see a maximum ROI, ideally at least 100% (I know I might be dreaming) but still wanting to build at our lot up the road which will take me forever or cost a bundle. Saving for that dream is paramount and I know I want a 30' x 40' attached 3 cars garage and a 40' x 60'-80' detached shop. That will be expensive by any definition and my wants vs. what makes sense is no doubt going to involve some compromises, I'm just hoping not too many.


----------



## lysdexic

> That s a lot of tonneage, Andy!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


That's one tonne per planter! How did I do?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Perfect! And if Andy'd do another eight tonnes, he'd be '…another day older, and deeper in debt…'


----------



## Pezking7p

> The breaking down of plywood is an interesting concept. I have no problems ripping full boards on my TS, though admittedly sometimes my edges get a bit burnt if I m not careful. But cross-cutting is my bigger issue. How do you make consistent cuts with the track saw without being off 1/16", like if I wanted to make repeated rips at 23" wide?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> If you wanna spend money, you can buy parallel rip guides.
> 
> https://www.woodpeck.com/parallel-guide-system.html
> 
> If not, you can DIY some. I personally don t aim for finishing cuts off my track saw that often. I cut it oversized by 1" or so, and then clean up on the TS.
> 
> With regards to the shop, I m in agreement here. I spent about $3k on permits, septic inspection, plans, etc. only to be dicked around by the city and my contractor. No new shop. Contractor came back and doubled his cost to $60k for a basic bare bones standard looking garage that I d have to finish and put my own electrical in. I told him nicely to get effed. So, the existing outbuilding is what I have to fix up and make due with. At some point we might move to another likely larger house, but I m going to insist on it having a not falling down detached shop with a real foundation and real electrical.
> 
> - jmartel


So you turn the track saw into an upside down table saw? NEAT. Like all things, this is cool but there are work arounds for whatever tools you have on hand. I love that about woodworking, solving problems with what you have and making it work.

The shop situation is a real bitch. Pay out of the nose for exactly what you want to the point you can no longer afford your hobbies, OR, spend all your free time building your shop, so that you don't have any time to do your actual hobbies. It's a brutal cycle. The older I get the more I opt for spending money to gain time. On that note, turning my garage into a shop has been great. I doubt this house is my Forever Home, in fact I reckon I'll probably move again within 2-3 years, so I tend to opt for "make it work" rather than "make it perfect".

On that note, my plant's 90-day furlough starts on Friday. Fortunately (probably fortunately) I was not included in the furlough, so while I don't have 90 days of free time to fill, it does mean I will be working from home the majority of the time, which will save me probably 1.5-2.5 hours per day depending on how you add up time, which means I should get more shop time. Chairs and night stands are on the menu.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Perfect! And if Andy'd do another eight tonnes, he'd be '…another day older, and deeper in debt…'
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


How many tonnes in a ton?


----------



## jmartel

> How many tonnes in a ton?
> 
> - Pezking7p


0.984 in a long ton, 1.1 in a short ton.

1 Metric ton (tonnes) = 1000 kg = 2204.6 lbs
1 Long ton = 2240 lb
1 short ton = 2000 lb


----------



## Pezking7p

> How many tonnes in a ton?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> 0.984 in a long ton, 1.1 in a short ton.
> 
> 1 Metric ton (tonnes) = 1000 kg = 2204.6 lbs
> 1 Long ton = 2240 lb
> 1 short ton = 2000 lb
> 
> - jmartel


Of course the naval engineer answers instantly.

I have a cousin-in-law who works for a big shipyard of some kind in Seattle. Not sure how many there are…Do you know Vigor?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, weights/centers are like half my job. So I do it every single damn day. Although I'm in the process of switching over to mechanical systems, so hopefully I'll forget that soon enough. Quite familiar with Vigor. My wife used to work for a company that was bought out by Vigor. Vigor has been buying up most yards on the west coast it seems.

In other news, ordered a new wall oven yesterday. Should be finishing up the cabinets and doors/drawer fronts in the next couple weeks before that shows up. Kitchen is slowly being beaten down and finished. Also bought a new TV at costco yesterday.


----------



## shampeon

Just spitballling about repeatable cuts with a track saw. What about an assembly table with either dog holes+adjustable stops or t-track so you can set up 2 stops at the width of the cut. Do it once, all panels are then the same width, assuming you can line up the track to the edge of the table consistently.

re: the shed roof causing a big wall, what about putting a set of high windows to allow natural light into the shop and add visual interest from the backyard? This guy's shop is what I'm thinking of:


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yeah, weights/centers are like half my job. So I do it every single damn day. Although I m in the process of switching over to mechanical systems, so hopefully I ll forget that soon enough. Quite familiar with Vigor. My wife used to work for a company that was bought out by Vigor. Vigor has been buying up most yards on the west coast it seems.
> 
> In other news, ordered a new wall oven yesterday. Should be finishing up the cabinets and doors/drawer fronts in the next couple weeks before that shows up. Kitchen is slowly being beaten down and finished. Also bought a new TV at costco yesterday.
> 
> - jmartel


Whoops! It sounds like cousin may work for the evil corporation…didn't realize it was like that. His wife is a big wig accountant at Amazon so they are all kinds of big corporation lol.

Are you spraying the cabinets? Have you done the FFs yet? I have recommendations if you haven't yet. Don't use Target Coatings (lol), and highly recommend sherwin williams lacquer. I've never sprayed paint, but I imagine it's like the Target Coatings stuff I used.

I dream of a new oven. I already complained endlessly about my stove/oven. A double wall oven is goals. I'm jealous.


----------



## rad457

> How many tonnes in a ton?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> 0.984 in a long ton, 1.1 in a short ton.
> 
> 1 Metric ton (tonnes) = 1000 kg = 2204.6 lbs
> 1 Long ton = 2240 lb
> 1 short ton = 2000 lb
> 
> - jmartel


Metric, Imperial, Sae or U.S. bringing back some real bad memories from my Apprenticeship back when Canada was switching from Imperial and U.S. measurements to Metric, still hasn't happened completely, still can buy 2 by 4s ?
You should see some of the Pipeline flow measurements, convert barrels per min. into Kilograms per Sec. 
First question Imperial barrel or U.S. gallons barrel?


----------



## shampeon

What was your problem with Target Coatings, pez? I spray EM6000 and love it.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Just spitballling about repeatable cuts with a track saw. What about an assembly table with either dog holes+adjustable stops or t-track so you can set up 2 stops at the width of the cut. Do it once, all panels are then the same width, assuming you can line up the track to the edge of the table consistently.
> 
> re: the shed roof causing a big wall, what about putting a set of high windows to allow natural light into the shop and add visual interest from the backyard? This guy s shop is what I m thinking of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - shampeon


I can still picture Lys's original sketch of his shop, it had windows up high, kind of a hippie earth ship type of vibe. Kinda place you go to reflect on life and feel feelings.

This gives me a thought…what if you keep the shed roof, but add an awning underneath the windows that covers a patio? That breaks up the huge wall vertically, while still keeping the internal shop space that you like, as well as adding a covered outdoor area for doing patio stuff or working outdoors.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> How many tonnes in a ton?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> 0.984 in a long ton, 1.1 in a short ton.
> 
> 1 Metric ton (tonnes) = 1000 kg = 2204.6 lbs
> 1 Long ton = 2240 lb
> 1 short ton = 2000 lb
> 
> - jmartel


My first question was how many yards is that 8 tonnes?


----------



## jmartel

> Whoops! It sounds like cousin may work for the evil corporation…didn t realize it was like that. His wife is a big wig accountant at Amazon so they are all kinds of big corporation lol.
> 
> Are you spraying the cabinets? Have you done the FFs yet? I have recommendations if you haven t yet. Don t use Target Coatings (lol), and highly recommend sherwin williams lacquer. I ve never sprayed paint, but I imagine it s like the Target Coatings stuff I used.
> 
> I dream of a new oven. I already complained endlessly about my stove/oven. A double wall oven is goals. I m jealous.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Being a big corporation isn't Vigor's faults. They have more than enough other faults on their own without it being because of the corp hah.

Face frames are already done and installed. I just have to remake the one that's where the oven goes due to a mess up when I first made it. Cabinets are painted with GF milk paint, and topcoat sprayed with GF topcoat. Just a single wall oven, have a small kitchen.










Existing wall oven is a early 2000's era Viking that I picked up cheap with all the markings rubbed off. Had to tape up some paper with temps/settings on the dials. The big drawers on the right had to be made smaller to clear the knobs on the peninsula side, so now there would be a gap on that side. Plus, I had made the oven opening too small and had to space it out some, hence the gap on the top right of the oven.


----------



## rad457

> How many tonnes in a ton?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> 0.984 in a long ton, 1.1 in a short ton.
> 
> 1 Metric ton (tonnes) = 1000 kg = 2204.6 lbs
> 1 Long ton = 2240 lb
> 1 short ton = 2000 lb
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> My first question was how many yards is that 8 tonnes?
> 
> - Kent


Well? A yard is 36" by 36" by 36" and a Metric tonne is 1 meter sq. (39' by 39" by 39") Approx.  Close enough!


----------



## Pezking7p

> What was your problem with Target Coatings, pez? I spray EM6000 and love it.
> 
> - shampeon


I sprayed EM6500 on my cabinet fronts and the gray sanding sealer below. I think the sealer was better than the lacquer, but…it was not particularly "easy" to spray. I have a very cheap HVLP gun (the $100 thing you can buy from Rockler), so it does not atomize well (it worked fantastically on solvent tinted lacquer), but I didn't feel that the coating was significantly less viscous than an acrylic or oil-based paint that I could have gotten at the store. I can't make this comparison directly because I've never actually shot a paint, but it certainly was a difficulty tier above the solvent lacquer. From this perspective, I just didn't feel that it has any distinct advantage over something I could get at the store.

Further, it was very dirty to spray. Clogged my gun constantly with buildup at the tip and throughout the system, causing a lot of spitting and further reducing my atomization, even after only a few minutes of spraying (maybe 15-20 minutes spraying at a time). If that's not bad enough, this stuff doesn't really clean up with water after it dries, so areas of the gun that got buildup did not wash off with water. In contract, the solvent lacquer (even catalyzed) washed up with solvent very well, even after dry (as long as it didn't sit dry for more than an hour or so)

Lastly, once it was dry, it stuck to itself like latex paint. I stacked all my doors up after they had dried for 2-3 days, and when I came back to get them a day later they were stuck together. I ended up ripping some of the color off where they stuck. This was still true weeks after they had been sprayed, as the cabinet doors, when closed, stuck to the face frames. I ended up putting plastic knobbies on all the doors and drawers to keep them from sticking. This may not be true if I had catalyzed the lacquer, but it is still surprising to have this level of "tack" several days or even weeks after spraying. Also, I hesitate to know what the cleaning process would look like on this on a catalyzed batch.

Long story short, a lot of the spraying issues could be overcome by better equipment, so that part is more expectations/advertising versus reality issue. But the cleanliness and tackiness of the product are worse than the solvent versions, and unless you are truly not allowed to spray solvents, I don't see any advantage to using this.

Sorry for the diatribe. But, I was pretty disappointed overall. I will say the final look was good, and color matching and ordering process was excellent. No complaints there. Just with the performance aspects of the product.


----------



## shampeon

Well, that sucks.

I'm just using a cheap conversion gun with a compressor (1.4 tip), and I had no trouble atomizing the sanding sealer or 6000 straight or tinted with dye. I haven't ever tried the high solids tinted 6500 stuff, so maybe this is an apples/oranges comparison. I'll keep that in mind if I'm ever tempted by the 6500.

FWIW, I recently sprayed some custom tinted Kelly Moore Durapoxy and the type of gun made a huge difference. First gun was a suction LVLP pot I usually use with latex paint, and I wrestled with it constantly. Switching back to the cheap ass Grizzly gravity fed gun was a totally different experience. Perfect atomization and fan.


----------



## Brit

> Perfect! And if Andy'd do another eight tonnes, he'd be '…another day older, and deeper in debt…'
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Actually Smitty I wouldn't be deeper in debt coz my wife is paying for all of it. I'm just supplying the muscle - well acutually, I don't think there was much muscle when I started, but I've got forearms like Popeye now. Where's my spinach?


----------



## jmartel

I just use this sprayer. It was $99 when I bought it.

https://www.amazon.com/HomeRight-C800971-Painter-Painting-Projects/dp/B071X9FZ7R/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=super+max+sprayer&qid=1593451042&sr=8-6

Dump stuff in and pull the trigger. It works for me.


----------



## shampeon

I recently picked up a DeKups teaser pack with an adapter for my gun. Seems like a pretty slick system. Easier cleanup and between-coat storage.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003JD5JQK/


----------



## OleGrump

So how many "Tonnes" should Tenessee Ernie Ford sing about…..??? I'm still happy with 16, myself….... Just razzin' you guys…… 8^)


----------



## KentInOttawa

> How many tonnes in a ton?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> 0.984 in a long ton, 1.1 in a short ton.
> 
> 1 Metric ton (tonnes) = 1000 kg = 2204.6 lbs
> 1 Long ton = 2240 lb
> 1 short ton = 2000 lb
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> My first question was how many yards is that 8 tonnes?
> 
> - Kent
> 
> Well? A yard is 36" by 36" by 36" and a Metric tonne is 1 meter sq. (39 by 39" by 39") Approx.  Close enough!
> 
> - Andre


Andre - Your answer is correct but it doesn't answer my question. See here



> Most of Harmony Sand & Gravel's products will weight approximately 2,840 pounds per cubic yard or about 1.42 tons per cubic yard. For estimating purposes, most Contractor's consider the yield to be 3,000 pounds per cubic yard or 1.5 tons per cubic yard.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ok. So I'm not going to go back an hit "quotes" as there is too many.
1. Smitty made me laugh when he said "Do another eight tonnes.
2. Scotty- been waiting a long time to see your new shop. By the way, there are properties here in WA where you can have a couple acres, a house, and a shop, and still be be 5 minutes from a beer store.
3. Jmart needs to invite me to dinner when he's done with the kitchen. Looking forward to it. Gluten free.
4. Andy is Popeye.
5. The only issue with Festool track saws is the payments.
6. I agree that Todd needs more space to get lost in. Or get organized.
7. OleGrump found a nice tool chest for not much $.


----------



## bandit571

Figured out, I am too old to be doing 450 yard pours,....EVERYDAY….Was a place up in Marion,OH….needed 11 such days….just for the floor. let alone all the foundation pours, footer pours, dock leveler pit pours (22), a couple retaining walls, and a ramp to drive up into the factory….man I feel old, now…


----------



## Pezking7p

I've done most everything myself, but when it came time to pour concrete in my shop, I hired it out lol. No time to sort it out and figure out what you're doing, which is my normal approach. Time's a-waistin!


----------



## HokieKen

I hear ya Pez. I don't like to hire stuff out either if it's something I can figure out. As I get a little older and a little slower though, I'm learning to factor time into the equation more. I can save $10k to build my own front porch? Woo Hoo! Oh, it's gonna take me 8 months of weekends and evenings? The value scales are tipping a little different than they did 10 years ago…


----------



## Pezking7p

> I hear ya Pez. I don t like to hire stuff out either if it s something I can figure out. As I get a little older and a little slower though, I m learning to factor time into the equation more. I can save $10k to build my own front porch? Woo Hoo! Oh, it s gonna take me 8 months of weekends and evenings? The value scales are tipping a little different than they did 10 years ago…
> 
> - HokieKen


I mostly just meant that once it's time to pour concrete, you better know what you're doing because there is no re-do, lol.

But yes, I just bought a pre-built shed. Knowing full well that I could build it better for half the price. I think next I'll hire a maid and a cook.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I think next I ll hire a maid and a cook.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'm already married.


----------



## Pezking7p

> ... I think next I ll hire a maid and a cook.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> I m already married.
> 
> - HokieKen


I didn't say anything about marriage. How's your employment look? I offer good wages, playful slaps on the butt, and access to wood shop during breaks.


----------



## 489tad

Years back I made a bandsaw box out of a branch from a bush. Never finished it. When out rabbit came back in a baggie it looked like he'd fit. Now he can sit on the end table near his spot.


----------



## jmartel

> access to wood shop during breaks.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## HokieKen

That sounds just like my current job Pez. Except I have access to a machine shop and a foundry instead of a wood shop. So I guess I'll stay put ;-)


----------



## rad457

> I hear ya Pez. I don t like to hire stuff out either if it s something I can figure out. As I get a little older and a little slower though, I m learning to factor time into the equation more. I can save $10k to build my own front porch? Woo Hoo! Oh, it s gonna take me 8 months of weekends and evenings? The value scales are tipping a little different than they did 10 years ago…
> 
> - HokieKen


10 years ago I was a lot younger also, bout 10 years Thats was around the time I started on the shop, had decided to hire someone for the stamped concrete patio and he gave me a killer deal to do my shop floor that I had already started to form at the same time. Made the decision the following year for the 25 yd pour driveway real easy, was done by the time I got home from work Did cost me a few days working Overtime!


----------



## miketo

> By the way, there are properties here in WA where you can have a couple acres, a house, and a shop, and still be be 5 minutes from a beer store.


Yep, there sure are. Now tell Smitty how much they cost. Eyes will bug, beers will drop.


----------



## jmartel

> By the way, there are properties here in WA where you can have a couple acres, a house, and a shop, and still be be 5 minutes from a beer store.
> 
> Yep, there sure are. Now tell Smitty how much they cost. Eyes will bug, beers will drop.
> 
> - Mike


Cheaper on this side of the water though. Less traffic, too.


----------



## JayT

> Just spitballling about repeatable cuts with a track saw. What about an assembly table with either dog holes+adjustable stops or t-track so you can set up 2 stops at the width of the cut. Do it once, all panels are then the same width, assuming you can line up the track to the edge of the table consistently.
> 
> - shampeon


You just described Kreg's Adaptive Cutting System. If/when I ever get a real shop, I plan on getting one. It'll do 90+% of what a table saw will plus adds tracksaw capability and can fold up for out of the way storage.


----------



## lysdexic

First I want to say I appreciate you guys…

Next, I waited the whole evening for Stef to call, but he never did. So in my despondency I decided to transfer ideas in my head and put them on paper. Comments welcome…


----------



## theoldfart

I do not see any kegerator accommodation. Isn't that a code requirement? Bro.code of course!


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, make it 24' wide, and make it so it could have the man door replaced by a 2nd garage door, if the future buyer didn't want a shop, but did want an extra garage bay.

Also, add another dog hole in your bench - one should never have an even number of dog holes.

I really do it though. And agree the hip wall, if that's what we're calling it, really adds an aesthetic flare.


----------



## HokieKen

I would move the game of twister next to the sharpening station too. Sharp things make twister more interesting.


----------



## lysdexic

OF, no need. I usually shot gun a few PBRs before using the table saw. The beer fridge is In the garage.

Todd, the "future buyer" already gets one garage door. Currently I do not have a regular door out of my garage and I have to raise the garage door to go out. There goes the heat or the cool depending on the season. Actually I am considering framing for a garage door and putting in carriage doors because I do not plan to pull a vehicle in.

The rock is a useless added expense but I agree. It will look nice and go a long way in tying the style of this building into the home.

Next, I really can't make it any wider. My lot is not as big as yours. It is narrow and deep. With a 15' set back and 20' wide facade that means the building is encroaching on the middle,of the yard.

Kenny, that is why I post on this forum. You guys have great insight and often suggest ideas that I haven't considered. I thank you for that.


----------



## DLK

I am officially retired as of today.


----------



## Mosquito

Ooh, I like that Scotty. Sort of reminds me of one I drew up a few years ago, just for fun










I do wish mine had a single 8×8 door instead of the 8×16 it has


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats Don


----------



## lysdexic

> I am officially retired as of today.
> 
> - Combo Prof


That really is a profound statement. A new chapter. Good for you. So many in my profession define their existence and meaning from their job. I don't think I am like that. Are you going to miss it? Is it time for an existential crisis?


----------



## lysdexic

> Ooh, I like that Scotty. Sort of reminds me of one I drew up a few years ago, just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish mine had a single 8×8 door instead of the 8×16 it has
> 
> - Mosquito


Thanks Mos. Very similar. I was sketching things out. Oh, how I wish I had learned sketch-up or auto CAD. Hell, I never formally learned how to type. Regardless, one thing that I learned from this exercise is that I want to raise the height of the walls but drop the pitch of the roof. Also, I really like your triangular widows but the structure is not that big and I wonder if it would look crowded or forced.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I am officially retired as of today.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Woo- Hoo!!!!

Awesome, and Welcome!


----------



## Mosquito

> Thanks Mos. Very similar. I was sketching things out. Oh, how I wish I had learned sketch-up or auto CAD. Hell, I never formally learned how to type. Regardless, one thing that I learned from this exercise is that I want to raise the height of the walls but drop the pitch of the roof. Also, I really like your triangular widows but the structure is not that big and I wonder if it would look crowded or forced.
> 
> - lysdexic


I've held on to my desktop version of sketchup ever since they went to the "in the browser" crap, and now I think they might be forcing people in to a subscription for that, I'm not sure… I've sorta stopped using it, and started using Fusion360 instead, since I got a CNC, and that's much friendlier with CNCs than Sketchup (natively).

I was going to mention that with your sketch, I don't think the ceiling/roof height is tall enough, as I don't think you'd have enough clearance for the garage door (with the required header, and room for tracks). I imagine the triangular windows would add significant cost to the project as well, but hot-dang would they be awesome lol


----------



## theoldfart

Don, welcome to the hood.

Now pick something that you've wanted to do or just something totally new and jump in.

Enjoy!


----------



## Brit

Congrats Don. Enjoy it. Have lay-in tomorrow.


----------



## rad457

> I am officially retired as of today.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Welcome to the club, haven't had a day of regret other than those bonus cheques

Nice looking shop, exteriors never really concerned me, but do miss the lack of more natural light and the waste of wall space with my 16' overhead door and as always need more Sq/Ft. !!!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

> I am officially retired as of today.
> 
> - Combo Prof


When people ask me how I like retirement (can't believe its already been 6 1/2 years), I always tell them it's great work if you can get it. I was able to retire at 55 and sort of thought I might get bored and decide to go back to work just to stay busy but that never happened. Congratulations.


----------



## Lazyman

> I ve held on to my desktop version of sketchup ever since they went to the "in the browser" crap, and now I think they might be forcing people in to a subscription for that, I m not sure… I ve sorta stopped using it, and started using Fusion360 instead, since I got a CNC, and that s much friendlier with CNCs than Sketchup (natively).
> 
> - Mosquito


 I've stayed with the last free desktop version as well. I just need to take the time to learn F360 well enough that I use it instead of SU. SU sucks for small things you make for 3D printing and can be infuriating at times in general. We got into a SU bashing conversation on another thread a few weeks back and one of the SU developers chimed in and said that the online version was much improved over the first version. I gave it a try and it definitely does work better than it used to but it would take some time get used to some of the differences. If you have never used the desktop version and just need some basic drawing capabilities it would be okay. You can still use the online version for free but without several features that are currently in the last free desktop version. The lack of plug-ins is a non-starter for me though. The solids inspector plug in, which is the only thing that makes SU usable at all for 3D printing, is now built in but can only be used if you sign up for a subscription. BTW, they still have the desktop version because of features that are not available in the online version yet but you may have to go with the top (most expensive) option to get it. The developer did say that he would take some of our complaints back to see whether they could be improved.

For anyone deciding to learn one of the free CAD packages, my advice is to learn Fusion 360. Switching after you learn one of them is a pain and F360 is a much more powerful tool and in IMO it just works better.


----------



## Pezking7p

I recently thought I needed to buy 3D drawing software, which is what led me to F360. Turns out they have a very functional free home-use version that is much easier to use for design than sketchup, given that it is parameter driven. It's just much nicer to say "I want these two lines to be parallel no matter what else I do" so that you can change lengths of things or reorient or add without breaking the entire drawing. Maybe it's because I learned on solidworks however many years ago, but it just seems more straightforward to use.

So after years of begrudgingly using Sketchup, I am now loving F360.

TLDR: Give Fusion 360 a try.

I love these shop designs. Mos, that is very bungalow. Maybe you could make it a computer case????


----------



## DanKrager

I've kept the desktop version of Sketchup and it serves my humble needs. I've downloaded a couple open source things like FreeCAD and Blender, but neither are easy to learn, have a completely different design philosophy. I cut my CAD teeth on the first AutoCAD version(s) and dropped it in financial hard times.

Fusion360 seems promising, but I wonder why an account is required? Is it online like the new Sketchup?

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

If I ever change jobs and go somewhere that doesn't have Solidworks, I'll probably weep uncontrollably. I've tried using other programs for home use and they're all just stupid. It's like trying to trade in your hammer for a stick and a rock. You can still beat the neighbor kids with it but it just ain't as easy.

If you all keep on with these shop sketches that give me chub I'm gonna have to move so I have somewhere to put one.

Don, WOO HOO!!! Congratulations man! I won't be far behind you, only 20-25 years… :-(


----------



## HokieKen

> Congrats Don. Enjoy it. *Have lay-in tomorrow.*
> 
> - Brit


I have no idea WTH "lay-in" is Andy. But I can think of a few possibilities and none of them sound half bad


----------



## Mosquito

lol that thought has crossed my mind before Pez 

And agreed on F360. The free version is quite good. The constraints in Fusion 360 are a huge timesaver when doing iterative design. "Regardless of how wide this part is, these two features will always be 3/8" apart", is a lot nicer than "Ok, I moved this one over by… .1478", now I have to move those 3 things over by .1478" too".

I will say, though, for something just "quick and basic", I still like sketchup, as it's a lot simpler.

I first learned AutoCAD back in highschool, and for a while in college when I had access to it. Then started using sketchup when it first came out when I was in college, to just mess around with for fun. Was trying out a bunch of free CAD options, but my proficiency with sketchup sort of kept me there, with no real advantage to switching. But once I got the CNC, I dove in to Fusion 360, and I am very glad I did. The few things that I modeled in sketchup for 3D printing and CNC work was such a pain to get converted to something that the machines could use, whereas F360, I can set up the tool paths and export exactly what I need to load up in to the CNC.


----------



## Mosquito

> Fusion360 seems promising, but I wonder why an account is required? Is it online like the new Sketchup?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


It's required because the Free version is a free subscription. It's still an annual subscription, with no credit card/billing info required, but basically every year you just have to say "Yeah, I'm still using it for personal/hobby/startup under $100,000 use". Your files are stored in the cloud, attached to your account. I'm not sure you can easily store the files just locally, which is the downside for me. But I suppose, that's why it's not AutoCAD


----------



## DLK

Thanks Mos, Smitty, Kevin, Andy, Andre, Nathan, Kenny:

For the lay-in we spent a couple of days at the Grand Hotel on Mackinaw Island, that covered our 40th anniversary on June 28 and my official retirement day June 30. Covid killed our plans for a retirement part. You all would have been invited. .

Note I am only retired from academics and thus I will not be teaching classes and being paid to do so. I will still will do some research and I am the production manager for the Bulletin of the Institute of Combinatorics and its Applications. This will keep me busy along with all the projects that trouble and strife demands.
Sometimes I get to be in my shop. LOL.

My plan ahead for retirement was to collect all the hand tools I would need. Now its time to clean the remainder up and learn how to use them.

There also might be some fishing.


----------



## HokieKen

Let's say you have *N* hand tools with *Y* yet to be cleaned Don. And you want to choose two to clean first and three to learn how to use. But, you only want one of the two you clean to be one of the three you learn to use. How many possible ways is there to select which tools to clean and which tools to learn?

;-)


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Don. I'm looking forward to retirement every day. Still a long ways out though.


----------



## DLK

Kenny (N-Y)(N-Y-1)/2(Y)(Y-1) if I understand your question correctly, or more precisely you do.


----------



## Lazyman

I think to save a file locally in F360, you click file>export. This also allows you to save into other formats which is another plus over Sketchup which only supports limited formats for both import and export for free users. I had to download SU version 7 to be able to import a DXF formatted file. Really annoying.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny (N-Y)(N-Y-1)/2(Y)(Y-1) if I understand your question correctly, or more precisely you do.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Now what if during selection you also have to identify the order in which you will learn the three tools?


----------



## Lazyman

42 Kenny. The answer is always 42.


----------



## HokieKen

Only to life, the universe and everything Nathan. Not tools.


----------



## Lazyman

Unless it is one of these. Then the answer IS 42.


----------



## miketo

> I have no idea WTH "lay-in" is Andy. But I can think of a few possibilities and none of them sound half bad
> 
> - HokieKen


Chickens lay, people lie. Unless you're using the past pluperfect subjunctive.


----------



## bandit571

Define a "Lay-in"......If'n I don't want to get out of bed in the morning…...I can simply lay-in until after Lunch…..which I just did…..


----------



## DLK

> Kenny (N-Y)(N-Y-1)/2(Y)(Y-1) if I understand your question correctly, or more precisely you do.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Now what if during selection you also have to identify the order in which you will learn the three tools?
> 
> - HokieKen


Uh…multiply by 6.


----------



## DLK

To celebrate retirement I have begun with a covid anti-body test. Results in 42 hours.


----------



## BillWhite

> First I want to say I appreciate you guys…
> 
> Next, I waited the whole evening for Stef to call, but he never did. So in my despondency I decided to transfer ideas in my head and put them on paper. Comments welcome…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


----------



## Mosquito

> I think to save a file locally in F360, you click file>export. This also allows you to save into other formats which is another plus over Sketchup which only supports limited formats for both import and export for free users. I had to download SU version 7 to be able to import a DXF formatted file. Really annoying.
> 
> - Lazyman


Correct, but then you have to re-import on the other one, etc. So while you can, it's not an intended use (not like the folder on my fileserver with all my sketchup files)

Good luck on the test Don?


----------



## BillWhite

lysdexic, I'd add a back door if possible. Never know when you'll need another exit.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny (N-Y)(N-Y-1)/2(Y)(Y-1) if I understand your question correctly, or more precisely you do.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Now what if during selection you also have to identify the order in which you will learn the three tools?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Uh…multiply by 6.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Just razzin' ya Don. I know enough about what combinatorics is to ask questions but not enough to answer them ;-) I can multiply by 6 though! (And honestly, I would have thought it would be multiply by 8 (2^3) if that tells you anything…)


----------



## shampeon

Congrats on your retirement, Combo Prof Emeritus. Hand tools everywhere are awaiting your attention.


----------



## DLK

> Congrats on your retirement, Combo Prof Emeritus. Hand tools everywhere are awaiting your attention.
> 
> - shampeon


I have boxes full of hand tools waiting my attention.


----------



## Pezking7p

> To celebrate retirement I have begun with a covid anti-body test. Results in 42 hours.
> 
> - Combo Prof


How did you go about getting this?

Asking for a friend…


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hand tools everywhere are awaiting your attention.
> 
> - shampeon





> I have boxes full of hand tools waiting my attention.
> 
> - Combo Prof


There's a dirty joke in here somewhere but I'm struggling to come up with it…


----------



## rad457

> To celebrate retirement I have begun with a covid anti-body test. Results in 42 hours.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> How did you go about getting this?
> 
> Asking for a friend…
> 
> - Pezking7p


Walk into any Hospital and start coughing real loud? Hear that works quite well around here!


----------



## DLK

> To celebrate retirement I have begun with a covid anti-body test. Results in 42 hours.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> How did you go about getting this?
> 
> Asking for a friend…
> 
> - Pezking7p


Asked my doctor for a referral. This is just the blood test for the anti-bodies. It is not the Covid test, which is more difficult to get … I think.

I was in Phoenix in February just after they announced the first covid case and I was playing a lot of poker, so in nasty crowed situations. When I returned I was very sick for 3 weeks. But they would not test me for Covid because I did not have all the recognized symptoms at the time and they of course had no tests anyway. I was tested for the flu and I did not have it. So I got curios to see if I did have a mild case of covid and survived somehow. I asked for the test and they agreed that it was possible I had it.


----------



## shampeon

I've heard the opposite. The active test is easy to get now, but the antibody test is harder and less reliable. But the active test wouldn't be any good, since you're testing for a possible infection 4+ months ago.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Covid tests here in Illinois are fast. Drive thru at Walgreen's, free, and all registration via their app. Results in less than two hours.


----------



## Lazyman

> To celebrate retirement I have begun with a covid anti-body test. Results in 42 hours.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Like I said before the answer is 42


----------



## HokieKen

It's easy to get the test here. Results… take up to 8 days.


----------



## HokieKen

Well played Nathan. Well played.


----------



## duckmilk

I have not had any symptoms so my question about getting tested is which test should I take first. I work with 100+ young people who may not be really responsible about distancing (one in particular). Even though I'm over 66, I am in good health. My initial thoughts are the antibody test first for previous exposure. 
I'm a DVM and understand the differences between the tests, but maybe Scotty being a MD with surgical certification might give us his insights.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Don!


----------



## HokieKen

Tell that girl at work to quit smoochin' on ya Duck tben you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## lysdexic

> I have not had any symptoms so my question about getting tested is which test should I take first. I work with 100+ young people who may not be really responsible about distancing (one in particular). Even though I m over 66, I am in good health. My initial thoughts are the antibody test first for previous exposure.
> I m a DVM and understand the differences between the tests, but maybe Scotty being a MD with surgical certification might give us his insights.
> 
> - duckmilk


It's an anti-Trump hoax! Duh


----------



## duckmilk

Forgot to say, congratulations Don!

No girls smooch on me Kenny except my wife, sometimes. However it's a guy that doesn't care who he sleeps with and loves to party. He is actually on my team and though I try to keep distance and follow protocol, I have contact with him every day I'm at work. Ya never know.


----------



## lysdexic

> Tell that guy at work to quit smoochin' on ya Duck tben you won't have to worry about it.
> 
> - HokieKen


 Corrected


----------



## duckmilk

I have a left-over vial of canine corona virus vaccine (out dated of course) in the fridge ))


----------



## BrandonW

> It's an anti-Trump hoax! Duh
> 
> - lysdexic


Even wearing a mask around here, apparently, is an indicator of your party affiliation. Stay safe out there!


----------



## BrandonW

So I brought this beast home last night. It has seen better days, but it's in good hands now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I have that saw! Wait, you took my saw???


----------



## HokieKen

> It's an anti-Trump hoax! Duh
> 
> - lysdexic
> 
> Even wearing a mask around here, apparently, is an indicator of your party affiliation. Stay safe out there!
> 
> - Brandon


Don't even get me started. If either party is behind this whole pandemic then they suck at being sneaky. Cause everybody's pissed off at everybody by this point. I'm just pissed that I'm an essential employee and missed out on months of total social isolation. Cause that sounds like a little bit of heaven to me.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice RAS Brandon! I have a vintage Craftsman at my grandparents place that I'll probably never bring in the shop cause I just don't think I'd use it. They are some sexy powerful beasts though! That one's begging for a nice makeover


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I'm reading your blog on the saw now. I think this was posted during my seven-year hiatus from the site!

Kenny, I'm planning to do a good rehab job on it. The first thing is the wiring! But I already bought some paint, so that will be fun too.


----------



## Pezking7p

I was trying to see what it takes to get a covid test, CVS will do them but you have to fill out a questionaire and swear you aren't lying. I didn't want to lie on the questionaire so I didn't fill it out.

For the antibody testing I hadn't heard of anyone getting one that's "available" yet, so I wasn't sure if it was through a hospital or a 3rd party service.

90-day furlough starts at my plant today. I'm not furloughed but I am on vacation for the next week. I still don't have a chair designed so I've got to get on that.


----------



## jmartel

I think if you donate blood, the red cross will do an antibody test for free.

I was considering it. All 3 of us got pretty sick when we got back from Dubai since the dude next to us on the plane was hacking up a lung the whole time. This was just when the whole thing was starting to spread but not before it really hit the US much.


----------



## HokieKen

Starting next Monday, we'll have temperature screenings to enter the building here at work. So if I'm a little warm one day, I'll get a test for sure.


----------



## shampeon

Brandon stole both my saw and Smitty's. He's nefarious.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Starting next Monday, we ll have temperature screenings to enter the building here at work. So if I m a little warm one day, I ll get a test for sure.
> 
> - HokieKen


We've been mandatory social distancing and masks for a month or two. Never went the way of a temperature check, but we did give people free rein on staying at home for "flu-like symptoms".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, I'm reading your blog on the saw now. I think this was posted during my seven-year hiatus from the site!
> 
> - Brandon


If you don't run across the dust collection 'system' that's in place, let me know and I'll get it to you. It's been great, and it was quite easy (plus not a bunch of $) to do.

BTW, what'd you spend on it?


----------



## BrandonW

> Brandon stole both my saw and Smitty s. He s nefarious.
> 
> - shampeon


I'm just aspiring to be cool like you guys! But really, this saw is just a good-looking piece of equipment. I can't wait to start using it (after a bit of work, of course).



> Smitty, I m reading your blog on the saw now. I think this was posted during my seven-year hiatus from the site!
> 
> - Brandon
> 
> If you don t run across the dust collection system that s in place, let me know and I ll get it to you. It s been great, and it was quite easy (plus not a bunch of $) to do.
> 
> BTW, what d you spend on it?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, are you talking about the dust box that you made for it? I've also seen a tip somewhere on a good fitting for the blade guard hose. I spent 140 on it. I haven't seen many of the MBFs around here and I was really waiting for this model.


----------



## HokieKen

> We ve been mandatory social distancing and masks for a month or two. Never went the way of a temperature check, but we did give people free rein on staying at home for "flu-like symptoms".
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yep, we have been wearing masks and observing 6 foot rules since April. About half of our office staff is working from home as well. Not sure exactly why temperature screening is just now being instituted. I guess the worst that can happen is I get sent home until I get test results


----------



## jmartel

We've been working remote since essentially the 1st of March. No current plans on going back anytime soon.


----------



## Mosquito

Same, second to last week of April was the last one I was in the office, save for having to go in a few weeks ago to set up my desk (we consolidated from 2 floors to 1). I don't mind it, saving a bunch on fuel, and miles on the car. My wife and I combined are already about 4,000 miles behind where we usually are by this time of the year, and that adds up.


----------



## rad457

Wifey(Teacher) is goung crazy and the fact that Life for me really hasn't changed at all kinda upsets here? The Dog can't quite figure out why she is always home know? We just go hide in the shop or go for a walk Heading out with the trailer for a week or more Monday so guess time for me to suffer a little Fourth trip so far and at least Two more already booked for August.


----------



## DLK

The result for the antibody test for covid (SARS-CoV-2 IgG Ab) that I got was negative.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, are you talking about the dust box that you made for it? I ve also seen a tip somewhere on a good fitting for the blade guard hose. I spent 140 on it. I haven t seen many of the MBFs around here and I was really waiting for this model.
> 
> - Brandon


Yep, dust box. Added a switch box that turns on the shop vac concurrently, very nice.

I've read the hose is a radiator hose (?), but mine came with. Thats a fair price!


----------



## DLK

Is there a best way to fish wire to a new remodeling electrical box. I only have t o go one level. Basement to kitchen.
So outlet I think may be 36" above the floor.


----------



## rad457

> Is there a best way to fish wire to a new remodeling electrical box. I only have t o go one level. Basement to kitchen.
> So outlet I think may be 36" above the floor.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Yup, I use fishing tape! Secert is making darn sure ya drill into the wall cavity and not through your floor
Only 3 feet, might be able just feed the wire up on its own?


----------



## rad457

> Is there a best way to fish wire to a new remodeling electrical box. I only have t o go one level. Basement to kitchen.
> So outlet I think may be 36" above the floor.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Yup, I use fishing tape! Secert is making darn sure ya drill into the wall cavity and not through your floor
> Only 3 feet, might be able just feed the wire up on its own?
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/klein-tools-1-4-inch-wide-steel-fish-tape-25-foot/1000664117
> 
> - Andre


----------



## DLK

Ah ha Fishing tape! Thats the name of the thing I remembered you use. Thanks.


----------



## Redoak49

I use a fish tape but also found another useful tool. I bought USB endoscope that attaches to my phone and is 5 meters long. You can put it in the wall with your snake and get a view of what is inside the wall and you can guide the snake better. You can get one for less than $30. I do not use it too often but very useful.


----------



## Mosquito

I've done the same as Redoak. I tape mine to the fish tape, if I can, so I can see what that thing is that always hangs it up, no matter how simple of a fish it is lol


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, fish tapes and extension cords are always gonna snag. That's something useful to remember if you are in an airplane going down. Grab an extension cord or fish tape if no parachute is available, because that sucker is gonna hang up on something!

FYI, I use a USB camera set up as a microscope for examining cutting edges and wood samples for identification. Works pretty slick!

DanK


----------



## Lazyman

If you don't already have a fish tape and you can make sure that you are aligned vertically, it may actually be easier to use gravity and drop a string with a weight tied to the end down from the destination and then pull the wire up from the end. I have also used a small dowel or even an old target arrow to push up through a baseplate to a receptacle box for short runs.


----------



## DLK

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## HokieKen

Buy a mouse and train it Don ;-)

If you have an old fishing rod that's long enough, strip the guides and shove it through.


----------



## 489tad

Painting and crown molding. Yuck. Waste of a long weekend.


----------



## 489tad

Oh, Happy 4th of July.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Is there a best way to fish wire to a new remodeling electrical box. I only have t o go one level. Basement to kitchen.
> So outlet I think may be 36" above the floor.
> 
> - Combo Prof


While metal fish tape can be useful inside walls, IMHO it works best in constrained place like conduit.

When working in walls I tend to use glow rod(s) more than the tape. Mostly due fish tape remembers the curve from storage and has mind of it's own when between walls. Amazon and HF sells some cheap, but only the small hook portion will glow in dark.
https://www.harborfreight.com/3-16-inch-x-33-ft-fiberglass-wire-running-kit-65326.html

The professional versions from GreenLee, Klein and others are much more expensive. But they offer rods with different flexibility and/or glow levels, so you can pick the right rod for the work.

Another trick for short straight runs is to use the wire installer drill bit kit.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-3-Piece-Flexible-Drill-Bit-Kit-53721/203913339

It allows you to drill the hole, and then hook the 'Chinese' finger trap on the drill bit and use drill bit to pull the wire back. Can buy extensions for drill bits and reach ~12-14 with ease. 
Tips: 
- Even a 20v battery powered drill may not have enough torque for the these drill bits. I have to use my old school 1/2 drill corded drill with these auger bit. 
- Use (2) old tennis balls drilled straight thru on the shaft of the drill bit. Place one near head, and another 2-3 feet away; with spot of duct tape to keep them from moving. This helps to keep your hole centered in the 2×4 header plate. 

As always, YMMV, and Best Luck.


----------



## jmartel

Finally completed the shop douche yesterday, and tonight I messed it all up again. Turned my neighbor a carving mallet out of Locust, and started making another cutting board for the wife. All the other ones we have are "too big" apparently.


----------



## DLK

Captain thanks for the suggestions. I like the HF wire running kit idea and it has excellent reviews, but I have never seen worse reviews for any product than I read for the Klein wire installer drill bit kit from Home depot I think will avoid it. I have two outlet to run wire to. I suspect the one in and interior wall will be easiest and most important, but the one in an exterior wall will be problematic because there will be for sure insulation to deal with. Anyway it looks like I will postpone this project for a bit. I was asked to build a floating corner TV shelf and will do that first.


----------



## Lazyman

The exterior wall may be a challenge because you probably won't be able to simply drill through the base of the wall from below. It is probably sitting on the basement wall. Insulation may be the least of your problems. You may have to remove a baseboard, drill down through the floor where it meets the wall and then drill or drill into the wall behind the baseboard to get into the wall-then you have to deal with the insulation. Then you have replace the baseboard in a way that covers up the holes. Hopefully you won't have to cut any holes in the wall board that have to be patched and painted.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I have never seen worse reviews for any product than I read for the Klein wire installer drill bit kit from Home depot I think will avoid it.
> - Combo Prof


The installer drill bit is PIA to use. I have several of the drill bit sizes, and they work despite the reviews. IMHO most of negative reviews are from folks who think drilling holes blind inside 2×4 walls and fishing wire is easy, because the kit says it is easy. It is not easy to control a 7/8" drill bit on end of 5ft rod. That is why I use the tennis balls. But they don't work when there is insulation.

Have to disagree with Lazyman on patching drywall. Have run a lot wire inside walls doing remodel work. Making strategic holes in wall is fastest, safest, and best way to ensure success; especially with insulated walls. Drilling a 4" hole in wall is fast with hole saw, and patching it is easy if save the plug. Simply use a 7-8" long 1×2 behind the plug, screwed to each side. Screw the plug to support. Sand edges down, use tape and compound to patch. With proper position of the 4" hole I can use 90° adapter on drill with a spade bit. Hole in 2×4 is then super easy to make, then wire is easy to fish through. The reduced frustration by having a hole in wall, outweighs the PIA of drywall dust and paint IME.

When running wires in outside walls to basement, hardest part is joist header thickness .vs. position of wall. Most time remodel wiring holes have to be drilled near inside edge of upstairs 2×4 at angle away from the lower joist. This is where a flexible shaft drill bit can help a lot. If you have a glulam trusses under the floor that are not supposed to be drilled, it can get even tougher to find a location to punch through. Running wire in an outside wall to basement ranks last on my fun list, and first on most challenging list.

Best Luck.


----------



## DLK

My wife says I should just talk to an electrician first maybe they would run the wire.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> My wife says I should just talk to an electrician first maybe they would run the wire.
> - Combo Prof


She is smart lady!

It is easy to spend an $100+ on tools for the job, and if you don't use them very often, will be better to let a professional do it. Just be sure to ask a lot questions up front. Some electricians don't repair wall board, they just violate it for free.

Cheers!


----------



## rad457

> My wife says I should just talk to an electrician first maybe they would run the wire.
> 
> - Combo Prof


LOL! Ever here of Red Green? " If the Ladies don't find you Handsome at least you better be Handy" 
Just used some Duct tape this moring on the Trailer!


----------



## duckmilk

Duct tape was his go to fix. Watched many of his episodes on PBS.


----------



## Pezking7p

> The result for the antibody test for covid (SARS-CoV-2 IgG Ab) that I got was negative.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Sorry to hear that. I think?

Edit: Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## DLK

> The result for the antibody test for covid (SARS-CoV-2 IgG Ab) that I got was negative.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I think?
> 
> Edit: Keep your stick on the ice.
> 
> - Pezking7p


In the words of our dear president:"And I tested very positively in another sense, this morning. I tested positively toward negative, right? So I tested perfectly this morning. Meaning I tested negative. ... But that's a way of saying it: positively toward the negative."

I hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Lazyman

As "someone" once said: testing just means that we will have more cases so stop doing it. Certainly a new spin on the uncertainty principle. If someone hadn't open the box, Schroeder's cat might still be alive.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Testing negative just means that you haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## duckmilk

True, that's why I haven't gone in for testing yet. But, to test positive on the antibody test means you have already been exposed. So you either didn't have symptoms, or you just haven't developed symptoms yet, depending on how sensitive the test is. In a perfect scenario, there would be enough tests to test everyone at once. We ain't there.


----------



## HokieKen

I was told by a nurse that the best she can tell, every test result is reported daily to the VA Dept of Health. But that there are a lot of false positives so in the case of a positive test result, the person is re-tested and then again if the second test is positive. So the hospital doesn't consider you positive until you test positive 3 times. But if you do, it's reported to the DOH as 3 confirmed cases. I find it hard to believe that's the case but, not THAT hard… Fortunately we're in good shape around here. Less than 1000 cases total in this area since it all began. The dumbasses in Northern VA just make us look bad.


----------



## DLK

> In a perfect scenario, there would be enough tests to test everyone at once. We ain't there.
> 
> - duckmilk


In a perfect scenario you would test everyday and be required to do so. The test would be immediate and be displayed prominently on your forehead!

In a perfect world there would not be stupid irresponsible people and we would over this already.


----------



## shampeon

I also think the kind of coordinated public health response required by an epidemic is particularly hard in the US, where health care is expensive and federalism + exceptionalism rule the day. The differing rules across states and counties make it seem like the risks are a matter of personal judgement, and even that dude refusing to wear a mask in public thinks everyone else is the problem.


----------



## rad457

> I also think the kind of coordinated public health response required by an epidemic is particularly hard in the US, where health care is expensive and federalism + exceptionalism rule the day. The differing rules across states and counties make it seem like the risks are a matter of personal judgement, and even that dude refusing to wear a mask in public thinks everyone else is the problem.
> 
> - shampeon


Wel I am in northern Alberta and the folks around here have no concern over this pandemic thing? Might just stay here for a while Mind you the bugs are driving me crazy! Do here that Edmonton will be a Stanley Cup playoffs city? Well there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## jmartel

Jwife wanted a smaller cutting board for prepping food for jkiddo now that she started daycare. Knocked this one out quick. It's about 12"x9". Maple, cherry, Sapele, and walnut. Hit it with mineral oil and beeswax.


----------



## Brit

The USA buying up most of the world's stock of remdesivir is diabolical. It's like we'll be alright and the rest of the world can just die. They don't matter.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Andy, I know you're serious but when I read "diabolical" this just popped in my head ;-)

I can't really justify any aspect of how the US has handled this entire fiasco from a polictical standpoint so I won't even try. Unfortunately, come November, I feel like my options are one guy who will buy it up and hoarde it just to be an asshole or another guy who will give it all away because he can't spell it and he thinks it's magic. (No offense to anyone - I honestly have no idea which one to vote for.)

But take heart Andy. I would bet my last dollar that even after we buy "all" of it, China will still have a buttload left. Then they'll sell it to you for less while they laugh at us on the way to the bank…

IMO, until this is treated BY SCIENTISTS/DOCTORS as a global HEALTH crisis instead of being handled by bureaucrats and politicians, stuff ain't gonna get a whole lot better. If the president would at least put on a F'ing mask maybe his backwoods bumpkin army would too and we could at a minimum stop spreading it like herpes at Woodstock.


----------



## HokieKen

> Jwife wanted a smaller cutting board for prepping food for jkiddo now that she started daycare. Knocked this one out quick. It s about 12"x9". Maple, cherry, Sapele, and walnut. Hit it with mineral oil and beeswax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Awesome work man. I love the different brown tones in the chevron pattern. I'm gonna save that pic in my "ideas" folder ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Turn that sideways and its a Charlie Brown shirt cutting board.


----------



## miketo

> In a perfect world there would not be stupid irresponsible people and we would over this already.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Against stupidity even the gods struggle in vain. -Schiller


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny, I'll write your name in if you write mine. Pinky swear?


----------



## shampeon

I'm still working my way through the tons of leftover redwood boards from an aborted fence project the previous owner of my house left. My Workmate top was in pretty terrible shape after being years of being treated like, well, a Workmate. I think of it as the farm truck of my shop. I leave it outside, I don't really care if I saw into it, I just care that it mostly works.

So I finally decided to make a new top for it out of some redwood strips.



















Just need to level the top a bit with a plane.


----------



## HokieKen

I was writing your name in anyway Todd ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nicely done Ian. I think I have 3 Workmates now and none of them have seen their original top in a very long time.


----------



## jmartel

Went up to Edensaw to pick up some more maple for a faceframe and doors/drawer fronts on the cabinets. Wanted to finish it up in a week or two. Turns out, they had 6/4 cherry for $1/bdft. I bought 127 bdft of it. If I hadn't just dropped $500 on servicing of scuba equipment, I would have bought them out. It's not really very good cherry, lots of sapwood, and they all have a 1/2"-1"ish bow in them over 12ft in length. But it's great for stuff that's gonna be painted. And also likely a future workbench top.


















They also happened to have some super curly and quilted maple on sale for $1.50/lb. So I bought a few boards of that, too. I don't have a wood hoarding problem, I swear.










And it turns out, not only were the lupines that I planted coming up, but there was a whole bunch of volunteer tomatoes in there as well. About 8 more plants, in addition to the 7 I already have planted. The big ones are mongolian giant sunflowers, should get to be about 12ft tall.










Vs Planned tomatoes


----------



## Brit

Great score. Can't wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## HokieKen

That's cheaper than I've ever seen Cherry at a yard Jmart. I would have loaded up too. Love some Cherry


----------



## jmartel

It's cheaper than I've ever bought cherry. I had bought some rough slabs from someone on craigslist for $2/bdft before back when I lived in CT, but otherwise it's been about $6.50+ for 4/4. Some of the boards will probably actually yield some nice stock in short lengths (4-6') once it's cleaned up. Most I bet will come in at around 5/4 thickness final which is great. The rest is sapwood and will probably be used in place of poplar for things.


----------



## Pezking7p

You suck, jmart!

I'm all for states having the power to deal with things their own way, and I still think that this (The pandemic) is a case where that made sense. What didn't make sense is the unclear message on what was happening and who was in control.

People didn't know if the states or the feds were in charge, and neither did the states. Multiple sources of information, most of them (news agencies) sensationalizing every piece of information rather than deferring to experts like the CDC or other scientific source of information. No one knew, or still knows, who to listen to or believe. Don't wear masks, ok now wear masks. Wash everything! Ok now don't wash things. We literally still have grocery stores that won't let you bring in your own bags, as if that's a risk factor.

It's no wonder that people are doing whatever they want imo. The message sent has been so scattered and inconsistent that people latch on to whatever they want to believe and roll with it. A very poor effort.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with you on that entirely Dan. Individual states, and even to a certain extent cities, should be setting their own guidelines, as what's best for New York, NY is not going to be the same for some rural town of under 100 people in the middle of nowhere.

Centralized and accurate messaging is a must, and something that our current network of news agencies has failed to do for many years now. Equally disappointing that this nation of people let it get to that point as well.

I still wear a mask to any store I go in to, whether they require it or not, whether the city requires it or not, whether the state requires it or not, no matter how many weird looks I get from locals (this mainly happens at the city the cabin is in, being a rural small-ish town), and even if others I'm with "forget their mask".


----------



## shampeon

If I could find cherry at $1 bdft from someone who knows what they're doing (not, like, a guy on Craigslist with it piled up behind a burned out RV on the bare ground), I'd stuff it behind couches, in closets, under beds, in the pantry, in the wife's trunk,


----------



## jmartel

Hell, at $1/bdft, it's cheaper than cedar for decking. I do have to rebuild my deck next year…


----------



## Pezking7p

I've just gotten done with my first trial run for the domino.

Prototype chair. Learned out to use it, and two separate attachments, and cut all joinery for a whole chair, in 45 minutes. AN ENTIRE CHAIR OF JOINERY IN under 45 minutes.

There are a few finicky things that need to be learned and worked around, it seems, but the ease of using this thing is astounding.


----------



## jmartel

I'm fairly confident a domino is next on my list. Would really be useful. Just don't like how expensive they are


----------



## 489tad

after being years of being treated like, well, a Workmate. I think of it as the farm truck of my shop.

- shampeon
[/QUOTE]

"Farm truck of my shop". Love it.


----------



## 489tad

Oh, JMart congrats on $1.00 bf cherry.


----------



## Lazyman

Not sure that you can buy firewood for $1/bf, at least not where I live.


----------



## bandit571

I thought I was doing good at $0.80/bf for Ash…..


----------



## OleGrump

> after being years of being treated like, well, a Workmate. I think of it as the farm truck of my shop.
> 
> - shampeon
> 
> "Farm truck of my shop". Love it.
> 
> the "Farm truck" analogy is spot on. The Workmate was never designed to replace true woodworking bench. It was designed for use by "Harry Homeowner" for his evening/weekend projects, and "Git 'er DONE!".
> Have two WM 400s. First one bought new 30+ years ago. Hanging on like an Energizer Bunny. (Has needed a few very minor repairs) This one has helped me build FOUR workbenches at various homes, and still going strong. Have used it in all kinds of "unauthorized manners". Original top is STILL in decent, usable shape, by some MAJOR miracle! Second one really was a "farm truck" in an outbuilding at an estate sale. Once I got the legs to fold, I got it cheap. Top got wet and swelled. Still used it to make the legs for the current workbench. I will be replacing the top and probably repainting it. BTW, I got a set of bed riser blocks at Goodwill, which gives me a third, and even higher worksurface when needed. These are the BEST things to use outdoors under a nice shady tree when the weather is good. Farm truck or Sport Utility Workbench, whatever you call it, they're damned handy to have around!
> 
> - 489tad


----------



## Lazyman

I could have sworn that there was a whole thread on Workmates (of your dreams ;-) on LJ but I cannot seem to find it. I know that there is a type study out on the web somewhere that lays out the different versions and their history.

EDIT: I think that this is the type study I was thinking of.


----------



## Brit

Here you go Nathan: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/35306


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's "Workamates" in that thread's title, as I recall.

Yep, Andy has it!


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. No wonder I couldn't find it.


----------



## terryR

Not much shop time for me the past month+ But I've finished these 2 pine needle baskets; one with a Tigerwood center I turned; the other is a small piece of Maple burl.



















And I had time today to start a few more wooden centers which will have wood burned art, or as close as I can get to art! LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Terry, nice baskets. How's work doing?


----------



## terryR

Kevin, I completed the month of clinical; it was pretty rough. Now I'm waiting for more paperwork…just hard to believe. Every hospital in the country needs more nurses today, but here in GA things are done at a slower pace.

At least I'm starting to get spam email about RN jobs in Oregon and California, so I must be on 'the list' somewhere.


----------



## theoldfart

Well if CA is on your list the you've got at least one friend out here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sanding game just got real (for those times when u just gotta sand)...










And the planer game got real too.










Auction yesterday in town. Guy was a garage woodworker, with a nice Grizzly BS (w/ 6" riser kit) that I had to pass up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm still waiting on room to put my JET belt/disc sander back together, I miss it.

I've been tasked with helping my uncle sell off some of his shop equipment, I know he's getting rid of his JET left tilt cabinet saw but I'm not sure how much more of his stuff will migrate from the shop into the garage as the shop is being turned into a first floor master. Long story short, he had brain cancer and beat it but most shop equipment and driving are now off the agenda, probably permanently, hopefully not. He and my aunt want to age in place and are setting the house up to be more comfortable for them both. A first floor master is certainly appealing and the inability for my uncle to no longer use his shop as intended when he built it 20 years ago makes it unnecessary.

I don't know how to market used shop equipment other than CL which is nearly dead down here vs. when I was in OH, now two years ago. I'm not on FB but that seems to be where everything is headed. I'm actually hoping for his DW735 w/byrd and router lift installed on the table saw side table. He wants to give me a percentage of what I sell for him but I don't need that and keeping his stuff would allow me to make stuff for him if he emails me plans. He is still willing and capable of assembling projects, just not getting close to sharp, spinning things.


----------



## chrisstef

Made it to the bottom!

Nude north carolina shop twister needs to be relocated to the finishing room Scott. Your mushrooms need to go to the north exposure too.

All wrapped up currently in our lil *********************************** rendezvous campsite. I aint drank this much budweiser in 15 years.

Carving a camp sign in big leaf for a guy. Finding my Mora knife, choked up on, kicks ass for inside curves.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Are you sober?

I slapped together a quick shop project, I'm out of real estate so any storage involves going vertical.


----------



## HokieKen

Smitty, I used to have that same sander. I rode it dead and bought another one just like it but branded different. Now I have a table on both spots 

Yeti, if the DW735 with Helix goes up for sale, lemme know. If the price was right, I'd make the drive for it!

Stef, good to hear from ya! Which Mora you got? 106 and 120 are both absolute must-haves IMHO.


----------



## chrisstef

I think ive got them both smitty. Its the smaller of the two that i was using.

Sober. Yea i am now. No sharpies n drinkies. Drinks and fire are fine however.

Youre a sick fella with your collections yeti. Im proud of you.


----------



## Lazyman

In our area (DFW), it seems that Craigslist is still the best place for more expensive tools (over about $200-300) but FB is gaining steam for that too. FB is actually a little easier too IMO, though sometimes the the FB searches really piss me off. I get tons of other crap not related to my search at all. I searched for a Stanley 45 combo and there must have been a couple of dozen ads for plus++ size lingerie. Can't unsee that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm thinking but not certain the 735 is on the block but I got dibbs, my 734 might be for sale thereafter. My uncle can still use some stuff, admittedly a planer would be hard to eff yourself up on but if you did, it'd be bad. He had a nasty kickback with some fairly sharp red oak that wasn't very big and tore his hand up pretty good. My aunt was really, really pissed. He still likes projects but is just more limited in what he can do vs. what he wants to do. The balance of what doesn't get sold will fill a corner of the garage so he can still play. I'm thinking he needs a scroll saw and some patterns, should be a lot safer than some of the other stuff. There's a boat load of stuff in there, enough to easily pack the garage solid so being selective is paramount my cousin likely wouldn't be interested in much if anything, his SIL probably wouldn't be either, not for a while anyway (2nd year resident and doesn't know what hospital he's headed to next). My other uncle(s) and dad might get some of his stuff but I think they're already outfitted to the level they want, admittedly I'm not, but I'm out of space. I can stack chainsaws and circular saws to the ceiling but tablesaws don't stack too well, especially if you need to use them.


----------



## jmartel

Good idea on chainsaw storage, Yeti. I've been sticking mine on top of a cabinet for now.


----------



## HokieKen

> In our area (DFW), it seems that Craigslist is still the best place for more expensive tools (over about $200-300) but FB is gaining steam for that too. FB is actually a little easier too IMO, though sometimes the the FB searches really piss me off. I get tons of other crap not related to my search at all. I searched for a Stanley 45 combo and there must have been a couple of dozen ads for plus++ size lingerie. Can t unsee that.
> 
> - Lazyman


Everytime I browse FB marketplace, I change the radius for the search to 100 miles. But as soon as I click through to an item then go back to the results, it resets the radius back to the default and takes me all the way to the top of the page. I really don't think there is anything about FB that I don't hate. I still don't have an account and I wear that fact like a badge of honor ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

On the topic of disc sanders, I recently made this 12" sander from a motor I purchased at a yard sale for $2. I just wanted something with a big table that would sand at 90° and have dust collection. No frills and whistles. Painted teal because that's what I had in the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, if it's too pricey for you, I'm sure it is for me Yeti. I've been waiting for my Delta lunchbox to die so I don't have a choice but to buy a new one. The Byrd head isn't a necessity but it sure would be nice.

Nice chainsaw lineup. Slick storage idea too.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice sander Brandon. I've been wanting to build a big disc with a VS motor for metal grinding. It's nowhere near the top of the list though. I'll make sure I pick up some teal paint when I do though ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sure. Make a respectable cash outlay for a good sander, then Brandon shows up with a beauty of a tool that showcases his talent while only setting him back $2.

Sigh.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got an 8" and a 12" disc that I've yet to use for anything, but DIYing a disc sander, but haven't quite gotten that far yet.

I have a neat little Darra James sander that I recently got motorized and set up with some dust collection, but it's an 8" disc, and a 9" drum sander, because I wanted to finally start using it, but the 8" disc is surprisingly small, so I may keep pursuing a 12" DIY.

I like your setup Brandon, is it direct drive or belt?


----------



## jmartel

I was just planning on making a 12" disc to attach to my lathe and use that.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, your sander is quite nice and if I had that one, I wouldn't have made my own. Plus the motor was $2 but I probably have another $25 in materials/parts (not to mention the time involved-though that's the fun part).

Mos, the sander is direct drive. It's only 1/2 HP, but I think it's fine for my needs.


----------



## BrandonW

> I was just planning on making a 12" disc to attach to my lathe and use that.
> 
> - jmartel


My Delta spindle sander kicked the bucket (the motor went smoking), so I removed the spindle and chucked it into the lathe. It works great, though I do miss the large cast iron base of the spindle sander.


----------



## jmartel

My thinking is I don't ever use the faceplate for my lathe, so I can make a couple of plywood discs and just leave that permanently attached. And then a table that slides on the lathe bed is easy enough to make real quick. Plus then I have a way of flattening segmented rings since I want to get into segmented turning.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a 12" disc for a 5/8" D shaft that I was planning on using on the lathe somehow, but the idea of metal particles and to a lesser extent acrylic on the lathe didn't excite me


----------



## jmartel

Laid down 5 yards of mulch this weekend. Now the garden finally looks put together. Been a lot of work pulling it back from the overgrown jungle it was at the beginning of the year. Going to expand it another probably 6-8ft and then put in a fence this fall and then it should be in it's final form.



















And final count is 84 heads of garlic after drying. Gonna save 10-12 to replant in the fall, but the rest is ready to use.


----------



## Pezking7p

> In our area (DFW), it seems that Craigslist is still the best place for more expensive tools (over about $200-300) but FB is gaining steam for that too. FB is actually a little easier too IMO, though sometimes the the FB searches really piss me off. I get tons of other crap not related to my search at all. I searched for a Stanley 45 combo and there must have been a couple of dozen ads for plus++ size lingerie. Can t unsee that.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Everytime I browse FB marketplace, I change the radius for the search to 100 miles. But as soon as I click through to an item then go back to the results, it resets the radius back to the default and takes me all the way to the top of the page. I really don t think there is anything about FB that I don t hate. I still don t have an account and I wear that fact like a badge of honor ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I've had an account since 2005, but I still hate FB.

Torched my tablesaw belt over the weekend. Had a piece bind up on me, didn't trip the breaker and I had a brain fart and couldn't figure out to turn the saw off. Ended up melting the belt.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Well, if it s too pricey for you, I m sure it is for me Yeti. I ve been waiting for my Delta lunchbox to die so I don t have a choice but to buy a new one. The Byrd head isn t a necessity but it sure would be nice.
> 
> Nice chainsaw lineup. Slick storage idea too.
> 
> - HokieKen


I will say that I flipped the blades in my 735 for the first time a few weeks back (after 5 years lol). It was dead simple. Not sure what a set of new blades costs, but it was easy enough that I thought "huh, not sure I would need a helical for this thing".

My jointer is a whole different story, though….


----------



## Pezking7p

> Laid down 5 yards of mulch this weekend. Now the garden finally looks put together. Been a lot of work pulling it back from the overgrown jungle it was at the beginning of the year. Going to expand it another probably 6-8ft and then put in a fence this fall and then it should be in it s final form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And final count is 84 heads of garlic after drying. Gonna save 10-12 to replant in the fall, but the rest is ready to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Looks awesome! 5 yds is a lot. I hope it wasn't too hot.

Re: Sanders. Does anyone have a horizontal belt sander? I find myself wanting one for several recent projects, but they are wicked expensive.


----------



## jmartel

> Looks awesome! 5 yds is a lot. I hope it wasn t too hot.
> 
> Re: Sanders. Does anyone have a horizontal belt sander? I find myself wanting one for several recent projects, but they are wicked expensive.
> 
> - Pezking7p


"Hot" isn't really a thing in western washington. The most it'll get is like 80-85 in the summers. Maybe one week of upper 80's, but that's it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I will say that I flipped the blades in my 735 for the first time a few weeks back (after 5 years lol). It was dead simple. Not sure what a set of new blades costs, but it was easy enough that I thought "huh, not sure I would need a helical for this thing".
> 
> My jointer is a whole different story, though….
> 
> - Pezking7p


Just flipped mine.

A test piece had a couple ridges from nicks in the blade. Took the first one out, and the other side of the blade was nice and clean / sharp, so over they went.


----------



## Pezking7p

> "Hot" isn t really a thing in western washington. The most it ll get is like 80-85 in the summers. Maybe one week of upper 80 s, but that s it.
> 
> - jmartel


For me, I would want it below 70 and preferably cloudy. Daddy's engine runs hot.



> Just flipped mine.
> 
> A test piece had a couple ridges from nicks in the blade. Took the first one out, and the other side of the blade was nice and clean / sharp, so over they went.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Pretty slick eh? I didn't realize that the blades were indexed (and quite solidly, too) so I was putting of changing them as long as possilbe, and they were DULLLL.

Only issue I had was figuring out how to turn the head to get to the next blade, I never figured out a good way to do that but I did just about cut my finger off in the process. Had a bit of an oh ******************** moment when the head broke loose and trapped my finger between the blade and the housing, while I was pushing on it with all my might (which is considerable, mind). Not bad enough to need stitches, but still terrifying.


----------



## jmartel

> Just flipped mine.
> 
> A test piece had a couple ridges from nicks in the blade. Took the first one out, and the other side of the blade was nice and clean / sharp, so over they went.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


One trick is that since the blades have some side to side play, set one knife all the way to one side, another knife to the other, and the third in the middle. When you get a nick, offset the knives to the other side. Get more use out of the blades before you have to flip.



> For me, I would want it below 70 and preferably cloudy. Daddy s engine runs hot.
> 
> - Pezking7p


It was probably 65 and as you can see, cloudy. So, good to go on that front. This week is all 70's and sun though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that trick, JBladeFlipper.

I have the manual; it suggested push sticks for roating the cutterhead. So I was warned. And listened! Yes, a cutoff scrap keeps the finger-in-planer "oh sh*t" moment from happening.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Love that trick, JBladeFlipper.
> 
> I have the manual; it suggested push sticks for roating the cutterhead. So I was warned. And listened! Yes, a cutoff scrap keeps the finger-in-planer "oh sh*t" moment from happening.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


After I like to cut my digits asunder, I grabbed a scrap and pushed so I guess I found the right way. I was not expecting the "break loose and index into finger" response. I was expecting a "slowly turning a motor via belt" response.

Shows what I know!


----------



## ToddJB

Old space is coming together for the catch all bay and metal shop bay(s).




























Moved the big lathe today too, all went swimmingly.


----------



## terryR

yikes! you guys are scaring me. Haven't used my planer in a couple of years, but I remember I bought fresh blades for it.

Minor woodworking in my shop…










I finally completed this knife; Petrified wood, Madrone Burl, and Mammoth Ivory. One of you guys gave me the Madrone, but I'm sorry that I cannot remember who it was.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks awesome Terry 

I don't see no big lathe Todd. You teasin sumbich.


----------



## rad457

> I will say that I flipped the blades in my 735 for the first time a few weeks back (after 5 years lol). It was dead simple. Not sure what a set of new blades costs, but it was easy enough that I thought "huh, not sure I would need a helical for this thing".
> 
> My jointer is a whole different story, though….
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Just flipped mine.
> 
> A test piece had a couple ridges from nicks in the blade. Took the first one out, and the other side of the blade was nice and clean / sharp, so over they went.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Take a look at my projects, made a jig to hone planner blades that would work to take out small nixs?


----------



## theoldfart

Icing my thumb, full bore swing with a framing hammer, did not hold back. Dropped an "F" bomb, whole shop heard it.

Beware of one eyed carpenters..


----------



## Mosquito

Ooh Kev, I think I can feel that all the way from here… Hope it mends up quick


----------



## Lazyman

I think I *heard *it all the way from here.


----------



## DLK

On the night of April 18, 1775, hundreds of British troops set off from Boston toward Concord, Massachusetts, in order to seize weapons and ammunition stockpiled there by American colonists. Early the next morning, the British reached Lexington, where approximately 70 minutemen had gathered on the village green. Someone suddenly fired a shot-it's uncertain which side-and a melee ensued. This shot has become known as *the shot heard around the world*. It was the beginning of the american revolution.

On July 13, 2020 nearly 245.25 years later with a mighty blow of a hammer another historical event has occurred known as * the "F" bomb heard around the shop*


----------



## rad457

Do believe someone is going to be shedding a nail ouch


----------



## theoldfart

And yet I'll be back at it tomorrow. And I don't even get paid!


----------



## HokieKen

> On the night of April 18, 1775, hundreds of British troops set off from Boston toward Concord, Massachusetts, in order to seize weapons and ammunition stockpiled there by American colonists. Early the next morning, the British reached Lexington, where approximately 70 minutemen had gathered on the village green. Someone suddenly fired a shot-it's uncertain which side-and a melee ensued. This shot has become known as *the shot heard around the world*. It was the beginning of the american revolution.
> 
> On July 13, 2020 nearly 245.25 years later with a mighty blow of a hammer another historical event has occurred known as * the "F" bomb heard around the shop*
> 
> - Combo Prof


LOL!


----------



## Lazyman

Just be careful not to spill your beer.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Old space is coming together for the catch all bay and metal shop bay(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved the big lathe today too, all went swimmingly.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, place looks great, kinda a Roy Underhill look going on there, you just need a wood stove and hide all the power tools for pictures, treadle power everything!

Pez, my DW734 has indexed blades too, they can shift from side to side very, very slightly. I've found that if I have a nick I can slide one blade far the left, another far to the right and leave the third alone and it planes smooth again. The blades are getting dull, in spite of the fact they leave a good surface finish, the motor is having to work too hard to just take a little off narrow material. With new blades it can plow 1/16" off a 12" wide board and leave a great finish, if I tried that with the current blades, it might melt the motor. The two big advantages to the shelix head are 1) Blades last dang near forever provided you don't hit rocks or metal. 2) Wicked grain is manageable without tearout. As an added benefit they're quieter and consume a little less power so the planer isn't working as hard. They are pricey at ~$400 so nearly doubles the price of a planer.

Kev, I bet you can still feel your pulse pretty good through that purple thumb. I've only done that once and I can still feel it!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Dropped an "F" bomb, whole shop heard it.
> 
> ...
> 
> - theoldfart


I've been in a lot of rail shops Kev. I can pretty much guarantee that an F-bomb didn't even register on anyone's radar ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Kenny, we are a museum. Good thing we were closed to visitors. And yea, the language can get colorful.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I lined my end vise with cork yesterday.



















After thinking about how to apply pressure, the obvious hit me ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I have that same end vise hardware Kent and I lined mine with cork too. I've had to re-line it 3 times in the past 4 years or so because it gets tore up so easily. Mine holds metal a lot too though so YMMV


----------



## DLK

I once lined my with cork. But it too quickly got torn up. So I removed it. I won't use cork again! I may use leather. But for now for extra grip if I need it I may just do the Paul Sellers shelf liner trick. Except I'll just keep shelf liner handy and drop it in when needed.


----------



## BillWhite

I lined mine with leather about 5 years ago. Only lined the front surface of the jaws. Working like a champ.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 cork rips easy in vise jaws.

Switch to 12-16oz belt leather. No comparison.
Glue the smooth side down. Sand surface with 60 grit when it gets smooth or dirty from car parts.

Been 6 years on current vises with same leather pads. My face vise is about 50% original thickness after recent sanding away of metal fragements from welding project. May have to replace it in another 5 years. lol

Go to nearest Tandy Leather and dig around the scrap bin for heaviest leather you can find, belt leather is over 1/8" thick and easy to find in the pile of dyed fancy dress making materials. Can occasionally get a 1/4 to 1/2 hide from fleabay too. Will end up with a lifetime supply of leather for vises. Cut some washers out of the extra, and use them to cushion the ends your firmer chisel handles. 

YMMV


----------



## DLK

Or search ebay or esty for tooling leather, 8-9 oz or more i.e. 1/8 inch (3.2mm) thick or more. Lots of sellers.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm pretty certain that this will wear pretty quickly, but it's only a temporary fix to see how I like it. I bought the 6" wide cork, so I may wind up using the rest for some drawer liners. Any other ideas for it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Find a recliner or other leather piece of furniture set out for junk. One cushion and you have a lifetime supply of shop leather for vises, or, whatever.


----------



## shampeon

I lined my vises with cork, and while I can see that it's not as durable as leather-the cork is pretty beat up after 8 or so years-it's not that bad. The roll of cork $uper ¢heap and easy to apply with spray adhesive.

My advice would be to use it until you can't, then replace with either more cork or leather if you're sick of it.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks for the idea Smitty. I like free.

Shampeon - I bought a small roll of cheap, peel & stick cork, so it was even easier. Spray adhesive works well but I have a hard time not coating everything with it.


----------



## theoldfart

The peel and stick cork delaminates under pressure for me. Switched to leather and it's way more durable.

BigBlock, yes I can feel my pulse in the thumb quite readily still. Gonna be a while before it's back to usable. Tapped it once today with the hammer. A very illuminating experience!


----------



## Mosquito

I've had leather on the chop of my leg vise pretty much since I built it. Just the one, didn't put any on the bench side. Works fantastic. On my bench top moxon vise I just glued shelf liner on, and that works well too. I put leather pads on my holdfasts as well, and that also improves their grip quite noticeably


----------



## jmartel

I bought some scrap leather that's still sitting in a bag unused. When I can get around to rebuilding my bench I'll use that.



















Smoked some beef ribs and some cheez-its today. Good eating.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks for the reminder about the recliner leather. I passed 2 of them in an alley in my neighborhood and forgot to take my utility knife over the grab some leather. It is a little on the thin side but at least its real leather, on the cushions anyway.


----------



## DLK

Just goes to show you. Never walk down a dark alley without a knife.


----------



## BrandonW

You want full-grain leather (4 / 5 oz). I wouldn't trust furniture leather. I've had this in my vise for 8 1/2 years and don't have any plans on changing it anytime soon.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve had leather on the chop of my leg vise pretty much since I built it. Just the one, didn t put any on the bench side. Works fantastic. On my bench top moxon vise I just glued shelf liner on, and that works well too. I put leather pads on my holdfasts as well, and that also improves their grip quite noticeably
> 
> - Mosquito


Ditto Mos. I put cork (repeatedly) on my end vise because it's got big, long chops and I'm a cheap bastard. I put leather on the chop of my leg vise when I built it ~4 years ago and it's still good as new. And leather pads on my holdfasts made a HUGE improvement.


----------



## Pezking7p

I lined my vice with oak. Barely a mark on it after 6 years. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## theoldfart

+1 on the leather pads for holdfasts.


----------



## Mosquito

I also have leather pads on the bottom of my bench legs. When it was inside on a hardwood floor, to stop it from sliding around. Now that it's on concrete, I left them there to prevent moisture wicking. Not sure how well that part works, but figure it can't hurt lol

Pez, my whole bench is Oak, so I agree with you


----------



## jmartel

Got fed up enough with my pepper mill yesterday that I ordered a crushgrind kit to make myself one. Gotta figure out what wood I want to sacrifice for it.


----------



## 489tad

Great leather tips!

JSmokehouse please explain the cheez-its.


----------



## jmartel

> Great leather tips!
> 
> JSmokehouse please explain the cheez-its.
> 
> - 489tad


Toss in garlic butter, whatever spices you like, and throw on the smoker for 1-1.5 hours to crisp back up. Darker orange ones were tossed in franks red hot, garlic butter, salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder. Lighter ones were same spices, but no franks.


----------



## ToddJB

More got moved.


----------



## Pezking7p

What's this Carolina blue thing on the right? Is that half of a mill?


----------



## HokieKen

Horizontal mill with an arbor installed Pez. Nice Toddles!


----------



## ToddJB

Deceptively blue, Pez. It's just standard machine grey. And yeah, Kenny is right (world may end), it is a baby horizontal manual mill.


----------



## HokieKen

> Deceptively blue, Pez. It s just standard machine grey. And yeah, Kenny is right (as usual), it is a baby horizontal manual mill.
> 
> - ToddJB


Fixed your typo


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Todd, did you haul all of that from CO or are there some recent acquisitions in there. If you brought it all with you I would think you'd of been shopping for a class 8 truck vs. a half ton.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Can some one provide me the address and phone number of the next meeting of:
*Table Saw Anonymous*?

This PM66 followed me home this afternoon:









I don't need another table saw! Already have a Unisaw work station, and Unisaw rebuild project! #IAMAKLUTZ

Short story made long just for you:

Last Saturday saw several FB marketplace postings with various cabinet saws posted by same person about 10 minute drive from house. Was able to ignore the urge to check them out, as I don't have FB account.

Monday decided to ask SWMBO, the family FB expert about marketplace. Sent her a link for the two tools I found searching for images of belt sanders, including this PM66. (Don't ask why?) She contacted the wife of gentleman selling the TS, and got a number for me. Turns out this individual is getting ready to move, and needed to unload a pile of project tools he collected in back yard. Included was two Unisaw and lonely PM 66. Since I don't need another Unisaw at my house, had to have the PM66, right? 
Afraid I might have a TS addiction.

It's 3HP 3P motor from a closed down furniture shop. And like every used tool with 3PH motor you can't test, was working when removed from service, cough, cough. The serial number plate is missing. :-( Appears to be late 60's to early 70's model by color, and archaic motor start switch. Missing some parts, but has mounting hardware for blade guard? Has a Unifence with 54in capacity, which I like better than more common T-Square style. Motor spins, arbor spins, no strange noises. The paint has some mild oxidation, but is mostly intact; might just need some polish and wax? Only time will tell if I got a bargain for my couple of Benjamin's , or some expensive scrap metal.

Ii is probably a good thing the IRS wiped out my bank account this week, or I might have brought home the other 2 Unisaw. Yikes. Afraid I do have a TS addiction.

Just had a horrible thought: 
Sure hope I do not have to move again soon, or I will be having a clean out sale of my own. :-(

BTW - Brought home a $150 Lobo 6×89 edge belt sander yesterday. LOL
What is old phrase? When it rains, it pours?

So State of My Shop Space is: Jammed full of tools. :-0)

If only I had the space ToddJB is posting. sigh

Thanks for reading, Have a great day, and even better tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## BrandonW

That's a nice PM66! I keep debating whether to find a nice vintage PM66 or Unisaw, or whether to spend the extra money on a SS. Unfortunately I don't have the funds at the moment for either, so it's just an intellectual exercise at the moment.

Is that a Unifence on the PM66?


----------



## HokieKen

Todd, did you paint your vise to match the H mill? I don't like that. I don't like that at all. Undo that please.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I too am eyeballing something I don't have room or time for:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/745003716258460/

I'm guessing $200 would bring it home but that wouldn't change the need for room or time. If I ever get windows for my shed and can start moving forward with framing at least I'll have a glimmer of hope to having more room, until then, I've still got 10 gallons of crap in a 5 gallon bucket.

Cap't, there's no such thing as too many tablesaws!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Great score Captain! I'm a big fan of vintage PM saws that were US made.

Yeti, that's a good deal on that. Unfortunately, all of my lumber was previously used. As trees :-(


----------



## BrandonW

> I too am eyeballing something I don t have room or time for:
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/745003716258460/
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I've been eyeballing the same saw! I think it'd be a good project if most of the pieces are there.


----------



## jmartel

Finished up a housewarming gift yesterday for some friends who just moved into their new house. Unfortunately after oiling a lot of the grain is obscured so it loses some of the basket weave effect.


----------



## HokieKen

That's cool Jmart! Never seen one quite like that. I like the weave effect a lot.


----------



## jmartel

It's actually pretty simple to make. The Beech is 1.75"x2", and then each walnut strip is 1/8" to make a square blank. Then you just make sure it's actually square and both sides are equal and cut off blocks to turn over and glue up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a cool looking cutting board, at first I thought it would be nightmare to make something like that but upon further inspection, I do see where the straight lines are. It would still need to be meticulously aligned as and errors would be highly visible.


----------



## jmartel

Honestly, if everything is square, use some cauls and a little bit of patience when gluing and it's fine. I didn't really spend too much effort on aligning everything and it turned out fine. The non-straight lines help.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Deceptively blue, Pez. It s just standard machine grey. And yeah, Kenny is right (world may end), it is a baby horizontal manual mill.
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe it's the angle but it just looks deceptively…not right. Like the vise is too far to the left to interact with the spindle, which looks like it's more on the right. Anyway, I had to google a H mill, So I guess the lower spindle is the actual spindle, and you mount a cutter on it. The upper shaft is just a support for the bearing? Can you do surfacing with that, too, like a grinder would do?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, I wonder if the old trick where you dye the wood first with something dark, then sand back, would work in this case, or if the end grain would all absorb too much dye and make it impossible to sand back to a point where you had contrast.

I like the board a lot. How do you sand the tops when you're done? I've never attempted an end grain cutting board because I don't want to deal with sanding, and I'm terrified of putting one through a planer. And my glue up skills are awful.


----------



## jmartel

I put it through the planer. Then sand as normal. Just put a chamfer on the back edge, and take really light passes (1/4 turn at a time). I also set my planer to the slow feed rate speed (Dewalt 735). Works just fine for me. Never had an issue yet in probably at least a dozen and a half end grain boards.


----------



## ToddJB

Not much of a surfacer, Pez. Milling on the side face, cutting keyways, and gears are where those kind of mills thrive. And yeah, it's a big vise on a small.machine, but it's what it came with. If it's good enough for USN, it's good enough for me.

Didn't paint anything, Kenny.

That is a cool cutting board Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet Friday in here.

Some heft and hubris action. Had to get rid of the dust first though. Hasn't been used in a while.










To this. Ready for paint tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

Do the corner doors pivot?

Excellent fitting on those doors JMart.


----------



## jmartel

OF, those are drawers. Pull out at a 45 deg angle, essentially straight towards you in this photo. Just put a 90 deg corner front on them.


----------



## Pezking7p

> OF, those are drawers. Pull out at a 45 deg angle, essentially straight towards you in this photo. Just put a 90 deg corner front on them.
> 
> - jmartel


No point in making a custom kitchen if you don't add some weird quirk. Otherwise you could have just bought the cabinets at BORG and been done with it.

I love the color.


----------



## jmartel

My thinking is that I absolutely hate lazy susan corners, and the fancy solutions are all super pricey. Corner cabinets are usually wasted space anyway. The opposite corner of that is opening to the living room for extra storage there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those drawers look like a creative idea. I hate my lazy susan but it does hold a lot of lighter weight stuff.

Put down some 3/4" (.707" actually) OSB in the smaller attic today where the builder used only 7/16" over 24" OC trusses. It had broken but fortunately not to the point of falling down to the drywall. The big attic needs the same treatment but it's full of crap already including two furnaces and lot of duct work. To further add to my aggravation, there was exactly zero insulation under the piece that I changed out, I really hope that's not the case in the other attic. Injury on top of insult was the 1/4" shard of wood that has embedded itself under my left middle finger nail and I can't get it out. Feels fantastic!


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, had the same type of splinter only it went full length of nail. Had to wait about 2 days for it to fester a bit and then it shot out like a nail gun!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

A railroad update. Working on jig to cut a ten foot radius arc on the band saw. We're making the ribs that support a "coopered" roof.










The dark colored piece is an original.










A few steps prior to cutting the arc are to cut to length( I've already jointed and planed the stock), and cut the notches










I'll need to move the bandsaw to where the DC is currently and the pivot will be located mid way on the bench. I'll also set up an intermediate support to prevent sagging on the jig


----------



## 489tad

Kevin you have to video the cut in action. Has the RR museum ever thanked you for showing up that day?


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I did decide to video the cutting. As long as it works!

Actually they have expressed their appreciation for what we do. I'm kinda happy that they buy all the wood I need.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm surprised it wasn't done as a bent lamination. It would be easier and stronger even if not period correct.


----------



## theoldfart

BBY, we need twenty eight of them. I'd rather do it this way since some of them will sandwich an iron piece of the same shape. Cutting the notches consistently on a curved surface would be a chalange. this way i can gang four pieces together and do them with a dado blade.


----------



## CL810

That's some cool action Kevin. +1 on the video.


----------



## Lazyman

Kevin, So are the top and bottom cut at the same radius? I assume that you are going to cut the top arc first and then the bottom? Are you going to use some toggle clamps to hold it on? I would assume that regular clamps as shown would get in the way.

At the risk of throwing a spanner in the works, I will throw out another approach in case this becomes too unwieldy. I've seen a template follower used to cut repeatable shapes on a band saw. The nice thing about this approach is that the jig can be reused for other shapes or curves and it is much easier to store the jig and templates for future reuse. This particular image is from a Fine Woodworking article but you will find others if you google "bandsaw template follower" images.


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, we'll use screws to hold the stock. Two different radii, move the pivot point the thickness of the rib. The same radius would intersect eventually.
Cut the top first then the bottom.
Templates are the backup plan.


----------



## rad457

> Nathan, we'll use screws to hold the stock. Two different radii, move the pivot point the thickness of the rib. The same radius would intersect eventually.
> Cut the top first then the bottom.
> Templates are the backup plan.
> 
> - theoldfart


Silly question, why not just use the original as the template?


----------



## theoldfart

The originals are one hundred twenty years old, dry rotted and have had enough screws and nails in them to split them lengthwise. The template was made from multiple parts.


----------



## Lazyman

Hey! Don't forget to get out of the shop sometime this week right after it gets dark and look at the comet that's passing. It is technically visible with the naked eye but it will definitely look better through a pair of binoculars or small telescope with low magnification. This evening it's between the big dipper and the horizon (to the NW). I was able to see it through binoculars in my light polluted city. Pretty cool.


----------



## BrandonW

So I posted here a couple of weeks ago when I purchased my first radial arm saw, a Dewalt MBF (the same saw owned by Ian and Smitty). I did a light restoration of the saw. I say light because I didn't replace the bearings or the capacitor, both of which seemed fine. So here's a short video of the rehab. Let me know what you think (I hate seeing and hearing myself on camera)


----------



## theoldfart

Nathan, we were just watching it. My wife used one of her aps to find it. Clouds are coming in so the brightness has dropped quite a bit.


----------



## Pezking7p

> My thinking is that I absolutely hate lazy susan corners, and the fancy solutions are all super pricey. Corner cabinets are usually wasted space anyway. The opposite corner of that is opening to the living room for extra storage there.
> 
> - jmartel


As someone who paid the high price for one of those fancy corner solutions, it was well worth it. Best part of my kitchen as it turned useless space into wonderful, easily accessible space. Also everyone who ever saw it said "ooohHHHhhhh".

But as you say, it was the most expensive individual component of my cabinets. I think more than even all the lumber, or at least on par with it.

OF, pretty slick jig. The best part of woodworking is finding good ways to do these kinds of operations, or other solutions, that require slick thinking and using the tools you have.

I haven't been in the shop for a single minute this past week. I got my replacement table saw belt, but I haven't gotten it on yet. My niece has been in town so I've been trying to entertain her, plus cooking a lot (which I normally only do on Sunday) and cleaning.

Actually I just realized this is not true. Saturday I made a tow-hitch for my lawn mower out of a scrap piece of red oak. So, two screws and a hole.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> So I posted here a couple of weeks ago when I purchased my first radial arm saw, a Dewalt MBF (the same saw owned by Ian and Smitty). I did a light restoration of the saw. I say light because I didn t replace the bearings or the capacitor, both of which seemed fine. So here s a short video of the rehab. Let me know what you think (I hate seeing and hearing myself on camera)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brandon


Beautiful work!


----------



## 489tad

Brandon that was a good video. Nice restore.


----------



## jmartel

Playing boy racer today in my leather onesie. Much better weather than last month at least.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I scored a tool chest last month. Since then I've been cleaning it up and making some very minor repairs.

So todayI broke out some tools to do some minor fitting and adjustments on the 2 top-most tills which dragged on each other and their right-hand sides which dragged on the runners. Some subtle shaving on the insides and bottoms of the runners cleared most of it up. There was evidence of rubbing on the bottom of the top-most till, so so minor shavings were removed from the top of the second-tier till and the bottom of the top one. I added a little wax and everything slides beautifully now.










FWIW, the drawer bottoms appear to be gang-sawn and skip-planed by hand.










Here's a pic of the chest.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice rescue on that chest. Unusual to find covered tills in the wild, definitely a keeper Kent.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang, look at all those tills. Look in great shape, too.


----------



## shampeon

> So I posted here a couple of weeks ago when I purchased my first radial arm saw, a Dewalt MBF (the same saw owned by Ian and Smitty). I did a light restoration of the saw. I say light because I didn t replace the bearings or the capacitor, both of which seemed fine. So here s a short video of the rehab. Let me know what you think (I hate seeing and hearing myself on camera)


That was great, Brandon. Smart use of the dial indicator to adjust the table.

I've heard, but not tested, that just blocking off the blade guard port with foil tape will redirect the dust back toward the rear, where it can get sucked up by either the enclosed fence + box or open box collector. Maybe Smitty has more direct experience here.


----------



## BrandonW

> I ve heard, but not tested, that just blocking off the blade guard port with foil tape will redirect the dust back toward the rear, where it can get sucked up by either the enclosed fence + box or open box collector. Maybe Smitty has more direct experience here.


Ian, yeah from what I've also been learning (as of this morning) is that the dust port on the guard is mainly only useful for rip cuts, so I may just cap it off. That said, since I already have the radiator hose, I may do a few tests.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Yes, I'm very happy and very lucky that this chest found me.

The previous owner's grandfather bought the chest used about a century ago when he came back from WW I. The chest stayed with him at his house about 2.5 miles from my place until his death when it went to the family. 20-30 years later and I bought it because 1) they were moving to a new place; and 2) they dropped the ball when they had a better deal on the table.

With a little sleuthing on FB I've determined that the chest was built between 1860 & 1870. I've been cleaning it up with some oil soap and then applying BLO and/or Mendota Plane Polish for the last month. Yeap, full speed ahead. ;-D










The skirts and bottom appear to be softwood, but the carcase and the tills are all walnut. The tills are hand-cut half-blind mitred dovetails and all the dividers in the tills are secured with sliding dovetails.



















Overall, it is in damned good condition. I've also been gluing some minor splits and doing some minor adjustments to the tills and their guides. I still have one till divider to cut and replace.


----------



## theoldfart

The softwood bottom is traditional so that when it rots it can be replaced readily. I'd mount two skids on the bottom to lift it off the floor.


----------



## CL810

Excellent video Brandon.

Kent, beautiful work. The original owner would be happy the chest found you.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Kevin,

It's been resting on a pair of 2×2 feet since I got it. I'm trying to develop a rough plan for a wheeled stand to make it easier to move and to raise it up somewhat. The chest weighs about 140lbs empty, so I have no desire to have to lift or move it once it starts getting filled. Given that I don't have a shop for it yet, I will be moving it again.

CL810- thanks


----------



## Mosquito

> I've heard, but not tested, that just blocking off the blade guard port with foil tape will redirect the dust back toward the rear, where it can get sucked up by either the enclosed fence + box or open box collector. Maybe Smitty has more direct experience here.
> 
> - shampeon


That's exactly what I did with mine


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks, Mos. Do you have photos of your RAS dust collection?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Ian, yeah from what I ve also been learning (as of this morning) is that the dust port on the guard is mainly only useful for rip cuts.
> 
> - Brandon


Yep. In my experience, that pipe only belches sawdust during rip cuts.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll see if I have any, if not I can take one. It's still "temporary" lol After 3 years


----------



## bigblockyeti

Brandon, great video! Is that Allison Krauss sans vocals for the peaceful intermission music? I don't like hearing or seeing myself on video either, but I don't have a youtube or any other video platform account so I have no temptation to do so. I have a Delta Milwaukee turret arm saw that Grandpa bought from a cabinet shop some time in the 90's and never got it set up. I didn't do much of a restore but I had plenty of cleanup to do and the bearings both needed replacement along with making a cabinet and top for it. The only suitable blade I had came with my Ridgid miter saw so I mounted it up and the thing absolutely screams. I'm sure it will be quieter when I mount a different low hook angle blade but I need to do research and find a nice quiet one first while resisting the urge to use another blade with far too much hook angle to cross cut safely with a RAS.


----------



## DLK

So whats happening with UPS? I have a package that has been stuck in Maumee, OH, United States for 3 days and another stuck in Hodgkins, IL, also for 3 days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> So whats happening with UPS? I have a package that has been stuck in Maumee, OH, United States for 3 days and another stuck in Hodgkins, IL, also for 3 days.
> - Combo Prof


Was shopping yesterday for machine parts and couple places I frequent in Midwest had warnings about delays with UPS shipments that I thought was strange until I saw your post?

The UPS site does not show any service issues for me in Arizona.

But online user reports the last two weeks seem higher than normal:
https://istheservicedown.com/problems/ups

Call them and let us know what you learn? lol

Good Luck.


----------



## theoldfart

Great, and I have a little Mos box arriving tomorrow. Don't jinx it. Thinking positive thoughts. Ommmm…..


----------



## DLK

> Call them and let us know what you learn? lol
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Well first I will see if there is movement tomorrow. They are now saying I'll get them tommorow by 9pm.


----------



## Mosquito

> Great, and I have a little Mos box arriving tomorrow. Don't jinx it. Thinking positive thoughts. Ommmm…..
> 
> - theoldfart


That's what I was thinking too lol "Crap, maybe I should have spent the extra $10 to send it USPS…"

Though I have a package that's been somewhere between "arriving at shipper facility in Utah" and "Label created but not yet in the system" for about a week and a half now…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Well first I will see if there is movement tomorrow. They are now saying I ll get them tommorow by 9pm.
> 
> - Combo Prof


There's movement every day, and it always arrives before 9pm.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, it's here in NorCal up the road from Shampeon. I should see it tomorrow provided the Feds don't send in the troops!


----------



## Mosquito

This is my 3 year strong temporary diary collection for my RAS

Open face, covered box with the DC port on it



















Interior baffles angling towards the dust port to help distribute the airflow a little better to the far side of the box


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I add safety signage.


----------



## DLK

USPS seems to be just marvelous everything shipped arrives just when they say.
UPS on the other hand is very doggy.
Amazon seems to be reliable, but I am not sure about some of their business practice.


----------



## theoldfart

From our house


----------



## DLK

So both my UPS packages that I reported earlier that were stuck for 3 days one in Maumee, OH, and the other 
in Hodgkins, IL have now by some miracle have arrived together in Wyoming, Mi which is not far from us and are out for delivery today. I expect that this will happen. Yea! Shipped from different companies but related to the same project. Did UPS know? Was this some optimization of transportation efficiency? Why did I ever teach courses in optimization including the simplex algorithm? Has it now come back to haunt me


----------



## DLK

Thanks for the comet photos!


----------



## Lazyman

They Record 405 I bought off eBay from England has been at a location a little over 10 miles from my house since Friday. The international part of the shipment is being managed by Pitney Bowes. They got it cleared through customs within 3 days of shipping then it spent 6 days touring the Midwest and now they can't seem to get it the last 10 miles. USPS has been tracking it the whole way, though it seems to be stuck in some state of limbo since the 18th. USPS tracking:

July 18, 2020, 1:52 pm
Departed Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item
GRAPEVINE, TX 76051 
Shipping Partner: PITNEY BOWES
Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 1:52 pm on July 18, 2020 in GRAPEVINE, TX 76051. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.

I guess they are just trying to live up to their August 9th expected delivery date. Don't they know that I want to play with it?

Cool shot of the the comet, Kevin. Don, get some binoculars and go see it for yourself. It is visible as soon as the sky is dark off to the NW. I was able to see it in the city with binoculars even though you can barely see stars at night where I live. If your sky is dark enough you can see it without the binoculars. And while you are at it look at Jupiter off to the east through your binoculars too. You can see 3 or 4 Jovian moons even through your binoculars. The moons will be in different locations each night. I think I read that Saturn is also visible which should look pretty cool through binoculars too. Just point the binoculars at the brightest "stars" in the sky. Those are usually the planets.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I scored a tool chest last month. Since then I ve been cleaning it up and making some very minor repairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kent


The right-hand side of the top-most till has a prior repair that has failed. I spent some time this morning with some scrapers to remove some of the excess dried glue residue. I used the scrapers because I could not get the plane to take off a fine enough shaving.


















After removing 90% of the residue, the split piece was gently pried apart and some epoxy was pressed into all the cracks with an expendable spatula made from a popsicle stick.










Finally, the split piece was pressed into its (final?) position and the piece was clamped with waxed paper and some cauls. It was then left for the inspector.










Some more scraping action will be required.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like you've got 100% Acceptance Testing on this job as well. Good luck!


----------



## HokieKen

Great work on that chest Kent!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know, right? He's knocking it out of the park. And I'm partial to tool chest rehab projects…


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the dust collection photos Mos and Smitty. The ideas are swirling around in my head.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement.

It only took about 30 minutes to do this repair this morning, but it is a good example of how much AND how little that I can do after my accident. This task required a fair bit of spatial reasoning, especially when bending, tilting and twisting to get better visibility of the fine cracks and/or old glue. It also required a fine touch on the scraper which could have made the damage worse if not done correctly. That I could do all of that was wonderful. The downside is that I'm now pretty much toast for the rest of the day.

This sort of project is really good for my state of mind. It's something that I can do because it is a lot of little steps that can each be done in a short period of time and then left indefinitely until I'm up for some more.

When I'm not doing this, I spend a lot of time surfing. My browser history right now could get me flagged as Smitty's stalker; yeah, I read most of your blogs in the last few weeks. :-O


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> When I'm not doing this, I spend a lot of time surfing… I read most of your blogs in the last few weeks. :-O
> 
> - Kent


I'll apologize then, for all the Photo(chum)Bucket photo errors that still may be out there. I've done quite a bit of fixing but there's more to be done, as I recall.

Keep up the good work Kent. And best wishes as you work through any/all limitations. It's what we do, right?


----------



## theoldfart

Don, you brought back some memories with the simplex method and linear optimization.

That chest is remarkable as is the restoration. A perfect thing for Smittys soft spot. Well done Kent.

55 today according to UPS.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sometimes I think about the logistics and routing involved in getting packages delivered. It's a miracle any of them show up at all, seriously. Getting a package delivered is a modern invention that we take for granted.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Keep up the good work Kent. And best wishes as you work through any/all limitations. It s what we do, right?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Like you, I do this because I enjoy it. That's enough for me.

I like curlies and an excuse to use my rough 605









and my T16 4C.









Just trimmed and sized a replacement divider for one of the tills. I should have waited but it's still acceptable enough to use.


----------



## Pezking7p

Compound miters. How do you cut them for furniture, where it has to be right, and be an exact length?

When I mocked up my chair, I cut some angle blocks so that I could prop my stock up on the blocks, then used miter gauge to set the other angle. It worked, but it feels clumsy and I've been trying to come up with a better solution. I have a miter saw, but, it's a kobalt slider POS and I barely trust it to cut framing lumber to length.


----------



## HokieKen

Depends Pez. Of course tilting the blade and using a miter gauge will get a lot done. If it goes beyond that though, I'd probably look at building a jig for it. Or maybe cut it a little fat with the CMS and make a temporary shooting board and trim to size with a plane?


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh duh, my table saw blade tilts (I almost forgot). The reason I ruled this out is because the angles are not indexed, so no guarantee of repeatability. I also hate to move the tilt on my table saw because a) it seems to not remain square when tilted and b) the 0 stop also doesn't seem to repeat well. I get it set dead-nuts 0 degrees with the 0 stop, and then rarely, rarely move it.

I could set the table saw tilt, and then commit to cutting every joint that uses that angle, as long as I don't have to cut any complementary angles. I'm not sure if I can do that in a single setup or not, as I haven't thought through the manufacturing process that thoroughly yet.

Side thought, perhaps I can design it so there are no compound miters. But that would require me to re-lay out all my legs. I would probably do that if I was going to make these multiple times.

Chairs have too many angles. This is why no one makes them.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I'm right there with you when it comes to tilting the blade on the TS. I hate replacing the insert and moving the blade out of 90 degrees-rarely do I do it-but sometimes there is no easy work around.


----------



## shampeon

Make a temporary table saw sled out of scrap plywood, and use drywall screws to attach stop blocks for the cuts. Don't need runners for the miter slot, just set the fence so you trim a new edge on one side of the plywood. Leave the fence locked. Mark out a piece, and align the stop blocks to the marks then screw them down. Make all the cuts. Then unscrew the stop blocks and align the for the second angled cut, rescrewing the stop blocks.

If you've got a hold-down clamp you can screw down on a stop block, even better.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley No. 358..add a ramp…then clamp things in place…

(remember, it used to be used to cut Crown Moldings..)


----------



## HokieKen

I tilt my TS blade all the time. Get a digital angle box to set the tilt angle and it goes quick and easy. I use a machinists square to set it back to zero. I don't rely on the zero-stop at all. Too easy to turn the wheel a little harder than last time or to get some sawdust packed in there. Ditto on my mill head. I see people all the time using complex machining setups and wonder why the F didn't they just tilt/nod the head? I think they're just worried about tramming it back true. Do it a few times and it's quick and simple.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Back when I could, I used to cut complementary angles on the TS by moving the work to the other side of the blade. You just need to ensure that the offcut doesn't pinch the blade. FWIW, I was doing anything close to fine woodworking.


----------



## BrandonW

> I tilt my TS blade all the time. Get a digital angle box to set the tilt angle and it goes quick and easy. I use a machinists square to set it back to zero.
> - HokieKen


Yeah, but what happens when the nice specialty battery on your digital angle gauge dies like mine did? That means a whole new trip to the store. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Mine uses a AAA Brandon


----------



## Pezking7p

I had (have?) a digital angle guide. It only goes to 0.5 degrees and doesn't seem repeatable, so I gave up on it long ago.

Shamp, I considered making bolt-ons for my incra miter gauge, which is similar to what you're suggesting with the sled. I also considered a miter sled like you suggested, but I don't have any good plywood to use, and it sounds complicated.

I think I'm going to go with the bolt-on to my miter gauge. I need some of those t-nut thingers. Last time I did this I spent 2 hours making t-nuts out of wood, then used the auxiliary fence for 20 minutes.


----------



## CL810

First time working cocobolo and was surprised that this…










would become this with just 24 hours of oxidation.


----------



## HokieKen

My Wixey box goes to .1 degrees Pez.  iGaging has one that goes to .05 degrees if you like that extra digit. The stated accuracy on both is .2 degrees though. The original Wixey, which I'm guessing is what Brandon has, had a stated accuracy of .1 degrees. People hated the special battery and the lack of backlight though. I have to say, I've been thrilled with my Wixey box. I use it without hesitation on wood all the time and unless the angle is critical, I'll use it for machining setups too.

You have a 3D model or anything showing the specific angles your talking about? We may have better ideas on how to do it if we knew exactly what we're dealing with. Probably not me but Ian or Brandon or one of the smart fellas might.

Well maybe not Brandon. He believes the earth is round and Covid is real. Probably believes in climate change too.


----------



## HokieKen

> First time working cocobolo and was surprised that this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would become this with just 24 hours of oxidation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


That's a beauty Andy! Some woods are crazy like that. I love me some Cocobolo


----------



## BrandonW

> Well maybe not Brandon. He believes the earth is round and Covid is real. Probably believes in climate change too.
> 
> - HokieKen


Bahahaha! You can add the moon landing too, but really I'm not too invested in it.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for that, Kenny.

You did manage to inspire me to actually find my digital angle gauge. It's actually not a Wixey; it's an iGaging Angle Cube: https://www.amazon.com/iGaging-AngleCube-Digital-Level-Bevel/dp/B002LL0BIC

AND it takes a 9-volt. So I was wrong about the battery. I haven't used it in 7 or so years, so I probably didn't have a 9-volt at the time and just shoved it in a drawer. But now it works just fine and so I should do some beveled cuts on the table saw.


----------



## Pezking7p

> My Wixey box goes to .1 degrees Pez.  iGaging has one that goes to .05 degrees if you like that extra digit. The stated accuracy on both is .2 degrees though. The original Wixey, which I m guessing is what Brandon has, had a stated accuracy of .1 degrees. People hated the special battery and the lack of backlight though. I have to say, I ve been thrilled with my Wixey box. I use it without hesitation on wood all the time and unless the angle is critical, I ll use it for machining setups too.
> 
> You have a 3D model or anything showing the specific angles your talking about? We may have better ideas on how to do it if we knew exactly what we re dealing with. Probably not me but Ian or Brandon or one of the smart fellas might.
> 
> Well maybe not Brandon. He believes the earth is round and Covid is real. Probably believes in climate change too.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think I have an iGauging. I used it about twice, hated it. Maybe I needed to give it another shot. I can't remember if I threw it out or not.

I started drawing it, but when I started to make my prototype, I realized that it wasn't that hard to draw by hand, so I did that, and never finished the 3D model. It's nothing terribly complicated compared to normal chairs…the back is narrower than the front, and the legs are angled relative to the floor, hence the compound.


----------



## Lazyman

I love my Wixey angle box. It doesn't have a backlit display but I keep the lights on when I'm setting up my table saw. ;-). I even use it to set odd angles on my miter gauge from time to time.


----------



## BrandonW

Great idea, Nathan. It now seems so obvious, but I had never thought of that technique.


----------



## Lazyman

I wish I could take credit for the idea. I think that I probably saw it in the tips section of a Woodsmith magazine. Like you said, it was sort of a "well duh" moment when I saw it.


----------



## bandit571

Need to uncover my tablesaw….have some work for it to do…









I also need to switch out a motor…as this one died…









I need to put the OEM motor back on…









I need a floor jack to lift and lower the motors….Then I can just swap them out….floor jack is upstairs…
Put these to work, today..









And got a cramp in the left foot's toes for my troubles…


----------



## theoldfart

Well, UPS decided I didn't need that 55 today, tomorrow will do!


----------



## Mosquito

dang it lol I want my money back!


----------



## duckmilk

> Injury on top of insult was the 1/4" shard of wood that has embedded itself under my left middle finger nail and I can t get it out. Feels fantastic!
> 
> - bigblockyeti





> BBY, had the same type of splinter only it went full length of nail. Had to wait about 2 days for it to fester a bit and then it shot out like a nail gun!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I still remember that pain Yeti and Dan. Had a similar situation once, but I had access to a tiny needle and lidocaine (I'm a vet) and a full bottle of good bourbon. Next morning all was good )

I'm fascinated with what you guys are doing Kev. I can't, but wish I could be there to see the railroad car restoration in progress. I am an addict of Engel's Coach Shop on utube. He builds or rebuilds or refurbishes old wagons and coaches, maybe I've mentioned him before.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I've been remiss in posting progress pics. I'll correct that next week. The crew just finished a forty foot gondola car and is starting a snow plow next. The plow was totally destroyed by fire, only the iron parts remain so starting from scratch.

Mos, no problem as long as I get the plane!


----------



## MSquared

TOF- Dang! Haven't seen the Comet yet. My daughter did. She's house sitting a good bit North of here.


----------



## DLK

> Well, UPS decided I didn't need that 55 today, tomorrow will do!
> 
> - theoldfart


All my UPS packages arrived today. Ha Ha. Only 4 days later than what they promised… but they got here.


----------



## jmartel

New oven (and replacement face frame) installed. Gonna burn it in tomorrow and then obviously have to bake a test batch of cookies.










Super fancy. Everything but the clock hides away when not in use. Rack inside has ball bearing slides which is pretty nice. Even has a built in temperature probe. Had planned on getting a lower end model but this was actually on sale for less than the lower models.


----------



## chrisstef

A good probe is important.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cookie recipe?

I used to be bad at baking cookies, but I learned that there is definitely a skill to cookie baking, and once I made the same recipe a few times the quality of my cookies went way up.

8 tbsp butter (unsalted)
1/2 c w. sugar
1/2 c b. sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1 egg
1 1/2 c flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt (yes a whole teaspoon, I like to heap it over)
6 oz dark chocolate chips

Chill in fridge, bake at 350 F for like 12-16 minutes. I make a 50-55 gram ball and bake for 15-16 minutes.

Best cookies I've ever had. Bonus Tip: make a batch, then only cook the amount of cookies you're going to eat at that time. This way you're always only 20 minutes away from hot cookies.


----------



## jmartel

Even better if you brown the butter first, pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Even better if you brown the butter first, pez.
> 
> - jmartel


!!!!!!

Relinquish unto me your cookie secrets!


----------



## KentInOttawa

More repairs upcoming. AT least I caught them while I'm in the repair mode.


----------



## Pezking7p

> More repairs upcoming. AT least I caught them while I m in the repair mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kent


Glue, spline/bowtie, or both?


----------



## jmartel

> !!!!!!
> 
> Relinquish unto me your cookie secrets!
> 
> - Pezking7p


https://sweets.seriouseats.com/2013/12/the-food-lab-the-best-chocolate-chip-cookies.html

More than you could ever want to know.

That site in general is pretty great. I haven't found anything on there that wasn't a hit.


----------



## Pezking7p

> !!!!!!
> 
> Relinquish unto me your cookie secrets!
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> https://sweets.seriouseats.com/2013/12/the-food-lab-the-best-chocolate-chip-cookies.html
> 
> More than you could ever want to know.
> 
> That site in general is pretty great. I haven t found anything on there that wasn t a hit.
> 
> - jmartel


Have you ever looked at…umm…chefsteps? I think they are in your city. They used to make a lot of neat youtube content but I think they tapered off because no one was buying their service (cooking instruction) or maybe because it was expensive. They still have some very cool, very technical content. Mrs Pez bought me their sous vide stick (Joule).

Anyway, they have a similar cookie guide that you can pay for…but obviously I'm cheap so I'm not going to pay them for that at this juncture in life.

Cheers, I'm going to read this cookie document later. Thanks m8.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> More repairs upcoming. AT least I caught them while I m in the repair mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kent
> 
> Glue, spline/bowtie, or both?
> 
> - Pezking7p


More epoxy. Here's the right-hand side repair that I just finished yesterday, before I knew about this end.
Before:









After:


----------



## jmartel

> Have you ever looked at…umm…chefsteps? I think they are in your city. They used to make a lot of neat youtube content but I think they tapered off because no one was buying their service (cooking instruction) or maybe because it was expensive. They still have some very cool, very technical content. Mrs Pez bought me their sous vide stick (Joule).
> 
> Anyway, they have a similar cookie guide that you can pay for…but obviously I m cheap so I m not going to pay them for that at this juncture in life.
> 
> Cheers, I m going to read this cookie document later. Thanks m8.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I've driven by their place in Seattle. Never taken a cooking class or anything though. There's too much free stuff available right now for me to justifying paying for online content. I did buy the book from the Serious Eats guys (Food Lab Bible) which is also fantastic. I haven't used it in a while, but it breaks everything down into a how-to and why rather than just recipes. Totally worth buying. Otherwise I don't even buy cookbooks at all.

One youtube guy that I've gotten into lately is Sam the Cooking Guy. Funny guy and makes good stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/c/samthecookingguy


----------



## Pezking7p

Awesome. Yah in this day and age there is too much available for free. I would not want to be in the business of selling informational products. I think the main guy for chefsteps is funny. If I lived there I think I would look at a class just for fun, though.

I fell in love with Alton Brown, who was like, the godfather of science based cooking information. Of course content today blows him away with the details, but that was 20 years ago.

Have you ever looked at Alex on youtube? He goes into deep into individual dishes as well. Does neat stuff like modify his oven so it will run 750 degrees so he can cook pizza. https://www.youtube.com/user/FrenchGuyCooking


----------



## jmartel

I've watched a few of his videos, but didn't really watch a ton. Chef Jon at FoodWishes is good too.

And yes, Alton Brown is still the king. My biggest thing that I want to work on is Mexican food. It's pretty lacking here in the northwest compared to when I lived in San Diego. I'm pretty happy with my BBQ so now I gotta move on to something else. And with the new oven I want to do some more baking.

But most of that has to wait until I'm done losing weight. Since quarantine started I'm down 35 lbs, and I've got about that much more to go to get back to my college weight. So my cooking has mostly not been super tasty stuff lately.


----------



## Pezking7p

Chef John. Drives my wife nuts with his voice inflections, but I marvel at his puns and turns of phrase (Mashed potatoes should have a pornographic amount of butter). Classic.

I've never done any cooking from other cultures, really. Mexican, indian, any kind of chinese/SE Asian. Would be cool to learn, but I mostly meal prep, which means I can't be bothered with cooking real meals. If you don't already, meal prep is the KING of weight loss (and time efficiency). If you want tips, I'm a master, though I'm sure if you're already prepping you probably are a master, too.


----------



## jmartel

I'm just lazy. I eat mostly the same thing every day. For the most part dinners have just been thin cut chicken breasts cooked in a skillet with spices and whatever sauce I feel like that day, and frozen veggies. It's easy.

Or meal prep just consists of cooking a whole chicken or a brisket, roast, etc. and picking at leftovers later.


----------



## shampeon

Kenji at Serious Eats is great. He, like Alton Brown, goes into the science behind the different techniques. His quick gazpacho recipe is a great example of how he breaks things down to their essentials.


----------



## bigblockyeti

As an engineer, I always like the scientific aspect that Alton would dig into, despite realizing most around me either didn't get it or didn't care. He has at least a BMW motorcycle he used to tour around on as well, that make him that much better.


----------



## MSquared

Try Mark Bittman's 'No Knead Bread'. A recipe from Jim Lahey of Sullivan St. Bakery. I game changer!


----------



## theoldfart

Well UPS delivered a 55 today. All hail Mos, provider of wonderful toys, er, tools.


----------



## jmartel

> Try Mark Bittman s No Knead Bread . A recipe from Jim Lahey of Sullivan St. Bakery. I game changer!
> 
> - MSquared


Yeah I make that in the fall/winter time. If you add olive oil to the dough, it works well as a pan pizza dough as well.


----------



## MSquared

Aaaah!!


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart and Pez, I grew up in southern NM and cook a lot of mexican food (not tex mex) that I learned to make from down there, not far from El Paso. Their food is different from other parts of the country. The tricky part for you would be getting the chile they use, whether it be fresh or powdered. When I go there, I always come back with local chiles and red chile powder.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, Hatch?


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..
Diced up 4 strips of BACON
Diced up one green bell pepper, saved 1/2 for breakfast
Diced up one red bell pepper, saved 1/2 for breakfast
1/2 of 1 white onion, diced
small jar of mushrooms, sliced
1 can of Ro-Tel 
3 cups of rice
ground pepper, oregano, salt, a dash of soy, and a dash of oil
Shredded cheese to cover

Fry up in a skillet until happy, happy ( enough, barely, water for the rice) simmer until all the shredded cheese has melted….Supper is served…


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart and Pez, I grew up in southern NM and cook a lot of mexican food (not tex mex) that I learned to make from down there, not far from El Paso. Their food is different from other parts of the country. The tricky part for you would be getting the chile they use, whether it be fresh or powdered. When I go there, I always come back with local chiles and red chile powder.
> 
> - duckmilk


Hatch chilies? The fancy grocery store here where I live does a hatch chili event every year where they roast them in the parking lot to sell. I think it's coming up soon. I haven't bought any before though.

Unfortunately I never really learned to cook much when we lived in San Diego. Would have been useful now.

Mexican and Japanese are probably my favorite non American/Western European food styles. Need to learn them more.


----------



## jmartel

Made a half batch of those chocolate chip cookies I linked to earlier (other than skipping the sitting in the fridge for a day step). Pretty darn good. I made some snickerdoodles as well, but those are a bit of a bust. I'd say it's christened.










And since we are on food topics, I made halibut with mango salsa tonight for the first time. That salsa is the bomb.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, buy 'em and freeze 'em.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've heard a lot about hatch chilies. Maybe I'll take up a quest to cook real mexican food.

JMart, I didn't use the recipe from food lab, but I did copy a few of the techniques into my normal recipe. I didn't have it in me last night to brown butter, though.

-Whip egg and white sugar - add brown sugar later
-Chop about 1/3 of the chocolate chips

I didn't notice a difference in flavor/caramelization of sugars, but I think the texture and size/shape of the cookies was better than i would normally get when making un-refrigerated cookies. I'm kind of regretting not toasting the butter, but maybe next time.

Bread is another ex-hobby of mine. Before woodworking.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mr. Milk, are you primarily doing large animal/farm work?

Also, do you have a favorite mexican recipe?


----------



## jmartel

> Bread is another ex-hobby of mine. Before woodworking.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I've had a bunch of fails trying to get a sourdough starter to work. So I've given up. I'll do the no knead bread, but for anything else I buy it. At some point I'm going to work on making pretzel rolls and dinner rolls, but that will be the extent for a while.

Got a pound of wings that I'm gonna toss on the smoker today. So we'll see how those turn out.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Bread is another ex-hobby of mine. Before woodworking.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> I ve had a bunch of fails trying to get a sourdough starter to work. So I ve given up. I ll do the no knead bread, but for anything else I buy it. At some point I m going to work on making pretzel rolls and dinner rolls, but that will be the extent for a while.
> 
> Got a pound of wings that I m gonna toss on the smoker today. So we ll see how those turn out.
> 
> - jmartel


Was it the starter you had trouble with? Or trouble making bread with the starter?

The starter I found fairly easy. Making bread is completely different than with commercial yeast, like, 24 hour process for me to make a loaf, and had to be extremely consistent with my process to make a halfway decent loaf. I can help with both if you're interested in trying again. The bread was good.

I'm going to make Mrs Pez some bagels this week. If you want any formulas, let me know (mine require kneading, though).

Last time I tried wings I set my smoker on fire. It was ugly. Super bowl. Had to buy wings from a chinese restaurant.


----------



## rad457

jmartel, something new to watch out for when you are out diving?

*The Seattle NHL team name will be the Seattle Kraken*

The kraken (/ˈkrɑːkən/)[1] is a legendary cephalopod-like sea monster of gigantic size in Scandinavian folklore. According to the Norse sagas, the kraken dwells off the coasts of Norway and Greenland and terrorizes nearby sailors.

Guess you should be safe, actually a different Ocean


----------



## jmartel

I specifically go looking for giant octopus. Most of the time they are tucked away in their dens though.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm having a hard time with scale of that photo…is that like the size of a torso? It's hugenormous.


----------



## jmartel

The head alone is usually torso sized, plus the arms.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, may have to make a loaf of Beer Bread….when I'm allowed to have a beer, again…


----------



## OleGrump

I think I can HEAR Roy crying, all the way up here in Maryland! UFB Find! Great score on this one!


> Nice rescue on that chest. Unusual to find covered tills in the wild, definitely a keeper Kent.
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks.

It turns out that both of the hinged-top tills on the chest had some damage. I repaired the first bit yesterday. It went from this



















to this (the biggest split is on the right)










I'm trying to wrap my mind around how to spread the lower break on the other till to get some epoxy into it. Ideas greatly appreciated.



















The top split is easily spread, but the lower one is quite tight but not motionless. When I try to spread the lower split, it exerts too much stress on the top split which then spreads further.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, Hatch chile is the name of a company in the Mesilla Valley of NM. There is a town there named Hatch. The whole valley grows great chile but not all of it is sold under the Hatch name. Most of the chile I buy is from the Pecos Valley and those chiles are just as good. It all comes down to the soil and climate.

As far as recipes, I usually don't measure much, kinda season to taste. Tonight I'm making "grilled roadside whole chicken" which came from a chef named Rick Bayless, he used to have a show called "Mexico - One Plate at a Time" and has a website. Here is the link. I spatchcock the chicken to flatten it out for the grill.

Pez, I don't really practice anymore, but it was large animal farm calls. My favorite mexican dish is NM style stacked red chile beef enchiladas, with a fried egg on top.


----------



## MSquared

Aaaaa! Octopi!! I've had a baaaad experience with one of those buggers!


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, the name is not important I'm just looking for the flavor. Are the Pecos Valley peppers sold outside of your area?


----------



## Pezking7p

Kent, spread a thin epoxy over the crack, and use a shop vac on the other face to suck the epoxy down into the crack. You may need to cover the entire crack with epoxy, so that it makes an air seal, before using the vacuum. Lower viscosity is better, not sure what epoxy you have available. A CA might work, too, but less open time.


----------



## Pezking7p

> OK, Hatch chile is the name of a company in the Mesilla Valley of NM. There is a town there named Hatch. The whole valley grows great chile but not all of it is sold under the Hatch name. Most of the chile I buy is from the Pecos Valley and those chiles are just as good. It all comes down to the soil and climate.
> 
> As far as recipes, I usually don t measure much, kinda season to taste. Tonight I m making "grilled roadside whole chicken" which came from a chef named Rick Bayless, he used to have a show called "Mexico - One Plate at a Time" and has a website. Here is the link. I spatchcock the chicken to flatten it out for the grill.
> 
> Pez, I don t really practice anymore, but it was large animal farm calls. My favorite mexican dish is NM style stacked red chile beef enchiladas, with a fried egg on top.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's a yes to spatchcocked roadside chicken. Yes to beef enchiladas.

For some reason I thought you were still doing calls, but maybe only teaching? I got the impression you were taking interns on farm calls.

My Friday is wide open with no meetings. I don't know what to do?

What is a UFB Find? I can guess, but don't want to be wrong…


----------



## miketo

Closest I've come to Large Undersea Creatures is a lingcod up in the San Juans. Came around a rock and this tooth-filled maw was gaping at me. Dunno I could handle a Giant Pacific Octopus without freaking and going through all my air in about five seconds. Great photos, JCephalopod!


----------



## jmartel

If you haven't had the chance yet, get in the water at Edmonds underwater park. It's protected so you can't take any fish. Because of that, they stay there and get huge. I've seen 6ft long lingcod there. Heads at least as big as mine.


----------



## theoldfart

First complete roof rib for the railroad car,










and the jig



















I'll try to make a video this weekend.


----------



## duckmilk

> That s a yes to spatchcocked roadside chicken. Yes to beef enchiladas.
> 
> For some reason I thought you were still doing calls, but maybe only teaching? I got the impression you were taking interns on farm calls.
> 
> My Friday is wide open with no meetings. I don t know what to do?
> 
> What is a UFB Find? I can guess, but don t want to be wrong…
> 
> - Pezking7p


No I quit practicing several years ago, although I still do CE to retain my license. I work part-time at a distillery now )
UFB find is, I think, related to unbelievable.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, the name is not important I'm just looking for the flavor. Are the Pecos Valley peppers sold outside of your area?
> 
> - theoldfart


I did a quick search Kev and came up with these in no special order of preference:
1 2 3 4 5
These are all the real deal. The chile harvest won't start until August so you have time to review their offerings and call them if you have questions.

I would probably order the fresh chile and roast them yourself. As soon as you pull them off the roaster, seal them tight in a plastic bag which lets them steam and releases the skin. You can then re-bag them and freeze for future use. They keep very well.
Some of those sites also sell them roasted or roasted and peeled +- diced, but shipping to your area might be a problem with quality.
I usually buy 5lb bags of peeled and diced and when I get home, re-package into smaller parcels and freeze. Then I can break off what I need for a meal. But I also buy the whole ones sometimes depending on the use.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, thank you. I was buying the hatches by the case and grilling them then freezing in small meal size batches.


----------



## duckmilk

My pleasure Kev. One of those I linked sells them fresh in 25lb bunches. Take a weekend to roast them and you would be pretty well set for some time. 
I was convinced by a cousin one time to buy the mild. Not hot at all. Now I only buy the hot. My mother had a saying "It ain't good if it ain't hot". But, in every batch there are some with differing levels of heat.


----------



## theoldfart

Working on a food coma, chicken Marsala with roasted carrots and smashed potatoes. A nice white wine then upside down nectarine cake. Later cinnamon ice cream with bittersweet chocolate fudge sauce.

It is tough but I can do it.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## rad457

I have a south west exposure on one side of the house and grow different peppers every year for my Salsa, always one staple and when they turn black will bring a tear to your eyes , unique flavour and always on the hotter side.


----------



## duckmilk

Some of the links I researched also sell seeds Andre.


----------



## jmartel

Made a peppermill. Quilted maple. Definitely need some practice and a few different tools to do more but I made it work.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang that is sexy Jmart!


----------



## DanKrager

You've done a great job showcasing the quilted wood, Jturner. The clean lines are subservient to the wood grain which has exploded under your finish. Nicely done.

More tools? But of course!

DanK


----------



## jmartel

I need a drill bit extension, and I had forgotten that I stole my drill chuck from my lathe for my drill press. And it was stuck and wouldn't come out. So the center bore isn't great on it, or completely centered. But it works fine. Just need to order some stuff and start making more.

Plan is to sell some stuff this fall to people wanting Christmas gifts and buy myself a new lathe. Been stashing logs and things in preparation.


----------



## duckmilk

That is beautiful Jmart.


----------



## rad457

> Some of the links I researched also sell seeds Andre.
> 
> - duckmilk


I know, the Wife brought some seeds back from Lousiana for the Tabasco sauce peppers a few years ago, grew a batch from them but not to my taste Wonder how long the seeds last, think I still have some left?
The local greenhouses have more varieties than I require.


----------



## rad457

J(master)turner that sure looks purity, reminds me of Koa.

Anyone know what's going on in ERLANGER, KY, appears the Global shipping has come to a stop? Fee-Bay order stuck there for 2 weeks.


----------



## jmartel

I thought about gluing up some of my curly Koa to make one but decided against it. Gonna keep hoarding that for a bit. Was also going to do a walnut Burl but the one I have isn't really shaped correctly for it.

I started trying to turn an oak Burl for it but it's a bit soft and jumped off the lathe.


----------



## Redoak49

The quilted maple is beautiful and the finishing brought it out great.

I have some Koa and saving it for the right project.


----------



## rad457

I have a grinder assembly somewhere think the Koa I have is a tad to thin, I have a big chuck of Elm in the lathe that was mistake, my little 12"x 18" to light duty, or may have to bolt it down?


----------



## widdle

Beep Beep,What up Vato's Loco's ?


----------



## Pezking7p

NICE finish on that pepper mill. What's the finish schedule look like?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm wondering about the finish too. I've never finished figured Maple and not been disappointed. That looks phenomenal though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Widdle!


----------



## HokieKen

> Beep Beep,What up Vato s Loco s ?
> 
> - widdle


Hey, I just saw this! I put my hands on your racker almost daily!


----------



## rad457

> Beep Beep,What up Vato s Loco s ?
> 
> - widdle
> 
> Hey, I just saw this! I put my hands on your racker almost daily!
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Dang! Think I found a purpose for one of them sliding dead men I drilled way too many holes in! Which one to sacrifice, skinny Walnut or wide Maple


----------



## theoldfart

Hay, it's Widdles annual visit. Wuzzup Widdle?


----------



## jmartel

Sup Widdle?



> NICE finish on that pepper mill. What s the finish schedule look like?
> 
> - Pezking7p


It's OB Shine Juice. 1:1:1 BLO, Shellac, DNA. Apply it when it's on the lathe at slowest speed position. Keep putting coats on until it shines up nice.

Picked myself up an old sewing machine for free. Gotta restore this back to good working condition. Only thing it needs is a new power cord/foot control, some oiling, and needles and bobbins. Singer 401. I've been semi-looking for one of these old slantomatic machines.


----------



## bandit571

Jigsaw puzzle..









dados everywhere…









And this is just the back of the case….


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Bandit.


----------



## siemensgeek

Our 7 year old daughter visited some of our friends that had a garden. She enjoyed it so much that they gave her some 'free' cucumber seeds. I built the above ground bed and bought garden soil so we could plant them. Because the dog and the cat thought I built it for them I had to put a fence around it with a gate. After the plants started growing I had to provide trellises for them to climb on. If we get any cucumbers I figure they will cost about $10 each.


----------



## jmartel

Startup cost is high, but it goes down quite a bit in later years. That size bed is probably better for 2 plants vs 3, but should still work fine. Save the seeds out of the fruit you get and you don't have to pay anything next year other than maybe fertilizer.

My cucumbers are just starting to make fruit. I've got loads of tomatoes on the way as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey yo widdle!

That peppermill. Lawdy i wanna touch it.


----------



## siemensgeek

jmartel

It really doesn't matter what the cucumbers cost. It's all about letting the daughter experience raising something. We got a late start but I think we will still get some cucumbers. The plants are growing like crazy.


----------



## siemensgeek

jmartel

I just saw the pepper mill, that's amazing.


----------



## jmartel

> Hey yo widdle!
> 
> That peppermill. Lawdy i wanna touch it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Giving it a crank is quite satisfying, I must say.


----------



## jmartel

I've got one tomato plant that is just cranking out mater's. I don't think I've ever seen this many on one plant before.










The others are doing good as well. Started getting a couple sungolds ripening. here's some of my medium sized tomatoes.










And my giant sunflowers are still taking off. The big one is just now forming the head. About 7-8' tall, currently. Expecting they will go another 2-4 ft.


----------



## siemensgeek

Wow, that makes my one little raised bed look pretty small….


----------



## jmartel

I tend to go all out on things. I put 8 beds in like 2 years ago? Let it go wild into a jungle last year, and finally tamed it back down this year. Going to expand it a bit more this fall/winter, and then put a fence up and call it good.


----------



## duckmilk

Jgardener (Jmart) got tired of mowing so he filled up the yard with planter boxes Greg ;-)


----------



## siemensgeek

I'm with him but my solution was to quit mowing and hire it done. My cucumber patch picture was made on the day they were coming.


----------



## 489tad

We removed the carpet to restain the stairs to match the floor. I'm lowering the joists on the landing so I can put down hardwood. And we are changing the posts, rails and spindles. Yahoo.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan, that lumber looks too nice. I just ordered 64) 2×4x12' for my shed and the stuff look like absolute crap, this was after a discussion with the salesman at Builder's First Source about how I'd rather buy from them vs. the home stores. It was a mistake, multiple studs were short, multiple ones had bug damage, all had massive corners knocked with just bark, most were crooked, bowed, cracked or broken and a few sappy enough it didn't seem they had been kiln dried. Either the tolerance for what meet #2 SPF has gone way down or there's some inspectors getting some serious handouts under the table!


----------



## jmartel

I didn't have a great experience with our builders first source here 2 years ago when I got some studs and a couple of beams from them. Probably won't use them again.

I gotta order materials as well. Tearing out the last room in the house to re-do in a week and a half. Sick of looking at it. Wife wore me down and I'm gonna put in some heated flooring in there as well since it's an office and apparently now we spend a lot of time in there working.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm looking for some #1 SYP in DFW area for a work bench build I am planning. Of course none of the regular home centers carry anything above #2. I looked through some bins at a couple yesterday and nearly every single "#2 prime" board in the stacks had the pith running through them.


----------



## HokieKen

When Schwarz laminated a SYP benchtop, he recommended buying 2×12s and ripping 3-4" pieces off each side leaving the pith out.


----------



## jmartel

> I m looking for some #1 SYP in DFW area for a work bench build I am planning. Of course none of the regular home centers carry anything above #2. I looked through some bins at a couple yesterday and nearly every single "#2 prime" board in the stacks had the pith running through them.
> 
> - Lazyman


I think that's pretty standard these days. Buy extra wide lumber, rip out the pith as Kenny states. Extra wide stuff tends to be better wood anyways.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, I just finished reading his free The Anarchist Workbench book. He also recommends #1 grade which should give a tighter grain. These #2 prime boards had huge growth rings, in some cases close to 1" wide" so were mostly early wood and when cutting out the pith would waste almost 2 inches out of each 2×10. Unless the pith was perfectly centered, I might only get one 4-5" board out of each one. They were relatively knot free which I suppose is what makes them "prime". I may just have to dig through the stack and get one every week or two until I get enough of them to get started. Either that or find some cheap hardwood for the bench top at least that is not too crappy. Living in an area where there are almost no forested areas much less sawmills makes that tough too. I am still a ways from starting so I guess I've got time to look.


----------



## jmartel

Nathan,

One option to look into is to find old houses that are being remodeled. A lot of time you can get some real nice old growth lumber from the structure that's being torn out. I got some pretty awesome old growth fir 2×8's with crazy tight growth rings. Like, some of them I have to squint to be able to see the area between the rings <1mm.


----------



## 489tad

Yeti, the joists have been routed down to the new height. That's why they look so good. Hopefully I finish this weekend.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks JM, Unfortunately, I live in a suburb where most of the houses are less than 40 years old. If I had been thinking, I would have gone into Dallas last year after the big tornado and salvaged some old wood from the hundreds of trash piles from houses that are (were) closer to 60, 70 or more years old.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Some of the #2 SPF I got has ok growth rings, certainly nothing really right but the problem is most are from the outside of the tree and missing a lot of the corners. I still need sheathing, ceiling joists and rafters but I'm going to frame and erect the walls with lots of bracing and no sheathing to keep them light and from becoming a sail. Today I got three of the walls laid out, half the studs cut to length, headers, wills and jacks studs cut. I'm not as fast as I used to be but I might be over thinking the precision with which framing carpentry needs to be executed.


























Being an engineer I started wondering what my voltage drop was during startup, no load and loaded, it wasn't good but with a sharp blade and going slow, nothing was worse for the wear.


----------



## terryR

posting to get to the bottom.

My ugly bench; cut from 2×12's; and a big chunk of Walnut for end caps.


----------



## DLK

*Some questions*

First some background

I have built a couple of shop cabinets:










The left houses a small refrigerator I bought in 1973 and is now an essential shop tool for moments of dehydration.
The tub below it has nails, spikes and large bolts that I rarely use. The right cabinet holds 9 totes. The bottom row is old magazines and carving books. The remaining tubs contain tools to restore. The drawers interior are approx 3.5" deep, 22" deep and 16" wide. The plan was to be able to store long handled files, rasps, and chisels.










And to store this dangerous array of chichels that are above the shop air conditioner. Maybe I can free up some wall space too.










*My question is: How would you configure the drawers to get the most use of the space and still make them functional?*

My thought is to make two layers of divided trays, but I solicit your expert opinions and ideas.


----------



## miketo

Don, clearly you have too many tools for too little space. I'll be by in a few to help you remedy that problem. The rest is left as an exercise for the student. 

But seriously, it looks like you could add a shallow pivoting drawer-within-a-drawer. Slide out the drawer, the top layer has shorter chisels etc. Lift at the front edge and it pivots at the rear, revealing the lower half of the drawer and the longer chisels.


----------



## jmartel

Could also make a 1/2 width box that slides left-right on some rails in there.


----------



## jmartel

Got the doors installed yesterday. Slowly coming together.


----------



## DLK

> Don, clearly you have too many tools for too little space. I ll be by in a few to help you remedy that problem. The rest is left as an exercise for the student.
> 
> But seriously, it looks like you could add a shallow pivoting drawer-within-a-drawer. Slide out the drawer, the top layer has shorter chisels etc. Lift at the front edge and it pivots at the rear, revealing the lower half of the drawer and the longer chisels.
> 
> - Mike


If I understand you correctly that is an interesting idea I have not thought of.



> Could also make a 1/2 width box that slides left-right on some rails in there.
> 
> - jmartel


Actually I think two 2/3 width box's that slides left-right on some rails would work. I.e. slide both to the right or bot to the left or one left and one right would give access to the entire lower section.

Two tired to stand on me feet now. So off to sleep on it.


----------



## DanKrager

I use two layers of trays that fill the full extension host drawer. In my case, there are two layers of short stuff and two layers of longer stuff, but any arrangement that fills the space works. These are lift out trays. I will have a blank that can be used for concentrating project tools, an idea very handy for carving.










DanK


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, that's a boatload of potential sharping mayhem! Nice storage solution.

Todays decadent dairy delight was Gianduja Stracciatella Gelato over orange flavored fudge brownies. Urp….ah!


----------



## DLK

*Dan K* Nice. I'm debating dividers verses cradles to separate the tools.


----------



## 489tad

I left the future remodeler a note. I hope they enjoy it. 








The landing has landed. I'm tired and some of you guys have too many tools. JMart the kitchen is looking good. Good night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How much friggin' slower could USPS move??


----------



## terryR

DanK, what a lovely set up; nice chisels, too!


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, that is a nice set up!


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch Smitty, looks like it's making circles lol


----------



## Brit

Great job on the landing Dan!

Dan K - I covet your storage solution. Totally agree on the spare tray idea for project tools.


----------



## rad457

LOL! Now add a border/customs! Not a mention inceased $ costs. A #45 did show up


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, boatload of potential sharpening? HA! That whole case is packed with sharp thingiys and you could spend a work week with some overtime to touch every edge!

It's already turned out to be a handier storage system than I hoped. Now to dress up the remaining tills, build a couple more and then I'll be set for the move.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, I need to temporarily connect a sub panel to an old fuse box, until some other electrical work can be done. I'm sure this raises red flags, it should, but this is my only option. It will be addressed shortly.

But here's my question, does this main fuse work like a double breaker for 220? Meaning, if I match the fuse sizes that I'm pointing at to say, 30amp fuses, and then wire it up like a normal breaker, meaning one hot per fuse, should that work?


----------



## ToddJB

Also, awesome work, Dans


----------



## ToddJB

Also, awesome work, Dans


----------



## bigblockyeti

It'll work but being independent fuses, one could blow and the other leg still be hot, the glass fuses if a lower rating than the cartridge fuse would be preferable as they're cheaper when they do blow and all you have to do is look to see which is blown if not both.

Doesn't raise too many ref flags in my eyes, if you pack the socket full of pennies to short the incoming and outgoing wires, yeah, that'd be sketchy but as is, it just looks old but servicable.


----------



## Lazyman

Don't get me started again on USPS. Record 405 from UK Shipped 7/8, Cleared US customs 7/11, spent a week getting to facility 20 miles away, no status for 2 weeks before it was suddenly scanned at local PO and out for delivery. Marked delivered that afternoon but never showed. That was Thursday. They either delivered it to the wrong house, lost it again or stole it. I've logged an issue with them but of course haven't heard from them.


----------



## DLK

> How much friggin' slower could USPS move?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Apparently not slow enough for Trump.


----------



## DLK

Ouch…










Spent 3.5 hours in the E.R. and they sent me home with a bandaid and kiss on the forehead.

When I first looked at it, it looked much worse than it was.

Drill press step bit stupidity.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Don, that does look nasty. Anything that bites below the nail always feels like Chinese bamboo shoot torture. Glad a band-aid was all it required.

Todd, therr's a coin shortage so I'm not sure how to rig that fuse box up. I guess you do have to use actual fuses…

I'm in the Smoky Mountains this week doing some socially responsible isolating in a cabin. Good burgers for dinner, good beer afterwards and playing with some carving tools. Good stuff. Bad news is this area is still a hotspot so I have to work from home for 2 weeks when I get back. I'm not a guy who does well sitting in my home office all day when the shop is across the hall…


----------



## theoldfart

Damn Don, I didn't intend to start a thumb self mutilation contest. If I did you win! Keep it elevated and self medicate, Bacardi 151 ought to do it.


----------



## DLK

> Damn Don, I didn't intend to start a thumb self mutilation contest. If I did you win! Keep it elevated and self medicate, Bacardi 151 ought to do it.
> 
> - theoldfart


Good. Rum is the only liquor that dose not give me a headache. 6 months and it will be good as new … maybe. It missed the bone and didn't sever a nerve anyway. Hurt like hell.


----------



## theoldfart

It's gonna get your attention tonight, mine did.


----------



## DLK

> It's gonna get your attention tonight, mine did.
> 
> - theoldfart


 I though it would too. But i took 3 ibuprofens cleaned and re-dressed the wound and it did not bother me at all. Strange. Only hurts if I bump it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Youch! I've never messed up either of my thumbs too bad but the rest of my digits have seen their share of hook needles and cat gut. Never fun.


----------



## Brit

Very nasty Don. Hope it repairs itself and you're not left with half a nail.


----------



## miketo

Should have used a Forstner, Don. More symmetrical margins.  I've seen worse, but that's still impressive. Keep 'er covered-a dry cell is a dead cell. May have to postpone the drawer storage for a bit (get it?).

Receiving anything via USP"S" is a crap shoot. I've had far too many packages go missing at the Burien sorting center for it to be a coincidence. I've filed missing mail requests, filed suspected theft complaints, got nothing but radio silence. Getting mad doesn't work, getting even isn't possible. We need Batman.


----------



## BrandonW

That's what I get for checking this site during lunch time! I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## shampeon

Guessing the modification didn't work. I admire the decisiveness: 8 minutes!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the confirmation, Yeti!

Don, that's rough. Most of my slips are with handheld drills, never really hand any issues with a drill press aside from a bit catching and spinning the vise which smacked my hand.

Life's too short to stick with bad modifications, Ian. YOLO.


----------



## DLK

> Very nasty Don. Hope it repairs itself and you re not left with half a nail.
> 
> - Brit


They said the nail will grow back. Make sense to me as the entire bae across the bottom is intact. Google says it will take about 6 months. I will of course have to keep trimming off the old nail as it grows.

I can post a progress picture weekly around Brandon's lunchtime if you so desire. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

^ evil doer 

I cringed when I saw it.


----------



## DLK

Hey Kevin, Should we start the Shop injuries of your nightmares forum?


----------



## bigblockyeti

There are more than a few folks that have been very forthcoming about their injuries, complete with pictures. Stumpy Nubs comes to mine and he actually caught his on video using a chainsaw carving disc on an angle grinder. He did a great follow up as to how it happened, what could have been done different to prevent it and why they are still quite dangerous even when used with the greatest of repect.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I never had any desire for one of those grinder carving disks but definitely wouldn't own one after Stumpy's video.

I thought we had killed everyone that said YOLO. Did we miss one?


----------



## Lazyman

I've thought about buying one of those chainsaw carving disks but they always looked pretty scary so never pulled the trigger and definitely won't after seeing Stumpy's video. I have enough trouble controlling cuttoff disks on my angle grinder. I can only imagine fighting with one that has huge teeth on it. It always seems to be it spinning in the wrong direction no matter how I hold it. YODO?


----------



## DLK

Drawers are coming along.

Two done one to go:










Upper trays slide to reveal bottom level:










I may add more cradles. But the tools do don't when you open and close the drawer, so it is probably not necessary.

We have the paisajistas working on the back yard today!


----------



## Brit

Very nice Don. Must be nice to be organized.


----------



## bandit571

Replaced this thing yesterday…









Bearings are shot. OEM motor is back on…









Bandsaw in back in operation….
Lid work for today…need to draw some curves…









ONE of these might be able to do that?


----------



## DLK

When the shop is tidy and organized it really is a joy to work in. When you are stepping on scraps all over the floor it is not much fun.


----------



## jmartel

> When the shop is tidy and organized it really is a joy to work in. When you are stepping on scraps all over the floor it is not much fun.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I tend to do the obstacle course option.

I did clean up the garage last weekend though. Though the bench in there is still covered in stuff. I cleaned the shop like a month ago, but you can't tell at this point.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Back in Dad's shop today. Remember this piece? First coat of 3-2-1 finish applied.










The stories this top could tell…


----------



## BrandonW

> I can post a progress picture weekly around Brandon s lunchtime if you so desire. ;-)
> 
> - Combo Prof


That sounds wonderful, but first I need to check out this Stumpy Nubs video I missed.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty. looks like bullet holes! Maybe a poker game gone bad?


----------



## ToddJB

Love it, Smitty! Decided on where it will live out its life?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks! Should look better and better as coats are added. And, it still has no specific future, Todd.


----------



## shampeon

> it still has no specific future


Been feeling that way since, oh, March.


----------



## DLK

^LOL. Me too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think I've finally gotten everything together to frame my shed, inspite of prices skyrocketing in the past couple months. Hauling home a 24' LVL required some creative rigging but nothing went awry. I'm whooped and I've only moved lumber around and cut half the studs to length.


----------



## BrandonW

Yet, that's one huge hurdle behind you. Can't wait to see this thing take shape.


----------



## jmartel

So you'll be done next week right?

I'll be demoing the last bedroom in the house this weekend. Taking off all next week to insulate and drywall it.


----------



## 489tad

I had to figure out how they were put on No turning back now.


----------



## duckmilk

How are you going to go about putting the new one on Dan?

Looks great Smitty!

My back hurts just looking at that LVL.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So you ll be done next week right?
> 
> I ll be demoing the last bedroom in the house this weekend. Taking off all next week to insulate and drywall it.
> 
> - jmartel


I might be done, the shed sure as heck won't be! It does feel good to have everything sourced and assembled with only roofing to go, it would feel better at ~$500 less for everything pictured as it was at the begining of June. Tomorrow's goal is to get started early, finish cutting all the studs and erect two walls. I'm hoping the weather will hold out, it looks like there's even less of a chance of rain on Saturday but it'll be hotter, I hope I don't melt.


----------



## 489tad

> How are you going to go about putting the new one on Dan?
> 
> Looks great Smitty!
> 
> My back hurts just looking at that LVL.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck I found a plate that is mortised into the step. It has a slot that tapers or wedges down. The new post gets a lag bolt on the bottom adjusted To the thickness of the wedge. Insert and mallet it over to draw it to the stair. Pretty slick.


----------



## 489tad

Here's the plate


----------



## terryR

All that heavy stuff looks like too much work for me! Gonna stick with these baskets for a while.


----------



## bandit571

Almost done with a toolbox..









Clear gloss varnish is tomorrow's agenda…
.








I hope…


----------



## DLK

Nice, Bandit.


----------



## BrandonW

A month or so ago, a few of us were discussing pencils in the work. Remember that Andy?

Well I just finished making a pointless (pun intended) video on pencils in the workshop. This includes various considerations for which pencils to use in the shop, but also I attempted to sharpen pencils with various woodworking machines and tools. It was very unscientific and a little bit of fun. While I don't like making a fool of myself on the internet, I do find the video editing part of it to be fun. Check it out.


----------



## DLK

Brandon see: Sharpening a Pencil with a Chisel | Paul Sellers

This how a real woodworker sharpens his pencils LOL


----------



## BrandonW

> Brandon see: Sharpening a Pencil with a Chisel | Paul Sellers
> 
> This how a real woodworker sharpens his pencils LOL
> 
> - Combo Prof


By the time I finished, I was already thinking of other tools I didn't include, so if I make a part 2 to this video, I'll include a chisel and a lathe. I was just walking around the shop thinking-I should try this or that!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I sharpen pencils with (and in this order):
1) X-ACTO pencil sharpener.
2) Belt grinder
3) utility knife
4) pocket knife/leatherman
5) Tablesaw

My method for sharpening on the tablesaw works best with round vs. hex pencils and throat plate of ~3/16" width instead of a ZC throat plate or a wider factory throat plate. The important part is the blade is below the table! I start the saw and from the back of the saw, I pull the pencil toward me while spinning it and resting down in the throat plate slot. This is important as if something went awry, the blade would yank the pencil from my hand and throw it away from me vs. at me or grabbing it and pushing it into my hand. If it grabbed, the blade is below the table and the chance of getting cut is very slim. I've also noticed that some new blades are just very slightly below the table/throat plate when all the way down and some might be as much as another 1/8" farther below when the spindle is fully lowered after the blade has been sharpened a few times. I haven't tried chucking a pencil in a drill yet as I'm usually looking for a quick way to get a sharp point without having to get too involved.









FWIW, I would never sharpen a pencil with a chisel. I loathe sharpening and anything that will dull a chisel faster when not doing what the chisel is made for, I'm not on board with.


----------



## Brit

I love it Brandon and I love your T-shirt too.

Years ago when I worked as a Design Draughtsman, we had these little pads of sandpaper about P240 grit. They were only about 1" by 3" and you used one sheet for ages and then ripped it off exposing a fresh sheet. We used to sharpen with a pencil sharpener and then refine the point on the sandpaper.

If you make a part 2, you might try a drawknife, a gouge (sweep #8 or #9) and maybe a file. An axe would be funny to see too.

Thanks for making my day.


----------



## jmartel

I use a 0.9mm mechanical pencil. And I have about 20 of them around the shop. When I start having to search for one, I buy another pack.

Got a tiny bit of shop time last night re-flattening that basket weave cutting board I made a couple weeks ago. We never went over to that friend's house, and I apparently didn't flatten it well the first time. But plans are to head over tomorrow so I fixed it up.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeti, thanks for that. I figured there was probably an alternative way to use the table saw, but I was out of ideas. I'll have to give this a try.

Andy, thanks for the comments and suggestions for more tools to include the part 2. I appreciate the anecdote about the sharpening pads. The main thing I remember about pencils and drafting from high school are those cool electric-powered erasers.


----------



## bandit571

I have to just keep these fresh..









Pencils get a tad dull,,just reach over and insert into the sharpener…









Little switch inside turns the motor on…choice of colours..









At Wall E World…


----------



## KentInOttawa

I like and use the old-school wall-mounted Xacto crank sharpener. The fact that it's screwed to the wall means that I always know where it is and that it doesn't move when I use it. Not moving is especially important with my cognitive disabilities.

Those clamp-down ones are an abomination since they never seem to stay solid enough to use without coming loose.


----------



## BrandonW

I generally don't like battery-powered sharpeners all that much. Most I've seen are underpowered. Most electric sharpeners are underpowered. That said, I have a vintage Panasonic at my desk which is perfect.


----------



## BrandonW

Kent the wall sharpener I show in the video was supposed to attached to the surface via suction. I just drilled a couple of holes in the base and ran screws through it instead. I totally get what you're saying about the clamp style too.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

oh no, are you guys resurrecting the pencil sharpener thread(s) here?
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/133730
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305131

Everybody has a favorite.

Some body had to say it, right? 
LOL


----------



## Brit

I finished pickaxing my hole in my sunken garden this morning, blinded it with sharp sand and levelled it. Also dug the channels for the drainage that will go into the soak-away crates. Tomorrow I'll be centering the four soak-away crates in the hole, wrapping them up in a membrane, connecting up all the pipework and slot drains and back-filling down the sides of the crates with sharp sand.



















All I have to do after that is dry lay some 75mm concrete blocks belly down on top of the crates and that is my bit of the sunken garden finished. We have a guy coming on Saturday for a site visit and to measure up for the water feature tank which will sit on top of the concrete blocks. We looked at a lot of different options for making the tank and we've settled on making the tank out of marine plywood which will then be totally encased in black fibreglass (perhaps with a bit of sparkles mixed in. Once the tank is in the hole, the tilers will land on site, lay about 75mm of hardcore, 75mm of concrete and then the porcelain tiles.

So far I've lost 20 lbs in weight doing this friggin' project.


----------



## Brit

I meant to add that the hole is 2.3 metres x 2.3 metres x about 1.2 metres deep. There will be a 1 metre wide flat bridge (floor tile level) so you can walk down the steps one side, out over the water and up the steps on the other side. The water on each side of the bridge will have three bubble jet fountains.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, that dirt looks like concrete! Lots of work seems to be an understatement. Keep at it, your doing great (says the guy on the couch)!


----------



## Brit

Thanks Kev. It is basically sand and grit mixed with millions of bits of flint, some of which is huge. You basically swing the pickaxe and sometimes it goes in and sometimes it just stops dead, so you swing it again and the flint smashes sending sparks everywhere.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, I am in awe of that project… stunning, the amount of work you are doing. Beautiful to see.

I'm doing a shop purge and general cleanup. Haven't seen this lumber rack in years.









There's much that doesn't fit…


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, that is the cleanest, squarest hole I've seen. I can't imagine the work you put into that.

Smith, you have quite a nice selection of wood there.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, just a Tool Box…









Waiting on the first coat of clear gloss to dry.


----------



## 489tad

Wow Andy, I'd still be napping after the pour. 
Looks good Bandit and Smitty.


----------



## theoldfart

The bench pencil pointing fixture thingy










Does the job quickly


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's more…


----------



## Brit

Will you ever use all that lumber Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's much more, elsewhere.

A: I hope so.


----------



## MSquared

Old Fart - It's a Drafting Pencil Sharpener, I have one …......... Somewhere!!


----------



## DanKrager

Brit, I'm exhausted just looking at the pictures! It's gonna be really hard to sell your place and move on should that ever happen.

Smitty, I'm getting closer to a shop that clean. Five machines sold and couple more to go if the schedule holds. Really am not liking this streamlining thing but it's one of the cruel realities of life, I guess.

Took a picture of the moving van. After about a year of looking found a cargo van the right size and price. Three little "ouchies" on the outside but impeccable on the inside. It had the E track and tie downs already installed and the deal came with straps and bars, side and roof vents and interior lights! Brand new axles, brakes, and bearings…a solid little trailer. Drove it home yesterday. All for $25 under my budget of 3K.

First it will be used to hold misc auction prepped stuff. Then it will sit for awhile until a destination is secured. Then it becomes a moving van.









DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Marty, it was my dads.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! Nice. It's a definite keeper!


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, good luck with the stairs, I found that job to be no fun.

Smitty, dats a lot of wood!

Andy is a round Brit in a square hole.

Good job, Yeti.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy is a round tuit.


----------



## terryR

Andy, very impressive! Looks like an excavation by scientists looking for ancient tools, or bodies. I've tried to knap english flint, but find it very difficult.

Wow, Smitty! You could start a small lumber company with that stash.

Bandit, great-looking tool chest!


----------



## theoldfart

Is anyone else bothered by the site accepting paid advertising from the Devil Ted?

Isn't being spammed by his minions enough to warrant not accepting his money ?

Cricket and staff must spend hours cleaning up after them.

Needed to rant.


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, I don't think they care much about the site, just that it keeps bringing in views to bring in the money


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I agree. It's the simple truth.


----------



## theoldfart

Depressed.

So I went and cleaned up another mitre box. Better now.


----------



## bandit571

Load'em up!









Before the lid is closed..









Might have this thing about..done…









Just a tool box…


----------



## Brit

Very nice Bandit. Looks great.


----------



## bandit571

Thank you !


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, bandit. I need lots of tool storage. Want to make me some?

Demo day today. Have most of it out now, kid is taking a nap so I gotta stop for a bit. Luckily this time the ceiling panels weren't glued on so I don't need to drywall the ceiling. Saves me a day or so of work I'd guess. Goal is to have drywall done and painted, flooring in by next Sunday in time for me to go back to work. Trim isn't as important.

Then I gotta get working on some slabs for a new desk top for the wife.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, you did a nice job with that piece.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, Andy's garden pool (?) is a lot of work. Andy and Jmart have much more energy than I.

Smitty is a wood hoarder.

Well done on the tool box Bandit!

For Kevin's (and others') drool, I scored this today.










Freshly roasted bushel today. The box says mild, but the little sticker says hot (around the corner so not visible).
Gotta re-package them and freeze.
Supposed to be on the tractor mowing pasture, but it's hot out and chile is awaiting ;-)
Oh, I set the box on the rear seat floorboard for the drive home. The aroma was heavenly!


----------



## MSquared

Self deleted


----------



## MSquared

Lumberjocks site is accepting payment for Ted's to advertise here?!!


----------



## theoldfart

Good looking tool chest Bandit.

Duck, drooling here! Time for a grocery run.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been busy today.




































The 22' wall with a big header over the door was heavier than expected but we erected it without incident and it's the heaviest of the four. I'm sleepy.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks great Yeti! I'm excited for you.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang fine work there, Yeti.


----------



## bandit571

It would appear that Ted has been show the EXIT door…and is no longer in the building…


----------



## Brit

Yeti - That is great work sir. Did you stand that up on your own or did you rope in some help?

Who the hell is Ted anyway?


----------



## theoldfart

The Devil.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I more or less stood the walls on my own, my wife helped (sort of) but on the longer 22' walls, they're floppy enough that it would have been quite difficult getting them up on my own. I don't know how I would have gotten them up if they were already sheathed, the additional weight would have made it a 4 man (or woman) job just to erect one of the longer walls. The third wall went up yesterday then came rain stopping me early, today the goal is the fourth wall, anchor all base plates permanently and nail on the top double plate. Might get up some sheathing if the weather holds out.


----------



## BrandonW

Ted is the great collector of woodworking plans. Also the devil.


----------



## HokieKen

> Who the hell is Ted anyway?
> 
> - Brit


----------



## miketo

Thanks, Kenny, I needed that this morning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brit

I don't know. Ask a simple question… LOL. You missed one Kenny…










Yeti - that is impressive work. Looks like you're going to have to trim those trees at the back pretty soon too.

I didn't do any of my garden project the last two days as it was too hot and humid to work outside. I started sweating just standing still. Today was better and I got all the drainage pipes cut and connected. Like Yeti found, it would have been much easier with two people, but I got it done. I poured water into each drain and it came out in the soak-away crates and that is good enough for me. Tomorrow I'll stick all the slot drains together into two long runs with Sikabond 11FC+. That takes 24 hours to cure. While that is happening I'll wrap the four soak-away crates up. After that I've got to build a bridge from the top of the steps one side to the top of the steps the other side so that I can barrow all the dirt from the back of the garden out to the front garden so that a grabber lorry can take it all away.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I trimmed all three back a little just so I can get sheathing stapled up, I know they're going to need cutting a little more before I frame the roof. I got the fourth wall up today and spent way too long fighting with concrete anchors that just wouldn't drive in, they stop about 5/8" before seating and won't go any further. I've drilled at least 1/2" below the maximum depth they could reach but something just not right. The threads seem like they're being chewed up instead of cutting into the concrete. Around here, the aggregaate used is granite vs. limestone and I'm wondering if that's part of my problem. I have a hammer drill and a rotary hammer, both go through the concrete with no problem but you can definitely tell when you're drilling through granite, both slow way down and different bits change nothing. I shorted myself on lumber again so I'll have to start sheathing so I can pull the diagonal braces off to finish the top double plate where it's not yet installed. I can't tell if this is making me feel younger or breaking me?


----------



## jmartel

> II can t tell if this is making me feel younger or breaking me?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Why not both?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

First time I recall seeing a structure become overgrown while it was being built .


----------



## HokieKen

> II can t tell if this is making me feel younger or breaking me?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If you have to ask, it's probably the latter. I speak from experience…


----------



## 489tad

Sanding stairs this week. Fun stuff getting the newel post out. Prefab stair case. I drilled a 4" hole through subfloor, hardwood floor, 3/4 plywood base of the bottom stair only to find a support layer of plywood. I drilled a 1" hole through the post and twisted it free from the nails holding it in








Now I'll be able to lag bolt the newel post down.

Yeti great progress.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> First time I recall seeing a structure become overgrown while it was being built .
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


It's not as bad as it looks, I want to keep as much vegetation as possible to hid more crap behind the shed once it's done. I want to keep the hillbillified area concealed from the nicer back yard area where the kids play.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm just razzing you. I actually really like what you're doing. It look like it fits, as soon as it's done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm trying to be a low impact builder vs. the way most will agent orange the entire build side and 100' beyond in all directions. I would have like to build bigger but it would have meant knocking down the big tree right behind and possibly a couple others too.


----------



## rad457

> I m trying to be a low impact builder vs. the way most will agent orange the entire build side and 100 beyond in all directions. I would have like to build bigger but it would have meant knocking down the big tree right behind and possibly a couple others too.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


While I do agree with the idea of not cutting down a tree for no reason. sometimes other factors, fire or potential fall radius come to mind? Just removed 5 40' aspens from the backyard and some dropped way to close to sunroom for comfort Infested with boring beetles.


----------



## jmartel

Ready for hanging drywall tomorrow and putting it back together. I'm beat. Big window in first photo will be replaced. Just waiting for it to get here.


----------



## miketo

And not a speck of dust in sight. Excellent work, Jmart.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like fun Jmart. Drywall is one of my favorite things to do. Right after colonoscopies and catheters…


----------



## jmartel

> Looks like fun Jmart. Drywall is one of my favorite things to do. Right after colonoscopies and catheters…
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, but even higher than that is paying someone $1000 for something I can do a better job of.

Later this week I gotta load up a backpack sprayer and attack the weeds in the yard. Gonna make an effort to have it look presentable next year. It's currently >50% weeds.

Early September is dethatch, aerate, and overseeding.


----------



## theoldfart

I need some help. I'm looking for four oak blanks. They need to be 10" long by 6" wide by 4" thick. The grain needs to run in the 10" dimension. White oak is preferred. and it need to be dry. We are willing to pay for the stock and shipping. It will be used to make wheel bearings for a vintage gondola car we just rebuilt. If anyone can help please PM me.


----------



## DLK

^ here is a white oak beam It is more than you want, but maybe search on white Oak beams near to you.


----------



## KentInOttawa

How about checking local sources for dunnage? The wood will probably be from "away", and oak is one of the more common species used. One or two chunks should give you more than enough usable lumber for your needs.


----------



## duckmilk

Kev, look for a company near you that makes a lot of commercial stuff, like stairs or something. I can't recall the LJ's name who makes high end stairs. He comments here occasionally IIRC. Would ash work as well?


----------



## theoldfart

Going to checkout the recommendations. Thanks.

Found a local guy with a 4"+ slab of oak, 24" wee and 9' long. It should cover the flooring I need to make as well as the the other stuff. Gotta check the moisture content, nor sure how old the slab is.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, what were some of those recipes that use NM Chilis? Our grocery store has them on sale this week. Gonna pick up a bunch.


----------



## Lazyman

Keven, You might check with custom crate companies that build shipping crates for machinery or other large items. Even if they do not have or won't sell or donate a scrap, they may be able to tell you where you can get some.


----------



## miketo

> Early September is dethatch, aerate, and overseeding.
> 
> - jmartel


We must be brothers from different mothers. Gonna do the same thing on my lawn for the first time since sod was laid down twelve years ago. I'm tired of looking at weed fields interspersed with sickly grass. Took care of most of the weeds this past spring (better living through chemistry) so now it's full-court press on the grass rehab. Dethatch, then spray soil softener, then aerate, then overseed, then fertilize. Would like to overlay some compost but our house is situated so that only a blow-in truck can get dirt up here, and that costs big bux in suburban Seattle. No way I can bump wheelbarrows up long flights of stairs.

I'd suggest a friendly competition between our lawns but given the quality of your work I think I'll just give you the trophy now.


----------



## MSquared

"Like A Brother From Another Mother" ...... as we say it here. Flows a little easier.


----------



## bandit571

Don't really have enough of a yard to mess with, other than just mow it, now and then…


----------



## rad457

We keep down sizing,160 to 20 acres to .5 now .25  If and when I ever make it out to the Wet Coast need a few acres at least, maybe some shoreline?


----------



## jmartel

> I d suggest a friendly competition between our lawns but given the quality of your work I think I ll just give you the trophy now.
> 
> - Mike


I dunno. Mine is pretty far gone. It's like 90% weeds at this point. I've got just under an acre to do. Might save the back half for next year.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, get the chiles and I'll get you some recipes this weekend. I'll go through my mother's old recipe box, and I'll post them here for anyone that wants to try them. Gotta take care of some things right now.

Edit: I buy the hot but you might like the medium better. The mild is, well, mild.


----------



## theoldfart

Ducks Chile Recipes, for the brave ones!

I'm in.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, it's hot outside so here is one from 1987. Disclaimer; this one is from a great friend of ours, now deceased, who owned a restaurant/bar and made the best food. Many of my mother's recipes came from him. I'll give you his restaurant recipe, but you have to cut the amounts back for a family size.

Joe's Green Chile

10 lbs ground beef
5 lbs hot green chile chopped
lettuce leaves blended (adds color and thickens)
1 large spoon garlic powder
5 lbs potatoes chunked
5 fresh tomatoes chopped
1/2 gal drained cooked pinto beans
4 medium onions chopped
salt to taste

That is where the recipe ends. I would add water and beef or chicken broth for the liquid.
I have used this recipe and adjusted the amounts as I saw fit.


----------



## jmartel

I ended up buying 2lbs while I was out last night, Duck. They didn't give us an option on heat, I believe they are medium. Gonna do a chili with some pork shoulder. Gonna smoke that probably on Sunday and roast the peppers.


----------



## duckmilk

Another of my favorites from the bar.

Joe's Mexican Potato Soup

(No amounts in this one, make it up to your liking)

Boil potatoes and onion in beef or chicken stock
Add chopped green chile
Thicken with potato flakes
Turn off heat and add canned milk (cream or half and half would work) and swiss cheese chunks

Again, that's where the recipe ends.

More later ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> I ended up buying 2lbs while I was out last night, Duck. They didn t give us an option on heat, I believe they are medium. Gonna do a chili with some pork shoulder. Gonna smoke that probably on Sunday and roast the peppers.
> 
> - jmartel


OH, pork shoulder? How about Posole? I usually make mine with red chile powder, but you could do it with the green as well.

2 cans drained hominy
2 lbs cubed pork (smoked in your case and maybe shredded)
Onion, salt, garlic and water or chicken stock
1 can of drained diced tomato

I also add some comino (cumin) and mexican oregano (be careful with the oregano, too much will overpower it)


----------



## duckmilk

2 pounds wouldn't get me far. It freezes well when roasted and sealed in a bag to steam. I bought a bushel.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmm. All sound good. I do like peppers, but lately I'm in the 'mlld' camp. Don't really know why. Maybe it's the meds. Any chance they come mild for wimps like me?


----------



## duckmilk

There is so much more. Green Chile Enchiladas, mmmmm. Sometimes I put them on whatever I'm eating at the time. Chiles Reaños is wonderful.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have the same yard schedule as Mike & Jmart. Must be a northwest thing. 
Closing on the new home on the 21st. It's been a long journey feeling like a vagabond. Living in a rental, using someone else's shop.
So next question. I'm going to need a riding mower as I have over an acre of grass. Suggestions? Never owned a riding mower. I have another acre of forest with a stream, but it has a lot of blackberries that need to be cleared. Will one of those Brushogs work for that?


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Paul. Still in Duvall? I have an old Craftsman mower that I bought for $500. If you want to go new, you might consider looking into an electric one. Pricey though. I think Ryobi has one good for 1.5-2 acres.

And you might consider renting a herd of goats for the blackberries. Not even joking about that. A couple days and they will clear it all out for you.


----------



## terryR

Oh no, he said goats! no goats, please.

Splurge on a ZTR mower, keep the blackberries and harvest them.










^from my Mom's garden; Georgia Rattlesnake melons; best I've ever tasted!


----------



## jmartel

Terry, here in the North Wet, blackberries are worse than bamboo. You can napalm them to the ground and they come back anyway. I'm sure there will be plenty left for eating.


----------



## miketo

Paul, my brother-in-law just bought a zero-turn riding mower from John the Deer for his spread out in Woodinville. Don't know the model but I can find out if you want. Gas-powered, zips around, does a great job according to him. Doesn't have 5.1 audio but I think that's available as an option. 

For blackberries, Rent-A-Ruminant (no lie, real business in King County) is supposed to be Da Bomb. I think the city uses them to clear out right-of-ways that are steep, difficult to reach with equipment, etc. All-natural byproduct for fertilizer as a bonus. 

Jmart, that's a great crop of weeds you have growing there. I've learned how little I know about grass this past year and I'm racing to catch up. Any plans to hit them with a broadleaf weedkiller a couple weeks before dethatching? If so, try a cheap 2,4-D Amine; Southern Ag makes one that's $40/gal on the Big River site. I used one on my weeds-strike that, lawn-in May and by June most had gone bye-bye.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks guys.
I prefer gas powered and would be interested in what he has Mike.
Still in Duvall Jeff. I'm about a 5 minute walk from my buddies shop where I have a lot of my tools stored, so moving shop stuff should be easy.
My wife has talked about goats. There is a chicken coup that we plan to populate. Jmart is right about the blackberries. I spent a weekend clearing them at my last rental a year ago, and they were back this spring. If you want to pick blackberries at this time of year, just pull your vehicle over on any road, and there they are.

Mmmm…watermelon!


----------



## jmartel

Progress. Skim coat on the ceiling next this morning. Gonna start working on the heated floors today, and second coat of mud later. Finished the first coat of mud at like 10pm last night.



















And jnolongerfat is down 42 lbs as of this morning. Hit my first "goal" of 185 before my yearly physical today which is good. Got another 20-30 to go.


----------



## shampeon

A good chunk of Still Life With Woodpecker is Tom Robbins/the narrator periodically talking about being enveloped by blackberry vines while he's writing the book. Looking good, jMart. Keep your eyes peeled for rogue vines.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I should have paid attention to the scale on this thing before I ordered it. It's cool but about half the size I was expecting.










Now I'm going to have to start a micro tool collection so I don't look like such a fool.


----------



## 489tad

We moved our daughter back to campus today. Heading out to get supplies ie food. "While your out can you get vodka?" "If you won't I'll get it at a frat house". Some things you can't unhear. 
Thanks for the recipes Duck!
I am convinced there are two maybe three JMarts. Excellent progress. 
I like blackberry pie, just saying.


----------



## HokieKen

> I think that I should have paid attention to the scale on this thing before I ordered it. It's cool but about half the size I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to have to start a micro tool collection so I don't look like such a fool.
> 
> - Lazyman


Mine's orange!


----------



## duckmilk

> So next question. I'm going to need a riding mower as I have over an acre of grass. Suggestions? Never owned a riding mower. I have another acre of forest with a stream, but it has a lot of blackberries that need to be cleared. Will one of those Brushogs work for that?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Our first one was a JD, good mower and lasted 16 or 17 years, not a zero turn though. Last year we bought a Cub Cadet from a dealer (not the borg) and spent a little extra on a 46" solid welded steel deck. Again, not a ZT, but it will turn around a tree with only a couple of short back-ups and it will move along faster than the JD did. I didn't want a ZT because I like to drink beer whilst mowing. We have probably 2 acres that we mow regularly.


----------



## duckmilk

Cute little squares guys


----------



## jmartel

My yard is too bumpy to drink anything mowing. Shakes all the fizz out. Gonna tow a bunch of chain link behind the mower later to try and even it out a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Ain't these cute?









8" Stanley No. 20 square ( $0.25) Largest screwdriver is labeled as a MAC….tiny Chef's hat is a Goodell Pratt Co.

About $2 total….then, spent a further $1 for…









I rattled both handles…









Not too bad of a morning…


----------



## duckmilk

I keep mine in my hand Jmart, otherwise it would splash everywhere due to the holes the feral hogs leave.


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, i sent you a PM yesterday.


----------



## duckmilk

Here is my mother's Green Enchiladas

In a pan saute 1 onion chopped till tender
Add 12 green chiles chopped
1 can cream of mushroom soup
About 1/2 cup milk to thin
(Optional, add a chunk of velveta cheese or other melt-able cheese)

Chop cooked chicken or turkey and place in a bowl (I buy a roasted chicken from the store and shred it)

In another pan, in oil GENTLY fry about 20 - 24 corn tortillas just until they start to bubble up and drain them on paper towels. If you fry them too much, they will get hard or crispy. You want them soft and pliable.

Lightly oil a casserole dish and put a layer of tortillas covering the bottom and part way up the sides. Smear a layer of the sauce on the tortillas, then a layer of chicken, then drizzle more sauce on top. Keep an eye on the sauce because you need enough to get through 2 more layers of tortillas and chicken. 
Do the second 2 layers and top with cheese.

Everything is cooked, so place the casserole in the oven at about 275 or 300 and wait until it is hot and bubbly.

Divide into servings and serve with shredded lettuce and diced tomato around the sides. A side dish of pinto beans is my usual. Optional, add a fried egg to the top of your serving.


----------



## ToddJB

Nathan and Kenny are hand twins.

Nice job, Jmart. On the d-wall and lbs. How tall are you? 185 is far from tubbo status.

Dan, can't have her fraternizing. Good luck.


----------



## HokieKen

He's 4'8" Todd.


----------



## jmartel

> Nathan and Kenny are hand twins.
> 
> Nice job, Jmart. On the d-wall and lbs. How tall are you? 185 is far from tubbo status.
> 
> Dan, can t have her fraternizing. Good luck.
> 
> - ToddJB


5'8. I stop being "overweight" at 164. Trying to get back to college weight of 155


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart is making me feel bad about my weight as we are the sam height and I'm at 175lbs. Maybe I should just use my walk behind mower.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way Dan, I have met Jmart, and there is three of them. Or maybe I had too many margaritas at lunch?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Three more coats down; they're thin, wipe-on affairs. I'm spending more time rubbing green pads on the top to smooth it than applying finish. But it's looking (and feeling) better and better with each iteration. I'll stop when those returns diminish.


----------



## theoldfart

Looking quite fine already Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Kevin!

Did a quick and dirty today as well: these pieces came from a walnut board I almost threw out several times over the past two weeks.










Instead, a side table for Dad's shop. I like the flaw quite a bit, as it turns out!


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe you could bill the feature as a trough for spilled drinks, just put a bucket under it. 

Again nice work Smitty.

Just did a BIN on FleaBay, a Stanley 77. Been coveting this ever since I saw one at DanK's shop.

Edit, Smitty, used the hollows for the edge?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now we compete for the various cutters…

Nope, shaper. Those electrons had to die.

;-)


----------



## jmartel

Nice work, Smitty.

Just finished second coat of mud. I'm beat. Also got the underlayment down for the heated floors earlier. Still running about a day or two behind. Thought I would get the flooring in Sunday or Monday but that's not gonna happen.

Pre mud coat


----------



## theoldfart

> Now we compete for the various cutters…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


We could mug Dan and get his. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm at 4, I think…

jsheetrock, you're incredible!


----------



## terryR

Smitty, that's a lovely bench! The side table is also nice.

I always thought there were multiple JMarts; gets too much done for one guy!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Terry! I agree, re: jclone.


----------



## rad457

> Smitty, that's a lovely bench! The side table is also nice.
> 
> I always thought there were multiple JMarts; gets too much done for one guy!!!
> 
> - terryR


I'm thinking maybe he may be taken credit for all his Wifes work


----------



## DanKrager

Yah, Jmart and Todd both have figured out how to clone themselves to do the work of 6 people under one name. Doesn't even show up in the photos because when present they all look like the original!

Maybe they just drink STP gas treatment….

DanK


----------



## miketo

Paul, my BIL bought a John Deere Z345R at the Blue Box store. He says, "I splurged in the R part (trim options) not sure that's needed. Otherwise it's the same as the lower priced Z345's. I also got the mulch option." So there ya go, hope you find a great deal on one!

Jclone, damn. Just damn. You're either nuclear powered, a clone, or an alien with six arms. Maybe all three-science hasn't said yet. I think I want to be your neighbor; when you run out of things to do at your house you could come over and do them at mine.


----------



## Brit

Damn Smitty that's lookin' good!

Damn Jcyclone, you are one speedy dude!

All I did today was build a bridge from one side of the sunken garden to the other side and barrow two big piles of crap to the front of the house. One pile left which I'll make a start on tomorrow if my muscles are willing.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta be fast. We are without an office currently and both work from home. So I'm hoping to lay flooring down Wednesday and be able to move a desk back in Thursday. I'll worry about trim later.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, even your temporary work is neat, organized, and well executed.

Everyone else is in danger of developing an inferiority complex.

Couldn't you just make a little sloppy area? I for would feel better.

Yup, nice work as always!


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale today….beside a 1/2" Pony pipe clamp….









These 3 came along…$3 total…


----------



## theoldfart

Emergency repair, rosewood does not like hitting cement!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

:-( Ouch.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Likewise

Nice job on both projects Smitty.



> Yah, Jmart and Todd both have figured out how to clone themselves to do the work of 6 people under one name. Doesn t even show up in the photos because when present they all look like the original!
> 
> Maybe they just drink STP gas treatment….
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


You should probably add Andy to that group Dan.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, you should probably add me to that group too. I've had two beers *AND* a nap. All today!


----------



## rad457

All I did today was take 3 Grangirls to the Spray park after making them Breakfast, Pizza, Ice ceams then stop at 
Master Mind toys before dropping the at their house, Time for a Drink


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx Duck!


----------



## miketo

Andy, hadn't said yet but your work is impeccable. It already looks like a fine art / modern art installation. You talented guys are making the rest of us look bad-good thing my wife doesn't read these! 

(BTW Andy, followed your saw-sharpening video the other day. Worked a treat. JSSLS is a great mnemonic and is fun to say!)


----------



## jmartel

Turns out my cholesterol dropped quite a bit this year due to weight loss. Good stuff. Been having a binge weekend for food, but gonna get back on the horse tomorrow. Got another 10-15lbs to go before I'll likely stop for a while. I can fit into size small t-shirts though they are a little bit small now.


----------



## bandit571

Before the Sugar Attack…weight was around 244 lbs.
After? right now I am at 222 lbs….
Before..









And maybe an hour later?









Saw cost me …fifty cents…Disston D-8 ( about 1955 or so) 26" long, 10 ppi..
And, that was it for today's shop time…


----------



## Brit

Glad you found the video useful Mike. Today was a washout, rained all day, so I sat on the sofa for most of it. )


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, send the rain my way. All we get is fire!


----------



## Brit

Yeah I saw that on the news Kev. Looks nasty. I hope it doesn't come your way.


----------



## theoldfart

So far so good. A bad one just started up about 60 miles northeast of us on Friday night. It's over 22,000 acres and no containment yet. It had a firenado yesterday! Scary looking thing.


----------



## shampeon

Crazy day here in the East Bay. Lightning and thunder starting at 4 AM and going until 9 AM, with a third of an inch of rain. But it's 103, and humid. Take this crap back to the southeast, where it belongs. Plus it's hazy with smoke from the various lightning-ignited fires. Just waiting for Cthulu to make an appearance, along with some rivers of blood and/or locusts.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, quiet here in the foothills with the exception of the Loyalton fire! 23,000 acres in a day and a half along with a fire tornado. I think it's going to be a difficult fire season. temps are going to be downright ugly for the next few days.

Edit: age related issue , guess I just posted the same info an hour ago. :-(


----------



## theoldfart

And on a more positive note. Since the repair on the first rosewood nut went well I preemptively repaired the second one since there was some heavy checking.


----------



## JayT

Hi, guys. Trying to catch up.

Old fart is reconstructing a train even older than him. And doing it in spectacular fashion, I might say.

Andy and jmart are still working on home improvement nearly half a world apart. Both look like more work than I want to take on ATM, and both look like they will be fabulous when done.

Jmart's back on the track and should be turning faster lap times by dropping some mass off the bike/rider combo.

Duck's sharing recipes

The thread is still just as wacky and non-serious as could be. Glad to see some things don't change.


----------



## theoldfart

Hiya Jay, wuzzup?


----------



## jmartel

Tired. Gonna be another late night. Just finished a final skim coat on the ceiling and sanded the second coat of drywall today. Gotta do a final coat of mud tonight and fill in the missing thinset when I ran out late last night. Tomorrow is sanding walls and ceiling a final Time and jwife goes to work priming and painting. Then hopefully floors in Wednesday night?

Also pulled in about a dozen cukes, some Serrano's, a handful of Cherry tomatoes, and some mini ears of corn out of the garden today.










Giant sunflowers are starting to bloom. I'm a bit disappointed in the size of the heads. Thought they would be much larger.


----------



## terryR

This spork was harder than I had imagined. Couldn't find my coping saw, since most of my tools are still packed in boxes, so used an old Disston,


----------



## miketo

Jmart, when we did our reno my beautiful bride told me in no uncertain terms that *she* would do the painting, not me. Seems I'm too "enthusiastic" when wielding a roller. She admitted that the coverage was great, I think my technique was worrisome. She has a great eye for detail, I don't have patience with little fiddly things, so I'm content with heavy labor/ macro stuff and she takes care of the finesse/ micro stuff.


----------



## CL810

Believe it or not but the guy survived his close encounter with a circular saw!


----------



## MSquared

JFarmer - Try Mark Bittman's recipe for 'real' pickles. I'm going to attempt it tonight …... Got some Kirbies in ….

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?tab=wm&ogbl#inbox/FMfcgxwJXLlbzTlSThnnBlrzCdjpRflh


----------



## 489tad

CL on occasion I use a circular saw and just want to know how that could happen?


----------



## MSquared

Oooops! A little late on that one ….. cleaning out the attic!


----------



## CL810

Dan, I don't know the backstory.


----------



## MSquared

CL - Well, if you mis-measured a cut and go to scratch your head with the saw running …...


----------



## theoldfart

Remember when I said nothing burning close?

Sons family is evacuating here, daughters family just had an vac order lifted. Fires are poping up everywhere.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## MSquared

TOF - Pullin' for 'ya and your family!! Stay safe. Godspeed!


----------



## shampeon

Damn, Kevin. Stay safe, and hope the evacs are temporary.


----------



## DLK

Good luck Kevin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh Kevin! Stay safe!!


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, Kevin. We'll try to send our rain to your area.


----------



## theoldfart

Grandkids are sleeping. Today should be tough, high temps. Local hospital is under an evacuation advisory order. We are far enough away but the town of Nevada City is right there. Thanks for the words of support, will keep you posted.


----------



## shampeon

The red/orange are existing fires. The purple are new ignitions in the last 24 hours from the lightning storms we just had. No bueno.









Trogdor is afoot.


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, I'm starting to think instead of moving out West to be by your kids/grand kids, you should have convinced them to move out East… Hope you and your family stay safe and as least impacted as possible


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought there was a lightning tax in CA to keep it at bay, seems like they have a tax for everything else?


----------



## HokieKen

Hope they stay off in the distance Kev! Best wishes man.


----------



## Mosquito

No BBY, but if your property goes up in the fire you get fined for the air pollution it generated.
(This was not a factual statement, brought to you by a tongue in cheek enabler of state litigation sarcasm)

At least I sure hope it's not factual…


----------



## shampeon

This sort of hits a sore spot with me, but for all the jokes about high taxes here they pay for things like CalFire, who have adapted to managing these increasing crises with lowkey competence.

If we're not going to do anything, as a society, to slow the causes of these disasters, at least we can pay for somebody to deal with them.


----------



## MSquared

Logically, the Firefighters themselves should voice their opinions and the 'suits' should listen close and act upon those opinions and guidance. One can only hope….. Stay safe folks!!


----------



## DLK

You know you have real estate problems when you watch the news to relax. Anyway today we have finally closed on the remaining parcel of property we had for sale in the Keweenaw. We are now free to live our so called lives with out extra obligations. We would take a much deserved vacation … but you can't go anywhere. So maybe I'll buy a saw stop … but I would have to get rid of my craftsman 113 first. Which means clearing a path through our over stuffed garage fo furniture we can't get rid off. I think we will just order take out and sit in the front yard.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Don. Only took the better part of a year to get rid of?


----------



## DLK

> Congrats Don. Only took the better part of a year to get rid of?
> 
> - jmartel


Uh 3 years, actually. Or do you mean the last bit?


----------



## jmartel

The last bit. You were under contract a couple times and then people backed out if I remember right?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man that sounds like a huge PITA. If I ever buy a unique piece of property that might be difficult to offload, I'm going to make sure it's in tornado alley or somewhere along the eastern seaboard where hurricanes are likely to hit hard.

I have a dilemma regarding the roof decking for my shed. All the sheathing/decking I bought is the same stuff and it was expensive due to ever rising costs for OSB in particular. It's stamped "for wall use only" and it is my plan to use it for the roof. The long axis will be run perpendicular to the 2×6 rafters located 16" OC and I know it will be more than adequate but I'm worried about the stamp. I've contacted Norbord and the territory manager that responded was no doubt writing exactly what the lawyers have instructed him to when someone asks about an alternative use outside of what their product is stamped for. 4'x8'x7/16" OSB is now $19.55/sheet, almost 2.5 times what it was less than 2 years ago and would crucify my budget having to buy enough to deck the entire roof, again. I have three options:
1) Obscure the actually legible (vs. typical non-legible) stamps with acetone or lacquer thinner to make it illegible like most from the yard.
2) Obscure it with more ink to make it illegible like most from the yard.
3) Do nothing and hope it's not an issue.

Option #3 scares me as the inspector could require me to tear off all fresh shingles and possibly the decking too then install something that was allowed.

I know this is a lot like asking if extortion, embezzlement or robbery is best but what says the brain trust here?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Yeti:* According to my understanding roof sheathing needs to be 5/8" min, not 7/16". Doubt you can fake the thickness measurement by hiding the labels? But then #IAMAKLUTZ, and roofing is a complicated topic. 
Short code version: https://up.codes/s/floor-and-roof-sheathing

And you are correct: use the wrong sheeting, and you will not pass inspection without removing the old one, and buying a whole new roof; or one of those other illegal options you mentioned.

BTW - In AZ, builders tend to use the OSB with 'thermal' reflective layer of aluminum foil on it to reduce IR infiltration. That stuff was $21/sheet when I built my shed in spring, and is $26 now at BORG. ouch.

Please don't shoot the messenger.

Best Luck.


----------



## theoldfart

> I thought there was a lightning tax in CA to keep it at bay, seems like they have a tax for everything else?
> 
> - bigblockyeti





> This sort of hits a sore spot with me, but for all the jokes about high taxes here they pay for things like CalFire, who have adapted to managing these increasing crises with lowkey competence.
> 
> If we re not going to do anything, as a society, to slow the causes of these disasters, at least we can pay for somebody to deal with them.
> 
> - shampeon


I have some thoughts on the above but I want to think and compose an appropriate response.

Fire's getting worse. Air drops all day and still growling. Many friends are evacuating. Fire fighters have got to be suffering in this heat. No relief tonight temp wise. Still glad we moved believe it or not.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Around here the builders are throwing 7/16" OSB on 24" OC trusses and it makes for a damn bouncy roof. I'm no ballerina and I'm not certain but I'm betting there's a good chance one ill placed step right between the trusses would put me right through. The builders laid 7/16" OSB on the 24" OC trusses in my attic floor and I have to be very cognisant of where I'm stepping. I have seen more and more of the reflective backed OSB but for a non-conditioned shed with no power, it really doesn't make sense. I know that it is technically illegal, I drove 48mph in a 45mph today (on purpose) so I'm comfortable with almost all the rules I'm subject to.


----------



## shampeon

Not looking to make matters worse for you, Kevin, so if you think I'm an idiot I'll accept that. Stay safe. There's also only so much the firefighters can do when everything is bone dry and a lightning storm goes through.

I know people being evac'd in Carmel and Boulder Creek (separate fires). We're on the back half of this heat wave, but even as it cools off a bit then the winds will pick up. Rock/hard place.


----------



## DLK

> The last bit. You were under contract a couple times and then people backed out if I remember right?
> 
> - jmartel


We had a big property that had a main house and a guest house on it. We had great difficulty selling it as one piece, so we split the property. Then had a couple of offers on the whole property that pulled out at the last minute. One actually moved into the guest house with thier 10 dogs. He was to be chair of english and they also hired his wife. He need to be they earlier befor closing so we worked something out. He stayed for 3 days withdrew from the position at the university and the sale on our house. I didn't think we would get anybody to buy just the main house. And then we did. We bent over backwards to comply with the buyers demands. It was touch and go because we had to have a shared driveway agreement hammered out and we could never get from the main house buyer what she wanted in the agreement only that she did not like this or that. Finally it was settled. And we pushed the sale of the Guest house. We had offers instantly and competing offers during the final wrap up of the shared driveway agreement. Finally took the full price offer that had no contingencies. Turned out to be the mother in pennsylvania of a friend of ours whose husband is the coach of the very successful women's volleyball team. Two weeks to go befor closing we agree to let a student of his from Brazil quarantine in the apartment without paying us rent. Because in this town you have to buy a permit to rent and we didn't want to bother. The mother is not going to move from Pennsylvania during the pandemic, so I think they will be renting it to the student for the year. Well now the nightmare is over … the check is in the bank. All in all we did O.K. made more on it than we thought we would.


----------



## Brit

Yeti - 1/2" is the minimum on 24" OC trusses according to this site: https://homeguides.sfgate.com/can-oriented-strand-board-osb-used-roofing-94115.html

Would it be possible to exchange it? I know it would be a pain, but not as much of a pain as having to rip the roof off and do it again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lumber rack addition to the shop, to get spalted soft maple off the floor.





































Much more gooder…


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Smitty. That's a big bandsaw blade you had hanging there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Random pics from setting ceiling joists today.













































I'm whooped, progress has slowed considerably now that I'm constantly up and down the ladder, plus I don't have a rafter hook for my framing gun so I have to be particularly careful to not drop it. I had to use big ratchet straps to pull the walls together which worked better than I thought it would with just a single screw in the top of the crown plate on either long wall. Toe nailing the joists only on one side (so the rafters can sit tight against the other) didn't leave them feeling super secure, I'll feel much better when there's some cross bracing between them and decking screwed to the top. I got all wrapped up about 3 minutes before the rain started to pour so my timing was at least good.

I'm still pondering what to do about the 4×10 "wall only" OSB I probably can't return and certainly not for more than half what rated OSB would now cost. My latest thought would be to just use it unaltered and have a PE lined up that could confirm it will work, likely for $$$$ (maybe not if we can exchange work) should the inspector have a problem with it as a PE stamp superceeds code. I'll likely also make a platform from 2×4 @ 16" OC with the very OSB in question so the inspector can step on it to confirm durability. They have been pretty lenient so far allowing me to use 2×4x12' studs vs. requiring 2×6 studs as they would in a dwelling, the inspector also signed off on the "under slab" and "slab" at the same time, the day before the slab was poured.

Andy, I'll have to look through my old files but I photo documented a house in this neighborhood being built earlier this year and I'm pretty sure they used 7/16" OSB with 24" OC trusses. It all boils down to what code has been adopted.


----------



## DanKrager

Well, I was out driving around today and this "thing" started following me home. It seemed friendly enough and when I opened the shop it made itself at home! What a sweet puppy! All the tools to put it together were in the crate, and it took about 45 minutes till ready for power test. I measured the ambient sound levels at about 45db (due mostly to the nice breeze) and that climbed to 62 when I turned on the dust collector. Then I turned on the planer and it climbed all the way to 67db! I had to focus to hear it running. Then I fed it some osage orange…ate it up like candy. There's a video of a 2" x 15" osage piece going through it. Notice my coffee cup…. Ordered on sale Friday afternoon and it was in the terminal this morning! (Can't get a semi here, so had to go pick it up).



















Streamlined several machines for this dream!

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Suhhhweeet Dan! I'm a little jealous


----------



## theoldfart

Now that's a machine. Seriously quiet Dan. Lucky man.


----------



## theoldfart

My son and his family were able to go home, the fire is headed in the opposite direction from their house. Sky has been an ugly yellow from all the fires all day. Air quality is questionable. SO, into the shop I went!

Hopefully no power outages tonight. Generator is all set.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Dan. And also nice that the noise that it does make, isn't that obnoxious either, which is always helpful


----------



## MSquared

Kevin - That's good news. I hope it continues to work out well!


----------



## chrisstef

Yeti - why not just call and ask the inspector? Sometimes the straight up approach works with inspectors. "I bought this stuff, it says walls only. I effed up. Cant retirn it and new stuff is gonna kill my budget. Whats your thoughts?"

He says no go, at least ya aint gotta tear it out. Ya might get lucky though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think that is the best approach, I did the same with asking them about 2×4x12' studs for the walls and they were cool with that since it's a shed and not a dwelling, I also asked about running the OSB long axis parallel vs. the proper perpendicular to the rafters and the same guy I've been dealing with said no so they've thus far been easy to access and transparent about what I can and can't do.


----------



## theoldfart

I really am making sawdust



















And now a question for band saw gurus. The lower tire is lifting off as the machine runs.










The blade is a resaw blade from Highland Hardware. Tires are clean, all the bearings are running free, wheels are co planar and the tension is moderate. Is this a tire problem or is it symptomatic of something else. The saw is a Powermatic 14" with a riser block and it's about ten years old.


----------



## duckmilk

Not a real band saw guy, but how old are the tires? My uneducated guess is a tire problem.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tire problem.

Nice to see you using that collection, Kevin. (about time, he thought to himself)

;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I'm thinking the same….but I don't want to!


----------



## HokieKen

It's a tire problem Kev. May need new tires or may just need to glue those down.


----------



## DLK

Kevin, if you buy new bandsaw tires. Buy urethane tires. My bandsaw has never run better or quieter since I replaced my rubber tires. I got mine from Peachtree Woodworking Supply Inc. Has an ebay store.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I also have a mitre box set up at the railroad. ALL the flooring was cut on it. So nya nya! 

Sigh, guess it's time for tires.anybody want to volunteer To do the job?


----------



## TerryDowning

That is the cleanest inside of a bandsaw I have ever seen!

I vote tire issue as well.


----------



## shampeon

I'm guessing they're urethane tires already. A guy on here recently had a similar problem with his relatively new urethane tires and used polyurethane to "glue" the tires back on. Dunno how well that will hold long-term.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310229


----------



## DLK

They don't look like urethane tires to me. But maybe the tires I bought were better. I guess it will take some research.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, just went through that post, thanks. Lotta food for thought. I'll dive in this evening. Woodcraft has the Carter tires I need. If air quality improves there I'll head down if new tires are warranted.


----------



## duckmilk

> Smitty, I also have a mitre box set up at the railroad. ALL the flooring was cut on it. So nya nya!
> 
> Sigh, guess it's time for tires.anybody want to volunteer To do the job?
> 
> - theoldfart


Sure Kev, ship it to me and I'll get it done in no time.


----------



## shampeon

If they're rubber tires, the glue failed and that's why they're gapping when running. FWIW, the folks on owwm seem to prefer rubber tires glued down over urethane, but that typically means crowning them after mounting and gluing. It's not hard to make a jig with a radius to crown them, and there's a million ways of doing it on and off the saw.


----------



## theoldfart

So, i wandered back into the SHOP in order to ruminate on the problem at hand. THEN, divine inspiration from the Tailed Tool Gods. Rotate the tires. Huzzah. It worked.

Yea I pulled both tires and the lower tire had debris built up under it. Cleaned up both tires and switched them. Redid all the guide bearing settings going back to square one, Fired it up and no bunching, wrinkling and the like.

I'll try cutting another roof rib tonight and see if i'm just full of old shoes or really lucky. The wheels by the way are 1 1/4" wide with an 1/8" "side" on each side. i think that saved my bacon by keeping the tire from running off.

Thanks for the responses and I'll update latter. Toodles!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That sounds encouraging!


----------



## theoldfart

Smoke is getting thick again.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, the only thing I've proved is that I'm delirious. Tire is still lifting. No more band saw till new tires are installed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Smoke is getting thick again.
> 
> - theoldfart


Sounds like that tire is way too loose!


----------



## theoldfart

And to top it all off just got an evacuation warning, fire next street over.

They got it under control,

Going to bed.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes Kev, hopefully it stays under control


----------



## HokieKen

Stay safe Kev! You probably better load all of your miter boxes in a vehicle just in case ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, not enough room in the car for all of 'em.

Looking for fireproof blankets to cover everything. The shop is sprinklered so water damage is an issue as well.

Smoke is heavy this morning, The Fire last night was very small but given our topography very risky. Power lines were involved, waiting for more info.


----------



## HokieKen

Hope all stays safe and well Kev.


----------



## bandit571

Talked a bit, today….Estate Sale…..Price WAS $30…..then $25…...was about to walk away…"How about $10?"

"Ok" handed the fellow the tenspot, and lugged this hefty item the 1/2 block to where my van was parked( think…"Feeding Frenzy")










Don't know about the "Duty" part…this thing is heavy…might be the name?









Wheels looked unused..









I guess I can "retire" the old Craftsman 6" grinder?


----------



## theoldfart

Looks beefy Bandit.


----------



## GlenD

Being in the middle of a shop relocation I've got the breaks on.
If I had a space on the wall for every shop solution out there…........
Being retired now I can cull and liberate myself out from under all those what if pieces and duplicates.
Guess I'm saying my woodworking career has come full circle. No longer in the "have to have to have it" mind set.
Fact is I probably had and have given it away. Back to the minimalist mind set.
Even that mahogany canoe in profile - gone! given away.

My last commission, a natural edge (turned inside) Lychee wood table on a walnut trestle base. No metal!


----------



## jmartel

Fantastic table, Glen. I'm about to start a live edge quilted maple desktop probably next week.


----------



## shampeon

Last night's sunset.


----------



## TerryDowning

This morning 1 hour after sunrise Front Range Northern CO.
We are getting smoke from 4 major fires to the west in the mountains fortunately we are not dealing with a direct fire threat here, just really bad air quality. Can't see the mountains to the west and it smells like fire all the time.


----------



## theoldfart

I thought I had posted a long winded post a few days ago about the railroad car. Seems you need to press the "post this reply" button! Anyhow….

This is an artist rendering of the car when it's done










The floor is finished. We packed cedar shavings in-between the floor joists, they help insulate the floor for sound and cold. Also bug resistant. The floor is 1 1/4" Douglas Fir T&G.



















We are now working on the clearstory. There are iron bars running across the top. DF ribs are bolted to those bars then the T&G roofing is screwed to the ribs.










I'm almost done making the ribs, seven more to go.


----------



## theoldfart

This was Wednesday early evening


----------



## shampeon

Nice work, Kevin.

Saw this on a weather blog. This is the Swanton Ranch. Lost the roundhouse and some locomotives from the Pan Pacific Exposition. Really sucks.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stay safe Kevin.


----------



## 489tad

Great progress Kevin. Love the pictures.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I may have mentioned it before but when I lived in OH, there was a round house downtown operated by the midwest railway preservation society. They had a pretty open door policy for tour days that abruptly turn pretty restrictive (someone got hurt??). They had so much cool stuff in there I wanted to volunteer and they wanted me to as well but it was just too far away and with small kids needing constant attention it just wasn't the right time. They were in the process of restoring no less than two diesel electric engines, one steam locomotive and a few passenger cars.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, that's painful to see. Not like there are a lot of roundhouses left.

BBY, we have one steam locomotive, two rail cars( one in process and one waiting) a gondola(just finished) a snow plow and a log buggy in various stages.

Dan, thanks.

Paul, when's the move?


----------



## terryR

OF, that looks like a ton of work, but a fun project to be on. Shop is looking great!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ what terry said!


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Ian, that's painful to see. Not like there are a lot of roundhouses left.
> 
> BBY, we have one steam locomotive, two rail cars( one in process and one waiting) a gondola(just finished) a snow plow and a log buggy in various stages.
> 
> Dan, thanks.
> 
> Paul, when's the move?
> 
> - theoldfart


Just got the keys and going to the house for the first time as the owner. I'll post pictures later today.


----------



## theoldfart

Outstanding Paul, congratulations.


----------



## miketo

Starting the panel glue-up for my tool chest. Boards are 110+ year old fir stair treads we had to remove when we renovated. Nail holes, bug holes, beveled edges, and some paint. My woodworker FIL had planed off most of the weird stuff then we got the boards back when he passed. Took quite a bit of time trying to pair up the boards but they'll all need some hand planin' to make them somewhat consistent sizes.

This project is taking a long time as I have to renovate most of my tools which I either inherited from my FIL or acquired through FleaBay. This past week I spent working on the Bessey clamps, removing the old glue from the bars and heads, waxing the bars, and lubricating the screws. The heads slide like buttah and the clamps work like a dream.

First time using liquid hide glue (love the stuff!) and my Stanley #7 type 11 joints edges like nobody's business. Not bad for a bedroom workshop. Hard to see but that's a Moravian workbench hiding under the drop cloth.


----------



## theoldfart

That wood should make a fine chest, looking forward to some progress pics.


----------



## theoldfart

Got fed up with the mayhem in my tool chest. While moving from Massachusetts to Northern California it took a few bumps. The angled plane shelves in the lower part broke away. Also one of the drawers had the bottom warp.

So, added a divider to the drawer. This allowed me to add a couple of nails in the middle.




























The lower shelves are just a wooden pin on the front and back to hold up an angled shelf. I can get more metallic planes in that way.










Next up is a remodel of this chest to hold all the wooden planes as well as the 45, 405 and 55.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, love the train project. What a cool opportunity.

Congrats, Paul!

Glen, that table is awesome.


----------



## miketo

Thanks, Kev! Your chest looks like the style I'm building-trad English/ Schwarz Anarchist type. You can bet your sweet bippy I'm going to practice my dovetails before diving in on them with the chest.

Forgot to mention those stair treads were all quartersawn. You just don't find lumber like that anymore.


----------



## theoldfart

Mike, I did not use Schwartz's plane till on the bottom. I figured i wasn't going to use wooden planes. Bad assumption. Having a combination plane is not a reason to not try wooden planes, now I have both. That's what the next old chest-mod is about.


----------



## bandit571

wish I could get a better picture of this crew…
.








And a better look at those tool chests ( no, I am Not the short guy on the right..)


----------



## KentInOttawa

Me too, Bandit, me too.


----------



## JayT

Congrats on the new digs, Paul.

Kevin, pretty sure I'm going to have to retire just to get any shop time. Unfortunately, that's 20 years away. Envious of all the things you are getting to work on. I haven't been in my shop in a month.


----------



## theoldfart

JayT, ditch the job, family, and meals! You can do it!



Jay, it has taken a long time to get here. Best thing to do to somehow carve out an hour or two once a week for yourself. Maintaining your spirit is as important as keeping everything else running. If you take a dive so doesn't the family and the job. Just my .015 cents, (in future dollars)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is the house from the back yard. Shop is to the right of the house.








And from the deck looking back at the forest.








Chicken coup.








The prior owners were a little late getting some stuff out of the shop. What a mess. They left the wood though, and a few tools.








I did some demo today and removed benches, shelves, and other unwanted items.
















I still need to remove this wall in front of the back access door.








It's about 725 sqft, so bigger than my Las Vegas shop. The nice thing is the house is less than a quarter mile from my buddies shop that I have been using since I moved here. I helped him build his shop, so now he will help me with mine.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, nice house. Neat to have a standalone shop.

And, no smoke!

Should be fun watching the shop build.


----------



## theoldfart

New LJ rule:

When on the phone speaking to a fellow LJer do not rub your eye after cutting jalapeño. It makes for a very brief conversation!

That is all, carry on.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Kevin.
Now go wash your eye out.


----------



## Mosquito

I do not like jalapeños, so that is likely to not be an issue for me specifically, but I can sympathize lol


----------



## theoldfart

Yea but, it was a dry rubbed pork tenderloin stuffed with cotija cheese, toasted hazelnuts,chopped dried cranberries and cilantro served with a cranberry compote (jalepanos, shallots, cointreau, orange juice, nutmeg,cinnamon and shredded orange peel). The dry rub had powered chile, cumin, onion, garlic etc. etc.etc. 

It was good.

Also, posted the new to me Stanley #77 over in the resot before and after thread.


----------



## jmartel

Kickass place, Paul. I'll have to ride over sometime and check it out.

Jwife painted the room this weekend, and I put in the flooring. She apparently decided on grey walls and a mint green ceiling? New light should be here tomorrow theoretically. Trim was painted today, so I'll try and install that this week. Got the wife's desk moved in so she can work this week, and I'm set up on a folding table in there for now as well (from where shot was taken in the former closet).










Gotta make a big trip to ikea to get some base cabinets for 2 new desks in there. And I gotta get working on the slabs for the tops.


----------



## theoldfart

Coming along quite nicely JBuilder.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome pad, Paul! I'm pumped for you.

Jfancy, the room is looking great. How old is your house? I thought it was 70ish, which would be odd to have a 6 panel door like that, right? That's what we're rocking in our 104 year old house.


----------



## jmartel

1959, Todd. And it's 5 panel doors. Not really super concerned with keeping it in the traditional style. It's a rectangle concrete block ranch house. Nothing particularly noteworthy about it. If it was a 50's midcentury modern, or a craftsman, I'd feel more strongly about keeping it all period correct. The sewing machine I just got is from 1961, so close enough for it.

Jwife has strong pinteresty vibes on things she likes, so that's the direction we go on most things.


----------



## Brit

Ouch Kev! I touched something else after chopping chillies once, a mistake I will never make again.


----------



## HokieKen

Been there Kev. Just cry it out brother.

I have a skin sensitivity issue with some Rosewoods. Unfortunately, I use it infrequently enough that I typically forget that it gives me a red itchy rash and I don't put gloves one when I'm sanding or turning it. Then I step outside and recycle the previous beer. Then about 4 hours later I remember when all 3 arms start itching…


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, 5, yes, math was never my strong suit. I was just curious if it was original to house.


----------



## jmartel

Nope. The doors that came with the house were all the crappy hollow core ones that every house had in the 80's/90's. There wasn't really anything original worth saving in this house. Not like the ones where you pull back carpet and find some awesome wood flooring. This had vinyl underneath.

Mostly bought the house for the land, because it was 1/2 the median selling price here on the island (just under $1M these days which is nuts), and for the fact that it actually has a pretty good layout for only 1300ish sqft. Once we opened up the kitchen/living room, that is. Wish it was about 1700-1800 sqft but it works fine for now. Might sell in 4-5 years when the kiddo is older.


----------



## miketo

Yeah, I've accidentally touched sensitive personal areas with capsaicin. I didn't die, I just wished I would.


----------



## 489tad

Congratulations on the house Paul. The deck is awesome

I spent Sunday morning squaring up a post hole for our stair case. They cut the back of theirs with a rock to get it to fit around the bent joists and bracket. I used a square and a slick and careful notching to get around the bracket. I probable won't shoot it with a bunch of nails either.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, people's previous "fixes" are the worse part of home renovations.


----------



## BrandonW

> Dan, people s previous "fixes" are the worse part of home renovations.
> 
> - ToddJB


The previous owner of my home was a firefighter, but you wouldn't know it by the haphazard DIY electrical work he did. You would think a firefighter of all people would be more careful about that stuff.


----------



## jmartel

I've learned to just enjoy the comedic effect from previous homeowners. At this point I think I've touched virtually everything in this entire house, so it should be all fixed now. I don't know that there's a wall that hasn't been opened up.

Thought I was finished until I removed the door threshold in the office under the exterior door yesterday. They just used a wide aluminum threshold to cover up a 3" gap between the subfloor and exterior block that goes right down into the crawlspace.


----------



## miketo

From the Wish-I-Had-Pictures Dept.++: When we first started renovating our 1908 Craftsman, we started with the main floor full bath. It had been re-done in the 50's, shoddy and half-assed. When we removed the tile wall from the bath surround, guess what was sealed up inside? The original main electrical panel, with a 50-amp fuse screwed into each socket. The service line came in, went into the fuses, and came out again to the "new" ca. 1950's panel two rooms away. The metal conduit wasn't bonded, either. If something had blown, we would never have found it. Well, eventually we would with a continuity tester. I've never trusted cutting into an "empty" stud bay since.

Oh yeah, and there was water damage from leaking around the tile/ cast iron tub joint. Fun times in Renovation World.

++We had pics, but they were lost in the Great Hard Drive Crash of 2005.


----------



## Brit

> ++We had pics, but they were lost in the Great Hard Drive Crash of 2005.
> 
> - Mike


That's hilarious Mike. I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> When we removed the tile wall from the bath surround, guess what was sealed up inside? The original main electrical panel, with a 50-amp fuse screwed into each socket. The service line came in, went into the fuses, and came out again to the "new" ca. 1950's panel two rooms away.
> 
> Mike


Wow! And I thought the electrical work I've seen over the years was bad. That takes the cake!


----------



## Mosquito

yes, I sometimes don't like opening things up, because on this house, it seems like every time I do I find something that pisses me off even more about the previous work done on this place…

We repaired a spot in the roof deck that had gotten water damaged and fallen apart, along with the fascia board that was in similar disrepair. Only to find out that the soft spot in the roof deck was "fixed" by someone just wedging a 2×4 between the soffit and shingles. Awesome.

Opened up the walls in the basement bedrooms to redo them with water sealing and what not after the basement rooms flooded. A while patchwork of drywall pieces all over indicating someone was in there at some point. Also the canned sprayfoam sealer along the bottom of the wall indicated someone was trying to "stop the moisture".

In the basement rec room, the outlets used to be above the foundation line, and apparently whoever redid the basement didn't like that, so they extended them down to below that. Except that the walls are still just firing strips on the foundation, so there are no electrical boxes, just the outlets and plates screwed in to the drywall. Thanks for that fire-hazard. I've taped all of them up now, but still not good. Most of them are half pulling out from the walls if you pull the plug with out holding the socket…

Oh the joys of people who just don't give a crap (or are just clueless)...


----------



## jmartel

I liked the one in our house where they had a junction box that was connecting 6 wires together with solder and electrical tape.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> I liked the one in our house where they had a junction box that was connecting 6 wires together with solder and electrical tape.
> 
> - jmartel


That's obviously code, hopefully they sealed it into a wall cavity near some water pipes for extra protection.


----------



## Lazyman

Nowadays, they would have encased it in a blob of hot glue for extra protection.


----------



## theoldfart

We have roof.

We began installing the rest of the roof ribs.










I thought there was a chance that we would encounter some sort of issue doing these so I held back making all of them. That was a mistake. Everything went quick. I'm making the rest of the ribs now.










Next up will be attaching the side pieces that make up the lower clear story window frames to the end of the ribs. Once that's done we can start the T&G roofing.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Are the fires under control Kevin? Not much on the news here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Kevin. Looks great!


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty stinkin' awesome Kev )


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks boys.
Paul, the big fires are still burning, the small one near us is contained. Smoke is the big issue now.


----------



## duckmilk

Great looking roof ribs. Looking at the last pic, that appears to be the smoke outside the door.


----------



## theoldfart

Your right Duck, the smoke was heavy yesterday.


----------



## jmartel

You sure are busy in retirement, Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

It's my feeble attempt to make you youngsters look slow. 

I can't keep up with you guys working, fixing houses, diving to the bottom of the sea and cranking out fabulous woodworking projects. Oh yea and grilling great food. Now i'm tired.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This was all I got done by lunch time yesterday.









This was at quitting time close to 6PM. Working heavily from a ladder has proven to be not only harder but far slower too.


----------



## terryR

Looks like great progress, bby! Just thinking of the ladder work makes my calves burn.

Well, it took about 16 months, but I FINALLY received my GA RN license back, and have secured a job. Done with all testing, and ready to start orientation sept8. I had to shave my beard for N95 fit-test, and my face looks quite funny. I've had the beard since age 20. bummed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like it's time for a beardless Terry pic!


----------



## jmartel

> This was all I got done by lunch time yesterday.
> This was at quitting time close to 6PM. Working heavily from a ladder has proven to be not only harder but far slower too.
> - bigblockyeti


shh bby, is ok.

Looks great.



> Looks like great progress, bby! Just thinking of the ladder work makes my calves burn.
> 
> Well, it took about 16 months, but I FINALLY received my GA RN license back, and have secured a job. Done with all testing, and ready to start orientation sept8. I had to shave my beard for N95 fit-test, and my face looks quite funny. I've had the beard since age 20. bummed.
> 
> - terryR


Congrats, Terry. Good luck with the new job. I have no idea why it took this long when there's obviously a need for nurses, but at least it's going now.


----------



## terryR

No way; hoping a little sun from mowing grass today will help.

I look like this…










but not as cute


----------



## TerryDowning

congrats Terry


----------



## Brit

That's a great pic Terry.

Shame about the beard, that must feel weird for sure. At least you might still have time to get a bit of a tan though so it blends in a bit.

Do the cats still recognize you?


----------



## Brit

Yeti - Don't beat yourself up it looks fantastic. I got changed last night after work to dig a new border over and my wife and I spent so long arguing over where the damn border should be that the light went and I decided it was no longer worth getting sweaty and put the tools away again.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Cute oic, Terry. On the plus side, no strangers will even notice it behind a mask.


----------



## HokieKen

I shaved my beard down to just a goatee a couple of months ago TR. Since I have to wear a face mask at work, I don't think anyone here has really even noticed 

And congrats on the new job!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, good news.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I got into the shop for a few minutes this morning. The Chief Inspector was right there with me while I scraped some very old glue squeeze-out from some sliding trays for the antique tool chest. Unfortunately, I also discovered two more pieces that need some repairs and re-gluing.









On the plus side, things have started to move along and I should have a new, dedicated shop built before the snow falls. Between my accident and all my subsequent disabilities, it has taken 6-8 years to get this far. I'm so glad that it's FINALLY moving forward. I just wish that I was able to do it myself. Fortunately, I have folks like BBY to help me do this vicariously.


----------



## Mosquito

Good news Terry. Feel the breeze now lol That's always the first thing I notice when I shave my winter beard short again lol

And BBY, time for some scaffolding. When I finished out the inside of my shop, the scaffolding was worth every penny (I bought a 6' long rolling cheap one). If nothing else, helps not having to move crap around as often, and stand/lean against rungs all day


----------



## ToddJB

Great news Terry! Congrats.

Yeti, that's looking good! Since you like ladder work so much , when you're all done with that you can help me hang gutters…. 30' up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> On the plus side, things have started to move along and I should have a new, dedicated shop built before the snow falls. Between my accident and all my subsequent disabilities, it has taken 6-8 years to get this far. I m so glad that it s FINALLY moving forward. I just wish that I was able to do it myself. Fortunately, I have folks like BBY to help me do this vicariously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kent


 The best help I can offer is buy all of you lumber before March 2020, after that, it has doubled at least. What size is it going to be, looks like maybe 16' x 20'?

Todd, I'm a huge fan of an articulating or telescopic lift at anything over 25' in the air but they're pricey to rent and delivery is usually quite pricey as well.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> The best help I can offer is buy all of you lumber before March 2020, after that, it has doubled at least. What size is it going to be, looks like maybe 16 x 20 ?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I was already trying to get a contractor in March, but had a b!t$# of a time getting any to slow down and LISTEN to what I wanted. Oh well. With all my problems, this project needs to be turn-key complete. I say what I want and I write cheques; it's the only way it can be built. Prices here haven't doubled, but finding lumber is a pain. It's also someone else's problem. ;-)

20 by 24. See here (my workshop page, updated comment today) for a more details and plans.


----------



## terryR

thanks, guys! Yes, my cats still recognize me, and I seem to be a lot cooler now. Time to get used to a facemask again!

But having an income will allow me to finish unpacking tools and get my shop set up. So glad my LN51 wasn't damaged during a fall this past year; I had boxes stacked in a bad way and found him on the concrete floor one morning.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, at the end of my senior year in college I was interviewing with Big 8 accounting firms. The beard had to go. I didn't warn the family, I just shaved it. The kids were freaked out. They never saw me without a beard and they were in high school. Took my wife a day or so to get used to it.

Looking back, should have kept the beard. Hated the job.


----------



## terryR

^that's funny! I expected my cats would freak out.

As soon as covid isn't a problem, I'll grow it back! I earned all the grey hair in my beard and want to show it off. LOL


----------



## jmartel

I can grow a mean neckbeard, but the rest is all patchy. So, no beard for me.


----------



## KentInOttawa

In an odd twist, Google Photos decided to remind me of photos I took one year ago. This one almost matches the one I posted here earlier today.









And earlier…


>


Not much has changed.


----------



## JayT

Congrats on the job, Terry.

Progress on the train is looking good, Kevin. It's a very interesting project and I'm glad you are sharing it with us.

Todd, I'd definitely be renting a boom lift. I rented one a few years ago to paint the gables on our house at about 20' high. It was a lot faster to hit a joystick to move the bucket a few feet over than to climb down, move the ladder four feet, climb back up, paint for 5 minutes and repeat all over again.

I've had a goatee since college. Shaved it off once for a role in a community theater production back when I was teaching. Freaked a couple of my students out. We had gone to a marching band competition that morning and I had the goatee, then shaved it off in the afternoon before the first play production.


----------



## DLK

Congratulations Terry!


----------



## Brit

Now be honest Kent. You superglud the dog's feet to the stool didn't you?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Now be honest Kent. You superglud the dog's feet to the stool didn't you?
> 
> - Brit


Um. Nope. ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

More progress.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Yay!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Changing band saw tires is not fun.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did you get urethane tires for it? Rubber or urethane always cooperates better when warm.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Changing band saw tires is not fun.
> 
> - theoldfart


Dad and changed tires on his bandsaw in less than 10 minutes.

What's the problem, OF? ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

1. Stubborn so I put the first one on without warmth, obviously took a while.

2. Heated the second in hot water. About ten minutes. Lesson learned.

I did get inexpensive urethane. The Carters with the pretty blue color were $26 each plus shipping. i went with the bright orange and paid $25 for both delivered. Time will tell if it was bargain. For the moment it's running great. Took the down time to fine tune everything. Cleaned and stoned the blade as well.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## terryR

I miss using a big band saw. Have been too lazy to run a 240v circuit in the new shop, so mine is just a dust collector for now.

And I know it needs new tires. I've already bought a new set, and now I'm so glad Kevin learned a lesson today.

wow, these are easier the more ya make…


----------



## theoldfart

With the band saw back in action I finished the rest of the roof ribs. They'll get installed on Monday and Tuesday then it's off to Donner Lake for some R&R since the fires seem to be abating for now.


----------



## DLK

> Changing band saw tires is not fun.
> 
> - theoldfart


Try doing it mid winter in an unheated shop.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, hot water.

Don, wouldn't have an unheated shop.


----------



## miketo

> off to Donner Lake for some R&R


"Donner, party of five…. Donner, party of four…. Donner, party of three…."


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, that's the place. Join us for dinner?


----------



## theoldfart

Spent some time playing in the shop. I honed the cutter on the 77.

Oak 1/2" square to 3/8" round. It's a miracle!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Lots of fun, ain't it? Pretty amazing too. Quite the contraption.


----------



## duckmilk

Love it Kevin.










Yesterday evening looking east.


----------



## theoldfart

Once I figured out a few things(works best if the stock fits the square hole snugly, use a dowel pointer to start the bevel) it just flew. I honed the cutter somewhat, i will do better next time.

Amazed at the gear ratio, that cutter flies!

It is a blast.

Duck, celestial objects playing peek a boo?


----------



## DLK

Damn Kevin, now I will have to get a 77. It seems that the cutters are what makes it very expensive!

Would soaking the stick in mineral oil for a few days as one does for cutting threads hel produce even better results?


----------



## BrandonW

Kevin, you have to give us a short video of that 77 in action. It seems like a fun tool to operate. Best wises for a safe(!) and restful break at Donner Lake.


----------



## theoldfart

Not much sun, heavy smoke this morning.


----------



## KentInOttawa

An interesting #4 on eBay today.









It even has the standard broken tote.


----------



## BrandonW

Looks likes a type 11. That would make for a cool decoration if it weren't so pricey.


----------



## DLK

Well you can't buy pressure treated lumber in the U.S. right now. So I made my first scarf joint to get a long enough edge for a garden patio. It was fun. The timber is Hemlock that I bought some 20 years ago. Here are some pictures before it gets buried in the ground:


----------



## theoldfart

A little bit more of the railroad roof rib regalia. We've replaced everything that was warranted.










We cut back the old roof till we found wood in good shape then I sistered a rib onto an existing rib that was in good shape This will be the staring point for the new T&G.










We lucked out in that the last few feet of roof tin was intact and preserved the wood structure underneath. The end of the roof is formed by multiple curves going both across the roof as well as going towards the end. I have to do the rebuild of everything at the fear end, one end is enough.

Just an FYI, the snow plow is being rebuilt as well. It was destroyed in a fire, all thats left is the metal.










Don, awesome workmanship on the scarf. Well done prof!


----------



## DLK

Thanks Kevin. I am also draw boring hidden mortise tenons to join the short sides to the long side of the garden edging. My wife thinks it is serious overkill. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, nice job on those ribs. Seriously.

For that T&G roof work, sure would be nice if you could jump every third or fourth one back to the previous rib. It'd add a sh*t-ton of structural integrity. A bunch more work though.

Don, those joints are seriously good work!


----------



## DLK

Thanks smitty. But once I got it figured out it wasn't all that hard. I considered doing the angled scarf joints or the ones held together with wedges. But this one was all straight parallel cuts and a little chiseling.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, that was the plan however there was too much damage. Going farther back would involve removing more good uncompromised tin than we want.


----------



## jmartel

Nice work, Don and Kev.

In case anyone forgot that I actually do woodworking as well, I cleaned up the shop tonight.



















And got stuff prepped to work on tomorrow










Bit of a preview


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> Bit of a preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Wow! I'm a sucker for quilted maple at least that's what it looks like anyway, beautiful figure, that's drool worthy.


----------



## terryR

That's beautiful, JBronze. Serious shop envy goin' on.

OF, looks fabulous; where is the A/C in the metal building?

Lovely scarf joints! I'll have to look up how that's done…


----------



## HokieKen

Dang that's some gorgeous wood Jcurly!


----------



## theoldfart

A/C? Hah

Open doors is it.


----------



## Brit

Excellent work chaps. Carry on.


----------



## theoldfart

JQuilt, beautiful slab man.

Something new around here. Bright sun and blue sky. I think it's a government plot to confuse us.


----------



## jmartel

Should be fun to see it finished. One of the desks is going to get a waterfall edge, similar to this. Not the same legs though. I have ikea drawers to go under for a "temporary" (i.e. 5 years) solution until I can build nicer matching ones.










The other one will get the same ikea drawers, but no waterfall edge. It's going into what was the closet, so won't be able to see the edge.


----------



## DLK

> Lovely scarf joints! I'll have to look up how that's done…
> 
> - terryR


Just 3 straight cuts and you chisel out the mortice. The two sides are mirror images so the trick is careful layout. I actually used my 1-2-3 blocks for the lay out. beams were 4" by 4". (It would have helped if they were more square.)
So I made my sides 2 inches thick, and the tongue and mortise 1 by 2 inches. Tied together with 3/4" birch dowels, which I remembered to wax before driving them through. Then cleaned it up with a saw and plane.


----------



## Mosquito

nice work Don. And I hear ya. Trying to get the treated bottom plates I needed was obnoxious. Ended up having to buy 14' and cutting them down, since that was the shortest they had that were over 4' long


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Box work. A walnut box with sliding lid that holds a couple special drink glasses for my college son on his 21st birthday.


----------



## theoldfart

Good idea on the gift Smitty.


----------



## ToddJB

Love that idea Smitty. I bought both of the kids a bottle of bourbon on the day they were born. Nicest bottle I could afford at the time. Hopefully we can open them together on their 21st birthday.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool box Smitty! (For my birthday can I have the Odd Job photbombing on the back of the bench? ;-p)

I shoulda had the foresight to give my stepson something good to drink on his 21st. Maybe he would have something in the fridge besides PBR these days if I had.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Very nice Smitty, at the rate my kids are going adding alcohol to to the mix would be akin to throwing dynamite in a camp fire, not something I'm interested in doing anytime soon, but then again they're all under 10. I suspect none of them would be happy drunks, probably more like an ill tempered bull on PCP.

What the heck is wrong with PBR? It won a blue ribbon!


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I didn't help matters with his garage-warming gift either Yeti









Speaking of… anybody heard anything out of Fridge lately? You may recognize that sign from his avatar, they are one and the same ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Seems like he's been gone for a long time, hope all is well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sent him a pic of it last night (he's in Omaha, headed there this weekend). His reply? "Legendary."



Fun little box. Dovetailing remains my favorite hand tool activity.

Glad y'all like it.

Kenny, if I'd send it to you, what would I crash the sides of my photos with??


----------



## jmartel

Got the flattening jig made up last night.










And managed to get once face flattened on 2 out of 4 slabs.










Gotta spend tonight doing the other 2 slabs and getting everything to matching thicknesses.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

I'm coming to an end on a game cabinet my wife asked for forever ago, little sad she wanted to paint it, but it's off my list and I might actually get to build my workbench now or finish refinishing my drill press I've only been working on for like 2 years lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Nick. I like the strap hinges.


----------



## Brit

That's a killer cabinet and for the record I like your wife's choice of paint colour. Not saying it wouldn't have looked good without the paint, but it definitely looks good painted. Nice build!


----------



## DLK

I agree with Andy. The contrast between the blue and the interior is very nice. Just don't put anything in it. LOL Where did you get the hinges. I really like them.


----------



## TheFridge

Speak of the devil and he shall appear lol


----------



## HokieKen

Fridge! I thought I felt a warmness in my nether regions. You've just been lurking for months waiting for somebody to ask about you haven't you?


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> I agree with Andy. The contrast between the blue and the interior is very nice. Just don t put anything in it. LOL Where did you get the hinges. I really like them.
> 
> - Combo Prof


https://www.signaturehardware.com/cast-iron-decorative-hinge.html

Those are the hinges I got, they're antique pewter. Just a side note they are very nice, but they come with very shallow slotted screws which you may want to deepen or go real slow. The door knobs are also from the same site and in the same finish.

Thank you for the compliment, I have two small kids and lots of board games, me and my wife play with them and on our "date night" so it will be filled quickly unfortunately.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> That s a killer cabinet and for the record I like your wife s choice of paint colour. Not saying it wouldn t have looked good without the paint, but it definitely looks good painted. Nice build!
> 
> - Brit


Thanks Brit, I showed her some while I was at the hardware store and she chose the one I chose so it worked out good. She's pretty good when it comes to color choices.

On another note I've been watching your saw sharpening video as I'm dipping my toes into restoration and sharpening. Its been invaluable thus far on the practice saws I have, just need to get a better vise setup for doing it.

Thank you again for the compliment and the video,
-Nick


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! The ultimate lurker. Haven't been up to much. Kids don't go to sleep so I don't get shop time at night any more and I'm sick of sweating during the summer and freezing during the winter. Maintenance is all I've accomplished lately. Effing work on the house never ends either. Good times.


----------



## ToddJB

Nick, love the cabinet.

Fridge is a touch hole.

Jmart, those slabs look promising!

Yeti, my thoughts on the booze is this: if I ignore the reality that they are going to partake, then I have to play catch up with their decision making. If I lead them into it, along side of me, with fancy pants stuff, then it's something we can share, and hopefully giving them a taste of the finer things in life, they'll aim for better, and better, by shear cost, the volume will be less.

It's a plan, that will likely fail, but aleast it is a plan!


----------



## duckmilk

Hey Fridge!



> Yeti, my thoughts on the booze is this: if I ignore the reality that they are going to partake, then I have to play catch up with their decision making. If I lead them into it, along side of me, with fancy pants stuff, then it s something we can share, and hopefully giving them a taste of the finer things in life, they ll aim for better, and better, by shear cost, the volume will be less.
> 
> It s a plan, that will likely fail, but aleast it is a plan!
> 
> - ToddJB


I agree Todd. My parents introduced my brother and I to beverages of many sorts, but at the same time they were teaching us the responsibilities that go along with that. I guess it rubbed off on me because when I went to college, I was a much more responsible drunk, er drinker, than the majority, especially those that had previously been forbidden to imbibe. College life usually involves some form of drinking and a parent is not going to be around to monitor.


----------



## 489tad

What no parents at sleep over college??? Dang it!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Fridge. Glad to hear you're still around. We have missed your rapier wit. Hope things are well with you.


----------



## HokieKen

I just got drunk a lot and my parents got pissed a lot. Like a red-blooded American family.


----------



## Mosquito

I never drank in college. And by never, I do mean never. Still don't, not sure how


----------



## jmartel

Got 2 out of 4 slabs done tonight with the router jig. Current plan for the desk with waterfall edge










Edge guide going across showing where the joint is going to be, straight edge on far left is probably going to be cut off so it sits closer to the wall. Crazy amounts of curl in these slabs.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> Got 2 out of 4 slabs done tonight with the router jig. Current plan for the desk with waterfall edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge guide going across showing where the joint is going to be, straight edge on far left is probably going to be cut off so it sits closer to the wall. Crazy amounts of curl in these slabs.
> 
> - jmartel


Those are some awesome pieces of wood, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## ToddJB

> I never drank in college. And by never, I do mean never. Still don t, not sure how
> 
> - Mosquito


If you need me to adopt you, and do some homeschooling, I'd be happy to.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, if you heavily round the waterfall you can make it look like someone bending over.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, if you heavily round the waterfall you can make it look like someone bending over.
> 
> - ToddJB


Shame there's not a well placed knot right in the middle of the slabs then.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Todd, it was never for a lack of others trying, that's for sure :-D


----------



## HokieKen

Read and learn Mos'. You're doing yourself a disservice.


----------



## terryR

Nick, I also like the color; would rather see the wood myself, but your wife's vote is important.

JWaterfall, how do you flatten those 2×4 rails perfectly? My shop will get a router soon, and I need to fix some cherry slabs I've had for years.

Actually, I'm glad there is no butt knot!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I made a router jig very similar to #Jnobuttknot's a couple of years ago TR. I used 3/4" ply screwed together in an L shape for the side rails. That gives me 2 different heights to choose from and gives me something to clamp on.


----------



## jmartel

Same as Kenny. Plywood. I screwed 2 pieces together and then trimmed up on the table saw. I had to laminate them anyway to get it long enough. Be warned that it takes a while to flatten though. Each pass was about 10-15 min long. And you can't take off too much at once, so depending on how warped they are, it might require 3 passes like mine did. Each side.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it's a pretty slow process. All I've used mine for was end grain cookies and even that took too long for my ADD to stand it.


----------



## jmartel

Best to put on some headphones and jam out to some tunes. One thing to note is that I switched to a full face shield after the first pass because the chips were flying everywhere. Got up under safety glasses and into my eyes. Probably also should have been wearing a respirator.


----------



## Mosquito

that's pretty much the only way I ever use a router, with a respirator and safety glasses that are either sealed around my eyes or with a face mask for the same reasons. Also why I wear safety glasses with my face shield at the lathe too, I've had stuff in behind the face shield before that has made me glad I had safety glasses on besides. Belt and suspenders, you know.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys! I'm afraid I need a new face shield; been wearing mine for the lathe for years, and it's beat up. But, that proves it was doing its job IMO.

I've already noticed how much cooler my body is without the beard; wearing a respirator sucked pretty bad earlier this year. Now, it only sucks a little. There are different levels of suckiness involved in every part of life now.

HK, never tried an end grain cookie; my problem is Macadamia nut cookies; just cannot control myself around them.


----------



## miketo

> never tried an end grain cookie
> 
> - terryR


End-grain cookies are delicious. You just have to visit the dentist afterward to pull out splinters.


----------



## jmartel

Good source of fiber.


----------



## Lazyman

> I made a router jig very similar to #Jnobuttknot s a couple of years ago TR. I used 3/4" ply screwed together in an L shape for the side rails. That gives me 2 different heights to choose from and gives me something to clamp on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Nic e *K*NC machine. Definitely needs some dust collection though.

I've been wanting to try using the CNC machine's spoilboard surfacing toolpath for leveling a slab. All I need is a slab.


----------



## JayT

Gotta love honey-dos. Quite a while back, my wife had asked me to look at the bathroom window because the top sash wouldn't go all the way up. Had a couple days off (supposed to be for Handworks) so decided to tackle that this morning. Kinda went like this:

Assess window from inside, need to get to outside.
Take off storm window.
Get upper sash working.
Notice that there is quite a bit of peeling paint.
Scrape so I can prime and paint
Find small hole in the sill underneath peeling paint
Hmm, there's some rotten wood here
An hour later, wishing Todd or Smitty lived closer
Three hours later, wishing Stef was next door

Finally . . .










Here's what remained of the sill










Told the wife no more honey-dos. Somehow, I've still got a list, starting with priming and painting a sill.


----------



## duckmilk

Ouch, what a miserable job Jay. If the replacement wasn't treated, maybe water seal it before priming?


----------



## Lazyman

That's what epoxy filler is for!


----------



## rad457

Kenny, forgot that I had the twin, even came with the extra blades and a box


----------



## bigblockyeti

More progress.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Andre! I have two of the blades for mine but haven't been able to get my hands on one of the skinny ones in my price range. I love those little squares though


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, that's looking great.

JayT, though that job stinks your repair looks impeccable. Nice job. And yes, my wife fails to understand her "quick request" typically leads to an all day, or multi-day, activity for reasons like this.


----------



## JayT

Thanks, Todd. Unfortunately, I've got practice on replacing sills-that's the third one on this house so far and I probably need to do one more on the north side before winter hits. Not looking forward to that one, as it's under a double window. My wife actually totally understands. When I said something about this one, her response was, "You know that anything in this house is going to be like that. Next time just plan on having to take out the whole wall and anything less will seem like a bonus." Worst part of the project was finding the huge gob of caulk where some previous owner tried to "fix" the problem. Probably done right before my wife purchased the house (she owned it when we got married) I hate it when people try to cover up issues instead of just fixing correctly.

Building's looking good, BBY.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Jay, that's the most frustrating part for me out of any of it too. And then sometimes the extra effort that has to be put in to undo the previous fix, which is sometimes worse than just dealing with it


----------



## HokieKen

I got extremely lucky on our house. The previous owner, who was the original owner, was exceptional. Aside from some horrible taste in color, using wallpaper in the kitchen and dining room and putting carpet instead of hardwood in the living areas, he was exceptional at maintaining the house. Everything I have had to fool with was completely up to code. And other than the stupid bathtub and shower inserts, I haven't run into anything builder grade. All the doors, plumbing fixtures and outlets/switches are good stuff and I haven't run into anything that was done sloppy.

Nice work on the window JayT. But do you think your planes are going to make themselves? ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

All of the above just affirm my insistence on buying a newly built house. All I need to do are improvements and maintenance.

Back to the smokey air, Donner and Truckee were relatively good.



















I'm also choosing to ignore that smoke is the reason for the pretty sunsets.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've got a solid, but temporary, lumber rack attached to the back of my shed. Other than attracting squirrel nests and not keeping out the weather, it's sort of just okay. Soon, I'll get to move the contents of the rack into a new shop that is in the works. It all sounds simple enough until I realized that this rack and everything on, under and near it needs to be moved so that the contractor can place the insulation for the new slab. Oops.










So I started by setting up a pair of light-duty sawhorses and transferring lumber from the rack to the sawhorses. Well, after overloading the sawhorses, some of the legs started to sink into the ground which was soft from the recent rains. As the legs sunk, the weight was transferred to the side that was already sinking and a positive feedback loop to a bad situation was created. I was able to slow down the impending crash with one hand while scooping the Chief Inspector (dog/Bella) out from underneath but was then forced to just let it crash.



















I think these sawhorses will need to be put down.










I was able to get out later and empty most of the rack before some more rain started.










I'll take the progress and the lessons and do something else tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I a case like that, you need a break and a big bowl of soup.


----------



## duckmilk

> "a positive feedback loop to a bad situation was created"
> - Kent


Holy cow, just had to put that into quotes. That phrase made me laugh hard. Thanks Kent!


----------



## KentInOttawa

Paul, I actually prefer rum.










Duck, I'm glad that I'm not the only one to realize some levity from this situation.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I don't drink rum Kent. I stand by my soup of the day, even though I'm sitting. Too much soup.

The picture is from Old Town in San Diego. Can't wait to get out of here tomorrow. They do have good margaritas though.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul, I've been really enjoying Tequila lately, too. I find myself leaning towards anejos - most bourbony.

Is the new shop mating up to that other building, Kent?

Kevin, wasn't your place on the other coast an old home? You were happy to leave it?

Kenny, too bad the next owner won't be able to say the same about your house. Sad really.


----------



## theoldfart

^Spam-a-Rita anyone?

Flagged.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Todd, No. It's just a simple, free-standing shop, 20 feet wide and 24 feet deep. This is pretty much as large as I can go with the city's zoning regs. It will be insulated, wired, heated, cooled, and the interior will be sheathed with 1/2" plywood. Most importantly, it'll be mine.



















The plans have been submitted to the city, but COVID is clogging up everything imaginable. Still, I hope to have it dried in before the snow hits. It will be nice to have enough space to have more than one thing going on at a time.


----------



## KentInOttawa

The 20×24 shop will be going where the 10×20 tent sits now.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, it was built in 1948. The guy was a finish carpenter. His work was spectacular, perfect coping, outside trim covered in bronze sheathing, the roof valleys were bronze. I can not say the same for the second owner. Cheap and badly done "modernization". We reroofed it, put in all Pella wood windows, installed a Buderus boiler and put in two split systems and insulation.

We would have preferred to stay but our kids and their families are here.


----------



## ToddJB

I see now, Kent. That will be nice!

Kev, that does sound awesome.


----------



## theoldfart

Got back in the shop today, I have been ruminating on fire! Should my shop start burning i am not sure I could afford to replace everything. Since a total loss from a blazing inferno is unavoidable I started to think about near misses. Another LJ posted not too long ago about his luck after a tree dropped on his shop. It was raining and with the roof gone the shop flooded. His good fortune was to have most of his hand tools in his chest with the cover down. He saved most of his tools. I had been leaving my chests open just out of laziness. So now they are always closed. I bought a fire proof blanket to cover them and the bench. This is a longwinded explanation for my mini project today. Several of my prized tools have not been in the chests since they have their own boxes. I need to get them into the chests as well. So i modernized this box to start.










Added handles, hinges and a latch.




























It's now in the chest along with my 55 and a box with all the 45 cutters.










You can see the fire blanket at the lower right. Next up, get the 405 and 45 into the other chest. Also have to get all my wooden planes in the chest as well.


----------



## BrandonW

That's a beautiful case for a nice tool. You more than did it justice!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Brandon, but I can't take credit for the case. It's the original shipping box. I suppose I've killed the "Original Box" value but hell, it's a shipping box! And I'm having fun using my hand tools.


----------



## BrandonW

Ah. I was wondering what your technique was for getting the LN logo on there! Still, it's a nice improvement.


----------



## theoldfart

AH, lettering like that requires the ability to draw a straight line. Leaves me out.


----------



## BrandonW

Ive printed stuff out on a laser printer and transferred it to wood using a acetone. You don't need to draw a straight line to do that.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin, you do nice work and I'm jealous of the free standing shops. 
















I guess drywall paper and adhesive are up to code. At least they put one lag screw to cover the 17' span. 
And yes I do cut out the drywall for wood to wood contact.


----------



## 489tad

A little trim repair.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, do I detect a little frustration in your posts? 

Hang in there, you gotta run out if ish to fix sometime.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Badlands are, in a word, awe-inspiring. Pics don't do the area justice.

(But I'll post a few tonight…)

Carry on.


----------



## theoldfart

It is an amazing place. Just pops up. Great campground at Custer State Park.


----------



## theoldfart

This is the old chest and these are the wooden specialty planes that will live there.










I need to figure out a "holding" bracket for the screw and wedge arm planes. My 45 needs to fit in as well.

All tucked in.


----------



## jmartel

Told a buddy I'd sell him my last slab that was 3" thick rough for use on a vanity top in his new house. After flattening it and tossing some DNA on it, I'm regretting selling it so cheap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This is cool too.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, looks great. Taking in Little Big Horn or Crazy Horse?


----------



## BrandonW

Nice photos, Smitty. I haven't been but it's on the list!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Told a buddy I d sell him my last slab that was 3" thick rough for use on a vanity top in his new house. After flattening it and tossing some DNA on it, I m regretting selling it so cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


You have the best looking wood.


----------



## miketo

Wow. That slab is something.

If that's what you do for a buddy, I'm going to be your new very best friend.


----------



## DLK

> Told a buddy I d sell him my last slab that was 3" thick rough for use on a vanity top in his new house. After flattening it and tossing some DNA on it, I m regretting selling it so cheap.
> 
> - jmartel


Why the DNA? What does it do for you?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Crazy Horse was cool!


----------



## theoldfart

There's also Spearfish Canyon Smitty. Still think Little Big Horn was the best. The National Park interpretive guides knew their stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty that area of America is on my list to visit.

Jmart, that is a mighty fine looking piece of wood. If he's not a woodworker, please offer to do the finish for him so he at least doesn't f it up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Didnt make spearfish. Too much fun in deadwood.


----------



## theoldfart

Did you put on a mustache?


----------



## bandit571

Aces and eights?


----------



## jmartel

DNA to see the figure and it evaporates quick without increasing moisture content.

And Todd, I'm doing the finish for him as well. Got some GF Enduro-var to go on all the slabs.


----------



## jmartel

Super smoky day out today. Lots of wildfires around it seems.


----------



## theoldfart

We lucked out, the power shut offs just missed us. The RR museum is dark so stayed home today. My son is in the dark as well. A couple of scary days ahead and the fire that was near us just started up again in a small spot. Smoke is pretty bad and the winds are cranking up. Wish we were back at Donner Lake.



















The roof on the RR car has been challenging. Took a lot of care making the ribs uniform. Turns out the car has one side bowed out about 2" and the other side sagging about an inch. Been working on the fine art of shimming!


----------



## Brit

The grass went down over the last two days in my garden project. Nice to see a bit of green in the garden at last. In an ideal world, the steps would have been finished before the grass was laid, but we've been finding that the pandemic has played havoc with supply chains for some items we've ordered for the project and there was a delay on the steps. I fitted a piece of wood at the back edge of the top step which represents where the top of the tiled step will be so they could level the grass correctly. After the steps are in, I'll trim the grass back and nail it down.










I shifted a couple of tonnes of top soil into two quarter circle borders after marking them out. There will be a row of 8" square green oak posts with lights that go around the curve to separate the grass from the borders, but that probably won't get done until Spring next year. Also going to put some wood bark or something around the base of the trees.



















Last weekend, I laid the bases around the two summer houses. Next week, I'll be putting a layer of white Chinese quartz resin bound gravel on top to give us a sweepable/washable surface to easily pick up pine needles and cones. Got to work fast for that job.










The photos don't do the grass justice really. I'm impressed with it and I'll never have to cut grass for the rest of my life. Amen to that!


----------



## HokieKen

WOW Andy! That is gorgeous )


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, your workmanship is impeccable. The hardscape will be gorgeous. But …..plastic grass? 

It does explain all the drainage infrastructure.


----------



## Brit

Kev - There's artificial grass and there's artificial grass. This is the good stuff, but I accept it isn't everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been seriously thinking about artificial grass in my backyard. My trees have gotten so big that I don't get enough sun for grass to grow anymore so the options are live with mud, make the whole thing a shade garden or artificial grass (not cutting down the trees). The good stuff looks pretty awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Andy, that looks amazing!

We had friends that did that. They love it. It does look funny when a dong takes a crap on it though. It's just perched atop the blades.


----------



## Brit

Certainly worth exploring Nathan. I'd definitely recommend getting lots of grass samples. You really need to see it before you buy. Put the sample in the sun and shade, see if the colour matches the colour of the grass in your area, etc. We got about ten samples of different types, lengths, etc. My wife went through them first and narrowed it down to two. She told me to pick two out of the ten samples and I arrived at the same two she did. We settled on the one I linked to above based on reviews really.

In terms of maintenance, you just have to apply some weed killer twice a year and rake it when the trees start shedding. A leaf blower and a rake are all you need really. Because it arrives on a roll, it takes a little while for pile to straighten up properly and shine will gradually reduce making it even more natural looking.


----------



## theoldfart

The winds have shifted. Some pics










Ten minutes before I took these it was clear blue. The smoke is from the North Complex fires around Susanville.



















Andy, we didn't want the hassle of a big lawn especially here in Northern California. I gave in and we put in a 20×30 patch for my wife. Battery mower and five mins and I'm done. Watering is computer controlled and adaptive to weather conditions, minimum waste.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry the old choo choo is messing with you Kev. That smoke has to be a bigger worry though. Anything near you this time?

Your back (?) yard is looking very inviting Andy. When you get things more complete, a virtual walk-through would be enjoyable.

I have a good friend up in South Dakota Smitty. Your pictures make me want to go up for a long visit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful place, Duck. My first time in the state, definitely hope to get back there someday soon. Sioux Falls was also a great stop. Wall Drug and the Corn Palace? Just okay. Minuteman Missle Silo? Good. Sod home / homestead built in 1909? Excellent stop as well.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck the closest one is a bout sixty miles north of us, so far.

View from the shop a few minutes ago and that's not blue sky, more like black.



















Neighbors are using word apocalyptic a bit.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

Yikes, stay safe Kev, hope it's out soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Stay safe Kev. If you want to ship one of your small Langdon boxes to me for safe keeping, I'm here for ya brother. Seriously though, those fires are crazy out there. Hoping they stay distant.

If I had a small, flat, enclosed area like that, I'd love to roll out some artificial turf Andy. It would look kinda funny in the winter though… Maybe I could roll the green stuff up and roll out some brown stuff around mid-November?


----------



## DLK

Kevin, I'm looking for a fire proof box to ship the miter box to you. No luck so far.


----------



## theoldfart

I appreciate that Don. I don't approve of hot boxes.


----------



## bandit571

Been having trouble finding handles for a couple M-F No. 14s…..two rear handles have lost their horns….and one front knob has…issues..









I may swap out with a M-F #900 V-line for the front knob….....and may just use the two rear handles as is….this one is a Craftsman version…the other is a Type 3…

I'll keep looking….Craftsman cost me just $5…seems strange to pay $30 just for the handles…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Been having trouble finding handles for a couple M-F No. 14s…..two rear handles have lost their horns…. - bandit571


 You are always paying forward, how about I send you a couple 1-1/8" thick Indian Rosewood handle blanks to make your own totes?










Lee Valley #5 Tote template: https://assets.leevalley.com/Original/10090/56664-stanley-number-5-and-up-plane-tote-c-06-e.pdf

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

Thank you!


----------



## HokieKen

Solid Captain!


----------



## theoldfart

Good on ya Cptn. well done.


----------



## jmartel

Was cruising through the real estate listings of the rich and famous here where I live, and saw this. Thought people here would appreciate the woodwork and everything involved.

https://www.redfin.com/WA/Bainbridge-Island/Undisclosed-address-98110/home/2273322

Even has a cable car to ride down to the water. Stairs are for poor people.


----------



## Brit

Nice pad.


----------



## rad457

> Was cruising through the real estate listings of the rich and famous here where I live, and saw this. Thought people here would appreciate the woodwork and everything involved.
> 
> https://www.redfin.com/WA/Bainbridge-Island/Undisclosed-address-98110/home/2273322
> 
> Even has a cable car to ride down to the water. Stairs are for poor people.
> 
> - jmartel


Well with the borders closed thought I would sell my summer house Funny thing is taxes are lower than my current house?


----------



## DLK

I have to run 220 out the back of the shop down the wall in exterior conduit to a quick disconnect box for a mini split.
Can I run wire wire for a 110 circuit in the same exterior conduit?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I have to run 220 out the back of the shop down the wall in exterior conduit to a quick disconnect box for a mini split. Can I run wire wire for a 110 circuit in the same exterior conduit?
> - Combo Prof


Yes, as long as you don't exceed the fill limit for size conduit used? 
Forget the NEC code section, have to look it up later when i have time.

Cheers!


----------



## DLK

Thanks I may have more questions. For Example how much space must I leave around the inside part of a mini split. can I put a bookcase (or shelving) up adjacent to it? Trying to figure out how big a hole I need in a wall of tools.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Thanks I may have more questions. For Example how much space must I leave around the inside part of a mini split. can I put a bookcase (or shelving) up adjacent to it? Trying to figure out how big a hole I need in a wall of tools.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Check what the installation manual says. I'm refining which model I want for my new shop, and its manual specifies clearance for all sides of both the inside and outside unit.


----------



## Lazyman

> I have to run 220 out the back of the shop down the wall in exterior conduit to a quick disconnect box for a mini split.
> Can I run wire wire for a 110 circuit in the same exterior conduit?
> 
> - Combo Prof


BTW, I case you don't realize, you are not supposed to use romex inside a conduit. You normally should pull individual wires.


----------



## DLK

Lazyman that is what I thought. But the mini split contractor said to run ground romex in it. Anyway I think I should run romex in side the garage above the rafters then when I enter the conduit I would switch to the individual wires.

But then whay nit just run romex all the way. What's the objection?


----------



## Lazyman

My understanding is that romex inside conduit can build up heat. I don't think that the code forbids it but I've read that it is generally frowned upon. Another reason not to is that it can be a pain to pull romex through conduit unless the conduit a little oversized or a relatively short run.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> But then why not just run romex all the way. What s the objection?
> - Combo Prof


ROMEX cable is not allowed to be used in WET locations. Outside in conduit is considered a wet location.
BUT
NEC section 312.5 allows running Romex (or NM cable) inside conduit, with stipulations;
summarized for simplicity -
- conduit must enter outside unit from top
- limited to 10' in length
- can not use flexible conduit
- NM cable ends on both side of conduit must be properly anchored (stapled in house, under screws in box)

So you can run MN cable out of the house into conduit, down the wall to the code required disconnect box, if less than 10ft away. You are required to protect the NM cable as it comes through wall, so conduit must terminate just inside the wall, where need to have rounded grommet on end of conduit to keep edge from cutting wire due vibration. 
Then run flex cable with THHN wires from the disconnect box to the condenser unit.

You asked about running more than 1 circuit in conduit, and then posted ROMEX modification:

The code rules for conduit fill are not kind to NM cable .vs. individual wires. The fill ratio is based on OD of cable. Generally speaking running more than one NM in conduit requires 2.5x+ size increase of conduit. The costs for large conduit are abusive. Much cheaper to put a water proof junction box on outside wall, where you terminate the NM cable to THHN, and run THHN in smaller conduit.

Part of problem with NM in conduit is temperature rating. NM is always rated for 60°C. Conduit with THHN is rated for 75°C, which translates into higher current capability for same wire size. Best example is 14AWG THHN wire is rated for 20A @ 75°C, while 14AWG NM cable is only allowed for 15A circuit due cable bundle in jacket.

One other challenge with conduit sharing is circuit de-rating. Have to de-rate wiring to 80% when circuits share conduit. Which means you need might larger wires for same current. The mashup of fill/circuit rules can be obnoxious, and easy to mess up. Most electricians always assume conduit sharing, in case someone adds wires to conduit at later time, but you never know without checking. There are a massive number of online tables for circuit fill/de-rating of WIRES for conduit. Can even find apps for your smart phone.

BTW- NEC is not manual on how to install wiring, it is national safety guideline to prevent fires. 
Your local AHJ and inspector has the final say on wiring 'rules' and acceptable methods.

Last but not least:
I am not an licensed electrician, 
When you have questions on power wiring, should always use a local professional electrician.

Be safe, not sorry.


----------



## rockusaf

I finally got AC in the shop! It's a pre-fab building with tiny windows that were too small for the minimum size all the units I was looking at but found one cheap enough and it looked like I could modify the frame and seals to make it work. A bit of cutting and bending got it in just fine and it made a huge difference in the temp and humidity in the shop. Looking forward to working out there without having to towel off every 5 minutes.

Rock


----------



## DLK

I have a solution now that does not involve conduit. I can exit to the exterior at about 4 ft off the ground and then directly into the quick disconnect box. I does mean I have to remove a section of plywood interior wall so that I can run the wiring behind it. So I will just run inside the wall two races: 10/2 with ground for the mini-split and 12/2 with ground for an exterior outlet. The quick disconnect box and exterior outlet to be mounted directly to exterior wall with the wire entering through their backs.

Oddly enough the contractor wanted me to do the wiring and install the quick disconnect box so that he would not need to get a permit.

I think I am good now. Just need to figure out what fuses and breaker to get. Hard to know without know which mini-split I will end up with. I suppose I can just run the wiring now but connect it into the circuit breaker later with the right breaker later. Also get the right fuses fort the quick disconnect box later.


----------



## DLK

Apparently A non-fused quick disconnect box is now prefered, so I will get that


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Oddly enough the contractor wanted me to do the wiring and install the quick disconnect box so that he would not need to get a permit. - Combo Prof


 Still a code violation in areas I have lived?

Most codes allow home owners to add circuits to an existing panel without permit; except for water heaters, pools, hot tubs, or HVAC systems; that usually require special wiring or disconnect at appliance. 
Does your local code allow home owner installed HVAC with out permit?

It is sort of like driving 80MPH in 70MPH zone, does it matter if no one saw you do it?
As long as you follow proper code, can get away with it exact same way - no one LICENSED saw you do it. 

Cheers!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got the shingle underlayment finished yesterday and feeling highly unmotivated today. I might get some drip edge installed but not really feeling it.

I'm no where close to being done but already thinking about power, mezzanine, insulation, interior paneling & A/C. This could be a project for some time to come!


----------



## DLK

Captain. They sell DYI mini-splits now. Mr. Cool from Home depot for example, so there must be a way for the homeowner to do it. But it will all work out.


----------



## theoldfart

The smoke thing around here is beginning to get to me. I realize a lot of folks are hurting something fierce right now. I can't imagine what people that are in Paradise are going through. Here in my little bubble the days are grey, there's a dull orange orb in the sky and my family won't let me go outside and play so I stay in the shop. Little projects and a shop douche. Today I hung the beast on the wall since I got tired of bumping against it and bleeding!










Next up maybe the saw cabinet.


----------



## jmartel

Today was pretty bad for smoke up here as well.

Got one of the desk tops sanded and am filling in the last of the spots with epoxy. I'll level that tomorrow and get the first coat of finish on tomorrow.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've been working on repairing, cleaning and fitting some of the smaller parts of my antique tool chest. The first picture is one of the trays that fits inside the small, top-most till. It now needs the bottom reglued.










While that is waiting to happen, I've been using the already repaired trays to hold some of the small items that seem to always clutter my benchtop. It turns out that this is an idea that works very well for me, so now I know that I need to make some other trays just for my benchtop. Can you say "dovetail practice"?


----------



## 489tad

Nice job Kent. I need a little motivation towards organization.


----------



## 489tad

Props to the person that put this post in.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Nice job Kent. I need a little motivation towards organization.
> 
> - 489tad


Thanks, but it's an illusion.












> Props to the person that put this post in.
> 
> - 489tad


Oh my!


----------



## Hammerthumb

No smoke in Montana. Big Horn river.








Some friends and I went fishing.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, clear blue skies. I remember those.

Looks to be a good time Paul, enjoy.


----------



## Brit

Just watched the latest David Attenborough programme 'Extinction: The Facts'. Very powerful TV and a real eye-opener. Highly recommend it if you can get it where you live.


----------



## theoldfart

Cranked up the post drill today.










Making a handle for a friends machete, a first for me.










Still some work left on it, I should be finished tonight.

Andy, the word extinction is somewhat problematic for me as I look out the window. I can't go outside for more than a couple of minutes even with an N95 mask.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Kevin, what kind of wood? My wife found one in the woods just outside our fence, the blade is pretty pitted but I got it sorta sharpened up.

Andy, I found that programme (spell check doesn't the spelling of that word) on my computer from BBC. I'll watch it later. Does it include the extinction of Mexican fire ants? Those invaders have driven out our population of horned toads (who are actually lizards) and quail, and leave a nasty pustule on skin.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, i think it's ash, not really sure. It takes a rasp really well.

This one is done.










Thanks to Terry for listening to me whine!


----------



## bandit571

Old Heft & Hubris (type 7) got a bit of work today…









Had 3 sides to plane..









A Stanley No. 31….needed the wood body's sole flattened and the the sides square to the sole….


----------



## jmartel

Second coat is on one of the desk tops.










2 more coats tomorrow and then I'll bring it inside


----------



## theoldfart

I just scored










And yes this a Tool Gloat!


----------



## HokieKen

Yes you did Kev! Is that a #2 NOS in original box??

Damn that is one sexy desk Jmart.


----------



## DLK

> Yes you did Kev! Is that a #2 NOS in original box??
> 
> Damn that is one sexy desk Jmart.
> 
> - HokieKen


#5


----------



## theoldfart

5A, but the important thing is it's shiney!


----------



## jmartel

If no one here has done the trick of putting a 3M "fine" scouring pad, and then an "ultra fine" scouring pad on the bottom of your ROS to polish out a finish, you're missing out. I think this is the best feeling finish I've done yet. At least on something other than a jewelry box.

Gotta build the cubby units to go on top of the desk but the desk top is in now.


----------



## rad457

Have a problem, came across a Unisaw, brand new, still bolted to the shipping pallet, 1990 Made in the U.S.A.
Have a Delta Hybrid that has been all the Saw I have ever needed to this point. Is a Unisaw going to be WAY Better?


----------



## jmartel

Probably yes. Depends on how much the saw will cost you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yes, buy the Unisaw. Whether it has a Unifence or Biesmeyer, you will really, really like it!


----------



## rad457

$1200.00 CAN. $800.00 U.S. no Fence, 3hp. triple belt built 1996.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a pretty good deal for a NOS saw, no fence could add a lot of $$$ for a suitable NOS fence. I paid $800 USD for mid-90's lightly used 15 years ago in excellent shape with extra Unifence rails and a plethora of blades and accessories .


----------



## Brit

My daughter is just about to take her first step on the property ladder and move into her own flat. All of a sudden she's an interior design expert and I'm sitting here listening to her show my wife her mood board with driftwood feature wall bed and railway sleeper coffee table, etc, etc. I love the way they're both saying 'we' just need to make this and make that when what they really mean is dad will make it.

Normally I wouldn't mind, but with the landscaping I've been doing recently I was kind of looking forward to winter so I could have a bit of a rest. I've already got to finish eight outside hardwood chairs and create about 60 8" square green oak posts with bevelled edges and mortise some of them for lights.

It never ends I tell ya!


----------



## theoldfart

Oh, farm boy, fetch me that….......

Welcome to the club Andy.


----------



## Brit

LOL.


----------



## DLK

*Does this quote seem a little high to you?* or am I naive.

Job: Fujitsu Mini-Split for Workshop

September 15, 2020

Proposal

Install a Fujitsu model 9RLS3, 9000 BTU, ductless mini-split heat pump.
Complete installation including:
Indoor fan/coil & outdoor heat pump
Lineset
Pad with snow legs
Control wiring between outdoor & indoor
Drain line
Electrical whip from owner supplied disconnect
All materials tax and labor………………………………………………………….$3600.00

Deduct $50.00 for same day cash or check payment


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like the unit alone is about $1900 Don. So it really depends on what's required for the install. If it's an 8 hour job plus materials for the wiring and pad, that's probably not outrageous.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, does that price include any pertinent permits from the town and county?


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> *Does this quote seem a little high to you?* or am I naive.
> 
> Job: Fujitsu Mini-Split for Workshop
> 
> September 15, 2020
> 
> Proposal
> 
> Install a Fujitsu model 9RLS3, 9000 BTU, ductless mini-split heat pump.
> Complete installation including:
> Indoor fan/coil & outdoor heat pump
> Lineset
> Pad with snow legs
> Control wiring between outdoor & indoor
> Drain line
> Electrical whip from owner supplied disconnect
> All materials tax and labor………………………………………………………….$3600.00
> 
> Deduct $50.00 for same day cash or check payment
> 
> - Combo Prof


That would be on the extreme low end where I live, I think my lowest quote when I priced one with labor was around $5500-6000 although I think my unit was to be a bit larger.


----------



## KentInOttawa

This 9,000BTU Mitsubishi unit is about US$1,000 in Canada, so US$1,900 for a comparable unit seems steep to me. Installed? I really don't know. (Wait for it! I'm still waiting on my permit before my contractor prices the job).

Edit: FWIW, our street prices are typically 35% higher than yours, even accounting for the exchange rate.


----------



## jmartel

Also as a point of reference, I had to pay like $1500 just to recharge the system and bleed it when I moved my unit to insulate the wall.


----------



## DLK

> Don, does that price include any pertinent permits from the town and county?
> 
> - theoldfart


Because I provided the disconnect switch it avoids a permit. I don't know if any other permits are required.


----------



## DLK

> This 9,000BTU Mitsubishi unit is about US$1,000 in Canada, so US$1,900 for a comparable unit seems steep to me. Installed? I really don t know. (Wait for it! I m still waiting on my permit before my contractor prices the job).
> 
> Edit: FWIW, our street prices are typically 35% higher than yours, even accounting for the exchange rate.
> 
> - Kent


This contractor will only install Mitsubishi and Fujitsu so I am sure he looked at both and chose what is cheapest.
Does the $1,000 Mitsubishi, come with freon pre-charged lines? I found that made a big difference in price.


----------



## ToddJB

I paid around $12k for 5 9k ceiling cassettes hooked up to a 48k BTU Mitsubishi hi-heat unit.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

LOL HVAC service pricing is a con game in Arizona. 
Ask any HVAC tech, and they admit it! 
Many only work 6-8 months of the year, and want to be paid full years wage.

On average, summer time repair prices are 2-3x the winter rates here in AZ.
Example: New condenser fan motor replaced in 2 identical 1.5Ton outdoor units side by side:
November - $175 : June $395 both by same service company!
I swapped the 3rd AC unit fan motor next summer on that home with a $75 motor from Grainger. Would have fixed the first two if I was home, and not traveling for business. :-(

Can install a new system ($1400 in parts) for ~$2400 in Nov thru Feb when HVAC techs are scrounging duct cleaning work, lowest quote this summer was $5100.

And don't even get me started on challenges of R22 charged systems on most home systems installed before 2010. As of January 1, 2020, there's a ban on the production and import of R22. Servicing of R22 systems limited to recycled and stockpiled quantities of Freon only. BEND OVER, this one is going to hurt!!!

Had service techs to current house twice in last year, and both told me recycled R22 cost them $30+lb, If they can get it. Only one had it available, and he charges customers $50 lb for it.

Making things worse, EPA does not condone mixing of refrigerant gases. So if your tech needs to add couple pounds due small leak, he is supposed to remove the R22, and refill with new gas compatible with R22 systems. Of course they don't tell you they get $15lb for 'used' R22 at recycling plant, won't give you credit for the 12-15lbs they steal from you.  The change over takes about 1.5hrs work and cost them < $150 for new Freon. Summer time price: $1500, winter time price: $600.

I sold my AC servicing tools and extra R12/R22 Freon about 10 years ago. Don't know what is worse: selling tools/supplies I should have kept, or knowing how much money the HVAC contractors are making with summer time pricing? sigh…

Sorry for ranting about AC. Maybe if I could afford iAC in my shop, would not be so heated about it? LOL

Have a great day!


----------



## rad457

Made appointment to look at the Saw, got there and was told it was sold? Not happy at the time. I even made sure to tell the Wife this time!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Does the $1,000 Mitsubishi, come with freon pre-charged lines? I found that made a big difference in price.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I don't know (yet). My research so far has been limited to how big a system I need, what is available here and what options they have. Ultimately, I'll be paying my general contractor to handle everything required to get it installed and we're not far enough along for me to have a realistic, based-in-fact, installed price. I do know that advertised unit prices here are much, much lower than US$2K. FWIW US$1.00 = CAD$1.31 today.

FWIW, the option to remotely spool the heating or cooling up from an eco temperature is very high on my priority list. Being able to get it to a more comfortable temperature while I'm having breakfast and getting ready may seem like an extravagance to some, but with my health/injuries, it will make a huge difference in how much shop time I will be able to get.


----------



## theoldfart

My split has allowed me to work in my shop year round.


----------



## Mosquito

If you went to your city hall building permit/inspections desk I'm sure they could tell you pretty easily what you need for permits (if you can't find it online).

For me, my shop had to be permitted/inspected for the insulation and vapor barrier when I was installing my heat before they could pull the permit to install the furnace. It also required electrical permit (even if you're the one doing the electrical work, you're still "supposed" to), and then an inspection of the furnace installation afterwards (as well as the gas line before the trench was filled in for pressure test and after filling for final, which doesn't apply to you).


----------



## Mosquito

Andre, that's a bummer. I've had that happen to me before, and it pisses me off. Some people just suck.

"It'll take me 35 minutes to get there, so I can come sometime tonight if that works"

"No that doesn't work for me, let's do 9am tomorrow?"

"Sure, I'll be there"

Show up at 8:55am, guy didn't answer the door, so I e-mailed while sitting on his drivewya 
"I sold it last night"
Eff you dude…


----------



## DLK

Mos. It may be different because it will be in an unattached garage.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine is unattached as well. For where I am the insulation and vapor barrier is required for heating or cooling either attached or detached garages. Only difference as far as they're concerned is Type-X drywall between garage and living space, which I didn't have to worry about, being detached.

Code for my city was minimum R11 insulation in the walls, R38 on the ceiling, and min 3-mil poly vapor barrier on the inside.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I won't be getting a mini-split any time soon. In the last 3 days I bought this for my wife:









and this for myself:









So the frivolty budget is gone for a bit. I guess I'll be back in the shop when it gets cold


----------



## BrandonW

I don't know much about motorcycles, but that matte black Harley looks sweet!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I have been shopping for one on and off for a couple years. I narrowed my search to a few different models and one, and only one color. Denim Black. I said when I found one of those models in that color in my price range, I'd buy it. Somebody bought a Softail in that color right out from under me a few weeks ago. Then that Fatboy popped up with only a few miles on it and a price I couldn't refuse


----------



## HokieKen

Funny thing is, I was looking for a bike my wife could be comfy on the back of. I have never got the motorcycle stamp for my license so I decided to do that last year. In VA, you take a weekend class and get it on the spot or you ride a "learners permit" for 90 days then go take a written and a driving test at the DMV. Class please. So I was scheduled in a class last summer and had to drop out because of work travel. Then I was registered again this spring and Coronavirus.

So I was waiting for the local community college to reopen classes. Not until next spring at the earliest. So I found a class 100 miles north of here for double the price but they had classes open now. Well, then my wife said she thought it would be fun to take the class to see if she could handle riding one and if she enjoyed it. So we both signed up. She handled the bike 10X better than I honestly thought she would be able to and enjoyed it 10X more than she thought she would.

So driving home from the class Sunday night, she's looking at FB marketplace for me on her phone and asks me about a 2009 Sportster with 6k miles for $4,000. I said "nope, it's not denim black and you ain't getting off that cheap. Plus, Sportsters are for chicks." So she said "I'm a chick" and messaged the seller. We went and looked at it when we got back in town and picked it up the next morning.

So it took me 5 years+ to convince her that I should get a bike, 2 years to find a bike I wanted and a year and a half to get my license. In less than 3 days, she got her license, decided she liked riding by herself and bought a bike. Women.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Good for you not starting her on a Honda Rebel. I worked at a Honda shop and the owner had the Harley shop next door too. Many guys would wander over from next door and pickup a Rebel for their wife then it would be traded in for a sportster or larger Honda within months. This also happened with Guys getting their first bike, they'd start with a mid-range Honda then get a big twin Harley, many after dumping a ton of money into them for more power (at the expense of reliability) would then head back to Honda for a VTX1800 making more power than their Harley motor they poured $5-8K into. 1800cc wasn't enough for me so I bought a Kawasaki with 125cid.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm worried that the 1200 cc on the Sportster may be a bit much for her but I think she'll be able to handle it Yeti. I was really targeting a newer Softail model with the 107 or 114 motor so the 96B in that Fatboy was the compromise I made. It got me two bikes for less than I had budgeted for one though so it'll do for now. I can recoup what I have in either of those bikes easily though so I felt pretty good about the decisions.

I was also dead set on either an Indian or a Harley so a Rebel wasn't really even considered.


----------



## ToddJB

What kind of tramp stamp are you going to get Kenny?


----------



## jmartel

She should be OK on a 1200 sportster, Ken. The 1200 motor isn't that fast. It's not even all that heavy for a harley. I think she'll do fine. I don't know a ton about harleys, but compared to a SV 650 which most people say is a good bike to learn on, it's not as fast.

Congrats on the bikes. If you decide your fat boy is too much for you, I'm gonna be selling our scooter soon.



> What kind of tramp stamp are you going to get Kenny?
> 
> - ToddJB


Probably dolphins jumping out of the crack is my guess.


----------



## miketo

It's shaving the back pelt all the time for visibility that makes tramp stamps annoying.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been contemplating what ink I want. I'm torn between these two:


















In light of the current coin shortage, the second one probably makes more sense.


----------



## jmartel

The second one was done pretty poorly, though. The hat over the J isn't centered on the letter. Gotta make sure you fix that on yours.


----------



## Brit

Those bikes are Hoss Kenny.

Justin Bieber sucks.

Carry on…


----------



## BrandonW

Oh, Andy. We all know you're a closet Belieber!


----------



## HokieKen

I have a very special roll of wrapping paper I reserve for my brother and BIL each year. I'm afraid it's almost gone though…


----------



## theoldfart

Damn Bieberites!


----------



## jmartel

I've always been more partial to One Direction, myself.


----------



## HokieKen

You youngsters. Give me some NKOTB


----------



## Mosquito

You know Kenny, with that much chrome comes a lot of responsibility. If your wife is going to be polishing all that chrome in the summer, she might want AC ;-) And just keep reminding her that almost none of that chrome is on your bike :-D


----------



## HokieKen

Can't put AC outdoors Mos. And I made it quite clear that nothing encroaches shop space ;-)

And I think we both know who'll end up polishing that chrome…


----------



## BrandonW

Kenny, don't worry about running out of wrapping paper. I found some on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/JUSTIN-BEIBER-2012-Unused-WRAPPING-PAPER-40-Long-Roll-Winter-Theme-Licensed/133517776005?hash=item1f16479485:g:tn4AAOSwaS9fVB1T


----------



## HokieKen

Based on that price, I can see that the Beiber Tradition has run its course.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Based on that price, I can see that the Beiber Tradition has run its course.
> 
> - HokieKen


Best offer: $2?


----------



## MSquared

Whaaat?! The Bieb's a musical genius!! ................. Totally, thankfully, off-topic ….. I expanded the site to take a closer look at a photo. Now, it's stuck! Any ideas? Maybe JB would know!


----------



## MSquared

Never mind!! My control key was stuck. Just cleaned it out … could have been a taco problem!


----------



## JayT

Nice rides, Kenny. I made sure to get a bike when I was single, so the wife can't object too loudly. The bike's grandfathered in to the marriage contract, right? Don't think she's going to be getting a bike of her own any time soon, either.

Here's my toy


----------



## HokieKen

Nice JT! Softails are sexy  How do you like the slung saddle bags. I'm debating whether I want to do that, soend way too much and put quick disconnect mounted hard ones or just try to live with only the luggage rack on the sissy bar.


----------



## jmartel

If you're only ever going to ride in nice weather and the bike will be parked, soft bags strapped down are fine. But if you are going to see rain, hard bags are superior.


----------



## HokieKen

My biggest reason for going with hard bags would be because they're lockable. I'll definitely be a fair-weather rider though and really just need something I can put a few groceries in or can use for the occasional overnight trip. I definitely want something that can go on and off easily 'cause I don't want them on there unless I'm using them. They cover up some of the sexy ;-)


----------



## rad457

Not sure if it would have made a difference but my 08 Fat Boy had no bags but my V-star 1300(my touring bike daily driver when there was no snow)) came with hard bags. 
Got clipped on the highway by a car changing lanes, scuffed the leather on the V-star, pretty sure if it been the Fat boy the back tire would of taken the hit and odds are I wouldn't be here writting this? 
Think that was life # 7 , but who's counting? Previous Bike accident was 10 days intensive care, 2 months in the hospital and 6 months rehab.
Then there was the fall out from buying a new bike a month after getting the cast off and could walk again


----------



## jmartel

Ken, if you need to know some good routes around your area, I'll see if I can remember what I used to ride when I was at Tech. I think I did like 25k miles in a year and a half down there on my bike.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My iron pony has quasi hard leather bags from the factory, they're a PITA to take off and they don't lock but i didn't have to spend $900 to get them and they seem reasonably water tight.


----------



## HokieKen

I like that style Yeti but I don't want something so permanent. That style sans studs would look the best on the fatboy though.



> Ken, if you need to know some good routes around your area, I ll see if I can remember what I used to ride when I was at Tech. I think I did like 25k miles in a year and a half down there on my bike.
> 
> - jmartel


I've no end of rides in mind Jmart  Unfortunately the parkway is closed due to Covid but there are tons of good rides to be done this fall. I won't have alot of time this weekend but I think I'll go around Den Hill up to Blacksburg and then come back over Blacksburg Rd. to 311 and go up to Paint Bank and then turn around and head back to town. Not sure my ass is conditioned to sit the seat any longer than that… May try to work Back of the Dragon in when the leaves are flipping. I'll take any suggestions you have though!


----------



## theoldfart

Ken, leaves are pretty to look at. When they're wet and your on a bike not so much! I was coming down a hill on a racing bike(real skinny high pressure tires, tiny contact patch) and wound up almost sideways for a few moments. A real pucker up moment. Be careful out there.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I started trail riding around 12 Kev. I'm very familiar with slippery leaves  The nice thing about the fatboy is the 200mm rear and 140mm front tires. It'll stick pretty good. You're right though, I've laid bikes down more times than I can count so it's constantly in the front of my mind. I've never laid one down on pavement or above 25 mph or so and I'd very much like to keep it that way!


----------



## jmartel

> I ve no end of rides in mind Jmart  Unfortunately the parkway is closed due to Covid but there are tons of good rides to be done this fall. I won t have alot of time this weekend but I think I ll go around Den Hill up to Blacksburg and then come back over Blacksburg Rd. to 311 and go up to Paint Bank and then turn around and head back to town. Not sure my ass is conditioned to sit the seat any longer than that… May try to work Back of the Dragon in when the leaves are flipping. I ll take any suggestions you have though!
> 
> - HokieKen


I always preferred Mt. Tabor to Blacksburg Rd.

This was a route I did frequently
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Blacksburg,+Virginia/37.2898773,-80.4986492/Paint+Bank,+Virginia+24131/McDonalds+Mill,+VA/37.1916715,-80.366703/Blacksburg,+Virginia/@37.3801229,-80.4413919,11z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m33!4m32!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!1m5!3m4!1m2!1d-80.2099947!2d37.4464379!3s0x884daee01661a1bd:0x1e886ec04f4b00b5!1m5!1m1!1s0x884dad4eedbc4b93:0x121c31624df1fc59!2m2!1d-80.2620015!2d37.5690146!1m5!1m1!1s0x884da348e9a14f49:0x466957d22806c941!2m2!1d-80.267433!2d37.305164!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!3e0

or

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/blacksburg,+va/36.7898645,-80.2779173/Pilot,+Virginia+24138/Blacksburg,+Virginia/@37.0097865,-80.5053841,11z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m21!4m20!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d8e7506438439:0xa5c68ad996bb686e!2m2!1d-80.3636592!2d37.0520752!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!3e0

or

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Blacksburg,+Virginia/37.2906503,-80.5899/37.2250454,-80.6106589/Blacksburg,+Virginia/@37.2853317,-80.7421092,12.25z/data=!4m16!4m15!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!1m0!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!3e0

or if you don't mind gravel

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Blacksburg,+Virginia/37.1081383,-80.8912302/37.1488114,-80.9494023/Blacksburg,+Virginia/@37.0995939,-80.8216902,13z/data=!4m16!4m15!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!1m0!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x884d950adc06dcc3:0x86ceb8ea4842da2d!2m2!1d-80.4139393!2d37.2295733!3e0


----------



## JayT

> Nice JT! Softails are sexy  How do you like the slung saddle bags. I'm debating whether I want to do that, soend way too much and put quick disconnect mounted hard ones or just try to live with only the luggage rack on the sissy bar.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks. Softail-esque, though-it's an '03 Kawasaki Vulcan 800 that I bought brand new. I don't plan to sell any time soon, either. There's times I'd like a bigger bike, but that usually passes when I look at the price. This does anything I can ask of it. Where I might get in trouble is that I'm thinking about adding something sportier just to be able to change up the riding once in a while. Wife may take issue with that.

I like the soft bags. They hold plenty and haven't had any issues with rain infiltration. I don't intentionally ride in bad weather, but have been caught in a doozy of a thunderstorm many times. On these bags, the top overlaps about 3 inches and has velcro, so does a really good job of keeping out weather. They don't come off real easy, though, as they are bolted to the support brackets.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks JayT. I'm very familiar with the area of the first 2 and I've been in the McCoy area to access the river to put kyaks in and fish. But I'm not very familiar with anywhere west of Blacksburg. I take it 738 is the gravel part? I know route 11 but that's about it. 738 looks like a fun ride just based on google but probably not so much if it's gravel. As much as I'm enjoying pushing the curves on this beast, I don't want to have to think too much about em ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Good to know JayT. My upper seat and sissy bar are quick disconnect so I like that I could sling bags under the seat easily and quickly. The quick disconnect stuff is uber nice but dang, you gotta pay for it!


----------



## jmartel

738 is a dirt/gravel road up and over the mountain. It's not bad to do. I did it on a sportbike a few times. 8 south of Floyd is known as Tuggles gap which I spent many days doing felony speeds through. Fun times.

Mt. Tabor to 311 over to Paint Bank was like a 2-3 days a week ride for me. My wife and I are going back next spring for our 10 year anniversary. I wish I could bring my bike. SW Virginia has some of the best riding roads around the US.


----------



## HokieKen

I thought that was the HD bar/shield and wings on your bike JayT. Now that I look at the Vulcan logo, I can see how I confused them…


















I do like the look of those Vulcans. I tried to talk my wife into looking at a Vulcan 650 but once she sat on the Sportster she was pretty dead set on it. And she new I wanted a Harley and our son has a Harley and she didn't want to be the only one with something besides a HD…


----------



## HokieKen

> 738 is a dirt/gravel road up and over the mountain. It s not bad to do. I did it on a sportbike a few times. 8 south of Floyd is known as Tuggles gap which I spent many days doing felony speeds through. Fun times.
> 
> Mt. Tabor to 311 over to Paint Bank was like a 2-3 days a week ride for me. My wife and I are going back next spring for our 10 year anniversary. I wish I could bring my bike. SW Virginia has some of the best riding roads around the US.
> 
> - jmartel


I don't know how long you'll be here but the Roanoke HD dealer just started renting bikes  I love the ride up 311. Never done it on a bike but do it most every fall in the truck or the Mustang if it's warm enough to drop the top. I've been across Mt. Tabor but not in a long time. I always take Blacksburg road because I like the scenery. I'm thinking now that I'll skip Den Hill and ride Blacksburg rd to Blacksburg then come back across Mt. Tabor and then go up to Paint Bank and then head back to Roanoke. Now I just gotta see if the wife thinks she's up to riding that far in one shot or if I'm going stag. I kinda hope the latter so I can really let this thing eat and see what its got without giving her an ulcer


----------



## jmartel

Only ever been on a harley once. Not my cup of tea. But it's something I can look into.

Gonna try and drag the little one in a backpack up Mcafee's knob or Dragon's Tooth.


----------



## HokieKen

Both great hikes. My stepson has an 1100 cc Ninja he'd probably rent you while you're in town ;-) That is not my cup of tea but I gotta admit when you goose that thing and it jumps it's pretty damn exhilirating.


----------



## JayT

> I do like the look of those Vulcans. I tried to talk my wife into looking at a Vulcan 650 but once she sat on the Sportster she was pretty dead set on it. And she new I wanted a Harley and our son has a Harley and she didn t want to be the only one with something besides a HD…
> 
> - HokieKen


So she didn't want to ride off and leave you two in the dust. Got it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I thought that was the HD bar/shield and wings on your bike JayT. Now that I look at the Vulcan logo, I can see how I confused them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the look of those Vulcans. I tried to talk my wife into looking at a Vulcan 650 but once she sat on the Sportster she was pretty dead set on it. And she new I wanted a Harley and our son has a Harley and she didn t want to be the only one with something besides a HD…
> 
> - HokieKen


When I was shopping in '10, it was pretty obvious that Suzuki, Kawasaki, Yamaha (Star) and Honda to a lesser extent were all trying hard emulate what sells well for HD. If you look at mine and a heritage soft tail, there's little difference in the outward appearance.


----------



## rockusaf

I've got Leatherlyke saddlebags on my V*1100 and they've been great. Look like leather bags but they're made of plastic, lock and seal out the weather. Give them a look Kenny.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Had to sweep the floor..BEFORE I could do any work, today…









Clean up. Aisle No. 1!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had misplaced this!










Gotta refer to it at Dad's shop… lots of style needed. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Will there be a movie adaptation?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, talk about a snooze-fest. That'd probably be a big one.


----------



## theoldfart

Just imagine surround sound with smell-o-vision in 3D. Where's my beer?

On another note, asked a guy to make me a case for my takedown square.










Pretty amazed at what I got.

Going to do a product review later this evening.


----------



## bandit571

Was making "noodles" today…









Lots of noodles..









And, even the wide ones…









And…feeling "Groovy.." 









Busy morning…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Just imagine surround sound with smell-o-vision in 3D. Where s my beer?
> 
> On another note, asked a guy to make me a case for my takedown square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty amazed at what I got.
> 
> Going to do a product review later this evening.
> 
> - theoldfart


Wow! Very nice?


----------



## Brit

Very nice Kev and a great way to protect your square


----------



## chrisstef

Hey fellas. I know i been away for a bit but wanted to pop in and with tears welling up in my eyes i wanted to let you know that my wife passed in her sleep a week ago today. Emotionally im gutted and heartbroken but mentally nathan and i are ok and ive been able to find some peace and clarity in the last few days by telling our story which remains a very happy one.

Ive been surrounded by love, family and community which i consider all of you guys. If you wanna reach out via pm or phone call please do. Im an open book and a bare soul right now.

Ill talk with you knuckleheads real soon.


----------



## DanKrager

Chrisstef, I am SO sorry about your loss!! There are just no words to express the deep resonance of this.

I trust you will find a way to continue in liove and peace. enjoying the luxury of family and community surrounding you just now. Know that a bit of creative woodworking helps, too!

Best to you.
DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy crap, I can't believe it!

Words cannot describe my shock, you have my dearest and deepest sympathy. I can't imagine what you're dealing with right now but I think I can speak for more than just myself, we're hear for you.


----------



## Brit

So sorry to hear of your loss Stef. I wish there was something I could do to alleviate your suffering. Thinking of you brother.


----------



## jmartel

Jesus that's awful, Stef. I'm not sure that I can provide much help, but if you need anything let me know.


----------



## chrisstef

Thank you guys very much. One day soon im going to share our story. The ups, the downs, the good, the bad but mostly the joy and happiness we shared over 15 years together. Its been very cathartic for me to do and im going to continue to do that.

In the mean time u guys make some shaves! This old boy's gonna be all right.


----------



## DLK

Sorry to hear Stef.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear Chris. Prayers are with you, Nathan, and the family.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze Stef. That's heartbreaking man. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know there's really nothing that can be done but if there is, just sound off brother.


----------



## TerryDowning

Sorry to hear this sad news. Wishing you, Nathan and the family all the best during this trying time.


----------



## theoldfart

Chris, our thoughts are with you and Nathan.


----------



## DLK

Today is an exciting day for me. (Belated 65th birthday gifts from me to me.)

(1) *Woodshop Mini-split installed*









(2) *From Andy* (My first U.K. mail purchase. Andy initiated and assisted.)









*In the box* ( 2 MF 63 ratchet screwdrivers with fluted handles in minty condition.)










*Now I have 4* (Actually 1 + 3, the first is the MF 59)










Thank you Andy.

I just need the MF 63s with an 8 inch blade both in fluted and bulb handles to complete the set. I'll start on a proper till for them.


----------



## 489tad

Chris Im so sorry for you and Nathan. We will be praying for you.


----------



## Mosquito

Damn 'Stef, not good news :-( Very sorry to hear it


----------



## JayT

Chris, there are no words I can type that can express the sorrow. Take care of you and Nathan and I'll keep you in my prayers. Share as you need, man.


----------



## rad457

Stef, so sorry for you, really can not imagine the pain and confussion.


----------



## BillWhite

Stef, Be strong. We're with you.


----------



## duckmilk

So sad to hear that Stef. Reach out to us anytime you need. We will be here for you. Hug Nathan for us.


----------



## bandit571

Condolences, Stef…..


----------



## terryR

Oh no, Stef! I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you have other family to help you. Vent here when you can, bro…


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been blessed with an absolute kick ass army surrounding me. Friends, family, community. Ive been humbled and amazed at the outpouring of love and generosity over the last week. When i get time to sit behind my keyboard im gonna tell my story. Maybe someone can relate. Maybe someone will find it easier for themselves to talk. Maybe im saying and talking about things my wife wanted to but couldnt. This is the path im choosing to heal. Baring my soul to the world. Ole Stef gonna be all right. Know that. Love all you guys.


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, let's see. Moved here in May of 18. It's now September of 20. So it only took me two years and four months to get the rest of my wooden clamps cleaned, reassembled and put on a rack.



















Starting to see some organization in the shop finally.


----------



## DLK

So many clamps. I don't think I would have room for them. I bet it feels good to see organization.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm ready, when you are. Much love.

Don and Fart, I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, I am so sorry to read these posts tonight… praying for you and Nathan and the whole family! Oh my…


----------



## miketo

Oh man, Stef, I'm so sorry. Heart goes out to you and your family. Take all the time away you need to remember and heal; we'll keep the Internet warm for you while you're away.


----------



## Tony_S

Sorry to hear Stef. Thats a kick right to the soul…Heal well.


----------



## DLK

Made screwdriver tills and got my Millers Falls ratchet screwdrivers on the wall.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Made screwdriver tills and got my Millers Falls ratchet screwdrivers on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof


That looks mighty pretty, but how do you choose which one to use?

Meanwhile, elsewhere, some sicko got loose in my shop.


----------



## DLK

*Kent* Choosing which one to use is the easy part. I never intended to collect tools for display only to acquire users, but it happens, I will tell you the stories.

The braces (except for 3) were all obtained for $2 each in one season. I just kept finding them in garage sales and for $2 I could not resist. I was trying to obtain a MF Lion Chuck brace of each size, but with this many I have abandoned the quest. I use the 10" buck rogers, the 6" MF, the 6" Stanley, the 14" Linon chuck.

Hand drills: I restored a MF 77 and it was so much fun I thought I would do a few more. I read a MF 2 and 5 were the most useful to get, so went after them. I am trying to get a set, MF 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 …. but ended up with MF 1,2,2A,2AG,5,7 and a couple of Goodell and Pratts (My Grandmother was a Pratt.) I use the 1, 2 and 5. But I have only restored completely the 77 and the 1. It is restoring the MF 1 that I learned about about transtint dye and using shellac on tool handles. .

Ratchet Scrwedrivers: I got a MF 59. Then discovered there were MF 63s. Got one and thought it was cool and became obsessed. They are all good users. I've seen bulb handels, in red-mahogany, yellow, black and mostly a dirt brown. I dislike the dirty brown, so I have removed all the finish on them and used transtint red-mahogany diluted in alcohol to dye the handles and then coated them with shellac. The bulb handles also received a coat of alfie shine.

Spiral ratchet screwdrives: These were picked up here and there. Not a favorite of mine. Some are nice.


----------



## jmartel

Took a few photos from our hike this weekend. Almost fall color here. Another week or two.


----------



## HokieKen

Gorgeous Jmart  Did a couple of rides on the Parkway and around Eagle Rock and Buchanan over the weekend and saw a lot more reds and yellows than I expected to. I have a feeling leaves will be turning earlier than normal this year.


----------



## bandit571

Pointy things…









Non-painted ones needed a splash of finish…









Best way to hold them, while the varnish dries…









Wood handle was getting a bit dried out….No. 135…


----------



## KentInOttawa

The contract for my new shop was signed this morning and construction should start within a few weeks. Yay!


----------



## 489tad

JWilderness those pics are great. 
Congratulations Kent.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Kent. How big is it? (Yeah yeah yeah, size doesn't matter)


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Congrats Kent. How big is it? (Yeah yeah yeah, size doesn t matter)
> 
> - jmartel


20' by 24', 8'+ ceilings, mini-split for heating and cooling, wired (obviously) and insulated. It will have a table saw, a drill press, several grinders and enough power to run a cabinet saw and a dust-extraction system concurrently, but I will use it as a general-purpose hand-tool workshop. Like most shops, I'm limited by budget and ordinances so this is what I'm building. I actually wanted a separate and slightly smaller loft (easier/cheaper to heat and cool) for my hand-tool woodworking but that wasn't allowed.


----------



## rad457

Little late in the building season Kent? LOL must be all that Hot Air from Ottawa, allows for longer building season


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Little late in the building season Kent? LOL must be all that Hot Air from Ottawa, allows for longer building season
> 
> - Andre


It helps with the temperature but we need to build for higher wind loads. ;-D


----------



## summerfi

Hi fellas. Haven't been around for a while, so just stopping in to say hello. 2020 has been a crazy year for us all, and that's been true for me as well.

Stef, I can't tell you how sorry I am to learn of your devastating loss. When life kicks you in the teeth, the only option is to get up and keep going one step at a time. Been there. It gets a little better with time. People have a hard time knowing what to say at a time like this, but they still want to help. Don't be afraid to ask for as much help as you need.

You all may remember that I retired last year from 51 years of participation in wildland firefighting. COVID has changed that profession a lot this year. I was asked to come back and work virtually in my field of public information. So I've put in about 50 days in the past two months working on fires in Colorado, Montana, and Oregon, all from my home office. The days are 14-16 hours each, so that adds up to a lot of hours. Needless to say, I haven't had time for much else. I'm off for a week and then may go back again if there's still a need. Y'all take care.


----------



## DLK

Nice to hear from you Bob, and good luck.


----------



## duckmilk

Good for you Bob, your experience will be an asset. Great to hear from you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto to the above. Thank you Bob, for checking in and doing what you do!

Kent, nice space. Congrats!


----------



## theoldfart

Bob to the rescue. Speaking as a person in the smoke, thank you. Outside of actually throwing water on the fire information for people threatened is the most helpful. Again thanks Bob. Now take a nap!


----------



## summerfi

Thanks guys, looks like I'm headed (virtually) to WY on Sat or CA on Sun. More long days ahead. It's gotta rain sometime, right? Spend a little shop time for me.


----------



## miketo

Welp, we're listing our house. We'll be living in a small apartment short-term, then living aboard a boat for the next 7-8 years. We're both wildly excited about the transition, but I won't have a shop for the foreseeable future.

A younger woodworker I know will be the beneficiary of nearly everything in my small bedroom shop, including lumber, power hand tools, finishing supplies, etc. I'm keeping the small number of hand tools I inherited from my father-in-law, the Moravian workbench I built, and some woodworking books. It's all going into storage. Excited, yet bummed that I didn't have time to finish the Anarchist's Tool Chest.

You know what they say about change: without change, there'd be no clean babies.


----------



## bandit571

Be a good time to look up about a Ship's Carpenter's Tool Chest…and get that filled…..never know when you might need a tool…...or which one…


----------



## jmartel

Congrats again, Mike. And I think in a trawler you can find space to put a workbench somewhere…


----------



## 489tad

Sounds like a adventure Mike. Carving could fill the void.


----------



## DLK

Yes. I would say, bring some carving tools.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, almost done..









About time to close it up..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've finally reengaged shed work, the drip edge was installed last weekend and shingles started yesterday. This is going to be painfully slow as I can't throw two bundles of shingles over my shoulder and climb a ladder, thus far it's been 3-4 shingles at a time resulting in just a few courses in 3 hours.


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop? Well, since this last project was done..









Time to clean up the bench….had chisels..









At least they are shaped like chisels…and clean them up and sharpen them….and work over those handles a bit..









Which means I still have to clean and put away all the other toys..









Anybody have a "Toothache" 









How do I hang this up…somewhere?









About out of lumber, again….might as well clean and put away…


----------



## HokieKen

Carving is a worthy pastime when you can't have all your toys Mike. Careful though, once you get started it's kinda addictive…


----------



## theoldfart

Closing in on an organized shop



















Finally.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Kev. I'm feeling inadequate now. Both in space and cleanliness…


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, that's looking awesome!

Yeti, getting in those ladder steps.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yes, lots of steps, lots of inefficieny. It's after 10:30 this morning and everything is still covered with dew, not looking like a lot is going to get done today, on the plus side the weather looks good all week until Saturday.


----------



## jmartel

Funny, Kevin, I think I'm heading the opposite way.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

I started reorganizing my shop this weekend because it was a mess and inefficient, yeah, I think made it worse lol


----------



## bandit571

Bench is a tad messy..









Tool well is over-flowing…









All over the place…









May take the rest of the week to find out IF there is a bench under there….


----------



## KentInOttawa

I made a small step towards cleaning my shop in preparation for moving into the as-yet-unbuilt shop today.










It's always a pleasure to see what Kevin's shop is doing, no matter where it is.

BBY - is there some way that you could pre-stage your bundles so that you wouldn't need to go all the way up/down the ladder for each load? I wish that I could lend you my shoulder for a few hours.

Bandit - I think you posted a picture of a clean bench ONCE.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I might be able to pre-stage one bundle at a time against the ladder(s). I screwed a stand off board to the 2×6 fascia with 2×4 block every 2' behind it, that allows me to rachet strap the ladders very securely to the standoff board, enough so that I could lay bundles on the already completed roof and not have them slide off.


----------



## duckmilk

How about a block and tackle attached to another stand-off Yeti?

"Closing in on an organized shop" 
That just doesn't look natural Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Finishing up on the T&G siding replacement on the passenger car










Laying out the T&G on the curved roof










Another cool project is rebuilding a railroad snow plow










And finally, Kona has taken over shop management


----------



## bandit571

Making some progress..









A lot of the stuff went back into the toy box..


----------



## UpstateNYdude

Yeti can you just lay the bundles in the wrapper across the peak? That's what I've done on every roof I've ever done and every roofer I know lays them out that same way. I used to be able to carry two bundles on my shoulder and go up a ladder at the same time, now I'd probably die if I tried that. I don't know where you are, but this time of the year you should have little worry about damaging the shingles or paper walking on them.


----------



## miketo

I think having a shop cat and a shop dog is a necessity for sanity.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Nick - BBY's issue is that he cannot sling a bundle up and carry it on his shoulder. Without seeing his exact setup and its limitations, it's hard to find or recommend a better way.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Ole Grump back after some difficulty with LJ locking me out and being unable to reset my password. Had to perform a few gymnastics to get back into the site. Love it, but wish they'd address the unending technical difficulties….
"Workshop Style Guide"......


> ? Really…..


? WTH…..??? OK, I can only imagine that those prissy "guys" (using the term VERY loosely) who appear on PBS woodworking shows wearing freshly pressed Khakis and designer brand shirts, "working" in a shop that looks like a kitchen from the Food Network would read this…... Why not just bring in the "Queer Eye" guys to add window treatments, throw pillows and "fragrance" the area…... A woodshop is SUPPOSED to look (and smell) like a WOODSHOP. Arranging your workshop to optimize work flow and organizing your tools and hardware makes perfect sense. Beyond that it just gets weird…. I know I'll get some flack for saying it, but some of y'all have gotta be THINKIN' it….. 8^)


----------



## Bearcontrare

Hey, Bandit: I LIKE that wall cabinet!!! Looking GOOD, and holds a LOT of stuff. Excellent job, Sir!


----------



## rad457

> Nick - BBY s issue is that he cannot sling a bundle up and carry it on his shoulder. Without seeing his exact setup and its limitations, it s hard to find or recommend a better way.
> 
> - Kent


Yup, when I built my shop, 2014, managed to carry up 28 bundles, plus the roofing felt, felt like I was cheating because of the air air nailer  Now the with the bum knee and a few more years of wear and tear not sure how things would go? 
Thank God for the sip of Single malt (pain reliever) at the end of the day!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used a synthetic shingle underlayment, much like Tyvek but more rubbery feeling. I could walk on the OSB but the underlayment was too slick, now with some shingles, I can walk on those given the additional traction. I still can throw two bundles over my shoulder but would tire too quickly and would be well past the 300lb limit of my ladder which feels bouncy enough already. Both ladders are strapped very securely to a board I screwed to the fascia to keep from smashing the edge of the shingles and drip edge as the ladders extend above the roof edge. I'm thinking I can throw a single column of shingle bundles on the roof against the ladder to keep from sliding off, at least that's my next plan. I'm using an air nailer too, with which I'm not as fast as I used to be but still accurate enough to keep them where the nails where they need to go.


----------



## smitdog

Stef - so sorry for what you're going through. Can't imagine…

Yeti - I feel your pain on the shingling. Here are a few pics from my quarantine project… only about 30 squares to replace in total. No air nailer for me since we had a lot of old planking with gaps instead of sheeting. Didn't want to risk blowing a bunch of nails through and didn't want the added cost of re-sheating. Luckily for me when I started the project my FIL was laid off. He has a boom truck and was able to lift about half of the shingles up to the roof for me. By the time I got through those he was working in North Carolina so I split the bundles in half and carried them up the ladder.

Here is a shot of the majority of it done - I still had the other side of the far end to do. That's why the cap looks like crap!










My 68 yr old dad helped me with a majority of it. The man is a beast, that's all there is to it. He did tell me it was my job to get the shingles up on the roof, ha! This part of the roof needed a few sheets of OSB as there was some water damage. No gaps between the sheets of plywood when originally built so when they expanded they popped on top of each other which made a nice puddle and crack in the shingles. Bad combo.

Here is my dad opening up the skylight. In the bottom right you can see where the roof switches over to the 1" x 12" planking.










I did the garage as well which was in really bad shape. I still need to paint it and fix the garage door but at least it's dry now! You can see the little metal stove pipe sticking out of the right side of the garage. There was a lot of rot around that and I had to sister up some lumber to a couple of the rafters and replace the sill in that area.










I also need to trench in front of the door and run some drainage tile because the drive is sloped down toward it so water runs in when it rains hard. The low sloped metal roof on the right covers our mudroom and was our staging area for most of the job. I need to do something with it too but it's too low sloped for shingles. Might get some new metal for it next spring but I have to decide if I'm changing the roof line. I would like to move our door, which is off the right side of the picture, where the right window in the picture is (behind the grill). The end of the roof is too low as it is right now so I've considered converting it to a gable style to match the other part of the house.

Here's a Sketchup that I started to brain storm a bit. I need to take down the brick chimney anyway so it would be a good time to change things up!


----------



## bigblockyeti

That pitch looks like a dream to work on, I like the look of the steeper pitch but if it weren't for the HOA requiring a minimum 8/12, I probably would have gone with a 5/12 or 6/12 just for the sake of walkability even if I did loose a little attic space.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> That pitch looks like a dream to work on, I like the look of the steeper pitch but if it weren t for the HOA requiring a minimum 8/12, I probably would have gone with a 5/12 or 6/12 just for the sake of walkability even if I did loose a little attic space.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Ugh, I freaking hate HOAs, they seem to attract NAZI like neighbors eager to find anything wrong with someone else's property. Be careful up there Yeti 8/12 is definitely a steep pitch, I don't know how high up you are, but a fall from any height when you go rolling hurts.


----------



## smitdog

The "addition" side of the house is 4/12 which I have to admit was easy as pie. The original part of the house along with the garage is about 7.5/12. Had to use brackets and planks for those parts which made it really slow going! No HOAs for me out in the country, can't imagine having to deal with all that red tape.

If I do change the roof line over my mudroom I'd like to do a 6/12 on it but I have no clue how to flash the intersect between two different roof pitches. I may just suck it up and match the steeper pitch unless someone has some knowledge that could help me out!


----------



## jmartel

Our roof is a pretty low pitch. Probably 4/12. Was pretty easy when I was up there last year. Shouldn't need to go up again for a while though.


----------



## theoldfart

Think this stuff would make a strong bench?










They are all 16' + long. We use an overhead crane to move them.


----------



## Mosquito

4/12 on the house, garage, and shop for me. I'm up on them at least once a year to clear off maple leaves, maple seeds, helicopter seeds, or pine needles

THat would certainly make for an interesting bench Kev, think they'd notice if a couple went missing? lol


----------



## theoldfart

If I could carry ….............


----------



## Brit

Nice wood Kev - tight grain.

Yeti - When I put the shingles on our summerhouse roofs (about 40 degree angle) I tied a rope to one of the trees such that the rope went over the roof. I fixed it to my climbing harness because I have one and it felt much safer stepping onto and off the roof and it meant while I was up there I could periodically stand up and lean back on the rope and relax a bit just to stretch my legs out and give my knees a rest. Even without a climbing harness, tying a rope to one of those trees you have at the back of your shop would give you some security.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a Miller safety harness and would be safer if I fell (and didn't hit the ground before the rope was taut) but far less comfortable working than a climbing harness. I'll be up there again today, hopefully things will go smoothly. Another option would be to hitch up my trailer and head to the dump for up to 3500lbs of used mattresses to stack around the perimeter should I fall to give me something comfy to land on.

I was playing around with chinesium 12V fog lights to see if a bunch of them would suit my low voltage lighting needs while allowing the use of a 12V power supply in the future w/o having to change fixtures if/when I run power. It's looking promising as I have a pair from amazon for just under $13 and an additional 8 would be under $50. The color isn't great (very blue) but the light output was better than expected for just a couple, 10 total should be perfect and run for almost 2 hours on a solar maintained 12Ah deep cycle battery.


----------



## jmartel

Yeti, if the color is too obnoxious, you can get some CTO gels that are meant to go on photography lighting. Would reduce the output a bit since it's a filter, but not much. Can get them cheap on ebay


----------



## JayT

You won't find me up on the roof of our house. It's got a 12/12 pitch. I can just barely handle the garage and shop, since they are "only" 10/12.

Well, Kev, no one would move a bench made from those. That's some hefty timber.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I hate HOAs too but given where we're at now, for the sake of the kids and knowing this certainly isn't our forever home, it's a good compromise. Heck if I knew we would be here forever, I would have certainly made the shed bigger and developed more immeditate plans to make it into a climate controled shop but all that costs more money with an unfavorable ROI so saving for the next chapter takes precidence.

Jphoto, I looked into the gels and if/when the color becomes a problem, that looks like a good solution.

The neighbor across the street and two houses down had their roof replaced by an army of workers on Wednesday. A 3300sqft. house, they started at 6am (slightly annoying) tearing off and were done with the whole job by 5:30pm, all of it 10/12. It was amazing to watch those guys (quite a bit younger and lighter than me) walk around the roof like it was a staircase. I know Cougar Paws are supposed to be the best option for moving around on an asphalt shingle roof and they're expensive but far cheaper than traction therapy, no one has them in my size. I was hoping to get more done today but Delta's rain is showing up a day early.


----------



## Lazyman

I see the guys working on the steep roofs in our our area use old foam taken out of couch cushions to help with sliding off the roof. I guess the foam grabs well and also gives the knees a break. Last time I had my roof replaced, they added an extra $400 due to the steepness of the roof. Since I would not dare to try to walk around up there, I really couldn't argue, though I didn't see them doing anything different while they were up there.


----------



## miketo

> though I didn t see them doing anything different while they were up there.
> 
> - Lazyman


Other than not falling, yeah.


----------



## rad457

Reminds of when I used to frame houses(many years ago) The boss was nailing down the sheeting on the roof when he back stepped off the edge of the roof, he managed to hang on to the air nailer and the rubber hose stretched and compressor slowly got pulled to the other side of the house to the point he landed on the ground.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I remember thinking when I hung my Dremel tool up there that it would be more convenient to have it plugged in and ready for use when I wanted to use it instead of having to retrieve it from its case every time. Well, yes and no. You need to remember that it is there.

I spent about two months looking for this damned thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Kent, look up!


----------



## DanKrager

Oh Kent, you made my whole year! I laughed way too hard at that! BTDT.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Welcome to another episode of "I'm so glad Professionals Built My House". I took off another second floor rail. No stud behind the rosette! We will just shoot nails into the drywall.








The fix








Two screws and a lag bolt now have something to bite into.


----------



## ToddJB

Wow, Dan.

Kent, that crap happens to me all the time.


----------



## miketo

"Just because you have it doesn't mean you know how to use it." Heard this in a very different context (don't ask) but applies to so many tool-wielding idiots out there.


----------



## jmartel

Coming up on less than 2 weeks until I retake the Professional Engineering exam again. Let's hope I don't bomb it like I did last year. Toddlers don't make it easy for studying.


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Jmart! It's on my "probably should someday but probably won't unless there's a immediate reason" list. I've been an EIT for over a decade now


----------



## jmartel

At least in the commercial part of the marine industry, a PE is essentially required. Gov/military side you don't really need it. I'm coming up on a decade out of college, so it's probably time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I almost took it and my brother asked me "why, you don't need it, it won't benefit you now or hold you back without and could increase your personal liability". That last part got me, he explored getting his first but was told the same thing he told me by a mentor. He's in aerospace and if they don't need it, he doesn't feel the need to study, pay money and have to study, I don't either until someone makes it worth my while.


----------



## jmartel

Aerospace you likely will never need it. It's mostly civil and marine. Sometimes mechancial a bit, but not that common.


----------



## HokieKen

Within our company, a PE is required for management positions. But I have no desire whatsoever to pursue one of those. And it doesn't seem to hold any real sway in the job market around here. I rarely see it listed as a requirement for open positions and everyone I know who has it says it's never gotten them more money. So I'm in no rush to get it. The company will pay for me to take the exam though so I'll probably go ahead and do it at some point.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey dudes


----------



## theoldfart

Wuzzup Demo?

You doing ok?


----------



## chrisstef

Just poppin in to say things are ok with lil buddy and I.

Some days better than others. Some hours better than others. Itll be a month this wednesday. Crazy world.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey stef! Hang in there, we're around whenever!


----------



## theoldfart

^ditto here.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

^^ Ditto three. Good for you, keeping your friends close.

Can offer some distance consolation? 
It gets better each month. You will stop counting months after a year passes. Then things are mostly normal until those blasted birthday or anniversary events happen that you used to forget all time? 
Laughing is good mental health.


----------



## theoldfart

And on my railroad car project a big milestone. I started putting on the roof T&G. Spending a lot of time getting the first course as close to perfectly centered as possible.


----------



## HokieKen

Yo stef. Thanks for popping in man. Been wondering about you and lil man. Hollar when ya wanna brother.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the condolence cap. Its appreciated.

Its hard when things slow down. coming home from work is prob the worst time. I try n make a phone call to a friend or family member on my 35 minute ride home which i find helps. My family also wants to resurrect sunday night coffee and pastry. Hard with the rona and nathan in school but im gonna enjoy that once it regains traction.

Ive got a couple tough hurdles comin down the line but im mentally gearing up for those. Im starting to talk about them and im getting feedback from those closest to me.

I called in a couple favors at work and theres enough work for 25-30 guys for at least a month so i dont have to really grind it out for another 2 weeks or so.

Nathans starting to talk more about her too. I think its setting in so im gonna need to make sure im paying good attention to him too. I think its a good thing but im hoping to direct the emotion in the right places.


----------



## chrisstef

We spent saturday up the camper. It was good to see and talk to friends up there but sunday morning was pretty tough. Really thought a lot about jess when it was all quiet on the pond and hungover. Im gonna pack it up next weekend and call it a week early. Let time heal me up a lil bit then see it in the spring.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good to see you posting Stef. Stay in touch. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## 489tad

Stef its good you popped in. keep talking and spending time with your family and friends. We are praying for you and Nathan.


----------



## Brit

Hang in there Stef.


----------



## miketo

Heart goes out to you, Stef.

Good luck on the exam, Jbubbleform. Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## jmartel

Welcome back, big D.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I spot a cast iron goose egg.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1250526595312120


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A mere six+ hours away…


----------



## HokieKen

Only 5:45 for me Smitty. If I had any real need for an upgrade, it would be tempting. A drive through WV in the fall isn't a bad way to waste a day anyway…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's too much saw for me, but if there was an upgrade in my future, that old arn would be a frontrunner.


----------



## Mosquito

You know Smitty, the funny thing is when I was looking for a tablesaw, I kept saying the same thing… "I don't think I want to get a Unisaw because I just don't need that much saw, too big".

And narrowed down what I was looking for, to a Unisaw Jr (might as well spend the same money on a Unisaw), a Craftsman cabinet saw, or Walker Turner 1180/B. Ended up deciding on the 1180B hunt, since the Craftsman was a rear-hanging motor, and the Unisaw Jrs seemed to be getting about as much money as many Unisaw's were.

It wasn't until a few years later I encountered a Unisaw in person for the first time. As it turns out, my Walker Turner's are a much larger footprint than the Unisaw lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought it was particularly cool because of the goose egg cover as those alone have high asking prices everywhere they can be sold.

Here's my problem getting the shed roof done, these were taken at 11:30 and the roof is still wet. The morning is when I'm most likely to have time, the kids have all my afternoon time.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> It's too much saw …..... - Smitty_Cabinetshop


 How dare you share such Blasphemy! Can never have to much saw in your wood shop. 

That is decent price Unisaw considering it has the optional goose egg motor cover. 
The original CI ones sell for couple hundred on fleabay alone.

IMHO those old 1-1.5HP Unisaw from 40-50's are one of the best choices for small shop. Runs on 120V, smaller footprint than contractor saw, and Jet lock fence works well as long as rails are straight. 
So many folks claim you need 3HP saw. The old Unisaw RI motors have same torque as 2.5-3HP induction motor. If marketing folks sold them today, they would call it a 3HP saw; just like big 120v 15A Porter Cable routers claim. 

Cheers!


----------



## rad457

After the NOS unisaw I missed out on, I am kind of happy with my Delta Hybrid, after the upgrades, new bessi style fence, Kreg miter gauge and some decent blades, not sure how much of an upgrade it would be? Any real ripping is always done on the band saw. Besides the thought of hauling in the new saw then getting the old saw out makes my back hurt thinking about it.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, can you tarp it at night to keep the dew off?

Yep, Unisaw doesn't take up anymore space than any of those '80/90s craftsman contractor saws. I too believe it's the ideal machine for most shops. But we all know how I'm unable to be impartial.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Can't tarp it, don't have a big enough tarp. I can move more quickly now if I just had some free time. I have everything hauled up there so trips back down the ladder will be less frequent. I was able to haul shingle bundles up more easily than I thought. I'm sure I could have taken two at a time, just not safely or within the 300lb weight limit of the ladder.


----------



## chrisstef

Leaf blower, yeti?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I need to blow off some of the aggregate that's been knocked loose from the surface of the shingles and I have an air hose up there already so a long blow gun might be in order. I thing I should knock off as much water as I can as early as I can to allow the sun and breeze do it's thing a little quicker. Getting the shingles bundles on the roof and knocking together a shingle cutting board to set on the peak had made things quicker with fewer ladder trips, my back now hurts more than ever. As it turns out, worn cross trainers work far better than my work crocs to walk around on the roof, who knew? I came close to finishing the north side but not quite.


----------



## theoldfart

Uh oh, Stef, he said "Crocs" oh my!

Better 'splain the rules to him.


----------



## chrisstef

His HOA probably requires he wear them Fart. Hes too far gone.

Have you never met a roofer before Yeti? They Always wear sneakers. Cmon man. Crocs on the roof? Again my father is correct when he says poor situational footwear choices are damaging the production of society.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

No crocs in commercial world? Lets stir things up a little without using politics!

My daughter would disagree with you vehemently on Crocs. Those nasty rubber things are about only non-slip shoe that survives working in kitchen environment where floor is covered in grease, soda pop, food, and water. Even better, you can dunk them in beach to get rid of stink easily too. Try that with pair of sneakers, or leather shoe!

Sneaker for roofs might work in northern climates. But local roofers here in desert wear steel toed boots. Ever drop ceramic roof tiles you your toe in a sneaker? Or walked on black colored surface when it's 115° and your sneakers are melting?

Not a crocs fan. But they are a decent water shoe when canoeing, or white white rafting. Keep a pair by back door to take out trash as the dog carp in back yard washes off easier than with sneakers. LOL
Lets just agree; One shoe does not fit all applications?

YMMV


----------



## HokieKen

Crocs are my go-to shop shoes. Still can't bring myself to wear em out of the house though. I have to disagree about their tractive effectiveness though captain. If there's water or oil on my concrete shop floor, my crocs are slipperier than eel ******************** in a snot bucket.


----------



## terryR

I am ready for a shop over-haul since most of my stuff is still in boxes from being moved. I've got a plan made up of plastic templates of my large tools, and to-be-built shop cabinets and tables.








!

These are taped to a plastic tupperware lid so I can still move them around a little. Looks ugly, but cheap and effective.

Now, I just need the weather to cooperate so I can empty the space and start hanging french cleats, etc…


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, stop mixing the eel ******************** into the snot bucket. It can cause a reaction that affects the space-time continuum.

Way too much white space on that layout TR. You need more tools and benches.

EDIT: and the only time I wear crocks is to go out to the shop to get a beer from the shop fridge or to take out the trash.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I looked into the Cougar Paws and don't mind that they're rather expensive but I couldn't find anywhere that had my size in stock and could ship quickly. I used to hate Crocs but they're my go to now, heck I was in Home Depot a couple months ago wearing them while trying to push 1+ ton of lumber for ceiling joists, rafters and a few extra studs on one of their carts almost rated for that much weight and I was comfortable doing it. I framed the entire shed wearing those same old reliable Crocs. They really don't excel while playing basketball, baseball or soccer though, I need to get in touch with the folks at Crocs and help spur them into making sports Crocs. They'd be a million times more comfortable that my golf shoes when shooting 18!

The HOA has nothing to do with it, if they were that controlling, I would have to have a BMW and a kick me dog like everyone else does.


----------



## jmartel

The purpose of the little holes in crocs is for your dignity to slip through.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Like.


----------



## jmartel

You should try some toe shoes for your roofing. Even uglier.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Great! The semi-annual Croc debate. Glad I didn't miss it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thought it was semi-bi-annual (?)


----------



## HokieKen

Crocs are like a hummer from an ugly girl. You don't want your friends to see but it sure feels good.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I'm not going to begrudge anyone their choice of footwear. Here's a picture of my "shop slippers". I have a very similar pair, usually the centre part of a ball of clay, for use in the yard. Surplus residue from a 30+ year military career.










They have safety toes and a reasonably good grip, have been paid for, and I still have a few more pairs in the closet should I live long enough to wear these ones out. FWIW, the paint is the result of my wife's last attempt at painting a room unsupervised.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Safety toes really is a good idea. It would be great if I could get some steel toe Crocs, but they still need to be well ventilated.

Dignity? That's so 2019. With Corona, murder hornets, nearly everyone working and learning from home coupled with all the other craziness 2020 has brought so far, dignity has been cancelled. I'm not complaining though, I only have to shave every once in not so often, haircuts are less frequent, hair brushing is entirely elective and no one is surprised by anyone else drinking beer while cutting their grass in the middle of the day not on a weekend. I do have to draw the line somewhere, I won't wear sweatpants, in fact I have none, I won't ever be able to go full George Costanza.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, that looks like a sizeable foot print!


----------



## 489tad

My wife is ticked. She wants a gun. This year she poured some internet concoction on the pumpkins to keep them away and they seem to like it. 
Crock wearing squirrels.


----------



## ToddJB

Trick for her, treat for them.


----------



## Brit

What! Squirrels eat pumpkins. Who knew?


----------



## KentInOttawa

The squirrels here don't seem to like pumpkins all that much but that doesn't stop them from taking a bite out of every single lovin' last one of them just to be sure. Stupid squirrels. At least they give the chief inspector a good run now and again.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bigblockyeti

$300 Unisaw in Merkel, TX
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=458096&highlight=rockwell


----------



## terryR

Todd, it's about 20×25' if my arithmetic is correct.

BUMMED. i bought a new LED magnifier for the shop since my eyes are getting old fast. I use it for everything from chipping rock to sanding a lathe job. Lil guy lasted 30 minutes and died! I've never had a toy from Lee Valley quit before, so I'm still in shock. It's too damn large to fit in the mailbox, and there isn't a chance in hell that you'll see me in line at the post office.

I guess it's mine to repair or destroy at this point? 

BBY, keep posting those TS's I'm in the market for one very soon. NOT driving to Texas though.


----------



## chrisstef

Id bet dollars to donuts theyd send you a new one if ya talked with em terry.


----------



## theoldfart

^+1


----------



## terryR

You guys are probably right! I've gone through at least 3 of these lights!


----------



## HokieKen

LV will provide a prepaid label and you can go online and schedule a pickup with USPS TR. One of the options when you schedule it is where the package will be. Just put it will be by the door or on the porch and you won't have to worry about fitting it in the box.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet in here lately. One good thing about working remote is the ability to run the smoker all day. I just put 6lbs of pork belly burnt ends on for dinner.


----------



## rad457

> You guys are probably right! I've gone through at least 3 of these lights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Mine has the fluorescent bulb, old school, 5 - 6 years old still working great?


----------



## DLK

Does anyone have the instructions for using the Millers Falls No. 214 saw set?


----------



## DanKrager

I'm with you, Andre. Old school circular florescent around the magnifier. One bulb replacement in 30+ years. Progress? Pshaw!

DanK


----------



## miketo

Moving out on the 30th. House has been on the market two weeks with some traffic but nary an offer. Without a garage or basement for people's stuff, it's not appealing to people with lots of stuff. As one feedback comment put it, "Very nice house, but I need a garage for my Ferrari sedan." Some people's problems are just terrible, I tell ya….


----------



## jmartel

Good luck, Mike. Hopefully someone comes along and buys it soon.


----------



## DanKrager

Mike, I NEED a garage for my John Deere tractor! It's seen rain only twice in it's 20 year life. LOL!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

About 2 hours in the shop, today…film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## theoldfart

Spent two days digging holes in rocky ledge. I'm tired but it will be worth the effort. We're planting six Japanese maples among the rocks. It should be beautiful when we're done. But I'm pretty sore. Digging utensils consists of a pick, a crow bar, a long pry bar and occasionally a shovel.



















The landscaper is installing computer controlled irrigation so I don't have to remember!


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Those are the kind of holes best dug by dynamite!


----------



## KentInOttawa

That sure looks like a challenging place to dig, Kevin.

I got a little shop time today. In the first round, I set up and confirmed the operation of a jig for drilling the dowel holes in the upright pieces of my project. The jig uses a machinist's vise that I made in high school shop class as a clamping surface for the uprights. The piece of plywood used as a base has a stop and a dowel to align the pieces being drilled. It worked like a charm, but setting it up also wore me out.










Later, I drilled all the remaining holes in the uprights. I used slightly different clamping setups on the pieces of different lengths so that I would do less twisting when I was changing workpieces or making minor adjustments.










The jig ensured acceptable results and greatly reduced the wear and tear on my brain.



















It feels really good doing this because it's something that was just not possible a year ago.


----------



## theoldfart

Speaking of challenging holes, that's a nifty set up Kent.

BigBlock, if you look closely at the second picture you'll see a short stump. It took me a day to get that thing out. It grew in a crack in the ledge and since aesthetically that's where one of the maples had to go it had to go.


----------



## bandit571

The "Before"...Stanley No.4, Type 10….taped up handle









And the "After" 









Might be a bit better?









Tape is hiding a big crack….was hard to get the bolt out of the old handle









May just refinish the front handle…?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Speaking of challenging holes, that s a nifty set up Kent.
> 
> BigBlock, if you look closely at the second picture you ll see a short stump. It took me a day to get that thing out. It grew in a crack in the ledge and since aesthetically that s where one of the maples had to go it had to go.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks Kevin. I'm just making stuff up as I go along.










Stump removal is a miserable task. Still, it feels good once it's gone.


----------



## chrisstef

Poppin in. Dude and I are still hangin in there. Still tryin to find that good groove again but were workin on it. Gonna take time.

Ive got a little somethin in the works im calling #LessMessForJess. My wifes job in environmental remediation gave her a passion to keep our world clean. In memory of my wife were going to Do a community clean up of some sorts. A park, field, someones front yard, whatever. My way of giving back to the community and jessicas way of passing along a cleaner Earth for our kids. Were hoping to get friends across everywhere to chip in with pictures of something, however small, theyre doing for the earth and their community.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I'll have to come up with something for you.


----------



## 489tad

There will be smiles from above.


----------



## Brit

That's a great idea Stef and one I'm sure your wife would be proud of.


----------



## jmartel

I'll try and get some photos next time I haul a bunch of stuff out on a dive, stef. There was a group of us last year that pulled up about 2 shopping cart's worth of stuff from the water (including 1 shopping cart itself)


----------



## chrisstef

Love it jmart. Once i get all the social media is up n running ill provide links. Right now were using #lessmessforjess on instagram. The facebook page is still in the works.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I ll try and get some photos next time I haul a bunch of stuff out on a dive, stef. There was a group of us last year that pulled up about 2 shopping cart s worth of stuff from the water (including 1 shopping cart itself)
> 
> - jmartel


Cool. I recently learned that a friend of mine is doing something similar when he dives near Halifax, NS.

This only took about 30 minutes from start to finish, which is much quicker than usual. It also took less of my reserves than I expected, so I will probably get into the shop to do some drilling on the drill press later.










Did you notice the large red-handled "tool"? That's a hand pump for inflating balloons. FWIW, it also works really well for clearing sawdust and chips out of dowel holes. It is also a lot easier than setting up a compressor and an air line and a lot cheaper than using canned air.


----------



## jmartel

Good idea, Kent.

Professional Engineer exam is in the books. Morning half went quite well. Afternoon half kicked my ass. So we will see how it works out. Went out to get nachos with another co-worker that took it to end my misery. I think I'm about 2-3% nacho by weight at this point.

Also took a new job this week that I'll be starting later next month. So lots of changes abound.


----------



## miketo

Fingers still crossed for you, Jexam. If they allow extra credit, maybe attach a few pics of your projects to the exam. That should convince anyone on the fence.


----------



## rad457

*I think I'm about 2-3% nacho by weight at this point.*

Did you calculate in the Dilution factor from the Beer?

Is the Professional Engineer exam anything like the Power Engineers Exams here in Canada?


----------



## jmartel

Not sure what the Canadian equivalent is. It's 8 hours of testing here so that you can stamp and certify drawings as a professional Engineer. Typically regulatory bodies like the coast guard and American Bureau of Shipping require stamped drawings for them to review.

And instead of crappy fish boats like this









I'll be working on much cooler stuff like these


----------



## 489tad

JCool congratulations on the cool upgrade. As a practicing skilled non professional I'd classify that boat as bad ass. IMO


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere inside this …..is a set of dovetails…









Hmm…









Maybe a look on the inside?









Maybe tap it apart?









And lay one half down flat..









Had a bit of chip out, otherwise…


----------



## jmartel

An absolute unit of a Giant Pacific Octopus from today's dive. Suckers were a good 2" in diameter. Found 4 of them in about 25 minutes, and then spent a good 10 min getting our butts kicked trying to get back in the wind/current/waves. Ended up having to crawl hand over hand while kicking to get back in.


----------



## miketo

Wow, that's a big one. You picked a brave day to go diving; looked like the wind off Golden Gardens was a steady 20-25 knots. Plenty of parasailors scooting about but it looked like a lot of work. Can't imagine diving was any easier.


----------



## jmartel

It was a little better on hood canal than the sound, but not by much. Still sucked.


----------



## theoldfart

Our power goes off at 3pm won't be back until 10pm Tuesday. Spent the past week working with the landscaper planting six Japanese maples in amongst the big boulders and ledges. Sprayed all the trees with deer repellant. Worked fine, no leaves eaten. Unfortunately it's rutting season. A buck trashed three trees scrapping his rack. Destroyed a beautiful red lace leaf maple. So spent Friday putting fencing around the trees. Saturday took a trip back to Santa Rosa to get another tree to replace the trashed one.

I'm thinking venison chili in the darkness.


----------



## Lazyman

I wonder if one those motion sensing deer repellents would help?


----------



## rad457

> I wonder if one those motion sensing deer repellents would help?
> 
> - Lazyman


Only 100% sure solution is big Dog! Rifle in the country an Bow in City Limits


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kevin, why does the power have to go off, at any rate, that long is unnecessary.

Speaking of trees, I helped mom put in a new one in front of her house, the tree guy said it would be heavy with the size root ball he had burlaped and would be about 10' tall. He lied (though the heavy part was accurate at over 800lbs.


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, my SIL told me something he learned from hard, expensive experience. Two big maple trees in his back yard died for no apparent reason until they dug up the stump. The trees had been planted with the ball intact and the roots never grew out of that ball. These were big maples with 20" diameter trunks. They were incapable of supporting the tree properly and couldn't reach out for nutrition and water. Did them in 50 years prematurely.

It's probably too late for the first planting, but if the roots went in as a ball, it mayl be worth digging it up to do it right.

Just a thought.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Was able to do the final touchup with epoxy last night on the second slab desktop I've been working on. Final sanding and first coat goes on tonight. Should have it brought inside on Wednesday?


----------



## Mosquito

I don't mind the deer we get roaming through, they help clean up the fallen apples. Between the deer, squirrels, and crows, we almost never have to pick up an apple when we mow


----------



## jmartel

Looks like LV is doing their usual factory seconds sale on Oct 28th instead of cyber monday this year.

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/lee-valley-and-veritas-seconds-event?utm_campaign=70180_VeritasSecondsTeaser-US&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Lee+Valley+&dm_i=6EER%2c1I5G%2c12UZ9X%2c6UQ1%2c1


----------



## Mosquito

well I guess that answers the question of when my life will probably be going in to labor then…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Looks like LV is doing their usual factory seconds sale on Oct 28th instead of cyber monday this year.
> 
> - jmartel


Edited to remove your email tracking information:

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/lee-valley-and-veritas-seconds-event


----------



## theoldfart

The lights are back on.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Electricity is missed pretty quickly when it goes away, glad your's is back on and at least you had some heads up. Why was it turned off anyway?


----------



## theoldfart

BigBlock, we had a big wind event. Humidity was around 5%. Wind speeds in the Sierras were around 40 mph. A bad combination when you consider we have had no rain for months and PG&E's lines are not exactly in top shape.


----------



## bigblockyeti

So they shut off the power as a protective measure?


----------



## Mosquito

PG&E has been the cause of starting some wildfires in the past due to said poorly maintained infrastructure being damaged in those sorts of wind/weather events, so they do that as a precaution, yeah.

It's one of the reasons a computer modding related buddy decided to invest pretty heavily in solar and Tesla Powerwalls


----------



## theoldfart

BigBlock, PG&E has been responsible for some serious fires including the Destruction of Paradise where 80+ people died. They are in bankruptcy after being found liable.


----------



## jmartel

Nothing of interest for me in the Lee Valley sale today. Should be putting finish on the wife's desktop tonight/tomorrow. Bring in on Friday. Then I can deep clean the shop and get back to doing other things.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, wasn't anything that jumped out at me either. I had a few things in my cart, but then thought about it, and removed a bunch, except 2 things I already had in the cart from before. Since they weren't seconds, I'll wait for a free shipping event instead.

Also, no baby yet, so that clearly didn't work


----------



## rad457

> Nothing of interest for me in the Lee Valley sale today. Should be putting finish on the wife s desktop tonight/tomorrow. Bring in on Friday. Then I can deep clean the shop and get back to doing other things.
> 
> - jmartel


Sale was a joke again, get item in cart then told out of stock trying to pay!

*Electricity is missed pretty quickly when it goes away, 
*
Especially when you have a freezer full of Meat


----------



## Brit

Had Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday off this week to make a start on putting 3 coasts of finish on eight outside hardwood dining chairs made out of Roble. 1st coat was Barrentines clear preservative (spirit based for maximum penetration). That took two of the days for eight chairs.










Today I got two coats of Liberon clear exterior wood protector on one of the chairs and one coat on another chair.










Looks like I'll be at it for a while. :-(

Chairs are so bloody complicated and fiddly. Standing up all day without really moving isn't much fun either.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If I remember correctly PG&E was contracting Asplundh tree butchers to clear around some lines (apparently not enough) who was also contracted by First Energy when I lived in OH. They came by every 4 years and butchered the hell out of my trees that helped insulate me from the busy road immediately to the north. In '10 they hacked them up pretty bad but looked like someone with ever so slightly more than zero experience did the work. In '14 they really tore up my trees so I invited them to fix them, they complied. In '18 the trees looked fantastic. . . . . when we sold the place. Visiting that Christmas, we drove by and they had hacked them up yet again and at 2-4 months after the work was performed, it was still obvious that serious damage was inflicted.


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah, wasn t anything that jumped out at me either. I had a few things in my cart, but then thought about it, and removed a bunch, except 2 things I already had in the cart from before. Since they weren t seconds, I ll wait for a free shipping event instead.
> 
> Also, no baby yet, so that clearly didn t work
> 
> - Mosquito


I think it's free shipping over $35 right now anyway. No need to wait for a free shipping event.


----------



## KentInOttawa

I started my day looking at this.










At least now my shop has been started. Yay!


----------



## Mosquito

> I think it s free shipping over $35 right now anyway. No need to wait for a free shipping event.
> 
> - jmartel


Over $30, you are correct, I didn't notice that little tan bar at the top


----------



## jmartel

One minor annoyance about the new job is now I'll have to actually commute again. I haven't been in the office more than once a month since early March. Good excuse to buy a beater truck though. Something I can haul lumber/motorcycles with better than the lesbaru. Probably will be a little ranger or something similar like I used to have.


----------



## jmartel

Final coat drying on the second desk top. Should be bringing it inside Saturday.



















Then hopefully I'll spend this weekend doing a major shop cleanup. I can't really walk in there anymore at this point.


----------



## 489tad

JMart that looks nice.

I'm going to the hardwood dealer tomorrow. Need 5/4 red oak to make the first step for my stair case. Maybe, just maybe I'll find something else to bring home.


----------



## chrisstef

I got movement over that desk jmart.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## jmartel

Of course once the desk is brought in she immediately covers up the most figured part with a cork writing pad…










Oh well. Item checked off the honey-do list. And I don't have to look at it much anymore. New job starts Monday and I won't be working remote again for a while.

I've bagged up 3 yard waste bags full of sawdust so far out of the shop, and I'm still not done yet. I imagine it'll take another couple nights to get it back into working order, and then another couple nights to clean machines, re-zero stuff out and get stuff ready to work again.


----------



## jmartel

Day 1 at the new place. At the very least it's more interesting to have real boats to look at every day instead of just a computer screen.


----------



## Mosquito

Day one here too, definitely different


----------



## Brit

Congrats Mos.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, congratulations, Mos. That's just plane the best wood working you've done.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Big day for you boys! Congrats Mos'


----------



## duckmilk

Look at the little mosquito! )) Congratulations


----------



## bandit571

Congrats, Daddy Mos!


----------



## theoldfart

My congratulations to both mama and papa Mos on the little Mos 2.0.


----------



## DLK

Happy birthday, Baby Albee. Congratulations to you Steve and Moma.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats, things are going to be way different now, almost all for the better!



> Hey, congratulations, Mos. That s just plane the best wood working you ve done.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


How do you know? He might have just been passed out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very cool. Congrats, Daddy Mos!


----------



## CL810

Congrats Mos!!! Be sure to put some 45 shavings in the crib!!


----------



## 489tad

Daddy Mos! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Mos!

You also Jmart!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Mos. And good luck. The first month for us wasn't so bad. It was months 2-4 that were the worst.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Mos!


----------



## ToddJB

Jgot1upped, hope it pans out!

Mos, hope it pans out!


----------



## rad457

Congratulations Mos ! The first 20 years are the hardest But after that with any luck the reward will be Grankids!


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Mos. 11/2 is a great day to have a birthday. I have it on good authority that people born on that day grow up to be smart, good looking and amazing woodworkers.


----------



## theoldfart

Happy birthday Jay!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys, it's been a ride so far… At this point, I'm not sure if I would rather be starting a new job or this… Pretty sure this, but the lost sleep, idk…  We'll see if my migraines start coming back again, hopefully not, my wife deserves better than a lump on a log plus a baby lol

Congrats on the new job digs jmart, it certainly sounds more interesting from this end so far.

And happy birthday Jay.

Baby's name is Cameron, and he was born 11/1 around 3pm. Night 2, not going so hot for us on the sleep front, pretty much constant feeding so far, not much of any sleep to go around


----------



## jmartel

You get used to doing things on autopilot. I think she started sleeping for 6-7 hours at a time around 4 months? Now she mostly does 11hr stretches.

Although I do distinctly remember one time getting up when my daughter was losing her ******************** and just automatically start brushing my teeth and get ready to go to work instead of getting and feeding jkid. Jwife was pretty heated after that one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My wife and I are told we were spoiled rotten as all of ours slept through the night by 6 weeks. It was still rough before then but we made it through. I'm not sure how the whole spouses in the hospital works during a pandemic but I never left and our second we were quick to let the nursery take responsibility throughout the night so we could get some rest. We didn't with our first as we thought doing so would make us bad parents.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, there are good sleepers, no sleepers, and everything in between, and your kid will likely change it up on you multiple times. Don't get hung up on what they "should be doing", or "how come their kid sleeps like this". After a couple years everyone figures it out. Just think of it this way, Yeti's kids were such good sleepers because it requires well rested people to deal with him day in and day out.

Biggest advice I can give is make sure you and your wife are taking care of yourselves and each other. Our 2nd was extremely hard. Extremely. It really damaged our marriage, she's 6 now, and a delight, but Lindsay and I are still dealing with the fallout of it all. Hopefully you guys are not tested in that way - and all goes textbook.


----------



## Mosquito

I've already slept through a couple fussings and feedings, but we sorta knew that was coming, I sleep through a lot that my wife doesn't… The elbow to the ribs usually wakes me up after the first couple though lol

Yeah, not too worried about "the norm" Todd, good plan. This is our normal now, so we'll get it figured out sooner or later. He sleeps alright, just eating almost constantly through the night, which isn't necessarily bad, just taxing, since my boobs aren't very helpful


----------



## Mosquito

Everybody is home, so time to get settled and let it all sink in. Still not quite 100% real yet, but we're getting there.

Is baby's first Christmas at 2 months to early to start "buying him" tools? Asking for a friend…


----------



## jmartel

We used that same tub. Works well but it's almost impossible to keep the water in the corners on the top end in the photo clean.


----------



## bandit571

Willing to bet Mom is Happy he didn't come out holding a Stanley 45…..


----------



## ToddJB

I had each of mine a bottle of whiskey by the end of day 2, so I think tools are more than acceptable.


----------



## HokieKen

If you want some practice, I've got a wishlist and Christmas is coming Mos.

Todd's whiskey will be useful if he doesn't sleep enough. But don't tell mama…


----------



## DLK

Have Mom, drink a pint of guinness then nurse the baby. Well it was the old way, maybe not recommended anymore. LOL


----------



## rad457

> Have Mom, drink a pint of guinness then nurse the baby. Well it was the old way, maybe not recommended anymore. LOL
> 
> - Combo Prof


LOL! My Mom would tub Cherry brandy on our Daughter's gums when see was teething


----------



## Lazyman

Congrats on the new wiggler. That's what my grandfather always called mosquito larva. Just remember: You'll spend the first year teaching them to walk and talk and the next 17 telling them to sit down and shut up. 

Never to early to start buying them tools but first you need to make him a workbench.


----------



## miketo

Congrats, Mos and Mrs. Mos! A lifetime of adventure awaits!


----------



## Cricket

Hey y'all. It is time to close this thread and start part 3.

chrisstef, will you be starting the new one?

Please let me know when it is done so that this one can be closed.

Add the link to the new thread to this one.


----------



## Mosquito

Lol still issues with that I see. Hopefully Stef pops in long enough to do that, I wouldn't want to see this thread being originated by anyone else


----------



## HokieKen

Me too Mos'. Nobody can needle a thread quite like Stef.


----------



## 489tad

Keep this thread going! Where else could I post pictures of my colonoscopy on this site. I won't but I know you guys are really into details. FYI, clean as a whistle.


----------



## jmartel

I'm gonna keep using this one until stef starts a new one. Maybe if someone has his contact info off-site they can let him know? I'm sure he's not too focused on checking in here every day now.

Picked up a little beater truck today. A bit older than I wanted, but I was able to get it for essentially what I got paid out in unused vacation time from the last job. In great shape for being 25 years old. 96 Ranger 3.0L, 160k miles. No major issues, no rust. Owned by 2 different old dudes who never really abused it much or put on too many miles. Should be good to pile the miles on and haul lumber and plywood and motorcycles around.


----------



## DLK

Someone should tell Cricket about Stef.


----------



## duckmilk

^ I just did.


----------



## DLK

^ Good.


----------



## HokieKen

Rode to Paint Bank today Jmart. Was a glorious day here in VA


----------



## jmartel

I'm jealous. It's 40's and raining here now so no fun to ride in. I think my gear is still drying out from commuting this week.


----------



## Mosquito

70s and gorgeous here, with 30s on the horizon for Monday…

When we went to the hospital at 12:05am Sunday last week it was 23 degrees, and when we left on Tuesday afternoon it was 77 lol


----------



## rad457

About a foot of snow so far, the pup must of knew what was coming after a quick trip to the coast last week, decided he wasn't going to stick around for another winter.


----------



## KentInOttawa

It hit 20 C (68F) here yesterday, which was just about perfect for starting this chemistry experiment. It's still oozing heat this morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^Holy crap, that looks like an 18" slab???


----------



## KentInOttawa

> ^Holy crap, that looks like an 18" slab???
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yes, it looks HUGE, but it's only 20×24 (that's a small dog)! The city's approval was contingent upon their red-ink comments about drainage on the plans. This is what those look like on the ground. 13 (!!!) yards brought in by wheelbarrows from the far end of the carport.


----------



## bandit571

BTDTGTTS….even worse when it is a basement floor…...glad I got too old to play in the gray mud…


----------



## bandit571

Shop has been busy, busy…busy…finally a glue up..









Tablesaw as an assembly table?









One side ( Front? back?) is now in the forest of clamps….









And the dry fit, before the glue…


----------



## jmartel

That's a lot of concrete.

Whatchya makin, bandit? Blanket chest?

I think I should be getting back to my morris chair build shortly. I think it's mostly done at this point. I just gotta shape parts, laminate the arms, and do some glue ups. But the joinery is basically done.


----------



## bandit571

Blanket chest out of Ash…for a Christmas present….


----------



## KentInOttawa

JMart - yes it is.
Bandit - it's good to see what you're doing and the tools that you're using. That chest looks to be coming along nicely.

I'm glad that others are doing my shop; it's way too much work for me. I've got observing the build, packing for the move into the shop and making a layout table for my wife's sewing on the go. After 2 months, here's where the last one sits.


----------



## ToddJB

I shot Stef a text.

Kent, that slab is a pretty sight


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, pick'em up truck, Jload


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yes, it looks HUGE, but it s only 20×24 (that s a small dog)! The city s approval was contingent upon their red-ink comments about drainage on the plans. This is what those look like on the ground. 13 (!!!) yards brought in by wheelbarrows from the far end of the carport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kent


OMG, 13 yards by wheelbarrow sounds brutal. I only had 6 yards (needed 6.5) so I rented a power buggy that would haul a half yard at a time. Since it was just me doing the hauling 220' from the road, there's no way I could have done it by wheelbarrow.


----------



## KentInOttawa

BBY - The frost depth is 4-5 feet here, so I suspect that that requires a thicker ridge beam on the slab. I looked at the engineer's slab drawings this morning and translated the millimetres to inches. Why yes, yes it is 18 inches! The slight slope on the lot may have added an inch or two at one end.

I had 3 guys hauling the concrete, one more in the pit levelling it and the trucker. The realities of the local economy here mean that cheaper labour is often available from across the provincial border (12 km/8 miles away), so some of the expensive labour-saving machinery is not used here. Even my fence poles were manually dug through 4 feet of clay.


----------



## miketo

Kent, my back hurts just *looking* at those photos.


----------



## rad457

*The realities of the local economy here mean that cheaper labour is often available from across the provincial border *
I thought Roxham road was in Quebec


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent, my back hurts just *looking* at those photos.
> 
> - Mike


Mine did that yesterday.



> *The realities of the local economy here mean that cheaper labour is often available from across the provincial border *
> I thought Roxham road was in Quebec
> 
> - Andre


It is and I'm not. ;-) FWIW, those aren't the folks crossing the border to work in the construction industry.


----------



## chrisstef

So Fresh n So Clean … Paht 3

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311907


----------

